# WELL DONE, CITY. HARD LUCK, LIVERPOOL. MEH CHELSEA. LOL UNITED. CYA NORWICH.



## Joel

Post limit achieved in the old thread. Time for a new one. Which I doubt will be the last one of the season.


----------



## Shepard

*re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hopefully this new thread coincides with the RISE OF SUNDERLAND (to 17th)


----------



## TAR

*re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

You mean A Sunderland? 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

RISE OF AWAY FORM


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



KURT ANGLE DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Hopefully this new thread coincides with the RISE OF SUNDERLAND (to 17th)


As long as it doesn't coincide with the catastrophic collapse of the Saints I'll be happy.


----------



## Razor King

*re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:wenger


----------



## DA

*re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Old thread's post limit may have been achieved, but Suarez's GOAT limit has yet to be reached by him and witnessed by us mortals. IT IS COMING.

LEAD US TO GLORY.............OR TOP4 PLEASE LUISITO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

New thread going to coincide with the rise of this man.










#FreeAndo


----------



## Kiz

*re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

the rise of the number on the scales?


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I was about to throw a shitfit when I tried posting in the last one and I couldn't. Thought you'd removed my posting privileges in the thread because you're a RACIST TYRANT. 

New threat title is bland as shit. What is this, 2009?

Not confident about the rest of the month, and that is strictly regarding football and not the fact I have three prostate exams and several...other tests. Everton, City (at the fuggin Etihad) and Chelsea on the bounce? With Napoli in the Champions League in between? Me no likey.

EDIT: alright, THAT is a fucking fitba thread title.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

down with joel and stuff










WHY DIDNT YOU BREAK HAZARDS LEGS LIKE I ASKED YOU TO


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hughton desperately needs a positive result tomorrow, another loss would lead to a record of 7 defeats from 8 league matches this season, which would be absolutely catastrophic. Apparently he's the bookies' current favourite to be the next sacked prem manager as well.

However, whenever the pressure has been cranked up in the past he has tended to gain results, achieving the bare minimum to just get by, which is the story of his entire Norwich tenure so far. WBA haven't won in their last four league games so they're not in the best of form right now and that gives me a flicker of hope...but then again, along come Norwich, etc.

Much like Hughton, I would definitely settle for a draw tomorrow.


----------



## Josh

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

sorry m8, spurs have to bring sundershit back down to earth


----------



## CGS

Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Old thread's post limit may have been achieved, but Suarez's GOAT limit has yet to be reached by him and witnessed by us mortals. IT IS COMING.
> 
> LEAD US TO GLORY.............OR TOP4 PLEASE LUISITO :mark: :mark: :mark:


Fuck Top 4 when Sturridge comes back we winning the league :brodgers 

Shame we can't just play Norwich every week :sadpanda


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

So, according to Moyes, Kagawa is a doubt for tomorrow as well. Assuming RVP is out as well, looks like it will be Hernandez and Welbeck as the only striking options, unless he decides to stick Fellaini up there :argh:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rise of this thread coincides with the 2nd place finish of Everton :hb


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










have to post it again :suarez1


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That's a heart breaking, table flipping, toe stubbing, shot right there Rush.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Seabs, Andy and Shep, you are all... BIG MEANIES! Yeah, I said it. Be nice to me or I will report y'all to the cyber police. Dun goofed.

Tomorrow we will destroy Stoke City Fitba Club. Hazard has finally transformed into God. His talent eclipses the whole Arsenal squad put together, as I said yesterday. You know this is 100% correct, Andy. Don't fight it. Accept it. Learn to live with it. And then you'll learn to love it :brodgers

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpilicueta
Ramires Mikel
De Bruyne Mata Hazard
Torres​
Ivanovic because it's Stoke. Need some tall cunts to defend. Mourinho was saying De Bruyne is going to get his chance before the Sunderland game, so maybe he starts here. Won't mind if it's him or Schurrle, who I have come to appreciate as an option.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Wilfried Zaha ‏@wilfriedzaha 1m
> I've never dated or even met David moye's Daughter so that isn't the reason for my absence in games ...
> 
> I would like to stop all these false accusations .. I will play for Manchester United when my manager feels I'm ready ...


:moyes2


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> Wilfried Zaha ‏@wilfriedzaha 1m
> I've never dated or even met David moye's Daughter so that isn't the reason for my absence in games ...
> 
> I would like to stop all these false accusations .. I will play for Manchester United when my manager feels I'm ready ...
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes2
Click to expand...

I don't know about David Moye, but I bet he did more than date David Moyes' daughter.

:moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

guilty conscience.

probably sent that while he was balls deep in the girl


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

don't have to date someone to get in the sack with them


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

So according to Moyes if you weren't encouraged by the performance on Wednesday you don't understand football.

I want to punch him so badly.

#FreeAndo


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Was he talking about Everton fans, though?



Joel said:


> Seabs, Andy and Shep, you are all... BIG MEANIES! Yeah, I said it. Be nice to me or I will report y'all to the cyber police. Dun goofed.
> 
> Tomorrow we will destroy Stoke City Fitba Club. Hazard has finally transformed into God. His talent eclipses the whole Arsenal squad put together, as I said yesterday. You know this is 100% correct, Andy. Don't fight it. Accept it. Learn to live with it. And then you'll learn to love it :brodgers













Hazard is like one of those Smurf fuckers with the white hats (I'll assume you've had a deprived childhood (like myself, I'll admit) and don't know what a Smurf actually wears on its head) that mine coal or steal trampolines or w/e it is those wee blue fuckers actually do. Except he's the little bitch girl. Hazard is the only vagina in a village full of tiny-dicked, blue midgets with gay little hats. He is the blue midget in fitba bukkake. Then there's Lampard bouncing around like the wee old fat fucker, except he's beardless because the Chelsea squad are a shit version of the Smurfs and can't grow proper beards, evident by Eden Hazards pitiful excuse for one. Fuck is that supposed to be, anyway? Jesus Christ, it's even worse than Jack Wilshere's. 

You know what happens to Smurfs? Robert Huth eats them. 

There is no argument for Eden Hazard being better at the fitba than Aaron Ramsey. One is called Eden Hazard and the other is called The Greatest Player of this or any other Generation. This is irrefutable.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

THE RISE OF PALACE LEAD BY CHAMAKH


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

So I've been told I have to come to this thread to discuss Hull City A.F.C. with all of my fellow TIGERMANIACS as my team supporter's thread was closed.

POST NOW, UNLESS YOU WANNA GET MAULED BY TIGERS!!!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hull City Tigers in ten words:

We gave you it up the chutney on Wednesday night.

In another ten words:

You gave Liverpool it up the chutney on Sunday there.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Clev/Ando in CM on the weekend plz 

UNLEASH THE ANDERSON


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*De Gea
Rafael Evans Vidic Evra
Nani Jones Cleverley Januzaj
Fellaini
Hernandez​
Jones is back right? Then why do people not want him in CM? Januzaj should be a must. I'd give Fellaini a start further up the pitch even if Kagawa is fit. Valencia needs to be dropped. Assuming RVP won't be fit too. We really need to start playing a regular CB and CM pairings. Have we even played the same CB or CM pairing in back to back league games this season? Not often is enough is the point and rotating them positions has hurt us bad causing a ton of positioning errors defensively. Moyes badly needs to figure out his best team and stop rotating them key CB and CM pairings so much.*


----------



## AEA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fellaini off Hernandez could actually work tbh


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










Love this GIF, Coleman doesn't know who to celebrate with or what to do :lmao










No longer do we have Moyes drilling in the mindset of going to Old Trafford just to survive, we've got the sexy Spaniard who has got the players believing we can go to OT, go toe to toe with them and beat them.

United had their chances but we also had ours, Barca Lad and Mirallas hitting the post stick out the most. 

No reason we can't give the top 4 a bloody good go. So far we have beaten Chelsea at home, beat United at OT, battered Liverpool and only drawn due to them getting an 89th minute set piece, lost at the Etihad but very few teams will take away points from there. If we can get over the line when it comes to teams coming to Goodison and defending for 90 minutes to play for the 0-0, we have a very good chance. Still unbeaten in the league at Goodison Park in 2013 and we only look like improving. 

When Moyes took over at United, he talked down chances of winning the CL. He took over the champions of England and told them flat out they aren't good enough and is constantly talking them down. At Everton, he would always come out and say "let's get 40 points and take it from there". Martinez came out recently and said his target is 71 points. 71. FUCKING. POINTS. Martinez has given us our confidence back and we believe we can now go to Arsenal and beat them although after the performance on Wednesday we might be a little leggy but we're going to go there and try to win, not try and avoid getting beat.

One last point, in that the biggest difference for me between Roberto and Moist. Our CB played the through ball for the striker, our right back was on the penalty spot and our left back was at the back post waiting to slot. in the 85th minute at OT, how often do you see that?

Allez Allez Allez Oooh...











*HI NIGE XX​*


----------



## Goku

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Subscribe the fitba


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Moyes' quote fills me with confidence......fpalm



> "They are coming to OT and we are going to make it as difficult for them as we possibly can."


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

WE'RE GONNA SKULLFUCK YOU MOYES. PREPARE TO DIE. THIS IS FOR 1996. ALLEZ LE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> Moyes' quote fills me with confidence......fpalm


_*He should just get Phil Neville to do his interviews for him.*_


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> Moyes' quote fills me with confidence......fpalm


Reminds me of Hodgtwat at Liverpool. Was it Bolton he called a formidable team? fpalm


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Where is Rush? Do your magic pls. (That means make a smiley duh)


























*


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> The Daily Star reports Falcao's employers Monaco have told Blues officials that they are looking for a stellar bid, otherwise they will not part with the Colombian front-man. One solution for Jose Mourinho, and those wanting Falcao at Stamford Bridge, would be to give Fernando Torres or Demba Ba as a part-exchange deal, which would significantly lower the amount of cash needed.


http://espnfc.com/blog/_/name/onthemove/id/13421?cc=3436

LMAO, as if Monaco would want Torres or Ba. We'd have to pay them 10 million more to take Torres off our hands. Who thinks up this shit? :lmao


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

The WBA/Norwich game has draw written all over it. Both teams down on confidence, on paper Albion look stronger but having been WOATing hard recently, dem luxury players cba. Watch Norwich tonk us 5-0 with a Ruddy hat trick now :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

oh god if monaco or psg buy torres i would wank myself to death

the son of a bitch has been crippling us for 3 fucking years now. his wages are insane and the asshole refuses to move to a shit hole like russia


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Doubt PSG are gonna go in for Torres tbh, not with Cavani, Ibra et al. Monaco might be stupid enough to go for Torres though.


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

sup guys


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I can't hate on Torres too hard atm. Think he's playing kinda well. Obviously still needs to score more and obviously is not the guy we need to be our starting striker, but I like his attitude under Mourinho. 

This does not mean I don't want us to sell him, btw.


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

48 hours ago in a distant world:



> Joel - Report Shout 04-12-2013 21:01
> FUCK OFF TORRES
> 
> Joel - Report Shout 04-12-2013 21:00
> fuck off torres
> 
> Joel - Report Shout 04-12-2013 20:19
> WOATorres


:banderas


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

You Man United fans love digging up history, don't you? Club and fans already going the path of Liverpool :ti


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Joel, after last season you should realise that FACHTS are everything 












Brickhouse, you should know Joel just sent me a PM calling me a honky tonk cracker. :evra


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Principino said:


> Reminds me of Hodgtwat at Liverpool. Was it Bolton he called a formidable team? fpalm


"It's a famous win"

After winning at bolton


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> I can't hate on Torres too hard atm. Think he's playing kinda well. Obviously still needs to score more and obviously is not the guy we need to be our starting striker, but I like his attitude under Mourinho.
> 
> This does not mean I don't want us to sell him, btw.


its not even about him playing well. its just in general, hes not good enough to lead this attack. he is worth nowhere near as much how much we pay him, and his 'big name' forces him onto the field even when hes gash

my problem with torres, is simple. hes holding us back. hes been holding us back since the day we bought him

if not for torres, we would have aguero. imagine that universe. or cavani leading the squad. maybe even lukaku and sturridge would have gotten more chances

hes a parasite, pure and simple. unless hes hammering in suarez or aguero numbers hes holding the entire team back. life would be so much easier, so less angry, so less frustrating, if we just didnt have him


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Kop regulars were aghast to hear him call a victory over Turkish side Trabzonspor 'famous' and Northampton Town described as 'formidable opponents'.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ed-Roy-Hodgson-laugh-employers-Liverpool.html


:woy


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

MUST DOUBLE POST FOR THIS. I SIMPLY MUST.

Lawrenson says he has a scoop on RVP handing in a transfer request :rvp

http://player.todayfm.com/player/ho...ro__van_persie_has_handed_in_transfer_request

Irish radio today. Skip to around 6.25. Not sure if you non-Irish can listen to this but give it a try anyways.


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

^ That'd better be bullshit :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ReDREDD said:


> its not even about him playing well. its just in general, hes not good enough to lead this attack. he is worth nowhere near as much how much we pay him, and his 'big name' forces him onto the field even when hes gash
> 
> my problem with torres, is simple. hes holding us back. hes been holding us back since the day we bought him
> 
> if not for torres, we would have aguero. imagine that universe. or cavani leading the squad. maybe even lukaku and sturridge would have gotten more chances
> 
> hes a parasite, pure and simple. unless hes hammering in suarez or aguero numbers hes holding the entire team back. life would be so much easier, so less angry, so less frustrating, if we just didnt have him


All that maybe true, but exactly whose fault is it? He was sucking at Liverpool for half a season and we still ran in and inflicted this cancer upon ourselves. No one forced us to pay £50m for him. Maybe it's justice for the way the club behaved.

If we didn't get Torres, I'm not sure if we would have got Aguero, simply because the summer before we showed no interest whatsoever even though he said a lot of positive things about us. He wasn't playing for a big team in Spain, so we probably turned up our noses like idiots.

Yeah, it's frustrating seeing how Torres has played for us, but don't blame him. He didn't join us and then completely bomb. It had been going on for a while. Blame the people who made the decision to bring him in.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*












> James Ducker ‏@DuckerTheTimes
> Don't even know why I'm tweeting this to be honest but the rumours about Van Persie are complete rubbish


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



















also Torres had got 9 goals in 23 league games before he went to Chel$ki. Huge drop on the previous seasons, still a lot better than anything he's done for Chelsea.


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> .


:jesse


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Moyes really does say some strange stuff doesn't he, must still think he's managing that small scouse club :robben2

Anyway save us Phillip "Jonesy" Jones.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> All that maybe true, but exactly whose fault is it? He was sucking at Liverpool for half a season and we still ran in and inflicted this cancer upon ourselves. No one forced us to pay £50m for him. Maybe it's justice for the way the club behaved.
> 
> If we didn't get Torres, I'm not sure if we would have got Aguero, simply because the summer before we showed no interest whatsoever even though he said a lot of positive things about us. He wasn't playing for a big team in Spain, so we probably turned up our noses like idiots.
> 
> Yeah, it's frustrating seeing how Torres has played for us, but don't blame him. He didn't join us and then completely bomb. It had been going on for a while. Blame the people who made the decision to bring him in.


Of course its our fault. 

And I dont blame him for not leaving, Chelsea pays him extremely well. And while dumb russian club #5 may pay even more, Chelsea is a top premier league and champions league club. In terms of relevance its one of the biggest on earth. so it guarantees him a place at the front of the spain squad as long as he maintains respectable form. Also london > russia every time

Im just saying if he really loved us hed leave :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I don't think we've ever had an offer for him unfortunately. Roman still believes.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> MUST DOUBLE POST FOR THIS. I SIMPLY MUST.
> 
> Lawrenson says he has a scoop on RVP handing in a transfer request :rvp
> 
> http://player.todayfm.com/player/ho...ro__van_persie_has_handed_in_transfer_request
> 
> Irish radio today. Skip to around 6.25. Not sure if you non-Irish can listen to this but give it a try anyways.


lol Lawernson with a United scoop.

If this ends up to be true this will still be the second most shocking revelation tonight seeing as how ABK revealed that he was Nigerian earlier.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

ABK is nigerian? shut the front door.


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ReDREDD said:


> And I dont blame him for not leaving, Chelsea pays him extremely well. And while dumb russian club #5 may pay even more, *Chelsea is a top premier league and champions league club. In terms of relevance its one of the biggest on earth. so it guarantees him a place at the front of the spain squad as long as he maintains respectable form.* Also london > russia every time


This shouldn't apply and the only reason it does is because for some reason he is still our number one striker. Since Drogba left we've haven't had anyone who was proven to be better.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

because he costs so much an soaks up so much space that we cant get anyone else to step up

do you know why lukaku and sturridge were loaned out or sold? because torres was always, ALWAYS, gonna get far far far more time than they can ever dream no matter how much better they are. just because he happens to be torres

torres's wages guaren- fucking- tees, that he will play no matter how terrible he is

who were you expecting to be better than torres in that time? the old sick drogba? or maybe the sturridge who unfortunately had to overcompensate because torres played 10 times more than he did. or maybe demba ba: midtable striker. or the 60 year old frozen russian eto'o?

torres has only been our number one striker because we're stuck with him and cant get rid of him. everyone else, expendable


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

van persie obviously too good for a team battling for a top half finish.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

theyd need to hold onto to rvp is they really want to avoid relegation


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

RVP and Rooney can both go, keeping Jones is what matters.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Jones, Anderson, Welbeck.

The lynchpins of our future.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Slient Alarm said:


> Jones, Anderson, Welbeck.
> 
> The lynchpins of our future.


Is your hate for Moyesy growing or has it reached it's max?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ReDREDD said:


> theyd need to hold onto to rvp is they really want to avoid relegation



Not sure if ReDREDD or CGS


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

dammit green light, i spent all my smarties on my partial differential final today, give me a break!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I don't think van Persie would leave in Jan. Probably in the summer, if he's unhappy. Barca, PSG, Monaco, and Napoli might be interested in him.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

i think hed do rather well at madrid or juve


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Madrid would DEFO go for Suarez in the summer. I can see Liverpool pocketing a healthy sum for Suarez and healthy standards for Real Madrid is quite high, unlike Miserlona.

Juve won't be able to "afford" van Persie. They bid 15 million for him in the summer of 2012. The ones that could afford him are, obviously, PSG, Monaco, and Napoli in Italy. Barca won't have to "afford" him. If they come with a 15 million bid, van Persie would hand a transfer request, publish an open article questioning United's future, and force a move out. If van Persie does leave, I can see him going to France.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

They should have gone for him last summer. He's exactly what they need. Well not exactly, but hes exceptional and would definitely help

But if Liverpool make CL football this year, it may cost Madrid even more of a fortune to snag him. Far far more than it would have last summer


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Madrid being Madrid, I don't think they'd mind offering Liverpool 60 million for Suarez. He's worth it--more so than Bale. Or perhaps, a swap deal + 30 million with The Benz?

Barca need a van Persie esque player more than Madrid. They have no intention of playing Neymar as a CF/false #9, and 20 million would have gotten them van Persie last season. Perhaps due to the 50 million spent on Neymar, I'd suppose they didn't have the money.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Is your hate for Moyesy growing or has it reached it's max?


Urge to kill rising...rising...rising.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

but i thought suarez wasnt a galactico

:kobe9


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Calling Suarez a galactico would be insulting him. Suarez is God. He's so good, he's already a Real Madrid legend without even having played for them. #OnlyOneLuisSuarez

And I remember Arsenal fans not wanting him in the summer because of his attitude. <cries> If only...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rumor has it that we're trying to tie down Suarez to a new contract. 

Whether he stays or goes it'll be good for the club. Either we retain (arguably) the third best player in the world or we get PAID and can go out and get a couple shiny new world class players.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

like andy carroll, or stewart downing


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ReDREDD said:


> like andy carroll, or stewart downing


Except this time Comolli and Kenny aren't overseeing transfers :dance


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

can you imagine what would have happened if liverpool never got suarez?


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ReDREDD said:


> can you imagine what would have happened if liverpool never got suarez?


No Suarez, either no Torres or a shit Torres and Big any leading the line


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It's amazing that Chelsea had a chance to sign Aguero, Suarez, and Cavani and let it stroll...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

and they still won the cl.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

_Still_ being the keyword. If they had one, that term wouldn't apply.

And are we forgetting a certain Dude Didier?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

well no it would still apply.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ReDREDD said:


> can you imagine what would have happened if liverpool never got suarez?


I remember during that window that we (and basically every big team) were linked with Aguero. 

Maybe we would have shown him enough money for him to make the move


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Would you have gotten Aguero instead, Hank?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Abk™ said:


> Would you have gotten Aguero instead, Hank?


Honestly, I'm not sure.

I would have taken Aguero after 11/12 but ever since Suarez turned the GOAT corner he's been unstoppable. Both are fantastic players and how I wish we had spent the 35 million on Aguero instead of big Andy. But on current form I'll go with Suarez.

Mind, if we had never had gotten Suarez then Suarez-Evra would never had happened and a club legend wouldn't have had his name sullied. So there's that too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

i'd prefer kun. bias aside he's just as good as suarez, but he doesn't come with all the off field drama. plus imo kun can do more around the field. suarez is the closest player to messi in terms of playing style, but i'd rather aguero.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'd rather Suarez. He's a headcase but he'll always work hard to get the win.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> I'd rather Suarez. He's a headcase but he'll always work hard to get the win.


This. When the going gets tough, Suarez gets going. He's the one you want when you're down or need that late goal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

using that as a reason to take suarez over aguero doesn't really make sense


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It's a matter of preference and that's just one reason. The other being that Suarez is better than Aguero. And the old adage about mental strength and all, Suarez has that. Aguero needs support around him, while Suarez can fire even in a mediocre team. And then the internationals... I know how Aguero is when the going gets tough...

The difference in class isn't much. It's all down to preference ultimately.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Razor King said:


> It's a matter of preference and that's just one reason. The other being that Suarez is better than Aguero. And the old adage about mental strength and all, Suarez has that. Aguero needs support around him, *while Suarez can fire even in a mediocre team.* And then the internationals... I know how Aguero is when the going gets tough...
> 
> The difference in class isn't much. It's all down to preference ultimately.


can't say that, haven't seen him in a mediocre team yet :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

so then just say it's personal preference, don't make up a bunch of stuff about mental strength when discussing a player who won the league off his own boot.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> so then just say it's personal preference, don't make up a bunch of stuff about mental strength when discussing a player who won the league off his own boot.


tbf he got played in for that goal, wasn't made by himself like










:suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

he still had to go through and score it


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Some dude called Balotelli played it through and if WORLD CLASS Aguero couldn't finish it off, then who could? Jesus, it's the same argument as Messi and Ronaldo. Messi looks impotent for Argentina. So does El Kun. Suarez is like Ronaldo where he just keeps on going and going. Preference is because you don't choose between two world class players, it's not like any team would say no to them.

Those aren't a bunch of stuff. It's what you value. That's why Keane and Vieira are known as PL's best midfield players ever and even in City, Yaya is considered the most influential player. There's no point picking on trifles just because somebody thinks Suarez is better than Aguero. Yes, better.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

so? he still had to score. how many times has messi or ronaldo been put in a situation to score and win the league? in their first season in a new country? attempting to downplay that is just stupid.

i picked on it because you came up with a terrible reason as to why suarez was better. you could've said he's a better dribbler, technically better, a better finisher, but you went with mental strength, and when i provided an example of kun showing mental strength you just dismissed it.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Both are fantastic players, but I personally prefer Kun. Suarez is better at carrying teams on his back like he does with Liverpool and Uruguay too to an extent. But Aguero is a better option for a top class team as he is that little bit more team oriented. He's a little bit quicker and a better finisher, so he'd make more of a difference for a top team.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> he still had to go through and score it


not saying he didn't, and i'm not trying to downplay that goal. I just feel that Suarez can create more opportunities than Kun can. Both are quality players, just have a preference for Suarez (which shouldn't come as a shock :side


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> can't say that, haven't seen him in a mediocre team yet :brodgers


Shit, I was talking about Ajax. :suarez2 But that was revealing. :suarez1




TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> so? he still had to score. how many times has messi or ronaldo been put in a situation to score and win the league? in their first season in a new country? attempting to downplay that is just stupid.
> 
> i picked on it because you came up with a terrible reason as to why suarez was better. you could've said he's a better dribbler, technically better, a better finisher, but you went with mental strength, and when i provided an example of kun showing mental strength you just dismissed it.


Yes, he had to and you'd expect him to because he's world class. Who is downplaying it? You're probably getting too sensitive here.

I'm not comparing Messi and Ronaldo's class to these guys. It was an analogy of their natures. It's the same situation with Messi, in that, he tries too hard and looks lost when things aren't going his way--as he has always for Argentina. Suarez's determination is similar to Ronaldo.

Terrible reason? LOL Subjective reasoning about Suarez being more of a game changer than Aguero is now terrible? Read my first sentence. The only reason I picked Suarez over Aguero is because he is a game changer--not because I think Aguero is a poorer player.

And games do extend beyond club. Aguero is rarely as effective as Suarez at international level. All things considered, as players--I have Aguero second, only behind to Suarez in the PL and overall, I happen to think Suarez has that zap, which changes games.

Clear cut issue and I don't see a need to argue here. You like Aguero for your reasons and I prefer Suarez. That's it. Aguero plays for Argentina and that should make me infinitely biased towards him and Suarez doesn't even play for my club nor my country, but I can see who's had a bigger influence at club and international level.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Razor King said:


> Shit, I was talking about Ajax. :suarez2 But that was revealing. :suarez1


i assumed you were taking a shot at Liverpool like every other Le Arse fan :suarez1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:lmao just jesus christ

you quite obviously downplayed it. sensitive? :hayden3

it's a terrible reason because you inferred that aguero was not as mentally strong as suarez, even though there is very little evidence, if any to suggest this.

i couldn't care less about what happens on the international stage, kun isn't the focal point of argentina, suarez is for uruguay. completely different scenarios.

as i said i don't care that you like suarez more. all i said is that your reason was shithouse.

im done, it's like smacking your head against a brick(house) wall and expecting not to get a headache.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

OMG! fpalm


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Got a bad feeling ashley young is going to be given a chance today :argh:

i'd like to see this

de gea

rafael evans vidic evra

jones fellaini

zaha januzaj nani

hernandez​
dont think Zaha will actually start but he should at least be given a chance from the bench


----------



## Nige™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Choosing between Suarez & Aguero's like choosing between Michelle Keegan & Laura Robson. Almost impossible and can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

You'd still get it wrong anyway, Nige. x


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Suarez would be Michelle Keegan then :yum:

Not saying that Robson isn't great, because she is, it's just that Keegan has that lil' something which sets her apart. Oh and the boobs. Better boobs.

What I'm trying to say is that if Aguero wants to be as good as Suarez, he's gonna have to get the boobs.


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

You kind of can go wrong with Suarez because of his propensity to do stupid things when he's not having it all his own way. He could easily have a brain explosion and get suspended for ten matches, which could be the difference between winning trophies and losing trophies.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Ivanovic shouldn't have been so edible :draper2


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:rvp starts



> De Gea; Rafael, Evans, Vidic, Evra; Nani, Jones, Cleverley, Januzaj; Hernandez, van Persie.
> subs: Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Anderson, Valencia, Young, Zaha, Welbeck.


happy with that team


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I would like either Suarez or Aguero. And I'm not speaking about who I prefer, I'm saying to give one of them to Chelsea now! :rose3

I don't think we were ever in for Suarez. He was playing at Ajax, so our snobs wouldn't look at him. Imagine if we just told Liverpool to fuck off with the £50m valuation of Torres and hijacked their Suarez bid instead...

"Imagine" "What if" - They mean nothing enaldo


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*I'd take Aguero personally but mostly because I think he's just as good without the added trouble.

Team is what I wanted bar RVP for Fella. Was assuming RVP was injured anyway :hb More confident of a win now. No way we lose at OT twice in less than a week.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



McFly said:


> You'd still get it wrong anyway, Nige. x


fpalm

You really are a petulant pathetic little sod aren't you? At least you didn't need to go back a month to find a quote this time. #WhatAWasteOfTime #WhoDoesThat

Got no problem admitting I'm wrong if Everton don't finish higher under Martinez than they did under Moyes. They're playing better football, no doubt. Let's see where they end up, even how you do tomorrow at Arsenal. Given how Anti Moyes you were, you'll probably twist things if you end up in the same position.

It's still early and a long way to go. Only a couple of weeks ago Scorpio was bragging out people saying Saints wouldn't be top 8. Look how quickly they've fallen. Don't get cocky. You don't know what's around the corners with injuries etc.


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Big any leading the line


:banderas


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Happy with the United team, glad to see Van Persie is back. The players should be up for this after their recent poor performances in the league. Hopefully Nani puts in a good shift today, our wingers really need to make an impact as only Adnan has been the most consistent winger thus far this season.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



McFly said:


> You'd still get it wrong anyway, Nige. x


:lmao :lmao :lmao Brilliant



Nige™ said:


> fpalm
> 
> You really are a petulant pathetic little sod aren't you? At least you didn't need to go back a month to find a quote this time. #WhatAWasteOfTime #WhoDoesThat
> 
> Got no problem admitting I'm wrong if Everton don't finish higher under Martinez than they did under Moyes. They're playing better football, no doubt. Let's see where they end up, even how you do tomorrow at Arsenal. Given how Anti Moyes you were, you'll probably twist things if you end up in the same position.
> 
> It's still early and a long way to go. Only a couple of weeks ago Scorpio was bragging out people saying Saints wouldn't be top 8. *Look how quickly they've fallen*. Don't get cocky. You don't know what's around the corners with injuries etc.


:banderas

Saints went against Arsenal and Chelsea, of course they'd experience a fall. You can't fault their start though, it's been amazing.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Phil Jones is doing alright as a one man midfield.

Wait, what about Tom Cleverley?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

This display has been putrid, you'd expect a reaction after losing 1-0 at OT, and yet we haven't created a single chance in 45 minutes.

RVP may as well not be there. Game has absolutely passed him by. Hernandez's attitude has been great, but that's about it. He's not linking up the play or bringing others into it. Right now only Nani and Januzaj look like creating anything, they've been willing to run at people and actually try and create. The fulls backs have been very poor going forward too, The midfield isn't being overrun like it has in previous games, but f**k me it's depressingly uncreative.

Plz get Ando on you ginger cocksucker.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Good chance to pick up two straight wins :mark:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Absolutely inexcusable first half; no confidence in the United play, no creativity in the final third, players don't even look determined and keep playing the same lethargic, slow zombie-robot football and we're sitting deep... at Old Trafford. No idea what Moyes thinking is behind this or what the players are doing. The set pieces have been dire and pathetic, Van Persie has been invisible, the defence can't play from the back whatsoever, the passing has been completely sloppy and surprise surprise, United have created zilch. It says something when 45 minutes in and Newcastle have had the best chance but De Gea, who has been one of United's best players this season along with Rooney and Adnan had to save us due to Evra's brainfart defending.

Nani has yet again been a let down at times - had flashes of brilliance and then given the ball away unnecessarily. Just really poor play first half, the team is so low on confidence and playing such negative football. Why they're letting Newcastle have a lot of time on the ball is beyond me. Better pick it up second half as the 3 points are vital.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Pardew show some balls and bring on Hatem pls. We can get at this lot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It's hilarious how much Old Trafford hates Nani.


----------



## Schultz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Watch Southampton actually hold City to a draw or a 1-0 victory, after our performance against Villa. Would be typical Saints.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

lolmoyes


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

This is a disgrace.

Evra's had one of the worst performances I've ever seen from a United defender.

Absolutely no defending Moyes if he loses this game.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Schultz said:


> Watch Southampton actually hold City to a draw or a 1-0 victory, after our performance against Villa. Would be typical Saints.


Nah I'm in doom and gloom mode. Unless Osvaldo decides to show why we paid so much for him and maybe Ramirez comes on and does something. That or JWP goes back into set piece god mode.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

P45


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Mourinho finally starts Mikel/Ramires together, bought damn time

This should, *SHOULD*, be a win. Just hope we look less dodgy than against Sunderland.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Why are assistant referees so good and referees so bad?

The only time I can remember a linesperson going full potato was the Benayoun/ Bruceinga incident.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Moyes has to go.

The players don't look interested, some of them look scared. There's been absolutely no reaction at all. It's pathetic.


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



IncapableNinja said:


> Why are assistant referees so good and referees so bad?
> 
> The only time I can remember a linesperson going full potato was the Benayoun/ Bruceinga incident.


The England/Germany linesman from the World Cup didn't exactly cover himself in glory.


----------



## AEA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

We've been awful.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Oh god I am so erect right now. I can't breathe.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9:kobe9























































































































:kobe9


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *No way we lose at OT twice in less than a week.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

This is unacceptable.

Moyes can't get sacked this quick


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Synaesthesia said:


> WE'RE GONNA SKULLFUCK YOU MOYES. PREPARE TO DIE. THIS IS FOR 1996. ALLEZ LE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON


#Justice4Kev


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:banderas couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of supporters. Fuck you and you self entitled bunch of cunts who call themselves 'fans' :banderas

:johnson


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

100% has to go.

This is fucking scary how bad we're playing right now. We had two must win HOME games and he lost both of them. With absolutely shameful performances to top it off, producing zero goals. He'll probably put it down to bad luck, again, but it's just blatant incompetence. The players look disinterested and scared half the time, the relentless is not only gone, there's nothing even resembling it. The final nail is what Martinez is doing, it just shows that Moyes had pulled the wool over a lot of people's eyes in regards to his "overachieving", if he's an overachiever, then god knows what that makes SAF.

It's just an horrendous situation. The only reason I'd consider giving him until the summer at this point is because no manager worth a damn is going to want any part of this season.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Time for Man United to cut their loses and sack Moyes, as soon as they can find a genuine quality replacement.

22 points from 15 is pathetic for a team that just won the title. That's LESS than 1.5 points per game. Being generous lets say 1.5 points times 38 games, that would end up in 57 points...

Even if United improve drastically for the remaining 23 games, say gain an average of 2 points per game, that would be 46 points resulting in just 68 for the season. Even that would most likely not be enough for a top four finish, which United obviously need with great desperation due to the Glazer's loans. To put this in perspective, United finished with 89 last season...

Couple that with the dire football that United have been serving up, the lack of goals and the poor tactical decisions made by Moyes (especially subs) and you're left with a fairly simple decision to make.

BTW, all those fools who kept saying Pardew is shite have once again been made to look like muppets. Told you he was good and capable of gaining quality results, now he's showing that once again without the Europa distraction.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

United well off the pace now, 18 more points to get to that magical 40 and avoid relegation!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Can't wait to hear Moyes say we weren't that bad, just didn't have that "bit of luck" which he loves to not have, and how anyone who thinks otherwise, quite simply doesn't understand football.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Newcastle just wanted it more, at no point did it seem like it was going to be turned round.

I maintained Moyes should be given at least a season, but playing like this its getting very difficult to defend him


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Forget Moyes, United look so far from a top 4 quality side without Rooney and RVP


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That was brave of Ozil sitting with the Utd fans in his Arsenal kit


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Absolutely disgraceful performance from both Moyes and the players. The only players that can leave that match with their heads held high is Adnan, Hernandez and De Gea. All the rest were abysmal and looked like a bunch of zombie-robots. The style of play is awful, the passing is abysmal, the creativity is no where to be found, the determination and motivation has faded and Moyes is to be blamed for this. He picked a strong team true but his substitutions, the way he had United set up was all wrong and didn't benefit the team whatsoever. Valencia for Rafael was a baffling decision as it did nothing, Van Persie should have come off as he was anonymous all match and yet again Moyes leaves his substitutions too late, which costs us the game. Why United were playing deep even after going 1-0 down is mind-boggling.

Moyes has to go after this. I've been one of the United fans who tried to back him even when his tactics cost us the game but I wanted to give him time but look at what he's done to the club. To play such dreadful football and to go 4 games witout a win, to lose at home twice without scoring a goal and to get 2 points from 12 is unacceptable.

Moyes has driven the passion out of the players and I actually can't blame the players at times. Moyes came in, had a disastrous summer transfer window, has been an incompetent twonk in his conferences and shows no grit. If I was a player and listening to him come in and say _"United will make it difficult for the other team to win"_ or _"United don't have the players to win the Champions League"_ I'd straight away not give a fuck. A lot of players have not turned up this season but you have to blame the Manager for that a large part as he's not helped matters with his constant rotation of the team, his defensive mind and his unconfident words. 

Any other team who hasn't won at United in 10+ years want to have a go? We'll give you an early Christmas present.

Pathetic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

haha

the wheels are falling off the (band)wagon.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

The likes of Simeone and Klopp would want no part of this trainwreck right now.

Paul Lambert in 2015. Steamed Hams can go to hell!


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It feels so nice to see another team's supporters get let down by their team :brodgers (inb4 we lose to west ham)


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That point we got at Old Trafford looks like shit now.



Rush said:


> It feels so nice to see another team's supporters get let down by their team :brodgers (inb4 we lose to west ham)


Yep, this is what it was like under AVB for Chelsea fans.


----------



## Death Rider

I love david moyes :brodgers

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> The likes of Simeone and Klopp would want no part of this trainwreck right now.
> 
> Paul Lambert in 2015. Steamed Hams can go to hell!


Why would Klopp want to leave Dortmund in the first place? Even if United didn't have a shit squad he'd have no reason to go there.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> Why would Klopp want to leave Dortmund in the first place? Even if United didn't have a shit squad he'd have no reason to go there.


I think we were an incredibly attractive job when Fergie stepped down. 

League winning squad, huge resources, no Bayern Munich/Barca/Madrid monopoly to deal with domestically, probably one of the most prestigious jobs in football management if not the most. 

Right now, it's a shambles.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*








[/IMG]


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> I think we were an incredibly attractive job when Fergie stepped down.
> 
> League winning squad, huge resources, no Bayern Munich/Barca/Madrid monopoly to deal with domestically, probably one of the most prestigious jobs in football management if not the most.
> 
> Right now, it's a shambles.


I think it was the least attractive job in fitba history. Coming in after Fergie's amazing tenure was going to be a nightmare for anyone. Give it a few years, if Moyes hasn't fucked you completely by then, it will be an attractive position once again.


----------



## T-C

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Grim stuff. Wasn't like watching Manchester United that.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> Can't wait to hear Moyes say* we weren't that bad, just didn't have that "bit of luck"* which he loves to not have, and how anyone who thinks otherwise, quite simply doesn't understand football.


HE ACTUALLY SAID IT, HOLY FUCK

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Out.


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Disgrace. No other way of putting THAT. Everton match we at least created chances to win the game and should have got a point from what we created. Didn't create anything at all really today. Couple of half chances and an offside goal and that was it. Utter disgrace to create so little at Old Trafford in any circumstances, but to play like that after the Everton 0-1 defeat and where we are in the table is just .... I don't even know. Januzaj played well and that was it. The problem for him was Newcastle pushed him over any time he got on the ball and Marriner wouldn't book them for it so it just continued. Not that I blame them if they're getting away with it. Hernandez I guess at least looked to be trying harder than the rest but he's not that great playing in front of defenders. 

It's embarrassing from the players and they'll probably get less of the blame at this point than they should. Moyes has to get more than this out of them though. Clearly can't motivate the team one bit. Mass rotation every match isn't helping the team as a unit one bit. Dreadful tactics. I don't think I've ever seen Utd play so passionless during the last 5 minutes when they were 1-0 down at home. Ever. Everything he's done at pretty much stunk from the transfer window to his tactics to his subs to his interviews. Problem is we're kinda stuck here for now because there's no great manager out there's a free agent right now and we're not recruiting a top manager away from a club mid-season. Maybe Di Matteo on a short-term contract? Don't think he's a great long-term option but THIS sure as hell isn't working one bit in any aspect. It's not just bad, it's bad with no signs of hope.

Can the non Utd fans pls stop being so mean too. No need to humiliate us when we're already being humiliated on the pitch :jose

Actually, :mike to take over pls.

Credit to Newcastle too. Very well set up today and defended very well.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Well, this ain't tickety boo is it?

Januzaj looks so far ahead of everyone in the side in terms of creativity, courage and actually trying to make something happen everytime he gets the ball. He dropped off second half and struggled to get into the game as much as he did first half, but every good bit of play today came through him. Christ despite being frozen out second half he still had the great bit of play to feed Zaha with that curling effort on the 18 yard box. He ghosts past players and brings others into the game at every opportunity, course he's still only 18 and will have spells where he's quiet but you couldn't fault the lad today.

Hernandez tried to his credit but he just had no service and the lack of cohesion up front meant he and Van Persie struggled to make the decisive runs to test the Newcastle defence. The understanding between midfield and attack today was laughable. Cleverley is a solid hand but he's just your typical sideways passer who moves forward with the speed of an asthmatic ant with a heavy load of shopping, and Jones has moments of pure quality mixed with moments where he has the control and technique of a donkey. 

Moyes just generally looks out of his depth. The confidence, resilience and belief in the team isn't evident at all and the players just look like the situation is affecting them whereas under Ferguson on average they'd overcome uncomfortable spells and grind out results. Moyes hasn't adapted to United and he's persisting with the same mindset that he instilled at Everton, only now he's not being hailed as an overachiever but a clear underachiever given the different expectations at both clubs.

Anyone and everyone who booed the players can fuck off and go to the next bandwagon though, absolutely disgraceful and behaviour unbefitting United. Save that sort of shit for your Arsenal and Chelsea's when they're not beating mid-table sides at HT.

edit: credit to Newcastle as well. Played their part today and were organised and dangerous when they had the ball. When did their fans start nicking so many chants though?



Rush said:


> :banderas couldn't happen to a nicer bunch of supporters. Fuck you and you self entitled bunch of cunts who call themselves 'fans' :banderas
> 
> :johnson


Unintentional irony at this being said by a Liverpool fan? Hell, by any fan of a top 6 club?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

And it begins


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Turn on Soccer Saturday. Chelsea and City immediately score.

I might just take a little break from this fitba.


----------



## T-C

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DES LYNAM'S CHESTNUTS ON AN OPEN FIRE said:


> Anyone and everyone who booed the players can fuck off and go to the next bandwagon though, absolutely disgraceful and behaviour unbefitting United. Save that sort of shit for your Arsenal and Chelsea's when they're not beating mid-table sides at HT.


Testify. That's not United, not one bit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DES LYNAM'S CHESTNUTS ON AN OPEN FIRE said:


> Unintentional irony at this being said by a Liverpool fan? Hell, by any fan of a top 6 club?


Not at all. United have the most arrogant fans out of any Prem team. Maybe its not the same in England but seeing as practically everyone down here is either an United, Arsenal, Chelsea (or Liverpool) fan you get the dirt worst bandwagoning fans.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



T-C said:


> Testify. That's not United, not one bit.


Yup. Say what you will about some of the cretins who 'support' the club, but at OT and away you've been able to count on the fans to not compound the disaster of a bad result by shamefully booing the team off over the years. Sad to see that sort of reaction seeping into the ground, because it accomplishes nothing and just makes the fans look sad.


That shot of a real life Kirk Van Houten who looked like he was about to cry in his one bedroom apartment after the match was stupendous though, alongside the cut to the 'Chosen One' banner of Moyes. The cameraman earnt his pay today.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Quote "The elephant in the room no United fan seems to want to mention is Fergie's contribution to this demise. He built the foundations of the club on constant evolution, but stopped when he lost the energy which is proven by the fact the players he either signed or brought through three years ago are not good enough or not ready now. Its like he sacrificed all his principals for the personal pride of knocking Liverpool off their perch and then silencing those pesky noisy neighbours. Perhaps in spite of last seasons title, United's long-term future will have been better served if he'd retired three years ago."


Thoughts? Yes or no?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> Not at all. United have the most arrogant fans out of any Prem team. Maybe its not the same in England but seeing as practically everyone down here is either an United, Arsenal, Chelsea (or Liverpool) fan you get the dirt worst bandwagoning fans.


My point was more that the nature of a top club attracts the spoilt and conceited fans who are an embarrassment, thus it's a bit of a moot point to single out one support for something that is common in a number of teams. 

I appreciate it's probably different in Australia though compared to over here, as the arse over tit twonks stand out far more.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Never had a problem with fans booing at any level, in any sport.

They paid their money, substantial money in the case of United, the people they're booing are paid fortunes. Their showing their dismay, what of it? It doesn't mean you're not supporting your team, or that you don't care about them, but that the current production isn't up to standard, which in this instance, it certainly was not.

A lot of times, it's done harshly. For a lot of the players out there to today, that was the least they deserved.


----------



## T-C

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

What is actually gained from the booing though? Is it helping the situation at all? It's the last thing needed in the situation, just so some boys can vent a bit before going on to the Twitter account and saying how we should bring in Pep and Schweinsteiger in January.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> Never had a problem with fans booing at any level.
> 
> They paid their money, the people they're booing are paid fortunes. Their showing thier dismay, what of it? It doesn't mean you're not supporting your team, or that you don't care about them, but that the current production isn't up to standard, which in this instance, it certainly was not.
> 
> A lot of times, it's done harshly. For a lot of the players out there to today, that was the least they deserved.


Booing stems from fans believing they didn't get their money's worth, which is pathetic in of itself because you shouldn't be judging a performance on the amount you paid (no matter how daft prices become/are). You're there supporting your team, by all means slag the referee or the opposition off but to boo players off when you feel you've been 'let down' only to turn around and applaud them at the next game just comes off so fickle for my tastes.

You lose, then you build on that defeat and try and respond in the next game. What does booing really accomplish? That the fans are pissed off? Pretty sure even the slowest footballer could sense when a crowd would be pissed with a result. It just compounds a bad day and its become a bigger issue since prices went up and fans started treading matchdays like the players are there to entertain them and justify the price they've spent. It's not the theatre, stick by 'em and drown your sorrows in the pub if you feel like a jilted lover. Don't boo, it's small time and reeks of self entitlement.

You should never be ashamed to support your team, regardless of a performance or where they are in the table.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

United could sign :kean to manage for the rest of the season


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



T-C said:


> What is actually gained from the booing though? Is it helping the situation at all? It's the last thing needed in the situation, just so some boys can vent a bit before going on to the Twitter account and saying how we should bring in Pep and Schweinsteiger in January.


It allows the manager to realise and acknowledge that things actually are as bad as they seem, and that if he, and the players, don't get the finger out, then changes will be made. The players are every bit as vulnerable as Moyes, very few of them are 100% established for the long term. 

It's not good enough, nor is Moyes saying we just lacked that bit of luck, which he said, again. I actually do think, in this instance, that it should be made very clear that was absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That was the first time we've won at Old Trafford since 1972 btw :moyes2


----------



## T-C

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> It allows the manager to realise and acknowledge that things actually are as bad as they seem, and that if he, and the players, don't get the finger out, then changes will be made. The players are every bit as vulnerable as Moyes, very few of them are 100% established for the long term.
> 
> It's not good enough, nor is Moyes saying we just lacked that bit of luck, which he said, again. I actually do think, in this instance, that it should be made very clear that was absolutely unacceptable.


I'm pretty sure he is well aware and what he is saying in public will be very different to what is being said behind closed doors.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DES LYNAM'S CHESTNUTS ON AN OPEN FIRE said:


> Booing stems from fans believing they didn't get their money's worth, which is pathetic in of itself because you shouldn't be judging a performance on the amount you paid (no matter how daft prices become/are). You're there supporting your team, by all means slag the referee or the opposition off but to boo players off when you feel you've been 'let down' only to turn around and applaud them at the next game just comes off so fickle for my tastes.
> 
> You lose, then you build on that defeat and try and respond in the next game. What does booing really accomplish? That the fans are pissed off? Pretty sure even the slowest footballer could sense when a crowd would be pissed with a result. It just compounds a bad day and its become a bigger issue since prices went up and fans started treading matchdays like the players are there to entertain them and justify the price they've spent. It's not the theatre, stick by 'em and drown your sorrows in the pub if you feel like a jilted lover. Don't boo, it's small time and reeks of self entitlement.
> 
> You should never be ashamed to support your team, regardless of a performance or where they are in the table.


Of course you should base it on how much you pay. If you're paying extortionate prices it's obviously going to change your attitude, a lot of people, people I know, actually spend above their means when it comes to United. They invest a lot into the club, they should be able to vent when they feel they aren't getting their money's worth. I'd like to agree with the traditional idea of, you're there to support your team, but it literally costs too much not to react when things are that bad. Give me the fans who stays to boo over the fans that leave 10 minutes early, or the fans that boo an individual (This often overlaps, but that I DO find that disgraceful, unless it's Rooney)

I just feel it's a reasonable reaction of discontent. I'm not suggesting they go Wolves on them and start attacking the players, it's a pretty minor consequence to be booed collectively off a pitch, and like I said before, these are professional footballers that should realise it comes with the territory, with the salary, with the glory and with everything else. If they don't have thick enough skin to deal with it, then I probably wouldn't want them at the club.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That's what we paid for


----------



## Schultz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> Not at all. United have the most arrogant fans out of any Prem team. Maybe its not the same in England but seeing as practically everyone down here is either an United, Arsenal, Chelsea (or Liverpool) fan you get the dirt worst bandwagoning fans.


It's terrible in England. Lately though you're beginning to see the United fans quiet down. Manchester is blue.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

utterly outplayed since the goal. dismantled in the midfield. yaya not tracking back at all. horrible.


----------



## Schultz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

DANIIIIIIII


----------



## Kenny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Were making hard work of this


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

We look like we could concede at any second. Morgan and big Vic being out hurts. Chambers has been great outside of the sitter he missed. And lallana is finally looking the star I thought he should have been last season. He has magically found an extra yard of pace. Credit to his hard work.


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Ivanovic is doing my head in at right back. He kills every attack with a shit cross or a poor pass. He also gets caught up the field too often.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Good to lead going into the break, have absolutely dominated Cardiff up until now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



T-C said:


> Grim stuff. Wasn't like watching Manchester United that.


Doy you honestly think Moyes was still a better option than Mourinho?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I thought Moyes might have atleast been fergie-lite but the man isn't even woy-lite.

Joel was the wrong when he said moyes would change his ways if anything his everton sides played better stuff than we have this season.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

2-1 Stoke, Chelsea in trouble.


----------



## T-C

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Doy you honestly think Moyes was still a better option than Mourinho?


I don't think I ever said Moyes would bring us more trophies, but I still much prefer him to Mourinho. Because Mourinho is a cunt of the highest order.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Doy you honestly think Moyes was still a better option than Mourinho?


I said that too :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



T-C said:


> I don't think I ever said Moyes would bring us more trophies, but I still much prefer him to Mourinho. Because Mourinho is a cunt of the highest order.


Just have the Neville's, ole, giggs and scholes manage the team.


----------



## Schultz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Southampton have some of the best fans. You can always hear them. Always vocal


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

2 goals in 2 games for Chamakh.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Falling like flies we are. Can't afford to lose Lovren


----------



## Kenny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Mosrs is woat


----------



## T-C

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Haha fuck Mourinho. Stoke? Brilliant.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Maybe Arsenal will win the league.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

United lose, Chelsea lose and City drop points, Liverpool win 4-1. Brilliant :brodgers


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Should have own, but hey it stops the rot. Also shows we aren't anywhere near as terrible as I thought we would be with our outs.


----------



## Schultz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Sorry City fans, but we dicked all over you that game. I'll take a draw though


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

What a beautiful day of Fitba :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Great performance until Skrtel scored that OG, especially the midfield trio.

Suarez though.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

What a brilliant season this is turning out to be

:wenger :moyes2 :suarez1


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> Turn on Soccer Saturday. Chelsea and City immediately score.
> 
> I might just take a little break from this fitba.


You sure about that? :hayden3


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

John Moss is a disgrace.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

a point earned rather than 2 dropped. absolutely shocking midfield performance. yaya and dinho were flat as anything and undermanned southampton ran rampant. yaya only gets subbed when he's been utterly, utterly shocking, so that should tell you how bad he was. couldn't create anything, lovren on 1 leg was keeping us out. however a point is better than a few of our away exploits, and at lease we didn't lose.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Assaidi :wilkins


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Just need the Spuds to drop points now.


----------



## Schultz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It's good to see Osvaldo finally starting to settle in. Hopefully we can anticipate more of that this season. Rodriguez was on fire that second half.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:jose


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Samuel Eto'o :jose


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










:suarez1 > the league


----------



## Lawls

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Palace :mark:


----------



## Kenny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

BRILLIANT FITBA


----------



## Kenny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



CamillePunk said:


> :suarez1 > the league


i luv u cp


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



T-C said:


> I don't think I ever said Moyes would bring us more trophies, but I still much prefer him to Mourinho. Because Mourinho is a cunt of the highest order.


Moyes catching him up fast with the disgraceful things he said about Everton and Martinez.

Cech was terrible. Eto'o was ridiculous. Ivanovic poor as usual.

But the ref takes the absolute cake. What a fucking disgrace he was.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

where has Chelsea's unlimited potential gone? :brodgers


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I hope Chelsea fans aren't complaining about the correctly paid advantage at the end. It's not his fault that Chelsea squandered it and Stoke went on to score.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Thank you Chelsea for making an awful weekend slightly less intolerable.


----------



## Mikey Damage

7 points clear tomorrow? 

Hot. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Thoughts on the match:

The defence is a shambles at the moment. Terry is the only one who's pulling his weight. Azpi struggled today with Stoke's physicality but was clearly fouled in the lead up to their second goal. Cahill is solid enough but I'd rather Luiz partner Terry when fit. Ivanovic is a joke. I always hear Chelsea fans talk about how he's such a good defender but he really isn't. He gets caught forward far too often and our left hand side becomes so weak with Hazard tracking back while Ivan trails behind. Three times today he got caught out of position and Stoke launched attacks down the left. Don't even get me started on his attacking quality. He can't pass and he can't cross. He's a centre back and he plays like it. Azpi has to get the nod at right back now and Cole needs to return to left back.

Eto'o and Ramires were beyond awful today as well. 

Schurrle played like he wanted to win so I have no idea why he got subbed when he did. Hazard was also pretty solid today. Jose needs to tell him to take on the defenders more though because he fades in and out of games too much.



#dealwithit said:


> I hope Chelsea fans aren't complaining about the correctly paid advantage at the end. It's not his fault that Chelsea squandered it and Stoke went on to score.


Azpilicueta was obviously fouled in the lead up to Stoke's second goal. There was also two penalties denied against that cunt Ryan Shawcross and Walters should have been sent off.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

What on earth did Chelsea do to Samu? Oh my lord...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Today has been a good day. Sunderland just need to hold their end up now.


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fantastic win! The first half was a solid performance from both sides but the game was fairly flat in terms of chances and dynamic play. Thankfully Leroy Fer showed his quality to slide through a crisp ball to Gary Hooper who is limited as an all round player but incredibly clinical with his chances. Amazing to think that we signed those two for less than £10 million combined. Whatever is said about Hughton, his record in the transfer market is unquestionable.

In the second half West Brom went gung ho and brought on two subs straight away in Berahino and Long. We defended like the keystone cops as WBA completely dominated for a good half hour, but thankfully a combination of Ruddy performing brilliantly (phenomenal on crosses and caught most of the shots that came his way) and Anichebe/Long being WOEFUL in front of goal saved us. I think that Hughton's reluctance to bring on early subs to bolster the midfield would have hurt us on another day, but fortunately the baggies were never going to score. Then Ruddy made a HUGE LARGE save from Long just before we scored our second. How vital that moment was for us. Leroy then bagged his third of the season and continued to prove why he has probably been one of the bargains of the season.

We completely rode our luck in that second half, but that was only our SECOND league win with more than a one goal cushion under Hughton, not to mention that it was a rare away win as well, only the 4th in 27 league matches since Hughton took over. The confidence from this victory SHOULD give the lads the confidence to beat some of the easier teams in our upcoming favourable run of December/January games. If we pick up 9 more points before the window closes then we have a good chance of attracting some quality players, hopefully a right back.

I've never been a fan of Hughton, but there's absolutely no point in bringing in someone else when he's managing to win these pressure games and is just about doing the bare minimum. We play utter dross and write off most of our away games, which is hugely depressing, but like I said a couple of weeks ago, we could easily bring in someone worse...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Joe Allen was ridiculously good today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

agent borini to score now


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Joe Allen was ridiculously good today.


He's reclaimed his title as the greatest man to ever come out of Wales and quite possibly the greatest man to ever live. Harry Wilson has gone back to second.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Azpilicueta was obviously fouled in the lead up to Stoke's second goal. There was also two penalties denied against that cunt Ryan Shawcross and Walters should have been sent off.


I didn't see Stoke's second goal so I can't comment on that. But I think I saw both penalty shouts, and I'll give you the one on Eto'o should have been a pen, but the one on Ba wasn't. I don't think you can go around sending players off for shoves either. I know the commentator seemed to think it was a red, but I've never seen a shove in the chest get a red card before. So I guess the ref had a poor game, but it wasn't daylight robbery or anything. Chelsea were just not very good.


----------



## T-C

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Moyes catching him up fast with the disgraceful things he said about Everton and Martinez.


Until he pokes a member of the opposition in the eye he isn't even close to catching up with him. Not even needing to get into the rest of his endless list of cuntish behaviour.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yeah that was possibly Allen's best performance in a Liverpool shirt


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



#dealwithit said:


> I didn't see Stoke's second goal so I can't comment on that. But I think I saw both penalty shouts, and I'll give you the one on Eto'o should have been a pen, but the one on Ba wasn't. *I don't think you can go around sending players off for shoves either. I know the commentator seemed to think it was a red, but I've never seen a shove in the chest get a red card before*. So I guess the ref had a poor game, but it wasn't daylight robbery or anything. Chelsea were just not very good.


I think that should have been a booking but Walters was lucky not to have been booked before then, he was fouling anyone he could find. It's almost as unbelievable as Shawcross making it through the game without being booked.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Eto'o sucks. I'm not a big fan of Ramires. Has good pace, and scores a goal every now and then. But from what I see he gives the ball away a lot, and takes stupid shots from outside the box.

Ivanovic isn't very good at RB, I agree. Azpi needs to be playing there. If Cole is good enough to be on the bench, then he is good enough to start. :brodgers

I think it was a mistake taking Schurrle off. Obviously was on a hat trick, I felt like he was threatening as well.

I want Studge back. :jose


----------



## Humph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*






Please lie down tomorrow Everton.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*




























lel


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Is Joel still singing? 



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Team is what I wanted bar RVP for Fella. Was assuming RVP was injured anyway :hb More confident of a win now. No way we lose at OT twice in less than a week.*


This fitba is a funny old game.



Mikey Damage said:


> 7 points clear tomorrow?
> 
> Hot.


:yum:

Everton aren't to be fucked with this season, and I wouldn't be surprised if we end up dropping points tomorrow, but yeah...

:yum:

How did we not win at Old Trafford, btw? Fuck sake. I take back everything I said about that place after the defeat. Jesus Christmas, if we're really title contenders then we can't be losing to teams fighting relegation, even if it's away.


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

All of you laughing at United should realise this is breaking Rachel Riley's heart more than the split from her husband. Think of Rachel pls


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



haribo said:


> All of you laughing at United should realise this is breaking Rachel Riley's heart more than the split from her husband. Think of Rachel pls


I'll think of her don't worry :vince


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rachel needs to hop off that United bus and get with this Big Black Chocolate Adonis. Come on over, Rachel. Things are brighter when you're fucking with the greatest team in the land. We also have better beards than Eden Hazard.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> *a point earned rather than 2 dropped.* absolutely shocking midfield performance. yaya and dinho were flat as anything and undermanned southampton ran rampant. yaya only gets subbed when he's been utterly, utterly shocking, so that should tell you how bad he was. couldn't create anything, lovren on 1 leg was keeping us out. however a point is better than a few of our away exploits, and at lease we didn't lose.


Indeed, they warranted a win at numerous times.

It is a worry though how we still have the top tier teams to play away in the 2nd half of the season.

Oh well, bring on the Gunners!


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

All hopes on Everton tomorrow now. Agent Lukaku, please go in dry.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Everton are going to win the league.

Accept it, bitches.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

City will probably smash us at the Etihad. In fairness to Southampton, they're rock solid and they've been pretty excellent for most of the season, but today aside, it's pretty inexplicable how City can be so poor on the road compared to at home. A team that good on paper...it shouldn't be happening.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

We're also going to dick Arsenal 14-0 tomorrow.

Lukaku hat-trick and Martinez to slot the rest with his brown shoes.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



McFly said:


> Everton are going to win the league.
> 
> Accept it, bitches.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs are the gift that just keep on giving.

EDIT: I'll just shut my fucking mouth then.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'm still in shock at the robbery that went down today. If Shawcross brought a woman on the pitch, raped her and then murdered her straight after, the ref would not have reported him to the police. This is outrageous.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

we are so bad right now, so very bad. players don't seem to care anymore, manager is a muppet who constantly plays people out of position or when they're not 100% fit. gutless stuff.

:fergie needs to make a visit with his famous hairdryer tbh.

oh and that Fellaini pic on his phone :clap


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs probably edged the half tbhayley. We look decent on the counter and Jozy looks really bright (as opposed to Fletcher, who's been a bit off the boil the last couple of games). Goal was nice, albeit Johnson hadn't done a whole lot before it but hopefully he'll take confidence from it and push on to have the half decent performance he's capable of. We're doing alright to restricting spurs to long shots and set pieces but they're still quite good at those. Ondrej being on a yellow is worrying seeing as they've had decent amount of luck down both wings. Think it could go either way really but they've got more likely options to change the game on the bench but we'll see. Doesn't help that literally every result that could have gone against us today did.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Looking forward to tomorrow, beat Everton and we have a chance to really take a hold of the title race.















:side:


----------



## This_Guy

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I missed the games today. How much did Man U win by?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

-1 goals :hb

Pards deserves some credit today, playing 5 in the middle frustrated United and stopped them controlling the game. He also took my advice to bring on Fatem (needs to lay off the pies a bit imo) early in the second half. Well done Pards.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

With Barry Bannan and Stephen Ireland at Palace and Stoke the BRAVEness has been spread about the league.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

damn you sunderland.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

well that was gash. Totally deflated after that OG (5th of the season. Between that and the red cards we're not doing ourselves any favours). Never mind the clear handball to go with the one we arguably could've had at Villa the other week. When it rains it pours it seems. West Ham and Norwich next in the league iirc. You'd think 4 points would be the minimum from those but id be surprised if we got that. Survivals not impossible but we can't afford to be stranded by christmas.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Chelsea's got issues, man.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

We lost the 3 points, I can blame the ref for his mistakes but we lost the points in the first half when we should have killed the game. We controlled every long ball and missed some easy chances, mainly Hazard and Ramires. That's the main problem with the team right now, besides Hull and West Ham, I don't think we've played one game leading comfortably. Games we should have killed, sometimes in the first 20-30 minutes. Schurrle was good, I always liked his direct style, we need players with this approach to give more force to attack, which is why I don't think we should play Mata and Oscar together. Hazard had a decent game but should have created more with the space he has had, especially in the first half. 

Ivanovic's physicality and aerial ability is the reason Jose plays him every match and I agree with him on that. He needs to work on his positioning and obviously going forward, but part of the problem is that we don't really have a target in the box unless Ba is playing. He was great against Southampton on Sunday, poor game today.

Along with Schurrle, Terry was again our best performer, fantastic and reliable all season. Cole is starting against Steaua on Wednesday, a decent performance from him there and he's back IMO. Azpilicueta's energy is great but if Cole is fully fit and playing well, there's no place for rotation in that position. 

Mikel was completely ineffective, he wasn't helping the CBs or contributing anything to any side of the pitch. Eto'o was horrendous, probably the worst performance I've seen from any Chelsea player so far this season. Not Ramires' game but he's absolutely vital for us in midfield and his work rate and energy are tremendous qualities for any team. We'll probably start Lampard/Ramires and Lampard/Ramires/Mikel the next two games which would be better for him. 

7 points is a big gap, but I can't see Arsenal getting something from City at home. We showed a lot of character so far this season, the players are starting to work for Jose but consistency is the key factor, we need a decent run until January. If Everton can get a point tomorrow, we'll have the opportunity to hopefully close the gap in two weeks.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Maybe Arsenal will win the league.


Ya never know!


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Question of who is more GOAT: 

:moyes1 or :avb?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Nige™;27211145 said:


> fpalm
> 
> You really are a petulant pathetic little sod aren't you? At least you didn't need to go back a month to find a quote this time. #WhatAWasteOfTime #WhoDoesThat
> 
> Got no problem admitting I'm wrong if Everton don't finish higher under Martinez than they did under Moyes. They're playing better football, no doubt. Let's see where they end up, even how you do tomorrow at Arsenal. Given how Anti Moyes you were, you'll probably twist things if you end up in the same position.
> 
> It's still early and a long way to go. Only a couple of weeks ago Scorpio was bragging out people saying Saints wouldn't be top 8. Look how quickly they've fallen. Don't get cocky. You don't know what's around the corners with injuries etc.


Quiet down, nobhead.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18672210-post11482.html

Let me EGAME this up.

BRB CONCEDED 6 GOALS LESS THAN MOYES' MANCHESTER UNITED SO FAR THIS SEASON.

BRB KEPT 8 CLEAN SHEETS SO FAR THIS SEASON AFTER 14 GAMES. MOYES KEPT 2 CLEAN SHEETS AFTER 14 GAMES LAST SEASON.

BRB SECOND BEST DEFENCE IN THE TOP FLIGHT.

BRB GOT 5 POINTS MORE AFTER 14 GAMES THAN WE DID LAST SEASON AFTER 14 GAMES

But but but dat der Marteenez can't defend though. Need I continue? x


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Sunderland had some good moves in the first half. Great result and day for Spurs I guess. AVB :gabby to the press.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Seen this on the twitter










:kobe10


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Seen this on the twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kobe10


Illuminati


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Seen this on the twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kobe10


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

None if it is a coincidence.

#Mulder


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

And I bet you'll never guess who finished top of the table that year.



Spoiler: Table













:kobe10


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Woo we takin 5th baby! :egyptianguywholookslikemedo


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

We're below the Spuds. Unacceptable that.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs getting 2nd 1 penalty at a time :hayden3


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Or own goals.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Also CARDIFF getting champo league :wilkins


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Atleast Fellaini and young will find their level.


----------



## Zen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Cech these days, I am afraid, is not the Cech we used to rely on back in the days. His wrong decision-making seems to cost us a goal these days. No longer consistent


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Lucky there's COURTOIS waiting in the wings.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

United is disappointing me  Think this '8th place' mentality Moyes has inherited is hurting us a lot tbh. Much the same team as with Fergie but get the feeling Fergie's aura and self-confidence radiated within the team as well as the opposition and maybe the officials too  (Fergie time y'all) But Moyes doesn't have that it seems. You can get away with an attitude like that with a team like Everton, but not with Manchester United. It'll bring the team to its knees. Seems to be what's happening atm. We're looking at a finish of 5th at best tbh. At worst we could end up propping up the top 10. I fear the worst is yet to come...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> United is disappointing me  Think this '8th place' mentality Moyes has inherited is hurting us a lot tbh. Much the same team as with Fergie but get the feeling Fergie's aura and self-confidence radiated within the team as well as the opposition and maybe the officials too  (Fergie time y'all) But Moyes doesn't have that it seems. You can get away with an attitude like that with a team like Everton, but not with Manchester United. It'll bring the team to its knees. Seems to be what's happening atm. We're looking at a finish of 5th at best tbh. At worst we could end up propping up the top 10. I fear the worst is yet to come...


Not really, towards the end of Moyes' tenure Everton fans started to lose faith with Moyes because of HIS mentality.. 

Martinez has set a target for 71 points, that's the mentality of Everton. Moyes has his own mentality which he will never rid of, whether it's at Everton, Manchester United, Preston N.E or anybody else he manages down the line.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Moz, when you getting an Xmas name?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I can't think of one! Any suggestions? 

Ideally something Everton related..


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

ROBERTO MARTINEZ DRUNK ON EGGNOG?


----------



## Duberry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Loic Remy's Big Fat Xmas Sack Surprise said:


> DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG?


fixed

and pic of the day goes to...


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Duncan Ferguson drunk on eggnog would be hilarious/terrifying to see.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:lmao 

I'm down for the BIG DUNC name.

Do I just put it in the name request thread? I'll do it there anyway..

EDIT: Just seen Shep and BULK have similar names, does this make me a MOD?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Just ask Seabs.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Alex still hasn't changed his to SANTI CLAUZORLA :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO!!


Already posted it so whaevz



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Alex still hasn't changed his to SANTI CLAUZORLA :no:


:lmao That's boss!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Stevie May said:


> and pic of the day goes to...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Moyes effectively said that he didn't take a half fit RVP off because of the potential backlash from the fans/media.

Holy fuck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

RVP spent most of the game on the wing or dropping deep to collect off the CB. LOL

Striker #214 Moyes has ruined.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



McFly said:


> RVP spent most of the game on the wing or tracking back. LOL
> 
> Striker #214 Moyes has ruined.


He was in the carrick position at one point.


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Synaesthesia said:


>


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rockhead said:


> I want Studge back. :jose


:banderas



Joel said:


> I'm still in shock at the robbery that went down today. If Shawcross brought a woman on the pitch, raped her and then murdered her straight after, the ref would not have reported him to the police. This is outrageous.


:banderas


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










:moyes2 Poor Dave just cant get anything right. 

Didn't just win the game today, they also won the possession and the passing. At Old Trafford. Damn, Man U have some serious problems. Newcastle got it spot on, it was glorious to watch. 5 wins out of 6 including Chelsea, Tottenham and Man United without conceding a single goal vs all 3. Is this real life? Southampton next week will be huge.

On a side note, what's all this about? Embarrassing.



















:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It's called the Ashley Young, it's what all the kids are into nowadays.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










Also, we scored four again. Four games in a row we've scored four or more. Teckle.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

The Allen that played for Liverpool today was Joseph, as he was the good one. Whenever he plays bad he is simply known as Joe. 

Joseph Allen > Joe Allen 

How good is Sterling going to become when he learns how to put the ball into the back of the net?


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Magsimus said:


>


Young Sports Personality of the Year here we come :kenny


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










Piers da gawd.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

#SUAREZ #2ND #UNITEDLOLOLOL #ASSAIDI

:brodgers


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I get the feeling that if we replaced our midfield with cinder blocks we'd somehow play better.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

RVP's probably off soon anyway.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Doubt they'll let RVP go, he's too important.

That Jones/Cleverly midfield duo is so uncreative it makes my eyes hurt. It's something Moyes would have done at Everton too. Difference is at Everton you are allowed to finish 8th, in fact you're seen as a midtable team. At Man Utd you need to play like a champion. If this continues it'll be interesting to see if they stick with Moyes. Hope not.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Quasi Juice said:


> *Doubt they'll let RVP go, he's too important.
> That Jones/Cleverly midfield duo is so uncreative it makes my eyes hurt. It's something Moyes would have done at Everton too. Difference is at Everton you are allowed to finish 8th, in fact you're seen as a midtable team. At Man Utd you need to play like a champion. If this continues it'll be interesting to see if they stick with Moyes. Hope not.*


*
:wenger*


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

FA Cup Third Round Draw is today around the same time Arsenal vs Everton kicks off.



> 1 AFC Bournemouth
> 2 Arsenal
> 3 Aston Villa
> 4 Barnsley
> 5 Birmingham City
> 6 Blackburn Rovers
> 7 Blackpool
> 8 Bolton Wanderers
> 9 Brighton & Hove Albion
> 10 Burnley
> 11 Cardiff City
> 12 Charlton Athletic
> 13 Chelsea
> 14 Crystal Palace
> 15 Derby County
> 16 Doncaster Rovers
> 17 Everton
> 18 Fulham
> 19 Huddersfield Town
> 20 Hull City
> 21 Ipswich Town
> 22 Leeds United
> 23 Leicester City
> 24 Liverpool
> 25 Manchester City
> 26 Manchester United
> 27 Middlesbrough
> 28 Millwall
> 29 Newcastle United
> 30 Norwich City
> 31 Nottingham Forest
> 32 Queens Park Rangers
> 33 Reading
> 34 Sheffield Wednesday
> 35 Southampton
> 36 Stoke City
> 37 Sunderland
> 38 Swansea City
> 39 Tottenham Hotspur
> 40 Watford
> 41 West Bromwich Albion
> 42 West Ham United
> 43 Wigan Athletic
> 44 Yeovil Town
> 45 Cambridge United or Sheffield United
> 46 Preston North End
> 47 Port Vale
> 48 Bristol Rovers or Crawley Town
> 49 Milton Keynes Dons
> 50 Carlisle United
> 51 Macclesfield Town
> 52 Southend United
> 53 Oldham Athletic or Mansfield Town
> 54 Rochdale
> 55 Peterborough United
> 56 Hartlepool United or Coventry City
> 57 Kidderminster Harriers
> 58 Plymouth Argyle
> 59 Wrexham or Oxford United
> 60 Fleetwood Town or Burton Albion
> 61 Grimsby Town
> 62 Leyton Orient
> 63 Tamworth or Bristol City
> 64 Stevenage


Fully expecting United to draw one of the top teams because LOLMoyes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Quasi Juice said:


> Doubt they'll let RVP go, he's too important.
> 
> That Jones/Cleverly midfield duo is so uncreative it makes my eyes hurt. It's something Moyes would have done at Everton too. Difference is at Everton you are allowed to finish 8th, in fact you're seen as a midtable team. At Man Utd you need to play like a champion. If this continues it'll be interesting to see if they stick with Moyes. Hope not.


Are you just making this up as you go along?

Our expectation was at least 6th to get Europa. Year after year we was 'the best of the rest' and expected to finish 6th or 5th. Any lower and we was fuming.

Only thing you're right about is the midfield duo. I was sick of seeing Heitinga (CB) and Neville (RB) fill in the middle of the pitch.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

shamelessly taken from DA who took it from a bloke on RAWK but Suarez has scored as many goals since wednesday as Welbeck has scored for United in the past 2 seasons (this, and last years) :banderas


----------



## wabak

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

One man team. Nothing without Suarez. He'll be leaving in Jan. He's a racist. He bites people. He's not english.

:bron3


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

suarez has also had the same amount of shots on goal in his last game than welbeck has had all season, four, because they are really similar players who can be compared...


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> FA Cup Third Round Draw is today around the same time Arsenal vs Everton kicks off.
> 
> 
> 
> Fully expecting United to draw one of the top teams because LOLMoyes.


It'll be Villa or Liverpool like it usually is.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

bad time to play Fulham. Need a return to form from :benteke


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> suarez has also had the same amount of shots on goal in his last game than welbeck has had all season, four, because they are really similar players who can be compared...


:banderas Thats really more an indictment on Welbeck than anything else. Donny is a lazy, diving, useless cunt.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

dunno if this has been posted


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Sky book the Premierleague, brothers. They write the script.

Someone is gonna get fired for leaking that spoiler.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Villa playing to narrow, get Gabby and Weimann wider, run at the Fulham defence.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ashes11 said:


> bad time to play Fulham. Need a return to form from :benteke


:ti


----------



## Baxter

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Aston Villa away, right sound draw that is. Will probably make the trip down there if I can get the money.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

ARSENAL vs SPURS in the Cup :avb3


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

wow, what a surprise, a premier league team for the 9th time in a row in the FA cup......:side:


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Paul Merson's English is really bad.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> shamelessly taken from DA who took it from a bloke on RAWK but Suarez has scored as many goals since wednesday as Welbeck has scored for United in the past 2 seasons (this, and last years) :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Arsenal are GOAT'ing so hard right now. Seven points ahead baby.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

1-1 clam down gooners


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Nevermind then :StephenA


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



General Aladeen said:


> Arsenal are GOAT'ing so hard right now. Seven points ahead baby.


5 pts :hayden3


----------



## TheJack

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Giroud...so close...:bron3


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



General Aladeen said:


> Arsenal are GOAT'ing so hard right now. Seven points ahead baby.


----------



## Goku

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Great match


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Allez Allez Allez Ooooooooh!*










Tells you how far we have come on since Martinez has taken over that we're disappointed in a draw away at Arsenal.

















Hi Nige xxx


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Let's see what happens next season when Lukaku and Barca lad leave. 

#RiseandFallofEverton


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

neither were their most important loan player.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I can't help but feel the Flamini-Ramsey substitution may have cost us the win. I questioned it at the time and my fears were confirmed with the latter's pair of dreadful touches in attack mode.

In truth, Everton probably deserved three points today. But the fact that we got a point where City and Chelsea in their current form surely would have dropped this game against a Toffee side playing so well is why we're the league leaders and they aren't.

And it's nice that Ozil is flashing a goal-scoring flair here but his passes just did not have the right weight on them like we are used to seeing. Wednesday would be a good time to give him a rest since we don't even need a goal to win the group.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

uh before our current form we beat everton at home. and our current form is better now.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Everton aren't to be fucked with this season, and I wouldn't be surprised if we end up dropping points tomorrow


^^^

Cracking game of fitba. One of those games that both teams really deserved to win, but neither deserved to lose, so a draw in the end was pretty fair. I would've shit my lungs if Giroud's strike went in at the end there. Fuck me, I almost shit my lungs as it was. 

Five points clear at the top of the league isn't anything to be disappointed about, but I think the fact we were like six minutes away from being seven points clear rather than five makes this harder to take. 

Barca Lad is real good at the fitba. England should see if he has a grandmother from Scunthorpe.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> *Allez Allez Allez Ooooooooh!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tells you how far we have come on since Martinez has taken over that we're disappointed in a draw away at Arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Nige xxx












What a fucking goal!


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Tells you how far we have come on since Martinez has taken over that we're disappointed in a draw away at Arsenal.


Tells me how realistic an Everton fan is that is disappointed in a draw away at Arsenal.

Answer: Not very.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

forget chips, brickhouse has an entire doritos factory on his shoulder


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Brickhouse said:


> Tells me how realistic an Everton fan is that is disappointed in a draw away at Arsenal.
> 
> Answer: Not very.


We should have won 21-1 in all fairness, so I'm sure you can see where my disappointment is coming from.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Arsenal always getting smashed by dat Barca DNA. 

GOATOFEU THE FUCKING GOAT. 

Can't wait until we have the GOAT back.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

He's only there to scout Leon Osman, though. 

Moz would you be receptive to a straight Deuoueloeueuofoeuoeu for Osman swap next year? Wait don't even answer that why would you even?


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Deulofeu is gonna be something else. Amazing to think that Everton managed to get him, Lukaku and Barry all on loan. Wouldn't even be confident of getting 5th at this point with Everton looking this strong and Liverpool not stumbling against weaker teams. Predicted Everton would be around the race for the 4th spot but didn't think they'd be doing this well, especially in the big games. Very impressive.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



EGame said:


> Arsenal always getting smashed by dat Barca DNA.
> 
> GOATOFEU THE FUCKING GOAT.
> 
> Can't wait until we have the GOAT back.


We're looking set to be able to keep him for a second year assuming all goes to plan and the Barca board are happy with his development with us.

So, for now, piss off! Have you been able to see much of him so far? He's been amazing when called upon.



GOD of CUNT said:


> He's only there to scout Leon Osman, though.
> 
> Moz would you be receptive to a straight Deuoueloeueuofoeuoeu for Osman swap next year? Wait don't even answer that why would you even?


Seriously?






OSSIE EVERYDAY 

<shoots self>


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It should be noted that I never saw the Money Lender Cup game again Chelsea, but Everton played better against us today than any other team we've played this season, and that's including Dortmund in both games. No, I'm not saying Everton are better than Dortmund (THOUGH THEY MIGHT BE), but they sure as shit did more to win today than Dortmund did in either game.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> We're looking set to be able to keep him for a second year assuming all goes to plan and the Barca board are happy with his development with us.
> 
> So, for now, piss off! Have you been able to see much of him so far? He's been amazing when called upon.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSSIE EVERYDAY
> 
> <shoots self>


I've seen him play for Barca B, and he's pretty much been amazing. The highest attacking talent prospect to come out of La Masia in awhile.

I wouldn't be opposed to him staying another season on loan. He isn't going to get playing time over Messi/Sanchez/Pedro/Neymar. We're also being linked to another striker too, so it even diminishes his chances even more. 

The future starting attacking line-up of Barca will be: Messi/Neymar/Deulofeu, no doubt about it. The likes of Tello and Cuenca will have to get sold, they are talented, but not on Deulofeu's level.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Well done Everton, cracking goal from the barca lad.


Such brick.
Much house.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Deulofeu is gonna be something else. Amazing to think that Everton managed to get him, Lukaku and Barry all on loan. Wouldn't even be confident of getting 5th at this point with Everton looking this strong and Liverpool not stumbling against weaker teams. Predicted Everton would be around the race for the 4th spot but didn't think they'd be doing this well, especially in the big games. Very impressive.*


This kinda got me thinking though. While Barry is likely to stick around how are Everton gonna cope without Lukaku & Deulofeu next season? Both have been immense for them this year thus far. Lukaku especially since they don't really have another striker good enough to lead the line up ahead of him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

If they finish top 4 they could attract quality players. People will take notice of what Martinez is doing right now and will want to play for him.

We'll probably loan them Mata or something stupid next season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



EGame said:


> I've seen him play for Barca B, and he's pretty much been amazing. The highest attacking talent prospect to come out of La Masia in awhile.
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to him staying another season on loan. He isn't going to get playing time over Messi/Sanchez/Pedro/Neymar. We're also being linked to another striker too, so it even diminishes his chances even more.
> 
> The future starting attacking line-up of Barca will be: Messi/Neymar/Deulofeu, no doubt about it. The likes of Tello and Cuenca will have to get sold, they are talented, but not on Deulofeu's level.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x17xcas_gerard-deulofeu-vs-stoke-city_sport

He's been amazing. One thing I am hopeful of is that the Barca board see Everton and Martinez as a place to continue to send some youngsters to every season. Martinez does play 'the Barca way' so it would be good for some of the Barca up-and-comers to get some experience in a different culture and some valuable playing time in the EPL.



Claus Gang Solider said:


> This kinda got me thinking though. While Barry is likely to stick around how are Everton gonna cope without Lukaku & Deulofeu next season? Both have been immense for them this year thus far. Lukaku especially since they don't really have another striker good enough to lead the line up ahead of him.


As far as I'm aware (what I'm hearing anyway), Barca Lad is pretty much nailed on for a 2nd year. Regardless, Martinez has got his signings spot on so far (barring Kone), when Rom and Gerard do leave at the end of the season/end of next season I have complete confidence in him bringing in the right players.

Plus, if we can manage to sneak into the top 4 and get Champions League, we'll be a much more attractive team especially financially.

EDIT:

:lmao at Ross Barkley's interview after getting Man Of The Match. It's amazing how he can express himself in front of 60k in a stadium and a game being broadcasted on Sky yet come across as shy as he does during the interview.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Everton are gonna be fucked when they play Barca next season and BARCA LAD isn't allowed to play against his parent club :kobe10


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Guess you never really know but I can't see Everton finishing in the top 4. I mean who would they realistically finish above? Seems like City, Chelsea & Arsenal are more then certain right now with Us, Spurs & Man U hayden3) also in the race with Everton. 

However If BARCA LAD is sticking around for at least another year then good on them for sure. Still reckon a Striker to replace Lukaku would be a must.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I can't see Everton finishing top 4, either. They'll finish six hundred and twelve points above Man United, though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Guess you never really know but I can't see Everton finishing in the top 4. I mean who would they realistically finish above? Seems like City, Chelsea & Arsenal are more then certain right now with Us, Spurs & Man U hayden3) also in the race with Everton.
> 
> However If BARCA LAD is sticking around for at least another year then good on them for sure. Still reckon a Striker to replace Lukaku would be a must.


Everton are better than Spurs and this Man United side.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Everton are easily capable of finishing Top4 this season.

They went on some great runs in recent years, like 15 games unbeaten type of runs(Moz will probably have a better memory of them) and that was under LOLMoyes. This Everton team is a couple of levels above those Everton teams.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Everton are better than Spurs and this Man United side.


this man united side won the title last season comfortably, and no players have left, everton arent better than that. On current form they are playing better, but they arent a better side.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

As good as everton have been i can't see them finishing above city, chelsea, arsenal or liverpool.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> this man united side won the title last season comfortably, and no players have left, everton arent better than that. On current form they are playing better, but they arent a better side.


so what youre saying is, fellaini joining ruined the team


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fergie was at United for so long that he BECAME Manchester United. He is the reason these players won the title.

Fergchester United is dead. Long live these WOATS.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ReDREDD said:


> so what youre saying is, fellaini joining ruined the team


they may be other factors..... 











:moyes1


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> this man united side won the title last season comfortably, and no players have left, everton arent better than that. On current form they are playing better, but they arent a better side.


A year has gone by and Vidic and Rio aren't looking very good. Evra is playing poor again. The midfield is still dross. And van Persie is starting to have injury problems. Ferguson is not around to get that extra 10% out of the team anymore. Your whole coaching set up is changed so you train in a different way...

I'm sorry, but although United's form is bad atm, on form without Ferguson and the old set up, I don't think there's a massive jump in quality.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Think we have a better chance at finishing 4th ahead of Spurs and United as Joel said. Liverpool, I felt we were by far the better side in the derby and Distin getting a rush of blood to the head and deciding to give Moses THE BIG BOOT cost us in the 89th minute.

Chelsea and City have had their wobbles but they'll have enough to claim the top 3 spots along with Arsenal. 

At the end of the day, we've yet to be dicked by any side. Barring the 1st half against Spurs and the 2nd half vs City, we've been the better side (IMO) in every game and we improved 100000% when Roberto sold Felli and brought in McCarthy/Barry/Gerard/Lukaku.

We've lost Baines with a broken toe and we're doing even better. All the experts predicted we'd flop without him in the side. He created more chances than any player in Europe last season I believe and our stand-in left back has came in and performed better than he has over the past month or 2.

We've yet to be beaten at home in 2013 with only Fulham, Sunderland and Southampton left to play at Goodison this year. That's league winning form. I believe we'd be even higher up the league this season if Martinez had brought in players like Lukaku/McCarthy and Barry earlier than deadline day, when our players were adapting to the style and we drawn the opening 3 games with 2 of them being 0-0. Once they joined we clicked and truly got going.

Having that ginger dickhead out of the team has got the lads and myself more confident than ever, whether that confidence is just false hope remains to be seen but nearing the half way point of the season, we're where we deserve to be which is challenging for the top 4 positions and we're going to give it a bloody good go regardless.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I agree Joel it's more than just form. Rio had his best season in years last year, evra was good, carrick was godly and rvp was a match winner none of those things have carried on this season due to one reason or another.

Rooney and Adnan are the only pluses this year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Everton are better than Spurs and this Man United side.


:heyman

Man U on form is still better than Everton tbh although not by much as they were in previous years. Right now they are better than Spurs though i give you that much. 



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Fergie was at United for so long that he BECAME Manchester United. He is the reason these players won the title.
> 
> Fergchester United is dead. Long live these WOATS.


Yeah Fergie was so key to Man U winning the league. Honestly the United squad itself hasn't been title worthy in years but Fergie just kept doing it the talented bastard.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25294790



> Deulofeu, 19, joined on a season-long loan from Barcelona in July and scored a late equaliser in his side's 1-1 draw at Arsenal at the Emirates Stadium.
> "We have an agreement to extend the loan for an extra year if Barcelona don't need Deulofeu," said Martinez.


Pls win the league by a bajillion points, Barca.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Even if they don't win the league do they really need him? Would seem like a stupid move for everyone to not send him back on loan.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> A year has gone by and Vidic and Rio aren't looking very good. Evra is playing poor again. The midfield is still dross. And van Persie is starting to have injury problems. Ferguson is not around to get that extra 10% out of the team anymore. Your whole coaching set up is changed so you train in a different way...
> 
> I'm sorry, but although United's form is bad atm, on form without Ferguson and the old set up, I don't think there's a massive jump in quality.


Ferdinand yes, but I wouldnt say Vidic isnt looking good, still a big presence. Evra form has been the same as the past few years anyway, if anything he has improved as an attacking threat. While most of the midfield is dross, Carrick is still vital to the team. I wouldnt say RVP is having problems, he's played in 11 out of 15 games.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I wish Evra would get replaced by a decent LB, so it proves to Deschamps that he shouldn't be first choice at LB for France anymore.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Not a good result for Villa today, but after ending Fulham's run of defeats hopefully we can end Man Utd's Villa Park unbeaten run next week. :carrick


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Rooney and Adnan are the only pluses this year.


de gea??

and I wouldnt swap rafael for any other right back in the league, unfortunately for some reason moyes doesnt seem to see it that way


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Debuchy has been pretty BOSS recently tbf.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

A number have been better than rafael but that's probably down to moyes not picking him enough or injuries.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Look what happened last season, rafael played every game and he was our best defender. To be honest I would like to see Fabio given that chance at left back as well, cant understand why Moyes isnt even putting him on the bench ahead of Buttner, Fabio was playing in the champions league final a few years back.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fabio is probably off it's clear davey doesn't rate him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> this man united side won the title last season comfortably, and no players have left, everton arent better than that. On current form they are playing better, but they arent a better side.


Yeah but i really don't rate this United side at all. Fergie squeezed every last drop out of them to play as well as they did last season, Moyes is a rubbish manager in comparison.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

what if they got moyes because they knew united was in danger of relegation, and therefore moyes is the perfect man for the job


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*C&P but w/e bcus it's relevant:

I actually said Everton could be serious contenders for 4th at the start of this season. If that makes me sound like a smug prick then well that was the intention. I had Liverpool pegged for 4th during the last few months of last season too. Honestly, if you gave me £10 and told me I had to put it on a team other than Arsenal/City/Chelsea to finish top 4 this season I'd put it on one of the Merseyside clubs before Utd. I'd have more hope if we were playing well and just not getting results like had been the case at certain points this season. Now we're just not even playing well at all and the competition for 4th is VERY strong this season. Even Spurs and Southampton look better positioned to get a European spot than us right now. I think I'd go for Everton right now for 4th and Arsenal for 1st. I'll still put Arsenal for 1st even if they bomb vs City and Chelsea this month because they're not shitting the bed vs the Cardiff's and Stoke's of the league and City and Chelsea ..... well are. Really all Arsenal need to do is keep on beating the teams they should and not lose too many games at home to the top 6-8 sides and the title is theirs based on how this season has gone so far. Which is kinda remarkable. This really is a season where you can win the league without every really peaking that high or going on an amazing run. Probably be a low points winning total too unless Arsenal refuse to slip up. Too much wrong with Utd, City keep messing up away from home and Chelsea I'm still not convinced are really that great of a team, let alone serious title contenders. Pretty sure nobody would be saying they were without Jose. Well they weren't last season and they haven't improved that much personel wise. Not even sure if finishing 5th or 6th rather than 4th would be that much worse for Utd. As stupid as that sounds. Might be the catalyst for recognising how wrong appointing Moyes was and force getting someone new in along with a few world class players in midfield. If we just grab 4th then is much really likely to change? I doubt as much would than if we finished 5th with a point less.

If Martinez is correct saying there's an option for a second year then they'll get a second year out of him as long as they keep giving him playing time like they are. Kid has so much potential it's untrue. Martinez's use of him has been pretty great so far too. I think Everton will be fine without the loanees. Don't see City using Barry so I imagine he'll stay and it seems Deulofeu will too. He isn't pivotal to their team though like Lukaku and Barry are. Lukaku isn't replaceable in that team right now but they can attract a good striker, especially if they keep this form up and finish top 5. 

Thoughts on team of the season so far btw? Was thinking about this earlier when I was watching Everton and talking about how consistently immense Jagielka is at CB. Came to the conclusion of
Arsenal Polish Keeper
Coleman Jagielka Mertesacker Shaw
Ozil Yaya Ramsey
Suarez Sturridge Aguero​
Honorable mentions to Mignolet, any Everton/Arsenal/Southampton defender and Giroud.*


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

My team would probably be the exact same as yours, Seabs, except with Stevie in for Yaya. :stevie

Edit: And maybe Terry in at CB, not sure who I would take out though.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

mine has terry, oscar, azpi, hazard, schurrle and willian

but otherwise, same team


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'll go with:

*Mignolet
Coleman Mertesacker Lovren Shaw
Yaya Ramsey
Oscar Suarez Ozil
Aguero*​


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Disagree pretty strongly with Terry. Chelsea have been all over the place a lot defensively and while he's not been the main culprit he hasn't been on the same level as Arsenal, Southampton and Everton's CBs. 

I can live with obvious bias picks like Oscar, Gerrard and Phil Neville as Head Lackey on the bench as long as Jagielka keeps getting love at CB.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

yes but terry is pretty high on Fantasy

that makes him objectively better


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Not sure why some are confident that Arsenal will finish in the top 3 (we might not even finish 4th). Players looked tired today and it really showed. It doesn't help that we have to travel to Italy this week and then face City at the Etihad. After City, we have Chelsea, WHU and Newcastle which are all tough games. Can see us losing two of these matches and drawing one (which is enough to take us out of the top 4, I think). The FA cup match with Spurs doesn't help either. I would have preferred to face an easier team so that we could afford to rest players. If we get through 2013 still on top then I'll be more confident.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> suarez has also had the same amount of shots on goal in his last game than welbeck has had all season, four, because they are really similar players who can be compared...


Yeah, Suarez is good at this fitba. Donny Wolbock not so much. Hard to compare. :sparker


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

You'd think Rafael was Cafu the way Man United fans talk about him.


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Krul

Coleman Mertesacker Kos Shaw

Schneiderlin

Ramsey McCarthy

Ozil

Sturridge Suarez*​
*Diamonds are forever and all that. Hardly a popular formation in this day and age but one that puts the emphasis on full backs needing to attack, while also allowing two strikers on the pitch without abandoning the battle in the center of the park.*

*Keeper pool:*

To me Krul has been the stand out keeper in what has been a mediocre season for keepers so far. Chezzers has been more consistent than usual but is still prone to errors from high balls while his reflexes aren't as good as other keepers in the league. He has also had far more protection than Krul who has been phenomenal in Newcastle's recent successful run and is one of the main reasons why the Toon are so high in the league. Mignolet is a good shout, but his handling has often been looser than an elderly person's bowels. De Gea hasn't been bad at all either, but he has been playing in a side that doesn't concede too many chances, yet he seems to concede quite a few soft goals from set pieces, which I suppose is also largely down to his team mates but it's also his job to organise them and to command his area. I would have saved this spot for Ruddy, but quite often "Ruddy hasn't saved it" this season when he should have. His form has been inconsistent since returning from a bad injury, with a few blinders mixed in with dog's eggs rank performances. Boruc is overrated due to the fact that he plays in a team that offers loads of protection through ball retention, but despite this he still makes a lot of daft errors, as has always been the case. Begovic has let in a few soft long range shots this season and questions have to be asked of his positioning at times. Cech has been gash, to be quite kind.

*Full back pool:*

I haven't been overly impressed with many full backs in a defensive sense, but I suppose that's just the way the game is now with "failed wingers". Going forward, Coleman and Shaw have both been relentless when working their flanks and have looked confident/positive in the final third, which is perfect for a diamond formation. Oviedo has been outstanding recently and has even managed to make Everton relax in regards to Baines' absence, but he hasn't really played enough games to justify a place. Debuchy has been very good recently although he didn't start the season too well, much like many of the Newcastle players. Glen Johnson has had some outstanding games, one in particular being against Man United, but has also continued to be quite error prone at times.

*Central defensive partnership:*

For central defenders I have opted to choose the best partnership in the league because this is really an area that relies more on an understanding and high level of communication between two players rather than throwing two star individuals together. Not to mention that central defenders' roles vary greatly from team to team and that you rarely find two central defenders playing the same style in the same team. It's really difficult to argue that the Arsenal lads haven't been the best pair this season, Mertesacker in particular has excelled with his positioning and reading of the game. Koscielny is still error prone but perfectly compliments the German with his ability to sweep behind for balls over the top with onrushing pacey strikers looming.

*Holding midfielder pool:*

I'd have Schneiderlin sitting in front of the back four with his simple but effective passing game which only enhances his colossal ability to win the majority of midfield battles he's in. Flamini is a good shout for this position but he it's also fair to say that he hasn't had to carry anyone either, whereas Morgan plays in a weaker side and has often been partnered with the bumbling Wanyama (although he did improve a bit before his injury).

*Central midfield pool:*

In central midfield Ramsey has been a revelation and this pick doesn't really require an explanation, but fuck it I'll give one. He has developed into a good all round player, becoming stronger physically and sharper technically. His scoring record ain't too shabby either. Next too him I'd have pass master McCarthy who I've rated highly for a long time due to his vision and ability to hit a field mouse between the eyes from sixty yards. His defensive game has also improved dramatically under Martinez, with the Irishman starting to become the complete midfield player. Yaya is a good shout but he is often a liability defensively due to his laziness, although his ability to break from box to box in an attacking sense is unquestionable. Fellaini has done well too...okay even I couldn't keep a straight face typing that! Gerrard has been decent but lacks the mobility that he used to have in his prime, while he's also still quite prone to try for the Hollywood pass when the simple option is far better. Mulumbu is another who has done well this season but he doesn't quite have the technical quality of the other candidates (apart from joke option Fella).

*ACM pool:*

Ozil in the hole you say? MickMcCarthy.JPEG. Doesn't need an explanation. If you need one then you need to fuck off. Nasri deserves an honourable mention for stepping his game up from being the pussified sack of shit that he was last season. With Silva out of the side he has also found it far easier to express himself at times, taking more responsibility to create chances and score them himself. Oscar is also a very close contender and probably would have been in the team if Wenger hadn't managed to make such a transfer coup last summer. Lallana is worth a quick shout too, but pales in comparison to the superior options available. Probably overlooking someone else here too, but the shine from Ozil's halo is quite distracting so there you go.

*Striker pool Liverpool:*

I feel really, really harsh with my striker options because there have been so many outstanding performers this season, but Suarez and Sturridge get the nod for showing individual brilliance without each other, as well as a freakishly good chemistry together which is quite rare in modern football with many teams opting to play just one center forward/striker/false nine/whatever. Goals, assists, work rate, quality link up play, you name it, it's there. Aguero is easily the best "stand by" and has done absolutely nothing wrong, but I just like the idea of picking a quality partnership over two players (Suarez and Aguero, no way would I have dropped Suarez for any cunt) who can both be brilliant individuals, but I'm not completely sure whether they would work as a partnership, whereas I have concrete proof that the SAS do. Rooney deserves a mention, although he has been poor in a few games. RVP's season has been blighted by fitness issues and David Moyes, while Lukaku has brought the goals this season but not the all round play, so he's not really deserving of a place.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Swap Kos for Jagielka, McCarthy for Yaya and Sturridge for Aguero and that would be my team.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



God™ said:


> You'd think Rafael was Cafu the way Man United fans talk about him.


tbf he's pretty fucking awesome, he's the best RB in the league he showed last season. 

DITHERING DAVE better keep playing him, if he reverts to Smalling again I honestly will cry.

also how about dat pass from Berbagoat to Kaciniklic? class.

Everton are impressive so far, don't know if they'll be able to keep it up all season though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rafael was poor against Newcastle, which almost certainly means he will be dropped. Brazilians in our team have to be 8/10 every game or they get the chop.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Gerrard could be out for six weeks according to the daily mail.



Lucas/Allen midfield. Mhmmmhmm.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Gawd hates Liverpool FC. Of that I am sure.

This will be the cruelest BOOM BUST CYCLE to date.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Back to back wins, only in the relegation zone by goal difference, 4 points behind Stoke in 12th and most importantly only 9 points behind United :banderas


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Gerrard in the holding role is close to useless against the better sides. Against the lesser sides I'd think liverpool would manage


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Lucas, Allen and Hendo in the middle. Could be worse :draper2

Alterntively Ibe on the left, Coutinho in the middle. Or keep Coutinho on the left and bring in Alberto to play in the middle. But under no circumstances should this make Rodgers want to play Moses. fuck Moses.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

it's hilarious the difference in opinion between Joel and the Pool fans on Moses :kanye


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Michael Carrick's Christmas Cracker said:


> it's hilarious the difference in opinion between Joel and the Pool fans on Moses :kanye


Fairly sure he's always trying to get a rise when he says Moses isn't complete shit. Can't pass, can't shoot, can't dribble, can't defend. Can basically run, thats all he's good for.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I imagine it'll just be Lucas back in for Stevie. Henderson will probably play central w/Coutinho wide in the away games at Spurs, Chelsea and City, while Coutinho plays central against Cardiff.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *
> Thoughts on team of the season so far btw? Was thinking about this earlier when I was watching Everton and talking about how consistently immense Jagielka is at CB. Came to the conclusion of
> Arsenal Polish Keeper
> Coleman Jagielka Mertesacker Shaw
> Ozil Yaya Ramsey
> Suarez Sturridge Aguero​
> Honorable mentions to Mignolet, any Everton/Arsenal/Southampton defender and Giroud.*





ALAN PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE said:


> *Krul
> 
> Coleman Mertesacker Kos Shaw
> 
> Schneiderlin
> 
> Ramsey McCarthy
> 
> Ozil
> 
> Sturridge Suarez*​


No Unlimited Potential in both teams? Unacceptable :terry1 :jose


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Mignolet
Coleman Mertesacker Lovren Shaw
Ramsey Schneiderlin Ozil
Aguero Sturridge Suarez​
I understand why others have gone for Krul or Schzhjcfjkhsfklvkslodkcfklmadxjkdlney, but Mignolet has made so many crucial saves this season. I'm not entirely sure what his save stats are, and I'm not going to be arsed to look, but they've been vital. Our defence is brittle as fuck - especially when Sakho doesn't play - as the number of worldies he's had to make is ridiculous.

Jagielka's very unlucky to miss out, but Lovren has been a rock for Southampton, so I have him the nod. I understand what Andre has said about chemistry, but I'm choosing a team featuring a shitload of strikers, so I'll ignore chemistry and do it in classic fantasy team fashion. Koscielny is unlucky too, but the big German has been Arsenal's best.

Full backs are a little more straight forward. Coleman has been consistently good this season and offers a great attacking threat. It's hard to actually think of viable opposition for him other than Clyne or Sagna. Johnson has been injured for a large chunk of the season and inconsistent at other times, Kyle Walker is really, really fast but really, really, really stupid and would probably prefer if there was no actual fitba in fitba, Zabaleta hasn't been as good this season, and Rafael is apparently the second coming of Jesus, but he's played shit all. Clyne has been good, but he seems to get into some strange positions. Sagna has hit some form again, but he hasn't brought what Coleman has. Shaw is pretty easy again. There aren't really that many other good left backs in the league that come to mind other than Baines.

I wanted at least one good DM, and Schneiderlin is great. He's defensively very good, and this season he's been linking attack to defence even more (not that he was bad at it before) with Wanyama now occupying the deepest role for Southampton. He has to be good with the ball too, because Wanyama is awful. Ramsey is self explanatory. Ridiculous season on his behalf. Ozil's output hasn't been the same as Ramsey, and I was tempted to choose someone a bit more defensive, but I've got three strikers next, so fuck team balance.

The best three strikers in the league get the three front spots. Negredo is unlucky too though. I'm surprised others haven't mentioned him, because he's been quite complete in his play. He's certainly more than just a goalscorer.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Liverpool captain Steven Gerrard has been named a founding partner of Alder Hey Children's Charity after the 33-year-old recently made a donation of £500,000 to the organisation.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/150795-gerrard-named-alder-hey-ambassador


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That's as good a display as I've seen by any team against us this season (Everton). They really took it to us. Sucks that we were so close to a win but... A draw is better than a loss, eh?

It's getting nervy really. Wenger should have started Rosicky over Wilshere. Rosicky should always start big games unless he's tired or unfit. He drives us forward and that's something nobody does at Arsenal. Santi Cazorla has been awful this season. He was so bad yesterday in the first half. It's really about time Podolski returns. He gives us width and that finishing, which MIGHTY Giroud cannot provide.

Really looking forward to the Etihad in the weekend. It's City's incredible home form against us and it's that game where we look to find a lot of answers.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Guardian linking us with Sneijder again, no thanks, really not whats needed, and will be 30 next year


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

lazy journalism. 

LARS BENDER plz. Him alongside Carrick bama4

when Carrick is back fit that is. until then, UNLEASH THE ANDERSON PLZ.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Mauled by the tigers :suarez2


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

it is difficult deciding what is the most cringeworthy


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> it is difficult deciding what is the most cringeworthy


I raise you.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Anyone know if Jovetic is still alive?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> Lucas, Allen and Hendo in the middle. Could be worse :draper2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Principino said:


> Anyone know if Jovetic is still alive?


yes, he's just coming back to fitness now. might feature vs bayern.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

'Evertonians show their appreciation for the negative, snide trab wearing Manchester United manager.'


----------



## Daiko

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> I raise you.


I'll see your video and raise you this.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'm not listening to any of those videos because lollllllllll why would I want to torture myself like that you know what I'm sayin' but a couple months ago I met a guy from London that was an Arsenal fan and that night he got really wasted and took a bunch of ecstasy and started singing something like "___ to the left of me, ___ to the right, here I am, stuck in the middle Giroud" and even as an Arsenal fan it was possibly the gayest shit I've ever heard and I felt like a **** just by being within earshot of it and I literally could not speak to a female for the remainder of the night.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I'm not listening to any of those videos because lollllllllll why would I want to torture myself like that you know what I'm sayin' but a couple months ago I met a guy from London that was an Arsenal fan and that night he got really wasted and took a bunch of ecstasy and started singing something like "___ to the left of me, ___ to the right, here I am, stuck in the middle Giroud" and even as an Arsenal fan it was possibly the gayest shit I've ever heard and I felt like a **** just by being within earshot of it and I literally could not speak to a female for the remainder of the night.


Must have been Alex.




Cheers for the rep mozza, bloody autoplay aswell. :moyes1


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

[youtube]CdA8IhE6Q[/youtube]

This guy, awesome.

Ughh won't embed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--CdA8IhE6Q


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Cheers for the rep mozza, bloody autoplay aswell. :moyes1


*6 YEAR CONTRACT, BITCHES!​*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fucking Donahue or whatever repped me with some retarded autoplay shit as well. I'll force feed him his own cock one day.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I've got 2 autoplay things on my rep page now :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I wanted to rep this to mozza, but it says I need to spread, much like his mother.



Spoiler:  Couldn't score in a brothel


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

telling stats on MNF, United forward passing accuracy last season, 85%, this season only 65%. And only 4 attempts in the 69 minutes that we've been behind in the 3 last losses

far too defensive


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










It's like something out of Children of the Corn. HANK SCORPIO YOU BASTARD.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

No problem


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Woy went from a shocking liverpool stint to eventually managing england, maybe moyesy can do the same :moyes2


God dammit hank.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

anyone seen anything of him?



> Seleção Brasileira ‏@BrazilStats 14m
> Brasileirão's best player in 2013 Everton Ribeiro has openly admitted that his will is to join Manchester United, who are interested.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Everton United :moyes1


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Ribeiro?


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Roy Keane believes Alex Ferguson is still trying to exert "control and power" at Manchester United despite retiring as manager in the summer.
> 
> The Irishman, who was Ferguson's midfield driving force in a glorious spell for the club between 1993 and 2005, says the Scot has a "massive ego" and rated his former boss at Nottingham Forest, Brian Clough, as the best manager he had worked with.





> Asked by presenter Gabriel Clarke what Ferguson’s biggest strength was, Keane replies: “He’s ruthless.” Asked for a weakness, he responds: “Loyalty.”





> The Irishman even took issue with Ferguson praising him in his recently released autobiography for "covering every blade of grass" in the 1999 Champions League semi-final second leg against Juventus.
> 
> Keane added: "Stuff like that almost insults me. I get offended when people give quotes like that about me. It's like praising the postman for delivering letters."














> Keane laughed off the furore surrounding the infamous MUTV interview and said he felt the row between Ferguson and then club director John Magnier over the stud rights to racehorse Rock of Gibraltar had to have had a "negative effect" on the club.
> 
> "If people didn't think (the Rock of Gibraltar row) had a negative effect on the club then they are in cuckoo land."
> 
> http://www.independent.ie/sport/roy...ex-ferguson-is-now-non-existent-29822001.html


I told Jupes this last bit happened and he said NOPE. How's the weather in cuckoo land bro? :kobe10


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Let it go keane and the ego comment i wonder if he sees the irony.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Found this funny tbh.

"Arsenal fans lately
Friend Wassup Bro ??
Arsenal Fan : top of the table bitches , United is ___ pts
below us .
GF: i'm breaking up with you
AF: top of the table bitches , United is __ pts below us
Doc: sorry you can't become a father , you are impotent
AF: top of the table bitches , United is __ pts below us
teacher: sorry son , you shall not pass
AF: top of the table bitches , United is __ pts below us
parents: you are adopted son
AF: top of the table bitches , United is __ pts below us"


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*are not is.

clearly an Arsenal fan.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

something you'd expect from csg tbf


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> something you'd expect from *csg* tbf


oh the irony :suarez1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

why does roy keane hate fergie so much

throw a boot at him too?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

^ Because of the ultimate disposal treatment he got from Fergie in his last season. The rivalry was already brewing with Keane--the original leader of MEN--and Fergie before the Invincibles seasos and it's said that Keane even started taking over as the unofficial manager during the training/half time team talks. Didn't go well with :fergie One things the other is a power-obsessed, no good human being (Fergie), whilst Fergie thinks Keane is a psychopath who terrorized the locker room.


----------



## Vader

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

According to Fergie's book, Keane couldn't accept the fact that his standards were dropping and his United career was coming to an end. He had a few diva strops, one was going ballistic at Fergie so he got fucked off to Celtic at the first opportunity. I'm guessing he hasn't grown up yet.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Dirty Christmas Slag said:


> According to Fergie's book, Keane couldn't accept the fact that his standards were dropping and his United career was coming to an end. He had a few diva strops, one was going ballistic at Fergie so he got fucked off to Celtic at the first opportunity. I'm guessing he hasn't grown up yet.


This sounds about right, great player and we could do with his type this season but he's bitter till the end.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

roy keane basically calling ferguson a shit manager could be one of the biggest ironies in history.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Tbf to Roy, he called him a shit coach, not manager. Ferguson didn't do much on the training grounds, so could be true.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

still a horrendous amount of irony

how many budding superstars has roy keane coached to stardom? he really should just pipe down


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

roy keane seems a tad aggressive

just a bit


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fergie a shit manager?

:fergie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

moyes is pretty good too

honestly its not his fault that other teams arent bayer leverkusen

if the premier league was just bayer vs united matches, united would have already won the title

its racism imo


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Jolly obby said:


>


:lmao Piers thought he was being funny, then he gets BERRIED by dat wit


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

piers morgan vs brett lee should be nothing but amusing at the mcg.


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Eto'o going to MLS makes me HAPPY

hopefully he comes to the whitecaps


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

and it now just occurs to me that MLS is soccer's equivalent to TNA


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

and the A Leauge is BOB'S BACKYARD EXTREME FEDERATION


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

no, the mls is well run and moderately successful.


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It's growing in the right direction, too.

Whereas TNA are doing shows in high school gyms.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Better TNA comparison would be QPR. Just QPR.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Better TNA comparison would be QPR. Just QPR.


Portsmouth m8

Had their moment in 09 (well, early '10 for TNA) and crashing ever since.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Jolly obby said:


> and the A Leauge is BOB'S BACKYARD EXTREME FEDERATION


Don't talk about the GOAT league like that, son.

:lebron8


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ReDREDD said:


> why does roy keane hate fergie so much


He sold him Liam Miller, Phil Bardsley & Kieran Richardson.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Eto'o should go to the MLS when it starts in March, imo.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

he should be the NEW YORK CITY marquee signing


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> oh the irony :suarez1


you can't let anything pass you by, can you rus :kobe6


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

we've supposedly signed bruno zuculini for 1.5 mil, what's meant to be an absolute bargain. arrives in june 2014.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

FM wonderkid


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

yeah that's the only thing i know about him. many places say he's an absolute workhorse and is a first team player at his age.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Desecrated said:


> Portsmouth m8
> 
> Had their moment in 09 (well, early '10 for TNA) and crashing ever since.


Arry is Dixie, then? 

Triffic.


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Destiny said:


> Don't talk about the GOAT league like that, son.
> 
> :lebron8


The GOAT player, too

:heskeymania



Desecrated said:


> Portsmouth m8
> 
> Had their moment in 09 (well, early '10 for TNA) and crashing ever since.


TNA was actually good prior to 2010 imo

Portsmouth, though :lol


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

can't handle all this top 4 stuff with Everton, too many bandwagoners hopping on. Gonna start supporting mid table team Man Utd i think.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Errrr Seabs, did they do this for your Sunday league team also?



> Mick Mills, England's captain at the 1982 World Cup, is accused of "turning a blind eye" to an initiation ceremony on young footballers that was known as "the Glove" and has left Stoke City in court facing a landmark case.
> Mills, awarded an MBE after a career that included 43 England caps, was manager of Stoke in the 1980s when teenage apprentices at the club were allegedly subjected to a punishment ritual also known as "the Finger," whereby a goalkeeper's glove was smeared with heat cream and used in a sexual assault.
> Stoke are now facing a civil case for damages after a former trainee, George Blackstock, started action against the club for a breach of duty, claiming he was left with post-traumatic stress because the first-team goalkeeper, Peter Fox, perpetrated the act upon him in the first-team dressing room at the now-demolished Victoria Ground.
> Other cases are "in the wings", the court was told, as more alleged victims from Stoke initiate their own claims, alleging separate incidents caused them post-traumatic stress and depression. Blackstock's case is that, in another incident, a group of first-team players held him down and placed a hot teapot against his bare backside.
> Blackstock, from Belfast, is also suing Fox and lawyers working on the case believe that it could open the way for a wave of other civil claims because of the practice of initiation ceremonies at other clubs. "If one is taking the lid off Pandora's Box, it is not likely to be an isolated event," Nicholas Fewtrell, the barrister representing Stoke, told a hearing at Preston County Court today. "This practice of punishments, pranks and initiations will have been common at clubs in all sports."
> Staffordshire Police carried out an investigation in 2008, with seven more former apprentices from Stoke claiming they were abused, but the Crown Prosecution Service ruled there was insufficient evidence.
> Mills, now 64, is named in the proceedings as having allegedly known about the treatment of Stoke's trainees and not taking any action. Tony Lacey, 69, a former Stoke player who was working at the club as their youth development officer, is also accused of being aware about what allegedly happened. "The manager knew what was going on and the development officer knew, and they turned a blind eye," Blackstock says in a psychiatric report.
> Fox, who made 477 appearances for Stoke during 15 years at the club and was twice their player-of-the-year, denies the allegations. Mills and Lacey also refute Blackstock's claims, the court was told. "These allegations against Mr Mills, a former England captain, are extremely serious in his professional career," Fewtrell said. "To be accused of something like this, though it is not a criminal offence, is very serious for him, 25 years after the event."
> Blackstock claims the mental issues he suffered affected him so badly it directly led to him being released by the club, then in the old Second Division. He claims he was dragged along a corridor to the dressing room, then made to lie down while his shorts were pulled down. He alleges three other first-team players were present and that all the other apprentices and first-team players knew what had happened. He also claims he heard someone shout: "Foxy, give him the glove."
> Another apprentice, Ian Gibbons, was named in court as saying he had "received the glove about a month after George received it." A statement from Gibbons says: "I remember George had brought tea for some of the players and some complained it was not warm enough. The players held him down and the hot teapot was placed on his backside. Peter Fox went over to George and inserted his glove into his backside. I remember George being hysterical and crying. It was awful to witness."
> Blackstock says he did not report either incident because he felt it would jeopardise his chances of getting a professional contract. He now works as a driver and a store-man for a double-glazing company and is suing for "distress, pain, humiliation, injury, loss and damage".
> In his written defence, the 56-year-old Fox says: "It is an allegation without any substance whatsoever, made at least 25 years after the alleged events are supposed to have taken place." Fox, who also played for Sheffield Wednesday and Exeter City, describes the claims as a "devastating shock" and denies assaulting "any apprentice . . at Stoke City or anywhere else".
> The hearing is determining whether the case can proceed, due to the length of time that has passed since the alleged incidents took place


http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/news-and-comment/former-england-captain-mick-mills-turned-a-blind-eye-to-initiation-ceremony-abuse-at-stoke-city-which-included-sexual-assault-dubbed-the-glove-8995903.html


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

"Fackin' AJ Styles, triffic guy, top top wrestler, bweaf of fwesh air, a worker who can weally pull tha stwings" :arry


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Jolly obby said:


>


FUCKING HELL what a burn.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Morgan is such a fucking twat. He should be put down.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

How he has his own show and what not in america is fucking beyond me, i know it's america but he is the most unbearable, snide cunt around and should be blasted in the nuts with a bat.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

i don't get the joke.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Redd Foxx said:


> i don't get the joke.


Brickhouse?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'll never forget when he got took apart on Have I Got News For You. Such great memories.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Anderson not starting is a joke. Only player who seemed to give a fuck in the last 20 mins of the Newcastle game.


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Morgan is such a fucking twat. He should be put down.


with a cheese grater


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Get a CM or two in jan and play jones at cb regularly, Stating the obvious i know. 

De Gea

Rafael
Jones
Evans/Smalling/New CB
New LB

New CM
Carrick/New CM

Januzaj
Rooney/Kagawa
New Winger

RVP/Rooney 

Woodward.jpg


That's what i wanna see by this time next year if rooney/rvp/kagawa haven't fucked off that is.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

KEANE AND VIEIRA PROGRAMME IS ALREADY GOAT

ITV4

STICK IT ON


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> KEANE AND VIEIRA PROGRAMME IS ALREADY GOAT
> 
> ITV4
> 
> STICK IT ON


I second this. Keane just revealed who the greatest manager he played under was. :arry


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Gordon Strachan at Celtic :kobe10


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> KEANE AND VIEIRA PROGRAMME IS ALREADY GOAT
> 
> ITV4
> 
> STICK IT ON


Probably should be called the "Keane shoot on Fergie Show (w/ little bits of Vieira)"


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Standing up for Irwin like a boss.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

whoever repped me that autoplay video of the "Stuck with Moyes" chant, at first I hated you but now I've grown to love it, funny shit

:robben2


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Keane is Box Office, brothers.

The GOAT

Edit: Don't forget the DROGBA doc too


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Keane is Box Office, brothers.
> 
> The CUNT who occasionally talks sense when not obsessing over fergie


:fergie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

My bad feelings towards Keane have really died down since reading Fergie's book, where it's pretty obvious their bitterness and resentment towards each other is absolutely mutual. Neither can ever praise the other without some shots fired. He actually spoke really well about the club, and now that Ferguson's gone he won't be as contrary when it comes to analysing our games. Sad that his relationship with Ferguson broke down like it did, and it's still quite blatantly hurting him, to the point where he can't see past it. Thought he came across well enough in the documentary, some great witty comments about Vieira and Arsenal which had me laughing, and love him sticking Irwin ahead of that c**t Cole. Rightfully so too.

To say this team could do with a character like Keane right now is an understatement, as a player that is, I wouldn't touch him as a manager.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yeah Keane is the one player in the last 20 years this team could do with the most.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I actually think Keane has some sort of mental disorder or something. I usually don't like playing amateur shrink or whatever, but the guy says some really strange an off putting things. I remember once he said something along the lines of not being able to look his kids in the eye because he had a bad game. I get being driven and prideful, but to me that just a really strange thing to say that reeks of paranoia. I also remember him saying that Brian Clough once punched him in the face for playing poorly (which is disgraceful behaviour) and that Keane actually thought that he deserved it. There's being a hard man and then there's being a lunatic. I think Keane crosses the line into being a loony.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

No transfer thread so I'll post this here.

Liverpool have put a £100m fee on Suarez 










And we're going back in for Diego Costa :mark::mark::mark:

Source: http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-fc-rumour-mill-rodgers-6389784


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Hank Scorpio said:


> No transfer thread so I'll post this here.
> 
> Liverpool have put a £100m fee on Suarez


your move Madrid :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Hank Scorpio said:


> No transfer thread so I'll post this here.
> 
> Liverpool have put a £100m fee on Suarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we're going back in for Diego Costa :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Source: http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-fc-rumour-mill-rodgers-6389784


Yeah, there's no way he leaves Atletico now, unless you sell Suarez and then are willing to pay more than half the fee you received for Diego Costa. You all missed your chance on him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Yeah, there's no way he leaves Atletico now, unless you sell Suarez and then are willing to pay more than half the fee you received for Diego Costa. You all missed your chance on him.


I have it on good authority that Diego Costa has publicly expressed his immense interest on playing on a cold wet Tuesday night in Stoke.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

The rumour mill on the Echo site is just where they put whatever crap is on the internet. It's bullshit.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

we should buy diego costa and loan him out :mark:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> The rumour mill on the Echo site is just where they put whatever crap is on the internet. It's bullshit.


Bkb "Crush Hank's hopes and dreams" Hulk

LET ME DREAM


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Barcelona defender Gerard Pique (26) is on Man City's centre-back shortlist. The English club could soon sound out the centre back. [rmc]

please.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

every centreback in the world is on our shortlist. along with every keeper and midfielder.

ique2


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

but Kiz imagine it, THE DREAM TEAM, POTATO PIQUE AND ELEPHANT MAN at the back. :mark:

IMAGINE IT

:side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

would be surprised if barca signed lescott


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Put Cleverley and Anderson in front of that and you've got yourself a dream team.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Just watched the Keane/Vieira thing, seems Keane is still quite bitter, picking as many players as possible who had fallen out with Ferguson in his best United XI, no Scholes, Neville or Giggs etc


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Did Vieira not put him right about scholes?

I saw the team he had and I wouldn't argue much apart from scholes and Neville not included.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Michael Carrick's Christmas Cracker said:


> whoever repped me that autoplay video of the "Stuck with Moyes" chant, at first I hated you but now I've grown to love it, funny shit
> 
> :robben2


:sandow 

Playing football the negative way :moyes1

EDIT:

Boss Barkley showing the England lads how to score :moyes2


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hart's save at 41 secs :wilkins


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Two days away, HYPE!!!!!!








vs.














Edit: No autoplay!


----------



## tommo010

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Keibler Elf said:


> Two days away, HYPE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






> BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 12m
> Hull City have confirmed the club have sent a letter to the FA, formally requesting a change of name to Hull Tigers


----------



## just1988

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Anybody here listen to the Football Ramble?

They only the latest show with a wrestling related football talk, well worth a listen for wrestling fans.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Keibler Elf said:


> Two days away, HYPE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.


took me 10 seconds to find the video on the page

im going to kill you and your family

Edit: Don't quote Autoplay!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Keibler Elf said:


> Two days away, HYPE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.


:lmao

GO GET 'EM, TIGER!

Edit: Don't quote Autoplay!


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

HUDDLESTONE HATTRICK.

Kiz, do you know who MANCHESTER HUNTER are playing?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I hate all of you. Practically shat myself opening this page.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Nothing to say, just have to get us one post closer to ending the madness.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

This page sounds like Satan himself is trying to physically manifest through the audio.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Redead and Mozza quoting the damn post didn't help things :no:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Joel can't you edit other people's posts? What a poverty mod.

People who use autoplaying videos are the dirt worst.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yeah, but if my ears had to listen to that shit, everyone elses should as well.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Yeah, but if my ears had to listen to that shit, everyone elses should as well.


That's not what happened when I played the samba music, Joel :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Loic Remy's Big Fat Xmas Sack Surprise said:


> That's not what happened when I played the samba music, Joel :jose


Ok. I have sorted these due to the interest of fairness :vince


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Moyes is at the Atletico Madrid vs Porto game, not sure who he is looking at, we've been linked with players from both sides, like Mangala, Fernando and Koke recently


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'd like to state on the record that I never quoted my autoplay. Dunno what kind of person you'd have to be to do that...

:curry2


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Stacy though :saul


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Suarez credited with the fourth against West Ham, giving him two for the game. Take that Kun. :suarez1



united_07 said:


> Moyes is at the Atletico Madrid vs Porto game, not sure who he is looking at, we've been linked with players from both sides, like Mangala, Fernando and Koke recently


He's looking for Falcao. WHERE HAS HE GONE? :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Get all three moyesy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Mangala won't be cheap.



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Suarez credited with the fourth against West Ham, giving him two for the game. Take that Kun. :suarez1


15 goals in 10 games vs 12 in 14 :suarez1


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Suarez credited with the fourth against West Ham, giving him two for the game. Take that Kun. :suarez1
> 
> 
> 
> He's looking for Falcao. WHERE HAS HE GONE? :moyes2


"I thought he plays for Porto?" :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fernando would go a long way in solving the defensive part of our midfield, i think anyway someone more familiar with porto can put me right and then we'd just need a creative/attacking one gundogan.jpg.

Mangala like rush said would cost a fair bit especially from porto but he'd be welcome, koke could be possible in the summer would atletico are flying but the prme and united would probably still intrest him plenty.


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










I'm sure they did this last year too where another kid was thinking "kill me now".


----------



## Humph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It looks like they are about to operate with those aprons on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

watch where that hand goes :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



haribo said:


> I'm sure they did this last year too where another kid was thinking "kill me now".


----------



## Vader

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Is that the same kid just with an oxygen mask?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

yes

Chelsey Harwood❤ ‏@chelsey_harwood 2h
Brendan Rodgers fucked my fake pussy and then slammed the D up my ass �� an it was BOSS �� satisfied?? Xoxo

brendan has a thing for the trannies :brodgers

https://twitter.com/chelsey_harwood

99.9% it's fake but one can hope.


----------



## Vader

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Slight triple post there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










Bendtner answering the hard questions.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-leaves-son-8-unable-speak-eat-just-week.html

this is the little kid in the liverpool picture. terribly sad.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Bendtner better start against City. Yes, that's how bad Mr. Ollie has been lately.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Poor little guy


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> yes
> 
> Chelsey Harwood❤ ‏@chelsey_harwood 2h
> Brendan Rodgers fucked my fake pussy and then slammed the D up my ass �� an it was BOSS �� satisfied?? Xoxo
> 
> brendan has a thing for the trannies :brodgers
> 
> https://twitter.com/chelsey_harwood
> 
> 99.9% it's fake but one can hope.





> Brendan Rodgers fucked my fake pussy and then slammed the D up my ass ? an it was BOSS ? satisfied?? Xoxo


Classy "lady".










In fairness to Brendan though....


----------



## Vader

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'd hit it.

















With a shovel.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

you'd slam that fake pussy don't lie


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Is that Lauren Moyes?


----------



## Vader

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'd be vaguely interested in seeing what a fake pussy looks like. However she's still fucking ugly regardless. I'd have to American Psycho fuck her/it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Wayne 'Dirty Christmas Slag' Rooney. :sparker


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I echo Vader's opinion and comments, maybe more than a shovel though.

I mean the dirty christmas slag.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Was unaware that Brendan is a connoisseur of the fake pussy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'd like to go on record and say I broke the news of Brendan Rodgers playing away from home and rodgering somebody else weeks and weeks and weeks ago on here. 

The shit fake tan, the weight loss and the new teeth. Plus his misses is built like a double decker bus.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Seems that Brendan took a break from shagging trannys and was in Germany yesterday to watch Draxler and Salah.

plsplsplsbrendan


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Y'all don't even know what kind of things I've done with women that look like that thing with the blond hair and apparently fake pussy and tats of paws on her almost certainly fake cans. Her eyebrows make her look feral. 

I have a strong urge to strangle a kitten now brb.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> yes
> 
> Chelsey Harwood❤ ‏@chelsey_harwood 2h
> Brendan Rodgers fucked my fake pussy and then slammed the D up my ass �� an it was BOSS �� satisfied?? Xoxo
> 
> brendan has a thing for the trannies :brodgers
> 
> https://twitter.com/chelsey_harwood
> 
> 99.9% it's fake but one can hope.


Looks like he won the pASSession. :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Smh at the disrespect towards the Brendanator in this thread.

As if he needs to have the sexual intercourse with transsexuals or whatever it is that's in that picture.

He could probably open his front door and talk each and every one of our mothers in off the street if they just so happened to be passing by.

The man is suave. The man has class.

Smdh.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rodgers is a snappy dresser too. Check this out:










:wilkins


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> He could probably open his front door and talk each and every one of our mothers in off the street if they just so happened to be passing by.
> Smdh.


Well he probably does live down the road from Raheem Sterling :draper2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



#dealwithit said:


> Rodgers is a snappy dresser too. Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wilkins


A shit James Bond villain.

Roberto is truly the handsome one.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

salah maybe

but draxler would cost billions

with an m


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rodgers is also a fantastic dancer:










Brendan did NOT go anywhere near that vile creature.


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Good stuff.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Luis Suarez on the pitch is like Brendan Rodgers in a ******'s nightclub in Liverpool. He's unstoppable.


----------



## Vader

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Biting anything that sticks out?


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ALAN PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE said:


>


Andre wins the interwebs :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Just saw Osvaldo's goal from last weekend. :wilkins BBC Iplayer baby :chiles

Brodgers rodgering trannies? :wilkins He probably printed out his own face and made her/him wear it as a mask.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

When Brendan gets that feeling, he gets transexual healing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

You can take the manager out of Chelsea, but you can't take Chelsey out of the manager

for those who haven't seen it


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










Sickening.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Telegraph Sport ‏@TelegraphSport 17m
> Manchester United striker Javier Hernández could move to Inter Milan in Jan as part of an exchange deal involving midfielder Fredy Guarín


erm.... no thanks


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

^ NO

NO

NO NO NO NO NO


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> erm.... no thanks


Can he play in the hole though mate?

Think Brendan would be interested.


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

if we get rid of chicha and keep welbeck


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> erm.... no thanks


I wouldn't be shocked. He's pretty much exactly what we need in terms of a player and would make a bit of sense for both teams, eligible for the CL too. He took a while to adapt to Serie A though, so it could be that he'd do the same in the PL. Hernandez is absolutely wasted here anyways. I'd rather go for Banega personally, he's a bit younger.

I absolutely love Hernandez, but I wouldn't be absolutely against this move.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> I wouldn't be shocked. He's pretty much exactly what we need in terms of a player and would make a bit of sense for both teams, eligible for the CL too. He took a while to adapt to Serie A though, so it could be that he'd do the same in the PL. Hernandez is absolutely wasted here anyways. I'd rather go for Banega personally, he's a bit younger.
> 
> I absolutely love Hernandez, but I wouldn't be absolutely against this move.


wouldnt see the point in using hernandez as part of the deal though, RVP has picked up injuries lately, and it leaves too much pressure on Rooney to get goals, and it doesnt seem like anyone in midfield is going to contribute.

Also from what I've read on Guarín, admittedly I havent seen much of him myself, he doesnt seem to be the most consistent player.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Jolly obby said:


> if we get rid of chicha and keep welbeck


Maybe you guys can't find a willing buyer for W3LB3CK until he reaches at least 4%?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Who would be stupid enough to buy a donkey like Wolbock? Probably Liverpool.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Can he play in the hole though mate?
> 
> Think Brendan would be interested.












Legit interesting if Brendan did actually fuck....that.



Synaesthesia said:


> Who would be stupid enough to buy a donkey like Wolbock? Probably Liverpool.


Too English. We foreign now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> wouldnt see the point in using hernandez as part of the deal though, RVP has picked up injuries lately, and it leaves too much pressure on Rooney to get goals, and it doesnt seem like anyone in midfield is going to contribute.
> 
> Also from what I've read on Guarín, admittedly I havent seen much of him myself, he doesnt seem to be the most consistent player.


Hernandez doesn't look right even when he's played this season and word is he wants out anyways, even tweeted an article from Sky Sports suggesting he'll push for a move soon. 

Guarin would contribute some goals, not a huge amount but he'd be a threat, and I think Kagawa will also start to chip in. RVP/Rooney/Welbeck/Kagawa is a decent stable of forwards and at least it strengthens us where we need it, in midfield. Then again I probably don't hate this idea because I'm about the only person in the world who rates Welbeck. :lol


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

You guys need someone to fill the donkey-shaped void left by Andy Carroll. £30m should do it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:brodgers is a million times funnier when it's the full picture. Can't help but burst out with laughter when it's posted.




> Chelsey Harwood❤ ‏@chelsey_harwood 11h
> Its true what they say BIG ego SMALL cock


#SHOTSFIRED


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Synaesthesia said:


> You guys need someone to fill the donkey-shaped void left by Andy Carroll. £30m should do it.


Skrtel has that position covered quite adequately.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> Hernandez doesn't look right even when he's played this season and word is he wants out anyways, even tweeted an article from Sky Sports suggesting he'll push for a move soon.
> 
> Guarin would contribute some goals, not a huge amount but he'd be a threat, and I think Kagawa will also start to chip in. RVP/Rooney/Welbeck/Kagawa is a decent stable of forwards and at least it strengthens us where we need it, in midfield. Then again I probably don't hate this idea because I'm about the only person in the world who rates Welbeck. :lol


He'll leave soon, but i'd rather it be the summer, as we'd have to bring in another striker if he did leave. Kagawa and Welbeck wont be contributing enough goals if rooney or rvp got injured.

Would rather keep hernandez till the summer, and go in for Herrera or Koke, both have release clauses, £30m and £20m respectively, even get rid of a few players (young, anderson bebe, macheda etc) and try and bring them both in.

Also I always read about how Hernandez has been a help between the spanish speaking players and english speaking players, so would probably be a loss in the dressing room as well


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

chicha is such a humble guy

really one of my favorite players today


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Any of you Man U guys think Moyes will do any serious business next month?


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Any of you Man U guys think Moyes will do any serious business next month?


he has to, especially after the summer and the current league position. If a central midfielder isnt brought in Moyes might as well wave goodbye to a top 4 finish, because Fellaini is going to help get there


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I figure he might sell his soul to the devil so that his team can finish ahead of Southampton and Spurs :side:


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I think Moyes will be fired after this season if he fails to finish in the top four. A finish lower than that with a team with such talent as Man United is unacceptable.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Spoiler: I'm very bored right now...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

koke doesn't have a 20 mil release clause it expired a while back it's in the mid 30s


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Wilshere will do anything he can to get Koke to Arsenal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Any of you Man U guys think Moyes will do any serious business next month?


If by serious business you mean Baines and Osman for £35 million, then yes.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'd be staggered if United finished in the top 4 this season. Staggered.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Wilshere will do anything he can to get Koke to Arsenal.


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Ali Dia said:


> I'd be staggered if United finished in the top 4 this season. Staggered.


Moyes to come first place in the SACK RACE


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I honestly think regardless of where United finish this season Moyes will not get sacked, he may next season but not this one.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Ali Dia said:


> I'd be staggered if United finished in the top 4 this season. Staggered.


We were in a similar position last season, but we still made it. Yes, sure, they don't have Wenger, and Liverpool and Everton are coming strong. But I cannot digest the fact that United will miss out of the top-4; just not yet.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I also don't think Man Utd will miss out on top four but every passing week that thought is gradually fading.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yeah, if they're still like this in early February, then it becomes a distinct possibility that they miss out.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

United are definitey missing out. City, Arsenal, and Chelsea will be there and i don't see them getting ahead of Liverpool, Everton and Spurs for that last place. But because the universe hates me Liverpool will finish 4th but United will win the CL :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> United are definitey missing out. City, Arsenal, and Chelsea will be there and i don't see them getting ahead of Liverpool, Everton and Spurs for that last place. *But because the universe hates me Liverpool will finish 4th but United will win the CL :side:*


Fuck that noise :jose. 

Like others I find it hard to believe that United could miss out on the top 4 but who knows right now. They really need to pick up the pace come next month or at the latest February. Either that or everyone around them just really fucks up bad to give them a opportunity.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Imagine if United won the CL! SAF won the CL after many seasons unlike the (then newly crowned) Last King of Scotland, David Moyes!

But UEFA have revised their rules. If such a situation does arise, both the reigning Champion and the 4th place team would be in the CL.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I wouldn't count United out unfortunately. Considering the tough run of fixtures we have coming up, we'll likely be in similar positions at the turn of the year. Moyes only has one game at Old Trafford before the end of the year. :moyes2


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Razor King said:


> Imagine if United won the CL! SAF won the CL after many seasons unlike the (then newly crowned) Last King of Scotland, David Moyes!
> 
> But UEFA have revised their rules. If such a situation does arise, both the reigning Champion and the 4th place team would be in the CL.


oh in that case, we're all good. :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

United are done. Finished. 

At some point they're gonna have to go on a title winning type run of form just to make up the ground, and I can't see that happening under lolmoyes.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

They're not done yet but it does look as though they won't be making top 4 the way they are playing, unless they sign some worldies in January.


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Jordan Rossiter training with the first team before the game against Spurs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

lel cutting out half the song. yaya obviously too hard to pronounce :banderas

van persie out for a month with a thigh strain. jovetic and clichy fit for tomorrow

hart
zab vinny demi clichy
yayadinho
nasri kun silva
negredo

either nasri or navas could start based on the way the wind blows.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Schmeichel has stated 5 or 6 players for united don't care, any guesses if his statement is true or close to it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Telegraph Sport ‏@TelegraphSport 4m
Manchester United striker Robin van Persie will be out for a month with a thigh injury #mufc

FELLAINI UP FRONT IS INCOMING :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fergie retires, rvp starts getting injured :terry

Nevermind new cm's, leftback, cb and winger we need a new striker aswell.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Told united_07 that his injury problems were starting up again. He didn't want to listen though. I don't understand why :draper2

Tomorrow:

Cech
Ivanovic Luiz Terry Azpilicueta
Ramires Lampard

I'm not even going to bother anymore. Fuck it. The back four is more or less confirmed. I don't get why Ivanovic is still playing. Just typing the names of the pivot (sorry Vader) pissed me off and made me stop. Then I wanted to put De Bruyne in, but he's not gonna get a chance, so fuck it.​


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

bet the moyesiah is still happy with his decision to clean out all the staff that helped make van persie injury free and scoring for fun.

they better hope like hell that nothing happens to shrek.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

RVP out for a month, great....

Cant see Hernandez leaving now


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

The little boy inside is screaming real or barca.

Wouldn't start hernandez anyway, miles better as sub and that's a proven fact.


Like Kiz said why we let rene, phelan etc and whoever else go and bringing in phil fucking neville.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Fergie retires, rvp starts getting injured :terry
> 
> Nevermind new cm's, leftback, cb and winger we need a new striker aswell.


All of a sudden that 24 million isn't looking bad. :wenger













































































































































<Takes back comment>


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Beautiful karma.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Raymond Verheijen will be happy, has always criticised Moyes' training methods, and after the game last weekend put this on twitter




> Raymond Verheijen ‏@raymondverheije 7 Dec
> When I was watching United's training last July in Sydney, for me it was already clear that RVP would struggle with injuries this season
> 
> Raymond Verheijen ‏@raymondverheije 7 Dec
> After missing 1st week of preseason, 30 hour flight & 9 hour time difference, RVP had to do extremely hard training once or even twice a day
> 
> Raymond Verheijen ‏@raymondverheije 7 Dec
> One really wonders which idiot is responsible for this crazy training program. Anyway, United has paid a very high price for RVP's injuries.
> 
> Raymond Verheijen ‏@raymondverheije 7 Dec
> Btw, how on earth did RVP play the full 90 minutes today after being injured for a month? Don't be surprised if RVP picks up new injury soon


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Weren't there reports that Moyes was training players crazy hard in the summer? I imagine they'll resurface if Van Persie continues to get injured.

07 beat me to it by a minute. Damnit.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

See i was willing to let Rodgers have some time to put his spin on things because i thought he could get it going. Likewise if we got Martinez, and obviously he's now doing his thing with Everton. I just don't see how or why United would like to give Moyes time because even with time he still didn't show anything at Everton to make me believe he can keep a club winning trophies. He was negative at Everton, and he's negative at United which is the exact opposite of how you expect them to play. Unless they plug a lot of holes in the upcoming transfer window i simply don't see them making top 4. This month is also crucial for our top 4 hopes. No Gerrard or Sturridge and a tough fixture list, will be crucial to stay on track


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

why would a dutchman be happy that their best striker has been overworked and constantly injured in a world cup year especially?

moyes doesn't have the faintest idea of what's going on and he's surrounded himself with similar yes men types. what a joke.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I think it's too early to judge Moyes, RUS. Give him another 26 years.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> why would a dutchman be happy that their best striker has been overworked and constantly injured in a world cup year especially?
> 
> moyes doesn't have the faintest idea of what's going on and he's surrounded himself with similar yes men types. what a joke.


yeah happy is the wrong word, more like he'll feel vindicated over his heavy criticisms in the summer about Moyes' training methods


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

can united sign more dutch players and proceed to injure them before we have to play them at the world cup? :argh:



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> I think it's too early to judge Moyes, RUS. Give him another 26 years.


:moyes2


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> I think it's too early to judge Moyes, RUS. Give him another 26 years.


Or just FOUR! :fergie

It'd be nice to see United go without a trophy for 4 years. :side:


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*What I would like:*

Cech
Azpi Luiz Terry Cole
Ramires Mikel
Oscar Mata Hazard
Torres

*What we'll probably get:*
Cech
Ivanovic Luiz Terry Azpi
Ramires Lampard
Schurrle Oscar Hazard
Torres​
I can't remember the last time Ivanovic didn't play.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 2m
City have beaten United and Arsenal to the signing of Norwegian goalkeeper Kjetil Haug (15) according to his dad. 

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 2m
Haug, who is already 6'2" at the age of 15, has been compared to Peter Schmeichel and was wanted by a host of top clubs, but chose City.

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 1m
Cato Haug (Kjetil's father): "I can confirm that the club Kjetil is going to play for is Manchester City, and he joins in July next year."

delicious.jpg


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fuck knows what we'll see with united against villa, hope kagawa, januzaj, rafael start and either jones/evans cb or evans with anyone but rio.


Why is every young player the next "insert top player" I'd like to see more the next nugent, franny jeffers, bosko balaban.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

you don't want schurrle to play? didn't he get a double last game?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










*HYPE POST!! HULL VS STOKE ONE DAY AWAY!! PREDICTION TIME!!!*

As Hull has lost just ONE out of SEVEN home matches so far this season, and Stoke has lost just TWO of their last NINE matches, something has to give. The ol' immovable object against the unstoppable force, and what have you.

Well, this much is obvious to me, the HULL CITY TIGERS are going to MAUL THE SHIT out of the Stoke (/googles team name) POTTERS. (Seriously, they're called the "Potters"? Named after the popular children's book and movie series, I'm assuming.) 

*PREDICTION:*

HULL: 3 (Huddlestone 2, Graham)

STOKE: 1 (Crouch)

GO GET 'EM TIGERS!!!








​


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Fuck knows what we'll see with united against villa, hope kagawa, januzaj, rafael start and either jones/evans cb or evans with anyone but rio.
> 
> 
> Why is every young player the next "insert top player" I'd like to see more the next nugent, franny jeffers, bosko balaban.


trialled at united
had meeting(s) with moyes
signed for city

:moyes2


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

In regards to Moyes and United it's a tough one really. It's easy to say he should be gone if they don't make top 4 but at the same time I think it has to depend on how far away from the top 4 they actually finish. say they finish like 5 points of 4th place. Would it really be wise to let him go and start a fresh with someone else? Would defo say he needs at least 2 seasons to really prove himself. 




Keibler Elf said:


> *HYPE POST!! HULL VS STOKE ONE DAY AWAY!! PREDICTION TIME!!!*
> 
> As Hull has lost just ONE out of SEVEN home matches so far this season, and Stoke has lost just TWO of their last NINE matches, something has to give. The ol' immovable object against the unstoppable force, and what have you.
> 
> Well, this much is obvious to me, the HULL CITY TIGERS are going to MAUL THE SHIT out of the Stoke (/googles team name) POTTERS. (Seriously, they're called the "Potters"? Named after the popular children's book and movie series, I'm assuming.)
> 
> *PREDICTION:*
> 
> HULL: 3 (Huddlestone 2, Graham)
> 
> STOKE: 1 (Crouch)
> 
> GO GET 'EM TIGERS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Hull will lose to SUPER SILKY STOKE tbh. Assaidi to score another screamer :draper2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Fuck knows what we'll see with united against villa, hope kagawa, januzaj, rafael start and either jones/evans cb or evans with anyone but rio.
> 
> 
> Why is every young player the next "insert top player" I'd like to see more the next nugent, franny jeffers, bosko balaban.


I have the next Emile Heskey and the next Scott Parker on FM. I remember RAVEL being the next David Dunn too. :sparker


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> you don't want schurrle to play? didn't he get a double last game?


Not to start, he's obviously a good player and he was great last week but against Crystal Palace at home I'd rather we gave Mata/Oscar/Hazard (Who should be our starting midfield three long-term) some game time together. Schurrle can come on in the second half and run against a (hopefully) tired Palace defense.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> trialled at united
> had meeting(s) with moyes
> signed for city
> 
> :moyes2


Woody probably fucked it up.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> I have the next Emile Heskey and the next Scott Parker on FM. I remember RAVEL being the next David Dunn too. :sparker


I got excited about a player once and then found out he was tipped to be the next david dunn, i wasn't happy.


I remember on fm08 i think i signed two strikers who were tipped to be the next shearer and rvn :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> United are done. Finished.
> 
> At some point they're gonna have to go on a title winning type run of form just to make up the ground, and I can't see that happening under lolmoyes.





SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Telegraph Sport ‏@TelegraphSport 4m
> Manchester United striker Robin van Persie will be out for a month with a thigh injury #mufc
> 
> FELLAINI UP FRONT IS INCOMING :moyes2


:kobe10



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Jordan Rossiter training with the first team before the game against Spurs.


:mark:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Hull will lose to SUPER SILKY STOKE tbh. Assaidi to score another screamer :draper2


:mk1charlie4


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Told united_07 that his injury problems were starting up again. He didn't want to listen though. I don't understand why :draper2
> 
> Tomorrow:
> 
> Cech
> Ivanovic Luiz Terry Azpilicueta
> Ramires Lampard
> 
> I'm not even going to bother anymore. Fuck it. The back four is more or less confirmed. I don't get why Ivanovic is still playing. Just typing the names of the pivot (sorry Vader) pissed me off and made me stop. Then I wanted to put De Bruyne in, but he's not gonna get a chance, so fuck it.​




Would like to see De Bruyne get a chance tomorrow tbh. Wouldn't mind seeing him go on loan in January to salvage his World Cup hopes as well.​


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Bit strange this season on here that many or most united fans are taking it quite well, must be denial or just a level headed bunch :fergie

I expected more meltdowns, probably would had a few myself if it was a couple of years back i remember when liverpool smashed us 4-1 i blew a gasket :banderas


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Don't see the point in loaning De Bruyne out again. If he goes, may as well just sell him.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

They're convinced that their peril is temporary. And they're almost certainly right. Them failing to qualify for the CL will be amazing though.


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Chris Nowinski is a former professional wrestler and suffered from concussion because of regular blows to the head when playing college American football.
> 
> Nowinski told BBC Radio 5 live: "In football, introduce heading at a later age."
> 
> He also said that children should not be allowed to play contact sports.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25362744


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










sakho doing straight for the FRESH MEAT


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rossiter :mark:










Nice one.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Don't see the point in loaning De Bruyne out again. If he goes, may as well just sell him.


How would you handle the situation then? He isn't a Mourinho type player although he hasn't been given a fair run of games. Wouldn't mind him loaned out to an EPL club for the rest of the season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Bit strange this season on here that many or most united fans are taking it quite well, must be denial or just a level headed bunch :fergie
> 
> I expected more meltdowns, probably would had a few myself if it was a couple of years back i remember when liverpool smashed us 4-1 i blew a gasket :banderas


b/c you're all in denial 



Abk™ said:


> How would you handle the situation then? He isn't a Mourinho type player although he hasn't been given a fair run of games. Wouldn't mind him loaned out to an EPL club for the rest of the season.


want to take moses back in exchange? :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Abk™ said:


> How would you handle the situation then? He isn't a Mourinho type player although he hasn't been given a fair run of games. Wouldn't mind him loaned out to an EPL club for the rest of the season.


Mourinho is most likely going to be here for at least a few years, if De Bruyne isn't a favourite of his now, then he never will be, so we may as well just sell him if he's not going to be used. Loaning him out does nothing at this stage, as we know how good he is and can be, but he's just not to the manager's personal liking.

It's a shame, but it is what it is.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Suarez

Coutinho KDB Sterling

Lucas Hendo​
bama cmon chelsea, you know you should


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rossiter doesn't look like he'll steal your car, not at all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Rossiter doesn't look like he'll steal your car, not at all.


no rossiter is the one on the right

:brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> trialled at united
> had meeting(s) with moyes
> signed for city
> 
> :moyes2


Craig Bellamy was set to join Everton until he met Moyes for a second time.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/craig-bellamy-autobiography-david-moyes-1922837



> I met David Moyes at the Celtic Manor hotel just outside Newport after my loan spell at Celtic from Newcastle had finished in the summer of 2005.
> 
> I really enjoyed talking to him.
> 
> I always liked the way Everton played under him. I love their work ethic and their attitude.
> 
> Moyes was very persuasive.
> 
> I felt a bid odd about the prospect of joining them because I had been a committed Liverpool fan since I was a kid, but he sold me on Everton.
> 
> I agreed terms and went up to meet Moyes again, this time at his house near Preston.
> 
> I took my suitcase with me, so I could move into a hotel that night after I had signed and start pre-season training the next day.
> 
> But when I got there, I could tell straight away that something had changed.
> 
> It was like talking to a different bloke. He seemed tense and hostile.
> 
> He presented me with a list of rules.
> 
> They were very detailed and exact.
> 
> They tried to imagine certain scenarios and dictate how I would react.
> 
> “If I ask you to move to the right in the 60th minute, I don’t want you shaking your head” or “If you have got something to say, do not speak to anyone else about it, come and see me.”





> It was bizarre.
> 
> If we hadn’t had that second meeting, I would have signed.
> 
> Now I couldn’t.
> 
> It was awkward.


In short, Moeyst is a fucking weirdo.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> b/c you're all in denial
> 
> 
> 
> want to take moses back in exchange? :brodgers


No, thanks. There would be no available spot for Moses in the squad when he comes back so thinking of making his deal permanent at the end of the season. :brodgers



Joel said:


> It's a shame, but it is what it is.


:jose


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> I have been critical of Moyes, but I blame Ferguson for this, 100%. Instead of working hard in his final few years to ensure stability and sustained success after his retirement, he made shortsighted decisions to ensure that he retired on a high note. Robin van Persie should not have been signed. Yes, he played a huge role in us winning the title last season, without question. And he is an absolutely fabulous player, undoubtedly. However, he cost a considerable fee, and with his age and injury record in mind, it was a very poor investment. It was a selfish signing. Instead, that summer, we should have done everything in our power to secure talented young players who would could improve and provide the club with many years of service.
> 
> I also blame Ferguson for the Pogba fiasco. Instead of giving this magisterial young talent the chance his talent merited, he took the safe route and went tried and tested by bringing Scholes out of retirement. What an insult to Pogba. Ferguson showed no faith in the boy, and we lost him. Already one of the finest central midfielders on the planet at the age of 20. We could have had over a decade of brilliance in midfield. Instead we get another season and a half of a mid-thirties Paul Scholes. Horrific, shortsighted management.


:lmao @ redcafe


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Instead of giving this magisterial young talent the chance his talent merited


Ray Hudson posts on Redcafe? :neuer


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

His second paragraph is spot on. If I were Pogba I would have fucked off too when I saw him playing Rafael and Park as a CM pairing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Some of it is Ferguson's fault. The team he left isn't of Manchester United standards.


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Who the hell is redcafe? Bout time to see someone with a bit of sense on the game here.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Magisterial? Was Pogba gonna end up as a judge or something?


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Pogba one of the best central midfielders on the planet?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> Suarez
> 
> Coutinho KDB Sterling
> 
> Lucas Hendo​
> bama cmon chelsea, you know you should


Wow, so unrealistic. Here, I'll fix it for you.

Suarez

Coutinho Draxler Diego Costa

Matic Hendo

:moyes1​


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Still cant understand why Fergie never started pogba in a game, not even a cup game. When players like Jones, Park, Rafael started out of position there. Completely understand why Pogba wanted to leave




and 



> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 4m
> Adnan Januzaj tells #MUTV: "If I could play all my life at Manchester United I would do it for the club."


hopefully he keeps that attitude up even if we dont qualify for the champions league :argh:


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> In short, Moeyst is a fucking weirdo.


While Brendan is fucking weirdos :brodgers



Saint Dick said:


> Beautiful karma.


Wrong thread

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women-wrestling/1054161-kharmas-beauty-very-unappreciated.html


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

RVP's injury's a complete disaster. Absolutely needed a spark in this team and was hoping he'd provide it, guess it's down to Carrick to save us. It really doesn't look good for Moyes when he said before the Newcastle game that he wasn't fully fit, and then says after the game that he would have taken him off after 60 minutes only for the backlash that would have followed if he did. Oh and then he comes on in mid week and gets injured. Fucking joke. 

Really is do or die time for Kagawa with RVP out. He needs to take his chances, assuming he even gets them that is.

De Gea

Rafael Evans Vidic Evra

Valencia Jones Fellaini Nani

Kagawa

Rooney​
I'd like to see us line up like that against Villa. Anderson if Fellaini's injured, although Cleverley will almost certainly start regardless.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Agents Sergi Roberto: "He had offers from half of the Premier League in the last years, but he didn't even listen to it." [el pais]

THE GOAT wanted heavily by the premier league teams. moyes.jpg

Good stuff, he's TOO GOOD for the premier league, which would be suitable for overrated punk shitcunts like CUNTHiago AlCUNTera.

Actually, even the premier league is too good for that WOAT. Be belongs is povertyliga where his career continues to rot like a dead carcass.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> hopefully he keeps that attitude up even if when we dont qualify for the champions league :argh:


Fixed.

And Fergie's management of Pogba was shameful and idiotic.


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

yeah but he discovered BEBE THE GOAT so it's all good :fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

well he didn't ever actually see bebe before signing him so no he didn't.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Moyes says Carrick is going to be out for a couple more weeks, looks like he will miss all the december fixtures then, hopefully he is back for the spurs game on new years day


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

What is Bebe doing these days, is he still on loan or has he disappeared off the face of the planet?

The Bebe Crossing show on Youtube is GOAT


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



NotoriousTCG said:


> What is Bebe doing these days, is he still on loan or has he disappeared off the face of the planet?
> 
> The Bebe Crossing show on Youtube is GOAT


HI MATE, WHERE ABOUT IN LIVERPOOL ARE YOU FROM?


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> HI MATE, WHERE ABOUT IN LIVERPOOL ARE YOU FROM?


aren't you from bootle you dirty wool :moyes2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

city so strong at home.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yaya trying to be clever and losing the ball for the Arsenal goal :ti


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



NotoriousTCG said:


> What is Bebe doing these days, is he still on loan or has he disappeared off the face of the planet?
> 
> The Bebe Crossing show on Youtube is GOAT


He's back on loan in Portugal. He had a Torres like miss in the Europa League a few weeks back iirc.


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Arsenal missing Gibbs. Nacho has been WOAT.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

in fairness to monreal he is getting no protection and is having to deal with zab, aguero, negredo and nasri at any given time. wilshere has done nothing for him.


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Yeah that is true but he's still been poor in his own right.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Bill Burr from Breaking Bad went to the Arsenal-Everton match and spoke about it on his podcast. Quite funny.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

IT'S THE MONREAL SCREWJOB :banderas :banderas :banderas :vince5


Krul; Debuchy, Coloccini (c), Williamson, Santon; Sissoko, Anita, Tiote, Gouffran; Shola Ameobi, Remy.

subs bench: Elliot, Yanga-Mbiwa, Haidara, Obertan, Sammy Ameobi, Ben Arfa, Cisse.

GOATS


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

LMAO Giroud. 

Such a WOAT.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Monreal is good :kobe

He has played for Brockway, Ogdenville and North Haverbrook, and by gum he put them on the map.


















Finally got a chance to do my Monreal/Monorail joke  :side:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Giroud wasting three glorious chances in three minutes. Both defences absolute WOAT. Injuries to key players.

:brodgers



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Monreal is good :kobe
> 
> He has played for Brockway, Ogdenville and North Haverbrook, and by gum he put them on the map.


:jose


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

ITS ALL FALLING APART ARSENAL FANS. ITS ALL FALLING APART.


----------



## Mikey Damage

City is the best team in the Prem. 

We are the 2nd best 

Today is no surprise. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

GOOOOOOAAAALLLLLLLLL GOATCOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## TheJack

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



EGame said:


> ITS ALL FALLING APART ARSENAL FANS. ITS ALL FALLING APART.


Heard that after the United/Dortmund win, yeah, not buying it...


Sagna with those beautiful crosses, but Giroud Torres'd them.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

THEO WOLCOCK


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

WALCOTT IS BACK

Andres Townsend crying at home.

SILVAAAAAAA. FUCK


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

GOOOOOOOOAAAAALLLLL SILLLLLVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

ARSENAL ARE FALLING TO PIECES.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

City is just too good at home. 

Thankfully they are shit on the road or they could take this league easily.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Bendtner on for Giroud??? WHAT?


----------



## TheJack

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Bendtner for Giroud...ffs:kenny


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Giroud has looked about as threatening as room temperature is to Mozza's chocolate.

No harm in giving Bendtner a go at it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










Wilshere better like the incoming fine/ban


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Giroud has looked about as threatening as room temperature is to Mozza's chocolate.


:lmao Ace.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ARSENAL. 

RIP.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hey brickhouse, game 1 of the stretch i said was key, 5-2 so far :draper2


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Brickhouse, where you at bruh?


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PENALTY


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Not defending Brickhouse but one match doesn't decide a 38 game season. Title has always been City's to lose and they've been losing it for themselves by not beating relegation contenders away from home. Position is still the same. If City stop fucking up in matches they should win they'll win it. If they keep up the poor away form then the team who fucks up the least against the bottom 14 will win it. 

Quite a match though bama4*


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I just got home, what the hell happened here?


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Curry said:


> I just got home, what the hell happened here?


no one was defense. Or rather, no one from midfield was defense.


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Essien starting. :suarez2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

egame was right all along :banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hey we go to city in a couple of weeks.

I'm expecting a thumping


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Pray for snow


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

THE WOAT Ozil refuses to applaud fans. PER rips him a NEW ASSHOLE.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

putting as much effort into being a good team player as he did into the game.


----------



## Humph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I was really negative during the match but to be fair it was pretty encouraging attacking play in total honesty against that city side at home. Still two points clear if Liverpool or Chelsea win, a good performance against Chelsea and we'll be okay for now.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:torres :torres :torres

GOAT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Jesus christ city and we only conceded 4 their so success :moyes2


Chelsea will beat arsenal next week or atleast a draw.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Chamakh, he scores when he wants.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

RAMIRES GOAT


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Good first half for us, had some great passages of play. Anita that little dutch GOAT has been boss.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



EGame said:


> THE WOAT Ozil refuses to applaud fans. PER rips him a NEW ASSHOLE.


https://vine.co/v/h2DXPO3LUWp


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Great game for City. Shame that Aguero had to come off, hopefully nothing too serious and we should (should) be able to keep up the form without him for the rest of December!


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Arsenal continue to fall. They are who we all thought the were. They are good, but they are not league champions good.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Link up play by Pienaar and Lukaku for Coleman's goal was beautiful.










Played awful but still banged in 4 goals and take the 3 points, as the media would say for one of the media darlings, the sign of a good team.

Back into 4th place though. :hb

Gutted about Gerard, hopefully it isn't anything too serious and he's back after the Christmas period.

Everton boss Roberto Martinez on Gerard Deulofeu's injury: "It doesn't look great, it's a soft tissue injury, he pulled his hamstring.

"We will do the scan straight away, he felt it and we will assess it, he is like a sprinter and the hamstrings are exposed in those sort of injuries."


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



el dandy said:


> Arsenal continue to fall. They are who we all thought the were. *They are good, but they are not league champions good.*


On the basis of this game? Nope.

On the basis of the season? Yep, they are.

We're not the first and I'm pretty sure we won't be the last to concede a few at City's ground. Their attack can be unplayable at times. The fact Arsenal managed to score 3 against a team who has only conceded 2 at home so far this season makes it not all doom and gloom.

If Arsenal beat Chelsea next week, then what? Back to being in the title race? Putting aside the hype of these games, they're still only worth 3 points when it's all said and done. It's about consistency.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










That's how we deal with referees round here :avit:


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Ruckus said:


> On the basis of this game? Nope.
> 
> On the basis of the season? Yep, they are.
> 
> We're not the first and I'm pretty sure we won't be the last to concede a few at City's ground. Their attack can be unplayable at times. The fact Arsenal managed to score 3 against a team who has only conceded 2 at home so far this season makes it not all doom and gloom.
> 
> *If Arsenal beat Chelsea next week, then what?* Back to being in the title race? Putting aside the hype of these games, they're still only worth 3 points when it's all said and done. It's about consistency.


and what if they lose?

Back to being where they belong: #3 in the standings?


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Synaesthesia said:


> That's how we deal with referees round here :avit:


:lmao :lmao :lmao

It's bad enough that the players throw themselves to the ground every week, but a ref???

FFS. Embarrassing.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



el dandy said:


> and what if they lose?
> 
> Back to being where they belong: #3 in the standings?


Bad for morale, but doesn't put us out of the title race. Would definitely be a reminder that the team needs strengthening though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Synaesthesia said:


> That's how we deal with referees round here :avit:


Could have killed him.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Synaesthesia said:


> That's how we deal with referees round here :avit:


Sissoko doesn't even care if the ref is hurt.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Bit depressing how much better than everyone else City is. They seem to have got through the adaptation phase and are turning it on. With all the players they've bought it's about damn time too but not so great for the Prem imo.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yeah, we're not very good.

And people really shouldn't be using this loss as justification that Arsenal will fall down the table. City are ridiculous at home this season. They'll most likely win all 19 games there.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Oh we'll fall alright. No Koscielny, no clean sheets anymore.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Dat Sissoko NO SELL.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Spoiler: Horrid pic of Koscielny's knee


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

If you squint your eyes nearly completely shut, it looks like Andre's mar has shit herself.


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

My mar's not that pretty though :moyes2


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
> West Brom sack head coach Steve Clarke - more on #SSN




Bit harsh, no?

PLZ COME BACK AND SAVE OUR DEFENSE, STEVE

Edit: Just noticed that they're 16th in the table, probably explains the reasoning for it, but still, wasn't really expecting it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ALAN PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE said:


> My mar's not that pretty though :moyes2


Haha! 

Also, Kos' legs aren't as hairy :moyes1



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Bit harsh, no?
> 
> PLZ COME BACK AND SAVE OUR DEFENSE, STEVE


Although me and Hammy spoke about it in the Chatbox, I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon if it was to happen.

EDIT EDIT: Forum goosed up and now isn't showing my original edit, fuck it.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

City are just buttfucking people at Etihad. Not even mad that we lost. Our defense could of been better, for sure though.

No Koscielny is not good. Hope he gets better fast.

:ti at people counting us out of the title race because we lost one game to the team with the best home record in the league at their stadium.

Not to mention we were able to score three goals against them, more than any other team in the ENTIRE SEASON so far.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Tbf right decision. Clarke WOATing hard in recent times.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Clarke was the wrong decision right now imo. Sure they haven't been amazing recently but I still say he was the best man to turn them around. 

Question is who can they bring in to replace him? First guy that comes to mind is Jol.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

We need to bring in a new striker in January. No, we MUST bring in a new striker. Giroud has been playing like shit and Bendtner is beyond terrible.

Hopefully we can pick up Benzema. Ozil and him have history so they may be able to link up well.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Suarez was considering leaving last summer. Maybe you guys should have tried your luck with him :draper2


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Suarez was considering leaving last summer. Maybe you guys should have tried your luck with him :draper2


Kinda wish we would have considering how GOAT he is playing right now :suarez1


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Steve Clarke* *has had something like a £10 million net spend at WBA over three transfer windows*, which is piss all in all honesty. *Jeremy Peace* is notorious for being tight with money and having an itchy trigger finger (*Di Matteo*), so if he doesn't invest decent money in January and WBA go down then this should be on him seeing as WBA are out of the bottom three at the moment.

Clarke was on a bad run, there's no doubt about it, but he's working with a *squad full of players who are championship standard*. WOATAZ Myhill in goal for the perma crock Foster (who's actually good when available, take that gun away from my head please *hamada*!), Chris Brunt with his tortoise pace and crab passing in midfield, Ridgewell the CB at LB, Steven "can't" Reid "the game" because he's old as fuck and has the vision of Rush and the mental capacity of Mozza. Generic Billy Jones at right back, Gareth "oh shit wrong end again!" McAuley at cb, the grossly overrated Shane Long with his 8 league goals a season and many others. To put it kindly there's a lot of mediocrity in that squad and only SIGNIFICANT investment will fix that _long term_, whoever the manager is. 

Having said that, it might be slightly understandable why Peace is a bit reluctant to give Clarke money after he failed to bring Lukaku back in on loan and ended up spaffing £6 million on BIC VIC. Still, all managers have their blunders like Martinez did with Kone last summer, so it's not really an excuse. Clarke's post match interview from today was very abrupt and arrogant so I don't know if Peace has knee jerked to that, or a combination of that and fan pressure. 

*Regardless, it seems mental to sack a manager after he took WBA to their highest prem finish last season, eighth in the table*. I know that there have been WBA fans moaning about Clarke's lack of ability to change a game, comparing him to Lambert during the 2-2 with Villa, but then if you listen to Villa fans they will moan about Lambert's defensive counter attacking tactics and lack of possession which has lead to poor home results. Clarke actually tried the Lambert tactic versus Norwich no less when he brought on two attacking half time subs, and it leaded to WBA dominating the second half, but Ruddy wasn't to be beaten while some of the finishing is really poor. What can the manager do in a situation like that when his budget has been so limited?

Very harsh decision in my opinion, unless Peace has someone brilliant lined up and is willing to strongly back them financially.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Wouldn't mind Clarke coming back in to manage the defense.

Think we had one of the best defensive records in the full year he and Kenny had.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Really hope West Brom go down now.

Clarke needs to just bide his time and wait for the right managerial role now. No need to go back to being just an assistant or below that level.


----------



## Death Rider

Joel said:


> Really hope West Brom go down now.
> 
> Clarke needs to just bide his time and wait for the right managerial role now. No need to go back to being just an assistant or below that level.


Agreed with this although I would love him back at Liverpool. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Really hope West Brom go down now.


:jt














































enaldo


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



General Aladeen said:


> City are just buttfucking people at Etihad. Not even mad that we lost. Our defense could of been better, for sure though.
> 
> No Koscielny is not good. Hope he gets better fast.
> 
> :ti at people counting us out of the title race because we lost one game to the team with the best home record in the league at their stadium.
> 
> Not to mention we were able to score three goals against them, more than any other team in the ENTIRE SEASON so far *COMBINED*.


Kudos on that. 

I hope I'll be imitating EGAME come 23rd of this month.

TOP OF THE TABLE BABY!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Has Curbs been linked yet?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Has Curbs been linked yet?


Yep :kobe9

https://twitter.com/AlansAvailable


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

West Brom are only 7 points behind Manchester United.

LOL


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Our stewards > your stewards.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> David Moyes has revealed a “major, major signing” almost arrived at Manchester United in the summer.
> 
> The Reds were rumoured to be interested in several players around Europe in June, July and August, but ended the transfer window with only Marouane Fellaini bolstering the first-team squad.
> 
> Among those linked consistently in the summer with a move to Manchester were Thiago Alcantara, Cesc Fabregas and Ander Herrera, while occasional reports also raised the possibility of an Old Trafford return for Cristiano Ronaldo or a hijack of Real Madrid’s swoop for Gareth Bale.
> 
> Now, with just over two weeks until the January transfer window opens, Reds manager David Moyes insists United were “very close” to making big waves in the market last summer.
> 
> “We were very close to a major, major signing,” he told journalists from the Sunday newspapers at the Aon Training Complex. “It’s easy to say now, ‘Well, you didn’t do it’ but we were very close to a major signing when the club would have definitely shown what its worth is.
> 
> “We have got the money and the club will spend. There is no question about that.
> 
> “We were close to a couple of really major signings. I’ve got to say, Ed [Woodward, executive vice chairman] worked really hard trying to make those signings happen.
> 
> 
> “In the end, we didn’t quite get there but it wasn’t down to money. Players have chosen other clubs or made their decisions elsewhere.”
> 
> When asked if he would resurrect a bid for the same big-name target in January, Moyes said: “Not that particular player. I would be very, very surprised if it was [to happen] next summer, either.”
> 
> Moyes has previously indicated that he will look to add to his squad in January and maintains he’s not looking for short-term fixes. Any new arrivals, he says, would be long-term prospects.
> 
> “I want players going forward and not just for the next six months. If I can get someone to be with us for the next six or seven years I want to bring them in as soon as I can.
> 
> “But a lot of [potential targets] may well be at clubs in the Champions League or at clubs who are not willing to sell because they may be in a good league position at this moment in time.
> 
> “[Another] stumbling block is that really good players have a choice of three or four clubs. Manchester United has always been one of them but there is competition from PSG, for example, and Real Madrid and Barcelona. And you have clubs in this country as well. Those elite players have choices to go to and, from that point of view, we’re competing with other clubs too.”


good to know david, that players would rather move to other clubs now even when we offer better wages, thanks for letting everyone know...:no:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I am of the camp that thinks Arsenal will start dropping points in the upcoming weeks. Usually when they get a bunch of none results together, they start performing badly. Although if I'm not mistaken this usually occurs in February for them. I dislike Arsenal, but I'll give credit where its due. It is an impressive feat that they've been top this season, especially with a thinnish squad. Especially because many (myself included), were writing them off early because of the lack of their transfers.

Not saying we are going to finish above them, but I feel comfortable facing them next week. We are inconsistent this season, and look rather unspectacular. However, when the attacking midfielders get rolling, we are very dangerous. Game was nervy against Palace today, probably wouldn't have been if we finished our chances. Not credit to take away from Palace though, they look comfortable under Pulis. Bottom line, I think we will win against Arsenal, but if we lose please no one rep me faces of Ozil's bug eyed face, or Giroud and Alex's sextape.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> good to know david, that players would rather move to other clubs now even when we offer better wages, thanks for letting everyone know...:no:


To be fair, it was probably Leighton Baines.

Apparently Nani's not in the squad tomorrow as he's spending time with his new kid. Would have liked to see him start. Wouldn't mind seeing Januzaj start on the left and play Kagawa off Rooney, think Kagawa and Januzaj would play well together (They've rarely had a chance to show it) and they could interchange as well. 

Would love to see Anderson play but LOL.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> To be fair, it was probably Leighton Baines.
> 
> Apparently Nani's not in the squad tomorrow as he's spending time with his new kid. Would have liked to see him start. Wouldn't mind seeing Januzaj start on the left and play Kagawa off Rooney, think Kagawa and Januzaj would play well together (They've rarely had a chance to show it) and they could interchange as well.
> 
> Would love to see Anderson play but LOL.


tbh I'd rather see how Januzaj does playing off Rooney, as I dont think Kagawa has impressed that much recently there


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

HAMANDA, remember when you were happy this was the West Brom thread? Yeah, with Steve Clarke sacked, that isn't happening again. :sparker

REF BUMPS have made their way to the PL. What a day for pro wrestling and WF.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Vince purchasing the FA?










:sparker


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

cgs after my heart again

idk why arse fans are ok with conceding 6 goals to a title rival


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hope West Brom get relegated now. Time for Sunderland and their glorious leader Shep to rise out of the relegation spots.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

If United win tomorrow they fly up to the dizzy heights of 8th in the league.
















:moyes1


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> Hope West Brom get relegated now. Time for Sunderland and their glorious leader Shep to rise out of the relegation spots.



I'm okay with this.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> cgs after my heart again


<3 Kiz 



KURT ANGLE DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> I'm okay with this.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> If United win tomorrow they fly up to the dizzy heights of 8th in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes1


I can confirm, I was dizzy heights.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

City are pretty much unstoppable at home. I don't think anyone really expected Arsenal to get anything. It doesn't make it a disaster, nor does losing to a quality team midweek. Conceding six will be a concern, but only the mighty Hull City Tigers were only to keep City to two there. Everyone else has been molested.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> If United win tomorrow they fly up to the dizzy heights of 8th in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Bit depressing how much better than everyone else City is. They seem to have got through the adaptation phase and are turning it on. With all the players they've bought it's about damn time too but not so great for the Prem imo.


diddums.


----------



## Zen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Chelsea played just slightly above avergae. The strikers just need to be consistent and score more goals. They are trying, but they need to bear in mind that they need to score more goals if they face big teams in the future. Ramires goal was very good. Torres is fast and Oscar missed one of the easiest chance of his life. Willian was a beast though


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> If United win tomorrow they fly up to the dizzy heights of 8th in the league.
> 
> 
> :moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Of all the players in history to have played 50 or more games for Liverpool, South Africa-born striker Gordon Hodgson is the only man who has a better goals-to-game ratio than Luis Suarez.
> 
> The Reds' current No.7 has netted 12 goals in his last seven games to take his overall tally for the club to 66 in 107.
> 
> *This means the Uruguayan is the Reds' most prolific post-war goalscorer with a goals-to-game ratio of 0.617.*
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/151144-stats-only-hodgson-beats-suarez-record


----------



## The Monster

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> To be fair, it was probably Leighton Baines.
> 
> Apparently Nani's not in the squad tomorrow as he's spending time with his new kid. Would have liked to see him start. Wouldn't mind seeing Januzaj start on the left and play Kagawa off Rooney, think Kagawa and Januzaj would play well together (They've rarely had a chance to show it) and they could interchange as well.
> 
> Would love to see Anderson play but LOL.


Can't see Januzaj starting again today, like to be wrong but his started last 2 games where completed whole game. He started to gas out around 70min v Donetsk but kept on. We need to juggle the squad over Xmas period so do need to rotate at right times. So think Januzaj will be on the bench.

DdG
Rafael vida Evans evra
Jones clev 
Toni kagawa Welbeck
Rooney

Subs - Anders Rio Ando Young Chicha Janazaj Giggs 

I imagine that will be the starting 11 & bench. Can't stress enough how much Vida is needed in this game up against Benteke. We look really casual at the back when Vida is not there & no commanding leadership when unavailable which why look so vulnerable at set plays IMO. Evans still feel is our best cb I hope Rio gave him a pint & said tanks after Wed night after the job Evans did of covering Rio ass all game. Vida, Toni, welbeck & Evra had a rest midweek/game off which is good. Jones played well midweek & Clev played well when he came on to. Like to see kagawa off Rooney in the PL with RvP now out for the next month, kagawa should grasp this chance to play as main no10 & hope he delivers today. 

Think being away from OT may be decent thing at moment. Can feel the nerves in the stadium ramp up & players don't look as comfortable there right now. Also villa themselves seem more happy being away from home then they due being at Villa Park this season even though have beat mcfc at home this season. Hopefully there will be more space for us to hit Villa on a break & stretch the play with Toni on a the RW. One thing that annoyed me most midweekw as how deep kagawa & Rooney coming to get involved in the play due to poor cm/Giggs. Only till clev came on did he just play simple quick incisive passes in between lines we were able control more game & get at Donetsk defence. I like see more that Tom Cleverly that I remember at the start of 11-12 season before his injury. 

I'm expecting a tough game actually, villa played really well at home v us last season they battered us all game & went 2-0 up then had chance go 3-0 up but DdG made great save & we brought on Chicha off went scholes & he started to stretch villa & push them backwards & turned game on its head & we won it 3-2. I Imagine Chicha be used in Same role today & I expect him to start midweek in the QF of the league cup away to stoke. If we win today give the players bit more of a lift & it would spring us up the table to the dizzy heights of 8th woooooo.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Mirror journalist again with early team



> De Gea, Rafael, Evans, Jones, Evra, Valencia, Cleverley, Giggs, Januzaj, Rooney, Welbeck


----------



## The Monster

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> Mirror journalist again with early team


Would that be john cross? Seemed to have managed to predict/get the starting 11 ahead of everybody else now for last couple weeks. Seems to have decent contact on the inside then? 

If that's true would mean our current best CM whose actually a CB going to his preferred position of CB again in PhIl Jones. Also how can Giggs start again in CM after woeful display v Villa & that Villa young fit vibrant team who very much doubt going to give him the same amount if time or space that Leverkusen did a few weeks ago.

Welbeck Evra & Toni always likely to start. But guessing Vida isn't fit enough to play in this game. Also imagine kagawa picked up a knock which annoyingly has come at worst time now that RvP could of started to try stake a claim to playing in that no10 role for us in the PL more consistently.

Worried about at back without Vida. We lack someone to command area from set plays & he someone who want up against Benteke. While Evans & Jones a good players at CB. There biggest weakness (Smalling as well) has always been that don't like dealing with physical strong CF in games. I'm praying though that with that cb pairing & with rafael at rb we can hopefully play a much needed higher line, only problem is that Evra still in back 4 that seems unlikely. Also worried that Adnan will gas out hard in 2nd half he has looked bit tired in Donetsk game. It situation in that doesn't look like we can give him a rest right now but only plus side his been a bright stand out for us which so far has been a poor season for us.

Our run in Dec before Spurs game at OT on the 1st if Jan 2014 is far more comfortable then our sides have over the same period. After beating Donetsk midweek 1-0 it would be nice if we can just go on a bit of a run of winning games for the rest if this year so the side, manager & club can regain some of that much wanted confidence again.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Giggs and Cleverley in midfield?

Christ.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

All of John Cross' predicted Arsenal lineups have Suarez in them. :sparker


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



The Monster said:


> Would that be john cross? Seemed to have managed to predict/get the starting 11 ahead of everybody else now for last couple weeks. Seems to have decent contact on the inside then?


nah its David McDonnell, he must have recently got a good contact inside the club who is leaking team news to him for the past month, john cross is so biased towards arsenal its just annoying with him


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> cgs after my heart again
> 
> idk why arse fans are ok with conceding 6 goals to a title rival





SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> City are pretty much unstoppable at home. I don't think anyone really expected Arsenal to get anything. It doesn't make it a disaster, nor does losing to a quality team midweek. Conceding six will be a concern, but only the mighty Hull City Tigers were only to keep City to two there. Everyone else has been molested.


*Pretty much what Bulk said. It's only one match at the end of the day and they weren't expected to get anything from the game anyway. Losing away to City won't cost them the league. What will cost them the league is if they start losing to the Swansea's of the league. The way that they lost will be concerning but it'll all be forgotten if they beat Chelsea next week. Everyone has massive reaction changes week-to-week as to who's winning the title. If Arsenal beat Chelsea next week and City don't win Arsenal will be the ones being talked about as title contenders again. Same for if Chelsea beat Arsenal and City don't win. City and Chelsea are dropping so many points that Arsenal losing one game isn't the big deal it might have been in past seasons where the league winners only lost a handful of games at most.

No idea why Utd fans continue to want Nani playing despite the fact he's been trash in every game this season. The Giggs hate is always baffling to me too. Carrick aside he's been our best CM this season by far. Maybe even better than Carrick but he's had the luxury of missing the tougher games. Hernandez should be starting this one tbh. Kind of defence he can thrive against. Starting to lose patience with Kagawa. It's now or never for him over the Xmas season with Van Persie out and him seemingly getting games in the middle. Can't believe nobody has locked him in a gym for a week yet until he's bulked up. Changing the CM and CB pairing yet again if that team is correct. Ugh. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

i can understand being okay with losing away. i don't understand being okay with letting in 6 goals.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Giggs starting in midfield? Not sure if srs. 

I can't even find the words to describe it. Poor Ando.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

The team was corect earlier then. Also Fletcher makes the bench, good to see him back, but I really hope Moyes doesnt go down the 'like a new signing' route

Not the strongest of benches....




> Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Young, Fabio, Fletcher, Buttner, Zaha


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*FLETCHER ON THE BENCH. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Kagawa must be injured, or else wtf.

Not liking the bench, love seeing Fletcher back but there's very little to change the game.

Vidic is a big miss in this game. Evans/Jones is a good partnership but they've been liable to struggle against physical players like Benteke. Looking at the sqaud we really must be going through an injury crisis right now, standard enough for United.

EDIT: WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED MY MEMBERSHIP FFS?!?! It probably expired. But I'm blaming Joel.


----------



## AEA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fletcher :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

not a very super sunday, 4 midtable teams until the late game


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Just to chip in, eagerly awaiting for Mou to continue his undefeated record against Wenger. #Top4Trophy


Edit:

This season we've lost three league games, thus far and Arteta hasn't featured in any. The reason why I call him our most dependable, reliable, and important player.

Also, right now, as it stands - Bendtner > Giroud. That day has come...


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> Kagawa must be injured, or else wtf.
> 
> Not liking the bench, love seeing Fletcher back but there's very little to change the game.
> 
> Vidic is a big miss in this game. Evans/Jones is a good partnership but they've been liable to struggle against physical players like Benteke. Looking at the sqaud we really must be going through an injury crisis right now, standard enough for United.
> 
> EDIT: WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED MY MEMBERSHIP FFS?!?! It probably expired. But I'm blaming Joel.


It was Joel. He told me.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Liverpool/Spurs not on until 3am, rather inconvenient. 



Irish Jet said:


> EDIT: WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED MY MEMBERSHIP FFS?!?! It probably expired. But I'm blaming Joel.


brb going to talk shit about irish jet in the chatbox so he can't see it :brodgers

edit: ah you bastard getting premium again


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> Liverpool/Spurs not on until 3am, rather inconvenient.
> 
> 
> 
> brb going to talk shit about irish jet in the chatbox so he can't see it :brodgers
> 
> edit: ah you bastard getting premium again


:jesse

20 YEARS of TYRANNY unless I can finally bring down Joel. #teambrickhouse


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I knew a couple of them are but are rvp, Carrick. Vidic, smalling, Afroman, Hernandez and kagawa all injured? The fuck


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> Kagawa must be injured, or else wtf.


Been eating too much probably


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Sounds like ando


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Welbeck, one of the best young talents in the world. Never doubted him.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


>


Can't wait until the end of the season to see your tears when he leaves :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Real preparing a 50m bid for Danny the great right now.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Inb4 United find a way to fuck this up.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

After a very nervy 10 minutes at the start of the match and constantly hoofing the ball to no one, United started to look confident and string some good chances together after the first goal went in. The passing has looked a lot better, there's been pace in the United attack and the players (apart from Evra) have all looked comfortable. Welbeck, Rafael and Giggs have looked fantastic and been the best 3 players for me in that first half. Welbeck has taken on players, held the ball well and he's got his first touch back. Very unlucky not to get a hattrick in that first 45 minutes of the game.

Rafael is showing what we've lacked down that right hand side; width, pace and a threat on the attack. His contribution in the first goal was brilliant and he's looked really up for it. Giggs kept composure in midfield, just picked pass after pass and spread the play well.

Valencia has looked solid but needs to take on his man more, Adnan has had flashes of brilliance here and there and Cleverley looks great. Rooney needs to pick things up and Evra needs to stop being so lazy in possession. 

Keep it up second half, get another goal or two and don't lose that composure.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

United were dross for the first ten minutes. United score, and Villa make United look like their first ten minutes were nothing. Fortunately I changed the channel to see a pretty great goal from Gary Hooper.



Michael Carrick's Christmas Cracker said:


> Giggs starting in midfield? Not sure if srs.
> 
> I can't even find the words to describe it. Poor Ando.


He's probably at McDonald's. He belongs more there than on a football pitch anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Abk™ said:


> Inb4 United find a way to fuck this up.


:benteke to end his scoring drought?


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hollywood HUSK being undone by the WOATs :heskeymania


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










WHAT IS THIS? BIZARRO WORLD?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



haribo said:


> Hollywood HUSK being undone by the WOATs :heskeymania


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

3 points. Yaaaaay. :side:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> HAMANDA, remember when you were happy this was the West Brom thread? Yeah, with Steve Clarke sacked, that isn't happening again. :sparker


Eh. Easy come, easy go. West Brom fans are kind of used to this shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

too much discussion about 2 midtable nobodies really.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Villa's left-back :lmao.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Slient Alarm said:


> Villa's left-back :lmao.


Luna WOATed so hard from what i saw of the game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Welbeck russlin them villa jimmies, especially that shitcunt baker.

Good win but villa are really fucking crap, valencia went in deep and dry on luna.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










pretty sure its Baker russling Donny's jimmies there. After all he's the one pushing like a little twat :brodgers


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs-Liverpool should be interesting. Predicting that the score will be 2-2.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> pretty sure its Baker russling Donny's jimmies there. After all he's the one pushing like a little twat :brodgers


:gabby

Now hopefully we'll watch liverpool woat or :avb will


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Much better performance, but Villa were poor. Also look what happens when Welbeck plays up front, dont think he he has started a game upfront since the first game of the season. Rafael and Valencia should be the first choice right side every time, hopefully we wont see Moyes favouring Smalling again at right back.

Surely Zaha will start on Wednesday, dont know how ashley young came on before him.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Really needed that result, keeps United out of the relegation zone. I echo what the United fans were singing, _"We are staying up!"_.

Welbeck, Rafael, Valencia, Giggs and Cleverley were terrific today, they were our main threat throughout the match. Back four minus Evra were solid, the football was fluid and we should have scored more but still, happy with the performance and hopefully this will do the players the world of good.

Fantastic to see Fletcher return, let's hope he's over his illness as he has been severely missed in that midfield.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

we're going to get hammered. Its my lock of the week


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> we're going to get hammered. Its my lock of the week












When you're right 52% of the time, you're wrong 48% of the time.

I don't have many good memories of Liverpool playing away at WHL. I think the last one was listening on the radio to Pongolle GOATing in the milk cup, although I think DA and somebody else on here mentioned we've beaten them there since.

#TIMETOHOLDOUTFORDRAW.

..and no more red cards. 

:jose


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

A Tom Cleverly goal?


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Some fantastic questions by these kid Spurs fans.

To Soldado: How many goals have you scored?

He responds with he scored 20 last season :banderas

To Gomes: Do you think you're a good goalkeeper? 

He said of course, but the kid knew that was bullshit :ti


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Abk™ said:


> A Tom Cleverly goal?


And 2 from Mr. 4% :draper2. Yup Villa were just that bad.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Good chance Spurs will win, but I think Liverpool may just get away with a draw.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Really fast paced and interesting match so far.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Very good performance.

Very encouraging displays from Cleverely and Welbeck. Welbeck to me has been wasted the last year and half being shifted around, hasn't had a chance to develop into the player I think he could have been. He was outstanding today, not just with his goals but his all round performance. Cleverley started shaky but went on to really control the game in midfield, it should help his confidnence, if he could be more assertive in the final third he's be a big asset. Rafael and Valencia were also excellent, Villa couldn't handle them. Also nice to see Jones and Evans performing well together, hope we stick with that pairing for a while although I know we wont. Jones has been unbelievably good this season.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Great goal by Suarez.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fuck yeah Suarez!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TomasThunder619 said:


> Fuck yeah Suarez!


NOT EVEN GONNA ASK WHERE ABOUT FROM LIVERPOOL YOU'RE FROM


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Really is a good goal by Suarez, the feint, and great left footed shot into the corner.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Liverpool are a really solid side defensively and not giving much away in midfield or atleast they have been when i've watched them.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> NOT EVEN GONNA ASK WHERE ABOUT FROM LIVERPOOL YOU'RE FROM


You mad at our global support :kobe9


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs are rubbish, we'll get closer to 4th :moyes2


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

2-0!


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:lmao Soldado.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Solid first half for Liverpool. Great start to the match, and two great goals. Livepool was dominating at start, but towards the end, both teams were pressing. Suarez, Henderson, and Coutinho have been pretty good, thus far.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

There are very few managers out there who are more terrible than AVB.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

We dominated that half and deserve to be two up and could've been more tbh. Need to keep that intensity up for the second half considering we're pretty poor last 45 minutes of a match. Midfield has been fantastic so far.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

LOLSpurs. WOATS of fitba :avb3


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Why is Gerrard a pundit? Did he retire?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Michael Dawson and a DM playing a high line. Bloody hell. :brodgers


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










Great goal!


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



EGame said:


> Why is Gerrard a pundit? Did he retire?


he's injured. keep up with the fitba pls.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> he's injured. keep up with the fitba pls.












LMAO SKRTLE


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Naughton's arse too sore to continue after Sterling's pummelling.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs need goals so tactical genius AVB brings on Townsend.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs :banderas

Most mediocre team in the world.

United actually winning :cena4


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs are finished.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

12-15, 06:42 SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG
i'm expecting flanaginho to score now just to make this the weirdest day ever 

THE PROPHET


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

What a strike from Flanagan. 3-0 :banderas


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Very good goal by Flanagan. Good showing by Liverpool, it is done.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Henderson having the game of his life out there. 

:banderas everything that usually happens to us is happening to Spurs.

:banderas SolDUDo. Other Tottenham players.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










FLANAGINHO


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

LOLSoldado


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

4-0 :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao and we dropped points to this lot.

:avb3 woat.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:suarez1 > Everyone on Spurs


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1

:banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

avb has to be sacked after this. has to be.

6 conceded to us, 5 (and counting) to liverpool. haven't beaten anyone around them. spent 105 million. utter dross.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Liverpool :banderas
Another hat-trick for :suarez1


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

But AVB just needs time....


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> we're going to get hammered. Its my lock of the week


:brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

going to have to rub one out before i can get to sleep after that. 5-0 :banderas Suarez absolutely GOATing. 



Santa For WHC said:


> :brodgers


Well when you're right 52% of the time, you're wrong 48% of the time :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'll repeat my sentiments from the Chatbox. 

Spurs just went and spent £105m (on decent players at that) in the summer and in return they have a negative GD in december. Unfuckingreal. This is actually worse than us a few years back when we spent £50m or so on Downing, Hendo & Adam + the £35m from Carroll. Those were terrible but at least expectations were low. With the quality Spurs have there is no way they should be getting spanked 5-0 at home with 0 shots on target.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Who can AVB blame now?

... the fans? Done it.

... the media? Done it.

Who else is there?

.... The referee?

... The linesman?

... the ball boy?

... The tea ladies?

... God?

... Chuck Norris? 

I can't wait to hear his post-match interview to see who is on his hitlist.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I have no witty comment. Just YESSSSSSSSJJJJHHHHHHHH


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hendo/Allen/Lucas absolutely bossed the midfield tonight. Broke up so many attacks before they started, pressed hard for 90 mins and Hendo in particular distributed the ball ridiculously well.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

AVB will not see out the night.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Great performances by Henderson, Suarez, Coutinho, and Lucas.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

He can play that Suarez lad


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










Whose laughing now :jesse


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Benoit Assou-Ekotto ‏@AssouEkotto 10m
> What a game tonight....happy to see my man @E_Adebayor (LOL) pic.twitter.com/6hsnFaJLCQ



...


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Paulinho delivering Sweet Chin Music to Suarez :hbk1


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## just1988

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Ahh Spurs, sent from god to make Arsenal fans feel better.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



















:lmao


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



just1988 said:


> *Ahh Spurs, sent from god to make Arsenal fans feel better.*


 Indeed.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> :lmao


Superb :clap


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:hendo :hendo :hendo


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> 12-14, 13:46	SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG
> btw da i hope you listened when i told you to make aguero ff captain












:kobe10

What a result though. I don't think anyone could have predicted that scoreline.....















Hang on.....












What is this...........?














> Gameweek 16
> Spurs 0-5 Liverpool


















:kobe10


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

AVB has had it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> :kobe10
> 
> What a result though. I don't think anyone could have predicted that scoreline.....
> 
> Hang on.....
> 
> What is this...........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gameweek 16
> Spurs 0-5 Liverpool
> 
> 
> 
> :kobe10
Click to expand...

No fucking way 

*Check's PM's* 

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Ive said it before and ill say it again, AVB is the worst manager in the world.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Adebayor and Ekotto :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

The scoreline makes our 1 all draw earlier in the season awful in retrospect. :jose




TomasThunder619 said:


> Liverpool :banderas
> Another hat-trick for :suarez1


Thought he scored two? :draper2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Top 4 is done and dusted.......



:terry1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Abk™ said:


> Thought he scored two? :draper2


You're correct.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> :kobe10
> 
> What a result though. I don't think anyone could have predicted that scoreline.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this...........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kobe10


You can't be serious... :kobe5



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> You're correct.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


(Y)






:brodgers


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

People celebrate having Suarez as captain.....until they realize everyone who still plays actually has him as captain, kinda nulling his points :side:

Top lad that Suarez though. Main shagger.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Abk™ said:


> The scoreline makes our 1 all draw earlier in the season awful in retrospect. :jose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought he scored two? :draper2


Yeah, my bad. Guess I got too excited.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...empsey-set-to-snub-West-Ham-and-rejoin-Fulham



Daily Star said:


> Clint Dempsey is certain to snub West Ham and rejoin former club Fulham if he decides on a return to the Premier League next month.


:mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Well he's been GASH in the MLS so makes sense to go to Fulham and take them down.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

17 goals in 11 league games for Suarez. And to think we had certain Arsenal fans who said they don't want a player/person like him at our club, and then you had those select number of Liverpool fans who believed he should be sold due to his bad behaviour and because he's been unsettled over the Summer window. Dat hindsight.

Spurs, the gift that never stops giving. :banderas


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Prob worth £40m and 2pennies now. Someone ought to cough that up in the January. Ill miss LUISLAD


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Well he's been GASH in the MLS so makes sense to go to Fulham and take them down.


He's Fulham's all time top PL goal scorer, tbf.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Ruckus said:


> 17 goals in 11 league games for Suarez. And to think we had certain Arsenal fans who said they don't want a player/person like him at our club, and then you had those select number of Liverpool fans who believed he should be sold due to his bad behaviour and because he's been unsettled over the Summer window. Dat hindsight.
> 
> Spurs, the gift that never stops giving. :banderas


Imagine Suarez with Ozil & Ramsey behind him on this form :bron4. Arsenal probably would be undefeated and quite clear at the top right now.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

has avb been sacked yet


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Imagine Suarez with Ozil & Ramsey behind him on this form :bron4. Arsenal probably would be undefeated and quite clear at the top right now.


Yeah, thanks for the reminder. 

enaldo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> has avb been sacked yet


http://www.hasandrevillasboasbeensackedbyspursyet.somee.com


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Moyes should be sacked before AVB should......big results shouldn't define overall picture, Man Utd went into the season as Title contenders with City and Chelsea....Spurs were 4th place contenders.....which is closer to their targets?

Both have easy winter run ins too. Both seem to resting on their piss easy groups and league cup runs too. Steve Clarkes insanely silly firing prob has them petrified though.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> http://www.hasandrevillasboasbeensackedbyspursyet.somee.com







:lol


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:arry being linked to the West Brom job makes me smile every time I think about it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Makes me smile that Liverpool are destroying everyone yet they couldn't even beat us with ten men :banderas

Lol at Spurs. Couldn't score in a brothel. 7th place with a -6 GD :ti 

I know ours isn't good either, but still :ti


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Suarez' goal tally this season will probably overtake Welback's career PL goals by next weekend.


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Norwich 1-1 Swansea*

I would be _lying_ if I said I wasn’t a little bit disappointed with our result today. A draw at home against a Swansea side that were playing their third game in seven days and had been travelling across Europe midweek is a tad underwhelming. Particularly annoyed that we didn’t try to turn the screw in the last hour hour when they were clearly knackered. *Vorm* got booked for time wasting around the hour mark, which says it all…

*Bassong* is so out of form this season that it’s hard to believe that he’s the same player that easily won our POTs last season. Being out muscled and turned by tiny *Nathan Dyer* from a long ball should never happen to any centre half. *Ruddy* rushed out too quickly for my liking too. We never look like conceding lots of chances against the bottom half sides, but we have a few in the side who are prone to a few monumental fuck ups every season, today was no exception.

We really struggled to get into the game for the first half hour with Swansea dominating possession, as you would expect, but thankfully a lot of their play was in front of our defence and they rarely threatened in behind. It would be fair to say that the momentum shifted when Dyer went off with a rough looking leg injury, without him on the pitch Swansea lost a lot of width and it was far easier for us to condense their play, despite their continued domination of the ball. This lead to *Fer and Howso*n winning more loose balls in clustered midfield area, meaning that we had the ability to break forward on the counter with more regularity, winning corners and creating chances. *Hooper* created a fantastic chance for himself when he rounded *Vorm* but failed to hit the target with two Swansea defenders on the line, while *Fer* had a header cleared off the line just before *Hooper* scored an ABSOLUTE PEARLER from an exquisite *Elmander* chest down. A much deserved equaliser after a late second half resurgence.

http://giant.gfycat.com/CookedSecondhandFrog.gif

Fuckern warz~! :moyes1

In the second half Swansea really started to struggle due to the toils of their European adventures. Despite still controlling the game in terms of possession, their back line and midfield looked incredibly vulnerable when without the ball. We really should have won the game with either *Turner’s* free header in the box which hit the bar, or *Hooper’s* close range shot that Vorm brilliantly saved low to his left hand side. Meanwhile, Swansea failed to test *Ruddy* apart from with crosses which he gladly claimed every time, although their was one comedy moment involving the woeful *Bony and Gollum Shelvey*. A perfect example of how possession is meaningless if you lack a quality outlet/movement in behind or someone who can dribble past defenders with ease. *Dyer’s* injury certainly changed the game in that sense.

In the circumstances it wasn’t a great result, but as Hughton would say I was happy to settle for a point after last week’s undeserved smash and grab win at the Hawthorns. A point against the Mackems next week (we generally perform poorly on the road, so for us that would be a decent result, especially with Sunderland looking harder to beat under Poyet) should see us entering the new year in a decent position, one that can attract some quality players, which is the most important thing at this stage of the season.



*Should AVB be sacked?*

I can’t see many reasons why not.

Yes they've lost Bale, but the loss of Bale's isn't the main reason why Spurs are hemorrhaging goals at the moment. Sure he would have made opposition sides more conservative on one flank when he played on the wing, and he would have forced most sides to play two out and out cdm's when he played behind the striker, but conversely he was hardly an incredibly defensive player himself and would often leave Spurs exposed themselves when he played out wide.

Meanwhile, it's fair to say that Spurs have lost their creative spark due to the Welshman's move to Madrid, but AVB has had £100 million to spend on replacements. Lamela and Soldado, who cost over £50 million combined, have both been poor buys due to AVB's tactics and what seems to be a lack of motivation (well AVB is their manager, so that's not a surprise...). Lamela mostly played on the right for Roma, but has featured mostly on the left for Spurs. Meanwhile Soldado (although he has been a bit shit regardless) is playing in a side that doesn't create enough chances from open play, which is not really surprising considering Spurs play with such a lack of width at times. Townsend has played a lot of the games on the right and tends to cut in and shoot, while natural centre half Vertonghen and right back Naughton have played most of the games at left back. Chadli is only just starting to settle into the side and Lennon has been inconsistent since his return to the right hand side. When one of your main consistent outlets out wide is the technically inefficient and brainless Kyle Walker you're going to struggle to create chances, let alone win a race for the top four. He would be better suited to a 4x4 relay race in the Olympics, he could probably provide good width on the outside lane :side:.

Staying on the subject of shite full backs, that has obviously been a problem area for AVB this season, but HE DECIDED to loan out his best left back BAE to QPR without bringing in a suitable replacement, despite having the budget to do so. You can argue about Danny Rose being injured all day long, but he was woefully out of his depth at the start of the season and was far more suited to Sunderland's deep lying tactics under MON than he was to AVB's often insane high line (Dawson and Capoue within it at CB today, LOLOLOLOLOLOL!). As already stated, Naughton and Vertonghen aren't suitable replacements either, while on the right flank Kyle Walker is very ordinary at best outside of being a pace merchant, and is offered very little competition by Naughton who is barely premier league quality when in his correct position. All of that is AVB's doing, he had the money and options to fix the issue but hasn't.

Finally at the back you have to look at Hugo Lloris' recent form, which has dipped lower than Mozza's ma's labia. He was in excellent form before his grotesque collision with Lukaku, but AVB has managed that whole affair with far less dignity than Imogen Thomas when she was shagging Ryan Giggs. He wanted the keeper to stay on against Everton when he was clearly more fucked than a minor in Wagg's santa's grotto, and it looks like he has rushed him back too soon based on recent form, seeing as the stopper has made at least one huge clanger in every game since his return. Is Brad Friedel really viewed with that much disdain down at White Hart Lane?

The only excuse you can make for AVB is that his team needs time to gel, but in that case why buy so many players who lacked prem experience all at once? You're just making a rod for your own back by doing that. It's also fair to say that despite all of this Spurs are still in contention for a top four finish, but with increased competition this year (especially Liverpool and Everton :brodgers :martinez) they need to be closer to the top dogs.

Tl;DR: AVB is a fuckern jewk bor!

PS: I'd love to say that I copied and pasted this from Mumorn's account on glory glory, but I didn't. Much like Spur's back line, I guess that's just the way the cookie crumbles :avb


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

+1pt for wall of text


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Loic Remy's Big Fat Xmas Sack Surprise said:


> He's Fulham's all time top PL goal scorer, tbf.


And Hamada's favourite player. :brodgers


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Abk™ said:


> And Hamada's favourite player. :brodgers


:brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*






BRB BACKHEEL NUTMEG

:hendo2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Ross Barkley tweeted this before...










NOW 'KOFF YER GINGER TIT


----------



## Zen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Tottenshit -6 goal difference. :banderas


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Imagine Suarez with Ozil & Ramsey behind him on this form :bron4. Arsenal probably would be undefeated and quite clear at the top right now.


Can't stop the loss to Villa :benteke


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Why the fuck would we need Ross Barkley anyways?










POWELL


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb 












































































































































:kobe9


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Fucking hell Seabs :lmao


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

1-0 








2-0 








3-0








4-0








5-0


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Tottenham outcasts Emmanuel Adebayor and Benoit Assou-Ekotto have risked the wrath of the club and their fans after appearing to mock Sunday's 5-0 defeat by Liverpool.
> 
> Assou-Ekotto, currently on loan at QPR, posted a picture of himself and the exiled striker smiling and holding up five fingers between them.
> 
> The defender captioned the picture on Twitter - retweeted thousands of times - with: "What a game tonight....happy to see my man @E_Adebayor (LOL)'."
> 
> Questioned by fans over the gesture, Assou-Ekotto replied: "It's just a sign between him and me ... it's just me and my friend, that's all."
> 
> Luis Suarez scored twice at White Hart Lane as Liverpool inflicted Spurs' worst home loss in 16 years, moving back up to second in the process.


:lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*In all seriousness though it's brilliant to see AVB flopping so hard. Such a dislikeable person and an abysmal choice of manager for a team with any sort of pressure on them. Funny reading through the thread at how certain people who were saying how strong Spurs were after selling Bale are now laughing at them. Wasn't hard to see that replacing your only game changer with a handful of good players wasn't going to improve the side. He really is a bad manager when he's under pressure. No idea at all how to handle pressure besides blaming others. His media rant was priceless. Such insecurity. Horrible tactics this season. Desperately trying to be Pep's Barca but not realising that's impossible to do with players like NACER CHADLI. 

Liverpool were immense though even if Spurs were very bad. Spurs dune knu ow tu defend tha fitba would be an accurate statement. Pretty sure the front page of The Sun tomorrow is "Raheem Sterling expecting 9th kid courtesy of Kyle Naughton" because he had his dick in Kyle's vagina for 45 minutes straight. It's either a massive coincidence or that knock to the head has really rocked Lloris because he hasn't had a good match since. Suarez is just on another planet right now. Such a shame he's a cuntface. Thought Hendo was brilliant today. Good to see him playing well and I don't just say that for the Hendo fendom on here. Yes I know I put fendom and I noticed straight away but it made me giggle so it shall stay. It's probably more accurate than fandom anyway. Felt rather apropos or however they say it in latin or french or some other far away strange language like Welsh. Donnacha you have funny words right? Actually that's the wrong country isn't it. Oh well. Donnacha you believe my luck. Wait that doesn't really work either. Donnacha is a cunnachunt. That works better. It amuses me more anyway so it shall stay. You wish you were a trend setter like me. Or even a jet setter like me. The nearest you'll ever get to being a jet setter is getting turned down for Eamon Holmes' National Lottery Jet Set. And I mean to be in the crowd that isn't allowed on the screen. Not on the actual competition. Naturally. Imagine someone who came up with such wonderful internet usernames as "DwayneAustin" and "Donnacha" answering question on arts and politics. He'd probably ask for an arts question and then wonder where his whiteboard to draw on is. Wait isn't Donnacha an Arts student? Oh my. Eamon Holmes is a dick anyway. You wanna stay away from that one. And if haribo reads this and thinks it'll be funny to rep me another pic of him that takes me 5 minutes to scroll through then I'll rename you to Erik Lamela so you'll learn not to fuck with me again. Just imagine the shame brought on by that username. Might change Dib's name to that just for fun. Or maybe Donnacha's name. Or maybe Brickhouse's for the irony. Is Jet Set still on btw? I always wondered if the couple who had the holiday at the end of the season got to stay there until the next season? Pretty sure the original name for that show was "You can only run away from Eamon Holmes for so long before you find him in bed with you masturbating at 4 o'clock in the pitch black. Phillip Schofield's game with the phone numbers was better anyway. Phillip was always better than Eamon in every way tbqh. The q means quite btw for you idiots reading that and thinking did he just Erik Lamela the spelling on that one? Yes Erik Lamela is a botch level below CGS. I'd love to meet Phil one day. If anyone on here hasn't got me a Xmas present yet and you're unsure what to get me because you're either an uncreative tyrant or a dick then I'd love to spend the day with Phil and Holly. Actually I bet me and Phil would do a great job double teaming that ass. I'm talking about Holly Willowintheboobies btw. Ugh. Urges. Gonna go have a cheeky wank to Holly Bedknobandboobsticks' tits falling out of her dress.

Back. Pretty soon after actually. Found a picture of Stephen Mulhern during my search for Holly Windinthewillows and that was a turn off. I guess that can be another magic trick for that twat. He could call it "how to prevent cool kids like seabs ejaculating to pictures showing 4 5ths of Holly Schofield's tits." 






































































Good win for Utd. Serious talk now btw. Not sure what happened before. Good performance but really an easy match thanks to Villa not turning up at all. Welbeck averages 2 goals a game this season when he actually plays as a striker. Not much winds me up on here but the notion that Welbeck is a terrible football player really does. He's not. Like at all. Play him in his actual position and he's great and he will score goals as he's proven this season and whenever he plays for England. Brilliant striker performance from him today. Valencia played really well too and showed glimpses of why he was one of the best wingers in the world at one point. Great to see Cleverley have a good game and get a goal too. Likewise seeing Fletcher come back on. Would be such a bonus if we got him fit and playing at the level he can. Giggs with another good game too but let's all ignore that and have a stupid groan next time he's in the starting lineup. *


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That was a triffic read.

I'm also a welbeck fan. Utd should send us more youngsters like him and Jonny Evans. 2/2 in making them a SUCCESS.

Also I hope Kyle Naughtons display makes spurs buy 3 left backs so danny rose COMES HOME


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> Why the fuck would we need Ross Barkley anyways?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POWELL


:homer


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I actually read all of that 'Seabs on acid' post. Fuckern warz~!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Seabs :wilkins


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*haribo. I warned you. You don't even get caps for this.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> * And if haribo reads this and thinks it'll be funny to rep me another pic of him that takes me 5 minutes to scroll through then I'll rename you to Erik Lamela so you'll learn not to fuck with me again. Just imagine the shame brought on by that username. Might change Dib's name to that just for fun. Or maybe Donnacha's name. Or maybe Brickhouse's for the irony. Is Jet Set still on btw? *


This one will take you 10 minutes to scroll past instead. 

I don't think Jet Set's been on for about 5 years. Only ones I can remember these days are Dale's In It To Win It and Nick Knowles' Who Dares Wins. Since those are the best two. I think there's a crap one with John Barrowman too but that may have been one series and cancelled due to Barrowman getting his cock out every time camera 3 panned to him.


EDIT: Should've called me Eamonn Holmes :draper2


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*In It To Win It was pretty good actually. I don't watch them shows anymore because I grew up (unlike erik lamela) but that was good. No Supermarket Sweep though naturally.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It's not as good as Glory Hole in the Wall either.











Seabs the only reason you stopped watching Saturday night TV is because the Michael Barrymore's My Kind of Music & Blind Date double bill ended.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ArnoldTricky said:


>


That is the GOAT gif


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Stars In Their Eyes >>


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

An bhfuil tú ar meisce, Maitiú? :hayden3


----------



## Josh

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

avb out, bielsa in

pls

fair play to liverpool, wonder how they'll cope when suarez goes to madrid

:kobe3


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I blame Donnacha. It's probably his fault somehow.


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



erik lamela said:


> It's not as good as Glory Hole in the Wall either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seabs the only reason you stopped watching Saturday night TV is because the Michael Barrymore's My Kind of Music & Blind Date double bill ended.


*If Barrymore and Cilla were still on Saturday Night TV then yeah of course I'd be watching. I was watching Barrymore on Challenge last month actually. GOAT.*


Synaesthesia said:


> Stars In Their Eyes >>


*Someone find me the video when :bigron comes out as :bigron*


erik lamela said:


>


*Clearly photoshopped to embarrass a respected member of the forum. Low move.*


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> An bhfuil tú ar meisce, Maitiú? :hayden3


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

All this talk of Saturday night tv and no mention of gladiators and JET?












*


GET


















THE























FUCK



























OUT*



































Fuckern warz~! :wilkins


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










We always talk about Jet though. for good reason

We need to talk more about John Fashanu & Saracen. Preferably involving Awooga and going on the second whistle.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

This thread just got amazing


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

CGS would have been fucked if he ever went on Gladiators...



"You will go on my second whistle" - John Anderson

*CGS is disqualified for going on the first whistle* :bigron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Josh said:


> avb out, bielsa in
> 
> pls
> 
> fair play to liverpool, wonder how they'll cope when suarez goes to madrid
> 
> :kobe3


better than tottenham H0t5purs



DUNCAN FERGUSON DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Ross Barkley tweeted this before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW 'KOFF YER GINGER TIT


not sure why Barkley would go to United given that Moyes never played him much when he was at Everton :lol



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *. Thought Hendo was brilliant today. Good to see him playing well and I don't just say that for the Hendo fendom on here. *


everyone just jumping on my, BULK and Shep's bandwagon really. Where's all the United muppets who were mocking him eh? T-C has been very quiet eh? :banderas



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Imagine Suarez with Ozil & Ramsey behind him on this form :bron4. Arsenal probably would be undefeated and quite clear at the top right now.


If Arsenal signed Suarez there is no way they'd also have shelled out for Ozil.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I've always been on the Hendo bandwagon?









Unless you mean it started before I joined... :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Sorry, but I'm going to talk about the fitba and not the UK babes or television.

I'm going to be buzzing for a while yet. So many players were very good. Henderson stepped up so much without Gerrard in the team, and Allen and Lucas wouldn't let Spurs get through them. It helps when you have shit all creative spark, but Allen and Lucas were constantly on them so quickly. Sterling probably played his best game yet too. As much as he was hyped last season, he was so good defensively this game as well as getting forward. Along with Allen, he was quickly on Dembele to win the ball back instantly quite a few times. He also spitroasted Kyle Naughton, which was pretty ace. Suarez as captain worked remarkably too. I thought it was a questionable decision before the game, but he was right up for it and it seemed to help contain the petulant part of his game. He played like a genuine leader for the whole game. Both goals were immense too. The way he shifted it onto his left to get beyond the last defender and slot it in such a small gap probably goes unappreciated just because of how fucking good he is. His second was immense too. Flanaginho gets goal of the match just because it was Flanaginho though. Amazing. I had to laugh at him going beyond Kyle Walker on a few occasions when I was so worried Walker and Lennon would do him in all night for pace.

On the Spurs side, I think last night just showed how damn naive AVB is. He was completely outdone. Dembele is their driving force in midfield, so he was set upon every time he got the ball. I know Spurs do nothing creatively generally, but this just made sure of it. As much talk as the high line gets, that he didn't change it was just stubborn and stupid. You could see it was the problem at half time. Both goals came about due to Henderson breaking through their defensive line at some point in the move. He wasn't going to stop doing it either, because he doesn't stop running. He's got Dawson, who is slow as all fuck and already on a yellow for trying to stop Henderson from bursting through the line at one stage in the first half. Capoue who isn't a defender. Walker, whose speed may suit a high line, but intelligence does not. And Fryers, who replaced Naughton, but was never going to solve the high line crises. He was completely out though, and yet still refused to change it. It's much the same way in that he always just makes like for like subs. He think his way works and refuses to actually change the system when it doesn't. Surely it's the fault of the players when the system is beaten, right? Wrong. Stupid, naive and amazing for us. :brodgers

Hang on lads, what was the score?










Oh, cheers boys. You boys look real happy with the win. Wait.










(Hendo has escaped from Sakho.)










(AVB won't escape from Levy.)


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Flanno getting Walker booked was :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Flanaginho has scored more PL goals from open play than Soldado at WHL. :brodgers


----------



## obby

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Welbeck and Januzaj today bama


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

How the fuck did AVB become a manager anyway? 

The guy earns millions for managing teams at a level of quality any ordinary person could do. 

Baffles my mind, the guy is THE LITERAL WOAT of the footballing world.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> everyone just jumping on my, BULK and Shep's bandwagon really. Where's all the United muppets who were mocking him eh? T-C has been very quiet eh? :banderas


uwotm8 :kolo2. I've been on that bandwagon since day 1 too :bigron 

Also fuck you Andre. And you too Seabs (I saw that sly dig in that wall of text) :bigron


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

glory glory has some absolute gold



> I know all footy fans are know-it-alls but talking to and reading any liverpools fans opinion makes you very quickly realise how condescending they sound. They instantly think they know what our problem is as a football club, how they should be able to easily play through us and how average we are.
> 
> I'd like to point out that:
> 
> 2-1 (Carragher og, Pav)
> 2-1 (Ekotto Bassong)
> 2-1 (Modric, Lennon)
> 4-0 (Modric, Adex2, Defoe)
> 2-1 (Bale, Lennon)
> 
> Haven't finished above us for how long?
> 
> I'm not saying they haven't got a decent side now but I just can't believe how arrogant most come across and how they genuinely think they'll steam roller us, on our own turf.
> 
> I know all teams have idiot fans but they do seem to have more than most


alternating between :banderas and :brodgers looking through their thread.



Claus Gang Solider said:


> uwotm8 :kolo2. I've been on that bandwagon since day 1 too :bigron
> 
> Also fuck you Andre. And you too Seabs (I saw that sly dig in that wall of text) :bigron


sure sure :durant3


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

even Fletcher doesnt like Ashley Young


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Joe Allen completed a total of 44/49 passes – a 90% pass rate. Jordan Henderson completed 58/63 passes – a 92% pass rate. Lucas Leiva completed 51/54 passes – a 94% pass rate.
> 
> Spurs’ midfield trio pales in comparison of Brendan Rodgers’ Liverpool side. Mousa Dembele topped the midfield passing stats with a passing rate of 86%, 24/28 passes found his man. Lewis Holtby found his man just 69% of the time, successfully completing 20/29 while Paulinho also completed just 20 passes, out of a total of 27, a pass rate of 74%.


http://eplindex.com/46300/spurs-0-liverpool-5-spurs-midfield-vs-liverpool-midfield-stats.html

:banderas


----------



## Daiko

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:brodgers


----------



## Josh

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

lol @ livershit fans thinking they're a class side after beating a spurs side with AVB at the helm

back down to earth this weekend against cardiff :kobe3

:wall


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial 1m
We can announce agreement has been reached with Head Coach, Andre Villas-Boas, for the termination of his services http://bit.ly/1hdCGGL

:brodgers


----------



## Destiny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial 1m
> We can announce agreement has been reached with Head Coach, Andre Villas-Boas, for the termination of his services http://bit.ly/1hdCGGL
> 
> :brodgers


:brodgers

Bad time to sack AVB imo.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:avb



Josh said:


> lol @ livershit fans thinking they're a class side after beating a spurs side with AVB at the helm
> 
> back down to earth this weekend against cardiff :kobe3
> 
> :wall


j05h pls


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:avb

Sucks for him but hey. -6 GD in December? Your asking for trouble.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:avb gone! :avb3

This gif sums it up perfectly


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Is there anybody decent that's not managing at the moment that Spurs can hire?


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Guy had to go. Very obvious from the get-go that nothing was going to be working for Spurs this season because of his philsophies.

0-5 at home is just something else.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I think Liverpool should be rewarded for removing AVB's putrid football from the Premierleague. :hendo


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

There is a certain Steve who is available and proven in the Premier League.





























































:kean


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> I think Liverpool should be rewarded for removing AVB's putrid football from the Premierleague. :hendo


Thumbs up yo.

Commiting yourself to watching his Chelsea/Spurs sides for long periods of time over a few short days would probably comatose people. Nothing changed in 4 months despite it being very obvious that nothing was working for them since then.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

AUSSIE GUUS is available. He shouldn't go there though. He should spend his time supporting Australia in the World Cup.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Bad time, I'd say. Bringing in 8 players and changing the core of the team--it's not possible to start firing immediately. The result against Liverpool was the nail and it's unacceptable for any manager, but a tad harsh.

Bielsa? di Matteo?


----------



## Cliffy

Fuck I really wanted him to succeed, hopefully he can iron out some of the naivety of his management gameplan abroad. He'll come good eventually. 

Shame. Press treatment of him was disgraceful especially from those 2 jackasses Ashton and Samuel. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I remember when Cookie Monster(?) said we were stupid for not picking AVB up when he was available :hayden3


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yeah CGS, but there's also this.



Cookie Monster (OR MAYBE ANDRE) said:


> Not the answer.
> 
> **** a caretaker. If Levy wants AVB gone, give him until the end of the season. He will NOT get us relegated so that's fine, if anything the least he'll get us is no European football which a lot of you want anyway if we can't get Champions League football as you all seem to hate the Europa League. In the mean time, Levy can communicate with Baldini and get him to draw up a list of managers who he thinks can give us long term success, someone who would be loyal to the team, get the best out of the team and make us an entertaining team to watch.





Cookie Monster (OR MAYBE ANDRE) said:


>





Cookie Monster (OR MAYBE ANDRE) said:


> Which is why it won't happen.





Cookie Monster (OR MAYBE ANDRE) said:


> Does it matter why I say that? I'm saying it won't happen and he won't be sacked within the next 5 months.





Cookie Monster (OR MAYBE ANDRE) said:


> But it's not. So tough luck.





Cookie Monster (OR MAYBE ANDRE) said:


> You're an even bigger moron than I thought if you think Levy will sack AVB.





Cookie Monster (OR MAYBE ANDRE) said:


> AVB will walk before he is ever sacked.
> 
> Quote it.





Cookie Monster (OR MAYBE ANDRE) said:


> Because he'll realise that he had failed what he wanted to achieve. Every man and his dog named spot has been sacked at Chelsea. Even the great Jose Mourinho, yes, you know, one of the greatest managers of all time in Jose Mourinho was SACKED at Chelsea. Despite winning them their first title in donkeys years as well as numerous other trophies.
> 
> Like I said, quote it. I'm sure you'll be disappointed.


Cookie Monster may have spoken after yesterday's game. Someone else may have and he may have stolen the posts. Either way, it's fair to say he's got no clue.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> I remember when Cookie Monster(?) said we were stupid for not picking AVB up when he was available :hayden3


Knowing that lad Suarez, he'd have made AVB seem the second coming of the Second Special One. You know you're Luis Suarez when scoring on the pitch is easier than scoring in a brothel. :suarez1


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Had to sack him before we play them. Hope they take out their frustration midweek and are ripe for the spanking on the weekend.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

AVB to West Brom pls :avb


----------



## Razor King

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

^ That'd be good for both parties. But I think AVB will try his luck abroad now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Above us in the table and still fired :suarez2


:moyes2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Above us in the table and still fired :suarez2
> 
> 
> :moyes2


Not for long. We comin' for you, top 4!


















Watch us draw at home to West Ham now :moyes1.


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb :avb 












































































































































:kobe9


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Dawson and Capoue at CB, play a high line :avb


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Big Sam survives another!


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Seabs again :wilkins




















































































































































Where is AlienBountyHunter when you need him :avb3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

avb to valencia

kun confirms on his twitter he's out for at least a month and started rehab today. so more like 3 months with our luck


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

so basically Suarez could bite some cunt in the face and still win golden boot :side:

oh and Sebas - you should definitely add this as a smiley -







*can be made smaller if you want


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Sebas?*


----------



## tommo010

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Shame Klinsmann signed that new deal last week, he'd have been my no 1 pick to replace AVB


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Sebastian, could you also add all of Rush's Hendo smileys too plz if he posts them? He needs to surpass Kobe again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Sebas?*


cgs disease spreads :draper2






































to go along with 

:hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 :hendo4 mghendowithabeard pls


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BbnHl2JCYAAvoPA.jpg:large


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

zola has resigned from watford


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Rory Smith ‏@RorySmithTimes 7m
> Luis Suarez at the Emirates to collect his @The_FSF player of the year award. Dealing well with James Richardson's unique questioning.


One of many awards he'll win this season.



> Rory Smith ‏@RorySmithTimes 6m
> Credit to Suarez for coming. By no means a given that players turn up at these things. Seemed genuinely touched


Good guy Suarez. Imagine dem feels when he wins the PFA Player of the Year Award :terry1


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

is it a fan vote?


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Good guy Suarez. Imagine dem feels when he wins the PFA Player of the Year Award :terry1


The FA allowing Suarez to win a PFA Player of the year award?


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> is it a fan vote?


Think so.

Deserved winner.



Claus Gang Solider said:


> The FA allowing Suarez to win a PFA Player of the year award?


----------



## T-C

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

James Richardson is god.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yup.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Did give me a chuckle.


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

woeful decision letting avb go. emphasis should on points tally not on the actual scorelines......and he's on par with last year with an insanely easy winter coming.

Basically the new guy gonna be heralded as a hero for getting like 10 points out of next 4 games, even though anyone would get that. Liverpool should of sacked Brenton last year too right?


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Couple of great goals, from Andreas Pereira and James Wilson, for the united youth side in the Youth FA Cup tonight


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Kin hell that's quite a turn of pace.

Cracking hit on the first one.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ELE said:


> woeful decision letting avb go. *emphasis should on points tally not on the actual scorelines.*.....and he's on par with last year with an insanely easy winter coming.
> 
> Basically the new guy gonna be heralded as a hero for getting like 10 points out of next 4 games, even though anyone would get that. Liverpool should of sacked Brenton last year too right?


A negative 6 GD in december is hard to ignore tbh.


----------



## Desecrated

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

tbf it's impossible to not sack him. Media was already circling around him and if he had another press conference, he would of latched onto blaming everything, everyone and a few Chinese children. He'd probably punch a few people who would mock him on the street at the rate he was going. Tactics are probably far off what Levy wants to see and throw in that Spurs' can't even score goals. Confidence of the team would of been destroyed & crushed beyond repair after the result to.

All credit to him, he got consistent results and league standing. But Spurs have won most of their games by 1-0 margins and there is no guile.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

They should have kept good old :arry


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

From Wikipedia:



> Roberto Soldado Rillo (Spanish pronunciation: [roˈβerto solˈdaðo ˈriʎo]; born 27 May 1985) is a Spanish professional footballer who plays for Tottenham Hotspur in the Premier League as a laughing stock.


:ti


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

How does saying "this is on me, not the team" blaming everyone and everything else? I'm lost. I'm pretty certain he said that to Sky/BBC after both thrashings.

Unlike Fergie of course, who didn't say it after getting mauled at home by City and Liverpool.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> Napoli have approached Liverpool about Daniel Agger & are hoping to take the defender on loan in January.


LOLRafa.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> I remember when Cookie Monster(?) said we were stupid for not picking AVB up when he was available :hayden3


Pretty sure RUS said that. :steebiej Yeah that's right, sod you RUS and your racist Aussie cricket announcers. :terry



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> I think Liverpool should be rewarded for removing AVB's putrid football from the Premierleague. :hendo


And Villa should be thanked for keeping Moyes in a job for at least another month. :moyes2 And somehow letting Cleverley the Snail run in behind to score should hopefully mean no need for Man U to sign a CM in Jan. :fergie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*






My sides.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

If nothing else comes of this season, at least we have the next Messi in James Wilson.

Kid is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

gazzetta saying that guarin to chelsea for 18 mil euro is on

:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Hank Scorpio said:


> My sides.


:avb3

More WOAT than the Arsenal away boyz?


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

What Chelsea should do is save their 18M and just take Moses back.

PLEASE


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Bozza's Xmas Buffet said:


> And Villa should be thanked for keeping Moyes in a job for at least another month. :moyes2 And somehow letting Cleverley the Snail run in behind to score should hopefully mean no need for Man U to sign a CM in Jan. :fergie


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Bozza's Xmas Buffet said:


> Pretty sure RUS said that. :steebiej Yeah that's right, sod you RUS and your racist Aussie cricket announcers. :terry


didn't say that :hayden3 but i do like AVB, however he keeps making the same mistakes. Needs to learn how to be more flexible, and his substitutions are pretty ordinary.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Sorry Rush maybe it was someone else then, you know I wouldn't deliberately frame a sexy Russell Crowe look-a-like like yourself. :heskeymania



Liam Miller said:


>







AVB will have his "Cheers for you!" DVD playing on repeat tonight. No wonder he complained about the White Hart Lane atmosphere when he listens to that every night. :darkbarry


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Bozza's Xmas Buffet said:


> Sorry Rush maybe it was someone else then, you know I wouldn't deliberately frame a sexy Russell Crowe look-a-like like yourself. :heskeymania












don't make me go fightin' round the world lad.


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ELE said:


> woeful decision letting avb go. emphasis should on points tally not on the actual scorelines......and he's on par with last year with an insanely easy winter coming.
> 
> Basically the new guy gonna be heralded as a hero for getting like 10 points out of next 4 games, even though anyone would get that. Liverpool should of sacked Brenton last year too right?


Why should they have sacked him? It was his first season at the helm just like AVB. He wasn't expected to do a miracle and they're ascending right now. Spurs on the other hand after spending over £100m in the summer have done shit all.


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> More WOAT than the Arsenal away boyz?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Hank Scorpio said:


> My sides.


Wow, beautiful. Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I wonder where THE GOAT OF WOATS AVB will manage next. He's quickly moving down that premier league table and will likely manage a mid-table team next. 

I'm guessing Manchester United.


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*^ 

We'll have the last laugh when we're sitting 5th on New Years Eve. Who'll be laughing then? :vince2

In fairness to AVB I think he'd do ok at a West Brom for example where the same pressure he had at Chelsea and Spurs isn't on him. Lack of player egos and media attention would help him. The tactical inflexibility and personal insecurity would be still be problems though. The fact he ever got the Spurs job after Chelsea was a farce. He'd best going to a (to steal a phrase) poverty league like Portugal again and rebuilding his reputation to deceive people again into thinking he's a clever manager. *


----------



## Humph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Wilsh banned for the Chelsea game :hb Will actually have the ball in midfield without him running straight into a player and giving it away :hb


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

AVB is one of the frontrunners to take the WBA job with Di Matteo and Solksjaer ruled out.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Sounds like it could be a hamstring injury for Zabaleta tonight.

If it is then he'll probably miss the Liverpool game. :brodgers

Flanno already licking his lips at the thought of all those overlapping runs against Milner or whoever their RB will be.


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Flanagan licks more windows than he does lips.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Ki absolutely deserved that goal. Was excellent.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

So... We suck :draper2

We get one goal and then have no clue how to score another to kill the game :ti


----------



## Humph

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



KURT ANGLE DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> KIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Damn Chelsea are bad these days. We're doing a November in December.

Wes Brown was godly, Willian is still proving useless.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Chelsea :lmao. Really hope Sunderland go on to win the whole thing now tbh.


----------



## Zen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Of course we lost to Sunderland with a 119th minute goal......

Pretty disgusted right now


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Chelsea looked absolutely knackered in the second half of extra time. Should be interesting to see how Arsenal/Chelsea plays out seeing as how both teams are looking to bounce back after a loss.

Also see that we're playing Oldham in the fa cup. Would not mind handing out another 5-0 to those fuckers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> So... We suck :draper2
> 
> We get one goal and then have no clue how to score another to kill the game :ti


mmm Mannone! :torres


----------



## Zen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Nobody is making the runs when we win it. Everybody just stands there expecting the ball to arrive on their feet. OS frustrating


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Same problem. We played 20-25 games this season and probably won 3 comfortably. If the striker and especially the 3 midfielders behind him can't kill a game, Jose needs to go back to a 4-3-3, ineffective most of the time and vulnerable at the back as a result of the 4 attackers. Better to lose this game than Arsenal on Monday, problem is that Lampard and Luiz/Cahill for example played 120 minutes for no reason when they're starting that match.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 6m
> Liverpool MD Ian Ayre today travelled to Barcelona to open talks with Pere Guardiola over a possible new deal for Luis Suarez.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Also see that we're playing Oldham in the fa cup. Would not mind handing out another 5-0 to those fuckers







the sequel :vince$


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Guess Sunderland found the Ki to unlocking Chelseas defence.


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

The Special One has run out of magic it seems. 

Good on the worthless cunt.

:kobe10


----------



## Zen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ELE said:


> Guess Sunderland found the Ki to unlocking Chelseas defence.


Not like it was hard


----------



## ELE

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

HE MAD. HE MAAAAAAAAD AS HELL.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

BORINI with a goal and an assist.

:banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



erik lamela said:


> the sequel :vince$


Hence why I want us to hand out a right beating to them. Also fuck that wannabe Doctor Who Matt Smith :cuss:

And I found Joel and ReDead's twitter accounts



> @CFC_Talk
> 
> Genrally hope that Torres dies so we can the 50 million back on insurance, worst transfer in the history of football.





> Ryan Fahy ‏@ryan_fahy 18m
> 
> I'd rather lose under Jose than win under Rafa.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

NOW THERE ARE MORE RUMOURS OF ALONSO COMING BACK.

MULTIPLE SOURCES.

SUAREZ. ALONSO. Alright.

That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more. Going to bed before I do something crazy.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> NOW THERE ARE MORE RUMOURS OF ALONSO COMING BACK.
> 
> MULTIPLE SOURCES.
> 
> SUAREZ. ALONSO. Alright.
> 
> That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more. Going to bed before I do something crazy.


Xabi's available on a free in the summer right?

He'd be a good addition to squad depth for our champion's league run :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Please don't fill my head up with Xabi and Suarez talk. Please don't my heart cannot handle that tonight :xabi

Joel make post about Chelsea singing him to give me less feels pls :terry1


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool chelsea



Hank Scorpio said:


> Xabi's available on a free in the summer right?
> 
> He'd be a good addition to squad depth for our champion's league run :side:


:xabi


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

No longer the happy one. :jose

Arsenal should absolutely dick Chelsea this week.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

If Xabi comes back, then does he replace Lucas or Hendo in the starting line up?


----------



## Death Rider

:mark: at xabi returning

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*






0:21 :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

These Xabi rumours crop up every three or so months. I don't think it's likely.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Can't sleep. Too excite



NotoriousTCG said:


> If Xabi comes back, then does he replace Lucas or Hendo in the starting line up?


He can replace Mignolet for all I care. :xabi2



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> These Xabi rumours crop up every three or so months. I don't think it's likely.


There is HOPE in your user title, but seemingly none in your heart


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I can't have my heart broken again. Don't do this to me.


----------



## CGS

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> I can't have my heart broken again. Don't do this to me.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

so zab injured in a meaningless game, no natural right backs for probably a month, boyata or milner to play right back through christmas, jovetic becoming 'ill' an hour before the game meaning 6 subs

but what is luck with injures?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> so zab injured in a meaningless game, no natural right backs for probably a month, boyata or milner to play right back through christmas, jovetic becoming 'ill' an hour before the game meaning 6 subs
> 
> but what is luck with injures?


You should play your U18 team against us just to be safe.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

we'd still win


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Pellegrini would probably get confused when you got back to 2-1 behind and shut up shop. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

back to 2-1?

:banderas liverpool scoring two :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Just ask J05h. :avb


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

After reading reactions to today's match elsewhere I am convinced 90% of American Chelsea fans are fucking retarded.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



God™ said:


> After reading reactions to today's match elsewhere I am convinced 90% of Americans are fucking retarded.


Fixed.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



God™ said:


> After reading reactions to today's match elsewhere I am convinced 90% of American Chelsea fans are fucking retarded.


I must be part of the other 10% :brodgers.

Honestly though, I never feel comfortable going down a goal. Back then, there was a "sure we may equalize" feeling, now its gone. Can't score to save our lives.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

You were a goal down for about two minutes. :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

Just saw the fixture list from Dec 23 - Jan 2

Brutal. Too many matches not enough depth. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Mikey Damage said:


> Just saw the fixture list from Dec 23 - Jan 2
> 
> Brutal. Too many matches not enough depth.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





> You're remarkably chipper considering the season is only a bit over a third of the way brickhouse. Arsenal have a tough Christmas period, Everton, City, Napoli, Chelsea and Newcastle (and west ham but really fuck them, should be easy) in various competitions. Can see them dropping points over the next few games, i can see us dropping some points but i can see Chelsea and City steaming through.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/27166673-post8166.html

i did say it :brodgers Arsenal aren't the third pig, that brick house will tumble.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rossiter and Brad Smith into the senior squad. Rossiter is just sixteen years old. Smith could actually go a long way to fixing the Aussie left back situation too - if he didn't want to play for England.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rockhead said:


> I must be part of the other 10% :brodgers.














> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> Roberto Martinez says @EFC have already "had phone calls from clubs asking about taking their players (on loan) for next season."












Everloan FC. They are like the Watford of the Prem. Enjoy your fake success.

Meanwhile. Liverpool giving THEIR OWN youth a chance. :mark:

Rossiter. 16 years old. Fowler has already labelled him as the next Gerrard. Now gonna be in the first team squad.

Future GOAT


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

more like future WOAT when dat pressure gets to him and he ends up like Michael Johnson more than Steven Gerrard 8*D

also Chelsea steaming through their fixtures :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Meanwhile. Liverpool giving THEIR OWN youth a chance. :mark:
> 
> Rossiter. 16 years old. Fowler has already labelled him as the next Gerrard. Now gonna be in the first team squad.
> 
> Future GOAT


just wait until Canos, Ibe, Sterling, Suso, Jones, Rossiter and Smith all develop :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

yeah, look out ladies.


----------



## Zen

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> 0:21 :banderas


"I've never heard of Manchester City" - Mike Tyson﻿ :banderas

That will go down as one of the great Tyson quotes, up there with "I'll fuck you till you love me ******"


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> No longer the happy one. :jose
> 
> Arsenal should absolutely dick Chelsea this week.


Not really. They should beat us. But our problem isn't that we're giving teams many chances. It's we're not killing them off and then those teams are taking their few chances and winning/drawing the game.

We're creating chances, we're just not scoring the right amount of goals we should be, which is annoying. But they have been absolutely no signs for us to cop a hammering from anyone.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Adrien Mercier said:


> "I've never heard of Manchester City" - Mike Tyson﻿ :banderas
> 
> That will go down as one of the great Tyson quotes, up there with "I'll fuck you till you love me ******"


no it won't.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Joel said:


> Not really. They should beat us. But our problem isn't that we're giving teams many chances. It's we're not killing them off and then those teams are taking their few chances and winning/drawing the game.
> 
> We're creating chances, we're just not scoring the right amount of goals we should be, which is annoying. But they have been absolutely no signs for us to cop a hammering from anyone.


Arsenal will control the game. They have a good midfield, it's at home, and your midfield is quite shit. That you're unlikely to take chances when on the break because your strikers are very shit means I think Arsenal should win comfortably. I'd expect Jose to set up like he did at United and try for a 0-0 though. He's already hinted at it in his comments after the Sunderland game, saying he should be more defensive.


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Arsenal will control the game. They have a good midfield, it's at home, and your midfield is quite shit. That you're unlikely to take chances when on the break because your strikers are very shit means I think Arsenal should win comfortably. I'd expect Jose to set up like he did at United and try for a 0-0 though. He's already hinted at it in his comments after the Sunderland game, saying he should be more defensive.


Arsenal won't be the first team we've come up this season having better central midfielders than we do. They will control the game, just like other teams have done. But in most of the games, our final line (the defence) has done the job. Before the Sunderland game, we had one of the best defence records in the league. The goals we've conceded since then? Mainly set piece goals where the ball bounces around in the box 2 times before it falls to the opposition and they score.

Don't get me wrong, Arsenal should win due to form, but a battering? Nope. There is nothing to suggest that. Also let's not forget the fact that this is a massive game, so mentalities will be different in both teams.

We could lose. But can't see a battering. Now if we were going to the Etihad...


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

winning comfortably =/= a battering


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rush said:


> winning comfortably =/= a battering


I'm still on the original "dicking" thing. Look, the game is either going to finish 2-1 to someone, or 3-1 when the chasing team concedes another goal near/in stoppage time. No one aint winning comfortable or getting battered/dicked/whatever.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I feel more confident about this game against Chelsea than I have any game against Chelsea (or league game against them, at least) in a while. But then I was confident about going to Old Trafford for the first time in a while and look how that turned out. We need to win this game.

I haven't watched an entire Chelsea game this season since...shit, the game at Goodison, I think, so most of my conclusions on them are drawn from extended highlight and the like, but defensively they do not look like a Jose Mourinho side. From set-pieces they look borderline-shambolic at times. The centre of midfield has been their weak spot the whole season, but the onus is on us to take advantage of that. Chelsea's pool of strikers isn't great, sure. But we have, like, one decent striker of our own, and if he plays like he did against City then we're worse off than they are. Big Giroud does love a goal in London, though.

My body is ready for Monday night either way.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

There's no real reason to think Chelsea should beat Arsenal. Yet I think they will.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Adam Digby ‏@Adz77 3m
Fredy Guarin agent to Radio Caracol “The interest of Chelsea is virtually official, the Blues are talking to #Inter" #CFC (1/3)

Adam Digby ‏@Adz77 1m
Guarin agent (2/3) “There has been a lot of contact between #Inter & #CFC. All we are waiting for now is a decision from President Thohir"

Adam Digby ‏@Adz77 41s
Guarin agent (3/3) “The Manchester clubs have also shown interest, but unlike with #CFC, he is a backup option for both of them" #MUFC #MCFC

no real idea if this is legit yet or just his agent talking big for a big move/new contract. never really know these days. honestly is a kind of meh signing, and i suspect it would be for most chelsea fans too.


----------



## Curry

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I haven't watched an entire Chelsea game this season since...shit, the game at Goodison, I think, so most of my conclusions on them are drawn from extended highlight and the like, but defensively they do not look like a Jose Mourinho side. *From set-pieces they look borderline-shambolic at times*. The centre of midfield has been their weak spot the whole season, but the onus is on us to take advantage of that. Chelsea's pool of strikers isn't great, sure. But we have, like, one decent striker of our own, and if he plays like he did against City then we're worse off than they are. Big Giroud does love a goal in London, though.


Whole paragraph is pretty much spot on but the set-pieces are a highlight. I can't imagine the last time I was this worried every time a free kick or corner gets swung into the box. 



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> no real idea if this is legit yet or just his agent talking big for a big move/new contract. never really know these days. honestly is a kind of meh signing, and i suspect it would be for most chelsea fans too.


I don't pay that much attention to Serie A but hasn't he been playing as a second striker for Inter? I assume we'd want to move him back into centre/defensive midfield. 

When I have seen him he looks pretty fast and strong but fairly useless on the ball, a bit like having another Ramires. It could go well but he could very easily slide into the Mikel/Essien group of just being in the midfield without doing anything.


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I think Arsenal should be looking at the Chelsea game as a great opportunity to take three points from a top four rival. While they might have been battered at the Etihad (like most other teams) they still managed to score three times, which has got to be commended and also shows a high level of attacking potency considering that Citeh have only conceded five goals at home in the league all season. Meanwhile, Chelsea have conceded eight in their last four league games. I'd certainly expect Jose to attempt to make his defence/system as tight as Alex's ideal boyfriend, especially in comparison to previous games against "lesser sides". Still, Arsenal have more attacking quality and tactical nous in the final third than United do this season, so hopefully we won't witness a repeat of that horrendous 0-0 between United and Arsenal from earlier this season. Well, obviously we won't exactly, because United aren't playing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

i would compare him to ramires too. i mean he's a good player, but i don't think he's that much of a step up on players chelsea have. he obviously helps their depth and is probably better than ramires.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Hopefully Zaha, Anderson and Fabio get a chance tonight. Moyes has already said he is going to make changes.


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Arsenal/Chelsea is there for Arsenal to win. They'll get at least a draw but it's Arsenal's game if they turn up.*


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Arsenal will lose. That bust cycle is coming in hard on them...

Gonna LOL hard when Arsenal go down. 
Gonna LOL hard when Ozil doesn't show up. 
Gonna LOL hard when that donkey Giroud doesn't score. 
Gonna LOL hard when their defence gets ripped into pieces.
Gonna LOL @ LOLING @ Arsenal.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

^ Fucking hell that's the best one yet :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

The lego/Banderas GIF is all kinds of win.

I think Guarin would be a very good signing. He's better on the ball than Ramires and has been excellent this season for Inter. Adapting to the pace of the league may be his biggest issue.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Posters on RAWK arguing over where Sturridge fits into the team when he comes back. Some want to push him out wide on the right :ti

Just stick him and Suarez up front, LIKE HOW IT WAS BEFORE STURRIDGE GOT INJURED WHEN THEY WERE BOTH BANGING IN GOALS. I remember people wondering how the two would play together when Suarez came back from his ban, completely forgetting that they had an almost telepathic partnership last season. 

It's not as if Suarez needs to be on the shoulder of the last defender to score goals, he's always dropping deep anyway. His third against Norwich shows that.

I swear the only knowledgeable Liverpool posters on the internet are on here. :kobe10


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That gif was well worth the extra scrolling distance. :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

mirror journalist saying this is the team



> De Gea, Rafael, Smalling, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Cleverley, Jones, Anderson, Young, Welbeck


young....enaldo


not much goal threat in that team either


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Very surprised if that indeed is the team, I was sure Zaha and Fabio would get a chance and it would be strange to see De Gea, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Cleverley and Jones starting as I assumed they would be rested. 

Hopefully WELBOAT is on top form.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



> Tottenham Hotspur
> Team to face West Ham in tonight's Capital One Cup Quarter-Final:
> 
> Lloris; Walker, Chiriches, Capoue, Rose; Lennon, Dembele, Sigurdsson, Townsend; Adebayor, Defoe.
> 
> Subs: Friedel, Fredericks, Fryers, Chadli, Eriksen, Holtby, Soldado.


back to 442 :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

cold night stoke


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> mirror journalist saying this is the team
> 
> 
> 
> young....enaldo
> 
> 
> not much goal threat in that team either


Awful team. Stoke to win.



tommo010 said:


> back to 442 :hmm:


Nothing wrong with a good 4-4-2. :woy

Pic on the BBC page:










:moyes3


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That Moyes face is superb. :moyes1


----------



## Joel

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Looks like the face he would pull when the team asks what tactics they are playing tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

ANDO ANDO ANDO










MOYES SHOWING NO MERCY MY LAWD

TIMES UP

LETS DO THIS

LEEEEEEEEEEEEROY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEENKINS!!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Rooney injured :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Behold my paint skillz


----------



## AEA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

That United team doesn't fill me with confidence :/


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Dem weather conditions



Cantona song :banderas


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

fucking hell Ashley Young has managed to get shitter, surprised that was even possible


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*He's not a shit player, he's just been drained of any confidence he had.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

He's a small club player IMO. Needs a team built to suit him. At Villa he was involved in everything, but even at the time of the transfer the word from all of their fans was that he was a "Match of the Day player". Seems to have lost the crazy pace he had with them too.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

he's still shit.....:side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> fucking hell Ashley Young has managed to get shitter, surprised that was even possible





Irish Jet said:


> He's a small club player IMO. Needs a team built to suit him. At Villa he was involved in everything, but even at the time of the transfer the word from all of their fans was that he was a "Match of the Day player". Seems to have lost the crazy pace he had with them too.





united_07 said:


> he's still shit.....:side:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Jesus Christ Young what a belter. :|


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Slight deflection I think.

Not impressed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Old Young is back after that miss










Just wanted a reason to post the above. Love these :lmao


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Welbeck, Cleverley and now Young scoring for Man U?! WOATAMANIA BROTHER! :hogan :moyes2

And yeah like Irish Jet says, MON's main tactic at Villa was give the ball to Young.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Magic said:


>


Quite sure he done exactly what I said he was.

Spectacular goal. Which he is capable of, but will not make up for him being awful 90% of the time. If he could do that consistently he would be starting every week, because lord knows he's had enough chances.


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

EVRA

brilliant finish on his weaker foot


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Sherwood out!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

:avb back in plz.

sack the players


----------



## ABK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



EGame said:


>


:rep instantly.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> Quite sure he done exactly what I said he was.
> 
> Spectacular goal. Which he is capable of, but will not make up for him being awful 90% of the time. If he could do that consistently he would be starting every week, because lord knows he's had enough chances.


Just winding you up, mate.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs wacked in the spuds by a couple of Hammers  The downward spiral continues. It is not a good run for them atm.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

United giving Chelsea a masterclass (maybe just a lecture) on not cocking up when in the lead haha


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*Spurs losing twice at home to West Ham and conceding 5 goals at home to a team who've scored 13 in 16 in the league this season. Loooooooooooooooooool.

Good showing tonight. Next 3 games should give us a good run of 5 straight wins. Valencia seems to have that yard of pace back and it's great that we've got games wrapped up in time to give Fletcher minutes. Utd support tonight was fantastic too. Young's not a bad player. He proved that in his first season when he was productive for us. Since then though his confidence has just disappeared through constant injuries not giving him any momentum in the team and the diving stupidity.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Three clean sheets in a row, good to see. Hopefully keep that up into the new year, West Ham, Hull and Norwich left to play in December, should really be picking up 9 points from those 3 games.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

We still have such a huge problem passing the ball forward during most of the matches. What on earth is going on with that. 
Smalling to rafael, rafael to uncleverly then back from there. Our lack of attack through the middle and on the left is shocking. 
Rafael + Valencia are the only consistent performers going forward. Excluding Rooney.


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

*2 more wins to laud over Shep :moyes2*


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Good showing tonight. Next 3 games should give us a good run of 5 straight wins.*





united_07 said:


> Three clean sheets in a row, good to see. Hopefully keep that up into the new year, West Ham, Hull and Norwich left to play in December, should really be picking up 9 points from those 3 games.


Will return to these for future LOL. :moyes1


----------



## united_07

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Good draw, home second. Really should be reaching the final.

Rafael and Valencia down the right is far more attacking compared to when Smallng or Jones are at right back


----------



## Hamada

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



united_07 said:


> fucking hell Ashley Young has managed to get shitter, surprised that was even possible


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Will return to these for future LOL. :moyes1


*Bookmarked just in the case. Use of the word should saves me though. Always remember to have an out.*


----------



## AEA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Decent performance tonight, 2 great goals. Next 3 games should be all wins but knowing United this season..


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Better performance than expected considering the players missing and the weather, meh draw wanted city.

Cracking goal from young.


----------



## AEA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Better performance than expected considering the players missing and the weather, meh draw wanted city.
> 
> Cracking goal from young.


You wanted to get hammered 4-1 again by City?


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Spurs :ti


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

A very good result, and although I wouldn't be too concerned with it in those conditions, a pleasing performance.

Three clean sheets in a row, the last two in away games, not too bad. The younger CB's are taking their chance. Hope we stick with a settled two from those three. It's amazing the difference Rafael makes. Gives Valencia some versatility and you could see him using that to get into good areas, as opposed to being lost. Very encouraging what we have there, that's going to be our outlet for most of the season I'd imagine.

A bit of continuity tonight really helped. I'd hope the same applies on Saturday. Don't want too see anymore than 2 or 3 changes from tonight's team assuming Rooneys out. Anderson's out obviously and either Januzaj, Kagawa or Hernandez could come in for him. I'd be happy if the rest was left as it was.

As for the games coming up. We've said that a few times about "favourable" fixtures in the past. Need to go on a run though, it's a promising start.


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Mikey Damage said:


> Just saw the fixture list from Dec 23 - Jan 2


You've not looked at mid-March yet have you? :wenger



Liam Miller said:


> meh draw wanted city.


Wut.

We'd at least have a shot in the final at a neutral ground to City. Across two legs, no fucking chance.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Liam Miller said:


> Better performance than expected considering the players missing and the weather, meh draw wanted city.
> 
> Cracking goal from young.


Beats Stoke, want's City.

:chrisholly


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



erik lamela said:


> You've not looked at mid-March yet have you? :wenger
> 
> 
> 
> Wut.
> 
> We'd at least have a shot in the final at a neutral ground to City. Across two legs, no fucking chance.


I was just looking at it if we lost to them i'd rather it be in the semi's rather than a final.



Either way fletcher was gonna score the winner :fergie


----------



## Shepard

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *2 more wins to laud over Shep :moyes2*


lauding wins over the bottom side :banderas


I'd fancy us maybe over one game against you but I'd be surprised in two legs. Hopefully Alfie comes back to LEAD THE CHARGE


----------



## Destiny

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



KURT ANGLE DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> lauding wins over the bottom side :banderas
> 
> 
> I'd fancy us maybe over one game against you but I'd be surprised in two legs. Hopefully Alfie comes back to LEAD THE CHARGE


BORINI will come on in the 75th and score the winner in the 90th for both legs. He'll nutmeg Jones, Ferdinand and De Gea before the ball finds the back of the net.



:argh:


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










:yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## Rush

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## EGame

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It's all going downhill again once Saurez leaves next season though.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



EGame said:


> It's all going downhill again once Saurez leaves next season though.


That may be so, but as long as Suarez stays, we should be fine.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Barca can kiss adios to La Liga for half a decade if Suarez ends up at Madrid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

but then barca sign sturridge

NOW WHAT


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Then Madrid still win the title because Everton will have taken Neymar on loan.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> but then barca sign sturridge
> 
> NOW WHAT


Spend the combined transfer fees on Bale, Ronaldo, Messi, Heskey, 2006 Ronaldinho, and a time machine for Gerrard to go back and kidnap his 2004 self to be used in his place.

Pretty simple really:cheer


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Apparently Lamela, Chiriches, Eriksen and Chadli were Baldini signings and AVB wanted Hulk, Moutinho and Villa. This of course probably came from twitter so, you know, it might not be a thousand per cent accurate. Lamela must feel like Matilda Wormwood right now. Which I guess makes AVB Danny DeVito? I'm picturing AVB telling him he was an accident and to shut up and eat his dinner because the grown-ups are watching Wheel of Fortune and talking about fitba. I wonder if Lamela finds a Ms. Honey in all this. I suppose we'll have to wait and see who the next Spurs manager is.

IMO they should go for Barry Chuckle, Tyrion Lannister or Al Swearengen. Any of the three would be better than Hoddle.

Oh shit, they should go for Hodor. Actually, fuck that, they should get Hoddle and HE should pull a Hodor. Can you imagine the MotD interviews with Linekar? Gary's asking his questions and being all Gary Linekar and Hoddle just answers everything by blankly nodding and saying "Hoddle." Fuck sake I think Lawrenson would literally piss and shit all over himself. Someone please make this happen.


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I generally don't care about repping people unless it's to spread gifs and what not, but I really want to rep that last post. Fuckern rep system :bigron

It's also amusing how it's _always_ someone else who wanted the duds (Chiriches aside), not the guy who just got sacked for doing a shite job :avb


----------



## haribo

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I wonder if Lamela finds a Ms. Honey in all this.


I wish :avb

Who's Miss Trunchbull here? And Bruce Bogtrotter?











This GIF is getting better all the time btw. Soon it'll be just Levy with everybody else faded away like the Back to the Future photo.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Apparently Solskjaer is the fav for the West Brom job.

And Frank De Boer is fav for the Spurs job.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Pretty sure reports in Holland were that de Boer told Spurs no.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



EGame said:


> It's all going downhill again once Saurez leaves next season though.


Oh you didn't hear about the bumper new contract, I thought everybody had heard about the bumper new contract.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*










*HYPE POST!! HULL VS WEST BROM TWO DAYS AWAY!! PREDICTION TIME!!!*

As you all well know, West Brom has struggled mightily this year with their WEAK ASSORTMENT OF SISSIES making up 10/11ths of their roster. Meanwhile, Hull City continues to field the greatest assortment of talent across Europe, let alone merely the UK.

Well, this much is obvious to me, the HULL CITY TIGERS are going to MAUL THE SHIT out of the West Brom (/googles team name) BAGGIES? THROSTlES?. (Seriously, they have two names, and they're both utter shite? What a bunch o' plonkers, AMIRITE?!) 

*PREDICTION:*

HULL: 3 (Huddlestone 2, Graham)

West Brom: 1 (Long)

GO GET 'EM TIGERS!!!








​


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

FOOKING HAVE IT

http://instagram.com/p/iHDgE9t8AT/


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yeah De Boer wants to stay at Ajax.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



ALAN PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE said:


> It's also amusing how it's _always_ someone else who wanted the duds (Chiriches aside), not the guy who just got sacked for doing a shite job :avb


Tbf, Eriksen wasn't a bad signing. They paid, what, £12 or thereabouts? That's not bad business. I mean, he's not Erik Lamela. He certainly looked good until the injury cut his nuts off for a minute there. Isn't Eriksen's fault that he's the only creative player on an uncreative fitba team with an uncreative manager. 

Eriksen is basically the swanky Armani watch on the wrist of the collective boring, piss-stained, rancid tramp that is Tottenham Hotspur Fitba Club.


----------



## Andre

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I've not been overly impressed by what I've seen from him so far, aside from a storming game that he had against us at the start of the season. Then again, everyone has a blinder against us. Altidore will probably score a hat trick at the weekend, Bardsley will probably fail to score an own goal and Gardner might resemble something slightly more impressive than a tree stump. Along come Norwich, etc. 

Actually, Eriksen had a couple of decent outings in the Europa as well, but there's no fuckern chance that I'm using that as a barometer of quality either. Even Lamela has put in one half decent performance in that competition's group stage this season. It's the kind of cup stage where you receive at least a 4/10 performance for just putting your shirt on the correct way round and remembering to do up your laces, although CGS once received a 3/10 rating for a Europa league performance.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Magic said:


> FOOKING HAVE IT
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/iHDgE9t8AT/


Lol they all no sold it. How can you score a beauty like that and end up with that kind of reaction? Only Mario "the postman" Balotelli doesn't celebrate goals because he's just a postman doing his job.

:balo2


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Gotta feel for McKay.. wtf.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

If I know anything about law (and I don't), I'd say this is textbook constructive dismissal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Tan is off his fucked head. It'll all end in tears down there.



Ruckus said:


> Lol they all no sold it. How can you score a beauty like that and end up with that kind of reaction? Only Mario "the postman" Balotelli doesn't celebrate goals because he's just a postman doing his job.
> 
> :balo2


Standard goal for our kids mate. They're used to it.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Expect the Cardiff players to be as pumped as eleven fucking Popeyes at an all-you-can-eat spinach buffet this weekend.

Liverpool title train is about to be derailed, and Vincent fucking Tan is the penny on the tracks that is gonna cause it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Expect the Cardiff players to be as pumped as eleven fucking Popeyes at an all-you-can-eat spinach buffet this weekend.
> 
> Liverpool title train is about to be derailed, and Vincent fucking Tan is the penny on the tracks that is gonna cause it.


Aye, probably the worst time to be playing them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

It could be the best time if he gives Malky the boot in the next day and then decides to manage the team himself. I wouldn't put it beyond him.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Zola to Cardiff? I wondered why he resigned this week...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

i can kind of see where tan is coming from. he's given mackay 35 mil already, and with that he broke their transfer record 3 times. it's not totally ridiculous to say no more money is available in jan. 

how tan has handled the matter, however, is wherein the problem lies. ever since he sacked that bloke earlier in the season who was close with mackay the writing has been on the wall. mackay is replaceable though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Tan is saying he overspent in the summer though, which can only be attributed back to Tan. Someone in the club has to have signed off on those deals, and it won't have been Malky. It will be Tan or someone Tan has put into place to deal with those matters. He's attempted to undermine Malky ever since, as evidenced by his representative coming out and giving the "not even a penny" line, which is again aimed at embarrassing Malky. They're making him seem like a petulant child, but Tan is really the only one coming across as one.

It'll be interesting if Malky is replaceable. As a manager tactically? Sure. He's done a good job, but there's other good managers out there. The problem is that if Malky goes, the players may respond very poorly to it. Right now it seems like us against them. If Malky goes then I can't imagine it having a positive effect on team morale.

Tan obviously has no idea how to run a club either. "Walk away or I'll sack you". Who isn't going to take the pay off? It doesn't hurt Mackay to be sacked, because everyone knows Tan is a loon.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Expect the Cardiff players to be as pumped as eleven fucking Popeyes at an all-you-can-eat spinach buffet this weekend.
> 
> Liverpool title train is about to be derailed, and Vincent fucking Tan is the penny on the tracks that is gonna cause it.


This reads like the innate pessimism of a United twonk. I hate to say this, but you're better than this DA.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

it depends on the replacement. people thought southampton were mad to get rid of adkins. well and truly vindicated.

like i said, tan has handled the situation poorly. he clearly has no clue what happens at a football club, and has even less of a clue when it comes to handling people at the club. issuing an ultimatum before christmas is beyond retarded. actually, issuing it at all is beyond retarded.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DES LYNAM'S CHESTNUTS ON AN OPEN FIRE said:


> This reads like the innate pessimism of a United twonk. I hate to say this, but you're better than this DA.


No he's not.

:moyes2



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> it depends on the replacement. people thought southampton were mad to get rid of adkins. well and truly vindicated.
> 
> like i said, tan has handled the situation poorly. he clearly has no clue what happens at a football club, and has even less of a clue when it comes to handling people at the club. issuing an ultimatum before christmas is beyond retarded. actually, issuing it at all is beyond retarded.


Cortese genuinely cares about Southampton though, so I don't think the players felt like they were fighting him. There seems to be a real division in Cardiff.

Thinking about messaging Cardiff with my FM record. It got the other kid Moody's job. Maybe I can get Malky's.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DES LYNAM'S CHESTNUTS ON AN OPEN FIRE said:


> This reads like the innate pessimism of a United twonk. I hate to say this, but you're better than this DA.


Sometimes I just need a day off from carrying the LFC optimism/hype/hope on this forum. bama4

Don't wanna get burnt out before the Jan-April period(excluded May because the title should be secure before then).


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> No he's not.
> 
> :moyes2














Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> Sometimes I just need a day off from carrying the LFC optimism/hype/hope on this forum. bama4
> 
> Don't wanna get burnt out before the Jan-April period(excluded May because the title should be secure before then).


It better be for your sake, otherwise it's a Full Kit Wanker of our choosing for your avy :


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Liverpool should have no problem with cardiff same as united who should cruise past west ham.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Mackay will not be easily replaced. At all. He's an excellent manager who's done an incredible job. I would have said the same for Adkins, Soton just happened to get a gem in Pochettino, who will probably get a huge job down the line. 

Tan's just on a power trip and has been for a couple of years. He's the epitome of everything that's wrong with modern day football.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Apparently one of Salah's ex-teammates was interviewed in Egypt and said he was 99% joining Liverpool. Wait for Spurs to try to sign him now. :brodgers


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Yeah this Cardiff shit is really annoying me. I have a soft spot for them and Swansea. Really happy to see 2 Welsh clubs in the Premiership, but Vincent Tan can fuck off as far as I'm concerned. Cardiff effectively had to sell their soul to him to get to the Premier League and now that it's apparent he's on this ridiculous power trip and doesn't know how to run a football club, he wants all the power so wants to get rid of Malky Mackay who has been a great manager for Cardiff and imo will be a top manager. It's stupid.


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Apparently one of Salah's ex-teammates was interviewed in Egypt and said he was 99% joining Liverpool. Wait for Spurs to try to sign him now. :brodgers


I guess that means Chelsea is signing him then.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

I'm sure Vitesse are excited. :sparker


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

just what Chelsea would need, a winger/attacking mid. makes sense with their abundance of quality striking options and all


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

mackay not taking the pre game presser, journalists have been asked to not post any content during the presser online

grim signs.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Tan probably taking it in a pair of really, really, really high pants and nothing else.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

the guardian has released it's top 100 footballers. eden hazard is at number 100. apparently ivanovic, kagawa, lampard, zuniga, eto'o amongst others have had a better 2013 than eden hazard

http://www.theguardian.com/football/ng-interactive/2013/dec/100-greatest-footballers-2013?CMP=twt_gu

not all of them have been released

100. hazard
99. javi martinez
98. ivanovic
97. emenike
96. begovic
95. sanchez
94. isco
93. matuidi
92. lucas moura
91. cabaye
90. koke
89. kagawa
88. lampard
87. benatia
86. marquinhos
85. piszczek
84. zuniga
83. eto'o
82. handanovic
81. pjanic
80. michu
79. aubameyang
78. dario conca
77. zabaleta
76. verratti
75. alderweireld
74. koscielny
73. negredo
72. di maria
71. marchetti

they've barely released their list and it's already an utter joke :lmao


----------



## God™

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Kagawa? What the fuck? He's barely even played and been shit when he has most of the time.

Edit: Eto'o, what the hell? :lmao Torres will be top 10 at this rate.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

These lists resemble the crappy top 100 wrestler lists some sites put out


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*

Even Welbeck and Valencia have had better a better 2013 than Kagawa. Christ. They must have had an Asian guy putting him in the top 5 or something. 

I know these lists are generally awful anyways but some of those selections are downright hilarious.

Not sure if posted but some Brazilian economy firm posted the 30 highest paid managers in football. 










Pep having dat life and ALLARDYCE OUT OF NOWHERE.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

So Sneijder is being linked yet again, cant see it happening not what is needed, and he's getting on.

Also according to the Times Rafael was apparently considering playing for England, until all the controversy around Januzaj's availability. No doubt Jack Wilshere will be delighted.


----------



## Green Light

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'm still patiently waiting for United to sign Ander Herrera like we had to hear about every day without fail during the summer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Irish Jet said:


> Even Welbeck and Valencia have had better a better 2013 than Kagawa. Christ. They must have had an Asian guy putting him in the top 5 or something.
> 
> I know these lists are generally awful anyways but some of those selections are downright hilarious.
> 
> Not sure if posted but some Brazilian economy firm posted the 30 highest paid managers in football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pep having dat life and ALLARDYCE OUT OF NOWHERE.


Wonder how much Moyes is being paid to go from 16th to 7th, considering he was earning £50k per/week with us.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

i dont quite understand how it would even be possible?

i thought that if you had even played underage caps for a country you were tied to that country unless you had some kind of link to the country being swapped to.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> i dont quite understand how it would even be possible?
> 
> i thought that if you had even played underage caps for a country you were tied to that country unless you had some kind of link to the country being swapped to.


Only senior caps. 

Like Raheem Sterling, he was capped from under-16 to under-21 but Jamaica was sniffing around until he made his full England debut.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> i dont quite understand how it would even be possible?
> 
> i thought that if you had even played underage caps for a country you were tied to that country unless you had some kind of link to the country being swapped to.


he's only played in friendlies for the Brazil team, and a player can still change if they've only played for the u-23, u-21 etc


Glad it didnt happen, as no doubt England fans would be wanting the likes of Kyle Walker ahead of him


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

yes but he came through all the english youth teams. rafael hasn't. unless he has some link with a grandparent or something i don't understand

this is why it confuses me, based on adama traore



> According to FIFA regulations, a player cannot change their allegiance after representing their country of origin at national youth levels, unless they held dual nationality at the time of their original call up. Traore, 23, has represented the country of his birth, the Ivory Coast, at Under-17, U-19 and U-21 levels. "Under current FIFA regulations, Adama Traore will not be eligible for the Socceroos upon becoming an Australian citizen due to his participation in official matches for the Ivory Coast youth national teams at a time when he did not have an Australian citizenship," said the FFA spokesperson.


it's just confusing. i mean unless rafael had an english citizenship when he made his youth appearances, but i doubt that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Interesting. Sounds like the entire thing is a big mess.

Just found this on Wiki for Sterling.



> Although rarely reported, despite living in England since the age of five, Sterling was initially only eligible to represent Jamaica at international level. It was not until September 2009 that FIFA agreed to the proposal of the Football Associations of England, Northern Ireland, Scotland and Wales,[18] they chose to update the "Home nations agreement" to allow players who were educated in their territory (nation) for five years or more to become eligible for their national team. Sterling first represented England in November 2009 versus Northern Ireland at under-16 level


Rafael made his Brazil debut in 2012 but he has been in England since 2008, so I assume if he had held out for another year he would be able to play for England?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Yeah, it's what Kiz said. Rafael wouldn't have been able to, would he? I assume he played at U20 level. I only know because Traore was Australia's attempt to get a LB that isn't complete and utter shit.

Didn't Arteta have something similar, where he couldn't play for England due to playing for Spain at junior levels competitively when not eligible (obviously) to play for England?


----------



## Green Light

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

John Terry is probably his dsd.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Yeah, it's what Kiz said. Rafael wouldn't have been able to, would he? I assume he played at U20 level. I only know because Traore was Australia's attempt to get a LB that isn't complete and utter shit.
> 
> Didn't Arteta have something similar, where he couldn't play for England due to playing for Spain at junior levels competitively when not eligible (obviously) to play for England?





> However, because Arteta has played for Spain at junior level, he would have had to have held a British passport at the same time in order to be eligible.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/8961817.stm

That makes more sense now I've read that.

Has Januzaj not played any form of youth internationals then? Or does he qualify due to an English grandparent I'm not aware of?


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

pelle says zab is only out for 1-2 weeks, kun could be anywhere from 4-8 weeks, jovetic (FUCK SAKE), micah and nasty won't be available vs fulham

hart
milner vinny demi clichy
yaya dinho
navas nasri silva
negredo

#prayforrighthandside

from what i've seen januzaj hasn't been capped at youth level.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/8961817.stm
> 
> That makes more sense now I've read that.
> 
> Has Januzaj not played any form of youth internationals then? Or does he qualify due to an English grandparent I'm not aware of?


As far as I know, Januzaj has played no form of internationals at all. That's why there's a mad scramble for him (at the Daily Mail).

iirc, somehow, via the home nations agreement, Januzaj doesn't even qualify for England though.



> To date he has turned down the advances of Belgium, the land of his birth, and has not won a cap at any level for any country.





> For England to select the midfielder, who moved to Old Trafford from Anderlecht in 2011, it would require a change to the voluntary agreement between the United Kingdom's home nations that limits eligibility beyond the place of birth of players, parents and grandparents.


http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/24451081


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Januzaj has rejected all international call ups, always said he just wants to concentrate on club football


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 6m
> 
> LUIS Suarez has become the highest paid player in Liverpool's history after signing a new long term contract.


delicious :suarez1


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Saurez signs a new contract.

Goodnight sweet career.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Fantastic move for Liverpool. Will probably get 20 million more off Madrid in the summer now.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'd love to see the clauses and that in Suarez's contract, to see what he is getting paid and bonus's and stuff. As well as to see if there is any 'get out' clause or release clause.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

just to make Madrid pay dat extra cash come seasons end :kanye

also Kiz calm down, it's just Fulham


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Madrid would be interested in your players if you had anyone as good as Suarez. :suarez1


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*









Which Arsenal player dressed up as my ...... :kaep?


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



EGame said:


> Saurez signs a new contract.
> 
> Goodnight sweet career.


:banderas



Father Todd Unctious said:


> Fantastic move for Liverpool. Will probably get 20 million more off Madrid in the summer now.


20 mil plus the other 180mil :side:



Michael Carrick's Christmas Cracker said:


> just to make Madrid pay dat extra cash come seasons end :kanye
> 
> also Kiz calm down, it's just Fulham


just wait until Madrid sign um, um, who do United have that worth more than a bus ticket and a sandwich?


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> just wait until Madrid sign um, um, who do United have that worth more than a bus ticket and a sandwich?


Don't they have those two really good youngsters, Morrison and Pogba... :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*































*HOW GREAT IS OUR GOD FOR GIVING US HIS PRIME YEARS

THIS IS IT. THE START OF A DYNASTY. THE GOOD TIMES ARE HERE, MY BROTHERS.

HOPE HE WAS RICHLY REWARDED IN THIS NEW CONTRACT. GIVE HIM THE FUCKING WORLD. HECK, GIVE HIM THE KEYS TO ANFIELD.

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Jaxx

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

What news, what great news on this fine Friday afternoon, this had literally made my day. Fuck Madrid, fuck Arsenal, fuck anyone else who wants him, as long we keep strong against incoming bids like we did with Arsenal, he's ours. We HAVE to get Champions League now, damnnnn I'm so happy right now. I seriously thought this was his last season, IM SOOOO HAPPPYYYY.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Suarez using that wayne rooney technique to get more money.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Which Arsenal player dressed up as my ...... :kaep?


Fred Flinstone should be dropped for wearing short sleeves.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Wow. Suarez is really silly for signing that contract right now, unless there is a release clause (a REAL one this time).


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

of course there is


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

You would think so. But Suarez and his agent seem rather dopey.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

they managed to get around 200k a week out of liverpool so i wouldnt say they're that dopey


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Phillip J. Dick said:


>


Ozil looks over the moon like.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> pelle says zab is only out for 1-2 weeks, kun could be anywhere from 4-8 weeks, jovetic (FUCK SAKE), micah and nasty won't be available vs fulham
> 
> hart
> milner vinny demi clichy
> yaya dinho
> navas nasri silva
> negredo
> 
> #prayforrighthandside
> 
> from what i've seen januzaj hasn't been capped at youth level.


I would expect clichy to play RB? if not boyata. Looks like Kun will be back before Jan according to reports today


----------



## Redd Foxx

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

bale all over again, don't know why you guys are so happy.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Because if he ends up leaving this new contract ensures we're going to get *paid*.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Which Arsenal player dressed up as my ...... :kaep?


WOAT quality costumes, that spiderman come on lad.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The best thing about that picture is that Waldo is really hard to find.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

There is a sagna joke that could be used, but nobody wants to be branded a racist :suarez2


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

http://www.theguardian.com/football...c/100-greatest-footballers-2013?commentpage=3

What a crap list so far.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Eto'o above the likes of martinez :lmao


----------



## Hamada

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Dempsey having a medical at Craven Cottage :mark:


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

So Suarez signs another contract extension :brodgers. Still we really need Champo league football or I still see him going. At least then we should get a shitload for him.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Moyes is following in Fergie's footsteps, he's banned David McDonnell, the mirror journalist, from press conferences who was revealing team news much earlier than anyone else


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










:lmao at the contents of that trolley


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










:suarez1










:brodgers


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I fucking hate stupid Monday Night Fitba. This is why you are losing all the fitba rights, Sky!


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I agree MNF sucks if it's your team, the only thing worse is 12:30 or 12:45 on saturday.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> :suarez1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brodgers


----------



## Waffelz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Is there not a betting thread on this forum? Either way: get on Dundee United - 1 tomorrow @ 2.1 or -3 @ 8


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*












Liam Miller said:


> I agree MNF sucks if it's your team, the only thing worse is 12:30 or 12:45 on saturday.


Pfft, that's great for those of us over here. :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



ArnoldTricky said:


> :lmao at the contents of that trolley


Got all that water to sober up before tomorrow. :suarez1


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Some shoop potential in that pic.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

So now Fellaini is out for a couple of months with a back injury :moyes1


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That's no big loss really as Fellaini hasn't had a good start so far this season for United. He's had two or three good games and that's it but he hasn't really suited the centreal midfield position. He would be a useful outlet just for the numbers but Jones has been in consistent form there, Cleverley is looking sharp in that area now the past couple of games, Fletcher is back, Giggs can do a job there and Anderson is also available. Also, Carrick is back in training, which is a good sign.

The team I'd like to see for today:

De Gea
Rafael Smalling Evans Evra
Valencia Jones Cleverley Young
Kagawa/Rooney
Welbeck

*Subs:* Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Fletcher, Giggs, Nani, Zaha & Hernandez​
No idea if Rooney or Kagawa are ready for the game but if neither are fit to play then insert Giggs or Hernandez in that role. Maybe Cleverley can do a job there as he has a good understanding with Welbeck and they always link up well on the pitch. I've left Januzaj out to save him for the mid-week game to give Zaha a chance but I can see him starting or being on the bench (taking Young's place perhaps) and he does deserve to feature due to his consistent form. The players should be up for this after the last few abysmal results at Old Trafford in the league, I expect a comfortable United win but this is a new era and all so it'll probably be a tight 2-1 game.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Nani is out for a few weeks with a hamstring injury Moyes said in his press conference yesterday.


----------



## The Monster

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Foreshadowed said:


> That's no big loss really as Fellaini hasn't had a good start so far this season for United. He's had two or three good games and that's it but he hasn't really suited the centreal midfield position. He would be a useful outlet just for the numbers but Jones has been in consistent form there, Cleverley is looking sharp in that area now the past couple of games, Fletcher is back, Giggs can do a job there and Anderson is also available. Also, Carrick is back in training, which is a good sign.
> 
> The team I'd like to see for today:
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael Smalling Evans Evra
> Valencia Jones Cleverley Young
> Kagawa/Rooney
> Welbeck
> 
> *Subs:* Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Fletcher, Giggs, Nani, Zaha & Hernandez​
> No idea if Rooney or Kagawa are ready for the game but if neither are fit to play then insert Giggs or Hernandez in that role. Maybe Cleverley can do a job there as he has a good understanding with Welbeck and they always link up well on the pitch. I've left Januzaj out to save him for the mid-week game to give Zaha a chance but I can see him starting or being on the bench (taking Young's place perhaps) and he does deserve to feature due to his consistent form. The players should be up for this after the last few abysmal results at Old Trafford in the league, I expect a comfortable United win but this is a new era and all so it'll probably be a tight 2-1 game.


Agree with that starting 11 but I wouldn't be shocked if Adnan got a starting place since he was rested for the game midweek v Stoke & if kagawa still not 100% then play Adnan behind Welbeck. Young deserves to start again he was awful v stoke until he scored then confidence returned in his game & started playing well. Don't think Dropping him now make great deal of sense. Play him from the start & see if continues showing that confidence & try regain that form that has disappeared for the last 18 months.

Also Imagine Vida take Rio place on bench, Johnston take Anders place on bench & Kagawa take Nani place on the bench as Nani is out with an injury at the moment.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Liam Miller said:


> I agree MNF sucks if it's your team, the only thing worse is 12:30 or 12:45 on saturday.


Saturday at 12:45 is good if your team wins, because then you can enjoy the rest of the football weekend.

If you lose though...


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Tan arriving with a huge smile. :lmao

That shameless cunt actually is Mr Chow.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

they should play them at about 9 am local time.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

just seen this, hopefully it means Fabio wont be sold



> 'Alexander Büttner to Italy'... AS Roma and Genoa contacted MUFC agent expects Serie A transfer completed in "matter of days". [telegraaf]


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

What are you doing Roma?

Did Tan really arrive with a smile? :lmao What a guy. Mr. Gives No Fucks shall be is name from now on.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

well spuds are supposedly interested in DODO so that could be why.


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*No way Kagawa should start. He's been bullied out of every single game he played vs West Ham last season. Januzaj quite frankly should be a must starter right now. Don't know where this constant "he needs a rest" talk comes from on here about him. Valenica should start too. CM and CBs will probably rotate again because Moyes gonna Moyes. Welbeck should be starting up top too.

De Gea
Rafael Jones Evans Evra
Valencia Cleverley Giggs Januzaj
Rooney
Welbeck​*


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Rooney's back then?


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*:draper2

Move Januzaj in center and play Young on the left if he isn't.*


----------



## steamed hams

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Cardiff back in Blue :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *No way Kagawa should start. He's been bullied out of every single game he played vs West Ham last season. Januzaj quite frankly should be a must starter right now. Don't know where this constant "he needs a rest" talk comes from on here about him. Valenica should start too. CM and CBs will probably rotate again because Moyes gonna Moyes. Welbeck should be starting up top too.
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael Jones Evans Evra
> Valencia Cleverley Giggs Januzaj
> Rooney
> Welbeck​*


I wouldn't start him, but Kagawa was our best player at Upton Park last season.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Agreed, Kagawa was brilliant against West Ham at Upton Park last season, was our best player on the pitch by far and once Ferguson took him off, we lost that creative spark, which Ferguson himself admitted. Plus, Kagawa albeit not hitting top form still, has got more involved in the physical battles this season and has gone for the aerial challenges, which didn't happen last season. If Rooney is out though, Giggs, Adnan or Cleverley could easily fill that role. Kagawa is our most creative player though so that's why I chose him as an option but not sure if he's fully fit.

I missed the Manager's conference yesterday due to Christmas wrapping and being out, so not up-to-date. Now I am, thanks guys.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Brilliant from Suarez, not just the finish but the skill in the build up as well.


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Suarez is good at the fitba.*


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Messi > Saurez>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ronaldo


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

suarez. not a galactico.

leading goalscorer in european league now i believe.


----------



## ABK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Suarez! :banderas

Gonna start supporting Liverpool at this rate.




EGame said:


> Messi > *Saurez*>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ronaldo


But who was Saurez :suarez1


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Best player in the world right now. What he's doing is staggering.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Suarez :mark:

Just remarkable.

Also, how unselfish was he for the second goal? Could easily have taken it himself, but squares it to Sterling. You could see how happy he was for Flanno and Sterling last week when they scored, looked even happier than after his own goals. Great captaincy. Great guy.

Hendo is bossing the fuck out of midfields these days. Hendo vs Yaya next week :mark:


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










Getting overlooked by Suarez GOATing at this fitba stuff is Hendo who has picked up 2 assists so far. I could not be more smug about :hendo playing well right now.


----------



## Destiny

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

SUAREZ AND HENDO TAKING THE PISS.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Cristiano can't even be the best player in the world when Messi is injured. LOLING.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

We're rampant. 

Also big Andy is now Jesus apparently


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*I'll wait and see how Suarez does over the Xmas period with away games at City and Chelsea before comparing him to Messi and Ronaldo.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Liverpool actually look better without Gerrard.


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Hard to make that statement after only 2 games against really bad defences who are sitting off Liverpool's attack far too much. Again, come back after the City and Chelsea games and see how well they do then. *


----------



## Green Light

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> We're rampant.
> 
> Also big Andy is now Jesus apparently


For some reason I feel compelled to post this http://archive.bebo.com/Profile.jsp?MemberId=4957197631

"ive got a big fear for spiders i absolute hate them, also hate stuff like snakes n that (not my snake tho  )"

lol bebo

Liverpool being top doesn't sit well with me. The sooner they enter the bust part of their cycle the better. Suarez is too good for them, he should come and play for us instead.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> De Gea Rafael Smalling Evans Evra Valencia Jones Cleverley Januzaj Welbeck Rooney.
> subs: Johnstone Giggs Chicharito Young Fletcher Kagawa Büttner



happy with that team


----------



## The Monster

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Manchester United starting 11 v WHU 

De Gea
Rafael Smalling Evans Evra
Jones Cleverley
Valencia Rooney Januzaj
Welbeck

Subs - Johnstone, Young, Chicha, Giggs Buttner, Fletcher & Kagawa.

Gotta be honest I really like that starting 11 & bench is strong as well expect there is no back up CB on bench Even though both Rio & Vida i believe are fit. 

Adnan was always going to start & Toni is in good form now when there with Rafael on that right hand side & both play well they a very hard to play against as Luna found out last weekend. Also love that Moyes is sticking with Evans at cb & playing Smalling there rather then at rb & need Jones in cm right now. I feel far more comfortable when I rio & vida aren't at cb this season nothing personal against either & both have big roles to play even now with us this season but rio been poor this season & vida hasn't been great either but whenever likes of jones, Evans or smalling at cb think been consistent & done well.

Need sort out our home form again. That side should be good enough to do the business. We need to move ball faster & keep it better at home & the other thing is that OT a big pitch we should use that with space & players we have out wide when at OT to stretch teams we not done that enough at home this season but players have in that starting 11 with likes of rafael & Toni on right we should do that & Adnan & Evra help do that on left flank. Hope welbeck continues his good form his now got a big chance as no9 in starting 11 while RvP is out. Last week v villa I thought he was very impressive with his movement if he does that kinda role today again where stretches teams defence it should give Space in between lines to players like Rooney & Adnan & Clev coming from deep who always looking to make runs & finds space in that gap between Midfield & defence.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Skrtel can fuck right off as far as i'm concerned. Disgraceful marking that entire 2nd half. Still, win puts us on top which is a mighty good christmas present (le arse going to draw with chelski obviously)


----------



## Destiny

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That was a poor second half compared to the first. A little wasteful in possession and we definitely need work on set pieces. Very happy with first half performance though and glad to be top of the league. The big games will be the real test this week.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Happy enough with the performance. First half was brilliant. Sakho. :mark: Coutinho. :mark: Sterling. :mark: HENDO. :mark::mark::mark: SUAREZ. :suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1

Defensive marking was pretty disgraceful, but we've been shit at it for years. This season it feels like we're hoping Sakho wins a header. Everyone else ducks for cover like it's a bomb, except for Skrtel, who "marks" like Gary Glitter on a kid.

Top of the league btw. I'll enjoy that until Monday. :brodgers


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Joe, plz let the surging forward runs to Hendo. Lost count of how many times he fucked up when he had the ball in and around the Cardiff box.

Skrtel unleashed his inner donkey again today, but was lucky to get away with it for once.

TOP OF THE LEAGUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Our set piece defending and defending in general has not been good this season, I mean when a player on the backpost isn't even manned there are problems. 

Surely Suarez has to be the best player in the world at the moment.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Top of the league for now(and maybe for Christmas too!)


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Different CB and CM pairings again. Moyes gotta Moyes. Team is probably our strongest available so good job there at least.*


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

just b/c i feel like rubbing this smugness in, lets go back to some posts by T-C



T-C said:


> Rush said:
> 
> 
> 
> you bag the fuck out of Hendo yet like Shelvey? really? Hendo has shown more than Shelvey has, the only difference is that Hendo cost like 10x as much. Poor value for money but he's a better player at this stage in their careers.
> 
> 
> 
> They are both at different stages of their development. Henderson has been playing Premiership football for 3 years now and hasn't shown much yet, has Shelvey even played 10 times in the Premier league? Henderson could be a decent runner in a 3 man midfield who keeps the ball ok, but will not be a goalscorer from midfield or a playmaker of any sort or even a ball winner.
> 
> Shelvey looks like he has the technical ability and shot to be a goal threat from midfield at the very least. Making him not pointless.
Click to expand...

:banderas



T-C said:


> I always thought Lucas got a raw deal, particularly from Liverpool supporters. It's also very different when you are a young player who has only played in a league halfway across the world and you have to deal with a new style of football, new position and new culture that you are living in. Henderson moved what, 120 miles south?
> 
> He will have to be given more time, mainly due to the fee paid for him, but I don't see much there that would lead me to believe that he will be a vital part of a good Liverpool team.


:banderas



T-C said:


> I have now seen enough of Henderson to be completely sure in my opinion that he is a nothing player and will not amount to anything more than a nothing player. I really don't know what he does well at all.


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Nige™

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

As right as the Cardiff fans are right to protest about their dick of a chairman, it's cute that the Soccer Saturday panel say they're right to do so after saying we weren't two years ago.fpalm

The hypocrisy's great, but saying that they were mates of Kean and fellow Kentaro clients. Venky's & Kean were taking us down and killing the club. At least Tan and that dick at Hull who wants to change their name got their teams out of the Championship. The dicks at our club took us into it and nearly into League One.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Damn my nikkah YAYA is TOO GOOD.


----------



## Gandhi

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

WELBECK! <3


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

oh look what happens again when Welbeck actually plays up front

If he plays up front he gets goals, rather than on the wing


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Been a good opening 30 minutes. Welbeck :mark:


----------



## Kenny

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

TOP OF THE LEAGUE


----------



## Gandhi

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Januzaj! :mark:


----------



## Kenny

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

united will thump west ham


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Brilliant from Januzaj, after he should have had a penalty 30 seconds earlier


----------



## Punkhead

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Nice goal by Januzaj.


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Januzai = :mark: Should have had a pen aswell


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Januzai stop diving!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

JANUZAJ ISN'T ENGLISH ENGLISHMEN DON'T DIVE THEY TACKLE HARD AND DO COCAINE.


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> JANUZAJ ISN'T ENGLISH ENGLISHMEN DON'T DIVE THEY TACKLE HARD AND DO COCAINE.


Ashley Young says hi


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

oh here's to you, vincent kompany...

2-0 lead at h/t. fulham have been good, hart has had to make a couple of good saves. they are causing problems down the right, expected really. demi/vinny solid at the back, nasri looks dangerous, dzeko has blown 3 good chances. i don't see how super john could do any worse than the bosnian lamp post.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

England aren't willing to take credit for Ashley Young. Not even Ashley's Young's parents are willing to take credit for Ashley Young.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Rafael and Valencia again tearing teams apart again on the right hand side, brilliant work from the pair of them.


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Welbeck scoring again when he starts up front. Like I said he would. Because he's a striker and not a winger. Let's all make 3% jokes though. Dickheads :side:. 5 goals from 2.5 league games he's played up front this season. Great goal from Januzaj too. Dive was :argh:. Should've had had a penalty too. Collins has been raped by FOOTBALLING TALENT yet again. Great to see Valencia and Cleverley playing at the level they should be too.*


----------



## Gandhi

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*W3LB3CK*


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Good performance in the first half from United. Valencia and Rafael have been great, same with Cleverly, Rooney and Januzai. Except for his dive :side:

Was hoping for Newcastle to drop some points but doesn't seem like it :/


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



















:brodgers :suarez1



Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:


> *Welbeck scoring again when he starts up front. Like I said he would. Because he's a striker and not a winger. Let's all make 3% jokes though. Dickheads :side:*


maybe donny wolbock should've converted more than 3%


----------



## StarJupes

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Cleverely is playing so okay it actually makes him seem good compared to his usual poor performances in midfield.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Making Charlie Adam look like Messi.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Kompany


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Ashley Young 2 in 2, always said he was a good player...


----------



## Gandhi

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Nice touches by Rooney and Young.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

is there a chance joe can get a run where something doesnt fuck him in the ass?

horrid attempted clearance, catches the wind and floats over joe into the net. poor bastard.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Should have been a red for McCartney there, awful tackle on hernandez


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










Wonder goal.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

what a fucking pass from negregoat. absolute night and day between him and dzeko quality wise.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Fucking awful from Butter, playing Cole onside when the rest of the defence had stepped up. Get rid of him in january.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










:moyes1


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

anyone got a gif of Januzaj's dive? what a scummy cunt :brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










That's a penalty :jt

We managed to score more than 2 goals in a game










DAT +2 GOAL DIFFERENCE


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Would have kept another clean sheet if it wasnt for Buttner, for a defender he only seems to care about going forward.

Overall a good performance, could have been more in the second half though.


----------



## Gretchen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> anyone got a gif of Januzaj's dive? what a scummy cunt :brodgers


Not today's, but here's one from a couple of weeks ago:











Not a bad player, but fucking cunt for the simulation


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Decent performance second half, overall a good performance. Buttner :no:


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> Wonder goal.


:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

in fairness to vinny you can see the ball take a fucked up bounce before he tries to clear.


----------



## shought321

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Great finish from a tight angle by Kompany. Is there NOTHING he can't do?


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



shought321 said:


> Great finish from a tight angle by Kompany. Is there NOTHING he can't do?


Stay fit?


----------



## ABK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

^ :lmao


----------



## shought321

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

:lol Tbf, it's been three games without injury now, that's surely progress.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Decent point today on paper, but even better when you factor in the lop sided nature of the second half. Played like utter shite for the most part, especially the second half...once again, but while we're picking up points I don't care. How Ki failed to score when Ruddy went walk about (actually had a decent game otherwise, but has been inconsistent as fuuuaaark this season) in search of fuck knows what, I'll never know. Hooper had a decent chance to score from a header but didn't even hit the target, although it's fair to say that proved how much we've missed Snoddy's deliveries into the box. Actually that's harsh on Olsson who is decent with out swinging crosses and set up Hooper for another chance which the former Celtic man failed to react to. If Hooper isn't hitting the target, then he's not doing much else, unfortunately. The raucous chants of "YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING" to the ref from most of the Sunderland fans when the ball hit Bassong IN THE STOMACH in our area was something to behold. There was one fat Mackem who was absolutely frothing at the mouth over that "injustice", pointing and raging like DiCanio when one of the Sunderland players smiled during one of his training sessions. Hilarious scenes. The red card on Brown might seem a little bit harsh, but you often see red cards for tackles like that where the foot goes over the ball. It certainly wasn't as reckless as his last red card tackle, anyway :side:

Still Sunderland will feel aggrieved that they didn't pick up all three points, they were certainly the better side and played some scintillating stuff by passing it from the back with quick crisp passing through our "soft as Bubzeh's brain" midfield, although Mannone got himself into trouble on a couple of occasions, most notably by trying to do a Boruc while Hooper was pressing high. When Adam Johnson came on I thought "fantastic, now Whittaker can face someone who's as lazy as he is useless at defending and not be torn a new one". WRONG. Johnson seemed to have a teeth gritted determination about him with a few direct runs from deep. His inclusion COINCIDENTALLY saw Sunderland completely take control of the game while they also created their best chances. A heroic MICHAEL TURNER (who was probably our best player on the day) block stopped a near certain Fletcher goal while Ruddy and co scrambled around at one set piece before Wes Brown somehow managed to not score. I think Wes will agree that he has had better days...

Fantastic point for us in the circumstances, while Sunderland should worry about failing to turn these good league performances into league wins. Contrast that with a Norwich side that has been crap since the win vs West Ham, yet has managed to pick up 10 points from 6 games. Results matter more than anything to teams like us who are involved in the relegation mixer, especially right now with teams looking to attract better quality players in January. If we could somehow scrape into the top ten with our favourable run in until the end of January then BUSINESS COULD BE ABOUT TO PICK UP.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I love Roberto more and more every week. In depth article on him from The Times today.

Great little read.



Spoiler


----------



## Oliver-94

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Kompany's own goal. :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Danny Welbeck is genuinely the GOAT.


----------



## Zen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That boy Suarez is unstoppable


----------



## Shepard

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

So we can add Norwich to the list of 0-0's we should've won along with Villa and West Ham. Sadly the sign of a side that could go down. Idk why we seemed so scared of getting in the box today, only shooting from outside (I will stab whoever told Bardsley he's good at long shots. All his goals this year have been inside the area ffs!). Jozy could've done better with a chance in the first half and kinda had an off day but he felt really isolated in fairness to him. Fletcher was good coming on but I think until he scores I'd stick with Altidore. Same with Johnson being a sub, always seems to have fresh energy and has a point to prove, unlike when he starts and seems really bored. Way better on the left too since he can cross and not cut inside. Need a midfielder to link attack and midfield, kinda like Gardner if he wasn't just a potato who can take real good pens. Giaccherini and Altidore show good chemistry so idk why that hasn't been tried, maybe b/c we're low on wide midfielders or Giaccherinis quality too. Really need some depth in January. As well as Nidaye. FUCK @ brown being gone for 3 games as well. Needlessly stupid and you could make an argument for it being harsh but no way it's being rescinded and it's stoppage time, he should be smarter. With all these OG's and reds we're not making it easy for ourselves. Why couldn't it have been oshea instead :side:

Bottom at christmas is a pain but the tables mega open. Only 3 points off the pack and if we'd won today it would've been 1 which as far as being bottom as christmas would've went im sure would've been one of the closest points tallys. I think if we can learn to turn dominance into goals then we're in with a shout. If not I can't see us staying in the championship for long if Gus decides to stay. I think if/once he gets it right then we'll become a really decent side. Plus he's not certifiably insane.


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That Kompany goal was outstanding :lmao. Also I see Young has been teaching our dear Adnan quite a lot in training :clap. 

As for Suarez. Dude is just brilliant right now. Absolutly brilliant. Back to the top until at least Monday is nice and being in the top 4 through christmas feels even better but until top 4 is mathematically secure I refuse to be comfortable with our position. I hope we can continue this brilliant form but with City & Chelsea up next it's gonna be a tough next week and a half.


----------



## Daiko

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Suarez is just on another level right now. Fantastic to watch, and if he keeps it up, and lads like Hendo keep up their form, I can see us finishing somewhere in the top 3. Hopefully Arsenal don't win against Chelsea, and we get to go into 2014 at top of the league.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Negredo's pass makes me tingle. Fucking hell. What a ball.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Incredible scenes:






Hairs standing on the back of my neck.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

HENDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, my dearest HENDO. What a Hendo. Proud to say that I have been on the HENDO bandwagon since its creation, been on it so long, in fact, that when it needed a new lick of paint and none was to be found, my tears of pride and joy were used instead. Made it glisten in the sun. Running around like a white Kenenisa Bekele, your stamina is unmatched, your heart is even bigger than that of Andre the Giant, and your footspeed is even greater than that of Fred Flintstone when he's trying to start his automobile contraption. Backheel nutmegs were merely the stuff of legend, a mythical phenomenon before you entered our lives and ended the era of AVB single-heeledly. Rampaging around the field like a Tyrannosaurus Hendo, devouring the yards in front of your like they were some meaty, fleshy, inferior jobber dinosaur, more land has been conquered in the name of HENDO than that of the great, late Genghis Khan, and your gait is a more glorious sight to behold than the gate which the entrance to heaven itself. The Greek messenger GOD, Hermes, blessed with his flying shoes has nothing but envy in his heart at the fleetness of your feet. Like a tsunami, you will enter the Etihad and sweep away the pretenders to your midfield throne, but who was Yaya indeed. Feed the world they say. Let them know it's Christmas they declare. With one smile on his face he could let the world know that everything will be ok, with his stamina he could nourish the starving and still be back n time for training. Essay. Essay. Essay. More words for my essay. Hendoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

Fin.


----------



## Zen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Kompany for Best 'Own' Goal of the Season.


----------



## obby

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

WELBECK

never thought I'd be typing his name in capital letters :side:


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

So Moyes says he doubt anyone will be brought in next month, as they players he wants arent available in january.

If the rumours are true, about Buttner being close to a move to Italy, most likely he wants another left back brought in. Most likely option is Baines, to be honest i'd rather someone younger, but Baines is probably gettable in january. Would be good to get Shaw, but cant see it happening as it looks like Chelsea want him, and Shaw being a Chelsea fan it would be his most likely destination.

Concerning midfield I doubt someone like Koke would move, Atletico are top of the table and they are through to the knockout phase of the champions league so I cant see any reason why he would want to leave at the moment. Ander Herrera is a more likely option, not cup tied in Europe, he most likely would want to join, and he isnt cup tied in europe But it would probably mean paying way over his actual valuation to get him, due to Bilbao's stubbornness over transfer fees.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Moving to United would be a downgrade for Baines :brodgers

alos lol at Moyes defending the diving ******


----------



## ABK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










Awesome work, Rush! Hopefully it gets added. Needed something to be :reping all these United posters with.


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'll skip past you spelling 'also' wrong Rush because that smiley is brilliant


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Also I see Young has been teaching our dear Adnan quite a lot in training :clap.


Not teaching him enough. When Young does it he actually tries to get contact, Adnan just seems to fall over and it's obvious to see he had no contact. Needs a lot more work done... 8*D


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> I'll skip past you spelling 'also' wrong Rush because that smiley is brilliant


hard to spell when you're simultaneously doing this :banderas


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Hooiveld, Fox and Gazzaniga all on the pitch at the same time. Oh dear.


----------



## Razor King

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Ali Dia said:


> Hooiveld, Fox and Gazzaniga all on the pitch at the same time. Oh dear.


And then I realized it wasn't against Spurs :avb


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Lallana needs to GOAT or we will hand Spurs their easiest 3 points of the season.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That's a ridiculously attacking looking Spurs side. 0-0 incoming.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

LallanaGoat


----------



## Schultz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

LALLANA


----------



## Schultz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Spurs are well and truly fucked. Perhaps going the way of Portsmouth and Saints did previously? It's the curse of Harry Redknapp.

Spurs, along with United are the main two teams I'd love to see crumble.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

This is what they get for sacking the poor AVB. He didn't deserve that sort of treatment.


----------



## Schultz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

He didn't. Statistically he's their best manager of Spur's Premier League era.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

He didn't deserve the Chelsea sacking, he deserved this one though.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> He didn't deserve the Chelsea sacking, he deserved this one though.


He was too stubborn in both jobs. But with the Spurs one, he was given a near new squad, so he should have been given till at least the New Year. He was daft not playing a lot of the new signings though, because if he was gonna fail, then he may as well failed with the players who he was given.

The Chelsea one he had to go, as he was trying to change too much too quickly without the right pieces. We were clearly going on a downward spiral and had to act fast before it got worse. He lost the whole dressing room. He had to go. And he acknowledges that he made mistakes and that he has learnt from them.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Dire game. Lambert has been terrible again.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> And he acknowledges that he made mistakes and that he has learnt from them.


Except for playing a high line with slow CBs :terry


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Omg it honestly is mine boggling how this man plays for us


----------



## Green Light

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

GOL GOL GOL

GOLAZO

GOL DE HOOIVELD

:banderas


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Ok now Hooiveld error is out of the way and we are level. Cue fox or Gazza howler


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Lloris THE GOAT.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

THE SAVIOUUUUURRRRRRRRR ADEEEEEEEEEEE GOOOOOAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Sack everybody


----------



## Schultz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Gazza is an awful keeper. None of this would be happening with Boruc in goal. Basically, shoot on target at Gazza and it's going in.

We are giving this game away.


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Adebayor would be such a brilliant player for most clubs if he actually gave a fuck


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Lambert is fucking useless.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Inept performance. Even with 6 first 11 players out that was dire. Lallana, Chambers and Cork only players to earn their match payment. Pochettino no plan B, terrible substitutions. Fonte was on the bench which to me says he could have played. Shaw said he could have played but wasn't risked. Garbage.


----------



## Razor King

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Oh Southampton...


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










What in the fuck is that?


Also, Jupes' sig :lol


----------



## Green Light

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That's Danny Welblack.


----------



## ABK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Fucking Adebayor costing me 3 points in the prediction contest :jose

Fingers crossed for tomorrow's game. We are not in the best form going into it but I'm not ruling out a win at Emirates if we can cut out the recent shambolic defending and actually put the ball at the back of the net.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Synaesthesia said:


> That's Danny Welblack.


I imagine it's an accurate impression of Nile Ranger's rape face.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Abk™ said:


> Fucking Adebayor costing me 3 points in the prediction contest :jose
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow's game. We are not in the best form going into it but I'm not ruling out a win at Emirates if we can cut out the recent shambolic defending and actually put the ball at the back of the net.


so you're a chance at a win if you don't concede and are able to score?

:genius


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> so you're a chance at a win if you don't concede and are able to score?
> 
> :genius


:agree:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

It's fairly exciting seeing an Irish player with the potential to be world class.

Coleman is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Swansea the jammy fucking cunts.

Fuck league position and top four, I've got a tenner on Everton.


----------



## ABK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> so you're a chance at a win if you don't concede and are able to score?
> 
> :genius


People seem to have written us off due to our current form. Our defending has been awful especially at set pieces, hence why I said shambolic defending. We conceeded 7 goals in our last 3 EPL games. We've been struggling to score to kill off matches even after creating loads of chances, with the last Capital One Cup game a prime example, hence why I said if we could actually put the ball at the back of the net.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Everton better be preparing for the incoming £15m combined bid for Barkley and Baines


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Hope we don't go in for Barkley. Quality prospect, but he's a #10, we don't need him.

Arsenal, Spurs or Chelsea should be all over trying to get Seamus Coleman, although the way Everton are going now, I doubt they'll be selling anyone for less than crazy money. Best Irish player since Roy Keane. 

Was too drunk to post anything meaningful yesterday, but as much as I've hate how we've set up at times, I'm really liking the team selection Moyes is making - Really hope he sticks with Evans and Smalling. Smalling needs to be developed, he was the most talented CB in the country in 2011, and he's stalled since. Jones in midfield has been nothing short of a colossus, starting to see why Ferguson thinks so highly of him. He wins every ball that comes near him and has been very solid with his passing. England would be retarded not to get him in their starting 11, always plays up to the level of his opposition too. 

Hope Januzaj embraces the hate and goes full heel. We've lacked that guy since Ronaldo. Needs to seriously improve the diving though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Father Todd Unctious, best username yet on here :lmao.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

why would barkley play for someone who didn't believe in him anyways.


----------



## Hamada

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



united_07 said:


> Everton better be preparing for the incoming £15m combined bid for Barkley and Baines


£9.5m* :moyes2


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Seamus Coleman is quality, but we have Azpilicueta who is a top right back who can't even get in that position.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

If Sagna doesn't re-sign (and it's looking increasingly unlikely that he will) then I'd be content if we threw a buncha money at Coleman.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Would be surprised if Barkley is willing to rejoin a manager who subbed him off and sent him back to the reserves after he gave away a penalty at Blackburn.

People need to remember we're not the same Everton as when Rooney left to join United. We had just finished 17th the season before he left. 

Right now, we're challenging for Champions League places and are 2 points off the top of the league after 17 games in the season.

Seamus Coleman is one of the bargains of the Premier League for me. £60k. Not £600k. £60k though. Outrageous piece of business.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Rooney maybe Lukaku's replacement at Everton next season. Back home to play some Champions League football :rooney


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Auld Sligo Rovers got badly done there, should have held out for at least 100k or Tony Hibbert.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> ‘I owe (Moyes) everything. He brought me on as a player and looked after me when I had broken my leg. I was out for a while with a hernia and a broken foot, too.'


:moyes2

a swap deal for Buttner + anderson for barkley should do it, Barkley will jump at the chance to join a big club 8*D


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> Rooney maybe Lukaku's replacement at Everton next season. Back home to play some Champions League football :rooney


I'll happily see us loan that cunt out to Everton once we sign REUS and RONALDO. 

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Evans SHAW

KOKE Jones

Januzaj REUS RONALDO

Welbeck

:moyes1​


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



united_07 said:


> ‘I owe (Moyes) everything. He brought me on as a player and *looked after me when I had broken my leg.* I was out for a while with a hernia and a broken foot, too.'
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes2
> 
> a swap deal for Buttner + anderson for barkley should do it, Barkley will jump at the chance to join a big club 8*D
Click to expand...

I am now having mental images of Moyes rubbing Coleman's broken leg. Thanks.



Father Todd Unctious said:


> I'll happily see us loan that cunt out to Everton once we sign REUS and RONALDO.
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Smalling Evans AGENT SHAW
> 
> KOKE Jones
> 
> Januzaj REUS RONALDO
> 
> Welbeck
> 
> :moyes1​


:gotze


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> Glenn Hoddle says England are blessed with three "great young talents" in Ross Barkley, Jack Wilshere and Adam Lallana.
> 
> And former England coach Hoddle thinks the Three Lions' future looks promising with the aforementioned trio fighting for spots in the middle of the park.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ty-praised-by-glenn-hoddle-and-jamie-redknapp


:hendo3


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> :hendo3


:januzaj


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

LOLHODDLE. The same guy that said Michael Owen _wasn't_ a natural goal scorer and that Andy Cole needed seven chances to score once. The same guy that didn't rate Matt Le Tissier as a player. The same guy who has a very ordinary at best managerial record. I think HENDO will be able to sleep tonight :hendo


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Hoddle's a fucking moron.

England's best talent by a mile is Jones. Come at me...


----------



## Humph

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Barkley, Wilshere, Hendo and Cleverley, England would win the World Cup by annoying the other teams to death.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



ALAN PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE said:


> I think HENDO will be able to sleep tonight :hendo


Depends what mood Sakho is in.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Could watch Ross do interviews all day. Always so nervous when he talks to the camera :lmao






Love his comments on the free kick.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Well, Hendo will be able to sleep soundly if he's fully satisfied, that's for sure.

EDIT - Is Jagielka Barkley's minder or something? Always seems to do post match interviews with him. BOSS does sound a bit spethal tbleroy, although not quite as spethal as he is special on the pitch.


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Did Barkley lose a bet or something? 

Gonna laugh when Wilshere goes to the World Cup ahead of Barry and Henderson. Probably ahead of one of Barkley and Lallana too. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Wilshere's not really comparable to Barry, they're completely different players. Barry has also been pretty much torn a new one at international level. 

I really rate Wilshere though, I'd take him over Barkley, Henderson or Lallana, not Jones though. Jones is the GOAT, whether it's CB, CM or striker. There is no stopping Phil Jones.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Barry has actually played a lot of good games in qualifiers. He has only really had one chance to show what he can do in international tournaments (Euro 2000 doesn't really count) for England at the 2010 WC where he was rushed back from an injury. While not offering much on the ball against Algeria and Slovenia he was fine defensively. It's fair to say that he was HUMBLED by he Germans but he was badly exposed by his team mates who were up chasing the game as the sly Krauts picked off the generally unassisted Barry and merked him for pace, much like CGS' old school mates did to CGS during quick fire maths quizzes involving a buzzer. Still, one game where fitness and tactical short comings played a part shouldn't be what his ability at international level is judged on.

Obviously agreed that Wilshere and :barry are different players, but this is :woy we're talking about here, so Seabs could be correct.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I thought Gareth Bale had that 'nervous boy who broke a family ornament and is patiently hoping his parents don't notice' vibe to his interviews, but Barkley has eclipsed him. Jesus.

He's a heck of a talent though is Barkley. Just exudes confidence whenever he gets the ball and his technique is stellar and allows him to cruise past players with ease. His vision and final ball will take time, but he's got all the promise of anyone his age and he's the sort of player that if nurtured correctly will flourish over time and is exactly what England have been crying out for. Credit to Martinez for persisting with him and giving him the chance to stake his claim to be a regular starter, it doesn't appear a coincidence that Martinez's faith and confidence is being repayed in spades by Barkley.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Steven Pienaar did an interview with the Guardian today and what I'll post below, is what I believe is the biggest difference between Everton last season to Everton this season. 

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/21/steven-pienaar-roberto-martinez-everton



> "We beat Fulham 4-1 the other day and he was annoyed because some of the players hadn't looked like they were enjoying themselves. Winning is not enough, he wants us to win with a smile on our face."


On the quote above, I've been told that when Barcelona youth players finish a match, they get asked whether they enjoyed themselves. Now of course I'm not saying we are Barcelona MK II to anything like that, but he's bringing such a different mentality to the club as opposed to the 'knife to a gunfight' mentality which Moyes had, which takes me to quote number 2 which is now my sig:



> In the dressing room before the Arsenal game he just said: 'Get over your fears. This is a moment to enjoy.' That was his team talk. And the thing is, that is exactly what we did."


We have the players to beat anyone in the league, home and away, we just didn't have the belief we could do it. We broke a 21 year record by beating United at Old Trafford. We went to Arsenal and was IMO the better side and deserved 3 points but took 1 point. Beat Chelsea at Goodison Park and outplayed a flying Liverpool at home for the most part only to concede in the 89th minute due to a lapse of concentration by Distin which resulted in a draw.

We are still in a transitional period and we will have bumps along the way i.e our 3 draws at the beginning of the season in a row, drawing 0-0 with Palace away when they could have won 2-0 etc but I've never been so excited by an Everton side in my entire life.


----------



## Hamada

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



GOD of CUNT said:


> If Sagna doesn't re-sign (and it's looking increasingly unlikely that he will) then I'd be content if we threw a buncha money at Coleman.


Mrs. Sagna missing the motherland? :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

idk if screaming "BE HAPPIER" will make players happier, but it's probably better for them than telling them to hoof it up to the big Belgian bastard and pray because it's impossible to win anywhere.


----------



## Zen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

A long time since I've seen Adebayor play that well.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Said it before, no way Barkley will go to United. 



united_07 said:


> :januzaj


:divingcunt


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*






:lmao it's back


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 5m

West Ham defender James Tomkins released on bail after being charged for assaulting a police officer outside a nightclub #SSN

Tis the season.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

SOURCES *** tell me that the incident occurred when a pissed up Andy Carroll turned up later to the night out and excitedly greeted his team mate:

"Tonk him, mate!" - overly expensive injury prone clogger

However, SOURCES *** didn't confirm whether the incident was caused by Carroll slurring his words through being drunk, or by chuntering such nonsense via a Geordie accent. Same difference? Both are probably to blame.

I interviewed shep as an eye witness, but I couldn't understand a word he said. Fuckern mackems GEORDIES :bigron

*** ITK aka cookie monster


----------



## Even Flow

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Oh dear.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

it happened while cookie monster was at the club with andros townsend


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> it happened while cookie monster was at the club with andros townsend


what about when he was clubbing with Lennon, Livermore, Hudd etc :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

i couldnt remember the other names


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Kiz obviously isn't #itk.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

i didn't want to reveal my sources Kiz but you forced my hand


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> :lmao it's back


He's outdone himself, this is priceless. :lmao


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Kolarov has made my Christmas for the 2nd year in a row. What a wonderful person.*


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The title hurt my feelings and then I listened Kolarov's song and felt happy again 

Weather is fantastic for tonight's game. Perfect conditions (Y)


----------



## TheFreeMan

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

William Shatner would be proud of that song...


----------



## Jaxx

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'm so hyped for the incoming 4-4 draw, leaving Liverpool top :mark:


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The title race ends for Arsenal today.


----------



## Curry

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

If ever there was a time for Willian to not be useless, this is it.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Arsenal XI

Szczesny, Sagna, Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Arteta, Rosicky, Ramsey, Ozil, Walcott, Giroud

Chelsea XI

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry, Azpilicueta; Mikel, Lampard; Ramires, Willian, Hazard; Torres.

Looks like e are in for a snoozefest. lolllllllll


----------



## God™

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Seriously shit team selection. I don't know why Schurrle doesn't get more starts because he's been excellent every time he's played over the past two months.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

15 minutes of some of the worst football you will ever see.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Curry said:


> If ever there was a time for Willian to not be useless, this is it.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

have all the attacking midfielders
put them all behind the ball
still get picked open by arsenal

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> have all the attacking midfielders
> *put them all behind the ball
> still get picked open by arsenal*
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Curry

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Amazing how little happened in a whole half. Second half has to be better than this.

Get Willian off the pitch though, Schurrle has been better whenever he's played and isn't just a Brazilian Samaras.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Chelsea started off very defensively but they've grown into the match.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Good performance tactically so far, could have gotten at least one from the Lampard and Willian chances. Defence is brilliant. Schurrle in the second half, we can win this match.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Tim Sherwood offered the Spurs' job until the end of the season :

That 4-4-2 with no cdm's :loveit


----------



## Redd Foxx

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That makes the AVB sacking more retarded, why couldn't they keep him to the end of the season? instead having unproven Coach:fpalm spurs make me laugh:lol


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Now there are rumours that Sherwood has signed an eighteen month contract!

Well, at least there's something entertaining happening that's related to the prem tonight...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

End of next season confirmed by BBC and Sky.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Poverty EPL at its finest here.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Daiko

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Arsenal :ti


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*CHRISTMAS

#1

BABYYYYYYYYYY

YEAH!!!!!!*​


----------



## Humph

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

If Jose Pulis wanted to he easily could of won that. We were just fucking woeful going forward, Bendtner would of done more than Ozil and Giroud. Save us @ Diego Costa.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

well that was a waste of 2 hours


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I can dig that result


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Mourinho is poison. So fucking negative.


----------



## Destiny

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That was a fun match... said no one ever.

Oh well...



*WE ARE TOP OF THE LEAGUE!*


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



AlexHumph said:


> If Jose Pulis wanted to he easily could of won that. We were just fucking woeful going forward, Bendtner would of done more than Ozil and Giroud. Save us @ Diego Costa.


Indeed. When Arteta of all people is misplacing passes, you know it's not your day. We just couldn't string things together. Part of me wants to blame the weather, but it's not like our team is chock full of players newly arrived from Brazil or something, we should be able to play alright in those conditions.


----------



## Nige™

Most neutrals said it was best to wait to until Arsenal were tested by strong teams. They've failed to beat Everton or Chelsea at home and lost to City and in Naples. Not quite the dominant force some Arsenal fans wanted to tell us they were. Title contenders yes but they won't win it.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

More shots than Arsenal. Better chance than Arsenal. Just not the goal. 

Giroud is crap, but then again so is all our choices up front.


----------



## Zen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Such a boring game, we need a different approach . But what's the point of even saying that now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Such a boring game, we need a different approach . But what's the point of even saying that now


This ^


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

^:agree:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Such a boring game, we need a different approach . But what's the point of even saying that now


POTY


----------



## Joshi Judas

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Holy shit......did this actually happen? Top of the league for Christmas!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

*YNWA!!*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Great post, mate.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

it's basically like winning the league :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Chelsea and City away next, 'Pool fans. Your joy will be fleeting.







At least ye get to experience joy :moyes1.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Quoth the Raven said:


> Holy shit......did this actually happen? Top of the league for Christmas!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> *YNWA!!*


HI MATE.

HOW COME YOU'VE NEVER POSTED MUCH IF EVER BEFORE IN THIS THREAD?

DID YOU JUST REMEMBER YER MARS OLD MILKMAN DOGS DOGSITTER WAS A LIVERPOOL FAN DOWN IN YOUR NATIVE LAND AWAY FROM MERSEYSIDE?


----------



## Zen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



ALAN PARTRIDGE IN A PEAR TREE said:


> POTY


POTY?

And LOL MY SIG


FACT: The Last time a striker scores for chelsea outside the stamford bridge was Torres in December 2012. :banderas


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> King Luis may be collecting the headlines, but *King Brenny* deserves just as much credit.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/luis-suarez-malky-mackay-kenny-6441710


SMDH at these guys stealing my material


----------



## Joshi Judas

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> HI MATE.
> 
> HOW COME YOU'VE NEVER POSTED MUCH IF EVER BEFORE IN THIS THREAD?
> 
> DID YOU JUST REMEMBER YER MARS OLD MILKMAN DOGS DOGSITTER WAS A LIVERPOOL FAN DOWN IN YOUR NATIVE LAND AWAY FROM MERSEYSIDE?



I've posted my love for Liverpool. But in other threads like in the Games and Trivia section :lol

Christmas seemed like a good time to start :dance


----------



## Green Light

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Liverpool top and all these new WOATs invading the thread. It's truly the nightmare before christmas.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> HI MATE.
> 
> HOW COME YOU'VE NEVER POSTED MUCH IF EVER BEFORE IN THIS THREAD?
> 
> DID YOU JUST REMEMBER YER MARS OLD MILKMAN DOGS DOGSITTER WAS A LIVERPOOL FAN DOWN IN YOUR NATIVE LAND AWAY FROM MERSEYSIDE?


dont heff 2 be mad


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Quoth the Raven said:


> I've posted my love for Liverpool. But in other threads like in the Games and Trivia section :lol
> 
> Christmas seemed like a good time to start :dance


I'd bet me mar on toast that you couldn't spot Liverpool on a map of Merseyside. 



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> dont heff 2 be mad


Bayern Munich's number 1 fan from the local neighbourhood of Greece.

Pipe down poverty bollocks.


----------



## God™

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Magic droppin' bombs everywhere.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Tim Sherwood. 18 months. Lol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> Bayern Munich's number 1 fan from the local neighbourhood of Greece.
> 
> Pipe down poverty bollocks.


more like poverty intelligence on your part sunshine


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Both teams should be deducted for them displays. Especially Chelsea for their Tony Pulis wannabe tactics playing for 0-0's in games they're not good enough to win. 

Also Giroud has well and truly gone balls deep into potato mode.*


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> Pipe down poverty bollocks.


:lmao


----------



## Oliver-94

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Nige™ said:


> Most neutrals said it was best to wait to until Arsenal were tested by strong teams. They've failed to beat Everton or Chelsea at home and lost to City and in Naples. Not quite the dominant force some Arsenal fans wanted to tell us they were. Title contenders yes but they won't win it.


 So I guess we never beat Dortmund (A), Napoli, Liverpool and Tottenham this season?


----------



## Zen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Tottenham is shit this season


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Sherwood to lead us to greatness.

Sherwood>Rodgers you heard it here first!!!


----------



## Oliver-94

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

It was a North London Derby, still a big match. Plus, they have more points than they did at this stage last year, best away record and just 6 points behind top spot. I know they've had a bad run of form but they're still one of the top sides in the league. 

I'm not saying we will win the league but I don't get why people just count the games we have lost and ignore the big games that we have won. You can't win every big game in the league. Not even City have done that this season.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Carra and GNEV giving their SEASON HIGHLIGHTS right now. Stick it on, mates

Edit: GNEV has Januzaj as his Young Player of the Season so far :ti

But has :brodgers as Manager of the Season. GNEV GOAT

Edit: No Sturridge in either Team of the Season. LOL. KOFF Rooney


----------



## haribo

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> *CHRISTMAS
> 
> #1
> 
> BABYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> YEAH!!!!!!*​


Even Sam Bailey will last longer as no.1 :brodgers


----------



## Hajduk1911

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

boring game, but decent result for Chelsea


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

How about you go suck my Skyscraper, Haribo














































*CHRISTMAS

#1

BABYYYYYYYYYY

YEAH!!!!!!*​


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

liverpool fans in premature ejac shocker


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

No. I'm not having none of this Chelsea killed the game bollocks. We had A LOT more shots. We had the best chance by far and should have scored. Arsenal passed from side to side for virtually the whole game. Ok we went long a lot and Mourinho turned into a coward at the end with the last sub, but we were far more threatening when we had the ball than Arsenal were.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Where are any Liverpool fans prematurely ejaculating, Kiz?

All we said is that we are TOP OF THE LEAGUE AT CHRISTMAS.

This is a factually true and correct fact.

If we had claimed it yesterday, your accusation would hold some ground.

However, as we waited until after the Arsenal/Chelsea game, we are mathematically correct in our assertion.

Go to bed.


----------



## Death Rider

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Number one at Christmas * :mark: :mark: Doubt we will stay there long but it feels good.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Where's ABH? Haven't seen our resident Spurs fan since our win last week. Was interested in hearing his thoughts on Sherwood being appointed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Seen this posted by FourthOfficial..

Carragher "Gary no matter what you say Liverpool fans will never like you" Neville responds with "Says the Everton fan".

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Decent result, although unlike at Old Trafford, we should have won it in the first half and kill the game from there in the same way. Terry(MOTM), Lampard and Cahill were all fantastic. Azpilicueta provided great energy to close spaces. Ivanovic and Mikel were solid. Ramires worked tirelessly as usual but I thought he was the weakest part of midfield tonight. Still, this guy is like a fourth substitute in the last part of the game, incredible work rate.

Realistically, the fact that we're two points away is already a great progression considering that the season was over by that time in the last two years but that was a great opportunity to open a gap, especially with Liverpool's next two matches. No place to drop points now, must take 6 from Swansea and Liverpool.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Watching this Sky Premier League 100 Club: Drogba show. Showing the best of his Premier League goals. Our current strikers can't even score away from home in the league, forget reaching 100 PL goals...


----------



## Ruckus

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I watched the Henry segment of that show. So many great goals. :homer

Not happy with a point and fuck any Arsenal fan who says they are.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Ruckus said:


> I watched the Henry segment of that show. So many great goals. :homer


Same. Makes you laugh watching these two strikers after watching Giroud and Torres earlier...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/ross-barkley-transfer-everton-star-2956677



> Ross Barkley is not for sale at any price, even if an offer eclipsed the £86million world record fee Real Madrid paid for Gareth Bale.
> 
> “Even if we got a Gareth Bale-size valuation we would never even consider it in January,” the Spaniard insisted.
> 
> “Ross is an icon for us. He represents everything we are trying to do this season, so even if a stupid offer arrived in January it would never, never affect us.


:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'm trying not to watch any Drogba vids since May 2012, although there's a new ITV documentary that I need to watch in the next few weeks. Some interesting stories. 

Eto'o is useless 90% of the time, Ba can be useful against specific opponents and Torres is at least trying. I'm not asking for goals anymore, just work hard, press and try to get something which he usually does this season.


----------



## Ruckus

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> Same. Makes you laugh watching these two strikers after watching Giroud and Torres earlier...


I know, it's not like those two needed further burying as well. :torres

The Wenger and Mourinho rivalry was better back then too. So many feels. :jose


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

So. Top of the league at Christmas. Great feeling but fuck getting happy about it tbh :draper2. Like I said yesterday i'm happy with the form we are on but i just simply refuse to believe we are even getting top 4 let alone being title contenders until both become mathematically possible. Especially with both City & Chelsea away this week. It's gonna be very tough going into the new year.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rock316AE said:


> I'm trying not to watch any Drogba vids since May 2012, *although there's a new ITV documentary that I need to watch* in the next few weeks. Some interesting stories.


Watch it. It was brilliant. Most of the things we know about him, but it's always great to see the type of guy Drogba is.



Ruckus said:


> The Wenger and Mourinho rivalry was better back then too. So many feels. :jose


Yeah. They act like are best friends now. Not cool. Someone needs to tell Wenger that Mourinho called him a voyeur again.



Claus Gang Solider said:


> So. Top of the league at Christmas. Great feeling but fuck getting happy about it tbh :draper2. Like I said yesterday i'm happy with the form we are on but i just simply refuse to believe we are even getting top 4 let alone being title contenders *until both become mathematically possible*. Especially with both City & Chelsea away this week. It's gonna be very tough going into the new year.


Well... They both are mathematically possible right now, CGS...


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










*rewords statement* 

I refuese to believe we are getting top 4 let alone being title contenders/winners *until they are mathematically achieved*.


----------



## Daiko

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Claus Gang Solider said:


> *rewords statement*
> 
> I *refuese* to believe we are getting top 4 let alone being title contenders/winners until they are mathematically achieved.


:draper2


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










I'm tired ok.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

and stupid. so very, very stupid.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

What an utterly shite game. Chelsea did as expected after Jose said they needed to be more defensive after ASSAAAAAAIIIIIDDDDDDIIIIIIII and played defensive as all fuck, only getting forward on the break. That actually worked for them though, because Ozil was man marked out of the game and Arsenal didn't seem to have anyone else capable of creating anything. It didn't help that Ramsey and Arteta had poor games and were misplacing passes, but I would have thought Cazorla would make an appearance to at least give Jose something to think about. Chelsea came happy for a 0-0, and that's what they got. It seemed like Wenger was happy enough for it too.

I said in the chatbox on Sunday that I'd be happy for Spurs to win and Sherwood to be given the job after that team selection. It looks like he picked a team that Levy would like to see, and has subsequently been given the job. Fortunately Levy isn't a manager. The eighteen month contract is funny too. It's a way of giving in to Sherwood and not really committing to him at the same time. How long until Levy is looking for a new manager again, and when will it be Arry? :arry


----------



## Ruckus

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Can we never have Mike Dean refereeing another Arsenal game plz?


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'm loling @ Arsenal 

That madrid reject Ozil is worthless in big games, should come of no surprise seeing as how awful he was in Clasico matches. He has that German choking gene like the rest of those German losers. 

Also that donkey Giroud is worthless, one of the WOAT strikers. 

Ramsey has gone back to being shit too. Lolllllllllll

Also let's be serious, Jose's heart just isn't in it this time around, I've never seen a Mourinho team play football this bad. 

City are going to run away with the title at this point. Liverpool will eventually bust hard once Saurez suffers a loss in form, or they will just bust like they usually do in the new year. Either way, congrats of the English Poverty League title City.

Edit: 

:banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

egame's posts are worth clicking on the poverty epl thread


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I look forward to welcoming Chelsea and Liverpool to the Etihad. 

Liverpool bottled hard away to Arsenal when up against a good footballing team and Chelsea play awful football at the moment.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I don't expect anything at City. We're usually pretty good there and should have won last season, only to be foiled by a combination of Reina lunacy and Aguero brilliance, but City are pretty much unstoppable at home at the moment. The test for City in the second half of the season is that, as far as I can recall, they've only gone to Stamford Bridge so far. Still to play us, Arsenal, Spurs, United and Everton away.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Slient Alarm said:


> Chelsea and City away next, 'Pool fans. Your joy will be fleeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least ye get to experience joy :moyes1.


I'm holding back the joy until after those 2 games. Both will be key, i'd be stoked with 3 points from those 2 games. Then i'll be jumping for joy











Magic said:


> I'd bet me mar on toast that you couldn't spot Liverpool on a map of Merseyside.


fuck off back to bootle you wool :brodgers


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> I don't expect anything at City. We're usually pretty good there and should have won last season, only to be foiled by a combination of Reina lunacy and Aguero brilliance, but City are pretty much unstoppable at home at the moment. The test for City in the second half of the season is that, as far as I can recall, they've only gone to Stamford Bridge so far. Still to play us, Arsenal, Spurs, United and Everton away.


We've started picking up on our away form. No loss in 5 away games. Winning 4, drawing 1. Including a 3-1 win v Bayern and putting 4 past Fulham with no Aguero. We seem to rise for the big games so not too worried about Spurs, United & Liverpol away. Arsenal and Everton are bogey places for us. I know we beat Arsenal last year but that was the first league win in a while there.

Our ridiculous goal scoring form at home, I can see it being a big match on Boxing Day. Suarez v our unstoppable forwards. Tasty affair!


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

by unstoppable forwards you mean Negredo your only fit, quality striker? I'm backing Suarez to score a few past Hart, its just our defense that is going to be a problem. Should be high scoring like 4-3 or so no doubt its going to be 0-0 :argh:


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> by unstoppable forwards you mean Negredo your only fit, quality striker? I'm backing Suarez to score a few past Hart, its just our defense that is going to be a problem. Should be high scoring like 4-3 or so no doubt its going to be 0-0 :argh:


Dzeko is fit and quality on his day. He worked his arse off against Fulham holding the ball up and whatnot. 
Probably will flood the midfield though and play Negredo solo. 

A strong 5-2 I reckon.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

their defence is leaky and we score goals from everywhere. negredo, navas, nasri, silva, milner, yaya, dinho have all scored goals lately. liverpool look especially vulnerable on set pieces, and demi has shown to be a bit of a sneak ghosting into the box unguarded.

kompany looks fit, nasty should be back, the only concern is right back. i don't think clichy can play there again, so the next in line could be milner. whatever we do, i'm backing us to just score more than liverpool. suarez doesn't have the greatest record away vs big teams and liverpool have yet to face anything like our barrage at home.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I think Milner at RB would be excellent although I can see Milner being put to man mark Suarez unless Kompany can mark him out of the game like he did the chubbers Rooney. Clichy proved he ain't cut out for RB and frankly is starting to prove he isn't good enough for us. 

Unless Pellegrini tries the devil that is 3 at the back fpalm


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> their defence is leaky and we score goals from everywhere. negredo, navas, nasri, silva, milner, yaya, dinho have all scored goals lately. liverpool look especially vulnerable on set pieces, and demi has shown to be a bit of a sneak ghosting into the box unguarded.
> 
> kompany looks fit, nasty should be back, the only concern is right back. i don't think clichy can play there again, so the next in line could be milner. whatever we do, i'm backing us to just score more than liverpool. suarez doesn't have the greatest record away vs big teams and liverpool have yet to face anything like our barrage at home.


Not worried about nasri, milner, yaya, or fernandinho in open play but Negredo and Navas are huge worries. Navas against Flanagan will be straight up RAPE. Set pieces will have me clenching every time though :hmm: Key will be Allen for us, he needs to have a good game and hustle around like he did against Spurs. If he and Lucas can shutdown and press hard then it will open up so much space for Coutinho, Hendo, Sterling and Suarez. 



MrEvans said:


> Dzeko is fit and quality on his day. He worked his arse off against Fulham holding the ball up and whatnot.
> Probably will flood the midfield though and play Negredo solo.
> 
> A strong 5-2 I reckon.


Dzeko is horrible and lazy. 5-2? you're dreaming.


----------



## Black Jesus

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Enjoy being at the top for a week 'Pool.

City to go in dry and Gunners to retake their rightful position at the top.

At this point, we NEED a new striker. Giroud is worse than Torres right now.

Praying for BENZEMA :mark:

EDIT: People saying Ozil is WOATing in big games. lol. He's still creating more chances for us than any other midfielder. We just can't finish them.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Madrid have one senior striker. They're highly unlikely to sell him this window.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

well i hope liverpool have the same attitude to nasri, milner, yaya and dinho. are liverpool's midfielders good enough to stop yaya? will they focus too much on yaya and just allow dinho to run around? how do you stop nasri, silva AND navas? liverpool have more things to worry about than we do, that's for sure.

hart
milner kompany nasty kolarov
yaya dinho
navas nasri silva
negredo

there's GOALS in that. negredo should be given the ball in this game and just allowed to run with it. no aguero, no dzeko, just make him the main man. he could put on a show.

and no, ozil is not creating chances in big games. he's being completely marked out of games. clubs have identified him as the way to really get at arsenal. plus without flamini in there arsenal look vulnerable. they looked absolutely dire after flamini went off vs us. he's more important than ozil.


----------



## Black Jesus

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Madrid have one senior striker. They're highly unlikely to sell him this window.


If they bring in Suarez or Aguero I can see them selling Benzema.

Sadly I don't think it will happen. Liverpool and City would be crazy to sell either of them currently.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> Not worried about nasri, milner, yaya, or fernandinho in open play but Negredo and Navas are huge worries. Navas against Flanagan will be straight up RAPE. Set pieces will have me clenching every time though :hmm: Key will be Allen for us, he needs to have a good game and hustle around like he did against Spurs. If he and Lucas can shutdown and press hard then it will open up so much space for Coutinho, Hendo, Sterling and Suarez.
> 
> 
> 
> Dzeko is horrible and lazy. 5-2? you're dreaming.


4-1 United - Champions
6-0 Spurs - most clean sheets in the league
6-3 Arsenal - best defence
Liverpool... - 

Wait - you're not worried about Nasri, Milner or Yaya?

Yaya splits defences when he starts running. He ripped Real Madrid apart at the Bernabeu despite the result. Did the same v Arsenal a few times late into the match. Nasri has been GREAT this season. Gliding through defenses no problem and Milner will cause you problems with his running and workrate. Ferno I wouldn't say you need to worry but his passing his great.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> well i hope liverpool have the same attitude to nasri, milner, yaya and dinho. are liverpool's midfielders good enough to stop yaya? will they focus too much on yaya and just allow dinho to run around? how do you stop nasri, silva AND navas? liverpool have more things to worry about than we do, that's for sure.
> 
> hart
> milner kompany nasty kolarov
> yaya dinho
> navas nasri silva
> negredo
> 
> there's GOALS in that. negredo should be given the ball in this game and just allowed to run with it. no aguero, no dzeko, just make him the main man. he could put on a show.


Lucas will take care of Yaya.

Mignolet

Johnson Agger Sakho Flanagan

Lucas

Allen Hendo

Sterling Suarez Coutinho

(obviously not going to be the backline b/c Skrtel is giving Rogers gobbies to keep playing)

There's goals in Suarez :side:



MrEvans said:


> 4-1 United - Champions
> 6-0 Spurs - most clean sheets in the league
> 6-3 Arsenal - best defence
> Liverpool... -
> 
> Wait - you're not worried about Nasri, Milner or Yaya?
> 
> Yaya splits defences when he starts running. He ripped Real Madrid apart at the Bernabeu despite the result. Did the same v Arsenal a few times late into the match. Nasri has been GREAT this season. Gliding through defenses no problem and Milner will cause you problems with his running and workrate. Ferno I wouldn't say you need to worry but his passing his great.


United were/are garbage this season, we beat Spurs 5-0, Arsenal gave up after awhile but even before that i'll conceed you bossed them Still let in 3 goals which should worry you a bit.

Nasri i just don't rate overly highly. He's a good player but i have yet to see him play well against us. Milner works hard, but there is no huge threat there if we mark properly. He's not a bloke who's going to dribble through a team, or makes quick runs etc. Yaya has been just as much of a defensive liability this season as he has been good in attack. 

I'm not saying we're going to win, i'm not saying we're going to keep the goals down, i'm just saying it will be far closer than both you and Kiz think. Last 10 games vs City have seen 2 wins for Liverpool, 2 for City and 6 draws. We always lift playing City, should be a good game.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> Nasri i just don't rate overly highly. He's a good player but i have yet to see him play well against us. Milner works hard, but there is no huge threat there if we mark properly. He's not a bloke who's going to dribble through a team, or makes quick runs etc. Yaya has been just as much of a defensive liability this season as he has been good in attack.
> 
> I'm not saying we're going to win, i'm not saying we're going to keep the goals down, i'm just saying it will be far closer than both you and Kiz think. Last 10 games vs City have seen 2 wins for Liverpool, 2 for City and 6 draws. We always lift playing City, should be a good game.


It's going to be a great game and it will be a close affair but I think the goals will be stacked against you. I don't think "bossed" Arsenal we were just ruthless and went to a higher gear. There were very close segments of the match. Especially after 2-1 etc. We dropped off.

I can see it battling from 1-0 to 1-1 bla bla until it's 3-2 and then we step up that extra gear and smash 2 late in.

EDIT: And tbh, only one of Arsenals goals really concerned me and that was the lack of marking on the header. Walcotts goal was deflected yeah maybe a bit of better marking could have been there and his second was just a superb, unstoppable finish.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

nasri this season is the player that makes the little runs and passes. he's been absolutely outstanding. who marks him out of the game? okay, nasri's gone, but silva's still open. who marks him? who marks navas? who marks yaya? who marks negredo? liverpool haven't come up against a team this strong, especially playing away. i don't see how liverpool can cover all our attacking options, while i feel we can adequately cover suarez and coutinho.

i'm going with 3-1 to us really. and that's 3rd gear stuff. i'm never usually this confident about us, but when we're in the mood, especially at home, we just score.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The key is in the midfield. That's where we need to win the ball. Press Fernandinho and try to win the ball when Yaya is prancing about elsewhere and the full backs are up the pitch. If we sit back then it'll be a fisting.

btw Kiz, the answer to all of your questions is Sakho. Sakho marks everyone out of the game. Everyone. :sparker


----------



## Aizen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Guys, i really don't know what you see in Benzema. In five years the guy didn't anything important, the lack of goal's is the proof. I would definitely accept an exchange for the GOAT Suarez. :mark:


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> nasri this season is the player that makes the little runs and passes. he's been absolutely outstanding. who marks him out of the game? okay, nasri's gone, but silva's still open. who marks him? who marks navas? who marks yaya? who marks negredo? liverpool haven't come up against a team this strong, especially playing away. i don't see how liverpool can cover all our attacking options, *while i feel we can adequately cover suarez and coutinho.*
> 
> i'm going with 3-1 to us really. and that's 3rd gear stuff. i'm never usually this confident about us, but when we're in the mood, especially at home, we just score.


Hendo? Sterling, who admittedly isn't the best player yet but he's very quick and City's backs are fairly slow. I wouldn't exactly call City's backline trustworthy. Our 'leaky' defense has still let in less goals than City this year.

City have been great at home, and they should win this game. Its just going to be closer than you think.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

City fans :banderas

First of all, I wouldn't worry too much about Suarez's record against the big teams away from home, as the only big stadium he has failed to score in so far is the Etihad. A stat which he will be correcting on Thursday. 

Secondly, I am definitely not worried about that jawless, fat-faced cunt Nasri, or his fellow lesbian, Silva. I'm pretty sure both have done precisely fuck all against Liverpool during their time at City. Lucas and Allen have both individually GOATed against Yaya in the past, and Hendo in this form will give him and Fernandinho something to worry about.

Navas vs Flanno could be a nightmare, but I have a feeling Flanno won't even start. PLZ LET ME BE RIGHT.

If I am correct and Glen starts at LB, then him running against RB Milner or lolclichy, as well as Suarez and Coutinho drifting wide out there :brodgers

Sterling vs whichever calamity LB you guys will have playing :brodgers

I ain't even worried.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

i dont see hendo as an attacking option (i.e potential goalscorer) and sterling can run all he wants.

our backs aren't slow, besides demichelis and lescott, all have a decent turn of pace

our backline has been unsettled all year, when it's actually been the same of patches in a row we've been fine. plus i never said ours was trustworthy.

suarez can score if he wants, doesn't matter if we score more

idk why you're discussing players who played in a totally different system to what they're playing now. nasri under bobby and nasri under pelle are two very different players. but once again, i hope liverpool players have the same levels of respect for nasri. it'll be just as much sweeter when he scores.

doesnt matter who's facing navas, he's already past them.

milner will get plenty of help our right, so if suarez and co want to waste their time drifting away from goals be our guest.

sterling is just a shit 18 year old feo.

good.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'll laugh when it ends up 0-0

calling it now 8*D


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

yeah liverpool with martin skrtel are holding us goalless at the etihad for the first time in about 3 years

:banderas


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> yeah liverpool with martin skrtel are holding us goalless at the etihad for the first time in about 3 years
> 
> :banderas


held you scoreless there 2 years ago (granted it was in the league cup but still :brodgers)


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

yeah where vinny couldnt play due to his garbage red card and had to play stefan not very good savic who gave away a pen

lescott/savic cb pairing from memory. wow.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> idk why you're discussing players who played in a totally different system to what they're playing now




I'm discussing them because they play for Manchester City 

Systems and formations are always changing, does that mean we should just disregard all players' past performances just because they play in a new one :kobe

Nasri is still playing in his life system of being a pudgy lesbian, who will be subbed on around the 70 minute mark. 

good


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

well yes when it's a completely different one. wouldn't expect you to understand tho since you continually live in the past

good xx.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

BRB just checking to see how many times Kiz has used the phrase 'D0nny W0lb0ck' and made fun of him.

Presumably zero times, seeing as Wing Welbeck plays in a different system to that of Striker Welbeck and it would be unfair to judge him when he's playing in a system which doesn't suit him. Like Nasri.

BRB


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> yeah where vinny couldnt play due to his garbage red card and had to play stefan not very good savic who gave away a pen
> 
> lescott/savic cb pairing from memory. wow.


we had adam, spearing, downing and carroll from memory :kobe


----------



## Zen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Man City's Home Record this season 

4-0 W
2-0 W
4-1 W
3-1 W
7-0 W
6-0 W
3-0 W
6-3 W


----------



## Razor King

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

On the Arsenal/Chelsea game, yes, Mou came for a 0-0 draw and didn't take the initiative, but Wenger wanted that 0-0 draw more so than Mourinho. In fact, by the 65th min mark, Mou probably realized that Chelsea had a more chance of winning than Arsenal. We were woeful. Passing sideways, sloppy passes; we didn't seem interested at all. It was a lethargic performance and we were just doing the rounds. Mike Dean was useless as usual and we have a 6% win ratio with him in charge, so that tells the story...

I also hope people realize how truly POTATO Giroud is. Bendtner is better than him. The two golden chances we had to win the game, my Lord, even Torres would have scored those. Giroud is just an appalling option to have. I'm not even joking when I say that Bendtner is a better option compared to Giroud. If we want to sustain whatever title challenge we can muster, we have to get a striker in January. Any striker will do because I doubt there are many we'd buy that are worse than Mr. Ollie, the Great.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Suarez FC stand no chance at City and then at Chelsea. Sorry bindippers it's over. And City will then go away in the New Year and probably lose every game as usual, so they may as well stop dreaming too. A one man team and an only succeed at home team. Stop talking about these two pretenders now plz. 

Start talking about Chelsea. A team that knows how NOT to lose big games. We'll BORE and STOKE our way to another title, with a shit striker too and you'll just have to watch and accept that, I'm afraid.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*


----------



## Kenny

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

:lmao magic


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> Suarez FC stand no chance at City and then at Chelsea. Sorry bindippers it's over. And City will then go away in the New Year and probably lose every game as usual, so they may as well stop dreaming too. A one man team and an only succeed at home team. Stop talking about these two pretenders now plz.
> 
> Start talking about Chelsea. A team that knows how NOT to lose big games. We'll BORE and STOKE our way to another title, with a shit striker too and you'll just have to watch and accept that, I'm afraid.


Just noticed the term bindipper.

As a Scouser I am deeply offended and I have just reported this post.

Have a good day.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Merry Christmas, lids. :hb


----------



## Daiko

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> Merry Christmas, lids. :hb


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> Sherwood "If you cut me in half, I bleed the colour of the club"


:lmao


well I guess he didnt say what club

https://vine.co/v/hEzbQTggzdm


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> Merry Christmas, lids. :hb


Might never have a boner again.

:jones


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Racist


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Gonna feel good when we buttfuck City at the Etihad.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

you can buttfuck us all you want as long as we win the fitba

at least give kun a reach around


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> you can buttfuck us all you want as long as we win the fitba
> 
> at least give kun a reach around


Isn't he out for 8 weeks? Might just be getting back to fitness by the time the match happens.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



EGame said:


> Isn't he out for 8 weeks? Might just be getting back to fitness by the time the match happens.












some say back for the newcastle game, others say longer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> Might never have a boner again.
> 
> :jones


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Interdasting.

The TOP 100 footballers of 2013. 










Saw Busquets as number 27 lollllllllllllling.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

it's legitimately one of the worst top 100's i've ever seen.


----------



## Goku

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Javi Martinez is 99, 60 behind Pique.


----------



## Vader

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Kagawa is on it.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I think my favourite part about the entire list is Alex Witsel making it.


----------



## Goku

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

oh, not pique?

PIQUE


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Festivus Pole said:


> oh, not pique?
> 
> PIQUE


Pique always finds a way onto these lists. Last year he was on the UEFA TOTY, now that was truly shocking.


----------



## Goku

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*


----------



## Curry

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

So of the 23 players on the Ballon D'or shortlist, 22 are in the top 25 of the Guardian's list and Hazard is 100th? Nice...


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

no januzaj as well, the list is a joke


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Ashley Young is the best.

3 days late, don't give a fuck.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

How are some of these guys above Robben? Makes no sense. Aguero started this season off pretty well; HE MUST BE IN THE TOP 10 IN THE WORLD!~


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rachel Riley's Xmas Stuffing said:


> City fans :banderas
> 
> First of all, I wouldn't worry too much about Suarez's record against the big teams away from home, as the only big stadium he has failed to score in so far is the Etihad. A stat which he will be correcting on Thursday.
> 
> Secondly, I am definitely not worried about that jawless, fat-faced cunt Nasri, or his fellow lesbian, Silva. I'm pretty sure both have done precisely fuck all against Liverpool during their time at City. Lucas and Allen have both individually GOATed against Yaya in the past, and Hendo in this form will give him and Fernandinho something to worry about.
> 
> Navas vs Flanno could be a nightmare, but I have a feeling Flanno won't even start. PLZ LET ME BE RIGHT.
> 
> If I am correct and Glen starts at LB, then him running against RB Milner or lolclichy, as well as Suarez and Coutinho drifting wide out there :brodgers
> 
> Sterling vs whichever calamity LB you guys will have playing :brodgers
> 
> I ain't even worried.



Lol, using past matches as a legitimate basis to predict this season with even considering the form of the best attack force in Europe? Including the team that put 6 goals past Arsenal? Who Liverpool failed to score against? Apart from Spurs your away form hasn't been great. You lost 3-1 to Hull lmao.

Liverpool fans, always talking about their past.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

LMAO at this guy^

What is it with me and Welsh people...............I seem to bring out the worst in them


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



MrEvans said:


> Lol, using past matches as a legitimate basis to predict this season with even considering the form of the best attack force in Europe? Including the team that put 6 goals past Arsenal? Who Liverpool failed to score against? Apart from Spurs your away form hasn't been great. You lost 3-1 to Hull lmao.
> 
> Liverpool fans, always talking about their past.


Hi, are you Cardiff born and raised mate?


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> Hi, are you Cardiff born and raised mate?


Spent my childhood in Manchester mate :cool2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



MrEvans said:


> Spent my childhood in Manchester mate :cool2


Good stuff. Just checking for another glory hunter populating the thread. (Y)

They've been like flies on shit in here recently!


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I wish Liverpool the best of luck in winning at the Etihad. Hopefully you guys can put a few cracks in the fortress before we burn it to the ground.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> Good stuff. Just checking for another glory hunter populating the thread. (Y)
> 
> They've been like flies on shit in here recently!


Better than the Cockney boys when United were winning aye? :dance

Nah, moved from Cardiff when I was young and lived in Didsbury before moving back to Cardiff a few years ago.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



EGame said:


> I wish Liverpool the best of luck in winning at the Etihad. Hopefully you guys can put a few cracks in the fortress before we burn it to the ground.


YOU'RE A NICE GUY


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


> Good stuff. Just checking for another glory hunter populating the thread. (Y)
> 
> They've been like flies on shit in here recently!


They're terrible, aren't they? Can't stand those foreign glory-hunting fucks.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1662581/alan-curbishley-joins-fulham-technical-director?cc=5739

He's finally got a job :mark:


----------



## Daiko

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1662581/alan-curbishley-joins-fulham-technical-director?cc=5739
> 
> He's finally got a job :mark:


:mark::mark:


----------



## Renegade™

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

that best 100 list is like they got all the best rated players on FIFA and chucked them on it :lol

YAYA @ 20 :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

zaba set to return vs liverpool after getting through full training

IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Arsenal want to contend then they need to find a better striker than Giroud. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I don't even think Giroud is bad, he's just completely out of form. I'd put money on if he had a rest/got dropped then he'd be scoring like he was at the start again.


----------



## Curry

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Mikey Damage said:


> If Arsenal want to contend then they need to find a better striker than Giroud.


At least Giroud sometimes scores. Imagine what Chelsea would do with a competent striker.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

ruin him like all the others?


----------



## Razor King

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Mikey Damage said:


> If Arsenal want to contend then they need to find a better striker than Giroud.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












Somebody who doesn't potato chances after chances. Somebody who doesn't need 10 chances to score a goal. Somebody who can score from outside the box. Somebody who can score more than just tap ins. Somebody who can attack corners. Somebody who can score more goals than Bendtner with his head. Somebody who can just score f'kin goals, damnit.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Razor King said:


> On the Arsenal/Chelsea game, yes, Mou came for a 0-0 draw and didn't take the initiative, but Wenger wanted that 0-0 draw more so than Mourinho. In fact, by the 65th min mark, Mou probably realized that Chelsea had a more chance of winning than Arsenal. We were woeful. Passing sideways, sloppy passes; we didn't seem interested at all. It was a lethargic performance and we were just doing the rounds. Mike Dean was useless as usual and we have a 6% win ratio with him in charge, so that tells the story...
> 
> I also hope people realize how truly POTATO Giroud is. Bendtner is better than him. The two golden chances we had to win the game, my Lord, even Torres would have scored those. Giroud is just an appalling option to have. I'm not even joking when I say that Bendtner is a better option compared to Giroud. If we want to sustain whatever title challenge we can muster, we have to get a striker in January. Any striker will do because I doubt there are many we'd buy that are worse than Mr. Ollie, the Great.


Torres wouldn't have got into position to score them tbf.



TITUS BRAMBLE'S XMAS SURPRISE said:


> zaba set to return vs liverpool after getting through full training
> 
> IT'S A CHRISTMAS MIRACLE


Meanwhile Flanaginho is out injured. :jose


----------



## Razor King

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Torres wouldn't have got into position to score them tbf.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile Flanaginho is out injured. :jose


I think the irony lies in the act itself--that we are even comparing Giroud to Torres. How shit must he truly be to be compared to the all-time Chelsea great!


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



SCOTTY PARKER DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> Meanwhile Flanaginho is out injured. :jose


Flandango sounds better.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

It doesn't properly appreciate Flanaginho as the FAKE Brazilian superstar that he is. Flanalahm also works though.

I'm actually serious about him being out being bad too. As much as Navas would rip him, Kelly looked so far off the pace when he came on against Cardiff, and Johnson is in horrendous form.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

If Kelly had been played more it wouldn't be a problem. Kelly against Navas isn't the worst thing as he is less likely to get too high up the pitch, we still need a proper LB though.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Put Kelly on the right and Johnson on the left. Navas probably still burns Johnson a good few times, but at least he's kind of comfortable being on the left due to some experience.


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Does Aly Cissokho not exist anymore or something?


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I think it'd be best for Liverpool if he didn't.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I got DAT FEELING that Liverpool is going to be EXPOSED as a ONE MAN TEAM tomorrow. 

Prediction: 

6-1 City.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> If Kelly had been played more it wouldn't be a problem. Kelly against Navas isn't the worst thing as he is less likely to get too high up the pitch, we still need a proper LB though.


I think they've been cautious with him due to his injury track record and the prevalence of leg injuries that follow a knee reconstruction.



Joel said:


> Put Kelly on the right and Johnson on the left. Navas probably still burns Johnson a good few times, but at least he's kind of comfortable being on the left due to some experience.


That's what will happen. Johnson moved to LB against Cardiff when Flanaginho went off.


----------



## Kenny

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

:hendo :hendo2 :hendo3 

hes having a big game tomorrow.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> De Gea, Rafael, Smalling, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Cleverley, Fletcher, Young, Rooney, Welbeck
> Lindegaard, Vidic, Carrick, Fabio, Kagawa, Januzaj, Hernandez.


great to see Fletcher starting

Fabio actually gets on the bench ahead of Buttner at last


----------



## Nige™

Good to see Welbeck getting a consistent run up front. Instinctively he looked great against Villa, getting in a good position to put the chances away. His hold up play's always been good and if he gets Valencia putting good balls across the box for him he could do well there, better than off the shoulder where he tends to miss a lot of the subsequent chances.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Great...Phil Jones out for a few weeks with a knee injury enaldo


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

A lot of players seem to be made of glass this season - Nani, Fellaini, Ferdinand, Vidic, RVP and now Jones. At least Fletcher is starting to pick up his fitness and it's good to see him start. Glad to see Welbeck is back despite picking up a knock on his knee against West Ham.

Hull will be a tough game but this team now needs to target those 9 points in the next 3 games. Less than 3 points today will be inexcusable.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

At least Carrick's back, but fuck sake, that's horrendous to hear Jones is out. Been our most consistent performer of late.

Injuries everywhere. Every year with this shit.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Carn the tigers x 2


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Great, now Rafael is injured.

2-0 down already, dreadful, shambolic defending for both goals. Evra is fucking useless, he really is defensively. Midfield is the main priority but we really need to get a new left back in January.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Wouldn't have predicted this match to be the goalfest


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

These injuries are actually a fucking disgrace. 

That game was like a nightmare for 13 minutes. Evans was playing like he was on meth, but we have recovered well. Rooney's pretty much dragging the team back himself though. Januzaj's made a nice difference, at 18 he's already got so much maturity in his game, more than Ashley Young anyways, who's having his standard shocker. Fletcher isn't really in the game, seems to be passing him by.

Take away the defensive fuckery and we haven't been too bad. We've controlled the game and have been unlucky not to have more. We should win this, although we've stepped down since equalising.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Attacking play has been crisp and United have created some golden opportunities to take the lead but defensively, United have shown the same problems at the back; sloppy defending, incompetent passes and just hoofing the ball carelessly up the pitch. How Evra can jog back after 3 minutes into the match is beyond me... do your job! Evans was very clumsy on Hull's second goal.

Smalling scores a great header from a brilliant delivery from Rooney on the freekick and Rooney's finish for the equaliser was exquisite. After the 2 goals went in for United, the players started to create some good chances. Welbeck and Rooney have looked solid and Young is slowly getting into the game. Valencia has the beating of his man both when he was playing at right wing and right back but he isn't putting the right ball in. A real shame that Rafael is off injured now, what is Moyes doing to these players? Such a high list of injured players, which we really don't need at this stage of the season.

Some of the players need to be more alert also, the amount of times they've reacted slowly or stood off the ball when they should be trying to win it is worrying to see. Need to wake up second half and defend much better.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Spoiler


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Christmas miracle that United picked up any points there, let alone the win :moyes2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The Januzaj diving smiley feels quite appropriate.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

thank fuck for that.

Valencia is a fucking idiot, already on a yellow, why on earth would he do that. Also looks like Rafael will join Valencia being unavailable for the next game, hopefully Fabio gets a chance at right back.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Holy fuck at how bad that last 15 minutes was. It seemed everyone bar Welbeck just forgot the basics of football.

Great 3 points, but Christ, we're in a very bad way injury wise. Not feeling optimistic about Norwich, who always elevate against us anyways. Hopefully we can put together 11 players.

Have some sympathy with Valencia, yes the 2nd yellow was stupid, but the first came from bad defending due to him not being a defender. If I were him, I'd be pretty fucking frustrated too. Unforgivable to leave the team in that position though.


----------



## kusksu

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

A win is a win. Typical United comeback too, good to see we still have it in us. Great goal by Rooney, and I'm surprised to say this, but Young's been doing well lately. By far our best crosser of the ball, gave a few really good ones today.

ALso great to see Fletcher and Carrick back. Our midfield doesn't look too horrible right now. Our right back situation on the other hand...


----------



## Foreshadowed

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Thank god De Gea saved us there, had a dodgy moment a couple of minutes prior and then made a big save and a solid punch at the end there. He's definitely saved United some points this season. The first 10-15 minutes was very poor from the defence; Evra's defensive form has dropped since he knew his position was safe, Evans also had a clumsy moment and even other players were at fault at times for giving the ball away carelessly.

Valencia, what a moron to get sent off for such a petulant thing. He needs a good kick up the ass for that, Rooney also needs talking to, already on 6 yellow cards half way through the season. Otherwise, Rooney was solid and kept composure in midfield, Fletcher did alright for 60 minutes but showed some rustiness and Welbeck was Man of the Match for me. His hold up and link-up play was superb at times and he made some good runs. Should have done better in the Hull box at times. Chicharito I thought looked great when he came on, was alert, won the ball for us a few times and made some fantastic runs in the final third. Should have set up Welbeck at one point though but still, a good showing from him. 

Rafael now out injured again, which is worrying as I thought his injury problems would have gone after last season but there again, a lot of players are out injured so something is going wrong there, especially with the RVP story and how Moyes was pushing him hard in training, which resulted in him picking up two injures, one after the other. Hopefully Moyes doesn't go negative against Norwich with Smalling at right back, just go with Fabio and Young.

Speaking of Young, I thought he did a good job, grew into the game and looked great when he moved to the right, the ball he whipped in for the own goal was perfect and he did deliver a few dangerous crosses. No idea why he was taken off, Adnan should have come off due to being on a yellow.

Some good play first half and some solid defending in the second half but still, questions need to be asked on how nervy United are at the back. United were great first half though, played some superb stuff but then dropped off second half and sat too deep. Moyes needs to get that out of his game as it has cost us some points this season and nearly did today. Thankfully, it didn't but he needs to get that side of things out of his tactics.

Overall, Rooney (great goal he scored today), Welbeck, Young and Cleverley all had good games I thought. Smalling/Evans also settled second half so that was positive to see.

Need to be much more sharp and not as sloppy at the back against Norwich though.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Moyes was very fortunate that the Rafael injury forced him to bring Januzaj on so early, because that completely changed United's fortunes in the first half. I'm not sure why the lad doesn't start more games, especially against the "lesser" sides like Hull. As soon as he came on Hull were on the back foot and it was he who won the free kick which lead to United's first goal. I obviously wouldn't have expected his presence on the pitch to have entirely prevented the two Hull goals (Evans clearly ate too much turkey yesterday), but it was certainly noticeable how Hull dropped deeper as soon as he was on the pitch. You just can't afford to leave lots of space open (especially in behind) for a player of that quality who can dribble past players in one on one situations with ease. It's fair to say that he didn't have the best game, but by having a right hand side that completely took the initiative (right wing/wing back Valencia at right back, out and out forward/winger Januzaj on the right) United forced Hull back for a fair bit. Well, until the very end of the game when Valencia went fuarking mental.

It was that brain fart which opened up space on United's right hand side and allowed Hull a fair crack very late on in the second half. If Valencia hadn't acted like such a gump then I don't believe that the late siege would have occurred...or if it had then United would have been allowed the space for Januzaj to finish the game off. Hull probably should have nicked a draw with De Gea and United's defence all over the place at times, but Danny Graham plays for them, so...you know. Still, it's amazing how teams just don't fear United at all this season. The fact that I wasn't shocked by those two Hull goals occurring (especially so early on) says it all.


----------



## T-C

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Good win, a few bullets dodged.

Valencia can fuck off. Absolute moron who just so happens to be shit at football.

Welbeck is a star.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

J-Rod get in. Makes that whittingham miss hurt Cardiff


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

J-Rod again lovely. That should be that.

And now Rickie scores, don't have matches like this too often.


----------



## Schultz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

COYR's


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

JOEL


----------



## Curry

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Put Adebayor in my Fantasy team least night instead of Rodriguez :jose

At least Oscar is bossing it in midfield, we're on top by so much that this is another game we're going to end up losing for no good reason.


----------



## Shepard

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










KOFF HOWARD











KOFF JOEL

Having the man advantage w/ our style should help and we've looked solid since the goal. But it's everton @ goodison so I'm not feeling safe till about an hour from now. Plus we're such big fans of doing everything we can to stop ourselves from winning this season.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

THHHHHHEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOO WALLLLLLLLCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

DAAAAAAAA GAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWDDDDDDDDDDDDD

EDIT: POOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Even Flow

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Palace WTF.

Villa WTF.


----------



## Shepard

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

COME ON SUNDERLAND THESE ARE SHITE

at least we're not being stranded but results going our way would be lovely. Hopefully take momentum into palace but idk. Probably our now bog standard 0-0. Which this would've been without the pen. Still TWO WINS IN A ROW OVER EVERTON


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Kept a cleansheet. Should be starting games now. Hopefully Martinez will trust me more tha Howard from now on 

Chelsea are just too frustrating. Why can't we score goals?!


----------



## Shepard

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

First thing you did was let a pen in Joel :lol


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

We were pretty bad but we won so yay. The whole West Ham team seemed to run out of gas simultaneously about half way into the second half. The commentators seemed to credit Podolski coming on and Cazorla going central as the turning point, but it helped that West Ham didn't appear to even try to close Santi down.


----------



## Goku

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Ozil really needs to rest like 1 or 4 games.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

So, 3 wins on the bounce. You scared, Premier League?

Seriously though, how fucking shit are we? God help us when this run against dross is over.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



KURT ANGLE DRUNK ON EGGNOG said:


> First thing you did was let a pen in Joel :lol


Howard's mistake so that should go against him!


----------



## Brickhouse

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Podolski was fantastic. I know Wenger sees Poldi as more of a left winger, but he needs some caps at striker in this stretch. Giroud has been pathetic lately.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Gash, absolute negative gash. Go a goal up, then sit deep and defend, which leads to a goal being conceded. Hughton 101. Fail to turn up for the second half and look content for a draw before losing the game. Hughton 101. 2 points from Swansea H, Sunderland A and Fulham H is a miserable return. Thank fuark for the completely undeserved smash and grab at the Hawthorns. We would be in huge trouble without that win. We would also be fucked without Hooper and the consistent rub of the green that we seem to receive at the moment. Jussi being a retard and giving a penalty in the 3-1 vs WHU when they were in control and leading 1-0 in the second half, our million goal line clearances in the 1-0 versus Palace, and the aforementioned robbery against WBA and last weeks game where the Mackems should have won. 

We play the dullest football going, it's almost as if Hughton thinks that three points are given for a clean sheet or when we concede less than two. There's very little off the ball movement, consistently predictable passing to the wings and a horrendous tendency to gift sides what seems akin to the freedom of Norfolk on the edge of our own area. :sparker's goal was testament to that. Our "wall" for their first goal on Kasami's fk was also hilariously bad. I believe (hope) we will stay up, but it's going to be another tedious affair where we grind our way to the finishing line. Football of this style can only be acceptable with a reasonable amount of success, like a cup run. I previously said that all that mattered with this run of games was results, but we're not even getting good results! I'm not saying "Hughton out", but it's unbelievably hard work watching us every week when we show less ambition on the pitch than Delia does with her easy home made cook book recipes.


----------



## Bullseye

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Chelsea were deplorable in that second half. Created so many chances but the lack of a decent striker means it finished 1-0 when it could have been 5+. The defence is awful as well and Liverpool, specifically Suarez, will enjoy a New Year's feast on Sunday.

Ramires is suspended for that game as well. Based on his awful options in attack today that is a good thing.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Didn't realise Ramires was suspended. That's a Liverpool win then. Congrats to them.

The defence is only under pressure as the attackers aren't finishing chances, thus the opposition still have a chance of getting something throughout the whole game.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Sterling's movement has been great thus far. Very good game for the neutral this


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Skrtel is shite. He's not bothered about actually defending, he's just focused on trying to tear the shirt off the attacker.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Michael Owen is such a bitch.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

LOL MIGNOLET


----------



## T-C

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That is truly awful goalkeeping, abysmal.


----------



## Even Flow

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Mignolet :ti


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Michael Owen needs to calm the fuck down, stop shouting you pleb


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Anyways both teams have looked great going forward, while at the same time being very suspect at the back. Skrtel in particular is just a fucking potato


----------



## T-C

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Liverpool deserve better, you can't legislate for your keeper throwing one in to the net in such a big game.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

9th game in a row THE BEAST has scored at the etihad

if only we got soldado though :banderas


----------



## T-C

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Haha what a signing he has been.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



T-C said:


> Haha what a signing he has been.





T-C said:


> Mike's Phelan Xmas Joy~! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would City sign Negredo ahead of Soldado is what I'm wondering.*
> 
> 
> 
> Soldado is better than him in pretty much every way. I'm guessing Negredo would be happier being a back up though.
Click to expand...

:draper2


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

A lot of United fans called Negredo "a poor mans Soldado" :kobe9


----------



## T-C

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> :draper2


Haha I have held my hands up to that one. Negredo has been brilliant and Soldado not so. Though Soldado gets about 1 chance a game.

Hopefully Valencia can get him back once the deal is done and they have money.


----------



## T-C

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Kompany has been awful, he has no idea what to do with Suarez. Keeps getting too tight and Suarez turns him with ease every time.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Did not deserve to lose that. WOAT linesman on the Sterling decision. WOAT Sterling on the tap in. So frustrating.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

dinho and negredo have to be close to the signings of the summer. exceptional payers.

team played well, lescott responsible for most of the defensive blunders, both teams should've scored more. vinny, dinho, navas and nasri all outstanding. joe looks much more settled in goal now too.


----------



## Nige™

Feel for Liverpool but silly errors like Mignolet's happen, shame in a big game. They impressed me tonight, should've taken their chances in the first half. That offside was a joke on Sterling.

Just good to see two teams going for it unlike Arsenal Chelsea on Monday Night Shite.


----------



## #dealwithit

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I was one of those guys that rated Soldado more than Negredo. Negredo has improved a shit tone in recent years though. He's upped his game at City due to being surrounded by better players, and players that play quickly too. He's played with good players with Spain too, but I don't think he suits the slower tempo they play. He always scored goals at Sevilla too, but he was really just a guy to finish chances there, and Kanoute was the real focal point of the team. He seems like a much more complete player now.


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Yeah I've held my hands up on being wrong about Negredo plenty of times already ya cheeky prick. Didn't think he'd be such a complete striker for City but he has. Had him down as just a decent poacher but he's shown he's not that. Not really fair to compare him to Soldado based on the service each has got though. Point is valid though.

Lot of positives to be taken from that match for us. Utd fans in here focus on the negatives as always though. Coming from 2-0 down and getting 3 goals against a defence that has been super tight at home this season isn't something to just dismiss. Really pleased with how we stuck those last 15 minutes out under some strong pressure too. Not the best performance but we've played better and dropped points this season. At least we're picking points regardless now. Januzaj should start every match he's fit because he's one of maybe 5 players who have an impact for us on games. Valencia's moment of stupidity isn't that bad as it guarantees Januzaj another start at Norwich and it didn't cost us thankfully. It should have though when nobody had Chester but De Gea saved us again. No idea how Young had a shocker in that match. He at least created chances and was one of our better players today behind Rooney, Welbeck, De Gea and Januzaj. 

Another big away match Suarez hasn't scored in. 1st half he was super though in fairness and that pass for the goal was sublime. 2nd half was more like last season's Suarez though focused more on buying fouls than creating chances. Result is unlucky on Liverpool. Offside call was as bad as you'll see one and City lucked out on their 2nd. Liverpool were more than good enough for a 2nd goal in that first half. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'm more discouraged by the ridiculous injury list we have then I am with the performance, which was decent. The result was great. Not many teams will go there and score 3 goals, we've done that and could have had more. It's funny how now everyone's raving about Liverpool, particularly after todays game, which they lost, when they went to Hull and lost badly. 

The injury list a serious concern though - Rafael, Jones, Fellaini, Nani, RVP. Carrick and Fletcher have just returned (both looked understandably rusty today) but we seem to be losing players faster than we're gaining them. I just think there's a fundamental problem there, it's more than just Moyes' training methods because this shit's been happening for years. If our squad wasn't as strong as it is we'd be seriously fucked. Credit to the players who have carried us through this run though - The likes of Smalling, Cleverley, Welbeck and Rooney have all stepped up. A win against Norwich would be huge.


----------



## Black Jesus

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Gunners back on top

Me mucho gusta :kobe3


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*De Gea
Smalling Evans Vidic Evra
Young Carrick Cleverley Januzaj
Rooney
Welbeck​
next game would do me. Fabio isn't gonna start so there's no point pretending. Young and Januzaj would probably play on the opposite sides to that but they're much more effective that way around imo. Shame that the Rafael injury will likely cause us to change our CB pairing yet again. Gonna be harsh when Welbeck gets dropped for Van Persie as soon as he's fit despite being close to faultless in these games he's started up top.*


----------



## Jaxx

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Had to work today but from what I'm reading, we played really well and its gutting to come away with nothing. Have to see this Sterling offside situation though, sounds bad. Very encouraging though going into the Chelsea game, feeling quietly confident about taking 3 points from the Bridge.


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Seabs said:


> *De Gea
> Smalling Evans Vidic Evra
> Young Carrick Cleverley Januzaj
> Rooney
> Welbeck​
> next game would do me. Fabio isn't gonna start so there's no point pretending. Young and Januzaj would probably play on the opposite sides to that but they're much more effective that way around imo. Shame that the Rafael injury will likely cause us to change our CB pairing yet again. Gonna be harsh when Welbeck gets dropped for Van Persie as soon as he's fit despite being close to faultless in these games he's started up top.*


Probably not the best idea but Fletcher could play RB and keep the CB pairing together for a string of games.


----------



## ABK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Principino said:


> Had to work today but from what I'm reading, we played really well and its gutting to come away with nothing. Have to see this Sterling offside situation though, sounds bad. Very encouraging though going into the Chelsea game, *feeling quietly confident about taking 3 points from the Bridge.*


:side:



















:ti


----------



## Lawls

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Wow I'm surprised Dwight Gayle scored the winner for us


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

LOL, people are actually criticising Suarez record in big games. Awfully similar to what people said about Ronaldo.

Guy was the best player on the pitch today by a mile. Would have had two or three brilliant assists if not for awful misses/decisions.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Yeah, Sterling was way onside, but in the end Liverpool still went one up so it's not like much changed, tbh.



Abk™ said:


> :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ti


Worryingly, Liverpool could beat us on Sunday. I'm much more worried about them coming here, than I was when we went to the Emirates.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

All you fuckers have a nice xmas?

James Chester lol :terry


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> Yeah, Sterling was way onside, but in the end Liverpool still went one up so it's not like much changed, tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Worryingly, Liverpool could beat us on Sunday. I'm much more worried about them coming here, than I was when we went to the Emirates.


Depends on what Liverpool show up really. City & Chelsea back to back away in the space of 3 days isn't gonna be an easy thing to adapt too. You guys defo have more going for you to take the points from us.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Nah, we are terrible. We'll try to win since we're home, but we're gonna fuck up a bunch of chances and then lose 1-2.


----------



## CGS

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I hope you're right :side:. Part of me feels it could end in a draw. 1-1 possibly. Our away form is very up and down this year anyway so who know.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Happy with a 2-1. Surprised there wasn't a goalfest!

1 point off Arsenal. They will slip! ositivity


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Seabs said:


> *Another big away match Suarez hasn't scored in*


Another? LOL

Suarez has scored in several of the big away matches, in fact, the Etihad is the only stadium of the 'big' teams in which he has failed to score, I believe. Do you even stats?

Could easily have won that match, easily. WOAT linesman and a few misses from Coutinho and Sterling that they would usually put away 8 times out of 10. Today was just not their day. It was some poor keeping from Mignolet for their second but he has saved us so many times this season that I'm not gonna hold it against him. 

Also, I think Kiz said that we were easily the hardest opposition for City so far this season, and that's good enough for me to believe that we are on the right track. 

Not even worried about Chelsea.

Not 

Even

Worried


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

To be fair, Liverpool could have come away with something but playing that card, let's look at the umpteen amount of penalties for Skrtels shirt pulling (and Lescotts for that matter too)

By far the best team at the Etihad this season, credit to L'pool. We dug deep and pulled out the 2-1. Hart back to his best?


----------



## Lawls

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Gayle also fired us out of the relegation zone :hb


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

BRB counting how many goals Messi spams against the likes of LOLmeria and LOLevante.

Suarez has scored against Everton and Spurs already this season. Put the equaliser in the Newcastle game on a plate for Sturridge etc. Was banned for the United game. Can't wait until he slaps Chelsea's collective face with his cock.


----------



## Curry

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

People will stop doubting Suarez against big teams when he bags a couple against Chelsea. Have very low hopes for Sunday, win would be a big surprise.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Seabs said:


> *Another big away match Suarez hasn't scored in. 1st half he was super though in fairness and that pass for the goal was sublime. 2nd half was more like last season's Suarez though focused more on buying fouls than creating chances. Result is unlucky on Liverpool. Offside call was as bad as you'll see one and City lucked out on their 2nd. Liverpool were more than good enough for a 2nd goal in that first half. *


:banderas

Would've had a couple of assists, especially Sterling's in the 2nd half.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I wouldn't be surprised with a 0-0 or a 1-1 bore on Sunday.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

i was impressed by liverpool today, was funny how suarez did everything possible up top and yet his teammates managed to fuck up almost every opportunity.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Mourinhos home league record with Chelsea is intact. I can see a score draw tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Skrtls defending at corners, sterling's miss, that lino and sakho's comedy defending at times :banderas


Was quite a fun game though, chelsea don't look great at all, i can see liverpool getting a point at the least.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Individual errors cost us again. It's happened far too often in the past few years, but at least Mignolet has credits. The performance was a real positive though. It needs to be followed up at Chelsea now.

Moses and Cissokho on the one side of the pitch was amazing to see. Neither of them seem to understand how to pull defenders away. They just kind of stand there and let the other one get doubled up on until they have the ball. Cissokho was at least decent with the ball though.

Not sure how it would have changed the outcome considering how everything else after it would have been influenced, but fucking hell:


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I never thought i'd say it but we missed Flanagan down that left flank.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Liam Miller said:


> All you fuckers have a nice xmas?
> 
> James Chester lol :terry


Fuck random ex United players coming back to score against us. Chester, Campbell, Cathcart.

Gonna throw a few € on Skrtel to concede a penalty against Chelsea. His antics at corners have been highlighted big time in the past two games so I think there's a good chance he'll be punished if he tries any of that stuff again.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Thing is i reckon Skrtel would defend set pieces better if he cut that shite out and just went up for the ball. He's a big lad, better off watching the ball and getting up for a header.


----------



## ABK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> Yeah, Sterling was way onside, but in the end Liverpool still went one up so it's not like much changed, tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Worryingly, Liverpool could beat us on Sunday. I'm much more worried about them coming here, than I was when we went to the Emirates.


I'm worried as well. Not that it'll be an easy ride for us or something just that I hugely doubt they could get all 3 pts. I see a draw on Sunday. We've been unconvincing in majority of our matches this season and we've find it difficult to convert chances into goals. However, we are the second best side in the league at home behind City while they've been poor away from home with only one win in the last six in the league. They could beat us, yeah, but it's not gonna be easy.


----------



## Zen

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Wow Eto was fucking horrible. We need to be finishing off teams with 2 or more goals. Please offload Eto'o and Ba/Torres (keep one). Can't get Lukaku till next season. We need to buy a young striker with a superb finishing ability.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I said it in the chatbox last night - I would let Lukaku go out on loan again. I think he needs another full season of football, and he won't get that at Chelsea. He's been good in front of goal, but I think he needs to improve in general play. Another season of first team football would help that.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Sunday must finally be the time Torres scores against Liverpool. IT HAS TO BE.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Lukaku's all round play has been quite disappointing for me. He doesn't have the best first touch either which breaks down a few of our attacks. 

Plus he looks absolutely shattered but we only have Jelavic and Tolis as replacements so he pretty much has to play.



Joel said:


> Sunday must finally be the time Torres scores


:banderas


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> Sky Sports Football ‏@SkyFootball 1m
> Liverpool boss Brendan Rodgers may face FA action after criticising the officials after the loss at Manchester City


LMAO at the FA

Fucking gangsters


----------



## Nige™

Can't help but wonder what punishment will befall the officials. Naughty managers copping it though for telling the truth about crap decisions. It's absolute bullshit and never changes. Someone needs to make a stand and set a precedent for not accepting it. Not only is it wrong they're punished if they're ONLY pointing out the mistakes but what message does it give the protected officials? It's no incentive to get things right like any other job.

Guess I better look again at the FA code of conduct I signed for work about officials!


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

funny he didnt seem to bring up skrtel's bearhugs at every corner.

it's dumb but the rules are the rules.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

If Fergie gets a 2 match ban for suggesting a referee isnt fit enough to keep up with play, surely Rodgers should be punished for insinuating a referee is showing bias towards a team based on where he is from


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Just ban Liverpool from the league and be done with it.


----------



## Kiz

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

it's well known too that mason was a utd fan growing up, plus that was out first win with him as ref with from 5 before it. mistakes get made brendan. i'm sure your team has benefited from mistakes too.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Ban him.

There's no room for ****** fuckers in football.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'm afraid Brendan doesn't read this thread, Kiz, so you're gonna have to lecture him by some other means.

Also :banderas at EGame's sudden interest in Liverpool. I'll be expecting him to multiply his efforts even greater when LFC and Barca meet in the CL next season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> Even with 10 men they were the best team we've played against and it's incredible we beat them somehow


Nice words from Poyet, doesn't make up for losing obviously but can take heart for fighting back the way we did after going a man down. 

Mannone was easily MOTM for me, he just seemed to be everywhere on the goal line. All in all, it truly was 'one of them days'. 

Gutted we couldn't go 2013 unbeaten at Goodison with just 1 game left but that defeat will hopefully give us a kick up the ass and we can get another run going on. 

Biggest negative, Osman will continue getting game time deeper in midfield and with :darkbarry being banned for the Satints, he'll 100% be starting there. Osman behind the striker is bearable but Barkley > Osman in every single way and should never start ahead of him again except in the cup against lower league teams and coming on with 20 minutes to go where he's shown to be more effective this season.

Fuck it, bring on Southampton and let's bum them silly to close off the year. Everton 34-0 Saints.


----------



## Bullseye

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The slide to 16th begins :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Bullseye said:


> The slide to 16th begins :lol


At least we avoid relegation which is what a couple of 'experts' had predicted Hutz


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Surely a 4-0 loss to Swansea, where you were reduced to 1 shot on target and only 36% possession, suggests they were better on the day than a 1 nill win again Everton


----------



## Nige™

I wish he had brought them up too because it would've been a more well rounded statement in regards to all the officials' performances.

It's just annoying that managers are fined but officials get away with it constantly. It's crazy. One week in the football league isn't a punishment. Mistakes happen, no doubt, but some of the decisions are blatant and aren't being wiped out because the FA are too precious about protecting referees from criticism.


----------



## Even Flow

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Malky Mackay has been sacked by Cardiff.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I hope he takes them for every penny he can.


----------



## CGS

Interesting to see who Tan actually brings in to defend him then.


----------



## ABK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Wow Eto was fucking horrible. We need to be finishing off teams with 2 or more goals. Please offload Eto'o and Ba/Torres *(keep one*). Can't get Lukaku till next season. We need to buy a young striker with a superb finishing ability.


No, let them all go if possible. :$



Claus Gang Solider said:


> Interesting to see who Tan actually brings in to defend him then.


He'll probably appoint an 18 year old family friend as caretaker till the end of the season :suarez1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Well done to Tan. McKay spent about £50 million of the owners money in the summer and he has the cheek to want more in January? Ridiculous. And it's not like McKay was doing a brilliant job. 4 wins in 18 games, hardly anything special.

The whole story has been driven by the "Evil foreign owner messing with a British lad" angle.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Erm. The money the owner gave him. He also said he would ask the owner if there was money available. The owner that hired his son's friend who wasn't even legally cleared to work in the country to replace the head of recruitment. The owner who made the threat "Quit or be fired and I'll have to pay you off". That owner.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



DwayneAustin said:


> I'm afraid Brendan doesn't read this thread, Kiz, so you're gonna have to lecture him by some other means.
> 
> Also :banderas at EGame's sudden interest in Liverpool. I'll be expecting him to multiply his efforts even greater when LFC and Barca meet in the CL next season.


Liverpool are in 4th place man.

That will drop even further once the second half bust kicks in.


----------



## Nige™

Slient Alarm said:


> Well done to Tan. McKay spent about £50 million of the owners money in the summer and he has the cheek to want more in January? Ridiculous. And it's not like McKay was doing a brilliant job. 4 wins in 18 games, hardly anything special.
> 
> The whole story has been driven by the "Evil foreign owner messing with a British lad" angle.


When you look at the money Hull spent in comparison too and how they've been doing this season. Malky did a great job getting them up but with the money they've spent they aren't performing well. 17th though wouldn't have been bad for them come May just to survive another year.

The only problem with the whole affair is how Tan's handled it. If he'd have said results have been poor then no one could complain. He's just acted like a total buffoon.


----------



## Vader

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Tan doesn't have a clue about football - I'm sure I read a story about Tan being annoyed that Malky kept playing David Marshall even though he hadn't scored all season.

Dickhead.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I felt sorry for Mackay at the beginning. But then I realised what a great man TAN is. I mean; VINCENT TAN. It is a magnificent name. And then you have this:

A graduate, so clearly he is very smart:










Terrific dress sense and clearly a man who loves the club:










And lastly, he undoubtedly is a man who means business:










I'm afriad Malky messed with the wrong guy and had to go.


----------



## Hamada

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> A graduate, so clearly he is very smart


It's like when CGS says he has a degree tbh.

In other news, Clint fucking Dempsey.


----------



## seabs

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



DwayneAustin said:


> Another? LOL
> 
> Suarez has scored in several of the big away matches, in fact, the Etihad is the only stadium of the 'big' teams in which he has failed to score, I believe. Do you even stats?
> 
> Could easily have won that match, easily. WOAT linesman and a few misses from Coutinho and Sterling that they would usually put away 8 times out of 10. Today was just not their day. It was some poor keeping from Mignolet for their second but he has saved us so many times this season that I'm not gonna hold it against him.
> 
> Also, I think Kiz said that we were easily the hardest opposition for City so far this season, and that's good enough for me to believe that we are on the right track.
> 
> Not even worried about Chelsea.
> 
> Not
> 
> Even
> 
> Worried


*I'm playing devil's advocate more than anything but it's there. I take it you're ignoring the game at the Emirates where he didn't score? Or are Arsenal not a "big" team. Didn't score at Old Trafford either. His performance was great yesterday though and like I said, I'm mostly just playing devil's advocate but his scoring stats are misleading due to the team he's scored against. Although you can only score against what's in front of you. Hence forth why I said I'd judge him after these 2 big away games. If he's got a similar scoring rate at the end of the season then thumbs up. This was after the comparisons to Messi and Ronaldo btw hence why I was judging him on such a high scale. I'm not trying to take away from his accomplishment's this season. I'm just saying wait until he performs at that standard on a regular basis against the better teams before you compare him to MESSI.*


Rush said:


> :banderas
> 
> Would've had a couple of assists, especially Sterling's in the 2nd half.


*"1st half he was super though in fairness"*


BkB Hulk said:


> I said it in the chatbox last night - I would let Lukaku go out on loan again. I think he needs another full season of football, and he won't get that at Chelsea. He's been good in front of goal, but I think he needs to improve in general play. Another season of first team football would help that.


*I've noticed that a lot this season. Was probably there last season too but I didn't see him outside of highlights as much and he didn't start as frequently. I'd still take him over Etoo and Torres but yeah he's got some improving to do in that area.*


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Seabs said:


> *I take it you're ignoring the game at the Emirates where he didn't score? Or are Arsenal not a "big" team. Didn't score at Old Trafford either.*


I guess I was talking about his scoring record against the big teams away from home during his entire time at Liverpool, and you were talking about just this season?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*








= a fitting description of a CGS post.



As for Boxing Day, well it was encouraging to see United respond well after a disastrous start and secure a vital win, but problems still stand out. The defending for both goals was very sloppy and that's something that needs to be addressed. De Gea has been a rock and a vital component of the team since he put aside the criticisms that he'd never adjust to the league, but he can only do so much. I get that Smalling and Evans need time to adjust and form an understanding, but our midfield doesn't offer the necessary protection for our defence to also be arse over tit, and against the better sides it could become a more worrying issue.

Why Januzaj isn't one of the first names on the teamsheet bemuses me tbh. For such a young lad, his general understanding, reading of the game and confidence in his play puts a lot of our team to shame. Everytime he's on the ball he just looks to open up space for himself and the rest of the team, and Andre summed up Hull's mindfulness regarding this excellently. Januzaj isn't the finished article by any means, but the potential is there and whereas so many of our team can often waffle on the ball, Januzaj always seems to be looking for that incisive pass or defender to beat to progress our chances. It's refreshing to see, and whilst Young has had solid performances in recent weeks, no winger has justified starting over Januzaj given his form this season.

The performances are still often littered with errors and frustrating spells, but United are starting to grind out results which is always promising, and given the inconsistency of the league this season it really is a matter of picking up points and applying pressure at this point in time. As the season progresses it will become a concern if the level of performance remains the same, but for now under-par performances generating wins are more welcome than promising displays with little reward.


I only caught 40 mins of the Liverpool/City game, but if Liverpool were half as good in the second half as they were in the first then they can take a lot of positives away from that match. I remember against Arsenal they looked well off the pace and under-par, but in that first half they more than matched City in the key areas and it was certainly a case of 'what ifs', rather than a clear example of City being vastly better. If they play as well as they did then over the course of the season, they're going to win more games than they'll lose and right now they're firm contenders given how they've coped without Gerrard and Sturridge.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

4 losses in a row. :bigron I hope Lambert doesn't get sacked though. Even though he should have signed Don Andres at the start of the season. :barry Or even the odd player anyone in Birmingham has heard of. Typical how Dwight Gayle has been Mr. Potato-head when it's come to finishing this season then he does that against Villa. Little bitch with his Dwayne Austin-like story. :arry

Goodnight sweet Malky.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Villa woating hard.

Benteke 2nd season flop.


----------



## steamed hams

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Can't wait for Moyes' second season then. :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Well he's flopped this season so next season should mean the rise of moyesy :moyes1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Liam Miller said:


> Well he's flopped this season so next season should mean the rise of moyesy :moyes1


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Moyes is as likely to produce a rise as an impotent man.


----------



## Rush

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Seabs said:


> *Didn't score at Old Trafford either.*


First game back after suspension :draper2



> *"1st half he was super though in fairness"*


"especially Sterling's in the 2nd half." :moyes2


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> *Manchester United manager applauds David de Gea's growing influence
> • David Moyes says keeper as valuable to team as his strikers
> • De Gea has 'won us big points' this season, says manager*
> 
> David Moyes believes that David de Gea's performances in goal have made him as valuable to Manchester United as Wayne Rooney or Robin van Persie. De Gea made a late save to deny James Chester an equaliser in United's 3-2 Premier League victory at Hull City on Boxing Day and Moyes says moments such as those are as significant as the contribution made by his strikers at the other end of the pitch.
> 
> Life in England has not always been easy for De Gea since he arrived from Atlético Madrid two years ago and there have been times when the 23-year-old has struggled to come to terms with the physicality of the Premier League. Yet De Gea has grown in stature, becoming increasingly dominant in his area when United are defending crosses and set pieces.
> 
> "Wayne and Robin score big goals and win games for us, but David has won us big points as well," Moyes said. "His save at Sunderland comes to mind and he did it again in this game, he made some good saves for us. He is also coming and taking crosses and being brave and we want him to do that.
> 
> "I look round and he is one of five or six young players in the team who are going to be part of the next five or six years, and that means he can only get better. He was always going to get better."
> 
> Moyes feels that the faith shown in De Gea by Sir Alex Ferguson, who signed him for £17m when he was 20, has helped the Spaniard improve. Ferguson occasionally protected De Gea by playing the more experienced Anders Lindegaard instead, but always stuck by him when the critics were circling.
> 
> "One of the hardest things to do is put a young goalkeeper in; he made a few mistakes, but Sir Alex stuck with him," Moyes said. "He really trusted him and believed in him, and we are seeing the fruits of that. He is now turning into a man and getting stronger, and looking at the top of his game.
> 
> "He is getting used to the Premier League and understanding what he has to do, he is coming and catching and taking things, sometimes that is what you have to do, you have to be brave. He is punching well too. He has done good work with [United's former goalkeeping coach] Eric Steele and now with Chris Woods. The defenders have always trusted him because they knew the potential for him to get better was there."
> 
> United, who visit Norwich City on Saturday, recovered from going 2-0 down after 13 minutes to defeat Hull, something Chris Smalling believes offers proof that they should not be written off as title contenders, even though they are eight points behind the leaders, Arsenal. "We did that quite a few times last season and we've done it again here," the defender said. "It shows a real togetherness about us. We've got a bit more belief showing right through this whole team."
> 
> Having suffered successive home defeats by Everton and Newcastle at the start of December, the champions have won their past five matches in all competitions and are quietly making up ground on their rivals.
> 
> "We hope they are getting nervous," Smalling said. "We are starting to get on a good run and if people are starting to look over their shoulders, then we are doing a good job. It's one of those seasons where there are going to be a few ups and downs, and some teams have yet to have their downs. We have had our blip."


de Gea deservedly getting some praise from Moyes, still find it funny that there were united fans who wanted him sold after only a few months when he joined


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The nature of the media and premier league football in a nutshell. He had a difficult start and there existed genuine concerns about his ability at crosses and reading the play from set pieces, but thankfully he's displayed immense maturity and resolve to alleviate those concerns and become a terrificly well rounded keeper. Like any keeper, the chances of a rare mistake can never be considered impossible, but as far as consistency goes he's been a suitable replacement for Van Der Sar and has all the makings to go down as one of United's best keepers if everything works out ok.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Bozza's Xmas Buffet said:


> Typical how Dwight Gayle has been Mr. Potato-head when it's come to finishing this season then he does that against Villa. Little bitch with his Dwayne Austin-like story. :arry


The tale of my rise from ordinary poster to GLOBAL MODERATOR on HeskeyForum>>>>>>>>Gayle's "story"

Lucky for him though that the owner of Crystal Palace can afford the five pounds or so a month to keep the club from going under, unlike other owners....... :hesk2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Seabs said:


> *I've noticed that a lot this season. Was probably there last season too but I didn't see him outside of highlights as much and he didn't start as frequently. I'd still take him over Etoo and Torres but yeah he's got some improving to do in that area.*


Definitely. It'll be interesting to see what Chelsea do. They'll benefit short-term because Lukaku is probably better than what they've got, but it's probably not best for him long-term. I guess it's what they have to weigh up.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> = a fitting description of a CGS post.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Boxing Day, well it was encouraging to see United respond well after a disastrous start and secure a vital win, but problems still stand out. The defending for both goals was very sloppy and that's something that needs to be addressed. De Gea has been a rock and a vital component of the team since he put aside the criticisms that he'd never adjust to the league, but he can only do so much. I get that Smalling and Evans need time to adjust and form an understanding, but our midfield doesn't offer the necessary protection for our defence to also be arse over tit, and against the better sides it could become a more worrying issue.
> 
> Why Januzaj isn't one of the first names on the teamsheet bemuses me tbh. For such a young lad, his general understanding, reading of the game and confidence in his play puts a lot of our team to shame. Everytime he's on the ball he just looks to open up space for himself and the rest of the team, and Andre summed up Hull's mindfulness regarding this excellently. Januzaj isn't the finished article by any means, but the potential is there and whereas so many of our team can often waffle on the ball, Januzaj always seems to be looking for that incisive pass or defender to beat to progress our chances. It's refreshing to see, and whilst Young has had solid performances in recent weeks, no winger has justified starting over Januzaj given his form this season.
> 
> The performances are still often littered with errors and frustrating spells, but United are starting to grind out results which is always promising, and given the inconsistency of the league this season it really is a matter of picking up points and applying pressure at this point in time. As the season progresses it will become a concern if the level of performance remains the same, but for now under-par performances generating wins are more welcome than promising displays with little reward.
> 
> 
> I only caught 40 mins of the Liverpool/City game, but if Liverpool were half as good in the second half as they were in the first then they can take a lot of positives away from that match. I remember against Arsenal they looked well off the pace and under-par, but in that first half they more than matched City in the key areas and it was certainly a case of 'what ifs', rather than a clear example of City being vastly better. If they play as well as they did then over the course of the season, they're going to win more games than they'll lose and right now they're firm contenders given how they've coped without Gerrard and Sturridge.


Think it's a bit harsh to be over critical of the defending. Evans had a nightmare, but he's been our most consistent defender for 2 seasons, a future captain IMO, it's an aberration rather a concern IMO. Smalling was actually excellent and has been in his recent displays, I actually want to see us stick with that partnership as long as possible, although I'd bet Smalling will be shifted to RB against Noriwch. I agree with _that_ midfield not providing much protection, but when Carrick/Jones are fully fit, they will. Jones injury is such a huge blow. Carrick needs to get back to last season's form in a hurry.

I completely understand pacing Januzaj into the team. I actually think he really struggled in the 2nd half and was shocked he wasn't taken off before Young. Hull were roughing him up. not even illegally but just putting something on him wherever possible and by the end he seemed rattled. He's one of the best prospects in world football IMO but I wouldn't want to burn him out, especially now where he's got such a long ways to go in terms of filling out physically. When he does fill out, I can see him being an unplayable type of force. Right now, I wouldn't overwork him. I'd still try to involve him as often as possible, but just not overly so. I've been critical of Moyes, but I think he's doing a masterful job with Januzaj.

Completely agree with us grinding out results. So crucial that we win the next two though We could actually have a degree of health and form going in to Stamford Bridge. 

Word is RVP could be back for tomorrow's game. I can honestly say that it would actually annoy me if he were to start over Welbeck.

I want to add a big paragraph about Liverpool and their fucking brain-dead Irish fanbase, telling me in the pub all day about how they're the best team in the league, that they have the best player since Maradona and that they'd win the CL if they were in it. But FFS I've drank too much and listened to too much to properly control myself in what would be a viciously incoherent and probably ban worthy rant. I'm proud of myself for this. I deserve a modship.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

It's baby-steps imo. Both Evans and Smalling have shown great qualities in the past, but it takes time to build a solid understanding and obviously Smalling in particular hasn't enjoyed a significant spell at the heart of the defence. Ferdinand/Vidic were an iconic partnership at their best and any comparison to that famed pairing would be unjust, but obviously both Evans and Smalling are still growing and developing with each game. I think a lot of the defensive uncertainty lies between the midfield and Evra's lax positioning at LB. Once the midfield is breached there's a lack of cohesion and structure at times and unfortunately both seem to get pulled apart, especially if one is having to cover more than his own area to make up for Evra. 

As for Carrick/Jones, I'm just a little uncertain there. Jones is a terrier and gives us a lot of bite in midfield, something United have sorely lacked since the days of Keane imo. He has a tremendous energy and will cover every blade of grass, but he is quite wasteful in possession which is understandable for his age, and hopefully in time his decision making and pass selection will develop and he'll slowly become more assured on the ball. Carrick is a tremendous asset for his distribution and general reading of the game, and whilst his often frustrating tentativeness in 50/50 challenges can be a bit jarring, his overall understanding and positional play has saved United on many occasions. In theory, it's a good partnership as Carrick makes up for Jones's lack of consistency on the ball, whilst Jones provides the energy and dogged attitude that Carrick lacks.

Van Persie is a connundrum because when he's at his best he guarantees us goals, whereas Welbeck is a very promising forward who's still searching for that consistency in front of goal. It does frustrate me how some seem to lump Welbeck alongside some of the dross United have had on their books (e.g Kleberson or Djemba Djemba), as to me he's far closer to someone like a Rohnny Johnsen who might not be the lynchpin of the team, but who offers more than people perceive. As a striker, his hold up play and good control on the ball allows him to link up play in and around the box (I recall him terrorising Liverpool @ OT in 10/11? for the entire first half with his movement and link up play with Rooney proving irresistable), and he can score goals. Where Welbeck seems to struggle is missing chances which accumulate and leave him with a reputation that Van Persie doesn't have, which presents a scenario whereby Welbeck offers more off the ball qualities (in addition to being serviceable at minimum with the ball), but Van Persie has that instinctive ability to decide matches in an instant. I do think on form Welbeck doesn't deserve to be benched, but when you have someone like Van Persie in the wings he'll always be handed that platform and if he performs..then it really is a case of having to work out which player is more beneficial.

I'm not saying Januzaj needs to be run ragged into the ground, but I do feel given his natural taking to life at United so far, it seems to me more a case of starting him and then subbing him later in the game more often than not. He's emerged to me as one of the brightest sparks so far, and like Barkley at Everton if you hand a youngster blessed with potential the mantle to succeed, then their development can flourish and before long they're an integral component of the team.


Realistically, all United can do for now is just treat each game on its merit and look to do their job. The deficit sadly means one slipup and the pursuit becomes seemingly insurmountable, and with Chelsea, Arsenal and Everton away in addition to City and Liverpool at home, the possibility of dropped points is likely. All United can do is just focus on winning their matches and building momentum, whilst hoping the teams around them continue to drop points as has become expected so far this season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



united_07 said:


> de Gea deservedly getting some praise from Moyes, *still find it funny that there were united fans who wanted him sold after only a few months when he joined*


Strangely, I don't think I was one of them, and I'm only too happy to get on a players back after the slightest drop in form (Hello Tom and Danny).

Big Dave will feck off to Barca or Madrid in a few years though. He's Spanish and supremely talented, it's inevitable.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That De Gea article amused me in a couple of ways. The fact that it completely glossed over the fact that De Gea was very fortunate to not cost United the win versus Hull when he went walkabout being one point (would be like me glossing over Ruddy's David James esque moment versus the Mackems), while the idea that the media are _now_ resisting to use anything against him after the first two seasons where they would include pictures with false captions claiming that he was struggling to claim a ball when he clearly wasn't. Very fickle and manic behaviour.

Mind you, Moyes was basically spot on with his assessment so you can't really criticise what he said at all. I think De Gea is still far from the finished article in terms of what United paid and what they _really_ want him to be, he still gets bullied back onto his line far too much and makes quite a few errors of judgement, but there's no doubt that he's one of the best pure shot stoppers in the league while his distribution is also up there in terms of rankings. It does get a bit irksome to see some on here overlook his mistakes and flaws at times (although Arsenal fans are far worse with Chezzers), but he has improved a great deal without truly becoming the world class keeper that some claim him to be.



Slient Alarm said:


> Well done to Tan. McKay spent about £50 million of the owners money in the summer and he has the cheek to want more in January? Ridiculous. And it's not like McKay was doing a brilliant job. 4 wins in 18 games, hardly anything special.
> 
> The whole story has been driven by the "Evil foreign owner messing with a British lad" angle.


Well done? :lmao

First of all, it's Mackay, not "McKay". If you're going to attempt to talk about an issue like this then at least be able to handle the basic details. Then again, the rest of you post suggests that you can't.

He didn't spend "about £50 million", it was more like £30 million with future add ons based on future performances. So obviously if Cardiff do well with these signings then no one will balk at the extra pay outs, and if they just struggle along then there won't be much if any extra outlay. The whole "£50 million spent" was just spin from Tan who was looking for another excuse, despite the fact that he agreed to the transfer deals that were made. It's not as if Malky made an ultimatum saying "give me more cash or else!". What manager would say "no I don't want more money" with the subject of transfers being raised by the press?:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25409755



> *Malky Mackay*
> 
> "I will talk to my chairman [about January] who will then discuss it with the board of directors and our owner and I will take my lead from them," he said.
> 
> "It's up to them what they want to spend in January."


How is any of that unreasonable or a legitimate excuse to sack a manager?

This is the same bloke who took Cardiff to a league cup final in his first season where his side only lost on penalties, not to mention play off qualification with that distraction in tow. A promotion (one including a league title) in only his second season after years of Dave Jones failing to get Cardiff over the final hurdle. Consistently keeping his Cardiff side out of the bottom three in their maiden season in the premier league when other sides have much greater resources available (look beyond just what has been spent this season). Yep, "hardly anything special"...look at the bigger picture for fucks sake!

The story hasn't been driven by some media invented propaganda to do with nationality, the story is based on reality. I doubt that as many people would have a problem with the sacking in a scenario with Cardiff in the bottom where Tan had dealt with the situation well and had a well assessed replacement already lined up (like Cortese did with Saints), but that really isn't the case at all. It simply boils down to the fact that Tan didn't want Malky at Cardiff anymore and was determined to find anyway to get rid of him, whether that was by undermining him in public (replacing Moody with some random inexperienced work apprentice being a great example), spinning financial comments/outgoings to make it seem like Mackay was doing a terrible job, or by constantly heaping unnecessary pressure on a manager who was doing a more than solid job by all accounts.

There's a good reason why you're considered to be a joke of a poster within this thread, and posts like the one quoted above sum up that concept quite adequately.



Nige™;27951225 said:


> The only problem with the whole affair is how Tan's handled it. If he'd have said results have been poor then no one could complain. He's just acted like a total buffoon.


This is pretty much correct. I don't agree that "results have been poor" is a legit reason to sack him because they haven't been that bad at all, but there's certainly an argument to suggest that Cardiff could do a little bit better with what they've got while the style of football could be improved. If Tan had handled the situation like Cortese did at Saints then fair play.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> Think it's a bit harsh to be over critical of the defending. Evans had a nightmare, but he's been our most consistent defender for 2 seasons, a future captain IMO, it's an aberration rather a concern IMO. Smalling was actually excellent and has been in his recent displays, I actually want to see us stick with that partnership as long as possible, although I'd bet Smalling will be shifted to RB against Noriwch. I agree with _that_ midfield not providing much protection, but when Carrick/Jones are fully fit, they will. Jones injury is such a huge blow. Carrick needs to get back to last season's form in a hurry.
> 
> I completely understand pacing Januzaj into the team. I actually think he really struggled in the 2nd half and was shocked he wasn't taken off before Young. Hull were roughing him up. not even illegally but just putting something on him wherever possible and by the end he seemed rattled. He's one of the best prospects in world football IMO but I wouldn't want to burn him out, especially now where he's got such a long ways to go in terms of filling out physically. When he does fill out, I can see him being an unplayable type of force. Right now, I wouldn't overwork him. I'd still try to involve him as often as possible, but just not overly so. I've been critical of Moyes, but I think he's doing a masterful job with Januzaj.
> 
> Completely agree with us grinding out results. So crucial that we win the next two though We could actually have a degree of health and form going in to Stamford Bridge.
> 
> Word is RVP could be back for tomorrow's game. I can honestly say that it would actually annoy me if he were to start over Welbeck.
> 
> I want to add a big paragraph about Liverpool and their fucking brain-dead Irish fanbase, telling me in the pub all day about how they're the best team in the league, that they have the best player since Maradona and that they'd win the CL if they were in it. But FFS I've drank too much and listened to too much to properly control myself in what would be a viciously incoherent and probably ban worthy rant. I'm proud of myself for this. I deserve a modship.


Don't even fucking remember making this post. I'm a very well spoken drunk.


----------



## DA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

You said that you were only going to the bathroom and would be right back, I ended up waiting around in the pub for ages. I wasn't finished with our conversation


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Robbie Savage is saying Rooney is out for today

if so I wouldnt mind something like this

de Gea

fabio evans vidic evra

cleverley carrick

young januzaj giggs

welbeck​
although the chance of that team is probably extremely unlikely


----------



## Razor King

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Is Kagawa alive?


----------



## Even Flow

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Kagawa i'd imagine will start today, since he didn't get any time against Hull.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



> De Gea, Smalling, Vidic, Evans, Evra, Young, Cleverley, Carrick, Giggs, Kagawa, Hernandez
> substitutes: Lindegaard, Anderson, Welbeck, Fabio, Fletcher, Zaha, Januzaj.


Smalling at right back enaldo


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

LOL at that team.

LOL.


----------



## Even Flow

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Kagawa :mark:

Holly shit at the West Ham score


----------



## The Monster

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Manchester United side vs Norwich City: 

De Gea
Smalling Vidic Evans Evra
Clev Carrick 
Young Kagawa Giggs
Hernandez

Our subs: Lindegaard, Anderson, Welbeck, Fabio, Fletcher, Zaha, Januzaj

Glad that Evans remains at cb, but rather of kept him with Smalling there then put Fabio at RB today as smalling isn't going to bring the same attacking threat as the Da Silva twins do at fullback & its means we break up a good cb pairing of Evans with Smalling which now includes Vida which mean now our defence will sit deeper to accommodate him. Welbeck & Adnan can count himself unlucky not to be starting but we have a crazy amount games coming up in space of a few days. Need to rest & rotate wisely. I imagine that's exactly why Rooney isn't in the 18 today. But I'm 100% convinced unless any of Welbeck Rooney & Adnan are injured then all 3 players will start v Spurs on New Year's Day.

Happy Carrick is back though, we need him during this run. His still our best CM & we look more composed & have better control of games when his there in the middle. I'm also glad kagawa is playing in his best position off the CF. Giggs not played in awhile so smart move to bring in during one of these Xmas holiday period games to freshen things up a bit. I've Been banging on about using Kagawa off Chicha for about 18months now, finally get to see what happens when put in a actual game, hopefully both have a good game. Young gets to play on the right flank finally, still don't believe his a left winger as his far to predicable on that left flank. As he Always wants cut in & slows down our attacks while at least on right he always try take on his fullback down the outside & cross in a dangerous ball if gets half a yard.

Interesting that Rio once again can't find himself in the 18, he still has his part to play with us this season but I get feeling this is it for him at Manchester United. He Won't be with us in the 14-15 season, might move to a new team or call it a day in the summer. If he does retire I hope the club give him a coaching role at club teaching youngsters. Still very important voice have & youngsters at club have huge admiration & respect for Rio. Be dumb to let that go to waste once he calls it a day.


----------



## EGame

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Do United fans ever not complain before a game?


----------



## Renegade™

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

you'd complain if you had a lumbering CB with no technique on the ball starting games at RB, whilst a perfectly capable actual right back was sat on the bench.


----------



## Joel

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

He has a potato at centre back though.


----------



## Vader

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Only the poverty ones do, EGame. Not arsed about a complaint after it but fuck me, at least allow them to be shit first.


----------



## Renegade™

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Dirty Christmas Slag said:


> Only the poverty ones do, EGame. Not arsed about a complaint after it but fuck me, at least allow them to be shit first.


I'll make sure to quote and remind you of this after he WOATs for us (Y)


----------



## Vader

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Feel free, although that wouldn't prove anything I said to be wrong. I'll rightly have a go if someone has actually just played shit.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Ruddy, Martin, R Bennett, Bassong (c), Olsson; Fer, Johnson; Snodgrass, Hoolahan, Redmond; Hooper.

Smalling at right back should give Olsson more opportunity's to get forward and whip in crosses, so that's a positive _on paper_. Hopefully Snodgrass plays more on the left because if Redmond's there he tends to cut in most of the time, which would definitely suit Smalling and the other two United center backs, but if Smalling is taken into positions that he doesn't like one on one versus Redmond high up the pitch then I can see Redmond finding space. I expect both Redmond and Snodgrass to switch wings at times anyway.

I believe it's a decent call to drop Whittaker because while he offers a bit going forward he constantly gets skinned and loses runners in behind. I doubt our right back will have too many chances to get forward today, especially with Giggs and Evra pressing forwards. With those two in advanced positions versus Whittaker's lack of concentration, plus Redmond's lack of discipline (if he appears on that side) then we would have been in trouble. I believe we need a new right back but Martin can be solid defensively on his day, unlike Whittaker. It just depends if the recent rest has fired up Russ.

I'm worried about how Bennett will fair against the intelligent movement of Hernandez, because one of his biggest problems has always been concentrating on marking and positioning. He's not necessarily bad at either, but has a tendency to switch off at times or to react to late when an overlapping run is made.

It's also interesting to see Wes start today of all days, although neither Cleverley or Carrick are renowned for being destroyers, so I believe that it's a great opportunity for Hoolahan to show some of his ability IF we can get the ball to him. It's a also a sensible decision to go back to three in the middle (with on advanced cam) because we were being overrun in games playing 4-4-2.

I'm not expecting a good result, but we at least have the players on the pitch to produce a decent performance. Hopefully Hooper can pull something out of his magic hat again.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I actually cannot stop laughing!

#KopiteBehaviour


----------



## steamed hams

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

:gabby


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Really happy with that half. As I said before, Wes and Russ seemed like good choices to start and they've proved me right so far. Both have found joy when we've had the ball while Russ has defended a lot better than I would expect Whittaker to. Our defending in general has been GREAT with a deep compact organised unit pressing with brilliant effect on the edge of our area as well as the half way line. Hooper has also ran his bollocks off up front and caused Vidic a few problems on the ball. I was concerned that we couldn't turn that hard work into possession early on because pressing has a tendency to create mass exhaustion without breaks on the ball, but as the game wore on we grew as n attacking force and got to grips with the ball while also creating _by far_ the best chances.

Again, the inverted wingers tactic has been fruitless so far. United are far too happy to allow us space down the flanks when Snoddy and Redmond have the ball, with most of the in swinging crosses hitting the full backs' shins while Redderz' out swinging balls (oh matron) have been garbage. I'd like to see us switch that around a bit in the second half so that we can ask more question of United, but other than that I'm really with or first half display. We just need to keep it up and hope that Januzaj doesn't come on too early, because if there's one thing we cant deal with it's great dribbling :suarez1

Gigs off Welbeck, can't accuse Moe of not being proactive to some extent.


----------



## Even Flow

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

DANNY WELBECK!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

MY FUCKING BOY


----------



## Jobberwacky

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Oh, Danny Boy :saul


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Hull 3-0 Fulham.

Don't see Fulham staying up now. They're really terrible.

*HULL 4-0 FULHAM*


----------



## Deeds

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

4-0 to Hull :ex: Huddlesone about to get dat short back and sides. :hb


----------



## Bullseye

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

5-0. Fulham getting MAULED BY THE TIGERS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Hart's eye..



Spoiler


----------



## Screwball

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Zombo's team is doing pretty well.


----------



## T-C

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Daniel Welbeck is a star.


----------



## AEA

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Poor performance from United but we got the 3 points. Couldn't understand why Welbeck and Januzaj didn't start but whatever.


----------



## united_07

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

A good couple of away wins, important 6 points. Two home games in a row now, win both and with a bit of luck could be back in the top 4 if results go our way. Hopefully get a couple of new players in, in january, and we'll be in a good position compared to not long ago.

Not used to being optimistic :side:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Thank Christ that's over. That match and Hull have knocked years of my life.


----------



## Andre

*re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Welbeck's inclusion as a sub in the second half completely changed the game. Not so much because it was he who scored, but due to his movement and link up play which finally created some space in behind for United. He brought the previously anonymous Hernandez into the game (although he was still mediocre) and gave our defenders something to think about. I guess you can credit Moyes for making a smart sub, but at the same time why was Hernandez starting as a loan striker when he offers so little outside of the box? That just made it easy for us to defend in the first half. Very abject performance from United, but they still claimed the win and that's all that matters for them with a desperate need to make up ground on the top four.

To be honest we still defended really well and United didn't create many clear cut chances other than the goal, but unfortunately Bennett's shit clearance put Welbeck in. One mistake cost us in what was otherwise a GREAT defensive performance. However, we offered shat all in terms of an attacking threat. The aforementioned inverted wingers issue continued to be troublesome with Snoddy and Redmond hitting United shins with crosses and making it easy for Moyes' boys to defend their area. They were happy to allow space on the outside knowing that the wingers would keep cutting in while the full backs were running out of puff. I really don't know why Hughton persists with that tactic when it rarely works for us. It's incredibly frustrating. I was also a bit annoyed that Elmander came on for Wes late on, that was the time to go GUNG HO and play two strikers PLUS Wes. No issues with RVW coming on for Hooper earlier on though, would have been suicide playing two strikers plus an acm and two wingers with 20 minutes to go. A few niggling tactical problems in attack, but the wingers issue sticks out the most.

Still, I have to be happy that we at least managed one good half today, which is a rarity for us at the moment regardless of results. Avoiding a battering versus a top side was also a bonus, although I feel that Moyes' initial poor tactics contributed to that partly, along with our fantastic organisation and PRESSING. Positive signs are there at least.


----------



## seabs

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DwayneAustin said:


> Will return to these for future LOL. :moyes1


*Hey ******.

Good win. Welbeck is immense up top. Like I've been saying all along. Should have started but at least Moyes put his mistake right sooner rather than later. Kagawa was anonymous yet again. He just isn't working here at all in any position. Carrick had a mare. As did Evra. Hernandez just isn't suited to being a lone striker at all which sucks for him in today's climate. Pointless starting him up top on his own. Welbeck and Januzaj should be the first 2 names on the teamsheet vs Spurs bar De Gea.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

King Danny











Hernandez is still a good squad player and good in a two up top but i wouldn't be bothered or surprised if he wants out or is sold in the summer, same goes for kagawa it just isn't working out for him shame aswell because he is quality.

We badly need a left back as much as a CM, another win though and you have to take any sort of win in this period.

Agree seabs Januzaj and Danny must start vs spurs.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Yeah Carrick wasn't the best. He and Cleverley just couldn't handle little Wes Hoolahan for the most part. If United had stuck a DESTROYER in there then he would have probably been anonymous, but they didn't and therefore Hughton made a good call by starting the Irishman today. It's just a shame that our inverted wingers offered little and therefore United could defend compactly in the middle, denying Wes the opportunity to thread through balls. I really believe that is our biggest issue and the reason we don't score enough goals. Most of the ones that Hooper has scored so far he has created for himself out of nothing or have been through balls from central players. The bloke's brilliant movement deserves quality crosses as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

joe the goat hart with several world class saves

game was shit but only 1 team turned up to play. all palace did was sit in the box and have 8 players on dzeko. and the lamp post still scored. lel fuck off palace.

i've never seen a less impactful player than garcia. he adds absolutely nothing. anyone could've done what he did. get ball, stop, pass sideways. FUCK OFF. just fuck off. start rodders if garcia is alive.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Kiz said:


> joe the goat hart with several world class saves
> 
> game was shit but only 1 team turned up to play. *all palace did was sit in the box and have 8 players on dzeko*. and the lamp post still scored. lel fuck off palace.
> 
> i've never seen a less impactful player than garcia. he adds absolutely nothing. anyone could've done what he did. get ball, stop, pass sideways. FUCK OFF. just fuck off. start rodders if garcia is alive.



PULIS.

Tbf can't blame teams for doing that sort of thing at the etihad, if it got united a point or 3 i'd take some big sam type tactics :moyes1


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

From what I heard Palace had a lot of chances to first take the lead and then to equalise.


----------



## Humph

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> From what I heard Palace had a lot of chances to first take the lead and then to equalise.


Not so much to equalise, barely had the ball after Dzekos goal but they easily could of taken the lead, they played pretty great, Ward fluffed an open header after an amazing save from Hartdog for the corner that should of been the one to take the lead.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Diakite is immensely ugly.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I approve of this thread title so much.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Seabs said:


> *Hey ******.*


Joel, plz ban


----------



## AEA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Danny "The GOAT" Welbeck and Januzaj have to start against Spurs. Rooney being back should help too. Fabio should replace Evra but I know that's not going to happen.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Sunderland started that half incredibly poorly. Leaving too much space in behind and failing to press/hold the ball in midfield. Every time Cardiff lost the ball in the first twenty minutes the Mackems failed to go in for the loose ball/second ball. Campbell's RAPED Dossena with his pace every time, but Sunderland continued to leave space in behind. Not sure why anyone thought the Italian left back would be a good signing. Diakite was all over the shop and some of Sunderland's defending was woefully bad, especially from set pieces. That two man wall :moyes1

Fair to say that as the half wore on BORINI and GIAC took control with Borini looking especially dangerous forcing two good saves from Marshall. Unfortunately for them DOZY has been poor and failed to finish off a good Mackems move with an accurate threaded ball while his miss was absolutely comical. Bardsley was also guilty of a horrendous touch in a attacking dangerous position, but at least he atoned for that error with a great move and pass which lead to a Larsson cross that should have been so much more.

While Cardiff look absolutely ravenous on every counter attack the game is only 1-0, so Sunderland can get something here if they managed to control the second half and limit the space behind their defence which Campbell has exploited. They're really lucky that he didn't score from a guilt edged headed chance. Could have been game over then with Cardiff happy to sit deep and play on the break with a 2-0 lead, that would absolutely favour them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DwayneAustin said:


> Joel, plz ban


Your avatar just oozes #KopiteBehaviour.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

De Gea

Smalling Evans Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Cleverley Januzaj

Rooney

Welbeck​
Can't see any other team than that vs Spurs. Smalling and Valencia are so limited together down the right but I'd rather see that than have Sherwood's crazy attacking tactics exploiting Valencia at RB. Chance to come out of this period with maximum points. Would be huge, especially considering the injuries we've had. Hopefully RVP can come back soon to watch the GOAT from the BENCH.


----------



## CGS

Wow Fulham are defo going down this year aint they. In style too.


----------



## DA

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Magic said:


> Your avatar just oozes #KopiteBehaviour.


GOATness?









The body of the Norwich match is barely cold and United team formations for the next match are here already :moyes1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Can I have my old username back seeing as everyone else has lost their Xmas spirit :bozza


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



DwayneAustin said:


> GOATness?


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Welbeck has vastly improved in the last few years. His performance today against Norwich is not surprising to me at all, as he's been pretty fucking good this season. And he only has time to improve, further.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

don't forget this beauty


----------



## Duberry

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

:lmao get it up you tan you utter throbber.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

should've won going into it but point gained for sure. massive not to lose that considering how MEGA GASH we looked at points.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

FUCK YOU TAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Magic said:


>





united_07 said:


> don't forget this beauty


:ti

Such poverty compared to my avy :drake1


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Fulham is Championship Bound, terrible players, terrible staff, terrible tactics. &-0 to Mega Team like Hull unforgivable result


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Cleverley has played 270 minutes of football in 7 days now. Which is pretty nuts for a CM over Xmas. Ideally you'd be wanting him to sit out the Spurs match but the only real options to replace him are Giggs and Anderson so I'm guessing he's in there again. Probably with Carrick who will actually cost us vs Spurs if he plays like he did today. Welbeck should come in for Hernandez regardless of if RVP is fit or not. Hopefully Rooney's back so he and Januzaj can come back in for Giggs and Kagawa and then play either Young or Valencia down the right. Same back 4 assuming Rafael and Jones won't be fit. *


----------



## Zen

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Of all the teams of the EPL, hull is one of the last teams I would expect to score 6 in one game, they have more goals than Tottenham now lOOOOL.


----------



## Nige™

Oh dear Pellegrini. Why's he so upset about Palace going there and not just letting City roll them over? How are Palace supposed to compete with them ffs?! Still, look at the saves they forced out of Hart. More than gave them a battle. Thought Pellegrini was proper sound too before that interview.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Why are the thread titles so frequently about Man Utd? :bigron

Why is there an underscore in my username? :brodgers This is worse than Hollywood Husk. :hesk3


----------



## obby

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

this thread title is :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



steamed_hams said:


> Why are the thread titles so frequently about Man Utd? :bigron
> 
> Why is there an underscore in my username? :brodgers This is worse than Hollywood Husk. :hesk3


Half the posters wouldn't know what the thread was about otherwise. :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



obby said:


> this thread title is :mark:


As a fan of neither Man U or Liverpool, I can point out from a neutral perspective the lack of Suarez in the thread title following his performance against Norwich, and the glaring lack of consistency with the biased award of these thread titles.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I'm gonna allow Seabs his time in the sun with this thread title :side:

Time to SMOKE this silly one man team tomorrow. As great as Brendan is, he knows he cannot beat the master. Not a chance in hell, DA. Jose taught Brendan everything Brendan knows, but not everything Jose knows :brodgers

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
Mikel Lampard
Willian Oscar Hazard
Torres​
Would be surprised if we line up anything other than that. Torres will score the winner and Liverpool will just have to accept that I'm afraid.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Thread title should be about FREE SCORING HULL if anything.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I missed MOTD, but im guessing they did 5 minutes on the Snodgrass dive that got giggs booked, like they did with januzaj last week, right?......... :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Did they also highlight the Evra dive (and scream) that got Fer booked then?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










yet pussy jerome had to go off :banderas


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

DONNY WOLBOCK gets dem goals.

When he's played as a striker, Welbeck is quite good. Once RVP returns however, that isn't gonna be too often. 

Another toothless display but a win is a win, and we need a few of them. We still look crap mind, and the fact we're not even creating many chances is worrying still.

Evans is a beast, best CB we have now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

mario supposedly transfer listed by milan. supposedly we have first refusal. no thank you. might have been funny at the time but he's a walking sideshow that anyone with desires of elite football shouldn't touch. fantastic player when he feels like it, but that is hardly ever. just too immature.

if he cannot get it together at the club that he always dreamed of playing, then i don't know where he will.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Renegade™ said:


> DONNY WOLBOCK gets dem goals.


against Norwich. United fan logic says that doesn't count :suarez1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Renegade™ said:


> DONNY WOLBOCK gets dem goals.
> 
> When he's played as a striker, Welbeck is quite good. Once RVP returns however, that isn't gonna be too often.
> 
> Another toothless display but a win is a win, and we need a few of them. We still look crap mind, and the fact we're not even creating many chances is worrying still.
> 
> *Evans is a beast, best CB we have now.*


Very weak for a centre-back, in my opinion. Very good with the ball at his feet and I like that he tries to run the ball out of defence instead of copying Rio's trademarks hoofs but if a ball goes near him at a corner, I panic. Smalling has all the good qualities of Evans but with added pace and aerial ability.

Balotelli? Lol, he can't even score penalties anymore.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

I think that's why he looks so good alongside Vidic, Jones or Smalling as they're all more physical, allowing him to focus on more of what you mentioned, his ball playing skills for a defender are excellent, with either foot too. Quality CB and him being a bit weak (he's not heaps weak tbf) is the only thing you can say in a negative light about him. 

oh no RUS you're misinformed, it only doesn't count when it's a LOLerpool player 8*D


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Slient Alarm said:


> Very weak for a centre-back, in my opinion. Very good with the ball at his feet and I like that he tries to run the ball out of defence instead of copying Rio's trademarks hoofs but if a ball goes near him at a corner, I panic. *Smalling has all the good qualities of Evans but with added pace and aerial ability.*
> 
> Balotelli? Lol, he can't even score penalties anymore.


Except that Smalling isn't very good on the ball, at least nowhere near as good as Evans is in that respect...unless that's not a good quality to have now :hmm:


----------



## God™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
> Mikel Lampard
> Willian Oscar Hazard
> Torres​


Yeah, I agree with that. I can see Suarez raping Cahill when he inevitably gives him too much room.

I'd really like to see Schurrle start over Willian as well.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Yeah, I want Schurrle to start as well. Mata played some great passes vs Swansea, but yeah, he has no chance starting this game. Gonna be a tough one. We'll create a lot as usual, but will we put them away?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Liverpool to win 4-1 tbh. I hope Newcastle win as well, because fuck the Gooners.


----------



## Zen

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

In terms of the Anelka situation. Supporting a free independent Palestinian state is not anti-semitism. Supporting world peace, religious equality and privacy is not anti-semitism. My respect for Anelka just increased.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The odds that Anelka meant to support that are pretty fucking high.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Bullseye said:


> *Liverpool to win 4-1 tbh.* I hope Newcastle win as well, because fuck the Gooners.


Behave. We could lose, but we won't getting hammered at home.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Kiz said:


> yet pussy jerome had to go off :banderas


It's like Terry Butcher incarnate ain't it?


A win is a win. Said as much after the Hull game that ideally the level of performance will have to improve long-term, but in the hectic Christmas period you can't turn your nose at maximum points. All United can do is win their games and hope others drop points along the way. Feel bad for Hernandez, but Seabs and Andre summarised his limitations as a lone striker well. His assets lie in his movement and ability to get himself into goal-scoring situations, something that becomes far more natural when he has a striking partner to stretch the defence and free up space for Hernandez to occupy. Chuffed for Welbeck too, the finished article he is not but he'll only improve with a good run of games and this donkey reputation he seems to have attracted is woefully exaggerated.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That run of games will probably come to an end once Van Persie is back but once rvp is injured again welbeck will be straight back in.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*


----------



## APEX

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*Coleman really has been outstanding this season. I had him in my fantasy football as well, so credit to me....

*


----------



## just1988

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

*These Newcastle fans are really up for this one and the ref is starting to favour them too. Hope it doesn't effect the Arsenal though, come on the lads!*


----------



## Vader

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Ref in the arse/geordie game is fucking atrocious


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Flat game from us which isn't surprising considering Pochettino's refusal to sub players early in the Cardiff game. Can only see us tiring further. Great goal by Coleman but I think it's clear now that Schneiderlin is our most important player. He plays, that goal probably doesn't happen. Lallana almost scored a pretty magical goal, scuffed the shot. And the linesman hates us. Expect Everton to maybe weather a 10-15 minute storm (or trickle) before our attackers legs go and prove ineffective.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> Jose taught Brendan everything Brendan knows


Imagining Jose sat in the corner of the hotel room egging on Brendan to pummel Chelsey Harwood.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Nice goal gunners! nice header Giroud


----------



## Nige™

As shite as it's been, grinding out a 1-0 win at Newcastle, and I think they will, will be a tremendous win for Arsenal.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The gash scores against a gash joel


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Fuck off lukaku


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

ugh 3 at the back


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

We always lose these games where at worst it's been even or we've just shaded it. Ramirez clearly needs to play more. Can't wait till we get some players back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> ugh 3 at the back


Doesn't look like 3 to me. Looks like Sakho will be playing left back.

Not sure how the hell Torres isn't starting. Eto'o is fucking shit, man.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> Doesn't look like 3 to me. Looks like Sakho will be playing left back.
> 
> Not sure how the hell Torres isn't starting. Eto'o is fucking shit, man.


Agger has experience on the left in the league so idk who it will be. Just hope it's not 3 at the back as we always end up losing the midfield when we play it

Also didn't even notice that Smith and Rossiter are on the bench


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Ben Afra:ti he won us the game.


----------



## Curry

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Why are Eto'o and Willian starting? Since when was that even close to a good idea?


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Back where we belong! Top of the league!


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Agger has experience on the left in the league so idk who it will be. Just hope it's not 3 at the back as we always end up losing the midfield when we play it


We've had success against Chelsea in recent years playing with two wingbacks, not surprised to see it deployed again at the Bridge; if that is how we're lining up.



Joel said:


> Not sure how the hell Torres isn't starting. Eto'o is fucking shit, man.


Torres bottles every game against us. One sight of Carragher/ Agger and he disappears for the rest of the game.

He knows.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> ugh 3 at the back


pretty sure its not.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> pretty sure its not.


The three CBs that were right after Mignolet gave me the impression that it was a 3 at the back. Glad it won't be though.


----------



## Nige™

Just what the game needed. Jose has to push on now. Get in Liverpool!


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Vintage Hazard there.

Some start to the game.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Nige™ said:


> As shite as it's been, grinding out a 1-0 win at Newcastle, and I think they will, will be a tremendous win for Arsenal.


Pretty much. Those are the sort of banana skin matches you have to win if you want to finish top come May. Not saying Arsenal can afford to drop points to the rest of the 'top four', but winning at places like Newcastle, Southampton, Everton and even Spurs can be just as crucial in the long-term. It's often been asked if they can match the likes of United and Chelsea in securing wins when they're not at their best, so I doubt Wenger will be anything other than delighted at beating an in-form Newcastle at their own gaff.


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Lovely finish


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










SEAMUS GOATMAN THE IRISH CAFU

£60k. One of the bargains of the Premier League, no doubt.

EDIT: Since we've just bummed Southampton into the new year, the team I'd like to see line up against Stoke is:

*Howard

Coleman Alcaraz Distin Baines

McCarthy Barry

Mirallas Barkley Pienaar

Lukaku*​
Everton are boss.


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That keeper is costing Liverpool big time.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

was shite by Skrtel to let Eto'o free in the first place


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That was bad


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



T-C said:


> That keeper is costing Liverpool big time.


Yep, said it a few weeks ago that he's a bit overrated. Covers the goal really, really well and makes dramatic saves, especially in one on ones, but he's poor on high balls into his area and his handling is looser than an oap's bowels. I said it at the time but this type of performance was the reason why I didn't choose him for the 'XI of the season so far' because while he does make a lot of saves (although that's a stat that can be skewed easily, anyway) he is prone to a howler or two, while he's also limited as an all round keeper. 

I do rate him, although it probably doesn't sound like it right now. Still, can anyone honestly say that Mignolet is anywhere close to prime form Reina? The reason that Liverpool spent £11 million was to find a number one who could display that level of quality, yet they seem to have signed someone that's closer to being the WOAT Reina from 2011-2013, although I'm guessing that Mignolet's save success rate is better.

Unless Mignolet cuts out the errors from being a regular occurrence then he's going to be a problem for Liverpool in these big games. Time for him to have a blinder in the second half and try to help Liverpool gain a draw.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Yep, said it a few weeks ago that he's a bit overrated. Covers the goal really, really well and makes dramatic saves, especially in one on ones, but he's poor on high balls into his area and his handling is looser than an oap's bowels. I said it at the time but this type of performance was the reason why I didn't choose him for the 'XI of the season so far' because while he does make a lot of saves (although that's a stat that can be skewed easily, anyway) he is prone to a howler or two, while he's also limited as an all round keeper.
> 
> I do rate him, although it probably doesn't sound like it right now. Still, can anyone honestly say that Mignolet is anywhere close to prime form Reina? The reason that Liverpool spent £11 million was to find a number one who could display that level of quality, yet they seem to have signed someone that's *closer to being the WOAT Reina from 2011-2013*, although I'm guessing that Mignolet's save success rate is better.
> 
> Unless Mignolet cuts out the errors from being a regular occurrence then he's going to be a problem for Liverpool in these big games. Time for him to have a blinder in the second half and try to help Liverpool gain a draw.


....










yeah no.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Liverpool should have begged us to loan them the REAL Belgian goalkeeper.







































We would have still said no, but it would be funny :banderas

We gotta try and keep the same momentum going into the second half. If we sit back Liverpool will definitely score. If we sit back now we're up by one goal, I'm going to be fucking pissed off.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Pauliniho is actually looking like a Brazilian footballer today, he's been world class first 45 mins


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah no.


So you think he's closer to being as good as Reina in his prime then? Notice what was written, "closer". Not saying he was as bad as Reina from that time (when he was WOATING), but while he's making huge gaffs in big games he's going to resemble that more than Reina at his best. Reading comprehension 101.


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Mikel coming on, that might take away some of Chelsea's pressing and make them sit a bit deeper.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

BUT WHO WAS COMPETENT OFFICIAL?

:banderas


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Madness from Eto'o. No idea how Webb didn't give that. Chelsea in getting big decision during a big game at the Bridge shocker.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

only reason that wasn't a pen was because it was luis suarez


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Should have been red for Oscar.


----------



## Curry

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



T-C said:


> Should have been red for Oscar.


Should probably have been red for both of them to be fair.

Nice to see that not only is Eto'o an incompetent forward, he's also a total moron.


----------



## CGS

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> So you think he's closer to being as good as Reina in his prime then? Notice what was written, "closer". Not saying he was as bad as Reina from that time (when he was WOATING), but while he's making huge gaffs in big games he's going to resemble that more than Reina at his best. Reading comprehension 101.


Honestly I don't think Mig is closer to either one of those two extremes. I don't think hes been brilliant enough to be considered close to the Greatness that was Prime Reina but at the same time he doesn't strike fear in the hearts of the fans in the way WOAT Reina did. He's bang in the middle really. 



Kiz said:


> only reason that wasn't a pen was because it was luis suarez


IMO


----------



## God™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



T-C said:


> Madness from Eto'o. No idea how Webb didn't give that. Chelsea in getting big decision during a big game at the Bridge shocker.





T-C said:


> Should have been red for Oscar.


umad?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Remember Liverpool were top?

LOL


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Howard Webb is a fucking disgrace. Blatent foul by Eto'o right in front of him, pen doesn't get given. I don't mind getting beaten by City and Chelsea but losing by a goal with the offside call and the non call on the pen respectively it makes it very hard to cop.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Two ref decisions cost Liverpool big time in their last two matches.














LOL.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

What a great advert for Howard Webb's incompetency! :agree:


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Weren't they on top of the table a week ago?

Now 6 points back, in 5th, and have Manchester United and Spurs breathing down their necks.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

That Oscar tackle was fucking horrendous, especially when you compare it to other fouls that have resulted in red cards. Webb's had a shocker. How he didn't give a penalty for that moment of madness from Eto'o I don't know, even with Suarez's reputation as a cheating, diving piece of shit. It was blatant, and needless. I'd have been fuming if I was a Chelsea fan seeing one of my players do that so late on and almost throwing away what they'd worked for all game.

Shame Liverpool got themselves into winning positions in big away games only to lose both. Injuries harming them a bit too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Eto'o is a fucking idiot. A terrible performance and a brainless decision. Please never play for the club again.

I knew we would suck in the second half. We are such a joke it's not funny. Mikel was trying his hardest to get Liverpool a goal. And this isn't a Mourinho thing, cause this shit was happening last season. GOAT for one half, not turn up for another. Tired of it.

Willian was good, Curry. Just like he has been in his last few appearances too. I wonder if you will notice though.

Had to win to stay near the top and we did that. We'll job to Southampton on New Years Day though enaldo

lolDwayneAustin.


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



God™ said:


> umad?


not really, I dislike Liverpool much more than Chelsea. Liverpool can feel very hard done by even though they never really looked like scoring.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Fucking awful. And both fucking Allen and Sakho got injured



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> So you think he's closer to being as good as Reina in his prime then? Notice what was written, "closer". Not saying he was as bad as Reina from that time (when he was WOATING), but while he's making huge gaffs in big games he's going to resemble that more than Reina at his best. Reading comprehension 101.


That's exactly what I meant. Reina's lows are so far from Mignolet's that it's not even funny and I'd put Mignolet's current form closer to that of Reina in 06-09. Don't get me wrong Reina was a brilliant keeper but he was prone to the odd dramatic mistake. It's just that back then we had a team good enough to cover up his mistakes and atone for them than what we have with Mignolet. Not saying he's on level with past Reina but he's honestly not that far away

Also Maureen can do one

And Oscar should have been off


----------



## Frakkles

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> Howard Webb is a fucking disgrace. Blatent foul by Eto'o right in front of him, pen doesn't get given. I don't mind getting beaten by City and Chelsea but losing by a goal with the offside call and the non call on the pen respectively it makes it very hard to cop.


This.

Eto'o should've been sent off at the start of the game really. I can forgive that decision because it was early on in the game (though yellow at least, I mean come on!) but how he did not give a penalty when he was looking right at it? WHAT?!

Chelsea were the better team so it's a less bitter pill to swallow than the game against City where we out-played them for the majority of the game.

Dem refs mang.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



T-C said:


> not really, I dislike Liverpool much more than Chelsea. Liverpool can feel very hard done by even though they never really looked like scoring.


Which is possibly the most frustrating thing. We got outplayed by City, we got outplayed by Chelsea, and yet we still should have got something from both games yet didn't due to poor officiating and 2 mistakes from Mignolet. Although tbh seeing as the Sterling offside was early on in the piece in the City game i can't claim it seeing as it would've changed things a lot.


----------



## Curry

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Joel said:


> Willian was good, Curry. Just like he has been in his last few appearances too. I wonder if you will notice though.


I'll admit he did do well today but I'd still rather see Schurrle or Mata on the teamsheets. I don't have a problem with Willian's defensive work as he's one of our best forwards in that regard, it's when he loses the ball in attack so often that I'm longing for someone else to be on the pitch.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Frakkles said:


> This.
> 
> Eto'o should've been sent off at the start of the game really. I can forgive that decision because it was early on in the game (though yellow at least, I mean come on!) but how he did not give a penalty when he was looking right at it? WHAT?!
> 
> Chelsea were the better team so it's a less bitter pill to swallow than the game against *City where we out-played them for the majority of the game.*
> 
> Dem refs mang.


would that be the game where we had more possession and more shots?

you got a bad call, definitely, but outplayed us for the majority of the game? behave.


----------



## God™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rush said:


> Howard Webb is a fucking disgrace. Blatent foul by Eto'o right in front of him, pen doesn't get given. I don't mind getting beaten by City and Chelsea but losing by a goal with the offside call and the non call on the pen respectively it makes it very hard to cop.


It's a bit like getting fucked over by a 97th minute equalizer from a guy who should have been sent off for gnawing on your right back's arm.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Gang of cunts. Chelsea too.

The sooner Jose fucks off back to Spain and takes his caveman scumbaggery style of football with him, the better for the Prem.

LOL at bringing on Smith. Seemed like Brendan was trying to do something wacky and hoping that it would somehow work, so if it did, it would have been looked upon as him getting one over his mentor. In the end he just looks like a knob


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Ending the year in 4th place


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Teams really need to understand they shouldn't score early against us at the Bridge. That's when we actually play well and score goals to win the match.

CHEERLEADER MOURINHO was GOAT.

Eto'o though. Terrible player.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Loved that. Was expecting the full 90 to be like the second half, a cagey draw. Glad Liverpool got a goal early, as it created the fire we saw in the first half. Loved Hazard's goal. Mikel coming on was a worry, but glad to have held out. Eto'o was terrible. Ball plays up to him, goes directly at Mignolet. Gives the ball away so easily, and if Webb saw/decided to call the tackle on Suarez it would have cost us the win. I was begging for Torres to come on. Torres excels Eto'o in holding the ball, and has a better attacking sense as well. Overall, glad to pick up 6 points in the past two games and content with being 3rd with 2 points off the top at the end of 2013.

I'd like to second Joel's LOL at DwayneAustin too. :banderas


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



CGS said:


> Honestly I don't think Mig is closer to either one of those two extremes. I don't think hes been brilliant enough to be considered close to the Greatness that was Prime Reina but at the same time he doesn't strike fear in the hearts of the fans in the way WOAT Reina did. He's bang in the middle really.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO





Hank Scorpio said:


> Fucking awful. And both fucking Allen and Sakho got injured
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I meant. Reina's lows are so far from Mignolet's that it's not even funny and I'd put Mignolet's current form closer to that of Reina in 06-09. Don't get me wrong Reina was a brilliant keeper but he was prone to the odd dramatic mistake. It's just that back then we had a team good enough to cover up his mistakes and atone for them than what we have with Mignolet. Not saying he's on level with past Reina but he's honestly not that far away
> 
> Also Maureen can do one
> 
> And Oscar should have been off


To be honest I think a lot of the Liverpool fans overlook some of his errors, especially the ones where he's fortunate enough to be saved by other circumstances. I look at the Stoke game where everyone was raving about him because of a penalty save, but he was all over the place in that game and Stoke should have scored at least one goal when he came miles off his line for a cross and missed the ball, but somehow they hit the bar with an open goal gaping like Mozza's Ma's vag. Then there was the Swansea game where he was spilling loads of shots but got away with it due to recovering defenders. He has made other errors which have lead to goals but it's only really now that it seems to have been highlighted because of the level of the games that they've been committed within. In one on ones I generally expect him to stop the striker, but everywhere else he seems to be error prone and he's showing that right at the moment. There was about a four or five game stretch after the Stoke game where he looked top class but I really believe he's dining off the reputation that he created during that time, along with his past season at the Mackems.

He's also nowhere near good enough bringing the ball out for a Rodgers' side, but that's another topic of discussion entirely :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

If lolMoyes passes Liverpool next :ti


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The Moyesy rampage to the title is only beginning...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



Rockhead said:


> I'd like to second Joel's LOL at DwayneAustin too. :banderas


I'd like to echo Joel's and Rockheads' LOL but aim this LOL at Liverpool in general. 

All the gloating from being top of the league at Christmas and now they're going into the new year sat in 5th place.

LOL


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Going to be enjoyable when Everton shit the bed and Mozza is left as empty and damaged as his mothers cunt after a weekend on the town :brodgers



DwayneAustin said:


> Gang of cunts. Chelsea too.
> 
> The sooner Jose fucks off back to Spain and takes his caveman scumbaggery style of football with him, the better for the Prem.
> 
> LOL at bringing on Smith. Seemed like Brendan was trying to do something wacky and hoping that it would somehow work, so if it did, it would have been looked upon as him getting one over his mentor. In the end he just looks like a knob


no idea why he brought on smith when it didn't seem that he was at left back. If they were going to bring on a young bloke i'd rather Rossiter. Or Alberto if you want someone out wide.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Sorry Rush, can't hear you up here in the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE seats.


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

This interview from Mourinho is just incredible. The man is a clown, but this is too much. I hope after the interviews he watches them himself and laughs about the hypocrisy he spouts.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Could you not stand so close to your mum, i'm getting an echo and its very upsetting to hear your pro-everton gloating twice.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Think the echo is coming from the Premier League trophy the lids are going to be raising in May.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

:banderas

Liverpool. STRONG WOATS.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



ROUSEY said:


> Sorry Rush, can't hear you up here in the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE seats.


Jokes on you! We all know the Moyessiah will finish 6th and win the champions league :yum:



EGame said:


> :banderas
> 
> Liverpool. STRONG WOATS.


Hey Canadian Barca superfan


----------



## Kenny

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



EGame said:


> :banderas
> 
> Liverpool. STRONG WOATS.


I THOUGHT YOU WERE A NICE GUY


----------



## Kenny

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

BR: "Eto'o was fortunate to be on the pitch. Howard Webb was excellent today"

True though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*



DwayneAustin said:


> Another? LOL
> 
> Suarez has scored in several of the big away matches, in fact, the Etihad is the only stadium of the 'big' teams in which he has failed to score, I believe. Do you even stats?
> 
> Could easily have won that match, easily. WOAT linesman and a few misses from Coutinho and Sterling that they would usually put away 8 times out of 10. Today was just not their day. It was some poor keeping from Mignolet for their second but he has saved us so many times this season that I'm not gonna hold it against him.
> 
> Also, I think Kiz said that we were easily the hardest opposition for City so far this season, and that's good enough for me to believe that we are on the right track.
> 
> Not even worried about Chelsea.
> 
> Not
> 
> Even
> 
> Worried


He wasn't even worried. Bless :kobe9


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

This just in, Giroud can actually score goals :cena4

Everton are GOAT'ing. Lukaku is a BEAST. Chelsea don't even need to bring in a new striker next year, just keep him.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

Joel and Cockhead seem more interested in me than the actual team they support. 

Maybe Joel should quote my 0-5 prediction from the Prediction Thread because that was also a very serious post.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

So Arsenal took 11 of 18 points in doom 'n' gloom December and maintain the lead at the halfway point.

Not a spectacular month but far, far from the ruin so many predicted. Just wait until Podolski and Ox are back in the swing of things like Theo is now. :agree:


----------



## Nige™

Brickhouse said:


> So Arsenal took 11 of 18 points in doom 'n' gloom December and maintain the lead at the halfway point.
> 
> Not a spectacular month but far, far from the ruin so many predicted. Just wait until Podolski and Ox are back in the swing of things like Theo is now. :agree:


Certainly a good win today without Ramsey & Özil, and coming back at West Ham from a goal down. The back-to-back away wins, today's especially at a tough place are encouraging, but I'd still be worried that you failed to beat Everton or Chelsea at home and got walloped at City, as well as losing at United in a poor display. You need to perform better against the big teams consistently if you're going to push hard, rather than rely on them to drop points. Feel free to ignore the positive comments I made though and focus on the honest or negative, however you see them.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

The only negative comment I will take issue with is that of the draw with Chelsea. Jose came out looking to play garbage, thug football and he had the WOAT ref (Dean) in his pocket to let him do just that.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*










Jenkinson :banderas


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK.*

DAT GOAT Blackburn/Birmingham game :moyes1


Sorry Nige. :jordan


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Must say that I think Suarez is the best player in the league and unlike most non Liverpool fans, I don't hate the guy at all. But today we kept his impact very minimal. I guess the only other team to do that was Arsenal back in October. He could be tired carrying a whole team on his shoulders troll) but yeah, he didn't really have much service and wasn't able to create for himself like usual.

Still think Liverpool will be fine. Gotta remember they are missing Gerrard and STURRIDGE. They also weren't able to call on Moses today which was a massive blow to their chances.


----------



## Nige™

Hamada said:


> DAT GOAT Blackburn/Birmingham game :moyes1
> 
> Sorry Nige. :jordan


So heartfelt!:thumbdown:

Shocking first half though. Can't be gifting teams shit like that. Get what you deserve. No excuses.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Nige™;28023297 said:


> So heartfelt!:thumbdown:
> 
> Shocking first half though. Can't be gifting teams shit like that. Get what you deserve. No excuses.


'Twas a bad performance first half. After the 2nd goal Blues absolutely parked the bus, and it was only really a mistake why Birmingham ended up with 3. Blackburn had tons of possession as well. :brodgers Great come back second half though. RHODES.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Joel said:


> Must say that I think Suarez is the best player in the league and unlike most non Liverpool fans, I don't hate the guy at all. But today we kept his impact very minimal. I guess the only other team to do that was Arsenal back in October. He could be tired carrying a whole team on his shoulders troll) but yeah, he didn't really have much service and wasn't able to create for himself like usual.
> 
> Still think Liverpool will be fine. Gotta remember they are missing Gerrard and STURRIDGE. They also weren't able to call on Moses today which was a massive blow to their chances.


They're better off without Gerrard.

Yes. I said it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Suarez didn't score in another big away game :side:

How fucking bad was Smith? One of the worst displays of fitba I can recall seeing. Horrible touch and horrendous decision-making. Somehow made Aspas only the 2nd worst player on the pitch when he came on. Webb not giving that penalty was baffling when you see the replay of him staring at it and even pointing at it to acknowledge it. 

People focus too much on Arsenal's form against the top 6-8. As long as they keep beating the rest of the league home and away and pick up a respectable amount of points vs the rest they'll win the league this season. Maybe not in past seasons but that'll win them the league this season unless City stop dropping points in games they should be winning with ease. City and Chelsea have been doing that all season and that's why they're below Arsenal right now regardless of their records against the top 6-8. They've still beat Liverpool, Southampton and Spurs and drawn with Everton and Chelsea so it's not like they've bombed against the better teams. Only losses were both away too. Feels like people try to hard to find reasons why Arsenal will slip up. I'm not saying they won't btw. The Giroud argument I don't get either. Plenty of big teams rely on one main striker. Bayern, Dortmund, Real and Atletico all do. Barca don't even really have a traditional striker. 

Edit: They're in no way better off because Allen is useless in the final third unlike Gerrard.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

seems like england currently has the worst officials in europe
definite pen for liverpool and a red card for the unlimited potential dude

smith :banderas :banderas
DA dont let BULLY JOEL get to you my man


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*They're nowhere near as bad on the whole as Spain and Italy's officiating.*


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> They're better off without Gerrard.
> 
> Yes. I said it.


:kobe

No we are not.

Yes he may not cover the ground as well as he used to or be able to track back every time, but I didn't see the younger trio doing that very well today either, they were all awful. Gerrard is up there with the top chance creators and assist makers in the league every season, this season too. And for all the talk of his 'Hollywood Balls', his passing percentage is always extremely high.

He can do things with the ball that the other three can only dream about, so no, we are not better without him.



Seabs said:


> *How fucking bad was Smith? One of the worst displays of fitba I can recall seeing. Horrible touch and horrendous decision-making. Somehow made Aspas only the 2nd worst player on the pitch when he came on.*


Bit harsh?









We all know he didn't play well. Made his senior debut in an away match at one of the two toughest away grounds in the league when his team was trailing 2-1 and was played out of position, in a midfield that was being overrun for most of the game.

It's hardly worth it having a go at him.











HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> DA dont let BULLY JOEL get to you my man


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Seabs said:


> *City and Chelsea have been doing that all season and that's why they're below Arsenal right now regardless of their records against the top 6-8.*


1pt and 2pts below respectively. Not like Arsenal's record vs the lower teams have them running away with it. Chelsea have been meh all season and find themselves within a win to go on top in the New Year, so I'm not too fussed. We don't lose big games. We draw away and then beat the people that come to our place. We've only failed to beat WBA at home this season. We're iffy away yes, but we're getting closer to what Mourinho wants. City are similar, they are getting a lot better away. So Arsenal are going to have to start beating these top 6-8 teams otherwise they gonna fall behind.

That said, they're not terrible against these teams, so it's not like it is a crisis for them. Out of the three teams at the top of the league, they are the ones who have had the most stability recently, so really shouldn't they be top? City and Chelsea are supposed to grow as the season progresses due to the changes in the summer and I expect that to happen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Yes, Smith did make his debut at Stamford Bridge but that isn't an excuse for having a touch like Jimmy Saville. I remember there was one instance where the ball dropped to him just outside the Chelsea box and his 1st touch went straight to a Chelsea player a good few yards away.

Was piss funny to watch.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:jose is such a fucking boss.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> I remember there was one instance where the ball dropped to him just outside the Chelsea box and his 1st touch went straight to a Chelsea player a good few yards away.


Was that where Cech made a horror clearance? 

I'm not going to label him a bad player based on today's performance, but good lord. Every single thing he did was wrong. It's like Aspas is his role model and Aspas' role model is erik lamela. :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Disagree with the thread title strongly.

LOLBRADSMITH, such a joker. I can't wait until JAMES WILSON is unleashed on the premier league. 

Some time, some day, when I'm a little less drunk. I will elaborate on the being better without Gerrard point, but I stand by it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

FUCK YES. 

Chelsea deserved it 100% this game had me on my legs the whole time! both Eto'o and Torres could've killed the game earlier, but anyway 3 points + great performance by the team! Happy New Year Chelsea and Blues Fans!!

Suarez has struggled against big teams 0 goals against City, Arsenal and Chelsea.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

No, the midfield has struggled against those teams, leaving him isolated.

And he definitely didn't struggle against City, seeing as he would have come away from the game with a couple of assists if the officials/chance takers didn't WOAT.

Plz don't tell me that there is going to be some myth built around Suarez not turning up for big games now? He turns up more than most.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

The MEN are saying Moyes wants Barkley in January, cant see it happening, doubt we'd make a bid, and I seriously doubt Everton would even for a second entertain the idea of letting him go.

Also there were reports that United scouts were at the Porto v Sporting game, as players from both clubs have been linked recently.


----------



## Nige™

What Shearer said: Most impressed he's been with Arsenal this season, played badly but won, did the dirty things very well.

What the precious defensive Arsenal fans (NOT ALL) with chips on their shoulders hear: Didn't play well and were dirty.

Also, Coleman such a little gem, for £60k too!! Great find by Moyes but Martinez is really giving him the license to play this year, getting the absolute best out of him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



united_07 said:


> The MEN are saying Moyes wants Barkley in January, cant see it happening, doubt we'd make a bid, and I seriously doubt Everton would even for a second entertain the idea of letting him go.
> 
> Also there were reports that United scouts were at the Porto v Sporting game, as players from both clubs have been linked recently.


Which players? i can only think of Mangala.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Liam Miller said:


> Which players? i can only think of Mangala.


William Carvalho and Fernando's names keep popping up, less so Alex Sandro as well


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Does anyone take Liverpool seriously? 

I mean a few days ago they were top of the table, now they aren't even top 4 anymore. lollllllllllllll

Suarez with another no show in a big game. It's becoming too evident that he has those poverty Ibra genetics when it comes to big games. Maybe he should FUCK OFF to poverty France and make himself look good while playing in POVERTY Ligue 1 like Ibraflop did.

Also lol @ people hating on Eto'o. The guy is more decorated than all of Chelsea FC, have some respect for one of the GOATS. 

Every single striker Chelsea plays in on dat poverty time, even Lukaku was when he was there. Obviously it's their SHIT system that isn't accommodating the strikers.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Doubt Barkley has any interest in United. I know someone lifted a quote from him saying he was grateful to Moyes for helping him through his leg break, but I'm sure Mozza quoted the lad and he seems perfectly content in an ideal world to see out his career at Everton. Obviously money can talk in the game, but given Everton's start to the season and Barkley's influence, any sale regardless of price would heavily undermine the ethos Martinez has prospered which has been focused on talking Everton up, rather than classing them a mere feeder to the elite clubs.

He's a class act and looks a player of immense potential, but I can't envisage he nor Everton wanting to leave after finally making an impression in the first team squad the minute an offer from a club like United comes in. He'd be daft to leave now given how well he's flourishing under Martinez and being afforded regular playing time, in a team whose style matches his natural game and is brimming with potential.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

EGame going in on everybody :banderas

We aren't gonna just fall away into obscurity just like that after two narrow defeats to two of the top 3 teams in the league away from home. IIRC we were like 7pts behind Arsenal at one stage, then we were top at Christmas a few weeks later, and now 6pts off top again. The table is crazy. A run of two or three wins and any team can shoot up several places.

Chelsea, City, Arsenal, Everton, Spurs and Newcastle all have to visit Anfield too.

Also :banderas at Suarez's goals against the big teams from past seasons being wiped from memory. IIRC, and I do, he scored the equaliser at Stamford Bridge last season and a 96th minute equaliser against Chelsea at Anfield.

POVERTY GENETICS DOEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Henderson, Allen, Suarez, Sakho, Johnson all have knocks. Henderson and Allen came into the game with knocks. Squad depth exposed. At least Stevie is supposedly back for Hull.

Chelsea were by far the better team first half. We looked tired and they were up for it. Hazard was really, really, really good. Eto'o's goal should have never happened. I'm not sure what planet Skrtel was on, but fuck he was easy to get goal side of. The second half was better, but still a struggle. Coutinho looks stuffed, and despite the knock, Henderson seemed the only creative outlet possible of getting it to Suarez. Suarez's "big game" record being criticised is pretty funny though, considering he was good against City at crafting chances, and was just left horribly isolated tonight. Of course he didn't have a good game against City if he didn't score a goal. Obviously that's how we'll determine that. Creating chances is meaningless.

Still, as a whole for the start of the season, it's been a fairly good one. Played six of the top seven teams away from home and improved. Hopefully improved squad depth in January along with some results to pick momentum back up.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



> Ross Barkley is not for sale at any price, even if an offer eclipsed the £86million world record fee Real Madrid paid for Gareth Bale.
> 
> “Even if we got a Gareth Bale-size valuation we would never even consider it in January,” the Spaniard insisted.
> 
> “Ross is an icon for us. He represents everything we are trying to do this season, so even if a stupid offer arrived in January it would never, never affect us.


Good luck with that one then Moyes :moyes2

Little bit disappointed not to come away with anything today. At least from what I managed to see of the game on the poverty internet connection I had it didn't look like Arsenal created much and I felt we deserved a draw. Oh well. Ben Arfa is exciting and frustrating in equal measure, a wizard with the ball at his feet but he makes the worst decisions sometimes and seems to get tunnel vision any time he gets near the goal.

Also, I don't know if anyone else has noticed but Debuchy has to be one of the top 3 full-backs in the league right now. Easily our best player in the second half of games so far this season. He's really come on leaps and bounds since he first signed for us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I've said it a dozen times since Barkley scored that rocket against Norwich on the first day of the season and I'll say it again. The Everton we have today is a million times different from the Everton that Rooney played for and had left for United.

We are at this moment in time, in a title race which will eventually fizzle out into a Champions League race (most likely). When Rooney left we had just finished 17th in the league and stayed up by the skin of our teeth. Also, Barkley's agent isn't Paul Stretford, the biggest snake in all of football.

To quote Moyes - "We don't sell cheaply at Everton" and if they're only willing to bid £50million which is what I just saw on an incredibly biased United fan site, they shouldn't even waste theirs or our time.



Nige™ said:


> Also, Coleman such a little gem, for £60k too!! Great find by Moyes but Martinez is really giving him the license to play this year, getting the absolute best out of him.


Willie Mcstay recommended Coleman to Moyes.

Credit goes to Willie for finding him but fair ducks to ginger bollocks for taking a punt on him when other clubs had rejected him.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

i think barkley is an amazing, amazing talent but LOL at not accepting a potential 50m bid for him.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

There is no such thing as an 'amazing English talent'. 'Amazing' and 'English' are complete contradiction in football.


----------



## Curry

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> To quote Moyes - "We don't sell cheaply at Everton" and if they're only willing to bid *£50million *which is what I just saw on an incredibly biased United fan site, they shouldn't even waste theirs or our time.


If £50m isn't enough, what is?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

50,000,000x.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



EGame said:


> There is no such thing as an 'amazing English talent'. 'Amazing' and 'English' are complete contradiction in football.


BUT DONNY WOLBOCK


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Don't mind Rousey. Everton would wet themselves with excitement if they got offered even £35 million.

But with...










that fucknugget in charge, we won't even break £15 million with our bids.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Everton won't sell, and I can't see why Barkley would want to go. Everton won't want to sell someone as valuable as Barkley halfway through the season (or at all, really). They know he's quality. He's not like a Fellaini or a Rodwell. Barkley probably wouldn't want to leave the club he loves and a team that he gets to play good football as a part of every week in order to not play regularly for a guy who didn't trust him as much as Martinez and who encourages less expressive football.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Just wondering, EGame, where are you from? Surely you are not English the way you shit on the league and players.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

From what I've read of Egame he either has no clue or is a sensationalist akin to Eamon Dunphy (they both also share the raging hard on for Barcelona)


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Egame is just like Paula Abdul, instead he's trying to be Spanish when he really is English:banderas


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Spurs being linked with Buttner, they're welcome to him :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

It's quite amazing people are still discussing EGame and pondering why he posts the way he does.

BULK summed it up well re. Barkley. Everton are in no position to sell based on their league form in addition to the ethos Martinez is trying to encourage at every opportunity. Everton have a great chance to fight for a Champions League place based on their form so far alongside the bigger teams dropping points more often than we've seen in years past, so why would they sell their brightest spark of the season even if the money was great? Selling him severely weakens their chances of contending for a Champions League spot, and would criminally highlight their lack of bottle in fending off interest from more established clubs and undermine Martinez.

Plus from a footballing standpoint, it's not like United represents a better move for Barkley. We don't play the same formation as Everton, which means Barkley would either play deeper or be fighting alongside Rooney for a starting spot, as opposed to remaining at Everton where he's regarded as a surefire starter in his preferred position, under a manager who encourages a style of football that he flourishes under. Going to United now, in the midst of the media love affair with him would just place a criminal amount of expectation on him that could either be the making or undoing of him. At Everton, he gets the chance to develop on a game by game basis and allow him to grow as the lynchpin of a team who if managed correctly could see something of a resurgence in the coming seasons.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

We don't need to sell.

Also, it would make Moyes look like a massive nobhead if he does go in for Barkley. Played him a handful of times during his time here, subbed him off and sent him to the reserves after he gave away a penalty away at Blackburn a couple of years ago and only played 2 games after that game. 

Roberto and his sexy brown brogues come into the club and after 19 games, the kid who couldn't get a game for Moyes is now being touted for £50million to sign for Moyes after just half a year later. 

MASSIVE EGG ON THE FACE OF DER MOYESIAH.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Chelsea aren't playing well (THAT well), yet still are only 2 points behind us. City are thrashing sides--despite their shaky away form but you can't expect 100% all the time--yet are a point behind us. It's nothing at this stage. I'm scared of Chelsea. They win even when they play like shit and that's a dangerous sign. City are sensational at home, and generally dominate games, so you can see where they're coming from. In the case of Chelsea, they're just getting the job done regardless of how bad they play.

In March, we have Spurs, Chelsea, Bayern, City, and Everton back to back. That would be most crucial period of our season. And 3 out of the 4 Prem games are away. Whoa... We have to beat City/United/Chelsea. Can't be flat track bullies all season. It's Stamford Bridge, so a draw would feel like a win, but at home--if we are to win the title--one would expect us to beat City and United.


----------



## CGS

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Barkley to Man U seems like lazy journalism 101. Moyes has constantly been linked back to Everton players. Definitely won't happen since as mentioned Everton have no obligation to sell and Barkley would be stupid to move. He will move away from Everton eventually though. Maybe during the Summer. But to who is the big question.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



> Mourinho declined to indicate whether he had seen the incident again on television after the game, preferring instead to suggest bias in the punditry. "There are lots of people on television, but nobody is a Chelsea man: [Jamie] Carragher, Liverpool; [Mark] Lawrenson, Liverpool; [Phil] Thompson, Liverpool; [Alan] Hansen, Liverpool; [Jamie] Redknapp, Liverpool. We don't have one. When I retire, at 75, I'll go as a pundit and defend Chelsea on television."


Wonderful winding up by Jose. 

He is 100% correct. During the Spurs vs Liverpool game the other week they had 3 Liverpool legends as pundits. BT Sport is full of them too. Absolutely pathetic.

EDIT: Link.. http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/29/jose-mourinho-chelsea-luis-suarez


----------



## CGS

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Not our fault Ray Wilkins is WOAT :draper2

Still lol at Jose.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Might be because Chelsea were a poverty team and nobody cares about seeing the likes of Dennis Wise, Mario Melchiot and Tore Andre Flo between games.

If anyone thinks that Barkley would join Utd then you're out of your damn mind. Everton have no reason to sell, it doesn't really signal that great of a step up right now if you compare where Everton are heading compared to us and why would he join the manager who didn't give him one tenth of the chances Martinez has this season. Everton don't NEED to sell either unless I'm forgetting some massive debt crisis they're in. If we bid £50m then they'd probably laugh their way to the bank with it because £50m would be a fucking joke. Nobody is selling their big players in January anyway unless it's a stupid offer and Barkley's World Cup hopes are probably better off playing for Everton and Martinez too.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Barkley won't leave this season or next summer.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Synaesthesia said:


> Little bit disappointed not to come away with anything today. At least from what I managed to see of the game on the poverty internet connection I had it didn't look like Arsenal created much and I felt we deserved a draw. Oh well. Ben Arfa is exciting and frustrating in equal measure, a wizard with the ball at his feet but he makes the worst decisions sometimes and seems to get tunnel vision any time he gets near the goal.
> 
> Also, I don't know if anyone else has noticed but Debuchy has to be one of the top 3 full-backs in the league right now. Easily our best player in the second half of games so far this season. He's really come on leaps and bounds since he first signed for us.


Y'all def deserved a draw. Coming away from that game with three points was a pretty huge result, and I know that the "we aren't the same Arsenal because in recent seasons we'd have lost that game" talking point gets thrown around a lot (I've used it this season as well), but really...last season we'd have lost that game. 

We never played well at all, really. Didn't create much, and other than the header that was really more of a hairliner that put the ball in the net, Giroud was pretty rubbish again. I love the guy, but he must be utterly shattered, and he's not world class to begin with. So we could be doing with a world class striker in January. Thought Rosicky was maybe our best player yesterday, and I really wish he'd managed to stay fit for longer periods during his "prime years," because he just does not stop running. Ever. There are times when he'll put in four or five tackles in a row and he'll needlessly wind up on his arse for every one of them (and get booked in the process), but he's exactly the kind of player your old man and his alcie mates talk about in the pub. "Aye, but that wee laddie gets fuckin' STUCK IN. Couldn't score in a barrel a fannies, but he'll run himself stupit" (I really should've slang'd that up more, but I doubt anybody would've understood it if I had). How good a signing is Flamini, btw? I was neither here nor there on it when it happened, but I'll be fucked if he hasn't been awesome this season. I wish Szczesny would stop kicking the ball off opposition strikers' faces. It's not funny and I don't appreciate it. 

Agreed on Ben Arfa and Debuchy. Debuchy was balls out yesterday and the best player on the park. Bit where Ben Arfa broke into the box and created some space for himself had me terrified. Then he smashed it off the side netting from a stupid angle and I remember that he's Hatem Ben Arfa. He's a guy that's clearly good at the fitba, but not always good WITH the fitba. 

Our next five league games are very winnable. Southampton away is the toughest of them five. Cardiff, Fulham and Palace at home should be nine points, right?

RIGHT???????


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



General Aladeen said:


> Just wondering, EGame, where are you from? Surely you are not English the way you shit on the league and players.


I am not English. 



Chr1st0 said:


> From what I've read of Egame he either has no clue or is a sensationalist akin to Eamon Dunphy (they both also share the raging hard on for Barcelona)


I've forgotten more football than most of these posters will ever know. 



Redd Foxx said:


> Egame is just like Paula Abdul, instead he's trying to be Spanish when he really is English:banderas


If I were English I probably would be hyping that overrated Barkley kid. Lol, there are numerous up and coming youngsters in the Masia who have 5x the talent that Barkley has.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I had a dream last night that EGame and I were a tag team called Say NO to Poverty Fitba. 

It was the greatest dream a boy could have.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Shame Barkley has outshone Gerard in every department so far.


----------



## CGS

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

EGame needs to get out of this thread and go back to discussing football in the poverty fitba thread.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> Shame Barkley has outshone Gerard in every department so far.


*GOAT*








*lolbarkley*









*GOAT*








*lolbarkley*









*GOAT*








*lolbarkley*









Which departments would those be, m8?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> Shame Barkley has outshone Gerard in every department so far.





DwayneAustin said:


> GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolbarkley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which departments would those be, m8?


*GERARD* not *GERRARD*, m8.

Lrn2rd pls


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I guess I've made a tit of myself then?

































:lmao FFS


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



DwayneAustin said:


> I guess I've made a tit of myself then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao FFS


I guess so.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

DA you plank.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Right, I'm outta here before Seabs and Woolcock arrive.

BRB when all of this blows over.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

DA the ultimate poverty fitba poster.

Should have his name reverted to Donnacha to complete the SHAME.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Still think Januzaj is a better prospect than Barkley :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Stevie GERARD is better than them both.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*





Egame in real life.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Seabs said:


> *Might be because Chelsea were a poverty team and nobody cares about seeing the likes of Dennis Wise, Mario Melchiot and Tore Andre Flo between games.
> *


Everyone should be queuing up for Marcel though






I think this is a deleted scene from Assassins and genuinely what Banderas was looking at on his screen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

da you're a fucking idiot


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> *GERARD* not *GERRARD*, m8.
> 
> Lrn2rd pls


*:lmao :lmao :lmao

On. The. Floor.*


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

World class arguing from DA there.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



CGS said:


> EGame needs to get out of this thread and go back to discussing football in the poverty fitba thread.


This is the English football thread, I think you need to reevaluate your definition of poverty. 

The *TRUTH* is that there isn't a single world class English player in the world today. 

It's a *HARSH TRUTH *, but people in here will have to accept it because it's 100% true. 

Oh and on the topic of Steven Gerrard, nothing needs to be said more than this: 



Sir Alex Ferguson said:


> Steven Gerrard is not a world class player.


End.


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Jose is an embarrassment the cunt wasn't happy with winning a game were refereeing decisions were clearly going in favour of the home side, Like so often at Stamford Bridge this season. He had to have a dig at Suarez for diving when the replay showed Eto'o(Who should have been off in the first) hacking him after the ball had gone. What's even more embarrassing though is the media in this country, they're like his fucking lap dogs.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



EGame said:


> It's a *HARSH TRUTH *, but people in here will have to accept it because it's 100% true.


GARY HOOPER'S BARMY ARMY.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Flumpnugget said:


> Jose is an embarrassment the cunt wasn't happy with winning a game were refereeing decisions were clearly going in favour of the home side, Like so often at Stamford Bridge this season. He had to have a dig at Suarez for diving when the replay showed Eto'o(Who should have been off in the first) hacking him after the ball had gone. What's even more embarrassing though is the media in this country, they're like his fucking lap dogs.


While Eto'o did TRIP him, Suarez made out like he was shot and he even held the wrong leg when he was going down. As usual, he dived. While improved in behaviour he is still a diver and will always be a diver, just as Liverpool will always be also-rans and you will have to accept this I'm afraid.

Welcome to the football thread.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

LOL at no world class English players.

Do you even Welbeck bro?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

The Phil Jones.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Flumpnugget said:


> Jose is an embarrassment the cunt wasn't happy with winning a game were refereeing decisions were clearly going in favour of the home side, Like so often at Stamford Bridge this season. He had to have a dig at Suarez for diving when the replay showed Eto'o(Who should have been off in the first) hacking him after the ball had gone. What's even more embarrassing though is the media in this country, they're like his fucking lap dogs.


:ti



Father Todd Unctious said:


> LOL at no world class English players.
> 
> Do you even Welbeck bro?


:ti :ti

The top 10's records against each other this season










:ti :ti :ti

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpool-fans-letter-chelsea-boss-2973016



> Dear Jose: A Liverpool fan's open letter to Chelsea boss Jose Mourinho after Luis Suarez 'diver' attack


:ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

What's Jose talking about no Chelsea guys being on TV? Just the other day I saw their greatest legend Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink on Football Focus.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

The Tele is full of ex liverpool i'll give him that, probably the reason punditry is so shit in this country.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

plenty of World Class English players still exists, Bale, Gerrard, Lampard, Ashley Cole, Rooney, Terry

oh and Walcott too


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Figure4Leglock said:


> plenty of World Class English players still exists, Bale, Gerrard, Lampard, Ashley Cole, Rooney, Terry



Hmm where to begin.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Gary Bale is my second favourite English sportsman, after Andy Murray.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



> Sky Sports Football ‏@SkyFootball 7m
> Fulham have confirmed the apppointment of Ray Wilkins as assistant head coach.


So that's Fulham SAVED :wilkins

Bad news for WOATs like Sunderland


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Garth Bale. Amazing he's never been capped by England.


This means no more RAY on Sky :jose

Wonder if he or Curbs is next to stab the head coach in the back :side:


DON VITO is keeping us up anyway. Best shots to saves ratio (joint w/ Boruc anyway) in the league. As opposed to Westwood who had the worst :lol

http://www.barriesview.com/2013/12/2013-14-premier-league-goalkeeper-stats


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Figure4Leglock said:


> plenty of World Class English players still exists, Bale, Gerrard, Lampard, Ashley Cole, Rooney, Terry


Errrr..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Hodgson is a fucking moron for starting Townsend over Bale. Almost as bad as Rooney over LONG.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

#shanelongforengland


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> Hodgson is a fucking moron for starting Townsend over Bale. Almost as bad as Rooney over LONG.


i don`t even know who Townsend is so i can agree easily that Bale is better


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Figure4Leglock said:


> plenty of World Class English players still exists, Bale, Gerrard, Lampard, Ashley Cole, Rooney, Terry
> 
> oh and Walcott too


I lol'd, good stuff.


----------



## Edgehead 26

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*










GOAT


----------



## Humph

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Bale is nothing compared to the German sensation Robert Lewandowski.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

James Morrison should have gotten an England call by now.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Synaesthesia said:


> Gary Bale is my second favourite English sportsman, after Andy Murray.


What about Vinnie Jones? :woy


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Liam Miller said:


> James Morrison should have gotten an England call by now.


Agreed, very talented guy






:woy



haribo said:


> What about Vinnie Jones? :woy


touché :lmao

Although in my defense he is actually at least English


----------



## CGS

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

1st. DA you WOAT

2nd. Once again. EGame pls report back to the WOAT poverty fitba thread where you desert and stat all your FACTS there.

3rd. England doesn't have much world class players it is true. Rooney has to be the closet thing they have produced at a world class level I'm a very long time.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

You're a very long time? If it wasn't for Rush and Bulk, you and DA might have consigned Liverpool fans to Mongdom.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Good old CGS.

At least I won't be lonely down here at the bottom. We can WOAT together.


----------



## CGS

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:kenny

Although I have to say that fuck up was down to autocorrect. I do await appearances from SI, Andre and Seabs any time now though with many LOLworthy comments though.

Moving on from that WOAT post I reiterate my point. Big Wayne is indeed the closet thing to World Class England have produced IN a very long time.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Yeah he is a closet thing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:lmao


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Liam Miller said:


> Hmm where to begin.


 i think your ought to say all good but Bale is a Welsh ? i know i know my bad


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Fucking hell them two must have a who can woat more bet. Keep it up chuckle bros.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



CGS said:


> :kenny
> 
> Although I have to say that fuck up was down to autocorrect. I do await appearances from SI, Andre and Seabs any time now though with many LOLworthy comments though.
> 
> Moving on from that WOAT post I reiterate my point. Big Wayne is indeed the closet thing to World Class England have produced IN a very long time.





Dirty Christmas Slag said:


> Yeah he is a closet thing.


Dead.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Dirty Christmas Slag said:


> Yeah he is a closet thing.


LMAO.

R.I.P. CGS.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

he posted closet thing twice. fucking twice

daft twat


----------



## ABK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> *GERARD* not *GERRARD*, m8.
> 
> Lrn2rd pls





Figure4Leglock said:


> plenty of World Class English players still exists, Bale, Gerrard, Lampard, Ashley Cole, Rooney, Terry
> 
> oh and Walcott too





Dirty Christmas Slag said:


> Yeah he is a closet thing.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

GOAT posts everywhere!

Thread title is GOAT. Only better one I can think of is the champo league's 'On a cold night in Stoke'.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I just realized that Arsenal is first midway through the season.

Something tells me 84 points won't be enough to win the Prem, though.

Finna need at least 90 to keep off City.


----------



## ABK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

And Chelsea :side:


----------



## obby

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Figure4Leglock said:


> plenty of World Class English players still exists, Bale, Gerrard, Lampard, Ashley Cole, Rooney, Terry
> 
> oh and Walcott too


that gareth bale sure is an english superstar 

it's a shame he signed for the welsh team


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Mikey Damage said:


> I just realized that Arsenal is first midway through the season.
> 
> Something tells me 84 points won't be enough to win the Prem, though.
> 
> Finna need at least 90 to keep off City.


87 will get the job done. City and Chelsea won't drop as many silly points from here until the end of the season. If we're to stand a chance, we must win our big home games and avoid losing the big away games. We're not drawing away against Chelsea, so we simply cannot afford to lose our home games. We still have Anfield, Lane, and Goodison to visit in that disastrous Feb/March run.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



obby said:


> that gareth bale sure is an english superstar
> 
> it's a shame he signed for the welsh team


yeah i corrected it on last page , you little einstein :avit:


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Gunners have been brilliant, Wenger has already secured his job for next decade. I think they win the league.


----------



## Humph

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Giroud, Ozil, Ramsey and Gibbs out for tomorrow. Hopefully Nacho is at least back so Flamini isn't at LB again. Podolski deserves to go upfront for this one, sorry BENDTNER.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Rosicky, Walcott, Vermaelen, and Monreal are doubts too.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

The amount of potato salad on this forum is alarming as of late.


----------



## ABK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Razor King said:


> Rosicky, Walcott, Vermaelen, and Monreal are doubts too.


Lol. Who are the ones remaining then?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Wenger to come out of retirement to help ease Arsenal's injury worries, obvs.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Hamada said:


> Wenger to come out of retirement to help ease Arsenal's injury worries, obvs.


i have heard that Henry/Anelka has been spotted lacing up those socks just outside emirates stadium


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Figure4Leglock said:


> i have heard that Henry/Anelka has been spotted *lacing up those socks* just outside emirates stadium


And that's no easy task to accomplish. :kobe


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Figure4Leglock said:


> i have heard that Henry/Anelka has been spotted lacing up those socks just outside emirates stadium


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Abk™ said:


> Lol. Who are the ones remaining then?


Monreal and Vermaelen are ill. Not sure what's wrong with Rosicky. I'm hoping he's okay. Walcott is a doubt but let's see.

The team would be something like--if all of them are out:

-----------------Szczesny
Jenkinson - Mertesacker - Koscielny - Sagna
-------------Arteta - Flamini
--------Podolski - Cazorla - Gnabry
----------------Bendtner


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

only just noticed navas has 3 goals and 6 assists in 9 prem starts, with 8 sub appearances

been very happy with him, started off slow but has adapted tremendously. he and negredo for about a combined 30 mil has been a steal.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

some brilliant posts in this thread yesterday and today, keep it up lads :clap

8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Stevie, Henderson and Suarez all fit. Johnson not injured, just a potato. It would be nice if he stopped potatoing today.

Closet thing to a readable post you'll find from a Gerard captained fan for a few pages. :sparker


----------



## CGS

I hate WOATing :jose 

Win today pls. Convincing win at that pls. Suarez magic too.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Liverpool gets routine win today, should be easy 3 points


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Rooney is a doubt for today, didnt train yesterday

If he isnt fit I wouldnt mind seeing something like this

de Gea

Smalling Evans Vidic Evra

Carrick Cleverley

Valencia Januzaj Young

Welbeck​

I'd rather see Fabio at right back, but its never going to happen


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

TV2 in Norway saying Solskjær has been abducted flown in Tan's private jet to Cardiff.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Cech
Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
Ramires Mikel
Hazard Mata Schurrle
Torres​
Thinking we may go with that. Would like to see Oscar in midfield with Ramires, but I don't think Mourinho would do that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Surprised Ole is going to go to Cardiff, especially after Fergie warned him off it. 

Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏is saying on twitter he expects Ole's first signing to be Daehli, wouldnt be surprised if it was. It was a shock that he left united in the first place, he should have been coming into the first team with Januzaj, although there was a buy back clause in his contract.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Well...I've only been gone for a couple of days, but without me the standards in here have dropped to an all time low. I'll try not to abandon you all again for the rest of the active prem seasons in 2014, seems like someone needs to carry all of the mongs on his broad ogre like Norfolk hunchback. Call it a New Years resolution.

Huge pressure on Ole to hit the ground running with his new job (if he takes it). Malky was sacked with Cardiff outside of the bottom three, while Ole is going to receive the money that Tan told Malky was unavailable. Not an easy job to walk into with all of the mental circumstances surrounding it. Imagine if Ole took Cardiff down :argh:


----------



## Nige™

Yeah, don't know what Solskjaer's thinking tbh. Could've waited for a better job. Villa was a better prospect than working under Tan and a not so great Cardiff sqaud.

Nice little game atm. Swansea come back well, equaliser was offside but it makes the second half an even more exciting prospect.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Howard 

Coleman Alcaraz Stones Baines

McCarthy Barry 

Mirallas Barkley Pienaar

Lukaku*​
Big, big, big, big, big test going to Stoke with 2 CB's with 1 making only his 2nd start for the club and the other being a 19 year old making his 1st league start.

Heitinga doesn't make the bench so he is 100% gone.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Krul; Debuchy, Coloccini (c), Williamson, Santon; Cabaye, Tiote, Sissoko; Remy, Shola Ameobi, Gouffran

Hatem on the bench again :kobe2

I can understand why Pardew doesn't start him but it's pretty frustrating to see your most talented player always on the bench. And Shola, who didn't score a single a single Premier League goal in 2013, starts the first game of 2014 :kobe10

Get the feeling this is gonna be a dull game


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Need a camera and hopefully a microphone on Tan & Ole Gunnar. He might change his mind when Tan questions why Marshall's not scoring and why Medel's only playing in one position. Don't do it Ole!8*D


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Synaesthesia said:


> I can understand why Pardew doesn't start him but it's pretty frustrating to see your most talented player always on the bench.


Probably because he _can_ be a huge liability in terms of team play and defensive work. Newcastle have won a lot of tight games recently where they haven't conceded too many goals in total so I can understand why Pardew persists with it. Mind you, West Brom away isn't the toughest test in the world and I'm sure there will be a time when Newcastle's form dips and he gets backs into the starting XI.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

100x better from Villa so far after the last few awful performances. Vlaar and Benteke back in the team has helped.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



steamed hams said:


> 100x better from Villa so far after the last few awful performances. Vlaar and Benteke back in the team has helped.


Has Woateke scored again yet? :torres

Poor mans welbeck.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Created nothing as expected other than a half-decent chance for Cabaye, no penetration at all. Gouffran looks knackered, reckon he'll come off for Hatem. Brom should be 1-0 up but luckily for us Anelka missed a great chance.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Do all the games have as much rain as this game at Southampton? Ridiculous. Neither us or Chelsea are taking shots from range to put the keepers under pressure. Game could go either way at this stage but I see Chelsea's experience getting the job done as we are playing like a young naive team not playing the conditions.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Ali Dia said:


> Do all the games have as much rain as this game at Southampton? Ridiculous. Neither us or Chelsea are taking shots from range to put the keepers under pressure. Game could go either way at this stage but I see Chelsea's experience getting the job done as we are playing like a young naive team not playing the conditions.


why aren't you ever happy with Southampton? Maybe they are slipping down the table because they need a little positive support. ositivity


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Nige™ said:


> Need a camera and hopefully a microphone on Tan & Ole Gunnar. He might change his mind when Tan questions why Marshall's not scoring and why Medel's only playing in one position. Don't do it Ole!8*D


This, he surely knows his time will come to manage a prem team.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

lol what the hell was Oscar thinking. Would have scored if he hadent dragged his feet to try and get a penalty.

Torres!!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

fuck off with that pathetic garbage oscar you disgusting cheat


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Luck is never on our side


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Can't wait to these fixtures end and we get some depth back. Pochettino's has mismanaged the minutes a lot of the team have played, some was forced, but others weren't.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



> De Gea; Smalling, Evans, Vidic, Evra; Valencia, Carrick, Cleverley, Januzaj; Rooney, Welbeck
> Lindegaard, Büttner, Ferdinand, Fletcher, Kagawa, Young, Hernandez


apart from smalling im happy with that team


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

It's a wet weather game you bloody idiots, you don't play tiki taka crap. You put balls in the box which we have epically failed in doing. I don't know if this is the naivety of a young side or idiot management. But surely it's common sense.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

3pts :mark:

Glad we have the Oldham game up next. Opportunity to rest the likes of Hendo and Glen, maybe Suarez. Also to help Stevie get back up to speed again, his touch was a bit off today but that is to be expected. Great to have him back. :mark:

Suarez's freekicks. Lethal :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

The performance deserved 3 points. Kevin Mirallas hit the bar and then hit the post from a free-kick which would have put us 2-0 up before Stoke took the lead. 

A point away at Stoke on a cold, wet and windy Wednesday night isn't the worst result in the world after we battered them 4-0 at Goodison a few weeks earlier, 4 points from Stoke is a good return considering they're major yard dogs.

Hopefully a draw will be the result in the Spurs game. 

Fuck it, Come on Spurs!!

EDIT: Ref had a mare too. 4 minutes time added on, we get a penalty leading up to the 93rd minute (I believe) so when you factor in the time of players moaning about conceding the penalty, the player taking the penalty, celebrating and then kicking off again... how the fuck did you blow the whistle bang on 94 minutes?!


----------



## ABK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Huge win. Mou's subs changed the game. Oscar especially having a hand in all goals scored. Was amazing throughout the game bar the moment of madness where he dived when he could have easily put the ball at the back of net after rounding the keeper.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Great win, Sadly that would be Bendtner's last goal and performance for us before his imminent move to Real Madrid.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

We're getting better. We were too good for them today, tbh. They did have a few good moments where they could have scored, but on the whole, we could have hammered them. 

Feel really bad for Mata. Really bad. But the subs kicked us into another gear. Mata just doesn't suit what Mourinho wants. But I still want him playing. It's hard.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Joel said:


> We're getting better. We were too good for them today, tbh. They did have a few good moments where they could have scored, but on the whole, we could have hammered them.
> 
> Feel really bad for Mata. Really bad. But the subs kicked us into another gear. Mata just doesn't suit what Mourinho wants. But I still want him playing. It's hard.


Did you feel, as someone who probably doesn't see us often, that we played really stupidly considering the conditions or did you feel it was more about you being good than us being bad? At half time I thought you would win, not because you had done anything special to suggest it in what was an even first half but that you were playing in a manner that was more likely to yield goals than us.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I think Liverpool overachived in the last the last 3 months. They have been getting exposed in the past few weeks.


----------



## ABK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Joel said:


> We're getting better. We were too good for them today, tbh. They did have a few good moments where they could have scored, but on the whole, we could have hammered them.
> 
> Feel really bad for Mata. Really bad. But the subs kicked us into another gear. Mata just doesn't suit what Mourinho wants. But I still want him playing. It's hard.


The ironic thing is that when anyone comes in for Mata, said person just go on to change the game or have a monumental effect in the game which in the end justifies Mou's decision every single time. It's a shame :jose


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Depressing game today. All the possession in the world but 1 shot on target. Far too eager to shoot from outside the box, just like the Norwich game. Poyet mentioned something about too many players trying to be the hero in his post match at least so if he knows it's an issue he can work it out of them. Hard to call the strikers when they're hardly on the ball.

Goal was a kick in the balls since we were on top at the time and if we'd forced them to attack it would've favoured us more. But its the same thing we did to Everton and it's the risk you take when you try to play it out. Cattermole was off the boil but maybe that's b/c he didn't get a rest over christmas. Second half was dire and Villa def deserved the win. Could've easily had more when we went gung ho. Sadly not beating the sides we should be tends to be an indicator of where we'll finish. Need to turn it around quick b/c it's still close down at the bottom, but who knows for how long. At least WESLEY is back to have a calming influence on the defense next game. Not sure if he'd work better with Diakite or Roberge but they've not been horrific together. Certainly better than O'Shea.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Ali Dia said:


> Did you feel, as someone who probably doesn't see us often, that we played really stupidly considering the conditions or did you feel it was more about you being good than us being bad? At half time I thought you would win, not because you had done anything special to suggest it in what was an even first half but that you were playing in a manner that was more likely to yield goals than us.


Probably a bit of both. You all have been in some bad form lately too, so I thought we could get the three points today if we bothered to show up and we did.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

We're so fucking bad at home it's incredible.

No creativity at all. Just hopeful crosses.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Rooney looks like he has been rushed back, doesnt look completely fit. Be tempted to bring Hernandez on for him, or Young and then switch Januzaj behind the striker.

Smalling again at right back is nowhere near the level of rafael


----------



## Wagg

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Chriches fucking sucks. Don't know why Spurs signed him in the first place. They could got Alderweireld but instead got this pile of shit.


----------



## Nige™

Welbeck should've taken his shirt off. Webb wouldn't have booked the cheating piece of shit. Fair play though, quality/cool finish from him. Game on... especially now Chadli's on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Hernandez's first touch lets him down on so many occasions


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

These players need a kick up the backside, can't keep blaming Moyes for this pile of shit sideways passing every match. Valencia is the ONLY creative player behind rooney. It's ridiculous.


----------



## God™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

>moyes


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

"United can still win the title" - Moyes right before this game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> These players need a kick up the backside, can't keep blaming Moyes for this pile of shit sideways passing every match. Valencia is the ONLY creative player behind rooney. It's ridiculous.


.Valencia? he was shite, heres his crosses in the first half. Januzaj was far better than Valencia, brilliant assist for welbeck's goal


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*














































































































LOLCHESTER UNITED


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Luis Suarez is a beast. Amazing player.


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Welbeck is great. Antonio Valencia is a joke, not a footballer at all.

Should have had a pen for that challenge on young by their keeper. Can't see how that isn't a foul.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I don't mean that match alone I mean recently.

Poor poor creativity in this United side, and let's be honest, it was the one thing we all knew was going to be a problem years ago. Now we are paying for it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> LOLCHESTER UNITED


^^^ THIS


----------



## Nige™

United need to buy. Judging from the current lot, Tom Daley will fit in well. #splash

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Nige™ said:


> United need to buy. Judging from the current lot, Tom Daley will fit in well. #splash
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is a few gays in the team like.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Horrendous display up until the 2nd goal. After that we showed what we used to be like at old Trafford, we were pretty relentless and unlucky not to score an equaliser. Januzaj was absolutely excellent. Rooney was shite. Valencia to right back backfires again, the 2nd time it's directly cost us point. He'll get criticised for it, but it's not his fault. He's not a fucking defender. Horrendous decision from Moyes, put Fabio on the bench if you want a more attacking alternative.

Carrick and Cleverley were absolutely overwhelmed in the middle. Badly missed Phil Jones in there. 

Some encouragement from the reaction to going down, but the result is incredibly damning. 5 points behind Liverpool now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

No Debuchy and now it looks like Colo is out injured for up to six weeks :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> Horrendous display up until the 2nd goal. After that we showed what we used to be like at old Trafford, we were pretty relentless and unlucky not to score an equaliser. Januzaj was absolutely excellent. Rooney was shite. Valencia to right back backfires again, the 2nd time it's directly cost us point. He'll get criticised for it, but it's not his fault. He's not a fucking defender. Horrendous decision from Moyes, put Fabio on the bench if you want a more attacking alternative.
> 
> Carrick and Cleverley were absolutely overwhelmed in the middle. Badly missed Phil Jones in there.
> 
> Some encouragement from the reaction to going down, but the result is incredibly damning. 5 points behind Liverpool now.


NOBODY WANTS TO HEAR ABOUT MIDTABLE MANCHESTER UNITED. PIPE DOWN XXX


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

KOFF


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Anyone still think Moyes is the man for the job? 

Let's not forget that United won the league last season. Moyes hasn't lost any significant players that were present during the final season of Fergie's tenure, while he _has_ had the luxury of an emerging Januzaj and been afforded enough of a budget to bring in one significant signing (LOLFELLAINI though). I said this after the TOON home loss, but United needed to pick up 2 ppp on average for the rest of the season after that to even have a chance of the top four. Even when United started picking up a few decent results against utter abject shite (like us, although United were lucky because they were really poor) the other sides kept picking up points and stayed ahead. United can't keep affording to lose home games, but it seems that sides don't fear OT anymore. THE MOYES EFFECT.

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1

EDIT: Let's also not overlook that ROOKIE 4-4-FUCKERN-2 loveit) TIM GOATWOOD just outwitted the Moyst in only his fourth league game in charge. 10 points from a possible 12, including away wins at United and Saints. Just highlights how shit :avb was. LOL at the people who thought Levy sacking that inept cunt was a harsh decision.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Against the current top 10 sides this season, United have played 10, won 2, drawn, 3 and lost 5. 

They have also scored 9 goals and conceded 14 goals leaving them with a -5 GD. 

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Team I'd pick for the Swansea game:

De Gea

Rafael Evans Jones Baines

Gundogan Koke

Januzaj Rooney Draxler

RVP​
Might actually scrape a draw at home.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Christmas is over but Moyes just keeps on giving.

:moyes1


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Anyone still think Moyes is the man for the job?
> 
> Let's not forget that United won the league last season. *Moyes hasn't lost any significant players that were present during the final season of Fergie's tenure*, while he _has_ had the luxury of an emerging Januzaj and been afforded enough of a budget to bring in one significant signing (LOLFELLAINI though). I said this after the TOON home loss, but United needed to pick up 2 ppp on average for the rest of the season after that to even have a chance of the top four. Even when United started picking up a few decent results against utter abject shite (like us, although United were lucky because they were really poor) the other sides kept picking up points and stayed ahead. United can't keep affording to lose home games, but it seems that sides don't fear OT anymore. THE MOYES EFFECT.
> 
> :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


scholes? RVP has only played half of the games as well. Also its probably harsh to blame Moyes for the transfer dealings, Woodward is to blame there, spending too long trying to bring in people like fabregas, then not wanting to pay asking price for others, and in the end left it far too late to do anything.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> ^^^ THIS


BEST POST OF 2014 SO FAR, besides...



ROUSEY said:


> Against the current top 10 sides this season, United have played 10, won 2, drawn, 3 and lost 5.
> 
> They have also scored 9 goals and conceded 14 goals leaving them with a -5 GD.
> 
> :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


FUCKERN WARZ... :moyes1


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Apparently we played 'really well' :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Does moyes have a mental disorder? or is he just a bit full of it and weird.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



united_07 said:


> scholes? RVP has only played half of the games as well. Also its probably harsh to blame Moyes for the transfer dealings, Woodward is to blame there, spending too long trying to bring in people like fabregas, then not wanting to pay asking price for others, and in the end left it far too late to do anything.


You mean the Paul Scholes who featured in a mighty total of SIXTEEN league games in United's title triumph last season? Do you understand the meaning of the word SIGNIFICANT?

Losing RVP for that many games shouldn't be an excuse for such a drop off in results, it's not as if your other strikers are hot garbage, is it?

As for blaming Woodward for the _overall_ transfer dealings, that's a fair cop, but you can't try and tell me that Moyes wasn't a tool for wasting his budget on Fellaini as a panic signing instead of showing a little bit of patience until January. You can call it hindsight all you like but many of us in here were saying whay a bad buy/fit Fellaini was for United on the final day of the transfer window. No ones going to convince me that Fellaini wasn't Moyes' decision either.


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> Valencia to right back backfires again, the 2nd time it's directly cost us point. He'll get criticised for it, but it's not his fault. He's not a fucking defender.


Agreed with everything else you said, but not that. He has played right back more than enough to know the position a bit. He just went to sleep, again. He's a professional footballer who gets praised for his work rate and all that shit, but he's just not got a great brain. He switched off which cost us a goal, it was his fault that the goal was scored. Not even taking into account the goal though, he was just shite. You say he's not a defender but can you make a case for him being anything at this point? He offers nothing but a marker for Rooney to hit raking balls out to at this stage.

Andre what do you make of Lloris? I reckon he's overrated and an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Moyes wanted Fellaini (and Baines) from the day Fergie invited him to his house to offer him the job. 

No surprise to see RVP struggling to stay fit under Moyes, one look at his session and you'll see all of the running and fitness based work he does.


----------



## Figure4Leglock

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

United was disappointing today, Tottenham played very well and Lloris did few game savers .


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



T-C said:


> Andre what do you make of Lloris? I reckon he's overrated and an accident waiting to happen.


He had a bit of an inauspicious start with Spurs last season and took a while to settle into the role, but eventually started to look the real deal.

At the start of the season he looked outstanding and was the difference between :avb's tactics being exposed earlier on, but since the collision with Lukaku he has been all over the place and incredibly error prone. Whether it's just a coincidence or actually to do with lollas boas' and companies mismanagement of his injury I'm not so sure.

I think with a keeper like him he's bound to make more errors anyway, due his style of keeping. He's incredibly proactive, sweeps far off his line and comes for basically any high ball that enters his area. Sometimes it makes him look like an idiot, but the other 9/10 (statistic pulled from my arse) times he does it he prevents chances being created that would have occurred with most other keepers present, ones who would be far happier to stay on their line.

Overall he's a majorly mixed bag. Obviously there's loads of potential there but nobody can hide from the fact that he's playing poorly atm, regardless of his style. I even said this in my last winning sports title debate if you want to check that out :side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> You mean the Paul Scholes who featured in a mighty total of SIXTEEN league games in United's title triumph last season? Do you understand the meaning of the word SIGNIFICANT?
> 
> Losing RVP for that many games shouldn't be an excuse for such a drop off in results, it's not as if your other strikers are hot garbage, is it?
> 
> As for blaming Woodward for the _overall_ transfer dealings, that's a fair cop, but you can't try and tell me that Moyes wasn't a tool for wasting his budget on Fellaini as a panic signing instead of showing a little bit of patience until January. You can call it hindsight all you like but many of us in here were saying whay a bad buy/fit Fellaini was for United on the final day of the transfer window. No ones going to convince me that Fellaini wasn't Moyes' decision either.


Scholes brought more than just his on the pitch performances though, no doubt his experience would have helped in and around the team last season. Certainly would have made a bigger contribution than Fellaini.

Of course Fellaini has been a bad signing, but I just dont think what Woodward was doing, left the pre season tour and the club put out the news that it was on imminent transfer business, but nothing ever came of that. Spent too long over Baines, and then left it till the last minute to get Coentrao on loan, the whole Ander Herrera fiasco and Fellaini's release clause, it was just embarrassing. Think it would have been very different if David Gill was still there.


Oh and what happened to Howard Webb, guess he was only loyal to Fergie and not to Moyes. Even Sherwood has come out and said the Lloris challenge on young should have been a penalty.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*#TheChosenOne*​


united_07 said:


> Oh and what happened to Howard Webb, guess he was only loyal to Fergie and not to Moyes. Even Sherwood has come out and said the Lloris challenge on young should have been a penalty.


Don't know what you're complaining for, United players are repeatedly diving so referees are hesitant to give decisions for players like Young and Adnan who are having a dive every game.

EDIT: We saw it with Suarez last season, there was times where he would get volleyed into the air but he didn't get anything because he spent the first half of the season throwing himself to the floor followed by a dozen rolls.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



united_07 said:


> Scholes brought more than just his on the pitch performances though, no doubt his experience would have helped in and around the team last season. Certainly would have made a bigger contribution than Fellaini.
> 
> Of course Fellaini has been a bad signing, but I just dont think what Woodward was doing, left the pre season tour and the club put out the news that it was on imminent transfer business, but nothing ever came of that. Spent too long over Baines, and then left it till the last minute to get Coentrao on loan, the whole Ander Herrera fiasco and Fellaini's release clause, it was just embarrassing. Think it would have been very different if David Gill was still there.
> 
> 
> Oh and what happened to Howard Webb, guess he was only loyal to Fergie and not to Moyes. Even Sherwood has come out and said the Lloris challenge on young should have been a penalty.


I can't argue against that general concept, but no one can convince me that's the difference in United racing away with the title and struggling to make the top four in terms of on pitch performances. As far as experienced heads in the changing room go...Giggs, Rio, Vidic. Is Scholes' loss going to make _that much_ of a difference in that sense? Just seems like clutching at straws in all honesty. By the way, United had a better record without Scholes last season, just thought I would point that out for all the stats nerds out there...

Not disagreeing with with you on the Woodward stuff, like I said before, but signing Fellaini as a panic buy doesn't reflect on Moyes very well regardless of circumstances. Let's also not forget Moyes' press comments on Everton and what they should do with Baines and Fellaini, Moyes was to blame for stupidity in that sense. As if Everton weren't going to ask for over the odds fees for the duo when Moyes did that.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> *#TheChosenOne*​
> 
> 
> Don't know what you're complaining for, United players are repeatedly diving so referees are hesitant to give decisions for players like Young and Adnan who are having a dive every game.
> .


Guess Adnan is taking advice from the dirty tactics Moyes and Neville have brought over from Everton, disgraceful, ruining our good image. 










:no:

.
.
.
.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



united_07 said:


> Guess Adnan is taking advice from the dirty tactics Moyes and Neville have brought over from Everton, disgraceful, ruining our good image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :no:
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .


Hence why we gave back the shit Neville at the end of that season. :kobe 












> First New Years Day defeat in over 20 years. Moyes shredding records at every turn...


----------



## Daiko

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

If there was an award for best poster of 1/1/2014, then MOZZA would win it hands down. Fuuuaaaarrrrrk off wrasslin' forum and your stupid irrelevant awards (including TDL in this tbleroy).










Had to quote this pic because it's SO GLORIOUS. Action Moyes the woatest manager of them all.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Needs fergie behind chasing him in that pic.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I like to think that Moyes is attempting to break free from mediocrity in that pic, but unfortunately for him mediocrity is in a speeding Ferrari just out of shot.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

That Moyes running image is immense :lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Only need 6 points to hit 40, that should see us stay up at least.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

FINALLY DAT BROM WIN. Don't even give a shit if it was a penalty :side:

Much needed win. Dat relief :moyes1


----------



## tommo010

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*









I give him a 8.5 for that dive!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> If there was an award for best poster of 1/1/2014, then MOZZA would win it hands down. Fuuuaaaarrrrrk off wrasslin' forum and your stupid irrelevant awards (including TDL in this tbleroy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to quote this pic because it's SO GLORIOUS. Action Moyes the woatest manager of them all.


Your avatar! Hahahaahahha! 

Quoted this post though to get Moyes on the page again. :moyes2


----------



## God™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*










What was Debuchy thinking?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Won the ball....


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

In amongst all of this MOYESMANIA I feel like I should make a comment about today's Norwich match...

It was exactly what you would expect it to be. Two shite sides, in a shite game which was made worse by shite conditions. I'm not one to whinge about refs affecting results, but Chamakh should have been sent off. I doubt that would have affected our chances too much though seeing as red cards tend to make no difference to conservative Chris' mentality. Not to mention that we are woefully inept at breaking down compact defensive units, which is something that a sending off usually creates. Look at our away performance at Hull as an example of that. Fer was absolute garbage and had an awful game all round. No complaints with his red card either. Ruddy continues to prove why any suggestion that he deserves an England run is ludicrous, he's so inconsistent and error prone this season and just hasn't been the same since his bad injury from 2012. Cameron Jerome is also LAUGHABLY BAD. I can see why Club Shop Pulis lost faith in the "striker" at Stoke. It's hard to go into detail about such an utterly abject game. Apathy 101. Good point for us though. Any away point is, but Palace are in good form atm and we NEVER win at Shithurst Park.

Fair play to TOE KNEE POO LESS though, he has a good formula for making ANY side tough to beat. Unlikely that he has the nous to take any side to the "next level", but if Palace restrict his budget and just ask him to get the most out of the bunch of cloggers that he has at his disposal then he will do a great job, for a while at least. He's a bit like Moyes. Whereas Pulis knows how to make any side play HOOFING bottom half crud, MOYESIAH can lead any team to 6th-8th place :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

What a non united fan actually talking about their own team? i call shenanigans


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Liam Miller said:


> What a non united fan actually talking about their own team? i call shenanigans


LOLRUS


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



> Match of the Day ‏@BBCMOTD 7m
> Don't forget, the first #MOTD of 2014 is on at 22:50 GMT. Join @GaryLineker, @DietmarHamann & @Robbie9Fowler for all the action on @BBCOne


I wonder how Jose will react when he tunes into MOTD and finds another studio full of Liverpool pundits :brodgers


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I'm starting to think Ferguson told Moyes he was getting the United job because Fergie was smacked off his tits at the time and mistaken Moyes for the window cleaner, told him he got the job and Moyes misinterpreted this as the United Managerial position, eventually realised it wasn't that but persuaded Ferguson the next day when he sobered up it was for the Manager's job and if Ferguson didn't give it him anyway, he had secret photos he'd reveal to the world, which linked Ferguson to the FA. Thus, Fergie time was up.

I missed the game as I wasn't home, was actually watching Olympus Has Fallen on DVD, so I did actually get to see a Scottish person (played an American citizen though) kick major ass and not back down from a fight. Unlike negative nancy Moyes who if he went into the White House to save the President would probably sit deep in the White House, allow everyone to get assassinated and walk out afterwards and say _"I tried my best, I thought I did really well, I made it hard for those terrorist bastards and sure the President was shot in the head 33 times by the time I got to him after hiding in the Oval office for 17 hours but still... I was very unlucky not to save... well... anyone"_.

Tit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Could be worse might have gotten fergie's other best mate.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Since we're not allowed to talk about other teams, here is a tribute video to greatest chairman in the world. (and Purple Aki)


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Another very ordinary display. Haven't seen replays of anything yet but it seemed like Webb cost us a draw. Amazing to think he got given this match after Sunday's embarrassment. I called Valencia costing us at RB as soon as he made the subs. Exact same thing cost us vs Everton. Yes he's out of position but it's also basic awareness and concentration. Stupid move by Moyes at only 1-0. Probably signs of desperation too. Moving Welbeck further back was silly too. Rooney looked extremely disinterested when he got moved back to CM. Maybe that he wasn't fit enough. Maybe not. He's nowhere near good enough for someone he's supposed to be our most influential player on the pitch regardless of what his stats may say this season. Games like this show how players like Valencia, Cleverley and Evra are just nowhere near good enough against decent opposition that require breaking down. Same 3 players performing yet again, De Gea, Januzaj and Welbeck. Feeling extremely vindicated about Welbeck's performances up front. I'm at the point where I'm just laughing off games like this now. Mozza's posts certainly helped. The worse we do the quicker he'll go. Perhaps. Probably not actually. *


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

So Moyes has confirmed Rooney is still carrying an injury. No doubt doing more damage to it. 

If Rooney is out I'd like to see Januzaj playing behind the striker, seems to be our only creative output.


that rep pic from DA :lmao


----------



## ABK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Hamada said:


> FINALLY DAT BROM WIN. Don't even give a shit if it was a penalty :side:
> 
> Much needed win. Dat relief :moyes1


 bama4


----------



## Nige™

Yeah was crazy Webb got that game after Sunday, but says it all about how it doesn't matter how bad referees are. No comeback for shit performances unlike pretty much every job. Really helps inspire them to get decisions right when they can get away with such shite consistently as they are this season. Coincidence?:thumbdown:

Looking forward to seeing this Oscar dive. Can't be as bad as Welbeck's surely? Wonder if they're making late auditions for this Splash show. #BanTheCheatingCunts

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## God™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Nige™ said:


> Looking forward to seeing this Oscar dive. Can't be as bad as Welbeck's surely? Wonder if they're making late auditions for this Splash show. #BanTheCheatingCunts


It was terrible. He already had the keeper beat and could have just put it into an empty net. :kenny


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Hey Liam, at least Benteke was on the winning side today. :terry Looking forward to our next midtable 6 pointer against you guys :moyes2 

That Moyes running thing I remember from during the game. Sherwood dummied the ball to waste time and Moyes went scampering after it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



steamed hams said:


> Hey Liam, at least Benteke was on the winning side today. :terry Looking forward to our next midtable 6 pointer against you guys :moyes2
> 
> That Moyes running thing I remember from during the game. Sherwood dummied the ball to waste time and Moyes went scampering after it.


farking bullshit, but danny scored atleast :jose

hey look i missed motd again, what a terrible shame.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

SUCK IT UNITED


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



God™ said:


> It was terrible. He already had the keeper beat and could have just put it into an empty net. :kenny


It was dumb, but I think he felt embarrassed and thought to himself, "I gotta morph into BOSSCAR now so people can forget the dive", so he did and assisted two and scored one.

Is his wife pregnant or something?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Joel said:


> It was dumb, but I think he felt embarrassed and thought to himself, "I gotta morph into BOSSCAR now so people can forget the dive", so he did and assisted two and scored one.
> *
> Is his wife pregnant or something?*


Ask Terry


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> *#TheChosenOne*​
> 
> 
> Don't know what you're complaining for, United players are repeatedly diving so referees are hesitant to give decisions for players like Young and Adnan who are having a dive every game.
> 
> EDIT: We saw it with Suarez last season, there was times where he would get volleyed into the air but he didn't get anything because he spent the first half of the season throwing himself to the floor followed by a dozen rolls.


Suarez is still copping it even now due to him diving so much early on. He's cleaned up his game a lot (regarding diving, too early to call on whether biting is out of his system :side. If Suarez ever wins a penalty it will be b/c they're having to scoop up bits of his shin bone off the ground. Even fouls in general play aren't punished, like Mirallas going studs up on his fucking thigh and getting off with just a yellow. If that was clean and honest Hendo who got fouled by Eto'o then Webb would've given the pen for sure. Still, no matter how your team goes i think there's one thing every fan in here can agree on, United will cheer you up by WOATing so hard :moyes2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Moyesy must be proud. He took a team to Old Trafford and almost got a point this time.


----------



## Josh

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

shitchester shitnited :hayden3


----------



## Zen

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

The subs by Mourinho turned the game!! Hate seeing Mata frustrated like that but when Oscar came in he changed the game, 2 assists and a goal. Willian amazing recently and I feel we haven't seen the best yet. Hazard, enough said class as usual


----------



## ABK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Hazard has improved tremendously over the last few games unlike the Hazard at the start of the season. These days everytime the ball is at his feet you get the feeling something is about to happen. He works hard tracking back as well.

There was a moment where he feinted his shot yesterday. I think he should have blasted first time instead after Ramires' cross somehow fell to him IIRC.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*










Considering the top-7 sides, Arsenal and City have the toughest run in until the end of the season, with all those away games. Chelsea seem to have the easiest and under Mou, they don't lose home games. It will really go down to the wire, this season.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Difficult situation with Mata, I don't like seeing him that disappointed because he works hard and deserves to play but at the same time, Oscar suits the way Jose plays and especially these away matches where the tempo is high for 90 minutes more than him. Mata is perfect playing at home when we are going in circles around the box trying to open spaces, but when the game is more direct, even if Mata is a better player, Oscar is just more effective in the current system. 

I still think that the injury at the start of the season hurt Mata more than anything else because Jose locked Oscar as his number 10 and after that it's almost impossible to change his opinion. If he's not injured/playing the Confederations cup, he's probably starting the season against Hull and going from there. At the same time, Oscar proved that he deserves to play and if I'm not mistaken, Mourinho tried to sign him at Real Madrid a few years ago. 

Looks like there's now a realistic possibility of Mata leaving, if not this month then at the end of the season (unless there's a drastic change in his position in the team). Would be terrible to lose a player like that, not only his talent but for his attitude, he was there in some big moments and he's a likable guy in general. I really hope it's not happening but if, then the ideal situation would be to offer him to Utd for Rooney if he's still not signed a new deal until then.

Great performances in the last two games, Hazard is really starting to show his true potential and when the defence is organized, there's much more confidence. Hopefully Lampard and Ivanovic are fully fit for City in a month.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

We'll gladly take him off your hands. :selfie


----------



## God™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

There's no way in hell I would offer Mata in a deal for Rooney. If he leaves Chelsea it should be to another league altogether.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



King Kenny said:


> We'll gladly take him off your hands. :selfie


Sturridge

Coutinho Mata Suarez

Lucas Hendo​
:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


Would never happen though. Chelsea would be reluctant to sell Mata anyway, and if they did they're definitely not going to sell him to another Prem team.


----------



## ABK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Mata for someone like Lewa would be good :agree:


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Yeah, but Lewandowski is basically a Bayern player. Aside from Cavani, Rooney fits perfectly in this Chelsea team, work rate, versatility, physicality, experience, he's everything we need right now. And out of all the top strikers, he can be a possibility if he's not signing a new deal soon with next season as the last of his current contract. Just selling Mata to a PSG for 35-40m seems like a huge waste to me because the replacement most likely, wouldn't be on the same level. I can see Jose willing to sell to a PL club if he's getting Rooney which was and probably still is his main target.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I can't see Chelsea selling Mata to a rival. I'm not even sure they would have signed Willian and especially Atsu if it wasn't for the interest of their rivalries, considering they certainly weren't needed. They just don't seem to be in the business of intentionally strengthening their rivals. Too bad Sturridge did just that for us. :brodgers

ITV Football ‏@itvfootball 4m

18 year-old Adnan Januzaj is already the 4th most booked player for simulation in Premier League history

rusdivingcuntsmiley.jpg


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

i'm sure moyes will have a word

'boulders'


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

We all know how much liverpool fans hate diving :suarez1




























































Moyes will always defend januzaj, like how Fergie always defended Ronaldo early on


----------



## Nige™

Wish he would. Easy to stamp at our level of coaching in schools, just take the kids who do it out of the sessions (not even in matches they do it) and let them watch on the sidelines and clear up after. That helps teach them. Never seen a repeat offender but won't happen in the professional game when there's so much to be gained from it. It's even worked on in training and has been for years. Gutless FA & Premier League won't do anything about it either. Kids won't stop it either, the impressionable tits.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



BkB Hulk said:


> I can't see Chelsea selling Mata to a rival. I'm not even sure they would have signed Willian and especially Atsu if it wasn't for the interest of their rivalries, considering they certainly weren't needed. They just don't seem to be in the business of intentionally strengthening their rivals. *Too bad Sturridge did just that for us.* :brodgers
> 
> ITV Football ‏@itvfootball 4m
> 
> 18 year-old Adnan Januzaj is already the 4th most booked player for simulation in Premier League history
> 
> rusdivingcuntsmiley.jpg


Well Liverpool are hardly a rival so we could afford to send Sturridge to you guys :terry

If Madrid didn't have Isco, then maybe we could have traded Mata for Modric. If we're getting rid of Mata then I think trading him for a player that we need is the best way to go, as the money we receive may not actually be enough to buy a player in the position we need (striker or central midfield).

I still hope things can get better and he can stay and be an option, but it doubtful.


----------



## CGS

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



united_07 said:


> We all know how much liverpool fans hate diving :suarez1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moyes will always defend januzaj, like how Fergie always defended Ronaldo early on


Gotta stop living in the past mate :side: 

Seriously though Suarez has done well to clean up his act a bit. Can't remember him diving once this year so far. Hell I don't believe he's done a cuntish thing this season at all :suarez1. #GoodGuySuarez. 

I just hope Januzaj doesn't keep doing that shit. Dude is way to young and talented to be building up a diving rep for himself already. 

As for Mata he does seem all but gone. PSG would probably be the most likely destination. I was thinking Spain but yeah Madrid are all but set when it comes to attacking mids. Plus can't see where he would fit in at Barca. Shame Atletico are broke, would have loved to see him go there and make them an even stronger force.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

mata would be insane to stay

he's already on the outer as an attacking midfielder for spain. not playing in a world cup year is suicide.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



BkB Hulk said:


> ITV Football ‏@itvfootball 4m
> 
> 18 year-old Adnan Januzaj is already the 4th most booked player for simulation in Premier League history
> 
> rusdivingcuntsmiley.jpg













Suarez has cleaned up his act, when are Januzaj, Young and Welbeck going to stop going down as easy as Mozza's ma? :moyes2


----------



## CGS

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Forgot it was World Cup year as well. Yeah he has to go one way or another.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*













BkB Hulk said:


> 18 year-old Adnan Januzaj is already the 4th most booked player for simulation in Premier League history


Victimised :evra


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Solskjaer to Cardiff confirmed.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Mata wouldn't be able to play Champions League for another side right? Maybe we should try and get a loan. He needs game time, won't have to make a big geographical switch, certain starter in a good young team. Him, J-Rod and Lallana could be magic. Oh wait, doesn't work hard enough defensively so Pochettino wouldn't want him. Nevermind


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Ali Dia said:


> Mata wouldn't be able to play Champions League for another side right? Maybe we should try and get a loan. He needs game time, won't have to make a big geographical switch, certain starter in a good young team. Him, J-Rod and Lallana could be magic. Oh wait, doesn't work hard enough defensively so Pochettino wouldn't want him. Nevermind


:banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Ali Dia said:


> Mata wouldn't be able to play Champions League for another side right? Maybe we should try and get a loan. He needs game time, won't have to make a big geographical switch, certain starter in a good young team. Him, J-Rod and Lallana could be magic. Oh wait, doesn't work hard enough defensively so Pochettino wouldn't want him. Nevermind


what exactly did mp do to your family


----------



## CGS

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Mata at Southampton :kobe9


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Obviously it would never happen. But for the next few months Mata just needs to play. Seeing as he can't go to a club and play European football this season, a loan to somewhere he can get game time whilst still being in a top league is all I meant. I'll show myself out.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Ali Dia said:


> Mata wouldn't be able to play Champions League for another side right? Maybe we should try and get a loan. He needs game time, won't have to make a big geographical switch, certain starter in a good young team. Him, J-Rod and Lallana could be magic. Oh wait, doesn't work hard enough defensively so Pochettino wouldn't want him. Nevermind


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

You just have to feel for Mata--a world class player being treated like he's some bench warmer, especially in a world cup year. I think Mourinho should have put him up for sale in the summer. It's pretty clear he doesn't like Mata, nor does Mata's style fit Mourinho's style of play. Clear case of parting ways.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Forgot to mention I sat behind someone with a Chelsea rucksack at Old Trafford yesterday. Brilliant.

No way in hell was that was a booking yesterday for Januzaj. I could see why a ref wouldn't give a foul (it was) but to book him for diving was ridiculous. I guess that's what he gets for doing it last week though. Blatant penalty too. Welbeck one got a clip that you can't see on the gif in here but he went over too easily for what the contact was. That being said there was as much contact as there was for West Brom's penalty but they got the decision and we didn't. Young penalty was a horrific decision on par with the Suarez/Etoo non decision. I guess maybe reputation for going over easily influenced the decision again but you still expect better from someone who's reffed World Cup Finals and used to be on our payroll. So much for loyalty ffs. Webb really should be reffing League 1 this weekend but no doubt he'll get a Premier League tie in the Cup because he's Howard Webb and he seems like a really chill guy with the players. Manager performs that bad and he gets sacked. Player performs that bad and he gets dropped. Ref performs that bad in 2 major consecutive matches and he goes on as normal.

Debuchy red card was probably the best tackle you'll see all season too. I know why it got a red card and it's stupid in the modern game when player's know what happens when you do that but it always irks me a lot when players win the ball so clean and get sent off anyway. Surely refs can just be allowed to use some common sense and just book them if they get the ball clean in a reckless manner. *


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Especially when you look at the Oscar tackle on Lucas. That was wreckless and didn't get the treatment it deserved. The inconsistency is as frustrating as the lack of punishment for the referees.

Webb should be getting dragged in to explain his decisions the last two games. Young's reputation, and Januzaj's will go before them like Suarez, but like you said, it shouldn't matter with a clear cut foul like that, even though the ball had gone. That's the only thing I think may have influenced him, and it shouldn't.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

giving a red card based on being 'reckless' is a fucking stupid rule anyways

if you're going to send a player off for being 'reckless' but still winning the ball then fucking send off the cunt that goes studs up into a thigh. fuck off with this 'he could've hurt him' garbage when a) he doesn't and b) players who injure others with shit tackles get no booking/a yellow.

fuck it right up the arse.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Whether it's right or wrong is irrelevant really, everyone knows the rule so to go in like that is stupid. Just a moment of madness that he seems a bit prone too, Cabaye is similar. I'm mostly just disappointed that he'll miss a number of games now when he's been in top form recently. I was just praising him in here the other day too, must've cursed the bastard.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Yeah. The Debuchy decision made me sad, cause it affected me in fantasy football jose) but he had to go. You can't leave your feet and go into a tackle like that. You gotta punish these so players stop it. If you go in with that much force onto bone, that guy is out for 6+ months or whatever.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Seabs said:


> *but you still expect better from someone who's reffed World Cup Finals. *


Conversely, I haven't expected anything of the cunt since the 2010 WC final. "Webb's reffing, get the stretcher ready" as the saying goes. The kind of ref who will basically let anything go unless he's pressured into making a decision. It can be good sometimes because he will let games flow when there are niggley little fouls occurring that other refs would blow up for, but unfortunately he's not consistent enough for that to work most of the time while he also lets really reckless actions pass by without halting games quite often. Then again he will get conned by reputations as well, which goes back to the whole pressure thing. The Lloris on Young incident was a perfect example of that. In theory he's a good ref and I think that's why the FA has promoted him so high, but he really doesn't have the focus or ability to command authority to make it work.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:banderas


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Conversely, I haven't expected anything of the cunt since the 2010 WC final. "Webb's reffing, get the stretcher ready" as the saying goes. The kind of ref who will basically let anything go unless he's pressured into making a decision. It can be good sometimes because he will let games flow when there are niggley little fouls occurring that other refs would blow up for, but unfortunately he's not consistent enough for that to work most of the time while he also lets really reckless actions pass by without halting games quite often. Then again he will get conned by reputations as well, which goes back to the whole pressure thing. The Lloris on Young incident was a perfect example of that. In theory he's a good ref and I think that's why the FA has promoted him so high, but he really doesn't have the focus or ability to command authority to make it work.


*SSN had a stat on earlier about how few red cards and penalties he's given this season and last season which fits in with what you said. Not a single red or penalty this season from 15 games.

I don't think he's bad ref either. He's probably one of the better ones in the league but getting such big decisions so wrong in 2 consecutive really big matches is just really bad regardless of how good he may or may not be.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Seabs said:


> *SSN had a stat on earlier about how few red cards and penalties he's given this season and last season which fits in with what you said. Not a single red or penalty this season from 15 games.
> 
> I don't think he's bad ref either. He's probably one of the better ones in the league but getting such big decisions so wrong in 2 consecutive really big matches is just really bad regardless of how good he may or may not be.*


Tbleroy I don't really consider him to be a "good" ref either, closer to a bad ref in all honesty. More of a wildly inconsistent and overall mediocre ref whose performances are incredibly bipolar, hitting both extremes quite regularly. The thing with Webb is that his peaks are really high, when he gets it right he gets it really right and it generally makes for a much better game and it's for that reason why I think he has made it so far. The FA probably viewed a couple of these types of performances in the past and said "well, that's what we want to aim for", but unfortunately with Webb it's an unfulfilled vision more often than not. I'd rather take someone who's far less lenient but shows great consistency, which surely is the most important thing barring strict headmaster level on pitch scrutiny?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I CANNOT STOP LAUGHING :ti :ti :ti

http://forums.liverpoolfc.com/archive/index.php/t-316636.html



> I got talking to this bloke at my local last night. He was doing magic tricks, you know, cards and coins. Turns out he's a medium (like a psychic - not middle sized). Anyway - someone he knows from the 'psychic circle' apparently works with Brendan Rogers doing player psychology and that. It's all hush hush because of Eileen Drewery and the faith healing controversy. But rogers is apparently well into what he calls the 'extra zone' in his football methodology - a paranormal space on the pitch where influence can be exerted from the 'other side'.
> 
> Apparently it's what drew him to Liverpool as he sees the influence of the Kop (or 12th man) as part of the 'extra zone' phenomenon - changing the game from the outside.
> 
> The story goes that Roberto Martinez was going to get the job, but then Rogers convinced John Henry by appearing in his bedroom at midnight - right behind his wife Linda. Rogers revealed the mysteries of his extra zone to the couple who were shocked at first, but ultimately enthralled. Apparently Henry himself has always considered the paranormal a key part of his moneyball method - and many of the Comolli signings were based on the mysterious and unexplainable.
> 
> Anyway, this bloke tells me there are 'special forces' at work and for once they're on our side. So if nothing else, this season when we hit the crossbar - the ball should go in.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

That's a proper full on David Icke level conspiracy theory :lmao

Next we'll be told that much like the Royal family, :suarez1 is a shape shifting Lizard with a penchant for human flesh. Oh wait...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I still haven't stopped laughing :lmao

It's this part that kills me the most:



> Rogers convinced John Henry by appearing in his bedroom at midnight - right behind his wife Linda. Rogers revealed the mysteries of his extra zone to the couple who were shocked at first, but ultimately enthralled.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Sounds believable. *


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Seabs said:


> * That being said there was as much contact as there was for West Brom's penalty but they got the decision and we didn't. *


FAVOURING THE BIG CLUBS :side:

Makes up for that shit Ramires penalty we had given against us which wasn't a penalty :side:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Mark Clattenburg is being investigated after Southampon accuse him of abusing and insulting Lallana. (Daily Mail).


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:lol


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

People are still going about the Kop as the proverbial 12th man? Christ on a bike. It's honestly no different than any other 'end' in the UK. Loud as trout for a handful of games, silent as DA after a League Cup defeat for 90% of the other games.

Seabs' comment about someone having a Chelsea bag annoys me to no end. I just cannot fathom the mindset of anyone who would consider that appropriate in the slightest. Same with the fascination with half and half scarves. All they're good for is allowing you to spot the utter tools on matchday who are sad enough to buy one thinking a) it's a good look and b) value for money. Thatcher's Britain.

Speaking of DA:



ROUSEY said:


> *GERARD* not *GERRARD*, m8.
> 
> Lrn2rd pls


:lmao

That is one of the worst things I've seen, and I had a gander at Klunderbunker's debates the other day ffs!


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



> John W. Henry ‏@John_W_Henry 1h
> So what are the real odds of making top four at this point? City 99%, Chelsea 91%, Arsenal 87%, LFC 61%, United 30%, Everton 20%, Spurs 12%


No wonder us Liverpool fans are utter loons. It comes from the very top. Our owner is Tony Tornado.

:banderas at his formula having Everton below United.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

John Henry just butthurt that no matter how many millions and millions he pumps into the club they can't finish above Everton. :banderas


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Wenger would have bid 20 million and a pound for Mata if only Chelsea would sell to Arsenal. He loves those "not a CM, not a CF, not a winger, plays in the hole and can switch to the wings" players. Chelsea won't sell to anybody in the League though. Well, unless that team is Liverpool or loaning him out to Soton, apparently.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



DwayneAustin said:


> No wonder us Liverpool fans are utter loons. It comes from the very top. Our owner is Tony Tornado.
> 
> :banderas at his formula having Everton below United.


Liverpool are still in the title race. Such a stupid thing to say. Yes, nobody expects 'Pool to win it but you can't come out and say it publicly, especially when you own the f'kin club.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

We may sell to a team in the Premier League if the price is right. One thing for sure is a Premier League team will have to bid more than a foreign team.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Joel said:


> We may sell to a team in the Premier League if the price is right. One thing for sure is a Premier League team will have to bid more than a foreign team.


So if City come and bid 35 million, you'd sell to them?


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Razor King said:


> So if City come and bid 35 million, you'd sell to them?


Could be. Although we may ask for more from City which may put them off.

As I said yesterday though, if Mata is to go, I would rather we get a player we need than the money. Not Rooney for Mata though. Rooney hasn't signed a new deal yet, for all we know he is waiting to get to that final year to push United's hand at selling him. Wouldn't be surprised if we have tapped him up already, which is why he isn't signing a new deal and why we aren't buying a striker.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

maybe we'll sign him :mark:

then Moyes will play him on the left wing :mark:

:side:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Joel said:


> Could be. Although we may ask for more from City which may put them off.
> 
> As I said yesterday though, if Mata is to go, I would rather we get a player we need than the money. Not Rooney for Mata though. Rooney hasn't signed a new deal yet, for all we know he is waiting to get to that final year to push United's hand at selling him. Wouldn't be surprised if we have tapped him up already, which is why he isn't signing a new deal and why we aren't buying a striker.


But that'd be strengthening City massively because Mata plays the exact style City aspire to play and do implement on the pitch.

I can't see Rooney leaving England or staying at United beyond the summer. A swap between Mata and Rooney may be in works, you never know. But if Rooney's moving, it would most likely be Chelsea.




Renegade™;28205993 said:


> maybe we'll sign him :mark:
> 
> then Moyes will play him on the left wing :mark:
> 
> :side:


Or place him alongside Kagawa on DAT bench! :moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

you can rest easy knowing there is 0 chance of us bidding for mata

imo he'll be loaned out at the worst, at a foreign club he'll get continual game time. thought earlier it would be permanent but a loan would work best.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Yeah, it'd strengthen City a lot. But sometimes you gotta look at yourself and not at other clubs. United for instance, should have named their price and sold Rooney to us and then they could have got the players they needed and maybe they'd be in a better situation than they are right now. It would have made us better, but it could have made them a lot better too.

Rooney will probably join us or Everton. Don't see him staying at United.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Kiz said:


> you can rest easy knowing there is 0 chance of us bidding for mata
> 
> imo he'll be loaned out at the worst, at a foreign club he'll get continual game time. thought earlier it would be permanent but a loan would work best.


Yes, it was just a hypothetical question.

Loaning out Mata to where? Soton? :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

atletico would work


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

If we loan him out, I hope it's to Atletico. Keep building good relations with them.

Edit: Stop copying me, Kiz. Plagiarism is against forum rules.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

cookie kiz


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Razor King said:


> Liverpool are still in the title race. Such a stupid thing to say. Yes, nobody expects 'Pool to win it but you can't come out and say it publicly, especially when you own the f'kin club.


That was regarding top 4, not title race. Regardless i'd be stoked just making the top 4 this season. Anything more is a bonus.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Great, another player injured, this time Ashley Young, injured from the challenge by Lloris.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



united_07 said:


> Great, another player injured, this time Ashley Young, injured from the challenge by Lloris.


What a fucking joke.

He'll never pass a medical now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



> Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 55m
> Premier League dismiss #SaintsFC's complaint against referee Mark Clattenburg. Stand by him and say no case to answer.
> 
> Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 54m
> Understand Clattenburg said to Lallana "you’re very different now you have played for England, you never used to be like this."
> 
> Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 55m
> #SaintsFC unlikely to drop their complaint though


Lallana :lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Can we just play Giggs on the wing again? He's still better than Young, Valencia and Nani even at his age on the wing.

Chelsea would absolutely swap Mata for Rooney. Benefits both teams so much if Mata isn't in Jose's plans. It's a case of the market value of both players far outweighing their value to the team so both should be sold really. Rooney's nowhere near worth what we could have got for him in the summer and we would have still attracted the likes of a Gundogan in the summer. Much less so now or even next summer if we don't get Champions League. Mata's more than worth what I'm assuming his market value would be (£25-30m) but to Jose right now he's not worth anything near that much if he's only a 5th choice bench warmer. De Bruyne can do that and they can spend £20+m on that CM they badly need. Probably not in January because it's a bad time for big players to move but in the summer we need to move Rooney, Nani and Kagawa all on. Would get really good money for them 3 still and we can use it to really strengthen and freshen the team back up. Rooney and Kagawa are fighting for the same spot and neither are good enough in that vital role so having both of them is silly when we could get a good price for either. No doubt Dortmund would give us a good price to have Kagawa back in a move that would benefit all 3 parties. Nani's just useless but I bet we'd still get £10+m at least for him that can go towards a reserve RB. Then use the Kagawa and Rooney money to buy a quality RM and CAM. Worry is the players we'll be able to attract now though along with the muppets in charge of transfer dealings. Getting Oliver Torres in from Atletico would be a dreamy move and much more likely than a Gundogan or even a Koke. He's probably Barca bound already though. Kovacic at Inter has looked ideal for what we need at CM from what I've seen which granted isn't much. Any Serie A fans opinions on him? Speaking of Inter I'd rather have Nagatomo than Baines too for probably half the price.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

you'd also get half the player


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*I don't think he's that much worse than Baines and he's 2 years younger.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Kiz said:


> atletico would work


Oh yes, that would work. Hope it happens. #Atletico4LaLiga




united_07 said:


> Great, another player injured, this time *Ashley Young*, injured from the challenge by Lloris.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

We probably won't need to trade for Rooney though as he probably still wants to join us. We'll just buy Rooney when he refuses to sign a new contract and trade Mata for Gundogan and we GOAT now :draper2

Courtois
Azpi Luiz Terry Shaw
Ramires Gundogan
Willian Oscar Hazard
Rooney​
It's over lads.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Joel said:


> We probably won't need to trade for Rooney though as he probably still wants to join us. We'll just buy Rooney when he refuses to sign a new contract and trade Mata for Gundogan and we GOAT now :draper2
> 
> Courtois
> Azpi Luiz Terry Shaw
> Ramires Gundogan
> Willian Oscar :rooney Hazard
> :torres​
> It's over lads.


:blatter


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Did that really upset Lallana? what a fucking ponce. Footballers :no: just :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Liam Miller said:


> Did that really upset Lallana? what a fucking *ponce*. Footballers :no: just :no:


:shocked::shocked::shocked:

MODS???


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Prick, Plank, Twonk, Cunt any of them better :robben2


----------



## haribo

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

See it's just someone's name.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

And certainly less offensive than being called erik lamela


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

No capital letters for him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Rooney defintely out for sunday then, also unlikely to make tuesday as well. Hopefully we see Januzaj behind Welbeck.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I wouldn't like to see anyone behind welbeck you filthy bastard.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

What's happening on Tuesday?

EDIT: Never mind. For whatever reason this fixture list doesn't have League Cup listed. Playing at 4.30 on the Sunday then Tuesday night can fuck off :kenny


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Liam Miller said:


> I wouldn't like to see anyone behind welbeck you filthy bastard.


:moyes2




haribo said:


> What's happening on Tuesday?



league cup semi final 1st leg


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I see Wayne isn't any closer to signing that contract.

One step closer to coming home to L4.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



haribo said:


> What's happening on Tuesday?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind. For whatever reason this fixture list doesn't have League Cup listed. Playing at 4.30 on the Sunday then Tuesday night can fuck off :kenny



We're playing at 2pm the same day and have nowhere near the squad depth of you :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> I see Wayne isn't any closer to signing that contract.
> 
> One step closer to coming home to L4.


This would be a good time for him to question the ambitions.

Goodluck to tightwright in paying his insane wages :moyes2


----------



## Joel

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> I see Wayne isn't any closer to signing that contract.
> 
> One step closer to coming home to L4.


SW6, kid.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

If Rooney does go to another premier league club it wont be till his contract expires in 2015, no chance of him being sold to one before that


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



united_07 said:


> If Rooney does go to another premier league club it wont be till his contract expires in 2015, no chance of him being sold to one before that


He can buy himself out before that, if he wants..


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Lallana fpalm He has changed though. Badgers refs a lot these days. I think he forgot he wasn't captain too as Kelvin Davis was playing.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

From what I've been told, our Wayne has every intention of playing for Everton again.

Whether it's when he has 6 months remaining on his contract, his contract expires or he's 33, he'll be home.

Just come home, Wayne. Do it for Kai. Do it for yourself. I forgive you, I accept you made a mistake and I'll accept you with open arms.

It's all well and good winning the league with United before Moist made them completely irrelevant but it'll be even sweeter leading your boyhood team to the title.












Liam Miller said:


> This would be a good time for him to question the ambitions.
> 
> Goodluck to tightwright in paying his insane wages :moyes2














Ali Dia said:


> Lallana fpalm He has changed though. Badgers refs a lot these days. I think he forgot he wasn't captain too as Kelvin Davis was playing.


Has Mata signed yet?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Why the fuck would we sell Rooney AND Kagawa?

If one leaves, it's because the other is not in their plans. Rooney will stay forever. Even without CL football, new signings, whatever. He'll get his big contract and that's all he gives a fuck about. Then he'll say he always loved the club, made a mistake etc.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

sell Rooney, Nani and Kagawa?

:lmao :lmao :lmao

come on Seabs


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Sell them all. 

Nicky Powell and 10 others in 2015.

:jesse


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I can confirm, I was potato.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

but where is TER GOATEN?


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> Has Mata signed yet?


Nah. His defensive qualities aren't good enough. Won't want to sit on our bench :


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Renegade™ said:


> sell Rooney, Nani and Kagawa?
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> come on Seabs


*Did anyone even read my post. You replace them with new players you muppets. You sell them because they're worth more to us sold with their market value then the value they currently represent in the team.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



> #NUFC v #CCFC (4-2-3-1): Elliot; Santon, S Taylor, Yanga-Mbiwa, Haidara; Tiote (c), Anita; Ben Arfa, Sissoko, Gouffran; Cisse #facup #NEWCAR


:hb

GWAN BENNY LAD

Watch him score 5 goals then get benched again against City. 

#NEWCAR


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

rubbish. rubbish rubbish rubbish

boyata has played his last minutes for us, hopefully garcia and lescott follow him out and quickly. dinho having to do all the midfield work once again due to how utterly woeful garcia is

blackburn deserved to win and should've.


----------



## Nige™

That foul to get the red was disgraceful. Put his team right in the shit.

Very proud of us today. Bowyer building a good side. No mean task given the shit he inherited and still has to deal with.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Bowyer was spot-on tactically today, really positive subs at the end by bringing on two strikers and great appetite shown by the players throughout. Really proud of the lads. Some casual performances in that City side though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Aston Villa 0 - 1 Sheffield United


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*NIKICA JELAVICCCCC THE BOSS SLOTTER*










2-0 up at half time. We should be winning 5 or 6-0 though. Very easy so far.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

BEN ARTHUR SUCKS

Pardew Out 

Fuck you OGS

And you CGS

Fuck it all


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

As dominating a performance you'll ever see.










QPR looked like they're still suffering from New Years. 

Missed penalty, 2 efforts cleared off the line and Cesar made some brilliant saves for QPR. 4-0 is flattering for QPR in all honesty, it should have been double figures.

*as I listened to the radio this is what it's being based on..


----------



## Baxter

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I'm still absolutely buzzing, what a win. Before the game I'd have been happy if we kept it below 4, never for a second thought we'd get the win (let alone after Villa equalised). Serves that cunt Paul Lambert right for his comments before the match about not caring about the cup, played a relatively full strength side and got their arse kicked by a little league one team. Bet Harry Maguire's in the changing room now with Benteke still safely tucked away in his back pocket.

Clough junior is doing an absolutely sterling job, especially considering the complete mess that David Weir left him with.










5'500 Blades at Villa Park, League One club with Premier League support. Can't believe I decided to save my money so that I could go to fucking Crewe Alexandra in a few weeks time instead.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Wilshere acting like a dickhead again, well i never.


----------



## Palahniuk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> I'm still absolutely buzzing, what a win.


Nice one, see Stephen McGinn was in your side today, how's he been doing with you lot?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Gnabry is going to be really good.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*









:banderas


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Did anyone else hear the commentator say "Fine advert for Romanian immigrant labor." about Chiriches? :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

http://www.itv.com/sport/football/article/2014-01-04/fa-cup-third-round-highlights-everton-4-0-qpr/?

Oh my god, all of them goals were wonderful. 

Seamus Coleman with his 6th goal of the season and it was a peach. 

Ross Barkley's goal got me hard.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Spurs are shit.

Well done moyes and his boyes on wednesday :jose


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

"Off Broadway" Danny Rose.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Can't see any way back for Rose now. Cock up vs biggest rivals, he'll have to leave. 


:side:


----------



## Nige™

Shit yourselves Arsenal, it's CHADLI TIME!! #Shite

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Gnabry is giving me a boner.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Terrible subbing from Wenger here. Walcott should not have even been on the pitch by the time that worthless sub-in from Ozil came. If he is seriously hurt, I will break out a chainsaw.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Theo what a BOSS

LOL Spuds


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Doubters after the City match: "Ohh those defensive frailties of Arsenal are really looking to get exposed now." Following five matches: One conceded goal.

Gnabry should be playing more. Crazy good performance from a teenager. Absolutely no reason he can't start 3-5 league games before the season is out.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Jealous of Tim Sherwood. Front row seat to see his team win and got to shake Wenger's hand. Lucky bugger.


----------



## Nige™

Very impressive efficient performance from Arsenal, dealt with Spurs brilliantly. Looked really bad initially for Walcott. Hope it's not too serious.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Roy Keane: Typical spurs performance, they'll let you down most times


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Nige™;28246921 said:


> Looked really bad initially for Walcott. Hope it's not too serious.


If it is, this is one of the few times I think Wenger deserves to be raked over the coals. How the fuck do you have him still in there late when it's 2-nil? Didn't need a goal and all things considered, Walcott is the player we can least afford to lose right now. Beyond insane to tax him for 90 minutes and I was saying that before the injury.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Sherwood's tactical naivety was showed up big time in that match. Starting with 4-4-2 away at the Emirates against a possession heavy and high pressing Arsenal was bad enough, but his failure to change his system at half time was even worse. We were saying in the chat box how poor Spurs were at playing the ball from the back in the first half, with the play being forced back to Lloris who would just HOOOOOFFFFF. 

The other issue that they had was the lack of a link man between the forward and midfield lines, basically every through attempt they had was from deep and easily swept up by Arsenal. They only had one real chance where they broke through in the entirety of the game early on though Eriksen. Whenever they attacked with the ball it was generally in front of the Arsenal defence and the few times they did get behind they muffed up. Sherwood changing to 4-5-1 after they went 2-0 down was amusing too. Too late pal, game over.

I'm not saying that 4-4-2 is a dead formation because it certainly does have a place in the right situations, but Sherwood's success at OT surely says more about Moyes' tactical ineptitude and United's poor home form than anything else. It's all well playing that system against sides that have weak central midfields and shakey defensive units, but that "one size fits all" tactical approach will hold Sherwood back big time, he surely needs to show more flexibility in future.

It was also noticeable how both of the Arsenal goals were heavily linked to full back mistakes, the first with Walker being caught out of position and the second with Rose doing...well, only he fuckern well knows what he was doing with the ball. Spurs failure to strengthen the full back positions in the summer haunts them once again. The decision to let BAE out on loan seems more an more baffling.

Again, I have to give Arsenal credit for some outstanding pressing which forced Spurs to either retreat or leave space open for the gunners to exploit. Theo looked particularly handy when cutting in and exploiting the open areas between Spurs defence and midfield.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Jobberwacky said:


> Roy Keane: Typical spurs performance, they'll let you down most times


It was deadpan, and with Ledley just sat there lol


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I don't know if Ledley felt embarrassed so laughed or felt embarrassed because he laughed. Wrighty didn't try as hard to stop his corpsing :renee


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

That was Rosicky in a nutshell today. I don't know if there's anybody in our squad that grabs the game by the scruff of the neck and goes all "WE WOULD HAVE WORDS WITH THEE" like he does (Flamini def does, but not so much in the attacking sense. Well, the attacking FITBA sense). Rose was plonkeriffic before the second goal, but Rosicky smelled the blood in the water. HE HAD WORDS WITH THEE. Kyle Walker cannot play the fitba. Neither can Loldado (has EGame coined that one yet? FUCK IT). Theo's movement was first class the whole game, and I really really really hope he's going to be alright. Gnabry looked fantastic as well. I thought he'd fucked it with his touch leading to the Santi assist, but settle down, clearly he's got this shit. Santi was fucking awesome in the middle. He's clearly better there than out wide, but how do you properly accommodate that when the other guy competing for that position is the best in the world in said position? You don't, really. Unless you're Tomas Rosicky. THEN YOU HAVE WORDS. 

If I party too hard, raise a glass for this fallen *****. Today was a good day.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Bentaleb has just oozed class and maturity on the ball every time he's played this season. Looks a top prospect. 

Referee getting yet another pretty standard penalty call in a big game wrong for the 3rd straight time too. 

Can we just have league football back? This FA Cup weekend has been so boring.*


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I don't remember taking that photograph^ 

Rosicky doesn't get enough praise in that Arsenal midfield imo. He's such a tricky customer that if I was a shopkeeper in London, I'd have him barred.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

That's b/c Mozza took it. Most definitely.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



DwayneAustin said:


> I don't remember taking that photograph^
> 
> Rosicky doesn't get enough praise in that Arsenal midfield imo. He's such a tricky customer that if I was a shopkeeper in London, I'd have him barred.


*Pretty sure you're not Mozza. Hence forth you didn't take that photograph. Consider this a formal warning for attempting to plagiarise a good artist's work. *


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Motorcycle.com or whoever runs this motherfucking circus will hear about this.

Edit: :cussin:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I'm outraged here.

How is Cookie Monster MK II still allowed on this forum despite stealing my hard work???


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

F.A Cup highlights on ITV at 11.05pm, for anybody interested.

Some good goals and upsets.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

pretty sure if Sherwood was boss at the start of season, he wouldn't have let Disco Benny go out on loan. He's a pretty decent LB overall, not sure why AVB didn't rate him that much.

Spurs have some good CM prospects, Tom Carroll and this Bentaleb guy. Plus Livermore.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



GOD of CUNT said:


> That was Rosicky in a nutshell today. I don't know if there's anybody in our squad that grabs the game by the scruff of the neck and goes all "WE WOULD HAVE WORDS WITH THEE" like he does (Flamini def does, but not so much in the attacking sense. Well, the attacking FITBA sense). Rose was plonkeriffic before the second goal, but Rosicky smelled the blood in the water. HE HAD WORDS WITH THEE. Kyle Walker cannot play the fitba. Neither can Loldado (has EGame coined that one yet? FUCK IT). Theo's movement was first class the whole game, and I really really really hope he's going to be alright. Gnabry looked fantastic as well. I thought he'd fucked it with his touch leading to the Santi assist, but settle down, clearly he's got this shit. Santi was fucking awesome in the middle. He's clearly better there than out wide, but how do you properly accommodate that when the other guy competing for that position is the best in the world in said position? You don't, really. Unless you're Tomas Rosicky. THEN YOU HAVE WORDS.
> 
> If I party too hard, raise a glass for this fallen *****. Today was a good day.


This was a wonderful read, I'm thankful for the non-retarded Arsenal fans - especially the ones that are clearly pissed out of their face.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Kyle Walker is probably still standing too far up the Emirates pitch, wondering where everyone else is.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Palahniuk said:


> Nice one, see Stephen McGinn was in your side today, how's he been doing with you lot?


McGinniesta?

Yeah, he's good and is slowly becoming something of a fans favourite. Been in and out the side a bit but generally speaking he's done well when he's played, has a tendency to completely disappear from games and go hiding (remember thinking to myself one game that we should bring McGinn on for Cuvelier or Coady, only to realise a few minute later he was already on the pitch), but when he's on form he's good, great passer of the ball and can take a lovely free kick to boot.

I like him anyhow.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



GOD of CUNT said:


> That was Rosicky in a nutshell today. I don't know if there's anybody in our squad that grabs the game by the scruff of the neck and goes all "WE WOULD HAVE WORDS WITH THEE" like he does (Flamini def does, but not so much in the attacking sense. Well, the attacking FITBA sense). Rose was plonkeriffic before the second goal, but Rosicky smelled the blood in the water. HE HAD WORDS WITH THEE. Kyle Walker cannot play the fitba. Neither can Loldado (has EGame coined that one yet? FUCK IT). Theo's movement was first class the whole game, and I really really really hope he's going to be alright. Gnabry looked fantastic as well. I thought he'd fucked it with his touch leading to the Santi assist, but settle down, clearly he's got this shit. Santi was fucking awesome in the middle. He's clearly better there than out wide, but how do you properly accommodate that when the other guy competing for that position is the best in the world in said position? You don't, really. Unless you're Tomas Rosicky. THEN YOU HAVE WORDS.
> 
> If I party too hard, raise a glass for this fallen *****. Today was a good day.


Pretty much. Wenger prefers Ozil, Rosicky, Wilshere, Cazorla--in that order--to play as a #10, so Cazorla hasn't been able to show his game from left. He played for Malaga there but since his move to the Grove, his best performances have come when he's played as a CAM. With Ozil and Rosicky there, however... :draper2


----------



## Goku

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Rosicky the gawd


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

not a football


----------



## Goku

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*










da pls cut it out


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

West Ham are dire. They desperately need a win for the sake of a win, yet Sam sends out a team that is shite. Downing being captain sums it up. The commentators continue to pump up Morrison despite his passing being awful in that half too.

Can't see Sam being around much longer. He'll probably survive until the end of the season, but even if they survive, I can't see him keeping the job. The fans never really seemed like they wanted him in the first place.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

David McDonnell, from the mirror, is saying Ferdinand is starting today, first start in about a month for him. Think he'll be a player to leave in the summer.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I love seeing West Ham get smashed


----------



## Curry

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Chelsea Team v Derby: Schwarzer; Azpilicueta, Cahill, D Luiz, Cole; Essien (c), Mikel; Ramires, Oscar, Willian; Eto’o 

Surely we could have given a youngster or two a game? Someone like Kalas or Ake would fit nicely.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Nah. Derby are in form and it's away so the chance of an upset is pretty high. Chelsea won't want to get beat here so it makes sense to put out a strong team with no midweek match.*


----------



## Goku

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Is van Ginkel still injured?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Pretty sure van Ginkel is done for the season. He did the ACL, didn't he?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

May not be West Ham's strongest but if you're a Premier League getting trounced like that by a Championship team you're probably Championship-bound yourself. At least Millwall fans should be happy


----------



## Curry

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Seabs said:


> *Nah. Derby are in form and it's away so the chance of an upset is pretty high. Chelsea won't want to get beat here so it makes sense to put out a strong team with no midweek match.*


I know it's not an easy game and I'm not suggesting we play a weak team, just maybe Ake instead of Mikel/Essien. We were happy enough playing him in the Europa League vs Rubin, I don't see why he couldn't be trusted against Derby.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Because Future LFC GOAT Will Hughes is playing in midfield for Derby :brodgers


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Well you didn't have Essien last season ahead of him. Plus I think Jose realises this is his best chance of a trophy this season and you know his ego wants to at least win one trophy in his first season back. If the tie was at home then he maybe would have but I'm not surprised he's taking no risks for this game away at an in form team.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Well, *Allardyce's* immediate future surely must hinge on an unrealistic success in the league cup semi finals now. Barring a good run in that competition he has basically muffed up in every other way this season. Awful football (a big fat Sam staple tbleroy), awful league results, awful dealings in the transfer market and now an awful performance/result in the FA Cup away to a lower league side. 

Starting with a a team full of youngsters in a formation that they clearly have no understanding of is a massive piss take of those said players, not to mention the traveling fans. Starting a right sided rookie full back (Potts) in central defence with a non defensive winger (Jarvis) as cover was a recipe for disaster to begin with. Then bringing on three more young'uns to try and "fix" the problem reeked of desperation. Should have started with the four at the back when the experienced players were on the pitch and built from there, instead Sam effectively threw the game by spamming youth appearances in the end. You can point at poor performances from the senior players, but whose job is it to motivate them? Exactly.

Going back to the Carroll business..he cost £15 million. Putting all of your striking eggs in one broken basket isn't the best idea in the world. Sam could have bought two reliably fit and capable strikers for that money. While he moans about not having fit strikers lets not forget that he spent around £6 million on the awful Maiga last summer. He's fit and available, can't moan at anyone else but yourself for that one Sam. Signing Downing for £5 million was also a strange move when Sam had already spaffed around £10 million on Jarvis the previous summer. That's £15 million on two ordinary left footed wingers. Why? A £40 million net spend over three windows in total including other buys, so there will be no sympathy from me.

Where has Allardyce actually excelled in that job? Winning the play offs? Well, I think that's the least that should have been expected from him when he redesigned the Hammers' squad in his own hoofy "vision". He wheeled and dealed that season but still ended up with a positive net spend and added the colossal wages of players like Nolan to the wage bill. Kind of par for the course getting promotion from that league when you think about it, even though it was probably less straight forward than it should have been.

This might seem like a random load of vitriol but anyone who regularly frequents the chat box will tell you that I've been banging on about this for about a month now. It pisses me off that Dinosaurs like Allardyce can get away with performing so badly in their jobs when the likes of Clarke and Mackay are binned after the first sniff of a bad run, despite performing better than Allardyce with less overall resources. I guess the league cup run has a lot to do with that. I also can't for the life of me understand how whu fans can tolerate that dross when results are so, so, fuckern poor.

/RANT OVER

-----------------------------------

Potentially playing Sheffield United in the next round....interesting tie IF we can somehow win at Craven Cottage and not receive our usual battering.


----------



## Humph

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Well, *Allardyce's* immediate future surely must hinge on an unrealistic success in the league cup semi finals now. Barring a good run in that competition he has basically muffed up in every other way this season. Awful football (a big fat Sam staple tbleroy), awful league results, awful dealings in the transfer market and now an awful performance/result in the FA Cup away to a lower league side.
> 
> Starting with a a team full of youngsters in a formation that they clearly have no understanding of is a massive piss take of those said players, not to mention the traveling fans. Starting a right sided rookie full back (Potts) in central defence with a non defensive winger (Jarvis) as cover was a recipe for disaster to begin with. Then bringing on three more young'uns to try and "fix" the problem reeked of desperation. Should have started with the four at the back when the experienced players were on the pitch and built from there, instead Sam effectively threw the game by spamming youth appearances in the end. You can point at poor performances from the senior players, but whose job is it to motivate them? Exactly.
> 
> Going back to the Carroll business..he cost £15 million. Putting all of your striking eggs in one broken basket isn't the best idea in the world. Sam could have bought two reliably fit and capable strikers for that money. While he moans about not having fit strikers lets not forget that he spent around £6 million on the awful Maiga last summer. He's fit and available, can't moan at anyone else but yourself for that one Sam. Signing Downing for £5 million was also a strange move when Sam had already spaffed around £10 million on Jarvis the previous summer. That's £15 million on two ordinary left footed wingers. Why? A £40 million net spend over three windows in total including other buys, so there will be no sympathy from me.
> 
> Where has Allardyce actually excelled in that job? Winning the play offs? Well, I think that's the least that should have been expected from him when he redesigned the Hammers' squad in his own hoofy "vision". He wheeled and dealed that season but still ended up with a positive net spend and added the colossal wages of players like Nolan to the wage bill. Kind of par for the course getting promotion from that league when you think about it, even though it was probably less straight forward than it should have been.
> 
> This might seem like a random load of vitriol but anyone who regularly frequents the chat box will tell you that I've been banging on about this for about a month now. It pisses me off that Dinosaurs like Allardyce can get away with performing so badly in their jobs when the likes of Clarke and Mackay are binned after the first sniff of a bad run, despite performing better than Allardyce with less overall resources. I guess the league cup run has a lot to do with that. I also can't for the life of me understand how whu fans can tolerate that dross when results are so, so, fuckern poor.
> 
> /RANT OVER
> 
> -----------------------------------
> 
> Potentially playing Sheffield United in the next round....interesting tie IF we can somehow win at Craven Cottage and not receive our usual battering.


----------



## Nige™

Don't know why people are so surprised about West Ham's result today. Given the league position they're in, their lack of central defenders and the semi final on Wednesday that's one albeit unlikely round from Wembley, it was inevitable he'd put out a bad team. From experience too having Sam as your manager, away games were very often write offs. He'd target wins at home, and tbf he was always honest about it and he kept us up when he came in and then got us 10th in his full season. You just grew to expect you were going to get spanked away, but you knew you'd likely win at home.

They're also in the position where they need the Premier League status from a financial perspective and for the move to the Olympic Stadium. The FA Cup is irrelevant to them this year.

Like Andre pointed out though, as unlucky as they are with injuries to the central defenders, Sam was absolutely mad to put all his eggs in his basket with the already injured Andy Carroll. The money in that deal was mega for their budget, and also as Andre said, Maiga wasn't cheap either last summer. Sam has to admit responsibility in that. As well as Carroll did last season, and so did Sam getting them to 10th, this year's disaster isn't all down to luck. The defensive situation would kill anyone, but that's only a recent problem. They've struggled for goals all year after Sam's monumental gamble on Carroll. He might well pay the price for it. The issue they've got is replacing him. He's been successful in keeping teams up and beyond. Who can come in and change it? Mackay's record at Cardiff this year was massively overlooked due to Tan's lunacy. He's inexperienced at this level and situation. I like Steve Clarke and he's been at West Ham as number two, so he's an option.

Sam's smart though. He'd have told the board I'm sure what he planned to do today, not that anyone should be surprised he wrote it off, just the result was worse than even he would've expected.

It's maybe me talking from experience because of what happened to us when we sacked Sam, they could regret it. He was superb for us with the squad we had, and last season he got West Ham to a superb position for them. No one would've thought they'd be 10th. His style's massively unpopular and pisses fans of other teams off, but there's no doubt he was incredibly naive in the Carroll signing and the effect it could have. It's backfired in a big way and he can't deny that if he is given the boot by a board that have been adamant he's their man.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Today was a good chance to inject some confidence into his team though with a much needed win and ease some of the pressure that has been vastly mounting from the fans. Basically throwing the game in the way he did added a ton more pressure on his own back if not from the board then from the fans and did wonders for the confidence of players like Morrison, Maiga, Jarvis and Downing who all played today and will be required to get them out of the relegation zone. If Moyes fields a team in the same vein today and we get battered then it's not doing anyone at Utd any good, same for West Ham.

Agreed that he hasn't done a good job at any point there really and he should be on the verge of the sack now. Poor transfers and poor results that are just getting worse and worse now. *


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I wasn't shocked by the result or the decision to play the kids tbleroy, but the manner of it all. The retarded formation at the start and the complete and utter capitulation. Losing a tight game with ressies and kids is one thing, but being completely outclassed and battered by a lower league side is pathetic. I honestly think that Dildo Dave and co would be far less reluctant to sack him if it wasn't for the league cup run and Sam's spinning of the Carroll situation where he has managed to convince people that he has been unlucky.

It's possible that they could end up with a :kean or even a Terry Connor type, but the odds are that they would end up with someone who's at least competent. Also, much unlike Blackburn back in 10/11 when Sam was HOOFED out, West Ham are actually deep in the relegation mire. Very different situations but I don't need to tell you that. Also fair to say that Mick McCarthy didn't have the spending luxuries at Wolves that Sam has had at WHU. Steve Morgan and co barely let Mick breach his net spend and were far more interested in playing big boy meccano by tacking on unnecessary parts to Molineux...hence Terry Connor and all of the other gumps that have followed. I guess the overall point is that those Blackburn and Wolves boards were bat shit mental and I'd give more credit to Mrs Brady and the Daves when it comes to management recruitment. Sam wasn't a bad appointment tbleroy to them, it just hasn't worked out for whatever reasons that I've already repeated 10,000,000 times. Having said that, they did sack Zola and hire Avram Grant :jones


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I can see United going behind first again. Our home form is terrible.

With no Rooney or RVP today I see us struggling to get a goal, so vital we get first goal, if we can.


----------



## Nige™

That's Sam though. He doesn't feel pressure, which is why he was comfortable surrendering the FA Cup. When he was at Rovers and lost 7-1 to you, we went and won back to back at home because he wanted to win those and knew he could. I guess I'm just used to his methods. The injuries too now, Prem position and Wednesday made it inevitable he'd do that today. Killing kids' confidence wasn't smart though.

It's a shame because he did very well last season in getting them top half, which he doesn't get enough credit for, where other managers who don't play his or Pulis's way would. This year's been a disaster though and he's massively to blame. If he's sacked he can't complain. He can claim 'bad luck' on injuries but anyone with common sense would've seen how bad a decision it was to go all out on an injured Andy Carroll.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



BkB Hulk said:


> Kyle Walker is probably still standing too far up the Emirates pitch, wondering where everyone else is.


When he got back to cover Rosicky I was shouting "NO! NO! DON'T LOSE IT TO THAT BAWBAG!" But then Kyle Walker can't defend so it was ok. Plus Rosicky handled that shit with the composure a Chelsea striker would kill for.



Hohenheim of Light said:


>


Someone explain this plz.

---

Willian has a silly name, but he has tremendous hair. Took him a minute to adjust when he first came into the Prem, but he's looking like a player now. His ball retention has been pretty exceptional today and he's played a few cracking balls in behind the Derby back line. If Chelsea strikers could put the fitba in the net he'd have more assists than you could shake a big stick at. 

I watch Chelsea for the Willian and only the Willian.


----------



## Goku

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Someone explain this plz.


It's Tomáš Rosický


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Inabit Sam, you fat headed negative blurt.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Smalling at right back, Valencia again and Buttner.

Just fuck off, Moyes, you fucking cunt, just fuck off.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

if Zaha has fucked Moyes' daughter I'd hate to think what Fabio has done, ridiculous that he hasn't been given a chance



> Lindegaard; Smalling, Evans, Ferdinand, Büttner; Valencia, Fletcher, Cleverley, Kagawa; Welbeck, Hernandez.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Willian has a silly name, but he has tremendous hair. Took him a minute to adjust when he first came into the Prem, but he's looking like a player now. His ball retention has been pretty exceptional today and he's played a few cracking balls in behind the Derby back line. *If Chelsea strikers could put the fitba in the net he'd have more assists than you could shake a big stick at.*
> 
> I watch Chelsea for the Willian and only the Willian.


See? SEE WHAT I MEAN? AND IT WASN'T EVEN A STRIKER! THE FUCKER EVEN SETS UP ***JON OBI MIKEL***

I think Willian is the first Chelsea player I've actively liked since Zola.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> It's Tomáš Rosický


But what's he actually DOING? Is he singing? He does have the voice of an angel.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Nige™;28276209 said:


> It's a shame because he did very well last season in getting them top half, which he doesn't get enough credit for, where other managers who don't play his or Pulis's way would.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm not sure how much credit you can give him for that seeing as he had a £20 million net spend that season, while he was also afforded the luxury of Carroll's wages in a loan deal. You also have to look at other clubs who have that "first season syndrome" where they over perform in their first season back up. Wigan (10th) and West Ham (9th, FA Cup finalists) in 05/06, Reading (8th) in 06/07, Birmingham (9th) in 09/10, WBA (11th) and Newcastle (12th) in 10/11, Swansea (11th) and Norwich (12th) in 11/12, as well as the aforementioned Stoke. I'm not in any way trying to undermine that achievement as a stand alone fact without all of the comparisons of saying "well, he did well to get them there!", 10th is 10th. However, when you base it on the idea that it's a massive over achievement you have to look a bit closer. It seems that a lot of newly promoted clubs (often with smaller budgets) are performing to a similar standard. Even this season you can look at Hull as an example of that. In that sense I can see why critics target his style when there's a track record for a good league position not being too hard to attain for a newly promoted side, even with a limited budget (although that kind of excludes Sam).


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

jose 'no divers at chelsea' mourinho has some explaining to do.

again.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Moyes just doesn't learn does he? Smalling at right back doesn't really work, yes he's good defensively although he has a few lapses in concentration there but attacking wise, he eliminates any threat we have down that right flank. Valencia doesn't deserve to start after his last appalling performance, Buttner getting the nod ahead of Fabio is a complete joke and Kagawa should be playing more centrally but no doubt he'll be pushed to the left, where he doesn't really make an impact there.

The players need to be up for this game after the last poor showings at Old Trafford. Please get rid of the zombie-robot football and bring back the fast, fluid football.


----------



## Nige™

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I'm not sure how much credit you can give him for that seeing as he had a £20 million net spend that season, while he was also afforded the luxury of Carroll's wages in a loan deal. You also have to look at other clubs who have that "first season syndrome" where they over perform in their first season back up. Wigan (10th) and West Ham (9th, FA Cup finalists) in 05/06, Reading (8th) in 06/07, Birmingham (9th) in 09/10, WBA (11th) and Newcastle (12th) in 10/11, Swansea (11th) and Norwich (12th) in 11/12, as well as the aforementioned Stoke. I'm not in any way trying to undermine that achievement as a stand alone fact without all of the comparisons of saying "well, he did well to get them there!", 10th is 10th. However, when you base it on the idea that it's a massive over achievement you have to look a bit closer. It seems that a lot of newly promoted clubs (often with smaller budgets) are performing to a similar standard. Even this season you can look at Hull as an example of that. In that sense I can see why critics target his style when there's a track record for a good league position not being too hard to attain for a newly promoted side, even with a limited budget (although that kind of excludes Sam).


Clearly some promoted sides do do well first time time round, but not all. I don't think anyone can use that as a benchmark when another team does it. It was a good finish for them at the end of the day, and he's had constant finishes like that with us and better with Bolton with little money. I don't deny he's made a colossal fuck up with Carroll and he can't call himself unlucky if he's fired for this season.

There's always going to be a subconscious agenda with some against him and Pulis for style of play. Even Steve Bruce and Mark Hughes this season who've done well. Everyone feels sorry for Malky Mackay, rightly so given the treatment from Tan, but his record compared to theirs and net spend at Cardiff was very hefty. Not many praise Hughes or Bruce for their results this season, largely again due to their reputation.

Also, another despicable dive. At least Jose admitted it with Oscar, just funny after his Suarez comments. There wasn't even a touch on Ramires this time, fucking despicable.

Pull your finger out FA. Don't be so scared of the big clubs. We shouldn't just accept it as it's common in the game. Rape's common in society. Should we just accept that and let it go unpunished too? Stamp it out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



GOD of CUNT said:


> But what's he actually DOING? Is he singing? He does have the voice of an angel.


He's probably enjoying life as a DEMIGOD


----------



## seabs

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

*Did Nige just compare diving to rape?*


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Nige™ said:


> Clearly some promoted sides do do well first time time round, but not all. I don't think anyone can use that as a benchmark when another team does it. It was a good finish for them at the end of the day, and he's had constant finishes like that with us and better with Bolton with little money. I don't deny he's made a colossal fuck up with Carroll and he can't call himself unlucky if he's fired for this season.
> 
> There's always going to be a subconscious agenda with some against him and Pulis for style of play. Even Steve Bruce and Mark Hughes this season who've done well. Everyone feels sorry for Malky Mackay, rightly so given the treatment from Tan, but his record compared to theirs and net spend at Cardiff was very hefty. Not many praise Hughes or Bruce for their results this season, largely again due to their reputation.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's not about classing it as a benchmark, just proving how it's not a massive achievement. I agree that he's done great jobs elsewhere on small budgets, he was phenomenal at Bolton for years. However, this isn't about judging him as an overall manager, just judging what he has done at West Ham which really isn't all that great when you look at the overall circumstances.

I'm certainly not of the mind set that any manager setting out to play dross automatically attracts my disdain. I've given Bruce a fuck tonne of credit this season and I'm actually one of the few people who has consistently backed Hull to stay up since last July. I, like you, was also one of the few people who defended Stoke's decision to hire Hughes when kiz and Seabs were saying otherwise. I remember staunchly defending his record as a generally solid mid table prem manager and so far this season he has proved me (and you) correct. 

The only problem I have is when you get managers like Pulis and Alardyce who DO SPEND lots of money, yet only manage to take their sides backwards while playing garbage fitba. Again, I'm obviously just looking at WHU in Allardyce's case. In Pulis' case I've given him a lot of credit for what he has done at Palace so far, but if he's afforded the spending luxuries that he had at Stoke and fails to make them progress? Yeah, I'll give him stick for it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Seabs said:


> *Did Nige just compare diving to rape?*


well in both cases the contact is questionable :side:


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



> IMO Walcott must be banned for at least half a dozen games, maybe more and fined heavily. What he did was completely bang out of order and he should be setting a good example for kids out there. It's because of people like Walcott, that there is so much crime etc.. Walcott should be setting a good example and following the footsteps of players such as Joey Barton, Roy Keane and El Hadji Diouf


found this on spurs forum:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Redd Foxx said:


> found this on spurs forum:lmao












think you need a new one


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Walcott was hilarious. I wish more players would take the piss out of fans.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Whys the butterners over fabio?

Buttner is tripe.


----------



## Humph

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*






I don't know


----------



## Chaosking

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Classic Moyes playing players out of their position:downing


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Aspas scored his first goal for Liverpool!


*S*turridge*A*spas*S*uarez


Sky is the limit :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Seabs said:


> *Did Nige just compare diving to rape?*


Clueless football fans seem to always compare football related stuff to rape.






2:10..



> "It's their family. It's like you're raping all of them at once, over a long period of time, and getting away with it."


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

For gods sake, dno if that was evans or smallings fault but ARGHHH.


----------



## Chaosking

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Our defence is disgraceful


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> Clueless football fans seem to always compare football related stuff to rape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:10..


Was the last image based on your ma's gaffe? Disappointed that there's no image of you getting chocolate from the fridge.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

How did United score without Fabio!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

United need a Tomas Rosicky, methinks. More "WE WOULD HAVE WORDS WITH THEE!" and less "Um, excuse me sir, can I speak to you, you know, if that's okay with you?"

Hernandez needs to push for a move to a big club, btw. Too good for the mid-table dross.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Dont understand the Fabio banter.. but that was a decent cross.


----------



## Chaosking

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Chicohil1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Was the last image based on your ma's gaffe? Disappointed that there's no image of you getting chocolate from the fridge.


gaffe
gaf/Submit
noun
1.
an unintentional act or remark causing embarrassment to its originator; a blunder.
"in my first few months at work I made some real gaffes"


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Chaosking said:


> Our defence is disgraceful


extremely high levels of username to avatar irony


----------



## Nige™

Seabs said:


> *Did Nige just compare diving to rape?*


Deliberately exaggerated for effect.

Can't be arsed going back and quoting, especially on the app, but Andre, that second post wasn't aimed at you, football society in general and their opinions.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chaosking

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Kiz said:


> extremely high levels of username to avatar irony


I didn't choose the username, if I knew how to change it then I would.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



ROUSEY said:


> gaffe
> gaf/Submit
> noun
> 1.
> an unintentional act or remark causing embarrassment to its originator; a blunder.
> "in my first few months at work I made some real gaffes"


I meant it as in "house" you walnut, you know what i meant. I'd give you my come back, but you would have to go and ask your ma for it :martinez /NoAlexHomo


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Kiz said:


> think you need a new one


:fpalm it wasn't like i didn't know it was sarcasm, i only posted it because i thought it was funny smartass.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:banderas

can't hide your stupidity now.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Buttner can cross pretty well. Always thought he would be better at LM than a wing back.


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Redd Foxx said:


> :fpalm it wasn't like i didn't know it was sarcasm, i only posted it because i thought it was funny smartass.


If you didn't think it was serious, then why did you use a fpalm smiley underneath it before editing it to a :lmao ?????

:banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Welbeck and Fletcher have been absolutely brilliant. Fletcher is putting Cleverley to shame, he should start seeing more action in PL games. Incredibly encouraging performance. Butter has been very good too going forward.

We just need to sign a RB at this point. It's just getting ridiculous shifting players out of position every game that Rafa is unfit. It's not doing the team or the players any good at all. Fabio should retire.

Kagawa has just been dreadful, looks lost and uncomfortable. Him being out of position doesn't excuse some of the basic mistakes he's consistently making. I'd take him off for Januzaj ASAP.

Aside from one lapse we've played some good stuff, mainly through Welbeck. We should be winning.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Right back has more than enough cover, it's that midfield that's constantly 50/50 if they will turn up.


----------



## Chaosking

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Father Todd Unctious said:


> Kagawa has just been dreadful, looks lost and uncomfortable. Him being out of position doesn't excuse some of the basic mistakes he's consistently making.


As much as I want to defend him, this is spot on, wouldn't be surprised if he gets sold in the summer


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

A very meh first half, started poorly with the usual United shambolic defending but after Swansea went 1-0 up, United slowly got back into it. Some neat little play between the front four and Fletcher/Cleverley are looking solid in midfield in my opinion with Fletcher having the better game so far. Buttner is having a very good game, attacking wise with some dangerous crosses being whipped into the box, a shame no one is getting on the end of them.

Valencia has been very isolated as predicted on the right wing. As soon as he gets on the ball, the Swansea players swarm him and besides maybe one time (from the delicious Fletcher pass), Smalling has not made an overlapping run or has arrived too late to support him. Valencia has also had to cut inside a lot but hasn't really done anything. Kagawa has again not had an effect on this game but he's mostly been pushed out wide and only comes in more centrally when he's arrived deep to collect the ball. Not all his fault as some of the United play has been so agonisingly slow.

Hernandez has been brilliant for me, his hold up play has been terrific and although he should have scored earlier in the game his little touch for the goal was a classic Chicharito poachers goal. Welbeck has been the player to arrive deep but hasn't really had a chance at goal, hopefully he can get more involved second half.

The players need to be more decisive with their passing, pick up the pace and defend a hell of a lot better, which is the usual story of the season for United.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

The guy said Walcott should follow the footsteps of Joey Barton. Fuck is wrong With you!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Redd Foxx said:


> The guy said Walcott should follow the footsteps of Joey Barton. Fuck is wrong With you!












think you need a new one


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



DwayneAustin said:


> Redd Foxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> :fpalm it wasn't like i didn't know it was sarcasm, i only posted it because i thought it was funny smartass.
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't think it was serious, then why did you use a fpalm smiley underneath it before editing it to a :lmao ?????
> 
> :banderas
Click to expand...

Plz respond to this


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

i'm messed up.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Immediately sent off. :lmao


----------



## Nige™

Fabio clearly getting sent off to get to Moyes' daughter before daddy gets home.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

OH YES UNITED FANS, THERE IS YOUR LEFT BACK SAVIOUR :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Play Fabio eh? Empty head.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

well deserved too, very ordinary tackle. flying in studs up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

fabio fpalm

too fired up


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

NOW THE LEGEND OF FABIO CAN BE RECHARGED UNTIL HE GETS ANOTHER APPEARANCE IN THREE MONTHS TIME...THE LESS HE PLAYS, THE GREATER HIS SUPPOSED ABILITY BECOMES :moyes2


----------



## united_07

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

We want to concentrate on the league anyway :side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

OOOOOOMMMMFFFFFFFFFFGGGGGGG

BONNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I'm sure Fabio will get another chance in the FA Cup.............








































































































.......next year


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Fucking shit shit from united. fucking shit shit.

Another awful display, im fuming.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

:moyes3 SCARED COWARD RUNNING AWAY FROM YET MORE SUCCESS


----------



## Nige™

MY LITTLE BONY!!! What a beast!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Moz better bring out the absolute mother of all roflcopters for this one.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

YOU MAD UNITED FANS?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHApotatoHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAstuckwithmoyesHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAfull potatoHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I have no words. Really just awful all over the park.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I honestly thought that this season would be a running comedy with Moyst in charge of United, but even his woefulness has exceeded my expectations. This just keeps getting better and better and better. It's like a wonderful dream that I don't want to wake up from, or a horrible nightmare for the dithering one :moyes1

Also, NO WHINGING FROM UNITED FANS TODAY PLEASE, YOU GOT WHAT YOU WANTED :moyes2 No running away from the fact that you've all been crying for FABIO :moyes3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*










and long may it continue


----------



## DA

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Kiz said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHApotatoHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAstuckwithmoyesHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAfull potatoHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


:moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3
:moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3


----------



## Death Rider

All the Bristol rovers fan in my work have a reason to hate moyes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Waiting for Moyes "there are positives to be taken from this bs".


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Kiz said:


> HAHA.





DwayneAustin said:


> :moyes3


QFT. +1 PC4PC


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Joel, change the thread title to MANCHESTER UNITED FITBA CLUB IS INFERIOR TO TOMAS ROSICKY AND WILLIAN.

Keep the little thumbs up thing also.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



DwayneAustin said:


> :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3
> :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3


Post of the day, agreed with the whole of it (Y)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

A midfield of Essien, Javi Garcia, and Mikel would out play the midfield of :moyes3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*













































































































I've got me nob out now swinging it round like a helicopter going soisoisoisoisoisoi


----------



## T-C

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I would like it to be known that I never once wanted Fabio in the team. Get Warnock in charge.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*










is that LOLren moyes?


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Nah, it's Mozza's lMAo :martinez


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

WHERE ARE ALL OF THE UNITED FANS?

Just heard some gump on 606 say that Moyst need THREE YEARS to develop his own team!!! Does it really take that long to build a top eight side playing mediocre fitba? :moyes2


----------



## EGame

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

NUMBER OF THE DAY IS...










THE NUMBER OF YEARS ON THE CHOSEN ONE'S CONTRACT.


----------



## Raging Eboue

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

I knew this would happen, it was inevitable especially the way United have started the second half this season, which is slow and robotic. That continued today, an absolutely dreadful performance second half; sat deep, played the usual zombie-robot football I didn't want to see, no real width to the game, sloppy passing, no creative spark and Moyes has got to take a large part of the blame. The players went in first half playing some okay stuff at the end and yet again they come out second half with no response whatsoever and no momentum from the previous play. Just awful and Moyes is really making it hard to stick by him with his negative tactics (sitting deep at home again against Swansea) and comments. I'd love to be a fly on the wall to see what his team talk is like at half time - probably sat in the corner talking to a praying mantis asking for 3 wishes. I don't have high hopes for that praying mantis by the end of the season.

Now yes a lot of players haven't turned up this season and Ferguson got a lot out of the average players in his time at United but when you have someone like Moyes come in and say straight away _"this club is not good enough to win the Champions League"_ I wouldn't really feel motivated to play. It's one thing after the other, from the Summer transfer window travesty to the abysmal football (worse than last season) to the consecutive losses at home to the incompetent comments from Moyes about misfortune to the poor tactics to the way he's treating other players, it is mind-boggling. That's Moyes for you though.

Fabio was also very stupid to get sent off after 5 minutes but you can tell he wanted to impress after not featuring this season, his problem was he was too erratic. Very silly tackle and now we have to put up with Smalling more now at right back unless Rafael isn't far from returning to fitness.

Poor. Just poor.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Moyes just broke another record tonight: Swansea have never in their history won a game of fitba at Old Trafford.









6 YEAR CONTRACT, BITCHES


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> WHERE ARE ALL OF THE UNITED FANS?
> 
> Just heard some gump on 606 say that Moyst need THREE YEARS to develop his own team!!! Does it really take that long to build a top eight side playing mediocre fitba? :moyes2


3 years to build a decent team from the Champions of the league? really... ffs


----------



## Andre

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



wkdsoul said:


> 3 years to build a decent team from the Champions of the league? really... ffs


I'm truly amazed that there are still so many Moyes apologists out there. I mean, I thought that he would struggle big time as United manager when so many said he was up to the job, but even I'm surprised at how bad he's doing. How can anyone defend him anymore without acknowledging all of his flaws? Madness! Just goes to show that a lot of mongs support United :moyes1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> WHERE ARE ALL OF THE UNITED FANS?
> 
> *Just heard some gump on 606 say that Moyst need THREE YEARS to develop his own team*!!! Does it really take that long to build a top eight side playing mediocre fitba? :moyes2


Yes. Moyes needs three more years

#Moyesin


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



> Manchester United manager David Moyes: "We were a bit unlucky to lose. We had some opportunities, not enough, and we were down to 10 men.
> 
> "We played quite well at times, got near the edge of the box quite regular, but didn't make an opportunity to score the goal. I thought for long periods we had good control of the game.
> 
> "When you lose games at any club, it's difficult. We've got a big game on Tuesday [in the League Cup semi-final against Sunderland] and we'll get the team ready for that."


:ti 

It's only the 1st week of 2014 and United have already lost twice at Old Trafford.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Really getting tough to defend Moyes.

I'm very concerned about the lack of progress in how we're setting up, and how we're performing. There's no consistent style or identity with this team. It does take time, but by now I'd like to see progress, which simply doesn't seem to be there.

He hasn't had a lot of luck. Both on the pitch and off it. Injuries to key players at the worst times have really hurt us. That said, it doesn't excuse a lot of his baffling selections, a lot of his negative substitutions and his constantly negative press conferences. It's the word I would use to describe his reign so far - Negative. He's managing Manchester United like they're a small club. The performance against Arsenal was like his Everton beating Arsenal, it was a good result, but we set up to stop them, not to beat them. The feeling at the whistle was more one of relief more than anything else. Keep in mind that was a team we'd obliterated at Old Trafford two seasons running.

His saving grace can be the progression of some youngsters. Jones, Januzaj and Welbeck in particular, but United is a win now job and if he's not going to win now, he at least has to show some sort of progression to a team that can win down the road. Right now, we just look like a team plummeting downwards. Whether we are or not, that's what it looks like. People overstate the Old Trafford "aura" which is constantly talked about, it's a factor, but it comes with the teams performance and mentality. That's the major issue.

I'm not calling for his head. But I wouldn't bat and eyelid if his sacking was announced tomorrow (I know it wont be). If there's no sort of obvious direction for this team by the end of the season AND we miss out on the CL, I will be actively calling for his head, because it just absolutely wouldn't be good enough for a season's body of work, considering where we were. The fact that Everton look to have taken a huge step forward under Martinez is pretty damning too.


----------



## Death Rider

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> WHERE ARE ALL OF THE UNITED FANS?
> 
> Just heard some gump on 606 say that Moyst need THREE YEARS to develop his own team!!! Does it really take that long to build a top eight side playing mediocre fitba? :moyes2


I see no issue with him staying 3 more years... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:moyes2 :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :moyes2

Negative uninspiring midtable manager, players want a good kick up the arse also the wankers.


----------



## haribo

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

thread title


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

We need some candle lit vigil for the club, kop style :torres or maybe some t-shirts.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

You still have an outside chance of winning the League Cup, guys.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

4th faves imo it's gonna be tough.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Especially when you have to play Sunderland over two legs.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

The situation United find themselves in atm has been coming for a while tbh, their midfield has been in need of rebuilding for a while and they just haven't spent the required money. Whenever I have seen Moyes get criticism this season, I have always thought why don't you give him time, but as the season goes on, i'm beginning to think that he just isn't up to it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



> "We are a bit unlucky to lose but we probably didn't do enough to win it," Moyes, whose men are also lagging badly in the Premier League title race, told BT Sport.
> 
> "We made some opportunities, not enough, and when you're down to 10 men you want to see it out and take a replay but we didn't quite get that far."










All about getting that replay against the mighty Swansalona


----------



## ABK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:moyes3


----------



## Shepard

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Especially when you have to play Sunderland over two legs.


Sunderland who are unbeaten in cups this year :side:

Worried about a backlash. But if we get a draw or nick a win OT isn't what it once was. Plus our wins this year have came against sides willing to attack and if it werent for Adnan we'd have beaten them in october. Struggling to think of a worse time to play them tbf.


Pleased for an ultimately comfortable win today. Nice for youth to get a game and one of them to nick a goal. Wouldn't mind them getting more minutes really, can't be worse than gardner.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

OT really hasn't been a 'fortress' (in the sense teams go there expecting to be beaten and play negatively) since at least the last couple of seasons of Ferguson's reign. As the years have gone by, teams have set up more offensively and posed United far more problems than mere results would suggest. Southampton played us off the park for much of the game last season, however United dug deep and were able to grind out results their performances didn't necessarily deserve.

At the end of the day, this is not a title winning squad. Ferguson overachieved considerably with that team to propel them to the league, and it's becoming more apparent just how great an achievement it was. The team as a whole just isn't up to the standard of years gone by. Midfield is sorely crying out for an enforcer or just someone able to light up the game and provide some inspiration. It's baffling anyone can say the team doesn't need investment given how exposed we've been in midfield for years, how brittle the squad is in depth which sees players constantly played out of position when we suffer injuries etc. There's plenty of promise, but United definitely need to make signings of intent to improve the squad, because as it stands it looks more and more like a squad that relied on Ferguson's man management and winning mentality to propel them to becoming Champions.

Today was much the same. There just was no real link up play between the midfield and attack, and United just looked so one dimensional in terms of passing and moving the ball forwards. Hernandez and Welbeck had some nice interplay in the first half, but both were starved of opportunity in the second half and that comes back to the midfield which just can't dominate games and supply the forwards with the ball. Fletcher had a really encouraging first half, with some really impressive passes in amongst his dogged and workhorse attitude, but the minute United went down to ten men it looked ominous that Swansea had the chance to win the game (especially as United had looked toothless and lost the ten minutes prior with some terribly unimaginative passing).

My biggest worry with Moyes is how his mentality reflects on the players. Ferguson had that winning mentality and optimism that translated to the team, which often inspired legendary comebacks and onslaughts to salvage crucial points from potential defeats. With Moyes, I think you can just sense that same courage and belief isn't there, and that has seen United go down with a wimper typically as opposed to teams clinging on for victories. Ever since his time at Everton (and his comment about United not being good enough to win the CL), I really believe Moyes fixates on how HE comes across, as opposed to how his comments can impact on the team. He did well to take Everton into a comfortable top 8 side with the potential for more, but you can tell he loved to be afforded a reprieve with the media always fixating on how little money he had to spend. With United, no matter how much people might agree with the CL being beyond their reach, it's madness for the manager to be the one arguing that. All I took from that comment was Moyes trying to salvage his image by highlighting the 'uphill' job he had at his disposal, which smacked of desperation on his part and was a woefully inept comment to put forward in respect of motivating his team.

It was at least encouraging to see the fans audibly stick by the team throughout the match, no matter how much the media like to try and incinuate Moyes is a man on borrowed time and will be driven out by the fans. United's support, no matter how much the 'prawn sandwich' comments (as outdated and creative as a script of Miranda) are thrown their way, are nothing like Arsenal or Chelsea in terms of jeering and reacting poorly to bad results. For all the stick they get, United's support are typically behind the team home or away even when the results and performances are poor, so it's annoying to see the media portray the fans as being 'hard to please' when they've been as good as anyone this season in actually supporting the side. The empty seats was a sad sight to see (and has been for years), but United fans aren't as impatient or fickle with their treatment of the players as you'll find at other clubs. We might have a plethora of mongs who associate themselves with the club and are an embarrassment on social media/forums, but when it comes to matchdays United are a damn sight more loyal and encouraging regardless of the result than you'll get from a lot of supports in the current system.

Moyes isn't the right man for the club long-term, and he's certainly not capable of taking a weakened and undeveloped team to the league. It's the hand we've been dealt, but it's no good dwelling on our losses. United need to start identifying the areas and players necessary to improve the team and concentrate on steadying the ship and slowly picking up results. Top four is looking increasingly like a struggle given how inconsistent United have been, with the worrying sign being their inability to grind out victories, whereas Arsenal for example have proved remarkably adept at that this season. Januzaj, Welbeck (seriously, the reputation this lad has is hilariously sad now, he is not a donkey at the fitba) and De Gea have been brightsparks this season from a youth perspective, but United need to pull their finger out now and not dwell on past results, because finishing outside the top four isn't just a problem from a financial perspective, but would have crucial implications for their ability to invest in the players necessary to improve the squad.

Still proud to be supporter. United have tasted enough glory for two decades now for a problematic spell to be the undoing of them. Even in grimmer times, you're still blessed to support one of the most iconic clubs in football, who've provided some of the most enthralling and electric games for many years. End of the day, if you can't cope through bleaker times then you don't deserve to share in the riches of success. There have been warning signs that United needed to improve and invest wisely, and sadly it appears the affects are now being felt with a squad that can't compare to that of past title winning sides. Still, I've seen enough riches in my time to be content with going poor for the immediate future.


----------



## Nige™

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> I'm truly amazed that there are still so many Moyes apologists out there. I mean, I thought that he would struggle big time as United manager when so many said he was up to the job, but even I'm surprised at how bad he's doing. How can anyone defend him anymore without acknowledging all of his flaws? Madness! Just goes to show that a lot of mongs support United :moyes1


Yeah spot on.

I thought he'd be intelligent enough to adjust his tactics and approach but he hasn't, and for months he's not learning from obvious mistakes. At least he didn't take Smalling off and put Antonio "Where's he gone?" Valencia at right back again today.

Playing 442 when you have a fairly average midfield bar Carrick is just madness. Unless you have Yaya & Fernandinho, it's going to be tough when you're up against a three man midfield most weeks, and City having Aguero & Negredo as their two strikers helps massively too, not that United's striking options aren't in the same league.

The more United have struggled as the season's gone on, the fear factor of Old Trafford diminishes more and more each week for any team going there. The fact we're nearly five months into the season and there's no noticeable improvement and the same mistakes are being made says it all, not to mention that he keeps saying they're playing very well almost every time they lose at home.

I didn't think he'd be as stubborn as he's being and that he'd grow into the United job. My bad. Sacking off the coaching staff against Fergie's advice was bizarre. Most managers want their own staff, understandably, but in this case it would've been wise to keep some of them. He better learn quick. If they don't get in the top four, and I don't think they will atm, the board might have to act. I wonder what Fergie's actual opinion is now. He's the key supporter of Moyes and his opinion carries a lot of weight at the club. That'd be an interesting little situation.

It would be bad for him if Everton go on and get top four or win the FA Cup too, and I'd love it if they did, such a great club. I feel for United fans right now, seeing their club struggling with such glaringly obvious problems, and after the embarrassing transfer window in the summer. Moyes better face facts and admit he needs to sign someone. I hope he actually realises he does. Said it for a while now but Cabaye is a great option for them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I still don't rate Donny all THAT highly, but he's certainly been a bright spot in the recent mire of shit that has been most of United's season. And I don't mean that as a backhanded or veiled insult, either.

So, United fans, let's say you've got an unlimited amount of money for the summer transfer window (I'll forget this window because I'm gonna be optimistic and say this season's a write-off, anyway). Who are the three players you'd sign? Fwiw I'm watching the Juve/Roma game right now, and Paul Pogba looks like a younger, faster, even more talented Patrick Vieira. Which is terrifying.


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Pogba is brilliant. 

For the dream world three players I would take Vidal, Koke and Alberto Moreno.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I really don't follow European footabll with the vested interest I used to, so I honestly couldn't say who in particular stands out as the best player in the positions United sorely need improving. I'd say a midfield enforcer, comfortable on the ball but also who can impact a game and provide structure and balance to the midfield first and foremost.

Tbh I also think United really need to re-evaluate their style of play and formation. We've always played through the wings and operated between 4-4-2, 4-3-3 or 4-5-1, so in that respect I'd say if we persist with that then a replacement for Valencia is sorely needed because for a team that relies on width our options aren't half sad to see. Do United persist with a more modern approach? Do they opt for a more central style of play, with players operating behind a central outlet and roaming across the pitch to stretch defences and open up pockets of space in which to engineer some magic? We really could do with a natural right and left back as cover for Rafael/Evra, but then you're looking for players of genuine quality happy to be prominent bench-warmers (at least in Rafael's case if he stays injury/suspension free).


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Top post Woolcock bor (EDIT: The first one that is...had to post again didn't you. Are you trying to make me look like CGS in one of his own prediction threads? Are you trying to make me look more Gerrard than Gerard? I'll have you ya cunt). Most won't read it though due to poverty intelligence and poverty attention spans. Those posts could probably do with a you tube video where Ringo Starr narrates over "Thomas the Wank engine" :moyes2 Yeah, that's me being a hypocrite having a dig at long posts :moyes1

BTW have to back you up and say that Donny is a very good all round player. Decent enough technically, a good athlete, terrific work rate kurt) and has improved his off the ball movement a fuck tonne. Still fair to say that he's not the best at finishing his dinner. Hamada he is not. 



Nige™;28285137 said:


> I wonder what Fergie's actual opinion is now. He's the key supporter of Moyes and his opinion carries a lot of weight at the club. That'd be an interesting little situation.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This is the thing that interests me as well. Unless Fergie's drinking himself into a Brian Clough post retirement level coma then surely he must have some awareness that the situation is far from ideal (and I mean that even when excluding other circumstances such as the Glazers and what not). There's one thing having faith in someone, but I respect Fergie far too much to believe that he has infinite patience for a continually blundering goon like Moyes.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I still don't rate Donny all THAT highly, but he's certainly been a bright spot in the recent mire of shit that has been most of United's season. And I don't mean that as a backhanded or veiled insult, either.


I'm not arguing he's the finished article or anything (I know you're not incinuating I am, but more a general statement), but it really is criminal to see how pitifully he's held in some circles. Up front, his hold up play is super and he's slowly becoming better with his close control and winning free kicks by inviting challenges from defenders. Even today, there were so many times where Welbeck managed to control the ball instantly even in his own half and immediately release the ball to a teammate, or invite a foul to give United some breathing space. His finishing in one on ones is the real improvement he needs to make, as despite having a lot of off the ball qualities (excellent workrate and pressing which is invaluable in pressuring defenders and inviting mistakes), his finishing still leaves a lot to be desired in terms of consistency and sadly in Van Persie you have a game winning player who can score with one opportunity who will always keep Welbeck out of the team.

On the wing, he's just wasted. He can beat defenders as seen by some of his well timed runs in the centre, but he doesn't have the pace or awareness imo to comfortably beat defenders on the wing and he just looks so much more polished and assured in the centre. He links up well with Rooney and to a degree Hernandez, and whilst his touch can sometimes let him down, he does have a good technical ability which sees him prove quite effective in and around the box with one twos on a few occasions.

Basically, he's not the dogs bollocks, but he shouldn't be regarded as the modern day Luke Chadwick or Eric Djemba Djemba.


EDIT: agreed Andre. He offers a lot to the team and when he's up front he impacts the team far more than just being a workhorse. He has technical ability but what I've been most impressed with is how his close control has steadily improved, to the point where he's generally reliable now at getting out of tricky situations and drawing fouls from the opposition. Until he improves his finishing though, he'll never truly displace Van Persie from the team on account of Van Persie being the game changing player United crave so dearly.

If I turn to narration, expect 10 minute vocaroo videos as a substitute for my lengthy posts :hb


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Give me Daniel Welbeck in the team ahead of Chicharito every day of the week. Though their reputations in some football circles are the complete reverse of what they should be. I love them both, but Welbeck offers so much more.


----------



## haribo

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



GOD of CUNT said:


> So, United fans, let's say you've got an unlimited amount of money for the summer transfer window (I'll forget this window because I'm gonna be optimistic and say this season's a write-off, anyway). Who are the three players you'd sign? Fwiw I'm watching the Juve/Roma game right now, and Paul Pogba looks like a younger, faster, even more talented Patrick Vieira. Which is terrifying.


Shaw, Vidal..and Ronaldo :moyes2 

Apart from desperately needing someone in the centre..still (fuck you Fellaini, fuck you and your toilet brush hair), I'm not sure where to even start. Possibly left wing so we never have to see Young or Nani again, maybe left back as an Evra replacement. And not quite as urgent, but a right back back-up for Rafael since Varela left the planet and a centre back since 2014 Rio moves like Hulk Hogan. Ugh. Buy all the players. But you may get Rooney, RVP & Hernandez all handing in transfer requests (or 'not' in Rooney's case) come May, so we'll need two strikers :side:

Don't mention Pogba. I can only take so much pain in one day.


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

At this point I would have either Young or Nani over Valencia. I really like the man's attitude but I'm sick of the way he plays.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I think the problem is that most people judge *Welbeck* quite strongly by his finishing ability instead of of actually judging him by his overall game. It's easy enough to label him as a donkey if you go by highlights because quite frankly you're highly likely to see Donny muff up at least once in those packages seeing as they will focus mostly on action that leads to incidents in and around the box. However, if you watch him regularly enough in full games you'll pick up all of the unsung work that he does. 

As Woolcock said, his pressing of the ball is top notch and that's generally a necessary quality to have as a striker in this league in this day and age. If you want to argue otherwise then just look at the declining careers of the likes of Bent and Berbatov. Obviously some clubs (mostly in other leagues) can get away without it though. Another quality of his that I really like is his link up play, he just seems to be an integral part of a lot of United's moves that occur down the center, which is obviously a big plus for United seeing as their midfield is mostly garbage. Dragging defenders out of position, being reliable enough to hold the ball up so that others can trust that making a run for him isn't a waste of time or a tactical error that can expose space on the counter. He was the same for England in a couple of games at Euro 2012 as well, but he has obviously improved a fair bit since then anyway.

Those are certainly the two qualities that I think excels at where people don't give him enough credit anyway. He's top class when it comes to those categories.


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I don't think his lack of goals is really down to his finishing ability. It's clear he can finish in different ways with great technique, but he has never had a real run up front and doesn't regularly find himself in goalscoring positions. I'd say his goals to chances ratio is pretty good if I could be bothered to look up some sort of stat for that. I can't but I'm just going to say it anyway.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

You guys are gonna feel stupid when SuperMoyes wins the Champions League this year :moyes2


----------



## Zen

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

(Hazard Oscar Willian) I think Mourinho has found his best choice in midfield.

Oh and Moyes <3


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



T-C said:


> I don't think his lack of goals is really down to his finishing ability. It's clear he can finish in different ways with great technique, but he has never had a real run up front and doesn't regularly find himself in goalscoring positions. I'd say his goals to chances ratio is pretty good if I could be bothered to look up some sort of stat for that. I can't but I'm just going to say it anyway.


It's probably both reasons tbleroy. It's hard to escape the idea that his finishing isn't the best, but as you said before he hasn't had a long go as regular up front. It's fair to say that as he becomes more and more comfortable with the role that it will feel a bit more natural to him when being in a one on one situation.

I don't want to bring up the whole "3%" thing again, but then he was probably out of position for a lot of those efforts. Then again, a bad miss is a bad miss and it's fair to say that you can regularly get into good goalscoring positions when not up front. I don't think that he's as bad as that stat suggests in a general sense, but it's still an indicator that he needed to improve in some sense. 

His league goals record is 18 in 79, which again is not the best but you have to take into account the idea that he played a lot of those games out wide. The truth is somewhere between "he's a shit finisher" and "he doesn't have a problem", clearly he has potential but needs to be given a chance to prove that up front. Regardless, 7 goals in 14 up front in the league this season is excellent regardless of the number of chances he has had.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Why u no talk in the chatbox Andre :jose


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Lambert OUT :terry

His comments about the FA Cup have pissed me off more than anything. One of the good things about getting the money you get from being in the Prem is that you can afford a squad that gives you a better chance in the cups compared to lower league teams. That was our only chance left this season of silverware. Home to a league one team, the draw couldn't have been much kinder and we spudded it up - not good enough. Losing at home to Crystal Palace and Sheff Utd in the space of two weeks. :bigron


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hamada said:


> Why u no talk in the chatbox Andre :jose


Where were you earlier on when the games were on? You walnut!



steamed hams said:


> Lambert OUT :terry
> 
> His comments about the FA Cup have pissed me off more than anything. One of the good things about getting the money you get from being in the Prem is that you can afford a squad that gives you a better chance in the cups compared to lower league teams. That was our only chance left this season of silverware. Home to a league one team, the draw couldn't have been much kinder and we spudded it up - not good enough. Losing at home to Crystal Palace and Sheff Utd in the space of two weeks. :bigron


Wow and you think you copped it bad from him in that sense? At least you got a league cup semi final out of him...followed by losing to Bradford :lol

Seriously, the one blight on his Norwich managerial record was his approach towards the cups...he gave absolutely zero fucks about them. Lost in the fa cup second round to Carlisle in 2009, sacked off any attempt to win the Johnstones' paint trophy that same month in the quarter final vs Saints when he used a bunch of ressies (who he had otherwise frozen out) as subs...Saints scored a late equaliser in injury time during the original 'ninety' and went on to win on pens. You can mock me all you like but we could have gone to WEMBLEY  Then we lost 1-0 at home to Leyton Orient in the FA Cup third round in 2011, followed by a 4-0 league cup round two loss at home to MK Dons and an FA Cup fourth round home 2-1 loss to Leicester, both in 2011/2012. I can kind of understand why we didn't fully concentrate on the cups when we were climbing the leagues, but the 2011/2012 cup performances were pathetic, especially the Leicester one considering that we were flying in the league at the time. As good as a job that Lambert did by taking us up through the leagues he was equally as awful in the cups.

Don't let him fool you when he says he cares about the cups, he has had a "no fucks given" attitude about them for the longest time. If he didn't then he wouldn't have allowed you to lose to Bradford over two legs last season. Losing one game like that happens sometimes, but over two legs is a bit pathetic. I think it would be harsh to sack him seeing as he had Villa stabilised after McCleish nearly took them down, but he's certainly not helping himself with his stupid comments (regardless of whether they were taken out of context, he knows how journalists are, should have been smarter than that) and the awful cup displays.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



GOD of CUNT said:


> So, United fans, let's say you've got an unlimited amount of money for the summer transfer window (I'll forget this window because I'm gonna be optimistic and say this season's a write-off, anyway). Who are the three players you'd sign? Fwiw I'm watching the Juve/Roma game right now, and Paul Pogba looks like a younger, faster, even more talented Patrick Vieira. Which is terrifying.


It will be more than 3, there's a ton of players that are set to leave IMO and it's looking like a rebuilding job to be honest. I'm pretty concerned that we'll lose some big players in the summer as well, especially if we don't qualify for the Champions League. It really is going to be time to do an Arsenal and unleash the WARCHEST. Here's pretty much how I'd do it while keeping it realistic:

*Out*

Buttner 
Evra
Ferdinand
Young
Nani
Anderson
Rooney

*In*

Fabio Coentrao (£10m)
Ben Davies (£12m)
Ilkay Gundogan (£40m)
Julian Draxler (£30m)

They're the big names I'd bring in. You'd hope to bring in at least £40m from the players sold. It really depends on how the rest of the season pans out. I'd put Cleverley there but I never think we'd sell him, he's playing far too many games right now and he'll at least be a squad player down the road. Rooney probably wont be sold but I hate him so I'd sell him, should get £35m+. Fellaini, Carrick and Fletcher are all going to be here next season. Giggs probably should retire, but he wont and will be seen as another option at CM until he does. I could see us struggling to keep RVP too.

Projected sqaud:

*De Gea*/Lindy

*Rafael*/Vermijl *Evans*/Smalling *Jones*/Vidic *Davies*/Coentrao

*Carrick*/Fellaini *Gundogan*/Cleverley

*Januzaj*/Valencia *Kagawa*/Powell *Draxler*/Zaha

*Van Persie*/Welbeck​
Still leaves you with Fabio, Fletcher, Giggs, Hernandez etc.

Not bad. I'd take it. It would also involve adjusting how we play, I'd rather play a more Dortmundesque style with dropping deep and attacking with pace and numbers. Not going to happen though, we'll still play the zombieball.

I should be the United manager. I get the Fitba.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

David Moyes has 2002 days remaining on his contract.

Sleep easy, United fans. xx


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Somebody said on another forum yesterday that we haven't been past the fourth round of any of the domestic competitions since Mike Ashley took over in 2007. I can't remember if that's true without checking but I bet it is. 

The Johnstone's *Paint *Trophy, is that what DA wins for his poverty graphics? :kobe9

Talking of poverty trophies










Leave the memories alone


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

We're swapping Mata or De Bruyne for Gundogan so lol at you, Irish Jet. It depends actually, as we may buy Paul Pogba.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> We're swapping Mata or De Bruyne for Gundogan so lol at you, Irish Jet. It depends actually, as we may buy Paul Pogba.


You're getting Rooney you greedy shit. Relax.

Actually now that I think about the only leverage we could really have with Gundogan is using Kagawa as a makeway. Would make sense for both sides and Klopp loves Kagawa. He's never even heard of that Chelsea reserve Martra, or whatever the fuck his name is.

So Kagawa OUT. Rooney IN.

Bad news for you Chelsea. Go ahead and take our sloppy seconds with Pogba. We'll unleash FABIO on his knees.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Klopp's heart broke last season with how you all treated Kagawa. He won't give you another one of his players. So Gundogan can only join us. It's very tough Irish Jet, but you're just going to have to accept this, I'm afraid.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

The breaking of the heart is cancelled out by the heart-warming return.

You're arguing with science here Joel.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*








:moyst4 please

Saw the version which God has a cropped avi from some time ago on google images, but the flat head put me off making it into a smiley. Just found the full pic version and cropped it now. Seems that trawling through red cafe for the post match meltdown had other perks :moyes2



Synaesthesia said:


> Somebody said on another forum yesterday that we haven't been past the fourth round of any of the domestic competitions since Mike Ashley took over in 2007. I can't remember if that's true without checking but I bet it is.
> 
> The Johnstone's *Paint *Trophy, is that what DA wins for his poverty graphics? :kobe9
> 
> Talking of poverty trophies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leave the memories alone


Nah, DA's graphics are more the equivalent of subbing on MATT FUCKERN GILL in said competition and going on to throw away a 2-1 lead in the quarter final before you CGS the penalty shoot out. My gifs on the other hand are clearly (what ego? :brodgers) the equivalent of winning the quadruple :moyes3

That prestigious INTERTOTO CUP :moyes1


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*If I mean anything to you guys you'll tone down the Utd mockery :jose. Pls :jose

Yeah not happening. :moyes3

With the exception of 3 home games this season where Bayer, Palace and West Ham were shit we've either played poor and lost or played decent for half the match and failed to capitalise on domination in the attacking half. Today was both. 1st half we played well and should have gone into half time in front. 2nd half was just awful. Fletcher was great 1st half but you could tell straight away in the 2nd that he fell off the pace and was struggling. It was very clear too when Routledge was skinning him down the wing. Not that I'd expect Fletcher to match him for pace but Fletcher had barely started running by time Routledge was past him and whipping a cross in. Welbeck was yet again the only bright spot. Absolutely agreed with T-C about having Welbeck over Hernandez. Every. Single. Time. Moyes fucked the front two up today playing Welbeck off Hernandez. Welbeck's at his best as the furthest man forward so he straight away restricted Welbeck's impact on the game and once again exposed Hernandez's weaknesses by putting him up top and asking for him to hold the ball up. He's at his best going towards goal not away from it and he's been making him look like a very ordinary player this season. Valencia is totally useless. Nice work ethic but I can't remember the last time he had an end product. Cleverley is never changing a game that isn't going our way. He's a neat player but when things are going like this he isn't the man to be playing every single minute like he has. Kagawa was woeful yet again and I don't get how anyone can continue to defend him. Had games in the middle this season and still sucked. Buttner is basically Nani but playing LB to expose our defence even more. Moyes yet again with game by game rotation of the CBs and CMs which cost us yet another goal right through the middle. I feel really bad for Smalling because he's playing in such an unnatural position for the type of player he is but he keeps on making them runs forward but with no end product. The difference between him and Valencia though is he's a fucking CB who running down the wing and finishing with a great cross shouldn't be expected of. Besides the obvious 3 Smalling's probably been our best player this season taking into account he's being dealt really shitty hands playing at RB. Lindegaard was caught in no man's land for the goal. Even I know that's a position where you never want to be as a keeper, halfway in your box. He's either got to come all the way or stay back. Did neither. Almost made the same mistake after too. Fabio I felt kinda bad for because you could see how eager he was to win every ball. Just lacking some maturity and sadly for him that's probably his last game this season now. 

I've said my piece about Welbeck many times before so I'll keep this short. Nobody seemed to mock him until that 3% stat came up and then everyone started acting like idiots. I could find a stat showing his goals to game ratio this season when playing up front and it'd show he's scored better than a goal a game playing up top as the main striker. But everyone would ignore that in the same way they ignored Navas having a 0% finishing rate from the same position Welbeck played for all of last season. When he plays up front he scores. He's not the greatest finisher in the world but he still scores. It's short sighted to judge him just on that too because his other work is fantastic. Hold up and link up play recently has been super and his work ethic is second to none. Not the best dribbler (hence why playing him on the wing made him look bad) but his movement is still good in them central positions. 

Moyes cam with audio is great btw. All he does is shout "C'mon Danny" and get ignored by players when he tries to get them to come on as a sub. "Michael. Michael. Michael!" Carrick: "fuck this" *trots further down the pitch doing a light jog*. 

The Fergie point is a really interesting one that I've pondered myself. Pondered is a great word. Hence forth I shall use it more. Especially in conjunction with hence forth. Conjunction is aboard the groovy train too. He'll obviously still he have a stronger influence on what happens, particularly regarding Moyes but you'd like to think even he knows he got this one wrong. I'm not too confident he will be though. 

We need a first choice LB, RM, CM and CAM btw with more depth on both wings. 

De Gea/X

Rafael/X Jones/Smalling Evans/Vidic X/X

X/X Carrick/Fellaini X/Cleverley Januzaj/X

X/X

RVP/Welbeck​
fill in the X's with new players and spot the obvious departures.*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Where were you earlier on when the games were on? You walnut!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow and you think you copped it bad from him in that sense? At least you got a league cup semi final out of him...followed by losing to Bradford :lol
> 
> Seriously, the one blight on his Norwich managerial record was his approach towards the cups...he gave absolutely zero fucks about them. Lost in the fa cup second round to Carlisle in 2009, sacked off any attempt to win the Johnstones' paint trophy that same month in the quarter final vs Saints when he used a bunch of ressies (who he had otherwise frozen out) as subs...Saints scored a late equaliser in injury time during the original 'ninety' and went on to win on pens. You can mock me all you like but we could have gone to WEMBLEY  Then we lost 1-0 at home to Leyton Orient in the FA Cup third round in 2011, followed by a 4-0 league cup round two loss at home to MK Dons and an FA Cup fourth round home 2-1 loss to Leicester, both in 2011/2012. I can kind of understand why we didn't fully concentrate on the cups when we were climbing the leagues, but the 2011/2012 cup performances were pathetic, especially the Leicester one considering that we were flying in the league at the time. As good as a job that Lambert did by taking us up through the leagues he was equally as awful in the cups.
> 
> Don't let him fool you when he says he cares about the cups, he has had a "no fucks given" attitude about them for the longest time. If he didn't then he wouldn't have allowed you to lose to Bradford over two legs last season. Losing one game like that happens sometimes, but over two legs is a bit pathetic. I think it would be harsh to sack him seeing as he had Villa stabilised after McCleish nearly took them down, but he's certainly not helping himself with his stupid comments (regardless of whether they were taken out of context, he knows how journalists are, should have been smarter than that) and the awful cup displays.


Come to think of it I do remember a Norwich fan on another forum moaning about his attitude towards the Cups when he was still at Norwich. He did actually put out a strong team for the League Cup last season, even in the game against Swindon. And he put out a strong team against Sheff Utd. The thing is that's not even the main problem. If the manager needs to rest a few players or try some fringe players then fair enough, but you can still go with a good attitude and really want to win the match and for those players to give their all.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:lmao at the Moyes smiley attached to the thread.

I really do hope he _slightly_ turns it around, I want him to be Man United manager for a good while. United out of the Title race for years to come would be pleasant. At the rate he's going though, he's going to get sacked.

Gotta get behind him lads, come on feel the Moyes!


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Well that didn't take long :lmao

























steamed hams said:


> Come to think of it I do remember a Norwich fan on another forum moaning about his attitude towards the Cups when he was still at Norwich. He did actually put out a strong team for the League Cup last season, even in the game against Swindon. And he put out a strong team against Sheff Utd. The thing is that's not even the main problem. If the manager needs to rest a few players or try some fringe players then fair enough, but you can still go with a good attitude and really want to win the match and for those players to give their all.


Yeah that's the thing. We had a few games where we still fielded really strong sides, but the attitude on the pitch was pathetic. The Leicester game being one great example when we were in the middle of a phenomenal run, yet ended up not even trying on the day. I'm fairly certain that he conveys the message to the players to not try as hard in these games, whether it be through his own lack of tactical preparations, apathetic body language or whatever. The point remains the same, I'm 100% convinced that he doesn't give a single shite about winning the cups.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

such moyesmoyesmoyes


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Seabs said:


> *
> We need a first choice LB, RM, CM and CAM btw with more depth on both wings.
> 
> De Gea/X
> 
> Rafael/X Jones/Smalling Evans/Vidic X/X
> 
> X/X Carrick/Fellaini X/Cleverley Januzaj/X
> 
> X/X
> 
> RVP/Welbeck​
> fill in the X's with new players and spot the obvious departures.*


i'd say the need for wingers is greater than someone who can play behind the striker. Januzaj's natural position is behind the striker, give him a chance there, no doubt he will do better than kagawa.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



united_07 said:


> i'd say the need for wingers is greater than someone who can play behind the striker. Januzaj's natural position is behind the striker, give him a chance there, no doubt he will do better than kagawa.


Is "play Januzaj behind the striker" going to become the new "START PLAYING FABIO!" which was the new "play Kagawa through the middle"? :moyes2


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Is "play Januzaj behind the striker" going to become the new "START PLAYING FABIO!" which was the new "play Kagawa through the middle"? :moyes2


dont forget 'why isnt he playing pogba and morrison?' from a couple of seasons ago :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I wasn't about then tbleroy.

Pogba stuff is a fair cop, although I'm not so sure that Ravel would help you out all that much...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

http://t.co/IJwHXuKJF5


----------



## haribo

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> We're swapping Mata or De Bruyne for Gundogan so lol at you, Irish Jet. It depends actually, as we may buy Paul Pogba.


You'll buy another African and loan him out immediately. AND YOU WILL LIKE IT
















https://twitter.com/mufc____fan/


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Haribo :lmao

That is fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:lmao we're so fucking shit. Absolutely awful.

Moyes is out of his league. It's obvious.

Taken a team that's walked the league and turned us into boring, un inspiring tripe.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> We're swapping Mata or De Bruyne for Gundogan so lol at you, Irish Jet. It depends actually, as we may buy Paul Pogba.


Draxler is also Arsenal-bound as part of the French-to-German movement that's slowly been implemented at the Emirates over the last few years, so that's another one our Irish Jet will have to amend.

(apparently we are actually favourites to sign Draxler, btw. I'm assuming Wenger thinks he can get him as well, or Rosicky would've signed a new contract several yesterdays ago (although I hope both are here next season))

Someone make a Willian smilie, please. It makes me feel dirty having such a man crush on a Chelsea player, but I can't help the feels. I just can't.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Don't feel dirty. WILL I AN is a great, great guy. Look what he did to Spurs and how he is now bossing opponents now.

WHAT A WASTE OF MONEY. ENJOY SITTING ON THE BENCH WILLIAN. SHOULD HAVE GONE TO SPURS.

:banderas at Kizwell.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

We were so awful, that my landlord took pity on me and got me a few free drinks from behind the bar.

Such a kick in the teeth. Two home games and two defeats. Can't wait until Sunderland on Tuesday.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Jesus tapdancing Christ, I knew we were gonna beat them but not like that.

Fucking unreal Forest. Best performance of the season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I'm going to try to make a serious post, but it will probably descend into me breaking out in fits of laughter.



> We played quite well at times, got near the edge of the box quite regular


This sums it up for me. How the fuck is that a positive? I completely agree with WOOLCOCK (I think it was, but even if it wasn't, I agree with you in general about stuff [STUFF] WOOLCOCK) in that Moyes is more worried about how his attitude is perceived by the media than anything else. He was slammed earlier in the season because he called the squad not good enough, so he's trying to be positive. The problem is the above quote is Hodgy Podgy Positive™. It's just utter shite. The message is wrapped in a positive tone, but if you hear what he's saying, it's absolute bullshit, and it's not at all encouraging to the squad.

How getting near the edge of the box equates to playing well is beyond me. Of course you got there, you're playing at fucking home against a team that hasn't won many games of late and you're the fucking champions. How does that equate to playing well? It doesn't. It's Hodgy Podgy Positive™ bullshit. The only difference is it's now your turn.

Sure, his tactics are crap. They seem to be just get it to the box and ping it in. The problem is that there's no creativity elsewhere. He doesn't encourage defence splitting passes. There's no one in midfield who is being told to try to go through the middle. Ping it out to Valencia and have him cross it. It worked once too, because Buttner actually put in a decent cross (it would have been better if Fabio was on the pitch though, wouldn't it? Oh right.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Excuse me. I had something in my throat.) The point is that there seems to be rubbish all movement out of positions, and everything is just stagnant. They know the idea is just get it wide and cross it. Take Januzaj out, and it seems nobody does anything else.

Ferguson had a rough start, so I hope he implores the board to keep Moyes on. I don't think he would want to admit defeat. Moyes is his choice after all, and he's not going to try to run away from the problem. Not like Moyes does.

:moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3


----------



## Josh

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

shitchester shitnited :hayden3


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Not even mad anymore. I was laughing for about 5 minutes after Fabio was sent off and even when they got the winner, it won me 30 quid so not all bad. Fuck the FA Cup anyway. It's actually kind of intriguing seeing how far we can fall.

Moyes is still a cunt, naturally.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










:banderas


----------



## Kenny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:lmao


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:jordan5

Too bad he spelt "You're" wrong and made himself look like an idiot too :deandre


----------



## Kenny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

sorry if posted already


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:moyes3
He ain't, going nowhere, he ain't, going nowhere
He can't be stopped now, cause it's Bad Moyes for life​


----------



## Zen

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



King Kenny said:


> sorry if posted already


Whoooooo da fuckk are man uniiiiiited.﻿


----------



## Kenny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*


----------



## Humph

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Theo out for 6 months, fuck.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Brickhouse is swinging from the ceiling right now.

:ti


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Arsenal's official website is saying that Theo Walcott is going to be out for six months after rupturing his anterior cruciate ligament.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

INB4 a Spurs fan makes a pic with a Spurs player holding up six fingers :banderas


----------



## haribo

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*


----------



## EGame

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Arsenal's official website is saying that Theo Walcott is going to be out for six months after rupturing his anterior cruciate ligament.


goodnight sweet career


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Walcott is going to miss the World Cup as well.


----------



## Curry

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I hope the FA ban him for the rest of the season now just for the sake of it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Hard times :theo. Hard times.

Also this thread was in full GOAT mode over the last few days damn :lmao. Good to see Liverpool not being the laughing stock of the footy threads for once :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Whoooooo da fuckk are man uniiiiiited.


Manchester United Football Club is an English professional football club, based in Old Trafford, Greater Manchester, that plays in the Premier League. Founded as Newton Heath LYR Football Club in 1878, the club changed its name to Manchester United in 1902 and moved to Old Trafford in 1910.

Manchester United have won many trophies in English football, including a record 20 League titles, a record 11 FA Cups, four League Cups and a record 20 FA Community Shields. The club has also won three European Cups, one UEFA Cup Winners' Cup, one UEFA Super Cup, one Intercontinental Cup and one FIFA Club World Cup. In 1998–99, the club won a continental treble of the Premier League, the FA Cup and the UEFA Champions League, an unprecedented feat for an English club.

The 1958 Munich air disaster claimed the lives of eight players. In 1968, under the management of Matt Busby, Manchester United was the first English football club to win the European Cup. Alex Ferguson won 28 major honours, and 38 in total, from November 1986 to May 2013, when he announced his retirement after 26 years at the club. Fellow Scot David Moyes was appointed as his replacement on 9 May 2013.

Manchester United is the third-richest football club in the world for 2011–12 in terms of revenue, with an annual revenue of €395.9 million, and the second most valuable sports team in 2013, valued at $3.165 billion.It is one of the most widely supported football teams in the world.After being floated on the London Stock Exchange in 1991, the club was purchased by Malcolm Glazer in May 2005 in a deal valuing the club at almost £800 million.In August 2012, Manchester United made an initial public offering on the New York Stock Exchange.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



CGS said:


> Also this thread was in full GOAT mode over the last few days damn :lmao. Good to see Liverpool not being the laughing stock of the footy threads for once :brodgers


Just the posters :moyes6


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Simply ridiculous. As I said that day, he had no business still being in the game after all the subs had been used up. 

Don't know how we can win the league with this kind of injury luck. Walcott made this a different and better team. After five months out, I don't think Ox is going to be himself for a bit. Serge is incredibly talented but he's freaking 18. Just an absolute nightmare.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*Arsenal were doing fine without him before his recent return. Ozil/Cazorla/Ramsey is more than fine along that front midfield 3. It's only a massive blow if Giroud gets a similar injury and they don't have Theo to deputise up front. Obviously it hurts Arsenal but not as much as overreactions suggest. *


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*BAN PLS*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Manchester United Football Club is an English professional football club, based in Old Trafford, Greater Manchester, that plays in the Premier League. Founded as Newton Heath LYR Football Club in 1878, the club changed its name to Manchester United in 1902 and moved to Old Trafford in 1910.
> 
> Manchester United have won many trophies in English football, including a record 20 League titles, a record 11 FA Cups, four League Cups and a record 20 FA Community Shields. The club has also won three European Cups, one UEFA Cup Winners' Cup, one UEFA Super Cup, one Intercontinental Cup and one FIFA Club World Cup. In 1998–99, the club won a continental treble of the Premier League, the FA Cup and the UEFA Champions League, an unprecedented feat for an English club.
> 
> The 1958 Munich air disaster claimed the lives of eight players. In 1968, under the management of Matt Busby, Manchester United was the first English football club to win the European Cup. Alex Ferguson won 28 major honours, and 38 in total, from November 1986 to May 2013, when he announced his retirement after 26 years at the club. Fellow Scot David Moyes was appointed as his replacement on 9 May 2013.
> 
> Manchester United is the third-richest football club in the world for 2011–12 in terms of revenue, with an annual revenue of €395.9 million, and the second most valuable sports team in 2013, valued at $3.165 billion.It is one of the most widely supported football teams in the world.After being floated on the London Stock Exchange in 1991, the club was purchased by Malcolm Glazer in May 2005 in a deal valuing the club at almost £800 million.In August 2012, Manchester United made an initial public offering on the New York Stock Exchange.





WOOLCOCK said:


> Just the posters :moyes6


Double post.

Where is the warning, Jolel?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Seabs said:


> *Arsenal were doing fine without him before his recent return. Ozil/Cazorla/Ramsey is more than fine along that front midfield 3. It's only a massive blow if Giroud gets a similar injury and they don't have Theo to deputise up front. Obviously it hurts Arsenal but not as much as overreactions suggest. *


I know he started all but one game at right winger, but he will have to be replaced by a striker. Since the Man City game, he's been the target man and the one we try to get behind defences. 

I think he may be more interested in Arsenal than vice versa, but someone like Jackson Martinez would rejuvenate my hopes. We need pace in the attack to be at our best.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Agree with Moz


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

WOOLCOCK obviously sinking along with Man United


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: A THREAD FULL OF PEOPLE WITH SENSIBLE CHOCOLATE STORING HABITS..AND MOZ*

Chin up Moz.


*Chins in Hamada's case.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: A THREAD FULL OF PEOPLE WITH SENSIBLE CHOCOLATE STORING HABITS..AND MOZ*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Chin up Moz.
> 
> 
> *Chins in Hamada's case.


Now resorting to insulting a fellow posters appearance outside of rants.

Shame on you, Ste'. Shame on you. 

SMDFH 

Jolel, do something for gods sake! 








I lolled though, heartedly


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Big blow for England for the World Cup, Walcott was probably our best winger.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Just the posters :moyes6


:moyes6



ROUSEY said:


> Double post.
> 
> Where is the warning, Jolel?


Tbh. Get on it JOEL!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Joel has my back. As an articulate black man and an honourable Welshman, us minorities have to stick together.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Joel has my back. *As an articulate black man*


:ti



> and an honourable Welshman, *us minorities have to stick together.*


:moyes5


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

#MoyesIn is trending on twitter :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Terrible news. 

Good thing Gnabry is so boss. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Big blow for England for the World Cup, Walcott was probably our best winger.


FUCK YER INGLAND (Actually, I doubt even half the Arsenal fans here are English. Like, seriously).

Big blow. Could be really big. For Arsenal, I mean. Well, England as well, but IDGAF about that. He really gave us something different. Obviously he has the pace, but his movement is first class as well. He's a totally different option to Giroud and he gave us another sort of dimension. We already had no pace - or width, really - with him and Ox out. Now he's out again and Ox is coming back after sixty four months on the shelf. Basically agreed with what Brickhouse said about it all (the injury, Ox, Gnabry, etc). Does Wenger go for a winger AND a striker now? Does he go for Martinez (also agree with Brickhouse on that)? There's no point running to panic stations just yet, because this is Arsenal and how often has this happened to our chocolate fitba players in the past? Shit loads, that's how often. But then, we haven't had an honest to goodness shot of winning the league like this in a while, either. 

Fuck it, I'll go have a weep for a while and see how I feel.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Is that not the exact same injury Michael Owen got in the game against Sweden in 2006? Pretty sure it was, that injury kept him out for almost a year iirc and he was never the same after that.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Collymore just tweeted this.

If you're Jewish, you will probably find these comments to be offensive so WARNING



Spoiler: A few idiot Arsenal fans taking things too far on twitter















Smh :kobe


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Massive blow  

Hope Wenger doesn't say Sanogo and Oxlade will be like new signings when they return from injury.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:lol football fans and especially football fans on twitter, i would have a go at arsenal fans but every club has a large portion of wankers and not just on twitter.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I know I'm an Arsenal fan, but this is the truth:

Many Arsenal fans shit on Spurs just to make Arsenal seem better. Because Arsenal can't really talk shit about United, City, Chelsea, or even Liverpool.

I actually don't even hate Spurs, I just think they are mediocre. I hate United more than Spurs.

Taking things too far here.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Pedro would fit perfectly with Arsenal now, but he's not getting sold. Neither is Benzema and I'm 90% sure Mandzukic is staying put until summer too. That's why Martinez is so appealing. He has no real emotional attachment to Porto and the scouting at that club is so elite that even good players are expendable.

In the likely event that we end up with a target of a lesser calibre than those gentlemen, we need to double-down and sign two attackers. One who can play on the wing and centrally and another who is a pure striker. I would be something less than overjoyed with getting both Pato and Berbatov, but I wouldn't be discouraged either.

Michu would be another appealing player.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



CGS said:


> :ti


Show respect, son. You can only dream to be as brilliant as I am.

WOOLCOCK is a good man. If he double posts, it was a clear accident. He's not ABSOLUTE FILTHY SCUM like yourself or that hub cap stealing, car stereo thieving, Mozza. 

A damn shame that Walcott will miss the World Cup.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> ABSOLUTE FILTHY SCUM like that pic stealing, sig thieving, Mozza


:agree:


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Awwww look at the girl in that gif in WOOLCOCK's avatar awwwww


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pato is shit. Pass. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



> Liverpool joy as Daniel Sturridge returns to training almost a month ahead of schedule
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpool-joy-daniel-sturridge-returns-2995437












Fantastic


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Fantastic



A 2 and a 1? clearly having a dig :moyes5:moyes5


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Big blow for Arsenal and England obviously. Arsenal look a lot better with Walcott because it gives them a threat in behind. I would have had him starting on the RW for England at the World Cup too, but Hodgson mightn't have even picked him. Nobody knows what's going on in his head.

I don't think I can see Wenger going for Martinez right now. That's big money, although they have a few more quid after the mongs in the away section showed Walcott with coins. Wenger seems reluctant to buy anyone this window, continually saying he only would if. Granted, that if has now happened, but I could easily see him falling back on Podolski now. If Podolski is injured again then he'll have to do something, but I think Wenger is really hoping he doesn't have to.



WOOLCOCK said:


> Manchester United Football Club is an English professional football club, based in Old Trafford, Greater Manchester, that plays in the Premier League. Founded as Newton Heath LYR Football Club in 1878, the club changed its name to Manchester United in 1902 and moved to Old Trafford in 1910.
> 
> Manchester United have won many trophies in English football, including a record 20 League titles, a record 11 FA Cups, four League Cups and a record 20 FA Community Shields. The club has also won three European Cups, one UEFA Cup Winners' Cup, one UEFA Super Cup, one Intercontinental Cup and one FIFA Club World Cup. In 1998–99, the club won a continental treble of the Premier League, the FA Cup and the UEFA Champions League, an unprecedented feat for an English club.
> 
> The 1958 Munich air disaster claimed the lives of eight players. In 1968, under the management of Matt Busby, Manchester United was the first English football club to win the European Cup. Alex Ferguson won 28 major honours, and 38 in total, from November 1986 to May 2013, when he announced his retirement after 26 years at the club. Fellow Scot David Moyes was appointed as his replacement on 9 May 2013.
> 
> Manchester United is the third-richest football club in the world for 2011–12 in terms of revenue, with an annual revenue of €395.9 million, and the second most valuable sports team in 2013, valued at $3.165 billion.It is one of the most widely supported football teams in the world.After being floated on the London Stock Exchange in 1991, the club was purchased by Malcolm Glazer in May 2005 in a deal valuing the club at almost £800 million.In August 2012, Manchester United made an initial public offering on the New York Stock Exchange.


What about man uniiiiiited?



Liam Miller said:


> A 2 and a 1? clearly having a dig :moyes5:moyes5


Throw some cash at us so we can get the Salah deal done.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> Show respect, son. You can only dream to be as brilliant as I am.
> 
> WOOLCOCK is a good man. If he double posts, it was a clear accident. He's not ABSOLUTE FILTHY SCUM like yourself or that hub cap stealing, car stereo thieving, Mozza.
> 
> A damn shame that Walcott will miss the World Cup.



:ti I'd have you know that me and Moz are brilliant people. Two of the kindest, smartest and most generous people you shall ever meet. You know what Joel, you're starting to get out of hand as a mod. I think it's time for a change here. Never thought I would say this but

#Moz4Mod

Also good news on Danny being back a lil early. More depth back into the attack. Hopefully him and Suarez can finish where they left off in 2013.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Walcott injury is a loss but with Podolski there, it's not that big of a loss. But Wenger hates Podolski for some reason, so...

We need to sign that striker now. It's really a need.


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

With only a short time between games I expect quite a few changes tonight

wouldnt mind something like this

de Gea

smalling evans vidic evra

carrick giggs

valencia januzaj zaha

welbeck​


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Fantastic


:mark: :mark: :mark:

And only down to 5th in the scoring charts after all that time out injured. He comin' :sturridge


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Yeah, Zaha barely plays all season and Moyes is gonna play him in a massive semi final (Y)


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

INB4 Zaha comes on as a late sub and gets sent off :moyes3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

massive is a bit far

supposedly we're going to go in pretty full strength. not sure if that's wise with newcastle away to follow, but that's why pelle gets paid the big bucks

joe
zab vinny nasty kolarov
yayadinho
navas nasri silva
dzeko

is what i expect to see.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*Every game is must win for us right now. Moyes will probably be valuing this Semi-Final more than he should too because he'll probably think it'll reflect better on his performance this season if he can get us to a Cup Final. Which is bollocks if we finish below 5th but he'll use that line for the rest of the season. As sad as it is to say it, this is the leg we need to win and have a lead going into the home leg. Hernandez best not start up front on his own again. Cleverley is probably gonna play again despite playing every single minute over Xmas/New Year unless Giggs and Carrick start CM which means one of our wingers will be shit. Januzaj and Welbeck should be the first names on the teamsheet again. No idea why both teams got scheduled to play on Sunday and then Tuesday. Move West Ham/Forest to Saturday and have City/WH today and us tomorrow. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Kiz said:


> massive is a bit far


Nah, this cup campaign is massive for United. Not the cup itself, but what it could represent. If they can win the cup (via defeating City in the final), then that could give them new confidence and new life. Atm, we're at a stage where winning two games gets you in the top 4 and losing two sees you out, so it's not too late for United to turn shit around and kick on. A cup win could give both the players and Moyes that push.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

micah fit but not in the squad, demi fit and in squad, rodders, kun and jovetic (shock horror) all still injured, navas apparently 'unavailabe', whatever that means.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Inabit Jolel xx #Moz4Mod*



CGS said:


> :ti I'd have you know that me and Moz are brilliant people. Two of the kindest, smartest and most generous people you shall ever meet. You know what Joel, you're starting to get out of hand as a mod. I think it's time for a change here. Never thought I would say this but
> 
> #Moz4Mod
> 
> Also good news on Danny being back a lil early. More depth back into the attack. Hopefully him and Suarez can finish where they left off in 2013.


My southern brother has spoken. An outstanding poster such as CGS would never tell a lie and he only wants what is best for the forum and the people.

JoLEL, your time is up, my time is now. :cena5

Also, Sunderland to win 125-0 tonight.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Not to say Moyes is great but he's had a bad run of injuries to first team players. RVP, Carrick, Rafael, Fellaini, Vidic and now Rooney too.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

The fact that things are expected of us obviously means we're destined to fail. Probably would've benefited us more if utd were still on a bit of a run. Although if they're forced to attack tonight then it means we're better suited to play our style which we sometimes have struggled with at home when the onus is on us. Hopefully Alonso comes in for the DOSS seeing as the DOSS is shite at fitba. If he fancies scoring one of those fancy goals vs utd and proving me wrong tho then :draper2


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

yeah Zaha isn't starting and Januzaj isn't playing behind the striker, it'll likely be something like

DDG

Smalling Evans Vidic Evra

Valencia Carrick Giggs Januzaj

Kagawa

Welbeck

changed

must win this game


----------



## kusksu

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

^^Young's injured I think, so probably Kagawa or Valencia to start.

We're away tonight, so overall I'm pretty hopeful.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*Fletcher won't start again after playing 90 minutes and looking gassed for 45 of them on Sunday.*


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Fantastic


:banderas


----------



## haribo

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



CGS said:


> Two of the kindest, *smartest* and most generous people you shall ever meet.


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

David McDonnell, the journalist who has been getting team news early, is saying Ferdinand is out for 2 weeks. The rumour before was that Ferdinand was the mole, and now it seems even more likely


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Ferdinand's done. Love what he's done for the club, but it wouldn't bother me if he never plays again for us.

That rep picture haribo sent me...:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Yeah, Rio's done. Does his contract end this summer?

Gotta feel for the United fans. First day back at work and some of the kids (11 & 12) were taunting the United fans, bless them. We asked them all before we started if they enjoyed their Christmas & New Year, and a few piped up. We had "the United fans didn't", "United had New Year off too". They copped it all afternoon, poor lads. I did feel sorry for them.


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



> De Gea, Rafael, Vidic, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Cleverley, Giggs, Januzaj, Welbeck
> Subs. Lindegaard. Smalling. Hernandez. Fletcher. Kagawa. Buttner. Zaha


rafael back :mark:

januzaj could be behind the striker as well


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*Excited to see Januzaj get the chance to play inside. Betting Giggs plays inside now. Probably as strong a team we could put out if Young is injured. *


----------



## MOX

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

i genuinely believe united can cause an upset tonight


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Andre with that haunting 'Children of the Corn' Moyes rep. Jesus wept.



BOLO YEUNG said:


> i genuinely believe united can cause an upset tonight


It's what the cups are made of!


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Fantastic


Aww yess. Soon...:kolo1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

How much shit will Adnan get kicked out of him by cattermole?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Wtf is going on with my team! Lol defence.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

1-0 Sunderland :moyes1


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN! GET IN!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Tom Cleverley is actually fucking retarded. I mean it, completely 100% full retard. Looks exactly like the white marine from A Few Good Men, who's unsurprisingly also retarded. His performance today has been laughable for a professional fitba player. He is the undisputed worst of all time and no wonder we're capitulating with this window licking jabroni in the centre of our team.

That Scottish commentator on Sky is also a fucking retard and I hope he gets hit by a train. cunt of a man.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Serves United and Moyes right after 35 minutes of utter garbage from the team. The usual Moyes tactics; sit deep, don't press the Sunderland team, don't give any real support to Welbeck in the middle and defend poorly. No creativity, no spark, sums up United this season perfectly.

Sure, United had more possession and more control of the game for the last 10-15 minutes of the first half but besides the Giggs chance, what did United do? Valencia has been anonymous and completely shut out, Cleverley has been in WOAT mode - just giving the ball away constantly and not getting stuck in to any challenges, Carrick has been awful and Evra continues to be a defensive liability, to the point Moyes had to have a word with him 5 minutes into the match. Absolute shambolic defending for the Giggs own goal.

Not surprised though, it has been the United way all season. Just look at the players heads go in their hands when the goal went in, almost drained the confidence from them as if they don't know what's going on anymore.

The players should be up for this, like really up for it from the dire shit they've produced but they've done nothing as usual all of the first half. Adnan and Welbeck have been the only players that can leave the pitch with their heads held high.

Better pick it up second half. Knowing Moyes, he'll tell the team to defend for the 1-0 loss.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Irish Jet said:


> Tom Cleverley is actually fucking retarded. I mean it, completely 100% full retard. Looks exactly like the white marine from A Few Good Men, who's unsurprisingly also retarded. His performance today has been laughable for a professional fitba player. He is the undisputed worst of all time and no wonder we're capitulating with this window licking jabroni in the centre of our team.
> 
> That Scottish commentator on Sky is also a fucking retard and I hope he gets hit by a train. cunt of a man.


I honest to god didn't even realise Cleverley was actually on. Seriously. Had no idea he was playing.

Also, that's Davie Provan and he's great. What has he done to vex you so?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

VIDIC


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Nemanja Vidic will certainly 'have words with thee'.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Fucking snipe uncleverly NOW


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Borini 2-1 :moyes1


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Get up Borini


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Tom Cleverley looks like a lad who never eats his soup without a pair of armbands.


If Rafael had been sent off then I would have been tempted to mute the game and just play the Benny Hill theme tune over the remaining 22 minutes.


----------



## Nige™

Oh Cleverley!! If this doesn't push Moyes into going for another midfielder and or kneecapping the waste of space, I don't know what will.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Very soft penalty, if that was januzaj up the other end he would have probably been booked for diving, very minimal contact.

Also would have been a joke if rafael would have been sent off for that, despite what this co-commentator on sky thinks, he seems to be moaning about rafael the whole game.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

United doesn't need another midfielder. They just need to buy Webb back from Chelsea.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Ferguson looks like Parker from Thunderbirds tonight. Arf :~



United are Scratchy and Moyes is Itchy. Antonio Valencia is Poochie.


----------



## AEA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

United fpalm


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










Shame it's not the real Suarez though ._ .


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Sunderland have just beaten Manchester United after 20 attempts....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AEA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Ok.. Moyes go buy some fucking players now please. Its time to panic!!


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Another shocker.

And I dont know who to blame. Our players are awful. In every aspect. They are letting everyone down. Pile of shit.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Well done ROUSEY on winning £75.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

If players get performance related bonuses, then the majority of our first team and coaching staff are currently debtors of the club.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Even Flow said:


> Well done ROUSEY on winning £75.


Thank you! :hb

And thank you Mr Moyes! :hb


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:moyes6:moyes5:moyes4:moyes2:moyes1:moyes7
















:moyes3













I'm pretty sure it's not even Moyes anymore. Every single player on United is genuinely shit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Moz the right one?????? 

Anyway I still expect Man U to beat Sunderland in the return leg so it's nothing to lol at too much just yet. Still awful run of games and Moyes really isn't helping himself. He's just lucky that he will indeed be given to the end of the year. If he was in charge of any other team within the top 8 outside Everton he would probably be gone right now with a run like this.


----------



## Zen

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

United 100% losing record in 2014 3 out of 3


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Adrien Mercier said:


> United 100% losing record in 2014 3 out of 3


Not much slips past you, Inspector Clouseau.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Januzaj is just about the only United player that looked halfway good there.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Not much slips past you, Inspector Clouseau.


Those stats are downloaded directly to his internal system hardware storage setting drive thingy. It's his duty to repost them here for us. I for one have no problem with it, either.

EDIT: fuck yer dubble post. Fire me, I'm already fired.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Would 'Go Go Mediocrity!' have been more appropriate?


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

No interview from Moyes then...... :moyes3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

<bookmarks>

http://www.hasmoyesbeensacked.com


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Jesus, Moyes excuses are now transferring to Giggs. Moyes said on MUTV that United _"bossed the game and played very well after 15 minutes_" and _"we were unlucky with the officials decisions going against us"_ and Giggs said _"we played well"_. Now Moyes needs to stop painting over these exposing cracks, he's doing a terrible job, he's doing everything wrong and he needs to admit he and the team need to do better. To lose against Swansea, have players come out and say they're disappointed and angry and need to respond against Sunderland, apologised to the fans and then put in this atrocious performance is sickening to witness. Today was some of the most dire football from United, which has been the norm this season.

Negative. Incompetent. Awful. Ancient. Excuses. The Moyes way!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Johnson was class when he came on. Single handedly won a match winning pen out of absolutely nothing.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*I'll save myself the time of pointing out where it all went wrong because it's the exact same post I've made after 80% of our games this season. Welbeck was very poor tonight and when 1 of only 3 players we have playing well has an off night it's curtains. Giggs and Januzaj at least looked to make stuff happen while everyone else played statues. Carrick is either shit or so not ready to be playing again. Cleverley's cross for the goal was incredible but he undid with a brainless challenge for the penalty. Foul all day long once you step across a player like that. Could argue it wasn't inside the area at contact but we deserved to lose anyway. Sunderland wanted it more than us and played better football than us. I apologise to Shep for enjoying the prospect of 2 extra wins this season. I apologise greatly indeed. We won't the home leg by 2 goals either. I think we've won by 2 goals at home a grand total of 3 games this season and they were all only because the opposition were horrific. Sunderland aren't a horrific team, more of a clumsy one. Now for JLC related gifs for erection purposes ..... erm. Why not?




























THINK ABOUT WHAT THIS IS DOING TO RACHEL MOYES. THINK ABOUT RACHEL.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










An accurate way to sum up your typical United performance as of late.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I lost all urge to mock Manchester united now. More GIFS plz


----------



## Shepard

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Not to sound harsh, but despite everything that's happened this season I really expected more from united. 15 minutes at the start of the second half aside I never really felt worried by them. Defense was really well organised, helped by alonso being an actual left back and not a potato, plus borini was finally making runs off fletcher (who also played well but visibly faded. Same for Larsson, surprised we didn't take him off but he was a warrior) which we've been crying out for. Giaccherini was fine without being anything special so the sub for Johnson was really well done and it was nice to see the Johnson people expect. I'd love to see it carry on for a while but that's definitely a wait and see case. Bringing Jozy on with 15 minutes to go to basically hold the ball and bully defenders is ideal. If Fletcher decides to pull the finger out and not be sold at the same time then I'd quite like that as a confidence builder for jozy, especially if he could nick a goal sometime (shurrup mozza/andre).

But aye a goal lead going into the next leg is nice. Away goals count right? In which case I can't see us progressing without at least a goal at utd. Regardless I think we'll concede one at least but provided we can get one then who knows. Wembley wouldn't be half bad but lets focus on getting past fulham first. Thats a massive game, arguably bigger than tonight. We're notoriously bad at taking momentum from our big wins this season and it wouldn't half be a bad place to break that run. But we'll probably have a 0-0 we could nick on another day.



Also Seabs is it fair if I LAUD this win over you, ya nancy :hayden3 inb4 the 18 yr old bails you out AGAIN. this is why two legs suck


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*








sums it up well


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I think away goals only count after Extra-Time

Note: I'm probably wrong. This is known to happen to me often


----------



## Hazzard

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

https://vine.co/v/h3uh7A0vjY5


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

It shouldn't matter seeing as United have the disadvantage in the second leg, playing at Old Trafford and what not :moyes1


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Great treble by Moyesy.

Honestly, I'm a bit concerned that United have been so gash that he will actually get the boot at the end of the season. Keep him on please. His work is only just beginning. Keep playing Cleverley in every single game. Keep getting bitched out by opposition midfields before saying you dominated the game. Keep having rubbish all creativity and movement. Keep on keeping on. Have faith in Moyesy. Every other club does.

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...lcott-return-quicker-suggest-belgian-surgeons

Interesting re Walcott and knee injuries in general.


----------



## God™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Moyes: "We are having to play the opposition & the officials at this moment..maybe I've got to understand that's what happens at Man United"

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Is this deluded cunt serious?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:moyes2 straight up doing a rafa at United

:moyes5


I don't hate moyes nor am i anti moyes i just think it's to big of a job for him and his tactics, the players though fuck me what a pack of cunts.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










:banderas :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I'm going to wait until City are top before jumping ship.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

That's the way of a true champion.


----------



## Josh

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

shitchester shitnited :hayden3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm going to wait until City are top before jumping ship.


Fuck city, it's all about the Schteve revolution at Derby.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



united_07 said:


> Very soft penalty, if that was januzaj up the other end he would have probably been booked for diving, very minimal contact.


:banderas :januzajthagoat


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Moyes cunt blah blah blah.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

i'd be less smug about United's fall if i didn't cop so much shit from United fans after we dropped down the ladder :kobe10


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

How could we not laugh at woy and kenny but :moyes6 is trying his hardest to top that.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

out of his league, looks absolutely clueless on the sidelines

#stuckwithmoyes

:jay


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Liam Miller said:


> How could we not laugh at woy and kenny but :moyes6 is trying his hardest to top that.


I know, i'm just saying that its hard not to be so pleased at United struggling.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

why is ferguson at every single game

put your feet up at home, watch it on the telly, have a scotch or 16 like old times. every time something goes wrong the camera cuts to him. this is just as predicted. spooky how right myself and andre were in the catbox pre season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Rush said:


> I know, i'm just saying that its hard not to be so pleased at United struggling.



Didn't expect nothing less even from the fans of "smaller" clubs that also seem to be enjoying it :jose


What was said kiz if i may ask?


----------



## EGame

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Fergie retires yet he is at every united game. loll

Does United even GOAT?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Liam Miller said:


> Didn't expect nothing less even from the fans of "smaller" clubs that also seem to be enjoying it :jose
> 
> 
> What was said kiz if i may ask?


basically that it would be a real struggle with moyes, he isn't good enough, ferguson slumming around each game wouldn't help, etc etc. i didnt have them for top 4, but i had spuds for top 3 so it evens out :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I honestly thought we'd be okay but i guess i overrate the squad or rate the players at what level they can play at rather than what they consistently play at. Also thought moyes was much better than this but the football and style of play is rotten.


----------



## corkymccorkell

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Cardiff's Vincent Tan's 90's one hit wonder, Chilling in the backseat.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Good. Chelsea have United in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



> Andrew Beasley ‏@BassTunedToRed 11h
> #LFC's on loan players (Borini and Assaidi) have scored against Chelsea (x2), United, Everton and Newcastle (x2)this season. Nice one, lads!


Yes. Nice one indeed :brodgers



Kiz said:


> why is ferguson at every single game
> 
> put your feet up at home, watch it on the telly, have a scotch or 16 like old times. every time something goes wrong the camera cuts to him. this is just as predicted. spooky how right myself and andre were in the catbox pre season.


Yeah, because nobody else saw any of this coming :kobe8


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

i'm sure others did. i just didnt mention them because me and andre are besties.

take a hike son


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Sunderland on dat cup run. :lmao @ United.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*Don't see a major issue with Fergie being at games. He is a Club Director. Wouldn't be raised as an issue if Moyes was doing well. Is he supposed to not go to games of the club he loves just for the sake of avoiding a few camera shots? It was part of the job when Moyes took it and every single person knew Fergie would still be around because he was still at the club in a different capacity. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

but he's not doing well. the pressure of replacing him was huge enough. now he's at every game watching him fail? just increases the pressure.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



> Hitzlsperger: I am gay, Former Aston Villa and West Ham midfielder Thomas Hitzlsperger has revealed he is gay. He is the highest-profile footballer to 'come out' and he follows in the footsteps of David Moyes, who revealed his sexuality last year.


Good for him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Can understand Fergie going to home games since he lives in Manchester (I believe). But the guy is at every away game as well. I doubt it's nothing malicious and maybe he just has nothing better to do, but having him looming all the time can't help. Not that it would matter, as Moyes was never the man for the job.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:fergie to come out of retirement and continue managing until he's 80 plz


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Renegade™ said:


> :fergie to come out of retirement and continue managing until he's 80 plz


STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WITH MOYES STUCK WITH MOYES MAN UNITED :moyes4


----------



## God™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Apparently Arbeloa ran over Bale with his car. :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

So proud of you Arby.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

pretty sure that was Arbeloa taking the piss out of the whole thing.


----------



## God™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Damn, I was itching to make a Carbelowa joke.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Álvaro Arbeloa Verified account ‏@aarbeloa17

En realidad le pase por encima con el coche pero el tío es fuerte, y aún sigue vivo.. pic.twitter.com/36XeGbiyYQ










which google says is "Actually you run over with the car but the guy is strong, and he is still alive .." so i translate it as "Actually i just ran over him with a car, but he's strong and is still alive"


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Kiz said:


> but he's not doing well. the pressure of replacing him was huge enough. now he's at every game watching him fail? just increases the pressure.


*What is he supposed to do? Not go?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Seabs said:


> *What is he supposed to do? Not go?*


i think i quite clearly suggested that yes

at least the away games.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

QUICK DO IT AGAIN ALBY. DON'T LET HIM RUN AWAY.









:moyes3


----------



## Humph

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I imagine Arbeloa dreams a little higher than a Seat Ibiza


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I googled Spanish car, and it was the first one that wasn't wallpaper sized.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Good on Hitzlsperger but it shouldn't really be news or an issue that someone has to announce their sexuality but that's the world we live in especially in football and sports.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Hammer time :cena5


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I think I've worked Moyes out, poor bloke still abides by the tactical nous of Field Marshall Haig.

Whilst we're on the subject of veiled Blackadder references, CGS is Baldrick.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Liam Miller said:


> Good on Hitzlsperger but it shouldn't really be news or an issue that someone has to announce their sexuality but that's the world we live in especially in football and sports.


Spot on. It's really sad that it's considered news and a big deal, but if it helps other pros then great. My brother came out at Christmas, not that we were entirely surprised but it doesn't change the way you feel about them.

Unfortunately there are enough idiots who think it's wrong to be gay, even though it's not and it's something you don't have any choice over. In a locker room sport I can imagine it won't be easy, and there will be some narrow minded idiots in the crowd like at the Emirates the other night who have to act like morons for what they consider to be offensive. Sad but that's life.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

It's a shame for Der Hammer he couldn't come out whilst he was playing but I imagine now he's done it, it's a huge weight off his shoulders. Made up for him, he was good during his brief spell at Everton. THAT LEFT FOOT :faint:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

City already through after 40 minutes


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Good thing Big Sam rested those players at the weekend or they would be completely embarrassed here


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/08/the-knowledge-wrestling-buy-newcastle-united



> "In 2011, I heard rumours about the owner of American wrestling company WWE, Vince McMahon, trying to buy Newcastle United," says Morten Hansen. "Is this true? I also heard that he had plans of moving one or two home fixtures to the States, and he wanted to showcase professional wrestling matches as half-time shows. Has there ever been other instances of owners who wanted to move home fixtures for a specific team to another place, or owners who wanted who wanted to promote his other companies in half-time shows"
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell where the rumour linking Vince McMahon, the chairman of WWE described by the Mirror as "a bona fide, 110% certifiable maniac", with Newcastle came from, but it didn't take long to spread all over Twitter and start to creep in to the football news consciousness. The Newcastle Chronicle duly put the question to the club, but the official response was to brand the story "nonsense" and refuse to comment further. So the whole thing died almost as quickly as it had sprung in to life. And really, it's difficult to see how a rumour linking Sensible Mike Ashley's club with the man in charge of this sort of pantomime can ever have gained any traction.


Would this have made Bowyer vs Dyer a Shoot Style match?


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Forgot this game was even on.

lolwestham



> Gary Lineker ‏@GaryLineker 10m
> If Andy Carroll was fit, West Ham would be winning this game...


Lineker reeling them in on twitter atm. He's gonna need a bigger net :banderas


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



WOOLCOCK said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/08/the-knowledge-wrestling-buy-newcastle-united
> 
> 
> 
> Would this have made Bowyer vs Dyer a Shoot Style match?


Vince was probably inspired when he saw The People's Goalkeeper and most electrifying man on tyneside, Steve Harper


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

4-0 City.

I hope they only score 1 more goal, then my £1 bet at 18/1 will come in.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Synaesthesia said:


> Vince was probably inspired when he saw The People's Goalkeeper and most electrifying man on tyneside, Steve Harper


Still a better Savage elbow than Punk's.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Please hold on West Ham.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Even Flow said:


> Please hold on West Ham.


Aye, I need City, Fiorentina and Barca to not concede to win me £78.

Backed 5 games Both Teams to Score - *No*

Barca are winning 1-0, City 5-0 up and Fiorentina are 2-0 up after 53 minutes.

I could cash out for £30 now after putting £5 on but I don't think £30 is worth it. If it reaches the £50s I might..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

That loss to Sunderland starting to look like a good result.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Chievo just got a player sent off :mark:

But now Bet365 aren't letting me cash out. SCARED COWARDS!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

There is no way Allardyce can survive this, especially when he tried to justify playing a weakened team against Leicester because they were focusing on this game.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Thanks West Ham, you useless pricks.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Cashed out at £56. Viola had just gotten a player sent off seconds after I cashed out and Chievo are putting on some decent pressure so I think I made the best choice. (for my heart at least).

Could have won an extra £20 if I held out but £75 off Sunderland beating United and £56 tonight on a 5fold BTTS accy is nothing to turn up.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

With his winnings over the last two nights, Mozza could revive HeskeyForum and fund it for the next couple of years :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ROUSEY said:


> Cashed out at £56. Viola had just gotten a player sent off seconds after I cashed out and Chievo are putting on some decent pressure so I think I made the best choice. (for my heart at least).
> 
> Could have won an extra £20 if I held out but £75 off Sunderland beating United and £56 tonight on a 5fold BTTS accy is nothing to turn up.


You're on a roll.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*For as bad as we are it's still comforting to know that West Ham are still that bit worse.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

i havent seen the game yet, downloading it now but i see sky sports used navas' picture for ronny lopes in the subs lineup

gold star for sky sports.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



DwayneAustin said:


> With his winnings over the last two nights, Mozza could revive HeskeyForum and fund it for the next couple of years :mark:


:yes


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ROUSEY said:


> Cashed out at £56. Viola had just gotten a player sent off seconds after I cashed out and Chievo are putting on some decent pressure so I think I made the best choice. (for my heart at least).
> 
> Could have won an extra £20 if I held out but £75 off Sunderland beating United and £56 tonight on a 5fold BTTS accy is nothing to turn up.


you mean you won 60 pounds off sunderland beating united, and 51 tonight. You can't include your original stake as part of 'winnings' :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

chievo didn't score, you could've had so much more moz.


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Negredo becoming a ridiculous goal threat.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

the most incredible thing about negredo is his work rate. he doesn't stop. just before half time he's tracked all the way back to nick the ball off diame's foot on the edge of the box. a fantastic team player who's banging them in for fun.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

but is he better than soldado


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










unfortunately not no.


----------



## ABK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> Can understand Fergie going to home games since he lives in Manchester (I believe). But the guy is at every away game as well. I doubt it's nothing malicious and maybe he just has nothing better to do, but having him looming all the time can't help. Not that it would matter, as Moyes was never the man for the job.


B-but he's still a better choice than Jose. :moyes2 



Even Flow said:


> 4-0 City.
> 
> I hope they only score 1 more goal, then my £1 bet at 18/1 will come in.


:jose

Been occupied recently. Haven't been following games but can't miss the chance to post this :moyes3 and United's fall from grace :januzajthagoat


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Kiz said:


> i havent seen the game yet, downloading it now but i see sky sports used navas' picture for ronny lopes in the subs lineup
> 
> gold star for sky sports.


Dzeko lost count of the score in his interview, tells you all you need to know abotu the games really..

nice to see Lopes play, thats 1 goal and 1 assist in the 2 games i've seen him in..


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Negredo *becoming* a ridiculous goal threat.


?

He's been ridiculous since the start of the season.

Every London team that has visited the Etihad has let in 6 goals this season.






































































Except Crystal Palace :banderas


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Negredo or Costa to start for Spain in the WC? Neither. :cesc

Seriously, how good is Negredo! To think that he's been recognized and is scoring like this at 28 shows how underrated he's been all along.

@ Joel I'm sure HOL is referring to how Alvaro Negredo went from being "LOL @ City signing Negredo; GOALdado >>>>>> Negredo" to scoring at the same levels of Suarez, Ibra, Falcao, etc.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

16 million for him dat VALUE


----------



## EGame

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Razor King said:


> Negredo or Costa to start for Spain in the WC? Neither. :cesc
> 
> *Seriously, how good is Negredo! To think that he's been recognized and is scoring like this at 28 shows how underrated he's been all along.*
> 
> @ Joel I'm sure HOL is referring to how Alvaro Negredo went from being "LOL @ City signing Negredo; GOALdado >>>>>> Negredo" to scoring at the same levels of Suarez, Ibra, Falcao, etc.


He's only been doing that for the past 2 years, other than that he's been poor and is the reason why Villa and Torres were picked over him.


----------



## Wagg

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

BREAKING NEWS: Wilfried Zaha has handed a transfer request and demanded a move to West Brom after seeing Pepe Mel's daughter. :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:wilkins



> Daniel Agger ‏@DanielAgger 5m
> Disappointed with my injury! But I hope to be back strong within 4 weeks! Thanks for all the supporting tweets. ynwa.


And it's a good thing too that Agger will never walk alone coz he'd probably fall over and do his ACL.

Not sure what the situation is with Sakho's injury. Skrtel and Kolo it is then.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Sakho's apparently close, but I can't see Rodgers risking him starting.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

ilori should get some gametime.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

de Bruyne is out of Chelsea. Nice profit though


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










:moyes1


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

So without Rooney and RVP again, Rooney has been sent on warm weather training to try and get him over his injury.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Apparently Santon hasn't been training and could miss the City game. As well as Colo and Debuchy. Struggling to think of what back four we can even put out, I guess MYM - Saylor - Iron Mike - Haidara. Steven Taylor and Williamson at centre-back :jones

My body is not ready for the UTTER ANNIHILATION coming our way.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Wagg said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Wilfried Zaha has handed a transfer request and demanded a move to West Brom after seeing Pepe Mel's daughter. :lmao


:jt





























































































































:jt


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



united_07 said:


> So without Rooney and RVP again, Rooney has been sent on warm weather training to try and get him over his injury.


So he's away to Corfu to pump manky old hookers and do Skittle Bombs with Barry Chuckle.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Fútbol. Moyes. Suarez. West Ham. Hot sloots etc 

I'm really just posting to get that fancy new userbar.


----------



## EGame

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Razor King said:


> :moyes1


Probably the worst image I've ever seen. Whoever made this is on complete potato mode.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hamada said:


> :jt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jt




bama4

who dat?

I'm not even expecting us to win tonight, probably produce a potato bake performance and lose 2-1.

PROVE ME WRONG LADS


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

United will win tonight. They're not quite incompetent enough to lose against Swansea at home twice in a week.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



BkB Hulk said:


> United will win tonight. They're not quite incompetent enough to lose against Swansea at home twice in a week.


Agreed. Won 4 out of our last 5 in the league. Dat form. No for srs we'll lose.

Team I'd like to see today assuming all the crippling injuries are still there.

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Evans Evra

Januzaj Carrick Fletcher Kagawa

Hernandez Welbeck​
Valencia and Cleverley are playing too many games and they're simply not performing to an even mediocre standard, think we're severely limiting ourselves playing those two - Kagawa (who'd want to get his head out of his ass), Januzaj and Welbeck are all interchangable and give you some options. Would like to see us play without natural wingers to see if we can start playing with a bit more fluidiity, because lord knows this lumping it out to the wings craic, before aimlessely crossing it into the box is killing my soul. Really baffles me how we're playing like that considering Moyes almost never used wingers in that way at Everton, instead relying on the full backs, which we should be doing. Might be asking a lot of Fletcher but after the way Cleverley and Giggs played in mid-week there's no way to justify starting either of them. Would fucking love to see Phil Jones back in midfield. Plz happen, heck I'd even mark for a Fellaini sighting at this point. Carrick's another one who needs to get the finger out. I know he's just back from injury but he hasn't looked right all season, instead looking more like the train wreck he was in 2010.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...van-Persie-action-six-weeks-thigh-injury.html

:moyes3


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

We'll probably play

Cech
Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
Ramires Mikel
Willian Oscar Hazard
Torres​
Only change that could happen is probably Luiz in for one of Cahill or Mikel. Tough place to go today, Hull are very good at home, but we really ought to be winning this and putting pressure on City and Arsenal. We haven't been top of the league since the first week of the season. Time to do it now for a few hours :side:

Just lay down, Zombo.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Mata on the bench again 

Maybe Big Sam's last game today as well.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Well Willian, Hazard and Oscar are in better form than Mata right now, so there's nothing wrong with that. We're not going to see him in a lot of away games anymore.


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Thought that was a good performance from Chelsea. Stayed in the lower gears all game and still came out with a comfortable victory. Also, the league needs to figure out how to stop Hazard when he gets into his stride.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Good win. Hazard is killing it now. Torres was shite all game but got a goal. Top of the table, atleast till tomorrow


----------



## Nessler

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> Well Willian, Hazard and Oscar are in better form than Mata right now, so there's nothing wrong with that. We're not going to see him in a lot of away games anymore.


Yeah. Nothing like Chelsea need to play Mata. CAM is not even an issue. 2 great players for that position. There are problems elsewhere like defensive midfield and up front


----------



## Shepard

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

idk who decided to give Johnson steroids or something but these last three games he's been boss. Eager to run at defenses and his shots are less wayword. Two good free kicks for a goal & assist. Pls hold on. pls.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Dire game between us and West Brom. Back to our early season form I think. Looking clueless but solid as hell at the back. Due a Lallana GOAT goal and 1-0 win...I hope


----------



## Kenny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

come on norwich :side:


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Lallana is on fire


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



> De Gea, Rafael, Smalling, Vidic, Evra, Valencia, Carrick, Fletcher, Kagawa, Januzaj, Welbeck
> subs; Lindegaard, Giggs, Hernandez, Cleverley, Buttner, Zaha. Lingard


will be interesting to see who Moyes trusts more playing in the centre januzaj or kagawa.

Also nice to see Lingard making the bench


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Big win. Boruc with a huge save at the end. If Davis or Gazza were in goal it would have ended 1-1


----------



## Shepard

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Jozy w/ DEM STEPOVERS for the pen. Ki's pass for Johnsons second was sex as well. Poor defending for the fulham goal but I suppose we made up for it. Mannone made a ridiculously good save as well which probably won't get the attention it deserves since we were 3 goals up at the time. Wouldn't mind Jozy getting similar treatment to Johnson and just getting cameos to boost his confidence b/c he's done alright against tired legs. Only a matter of time before Johnson goes walkabout again in a game but hopefully it comes after the Stoke and Southampton games. Off the bottom :hb GWAN CARDIFF KOFF CARDIFF


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Just posting to get the fancy new userbar as well

But lol at Fulham. How shit must you have to be to lose to Sunderland :banderas


----------



## Nige™

Typical Big Sam. Targets the games he feels are most important, writes off the tough ones away like City and more often than not he wins them like today. Great result for them at Cardiff. Maybe their fans will shut up now. No fit centre halves at Forest last week, had to bring in a League One defender for City and concede six where top teams like Arsenal and Spurs have let in six without injury ravaged defences.

That's just Sam's way. Three points against a relegation rival away from home is a top result and Sam's priority, especially with the injuries to his defence. Won't be popular but was always effective for us and Bolton.

Tomkins coming back and getting sent off won't please him though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Nige™;28544241 said:


> *Typical Big Sam. Targets the games he feels are most important*, writes off the tough ones away like City and more often than not he wins them like today. Great result for them at Cardiff. Maybe their fans will shut up now. No fit centre halves at Forest last week, had to bring in a League One defender for City and concede six where top teams like Arsenal and Spurs have let in six without injury ravaged defences.
> 
> That's just Sam's way. Three points against a relegation rival away from home is a top result and Sam's priority, especially with the injuries to his defence. Won't be popular but was always effective for us and Bolton.
> 
> Tomkins coming back and getting sent off won't please him though.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Regarding the bolded, you say that but they failed to beat Stoke, Villa, Sunderland and WBA at home, as well as Palace and Fulham away in recent weeks. The problem with targeting just a certain set of games is that it can leave you in a dire relegation scrap when you shouldn't be in one, especially if you fail in said games. 

I'm not sure that it's fair to say that win should shut the fans up either, seeing as WHU hadn't won in the last seven games and the last eight league games. I do agree that the overreaction to the mid week thrashing was daft though, pretty much everyone gets tonked at the Etihad now.

OGS and TAN though :hayden3

Our game was only good because of Everton. I don't care to go into detail, people in the chat box know my feelings about it. Fair to say we were awful.


----------



## Damien

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I am happy West Ham won but Tomkins out now for 3 odd games will be a killer and Demel probably long term


----------



## The Monster

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



united_07 said:


> will be interesting to see who Moyes trusts more playing in the centre januzaj or kagawa.
> 
> Also nice to see Lingard making the bench


I like to believe kagawa will start central off welbeck but adnan & kagawa & even welbeck can all rotate positions. While Toni keeps width on the right. Toni can count himself lucky to be starting again but with rafael playing at RB both have good understanding with each other & when played v Swansea in fa cup I thought Swansea offered up lot width but never got good service from flanks by the goal & never used space out there well enough hopefully rafael & Toni can exploit that situation tonight.

Fletch & carrick will sit I doubt you will see either move forward much so ups to Adnan & kagawa to drop deeper to collect ball then start creating things by carrying ball up field. Its big game for kagawa so far not played at best but now got a chance to play as the no10 without RvP or Rooney but has to deliver. 

Only downside is Evans injury. I'm still unconvinced that using vida is good thing as it stops us playing a high line & squeezing games. In fairness when vida played last few games have have stilled played the defence higher up but vida first to back track & looks very uncomfortable playing that high due to lack of pace to get back to defend & often trying cover evra at lb when we lose the ball so dragged out position far to much anyway.

We have actually started well in games recently but we just don't create much then we burn out around 35min mark. Teams that come to OT now will sit deep & let us get hit wall without creating anything then either hit us on break when the moment arrives or/& get something off a set piece where we look vulnerable this season.

Worried about Bony though all our cb this season seem to really struggle to deal with any big strong physical CF. We also look very poor at defending from set plays & from wide areas so bony has to feel he can score again tonight if gets even half a chance from any half way decent ball he will get chances. 

Just hoping for a good performance at home in PL with a win hopefully from us just so we can have some level of confidence leading up to the Chelsea away game in the premier league next weekend. Also like to see Lingard get some mins off bench later on in the game as well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










G'wan lads, fourth time's the charm and all that jazz.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Looking at the table and seeing spurs above us is just so :sadpanda

Also Man U to lose please


----------



## Nige™

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Regarding the bolded, you say that but they failed to beat Stoke, Villa, Sunderland and WBA at home, as well as Palace and Fulham away in recent weeks. The problem with targeting just a certain set of games is that it can leave you in a dire relegation scrap when you shouldn't be in one, especially if you fail in said games.
> 
> I'm not sure that it's fair to say that win should shut the fans up either, seeing as WHU hadn't won in the last seven games and the last eight league games. I do agree that the overreaction to the mid week thrashing was daft though, pretty much everyone gets tonked at the Etihad now.


I just meant in to relation this week. With the injuries and the scrap they're in, he's had to prioritise today. No doubt he's had failings in these games so far, but that's his way. Cups this past week nothing to him. Just the way he is, and he won't shy away from that. City reaction was madness. City at home done that to a lot better teams than them.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Awful first half, just seems so slow. Swansea dominating possession, seems to be too easy for them.

The worrying thing is that looking at the bench its difficult to pick out someone who could make a real change.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Nige™;28545881 said:


> I just meant in to relation this week. With the injuries and the scrap they're in, he's had to prioritise today. No doubt he's had failings in these games so far, but that's his way. Cups this past week nothing to him. Just the way he is, and he won't shy away from that. City reaction was madness. City at home done that to a lot better teams than them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If that's the case then why did Sam field such a strong side in the away League cup win at Spurs? I'm not doubting the general point, but it seems a bit of a cop out to use that as an excuse one week when in previous weeks they gave the cups a go despite being in the middle of a poor run where they were desperate for league points and were suffering from injury problems. Just doesn't seem like consistent behaviour.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Wow, that was awful, nothing has changed, no improvements whatsoever. The only positive is United haven't conceded despite Evra trying his best to let them. The fact he jogged after 7 minutes and stood like a statue when a Swansea player went past him just shows why United urgently need a left back. He's had a shocker.

Moyes is telling the players to push higher yet the players aren't, they're sitting deep, not pressing the Swansea players and allowing them to play through the midfield and the Untied area with ease. Luckily, Swansea haven't created a golden chance but United can't afford to keep doing that due to the nervy defensive play in recent games.

The only players that have at least tried are Rafael, Januzaj and Welbeck. Kagawa has been invisible yet again on the left and keeps coming deep but this United style of play (robot-zombie football) doesn't suit him. No players are supporting one another or making a clever run, the midfield is non-existent with Carrick/Fletcher not working and adding no dominance to the midfield. Carrick's passing has been shocking, Fletcher looks off the pace and Valencia has the worst first touch ever and is running around like a headless chicken.

I'm not surprised really, the players look so low on confidence, they haven't created much, they're being outpassed and dominated in midfield by Swansea. The pace is slow, shockingly slow and needs to improve. The Old Trafford crowd are getting restless and frustrated and I honestly can't blame them after that shower of shite for 45 minutes.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Problem with United at the moment is there's no urgency or tempo to the play. Everything is just so stangnant and one dimensional and therefore easy to work out and devise ways to play around them. Swansea have time on the ball, which suits their game because they're used to making themselves open to any player on the ball, so praying they become wasteful and constantly misplace passes isn't going to work. As a team effort, very little has been created and United just look so dependent on a quick one-two or counter to open Swansea up, rather than keeping the ball and trying to breakdown the defence as a team.

Possession has been wasteful and Januzaj/Welbeck are really being starved of opportunities, which has been a shame because both again look bright and the only ones capable of mustering something out of nothing. Shame about Welbeck missing that crucial chance, because so far we've been short on creating any opportunities and it's now when chances become so much more precious. His pressing and off the ball work has been good, but sadly people will fixate on the miss again and ignore his other contributions.


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Kagawa's a confidence player playing without a lot of confidence, his manager's or his own. It's not working well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Doesn't help that United traditionally have always played with width, whereas Kagawa prefers the play to be contained through the centre. I'm not saying Kagawa hasn't disappointed when giving spells in his preferred position, but at the same time I'm not holding him fully responsible. United really aren't great at moving for one another and always offering a pass to someone on the ball. Kagawa gets the ball and his options in terms of moving the ball forward are limited and very few make the incisive runs that he thrives off of. Playing him on the wing is wasted too because he lacks the pace to consistently beat players and he's just so un-natural on the wing. Far too easy to mark out of the game, which is a problem.


----------



## Nige™

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> If that's the case then why did Sam field such a strong side in the away League cup win at Spurs? I'm not doubting the general point, but it seems a bit of a cop out to use that as an excuse one week when in previous weeks they gave the cups a go despite being in the middle of a poor run where they were desperate for league points and were suffering from injury problems. Just doesn't seem like consistent behaviour.


That's why I said just in relation to this week. He had more defensive options available to him at Spurs I believe. If not, fair enough. I guess it's just being used to his methods. He'll happily take a beating and say after "our priority is the Premier League." Right now they're in more of a scrap than they were a month ago because of the injuries, so the league's become more important, hence the cup's less so. Three games in 7 days too with a light squad isn't exactly ideal.

He's still had poor season, not defending that. Said last week the Carroll transfer was madness and he's not picked up wins where he did last year. The injuries to defence made it worse. They were so tight though early on, load of clean sheets. Just no striker to score because he went all in on Carroll, which was crazy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Poor focus from the Swans.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

United getting a good comfortable win here, before they get absolutely buttfucked by us next Sunday. Good for them :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Different gravy this Adnan lad.

Also fuck you chris what a woat miss.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Nige™;28546849 said:


> That's why I said just in relation to this week. He had more defensive options available to him at Spurs I believe[. If not, fair enough. I guess it's just being used to his methods. He'll happily take a beating and say after "our priority is the Premier League." Right now they're in more of a scrap than they were a month ago because of the injuries, so the league's become more important, hence the cup's less so. *Three games in 7 days too with a light squad isn't exactly ideal*.
> 
> He's still had poor season, not defending that. Said last week the Carroll transfer was madness and he's not picked up wins where he did last year. The injuries to defence made it worse. They were so tight though early on, load of clean sheets. Just no striker to score because he went all in on Carroll, which was crazy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's the point I'm trying to make though. Why play your best available side in an away league cup tie when your previous league form is LDDLLWLLD and you have four games in ten days coming up (EDIT: or 5 in 14, or even 6 in 18)? That's the sort of stuff that that can cause more injuries within an already injury hit squad and it's no coincidence that WHU picked up even more injuries after the Spurs game. I'm not saying that the policy of resting players is a bad idea, I just find it to be quite inconsistent behaviour when the circumstances are quite similar.


----------



## Nige™

THE DARK ANDRE said:


> That's the point I'm trying to make though. Why play your best available side in an away league cup tie when your previous league form is LDDLLWLLD and you have four games in ten days coming up (EDIT: or 5 in 14, or even 6 in 18)? That's the sort of stuff that that can cause more injuries within an already injury hit squad and it's no coincidence that WHU picked up even more injuries after the Spurs game. I'm not saying that the policy of resting players is a bad idea, I just find it to be quite inconsistent behaviour when the circumstances are quite similar.


You'd have to ask Sam! It's certainly a lot more desperate now than it was then. That's the only difference I can think of, or he was hoping to get Sunderland in the semi finals to get to Wembley? Happened with us in 2010 when we got Villa after beating Chelsea while the two Manchester clubs got each other. He was all about the cup then once we got Villa and made no bones about it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

A big improvement on the first half. Kagawa made much more of an impact from the middle, and januzaj on the left similarly. Really should have been at least 3-0 though, Smalling and Kagawa both missing extremely chances.

Surprised Moyes didnt give a chance to Zaha or Lingard though, thought he might give one of them a few minutes. Most likely would have if it would have been 3-0.

Januzaj again the best player on the pitch.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Much better second half, you can tell that as soon as United got the early goal their confidence lifted and everyone started to play well. Rafael, Welbeck, Januzaj, Valencia, Fletcher, Vidic and Kagawa all had a great second half. Rafael was superb defensively today, kept his man quiet all game and was fantastic in attack and should have had an assist if it wasn't for Kagawa completely botching his golden opportunity.

Kagawa was solid once he moved more central, linked up with the players well, had a great partnership with Januzaj and Welbeck and looked much more calm on the ball. Welbeck worked hard throughout and got the goal he deserved and Adnan was a magician throughout from start to finish. He went at players, linked up well with the players, kept the pace and fluidity to our play going and was superb in all 3 positions he covered today. Fletcher had a better game than Carrick and looked much more in time with the play, won the ball a few times and helped us charge forward and kept things simple at times.

Valencia got the early goal and his first touch was much better, did both attacking and defensive duties well. Vidic was a complete beast at the back, won every aerial ball, intercepted the Swansea play and kept Bony quiet all game.

Great result, much better second half performance and nice to get a cleansheet.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Better second half there, more open and Januzaj brought Evra into the game through some very smart awareness and United got in behind the Swansea defence far more regularly as a result, as opposed to playing in front of the Swansea defence constantly. Kagawa had more influence and opened up the play a bit more, with a particularly great ball that Smalling should have duly converted. Shame about the miss though, just trying to be a bit too cute. Glad Welbeck got a goal to atone for the earlier miss, because it would have been a shame for people to scrutinise the miss and ignore the rest of his performance. Again he held the ball really well and his off the ball movement showed continual improvement, with a lovely timed run behind Kagawa that should have seen the ball shipped to him instead of Kagawa going for goal himself.

Januzaj though, the lad is just the breath of fresh air that's been the real encouragement in amongst the poor performances and inconsistent results. He's not the polished article by any stretch of the imagination, but he's just got a natural confidence and belief about him whenever he gets the ball at his feet. Whereas others might take a touch and pass the ball backwards, he's looking to slip the ball in behind the defence or turn the defender and create an opportunity. He's just impressively mature in terms of his decision making and knowing when to go it alone and when to feed a teammate, something that will undoubtedly improve the more playing time he gets. He also worked wonders to retrieve the ball for the second goal, before a devilish cross that had the Swansea defence troubled. The media will no doubt create more pressure on him now that he's delivering consistently as opposed to being a flash in the pan, but he's been a true brightspark in the absence of Van Persie and Rooney and he really assumed control in that second half, which was really encouraging to see.


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Completely different performance in the 2nd half, could have had 4 or 5. Januzaj was the best player on the pitch by a mile. Welbeck, Rafael, Carrick and Fletcher all played well. Evra was a huge threat in the 2nd half after a woeful first. Kagawa had some nice touches and did better than he has for ages, even including that miss - 2nd only to Smalling for WOAT miss of the game (Puncheon definitely has worst miss of the day/worst penalty ever). Buttner continues to be the potatoest of all potatoes - his positional awareness is on par with Steven Hawking' s ability in the 110 metre hurdles.

Overall, cat piss first half but very encouraging second.


----------



## obby

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

JANUZAJ 

So fabio is going out on loan. Hope he can improve whilst over at cardiff :hmm:


----------



## Zen

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Hazard is one of the great players. You have to give him massive credit for his work rate. His activity in the field adds hugely to the game of Chelsea. Also Congrats to Cech for breaking the clean sheet record for chelsea!


----------



## obby

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Spoiler: IT HURTS SO GOOD


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Unlucky :wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:darkbarry

EDIT: I posted in the chatbox about how an ITK said this week will be a good week for Everton. He said that early in the morning, McGeady went on to sign and rumours are doing the rounds that the club has found a new site for a potential new stadium.

I love Goodison but where I was sat today is practically just wood, plastic seats and very tight. Not the ideal place to watch a game of togger with 35K+ lids.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:barry

Should be able to get some more money in with more corporate seating in the new stadium Moz :vince3 :blatter


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



steamed hams said:


> :barry
> 
> Should be able to get some more money in with more corporate seating in the new stadium Moz :vince3 :blatter


I won't settle for anything less than the leather seats straight out of Arsenals stadium, mate!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

They're probably easy to take out of Arsenal's stadium considering nobody is sitting in them there.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

So we broke the 3 games losing strike...

Considering the first half and the overall ball possesion... was a fucking miracle win.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Didn't want that 2nd half to end. It was very similar to the Leverkusen performance. We always looked dangerous going forward and the forward players were all linking up so well.

Incredibly encouraged by Fletcher's performance. He was absolutely outstanding, in the 2nd half he came into his own constantly pressing the opposition and looking very comfortable in possession after some shaky moments in the 1st half. Great to see him get 90 minutes, he should start against Chelsea. Time to reclaim his status as the big game GOAT and time for Cleverley to know his fucking role.

As for Januzaj, what can I say? Just reminds me of Rooney/Ronaldo in that you know that a special talent is developing in front of you. He's got so many areas where he will improve and it's scary to think how good he might be. As classy a player I've ever seen at that age in this league at least. 

Kagawa switching to his preferred role was incredibly effective. You can see he's not fully confident, but he was picking up great positions, finding pockets of space and causing Swansea huge problems when playing there, after being absolutely anonymous in the first half. Thought the stick he's taking for that miss was pretty harsh, he did very well to beat the defender, got the keeper to move, but just lacked any conviction with the finish. He was putting those away for fun with Dortmund, sad that we may never see him at United at his best. The glimpses today were glorious though.

Welbeck with another classy as fuck performance. What a guy. As the original Danny Welbeck fan I am pretty smug about this, it's pretty much kept me going through all the shite this last few weeks. He's a completely different player up front. 6 goals in 6 games, dat Ronaldo form.

Rafael was the best player on the pitch though. Completely shut down their attack on the left, was absolutely superb going forward. Should have had two assists, glad to see him back to his best. Carrick too. It was an all round very good performance, everyone contributed.

I wasn't even that annoyed at the first half performance. We were pretty lethargic, but Swansea do that to teams. They're by far the most negative team in the league with the ball, before we scored they weren't even trying to get forward and spurned some good chances to get in as a result. We still should have been winning at HT. Chelsea is going to be incredibly tough, they're finally starting to look like potential champions. I just hope we give a good account of ourselves. Rooney will come in for Kagawa if he's available, other than that it has to be the same team.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Irish Jet said:


> Didn't want that 2nd half to end. It was very similar to the Leverkusen performance. We always looked dangerous going forward and the forward players were all linking up so well.
> 
> Incredibly encouraged by Fletcher's performance. He was absolutely outstanding, in the 2nd half he came into his own constantly pressing the opposition and looking very comfortable in possession after some shaky moments in the 1st half. Great to see him get 90 minutes, he should start against Chelsea. Time to reclaim his status as the big game GOAT and time for Cleverley to know his fucking role.
> 
> As for Januzaj, what can I say? Just reminds me of Rooney/Ronaldo in that you know that a special talent is developing in front of you. He's got so many areas where he will improve and it's scary to think how good he might be. As classy a player I've ever seen at that age in this league at least.
> 
> Kagawa switching to his preferred role was incredibly effective. You can see he's not fully confident, but he was picking up great positions, finding pockets of space and causing Swansea huge problems when playing there, after being absolutely anonymous in the first half. Thought the stick he's taking for that miss was pretty harsh, he did very well to beat the defender, got the keeper to move, but just lacked any conviction with the finish. He was putting those away for fun with Dortmund, sad that we may never see him at United at his best. The glimpses today were glorious though.
> 
> Welbeck with another classy as fuck performance. What a guy. As the original Danny Welbeck fan I am pretty smug about this, it's pretty much kept me going through all the shite this last few weeks. He's a completely different player up front. 6 goals in 6 games, dat Ronaldo form.
> 
> Rafael was the best player on the pitch though. Completely shut down their attack on the left, was absolutely superb going forward. Should have had two assists, glad to see him back to his best. Carrick too. It was an all round very good performance, everyone contributed.
> 
> I wasn't even that annoyed at the first half performance. We were pretty lethargic, but Swansea do that to teams. They're by far the most negative team in the league with the ball, before we scored they weren't even trying to get forward and spurned some good chances to get in as a result. We still should have been winning at HT. Chelsea is going to be incredibly tough, they're finally starting to look like potential champions. I just hope we give a good account of ourselves. Rooney will come in for Kagawa if he's available, other than that it has to be the same team.


Mate, lad, lid, kidder, pal, dude, laddy..

You played Swansea. They're gasher than gash.. 

Jesus, I knew Moyes had lowered expectations but not that bad :moyes1 Plucky little United :moyes8


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ROUSEY said:


> Mate, lad, lid, kidder, pal, dude, laddy..
> 
> You played Swansea. They're gasher than gash..
> 
> Jesus, I knew Moyes had lowered expectations but not that bad :moyes1 Plucky little United :moyes8


The corner has been turned.

The MARCH OF MOYES going to tear through Chelsea next week.

Won 5 out 6. Everton FEAR OUR FORM.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*






:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

^sig

Fucking hell tango'd or what, the blonde ain't bad though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



FalseKing said:


> So we broke the 3 games losing strike...
> 
> *Considering the first half and the overall ball possesion*... was a fucking miracle win.


Swansea did fuck all in the first half other than keep the ball. Their possession was pointless.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

a miracle win against a midtable team at home

christ.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Puncheons penalty miss...

8*D


----------



## ABK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Like a goal kick :lol. One of the worst I've seen.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Its bad enough when you look at it on tv, even worse with this view :lol


----------



## obby

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

What a terrible shot :lmao

I think that even I could do better


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Rush said:


> Its bad enough when you look at it on tv, even worse with this view :lol


Shades of Charlie Adam Carling Cup 2012 that


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

i still want to know why jason puncheon is taking penalties for palace.

would've thought chamakh was the logical option.


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Bad news when that's probably the best option.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

How on earth do you miss a penalty to that extent in the first place :moyes6. Not even like the pressure was THAT immense on the guy


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*How did Kagawa have a great game? He did a few neat things but he gave the ball away needlessly far more than anyone else on the pitch and he continues to be bullied off the ball far too easily. Hate to think where we'd be without Januzaj this season.*


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I'd still take Punch back


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Ridiculous decision that. What a hit.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



T-C said:


> Ridiculous decision that. What a hit.


Completely agree, shocking decision.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

That's offside. Great call.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Why wasn't the almighty Chamakh taking that?


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










horrible call, weren't involved in the play at all.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I don't think he's active just because Hart assumes he could become active. Should be a goal.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

LOL. That goal should have stood, but obviously I won't complain.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

He doesn't need to block his line of site to put him off.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ArnoldTricky said:


> He doesn't need to block his line of site to put him off.


Except he's moving to get out of the way?


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ArnoldTricky said:


> He doesn't need to block his line of site to put him off.


:banderas wasn't offside. wasn't blocking the sight, nor was he blocking an attempt to save. horrible call. 

Not surprised that this is the fucking numpty who allowed the beachball goal.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

ROBBBBBBED. FUCK THEIR FACES, GREEN LIGHT. THIS REF DOESN'T KNOW THE FITBA.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Hart saving it or not doesn't matter.

He'd be better positioned if Gouffran isn't there and would react to the ball quicker. You can't say he wasn't saving it because it's a totally conditional argument - which is irrelevant in the first place.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge :sturridge


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Even the official view is that it should have been a goal.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Anyway, Alan Pardew is fuming, it's all good. It's fucking brilliant, in fact.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Hart saving it or not doesn't matter.
> 
> He'd be better positioned if Gouffran isn't there and would react to the ball quicker. You can't say he wasn't saving it because it's a totally conditional argument - which is irrelevant in the first place.


"interfering with an opponent means preventing an opponent from playing or being able to play the ball by clearly obstructing the opponent’s line of vision or movement or challenging an opponent for the ball."

Gouffran did nothing against the laws of the game as they stand right now. In fact they were changed to make this thing more black and white. It should have been a goal.


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

"Fucking old cunt" 


https://vine.co/v/hLaFLIbWPgW


:lmao expect pardew to be in trouble for that


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Big save from Hart there.

Pardew is a hateful arsehole. Don't see how anyone could have a problem with Pellegrini.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Rush said:


> "interfering with an opponent means preventing an opponent from playing or being able to play the ball by clearly obstructing the opponent’s line of vision or movement or challenging an opponent for the ball."
> 
> Gouffran did nothing against the laws of the game as they stand right now. In fact they were changed to make this thing more black and white. It should have been a goal.


Turns out they made it more sky blue. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

if it was still 1-1 cabaye and mbiwa would both be off.

well done mikey jones.


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

That was a brutal 'tackle'. Could have been red.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Newcastle should be down to 8.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

pardew's really shown his true colours (again) today. calling pelle a cunt, telling nasri to stop faking, utter dick


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Kiz said:


> pardew's really shown his true colours (again) today. calling pelle a cunt, telling nasri to stop faking, utter dick


'Old fucking cunt'

https://vine.co/v/hLaFLIbWPgW


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Newcastle should be down to 8.


should be 1-1 :draper2


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Big win for city that. Had a bit of luck, but a good win and apart from that Tiote strike Newcastle never really looked like scoring. Pardew is a twat, fuck him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Lucky win for City. Refs giving them a helping hand towards the title this year :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

not bad for an old fucking cunt

suck shit newcastle. dirty fouls all game, cabaye and mbiwa should've been off, pardew should just fuck off.

unbeaten in 15 games, won the last 6 in the prem. gwaaaann.

hope nasri's okay, but it didn't look good. he's been incredibly important. same with yaya, but that didn't look too bad.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Feel for Nasri, he's back in tantalizing form under Pelle and now this happens. It looked serious but hopefully it isn't.

Oh and fuck Pards too, Pelle is a superior manager and person to him, probably one of the nicer managers in the league.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I would legit give Skrtel away for free in the morning, even if he was our only fit CB. Absolute shite.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Cissokho was thinking of the 'I feel like Chicken tonight' song from The Simpsons no doubt.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Charlie Adam and Peter Crouch


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Words cannot describe just how awful that half actually was. Outside the first 5 minutes we haven't looked like a legit threat. Even after scoring the 2nd we continued to look poor. Skrtel in particular is just getting worse and worse as the weeks go on. Seriously why isn't Sakho starting more games for us?

And on top of that it just had to be two former Liverpool guys to score didn't it. May as well bring pennant on in the 2nd half just so he can complete the hat trick


----------



## EGame

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Liverpool's title race is about to end. LMAO.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Charlie Adam and Peter Crouch


Jermaine Pennant to come on and complete the trifecta.


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

That is appalling from Mignolet. Again.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

What.A.Fucking.Game.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



EGame said:


> Liverpool's title race is about to end. LMAO.


You were saying :jesse 

That was exhausting to watch though. Slightly better 2nd half. Not by much though. Sturridge coming on was the HUGE gamechanger though. We looked so so so much better upfront once he came on. Crazy game to end a crazy weekend. 

Also Arsenal pls lose tomorrow.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I fucking love Daniel Sturridge.

The way he actually works back and puts in for the team. The way he actually passes and combines with Suarez. The way he scores goals. He should have had two, but Suarez didn't tee him up late. My heart hurts. That game was too much.

I fucking love Daniel Sturridge.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



T-C said:


> That is appalling from Mignolet. Again.












Mignolet had a very up and down game. Some good saves, some WOAT flapping.

Suarez and Sturridge are godly. Skrtel and Johnson are completely and utterly retarded. I never want to see Skrtel play again.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Great game for neutral, not for my heart

Sturridge = cool as fuck


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

SA FOOKIN' S SNM. WAITING FOR DAT PIC OF STUARIDGE AFTER SUAREZ 2ND GOAL


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Our full backs never actually stop crosses. It's like we've got Djimi Traore playing both left back and right back atm.

John W. Henry ‏@John_W_Henry 28m

What a dynamic duo!

:sturridge :suarez1


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

bama4

Seems as though we have only one defender (not just CB. One DEFENDER) in the entire club who can head away a ball to save his life, and he wasn't playing today. Save us Sakho plz.

Mignolet is GOATing one minute and then going full potato the next. Worrying.

Don't know why Gerrard was playing CDM with Lucas ahead of him. Maybe Brendan thought he would have less running to do if he played back there? I dunno, but it wasn't the right decision imo.

Coutinho was poor. I think he'll be dropped when Sturridge comes back into the team. Just an awful, awful finisher and Sterling seems more threatening than him in recent weeks. Penalty was kinda soft but it was against Stoke, so I don't give a fuck.

:suarez1 :sturridge GODS


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










Love is in the air


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










:hayden3 :jose


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I'm still seething about that goal being disallowed. Fuck. That's really all I have to say right now. I bet you if we had been one up and Yaya scored a goal like that it would've stood.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Synaesthesia said:


> I'm still seething about that goal being disallowed. Fuck. That's really all I have to say right now. I bet you if we had been one up and Yaya scored a goal like that it would've stood.


*Didn't you have a similar goal stand at Old Trafford last season? Or maybe the season before. Or maybe we had one disallowed for the same reason as today. Eh IDK. I just remember coming home being seething that we got robbed by a "was he active during the goal or not" decision vs Newcastle. Goal today probably should have stood but you can see where the Linesman has made the decision from right or wrong at least. Interpretation calls are always toughies. I don't think he was personally but I could see why someone would say he was given how close he was to the ball. He wasn't affecting Hart's ability to save the ball though which is why I think it should have stood. Thought Newcastle deserved a point today tbh. 2-0 was harsh on them.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Think what you're talking about is when a Newcastle player blatantly fouled Ferdinand, no free kick was given and they scored a goal.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

The decision today was absolutely terrible.

The law is put into place for when people in offside positions are genuinely influencing the play, which Gouffran simply wasn't. He wasn't even in Hart's line of sight, wasn't disrupting him in any way. 

The only time I remember being pissed at a decision in the last few years against Newcastle was the time they got a ridiculous penalty at Old Trafford.

Liverpool are better without Gerrard, stand by that. He was awful today. He's everything that Brendan Rodgers really doesn't want.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool are better without Gerrard, stand by that. He was awful today. He's everything that Brendan Rodgers really doesn't want.


He was out of position today. He and Lucas switched today. Before, he would go forward much more, but today he was playing as a DMF while Lucas went on a few runs to the box (he probably made more runs today than in last two seasons). I agree he was awful, but, he said after the game that he'll be playing there more because Rodgers wants him there and that he isn't comfortable with it yet. I just hope Brendan doesn't stick with that decision, Gerrard is far better lurking outside of the box.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool are better without Gerrard, stand by that. He was awful today. He's everything that Brendan Rodgers really doesn't want.


:kobe

He was shite offensively but he was the one tracking back and making tackles (4 from 4 attempted), clearing the ball the entire game. Pretty much playing the Lucas role. His passing was shite b/c he was going for Hollywood balls half the time.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Everything Rodgers doesn't want, yet told to play deeper so he gets on the ball more. Ha.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

i agree, it was an absolutely terrible decision to not send mbiwa off after purposely injuring a player.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Irish Jet said:


> Liverpool are better without Gerrard, stand by that. He was awful today. He's everything that Brendan Rodgers really doesn't want.


not a chance. the only guy that can come in for gerrard is allen and he is lucas-lite. gerrard offers the team way more going forward, defending, creating and his delivery from crosses/frees is something liverpool seriously miss when he isn't playing.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Allen is nothing like Lucas.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Lucas is better than Allen that's for sure, much better defensively in winning the ball back and shutting out creative midfielders on the opposition, Allen can play a decent pass and all, but yeah, RUS for a rare time is right 8*D

Kiz u wally. 8*D

outrageous decision and surely the ref (was it that idiot Dean right?) will get dropped for it, the linesman said it was a goal, why overrule it? fucking numpty.

City didn't deserve anything from that game but the mark of champions is to win when you're not playing well, and they had to do that today.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

The ref was Mike Jones.

Lucas and Allen would be competing for the same role in the setup we played last night, but definitely different players. I thought Lucas was actually quite good. It's very strange seeing him in the box though. It seems like the plan is maybe to win the ball higher up with Henderson and Lucas pressing, while Gerrard tries to sit behind and dictate play. Gutsy move to try it first in the league when playing away from home (apparently it was a similar setup against Oldham, but I've only seen parts of that), but I guess it was to see if it could really work. I think it would help if the midfield as a whole was firing, as while Lucas was quite effective, Henderson was a bit down on his recent form. It's maybe something worth persisting with if Gerrard can be a bit more conservative and recycle the ball more often, especially when it's blowing a gale and not every long pass is going to come off.

It also didn't really help that with both Sakho and Agger out, we miss an incisive passer coming out of the back. Johnson has been in shocking form for what seems like an eternity now, Skrtel isn't a great passer, Kolo is a little better but not as good as the two missing, and Cissokho just doesn't look an option. Maybe we'd be better at passing straight through the middle with one of the left footers, allowing us to move the ball around more.

The game was won because we have quality attacking options now. It was great to be able to make an attacking sub that didn't involve Moses now that Sturridge is back. Hopefully he starts next week. He looked as fit as he has at any time this season. :suarez1 :sturridge


----------



## KME

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Best result of the season so far for me, nice to finally beat Stoke away in the league, the long ball loving twats. Sturridge coming back will hopefully be massive for our top 4 push, but our defense might manage to balls that up on its own D: Get Sakho back in the team ASAP.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










10/10 BERRIALS


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Shots fired. I'm a fan of this because Warnock is an absolute tosspot.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

who's Puncheon going off on? Warnock? What did NEIL say?

also Mike Jones, Mike Dean, they're both idiots so was easily mistakeable imo


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I love Punch. I remember when he was tearing into Cortese and thought he wouldn't play for us again. Came back a better person for it. Which must mean he was pretty pissed about Warnock.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Puncheon sending for Neil Warnock? I fully approve of that


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Kiz said:


> i agree, it was an absolutely terrible decision to not send mbiwa off after purposely injuring a player.


*It wouldn't be an issue if Nasri wasn't stretchered off. It was a dirty tackle but I don't think it's a red unless you think players should be sent off if a player goes off on a stretcher because of them. Flethcer was on the wrong end of a similar tackle that could have gone the same way on Saturday but nobody said a thing because it didn't injure him.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

it was a filthy tackle. he got him once and then came through with the other leg to injure him. that's the first time i've thought a player has tried to injure someone else. it was a horrible tackle and incredibly dangerous, potentially seriously injured nasri and he should be punished for it.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I never got the impression he actively tried to injure him, but he most definitely intended to bring him down then and there. He tried to do it with the first tackle, failed, saw Nasri was more or less on his way, so did it with another tackle - a worse one, obv - and made sure (he's obviously annoyed that the first one never worked and lost the plot (I'm not defending it, btw)). It was a shit challenge and it was cynical, and it looks worse the more you see it, but at the time I thought a booking was the right decision. It definitely looks nastier on multiple slow motion replays.


----------



## Nige™

Thought it was totally needless that swipe. It seemed like he just wanted to kick that duck faced prick. He can't claim he was going for the ball or came in late accidentally. He went for the man, totally justified a red. I can see why others disagree as it didn't look like a horrific tackle. It was the intent of it for me, and one hell of a swipe.

As for Nasri, I can see why some are sceptical. I always am. I think he's a little twat but sometimes innocuous tackles do great damage. I remember years ago, first day of 96/97 season against Spurs, we were chanting "you soft Southern bastard" at Gary Mabbutt from a nothing tackle. Turned out he broke both his legs. We were stunned and a bit sorry! Didn't look really bad to Nasri but you never know.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I obviously hate Nasri with the fire of a thousand suns, but I doubt he was milking it or whatever. Has it been confirmed how long he'll be out for? I don't see it being THAT long, but yeah, sometimes shit like that turns out to be way worse than it first appears (Theo against Spurs, for example. It hardly looked like anything at all, and of course...six months).

FWIW, I'm saying it was a yellow because I'm looking at this from the referee's perspective without the benefit of hindsight and multiple slow mo replays. I thought it was a yellow at the time. If I'm a referee and I have the benefit of replays NBA/NFL style, the intent is probably enough to warrant red. Watching it in real time I initially thought it was pretty innocuous, albeit certainly cynical. Then again I was still hanging to pieces from the night before, so w/e.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

his girlfriend has said it's only a month, but apparently we won't know until the blackburn presser. he came out of the medical place on crutches and in a knee brace. the thing that just annoys me is the 2nd swing. it's completely uncalled for. it's very forceful and has caught him in just the right place to do damage. there is no need even in a cynical foul to swing that hard.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

On the tackle, it was a straight red. The only reason the ref didn't take his card out (red) was because of the absurd call of ruling Tiote's goal offside. The challenge was appalling, so was the refereeing. The goal should have stood. Yanga-Mbiwa should have been sent off. Tbh, Cabaye romanced with fouls a bit too much as well. Nothing as aggressive as Yanga-Mbiwa, but any other day, he'd have seen a red too.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

FIFA TOTY in a few hours, hopefully it's a decent team this time after the horrendous team they put on last year. My team would be:

Neuer 
Lahm Kompany Silva Alaba 
Robben Ribery Schweinsteiger/Bale/Gundogan
Messi Ibra Ronaldo 

Ribery taking the Ballon d'Or. Ronaldo is probably winning it but I don't believe that a player should win player of the year if he didn't lead his team to win something significant. Ronaldo should have won last year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

nasri's confirmed on twitter he'll be out for 8 weeks.

not as bad as it could've been but a huge loss.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Rock316AE said:


> FIFA TOTY in a few hours, hopefully it's a decent team this time after the horrendous team they put on last year. My team would be:
> 
> Neuer
> Lahm Kompany Silva Alaba
> Robben Ribery Schweinsteiger/Bale/Gundogan
> Messi Ibra Ronaldo
> 
> Ribery taking the Ballon d'Or. Ronaldo is probably winning it but I don't believe that a player should win player of the year if he didn't lead his team to win something significant. Ronaldo should have won last year.


its going to ronaldo, pretty much a lock imo.

toty should be;

neuer
lahm hummels/subotic silva alaba
martinez
gundogan schweinsteiger
robben/ribery/ronaldo [yeah choose 3 wingers you fucking noob, i know]
lewy


----------



## haribo

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Rock316AE said:


> Ribery taking the Ballon d'Or.


You only want to see Rio Ferdinand naked. Hoping for pictures like those of BIG SOL

Rio Ferdinand ‏@rioferdy5 19m
If @Cristiano doesn't win the Balon D'or tonight.....I will run down the street butt naked! Won't be a great sight I tell ya!! Come on CR7!




Rush said:


> His passing was shite b/c he was going for Hollywood balls half the time.


Sounds like Gerrard alright. :brodgers


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> its going to ronaldo, pretty much a lock imo.


Yeah, they pretty much confirmed it when they allowed people to change their votes after the Sweden/Portugal match. Ridiculous how they turned it to a popularity contest in the last few years. For me, it could have been Robben, Lahm, Schweinsteiger or Ribery. To give "Player of the Year" to a player who didn't win anything with his team goes against the basic purpose of the sport IMO. Same thing happened in 2010 and 2012 and a prime example in the TOTY last year. Unfortunately I can't see it changing unless they change the voting system.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

ronaldo easily had the best season. just because ribery was part of a winning team doesn't make him the best candidate for an award based on individual performances.

ronaldo scoring as many goals as messi and ribery combined and madrid not winning anything reflects more on his team mates than it does on him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Rock316AE said:


> Yeah, they pretty much confirmed it when they allowed people to change their votes after the Sweden/Portugal match. Ridiculous how they turned it to a popularity contest in the last few years. For me, it could have been Robben, Lahm, Schweinsteiger or Ribery. To give "Player of the Year" to a player who didn't win anything with his team goes against the basic purpose of the sport IMO. Same thing happened in 2010 and 2012 and a prime example in the TOTY last year. Unfortunately I can't see it changing unless they change the voting system.





> Rory Smith ‏@RorySmithTimes 39m
> Fifa insisting the result of Ballon D'Or vote on Nov 30 was the same as on Nov 15. "The ranking is the same."


The award shouldnt go to a player based on the success of the team, it should go to the best player.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Nige™ said:


> Thought it was totally needless that swipe. It seemed like he just wanted to kick that duck faced prick. He can't claim he was going for the ball or came in late accidentally. He went for the man, totally justified a red. I can see why others disagree as it didn't look like a horrific tackle. It was the intent of it for me, and one hell of a swipe.
> 
> As for Nasri, I can see why some are sceptical. I always am. I think he's a little twat but sometimes innocuous tackles do great damage. I remember years ago, first day of 96/97 season against Spurs, we were chanting "you soft Southern bastard" at Gary Mabbutt from a nothing tackle. Turned out he broke both his legs. We were stunned and a bit sorry! Didn't look really bad to Nasri but you never know.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Do you think fouls where players needlessly clip someone's legs from behind them to stop a quick counter attack should be red cards too then? Because that's exactly what that tackle was without the hindsight of knowing the injury it caused.

Still maintain that tackles like the one through the back of Fletcher on Saturday are more likely to cause a serious injury than Yanga-Mbwia's.*


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Lol, how did Ronaldo have a better season than Lahm or Schweinsteiger?

inb4stats


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Overwhelming stats doe


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Not really. Messi's last year were overwhelming.


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

edit: nevermind Kiz has already posted it in the other thread


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Lol Ibra over Lewa. Lol Xavi over Javi. Lol Alves over Alaba. Lol Ramos over Dante.

LOOOOOOOOOOOL

GIVE BAYERN THINGS


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

well it's a contest based on popularity and stats so it's ronaldo's easily in that sense.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Ronaldo was the best player, but Ribery was arguably the most influential player of a team that had a perfect season. IMO, the champion deserves a "Player of the Year" award more than the top scorer.

Alves, Xavi, Ramos, still a popularity contest.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

lmao at people bringing up goalscoring stats to back up Ronaldo in a ballon d'or voting. 

There's the golden shoe for the best GOALSCORER in the world, ballon d'or should go to the player that contributed the most to the year's best team. Over the past few years it has become comical though with Messi winning it over Sneijder and Ronaldo inevitably winning it over Ribery despite the fact that Ribery won the UCL, Bundesliga, DFB Pokal, European super cup, World club, cup and ronaldo winning absolutely nothing.

its fine though, ronaldo and messi can keep winning ballon d'ors and ribery will keep winning trophies that matter.


----------



## Nige™

Seabs said:


> *Do you think fouls where players needlessly clip someone's legs from behind them to stop a quick counter attack should be red cards too then? Because that's exactly what that tackle was without the hindsight of knowing the injury it caused.*


Come on man. There's a difference between what Mbiwa did than a clip of the ankles to break play. I didn't mean a red just because he went for Nasri, not the ball and because it was impossible to determine the severity of the injury but the viciousness of the swipe. It was more than just a cheap clip to stop play. It was a heavy needless swipe that looked like it could cause injury. You can't compare that to just clipping the heals. At the time it looked bad, not horrific, and given replays we've seen since it's worse, which obviously sways opinion.

As for the Ballon D'Or, it has to be best player, not who played in the best team. Ribery was part of the best team but did he have a better year than Ronaldo?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Seabs said:


> *It wouldn't be an issue if Nasri wasn't stretchered off. It was a dirty tackle but I don't think it's a red unless you think players should be sent off if a player goes off on a stretcher because of them.*


Eh? He's fucking booted him with his trailing leg fully intending to take him out. Red card tackle all day long.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

come on Ronaldo win it.


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Nige™ said:


> As for the Ballon D'Or, it has to be best player, not who played in the best team. Ribery was part of the best team but did he have a better year than Ronaldo?


Yeah


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










physio's pls


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Rooney and Van Persie.

Fuck your injuries.


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*


















:moyes1


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*Pretty obvious Manchester isn't the issue not the physio.*



Nige™ said:


> Come on man. There's a difference between what Mbiwa did than a clip of the ankles to break play. I didn't mean a red just because he went for Nasri, not the ball and because it was impossible to determine the severity of the injury but the viciousness of the swipe. It was more than just a cheap clip to stop play. It was a heavy needless swipe that looked like it could cause injury. You can't compare that to just clipping the heals. At the time it looked bad, not horrific, and given replays we've seen since it's worse, which obviously sways opinion.
> 
> As for the Ballon D'Or, it has to be best player, not who played in the best team. Ribery was part of the best team but did he have a better year than Ronaldo?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*My point is most of the time that tackle doesn't cause an injury that bad. It's not like going in shin high over the ball which is much more likely to snap something. Like I said, if Nasri doesn't get hurt this discussion doesn't take place. I doubt barely anyone was calling for a red card as soon as it happened and before Nasri was on a stretcher.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Stop talking shite.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:lmao just seen the gif haribo repped me with, fucking :moyes1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



> Newcastle United manager Alan Pardew will face no action from the Football Association after swearing at Manchester City boss Manuel Pellegrini.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Ronaldo won best player award. He played better than Ribery and Messi this year. His girlfriend is much better looking as well. He cried after winning it because he was very happy. Real Madrid didn't win anything but was competitive and made Portugal go to World Cup 2014 in Brazil with 4 goals while Ribery only went to world cup because France always wins with help from FIFA and the referees. Cristiano Ronaldo is much better player than Ribery and the award should go to whoever played better in the year, not who won more trophies. Teams win competitions not individual players so it's not fair to give a individual award to someone because of collective achievements.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Synaesthesia said:


>


SMUGPARDS.JPG


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

If Arsenal lose I will chop off my right testicle.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



General Aladeen said:


> If Arsenal lose I will chop off my right testicle.


Quoting so you can't edit when Arsenal lose, lel.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ROUSEY said:


> Quoting so you can't edit when Arsenal lose, lel.


Don't bother, I'm a man of my word :foster


----------



## AEA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Hope Baker is ok.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

We're dominating the midfield. Gotta create them chances tho.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

WTF Villa.

2-0 down in like a minute.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

VILLA GONNA VILLA


----------



## AEA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Well that escalated quickly... 2-0 Arsenal :/


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Well played first half. Ozil is playing bad for some odd reason. Wilshere and Gnabry have looked good in the midfield.

Hold on to that lead boys. Top of ze league again


----------



## just1988

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*Incredible double for Arsenal, that should be enough to see the match out and play possession football...away from home as well. I don't care where Arsenal end up at the end of the season, this has been a fantastic season for us.*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Ozil is battling for least influential player on the pitch alongside Benteke.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Rooting against Arsenal has to be so frustrating this season. Outside of that first game with Villa and the match at WBA, we simply never drop points against lesser teams.

Glad to see Wilshere back centrally again. With Podolski back, Ox getting there and the emergence of Gnabry, he probably won't have to moonlight at winger anymore. He looks great today.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Benteke has finally scored.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

BENTEKE :benteke


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Shut that comeback down :cena4


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Impressive and vital win! Well maybe the performance in the second half wasn't impressive but considering we have a bad history of dropping leads at Villa park, I'm glad we didn't concede again. 

Fulham next up. We haven't beaten them at the Emirates in the last two matches against them. Ramsey should be back and hopefully we sign someone before the match.


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Leave it out, you'll win about 8-0.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










What could have been, eh? :banderas


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I know, I really thought it was Laura Robson's year.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



> Fourth Official ‏@FourthOfficial_ 1m
> Leighton Baines and Ross Barkley have agreed new contracts with Everton #efc












Inabit Moyes yer ginger tit. LOL


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



General Aladeen said:


> Well played first half. *Ozil is playing bad for some odd reason.* Wilshere and Gnabry have looked good in the midfield.
> 
> Hold on to that lead boys. Top of ze league again


*Probably the same "odd reason" why he hasn't a good match for like 2 months now :banderas*


Brickhouse said:


> Rooting against Arsenal has to be so frustrating this season. Outside of that first game with Villa and the match at WBA, we simply never drop points against lesser teams.
> 
> Glad to see Wilshere back centrally again. With Podolski back, Ox getting there and the emergence of Gnabry, he probably won't have to moonlight at winger anymore. He looks great today.


*People not thinking Arsenal will win the league and/or thinking you talk shite doesn't = rooting against Arsenal.*


Vader said:


> I know, I really thought it was Laura Robson's year.


:banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










@RunMoyesRun is a must follow


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I kinda think Wenger's hiding behind his players' form atm. I mean, what kinda shit half-time talk did he give the team? "Continue to play sloppy b/c we're hawt"?

If Arsenal wanted to, they could've gone on to score 4 or 5 in 60 mins. Ozil really needs to be told that shooting is not a cardinal sin and that you are allowed to do it when you lack better options. Considering he has a good track record with longer shots, I have no idea why he never takes them even when the field opens up for him.

Also, fucking light a fire under his ass, Wenger.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> I kinda think Wenger's hiding behind his players' form atm. I mean, what kinda shit half-time talk did he give the team? "Continue to play sloppy b/c we're hawt"?
> 
> If Arsenal wanted to, they could've gone on to score 4 or 5 in 60 mins. Ozil really needs to be told that shooting is not a cardinal sin and that you are allowed to do it when you lack better options. Considering he has a good track record with longer shots, I have no idea why he never takes them even when the field opens up for him.
> 
> Also, fucking light a fire under his ass, Wenger.


You know what, the case of Podolski is really strange. I've started to think that Wenger just doesn't like him. Podolski has an impressive record of scoring many goals are 75 mins, yet last season, Podolski was the most subbed player and Wenger used to take him off at the first instance. He's been injured mostly for this season but even when Poldi is available, Wenger refuses to utilize him properly. He's our biggest goal threat but he rarely gets to play...

Podolski is to Wenger what Mata is to Mourinho.


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

A system that Arsenal can use very well if they wanted to imo is playing Poldi and Walcott/Gnabry/AOC on the flanks and have Ozil as a false 9 with Cazorla/Ramsay behind him. I'm sure Wenger wouldn't play without Giroud as long as he's available but this could potentially rip apart teams that set out to defend like Villa did most of last night.

I think the most influential plays for Arsenal last night came from the fullbacks so why not implement proper wingers that can link and try to use that against defensive teams?

Koln was great for Poldi b/c he was the focal point there and everything came through him but that was never going to happen at Arsenal, and he's quite adept at playing as a winger as long as he doesn't have to track back, so this might accommodate him better.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










DAT unhappy Pod.

Podolski used to track back a lot when he played there last season. Helped out Gibbs and he was essentially our LWB.

That's the formation I want us to play but Wenger won't do it. Ramsey as CAM won't work, so it ought to be Rosicky or Cazorla. Wenger doesn't prefer Cazorla as a CAM. He's become 4th choice CAM this season behind Ozil, Rosicky, and Wilshere, so essentially, it would be Rosicky.

I don't mind Podolski missing the games but he's getting the Mata treatment now. Against West Ham, he came in and changed the game scoring and assiting in 25 minutes. That was after missing 4 months with an injury...

Cazorla has been really poor this season. Nothing comes from the left for us anymore, unless it's Monreal or Gibbs. I can't even understand why Wenger wouldn't just drop Cazorla for a few games. He's so stubborn.

Our attacks always come from the fullbacks. We rely on them for width. We play too narrow; hence, we don't use wingers anymore. In essence, we're playing with 5 midfield players and Giroud. Giroud is poor as a striker. Credit to him for yesterday, but instead of finishing teams off--5 midfielders + Giroud nearly cost us the win. This is where Podolski comes in...

Whatever.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Luis Garcia retires.



> And it is the moment ,not easy for anyone and inevitable for all us.
> 
> There have been many years enjoying what fascinates me , great times spent and the opportunity to see fulfilled the dream I had when I was just a kid .
> 
> Today I´ve decided to retire as a professional footballer, thanking the interest of the teams that talked to me in recent weeks, but I think it’s time to end this important chapter in my life and move to the next page.
> 
> Thank you, thank you very much to my parents for all those afternoons of heat and cold they spent just to see me happy when I was little. For those Munich boots you bought, working so hard, to let me continue kicking the ball. For all those summers with no vacation. For teaching me to sacrifice myself for what I loved most .
> 
> To all my family for always accompany me on this adventure with words of encouragement and support.
> 
> To Manolo, my friend and agent , for keeping my feet on the ground and believe in me from the beginning.
> 
> To all my teammates, for many concentrations , anecdotes and experiences shared .
> 
> To Rafa Benitez and Pako Ayestarán, for teaching me to show my best .
> 
> To Luis Aragones, for allowing me to live the dream of every football player, represent his country in a World Cup .
> 
> To all my coaches since academy, for guiding me and believe in my football .
> 
> To Badalona and S.Gabriel for making me as person , to FC. Barcelona for opening me the door , to Valladolid , Tenerife and Toledo for letting establish myself on first division, to Atletico Madrid for making me enjoy a Calderón Stadium on fire, to R.Santander and Panathinaikos for goods experiences , to Puebla and Pumas for the opportunity to live in a country of warm people and a passionate football, and to Liverpool FC for making me pass to the history of international football and be part fo the Red family, forever.
> 
> To each and every one of the people over 17 years of career that have been with me , have helped me and supported me at every stage I have lived and although not mentioned one by one, I will be forever grateful .
> 
> And last but not least, the fans, to all who have followed me over the years , always with good intentions , always encouraging and motivating me every game to be a better player every day.
> 
> Thank you all for being part of the history of my career and welcome to the next page.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










Way too many feels right now :terry1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*






DAT GOAL. 

:yum:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Thank God that cunt is retired. Nothing but a CHEAT.



Razor King said:


> I don't mind Podolski missing the games but he's getting the Mata treatment now. Against West Ham, he came in and changed the game scoring and assiting in 25 minutes. That was after missing 4 months with an injury...


What is the Mata treatment? Being benched for a player that fits the system better and is in much better form?


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> Thank God that cunt is retired. Nothing but a CHEAT.


ban pls :kolo2


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> Thank God that cunt is retired. Nothing but a CHEAT.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Mata treatment? Being benched for a player that fits the system better and is in much better form?


No. The manager necessarily suggests that his team could play better without the said player, and despite being quality and a proven match winner, the said player doesn't get the chances he deserves.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> Thank God that cunt is retired. Nothing but a CHEAT.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Mata treatment? Being benched for a player that fits the system better and is in much better form?


The manager necessarily suggests that his team could play better without the said player, and despite being quality and a proven match winner, the said player doesn't get the chances he deserves. That could be because the manager is too obsessed with his own style (efficiency in the case of Mou; aesthetics in the case of Wenger), or simply doesn't like the player.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Or how about the player got a chance, but didn't play well and then his sub came on, changed the game and won it for us?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Mata's played pretty well in that game IIRC, was probably your best player before being taken off. (Assuming this is the game where he got super pissed and then Oscar came on with his lies, cheats and steals to win the game)


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Nah, he didn't. He slowed down the attack too much. When Oscar and Willian came on we went direct, with a purpose to kill and Soton couldn't handle it.


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> Or how about the player got a chance, but didn't play well and then his sub came on, changed the game and won it for us?


jakes on you. Poldi was already on bench


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> Nah, he didn't. He slowed down the attack too much. When Oscar and Willian came on we went direct, with a purpose to kill and Soton couldn't handle it.


Mata was poor, and Oscar was great when he came on. Although I of course will point to how lucky that first Chelsea goal was in changing a game we seemed to be under little pressure in.


----------



## Klee

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Januzaj reminds me of a young Wayne Rooney, yep, sounds about right.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

well i think we've got a spare 25 mil behind a couch somewhere


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










:sturridge


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> Or how about the player got a chance, but didn't play well and then his sub came on, changed the game and won it for us?


Podolski has started 2 games this season and 1 off the bench; has 3 goals and an assist. :wenger

On Mata, well, the problem wasn't there last season, was it? Or before? Mou came and straight away voices started speaking of Mata not being in Mou's plan. It's all cool for Chelsea supporters because Mou will bring stability and success now, so it doesn't matter whether Mata stays or not, but the question you just asked would be apt for somebody like Eto'o, not Mata--a proven world class player and Chelsea's best player for the past two seasons.

Point isn't about Mata's incompatibilities at Chelsea or Podolski's inadequacies at Arsenal. Both managers refuse to use them because of their own biases and styles. As a Gunner, I find it absurd because Podolski is our biggest goal threat and we don't have an Oscar or a Hazard to make everything seem normal.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Double post.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

great win for us last night:clap


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Razor King said:


> On Mata, well, the problem wasn't there last season, was it? Or before? Mou came and straight away voices started speaking of Mata not being in Mou's plan. It's all cool for Chelsea supporters because Mou will bring stability and success now, so it doesn't matter whether Mata stays or not, but the question you just asked would be apt for somebody like Eto'o, not Mata--a proven world class player and Chelsea's best player for the past two seasons.


What is the problem, Razor King? Because last season and the season before our title bids were finished by now. We were conceding easy goals because the front line was not helping out with the defence, just waiting for the ball to arrive in offensive areas and not pressing hard at all.

All of this is of course not Mata's fault, but while he has done it a lot more now, his pressing is still not as good as the current front three and that means we don't recover the ball fast enough. He's also not as direct as they are, which slows us down in attack a bit for certain games.

I love Mata and I still think he's our best attacking midfielder when on the ball, but the team is what is important. Chelsea FC is bigger than Juan Mata and if we're going in a new direction that will breed success, then Mata has to either try harder to be a part of it or unfortunately leave.

I can't talk on Podolski, but his and Wenger's situation isn't comparable to Mata and Jose's at all. Sorry, but you are wrong here.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*If Oscar, Willian and Hazard fit Jose's system better than Mata then why should Mata be starting? It's not like Jose thinks that he's shit, just that he doesn't fit in as well as the other 3 with what Jose wants to do with his team. It sucks for Mata because he could walk into pretty much every side in the world bar the odd elite few but I wouldn't say Jose is in the wrong because Oscar's been playing well and they're still in the title hunt. *


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

That's the thing, Seabs. People often just look at the player and think, "he's great, he's better than this guy, so he should be starting". They don't sit down and analyse the style in which the team is playing, as they don't fully understand what is developing.

At the beginning of the season I was angry about the Mata treatment, as I think Jose didn't give him a fair shot (and he didn't really). But as the season has progressed it's been clear Mata just doesn't have the athleticism to suit the style right now. A style which can bring success, imo. 

He was fine in our style last year and the year before, because our attacking midfields weren't pushed to defend as much. But again, we didn't do shit in the league and conceded daft easy goals.

If he does leave, no doubt he'll go somewhere and carry on as the fantastic little player he is and people will ignore the whole reason why he hasn't been getting in the Chelsea team and laugh at Chelsea for letting him go. Those are the people who just don't get it though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

or jose's system is too limited to fit him in

:draper2 joel to get MAD


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Jose's system has Willian in it so IMO it works splendidly. 

Pretty much agreed w/ everything Racist Joel and Seabridge said, btw. Podolski situation is different, and even at that I don't think it's as huge a deal as RK is making out.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I really don't see how you can't fit Mata into a system. He could easily be for Mourinho what Ozil was at Real Madrid. You could put Hazard/Oscar/Willian either side of him and he can slip them in. Playing behind a competent striker might help too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

The pace of the game in Spain is a lot different to that of England, so I can't agree with you with the Ozil thing. He can fit into the system, but he needs to add more to his game when we don't have the ball.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*It's not as much as he can't fit into the system as it is that there's 3 players that fit into it better than he does. If he fit into it better than Oscar then he'd be playing instead of Oscar. He either has to hope he improves certain aspects of his game to fit into the system better or hope that Jose reverts to a system that favours him ahead of Hazard/Oscar/Willian more. Or hope that Oscar runs out of potential. Which isn't happening because UNLIMITED MEANS IT NEVER RUNS OUT.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

http://reflectionsasia.wordpress.co...-saux-how-gay-slurs-almost-wrecked-my-career/

Great article from Graeme LeSaux about the homophobic abuse he revieved in football. No wonder no one came out during his career, Christ.

Also no surprise to hear that about Fowler. Well known to all non-Liverpool fans that he's a complete scumbag.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Fulham 1-0 Norwich - Darren Bent.

F.A Cup replay.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

"HIS NAME IS GARY DO, HE'S REALLY FUCKERN SLOW" got completely done for the goal and Bunn dived _out of the way_ of the shot :lmao

Not expecting anything from this one anyway. Playing mostly ressies versus a strong Fulham line up IN THE CUP...AT CRAVEN COTTAGE. Norwich are notoriously shite in the cups and our last three visits to Alex's favourite day out led to 6-0, 3-1 and 5-0 defeats. Damien Francis and David Bentey sharing Harry Potter's invisibility cape on the final day of the 04/05 prem season...Gary Holt coming on to "save the day"...Andy Cole mugging us off in his sandals while he was already "on the beach"...NEVER FORGET :moyes1


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Irish Jet said:


> http://reflectionsasia.wordpress.co...-saux-how-gay-slurs-almost-wrecked-my-career/
> 
> Great article from Graeme LeSaux about the homophobic abuse he revieved in football. No wonder no one came out during his career, Christ.
> 
> Also no surprise to hear that about Fowler. Well known to all non-Liverpool fans that he's a complete scumbag.


Robbie Savage, Paul Ince and Robbie Fowler all mentioned as cunts, what a surprise


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

3-0...as expected it was a shite performance. Until Hughton isn't at the club anymore then we should wear white flags instead of Canaries on our clubs' crest seeing as we generally always surrender, especially away from home. I suppose that's why the club released a white away kit. It's ironic that RVW was the one who modeled it in the summer, seeing as he has probably been flop of the season so far. That cunt had BEST come good by next season.

Tonight we had as much penetration as AlexHumph did that one time he accidentally visited a female brothel, but then again we're constantly impotent. Chrissy Hooton's NCFC are the flaccid pathetic shriveling cock of the premier league, retreating back inside the body any time there's the slightest sniff of wet gash. Paul Lambert, regardless of his failings at Villa, is seeming more and more like the one off dose of viagra that gave a new lease of life to the club. "Little old Norwich" indeed.

Some plum on talk shite just said "I was listening to a Chris Hughton interview this morning and he _sounded quite defeatist_". Well no shit Sherlock, the guy was born a defeatist. The bloke isn't called cautious Chris for no reason...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Klee said:


> Januzaj reminds me of a young Wayne Rooney, yep, sounds about right.


Hopefully he has all the loyalty of Rooney.

Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC 53s

Future of #SaintsFC chairman Nicola Cortese in doubt with some at club fearing he could leave at end of season. More @BBCSport


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

How strange

*Edit:* Apparently AC Milan have approached him with an offer to be their new CEO.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Interesting. Milan would provide a challenge for him to revitalise a great team, so you can see the appeal.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Joel said:


> What is the problem, Razor King? Because last season and the season before our title bids were finished by now. We were conceding easy goals because the front line was not helping out with the defence, just waiting for the ball to arrive in offensive areas and not pressing hard at all.
> 
> All of this is of course not Mata's fault, but while he has done it a lot more now, his pressing is still not as good as the current front three and that means we don't recover the ball fast enough. He's also not as direct as they are, which slows us down in attack a bit for certain games.
> 
> I love Mata and I still think he's our best attacking midfielder when on the ball, but the team is what is important. Chelsea FC is bigger than Juan Mata and if we're going in a new direction that will breed success, then Mata has to either try harder to be a part of it or unfortunately leave.
> 
> I can't talk on Podolski, but his and Wenger's situation isn't comparable to Mata and Jose's at all. Sorry, but you are wrong here.


It's really acceptable for you and for Chelsea (to bench Mata) because you don't have to play Lampard or the likes on the left. Independently, the whole Mata issue is clear and you don't have to clarify Jose's style. What I mean is simply that Jose's vision of football doesn't include Mata, despite Mata being a classy player and that is the analogy I'm making; Wenger's vision of playing 5 midfield players and Giroud doesn't have a place for Podolski, it seems. When Walcott is there, it's 4 midfield players + Walcott + Giroud (who's useless anyway).

You'd understand the Mata situation more than me because you follow Chelsea a lot closer. Since this thing did come up, Chelsea has won the CL, EL, and FA Cup with Mata there and the league performances, as you addressed, had more to do with having inferior managers to Jose and everybody around is to be blamed. But this was a side point. The point was that both managers don't have room for such players as regular starters - Mata at Chelsea, Pod at Arsenal.

And to Arsenal fans, when everybody is fit, Wenger won't start Podolski over Giroud at CF and Pod over Cazorla on the left. He's a German international with a massive scoring rate relegated to our bench because DAT Cazorla can DRIBBLE despite being poor for most of this season. It's amazing how Cazorla's link up play with Ozil is so bad... I don't blame Wenger for playing Giroud over Pod at CF because Pod's best position is behind the ST or on the left, but it's amazing how Cazorla has been so poor this season and has lesser goals/assists than Podolski (3 goals, 1 assist) despite Pod only having played 3 games this season.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

The talk is Milan doesn't interest Cortese, he is just on poor terms with the owner. If Cortese goes, Pochettino may go! which means our top players may go! which means we could be screwed. Or not.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Ali Dia said:


> The talk is Milan doesn't interest Cortese, he is just on poor terms with the owner. If Cortese goes, Pochettino may go! which means our top players may go! which means we could be screwed. Or not.


I'll take one Lallana please and thank you.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 36s

Sky sources: Southampton executive chairman Nicola Cortese hands in written resignation - follow this developing story on #SSN


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Southampton are crispy ducked


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Well it's been a great ride the last few seasons, let's hope we don't go the way of the Pompey.


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

We'll be nice and take Shaw and Scheniderlin (whatever the fuck he's called) off your hands.


----------



## MOX

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Did my sig get posted in here yet?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Ali Dia said:


> Well it's been a great ride the last few seasons, let's hope we don't go the way of the Pompey.





> Originally Posted by R.Scorpio View Post
> My frustration is more the fact that I don't think there are that many sides who are distinctively better than us and feel that with a bit of luck we could have been pushing for top 6-7


LOL @ SOUTHAMPTON

Enjoy finishing top 6-7 in the Conference South.

*LOL*


----------



## haribo

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



BkB Hulk said:


> Hopefully he has all the loyalty of Rooney.


I'd be OK with Januzaj spending 10 years at the club :moyes2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> 3-0...as expected it was a shite performance. Until Hughton isn't at the club anymore then we should wear white flags instead of Canaries on our clubs' crest seeing as we generally always surrender, especially away from home. I suppose that's why the club released a white away kit. It's ironic that RVW was the one who modeled it in the summer, seeing as he has probably been flop of the season so far. That cunt had BEST come good by next season.
> 
> Tonight we had as much penetration as AlexHumph did that one time he accidentally visited a female brothel, but then again we're constantly impotent. Chrissy Hooton's NCFC are the flaccid pathetic shriveling cock of the premier league, retreating back inside the body any time there's the slightest sniff of wet gash. Paul Lambert, regardless of his failings at Villa, is seeming more and more like the one off dose of *viagra* that gave a new lease of life to the club. "Little old Norwich" indeed.
> 
> Some plum on talk shite just said "I was listening to a Chris Hughton interview this morning and he _sounded quite defeatist_". Well no shit Sherlock, the guy was born a defeatist. The bloke isn't called cautious Chris for no reason...


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Nice sig :homer2


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

LOL at the Blackburn fans who chanted "where were you when you were shit?!" to Citeh supporters earlier on. Yes, the same Citeh who averaged 28,000 every week at Maine Road during the Division 2 (now league one) season in 98/99. Incredibly cringe worthy...



steamed hams said:


>


HOOTON OUT! PELE IN!


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

That's more than they average now.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Yep, in fact it's almost twice as much as Blackburn's average attendance from last season and this season so far. Not to mention that those BRFC fans are massive hypocrites coming out with a chant like that when they averaged around 25-27 K during the Walker glory days. They should probably insult their own disappearing fans first of all! These stats say it all:

http://ewoodpark.jimdo.com/attendances-average-attendances-1888-2013/

I'm not one to pick on clubs who have crap attendances, but that chant has to be one of the most moronic things that I've heard during a game for a while fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*












> On 14th January 2014, Batshuayi agreed a long-term deal at Everton after agreeing personal terms and Standard Lège accepting a £7m bid, which was his previous release clause. HE Has now signed a contract with twix chocolate bar evertons new sponsor for 2015 after Mexican billionaire Jose Gossoss put a £400 million bid in for Everton fc





> Current club Wigan B
> 
> On 14th January 2014, Batshuayi agreed a long-term deal at Everton after agreeing personal terms and Standard Lège accepting a £7m bid, which was his previous release clause. In his first interview since joining Everton he said he was looking forward to smashing lonely housewives with sylvan "the milkman" distin and robbing cats and ponys to put in post boxes to send to santa every st paricks day , he also stated he would love to smash dwarfs with lazy eyes and wooden legs with nine kids, he also said he would love to have piano key teeth like ronaldinhos autistic twenty second cousin.





> After a DNA result on the Jeremy Kyle show it was revealed that Bathuayi was in fact the son of Lukaku, therefore living up to his billing of the "Next Lukaku". Both Romelu Lukaku and Batshuayi are set to enter a Career of Showbusiness as a father and son team, singing their hit single Bring Me Sunshine, with back up Vocals from Sylvain Distin, Tim Howard on the Drums, Leighton Baines on Lead Guitar and Ross Barkley on the Electric Keyboard





> After signing for the Merseyside outfit Batshuayi expressed his adoration for former World Cup winner and Everton player Marco Materazzi. He stated "I was always fond of Marco when I was a boy growing up on the back-streets of Brussels. I hope my Everton career somewhat emulates that of Marco's" Batshuayi describes himself as a "big geography fan" and says he loves reciting the capitals of the world. When asked what the capital of Papua New Guinea was by @Coach_Toni (former Athletics Coach of Jessica Ennis) Batshuayi responded promptly- answering Port Moresby which was correct.


Some Everton fans messing round with Batshuayi's wiki :lmao


----------



## Nige™

Typical generic chant you hear every week against City, but yeah, pretty pathetic from our fans with our history, especially now. Averaging 13.5 since we went down and can be classed as "shit". You'd hope those chanting would realise that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

BORING JAMES MILNER just got a plug on ITV :lmao


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Waking up to the news of Cortese being gone. Interesting few months ahead.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Aguero's second touch is a goal.


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



ROUSEY said:


> Some Everton fans messing round with Batshuayi's wiki :lmao


Shame it's all already gone  I once edited a well known Wiki page and after 5 minutes I got banned from ever editing again :


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Glad to have Aguero back.

I was there when we were shit and we had better crowds than Blackburn did in their title winning season. :banderas


----------



## Screwball

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Blackburn had a go which is positive stuff, the league remains the priority though. The big test to City's ambitions will be Barcelona next month, obviously.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Nige™ said:


> Typical generic chant you hear every week against City, but yeah, pretty pathetic from our fans with our history, especially now. Averaging 13.5 since we went down and can be classed as "shit". You'd hope those chanting would realise that.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


"We were here when we were shit!"
"We were here, when we were shit!"


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Joey Barton is currently ranting about how people should have a license to have kids. Joey Barton of all people.


----------



## Nige™

Tobit said:


> Blackburn had a go which is positive stuff, the league remains the priority though. The big test to City's ambitions will be Barcelona next month, obviously.


Exactly. So many fans were losing their shit on Twitter about Bowyer resting and dropping Dann, Rhodes & Gestede. If we beat Forest on Saturday we've got a real shot at the play offs. Imagine the fuss about Rhodes if he got injured tonight in a game we weren't likely to win. It wasn't as funny as the first game when some were petrified he'd been dropped for FA Cup eligibility, like clubs give a fuck about that.

Glad we gave it a crack putting King up top. Had a couple of chances, especially the second when he pulled off Nastasic. Doesn't matter. Said last weekend I'd take a good rimming tonight if it meant we got a result at Forest.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



BkB Hulk said:


> Joey Barton is currently ranting about how people should have a license to have kids. Joey Barton of all people.


He's right.. 

If you wanna breed you should have to apply for your goods back and pass a test..  

obviously Joey would fail.. but still his idea is solid.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

never mind that shit, here comes jojo


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I havent really watched an Arsenal match since like......mid October.

Can I has a recap of all things Arsenal from my Arsenal brethren?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Word going round that Rooney's out for another 3 weeks.

I can't emphasize enough how bad our medical staff actually are. Not only do we seemingly always get more injuries than any other club, but they always last several weeks longer than the original timescale. How long was it since Jones was out for 2 weeks? Christmas Day IIRC.

It's a fucking disgrace. How can you brand yourself as the biggest club in the world and have such incompetence in one of the most basic and fundamental aspects of any football club?

Assuming the injuries are all still there, I'd go with the team we played in the 2nd half of the Swansea game against Chelsea, with Januzaj out wide and with Kagawa behind Welbeck.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Irish Jet said:


> It's a fucking disgrace. How can you brand yourself as the biggest club in the world and have such incompetence in one of the most basic and fundamental aspects of any football club?


The manager? :moyes2 :banderas


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Cue the "IT'S ALRIGHT, HE WAS ALWAYS INJURED ANYWAY" claims for when Rooney leaves now.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Mikey Damage said:


> I havent really watched an Arsenal match since like......mid October.
> 
> Can I has a recap of all things Arsenal from my Arsenal brethren?


We were p00p against City; gutless against Chelsea, and bottled it against Everton.

Apart from that, we've been grinding out wins against the lesser teams. Giroud is still an embarrassment. Ramsey looks likely to return against Fulham. Chamberlain is back. Walcott is out for the season. Wenger has bought NTEP from a Ligue 2 side and immediately loaned him to Rennes (rumor).

We are in for Draxler because Wenger sees him as a potential CF ala King Henry and van Persie. It's 37.5 million sterling, so I'm unsure and rumors are that he's injured and out until March. That doesn't help I guess. When questioned about a striker, Wenger replied that any player at Arsenal can play as a CF including Mertesacker. No exaggeration there, except I added the Per part. :wenger

We have been efficient and effective and that's all that matters. Seems forever since we smashed a team--probably Norwich when we put 4 past them. I'm fine as long as the scoreline rings 1 nil to THE Arsenal.

And for the minutes Batman has played, Batman > Postman. I understand you are aware that St. Nicklas of Bendtner is our Batman and King Olivier of Giroud is our Postman.

Goldi Poldi returned against West Ham and raped West Ham single handedly--giving us the victory when we were down a goal. But the exclusive feature: BATMAN won us the game against Cardiff and injured himself while celebrating.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

i can see why we put so much effort into brahim

watching the u/16 tournament we're involved in and he looks a class above, even at 14. faour looks fantastic too.










boring boring city


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

cue an 11 game drought


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Pochettino came through, love that man


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

absurdly good finish from the new ibra zach faour to make it 3-3. carbon copy of osvaldo's goal vs us.

faour with his 2nd makes it 4-3 in the 93rd and that's all she wrote. absolutely excellent game to watch, end to end stuff, great to see some of the next generation go about it. there's some really classy looking players in our lineup.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Nige™ said:


> Exactly. So many fans were losing their shit on Twitter about Bowyer resting and dropping Dann, Rhodes & Gestede. If we beat Forest on Saturday we've got a real shot at the play offs. Imagine the fuss about Rhodes if he got injured tonight in a game we weren't likely to win. It wasn't as funny as the first game when some were petrified he'd been dropped for FA Cup eligibility, like clubs give a fuck about that.
> 
> Glad we gave it a crack putting King up top. Had a couple of chances, especially the second when he pulled off Nastasic. Doesn't matter. Said last weekend I'd take a good rimming tonight if it meant we got a result at Forest.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Really fear for us on Saturday if Lascelles isn't fit Halford & Collins is a scary thought up against Rhodes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










next ibra


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*Big match flop looking like a pretender in poverty leagues? I R EXCITE.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

champions league winner with brahim and will patching in 2021 more like it, marking our 6th in a row :banderas


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

This twitter account is hardly new but I've just seen these three and they're wonderful.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










*is a howler*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I routinely say "I/we laughed until cry" in non-internet life. I'm being serious, btw. I said it to one of my co-workers the other day and he almost laughed until cry himself, because he'd clearly seen the Evil Kagawa account too. 

I'm pleased to have been able to share this story with y'all.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*I am so using "I laugh until cry" when I go back Uni with my class of China people.*


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I almost laughed until cry at the use of "China people" in that sentence.


----------



## haribo

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mrloganrhoades/meet-olivier-giroud-the-really-really-ridiculously-good-look

Congrats on being part of the BuzzFeed staff, Alex.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










HE LIVES


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/25765975


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11661/9120365/wayne-rooney-transfer-request-ahead-uniteds-trip-to-chelsea

:shaq2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










that crazy donny wolbock


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Sunderland 1:2 Southampton
Arsenal 3:0 Fulham
Crystal Palace 1:1 Stoke
Manchester City 4:0 Cardiff
Norwich City 1:2 Hull
West Ham 2:2 Newcastle
Liverpool 3:0 Villa
Swansea 1:2 Spurs
Chelsea 2:1 Manchester United
West Brom 1:1 Everton

:hayden2


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Great start


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Man crush on Lovren in full force


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I don't think there are many teams in this league that play better football than Southampton. They're just great to watch.


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

would have thought the team will look like this tomorrow, there isnt really many other options

de gea

rafael evans vidic evra

carrick fletcher

valencia kagawa januzaj

welbeck​
or perhaps smalling for evans


----------



## Nige™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Don't forget big Tom Cleverley!!

It's good to see Welbeck getting a run through the middle still. His instincts do look very good there, as showed again by his touch for his goal last week. I knocked his finishing a hell of a lot last season, and there's no doubt he's certainly better playing through the middle with more clear cut chances. His confidence has obviously grown too the more he's played there. His work rate and hold up play has never been in doubt. I hope he can carry on like this and isn't just dropped or shifted back out wide when RVP's fit again. It'll benefit him & England of course.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Smalling has always had his best games next to Vidic. They got a rare clean sheet last week too, I'd stick with them. 

If Cleverley starts I give up. I have a bad feeling Moyes will go for Giggs instead of Kagawa. The only way I'd be happy with a 3 man midfield is with Jones coming back, but I can't see it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Hart
Zabaleta Kompany Demichelis Kolarov
Navas Yaya Garcia Silva
Dzeko Negredo​
Pantilimon, Lescott, Nastastic, Clichy, Fernandinho, Milner, Aguero

Surprised to see Ferno on the bench!


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Fucking refs, brown breaks ramirez ankle, no foul. When in on goal too


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



MrEvans said:


> Hart
> Zabaleta Kompany Demichelis Kolarov
> Navas Yaya Garcia Silva
> Dzeko Negredo​
> Pantilimon, Lescott, Nastastic, Clichy, Fernandinho, Milner, Aguero
> 
> Surprised to see Ferno on the bench!


He played against Newcastle last weekend, and he played in mid-week against Blackburn. iirc too, he picked up a knock too in the Rovers game, so it's probably Pellegrini not wanting to risk him from the start.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










THUG


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

2 points dropped. More crap reffing costing us points.when are we going to be on the end of the luck in a match. Never seems to happen ever.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

You cannot blame poor refereeing for that draw. cmon lad :kobe shite keeping and defending cost you the points.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*SCUMBAG BROWN*


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Rush said:


> You cannot blame poor refereeing for that draw. cmon lad :kobe shite keeping and defending cost you the points.


Ramirez was in on goal in case you weren't watching when that tackle happened.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Thats hardly a guarantee he was going to score, and its no guarantee you would have scored from the resulting free kick.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Podolski doesn't start... Again...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

We should have beaten Southampton earlier this season because the ref probably missed a foul early in the game.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Ali Dia said:


> 2 points dropped. More crap reffing costing us points.when are we going to be on the end of the luck in a match. Never seems to happen ever.


That's how every single football fan feels. 

Johnson's goal was dreadful from a defensive POV, the finger should be pointed at a couple of Southampton players before the referee.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



IncapableNinja said:


> That's how every single football fan feels.
> 
> Johnson's goal was dreadful from a defensive POV, the finger should be pointed at a couple of Southampton players before the referee.


Absolutely, had a billion chances, but that was another key decision to add to the many we haven't got this season and never seem to get. I know every fan feels that way, but I genuinely think it's been over the top with us. Hence why the club made such a big fuss about the Lallana non incident. Club showing they are frustrated that it's never for us. I guess there attempt to scare the refs into thinking twice on our matches failed. Oh well. We are rooted to 9th cant really go down and unlikely to move up any further than 8th. Boring season for us really. Need a cup run for excitement.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

First goal given by goal-line technology @ the Etihad.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Even Flow said:


> First goal given by goal-line technology @ the Etihad.


Typical our 100th would be scrappy fpalm


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Cardiff equalizer.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

West Ham are going to get thumped.

2-1 City fpalm


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Cardiff playing well and getting into the game! Good thing they lack a regular finisher or they could have made use of their chances. We need a 3rd to kill them off!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

1-0 Arsenal


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Make that 2-0 Arsenal.

Fulham are collapsing.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Got that well needed third, finally.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

4-1 Man City


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

And 4th...


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

4-2 City.

1-0 Norwich.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Thank god Yohan for that. Second half was fucking torture to watch. Lol at Andy Carroll. WOAT.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

yaya and kun are absolute kings. gods amongst men


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

***MAIN EVENT***



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 27m
> Confirmed #LFC team v Aston Villa: Mignolet, Johnson, Cissokho, Skrtel, Toure, Gerrard, Henderson, Sterling, Coutinho, Sturridge, Suarez


Don't think there will be many goals in this one, guys. :sturridge :suarez1


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Good win for Arsenal that one. 5th in a row now


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Kiz said:


> yaya and kun are absolute kings. gods amongst men


wut about javi garcia


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Just got to watch the Arsenal game. Cazorla :banderas

Good win once again, as expected. We need to keep winning so we can go into the Liverpool/United/Bayern games as strong as possible.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> wut about javi garcia


he was actually pretty okay.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










Oh boy if Liverpool don't beat Villa with our 17% possession average :brodgers


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Villa 1-0 up :banderas


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Deserved goal. been the better side.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*Norwich 1-0 Hull*

That was possibly one of the worst games of fitba I've ever seen at prem level, although surprisingly we weren't the worst side, which made for a refreshing change. Bossed the possession against an overly defensive Hull who didn't threaten us at all after the first five minutes. Jellyfish is gash and he should have scored early on but missed with an awful effort. Amusing to see Bruce stockpiling all of those overly expensive mediocre strikers, could have signed a top drawer striker with the money spent on Long and THE NOT SO BOSS SLOTTER, or at least two actually decent ones who look capable of double figures over a prem season.

After that we bossed midfield with Fer actually looking like he gave a fuck for the first time in about a month with a battling performance that didn't make him look like he'd rather be off buying horses to live in flats, or some other zany adventure which hopefully wouldn't involve him *allegedly* Ken Barlowing it up. Snodgrass' delivery was inconsistent all game long, but the blundering RVW should have scored one chance that the Scot created for him in the first half. The Wolf is like a pill head who has gatecrashed a ballroom dance, while everyone else is in sync with a slow and uninspiring rhythm the Dutchman dances to the beat of his own drum which he thinks is brilliant, but unfortunately for him everyone else in attendance is sober and is wondering "who let this guy in." A team player he is not, a good finisher he's even less of. Unless he pulls his finger out of his arse soon then he's going to be challenging DOZY for flop of the season.

Meanwhile Bradley Johnson continued to put the fear of death into every spectator at Carra Rud who wasn't sat directly in line with where he was aiming to pass/cross/shoot the ball. However, Bradley put in a shift as usual, and when your "shift" involves working at the footballing equivalent of a Bernard Matthews processed potted turkey factory then you're likely to keep your job and possibly win the employee of the month placard, allowing Delia the factory canteen cook to admire your picture. Johnno is never going to be the one packing the boxes and sending them off to dispatch, but at least he's strong enough to haul the racks of meat to the line while the likes of Howson would probably be bunking off and texting some slag in the factory bogs. 

Jonas was everything that I expected him to be; solid, strong in possession a hard worker, but completely ineffective within the final third. If there was ever one player to sum Hughton's tenure as NCFC manage then it's the Argentine. Safe, tidy but completely dull and unambitious, the footballing equivalent of a steady long term marriage that has long lost its spark. You're unlikely to score very often, but if you do then it's never very exciting. A reliable, safe but boring relationship where you often wonder what it would be like to try someone new, but you stick with what you've got because, well, it could be worse after all! Living the dream and all that...

Thankfully Ryan Bennett scored a late goal after a succession of corners, which saved Hughton from even greater pressure in a game against a terrible away side who allowed us over 20 shots on goal. However, only 3 were on target. Many fans of other sides would bemoan a reliance on scoring a winner from a set piece, but that's something which we haven't done enough this season. I believe that we scored from 15 last season, while that was just the third time we managed it in this current campaign. When you're averaging less than a goal a game you have to take what you can get, which again sums up the Norwich fan experience since the start of 2013, take anything you can get and cherish it, because beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Bentekkers.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

BENTEKE :banderas


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Shiiiiiiiiiiit, Sturridge 1-2


----------



## Destiny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Villa deserve to be up. We've been really bad. Don't understand why we've started with so many attackers considering we conceded 3 againts Stoke last week. Mignolet again with another error. 

Let's see if we can turn this around.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Villa played really well in that first half, could have had more goals as well.


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Mignolet is having a torrid time. Villa have ran all over that Liverpool midfield. Liverpool will win.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I told you guys that Mignolet was a liability ages ago tbleroy :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

he's still less of a liability than Reina :side:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Rush said:


> he's still less of a liability than Reina :side:


Not if he keeps this form up.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION up front now with Holt coming on.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

:lmao Bacuna is so shit

Holt's been throwing some tricks out there and some really nice passes, surprising.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

That was fucking hopeless. Simply cannot afford to be dropping points at home to fucking Villa. Lucky to even get a point.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Numberwang said:


> :lmao Bacuna is so shit
> 
> Holt's been throwing some tricks out there and some really nice passes, surprising.


He's not as bad as Sylla. Good Lord that guy should not be playing Premier League football.

Agbonlahor going off was a huge blow for Villa. So a good point in the end for them.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

I'd prefer we didn't drop points at home to teams like Villa.

I think we'll see a couple of transfer buys in the next few days seeing as how we had no midfield in the 1st half and Cissokho is so so so so bad.

and the derby is next too


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

m'vila, new LB, new winger. pls.


----------



## Andre

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*



Numberwang said:


> :lmao Bacuna is so shit
> 
> Holt's been throwing some tricks out there and some really nice passes, surprising.


Why would it be a surprise? There's a really talented player there underneath all of that lard, his 2011-2012 season for us proved that.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Rodgers at fault for this draw. Shit formation from the start. Cissokho is the WOAT at fitba. Defense was poor first half. Mignolet needs a kick in the mother fucking head.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Can't understand playing a 4-4-2 against a 5 man midfield.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

4-4-2 with a shite backline, 2 wingers who cannot defend, 1 bloke who doesn't run as much as he used to (Gerrard) and a bloke who's best when he's breaking into the box (Hendo)


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Shame Gabby had to go off, hope he isn't out for long/at all. Holt did well, some nice touches and his fitness should get better as the season goes on. Good debut for Bertrand, Vlaar also did well against Suarez. Is Sylla even on this planet?

Don't know how we are in the top half but will take it. :hesk2


----------



## haribo

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*










hil1


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

*I laugh until cry when I first saw the replay of that.

In fairness to Rodgers he put his mistake right at half-time with bringing Lucas on, moving Gerrard up and taking Coutinho off who looked like he'd been playing fitba with Aspas too much. And Cissokho too. Fuck he's bad. Seems like Mignolet has been popping full retard pills with Ozil lately too. Ozil's been pathetic for way too long now. Liverpool really need to use January to get some depth in. A winger and a holding midfielder should be their priority. Villa getting at their defence at ease when Lucas wasn't on wasn't a coincidence. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Love the Wilshere pass on the first goal. Classy finish from Santi, too.

City might be better, but we're still winning matches. Just need to start beating the right teams. :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES*

Didn't get a chance to see the game and thank fuck I didn't. All I kept hearing was how awful Cissokho actually was. My friend (Also a pool fan) basically said it was like us playing with 10 men on the field. Good thing he is just on loan. Once Enrique gets back he can be sent back to the reserves till May. We really need to get another LB in. Also hearing Mig make a few more mistakes :deandre. Still feel more safe with him than Reina tbh (I'm certain he's gonna keep fucking up and sooner or later Imma have to take this statement back).

As for the results itself the pessimistic side of me wants to be pissed the fuck off about dropping points at home to Villa but after hearing how awful we were defensively the optimistic side of me wants to be happy we at least gained a point considering in the last few seasons we would probably have dropped all 3 with ease.


----------



## DA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Can't stop laughing at the GIF of that fan :lmao

We are slowly building up a collection of the GOAT fans. He joins this guy on the list.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*










RIP Lukaku Dreads


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Pray for United indeed :moyes5

Pray for big game :welbeck to show.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> RIP Lukaku Dreads


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

*That was the first thing I thought of when I saw it but I didn't want Purple Aki in my Google Image search history :side:*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



Seabs said:


> *That was the first thing I thought of when I saw it but I didn't want Purple Aki in my Google Image search history :side:*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



Liam Miller said:


> pray for big game :welbeck to show.


Indeed.






MOTM performance like a BOSS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Pray for United? There is NO GOD for United tomorrow. GOD is a Chelsea fan (I'm talking bout the member).

But seriously, if its another 0-0 bore like the one earlier this season, I might have to set myself on fire. Really need to push the game (much like the first half against Liverpool).


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

There's no chance it's going to be 0-0. We're going to go hard at them and boy, I dunno how they're going to handle it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

It'll be a contender for dullest game of the season.

:jose :moyes4


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

I actually wouldn't hate a boring 0-0, and I never say that outside of second legs when we're winning.

I don't actually feel too pessimistic about tomorrow's game, mainly because we're expected to be thumped. I'd almost say I'd fancy us, but I said that about our game at the Etihad, so I'll just not say that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Tbf, we don't really thump people under Mourinho. We just stay in control and win the match.


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



CGS said:


> Didn't get a chance to see the game and thank fuck I didn't. All I kept hearing was how awful Cissokho actually was. My friend (Also a pool fan) basically said it was like us playing with 10 men on the field. Good thing he is just on loan. Once Enrique gets back he can be sent back to the reserves till May. We really need to get another LB in. Also hearing Mig make a few more mistakes :deandre. Still feel more safe with him than Reina tbh (I'm certain he's gonna keep fucking up and sooner or later Imma have to take this statement back).
> 
> As for the results itself the pessimistic side of me wants to be pissed the fuck off about dropping points at home to Villa but after hearing how awful we were defensively the optimistic side of me wants to be happy we at least gained a point considering in the last few seasons we would probably have dropped all 3 with ease.


Cissokho was absolute trash. Mig did make a mistake, but by the same token who the fuck leaves Benteke alone in the box? WOAT defending. 

We were massively overrun in the midfield before Lucas came on. Need some backup there.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

It was poor tactics from the start. Unless Lucas was feeling something before the start of the match he should've started.


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Got a strange amount of faith in a United win tomorrow/today/whatever. Mourinho's record and the fact we've been limper than AlexHumph at the Playboy mansion suggest we'll get a pummelling but I just have DEM FEELS.

Arise Sir Wolbock, channel the man in my sig. BatiGOAT


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Well, I put a few quid on Chelsea -1 handicap.

That way, if we do get a hiding then I get cash money to soothe the pain.


----------



## Aizen

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

With these defenders, we've going to say goodbye the Champions league, next season. :sad:

B. Rodgers, have to do much better than this.


----------



## Curry

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

The lack of expectation from Man U fans is making me worried now. Chelsea have to be a lot more adventurous that the Old Trafford game, at home against a weakened United team, need to push for a win which we should be able get. Hoping to see:

Cech
Azpi Cahill Terry Cole
Ramires Matic
Hazard Oscar Willian
Torres​


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Matic isn't starting. Will be the same team as Hull.


----------



## Curry

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



Joel said:


> Matic isn't starting. Will be the same team as Hull.


Ah, shame. Saw a couple of sites saying he might be involved so I had my hopes up. Luiz will do as long as he doesn't try to kill Kagawa.


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Kagawa won't do a thing, he'll be outmuscled by his own shadow.


----------



## obby

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

United should play Zaha some more. If they won't loan him, use him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



> @TerraceLife_
> Jermain Defoe's first press conference for Canadian club Toronto could have gone better. "I'm happy to be in the USA"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Poverty intelligence at it's finest.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

they all look the same to jermain


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

DDG

Rafael Smalling Vidic Evra

Carrick Fletcher

Valencia Kagawa Januzaj

Welbeck

highly likely line up. Could see us taking a point tbh, Chelsea aren't exactly brilliant or anything, just hard to beat.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Cech
Azpilicueta Cahill Terry Cole
Luiz Ramires
Willian Oscar Hazard
Torres​
This is most likely the team although Lampard for Luiz or Eto'o for Torres wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ABK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



Liam Miller said:


> It'll be a contender for dullest game of the season.
> 
> :jose :moyes4


I doubt it will. It'll be one of the rare matches that you'll see Chelsea put four past an opposition with Torres banging a hatrick in the process :torres.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



> Stan Collymore
> ‏@StanCollymore
> Nice to see so many #LFC bloggers, fans giving out filthy abuse because your boy dived. Save it for him when he fucks off in June.
> 
> #YNWA












Tone it down Stan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

well it was a dive and we all know how liverpool fans react whenever something negative is said about their boy

it's probably racial.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

wasn't a dive though

:homer2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Tone it down Stan


Thought you would have acknowledged the horrible racial abuse Stan took last night by der werldz gr8est supporters in da world...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



ROUSEY said:


> Thought you would have acknowledged the horrible racial abuse Stan took last night by der werldz gr8est supporters in da world...


Well all I saw was the tweet and I thought that by itself was worth a post. Not surprised though that he got that kind of abuse.


----------



## Zen

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

:moyes3

Chelsea def United 3-0 :hazard


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

I wonder how Chelsea will cope without De Bruyne


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

*We won't get thrashed. As in lose by 3 or more goals. There's a scary good chance I look stupid here and this is absolutely my fall back but I guarantee Chelsea won't win by 3+ goals. There's a good chance they might win but it won't be easy for them. We've been playing well away from home and I think playing on the break vs Chelsea should actually benefit us more. Plus how many teams have Chelsea thumped this season? That isn't their style. If they go 2 goals up they start resting up. 

Gonna be very amused when Welbeck bags a brace to cost Chelsea 3 points. Laugh until cry if you will.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

Kagawa will win this match on his own :kagawa


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*

no you wont rus sit on the bench and be quiet


----------



## Goku

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Is Fabio starting tho?


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

For United:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Is Fabio starting tho?


According to BBC sport he might have to:



> Defender Rafael serves the last of his three-match ban.


The officials really going full heel on United this season.

:moyes8


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

no kiz, I refusing sit in racist seat!


----------



## God™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Things are going too well for Chelsea at the moment. This is usually when we fuck it up for ourselves by doing something stupid. Would not be shocked if we dropped points today.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Hernandez to come on and score an offside winner shortly after luiz or terry are sent off :moyes3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Although a draw is the best result in terms of keeping Chelsea in touch and stopping United gaining ground, I just want to see Chelsea twat United 7-0..


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



ROUSEY said:


> Although a draw is the best result in terms of keeping Chelsea in touch and stopping United gaining ground, I just want to see Chelsea twat United 7-0..


Quiet mozza or moyesy will come and take coleman, baines and osman from you.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Last time I remember Chelsea fans getting giddy about a certain victory over United, Ryan Giggs rolled back the years and blitzed them in a crushing 3-0 defeat :banderas

I'm more confident about United's chances away from home than at Old Trafford currently. At home United struggle to break teams down, especially if they're organised and sit back and look to force United to play through them. Away from home, United's setup is more suited to counter attack and catch teams on the break which has worked well for them this season.

I don't think we'll be dicked, but it is hard to predict which United will turn up these days. They could put in a good performance and come away with a point or better, or they could struggle in the final third, waste chances and be overcome by a more organised and efficient opponent. I hope he plays Januzaj, because he's been our brightest spark in recent weeks and he's only going to develop and come good in big games by entrusting him. He deserves to start over any other possible alternative on the wing, regardless of age/inexperience.

Go Go Manchester Go! :agree:


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

*Can't wait for Januzaj to make Ivanovic his bitch and Hazard flop against another big team. My fallback is if Hazard plays well Utd are no longer a big team this season. Gotta cover them bases.

Team I'd go with for shits and giggles:
De Gea
Rafael Smalling Vidic Evra
Valencia Fletcher Carrick Januzaj
Giggs 
Welbeck​
Put Evans in at CB for either one. As shite as Valencia is his tracking back will be needed today. Cleverley actually normally well against the bigger teams but he shouldn't get in ahead of Fletcher and Carrick. I much prefer Giggs to Kagawa but especially today. Plus he'll offer more coming and making the midfield a 5 when we're defending. Januzaj has to start out left too. Ivanovic is there for the taking and he hasn't looked as effective out right or in the middle imo.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Last time I remember Chelsea fans getting giddy about a certain victory over United, Ryan Giggs rolled back the years and blitzed them in a crushing 3-0 defeat :banderas


Was that the same year when you won the league and got to the Champions League final? Those were good times, huh? :kobe10



Seabs said:


> *Can't wait for Januzaj to make Ivanovic his bitch*


Is he going to visit him in the injury room before or after the game? :kobe10

Lads, just accept the destruction that awaits United this evening and you'll find it easier. You have to pay for your sins at the Bridge last season anyway.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Giggs has played well tbf in his more limited role the past couple of seasons, though I do think he should either be put on the wing or in a more advanced role, as I just don't think he has the general mobility and bite to his game to be effective in a two man midfield. He still has a good turn of pace and his technique serves him well if he can find pockets of space and accelerate in short bursts in and around the box.

I'd love Kagawa to get more time, but at the end of the day the lad really needs to put in more consistent performances before we can justify giving him a start in big games. Versatility is the name of the game these days, as evidenced by Mata being out of favour. For Kagawa to get in the team in a set role, he has to be absolutely brilliant at that role week in week out to justify playing him ahead of someone who can offer more to the team as a whole, and sadly for every strong performance such as the the second half last week, there's very uninspired performances that see him almost invisible in games. I want to give him a bit of respite, since United play through the wings and he's much more suited to a team moving the ball centrally.

With Van Persie & Rooney out there's not much in that team I'd change. Welbeck is playing too well up front to be put in a two man attack with Hernandez, especially as Welbeck always seems to be the one who drops off which doesn't suit his game nor Hernandez's. Carrick & Fletcher is the best pairing we have, especially as Jones is out and we can't go three in midfield. Cleverley will move the ball well but he's not impactful enough typically to demand a starting role today.



Joel said:


> Was that the same year when you won the league and got to the Champions League final? Those were good times, huh? :kobe10


So were those back to back premier league wins I'll imagine. Still can't do three in a row though :kobe10

I hope Chelsea collapse at the fitba, Joel cries, Welbeck has his way w/ Eva after wowing her with his rendition of ABC by The Jackson Five, and that fucking teeth brushing fan makes a cameo just to compound the misery.


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

*Ivanovic/Azpi. Different victim, same outcome.



:argh:*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Normally I never feel confident facing United, but I think we will get the job done. Mourinho's home record won't be killed by a side led by Moyes. There's a likelihood of a draw, but hopefully the team push the attack early, get the goals and then sit back. I definitely have more to say on what I think about the game, but I'd rather keep my words soft and sweet unlike LOLDwayneAustin.

EDIT- I see some of you United fans are too confident. Fuck you guys, I hope Mikel scores the winner and Welbeck has a good goal ruled out.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Giggs has been absolutely awful this season. Kagawa has been pretty bad too, but he's coming off a strong display in the second half last week. That front 4 looked very sharp when Kagawa and Januzaj switched and I think we have to go with it again. 

Fletcher and Carrick are certainties to start, but wait a minute...










BIG GAME PHIL

:mark:

And young...:jones

(I do realize them being on the bus doesn't mean they're fit but still...PHIL)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Jesus, Young is gonna be the new Park Ji Sung. Puts a good bit of graft in, but put him in the final third and he's about as on the ball as a dead seal.

My one concern with Jones in the centre is his distribution personally. Tireless worker, will hassle and frustrate and close down every attack, but he has that reckless abandon in his game to try an audacious run and sometimes his final pass is wasteful/poorly thought out and it leaves him scrambling back. Watching Fletcher at times last week reminded me of how much his passing came on as he gradually developed from squad player into genuine first team player before his ill-timed health problems.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

That was a huge issue with Jones until this season IMO, where he's been much more disciplined and has always kept things simple. If he's fit he'll almost certainly put him in for Kagawa and we'll try to stop Chelsea Moyes style (which might not be a bad idea). That midfield would make it incredibly difficult for Chelsea, it's as defensively sound a midfield that you'll see.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Best way for United to play is to control the midfield, shut down their attack and feed our attackers for a quick break. If we're overrun in midfield, then Januzaj/Valencia/Welbeck will be isolated and stretched apart, meaning everytime we get the ball we'll struggle to have an easy pass available, and attacks will shutdown (aka every away match @ Liverpool for the last 6 seasons). If Chelsea win the midfield battle, then United are going to rely on a set piece or one moment of magic, because so much of our game is based on being able to shut down attacks and spring immediately whilst the opposition are out of position.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

uh oh, joel's called it

lump on a united win now. i presume this will go the way of his no way will juve beat chelsea effort


----------



## Vader

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Chadli and Lennon are about as useful as a paraplegic hurdler.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Don't believe Ivanovic is available due to injury so Chelsea will stick with azpilicueta at rb for the game. I can see Chelsea going like this 

Cech
azpilicueta terry Cahill acole
Mikel Ramires
Willian Oscar hazard 
Torres

I think we will go with 

DdG
Rafael vida smalling evra
Carrick fletch
Toni kagawa adnan
Welbeck 

I agree with what the rest have said about us being better suited to playing away from home due to it suiting our style of hitting more on the counter attack then does at OT where teams sit deep & play compact & narrow shape so we can't create anything through middle at home. Since Chelsea like start games at bridge brightly then carry on momentum & have more of ball then we will then I don't see that as a issue even last week we were fine with Swansea having ball cos in areas didnt effect us what only happened in 2nd half was we started to squeeze Swansea higher up to unsettle Swansea something that will need to do from start of game today.

Don't see Chelsea thrashing us either. Jose teams like to grind teams down get a goal then sit on it then wait to hit on break & take chances while being defensively solid. Chelsea are in run of form where not playing great but don't need to as keep on winning & have players capable of winning games all by themselves.

In the absence of both RvP & Rooney I expect welbeck start up top again but kagawa get his chance as no10. Welbeck & kagawa are 2 players who best served in counter attacking game. Welbeck likes come short when other team have numbers back but likes work channels & stretch play when we hit on break while kagawa best features when at Bvb was his ability move ball fast & find runners quickly on break. Since were not going to the bridge to win possession & basically going try hit on break then want players capable of playing that way something kagawa & welbeck suited to. Also kagawa deserves this chance when put through middle v Swansea I thought he played well now without Rooney & RvP he should have chance to play as no10 but its up to him to see if he takes that chance.

Toni will start I watched the game v hull last week & I thought elmohamady had good game v acole. Emohamady direct runs at acole 1 v 1 caused acole problems last weekend. Even an out of form Valencia should at the very least cause ashley cole some difficulties surely? Since we will play counter attacking style when hazard does cut inside I just wonder if he will track back when rafael bombs on if we can hit on break? Last season we targeted that side as key area hazard unwillingness to get back to defend left Acole totally exposed v Valencia & rafael on the right flank. When Chelsea are without ball I don't think this will be a issue cos reckon Chelsea will tell team play 2 banks of 4 & tell us to break us down so hazard will be in position it when Chelsea high up & move might break down that be interesting.

When we have the ball I reckon Toni will stay widest while adnan float inside more trying find pockets but I imagine he to will stay more wide then normally when building up the play & kagawa will find pockets & welbeck drop deep to collect ball. Terry & Cahill both don't like push to high when they are exposed if numbers are back for Chelsea its fine as they squeeze attackers but ramires & mikel likely start in 2 aren't always positional most aware of what's behind them if we can move ball fast enough to get kagawa & welbeck on ball in hole & adnan when he drifts in then Chelsea back like will drop off & Toni can be outlet on the right flank holding the width. 

My biggest fear is that Chelsea 3 attackers will play narrow & try squeeze carrick & i reckon Oscar will man mark carrick while ramires is likely to close carrick down if Oscar gone to advanced of carrick & carrick has always had bad games when his pressed high he needs partner next to him who can get pressure off him when his pressed & move ball around so we keep it then recycle the move. If carrick got his head up & allowed time on the ball then good sign for us its if Chelsea when they lose ball & give it carrick & swamp him that no one in our side can offer him outlet or themselves lose ball when given it afterwards then it doesn't matter who you have in attack it means nothing. We need carrick to play passes into front 4 as soon as they they get space. Been so many times this season when kagawa got space or welbeck have or adnan & move ball to slowly & chance is gone that can't happen today. 

Hoping for good team performance from the team today. Everyone expecting us to get hammered & Chelsea roll us over which don't see happening. Think can argue both sides need get a good result here so important for both sides. Last season I was impressed by our approach at bridge in PL game so many times we go there & never start well & gets to us but last season we started so well that caught Chelsea cold just didnt see it coming but Chelsea came back strong like they always do. I'd love for us to do same today just to give away support that belief that coming there to get a result & not going let them roll us over & let Chelsea know going be tough game. I don't see this being like the 0-0 game at OT in August at all. Think it could be a decent game with few goals actually... I also fully aware by saying all this that we will now get mauled by Chelsea by at least 4 goals & I've just jinxed the side into playing like crap so sorry in advance lads.


----------



## wabak

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

£1 on Fletcher to score first and Chelsea to win @ 96/1.

WATCH


----------



## united_07

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



> De Gea, Rafael, Vidic, Evans, Evra, Valencia, Jones, Carrick, Young, Januzaj, Welbeck
> subs: Lindegaard, Giggs, Smalling, Hernandez, Cleverley, Fletcher, Kagawa


januzaj behind welbeck then


----------



## Joel

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Oh God, Ivanovic does play. I want to take back all my posts now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Two in midfield, eeeeeek. I suppose Valencia and Young for all their inconsistency upfront do offer the required workrate and defensive support necessary for our defence if the midfield gets overrun. Still feel it's a dangerous setup to play away at Chelsea, given winning the midfield battle is essential to feeding our wingers and forwards. Jones is going to have to play a blinder today, because Carrick will sit and sweep up loose balls, but won't hassle or pressure the Chelsea attackers.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Delighted to see Jones back. Absolutely ridiculous that Young is starting. Even if he plays well it's just inexplicable to throw him in after injury when he's been utter dogshit for most of the year. Cannot believe Fletcher's been dropped.

Januzaj and Welbeck have to have the games of their lives.

Edit: Just realised Smalling was dropped too, that's pretty harsh. No stability in that position at all.


----------



## Curry

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Playing Azpilicueta over Cole makes sense after last week, Azpi/Willian is our best bet against Rafael/Valencia. Not sure why Torres isn't starting though, he's not exactly brilliant but Eto'o seems like a hindrance most of the time.

Hopefully Oscar can stop Carrick from running his usual game and Luiz can mark/bully Januzaj more than he's used to.

Isn't Young meant to be pish? He'll likely have he game of his life though, just to spite us.

2-1 Chelsea.


----------



## AEA

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Jones :mark: Giggs not starting :mark: :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Ashley Young's 'game of his life' is still utter piss. Somehow I don't think you need to be wary of his 'prowess'.


----------



## Curry

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Ashley Young's 'game of his life' is still utter piss. Somehow I don't think you need to be wary of his 'prowess'.


That's what I thought last time he started vs Ivanovic at Stamford Bridge. Then Ivanovic went ahead and got himself sent off.

I won't make the mistake of asking for a fair game with no penalties and red cards this time :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Fuck off and die, Geoff Shreeves.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Glad to see Kagawa is NOT playing, he is far too inconsistent for my liking.

Jones has a huge game today, if he can halt anything through the middle and our wingers can track back. I think we have a fairly good chance.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Fuck off and die, Geoff Shreeves.


Geoff Shreeves is the GOAT


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

*Young starting









In fairness thought he's not as wank as most here make him out to be. He's a lot better than Valencia. Jones is a big plus. No way Fletcher should be starting ahead of Jones and Carrick. Not in this match anyway. CB and CMs alternate in back to back games yet again though. At least Carrick/Jones and Vidic/Evans are combos that normally work well together. Bit confused as to why Moyes would put Januzaj in the middle considering the different it made last week when he was down the left rather than in the middle. I'm more confident of Young producing an assist for Welbeck than Kagawa too. LOL at Joel with his WOAT predictions. *


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

At least, Giroud's not starting... :side:


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



> In 47 away matches against Chelsea, Arsenal, Manchester United and Liverpool, David Moyes has managed no wins.


:moyes7


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Fuck me if we had rvp or rooney fit and a proper cm.

City should win the league over this chelsea side but fucking jose will probably sneak them it.


----------



## Curry

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Phil Jones' defending for the first
:banderas


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



Even Flow said:


> :moyes7


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAAHAH


----------



## EGame

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Waiting for posts with multiple paragraphs from the United fans.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Januzaj just doesn't work behind the striker, all his best stuff has been when he's drifted out to the left. Young or Valencia off, and Hernandez on plz. or even :kagawa

just, do something Moyes you muppet


----------



## seabs

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

*Bullshit we're losing 2-0. Should be going in at least level. Note that this doesn't count as thrashing us. If you think that's what is happening here then you're either not watching or really fucking stupid. 2 moments of stupidity from Jones have cost us. That and the odd formation with Januzaj. He's producing lots from the left wing but then there's nobody in the middle bar Welbeck because Young is staying on the left too where Januzaj is moving too so it basically leaves 2 LW and no CAM. Could feel our chances of winning slip after we didn't get a goal from the first 10 minutes where we dominated. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*










Encouraging start for the first ten minutes. Link up play was spot on, pressed Chelsea at every opportunity, kept and moved the ball well and got in behind them, then we became erratic with the passing and Chelsea took control in midfield and our attackers were starved like African children. Same old story really, we've not been outclassed, but bar a bit of magic from Januzaj we've just looked toothless. Playing a long ball game w/ Januzaj as an outlet, relying on Welbeck's hold up play despite being doubled up consistently. Just no way to bring our most effective players into the game at the minute, and when chances have come our way sadly we've wasted them.

Jones needs to do better for the first, not like Eto'o was demonstrating audacious play. Very lax and stagnant from Jones, which is just sadly not good enough. Defending all round for the second was really poor too, affording Eto'o that much room is just asking to be punished.

Rafael has sadly been reckless and impatient with Hazard and that's seen him skinned a few times, and he went walkabout for the second as well.

I understand the theory that Januzaj in the centre makes him the lynchpin of our creative play, and allows him to find pockets of space and bring the wingers into the game. He's got exceptional decision making for a lad his age, and Ronaldo was eternally marked out of games on the wing at the likes of Chelsea and Liverpool. He's struggled to find a lot of time on the ball, but he's been bright in sparks and been the closest to producing anything for us.

Chelsea really haven't played that great, but they've broke well and not been as wasteful on the ball. A typical Mourinho home performance in all honesty, efficient and effective.


----------



## EGame

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

More paragraphs plz.


----------



## T-C

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Bossed the game. Ref doesn't give us a clear pen. Get beat. Typical trip for us to the bridge.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



EGame said:


> More paragraphs plz.


If you're not posting dossiers, you're not doing it right imo.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Damn. We actually haven't been bad, but nothing seems to be going for us. Shit, Jones is clearly not match fit. Has been off the pace all match, Fletcher would have been better.


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



EGame said:


> More paragraphs plz.


Best post you've made in ages :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*










bulk's illustration of the LUCAS NEILL OFFSIDE TRAP goes here


----------



## EGame

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

SAMUUUU THE GOOOOAAAAATTT 

THE GOAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

THE GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

BARCAAAAAAAA DNAAAAAAAAA


----------



## CGS

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedTomorrow)*



Seabs said:


> *We won't get thrashed. As in lose by 3 or more goals. There's a scary good chance I look stupid here and this is absolutely my fall back but I guarantee Chelsea won't win by 3+ goals. There's a good chance they might win but it won't be easy for them. We've been playing well away from home and I think playing on the break vs Chelsea should actually benefit us more. Plus how many teams have Chelsea thumped this season? That isn't their style. If they go 2 goals up they start resting up.
> 
> Gonna be very amused when Welbeck bags a brace to cost Chelsea 3 points. Laugh until cry if you will.*












Obviously still got time though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Well...

Losing 1-0 or 2-1 is another thing; 3-0? Moyes, dude, couldn't even go for a 0-0?


----------



## APEX

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

*Its pretty sad when you look at the MUFC team and don't see a single world class player.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Lol United, lol defence, lol :moyes5 and lol Seabs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



APEX said:


> *Its pretty sad when you look at the MUFC team and don't see a single world class player.*


i think it's pretty great


----------



## Rush

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

STUCK WITH MOYES STUCK WITH MOYES MAN UNUTED


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



Rush said:


> STUCK WITH MOYES STUCK WITH MOYES MAN UNUTED


Playing fitba the negative way.


----------



## APEX

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



Kiz said:


> i think it's pretty great


*Don't get me wrong, im not complaining :lmao

Its just strange.

From the starting line up today you cant look at any player and think 'I wish we had him at our club'. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*



Razor King said:


> Well...
> 
> Losing 1-0 or 2-1 is another thing; 3-0? Moyes, dude, couldn't even go for a 0-0?


This hasn't been a 3-0 scoreline in the slightest. Chelsea have barely played well, just efficient and taken their chances when they've been presented to them. United have played far worse and lost by smaller margins in the past, and definitely been worse this season than they have today.


----------



## EGame

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Lol Petr Cech the GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

He always scores against chelsea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

United very lucky not to get a 2nd red there. 2 footed tackles are beyond moronic


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: STUCK WITH MOYES (#PrayForUnitedToday)*

Hopefully now Jones at CB also start hernandez and Kagawa vs sunderland ffs and cardiff if rooney/rvp aren't fit.

Moyes has an excuse now :moyes3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










Can't wait for the GIF of this..


----------



## God™

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Rafael should have been off as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

He'll have aged 80 years by the end of this season. :moyes5


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hope someone snaps Rafael's leg on Wednesday. Such a little vile cunt. Vidic fucking knew what he wanted to do there. He was out to hurt Hazard and nothing more. Fuck off United. Enjoy midtable.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

The Vidic red card was a poor decision, is there even any point in making tackles anymore?


----------



## Curry

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Pathetic challenges at the end there. Rafael should've been off for that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Rather mid table than that shite europa.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The Vidic red card was a poor decision, is there even any point in making tackles anymore?


:banderas Does your carer know you're on the computer?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The Vidic red card was a poor decision, is there even any point in making tackles anymore?


like fuck it was

it was a horrible tackle. nowhere near the ball, only wanted to bring him down and used the incredibly dangerous scissor tackle. shameful tackle.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Jesus, we let over-the-hill Eto'o score a hattrick against us.

Fuck me, we're awful.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

:moyes3



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The Vidic red card was a poor decision, is there even any point in making tackles anymore?


LMAO'O at implying that Vidic was making a tackle.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

At least United only need 3 more points to get to that magical 40 and probably ensure survival this season


----------



## DA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Chelsea fans complaining about scumbag tackles even after their thuggery against Liverpool :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Slient Alarm said:


> Jesus, we let over-the-hill Eto'o score a hattrick against us.
> 
> Fuck me, we're awful.



Vidic and evra are done and maybe evans/rafael are overrated one of them is that's for sure or just a bad day at the office again.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The Vidic red card was a poor decision, is there even any point in making tackles anymore?


I don't think it was a red (if you want to argue the deliberate intent warrants a red, i could accept that understanding but i don't think the actual challenge itself was a certified red), but Vidic has only himself to blame. Moronic tackle which served no purpose besides giving him some vindication after a rough afternoon. Not like he made a perfect challenge and the ref mistook it for something worse via an exaggerated reaction, he made a reckless challenge and gave the referee the opportunity to make the decision.

Rafael needs to cut that shit out as well because that was a disgusting tackle and if he's not careful he might incur a receipt down the line. Needs to sort his head out because stuff like that give rise to the view he's a headcase, when in fact he's typically more reserved but just prone to stupid challenges in certain situations. No excuse though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



DA said:


> Chelsea fans complaining about scumbag tackles even after their thuggery against Liverpool :banderas



:terry classic chelsea.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Rafael losing his because he and his bro are shit. Should have been off.

I'll take that win gladly. Just knew we were going to win. Very happy for Eto'o. He's not the player he used to be, but I would love for him to carry on scoring like that. I was against Eto'o starting but Mou with the clever pick of Eto'o again, and it pays off.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rush said:


> :banderas Does your carer know you're on the computer?


Typical, you don't agree with my opinion, so you just insult me in a childish manner.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Slient Alarm said:


> Jesus, we let over-the-hill Eto'o score a hattrick against us.
> 
> Fuck me, we're awful.


We are :moyes3


----------



## T-C

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

The United away support as brilliant as ever. Good on them.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Eto should be starting instead of torres every game for chelsea.


----------



## God™

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Eto should be starting instead of torres every game for chelsea.


Torres has been better than Eto'o all season.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

But Torres can never boss a game like eto.

In the final third anyway


----------



## Razor King

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Rush

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Typical, you don't agree with my opinion, so you just insult me in a childish manner.


Make a childish post like that, then you can cop a childish insult. Pretty fucking simple champ. If you want to be petulant and post drivel like "is there even any point in making tackles anymore?" after Vidic blatently hacked Hazard then don't expect anyone to treat your opinion with any respect whatsoever.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I think Vidic's was a red, but it didn't anger me like Rafael's. The dude left his feet with full force and came down double footed to break someone's leg. That is fucking disgusting. Every club has players that make some bad tackles, but fucking hell, that was so blatant he was looking to hurt someone. That's just not right.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Atleast we had two talents that came through the ranks leading our frontline and both still developing especially adnan, just hope he sticks around well into his 20's. Still desperately miss fully fit RVP though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> Typical, you don't agree with my opinion, so you just insult me in a childish manner.


Tbf your argument was really short-sighted. You can make that sort of statement after Wes Brown's red at Stoke, where a perfectly fair challenge was misconstrued as a two footed challenge. You can't make that sort of statement when Vidic blatantly hacks out at Hazard simply out of frustration. Those are the sort of brainless challenges that need to be done away with, because on this occasion no harm came to Hazard but that won't always be the case. Basically, don't try and argue Vidic made a fair and necessary challenge and was hard done by. It's entirely his fault for giving the referee a decision to make.



T-C said:


> The United away support as brilliant as ever. Good on them.


No doubt the prawn sandwich comments will still be used as a sweeping generalising and people will overlook United's core support being as good as any in the country.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Liam Miller said:


> Atleast we had two talents that came through the ranks leading our frontline and both still developing especially adnan, just hope he sticks around well into his 20's. Still desperately miss fully fit RVP though.


how long will he want to stay at a mid table club with no CL football? :moyes3


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Probably as long as he stayed at Everton.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rush said:


> how long will he want to stay at a mid table club with no CL football? :moyes3


Let's hope he loves United as much as Gerrard loves Liverpool then 8*D

(minus that 2005 transfer saga w/ the shirt burning)



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Probably as long as he stayed at Everton.


:ann1

I think you read that wrong, chief.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Liam Miller said:


> Atleast we had two talents that came through the ranks leading our frontline and both still developing especially *adnan*, just hope he sticks around well into his 20's. Still desperately miss fully fit RVP though.





Rush said:


> how long will he want to stay at a mid table club with no CL football? :moyes3





HIGHLIGHT said:


> Probably as long as he stayed at Everton.


:ti

You're having a shocker tonight, lad..


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

On the game and not the garbage tackles: We weren't really good today. We weren't better than United really. But it's nice that for once we took our chances when not being great, rather than blowing them when playing great. Having a better manager surely helps too (I wonder in Moyes was still a better choice than Mourinho?). When we're at home, I don't think anyone is going to beat us and that is what Mourinho has brought back. That belief that was lacking so much in the last few seasons. 

United played decent, but never looked threatening really. Had the ball in some good positions, but did next to nothing with it. Cut backs that didn't beat the first man, or had no one in the box. That was their story. So although they weren't far behind us (if behind at all), they should be worried about the lack of clear chances being created.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*












Joel said:


> I think Vidic's was a red, but it didn't anger me like Rafael's. The dude left his feet with full force and came down double footed to break someone's leg. That is fucking disgusting. Every club has players that make some bad tackles, but fucking hell, that was so blatant he was looking to hurt someone. That's just not right.


Yeah, that was the nasty one. Rafael had made 3/4 really petualant tackles leading up to it and Dowd didn't take a moment to let the game calm itself. Shame he got a yellow and retrospective action can't be taken. Just a really cowardly, deplorable act.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rush said:


> how long will he want to stay at a mid table club with no CL football? :moyes3


Hopefully some united fans can do a gerrard to him and scare him into staying :moyes4


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I read that wrong.

Can someone explain to me why people are saying its hard for United to buy in January. Is it in contract issues or money or something.

Rafa does on occasion lose it, badly. It really was a very unprofessional tackle.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Weird. Chelsea weren't really great but scored the goals.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Nessler said:


> Weird. Chelsea weren't really great but scored the goals.


That's a jose team for you.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> I read that wrong.
> 
> Can someone explain to me why people are saying its hard for United to buy in January. Is it in contract issues or money or something.
> 
> Rafa does on occasion lose it, badly. It really was a very unprofessional tackle.


Problem is United need star quality additions to the squad, and the chances of teams being willing to part with their best players with 4 more months of a season left is highly unlikely. Thus you either end up overpaying to secure the player, or you get the player but lose them for Europe if they're cup tied.

Basically, January is where you buy some good but typically not great players, with the summer where the bigger deals are secured. United don't need basic players, they need genuine game changing players to inject some life and creativity into the team, because at the moment without Van Persie and Rooney we're relying on an 18 year old.

There's also the problem of United being in real danger of not making the top four, which then reduces their chances of getting a top quality player in the summer as other teams can compete financially and offer champions league football.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I'll take cabaye right now i don't care if he isn't on the level of who we need he is still better than what we have.

Chelsea should loan us mata :moyes2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Cabaye would certainly be a good option, definitely someone who can offer us an improvement in midfield and let's face it, we can't turn our noses at very good players on the basis we'll snag a world class player in the summer.

Oh christ Moyes, labelling the Vidic tackle as tiredness. It was an intentional, petulant swipe which summed up Vidic's day. He's done it often in the past, though typically against Liverpool. There was nothing tired about that challenge, just stupidity.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Oscar hasn't been great in these last two games. We have a week's rest before STOKE in the cup. Would like to see Mata in that game.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> Oscar hasn't been great in these last two games. We have a week's rest before STOKE in the cup. Would like to see Mata in that game.


Yeah. Not great today. Often got lost with the ball


----------



## ABK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rockhead said:


> Rafael losing his because he and his bro are shit. Should have been off.
> 
> I'll take that win gladly. Just knew we were going to win. Very happy for Eto'o. He's not the player he used to be, but I would love for him to carry on scoring like that. I was against Eto'o starting but Mou with the clever pick of Eto'o again, and it pays off.


Most of Mou's picks always get vindicated tbh. That's why it's hard to pin point flaws in his system so far. 



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Eto should be starting instead of torres every game for chelsea.


Pretty sure you haven't been watching much of Chelsea this season. Torres' play has been good all round just that the goals aren't coming in for him. 



Liam Miller said:


> Atleast we had two talents that came through the ranks leading our frontline and both still developing especially adnan, just hope he sticks around well into his 20's. Still desperately miss fully fit RVP though.


Tell Moyesy to change his training methods :moyes2



Oh and lastly :moyes3


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Rafa showing passion like a boss. Good on him. Not the first time he's done something like that after getting a bad decision, done exactly the same at Anfield a few years ago after Carragher's non red card on Nani. He's a passionate little fucker, but yeah, he seriously should cut that shit out.

Pretty dreadful display. The defending on the last two goals was inexcusable. Januzaj again looked the bright spark, but I would have much rather seen him out wide. Young is just dreadful at this level and it's inexplicable that he's being picked for these games. Jones was badly off the pace, with hindsight he probably shouldn't have been thrown into such a game after a long absence, particularly when it's not his natural position.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/9124478/moyes-title-still-a-possibility

:lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*Result flattered Chelsea a lot. I was right that we wouldn't get thrashed at least performance wise and that we wouldn't lose by more than 2 goals 

Really lazy defending cost us that match. That and Moyes messing with the only two outfield players worth anything this season.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Even Flow said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/9124478/moyes-title-still-a-possibility


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Even Flow said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/9124478/moyes-title-still-a-possibility
> 
> :lmao



Just taking the piss now, he is a complete mentalist.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I demand Haribo now find a gif with Moyes' head morphed over that of Patrick Jane.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Cabaye would certainly be a good option, definitely someone who can offer us an improvement in midfield and let's face it, we can't turn our noses at very good players on the basis we'll snag a world class player in the summer.







bama



















































































bama


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I demand Haribo now find a gif with Moyes' head morphed over that of Patrick Jane.


:lol :lol

Moyesy wishes he was as handsome as that bastard.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Effective performance, not brilliant or anything like that. The game was much more comfortable against Liverpool than it was today. It's just that we took all the chances here, defence was again, very organized with Hazard and Willian doing a great job on the wings. Cole should have started, especially after the run of 4-5 games without conceding. Disgusting tackle from Rafael, more of a red than Vidic's IMO. Overall, that's the Mourinho factor. What he demands from his players physically and the tactical discipline that Terry and Jose are leading this season is our biggest difference maker. 

Eto'o with his best game in a Chelsea shirt but with Torres injured for a few weeks now, I'm not feeling comfortable with him as a first choice striker.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I didn't feel confident before the game and even after United's bright start in the first 10 minutes I said to my girlfriend United would concede the first goal as the defence had a mistake in them and low and behold, United conceded 5-10 minutes later. United need a response now on Wednesday as this has been a very depressing season courtesy of Mr. Negativity, David Moyes. 

The performance was alright, the first 10 minutes United were great but didn't really do much with the chances created and second half, didn't really hit the levels that they did at the start of the first half. Januzaj was the best player on the pitch by far, Welbeck worked hard and I thought Carrick had a good game. Jones was rusty and this wasn't the game to start him, Valencia and Young were awful and Vidic/Evans just didn't work today I'm afraid. The attacking play had some good moments but defensively, United were poor. We're conceding soft goal after soft goal and it needs to be sorted out.

The set pieces and corners from Young were so poor even when in a good position for the freekick to be whipped in, he just kept hitting the first man. The second half performance just fell flat although Chicharito added some bite to the attacking play when he came on and he looked full of energy. He loves scoring against Chelsea and it was a typical poachers finish from Hernandez.

Vidic red card I'm unsure of, I thought it was a yellow at first, then a red and I'm still undecided. It was a very stupid challenge though and there's no excuse for it even if brainless Moyes tries to find a way to defend it. Have to go with Smalling/Evans or Jones/Evans in defence now. Rafael's challenge was reckless and stupid. He has a lot of passion playing the game but he doesn't help himself when he has these ridiculous outbursts when United are losing. It's very childish and he needs to sort his head out as besides the red card against Luiz last season he's been much better with his disciplinary record. However, the stupid Rafael of old returned today at the end there. No reason for it.

A 7th loss in the league, another shambolic defensive display, Moyes picking Young and an unfit Jones and more continuous talk of United being unlucky in another game. Another normal day with United this season. Luck has nothing to do with it, besides the defelcted first goal, United defended poorly for the other two goals and just weren't clinical enough at the other end. Did United deserve more? Sure with the attacking play and with Chelsea not exactly playing great but they can't keep putting it down to misfortune when they've conceded such soft goals. Get it right Moyes!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Can Rafael get a retrospective ban?


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Nah. He got booked. He didn't hurt anyone, so I doubt they would have done anything anyway.


----------



## DA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Even Flow said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/watch/video/9124478/moyes-title-still-a-possibility
> 
> :lmao


Moyes is a bigger loon than myself :banderas


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> Nah. He got booked. He didn't hurt anyone, so I doubt they would have done anything anyway.


Ah forgot he'd been booked.


----------



## Zen

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Samuel Eto'o is the first Chelsea player to score a hattrick against United since 1954. Congratulations Moyes breaks another record. :moyes3

I am glad Chelsea is starting to be more clinical. Who would have thought our striker would win us the game ? Torres secured us all three points against Man City, Eto's against Liverpool and Man Utd. At least they are showing up in the important games. Very pleased, not forgetting they are scoring more regularly now days.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

It easy to blame Moyes for defeat but he can't do shit when players cross that white line if the players decide to do stupid things when comes to defending then doesn't matter who manager is. Evans knows he should be marking Cahill for 3rd goal at corner yet let's him go & Toni wrong side of eto'o anyway & 2nd Chelsea goal everybody switches off as no one presses ball when ball goes out & rafael runs to rb spot lord knows why then tries run back to left side of box & evra is on left then jogs to center while Vida like normal is always far to deep & playing everyone onside. On 1st goal jones is beaten to easily & gets deflected into the net so nothing can do about that. The red card/s are just example of that its frustration getting best of players & them reaching breaking point. Can argue Vida red us harsh but no need to make that scissor movement when ball gone when all tried to do is take hazard out his making the ref make a decision & rafael should been sent off I get his very passionate about the club & wants to impress but what done Is over line if missed ball he breaks Cahill leg what is annoying is that part of rafael game he got rid of but this season it started to come out again he needs reign that in. No issue with his never say die attitude but he could of easily hurt Cahill badly there when there is no need to there's being defiant then being reckless that was 100% reckless. He wont get any ban as ref was deemed to see the challenge so his made his decision to only give a yellow out so rafael wont get a ban same as Vida as we can't try over turn it as straight red is an automatic 3 game ban.

The goals are just soft goals to let in but its been theme all season there clearly something up with players in that defensive line as to soft to play against you can't see anyone in camp setting up to defend like that. Think Moyes went with gamble of playing Young Jones Evans after not featuring as of late so all of them looked rusty & evra was carrying a injury that hadn't healed from last weekend. Right now I would be thrilled that side is without Vida right now Evans is often having to cover for Vida cos Vida is so deep as that's the way vida wants to play but as soon as defence are even remotely high he looks shaky & when against anyone with pace vida backs off ASAP. Lost count amount times in 2nd half we pushed up he was first drop off & tell others to do the same. If side is without vida, rio & evra as well then have young back 4 capable of playing much overdue higher aggressive line. It would sort out fair few issues have when so easily to play against in terms teams cutting through us.

What's frustrating is today wasnt even about that yes in previous games this season that area of to deep a defensive line & not aggressive enough has been a issue but today it wasn't it was just bad individual mistakes costing us. 

Thought started of well but just missing that ruthless killer instint that lack when RvP & Rooney aren't available & Chelsea 1st goal came against run of play from deflected hit. What frustrating is that keep backing off but jones gets done so easily but eto'o could try hit again & next 99 times it go anywhere apart from top corner just way it went. Then cycle repeated we had ball & Chelsea sat there & we created a couple of decent moments but again never scored then we switched off on stroke of HT. A cardinal sin of football is thinking game done then waiting for HT whistle then Chelsea score from corner cos players caught napping.

Then 2nd half it took Chelsea 4 mins into 2nd half for Eto'o to grab his hat trick. Just as is before HT it's just basic football 101 that need be most alert in first 5-10 mins after HT. Team sent out early so Moyes clearly had strong words to say in dressing room during the break but went through some players ears & right out through the other ear. Evra getting injured meaning couldn't jump was bad luck mind but if his that much pain he needs to go off ASAP & tell someone he was basically statue on that corner & man light cos still active from a marking pov as couldn't do anything. 

That goal just killed us down 3-0 to Chelsea at the bridge it game over we never really recovered about damage limination. Don't have players or in terms on mentally Moyes is yet to find that never say die come back from jaws of defeat mentally that had under SAF & that is something that only develop over time. Chelsea fairly average but didn't in the end have to be great to win thought they did a job on us & got the win they weren't bad but like most teams who we have played this season they have not needed to get out of 2nd gear to win v us.

You could argue that Moyes messed up by selecting jones Evans evra & young & not playing Adnan on wing instead of young but thought at start of game Adnan was playing well off front with welbeck & he & young were playing well combining good passes with each other. Young didnt have a great game but he wasn't awful. Thought moments we played well the passing Young, Welbeck & Adnan had looked promising what was frustrating is that no one was on end of final ball to finish off any chance. Young delivery from set pieces was poor that was annoying that has baffled me for years now is our service from set plays unless is adnan, Rooney or RvP who takes it then everyone else who takes a set plays for us never seems to clear the first man regardless of who It is? 

Thought Januzaj was brightest spark for us. He seemed better when floated to left but he issue was when against likes of Ivanovic Luiz & Willian is that when they come over just physically so much stronger then he is right now gets bumped off ball. What love about him is ability to wiggle free that moment where Luiz went into back of Januzaj then couple moments later luiz tried it again but Januzaj just wiggled past him & got have go at Chelsea defence. When he matures he will grow out more physically as only 18 I look forward to a 22/23 year old Januzaj when his has more experience & stronger physically then be better able to go against more bigger stronger players without worrying about getting shoved off the ball to much. Ronny was exactly the same when he came to us then about 18-24months after joining us you could see that change in him & physically is was much better built to handle such situations.

Thought Smalling was actually decent when he came on as was Chicha to. I dont think we have a bad squad it not the best mufc side ever & even SAF in my heart of hearts I reckon he to would of struggled with this team. It Does need a revamp in lot keys areas that's a given but Moyes needs time to sort out that issues having pop at him wont help he needs patience from fans & backing from above. 

I don't like quick fixes never have I want long term solutions to long terms problems which can be addressed in the summer not in jan so this side has to be side that we carry on with until end of this season. Which is fine if Moyes could I'm sure he'd love to sign Koke for example tomorrow heck all mufc fans would as top draw but its not doable in January. 

This side will be better once RvP & Rooney back in it & Jones is more up to match fitness same as Evans & while young a easy target I thought before his latest injury v spurs on news years day he actually playing alright. Don't think vida or evra being out is a issue if the right players take there spot In the side id like smalling & Evans to play cb each week as forces us to play higher aggressive style & like fabio play LB instead of evra if evra is out. Thought Jones before injury lay off was playing very well & he alongside Carrick is still a decent cm partnership in the short term till end of this season if both can stay fit that is. I still think Toni at RW is a issue everything is always facing away from goal for him & waiting for support before he lays it off it kills any pace we have in attack soon as his squeezed he backs off. I've been saying for awhile why not play Young on rw since Young wants play down outside & likes cross the ball In then get an outlet on right that wants hit byline & if he is on 1 side then play Adnan the other then both can swap whenever is needed. 

The game at OT v Sunderland on wed night is a big night for us. If we can reach a cup final with Moyes then it nice bonus to have & give him confidence to believe can do it that is of course without looking into any final due fact still have beat Sunderland first & mcfc be waiting in the final anyway. After wed night the side are going away this weekend for warm weather training which isn't unusual as we have done that the last few years then we came back for home game v Cardiff in PL in 10 days time. 

Chelsea deserving winners I didn't think played well but never needed to. They have that great knack only top sides have is when playing average they just win the fact that can do it v us is a good sign for their PL title challenge. For us it about getting to a League Cup final next then going again in the PL. It going to be tough remainder of the season for us as were long way behind in the race for 4th as that's what our challenge is now but I think we will be better off when we get a settled side in & the injuries ease up with players returning again I cant think RvP & Rooney are to far away from a return now which will be a big boost for us. Side need pick themselves up again after this defeat then try give fans something to shout about by getting to the 2014 LC final mid week.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*Agreed that woeful defending cost us the match but Moyes messed up tactically again by messing with Welbeck and Januzaj's attacking positions which hurt our attacking movement.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Flanagan back in full training this week and we've put in a bid for Salah


----------



## T-C

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Brendan's fake teeth are money well spent.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

double post


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> Nah. He got booked. He didn't hurt anyone, so I doubt they would have done anything anyway.


I thought they amended that rule earlier in the season with this respective panel?


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Congrats to Chelsea for beating a mid table club. That must have been some accomplishment.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The Vidic red card was a poor decision, is there even any point in making tackles anymore?


I've just seen the Vidic incident again on MOTD and whilst I still think a red card was harsh, I want to apologise for the idiocy of my earlier post.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rock316AE said:


> Effective performance, not brilliant or anything like that. The game was much more comfortable against Liverpool than it was today. It's just that we took all the chances here, defence was again, very organized with Hazard and Willian doing a great job on the wings. Cole should have started, especially after the run of 4-5 games without conceding. Disgusting tackle from Rafael, more of a red than Vidic's IMO. Overall, that's the Mourinho factor. What he demands from his players physically and the tactical discipline that Terry and Jose are leading this season is our biggest difference maker.
> 
> Eto'o with his best game in a Chelsea shirt but with Torres injured for a few weeks now, I'm not feeling comfortable with him as a first choice striker.


The game that should have ended 2-2 b/c your dopey striker blatently fouled Suarez in the box was more comfortable?


----------



## seabs

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*They played better in that match than they did today but it wasn't more comfortable. Once they scored today it was comfortable for them because we weren't the same going forward and then they got their 2nd soon after and killed the game. 1 goal lead against an attacking team like Liverpool is never comfortable but they definitely played better in that match.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rush said:


> The game that should have ended 2-2 b/c your dopey striker blatently fouled Suarez in the box was more comfortable?


As said to R. Scorpio yesterday; having the chance doesn't guarantee it would be a goal, so you can't say it should have been 2-2. It could have, but maybe the penalty would be missed or saved :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> As said to R. Scorpio yesterday; having the chance doesn't guarantee it would be a goal, so you can't say it should have been 2-2. It could have, but maybe the penalty would be missed or saved :brodgers


:johnson Chances of Liverpool scoring a pen vs Mr Potato Cech are much higher than Southampton scoring off a free kick


----------



## Destiny

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

3TO'OOOOOOOO. 

Three pretty average goals tbh but goals nonetheless. Top three drifting away from the pack. Red for Vidic was harsh and Rafael was lucky he didn't go through Cahill, reckless challenge.

Need Everton to drop points.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

This isn't Mignolet we're talking about here, Rush. This is a goalkeeper of high, high quality who has GOATed at saving penalties on the biggest stage of them all. He would have undoubtedly saved BIG GAME CHOKER Suarez's penalty.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Liam Miller said:


> Vidic and evra are done and maybe evans/rafael are overrated one of them is that's for sure or *just a bad day at the office again.*


Another one? Being having a lot of those this season.

Moyes is shit and negative and I do want him gone but I do have sympathy with his situation. Yes, technically he was left with a title-winning squad but it was still a squad that needed major surgery and that is Fergie's fault. He let the midfield degrade to the state it's in today, not Moyes.
He's beyond criticism for a lot of United fans, and he's earned that, but the state he let the squad in is a black mark against him, in my opinion.

Moyes inability as a top coach fails to paper over the cracks like Fergie could and deserves criticism but he can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear.

Strangely, a part of me can't wait for the summer and the exodus that's coming. Players that are past it (Evra, Rio) coasting by on past successes (Vidic) and simply not up to it (Cleverley, Buttner). I look forward to them leaving despite their contributions over the years.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

There should probably be more than just Cleverley and Buttner in those brackets, good job Moyes has 6 years to restructure the squad.

That tackle from Rafael was awful.

Is that stat about not beating the top 4 legit about Moyes? Cos that's like 12 years worth of away matches?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

We've probably had the worst minutes of any big game at the Bridge this season during the first half, obviously when it was 3-0 it was more comfortable but Liverpool never threatened us when we were leading, besides one Sakho header. Utd were dangerous until they made their defensive mistakes and the game was over.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> This isn't Mignolet we're talking about here, Rush. This is a goalkeeper of high, high quality who has GOATed at saving penalties on the biggest stage of them all. He would have undoubtedly saved BIG GAME CHOKER Suarez's penalty.


Nah, he'd have forgotten that he was a keeper


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rock316AE said:


> We've probably had the worst minutes of any big game at the Bridge this season during the first half, obviously when it was 3-0 it was more comfortable but Liverpool never threatened us when we were leading, besides one Sakho header. Utd were dangerous until they made their defensive mistakes and the game was over.


Bro, when will you be back in the wrestling sections?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Slient Alarm said:


> Another one? Being having a lot of those this season.
> 
> Moyes is shit and negative and I do want him gone but I do have sympathy with his situation. Yes, technically he was left with a title-winning squad but it was still a squad that needed major surgery and that is Fergie's fault. He let the midfield degrade to the state it's in today, not Moyes.
> He's beyond criticism for a lot of United fans, and he's earned that, but the state he let the squad in is a black mark against him, in my opinion.
> 
> Moyes inability as a top coach fails to paper over the cracks like Fergie could and deserves criticism but he can't make a silk purse out of a sows ear.
> 
> Strangely, a part of me can't wait for the summer and the exodus that's coming. Players that are past it (Evra, Rio) coasting by on past successes (Vidic) and simply not up to it (Cleverley, Buttner). I look forward to them leaving despite their contributions over the years.



How did you forget young in that list :terry.

tbh nani, buttner, fabio, valencia, young, cleverley, evra, rio and vidic should all go for one reason or another but i can't see that happening a couple will stay.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

As mad as it sounds, I'd keep Young.

If we're getting rid of a winger, it should be Valencia. My patience has run out with him.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Valencia was always more suited for Spanish football.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Chr1st0 said:


> There should probably be more than just Cleverley and Buttner in those brackets, good job Moyes has 6 years to restructure the squad.
> 
> That tackle from Rafael was awful.
> 
> Is that stat about not beating the top 4 legit about Moyes? Cos that's like 12 years worth of away matches?


Yeah. Think it's legit. I remember it being mentioned recently and United lost at Liverpool and Chelsea now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Chr1st0 said:


> There should probably be more than just Cleverley and Buttner in those brackets, good job Moyes has 6 years to restructure the squad.
> 
> That tackle from Rafael was awful.
> 
> Is that stat about not beating the top 4 legit about Moyes? Cos that's like 12 years worth of away matches?


In 48 games at Stamford Bridge, Anfield, Emirates and OT (as Everton manager) he managed 18 draws and the rest are defeats. 

He just doesn't have the mentality to win there. Knife to a gun fight as Moyes said himself.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Valencia is too predictable unless he's got Rafael behind him, as he's so hilariously one footed. If Rafael isn't bombing up the flank as an outlet or to distract the defenders, Valencia is useless. He has no confidence to take players on anymore it seems.

it should be him who goes but I think it might be Young, Buttner definitely and Fabio is likely plus Rio and Evra obviously.
Cleverley isn't going anywhere so people should just accept that, like it or not.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Cleverley is going to Fiorentina to reform the old band - Tom and the Fatman.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Supposedly Lucas might be out for a while. I guess Allen will be starting off now. We've had way too many injuries this season, wtf is going on.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

We need to buy at least one CM. We should be playing three in the middle, and we only have three fit without Lucas.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

it's ok we'll give you Fellaini, free of charge. he can head the ball and sometimes hold it up.

trust me, take him

plz?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



BkB Hulk said:


> We need to buy at least one CM. We should be playing three in the middle, and we only have three fit without Lucas.


Definitely need a CM even if it's a loan until the end of the season. I'm not that confident with Allen as a defensive midfielder tbh.



Renegade™ said:


> it's ok we'll give you Fellaini, free of charge. he can head the ball and sometimes hold it up.
> 
> trust me, take him
> 
> plz?


We'll take Fellaini. Need dat depth.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...yes-recall-wideman-rescue-Uniteds-season.html

:banderas


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Bebe comes back, fires us up the league and we beat Liverpool to fourth spot on the last day of the season.




Then I turn off my PS3.


----------



## TAR

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Thought you guys would like this


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Looking at Eto'o's second again, do any of you think De Gea should have saved it?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

yes. by the looks of it he's trying to do that fancy little foot save, misjudges it and then quickly tries to scramble with his hands.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I think the slow motion replay really undoes him because it looks regulation and saveable, but then watching live the power of the shot and the low angle seemed to catch him off guard in getting down in time. I don't think it's a clanger, but maybe given his reputation he could have done better given his reflexes are arguably his strongest asset. The slow motion replay really makes it look a far more basic save than when I first saw it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Agreed on that the slowmo makes it look worse and it wasn't an _easy_ save, so he shouldn't get slated for it. I just think he could have saved it as he usually is someone with quick relexes.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Agreed, he's established a reputation for reacting remarkably to unsuspecting/powerful shots and making important saves, so in that respect I think he'd be a tad disappointed it got past him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

i think the constantly trying to save with his feet should be concerning


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I suppose it's one of those things where when it comes off you laud him for his unorthodox style and adaptability, but then when it leads to an error it becomes more of a talking point. I think in that scenario, trying to save with his feet wasn't the worst idea given it was placed centre of the goal rather than to either side, where you'd then expect him to use his arms.

They all have their quirks though. I loved him to bits but Van Der Sar used to scare me shitless at free kicks when he'd leave 2/3rds of the goal empty and just invite the taker to place it top corner and have him beat. I remember Nakamura scoring at Celtic Park and my first impression of it was how shocking Van der Sar was to basically tempt a specialist like Nakamura into that, given the minute it went past the wall and was placed as well as it was he was getting nowhere near it.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Destiny said:


> Definitely need a CM even if it's a loan until the end of the season. I'm not that confident with Allen as a defensive midfielder tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll take Fellaini. Need dat depth.


Essien is available at Chelsea but tbh, he's declined massively.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I suppose it's one of those things where when it comes off you laud him for his unorthodox style and adaptability, but then when it leads to an error it becomes more of a talking point. I think in that scenario, trying to save with his feet wasn't the worst idea given it was placed centre of the goal rather than to either side, where you'd then expect him to use his arms.
> 
> They all have their quirks though. I loved him to bits but Van Der Sar used to scare me shitless at free kicks when he'd leave 2/3rds of the goal empty and just invite the taker to place it top corner and have him beat. I remember Nakamura scoring at Celtic Park and my first impression of it was how shocking Van der Sar was to basically tempt a specialist like Nakamura into that, given the minute it went past the wall and was placed as well as it was he was getting nowhere near it.


it only becomes a point for me when with the 2nd goal, if he gets down with his arms he has more spread to potentially stop the ball. by all means use your feet to save some, but in that situation it was the wrong choice imo. but of course it would've been easier to have some marking from united players too.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Just rewatched it. Given the position of the ball and the low angle, I'm not sure how well he'd have got down in time with his arms. That being said, with the way he goes with his feet he basically kicks it backwards into the net, so in that respect the feet didn't do him any favours. 

Fair point about the marking though, absolutely comical all round defending from United there.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I looked it up, it was on bbc's site they said he's never won against them away, which is 48 games now


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

''We're still in the Premiership which is a lot more that can be said for most clubs. The fans just need to give us time, we've got a bunch of great lads who want to play football'' :moyes2

Moyes with dat incoming £30mill bid for Leon Osman :moyes1

And £85mill in the summer for Ross :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Just rewatched it. Given the position of the ball and the low angle, I'm not sure how well he'd have got down in time with his arms. That being said, with the way he goes with his feet he basically kicks it backwards into the net, so in that respect the feet didn't do him any favours.
> 
> Fair point about the marking though, absolutely comical all round defending from United there.


Why would you rewatch it :moyes4

Our defending has been gash all season, truly awful which can only be down to imo vidic/rio decline and lack of contiunity. we should stop arsing around and just play a settled two whether it be smalling/evans, jones/evans, vidic/smalling it doesn't matter just if they're fit play them every game. One week it's vidic/evans and then it's rio/evans and then it's smalling/vidic etc etc.


----------



## T-C

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Would be pretty impossible to get down with your arms to save that one. Slow motion doesn't do it justice, it would have been a remarkable save to keep it out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










:ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Liam Miller said:


> Why would you rewatch it :moyes4
> 
> Our defending has been gash all season, truly awful which can only be down to imo vidic/rio decline and lack of contiunity. we should stop arsing around and just play a settled two whether it be smalling/evans, jones/evans, vidic/smalling it doesn't matter just if they're fit play them every game. One week it's vidic/evans and then it's rio/evans and then it's smalling/vidic etc etc.


I'm a masochist.

Yep, that's been a pretty glaring problem (amongst others). Obviously Rio especially is on his last legs and being phased out, whereas Vidic still has a bit more to offer but is nowhere near his past form due to injuries and struggling to develop a settled partnership with Jones, Evans or Smalling. Agree they need to settle on a pairing and give them time to gel. Vidic was thrown in the deep end upon signing and he and Ferdinand eventually settled into an enviable partnership, but at the minute it's a different pairing every week and given Evra's defensive liability there's just no cohesion or understanding between the CB's.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*All of our defenders are good though and we defended well last season once De Gea settled. Evans, Smalling, Jones and Vidic are all very good CBs. The importance of playing 2 CBs together in a regular partnership cannot be understated. Look at all the best performing defences this season and they all have a regular CB pairing. Kos/Per, Distin/Jagielka, Lovren/Fonte, Terry/Cahill. It's not a fluke. If there's been more than 5 games this season where we've started the same CB pairing back-to-back then I'll be shocked. It's helping nobody. And guess who's to blame for it. *


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Howard

Coleman Jags Distin Baines

McCarthy Barry

Mirallas Osman Oviedo 

LUKAKU​
MCGEADGOAT is on the bench


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Seabs said:


> *All of our defenders are good though and we defended well last season once De Gea settled. Evans, Smalling, Jones and Vidic are all very good CBs. The importance of playing 2 CBs together in a regular partnership cannot be understated. Look at all the best performing defences this season and they all have a regular CB pairing. Kos/Per, Distin/Jagielka, Lovren/Fonte, Terry/Cahill. It's not a fluke. If there's been more than 5 games this season where we've started the same CB pairing back-to-back then I'll be shocked. It's helping nobody. And guess who's to blame for it. *




At the moment who would be your first choice two? or even for next season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Jones - Smalling


----------



## seabs

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*Any 2 of Smalling/Jones/Evans. Jones will be the best so he should be the first choice. We really need to get him settled in at CB now. I'd probably go with Evans beside him but I think there's little besides experience between him and Smalling. Evans is probably more favourable with Jones as he can play left side. Rotating Smalling in for the smaller games is fine but Moyes should have a first choice CB pairing that he always goes to for the games where we'll be expecting to defend. Which is really pretty much every single match these days. Same goes for CM but with maybe slightly less importance. Wingers and strikers I think we can get away with rotating more frequently but ideally we'd know our best XI by now but it's clear Moyes has no fucking idea other than De Gea, Rafael and Evra who he should be starting.*


----------



## AEA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

See Everton winning this 3-1. McGeady to come off bench and score.


----------



## Curry

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

How many signings do Man U fans think you need before next season and which positions (or players if possible)?


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Left back, centre mid, at least 1 winger. Top class players in those positions would do me.

De Gea
Rafael - Jones - Smalling - ???
Carrick - ???
??? - Rooney - Januzaj
RVP

That SHOULD do fine. Maybe another centre mid and top class centre back too though.


----------



## Goku

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

And the bench is Kagawa + others.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Wouldn't surprise me if he went, he might as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> Left back, centre mid, at least 1 winger. Top class players in those positions would do me.
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael - Jones - Smalling - ???
> Carrick - ???
> ??? - Rooney - Januzaj
> RVP
> 
> That SHOULD do fine. Maybe another centre mid and top class centre back too though.


Pretty much this, will need a striker soon also if rooney and or rvp leave within the next year or two.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

It really is crazy how long it has been since we've known our best team. I said before the game I couldn't understand breaking up the CB partnership again, it just made no sense coming off a clean sheet at Swansea. He obviously seems to prefer Evans to Smalling, so I'd go with Evans-Jones as the long term partnership. Evans is an excellent all round CB, and when he's playing consistently he's probably our best, Jones is easily the most talented. Didn't look ready for the game yesterday though, was blatantly rusty. Crazy that you throw two players coming off long terms injuries in for that game ahead of Fletcher and Kagawa, who were perfectly fine the week before. Just more needless rotation and instability.

I'm not even sure I'd have Carrick as a certainty anymore Vader. He'll be 33 next season and I think with the supposed focus on CM in the transfer market I could see us going with a completely new midfield next year. Fellaini will still get his chances too, for the investment if nothing else. I do think there's better to come from him.

De Gea

Rafael Jones Evans/Smalling ???

??? ??? ??? Januzaj

Rooney 

RVP​
Right now, assuming we make the signing we need to. I think the clearout/overhaul will eventually come. Huge summer for the football club. Biggest for over a decade. I also think one of Rooney/RVP will leave. Probably Rooney.


----------



## Goku

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Would love to see him back in Dortmund but not sure how much they'd be willing to pay tbh.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Yeah I thought that myself about Carrick, his influence will assumably only start to wane as he gets older. Gundogan and Vidal will do.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I'd love for us to play kagawa all the time and use him right but sometimes he just doesn't look up to it and i also agree about carrick but i just think he needs a proper partner, fletch back is a plus but we can't rely on him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

What do you think will happen to Rooney if he doesn't resign this summer? Will United do an Arsenal, or do a Dortmund?


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Probably go back to Everton


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hopefully fire him off abroad.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> What do you think will happen to Rooney if he doesn't resign this summer? Will United do an Arsenal, or do a Dortmund?


If he refuses to sign I'd look to sell him abroad. Losing him on a free would be criminal, especially as he'd almost certainly go to Chelsea. I'd consider selling to Chelsea if we could get Mata as a makeshift. Wouldn't consider it otherwise. If none of those options were available I'd fly to Manchester and push him down some stairs.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Send him to the moon or swap deal for cavani :vince2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Releasing him back into the wild seems like the humanitarian thing to do.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Releasing him back into the wild seems like the humanitarian thing to do.


Not sure liverpool even want him back


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Pretty open game here, West Brom looking dangerous.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

:lmao Fuck you, Everton.

Ah well, at least that ends Everton's slim hopes of fourth.

Now we need Tim Sherwood to be our saviour and take fourth spot from Liverpool.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Massive let off for us.


----------



## DA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

:ken


























































:ken


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Osman should never play football again. In the Premier League, the park with the lids or the garden with his kids. Never. Appalling player.

Ah well, we'll just school the shite at the end of the month when Gerard and Barkley are back.


----------



## CGS

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Start of Everton's downfall pls 

:ken


----------



## haribo

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Curry said:


> How many signings do Man U fans think you need before next season and which positions (or players if possible)?


As others said, we need 3 to go straight into the first team. But for the squad I'd say 6 or 7 (depending on striker situation).



ROUSEY said:


> Osman should never play football again. In the Premier League, the park with the lids or the garden with his kids. Never. Appalling player.


Moyes right now:


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Slient Alarm said:


> :lmao Fuck you, Everton.
> 
> *Ah well, at least that ends Everton's slim hopes of fourth.*
> 
> Now we need Tim Sherwood to be our saviour and take fourth spot from Liverpool.


:kobe11


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



ROUSEY said:


> Osman should never play football again. In the Premier League, the park with the lids or the garden with his kids. Never. Appalling player.
> 
> Ah well, we'll just school the shite at the end of the month when Gerard and Barkley are back.


:ken


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Damn, wanted Everton to win that one to stay 4th and 7 points clear off Utd. Can't believe I will be 'rooting' for Spurs next week against City. I still laugh if they get thrashed but potentially, we could be 6 points clear on top before we face Liverpool and Man Utd. Having said, we'll probably drop points against Tony Pulis


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

united are definitely finishing top 4 this year. quote me putas.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> Left back, centre mid, at least 1 winger. Top class players in those positions would do me.
> 
> De Gea
> Rafael - Jones - Smalling - ???
> Carrick - ???
> ??? - Rooney - Januzaj
> RVP
> 
> That SHOULD do fine. Maybe another centre mid and top class centre back too though.


*Agreed bar replacing Rooney. He isn't good enough in the most important role in the team and there's loads of players we could replace him with while still making a profit on the deal. *


Liam Miller said:


> I'd love for us to play kagawa all the time and use him right but sometimes he just doesn't look up to it and i also agree about carrick but i just think he needs a proper partner, fletch back is a plus but we can't rely on him.


*Been saying this for a year but he isn't good enough for the physical nature of this league in any position. He's had nearly 2 seasons now to bulk up and he hasn't one bit. Should just face it that the Kagawa experiment failed and let Dortmund have him back.*


Joel said:


> What do you think will happen to Rooney if he doesn't resign this summer? Will United do an Arsenal, or do a Dortmund?


*We'll sell. We're not in the same position as Dortmund where the value of keeping him for another season outweighs the value of getting a transfer fee for him. Plus the fat granny shagging cunt can fuck off.*


----------



## Goku

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Who would you replace Rooney with, while still turning a profit?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

donny wolbock


----------



## Goku

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

:welbeck


----------



## seabs

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Who would you replace Rooney with, while still turning a profit?


*Mata probably. Or anyone with pace. I'm guessing we could get at least £30m for Rooney if we decided to sell him.*


----------



## Goku

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Really don't think Mata will be cheaper than Rooney tbh.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

p sure united have to ensure they make europe before targeting the likes of mata, especially when if he becomes available, other clubs who can pay more and are currently in a better position will be knocking on the door too.


----------



## DA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Rob Harris ‏@RobHarris 2h
> Everton striker Romelu Lukaku calls on FA not to "make such a big deal about" Anelka's gesture, says should not be banned





> Rob Harris ‏@RobHarris 2h
> Chelsea striker Lukaku (on loan at Everton) says Anelka "should not be banned...he just liked to support a stand-up comedian in France"





> Rob Harris ‏@RobHarris 2h
> Lukaku is speaking on Everton's own website backing Anelka for performing a gesture seen by some to be anti-Semitic





> Liverpool Echo ‏@LivEchonews 11m
> Everton distance themselves from Lukaku video interview over Anelka quenelle row


:ken


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

lucas out for 2 months with knee ligament injury.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Racist Chelsea strike again, explains their treatment of Benayoun. No wonder NICE GUY MATA wants to leave.


----------



## DA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Oh god :jose

Time to step up, Alberto. 

And you, TRANSFER COMMITTEE TEAM


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Can we PLEASE buy a DMF? :jose


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Have Gerrard do it :lol


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Yes have Gerrard do it. That should see you safely into the Europa whilst the Moyes Massacre begins and we get 4th.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Just seen Paul Ince has been sacked, has he blamed it on being black yet like anytime something goes against him?

If not, I give it 24 hours before he does.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> City starting XI: Pantilimon, Clichy, Nastasic, Lescott, Boyata, Lopes, Fernandindo, Garcia, Navas, Negredo, Aguero


*LOL*

Aguero and Negredo leading the line against a team who practically have to attack. R.I.P West Ham

City winning 2-0 after 23 minutes. 8-0 over all.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Saw this photo and found it rather amusing


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

3-0 to City now. 

*LOL* 

Unlucky fat head.

EDIT: Jovetic just come on. Somewhere, Kiz is violently masturbating.


----------



## DA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hopefully he takes a break from his daily workout long enough to notice that he came on.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> Yes have Gerrard do it. That should see you safely into the Europa whilst the Moyes Massacre begins and we get 4th.


lel at thinking United is going to finish higher than 7th. You should be looking over your shoulder hoping Newcastle doesn't overtake you as well.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I'll bet you 6 cans of Castlemaine that they finish 4th.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

why do you Brits think we all drink shite beer?


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I'm not saying you'll enjoy it, that's just all I'm willing to wager. Plus you can't be forgiven for that shite and Fosters. Only yourselves to blame.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










fuuuuck ronny's going to be a star

and yes, i did violently wank when jojo came on. i was asleep, but my jojo sense was tingling.










the beeeeeaaaastttttttt


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> I'm not saying you'll enjoy it, that's just all I'm willing to wager. Plus you can't be forgiven for that shite and Fosters. Only yourselves to blame.


I'm near certain Fosters is actually made over your way now. It barely exists here.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

It's remarkable how popular it is here given how shit it is. There's only that or Carling on draught around my way so if I fancy a pint then I'm basically resigned to drinking rat piss. Not enough Staropramen in pubs. Or anything good for that matter, end up drinking spirits and pissing the bed.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Don't think Mata to United will happen but if it does it'll improve United a lot


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










:banderas


----------



## TAR

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Kiz said:


> fuuuuck ronny's going to be a star
> 
> and yes, i did violently wank when jojo came on. i was asleep, but my jojo sense was tingling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the beeeeeaaaastttttttt


Dem goals


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



HayleySabin said:


> Doesn't Moz rep Liverpool too? A foul bunch that seems to be.


Moz, your thoughts?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

An improvement.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hopefully it will be something like this tonight

de Gea

rafael jones evans evra

carrick fletcher

valencia kagawa januzaj

welbeck​


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



BkB Hulk said:


> An improvement.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I'd like Zaha to play but there's more chance of gremlins forming from my toenail clippings.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> I'd like Zaha to play but there's more chance of gremlins forming from my toenail clippings.


he only started on the bench for the reserves on monday, played about 30 mins, so there is a chance he could start, but I doubt it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



united_07 said:


> he only started on the bench for the reserves on monday, *played about 30 mins, so there is a chance he could start*, but I doubt it.


What chance is that? That all your other wingers die before kick off?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

As long as Januzaj is included in that.

Really need a goal tonight, the fact we could lose 1-0 and go out is gash. Gus confirmed Johnson will start and I'd assume Fletcher comes in as well since he's shaken off his achilles injury. Not that it really matters since whichever striker we start does awful and the one who comes on for him does much better. Then he starts the next game and does shite. It's a terrible cycle. Hoping for a WESLEY masterclass and a trip to Wembley. But knowing our luck Utd will finally turn up at home :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*Yeah Zaha who's barely played any minutes at all is gonna start in a match we need to win to get to a Cup Final. Especially in this season we're having. Fletcher should come back in for Jones and Smalling for Evans. I think we can get away with playing a traditional 4-4-2 in this match with Hernandez and Welbeck both up top rather than Kagawa being useless behind just one of them. Januzaj on the left and Welbeck up top and I'm happy.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Well I meant as a sub as I'm not going to imagine he'd ever start for us. 13-6 to United. Goals galore!


----------



## Dragzila

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

If Sunderland win Moyes will have to buy someone. Right? Right? :argh:


----------



## Nessler

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

United have actually bid for Mata. 35mil. It's a lot of money for a 4th choice


----------



## seabs

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*:lmao 4th choice? Yeah JUAN MATA is a 4th choice quality player.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Enjoy Mata United fans. He's quality :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Does this Juan game tonight really mata?

:side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> Enjoy Mata United fans. He's quality :jose


Your disgusting overconfidence (however justified) prior to last Sunday's game makes it impossible for me to appreciate how difficult this must be for you.



Liam Miller said:


> Does this Juan game tonight really mata?
> 
> :side:


Did you work on the script of Miranda by any chance?


----------



## Nessler

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Seabs said:


> *:lmao 4th choice? Yeah JUAN MATA is a 4th choice quality player.*


Not 4th choice quality but he's been 4th choice pretty much all season


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Nessler said:


> Not 4th choice quality but he's been 4th choice pretty much all season


But he wouldn't be fourth choice at United though, especially if they play it smart and rework the formation to accommodate him. Not like the 4-4-2 to suit our wingers has worked out well this season, in part due to only having one consistently dependable winger.

Mata would walk into the set-up and is the sort of attacking and creative outlet United have sorely needed this season, especially with how they've struggled to unlock the defence of teams at OT.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

40million for a player Jose isn't using is great business. Oscar is doing fine this season. Can use the money in areas of the squad in need of change like the KdB deal


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Your disgusting overconfidence (however justified) prior to last Sunday's game makes it impossible for me to appreciate how difficult this must be for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you work on the script of Miranda by any chance?


If i knew what that show was i might be able to comment, unless i done a stephen king and wrote it while off my head.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> But he wouldn't be fourth choice at United though, especially if they play it smart and rework the formation to accommodate him. Not like the 4-4-2 to suit our wingers has worked out well this season, in part due to only having one consistently dependable winger.
> 
> Mata would walk into the set-up and is the sort of attacking and creative outlet United have sorely needed this season, especially with how they've struggled to unlock the defence of teams at OT.


Yeah. United will strengthen with this deal. 40million for Mata is a lot better deal than say 30 for Draxler or 20 for Lallana. His technical ability is very good but Chelsea won't miss him too much. Creativity is not a problem anymore. 2 years ago when clods like Kalou, Malouda were playing in midfield, Juan was the only creative player but now that's changed


----------



## united_07

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> De Gea. Rafael. Smalling. Evans. Buttner. Januzaj. Carrick. Fletcher. Kagawa. Welbeck. Hernandez.
> Subs. Lindegaard. Evra. Jones. Giggs. Young. Cleverley. Valencia


Buttner :side:

a narrow midfield then


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

They FINALLY try it just when Kagawa's about to be sent into exile. :lmao 

Poor guy...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Maybe mata isn't the best buy :side: we just don't look great again obviously CM is needed badly but i really think we need a cb also.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Jones will be like a new signing. Seeing as he's never put in his best position, he probably actually will be. Probably actually doesn't look right, sounds like a rejected Oasis album.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hanging on at times here against Sunderland at home :moyes4.

Buy more players, get it done woody.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Sunderland have played v well.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Shoot on sight Januzaj


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Decent effort from Januzaj at the end, he was very poor in the 2nd half though, was incredibly wasteful with his shooting/crossing. A shocking performance thus far, decent first half but the the 2nd half was appalling. Hanging on at times. Welbeck and Hernandez have such poor chemistry it's ridiculous, they're getting in each others way at times.

Huge 30 minutes here. Depressing that we're hanging on like this at home to the bottom team in the PL.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hernandez and Kagawa very poor, the rest not much better. Like a broken record but Januzaj easily most dangerous player - even if his performance has waned in the 2nd half.

Bit silly considering who's in our squad but Sunderland are soft as shit, going down on immediate contact. Johnson might be genuinely the worst I've ever seen for it - no coincidence he's having a poor game based on the fact he's never on his feet.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

oh fucking great, carrick injured


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Surprised Januzaj made so many poor decisions in that half, because his decision making has typically been very mature for someone of his age and experience. Quite a few wasted shots when better options were available, but in spite of that he still looked the brightest spark surrounded by mundane and under-par performances.

Not the sort of performance that really fills you with confidence tbh. United just look so toothless and aimless whenever they get the ball in the final third, and bar a few spells of pressure in the second half, Sunderland really weren't threatened much at all there.


----------



## obby

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

FUCKING MATA :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hernandez overall play lets him down so often, always has a terrible first touch.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I hope Kagawa writes to the BBC and asks them to recommission episodes of Get Your Own Back so he can go on the show with Moyes.


----------



## AEA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hernandez has been so poor! Holding on against Sunderland :no:


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I've nearly had about 12 heart attacks watching this desperate shit.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Fucks sake.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

AH HAHAHAHAHAHA YOU FUCKIN DONUT DE GEA

GOAT BARDSLEY THE WOAT


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

What the fuck is this game


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Wow about 7 Sunderland players ball watching there. Pens time. Sunderland have been by far the better team.


----------



## Death Rider

Damn it sunderland 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I can't believe this pathetic performance though... sitting deep and defending for the draw at home.

Negative tactics once again.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



steamed hams said:


> Wow about 7 Sunderland players ball watching there. Pens time. Sunderland have been by far the better team.


I wouldnt say they were by far the better team, only 1 shot on target


----------



## AEA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Christ, I've had about 16 heart attacks in the pass 2 minutes.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Typical possession game from Sunderland, loads of men behind the ball, successful sideways passes with barely any shots. United were just lacking an edge, one that Mr. Mata can bring.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Gardner :ti


Edit:

Wolbock :ti :ti :ti


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

United were hardly impressive there. Not like Sunderland were a different class I thought, but United didn't deserve to win the game based on their performance. Calamity error from De Gea, very unlike him and thankfully Januzaj/Hernandez managed to rescue the tie and not let that decide it. De Gea can make amends now if he puts that mistake out of his head.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

WOAT penalties.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

all non penalty takers taking penalties :moyes1


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

:ti united

EDIT: :ti sunderland

EDIT AGAIN: :ti united


----------



## Death Rider

SUNDERLAND!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA



*
STUCK WITH MOYEZ, MAN UNITED*


----------



## Joel

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Mata may want to think this through...


----------



## AEA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

For fuck sake, at least we got Mata


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










What the fuck. BIG VITO the only non-choker on the field. 

'grats to VITO. 

:moyes3


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



united_07 said:


> I wouldnt say they were by far the better team, only 1 shot on target


Man Utd only 1 penalty in the net though. :moyes4


----------



## Curry

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I don't even know who to laugh at, it's just hilarious.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

It's not even moyes anymore the players are garbage absolute utter shit, even the ones I thought were good fucking aren't unless its pure confidence.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

How hard is it to just smash the ball down the middle? Dreadful penalties, poor performance overall. Hopefully Mata and the returns of Rooney and RVP can sort this shite out. God I hate being negative.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

A bunch of bottlers and Moyes and the players should be absolutely ashamed of themselves. To defend at home for majority of the game is so fucking negative but that is Moyes wrapped up in a nutshell. He's brought his negative strategy, his negative tactics and his demotivating attitude to the club and has completely destroyed the morale of the team. The football is woeful and yet again United put in another atrocious performance. Surely Moyes time is hanging by a thread now as he can't get the players to perform at Old Trafford.

I thought after the fact it's obvious United will not retain the trophy that they would be up for this match but no... they put in another half-assed performance. Disgusting! 

Save_Us_Mata.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Sign 10 players.


----------



## AEA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Trying to stay positive(Mata :mark: ) but that was awful. Thank god we don't play for another 8 days..

*Edit: *To the people complaining, RVP did pretty much win us the league last season. So without him and Rooney we are shite.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Do yourself a favour, Mata. Stay away.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



ROUSEY said:


> HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA HAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHHA
> 
> 
> 
> *
> STUCK WITH MOYEZ, MAN UNITED*


THIS HAHAHA


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> How hard is it to just smash the ball down the middle? Dreadful penalties, poor performance overall. Hopefully Mata and the returns of Rooney and RVP can sort this shite out. God I hate being negative.


Woat penas, could have gotten 4 lads from the crowd who would have done better.


----------



## obby

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

how the hell did we win the league last year :jt5

oh right :fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

LOLing hard at the lack of bottle in those Utd penalty takers. That was fucking hilarious.

Moyes keeps delivering. 

From what I saw of the match on my WOAT stream, Sunderland played well. Congrats Shep.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Liverpool and Everton fans together against United? Disgusting and embarrassing, your pride has gone. Probably stolen.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Fair play Sunderland. Over the two legs the much better team and they deserve to go through. Hope they win it.

Dreadful performance. The lack of confidence is evident throughout the team, the lack of urgency as well once they went 1-0 up was simply inexcusable. The negativity around Moyes just continues to grow, he'd be gone at any other major club at this point. We'll stick with him, and we probably should, particularly with big players coming in, but it's starting to look like this situation is irreparable. 

The bottling in the penalty shootout just bordered on hilarious. Pretty fitting for that game.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## AEA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



obby said:


> how the hell did we win the league last year :jt5
> 
> oh right :fergie


More like :rvp


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

lol united.

All the English players missed their penalties. Looking good.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Been as chatbox is WOATing, I'd just like to say, lolunited.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*






Disastrous penalties all round there, truly shocking for professional footballers.

The players can't be excused for this run of poor performances. At the end of the day they're putting in consistently below-par performances and that can't be ignored, no matter how much Moyes and his tactics and general demeanour have impacted on this run. The squad is really on its last legs and that is where Ferguson and Gill need to be held accountable, because people were crying out for years for more investment to go into the squad especially in midfield, and now United are sadly experiencing firsthand what happens when resources run dry and the squad is allowed to become a shell of its former self.

Mata can't come soon enough personally, because whilst it won't address the drastic need for an imposing centre midfielder, it at least offers United a creative outlet that they sorely lack. Van Persie and Rooney are a massive loss, but United can't hide between injuries to two key players when you look closely at the level of performance. It simply hasn't been good enough and Moyes isn't capable of replicating Ferguson's success in driving the players to grinding out ugly wins.

Football, bloody hell!


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










Come back home woolock. Robbie Savage would approve.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Quote from RedCafe after Hernandez scored:

"The spirit is back. We will win this competition."

:moyes1


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Looking forward to the post match interview with Moyes


----------



## AEA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Moyes can't keep on getting the blame, the players need to step up as well. Not a chance with a 6 year contract Moyes is getting sacked so... #SaveUsMata


----------



## obby

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

4 out of 5 missed penalties, good lord :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Hamada said:


> Come back home woolock. Robbie Savage would approve.


If I wanted to spend Saturday afternoons with chavs, I'd have taken Moz up on his offer to go to Goodison.


Given the rate those African fans top themselves after big games, Moyes might be responsible for genocide within two years.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH VITO MANNONE


OHHHHHHHHHHHH VITO MANNONE


Would've been so gutted to lose to the Evans goal seeing as it shouldn't have been a corner but we got the slice of luck we needed w/ our goal. So gutted to concede late but pens came good. Hopefully we have a real go of it against City. Bet they'd rather Utd than us. Hopefully this can be our boost to stop up as well. As long as we get more shots on target anyway.


Thread title needs more VITO pls


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I was saying to who i watched it with that welbeck and jones 100% will not score, both english aswell go figure.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> If I wanted to spend Saturday afternoons with chavs, I'd have taken Moz up on his offer to go to Goodison.


How dare you slate the good name of Wrexham, Woolock, Jason Koumas will be round with the heavies.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Hamada said:


> How dare you slate the good name of Wrexham, Woolock, Jason Koumas will be round with the heavies.


I'm on good terms with the polish, it'll be like West Side Story only with far less dancing and more violence.


----------



## AEA

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I don't really want to say this atm but.. Well done Sunderland :/


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> If I wanted to spend Saturday afternoons with chavs, I'd have taken Moz up on his offer to go to Goodison.
> 
> 
> Given the rate those African fans top themselves after big games, Moyes might be responsible for genocide within two years.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I'm on good terms with the polish, it'll be like West Side Story only with far less dancing and more violence.


PANIC ON THE STREETS OF WREXHAM.


----------



## Joel

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

We should ask for an extra £10m from United now :cena5


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: ETO'OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

You know who was the penalty shootout GOAT?










:moyes1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



ROUSEY said:


>


This is where you say STUCK WITH MOYES ad nauseum you wally. Don't make me responsible for hurting your feelings on top of another low night 



Hamada said:


> PANIC ON THE STREETS OF WREXHAM.


First time this has been uttered that didn't involve the 99p store having a sale.


----------



## Nige™

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

That negativity from Moyes to settle for an away goals win after 45 minutes was unbelievable, at home to a team in the bottom three.fpalm It would've served him right had the Bardsley goal won it. Just shocking. I guess that mentality he has isn't going to change. I was so wrong. That tonight was inexcusable.


----------



## just1988

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*(to the tune of I Am The One and Only)

I AAAAAAAAAAAM VITO MANNONE!*


----------



## DA

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

For future reference, and for the foreseeable future, W3LB3CK will now be known by me as PELBECK.

Equation: Pelanty (Chris Waddle's pronunciation of the word 'penalty') + Welbeck= The above^

Just thought you should know. Good evening to you all, gentlemen.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*MOYES LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL*

I honestly think I'm happier than Shep right now.


----------



## Ryan193

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

6 year contract :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



DA said:


> For future reference, and for the foreseeable future, W3LB3CK will now be known by me as PELBECK.
> 
> Equation: Pelanty (Chris Waddle's pronunciation of the word 'penalty') + Welbeck= The above^
> 
> Just thought you should know. Good evening to you all, gentlemen.


You are the Ben Swain of this forum.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: MOYES LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL*



ROUSEY said:


> I honestly think I'm happier than Shep right now.



Nah.

GOING TO WEMBLEY, GOING TO WEMBLEY

I KNOW YOU DON'T BELIEVE US I KNOW YOU DON'T BELIEVE US I KNOW YOU DON'T BELIEVE USSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


WE'RE GOING TO WEMBLEY


ALL ABOARD THE GUS BUS


----------



## Hamada

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> First time this has been uttered that didn't involve the 99p store having a sale.


Reminds me of that the link you sent about a rush at the 99p store at Wrexham :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Did :gnev pretty much say after the game some of them players aren't good enough, atleast he ain't sugarcoating it.


----------



## Humph

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

From some Facebook page 



> BREAKING NEWS: Juan Mata arrested after being caught attempting a U-Turn on the M6.



Anyways, week after week you can see how much of an influence SAF was at Utd and you have to appreciate what he achieved with those jobbers... And also how stuck with Moyes they really are.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Right United lads, time to ease the pain a little bit. I'll get the ball rolling.






LEE SHARPE MONTAGE~!


----------



## united_07

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Duncan Alexander ‏@oilysailor 3m
> Man Utd have scored a total of four penalties in their last three penalty shootouts.


.....:moyes1


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

What part of EASE THE PAIN are you not comprehending? Now is not the time to weep, now is the time to remember kinder times.


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Right United lads, time to ease the pain a little bit. I'll get the ball rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEE SHARPE MONTAGE~!


----------



## Chr1st0

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

You know it's bad when you actually give a shit about the league cup


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Moyes refused to do an interview again. :ti 

Bitter, negative, small minded chump. Every thing I said about him has turned out to be true and more. I dealt with it for 11 years.. Don't worry United fans, David Moyes only has *1985* days remaining on his contract.


----------



## seabs

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*Pathetic. One thing to be a shitty tactician but it's another to not learn from your mistakes and admit you're wrong. Defending deep in our own half AT OLD TRAFFORD TO A TEAM WHO HAS BEEN AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TABLE ALL SEASON FOR 30 MINUTES OF EXTRA TIME TO HOPE WE HANG ONTO A BOGUS AWAY GOALS WIN. I don't like saying this but we would have won that game by at least 2 goals under Fergie because we would have gone for it knowing we were miles better than them. We've never once played like that under Moyes because of his mentality. Also showing that once again we go off when Welbeck and Januzaj do. Only got to penalties because the kid turned it on for a brief second. Nearly every player deserved that bar them 2 and De Gea so it sucks extra bad what happened to De Gea. Poor concentration not getting his body behind the ball. Lost to Sunderland over 2 legs and extra time. Pathetic.

I'm all for giving managers time and at least a full season but surely everyone at the club can see this is largely down to Moyes and his small club mentality.

Edit: The players are good. Not great but far better than this. They are to blame somewhat but it all comes back to Moyes at the end of the day and what he's turned the mentality of the team into.*


----------



## haribo

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> What part of EASE THE PAIN are you not comprehending?


We won the game tonight :draper2


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Hamada

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*






This alright, woolock? :draper2





































































:draper2


----------



## CGS

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

STUCK WITH MOYES

Beautiful stuff tonight. Simply beautiful. Congrats shep :hb


----------



## seabs

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*When it gets to the point where I can't chuckle a little at Moyes' reactions like when Sunderland scored I know it's gone too far. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



haribo said:


> We won the game tonight :draper2


Damn it man, I'm counting on you primarily to supply some outrageous gifs that can comfort United fans in these uncertain times where the scoundels are slowly circling around us like a lion spotting prey and kicking us when we're down.

Some gif of Hodgson or Sammy Lee to wind the necks in of DA, Rush and CGS. Pics of JODY MORRIS or gifs of Barnsley beating Chelsea to remind Joel of his own dark times. A blank photo to articulate Arsenal's success the last 8 years to laugh off the futile efforts of Alex & co to mock United.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

21 year record ended thanks to Sir David Moyels






Am I doing it right, Woolcock?


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Damn it man, I'm counting on you primarily to supply some outrageous gifs that can comfort United fans in these uncertain times where the scoundels are slowly circling around us like a lion spotting prey and kicking us when we're down.
> 
> Some gif of Hodgson or Sammy Lee to wind the necks in of DA, Rush and CGS. Pics of JODY MORRIS or gifs of Barnsley beating Chelsea to remind Joel of his own dark times. A blank photo to articulate Arsenal's success the last 8 years to laugh off the futile efforts of Alex & co to mock United.


Find some olly redcafe gifs.


----------



## DA

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*















This always cheers me up


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



CGS said:


> *STUCK WITH MOYES*
> 
> Beautiful stuff tonight. Simply beautiful. Congrats shep :hb


----------



## Hamada

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










^ That has cheered me right the fuck up.


----------



## Shepard

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*











DON VITO


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> ^ That has cheered me right the fuck up.


Ando would have scored a pena :terry1


----------



## Destiny

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



haribo said:


> We won the game tonight :draper2


Exactly, at least United won the 90 minute + extra time fitba game.










Happy birthday, Shep.


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Destiny said:


> Exactly, at least Champions United won the 90 minute + extra time fitba game against a team in the bottom 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, Shep.


Fixed.


----------



## haribo

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Damn it man, I'm counting on you primarily to supply some outrageous gifs that can comfort United fans in these uncertain times where the scoundels are slowly circling around us like a lion spotting prey and kicking us when we're down.


Lion? More like a T-rex.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

You beautiful man.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



haribo said:


> Lion? More like a T-rex.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

:lol haribo


----------



## Dragzila

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

The amount of players who need to be sold next summer is too damn high


----------



## BkB Hulk

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

GMP Chorlton ‏@GMPChorlton 30m

Football found in Chorlton; early investigations suggest it may belong to Phil Jones ;/

:jones


----------



## Destiny

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Dat pelanty shoot out though.

:banderas


----------



## CGS

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



haribo said:


> Lion? More like a T-rex.


Legit the greatest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I was legit laughing when Jones was coming up to take the kick. There was more chance of him scoring in the other end of the pitch.


----------



## Kiz

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

hahahahahaha

STUCK WITH MOYES


----------



## Silent Alarm

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

This sig might be a _little_ premature.


----------



## Kiz

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

just watching the highlights, i can see why de haha doesn't use his hands. utter shocker.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Fuck all!! you're gonna win fuck all, you're gonna win fuck all, you're gonna win fuck all

:moyes7:moyes5 :moyes6


----------



## Vader

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I think you'll find we have already won the Community Shield.

:moyes5


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rocky Mark said:


> Fuck all!! you're gonna win fuck all, you're gonna win fuck all, you're gonna win fuck all
> 
> :moyes7:moyes5 :moyes6


Guess we're just going to have to be mature about it and support the team even when they don't achieve considerable success. A bit unconventional I know.


----------



## Vader

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










speak for yourself.


----------



## Bullseye

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I'd laugh but Sunderland knocked us out as well. Moyes just keeps providing the lulz, however to be fair to him, he can't manage a deplorable approach to a penalty shootout.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Guess we're just going to have to be mature about it and support the team even when they don't achieve considerable success. A bit unconventional I know.


that's something to think about while taking the train back to London :moyes2


----------



## united_07

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

jones' penalty just gets worse and worse

https://vine.co/v/MBJMD2DOwj2

look at the position of his standing foot, awful, dont know why valencia didnt take one


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rocky Mark said:


> that's something to think about while taking the train back to London :moyes2


Ooooh, you're a creative one. The beauty in that joke is I think you've beaten everyone to the punch on it.

I hope you're being intentionally sarcastic, because if you're one of those folk who honestly believe location honestly matters then I feel quite sorry for you. There are enough people up and down the country who support their local team when it suits them and only turn up when performances are high, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say you're not being serious. Because that would be even funnier than the supposed insult.


----------



## Vader

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Rocky Mark said:


> that's something to think about while taking the train back to London :moyes2


He shags cattle, not stockbrokers.


----------



## Kenny

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Ooooh, you're a creative one. The beauty in that joke is I think you've beaten everyone to the punch on it.
> 
> I hope you're being intentionally sarcastic, because if you're one of those folk who honestly believe location honestly matters then I feel quite sorry for you. There are enough people up and down the country who support their local team when it suits them and only turn up when performances are high, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say you're not being serious. Because that would be even funnier than the supposed insult.


:woolcock


----------



## wkdsoul

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



united_07 said:


> jones' penalty just gets worse and worse
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MBJMD2DOwj2
> 
> look at the position of his standing foot, awful, dont know why valencia didnt take one


At least he had the bottle to step up, and Valencia didnt.


----------



## Vader

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Brace yourself Woolcock, your socks are about to be blown off.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










Are you trying to give me Repetitive Strain Injury or something, Vader?


----------



## Vader

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

You need uplifting after last nights result and that should keep you up for hours.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Move over Wesley Brown, there's a new hardest man in all the town.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



united_07 said:


> jones' penalty just gets worse and worse
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MBJMD2DOwj2
> 
> look at the position of his standing foot, awful, dont know why valencia didnt take one


Valencia would have missed, he's a bottler.

The only one I'd really criticise is Welbeck, a striker missing the target is just unacceptable. He never looked confident either. Januzaj's was poor too.

Jones and Rafa are defenders who at least had the balls to step up. I knew Jones would take one because he has the mentality for it, I also knew he'd miss because he's mildly retarded.


----------



## Vader

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*










I'd trust Shipman with my nan, Huntley with my daughter and Hitler with a Bar Mitsvah over that man scoring a penalty.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Osvaldo has been suspended for two matches just when he was due back for a training ground bust up with Fonte. Fantastic.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Damn it man, I'm counting on you primarily to supply some outrageous gifs that can comfort United fans in these uncertain times where the scoundels are slowly circling around us like a lion spotting prey and kicking us when we're down.
> 
> Some gif of Hodgson or Sammy Lee to wind the necks in of DA, Rush and CGS. Pics of JODY MORRIS or gifs of Barnsley beating Chelsea to remind Joel of his own dark times. *A blank photo to articulate Arsenal's success the last 8 years to laugh off the futile efforts of Alex & co to mock United.*


We're used to it now, though. We've (or some of us, anyway) been able to accept that we've been dire for a good wee while now. Those first barefoot steps over the broken glass that is mediocrity were rough going, but our soles have been hardened and calloused. We have grown old. Suffering has grown with us. We know suffering like the backs of our own hands. And no, suffering may not come to an end this season, or the next, or the one after that. This burden may not be lifted for a while. But no longer does it weigh us down like it once did. No longer do we feel the crippling pain of "STOP TRYING TO PASS IT INTO THE FUCKING NET" and "YOU ARE MADE OF FUCKING MCVITIE'S" on quite so regular a basis. There is light at the end of this gaping tunnel we call the devil's bunghole. 

It's your turn, now. Do you see that light? I don't believe you do. Regardless of the Dithering Dave jokes and the PASS IT TO VALENCIA chants, let it be known that I, as a fan of the once Invincibles, have felt the pain that now spreads through your rotting veins...and I feel sympathy. 

For it will only get worse. 

It will only continue to eat and corrupt you. And it'll be a corruption unlike anything even I had to suffer. For never did we have the likes of Tom Cleverley. Never did we have the likes of Ed Woorward. And never did we have the proverbial inflatable dart board that is Davie Moyes pulling the strings. 

There is a darkness in your future, friend. A darkness I myself have never faced before. It cannot be avoided. But I'll still be here. We will ALL still be here. 

To witness...

...as Manchester United somehow become worse at the fitba than Spurs. 



haribo said:


> Lion? More like a T-rex.


Tremendous.



Vader said:


> I'd trust Shipman with my nan, Huntley with my daughter and Hitler with a Bar Mitsvah over that man scoring a penalty.


More tremendous.


----------



## Humph

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

SAINT NICK back and ONE TRUE YAYA is coming back next week, who needs Diego Costa now :hb


----------



## Ryan193

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Dani Osvaldo suspended from Southampton apparently for chasing Adam Lallana with a sword :lmao


----------



## Green Light

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Dani Osvaldo has been suspended by Southampton after a training-ground incident which left defender Jose Fonte with serious facial injuries.
> 
> The alleged incident took place during a practice match on Thursday and Osvaldo has now been suspended for two weeks by the club.
> 
> According to Southampton sources there was blood everywhere after the violent clash during match practice.
> 
> Fonte, who is known for his aggressive, niggly approach, had irritated Osvaldo during a high-tempo training session on Thursday morning.
> 
> Osvaldo finally reacted and the altercation was described as ‘brutal’ by one Saints source.


- Daily Mail

:banderas


----------



## Kiz

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Stan Collymore ‏@StanCollymore 2m
The Sun Newspaper called my ex wife today. Offering her lots of money to " throw Stan under the bus" .Our Daughter is very upset. She's 12

why does everyone seem to have it in for stan collymore

glen jojo out for an 'indefinite amount of time'


----------



## Nessler

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Mohamed Salah to Chelsea. Pace whore


----------



## Fanjawi

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Cmon Ian Ayre, really? We've been chasing Salah the whole month now, but just because Basel put a few million more to his price tag, we won't get him? Look at how Chelsea just came and bought him. Sigh.


----------



## DA

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> michael owen ‏@themichaelowen 32m
> So, Juan Mata is on the verge of a move to United. A little dickie bird tells me there is more good news for United fans coming soon! #tease


Fair play to Owen for deciding to come out of retirement to help United with their striker shortage


----------



## Renegade™

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Mata's been "on the verge" of this move for what, 24 hours now? unk2


----------



## Kiz

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

maybe he died


----------



## Renegade™

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

maybe EVIL CITY captured him :jay


----------



## Humph

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## ABK

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

The helicopter is probably stuck in the air.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Premier League: Sir Alex Ferguson says there are six teams in title race


http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11667/9131633/still-six-teams-in-premier-league-title-race-says-sir-alex-ferguson

Everton, Chelsea, Manchester City, Manchester United, Arsenal and Spurs competing for the title :banderas

Retired and still the best wind-up merchant in the game.


----------



## Kiz

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

obviously enjoying a few drinks in retirement too


----------



## DA

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

:ti

The credibility of Fergie's opinion went out the window after he published that awful book of his.

I've seen better trolling on this forum 

Old man trying to stay relevant :kobe9


----------



## Rush

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

retired and an even bigger drunk than Gazza :banderas


----------



## Joel

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Nah. He made a lot of people angry. Especially DUMB Liverpool fans. He's still good at it.

Apart from United being in the title race (we'll put that down to blind faith), it is an accurate comment.


----------



## DA

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

^You seet his?

Even Joel is a better WUM than Fergie


----------



## seabs

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*Fergie still getting Liverpool fans riled up even after retiring :banderas*


----------



## Kiz

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

am i a better wum than joel?


----------



## Humph

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> @Arsenal
> #Arsenal team: Fabianski, Jenkinson, Koscielny, Mertesacker, Gibbs, Wilshere, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Ozil, Gnabry, Podolski, Bendtner


I have no idea who is playing in each position


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Coventry not putting up much of a fight so far.

1-0 to Arsenal.


----------



## Brickhouse

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



AlexHumph said:


> I have no idea who is playing in each position


Wenger has used tournaments to fill 4-4-2 lineups in the past (namely in the bad lager/credit card cup). Doing it again in this game, but with a decidedly finesse central midfield.


----------



## Black Jesus

*re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Podolski tho :banderas


----------



## haribo

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



DA said:


> Fair play to Owen for deciding to come out of retirement to help United with their striker shortage














Renegade™;29066945 said:


> Mata's been "on the verge" of this move for what, 24 hours now? unk2


We know from Arsenal that Mata medicals last forever.



EDIT: https://twitter.com/19tmb/status/426137242529456128 :banderas


----------



## seabs

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> FitbaThatba ‏@fitbathatba Jan 22
> 
> @19tmb you looked up your own Wikipedia page? you massive bellend. You should see how many games I've got on football manager #experience


*Glorious. If I didn't look like a plank with FitbaThatba as my username I'd so use it.*


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

"There's still 6 teams in the title race. Chelsea, Manchester City, Everton, Arsenal, Tottenham and Man Utd (who always come good in the second half of the season.) 


Fergie's still got it.... Liverpool???


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Andy Gray has replaced Michael Owen on BT Sports for the Everton vs Stevenage game.

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb 






KOFF OWEN


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

That was the great news Owen was talking about.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

GOLDI POLDI


----------



## Goku

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Ozil was pretty good for once too.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

He's been good. He drifts out of the game kinda too much lately but the impact is there, except he doesn't have the likes of Ronaldo, Higuain, and Benzema to finish his through balls. It falls on the feet of Giroud, who puts it on the stand more often.

I also don't see much in terms of chemistry between Ozil, Cazorla, and Giroud. When Podolski is in the mix, the team plays better. All those "sexy" goals have come with the involvement of Wilshere, Ramsey, and Giroud. Cazorla + Giroud + Ozil don't click. Giroud has better understanding with Ramsey/Wilshere and Ozil has better understanding with Podolski.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Liverpool are playing on ITV today for anyone who wants to watch.


----------



## DA

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 18m
> Confirmed #LFC team v @afcbournemouth: Jones, Kelly, Toure, Skrtel, Cissokho, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Moses, Sturridge, Suarez


Moses starts. Not happy with The Brodge showing Bournemouth this much disrespect, could come back to haunt us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

4-4-fucking-2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Andy Gray's actually back? That's fucking awesome news. BT Sport finally doing something right.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/25/stoke-city-john-guidetti-chelsea-sweden

tremendous interview with super john. discusses the illness that almost took his leg, the pre contract with twente, great insight into a very promising talent.


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

"In Sweden it's not allowed to say good things about yourself,"

Don't think Zlatan got the memo.


----------



## DA

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Awful game. 

It's no wonder why a lot of people just don't give a fuck about the FA Cup anymore: poor pitches, and shit matches against peasant footballers. Then you have the top teams putting out weakened sides which have resulted in so many 'giant-killings' in recent years that the novelty has worn off.

Even COC>FA Cup in terms of excitement.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Buzzkill DA.

It was nice to see Luis Alberto is alive. Would like to see evidence of that more often.


----------



## Rush

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

dat clean sheet :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

City getting beat is rather marvellous. Fully expect them to score about 9 in the second half though.


----------



## AEA

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Inb4 City score 15 in the second half.. 2-0 Watford


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

just thankful i'm not watching the supposed lescott/demichelis mong show


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Kiz, I need a city striker for my dream team. Aguero or Negredo? It's been a difficult decision that I keep changing my mind on.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

kun. always kun.

and with that he scores to make it 2-1


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Yeah that's who I've got as of now.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Ummm, so how many will City score now? 6 or 8?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

GOOOOOOL KOLAROCKET

3-2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> Kiz, I need a city striker for my dream team. Aguero or Negredo? It's been a difficult decision that I keep changing my mind on.


can you pls ask this every game so kun scores more hat tricks.


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Yes.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Thread needs another title change

AGUEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Won over £400 on City.

Not bad.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Nice little £5 in play @ 30/1 comes in! Magic!


----------



## AEA

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Andy Grey doing commentary for BT :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Was that 30/1 for City to win at 2-0 down?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> Was that 30/1 for City to win at 2-0 down?


City & Rangers to win at 2-1 down, Rovers to draw at 1-0 up and Wigan win at 1-0. Really thought Wigan were going to screw it so I put £5 on them to draw at 12/1 in last few minutes just in case.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Bryan Oviedo has just broken his ankle it seems. 

Sickener.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

flicked the telly on, oviedo's broken his leg or ankle.

nasty.


----------



## AEA

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Get help soon Oviedo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Osman coming on, double sickener. 

It'll basically be both sides reserves in this coming derby, the amount of injuries we've both picked up.


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Should be a good derby though, what with Everton not being mongs this season.

:moyes5


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

SCOTTISH MESSI! 2-0

EDIT: 3-0. Johnny Heitinga.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Bryan Oviedo's injury has been confirmed as a double fracture by Martinez. "He's not just well liked, he's loved here." #EFC


Gutted for the lad. Couldn't get a game for 18 months and then he can't get out of the side under Martinez. Apparently he has an outside chance of being at the World Cup so fingers crossed for him.


----------



## obby

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

RVP apparently playing on tuesday :mark:


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*






Thoughts? (Know it's non-League but still)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Shit. Hopefully he can be fit for the World Cup. Would be a real shame if he couldn't make it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

i would say a with a double leg break there's no chance he'll make the world cup

dr rus would know more.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I've heard different things but I'm just trying to be optimistic for the poor lid. 

Apparently it was a clean break which was apparently the best possible news(?).. He has his operation on Monday so should begin to hear more in the next week or so I assume.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

He needs to purchase the magic sponge off FM.

Always sucks when players miss out on the World Cup, especially when your nation doesn't qualify that often. In Oviedo's case too, he's been getting a run under his belt for Everton too. It's really sad.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*






That's the Coventry fans at half time the other night.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Why do I always bet on overs in games with great goalkeeper saves 

Juventus v Lazio
NEC v Vitesse
Celtic v Hibs


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Team to face Stoke: Schwarzer; Ivanovic, David Luiz, Cahill, Cole; Matic, Lampard (c); Schurrle, Oscar, Hazard; Eto'o. #CFC

Hazard should be rested. Ba should have got a chance to play. Could have done with Salah being here today. Or Mata :side:


----------



## ABK

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

What a goal!


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Stoke are dire.


----------



## God™

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Matic is already proving that he's a massive upgrade on Mikel in one half of football.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Matic is bossing it so far. Hasn't put a foot wrong


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

The real Eto'o is back :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

can stoke just fuck off forever?

need a goal, bring on a centreback. koff


----------



## Nessler

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Ok win. An easy 5th round would be cool


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Manchester City vs Chelsea 

:lmao

Sheff United or Fulham vs Nott Forest or Preston North End

Arsenal vs Liverpool

Brighton vs Hull City

Cardiff City vs Wigan

Sheff Wednesday vs Charlton

Sunderland vs Southampton

Everton vs Swansea.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

FUCK OFF. City at the Etihad


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Everton's year.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Can see Chelsea beating City at the Etihad, tbh. It's not the League and they're ought to lose someday...


----------



## Curry

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Even though we got the hardest draw possible, I like that draw as a whole. City/Chelsea and Arsenal/Liverpool on the same weekend :mark:


----------



## God™

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

dem heated balls


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

4 PL sides will definitely be out of the cup going into the quarter final. 

Swansea will be more interested in Premier League survival. Can't underestimate them like we did with Wigan last season.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Good game, plenty of chances but still comfortable even at 1-0. Liked the Lampard/Matic partnership, decent performance from Matic overall, looked a bit nervous at times and had a couple of clear chances to shoot but that's understandable. Cole, Oscar and Hazard all great. 



ROUSEY said:


> Manchester City vs Chelsea


:moyes5


----------



## Nige™

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Would love Everton to win it, got a big chance now. Would be good to see Martinez lift it two years in a row. Pity it couldn't have been Everton v Wigan at Goodison again after last year and what's happened since.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Winner of Arsenal/Liverpool vs. Winner of City/Chelsea. That's the final.

Everton will most likely draw one of the winners from those ties.


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

City can beat us. As long as we're allowed to beat them next Monday :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Nige™;29145449 said:


> Would love Everton to win it, got a big chance now. Would be good to see Martinez lift it two years in a row. Pity it couldn't have been Everton v Wigan at Goodison again after last year and what's happened since.


We played each other in the quarter final last year so there is still a chance. :lol

We're going to win the cup for Bryan Oviedo. I can feel it!


----------



## Nessler

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

City- Chelsea and Arsenal-Liverpool is right before Champions League trips to Barca and Bayern. Good news


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> City can beat us. As long as we're allowed to beat them next Monday :brodgers


this ^ :genius #respect











Seriously though fuck the FA Cup, I want the league. 

Chelsea were predictably uneventful today (apart from the beautiful freekick). Good chances created, but no one finishes. Eto'o missing that was terrible. New striker please.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Champions League is the bigger game. City will rest players for that


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

8th February - Liverpool vs Arsenal (Premier League)
15/16 February - Arsenal vs Liverpool (FA Cup)

*Bring it on.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Couldn't give a fuck about the CL this season. It's not like we're winning it. At least, we stand a chance in the FA Cup.


----------



## DA

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



DA said:


> It's no wonder why a lot of people just don't give a fuck about the FA Cup anymore: poor pitches, and shit matches against peasant footballers. Then you have the top teams putting out weakened sides which have resulted in so many 'giant-killings' in recent years that the novelty has worn off.
> 
> Even COC>FA Cup in terms of excitement.


The GODS OF FOOTBALL must have read my post.












GoldenSilver said:


> 8th February - Liverpool vs Arsenal (Premier League)
> 15/16 February - Arsenal vs Liverpool (FA Cup)
> 
> *Bring it on.*


Don't forget about:

*19th February Arsenal vs Bayern Munich*

I think it would be wise if Wenger rested as many players as possible before the CL game :brodgers


----------



## Nessler

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

February looks STACKED btw. Big games thick and fast


----------



## Curry

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Arsenal have Liverpool, Man U, Liverpool again and then Bayern all in 12 days :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Arsenal's fixtures from February 8th:

Liverpool
Man Utd
Liverpool
Bayern
S'land
Stoke
Swansea
Bayern
Spurs
Chelsea
Man City
Everton


----------



## seabs

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*Matic looks exactly what Chelsea needed.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Seabs said:


> *Matic looks exactly what Chelsea needed.*


Was about to post about him. Apart from a few stray passes, he had a very solid debut. Quite a few interceptions, good movement when in possession and always being positive on the ball. Hopefully he can improve and bring this to big games. If so, him and Ramires can be very good together, with a nice contrast of styles that make the partnership a success.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Play better against Preston, do a professional job over Fulham or Sheff Utd and suddenly we're looking at going into the quarters with a 25% chance of playing against Charlton, Wednesday, Brighton or Hull.

It's not that unreasonable to make our way to Wembley at least once this season.

Initially I thought it was a dull draw, but I don't think it is anymore.


----------



## haribo

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Razor King said:


> Winner of Arsenal/Liverpool vs. Winner of City/Chelsea. That's the final.


Especially if they draw each other in the quarters :moyes4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Everton vs Wigan in the final with Powell scoring the winner and no not an own goal.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



haribo said:


> Especially if they draw each other in the quarters :moyes4


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*For Kizwell: Why John Guidetti will not be sold before having a chance at City.*

A continuation on the chatbox discussion where I said Guidetti will not get a chance at City and Kiz took massive offence to it. 

First of all let's look at the type of team City are. They are a very big club now, who competes for the biggest trophies season in and season out. Lately at the beginning of each season, City are favourites to win the league and to make an impact in Europe. City are a team with a very big and talented squad. They have replacements in each positions, most of the replacements being at a very high level of talent.

Now let's look at John Guidetti. Guidetti is a talented young striker. He made a splash on his loan move to Feyenoord in the 2011/12 season scoring a bucketload of goals (in a jobber league, tbf). He returned to City the following City and I believe he only made one appearance, which came in the League Cup. We must also note that he had injury problems this season and nearly lost his leg to some virus.

On his return to City he had four strikers in front of him - Aguero, Tevez, Balotelli and Dzeko. Injured or not injured, I think it's fair to say he would most likely not had the chance to show what he is capable of doing, as keeping them four happy was hard enough without Guidetti being in the mix.

Balotelli leaves in January, so I guess Guidetti gets promoted to 4th choice. I'm unsure whether he was injured during the final part of last season, but he doesn't kick a ball when the title race was more or less done in April.

Tevez is sold in the summer and City are just left with Aguero and Dzeko. They could have just brought in Negredo and kept Guidetti if they had full faith in him, but they also bring in Jovetic, which would mean Guidetti is 5th choice again.

But this is the norm at big clubs with money. The young prospects that are brought in and not inserted into the first team picture straight away, usually end up being pushed out by big money signings with more experience in their positions. Who was the last young player to get a chance at City, Kiz?

You could say injuries are the reason why he hasn't got the chance to play, but my argument was never that he wasn't good enough, it's simply he won't get the chance to show it, because he's not involved right now. You can say 21 is young and he still has time, but there's absolutely no evidence to say that City won't go out and buy another 4th choice striker if Dzeko leaves in the summer, leaving Guidetti in the same 5th choice striker position. In fact, there's more things going in my arguments favour to support what I am saying. Plus, a lot of 21 year olds who are in the plans of their clubs play.

Not sure if they have been contract talks recently, but his current deal expires in 2015 (if what I have read is correct). So next season he will be in his last year unless he renews soon.

So Kiz, you said you didn't know I was this "daft" to say he would be sold before getting a chance. At the end of the day, I'm basing this on how City has worked in the last few years, you're basing your argument on nothing but hopes. City aren't like a United or Arsenal where youngsters get a chance, you're like a Chelsea who buys to replace.

If I'm wrong and he gets a chance, then I'll admit that when it happens. But this isn't me randomly pulling shit out the air. It's simply based on how City is run.

May the best team win in the FA Cup 5th Round :kobe10


----------



## Green Light

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Nobody cares about that Joel.

Stumbled across this on YT






FULL MATCH. GOATS. :banderas


----------



## Zen

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Not happy about Mata leaving but now that Matic is playing well, I don't need to worry that much. What Mourinho is trying to do is give everyone a chance to play so that he can look for flaws and weakness of the players so that they can improve, play better, score goals and be happy again. The reason why Mourinho don't play Mata is because he is more of a possession football type of player. I'm not saying he is a bad player, but Mourinho wants counter attacking football not holding the ball so that the opposing team can get back and defend.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Not a full match and screw you green light for reminding me of that.

But GOAT


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Not happy about Mata leaving but now that Matic is playing well, I don't need to worry that much. What Mourinho is trying to do is give everyone a chance to play so that he can look for flaws and weakness of the players so that they can improve, play better, score goals and be happy again. The reason why Mourinho don't play Mata is because he is more of a possession football type of player. I'm not saying he is a bad player, but Mourinho wants counter attacking football not holding the ball so that the opposing team can get back and defend.


A post full of wrong.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Joel, Guidetti was seriously ill after his return from Feyenoord. He's only just recovering fully. City couldn't play him late last season, and it would have been unwise to try to this season.



ROUSEY said:


> Arsenal's fixtures from February 8th:
> 
> Liverpool
> Man Utd
> Liverpool
> Bayern
> S'land
> Stoke
> Swansea
> Bayern
> Spurs
> Chelsea
> Man City
> Everton


I wonder how long they'll rest players for ahead of that Stoke game.



Adrien Mercier said:


> Not happy about Mata leaving but now that Matic is playing well, I don't need to worry that much. What Mourinho is trying to do is give everyone a chance to play so that he can look for flaws and weakness of the players so that they can improve, play better, score goals *and be happy again*. The reason why Mourinho don't play Mata is because he is more of a possession football type of player. I'm not saying he is a bad player, but Mourinho wants counter attacking football not holding the ball so that the opposing team can get back and defend.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



BkB Hulk said:


> Joel, Guidetti was seriously ill after his return from Feyenoord. He's only just recovering fully. City couldn't play him late last season, and it would have been unwise to try to this season.


I'm not disputing that. But sometimes injuries/illness can be the reason you miss your chance. Maybe had he been well he could have had a chance after Balotelli left, but we will never know.

But at 21 years old with a year left on his contract and not knowing whether the injury/illness problems will ever be behind him, I cannot see City giving him a chance, due to how the club operates in transfers.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

jovetic will rarely play as a striker
nastasic and marcos lopes
he was injured all of last season up until about april, and was obviously unfit until then. had a knee injury at the end of the season which kept him out of pre season too

the only reasons he wont get a chance to impress will be injury or demanding to be sold. pelle is a big fan of him, but he's been injured/unfit for basically the whole time since he came back from feyenoord. he would've played last season, bobby was a big fan, but he wasn't fit. he played a couple of u/21 games and then got his knee injury.


----------



## Rush

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Not sure if Joel is just trying to wind up Kiz or if he has gone full potato


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

it's the former


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

C'mon. When do I ever make long posts like that anymore? I won't put in all that effort to wind someone up. My reasons why he won't get the chance at City are valid. I never doubted his ability, nor have I ignored his injuries/illness. I've just said he won't get a chance at City and I believe that and until he does get a chance, no one is right nor wrong.


----------



## Goku

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> *For Kizwell: Why John Guidetti will not be sold before having a chance at City.*


Full potato then?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> I'm not disputing that. But sometimes injuries/illness can be the reason you miss your chance. Maybe had he been well he could have had a chance after Balotelli left, but we will never know.
> 
> But at 21 years old with a year left on his contract and not knowing whether the injury/illness problems will ever be behind him, I cannot see City giving him a chance, due to how the club operates in transfers.


I don't think he'll get much of a chance at City myself. Just pointing out that him not being given a shot now has its reasons. It would be nice if Pellegrini made him happy again though.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

On our fixtures, I'd rest against Bayern. Not like we stand a chance. Wenger won't do it because he loves the CL, but we have no chance in the CL--and we're not pulling off a Chelsea--so why bother. Let's just concentrate on the League and the FA Cup. Next season, if we top our CL group, I'd then be more willing to focus on the CL.


----------



## EGame

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Razor King said:


> On our fixtures, I'd rest against Bayern. Not like we stand a chance. Wenger won't do it because he loves the CL, but we have no chance in the CL--and we're not pulling off a Chelsea--so why bother. Let's just concentrate on the League and the FA Cup. Next season, if we top our CL group, I'd then be more willing to focus on the CL.


Strong mentality. 

Bayern are about as vulnerable as you can get and City showed that. 

They play in a league with no competition and are just on cruise mode. They are just waiting for a team to knock some reality into them. 

I think Arsenal can knock them out if they don't go full potato in the first leg like they've done for the past like 3 years.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I really like Guidetti and it will be nice for him to finally get going regarding his football over here all he has been for City is the youtube mascot really!, I still don't think Stoke was a great loan move, if there was a choice I'd have gone Swansea, but I'm intrigued to see his progress.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



EGame said:


> Strong mentality.
> 
> Bayern are about as vulnerable as you can get and City showed that.
> 
> They play in a league with no competition and are just on cruise mode. They are just waiting for a team to knock some reality into them.
> 
> *I think Arsenal can knock them out if they don't go full potato in the first leg like they've done for the past like 3 years.*


That's the thing. We conceded 4 goals against a rather poor Milan side. We always seem to mess up in one of the legs, usually first leg, so by the time we play the second leg, we're just aiming for damage limitation.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Leighton Baines has pledged his future to Everton by signing a new long-term contract.


http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/2014/01/27/breaking-baines-pens-new-deal



> "It would be an understatement to say we are delighted to secure the best footballing years of Leighton Baines at our club," manager Roberto Martinez told evertonfc.com.
> 
> "It's long-term, so it's for the next four years and it's a phenomenal boost. It's massive and exciting for the future. Leighton has just turned 29 and brings the right measure of maturity and football knowledge in a very specialised position on the pitch, bringing an infectious and positive influence to the rest of the squad.
> 
> "I know that every fan will be delighted with the news and we all share that excitement looking at what's left of this campaign and beyond. With the crucial games we have ahead, it is going to be vitally important to have Leighton's experience there to help us fight for our aims."












Inabit yer ginger melt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

surely graeme souness didn't suggest to play mata in centre midfield next to carrick/fletcher

shirley?


----------



## Goku

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

No team is knocking us out over 2 legs.

There is no competition for Bayern in the league b/c there is no competition for Bayern.


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> No team is knocking us out over 2 legs.
> 
> There is no competition for Bayern in the league b/c there is no competition for Bayern.


Pep always gets to the semi final. But he doesn't always get to the final.


----------



## united_07

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Moyes has said Rooney and RVP have both trained ahead of the game tomorrow

Cant see RVP starting after coming back from injury, but wouldnt be surprised if rooney starts

Hopefully something like this


de Gea

Rafael Smalling Evans Evra

Carrick Fletcher

Valencia Mata Januzaj

Rooney​


----------



## Goku

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Pep's a better coach now. With a better team.


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

A better team? No. His Barca team was arguably the best club side ever. Bayern is a great side, but no.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



united_07 said:


> Moyes has said Rooney and RVP have both trained ahead of the game tomorrow
> 
> Cant see RVP starting after coming back from injury, but wouldnt be surprised if rooney starts
> 
> Hopefully something like this
> 
> 
> de Gea
> 
> Rafael Smalling Evans Evra
> 
> Carrick Fletcher
> 
> Valencia Mata Januzaj
> 
> Rooney​


take Januzaj out, Mata on the left, Rooney deeper and WOLBOCK up front I reckon that'll be it


----------



## Goku

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Joel said:


> A better team? No. His Barca team was arguably the best club side ever. Bayern is a great side, but no.


shh i'm egame now


----------



## united_07

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

quite early, but just seen this rumoured kit for next season :moyes7


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I certainly hope not.


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

That sponsorship looks rank.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Sunderland AFC would like to express its’ disappointment in relation to the disparaging comments made recently by Paolo Di Canio, regarding the club and its players.
> The club is immensely proud of its players for the dignified and restrained manner in which they have conducted themselves publicly since Mr Di Canio’s departure and it is particularly disappointing to read such comments when there are legal obligations in place to ensure such behaviour does not occur.
> The club is now considering its position with its legal representatives.
> Having reached a cup final for the first time in 22 years, whilst also enjoying a run of only one loss in 12 games, we want to focus on what is a positive time for the football club and we would hope it is possible to draw a line under this matter quickly and that there will be no repetition.
> 
> Neither the club, head coach Gus Poyet nor the players will be making any further comment on the situation. We are looking forward, not back and are focusing on the vital games we have ahead of us.


i hope they sue him. move on paolo. you're a nutjob.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

It's a shame. He could've went quietly and I wouldn't have minded. He kept us up and beat the mags which still goes a long way. But of course its all about PDC. Really hope we sue him but also wouldn't mind if it's just quietly dropped. No point dwelling. Just focus on the good things Gus is doing.


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I love Di Canio but that's merely from his psychotic nature not affecting my club.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



united_07 said:


> Moyes has said Rooney and RVP have both trained ahead of the game tomorrow
> 
> Cant see RVP starting after coming back from injury, but wouldnt be surprised if rooney starts
> 
> Hopefully something like this
> 
> 
> de Gea
> 
> Rafael Smalling Evans Evra
> 
> Carrick Fletcher
> 
> Valencia Mata Januzaj
> 
> Rooney​


The back 4 & gk pick themselves for us. But carrick picked up a ankle injury v Sunderland last week so out for 3-4 weeks which just sucks. Imagine fletch start alongside Clev in cm. I can see Welbeck also starting instead of Valencia as well. Mata & Rooney to start seems a decent bet to.

Bench - anders buttner Felliani Kagawa Jones RvP Toni 

The cm is just woeful. When you look at it in paper it doesn't fill you with any confidence at all regardless of who it is playing in there. Got no issue with CB pairing or rafael if he can pull act together. Evra still a liability & last weekend I thought Noone had good game for Cardiff v mcfc on the right flank often looking to take on Kolarov & getting past him a few times to. Clev starting does make sense as we will need to get the front 4 involved quickly since Fletch play deeper so it be up to Clev to have those runs from cm & him to spot one of front 4 early with quick incisive passes. Hopefully Rooney & welbeck do start as both came short by nature to get involved in build up so help us keep the ball better & Rooney drop in to make 3 man CM anyway but don't think welbeck deserves it be dropped his link up play & ability to find space & move ball quickly is big asset which will help if has players who can read his play & I think he links up well with Adnan & Rooney so I can see him doing well with Mata. Adnan will now have less pressure in his shoulders to create & keep more natural width on the left but he will be allowed to move across. Fullbacks need to create the width since none of front 4 will stay rigid all wanna drift about in final 3rd.

I'm excited by game tomorrow night, it the first time in a few months I've generally feel this thrilled about our game & just through one huge signing. Thought Mata was top class in press conference. Love that didn't sink to media lows by getting into slagging match with Chelsea or Jose & answered every question honestly also laughed when talking about arriving by helicopter.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

That supposed new Utd kit is WOAT.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> PUMA and Arsenal announce partnership. "As we enter a new era in our company history, Arsenal represents a major commercial and marketing opportunity to reinforce PUMA's credibility as a global sports brand, and we have full confidence that the plans in place to activate this partnership will have a significant global impact."
> 
> Ivan Gazidis, chief executive officer at Arsenal said: "We are excited to be partnering with PUMA, a company whose football heritage and record of innovation have a strong affinity with our own. This represents another important step forward in Arsenal's progression on and off the pitch."


:mark: can't wait for the summer:mark:


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

You've made your one big signing this decade, calm down.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> You've made your one big signing this decade, calm down.


Also competing for the title, but the summer is the exciting bit.


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

After 15 thousand years without a trophy I assume they're used to not expecting success - apart from a wonderful stadium and an appealing bank balance.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

To be honest calling tomorrow's match massive is a bit of an understatement. Albeit it's still a bit early and Spurs and United (barely) are still in with a shout it could be the decider of which of us make it in that fourth spot.

Pls be fit Allen. I don't want the Stevie - Hendo midfield again.


----------



## Rush

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

We're going to get absolutely destroyed b/c we have nothing in the middle, absolutely nothing at fullback, and CBs that could've given away 20 penalties in the past month.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Summer won't matter. It's here and now for us. There's no chance in hell we can compete with Chelsea and City once they settle, which they already seem to have. Chelsea will buy one hundred players in the summer (1 world class striker and 99 to send on loan), and City--although they have a perfect balance except their defense--will strengthen wherever they need to, perhaps defense. They have ambitious managers, backing of the board, plenty of world class players, and two tactically sound managers. Then there's United and with the signing of Mata, I'm pretty certain their "worst days" are behind. The difference between us and United: United go without a trophy for 6 months and immediately strengthen; we go without a trophy since the times of Jesus and still don't strengthen.




Vader said:


> After 15 thousand years without a trophy I assume they're used to not expecting success - apart from a wonderful stadium and an appealing bank balance.


Preach that to Kroenke, Gazidis, and to some extent, Wenger.


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

United are barely in the top 4 race? Fuck off :lmao we've had our worst start since Julius Cesaer ruled Rome and yet we are only 6 points behind. More twists in this tale yet, so none of this barely shite please.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> United are barely in the top 4 race? Fuck off :lmao we've had our worst start since Julius Cesaer ruled Rome and yet we are only 6 points behind. More twists in this tale yet, so none of this barely shite please.


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I worried you'd think that was to you when I posted it, it's to Hank Scorpio - I forgot to quote him. Apologies.


----------



## Rush

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> United are barely in the top 4 race? Fuck off :lmao we've had our worst start since Julius Cesaer ruled Rome and yet we are only 6 points behind. More twists in this tale yet, so none of this barely shite please.


Has the signing of Mata made you forget that Moyes is still rubbish, your centre midfield is still rubbish, your left back is still rubbish, your team as a whole still isn't firing, your team still has injuries to key players and that Moyes is incapable of winning against any half decent sides, of which you still need to play Arsenal and Everton away, City and Liverpool at home? Everton and Spurs are my main concern as threats to the top 4. I'm not writing United off but they haven't shown anything that makes me think they will close the gap. Just make sure you don't lose to United Jr this round.


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I'm aware of everything you stated and yet despite all that we are only 6 points behind. I've never been a pessimist so I'll never write United off until there's no other choice to do so. Same goes for Moyes. If, at the end of the season, United are 5th or lower then it'll obviously be a case of me being wrong but I think it's very foolish to write United off. Get Rooney and RVP fit and I would fancy us to score a damn sight more than we have, all depends on what happens down the other end.


----------



## seabs

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

*We might not be faves to get top 4 right now but we're definitely still in the race. 6 points at this stage of the season is really nothing. Plus we've got Rooney, Van Persie and Mata to all be injected into the squad that's been without them for seemingly ages now. *


----------



## Destiny

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

United will finish 12th this season.

:shaq2:shaq2:shaq2:shaq2:shaq2:shaq2:shaq2


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Man Utd obviously still can get 4th, but it isn't as simple as 'catching up 6 points'. Yes you have to catch Liverpool up by 6 points, probably 7 actually considering goal difference, but you also have to catch Spurs up by 6, and Everton by 5. If any of those teams go on a run, it will be incredibly hard for United to catch them. I know I actually predicted United to get 4th upon the Mata news, but having thought about it for a while, I'll stick for Liverpool getting it. I'd give United a good 30% chance of doing it though. The Mata/van Persie relationship will be the key factor in whether it happens or not.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

It's going to be a real challenge to secure 4th spot given the run of games United still have to contend with, but it's not impossible. The main concern really is the consistently underpar performances, in addition to the fact United aren't grinding out wins in games where they're misfiring. This season, when United haven't been at their best it's more often than not seen them drop points, whereas in comparison the likes of Arsenal have secured numerous points in games where they could easily have been described as far from their best.

United's away from has been far more clinical than at OT, though the signing of Mata could be crucial in actually giving United a creative outlet besides Januzaj to open teams up at OT. The midfield and consistently rotated defence is still a concern, but if United can get Van Persie fit and play Mata in his preferred position, then it at least gives United the attacking arsenal in which to get at teams and hopefully take their chances.

United really do need the teams around them to start to drop more points, yet at the same time United need to be capitalising on any points dropped and sadly this season when United have got themselves into promising positions, it's usually led to a poor run seeming them fall further away. I wouldn't make United favourites by any stretch of the imagination, purely because their form has been horribly inconsistent and they're not managing to win games typically when playing below-par, but you can never write United off and so much can change in a short space of time in football.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Derby day nerves have kicked in already. Jesus, I'm shaking here like a shitting dog and it's only 1pm. Doesn't kick off until 8 FFS.

SMASH DEEZ, BLUESSSSSSSS


----------



## Rush

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

No need to be nervous. Everton just need to turn up and they will get the 3 points.


----------



## Joel

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Would like Everton to win, but Liverpool will. Suarez hasn't scored for two straight games. Hattrick incoming.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



ROUSEY said:


> Derby day nerves have kicked in already. Jesus, I'm shaking here like a shitting dog and it's only 1pm. Doesn't kick off until 8 FFS.
> 
> SMASH DEEZ, BLUESSSSSSSS


I'm lost for words regarding that rep you sent me.



Rush said:


> No need to be nervous. Everton just need to turn up and they will get the 3 points.


You bastards, that's United trick to get in via the Fair Play League!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Don't say that, Rush. At least if we're underdogs it won't hurt as bad as it has when Moyes would bottle it for the last 11 years. :moyes1



WOOLCOCK said:


> I'm lost for words regarding that rep you sent me.


:lmao I was shocked when I first saw it.

Hope you liked it though. :brie


----------



## Rush

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Most of the time when i say we're going to lose its just forced pessimism but i'd honestly be shocked if we won.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

suarez 1st goal scorer into a 2-2 draw @31 looks good value


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 6h
> At last count there are 18 players (11 Everton & 7 Liverpool) either unavailable or doubtful for tonight's game. Demolition derby.


The Friendly Injured Derby


----------



## Kenny

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Our defence is fucked. Everton will score 2 or 3.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Everton may score 2 or 3, but so will DAT hungry man Suarez.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Yeah, if we don't get any of Coleman, Jags or Distin back, I don't see us keeping out Suarez and Sturridge for long.

FUCK IT, COME ON BLUESSSSSSSSS


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Fucking BT sport, sky could have atleast put a game on also.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Liam Miller said:


> Fucking BT sport, sky could have atleast put a game on also.


I have BT Sport


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

The game just needs to kick off already. The day has gone so slow it is pure torture whilst the nerves keep getting worse. 

*Howard

Stones Jags Alcaraz Baines

McCarthy Barry

Pienaar Barkley Mirallas

Lukaku​*​
is the rumoured team to start.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

MOTD tomorrow atleast, well i'll be watching if United win :side:

Thread needs more formations :moyes1 that's when you know it's a match day, coleman is a big miss mozza.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Fo' show. 

He'd have ruined that big dope they have at left back all day.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



ROUSEY said:


> The game just needs to kick off already. The day has gone so slow it is pure torture whilst the nerves keep getting worse.
> 
> *Howard
> 
> Stones Jags Alcaraz Baines
> 
> McCarthy Barry
> 
> Pienaar Barkley Mirallas
> 
> Lukaku​*​
> is the rumoured team to start.


Barkley? Thought he still has a broken toe?


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Thought you'd be playing Heitinga at centre half which would have ensured a bumming from Suarez, the fact he's not playing there is a huge positive. Barkley had a broken toe but he's a genetic freak (no Scott Steiner) and recovers like the T-1000.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Sky filmed footage of Barkley, Pienaar, Traore and Jagielka getting off the team coach, no signs of Distin or Coleman


There is also a picture of Barkley, McCarthy, Stones and Garbutt walking on the pitch that Everton have posted.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hoping and praying Allen is back. A midfield two of Gerrard and Henderson is asking Everton to dominate us. No Coleman and Distin for them is great news for us though, need SAS on their game cos I can see Everton scoring a couple.

Mignolet
Flanno Skrtel Toure Cissokho
Allen
Gerrard Henderon
Sterling Suarez Sturridge​
That's definitely how I'd play if Allen was available, and then Coutinho to come off the bench if things aren't working out.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

de Gea

Rafael
Smalling
Evans
Evra

Valencia
Jones
Giggs
Young

Mata
van Persie 


Fucking hell that midfield if this is the team :jones. Good to see the same back four though and mata/rvp :mark:

Young and valencia in another last last last last last chance game. :moyes4


----------



## united_07

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> De Gea; Rafael, Smalling, Evans, Evra; Valencia, Jones, Giggs, Young; Mata, van Persie
> subs: Lindegaard, Cleverley, Fletcher, Januzaj, Kagawa, Hernandez, Rooney


MATA


ashley young instead of januzaj.....:side:

also central midfield looks poor, dont really see the point of resting people when we didnt play at the weekend


----------



## Humph

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Podolski still doesn't start whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

And here I was all excited about a game for once and Bug Eyes puts a midfield like that out.

It's like he wants us to lose.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Don't mind the "resting" of januzaj but surely fletch or kagawa could have started.

Atleast the team will look good once rooney, carrick and adnan are back in.


----------



## Vader

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Do you think Young is like Van Basten in training? There's got to be something that keeps him in favour as Fergie loved him too, despite the fact he's been shit ever since we beat Arsenal 8-2.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

I'd much prefer Januzaj to start and then be taken off if the game is secure given the difference he's brought to the team this season, in addition to the fact Young & Valencia are as likely to have a mare as they are a good game these days. Giggs has done well typically in his more reserved role these days, but I'd rather see him on the wing if he plays rather than in centre midfield. At least the bench has the sufficient depth to make an impact on the game if the first eleven prove unsuccessful mind you.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



> Mignolet, Cissokho, Skrtel, Toure, Flanagan, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Sturridge, Sterling, Suarez


LFC team



> Howard, Stones, Jagielka, Alcaraz, Baines, Mirallas, Barry, McCarthy, Pienaar, Barkley, Lukaku


EFC team


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Genuine thoughts on your chances tonight Moz? Everton looked so much better than they typically have done in derbies for a while in the Goodison fixture, but there's always that question mark when it comes to securing the elusive win away at Anfield.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



ROUSEY said:


> LFC team


Did Brendan even watch the first half of the Villa game? A derby is not the time to be experimenting with the side.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Vader said:


> Do you think Young is like Van Basten in training? There's got to be something that keeps him in favour as Fergie loved him too, despite the fact he's been shit ever since we beat Arsenal 8-2.



One of the many mysteries of the world, if he scored a good goal every other game which we know he can i wouldn't mind him he is just rubbish at everything else he isn't even fast anymore.


----------



## DA

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Hendo-Gerrard midfield two :jose :jose :jose

Hopefully Coutinho plays as a CAM in front of them in a 4-2-1-3 type formation and gives them a hand, because if it's more of this 4-4-2 nonsense then we're fooked.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Get at them early doors and outnumber them in midfield to cut off the supply to the strikers. 

This is our best chance in years. Only negatives are Stones is at RB for Coleman, no Barca Lid who would skin alive their LB and if any of them still have the Moyes factor lingering around i.e the mentality to get out of Anfield in-tact. 

Both squads are thin though so it might just come down to who takes there chances. I know that's a stupid saying as it applies to every other game but both sides are missing quality.


----------



## united_07

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

At least with Mata and Rvp on the pitch we wont have to put up with Young's corners being cleared by the first man everytime


----------



## AEA

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Mata will probably drop in and help out in midfield.


----------



## united_07

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Reports coming out that there is a bidding war to be the united shirt manufacturers, talks of a £65-70m a year deal, if that figure is right it will be by far a new record.

Adidas, warrior and puma have apparently been offered the chance to bid. Hopefully a move away from Nike after some of their recent offers, preferably adidas.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

1-0. Lovely cross field ball from Mata, and to his credit Young put in a peach of a cross that Valencia should have buried first time. Good instinctive finish from Van Persie.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Despite being from Manc, living in Cardiff I've followed them whilst still supporting the real side of Manchester  disappointing to see them 1-0 down already. Really need to step up their game.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



MrEvans said:


> Despite being from Manc, living in Cardiff I've followed them whilst still supporting the real side of Manchester  disappointing to see them 1-0 down already. Really need to step up their game.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*



Redd Foxx said:


>


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Monreal is bad and Flamini and Arteta aren't the best midfield partnership. Sitting far too deep and not deal well with high pressure.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Replace Monreal with Gibbs at halftime and let the fullbacks run, run, run. Southampton won't be able to keep up this pressure and the attack needs some firestarters tonight.


----------



## united_07

*Re: VITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

Seem to have lost the urgency after the goal went in. Would be good to get Januzaj and Rooney on the pitch with RVP and Mata in the second half.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Everton the fuck seriously the fuck fpalm.

Maybe we won't get 4th if liverpool keep this up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

MERSEYSIDE BLUE should just beg to merge with MERSEYSIDE RED or pack it up and allow the club to be liquidated. DISGUSTING BOTTLERS.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Frustrating to go in to half-time nil-nil, we've been the much better side. Not sure how we haven't managed to put it in the fuckern onion bag yet. Ben Arfa and Sammy have both looked good (except for that WOAT miss Benny ffs). Norwich have been so poor though, I don't know if this is a normal performance by their standards but they've looked shit tonight. Got booed off at half-time so I doubt it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Not even MOYES would have done this bad. :disdrogba


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Bigger bottlers than us at anfield.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

So Martinez the Messiah can't stop Everton hitching their skirts up again and taking yet another rogering at Anfield?

What a surprise....


----------



## Humph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










'Foul' that led to the goal, Lee Mason should eat a landmine.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

:mark:


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Fantastic first half, to my surprise. I thought we would struggle in midfield with that line up but we've been pretty comfortable. We need to keep this up in the second half though and can't give Everton a sniff. 



AlexHumph said:


> 'Foul' that led to the goal, Lee Mason should eat a landmine.


Looks like a free kick to me.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

The better team has taken control.

AS ALWAYS.

Edit: Well, shit. We aren't done scoring, though. Saints are.


----------



## Humph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Then you're blind.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Pretty poor fitba from united again, but what else can you expect with that midfield.

Nevermind young :lol he can't half hit one.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



AlexHumph said:


> Then you're blind.


I'm not blind, son. From the GIF you've provided, it definitely looks like a free kick. How is it not? Explain? Maybe give me another angle.

EDIT: Actually, looking at it more now, it looks as though he may just get the ball. Hard to tell from that though.


----------



## AEA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Bloody stream froze on both United goals :/


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

:ti everton.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


----------



## AEA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

LOLEVERTON


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Did moyes ever get beat this bad at anfield? srs question.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

PELANTY.

FUCK STURRIDGE. HORRIBLE.


----------



## AEA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Liverpool pen LOL


----------



## EGame

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

lmao strong penalty


----------



## ABK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

:sturridge


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Howard is on some match fixing shit.

No room for sentiment in football. Should be 5-0. 



Destiny said:


> I'm not blind, son. From the GIF you've provided, it definitely looks like a free kick. How is it not? Explain? Maybe give me another angle.




Pretty clear that he takes the ball cleanly there. Just watch the path of the ball if you can't see Per's foot. GIFs with poor frame rates probably aren't the best to be fair.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

English at penas :lmao :welbeck


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

The Mertesacker tackle is a tough call. You can't go through the man to win the ball, so it all depends on whether he got the ball first, or the man. It's hard to tell from that GIF, I think maybe he just got the ball first, but it's so marginal I can't complain about it. Southampton have been a good deal better than us this game anyway. I just hope they tire after all their pressing.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

As painful as it is to see Liverpool winning, after all the laughing at United that Mozza has done I can't help but be delighted.


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

That Studge penalty was just so :moyes6 :moyes5

Had to give Everton a fair game I guess :brodgers


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I fucking hate that man. Hope he never plays for us again. Should have kept Le Coq.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



IncapableNinja said:


> \
> Pretty clear that he takes the ball cleanly there. Just watch the path of the ball if you can't see Per's foot. GIFs with poor frame rates probably aren't the best to be fair.


Yep. I did edit my post saying that the more I look at it the more I see him getting the ball. Would have to see more replays to come to a conclusion.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

2-0, good win, although didnt really get into top gear. Mata encouraging, will take a bit of time to settle though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Everton winning the passing 223-400. Well done to them.


----------



## T-C

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Haha Everton are fucking awful.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Norwich were better in the second half but that's still a missed opportunity for us. Boourns. Also Remy is now out of the derby thanks to a bullshit red card from the ref for squaring up with Johnson like you see players doing near enough every game. Johnson was sent off too. Remy barely touches him and he goes down like he's been hit by a lightning bolt. DISGRACEFUL CUNT. Yellow card both players and move on, absolutely no need to send them both off.


----------



## AEA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Good win for United, hopefully RVP + Rooney stay fit now.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I might start calling players shit more often if it leads to them scoring. Who next? Valencia and Evra, you're both fucking shit.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Didn't really get out of second gear, but can't argue with a win where we weren't really posed many problems bar a few bright moments from Cardiff. Mata looked composed on the ball, and the signs were there that once he begins to understand the movement of the forwards that more promising results will come. Can't deny Young's goal wasn't class, just wish he had more all round product consistently.

Diabolical defending from Everton really when Liverpool have got at them. Not like they were shite really, just struggled to pose a direct threat on goal and they crumbled poorly when Liverpool counter attacked. Can't make a soft mistake like Jagielka did for the fourth, and the third goal was far too simple in terms of a direct ball for this level of football. Second was also pretty shocking marking in terms of no-one really following Sturridge. Thought Mirallas & Barkley shone in spells though and looked as good as any Everton player, with the young RB Stones doing ok as well going forward.

Hope the media don't pounce on the coin throwing. Sad acts by the individuals involved, but football fans being cunty isn't shocking.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## Humph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










Still think that's a foul tbh, barely deserved a point even with that though, firsthalf was fucking atrocious, Podolski NEEDS to start on the left and I still don't understand why he isn't every game.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Bottled it. Plain and simple.

Not as bad as bad as the Gerrard hat-trick derby at Anfield, or even when Wigan played us off the park last season, or even when City ruined United this season at the Etihad. (Taster of what Moyes is like in derbies for the Mancs).

Liverpool were just too quick with their counter-attacks and were clinical when their chances came.

If we want to even compete for the top 4 we're going to have to ruin Villa on Saturday. Anything less than 3 points and we're done. Too many long term injuries.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Rush said:


> :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I thought Valencia had one of his best games for a while, it's still not saying much, but it was an improvement from his usual performances.


----------



## DA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

:ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken  :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Where's the foul, Alex? Defender goes down too easily because he feels a hand on his back. Just because there's contact, doesn't mean it's a foul.


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Rush said:


> :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers





BkB Hulk said:


> :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

:moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 nah I can't be bothered.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

You Liverpool fans are the dirt fucking worst.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



AlexHumph said:


> Still think that's a foul tbh, barely deserved a point even with that though, firsthalf was fucking atrocious, Podolski NEEDS to start on the left and I still don't understand why he isn't every game.


Gotta say That's a outrageously good cross by shaw though. 

Caught only the 2 goals in the Manchester United game but not seen anything apart from the 2 goals, just nice to win a game though. Ended up watching the Liverpool/Everton game. Liverpool looked very strong on the break & thought in attacking play their movement caused Everton back line issues all night. Everton very poor at the back all 4 goals came from defensive mistakes & Coleman & Distin being out didn't help matters then lukuka picked up a injury early on in the game. Very impressed by Liverpool tonight its also 4th clean sheet for them in last 6 games as well. While Everton had key players missing in there attack I thought Liverpool very solid at back & can't remember many times Everton opened Liverpool up either.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Sturridge and Suarez arguing wasn't a good sight to see :c Sigh, everyone makes mistakes, that chance shouldn't be taken very seriously when you are leading 4-0 at the end of the match.

REMEMBER: vs Arsenal happened the same thing with Suarez. Suarez had the chance to pass it to Sturridge on an open chance but missed, but everyone ignores that when we were at 0-0, but when we lead 4-0, everyone calling Sturridge selfish and greedy. We should treat every player the same guys.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Can't see Rodgers' Skrtel love decreasing after tonight. He's going to play every game for us ever now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



WOOLCOCK said:


> You Liverpool fans are the dirt fucking worst.


:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Liverpool Premier League Titles









































.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Sturridge - "I want to apologise for my reaction after being substituted. I was disappointed about the penalty."

Still a young man that does mistakes, give him a chance.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

6 points off the top, United logic says the title race is right on now :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Rush said:


> 6 points off the top, United logic says the title race is right on now :brodgers


Lack of :fergie says otherwise


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Lack of :fergie says otherwise


Must have missed the part where Fergie is managing you this season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Mea culpa, I forgot there was a chat earlier about United being six points off fourth. Assumed you were making a reference to United comebacks from points deficits over the years.

I'm a stupid CGS. I'm a stupid CGS. I'm a stupid CGS.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Merseyside Blue!:lmao

Bloody Arsenal letting my 7 fold down tonight, even had Newcastle draw in there. Bugger!

Arsenal slip is disappointing for the league though, does set the Liverpool match up even better now. Bigger game for them now. Spurs/City tomorrow now.:bosh5


----------



## Humph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Sherwoodpls


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Also, Tony Pulis. What a beast.

Palace... yes, CRYSTAL PALACE, 5 more points clear of the drop zone.:saul


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Mea culpa, I forgot there was a chat earlier about United being six points off fourth. Assumed you were making a reference to United comebacks from points deficits over the years.
> 
> I'm a stupid CGS. I'm a stupid CGS. I'm a stupid CGS.


yep, you CGS'd hard on that one :brodgers

I think the most pleasing thing about today was the fact we kept a clean sheet. Also we really still need to get another CM before the window shuts.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

James McMath ‏@MrJamesMcMath 16m

Ipswich Town manager Mick McCarthy: "Some people might be frustrated with that result? Some people can fuck off." #ITFC

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

The game of football needs more people like Mick McCarthy


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



CGS said:


> :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


:brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers :brodgers


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



















That argument between SaS made me sad. :favre


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Rush said:


> 6 points off the top, United logic says the title race is right on now :brodgers


:moyes5


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Vader said:


> :moyes5


:brodgers


----------



## haribo

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Mozza returned from the game yet?













GoldenSilver said:


> We should treat every player the same guys.


Don't worry, we will





















unless he's black :suarez2


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










i'd console this Everton supporter tbf...


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Saw her during the match....gave me all kinds of....feels :ass


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I didn't notice this live in the game.. but dang.. this really hurts to see.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

i cannot stop laughing at the rep shep sent me. every time.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Fuck me drunk.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Just seen our game. Should have won, but I've said that a lot over the season. Still performance wise very good especially with some key players out.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Hi,

Anything for you, my sweetest forth darling.

Can't wait,

Arsene


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*Very nice of Cardiff to roll over for us. We needed that. Young was gash but his goal looked peachy. Usual problems of Moyes' negative style when we go one up. Mata looks to do more than pass side to side at least even if most of his passes were off the mark last night.

Apparently we have the 5th best league record over the last 6 games. This is amusing to me.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Seabs said:


> *Very nice of Cardiff to roll over for us. We needed that. Young was gash but his goal looked peachy. Usual problems of Moyes' negative style when we go one up. Mata looks to do more than pass side to side at least even if most of his passes were off the mark last night.
> 
> Apparently we have the 5th best league record over the last 6 games. This is amusing to me.*


We did that alot under fergie in hislast couple of seasons, would go one or two up and sitback or turn to shit.

But i do agree moyes needs to cut it out or the players need to play with more freedom and pace when attacking both parties could be at fault.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Nige™;29373849 said:


> Also, Tony Pulis. What a beast.
> 
> Palace... yes, CRYSTAL PALACE, 5 more points clear of the drop zone.:saul


:cheer :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

financials released. same as the tears from opposition fans.


----------



## Haza

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Currently doing a dissertation on social media and it's effects within football. Done a wee survey and thought this might be a good place to ask for some responses from football related audience. Takes 5 minutes tops! Cheers

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Y6JZZ9D


----------



## Goku

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Lawls said:


> :cheer :mark:


Any reason behind the Crystal Palace love?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

50/1 odds for city to win 4-2, i'll have a cheeky bet on that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Hopefully Spurs gets a draw or something. The Premier League needs and deserves Chelsea on top of the table. It's essential and best for business.

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
Ramires Lampard
Willian Oscar Hazard
Ba​
Expecting that tonight. Lampard will probably start over Matic, cause Mourinho wants to be "fair". Mourinho been saying it's Ba's time to take his chance, so he'll probably play this game and Eto'o will play on Monday vs those dumb blue cunts in Manchester who need to be kicked out of Europe for BREACHING FFP RULES.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Joel said:


> Hopefully Spurs gets a draw or something. The Premier League needs and deserves Chelsea on top of the table. It's essential and best for business.
> 
> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
> Ramires Lampard
> Willian Oscar Hazard
> Ba​
> Expecting that tonight. Lampard will probably start over Matic, cause Mourinho wants to be "fair". Mourinho been saying it's Ba's time to take his chance, so he'll probably play this game and Eto'o will play on Monday vs those dumb blue cunts in Manchester who need to be kicked out of Europe for BREACHING FFP RULES.


I hate your fucking guts so much.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Ed de Goey
Melchiot - Harris - Bogarde - Le Saux
Wise - Di Matteo
Gronkjaer - Zola - Moses
Osgood

You could play that team tonight, in their current conditions/shitness (Moses), and still batter that shower of shit.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I chuckled heartily at Moses. I really did.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Spurs to get violated tonight hopefully 4-2 :moyes2.


Aguero you beauty, my first 1st goalscorer bet this season.

What a game between villa/wba.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Great goal from Delph.









3-2 up before half time after being 2-0 down, very BRAVE.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Look forward to the highlights of Aston BRAVE vs WOAT Brom.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Bastards! :bigron


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Kin hell 3-3!!!!

Travesty if them BBCunts don't make it the main game tonigh.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

It'll obviously be Spuds vs City, even if the Villa game ends up 27 all.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Vader said:


> It'll obviously be Spuds vs City, even if the Villa game ends up 27 all.



Or the merseyside derby.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

West Ham had to pick tonight of all nights to remember how to defend as a unit. Fuck sake.


----------



## God™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

West Ham are a truly disgusting team to watch.


----------



## booned

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Should be 1-1 :/


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

_Have you heard what the crowd are fucking shouting? "Fuck Sherwood!" "Sherwood's a cunt!" "Sherwood's a bastard!" "Sherwood's a wanker!" They shouldn't be fucking shouting at me, they should be shouting at you, and do you know why? Because it's fucking half-time, and we're fucking 1-0 down to the fucking Mancs! What the fuck's wrong with you? Get your fucking fingers out! Where's your bottle fucking gone? And fucking pay attention you cunts, when I'm fucking talking to you! If you don't wanna wear the shirt, fucking take it off! There's thousands of kids out there who'd die to put that fucking shirt on. Get back on the fucking field, show those bastards what you can fucking do, or you can fuck off home on the fucking tube! You got that?_


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Big Sam trolling jose :terry


----------



## DA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

West Brom/Liverpool is gonna be like 6-6 at the weekend


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Looks like rose won the ball there.

DA i fancy putting suarez on for a hat trick so if that is the case i hope he bags 3 of them.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Liam Miller said:


> Looks like rose won the ball there.
> 
> DA i fancy putting suarez on for a hat trick so if that is the case i hope he bags 3 of them.


I thought that, the 3rd time i saw it in slow motion.. cant blame the ref on that one..


----------



## Humph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

City getting all the decisions again. Shocking calls for the offside goal and the pen.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

City really do have spurs number, well tbh they have most in the league, brilliant team.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

PELANTY for Villa


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

:benteke cold as ice. ATTACKING Lambert brings on Holt for Lowton after we take a 4-3 lead :barry :moyes4


----------



## God™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Yeah, Chelsea aren't getting shit from this.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

City are tough enough as it is, let alone when they're getting these decisions.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



God™ said:


> Yeah, Chelsea aren't getting shit from this.


Have all the attacking midfielders been tracking back enough though? :shaq2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Jovetic has now scored for City.

Kiz will be having a wet dream as we speak.


----------



## Magic

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

SUNDERLAND :hb


----------



## MyWord

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING WEST LONDON BLUE


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










FT 4-3 to Villa!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

SUNDERLAND


out the bottom 3. Crazy to think that possible under Poyet. Mannone was massive as usual, didn't think we'd replace Mig so well so soon. Ki was surprisingly poor and we missed Cattermole to add the shape and leadership in the middle. Jozy had a really good game I thought and was unlucky to be subbed. Deserved a goal and was unlucky with his chance but the reaction he got will do him wonders and he can hopefully build on it. Especially when fletcher offered NOTHING. Wickhams in the form of his life and we recalled him b/c Fletcher isnt 100% so why not throw him on? Oh well, wins a win. Only a point off Stoke too. Johnson popped up when he was needed, massive slice of luck but you need that at the bottom. 2 defeats in 13 going into a Cabaye-less Newcastle is alright.


----------



## EGame

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

lolllll spurs.

just give City the title now.


----------



## God™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I don't know how in the fuck the ref decided there was only 4 extra minutes there.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Seeing NCFC legends Lambert and Holt take part in a 4-3 win is incredibly galling. How I long for the days of our gung ho approach from 2009-2012.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Fucking hell. Lampard with a golden chance at the end and kicks it straight to the goalkeeper.

Eto'o went full potato. I mean, fully.


----------



## Curry

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Game could have kept going until the mid-March and Chelsea wouldn't have scored. Pathetic attempt at attacking.

And who the fuck told Ivanovic he could play football?

EDIT: 39 shots. *39!*


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



AlexHumph said:


> City getting all the decisions again. Shocking calls for the offside goal and the pen.


Adebayor made a clear movement towards the ball making it offside.










Pulls him down by the wrist before he makes contact with the ball.


----------



## DA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Only four points behind Chelsea now :sturridge

LOL Spurs too


----------



## EGame

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










Dat dere goal difference. 

Future Real Madrid coach Tim Sherwood showing his GOAT credentials.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Chelsea. :lmao

What a fucking result - AT HOME!


----------



## Humph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Adebayor made a clear movement towards the ball making it offside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulls him down by the wrist before he makes contact with the ball.


Linesman apparently said it was Dawson not Adebayor that he called.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Jose had one of those coming. Before he has a pop at West Ham's lack of desire to win the game, he needs to look at a few of their away games this season, and if he was going to hang on to the summer to go for Costa or any striker, he might have to rethink that plan.

City just ruthless. Would take a lot for them not to win the league, even with trips to Arsenal, Liverpool, Everton & United.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Brickhouse said:


> Chelsea. :lmao
> 
> What a fucking result - AT HOME!


You lost at home to Villa. By two goals. Feel free to put on your DUNCE hat in the corner.



Nige™;29435705 said:


> Jose had one of those coming. Before he has a pop at West Ham's lack of desire to win the game, he needs to look at a few of their away games this season, and if he was going to hang on to the summer to go for Costa or any striker, he might have to rethink that plan.


We only went to United and didn't look to win. At Arsenal we did sit back a lot, but Arsenal passed from side to side for most of the game and in the end we had more shots.

However, I can't hate on West Ham for what they did. Just annoyed they chose tonight to defend like they're elite. Not surprised you defend this though, since Big Sam can do no wrong for you. Had a Kean team done this, you'd be screaming murder.


----------



## ABK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Curry said:


> Game could have kept going until the mid-March and Chelsea wouldn't have scored.


This is actually true :jose


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

To be fair to West Ham they've kept a lot of clean sheets this season, 10 from 23 league games, although based on the stats I'm guessing that they rode their luck BIG TIME today.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

^ That just shows how shit our attackers were today. They had a lot of blocked shots, but if you have 39 fucking shots and you can't score one, you all gotta take a long hard look at yourselves in the mirror.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

...and there are those lovely stats.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Joel said:


> You lost at home to Villa. By two goals. Feel free to put on your DUNCE hat in the corner.


Little testy this evening, Joel?

Yup. We lost to Villa. In the FIRST game of the season and when our form drastically changed afterward with little deviation from the new norm.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Brickhouse said:


> Little testy this evening, Joel?
> 
> Yup. We lost to Villa. In the FIRST game of the season and when our form drastically changed afterward with little deviation from the new norm.


You lost. 

To Villa.

At home.

By two goals.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Why do you bother Brickhouse? You're like a paedophile constantly knocking on the door of a nursery, wanting to be let in. Your kind will never be accepted.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Joel said:


> You lost.
> 
> To Villa.
> 
> At home.
> 
> By two goals.


Without Ozil.

With a quick injury to Ox, who Villa could not contain in the early minutes.

With two penalties, one on a luck rebound and the other on a rubbish call.

At least we scored!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Vader said:


> Why do you bother Brickhouse? You're like a paedophile constantly knocking on the door of a nursery, wanting to be let in. *Your kind will never be accepted*.



Bit harsh on Arsenal fans.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Brickhouse said:


> Without Ozil.
> 
> With a quick injury to Ox, who Villa could not contain in the early minutes.
> 
> With two penalties, one on a luck rebound and the other on a rubbish call.
> 
> At least we scored!


You Lost.

At the EMIRATES.

To Villa.

By two clear goals.


----------



## DA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Joel getting wound up real good :banderas


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

There's a clown in the thread and no doubt another clown is going to come in the thread and encourage him. I miss when these threads were good :floyd1

After that shit result, we now have to try and avoid defeat at the Etihad. Awesome :floyd1


----------



## ABK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Brickhouse saying at least they scored when they dropped all 3 points :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Trophyless in 9? years and won't win the league this year either should end the argument.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

We lost at home to Spurs. Cos we don't have Ronaldo, nor have we signed Messi yet. It was also really cold and some of the fans were chanting nasty things at the players. The grass was also too long and the crossbar wasn't white enough. We also have David Moyes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Every game we lost is because we don't have Fergie, obviously.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



> Mourinho: "It's very difficult to play a football match when only one team wants to play. A football match is about two teams playing."





> Mourinho on West Ham: "This is not Premier League, this is not the best league in the world. This is football from the 19th century."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Allardyce laughing at Mourinho's comments: "He just can't take it! He Just can't take it! I knew he would [say that]!"

Allardyce: "It's brilliant when you get a result against him! I love Chelsea moaning."


:ti

Big Sam is gold.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Sam is a great troll, tbf. The Chico thing early in the season was funny.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I thought that the prem thread had hit rock bottom when CP started posting in here. Then Magic posted, so I had to reevaluate that opinion, but then Brickhouse reminded me exactly why this thread is slowly deteriorating into an absolute piece of garbage.

Btw, Poyet has completely exceeded my expectations. I thought that Sunderland would draw far too often (they do draw a fair bit though) under him to mount a serious survival attempt, but he has been nothing short of exceptional during his Sunderland tenure so far. Taking over a side with 1 point from 7 games, getting them to play exceptional football and picking up 20 points from 16 games while also reaching a cup final shows an absolutely astonishing turn around. I guess it's a toss up between Poyet and Pulis for manager of the season based on proceedings so far (IMO anyway), which just goes to show that last years BBC report on why it's pointless to change a manager when a side is severely struggling was incredibly flawed.


----------



## Zen

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

They say Chelsea parks the bus?? West Ham had 9 men in their box from the first minute. Be happy about this point, it won't help your relegation this season. This was one of those games when you play well, have so much chances and still you don't manage to score a single goal. Now as Chelsea supporter I can only hope that we play well against Manchester City. :kobe2


----------



## Humph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Midweek MOTD with all 10 games :hb


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I can enjoy motd tonight :rvp a little atleast.


----------



## DA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Merseyside Derby being shown AFTER all of tonight's poverty. Clearly the BBC still haven't realized that we are BOX-OFFICE.

Lovely goal from Aguero there


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

So fucking frustrating. 39 shots, 72 percent and still couldn't take one chance or even half chance to close it. Mikel instead of Lampard was a terrible choice for this game as Mikel offers nothing in attack, Lampard in 30 minutes was the most dangerous player on the pitch and was able to get a few clear chances. There were minutes of us going around in circles with Mikel just standing in front of their defence doing nothing. I have no complaints to West Ham, they were organized and defended well. Lost two crucial points here, we can't lose at City. And we're not losing there IMO.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Liam Miller said:


> Allardyce laughing at Mourinho's comments: "He just can't take it! He Just can't take it! I knew he would [say that]!"
> 
> Allardyce: "It's brilliant when you get a result against him! I love Chelsea moaning."
> 
> 
> :ti
> 
> Big Sam is gold.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Adrien Mercier said:


> They say Chelsea parks the bus?? West Ham had 9 men in their box from the first minute. Be happy about this point, it won't help your relegation this season. This was one of those games when you play well, have so much chances and still you don't manage to score a single goal. Now as Chelsea supporter I can only hope that we play well against Manchester City. :kobe2


I don't know why you expected anything else of them. A point in of itself might not deter their relegation fears, but it's a point at the end of the day and it might give them a kick up the arse knowing they took a point from Stamford Bridge. At the end of the day, your attackers need to take much of the blame because to not score from 39 attempts is really telling. Can't fault a team outmatched in terms of world class talent attempting to defend well and take something from a game they ordinarily would be expected to roll over in.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










Wonderful popcorning by Big Sam.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Cracker of a game.


----------



## DA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Chelsea failing to find a way past a parked bus in the same week they sold Mata :hayden3


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Brunt and Delph's goals :wilkins


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Btw, Vito Mannone HAS TO BE a strong candidate for bargain of the season, which is amusing when considering nearly everybody doubted his ability to replace Mignolet last summer. I still remember Shep having nightmares in the chat box over Vito conceding a soft near post effort during pre season :lol The big Italian has played 13 and 1/2 league games, keeping 7 clean sheets, with just 14 goals conceded. I highly doubt that Sunderland would have won so many games via tight margins with midget flapper Westwood in goal, the guy that conceded 22 goals in 9 and 1/2 league games, keeping 0 clean sheets. I'm not saying that's all due to the change in keepers, but it has obviously played a significant part in Sunderland's turn around with Vito diplaying the box command and distribution skills that cut out chances for the opposition due to a significant aerial presence and quality ball retention that's built right from the back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Sold Mignolet for about £12m and brought in a keeper of the same quality in for around £2m. Great business.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Bought Mig for 2mil as well.

Vito's immense. Incredible to think our luck with keepers to go from Gordon to Mig to Vito. Maybe not the exceptional shot stopper mig or gordon was but a much more complete keeper. Complete control of his box and triffic with crosses. Plus handy with his feet which is big for how we play now. Couple of hairy moments tonight when he came for crosses and oshea was in his way but he absolutely laid into JOS after it which shows his confidence and command. Plus the fans adore him which he loves. Laughed at him dancing along w/ his chant during the Soton game. Amazing considering you'd be hard pressed to find a sunderland fan who was mega excited over his signing but he's proven his ability. Just tie him down on a long deal since we only gave him two years iirc. Same w/ Poyet only getting a 2 and a half yr contract.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Lugano looked like he was struggling against Benteke big time today. All the more reason to get Andy Carroll up front at the world cup and adopt the long ball method.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

GOAT donkey Carroll.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Lugano has been past it for some time now, badly declined since Uruguay won the Copa America. Chronically slow, terribly balanced and easily gets turned. I'm not sure why WBA signed him because he's completely done tbleroy, but then again WBA DOF Richard Garlick's transfer policy is a bit bonkers. £6 million for Anichebe :jones


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

THE DARK ANDRE, is Ryan Bennett going to be in the first team for a while?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

We'll have a chance on saturday lads, N'Zonzi will miss the game :moyes2

All hughes does is complain.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I would hope so JOEL, because Turner is injured atm and we have sod all else in terms of decent cover! Bennett also allows us to play a higher line than we ever could with Turner in the back four. That's not a criticism of Turner as an individual, because he has generally been fantastic (exceptions being when he has faced :suarez1 and :kun) for us since Arsenal at home last season, but long term we're going to need to progress (







LOL PROGRESS) as a side. Bennett is hardly the finished article and really lacks consistency, but on his day he's a terrific defender. He just needs to add more experience to his game in regards to when to back off and when to get tight to his man, but that can only happen if he's given games.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Liam Miller said:


> We'll have a chance on saturday lads, N'Zonzi will miss the game :moyes2
> *
> All hughes does is complain*.


The same Hughes that thought Wes Browns red at the brit was legit :kobe9









seabs pls

oyet


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*Big Sam is always great fun.*



Joel said:


> You Lost.
> 
> At the EMIRATES.
> 
> To Villa.
> 
> By two clear goals.


*They didn't fail to beat West Ham though did they. Even Moyes found a way to beat them. Comfortably. As have great teams such as:
Fulham
Nottingham Forest
Crystal Palace
Norwich
Stoke

Even West Ham have managed to beat themselves a few times this season.

But not Chelsea. At home. With a trillion pounds worth of footballing talent. I guess the potential became limited tonight.

:mike*


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










West Ham were utter gash when we played them. They couldn't have possibly done more to help us win, Jussi in particular.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

They haven't played West Ham at home yet. You LOSE, Seabs. You LOSE.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*Unlike Utd :mike

Should we stop and call it a .....



























































DRAW








*


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Seabs settling for a draw?


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Big Sam is such a character "i'm not foolish"


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Spends his entire £20 million budget on Carroll and Downing. Is apparently not foolish...


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

 @ Seabs.


----------



## Curry

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Btw, Vito Mannone HAS TO BE a strong candidate for bargain of the season.


On the other hand, Jozy Altidore is a strong candidate for the worst buy of the season. He's so terrible it actually becomes funny to watch.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Well, pretty much anyone with common sense and a reasonable knowledge of the game expected him to be a candidate, but at this current rate the WOLFCOCK is winning that award hands down. It says a lot that I actually blame him more than Hughton for his ineptitude so far this season. Fingers crossed he comes good next season, but he only has previous form for scoring goals in Holland and Portugal...and we all know how well DOZY did in the former country. 

KEEP THE FAITH







KEEP THE FAITH







KEEP THE FAITH







KEEP THE FAITH







KEEP THE FAITH


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Jose's post-match interview!:lmao What a hypocrite. *cough* Old Trafford & The Emirates *cough

Sam wasn't smug enough for me. Maybe that's because it was on the back of Mick McCarthy's brilliance last night.


----------



## Lawls

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Any reason behind the Crystal Palace love?


Never followed anyone in England, up until I met a guy at university who I've become friends with. He's a made palace fan and got me watching them when they were in the championship. Gone to the city to watch a lot of their games as well. It'd be great if they survived the drop.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

good to see the danny rose dive is being completely ignored for the on/offside goal

good win, absolutely played them off the park, the red card obviously made it easier. vinny, silva, dinho, demi all really good. even if kun is injured we have a gem in jovetic to replace him.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Instead of laughing at Chelsea, we must be thanking whomever the fuck for West Ham defending like their life depended on it.

And what is wrong with City? Spurs... Can't even do one thing right. And Jose, bro, what's the MATA mate? Wanna borrow some tips from Big Sam for next week? :jose

Damn excited for the City/Chelsea game. It's not going to be a riot though because Chelsea is Chelsea and Mou isn't stupid like Wenger to attack City at the Etihad.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Can't fault Big Sam for parking the bus when Chelsea pretty much won the Champions League that way. Was half sure Lampard was going to stick that last chance in but if anything, this should have the players more fired up for City on Monday. Can't afford to lose that game. 6 points from City at this stage will be a big blow


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

West Ham United : that annoying intruding friend you never see all year except when you're at the most hurry 

FROM STAMFORD BRIDGE TO UPTON PARK, STICK THE BLUE FLAG UP YOUR ARSE










City and Chelsea tie, and Arsenal squashes Cripple Palace and all returns to normal


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Vader said:


> Why do you bother Brickhouse? You're like a paedophile constantly knocking on the door of a nursery, wanting to be let in. Your kind will never be accepted.


Such a statement presupposes that I have admiration and respect for those I take digs at on here.


----------



## God™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

The team selection was pretty poor from Mourinho to be honest. Mikel is a massive liability in these kind of matches. He's not a passer of the ball and you can't rely on him for quick distribution in midfield. There was no need for him to be out there when West Ham are sitting on their own goal line. I'd rather he play against City where he'll have to break up the play and defend against people running at him rather than sit back and play back passes like he did today. 

It's no surprise that the attacking intensity increased when lamps and Matic cam on. The passing was better, quicker and smarter with them out there. That's the kind of midfield you need when a team is sitting back like that.

Also, a non-retarded striker would be a nice addition to the squad.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Brickhouse said:


> Such a statement presupposes that I have admiration and respect for those I take digs at on here.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Joel said:


> *Hopefully Spurs gets a draw or something. The Premier League needs and deserves Chelsea on top of the table. It's essential and best for business.*
> 
> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
> Ramires Lampard
> Willian Oscar Hazard
> Ba​
> Expecting that tonight. Lampard will probably start over Matic, cause Mourinho wants to be "fair". Mourinho been saying it's Ba's time to take his chance, so he'll probably play this game and Eto'o will play on Monday vs those dumb blue cunts in Manchester who need to be kicked out of Europe for BREACHING FFP RULES.


First unread post in this thread. You were close Joelle. :brodgers


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

So we are appealing against Remy's ban despite Pardiola explicitly stating that we wouldn't. I'm not exactly certain how these things work but apparently if the appeal isn't heard before saturday there's a chance he will be able to play against Sunderland









Ben Arfa - LDJ - Remy


----------



## Joel

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

God is right. Jose picking Mikel was fucking dumb. And Ba should have started from the beginning to have a bit of strength up front, so we could go in another route. Two easy points dropped.


----------



## Goku

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Did Eto'o try to score from an opposition free kick?


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*Basically yes. Although it wasn't totally clear a free kick had been given.*


----------



## Goku

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Looked ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

a very 21st century tactic, big sam was amazed


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

So the FA lifted Johnson's ban but Remy's was upheld. Cunts. Arise Sir Shola of Ameobi. Time to shine. 










wtf is this :lol


----------



## haribo

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










That photoshop. That headline. :lmao


EDIT:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Claire Tomlinson with long hair and that voice...

:jordan

Keys and Gray though.....Fuck sake, I wonder how much of that kinda stuff Sky have in the archives :lmao.


----------



## obby

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

United really should've given Zaha a chance. Hope he gets that after the loan's done.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



haribo said:


> [MEDIA=youtube]YLD27abHrf0[/MEDIA]
> 
> [img]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/9104/rvcs9.png


GET OFF THE PITCH

Wonder if it's just a coincident that this comes out not even a week after Gray makes his return on BTsports


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Would love it if Moyes spent a bunch of money on Townsend.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I'd have Townsend but not for the assumed price. He can't be much worse than what we have but I'd not go near him for anything over 10 million, which I assume is half of what Levy would want.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I wouldn't buy Townsend for a tenner.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I've seen him in about 5 matches and he looks promising but even Downing looked promising at one point.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

He just doesn't have a whole lot to him. Cut in and shoot or dive. To be fair to him on the diving, it'd be hard to stay balanced with a forehead that big.

For all that shooting too, I'm almost certain his one goal for Spurs this season was that botched cross.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/25955534

Aguero out for a month?


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Razor King said:


> http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/25955534
> 
> Aguero out for a month?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

such a shame we dont have anyone to replace him.

oh

doubt he'll be out for a month either.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Shola for Remy supposedly the only change tomorrow. Shep I hope your body is ready to be obliterated by the Hatem bomb and the true SAS in Shola and Sammy :brodgers

Another 3-0 win for Sunderland then :banderas


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Lack of Cattermole and Bridcutt not playing for a month might mean we play the same midfield which played Stoke who were DISGRACEFUL BOTTLERS. Plus it means that we limit Ki by dropping him deeper. Also if Bardsleys injured it means we play :mate who seems to have forgotten how to fitba lately.

I hate predicting derbies. So I won't oyet


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Slient Alarm said:


> Claire Tomlinson with long hair and that voice...
> 
> :jordan
> 
> Keys and Gray though.....Fuck sake, I wonder how much of that kinda stuff Sky have in the archives :lmao.


They should just get rid of sky sports news and have Keys and Gray stuff from the archives all day.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

So Moyes has said Fellaini will be in the squad today, and there is a chance Carrick may be back

wouldn't mind seeing something like this 

de Gea

rafael smalling evans evra

fletcher fellaini

mata rooney januzaj

rvp​


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

If Pod doesn't start tomorrow...





























What a guy. <tissue paper time>


----------



## Vader

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Not really a picture worth wanking to but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*Save unleashing Mata/Rooney/Januzaj/RVP on the league for another game. We can beat Stoke without 2 of them 4 and use the Fulham game to start all 4 when Rooney and/or RVP have both a week extra training. Would like to think Moyes has learned from rushing key players straight into the team after injuries but he's a desperate man. Strong chance our CBs play back to back games so that means the CM pairing will have to be switched up because Moyes gotta Moyes.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Vader said:


> Not really a picture worth wanking to but whatever floats your boat.


He's the character of our team and the one that cheers everybody up. No wonder, Wenger hates him.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*How is that a response to the quoted post? Are not denying you jack it off to friendly characters from your favourite sports teams? *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

those pearly whites enough to bring any man to his knees


----------



## Goku

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Seabs said:


> *How is that a response to the quoted post? Are not denying you jack it off to friendly characters from your favourite sports teams? *


#irresistablegerman

/pole


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

WEARSIDE RED


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Just wondering what Razor King's thoughts on Giroud are. They're not clear yet.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



> De Gea. Jones, Smalling, Evans, Evra, Carrick, Cleverley, Young, Rooney, Mata, Van Persie
> Subs; Lindegaard, Rafael, Hernandez, Welbeck, Fletcher, Valencia, Januzaj


why the fuck is jones starting at right back when rafael is on the bench and januzaj not starting :moyes1

also Moyes did say Fellani would be in squad.....


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



> Howard, Stones, Jagielka, Distin, Baines; McGeady, Osman, Barry, McCarthy, Barkley; Mirallas


Belgian Ronaldo leading the line, interesting. Not sure about Osman on the wing although I'm not sure he's actually a fitballer to begin with.

*Howard

Stones Jags Distin Baines

McCarthy Barry

McGeady Barkley Osman 

Mirallas​*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Moyes trolling the media and the fans... again.

Why he's changed the back four again I have no idea. I hope Jones is at right back over Smalling as Jones is slightly the better outlet attacking wise than Smalling but still, why Rafael is dropped is mind-boggling unless he's not 100% fit.

The attacking line-up is promising.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I knew once we kept a clean sheet that he'd change the back 4. Gotta focus on stopping STOKE. Coward.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










The local stables are going to be getting burnt to the ground tonight.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

according to twitter apparently swedish media are saying kallstrom got injured in arsenal training and will be out for 2-3 months


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

















amirite


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

lololololol newcastle. Pardew can be a good manager all he likes but the insufferable cunt just needs to keep bottling derbies and I'm happy. Great performance by all. Gutted Jozy missed the sitter after a fantastic first half (ironically if his first touch was shitter probably would've went away from Krul) but the scoreline makes up for it. Johnson is something else these days. Just need results to go our way and points from the Hull game next week since we've got hard fixtures after that.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Sunderland were great. Ki and Borini look different players under poyet


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Poyet is the man, good to see Sunderland out the drop zone, and West Ham for that matter.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



united_07 said:


> according to twitter apparently swedish media are saying kallstrom got injured in arsenal training and will be out for 2-3 months


:lmao


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Incredibly hard to pick MoM but Colback probably edges it. Unlucky not to score twice and wanted everything today. Embodied the team. Alonso was cracking too. Hopefully that's a loan we can finally make permanent and get a left back sorted.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Kim Källström, oh baby...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Fabio Borini is MOTM in every game he plays.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Kallstrom out for 2-3 months... lol.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Get those horses locked away in their stables.

Relegation battle is something else this season. Swansea really vulnerable for me.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Seabs said:


> *How is that a response to the quoted post? Are not denying you jack it off to friendly characters from your favourite sports teams? *


It's not supposed to be that complicated.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



BkB Hulk said:


> Fabio Borini is MOTM in every game he plays.


Hard to recall the last game he wasn't at least good in tbf. Would love us to keep him, incredibly unlikely as it is.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Nige™;29563337 said:


> Get those horses locked away in their stables.
> 
> Relegation battle is something else this season. Swansea really vulnerable for me.


It really is, just seen Norwich's last 4 games, they're in big trouble.

Liverpool
United
Chelsea
Arsenal


----------



## The Monster

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



united_07 said:


> *why the fuck is jones starting at right back when rafael is on the bench *and januzaj not starting :moyes1
> 
> also Moyes did say Fellani would be in squad.....


Same reason as pervious matches against Stoke. Due to a lack of height at defending set plays. Its a move that SAF often did as well. Not saying the call is right but that's the reason why I would imagine.

Adnan still gets muscled off ball & played a lot games soon as gets ball today stoke would go at him full throttle & try kick lumps out him. Better to use his pace & creativity off the bench today when we've got 20-30mins to go in game. Don't see issue with Young starting game here he made good runs v Cardiff leaving space for evra & linking play well & one few players who made movements on other flanks off the ball when Mata was on ball. Something doesn't happen with our other wide men as to far apart & static. Also young scored v stoke in dec he scored v Cardiff let's see if can produce goods today makes sense to start him over Adnan today IMO & if not working introduce adnan for young in 2nd half.

Carrick being back early is good news I thought he was going to be out for longer but clearly not. Not shocked that Clev started his one who needs carry that ball up field & release ball early to front 4. But clev needs show fight to many times as of late's get pushed off ball then when loses it he complains & fouls rather then trying close down & win ball back. Like smalling & Evans start at CB, smalling been good at CB & Evans is our best CB. Both are known to struggle v physical sides in air so we need both to be aggressive & push high up to squeeze game.

Think this is a tough game but with Mata Rooney & RvP those 3 have enough about them to find a goal alone I don't believe the will be a instant chemistry & connection today starting together but as long as start building towards that over next few months then its good signs also shows that's what Moyes wants going forward which is good news. If can get those 3 firing then we have great chance in Race for 4th in the PL.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Rafael on already for Jonny Evans


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Green Light said:


> Shola for Remy supposedly the only change tomorrow. Shep I hope your body is ready to be obliterated by the Hatem bomb and the true SAS in Shola and Sammy :brodgers
> 
> Another 3-0 win for Sunderland then :banderas


:draper2

I'm off out again to fight some horses :avit:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

fucking deployed in the army so i've been missing a crapload of football. how's everybody dudes


----------



## DA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Welcome back

Did you kill anyone?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Green Light said:


> :draper2
> 
> I'm off out again to fight some horses :avit:



pardewdealwithit.gif


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/26000458

God hates stingy people. Proof. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy though (Wenger).


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Phil Jones is a monster.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

this game is fucking terrible and then some


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



DA said:


> Welcome back
> 
> Did you kill anyone?


nein but i did shoot at a target with a A3G3 gun, piece a shit weapon


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Stoke 1-0 fpalm


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

sry forgot how to post plz no ban


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

At least Moyes can blame bad luck again. And the wind.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I'm reading Carrick should have done better as the ball deflected off him. Also, United have been the better team so it's slightly unfortunate but it's to be expected after this awful season where United have had "no luck".


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Phil Jones is now injured fpalm


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Villa need to look at playing more of their games away from home.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Our best two CB's both off with injuries.

Fucked.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

jones was out before he hit the ground. the smack on the back of his head as he hit the ground wouldn't have helped either. nasty. hope he's okay, never like to see that. hopefully there's nothing wrong with his neck


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

What is the point, this season is fucking herpes.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Cardiff have turned it around against Norwich.

VAN PERSIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

FFS 

2-1 Stoke


----------



## Death Rider

Charlie adam :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

CHADAM playing like a man possessed this season


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

OH ADAM LALLANA!!

Quality quality player, so consistent. I hope he gets to play at the World Cup. He deserves to.


----------



## AEA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

C'mon United!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

CLEVERLEY fpalm


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Welbeck today with the worst sub appearance since Ali Dia.


----------



## AEA

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Why does Moyes insist on playing Cleverley -_-


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Another defeat fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

https://vine.co/v/MzHppF5qMAX

OOOOOOH KEVIN MIRALLAS! What a hit. 

*LOL @ MOYES THE SHIT TRAB WEARING SCRUFF*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Suck a cunt moyesy, injuries and stoke.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Januzaj, our best player this season, sits on the bench while the likes of ashley young and tom cleverley shite it up, and moyes brings on welbeck and hernandez istead. Fucking awful, sticks Mata out wide in the first half.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WITH MOYES STUCK WITH MOYES


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Seabs said:


> *Save unleashing Mata/Rooney/Januzaj/RVP on the league for another game. We can beat Stoke without 2 of them*


Played 3 of them and yet.........










:fergie


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

welcome to united juan mata indeed.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



united_07 said:


> Januzaj, our best player this season, sits on the bench while the likes of ashley young and tom cleverley shite it up, and moyes brings on welbeck and hernandez istead. Fucking awful, sticks Mata out wide in the first half.


I was surprised Moyes didn't use his last sub to bring on Januzaj.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Irish Jet said:


> I knew once we kept a clean sheet that he'd change the back 4. *Gotta focus on stopping STOKE.* Coward.


Maybe you should have done that :draper2


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Guess nobody told Moyes that signing Mata won't stop you from conceding goals.

:jordan


----------



## Nige™

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Mata, Rooney & RVP looks great but when you've got average midfielders behind as well as a manager who can't get the maximum out of their top players, you're fucked.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Why did cleverley start why why why y y y y?

Carrick woating this season and we need a new cb as much as a lb and cm.


----------



## Goku

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Mata should've learned to track back


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

We really need to take advantage of this tomorrow. With both Man U & Spurs fucking up it's a good chance to pull away from the group, especially from United who could find themselves fighting for top 6/7 if they ain't careful. 

Unreal season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

The insults don't even sting anymore, the whole thing has just became so comical and expected I can't even be shocked anymore. Directionless, aimless, Moyes failing to develop a regular CB partnership, daft substitutions, persisting with players who regularly underperform whilst the sole brightspark sits on the bench etc. It's every ABU's wet dream of a season, and United just look incapable of putting together consistent performances and picking up crucial points. Just when you see a glimmer of hope, you get an abject and uncreative performance like today and reality sets in. The squad needs an overhaul no doubt, and this is far from the greatest United side you'll ever see assembled, but Moyes looks clueless and incapable of salvaging games when the basic tactics don't work out.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Holy shit, the attacking midfielder you bought, didnt stop the Central Midfield or Defence from still sucking.. well, fuck me sideways with a sledgehammer, who'da guessed.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

"Juan Mata will save us! Juan Mata will lead us to 4th place!"

:ti


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



General Aladeen said:


> "Juan Mata will save us! Juan Mata will lead us to 4th place!"
> 
> :ti


Because people in here were really saying that. Behave.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



WOOLCOCK said:


> The insults don't even sting anymore, the whole thing has just became so comical and expected I can't even be shocked anymore. Directionless, aimless, Moyes failing to develop a regular CB partnership, daft substitutions, persisting with players who regularly underperform whilst the sole brightspark sits on the bench etc. It's every ABU's wet dream of a season, and United just look incapable of putting together consistent performances and picking up crucial points. Just when you see a glimmer of hope, you get an abject and uncreative performance like today and reality sets in. The squad needs an overhaul no doubt, and this is far from the greatest United side you'll ever see assembled, but Moyes looks clueless and incapable of salvaging games when the basic tactics don't work out.



Fergie picked a mate :moyes5

Fuck knows who we'll sign next season after finishing 5th, 6th, 7th or 8th


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Everyone always goes on about the centre backs, but Moyes hasn't picked a consistent starting right back all season either. It has to be a worry when Evra is the "stalwart" of your defence. I'm not sure why Januzaj is so often on the bench either. In short; Moyes is quite the Terry fuckwit.



ashes11 said:


> It really is, just seen Norwich's last 4 games, they're in big trouble.
> 
> Liverpool
> United
> Chelsea
> Arsenal


Don't forget Fulham away! We always put in a woefully abject performance at Craven Cottage. We essentially need 14 points (maybe more) from 9 games. It's going to be a tough ask, especially when we just don't score enough goals. Usually it's down to our lack of creativity that's caused by Hughton's rigid tactics that discourage off the ball movement, but today we actually had a go, yet we either finished badly or came up against David Marshole who made a couple of top saves.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I'm not even sure who'd i have in the defence atm none of them look up to it, if all fit i suppose rafael, vidic, evans, evra.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Because people in here were really saying that. Behave.


bloke in my cricket team said exactly that today. As far as the forum goes, "only 6 points between us and 4th". Only problem is its now 4 points between you and 6th. Enjoy Moyes' reign of ineptitude :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

It's only 5 more seasons.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



> Moyes: "We played well today, I don't know what I have to do to win. We should have won, it was a good performance."


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Says the same shit after every draw or loss.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Liam Miller said:


> I'm not even sure who'd i have in the defence atm none of them look up to it, if all fit i suppose rafael, vidic, evans, evra.


None of them look up to it because they're not allowed to build chemistry and understandings on the pitch. The most used United cb partnership has started just 7 league games. No right back has started even half of the league games. That's completely Moyes' fault due to his tinkering. You have to accept that any back four unit will have games where they make errors due to a lack of understanding, but you have to let them play through it until they're an organised unit. Moyes just hasn't had the patience to see it through, a concept that has been exacerbated by the lack of faith in Rafael at right back which has led to more "solid" players being deployed on the right hand side and therefore a negation of the potential width on that side which in turn has affected United's attacking qualities. All of that is completely Moyes' fault.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Does the shoddy squad that Ferguson left behind somewhat tarnish his legacy?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Rush said:


> bloke in my cricket team said exactly that today. As far as the forum goes, "only 6 points between us and 4th". Only problem is its now 4 points between you and 6th. Enjoy Moyes' reign of ineptitude :banderas


I don't doubt there's mongs somewhere on the internet/in person who uttered such tripe, but it wasn't the consensus on here. The view was he was a player of substantial quality, capable of potentially giving us a match winner we sorely need if he could find his feet in time and potentially give United someone capable of creating chances/winning matches for United, given how dire United have been this season in terms of regularly creating chances.

I don't see why the 'it's only six points' line was daft either. No-one said we were favourites, but football is an odd game where anything can happen. Liverpool will almost certainly drop points between now and the end of the season, of course the fact United don't appear able to capitalise on any opportunity is where their chances suffer because even teams in and around us fail to win, United don't go on and grab that vital win to close the gap.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

the midfield is screaming out for new faces, surely they were good enough players who could have joined in january


----------



## EGame

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Fight me United fans. 

Fight me. 

I would wreck every single one you.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*Whatever. Disgrace and all that. 2nd time this season we've been outplayed by Stoke City. Sums it all up. Struggled to create chances and really Stoke should have won by more. Baffling selection again. Rooney and RVP didn't look fit for 90 minutes but he's a desperate man and even though it's cost us points time after time this season he keeps playing key players even if they're not fully fit. Januzaj should be playing every single minute not sitting on the bench. The rotation at CB, RB and CM is just depressing now. Stoke had all the luck today but they also had all the good play. May as well hope this gets as bad as it possibly can this season to force Moyes into being sacked in the Summer. Nothing will get rid of him before then. Horrible state of things when it's come to hoping for that but really that's the best case scenario from the way things stand right now. We have a good team. Not a great one but a good one. Means fuck all when the idiot in charge of them sets them up like they're battling to avoid relegation. It's not even frustrating when this happens anymore. Just another weekend under Moyes. I don't think he's got a single thing right this season and that's no hyperbole. Somebody tell me something he's done right this season. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Does the shoddy squad that Ferguson left behind somewhat tarnish his legacy?


I'd say coming within one goal of winning three titles in a row with this squad actually enhances his legacy and achievements as a manager. It's only when you see Moyes fail so badly in motivating and getting the most out of the squad, that you're able to see just how much Ferguson's winning mentality and man-management somehow saw an average squad (in comparison to past United title winning sides) achieve unprecedented success.

He does need to have some blame levelled at his feet though, because the need for a midfielder of genuine quality was apparent after Barcelona dicked us in Rome, and then again at Wembley. Why Ferguson persisted with what he had I'm not sure, perhaps there were problems behind the scene in terms of funds that weren't made apparent, but for some reason Fergie never addressed this glaring weakness and United are now suffering.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

A "shoddy squad" under a dour negative manger's leadership is a good squad that's capable of challenging for the title under a courageous and astute manager's leadership. The point being that the United squad _isn't_ as bad as Moyes' tenure suggests. Yeah, there are holes within it, but I feel like a lot of clubs would love to have Rooney/RVP/Mata/Januzaj, while United have a potentially good back four there in the making. They also have one of the better keepers in the league in De Gea. Let's not forget that Moyes also spaffed £27.5 million on Fella. The biggest thing that will tarnish Fergie's legacy is the fact that HE CHOSE MOYES and is _seemingly_ still backing him.


----------



## wwetna789

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Stoke is great,Begovic is GOAT.United fans :flip :flip :flip :flip


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

This ^


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I'd say coming within one goal of winning three titles in a row with this squad actually enhances his legacy and achievements as a manager. It's only when you see Moyes fail so badly in motivating and getting the most out of the squad, that you're able to see just how much Ferguson's winning mentality and man-management somehow saw an average squad (in comparison to past United title winning sides) achieve unprecedented success.
> 
> He does need to have some blame levelled at his feet though, because the need for a midfielder of genuine quality was apparent after Barcelona dicked us in Rome, and then again at Wembley. Why Ferguson persisted with what he had I'm not sure, perhaps there were problems behind the scene in terms of funds that weren't made apparent, but for some reason Fergie never addressed this glaring weakness and United are now suffering.




Agree with pretty much all, he should of signed a couple of midfielders instead of having blind faith in anderson and cleverley but other than that like you said this squad nearly won it 3 times in a row and twice without rvp just shows how fucking good fergie was.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Makes me a sad panda to see that amongst the cascading shower of shit that was on display HBA is the one who seems to cop most of the flak from our fans. It's like if he doesn't single-handedly win us games he's deemed a liability and deserves to be dropped.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Your insults don't hurt us anymore. 

:moyes4 we get enough hurt watching the shite on the pitch and in the dugout.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Green Light said:


> Makes me a sad panda to see that amongst the cascading shower of shit that was on display HBA is the one who seems to cop most of the flak from our fans. It's like if he doesn't single-handedly win us games he's deemed a liability and deserves to be dropped.


Players who exhibit tremendous potential are always the first to fall foul of the fans when they can't deliver their potential consistently. Look at Nani for example, when he shines thay boy SHINES, but when he has average-poor games it sticks out far more because people know he's capable of more, whereas someone like Cleverley won't earn many plaudits over a season, but he's less likely to be scolded because don't expect much from him in terms of quality.


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


GOAT WELBECK :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Was always gonna be tough because like others have said Fergie, if anything, overachieved a lot with this squad and never should have gotten so close to the title in the last few years. However this squad should at least be around where Chelsea are. They have enough quality to be challenging for top 3/4 for Moyes is just awful and simply not ready for this level for football. Always said when he left Everton he should have gone to somewhere like Spurs when he can have an increased level of pressure without having to worry _that_ much.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Seabs said:


> *Somebody tell me something he's done right this season. *


He has often cheered me up with his management of United after Hughton has depressed me with his management of Norwich :moyes2


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



> Players who exhibit tremendous potential are always the first to fall foul of the fans when they can't deliver their potential consistently. Look at Nani for example, when he shines thay boy SHINES, but when he has average-poor games it sticks out far more because people know he's capable of more, whereas someone like Cleverley won't earn many plaudits over a season, but he's less likely to be scolded because don't expect much from him in terms of quality.



Yeah Johnson got the same treatment from our fans as well, even when he was average he was still chipping in with assists and the odd goal here and there but people expected him to be a world beater week in week out.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*Fuck off at that Welbeck stat btw. Not his fault all the midfield did was hoof long aimless balls forward that didn't get to him.

Y'all went pretty quiet when he was scoring in every game up front.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Gwan seabs you tell them.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Green Light said:


> Makes me a sad panda to see that amongst the cascading shower of shit that was on display HBA is the one who seems to cop most of the flak from our fans. It's like if he doesn't single-handedly win us games he's deemed a liability and deserves to be dropped.


I've mentioned this to you before, but I don't believe that his attacking qualities are actually consistent enough to compensate for his lack of defensive work, therefore I can see why Pardew often benches him for spells. From his 11 starts in the league this season Newcastle have won 3, drawn 3 and lost 5. Now, I'm not saying that's all down to Ben Arfa, but there's definitely something in that and I think he's far more useful as an impact player from the bench against tired teams who might not commit so many players forward late on in games. His cameo at Old Trafford was a good example of that.

Not that he should be singled out for abuse though, but unfortunately some poor sod is always going to cop the flak and become the scapegoat in these situations(or escapedsheep in woolcock's case). Fitba fans, hey!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Are the majority of football fans just incredibly stupid (don't answer cgs) or did united/fergie/charlton fuck up. Everton, neutrals and united fans didn't and don't rate moyes or most atleast so what did they see in him apart from he's scottish like fergie.


I really don't wanna get on the moyes out bandwagon if i'm not already on but it's becoming hard like a priests cock at a primary school.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










Can't wait for when he (hopefully) does this at Goodison next season :avit:


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Anybody that's defending Moyes at this point is either:

A) Not a follower of football
B) A blind United KTF'er
C) Retarded
D) All of the above


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Anybody that's defending Moyes at this point is either:
> 
> A) Not a follower of football
> B) A blind United KTF'er
> C) Retarded
> D) All of the above


You get them though if i went to another site or seabs did and said moyes should go you'd get a bunch of "top reds" or "real united" fans calling us plastics, spoilt or telling us to fuck off and support city. Trust me he has his fans and people who are sticking by him.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Oh I know you get them! I'll have a quick lurk on red cafe sometimes just for a laugh and there are tonnes of idiots on there who would rather blindly defend Moyes and denounce Fergie's legacy instead. It's simply astonishing to see.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

CGS that pic of adam you so kindly repped me with is scary he honestly looks like a 50 year old junkie.


Agreed TDA i honestly don't get the blind defence some people have of moyes it's doesn't make us any better just because we wanna stick by our manager.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

At this point I'd challenge a Moyes apologist to actually outline what specifically indicates he's cut out for the job. Forget United's history of sticking by managers/the club being more than just winning/losing etc, where has Moyes demonstrated he can manage a top level elite club? Where has he proven he can consistently outclass the best managers in the league? Where is his experience in handling the expectations and media scrutiny of such a job? What about him actually suggests he above anyone else is the man for the job? He got Everton to 4th? An admirable achievement, but thereafter he took a decent Everton squad and had them finish more or less where they should. Martinez has proven Moyes was not the only one capable of taking Everton into top six, and he's progressed Everton and given them a newfound confidence that has seen them look far brighter and more of a challenge against the better sides this season.

At this point, I think people just view Moyes as an equivalent of Ferguson when he was apppointed. British, 'done well at a small club and taken them further than they could imagine, HA', will respect the youth policy, understands the history and expectations yadda yadda yadda.

Those same people overlook the success Ferguson had at Aberdeen. He won them a European Cup Winners Cup against Real Madrid and catapulted them into disrupting the eternal Old Firm strangehold on the Scottish League. He was still very much a manager with potential rather than world class at the time of his appointment, but he demonstrated he had the ability to put together a successful team and could potentially take United back to past glory. No-one expected the eventual success he would inspire, but Ferguson was a far more 'fitting' appointment in terms of his managerial history to date than Moyes, so I'm still confused as to why DAVID MOYES is the supposed fitting replacement.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Apart from scottish i don't see how they're are alike, what is fergie seeing in him?


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

His effort in taking Everton to 4th is overstated tbleroy. They reached that position with just 61 points, which is at least 6 points off what the minimum requirement has been ever since. Then you have to add in the fact that they failed in the qualifiers. Yes, they had a tough draw, but it's still a blot on his cv.

Going back to the remark about final points totals...Moyes' best ever seasonal points total with Everton was 65 points (which Martinez is likely to smash Richard Keys style at the end of this season). This season United have consistently been heading towards that type of finish. They're currently heading for 63.3 (recurring) points. That suggests that Moyes' type of management has a certain glass ceiling, regardless of the players at his disposal. It's a bit like how Tony Pulis could probably keep most sides up in this division with his methods, but as soon as you give him significant money to spend you will see the limitations.

By the way, that point about Fergie and Aberdeen is spot on. He proved himself to be a winner long before he took the United job. The Scottish league wasn't a joke back then either.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I can't explain it. I mean he did very well to guide Everton away from the relegation area and settle them into a top six/seven club, but there came a point where Everton's squad was good enough to finish in that position regularly. I'm not underselling Moyes guiding them to fourth, but I think the theory him getting them sixth/seventh is something to celebrate is missing the point. Martinez has come in and already demonstrated the squad is good enough to be where they are, but rather than resting on that fact he's actually working to progress them as a club. Those quotes pre-match away at Arsenal for example, it just inspires confidence and belief, rather than trying to instill a message that not getting battered should be the objective.

Honestly, what distinguishes Moyes from any other potential manager of United is really lost on me.

Tbh Andre I remember very little about Everton's fourth place, in terms of the points total etc. I think it's a noteworthy achievement in terms of maintaining that consistency and not crumbling under the pressure, ala Spurs the season after where they blew fourth spot that they looked destined for for the majority of the season. I think you're spot on re. Moyes having a glass ceiling, in terms of tactics and his ability to get the most out of players, he really does appear out of his depth and that's only going to be exposed time after time when he takes on the bigger sides in big matches.


----------



## Mikey Damage

So Poyet seems to have a clue. That's nice. 

When is ROBERTO replacing Moyes at United? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

The only thing that distinguishes him from other candidates is the British media hype that has been built up behind him over the past decade, but that shouldn't be a factor at all. I think there was a myth created suggesting something along the lines of "wow, this ginger fuckern cunt can regularly take his side to the top eight on a tiny budget, imagine what he could do with a top squad and a big budget!" But in reality that situation probably helped him, allowing him to a create a siege mentality of "don't get beat!" Some managers look great when working without a budget, but then look horrendous when given one. The aforementioned Pulis is one example, Mark Hughes is another.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

If Moyes does get sacked who realistically could come in? The most likely option would be Fergie managing till the end of the season, which wouldnt look good.

I wanted Klopp when Fergie retired, if Moyes does go at the end of the season Klopp could be a possibility as Bayern are dominating in Germany so he could want a new challenge.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Is Guus Hiddink still available, or has he retired from management? I ask because he has a great track record of being a caretaker manager. Not that sacking Moyes _now_ was the conversation, anyway.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Absolutely spot re. Hughes. I get his record in bigger jobs with more money at his disposal leaves a lot to be desired, but his work with Wales and Blackburn in particular really did evidence his potential working with smaller clubs and exceeding expectations.

I think people just fail to take into account, that when managers move to 'bigger' clubs the expectations and challenges are arguably more challenging than delivering without those exceptional resources. Man management becomes more key, especially with the egos of your more 'sought after' players, not to mention the media scrutiny becomes more intense following poor spells of form. At smaller clubs, you can exceed but also fallback on the fact that expectations aren't great, thus the odd run of poor form isn't always as noticeable. With a bigger club, four games without a win becomes a far more intense talking point, which then forces more pressure on the manager.

Of course as well, the wealth of money whilst a blessing can also be a curse if big money is spent and players fail to justify their price. Again, not all fault should rest on the manager there, but more often than not the manager will be the scapegoat in that situation, especially if other factors such as poor runs of form are apparent.

Moyes is a baffling case though. Obviously the media have created this myth that he's a jewel of the league, but upon closer inspection I'm not sure where he's justified earning this position.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Hiddink, Jose, Klopp, Pep (before bayern got to him) Ancelotti, Simeone? blanc? would have all been better choices than moyes and that's just naming managers with a big name or currently in big jobs.

Fuck Phelan might have done the job better.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Hiddink would have been a superb interim manager, but I do think United wanted an immediate long-term successor to Ferguson given the longevity of his tenure. He would no doubt be as good as anyone to do an effective short term job, but I do think the crux of replacing Ferguson is to identify a long term solution, whilst affording them the time to reshape the squad to their desires and build a foundation of their own. With Moyes, it's not so much the fact United aren't at the top, but rather the sad realisation that the squad is floundering and Moyes himself shows no signs of being able to manage with the resources at his disposal.

Klopp or Simeone (christ that feels dirty given the hatred he got at OT in the Inter QF after the World Cup) would be my ideal choice, if only because both appear quite superb at building effective sides whilst also motivating and getting great results from how they set their teams up. United are a work in progress, with potential clearly evident but a lot of work still to be done to weed out those not cut out for the team, and to solidify key areas of the squad that need improving. A manager capable of working with what he has before him, whilst steadily looking to implement a long term overhaul of the squad appears far more tailored to United's position, than a manager who can immediately supercede Ferguson's accomplishments, because quite frankly that will be impossible.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Honestly, I think that Jose would have been the smartest replacement. People often talk about United needing a long term replacement who could set up a team playing "the United way", but while Jose is not that type of appointment it was naive to think that "the United way" could be the only way forward, especially short term. If anything it would have benefited United to take on a manager with a track record of instant success in a climate where the other teams have far more spending power, while Jose is one of the few managers who I can think of that probably has the bottle to actually follow someone like Fergie properly. Yeah, he might not stick around long term, but at least you get a manager who has a track record of great success, while it allows the long term successor (someone actually good like Klopp when he becomes available, aka not Moyes) the relief of not having to work under Fergie's shadow.

*EDIT:* In regards to Hiddink, I purely meant _if_ United were to sack Moyes _now_ that Guus would be a great appointment until the end of the season. He would give United a chance of a top four finish. His Chelsea record suggests that he could improve United a bit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I wanted Klopp so badly i don't care if some people think that's a hipster view, his charisma and the way his side plays is brilliant.

Jose might have stuck around for 3-5 years which would be fine with me if he left the club in a good shape for a younger manager to take (ole)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Honestly, I think that Jose would have been the smartest replacement. People often talk about United needing a long term replacement who could set up a team playing "the United way", but while Jose is not that type of appointment it was naive to think that "the United way" could be the only way forward, especially short term. If anything it would have benefited United to take on a manager with a track record of instant success in a climate where the other teams have far more spending power, while Jose is one of the few managers who I can think of that probably has the bottle to actually follow someone like Fergie properly. Yeah, he might not stick around long term, but at least you get a manager who has a track record of great success, while it allows the long term successor (someone actually good like Klopp when he becomes available, aka not Moyes) the relief of not having to work under Fergie's shadow.
> 
> *EDIT:* In regards to Hiddink, I purely meant _if_ United were to sack Moyes _now_ that Guus would be a great appointment until the end of the season. He would give United a chance of a top four finish. His Chelsea record suggests that he could improve United a bit.


Aye I understood what you meant and I don't disagree that he represents the best short term solution in the event Moyes was canned. I don't forsee Moyes leaving before the end of the season, unless things really spiral out of control but even then, I think the ideology of the club and the fact very few viable options would be readily available will see Moyes last until the summer at the very least.

With Jose, I don't think you're wrong. In terms of someone able to sustain the pressure and motivate himself to suitably follow Fergie, I don't think there was a more fitting man. He certainly wouldn't have been the football purists choice, but tbf United were playing some rather mundane football in the twilight of Ferguson's reign, so the idea Mourinho would stifle the 'entertaining' style of play feels a bit short-sighted and pre-conceived. The point about Mourinho's success to counter the enhanced wealth of competitors is also a really strong argument as well. I think in terms of long term stability and general personal taste, someone like Klopp appeals stylistically to me far more. But I don't think anyone could say Mourinho would have been a poor appointment, unless something really sour happened when led to an abrupt departure and saw United scrambling to replace him. I definitely think for example Mourinho would have adjusted to the potential of the squad more naturally than Moyes, and might have been able to design a system to get the most out of the team.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Yeah, I'm 100% certain that Moyes will last the season, mostly because he's Fergie's pick and Fergie obviously still has huge pull at Old Trafford. I believe that his comments at the end of the season about "backing the new manager" have foreshadowed this very situation, where he's adamant that Moyes will be given every chance to succeed as a long term choice, regardless of any short term failings.

With Jose the only real downside I could see with him is that he might piss off a lot of people with his antics. Then again Fergie was hardly a wallflower either, although he generally pissed off people outside of the club whereas Jose has the ability to piss off basically anyone given the right circumstances!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I'm fairly certain moyes will last a few season nevermind just the rest of this one.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I certainly hope he does :moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*










*THE CHOSEN ONE*


----------



## EGame

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



ROUSEY said:


> *THE CHOSEN ONE*


So much potato salad in there it would feed the entire starving continent of Africa.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Poverty, WOAT, potato etc etc they could all describe moyesy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*















Could watch this all day :lol

He said the exact same thing a few weeks back when Mirallas scored the free-kick against Norwich.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I would seriously look at Martinez. Ive been a fan of him since his commentary at the 2010 World Cup. Seems like a brilliant football mind. Give him an unlimited budget and it appears like success will follow. 

I wouldnt be upset if he followed Wenger at Arsenal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Arsenal will end up with fucking klopp.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dem Germans. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

That quote in Seabs' sig is tragic and almost makes me feel sorry for Moyes. Almost.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Mikey Damage said:


> I would seriously look at Martinez. Ive been a fan of him since his commentary at the 2010 World Cup. Seems like a brilliant football mind. Give him an unlimited budget and it appears like success will follow.
> 
> I wouldnt be upset if he followed Wenger at Arsenal.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## obby

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Since 1984 :jose



Spoiler: Fuck this guy.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*I said at the start of all this Jose should be the first pick and he was actually available and a lot of Utd fans here laughed saying he wouldn't be worth a few seasons of success for the damage he'd cause long term. Yup. Good call on that one.

I can pretty much guarantee under Jose we'd be challenging for the Title this season and for every other season to come under him. 

I wouldn't care who we got in as long as it's someone who treats the club like we're Manchester Fucking United and not some newly promoted side. Bobby Di Matteo is the best one I can think of who's free at this very moment. Said at the end of last season and throughout this season that Simeone is the best manager going today. Proving to be truer and truer with every passing day. The system he's set up at Atletico matching Barca and Real's superstars is amazing. Maybe there's the concern about his system working in England and with this group of players but you have that risk with everyone other than Jose really because someone with little or no Premier League experience is gonna have to come in. Unreal to think in the same season Jose and Pep all moved clubs that Utd ended up with Moyes. Give Scholesy the job imo. At least the players will be motivated to go the extra mile for him, something Moyes clearly can't get out of anyone.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Liam Miller said:


> CGS that pic of adam you so kindly repped me with is scary he honestly looks like a 50 year old junkie.
> .


You're welcome friend :moyes2



ROUSEY said:


> *THE CHOSEN ONE*


:ti. Moysey breaking them records one way or another. 

Unless Man U literally collapse he will be around for at least 2 years. Like some of you guys said Fergie and his pull within the club will ensure that. Honestly while I don't think he is the guy they may as well give him one more year considering how much they have invested in him.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



CGS said:


> Honestly while I don't think he is the guy they may as well give him one more year considering how much they have invested in him.


*Said the Liverpool fan benefiting from all this.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

But tell me I'm lying Seabs. I dare you :draper2


----------



## Magic

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

lel, who cares about Man U. Sunderland going to get into top 10 in the league by next week. UNSTOPPABLE. :mark:


----------



## obby

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Scholes as United manager would be great. Players would be a lot more motivated.

Except Cleverley, of course :no:


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I think this best sums up the Moyes situation

2012/2013:










2013/2014:










All of the top seven clubs have improved in comparison to the same 24 game stage (obviously a few have a game left to play) from last season...apart from United. United have dropped 19 points and have less points than Moyes did with Everton at this point last season. THE MOYES EFFECT.



CGS said:


> Honestly while I don't think he is the guy they may as well give him one more year considering how much they have invested in him.


Just imagine if Liverpool had that mentality with Woy :woy


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> Just imagine if Liverpool had that mentality with Woy :woy


:jones


----------



## seabs

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

*He's gonna cost us a catastrophic amount of earnings if we keep him here. Not wanting to end the contract with a big payday for Moyes is not a reason for not sacking him. He's getting a full season no matter what. If he's still the manager next season then it'll be hard to get motivated about Utd again for a long time because it won't be any different in 12 months or 120 months time. *


----------



## Andre

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

I'm sure people would have said that it was too early, but I would have sacked him after the Newcastle game last year if I was the one making decisions at Old Trafford (thank fuck I'm not though, obviously), would have put Hiddink in charge for the rest of the season. That week where United suffered back to back home 1-0 home losses against good but not amazing league sides in Everton and Newcastle was enough to tell me that Moyes was never going to progress as United manager. The way he set HIS side up tactically, being outplayed by both sides who showed just as much (if not more) attacking intent. I said as much at the time for any of those doubting that...so yeah :brodgers

After that the two cup exits would have been the other obvious trigger in regards to his potential sacking, but he's still managing United, so he's definitely going to be at Old trafford for at least this season. If United don't make the top four this season (they won't) then he has to be sacked. Why does he deserve any longer when his tenure has been such a clusterfuck of gross incompetence?


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



ROUSEY said:


>


:lmao Hope he keeps stuff like that up.


----------



## wwetna789

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

United fans are crybabies.Stoke is NOW better,deal with it.
United was a great club,but now is mess from players to coach.


----------



## Zen

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

"We have Juan Mata now! United are back" - Yea nah fuck off. :banderas 

Can't believe people still have faith in him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Konoplyanka's agent posted this half hour ago on twitter.



> Still can't believe what happened yesterday. Player agrees terms, does medical, LFC trigger release clause, Dnipro refuse to sign papers.


Now I don't know very much about professional football contracts like but is that not a breach of contract and could there be possible legal action?


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Soooo it defo was down more to dnipro than it was Ian Ayre in the end? (although he should have had this sorted days earlier). Still don't get why they would even allow the player to have a medical and go for personal terms if they weren't sure on letting him go.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



CGS said:


> Soooo it defo was down more to dnipro than it was Ian Ayre in the end? (although he should have had this sorted days earlier). Still don't get why they would even allow the player to have a medical and go for personal terms if they weren't sure on letting him go.


The thing is tho... If it was a true total release clause (I.E. Ba) can they just refuse to sign like they did?

Or was it like us in the summer with the psuedo, doesn't really exist, fairly weak, Suarez clause that let clubs talk to the play but didn't signify that it had to be for that amount and that amount alone? 

I can see the issue if it was the second one but I can't see how they can walk away if it's a true release clause.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Doesn't matter anyway you cunts have 4th wrapped up and will get better players in summer.

:moyes7


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Would it not make a difference if say for example his release clause is £15m. 

Liverpool pay £8m up front, offer £5m for qualifying for the Champions League and then £2m based on when he plays 50 league games (I believe CL qualification and league appearances were mentioned) - That would equal £15m which triggers his release clause but there would be no guarantee that Liverpool would qualify for the CL/the player will play 50 league games and thus the selling club wouldn't receive the full release clause fee. 

If so, if they offered x-amount up front and x-amount over the following years which the selling club would be guaranteed then they couldn't refuse that, surely..


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

#BringWilfBack :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

Second half of Cardiff vs Norwich looks brilliant.


----------



## CGS

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The thing is tho... If it was a true total release clause (I.E. Ba) can they just refuse to sign like they did?
> 
> Or was it like us in the summer with the psuedo, doesn't really exist, fairly weak, Suarez clause that let clubs talk to the play but didn't signify that it had to be for that amount and that amount alone?
> 
> I can see the issue if it was the second one but I can't see how they can walk away if it's a true release clause.


Apparently the deal was hanging on the fact that we couldn't really agree payment deal (guessing they wanted a huge chunk/all of it upfront whereas we wanted to really break it down) and so even though we technically met their release clause we couldn't agree on a payment option and so Dnipro said fuck it and held out hoping we would eventually just break and give in. So basically they never really walked away per say and probably had most of the intention to sign it, just not on our terms. 



Liam Miller said:


> Doesn't matter anyway you cunts have 4th wrapped up and will get better players in summer.
> 
> :moyes7












Good one mate. 



ROUSEY said:


> Would it not make a difference if say for example his release clause is £15m.
> 
> Liverpool pay £8m up front, offer £5m for qualifying for the Champions League and then £2m based on when he plays 50 league games (I believe CL qualification and league appearances were mentioned) - That would equal £15m which triggers his release clause but there would be no guarantee that Liverpool would qualify for the CL/the player will play 50 league games and thus the selling club wouldn't receive the full release clause fee.
> 
> If so, if they offered x-amount up front and x-amount over the following years which the selling club would be guaranteed then they couldn't refuse that, surely..


Wouldn't surprise me if something like this did go down as well and so like I said Dnipro said fuck it give us a decent amount up front or pay it all up front just so we know where we stand. Then knowing us we decided to be stubborn hoping they would break and they also decided to be stubborn hoping we would break and in the end while everything else was in full flow both clubs were just too busy playing the waiting game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

good game that, i love ole (****)


----------



## CGS

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Lol at the new title


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Watching the footy league show and ekotto makes evra look like maldini, also the prem needs Mick McCarthy but i can't see his ipswich side going up.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*

New title should be about Sunderland and FABIO BORINI.



Seabs said:


> *Fuck off at that Welbeck stat btw. Not his fault all the midfield did was hoof long aimless balls forward that didn't get to him.
> 
> Y'all went pretty quiet when he was scoring in every game up front.*


Four out of five passes D4nny W4lb4ck. :sparker


----------



## Rush

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

^ you know the thread has got to be a United title at least 45% of the time. Its in Seabs' contract :brodgers



Seabs said:


> *Fuck off at that Welbeck stat btw. Not his fault all the midfield did was hoof long aimless balls forward that didn't get to him.
> 
> Y'all went pretty quiet when he was scoring in every game up front.*


Not really, he's still gash



ROUSEY said:


> Would it not make a difference if say for example his release clause is £15m.
> 
> Liverpool pay £8m up front, offer £5m for qualifying for the Champions League and then £2m based on when he plays 50 league games (I believe CL qualification and league appearances were mentioned) - That would equal £15m which triggers his release clause but there would be no guarantee that Liverpool would qualify for the CL/the player will play 50 league games and thus the selling club wouldn't receive the full release clause fee.
> 
> If so, if they offered x-amount up front and x-amount over the following years which the selling club would be guaranteed then they couldn't refuse that, surely..


pretty much that. Instead of coughing up 15 mil and properly triggering a release clause we'd have tried to give 2 mil here, 3 mil there, few mil for this and that so they would've just said fuck it. Otherwise if we'd been clear on paying 15 mil then i'm pretty sure you cannot just refuse to sign the paperwork and that issue would be solved in court.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Yeah, I'm thinking the offer must have had installments and bonus', which probaly added up to the £15m, but to trigger the clause you need to pay the £15m in one. It's very cheap by Liverpool, because they clearly have the money to sign the guy.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Joel said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking the offer must have had installments and bonus', which probaly added up to the £15m, but to trigger the clause you need to pay the £15m in one. It's very cheap by Liverpool, because they clearly have the money to sign the guy.


We tried to lowball on Salah after being after him for months. We're tighter than a nun.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DISGRACEFUL BOTTLING MERSEYSIDE BLUE*



BkB Hulk said:


> New title should be about Sunderland and FABIO BORINI.
> 
> 
> 
> Four out of five passes D4nny W4lb4ck. :sparker


Don't forget Danny "oh crap Mata I wasn't ready for your pass, can you do it again" Welbeck


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Didn't even bother catching the Stoke/United highlights, I only had to hear the fans/pundits go on about how United played deep and played poor football again and I thought... why bother watching this ancient shit that Moyes has got the team playing? It's been the same thing game after game for just over 6 months now. Then to hear Moyes actually come out again and spout the same old rubbish about how the team played well when they clearly didn't, blaming misfortune once again and asking what he has to do to get a win... I don't know... maybe... you know... manage the team better? Get them performing? MOTIVATE THEM YOU MORON!

Also, the fans that come out and keep defending Moyes (a lot on MUTV), reiterating what Ferguson said on his final day at Old Trafford, _"your job now is to stand by our new manager!"_. The fans seem to love repeating that quote and arguing that those that are anti-Moyes are not "real reds". Fuck off! Moyes deserves the criticism and is the main reason the club has gone downhill this season. He's not acting like a Manchester United manager, he's not got the team performing like Manchester United, so why should I continue to stick by him when he has that small club mentality? He's done so many things wrong, I tried to give him an opportunity but since December, I've lost my patience with his incompetent ways.

I tried to give him a chance, I really did. I thought he'd make that transition from a defensive minded manager at Everton and realise he was taking on a bigger job and so, he had to change his ways but no, he brought that same mentality to the club that wasn't needed and he's deflated the entire squad. If he can't get the team to perform after the constant losses, getting knocked out of the cups and trying desperately to maintain that fourth spot then he needs to go at the end of the season. Only Moyes can bring someone of the quality of Mata in, raise spirits at the club for 7 days and then destroy it again with an appalling performance against Stoke.

So many things needed to be addressed and sorted in summer, instead Moyes comes in, the first thing he says is pretty much negative that the team can't win the Champions League, has an awful summer transfer window and then when he has January to redeem himself, he only signs Mata. A fantastic signing yes but we desperately need a left back and a central midfielder. The club has yearned for a new central midfielder for years now and you pretty much tell the media to fuck off for the day on deadline day and then have the team put in another half-assed performance that costs United 3 points? Then you come out spouting the same old drivel? Why must you be so persistant with your negative ways Moyes, really?

The team lacks bite, it lacks cohesiveness, it lacks spirit, it lacks creativity, it lacks that midfield dominance and it lacks heart.

Just negative overall. Negative tactics, negative substitutions, negative football, negative result, negative performance, negative! NEGATIVE! NEGATIVE! NEGATIVE! NEGATIVE! NEGATIVE! NEGATIVE!!!

... Negative!

... Still, at least we got those vital 40 points that will see us safe from relegation.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Moyes needs to stop doing interviews


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

After yesterday's loss, I spent a little time coming up with a song for how I feel about Moyes....

_David Moyes, David Moyes
You're a clueless cunt_

Three hours that took me.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Sign who you want, it doesn't Mata, I'm stoked with that result.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

@ ManU fans

Could be worse. Could be Arsenal. :argh:

At least, you guys aren't Arsenal where the manager and board is more happy to balance the books than win anything. We've suffered for 5-6 seasons. It's just this 1 season for you lot. Next season or stretch it to '15/'16, you'd be fine. Can't say that for us because we're making all the right moves to ensure we don't win the title this season...

The common saying within many Gunners right now: If Arsenal win the title this season, it would be in spite of Wenger not because of Wenger. I wouldn't go that far but I'd say it would be in spite of the board, and Wenger's masochistic attitude.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Razor King said:


> @ ManU fans
> 
> Could be worse. Could be Arsenal. :argh:
> 
> At least, you guys aren't Arsenal where the manager and board is more happy to balance the books than win anything. We've suffered for 5-6 seasons. It's just this 1 season for you lot. Next season or stretch it to '15/'16, you'd be fine. Can't say that for us because we're making all the right moves to ensure we don't win the title this season...
> 
> The common saying within many Gunners right now: If Arsenal win the title this season, it would be in spite of Wenger not because of Wenger. I wouldn't go that far but I'd say it would be in spite of the board, and Wenger's masochistic attitude.


Lid, do you even yank owners that bleed the club dry, flirt with administration, relagation zone in October, Iconic manager sacked for a yes-man Woy, Club legend reputation tarnished, 35 million for a 5 million striker, No Champions league for five years and counting?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

hey don't argue, you two and chelsea fans all have to band together to bring down the big bad manchester city monsters for breaking rules even though they haven't broken any whatsoever.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Did City not have a ton of debts run up breaking ffp this year? :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

that's hard when we have absolutely zero debt :draper2


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Late, but great second half by us. Lallana is in just ridiculously good form. If he isn't in England's best 11, I'd eat my hat. Not sure about J-Rod and Lamberts prospects. Odds are inferior players may be selected ahead of them.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



King Kenny said:


> Sign who you want, it doesn't Mata, I'm stoked with that result.


You stole that one:banderas


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Kiz said:


> hey don't argue, you two and chelsea fans all have to band together to bring down the big bad manchester city monsters for breaking rules even though they haven't broken any whatsoever.


it will be interesting to see if UEFA think this is 'fair'



> James Ducker ‏@DuckerTheTimes Jan 30
> The second was the £22.45m sale of other "intellectual property" to New York City & Melbourne Heart franchises & #mcfc ladies


similarly with PSG's Qatar tourism sponsorship


Also while we're speaking about owners, have any of arsenal or liverpool's owners taken £600m out the club to pay for debt financing? and still left with around £300m in debt :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

what's unfair about them?

if uefa are going to ban one of the few clubs in european football with zero debts then they can bring that shower of shit upon themselves.

plus it's impossible for melbourne heart to be in there because that happened in 2014, the ladies team happened in 2012 and i think new york would've just made it in for the period ending may 2013.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Razor King said:


> @ ManU fans
> 
> Could be worse. Could be Arsenal. :argh:
> 
> At least, you guys aren't Arsenal where the manager and board is more happy to balance the books than win anything. We've suffered for 5-6 seasons. It's just this 1 season for you lot. Next season or stretch it to '15/'16, you'd be fine. Can't say that for us because we're making all the right moves to ensure we don't win the title this season...
> 
> The common saying within many Gunners right now: If Arsenal win the title this season, it would be in spite of Wenger not because of Wenger. I wouldn't go that far but I'd say it would be in spite of the board, and Wenger's masochistic attitude.


*You've consistently made top 4 though you muppet. Utd would kill to be where Arsenal have been for the last decade.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Interesting situation now with clubs complaining about FFP. It was kind of inevitable it would happen but they can only do it if they can back it up. We're being fucked by FFP with a likely transfer embargo in the summer due to our losses for the year and the wage bill to turnover ratio.

If clubs are going to complain, they should be looking at Monaco and then PSG. PSG's other income that bailed them out from the Qatari Tourist Board was a joke, and how Monaco will be able to legitimately generate income with their crowds and French TV money is beyond me.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Moyes gonna Moyes like only Moyes can

Smalling at RB thankfully only lasted 11 mins, shame it came at the cost of Jonny Evans tho. Rafael instantly made things down the right a little more threatening, I dread to think how awful it would've been had Smalling remained out there.

hope Jones is ok too, looked a nasty collision and then the smack on the pitch as he fell definitely wouldn't have helped.

we're shit, somehow Young still managed to play. then moving Rooney into midfield and bringing on Welbeck (who's been good as a striker this season) was stupid, as he was shit as the second striker again, surprise surprise. Fletcher was on the bench, baffling he didn't come on. 

Mata/Rooney/Kagawa behind RVP could be promising if given a couple of games, instead of constantly having to rely on Januzaj, don't want to burn him out too quickly.

all round, another rubbish result and poor performance. 

#InMoyesWeFlop


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Judging by FFP rules, the loss City have made this year is bigger than the one you're allowed to. Kick them out of Europe UEFA. Thank you.

They should be forced to sell Kun, imho :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

they're not the ffp rules :banderas


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Was hoping West Brom would get an equalizer, never expected it to happen & now it has :mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

It's only logical that we drop points today. Taking opportunities like this to break away from the pack would be stupid.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

We were so lethargic today; didn't deserve to win.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

That was poor, even worse when you give away a goal, and ultimately the win courtesy of extreme stupidity.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Being 1-0 up after that first half we deserved to win. West Brom offered no threat at all. Kolo just put their goal on a fucking plate. Sakho/Agger need to come back so we can have at least 1 good CB playing. 2 points flushed away and pissing away a chance to get some space between us and Everton.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

*SCOUSE DROG* :hb


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

On the previous discussion, City aren't going to get done for FFP. The rules are too easy to sidestep for teams like them and PSG.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Knew we'd fuck things up with other teams around us dropping points, typical. WBA are pretty bad and we were equally as bad today. Need Sakho and Agger back asap. Coutinho needs a fucking kick in the ass. Kolo needs dropping. 

Two easy points lost.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Everton win, Spurs and Liverpool draw whilst United lose again. Great weekend.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



ROUSEY said:


> Everton win, Spurs and Liverpool draw whilst United lose again. Great weekend.


You guys have Spurs next. That shall be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*










Soon


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



BkB Hulk said:


> On the previous discussion, City aren't going to get done for FFP. The rules are too easy to sidestep for teams like them and PSG.


I'll be surprised if any club of note is caught out but these rules, there will always be loopholes. I suspect our owner would have one directors box kitted out in gold and rent it himself for 500mil a year. The Elite Elite Fuck you FFP package.


----------



## DA

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

WOW

That Yacob jobber is the very personification of a poverty footballer. Garbage human being. He spent 60mins committing foul after foul after foul in the game at Anfield earlier in the season, and was SHOCKED that he got booked. Today he does the same for the first 15mins, thankfully the ref put a stop to it. Then he spends the rest of the game being a moaning cunt and rolling around on the ground after non-existent fouls.

West Brom can fuck off as well. Worse than Stoke imo. Bunch of garbagemen footballers. The sooner they tumble down the leagues to be with the rest of the filth of English football, the better.

Now we just need to find some way of getting Kolo Toure to join them so he can go there with them.

I thought Gerrard was great, especially in the first half. Good performances from Flanno, Skrtel, Cissokho, and Sterling too. Unfortunately Suarez chose today to forget how to put the ball in the net, he should really have taken that chance in the second half.

:sturridge <3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

west brom played better fitba than liverpool in the 2nd half.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Come on Palace!!


----------



## Humph

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



> 02-02, 15:45Rockhead ox will WOAT


oops


----------



## DA

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



> EveryDay-EveryMonth, 0:00-23.59 DA Cockhead will WOAT


:melo


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nice to see you again Ox. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Might be the last time we can say we are first. Our upcoming fixtures are scary  

If we're first after the Everton game in early April then we SHOULD win the title IMO.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



DA said:


> WOW
> 
> That Yacob jobber is the very personification of a poverty footballer. Garbage human being. He spent 60mins committing foul after foul after foul in the game at Anfield earlier in the season, and was SHOCKED that he got booked. Today he does the same for the first 15mins, thankfully the ref put a stop to it. Then he spends the rest of the game being a moaning cunt and rolling around on the ground after non-existent fouls.
> 
> West Brom can fuck off as well. Worse than Stoke imo. Bunch of garbagemen footballers. The sooner they tumble down the leagues to be with the rest of the filth of English football, the better.
> 
> Now we just need to find some way of getting Kolo Toure to join them so he can go there with them.
> 
> I thought Gerrard was great, especially in the first half. Goof performances from Flanno, Skrtel, Cissokho, and Sterling too. Unfortunately Suarez chose today to forget how to put the ball in the net, he should really have taken that chance in the second half.
> 
> :sturridge <3


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Ox showed who he is today - one of the very most talented under-21 players in the league. Given how he looked in the preseason, he's in line to blow up sooner than later. Hopefully he starts over Gnabry from now on. Serge is going to be very good but is just too much of a roller coaster at this age.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Seabs said:


> *You've consistently made top 4 though you muppet. Utd would kill to be where Arsenal have been for the last decade.*


Is that the :moyes3 effect? :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Kolo gif :lmao :lmao


----------



## CGS

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Knew someone would make that Kolo reaction a gif :lmao. Gold


----------



## DA

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

The only positives to have come out of our last two poor results seem to be GOAT gifs










They do soften the blow somewhat.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



AlexHumph said:


> 02-02, 15:45Rockhead ox will WOAT
> 
> oops


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Johnson back in 10 days according to Rodgers. Thought he was done for the season lol

Agger and Sakho also back "Soon" so probably in a month then.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*






After becoming incredibly irritating at the darts, it's acceptable again. Really wanted to autoplay it!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



ROUSEY said:


>





DA said:


>


Both of these are wonderful.

Excellent weekend for us. Could be even better depending on how things go tomorrow. Watch Jose park his 19th century fitba bus in the hopes of getting a point (I'm hoping he gets it, too).

Never got to see the game, but I'm happy for Ox. HE'S LIKE A NEW SIGNING, MUTHAFUCKAAAA.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

:kolo2




















:jose


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

reports that swansea's board is split on whether to sack laudrup or not


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

just seen this on twitter, RVP passes to Rooney










all from kick offs


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Jose will go for the point here. Teams who attack City are more or less taken apart. Only Palace and Hull ,off the top of my head, have come out of the Etihad with any credibility


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

jose going for the point in a big game?

no way


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Nessler said:


> Jose will go for the point here. Teams who attack City are more or less taken apart. Only Palace and Hull ,off the top of my head, have come out of the Etihad with any credibility


Went to the Etihad and attacked. Came out with credibility. :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

We went to the Etihad with the sole intention to defend and keep the score as low as possible. Ended up losing 7-0 :moyes8

Most teams might as well have a go, otherwise it's only making life easier for Citeh who are just as adept at slicing apart deep lying defences as they are at getting in behind higher lines. It would piss me off if Citeh went the whole season unbeaten at home in the league with only a couple of teams having had a real go.

Having said that, if there was ever a chance of any prem side successfully playing for a draw then it would be tonight with the dribbling brilliance of Aguero out and Chelsea being capable of staying compact and grinding out draws. Just the other half dozen highly skillful attacking threats to worry about then :moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

we'll be capably replacing him with either negredo or jojo though. not on the class of kun obviously but still very handy.

vinny being in when he wasnt for the away game is massive. wouldnt be surprised if pelle went a 3 man midfield but i fully expect the 4-2-2-2 to be back in force.

jose's comments/crying during the week will hopefully fire up all involved too.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Dzeko and Negredo proved they can work and Jovetic will likely be brought on as a sub.
We also have Silva back and fit with a match under his belt.

Mourinho's childish behaviour and shit attempts at mind games will be cut apart by a professional performance as City surge back to the top of the league.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

*Jose does have a point in his comments though. City have been on the right side of a lot of decisions this season, especially vs Newcastle. It's all mind games though and Jose knows what he's doing in press conferences. 

What Chelsea did vs us and Arsenal will be much harder to do tonight. City are an attacking force like no other so playing for a 0-0 is super risky. It's pretty much a given City will score at least once even without Aguero. Chelsea can hit them on the break effectively though, especially if Kolarov and Demichellis both play. Not convinced Negredo and Dzeko have proved they can work together either. Not against a team that hasn't rolled over against them anyway.*


----------



## Klee

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Any news on whether Chelsea have flown up to Manchester or if they've taken the bus?!

Fully expect Jose to replicate his tactics from Old Trafford and The Emirates tonight, and you can't blame him. As horrible as it may be, every manager has the right to set his team up the way they think best to get a result for his team. It might not be pretty. In fact the United/Chelsea match in August was horrendous. The football snobs who think teams should just let the big teams play against them might not like it, and they're entitled to their opinion, but they're wrong to criticise for them for it and say a team should play a certain way.

It's just hypocritical of Jose to say what he did about West Ham last week when he does a similar thing away from home and the difference in class between the teams he does it against is nothing, and then you compare it to them & West Ham. He's right about decisions for City though. Liverpool & Newcastle's offside goals were despicable decisions, not just awful but disgraceful. The Rose red card was harsh too last week as it looked like he got the ball.

I don't want to take anything away from City though because they've been fantastic, best team to watch by a mile this season, and I hope they do Chelsea tonight.

Definitely going to go with 0-0 at half time @ 11/4, the classic Chelsea bet now, and I wouldn't be surprised if it ends up a draw without Aguero.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Is it just Chelsea and Villa who are yet to donate points to the Man City title fund? :brodgers


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

*Sunderland haven't.*


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Seabs said:


> What Chelsea did vs us and *Arsenal* will be much harder to do tonight.





Nige™;29644537 said:


> Fully expect Jose to replicate his tactics from Old Trafford and *The Emirates* tonight


This needs to stop. Chelsea were definitely negative against United but can people please stop pretending we parked the bus for the whole game against Arsenal? Chelsea were the more attacking team in that game while Arsenal spent the majority of their 61% possession playing short passes between the defense and Ramsey/Arteta.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Hey, does anybody reckon that Chelsea might park the bus tonight like they did at the Emirates?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

rumours that dinho is out injured. it would leave one of milner or rodders to partner yaya. or demi. hopefully milner


----------



## Vader

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Can't wait til Chelsea park the bus tonight like they did against United at Old Trafford.




























and Arsenal









at the Emirates.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I really hope City absolutely batter them.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Curry said:


> This needs to stop. Chelsea were definitely negative against United but can people please stop pretending we parked the bus for the whole game against Arsenal? Chelsea were the more attacking team in that game while Arsenal spent the majority of their 61% possession playing short passes between the defense and Ramsey/Arteta.


Never mind parking the bus, Chelsea parked the over-paid and average wall of South West London at The Emirates.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



> Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany (c), Nastasic, Kolarov, Navas, Demichelis, Toure, Silva, Dzeko, Negredo


Guess Fernandinho is injured then. Demichelis moves to midfield.



> Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry (c), Azpilicueta; David Luiz, Matic; Ramires, Willian, Hazard; Eto'o


4-3-3. I hope so, otherwise it would mean Ramires on the right, which is just terrible.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Seabs said:


> *Jose does have a point in his comments though. City have been on the right side of a lot of decisions this season, especially vs Newcastle. It's all mind games though and Jose knows what he's doing in press conferences.
> 
> What Chelsea did vs us and Arsenal will be much harder to do tonight. City are an attacking force like no other so playing for a 0-0 is super risky. It's pretty much a given City will score at least once even without Aguero. Chelsea can hit them on the break effectively though, especially if Kolarov and Demichellis both play. Not convinced Negredo and Dzeko have proved they can work together either. Not against a team that hasn't rolled over against them anyway.*


What? In comparison to the shocking decisions City didn't get at the start of the season? Not denying we've had a bit of luck but we've ha some bad luck too.


Edit: It's also nice to see Demi in midfield. His vision is superb but he strays out of the CB slot too much. CDM seems ideal for him.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

6-3 City will do me. Hattricks for Negredo, Silva and Hazard please.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Joel said:


> Guess Fernandinho is injured then. Demichelis moves to midfield.
> 
> 
> 
> 4-3-3. I hope so, otherwise it would mean Ramires on the right, which is just terrible.


Is there a real need for both Luiz and Matic?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Is there a real need for both Luiz and Matic?


No. We should be playing Ba and Salah in the midfield.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Would have thought Oscar would be perfectly placed to go up against Demichelis.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

The shape is 4-3-3 and Jose has never played Oscar in central midfield in his reign so far and tonight isn't the night to try stuff.

You're acting as though Luiz is disciplined.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

PHENOMENAL strike from Ivanovic but that was great play by Hazard to set the whole attack up. Such a sexy player.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Green Light said:


> PHENOMENAL strike from Ivanovic but that was great play by Hazard to set the whole attack up. Such a *sexy player.*


One for you. 













WOW. Man City should be two down. Mourinho has really taken it to them, none of this bus parking?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Mourinho's nailed it


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Hazard :mark:

Have to resist the temptation to be too cocky but this City team looked seriously rattled towards the end there. Could have done with that half lasting another 10 minutes.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Ramires ya beauty!~


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Chelsea's counter attacking has been pretty good so far. Hope they can either score again or hold the 1-0 so Arsenal stay top.......until next week.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Curry said:


> Game could have kept going until the mid-March and Chelsea wouldn't have scored. Pathetic attempt at attacking.
> 
> And who the fuck told Ivanovic he could play football?
> 
> EDIT: 39 shots. *39!*


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Chelsea have been brilliant. Park the bus? Okay.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



ROUSEY said:


>


Every Chelsea player I talk down shows me up, so I'm revolutionising the squad one by one.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

No doubt Moyes is watching the game and remarking how well City have played and noting their bad luck.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Curry said:


> Hazard :mark:
> 
> Have to resist the temptation to be too cocky but this City team looked seriously rattled towards the end there. Could have done with that half lasting another 10 minutes.


They were rattled and we wasted chances to score more which we will regret as this game finishes. We had a chance to win this game already and did not take it. City are regrouping now and will not lose this game.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Demichelis is WOAT. Why do City always spend so much money on top players but always have dat one jobber? 

Great showing from Azaaa.

What about that 4 vs 1 counter botch though :torres


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Fuck you chelsea :jose

Come on city i need some prediction points.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

So close :banderas


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



steamed hams said:


> Demichelis is WOAT. Why do City always spend so much money on top players but always have dat one jobber?


He's enhancement talent. Making his own teammates look good without even having to job to them.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

LEL.

City should be three down.


----------



## God™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Ramires has been fucking terrible.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

What a save by Cech


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Why has Ramires joined Manchester City?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Hazard is wicked and matic is very fucking good, i did fancy chelsea for the league up until city started going on rampages but i just have a feeling chelsea will sneak it.

Sorry brickhouse and arsenal i still think you'll only get 3rd.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Disgusting officiating.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Could have easily been a red there.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

3 more minutes, please hold on. :mark:


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Cech is a freaking machine


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

We don't do losing in big games.

Dean can go fuck himself. Ramires needs to understand who the hell he plays for.

What a performance and it should have been more.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Mourinho has surely met his objective to make the Chelsea players happy tonight.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Fantastic performance from Chelski. Great organisation and commitment from start to finish. 

City looked dire.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

SO FUCKING PROUD OF THE BOYS!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Triffic, deserved win for Chelsea that. Looking forward to saturday even less than I already was. I bet Joel's heart skipped a beat when Jovetic lashed that shot in right at the end :brodgers

Also, that strike from Matic gave me a semi. Legit.

Oh and in other news



> Sunderland Under-21s 2 (Laidler pen, Smith)
> Newcastle United Under-21s 0
> 
> Newcastle suffered their second derby defeat in the space of three days as they lost to Sunderland in the Barclays Under-21 Premier League.
> 
> After shading a tense first half, United went behind to a controversial penalty before conceding a second in stoppage time at the Stadium of Light.


:kobe9


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

That was much harder than it had to be. Could have been 3 or 4 easily by about 60 minutes. Hazard, Matic and Willian were great, bossed the middle of the pitch. Didn't even have to park the bus :azpi


----------



## Zen

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

First time in 60 games City hasn't scored at home. :banderas


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I was confident that Citeh would struggle to score and that Chelsea could quite easily get a result. I was correct on those fronts, but I certainly didn't expect Chelsea to win and Citeh to be so abject. Incredible pressing from Chelsea throughout the game, barely gave the Citeh players a moments rest on the ball, in the first half especially.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Matic is very good. The way he changed pace to get away from opposing players, we finally have a good central midfielder :banderas

I don't need to talk about how good Hazard was. There is no need.

Our defence is SOLID and the players aren't even world class. Just proves how important organisation and continuity is.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Chelsea were wonderful. I've no real problem in saying that as I don't hate them on the same level as City, Scouse or Arsenlol. Bossed every aspect of the game, apart from Navas giving Azpilacueta (whatever) a tough night. Matic and Hazard were both great and I didn't actually realise how good Willian was til tonight. Luiz is the dirtiest player in existence though. Eto'o was irrelevant.

Demichellis is King Potato.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Joel said:


> Our defence is SOLID and the players aren't even world class. *Just proves how important organisation and continuity is*.


You what? :moyes5


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

More evidence that Terry/Cahill should be Englands CB pairing for the World Cup. Still think Terry is our best defender and Cahill may not be next best but I would take a pair that know each other as well as they do to give us a more settled defence. Terry a bit slow but you can't have everything.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

200m and a new manager and we'll be challenging you fuckers, be careful dark united will rise once again.


----------



## God™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Matic. :banderas

So fucking good.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



ashes11 said:


> More evidence that Terry/Cahill should be Englands CB pairing for the World Cup. Still think Terry is our best defender and Cahill may not be next best but I would take a pair that know each other as well as they do to give us a more settled defence. Terry a bit slow but you can't have everything.


Yeah apart from the fact Terry has retired from internationals.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Chelsea just did something no other team in the PL was able to. Win against City at City home + prevent City from scoring a goal at their home. Look how Willian and Hazard defend in this match. No other coaches other than Mourinho in the world could motivate players to play at this level. There is no better brain in football than Jose Mourinho's. This was a tactical masterclass.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Vader said:


> Chelsea were wonderful. I've no real problem in saying that as I don't hate them on the same level as City, Scouse or Arsenlol. Bossed every aspect of the game, apart from Navas giving Azpilacueta (whatever) a tough night. Matic and Hazard were both great and I didn't actually realise how good Willian was til tonight. Luiz is the dirtiest player in existence though. Eto'o was irrelevant.
> 
> Demichellis is King Potato.



I probably wouldn't dislike them all that much if it wasn't for terry, luiz and cole. Took me a couple of years to get over the hatred of them having roman though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Hamada said:


> Yeah apart from the fact Terry has retired from internationals.


And I believe this is one of the reasons he's in good health, been able to train well and play well each day/game. I will be very angry should he makes himself available.

Plus, England need to move on and get Smalling, Jones and whoever else ready for these tournaments.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Superb from Chelsea. Tactically spot on, exploited City's limited central midfield. Fernandinho a massive loss and Luiz & Matic completely dominated it. Cahill & Terry superb at the back too. Hazard a threat all night. City looked pretty clueless, never looked like scoring in the second half other than a set piece.

Undefeated away against the top teams, only goal conceded at Spurs, clean sheets at City, Arsenal & United. Doing what they need to in the big games. As much of hypocritical prick Jose was last week after his previous tactics at United & Arsenal, tonight he trolled us all like a boss.:clap


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Joel said:


> And I believe this is one of the reasons he's in good health, been able to train well and play well each day/game. I will be very angry should he makes himself available.
> 
> Plus, England need to move on and get Smalling, Jones and whoever else ready for these tournaments.


Would help if united played jones/smalling every game possible at cb but jones is to fucking reckless at times he hurts himself.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Liam Miller said:


> Would help if united played jones/smalling *every game possible* at cb but jones is to fucking reckless at times he hurts himself.


A settled cb partnership? You what? :moyes5


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

As poor as City were they still could have had three or four.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



THE DARK ANDRE said:


> A settled cb partnership? You what? :moyes5


:moyes3 :moyes3


----------



## EGame

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Disgraceful that City had to lose now. 

Oh wel, Chelsea broke down the walls, now we will burn the Etihad to the ground.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



ArnoldTricky said:


> As poor as City were they still could have had three or four.


Chelsea hit the woodwork three times, messed up a 4-1 chance and missed other great chances.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

*Vintage Jose performance.

Terrible decision playing Demi in CM. Two biggest matches this season and Pelle has cocked up in both. Not saying he's a poor manager anything but that says something. Also not a coincidence yet again that City play poor when Yaya is way off the boil. Superb game from Chelsea. Hazard finally stepped it up and played like he should be in big games. Matic is just so perfectly what they needed it's kinda scary.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I really like Pellegrini, but I thought playing 4-4-2 withouut his first choice central midfield partnership was very naive and also a bit arrogant. And at least go with Milner, since he is the one who is going to run all day and hassle the Chelsea players.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

*4-4-2 was fine but starting Demi who's proven he can't match the pace of this league already this season was odd. Especially with Milner and Rodwell on the bench. I think Chelsea still would have won but it weakened City even more than they should have been.

I like Pellegrini too btw.*


----------



## ABK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



God™ said:


> Ramires has been fucking terrible.


Guy can't pass to save his life. 

Huge huge win for us. Didn't expect it to be that easy. We were clearly the better side and could have scored like 4 in a ground where basically every team has been torn apart this season. Hope we build on this win.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Milner probably would have done the job, well better than demi.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Hamada said:


> Yeah apart from the fact Terry has retired from internationals.


Beg and plead for him back


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

fun game


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

THIS CHELSEA VICTORY HAS RESURRECTED REDEAD FROM DEATH!!!!!!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

And so the Evil Chelsea Charge begins.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Red is clearly Jose.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

you need to get your fachts straight liam


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



> Joe Kinnear has resigned as director of football at Newcastle United.
> 
> The club confirmed the 67-year-old was no longer part of their backroom staff in a brief statement on Monday night and said no further comment would be made on the subject.


http://www1.skysports.com/football/...oe-kinnear-resigns-from-newcastle-united-role

PRAISE THE LORD

That's one muppet from the unholy trinity of Ashley/Kinnear/Pardew gone. Now if Ashley would just follow suit. I'm sure it's no coincidence that this happens right around the time season tickets come up for renewal.


Seen this posted on twitter










:banderas


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Clearly no goalfest, but that was probably the most satisfying performance by the team all season. A really superb one. Something about this season and Jose has me feeling confident about every fixture. Don't have the mentality that we will lose against another title contender. Beating City twice in one season is amazing. Matic was nervy at first, but grew into that game and really helped limit Toure. I think Terry and Cahill were spot on, and are (in my maybe biased opinion) the best center back pairing in the league. Ivanovic's strike was wonderful. Hazard was great, caused a lot of trouble. He's been a better player this season (than last), although he was pretty wank in the beginning of the season Ramires was a bit frustrating, misplacing passes all over the place. Luiz was also disciplined, I think he may have found his niche in midfield. I thought Navas was quite good for City, especially in the second half. Negredo was really non-existent. The defense was very questionable for City for most parts of the first half, but they were better in the second.

The only downside is we don't move around in the table after that huge win, and are still 3rd. Very much see us fighting to win the league till the very end. Could really be our season. Need to perform against smaller sides, and it would be nice to beat Arsenal in that upcoming fixture.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

What a performance. Dominant, physical, organized, disciplined, effective. That's Jose Mourinho's Chelsea 2004-2007, 2013-...It was almost too good to be true in the first half, when Eto'o missed his chance I fully accepted that we're not winning it, but again it was the fantastic organization led by Jose and JT. I don't know what Jose did to him, what he said to motivate him but that's a new player, that's 2005/2007 best in the world Terry holding a line and making everybody around him better. Cahill and Ivanovic were incredible, Willian and Ramires were working like it's the last game of their careers and Hazard is just a superstar. 

I thought Luiz and Matic gave Toure and Silva too much space in the first half, Toure was a nightmare to stop at some parts of the game but when they closed the space, they completely dominated midfield. Overall, what seemed like an impossible task before the game, turned into a natural result by the end of it, exceptional performance from the team and the master that is Jose Mourinho.

The momentum is with Chelsea now and this game is probably the defining moment of the season if the trophy is at Stamford Bridge in May.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

not too bothered by the loss but would've preferred to win of course. demichelis was just terrible, and that was expected. he's not a midfielder. i can understand why he was put in, but he did nothing. he offered no protection. so many times was willian, hazard and ramires especially just allowed to move into space. centre midfield was somewhere we needed to get in an extra midfielder if ever we saw a situation like this. milner's been out for a couple of weeks, rodwell's seemingly never fit, dinho and garcia out too. 

i didn't think we played THAT badly, but we should've lost by more. yaya and silva were just absolutely choked. because demi was constantly nowhere to be seen, yaya usually had 3 players on him. we looked good in the first 15 until chelsea realised that demi overhits pretty much every pass he tries. mix it in with dinho being out for a month with ANOTHER FUCKING MUSCLE INJURY and we could be in real trouble.

at least jojo was good again. but midfield we have a serious, serious hole for the next month. no kun, dinho or nasri to face barca? congrats barca.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Mourinho fucked our midfield harder than the Seahawks fucked the Broncos on Sunday.
Chelsea were unlucky not to win by 2/3 but Silva had a hat trick of chances and Dzeko missed 2 sitters.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

looks to me like city needs a hero to rise

a dark hero

:darkbarry


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Barry is a hero we deserve, but we don't need right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Chelsea look poised. 

Its ok with Draxler, Klose and Matiudi in, we are ready. :Wenger

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CGS

ReDREDD said:


> looks to me like city needs a hero to rise
> 
> a dark hero
> 
> :darkbarry


You're alive? :taker

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Mourinho got it right, Pellegrini got it wrong. City struggled to create centrally with Luiz and Matic harrying Silva whenever he tried to pick a pass from there. Cahill and Terry defended crosses really well, even with Navas and Kolarov looking constantly dangerous. City meanwhile were REALLY open going the other way. I think Pellegrini picked Demichellis because he thought he needed someone really defensive to cover Yaya rather than a Milner, but Demichellis just wasn't mobile enough. A game against someone else may have seen Rodwell put in instead, but I guess Pellegrini didn't want to throw him in against Chelsea. It may also be his love for Demichellis, which has been hard to understand at times this season.

Hazard looks better and better every time he plays. His balance is insanely good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Demichelis as a def mid is just odd to me. I can't picture him playing there, lumbering around. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

It was hard to picture him there during the game too. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

we didnt have another fit midfielder. milner has just come off a 2-3 week injury, garcia is injured, rodwell has barely played, dinho out, guys like huws loaned out, demichelis was really the only fit option. 

it just shows why he wanted fernando so badly.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Ummmm....


- Arsenal's big games - *Liverpool (A), United (H), Spurs (A), Chelsea (A), City (H), Everton (A)*



























































































- City's big games - *United (A), Arsenal (A), Liverpool (A), Everton (A)*












































































- Chelsea's big games - *Everton (H), Spurs (H), Arsenal (H), Liverpool (A)*










































































































































































































































Meanwhile in a distant land:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Justifiable length of post there imo.

BUT WHO WAS SINGLE LINE SPACING?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Hazard is so good, but his STATS simply are not good enough for someone of his talent. Like yesterday, his performance was up there as one of the best this season, yet I don't think he had a single shot. And it's not always down to the defenders making sure the shot doesn't happen, he just sometimes wants to pass. He needs to be more greedy and move onto the next level. These performances are nice, but people remember the goals and assists more and rightfully so.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

he's young

he'll learn

personally what i like most about him is that he doesnt vanish in big games when needed. he steps up and goes at it. hard

back when ronaldo was his age, i dont recall him being like that. for gods sake the guy used to be shut down on a regular basis by fucking bosingwa (who didnt suck as much back then but still, BOSINGWA)

even when he went to madrid, he didnt become the clutch megastar killer until a few years after the transfer


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Meh, youth is used for an excuse a lot. He's not a big game flop, he proved vs Liverpool and last night, but he definitely should score a lot more than he does. It's just he's still in the phase of trying to make everything look pretty. But he knows and Mourinho knows and both have said that he needs to become a killer. Age has nothing to do with it when he has so much talent and gets in the positions, but doesn't pull the trigger. He just needs to become more selfish, because he can match the top players. He's probably the second or third best dribbler in the world. The guy just knows how to protect the ball so well and most of the time to get it from him you have to foul him or he positions himself so close to the touchline that when a tackle comes in it's a throw or corner for us. High football IQ.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

well he's still developing

i mean compare the number of dribbles and driving runs hes making this season compared to the last

hes improving. and he knows it. stats wise he isnt quite there yet but hes already about to crush his goalscoring record from last year halfway through the season, and this time he isnt taking as many penalties

its an aspect of his game that jose will definitely need to work with him over time to develop. But both of them know how special he is. almost every interview i see from hazard nowadays is about how before he just played for fun, and now hes actively working to emulate Ronaldo and Messi in terms of level


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

in fairness he didnt exactly have the most pressure on him. there was a huge gap between the midfield and defence due to the lack of dinho, and when he swapped onto kolarov it was basically free game. matic was by far chelsea's best player.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Thoughts on the Mata sale since you were dead whilst it happened, Redead?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

those were very dark days joel

i didnt want him to go. ever. but i read a lot of technical articles and tactics and whatever, but ultimately, i couldnt see a future where he would start. not in the system jose wants. I didnt want him to leave though, at all, especially not to united, but it really looked like there was no way he could adapt

i still have faith jose knows what hes doing. every player on the team has excelled since he arrived. oscar and hazard are more complete than ever. terry, cahill, and azpi are unbeatable. instead of looking for individual moments of brilliance from juan to bail our asses out (which would have been useful against west ham), now it looks like the team was actually working as a real team. mata would have still had a role in the team, just not as significant as his old one, where the entire squad was built around him

its a sad loss. but atleast we got matic out of it

his letter though, that killed me


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Mourinho you GOAT. What a win. All week I kept reading City are the greatest thing since sliced bread and they got outplayed last night. Hazard was near unplayable but as Joel pointed out, never took a shot. He had one chance but he tried a cute flick that went nowhere. 

Cahill was outstanding in defence. He delivers in these big games where Chelsea sit deep.


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

It doesn't really change the point being made but I'm pretty sure Hazard had that shot drilled low into the right corner which was an easy one for Joe Hart tbf. His flick into nobody was pretty baffling though when he could easily have shot but we were pretty wasteful all game (season really)

Hazard deservedly got MOTM IMO but Matic was amazing. A shame we didn't have him at the start of the season


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Can't believe Carroll's red card didn't get rescinded.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I thought Matic was MOTM. :draper2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

matic probably followed yaya home after the game, into his house, into his bed, bathroom, etc


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Could've swore motm was Hazard. I was watching some American stream though (NBC?)


----------



## DA

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
> BREAKING: Swansea sack manager Michael Laudrup #SSN


Gone


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Hopefully whoever they bring in shares Laudrups opinion on Ki.

Or gets them relegated so they have to sell him :side:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Writing was on the wall. Shame but they've been figured out this season. His loyalty in the summer hasn't been rewarded. I don't see who they'll be able to get who's better than him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Only team we've done the league double against this season :moyes2


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

He was going in the summer anyway.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

:taker 

Pretty bad call if you ask me. Naturally Swansea weren't doing amazing but it's not like they were rock bottom with no hope of surviving either. Honestly don't think they will find a better guy to replace him.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Is Garry Monk going to be a player-manager or not? Been far too long since the prem had one.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

*Ridiculous he can be sacked and Moyes stays in his job.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I heard that he was planning on leaving anyway in the summer as well, that must have a lot to do with it. I can see a lot of similarities with their season and us last year - a lot of injuries and the extra burden of the Europa to deal with. Plus they are still in the FA cup if I'm not mistaken. Bit of a mad decision if you ask me.

I'd certainly take him over Pardiola :moyes2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Seabs said:


> *Ridiculous he can be sacked and Moyes stays in his job.*


But fergie took years before he become succesful at united or that's what alot of untied fans are saying and telling me :moyes6


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Seabs said:


> *Ridiculous he can be sacked and Moyes stays in his job.*


Minus ten top red points for this appalling faith in the manager. Did you not heed Ferguson's call last season?

On topic, feels like a decision they may regret depending on who is available. I think this might be a case of Swansea feeling they're no longer 'minnows', and that they should be a comfortable mid table side, though really history suggests smaller sides tend to struggle when balancing the demands of Europe with the rigour of a Premier League season. Injuries and a lack of sufficient depth in the squad has really curtailed their aspirations this season, though the bottom half of the table is so miniscule that they're perfectly capable of pulling themselves away from danger.

I certainly don't think they're in a position where they should be 'above' relegation, but such is the importance these days of securing regular premier league football they maybe they've panicked and are praying for a Di Canio/Poyet short term operation to steer them clear. Could be a decision they live to regret in the long-term depending on who they can attract to the position.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Divides between players and 1 win in 12, i loved the guy but that form isn't good enough, it's crazy he got fired before the derby tho, madness. Yes he was going to leave in the summer anyway and will land a decent job regardless.

GARRY MONK'S BARMY ARMY!!

'mon the derby.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Curse of the COC and Europa league.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

It can't be overlooked either that expectations change when fans taste success. There was a time where Swansea would have seen avoiding relegation as the prerogative, but the minute they surprised the league and then won silverware those objectives altered. Suddenly there was a presumption that Swansea were a club on the up and all of a sudden languishing around 15th was something to turn their noses at. I'm not saying Laudrup was unfairly dismissed, since the form is worrying and akin to West Ham's and Allardyce has had many questions asked about him. I just find it a common trend really that when smaller clubs suddenly begin to show promise of something more, it becomes all the more inevitable that poor results will lead to dismissal because the club is now perceived as better than they once were. It was much the same with Middlesbrough, whose domestic form suffered tremendously alongside their European run, and the club was never really the same in terms of stability.

Didn't know Laudrup was on the way out however, has that been common knowledge for sometime? Player disruption would also play a part as well if that is indeed the case.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

i hope moyes never leaves

he is exactly like fergie

theyre both scottish

theyve both been around forever

im sure they have other similarities

#moyesIn

#redDevils

#manchesterIsRed


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

He's been going through the motions recently it seems, we know he was likely leaving although nothing official was discussed; there seems to be a good amount of animosity in the locker-room currently too.

We do feel we are better than a relegation battle, we should be challenging for Europa again, we are good enough for that.

Worst form in the league tho, Malky was sacked for much less.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I didn't mean Swansea fans are suddenly snobbish and demanding European football every season btw, but rather that whilst success is often desired for a club of Swansea's size it can often be a manager's undoing since it naturally raises expectations and leads to a stronger chance of the manager losing his job when results suffer. Combine that with how often smaller sides have struggled to balance their league form whilst maintaining a respectable effort in Europe, and it's not not a good combination for the manager.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

SHOREHAM BOYS WE ARE HERE WOAHHH WOAHHH.

How bad are Fulham? Jesus Christ. We've played vastly superior League 1 sides this year, it's been a long, long time since I've seen a side so utterly devoid of creativity and ideas and bare in mind I see the likes of Crawley, Stevenage and Gillingham play every week. It's literally laughable how pathetic they are at the minute.

As for Laudrup, although I think the writing has been on the wall for a while in regards to him leaving it could prove to be a potentially disastrous move. I think they'll stay up just this year just by way of there being 3 worse sides than them (Fulham, Cardiff, Hull and maybe even the likes of Norwich, West Brom, Palace and Stoke are all poorer sides than Swansea), so they shouldn't be in too much danger this year; but next year I will fear for them if they don't get an adequate replacement.

Really looking forward to seeing how Garry Monk fares, always liked him (even though he's ex-Wednesday). He's a 'proper' footballer.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

The squad is lacking quality for Europe yeah, we miss Michu a lot and can't cover him. We have gotten snobby, my mate who i usually go to games with didn't wanna go to the Stoke game a little while ago but it wasn't worth the time, a year ago he woulda been the first on the bus, we do have much higher expectations but lack the squad to do it.

Who on earth are we going to get in now tho? a small squad with no transfer window, it would take a brave man to take over, it won't be someone already working the Premiership.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

https://twitter.com/AlansAvailable

He is the man for the job :terry


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



WOOLCOCK said:


> *It can't be overlooked either that expectations change when fans taste success.* There was a time where Swansea would have seen avoiding relegation as the prerogative, but the minute they surprised the league and then won silverware those objectives altered. Suddenly there was a presumption that Swansea were a club on the up and all of a sudden languishing around 15th was something to turn their noses at. I'm not saying Laudrup was unfairly dismissed, since the form is worrying and akin to West Ham's and Allardyce has had many questions asked about him. I just find it a common trend really that when smaller clubs suddenly begin to show promise of something more, it becomes all the more inevitable that poor results will lead to dismissal because the club is now perceived as better than they once were. It was much the same with Middlesbrough, whose domestic form suffered tremendously alongside their European run, and the club was never really the same in terms of stability.
> 
> Didn't know Laudrup was on the way out however, has that been common knowledge for sometime? Player disruption would also play a part as well if that is indeed the case.


this is exactly why moyes is such a hero. he was brought in to bring down expectations to realistic, rock bottom levels

truly, he is a god among men

:moyes2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

So The Monk's in charge?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

said he's under pressure 3 weeks ago, :draper2

now I know that with great power comes great responsibility


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

the #askcarrick thing on twitter was pretty magnificent


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Cant wait till we lose to this Fulham team on sunday :moyes5


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

:hayden3 fulham


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I DON'T FUCKING BELIEVE IT. BRILLIANT BLADES.

I'm over the moon (don't get much to cheer nowadays like), but what a dire game to watch. If this tie had been a season later it'd have been between a Championship side and a League 2 side.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

BRAVE Sheffield United.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...-michael-laudrup-phoning-3112286#.UvFvUvmSxWJ

if this is true it's amazing he lasted so long


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



> Random question, do you think if Heather Mills was a footballer she would be able to take off her fake leg and use it like a golf club to take free-kicks?


Can anyone shed any light on this


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

sounds more like a hand egg idea more than anything

designated foot golfer


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Kiz said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...-michael-laudrup-phoning-3112286#.UvFvUvmSxWJ
> 
> if this is true it's amazing he lasted so long





> The cliques at the training ground had become so bad that a rule had to be introduced that only three Spanish players were allowed to sit at each table when the squad had lunch.


:lmao treating grown men like children


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Green Light said:


> Can anyone shed any light on this


Assuming she can use her fake leg she'd make a blinding hockey keeper imo.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



CamillePunk said:


> :lmao treating grown men like children



was another rule that theyre only allowed to wear sweatpants on a friday?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Assuming she can use her fake leg she'd make a blinding hockey keeper imo.


Not sure how her balance would be there though.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Yeah I was about to say balance would be a problem. She could probably use it as pole vault though. Or maybe a javelin.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



BkB Hulk said:


> Not sure how her balance would be there though.


It appears there was a flaw in my otherwise brilliant hypothesis.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

It's okay, we'll just cross that one off the list we'll send her.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

two question, can she play in CM? and is she better than Tom?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

at this point her leg standing on its own in the middle of the pitch would be a better CM than tom


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Liam Miller said:


> two question, can she play in CM? and is she better than Tom?


No and yes.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I was pretty annoyed when I heard about Laudrup, loved him as a player so I've always wanted him to succeed. After reading the article that Kiz posted though, it's hardly surprising that he's been fucked off.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

If the Laudrup sacking was _even partially_ based on results then it's ridiculous. They've suffered with the curse of the Europa league on the back of a season where Laudrup took them to a cup final win. Anyone who has followed Newcastle's fortunes over the past few seasons knows what the Europa can do to a thin squad. Also bear in mind that Swansea have had one of the lowest net spends in the league since Laudrup took over, so it's no real surprise that they're struggling this season.

The whole "only won 1 in 12" stat makes me laugh as well because Swansea's last win was only a couple of weeks ago, so if you're going to base it on short term form (which is a ridiculous thing to do anyway, most clubs would end up sacking a manager every season based on that) then he "should" have been gone before the win against Fulham. I don't believe that Swansea have been in the bottom three all season either. I saw that Swansea fan in here suggest that he feels his team should be pushing for Europe again, but believe me when I say that _at least_ four other sides who are in a similar position to Swansea have fans who feel the same way.

So based on all of that the decision surely HAS to have been completely from a disciplinary stand point, unless Huw Jenkins and co. have got ideas above their station. The comparisons to the Mackay sacking are silly as well because we all know that Tan is an idiot who wanted Malky out for the longest time. Basing anything on the footballing decisions of Vincent Tan is an incredibly naive thing to do.



Kiz said:


> said he's under pressure 3 weeks ago, :draper2
> 
> now I know that with great power comes great responsibility


Actually you said he "_should be_ under pressure", which is not the same thing at all :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

well he isn't anymore :banderas


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Well, at least my pool of clubs that I would be more than happy to see relegated has increased:

Palace (pre-Pulis thing, never liked them)
Stoke
Cardiff
WHU
WBA
Swansea

If we manage to stay up and 3 of those 6 clubs end up going down then I'll be chuffed to bits. Unlikely though seeing as Fulham look absolutely fuarked.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Laudrup is a victim of his own success. Wins the COC, is in Europe, still in the FA Cup--how do you expect such to maintain the prestigious top-8 or top-10 trophy, when Swans have such a small squad riddled with injuries?

Signifies everything wrong with football administration.

If he never won the COC, and Swansea wasn't in Europe, with them comfortably placed 9th in the League, everybody would be hailing his performance. It's Swansea's first season in Europe. They have been consistently doing well. The league position will suffer when you're Europe with an inexperienced and small squad as Swansea's, yet they are in the last 32 and still in the FA Cup, with teams like Spurs, United, and in the next round one of City/Chelsea and Arsenal/Liverpool confirmed for exits. Absurd.

Well, Spurs have probably found their new manager now.


Edit:

Read the article Kiz posted. If that's true, Swansea is justified. But I doubt somebody like Laudrup would be so irresponsible.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

The article _seems_ far less farfetched than the notion that a club would sack their manager based on a poor run of form, seeing as most non top 6 prem clubs tend to go through poor spells like that:

(01/12/13 - 01/02/14) W2 D3 L7 (9 points from 12 games) *Swansea*
(23/11/13 - 28/01/14) W2 D4 L6 (10 points from 12 games) *Southampton*
(01/10/13 - 31/12/14) W2 D5 L6 (11 points from 13 games) *Aston Villa*
(14/09/13 - 04/12/14) W1 D5 L5 (8 points from 11 games) *Stoke City*
(17/08/13 - 02/11/13) W2 D2 L4 (8 points from 10 games) *Norwich City*
(09/11/13 - 01/02/14) W2 D4 L8 (10 points from 14 games) *Hull TIGERS*
(19/10/13 - 01/01/14) W1 D4 L8 (7 points from 13 games) *West Ham* (although their poor form extends far beyond this)

...then again:

(17/08/13 - 01/12/14) W3 D1 L9 (10 points from 13 games) *Jol/Fulham*
(06/10/13 - 14/12/13) W1 D4 L5 (7 points from 10 games) *Clarke/WBA* (won two back to games straight before this run)
(05/10/13 - 26/12/13) W2 D3 L7 (9 points from 12 games) *Mackay/Cardiff*

So clearly other clubs do have a tendency for knee jerk reactions based on form over a dozen or so games, which is insane really, because based on that then over half of the clubs in the premier league should have probably sacked their managers this season. Hell, we had league form of W1 D7 L7 (10 points from 15 games) at one point under Hughton last season. We didn't sack him even when we had a far better reason to than most other clubs ever do.

Personally I'd only say that Holloway's parting of ways with Crystal Palace was justified based on pure form from this season, although that was painted as a "mutual agreement" rather than a sacking. Di Canio had a horrendous start to the season with the Mackems, but 5 games isn't a long time to judge form on. Then again, I think most of us were in agreement that Sunderland were correct to ship him out, regardless of off the field shenanigans. Jol's form wasn't actually as bad as some make out, while the hiring of Meulensteen has hardly improved their chances of survival. However, Fulham did have a disappointing season in 2012/2013 so I can understand that sacking with that in mind. Outside of that I'd say that Moyes and Allardyce are the only other managers whose sackings would have been justified so far this season from purely a results basis, based on form over half a season.

So yes, it might seem strange that a prem club would sack a manager based on short term form like that when it's so par for the course, but as shown it's hardly unheard of. I'm going to give Swansea the benefit of the doubt and assume that they sacked the league cup winning Laudrup based on rumoured poor behaviour, rather than brief poor form in a season where they have extra playing responsibilities. If they sacked him for the latter reason then that's just another indictment of the sacking culture within modern football.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

i wonder if kostas just moved to fulham like its a trial

whole thing feels like he just joined to show off his skills in the premiership, then hes gonna jump ship the second they get relegated and join a higher level club


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

It seemed common knowledge that Laudrup was fucking off in the summer regardless. Clearly given that article, his lack of giving a fuck behind the scenes was pretty off the charts. They'd been figured out as a team too, and that dated back to last season too. Europa League can be an absolute biatch too if you don't have the squad to cope with it. Winning the Capital One Cup should reward you by being able to opt out of the Europa League. Thursday nights and added Champions League placings have fucked the Uefa Cup well & truly.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

The seeds for all of this were planted last summer tbleroy:

www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2350735/Huw-Jenkins-says-relationship-Michael-Laudrup-good-Swansea.html



> Swansea chairman Huw Jenkins insists his relationship with Michael Laudrup has not been adversely affected by a summer disagreement over transfer policy, but he has made it clear he will not alter his prudent financial approach.


Your new manager has just taken you to the top ten of the premier league, a cup win and European qualification. So how do you reward him? By failing to outspend the likes of Norwich, West Ham, Saints, Hull, Palace, Cardiff and Fulham. That's despite the fact that this same manager lost key players the previous summer and actually ended up £6 million in profit through transfer dealings. Now how is that anyway to reward a manager for an outstanding season, especially when he has gained extra responsibilities that require further squad depth? I'm not saying that what Laudrup is rumoured to have done is a good thing, but I can clearly see why he was becoming demotivated.

As for the Europa league, I agree that it punishes most teams rather than actually rewarding them, but I would prefer the format to be fixed so that there are less fixtures and less jobber sides within it. An opt out option should really be a last resort as I don't think that it would set a good precedent for the game in general.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

The opt out was a joke but it needs going back to the Uefa Cup format. That was such a great competition. Even when they had the Champions League and the Cup Winners Cup too all at the same time in the late 90's. Fucking Uefa.8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

maybe a step forward for europa is reducing the number of teams in it from 383678392 to something more reasonable


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



ReDREDD said:


> maybe a step forward for europa is reducing the number of teams in it from 383678392 to something more reasonable


Pop it back to 56 teams (Plus the 8 champions league drop-downs) and a straight knockout.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I actually back Jenkins in not giving Laudrup what he wanted, purely because Laudrup seemed likely to fuck off at any time he pleased. He stayed last summer after it looked like he may walk out, and the man has a history of it. I think Swansea were betting off saving funds for a guy who doesn't act like the club is purely a stepping stone, which is what Laudrup ultimately seemed to think.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

It's still daft to not back your manager in a season where they needed extra squad depth, regardless of whether you feel he's going to stick to the job long term. Regardless of who the manager is, you need to keep building your squad in order to just stay in touch with the rest of the competition. So whoever takes charge for the rest of the season, whether it be Garry Monk or A.N.Other, they're going to feel the pinch because Swansea have passed another transfer window without doing anything significant. I remember yourself and Kiz saying in the chat box that they could and should have bought more players in January as well tbleroy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

They signed Emnes ffs the lad probably isn't even good enough for Boro nevermind a prem side. Hopefully jenkins comes across some unfound treasure worth millions and gives moyesy a bumper contract to manage the swans :moyes6


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I didn't say they should have bought more players. That was Kiz. I said they actually have decent squad depth but have been ravaged by injury. :brodgers

Emnes and Ngog. What a window.

I also don't have a problem with a club like Swansea living within their means for now. They've had a profit, but the likes of Bony, Shelvey and Canas in particular would be a further upgrade on wages. I think Laudrup was backed to a justifiable degree. He got key targets in and he had a decent squad. He just didn't care for the job all that much. I agreed with you that he shouldn't be ousted on results, and I still think that.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

:lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

So, no Agger or Sakho for the Arsenal game.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



BkB Hulk said:


> I didn't say they should have bought more players. That was Kiz. I said they actually have decent squad depth but have been ravaged by injury. :brodgers
> 
> Emnes and Ngog. What a window.
> 
> I also don't have a problem with a club like Swansea living within their means for now. They've had a profit, but the likes of Bony, Shelvey and Canas in particular would be a further upgrade on wages. I think Laudrup was backed to a justifiable degree. He got key targets in and he had a decent squad. He just didn't care for the job all that much. I agreed with you that he shouldn't be ousted on results, and I still think that.


Easy to get confused, all of you Aussies look the same to me :bigron

Have to agree to disagree when it comes to budgets. You can say the same thing for most of the other clubs signing upgrades in terms of wages, but the difference for me was that Swansea needed extra _quality_ squad depth. I'm not suggesting that Huw jenkins has acted like a mini Bill Kenwright, but I think he could have done a lot more to support his manager, which consequently will affect whoever takes charge for the rest of the season. Again, just going to have to agree to disagree on that one.

Yep, a shocking window, the sort of window that makes you question what's happening at the club. Then I read this:

http://www.gazettelive.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/michael-laudrup-sacked-swansea-boss-6673055



> The Welsh club have coveted Emnes’s signature since his successful loan spell at the Liberty Stadium in October 2010 with chief scout Dave Leadbeater the driving force behind the signing.





> Prior to his dismissal Laudrup, who last night relieved of his duties as head coach due to the Swans’ poor Premier League form, said: “It (Emnes) is a player they have talked a lot about in the club, he has been here before. But I have to see him. I don’t know him that well yet.”


I'd try to distance myself from that signing too tbleroy :

It also suggests that they've been planning for life without Laudrup for some time now. The club seems a bit of a shambles from top to bottom at the moment :lol


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Destiny said:


> So, no Agger or Sakho for the Arsenal game.


:floyd1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



> Newcastle reserve team manager Willie Donachie suspended by club for allegedly striking a player #SSN












Well we have been in need of a new striker :Cisse


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Is Sakho that much of a miss? granted i've only watched him a couple of times but i remember at the etihad were he suddenly turned into a clown but wasn't as shit as that cissokho fella.

:lmao wonder who he hit, if he has any sense it would be taylor.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Willie is the u-21 manager, I assume it happened after they lost to Sunderland in midweek



> I'm just sad to see anybody lose their job, as Joe has. *He did a lot of good work here.* But that decision was the board's decision and we have to now work towards getting us and our position in the league more secure. My job is actually the next game and that's what I'm focusing on
> 
> - Pardiola




Lol yeah ok Pards

Also seems to contradict the club saying he resigned


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Joe did do some good work, he tried to sign that lad ferguson don't forget.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Been reading a lot of stuff about him since his resignation, most of it is surely bollocks but funny nonetheless. 



> How he privately claimed Newcastle were going to sign Mohamad Salah last month for £25 million AFTER a deal had been struck with Chelsea for less than half that figure.





> How he claimed on a train earlier this season as he headed to watch a Newcastle match that he had to call off a drinking night with Bobby Moore to wine and dine the Supremes.


Probably my favourite :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

One man comedy show. United should hire him so he and moyes can become a double act as great as Laurel and Hardy.

+1 to me for obvious joke.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

His name is Joke in Ear. He also talks like a wanker. The man is such a comedy act.

Newcastle always seem to be prone to these errors.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Vidic announced he is leaving man utd.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

No Moyesy, don't let him escape! :moyes3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



> Vidic said: “It’s the last year of my contract and I have had eight wonderful years here. My time at this great club will always rank as the best years of my career.
> 
> “I never could have imagined winning 15 trophies and I will certainly never forget that fantastic night in Moscow, memories that will live with me and the fans forever.
> 
> “However, I have decided that I will move on at the end of this season. I want to challenge myself again and try to make the best of myself in the coming years.


Rats fleeing the sinking ship.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

So, most likely at the start of next season vidic, evra, ferdinand and giggs all wont be playing for united. Expecting a big summer then...

It also gives Moyes, or whoever is in charge at the time, a chance to stamp their authority on the team


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Thought he could have given another year.

One of the best defenders in the club's history and one of my favourite ever players. Sad to see him go.

Still, the worst part of this is we're doomed to a few years of having the most disgraceful captain of all times.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Apart from moyes and woody fucking up this summers window, vidic/rio leaving are two of the most obvious things to happen you could have predicted it 7 months ago. Regardless of this season rio and vidic have been class for us but the injury probably finished vidic but he still had some good performances last season but anyone could see he wasn't the same.

Wouldn't be against rio, buttner, evra, valencia, young, cleverley and nani? following him out and giggs will probably retire.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Liam Miller said:


> Is Sakho that much of a miss? granted i've only watched him a couple of times but i remember at the etihad were he suddenly turned into a clown but wasn't as shit as that cissokho fella.
> 
> :lmao wonder who he hit, if he has any sense it would be taylor.


Sakho is our best defender, and Agger just behind him. He's had the odd poor game but thats pretty standard. Having a back 2 of Skrtel/Kolo means that anyone would be an improvement. Hate to think how bad Rodgers think Ilori is not being able to get ahead of Kolo and then getting loaned out despite all our injuries.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Toure is gold though. My view on sakho during that game was probably swayed by the fact the liverpool fan i was watching with doesn't like or rate him but again probably due to the quite poor game he had vs city which is quite normal this season for defenders at the etihad.


----------



## obby

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

now that vidic is gone we can make bebe the captain :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

We desperately need at least one of Sakho or Agger to play. Skrtel and Kolo can't pass out of defence. Sakho is really good at a pass between the lines, minus that five minutes of madness at City.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Sad to see Vidic go, absolute colossal figurehead at the back at his peak and it's sad to see one of the finer teams in recent years finally on the verge of being officially broken up. He was never the same after the injury, more than anything he lost that edge and tenacious force that made him a rock at the back alongside the more technically aware Ferdinand. Perhaps he could have stayed another season, but in the case of Jones I think it's imperative they finally decide on a position where he'll play regularly so in that respect it might be for the best that Vidic departs now, rather than see Jones spend another season in a number of positions.

An absolute steal at around £7m and probably one of Ferguson's best 'low key' signings who developed significantly once he settled into the side.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Vidic leaving is the least depressing news story about United this season. It's expected, he's clearly not as good as he was and I'd not have him in the team over Jones, Evans or Smalling anyway. The fact him, Rio and Evra are leaving does bring an issue regarding a lack of leaders at the back though. I say we bypass the inevitable Rooney captaincy and give it straight to cinder-block head, Jones.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Fucking football.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



BkB Hulk said:


> We desperately need at least one of Sakho or Agger to play. Skrtel and Kolo can't pass out of defence. Sakho is really good at a pass between the lines, minus that five minutes of madness at City.


On that game also and any game skrtl plays in, is he always so shit at defending corners? He seems to bother more about holding onto the player than attack the ball.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Liam Miller said:


> On that game also and any game skrtl plays in, is he always so shit at defending corners?


He can actually win a header, so he's probably our best at that by default. Agger marks at corners like the man he's on has cooties (as does Johnson), Skrtel marks like he's trying to give them cooties, and Kolo can't really jump (although he's better than the other two still).

Ha, thought you meant Sakho. Yes, Skrtel is shite at it. He wasn't trying to molest people against Everton iirc, so maybe he's got the message. Probably not.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

vidic will be a critical part of milan's plan of assembling the best players of 2007

essien, seedorf, Kaka and now vidic? throw in robinho as a sub and you have a hell of a lineup


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

except he's likely going to inter


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

shut up kiz, those girls playing table tennis with you were doing it ironically


----------



## EGame

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I would take Vidic in a heartbeat, even at this age.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

his age means a lot less than his wrecked knee which lead to slowness, being out of position more and more since the injury and susceptibility to further injury.

he's no longer a top line defender. the serie a is usually a lot easier than other leagues for older defenders. vidic playing in barca's style would be suicide. plus pique isn't going anywhere, we all know that.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I'd happily take Vidic at Juve. Would be a good rotation option for the back three.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Chelsea should sign Vidic so Torres can at least feel good about himself during training.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

vidic hasn't fallen that far


----------



## NotoriousTCG

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Destiny said:


> So, no Agger or Sakho for the Arsenal game.


:jose



Liam Miller said:


> Is Sakho that much of a miss? granted i've only watched him a couple of times but i remember at the etihad were he suddenly turned into a clown but wasn't as shit as that cissokho fella.
> 
> :lmao wonder who he hit, if he has any sense it would be taylor.


Sakho has been our best defender..... when he's played


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Sad for me to say as a United fan but I believe Vidic leaving is the right move. The guy is noticeably slower than before and he hasn't been the rock he used to be. That being said I hope Moyes starts preparing for life without him now rather than waiting until he leaves. That being said, I can't say I trust Moyes' decision-making atm.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I miss Sakho and Agger. Great defenders.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Sad to see the news confirmed that Vidic is leaving but it was inevitable. He's been an absolute beast at the back for United with some warrior-esque performances over the years but you can tell that once he started picking up those knee injuries that he wasn't going to be the same. It's sad to think he had one of his best seasons for United in the 2010/2011 season but the following season he just didn't look right and started getting injury after injury. Still, despite losing his pace and being unable to play the high line he was one of our best defenders in the second half of last season and helped us claim a lot of cleansheets. He's also done a decent job this season and I truly thought he'd stay for one more season with Ferdinand definitely on his way out and Evra being a strong possibility to go also.

Depressing news and we're going to lose that true leadership and support he brought to the team but I wish him the best when he does go. Plus at least this means Jones can now start nailing down a regular place at centreback with Evans/Smalling.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

really makes you wonder how bad pique has to be before he gets benched

like, does he have to crash his car into barca offices? maybe show up for a game drunk one day (not that many would notice the difference though)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

well it probably helps that barca only have 2 other actual cb's, one's almost finished his career and the other they don't really play to often even though he's a very good talent.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

The thread title always gets me. I always think it's a thread where David Moyes gives tips on how to get laid lmao.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> The thread title always gets me. I always think it's a thread where David Moyes gives tips on how to get laid lmao.


when you're born with that much natural charm and good looks it doesn't take much else


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Give tips? No. Moysey gives himself :moyes1


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Moyes has said Evans has picked up an injury, Jones only started training again today and Fellaini it out for another week, looks like it will be a Smalling Vidic partnership.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Fellaini, I just give up :lmao.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

*Sucks to hear Vidic is leaving but I'm happy with Jones/Smalling/Evans. Just have to commit to 2 of them. Smalling & Jones only starting 5 games each at CB this season is a disgrace. If Rooney is made captain then it'll really piss me off though. The lack of experience in the squad if Rio/Vidic/Evra all leave all together would be a concern. Give the armband to Carrick or Flethcer before Rooney though.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

It's pretty funny seeing places like the Daily Mail carrying on about how calamitous Fellaini is, only to call it a problem that he's still out. Pretty sure it's the same authors too. PICK ONE POINT OF VIEW.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Seabs said:


> Sucks to hear Vidic is leaving but I'm happy with Jones/Smalling/Evans. Just have to commit to 2 of them. Smalling & Jones only starting 5 games each at CB this season is a disgrace. If Rooney is made captain then it'll really piss me off though. The lack of experience in the squad if Rio/Vidic/Evra all leave all together would be a concern. Give the armband to Carrick or *Flethcer* before Rooney though.


Is that the Mike Tyson pronunciation?

I'd give it Fletcher/Carrick with Jones as vice.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Say what you want for Rooney off the pitch, on the pitch he is by far our most natural leader. (After the oldies leave)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

A leader should have some semblance of maturity. Granny shagging doesn't get him that.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Mignolet
Flanno Skrtel Kolo Cissokho
Gerrard
Henderson Allen
Sterling Suarez Sturridge​
I think that'll be the team tomorrow, back four needs protection cos their gash which is why Allen will play.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I would really like to see Allen sitting deepest against Arsenal. Ozil will give us problems if we leave Stevie deepest. Hendo being able to go further forward is good for him, because he looks best when linking with Suarez.


----------



## TheLoneShark

kusksu said:


> Say what you want for Rooney off the pitch, on the pitch he is by far our most natural leader. (After the oldies leave)


Rooney will leave in the summer, too. He's in danger of being found out and he knows it. Especially with the better players abandoning ship.

Moyes has an opportunity to put a decent side together in the summer, which is great. The side needs a complete overhaul.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



TheLoneShark said:


> Rooney will leave in the summer, too. He's in danger of being found out and he knows it. Especially with the better players abandoning ship.
> 
> Moyes has an opportunity to put a decent side together in the summer, *which is great*. The side needs a complete overhaul.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Guessing you're not a Utd fan. Because no Utd fan with a brain would be saying that. So about 40% of Utd fans wouldn't say that. He's shown no competence in 2 transfer windows for us now so I don't see what would change in a 3rd one. Complete overhaul is drastic too and completely not recommended based on the success other teams who went for that strategy have had. Back 4 bar LB and up top are just fine. Midfield and LB need a complete overhaul but that's it. *


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Seabs said:


> *Guessing you're not a Utd fan. Because no Utd fan with a brain would be saying that. So about 40% of Utd fans wouldn't say that. He's shown no competence in 2 transfer windows for us now so I don't see what would change in a 3rd one. Complete overhaul is drastic too and completely not recommended based on the success other teams who went for that strategy have had. Back 4 bar LB and up top are just fine. Midfield and LB need a complete overhaul but that's it. *


Agree. I think if we get out midfield sorted than everything else should fall into place. Even the likes of Valencia and Young are being made to look worse than they are simply because of the poor service they get from the wing. I do think we'll need to add another CB too, since we'll be left with three quite injury prone players at the back, but other than that everything is set.

The real challenge is to try and keep as much players as we can. We can't afford to lose the likes of Rooney, Van Persie, De Gea and Januzaj.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*










nailed it


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



BkB Hulk said:


> A leader should have some semblance of maturity. Granny shagging doesn't get him that.


Just chlamydia.


----------



## DA

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Jose Baxter :ken :ken :ken


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



















followed by


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Can this follow as well?










Hope to see Luiz at centre back tomorrow, so we have someone who can bring the ball out as I expect Newcastle to be a bit defensive. Hopefully Schurrle and Ba get a start as well. Ba strength could be good for this game and Willian could do with a rest. If we can get two goals by mid second half and get to see TOSSED SALAH AND SCRAMBLED EGGS.


----------



## God™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Hopefully we get a Matic/Lampard combination in midfield. God help me if Mikel plays again in this sort of match.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

We'll probably be starting with Shola up top alone so you might as well just play one at centre-back. Hell Cech could probably pull double-duty and mark him out of the game himself.


----------



## TheLoneShark

Seabs said:


> *Guessing you're not a Utd fan. Because no Utd fan with a brain would be saying that. So about 40% of Utd fans wouldn't say that. He's shown no competence in 2 transfer windows for us now so I don't see what would change in a 3rd one. Complete overhaul is drastic too and completely not recommended based on the success other teams who went for that strategy have had. Back 4 bar LB and up top are just fine. Midfield and LB need a complete overhaul but that's it. *


I'm not. You need two left backs, Baines and Shaw are obvious pick-ups. I'd take Jagielka to mentor Jones, Evans and Smalling. I'd also pick up Kyle Walker and Mats Hummels. In midfield, you need another good holding midfielder, two new wingers and a young creative spark, like Rodwell. Up front, losing Rooney would be good, because he's overrated as shit. Keep Janusaj, Hernandez, Welbeck and Van Persie and add a poacher, like the lad at Burnley, Vokes. That's a solid start.






Kiz said:


> nailed it


LOL. Only Walcott and Richards don't play in League One now. Tremendous picks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



TheLoneShark said:


> I'm not. You need two left backs, Baines and Shaw are obvious pick-ups. I'd take *Jagielka* to mentor Jones, Evans and Smalling. I'd also pick up *Kyle Walker *and Mats Hummels. In midfield, you need another good holding midfielder, two new wingers and a young creative spark, like *Rodwell*. Up front, losing Rooney would be good, because he's overrated as shit. Keep Janusaj, Hernandez, Welbeck and Van Persie and add a poacher, like the lad at Burnley, *Vokes*. That's a solid start.



:moyes6


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



united_07 said:


> :moyes6


I thought that'd go down well with United fans.

Sam Vokes and the creative spark, Jack Rodwell. In fairness, they'd be Moyes signings!


----------



## TheLoneShark

Nige&#153;;29843593 said:


> I thought that'd go down well with United fans.
> 
> Sam Vokes and the creative spark, Jack Rodwell. In fairness, they'd be Moyes signings!


I'm not saying it has to be those guys... in an ideal world they'd take Wiltshire and Suarez, but they're very not for sale. Michu might be worth a punt, too.

And anyone criticizing Walker and Jagielka as picks wants their head examined. Walker is the second-best right back in the country behind Ivanovic, and Jagielka is Mr. Reliable at centre half. He's had more solid performances than Rio in the last five years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



TheLoneShark said:


> I'm not saying it has to be those guys... in an ideal world they'd take Wiltshire and Suarez, but they're very not for sale. Michu might be worth a punt, too.
> 
> And anyone criticizing Walker and Jagielka as picks wants their head examined. Walker is the second-best right back in the country behind Ivanovic, and Jagielka is Mr. Reliable at centre half. He's had more solid performances than Rio in the last five years.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Jagielka will be 32 next season. No chance he will be signed.

Walker second best right back? :lmao, Zabaleta?, Sagna?, Rafael? also i wouldn't agree that ivanovic is the best in the league. 


and no, in an ideal world we wouldnt take suarez....


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



TheLoneShark said:


> Walker is the second-best right back in the country behind Ivanovic












Ivanovic, Azpi, Zabaleta, Rafael and Coleman are easily better. I've barely seen Sagna this season but I'd take him over Walker too just because of Walker's ability to be shit at anything that isn't running very fast.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

*Jagielka is awesome tbf. Walker is dog shit though and if you think he's an improvement on Rafael than I don't know what to say. Oh wait you think the only RB in the league better than him right now is Ivanovic? Been watching too much of the 2011/2012 Premier League Years. 5 CBs is nonsense and has been proven this season. Anymore than 4 and you create your own problems trying to give them all games. Signing Baines AND Shaw would not only be a colossus fee but a total waste for one of them to play second fiddle. Not even sure what to say about signing a Championship Player. Not enough words in the world.

Edit: It wouldn't be a popular move and we shouldn't sign him but Suarez would get us at least 6 extra points on his own and would undoubtedly improve our team. He can never play for this club though obviously.*


----------



## TheLoneShark

united_07 said:


> Jagielka will be 32 next season. No chance he will be signed.
> 
> Walker second best right back? :lmao, Zabaleta?, Sagna?, Rafael? also i wouldn't agree that ivanovic is the best in the league.
> 
> 
> and no, in an ideal world we wouldnt take suarez....


So Jagielka will be 32. Got any other experienced centre halves at the club for next season? Didn't think so.

If you'd really put Sagna and Zabaleta over Walker and Ivanovic, you're crazy. And Rafael is so bad that Fergie picked centre halves ahead of him. Ivanovic is arguably the best right back in the world.

And Suarez... how silly of me. Why wouldn't United want the best striker in the premier league and one of the top five in the world? Because the tubby grannyshagger will cry? Because he's a Liverpool player? Behave. A Suarez-RVP partnership is sixty league goals per season.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

That is two terrible posts in a row, LoneShark. Impressive.

Shaw is ours lads. Give it up.

Cech/Schwarzer/Blackman

Ivanovic/Azpi/Cahill/Zouma/Terry/Shaw/van Aanholt

Matic/Ramires/Lampard/van Ginkel/Mikel or someone new

Oscar/Hazard/Willian/Schurrle/Salah/Piazon or Traore or Thorgan or Atsu

Costa/Lukaku/Torres

:kobe10

Edit: I stand corrected. Three posts in a row.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



TheLoneShark said:


> So Jagielka will be 32. Got any other experienced centre halves at the club for next season? Didn't think so.
> 
> If you'd really put Sagna and Zabaleta over Walker and Ivanovic, you're crazy. And Rafael is so bad that Fergie picked centre halves ahead of him. Ivanovic is arguably the best right back in the world.
> 
> And Suarez... how silly of me. Why wouldn't United want the best striker in the premier league and one of the top five in the world? Because the tubby grannyshagger will cry? Because he's a Liverpool player? Behave. A Suarez-RVP partnership is sixty league goals per season.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*The middle paragraph is one of the worst posts in this thread all season.

Why Utd wouldn't want Suarez? :evra*


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Zouma is legit great in FM14


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Joel said:


> Cech/Schwarzer/Blackman
> 
> Ivanovic/Azpi/Cahill/Zouma/Terry/Shaw/van Aanholt
> 
> Matic/Ramires/Lampard/van Ginkel/Mikel or someone new
> 
> Oscar/Hazard/Willian/Schurrle/Salah/Piazon or Traore or Thorgan or Atsu
> 
> Costa/Lukaku/Torres


Why not keep Luiz instead of Mikel? More useful and can cover CB when needed.

Are you selling Courtois or trying to re-loan him?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Curry said:


> Why not keep Luiz instead of Mikel? More useful and can cover CB when needed.
> 
> Are you selling Courtois or trying to re-loan him?


Cause we gotta balance the books. Barca are going to give us £30m for Luiz when they panic after not winning anything this season.

We'll sell Courtois. He will be like in his penultimate year and he isn't going to come back and play second fiddle and we're not going to get rid of Cech, so he will not sign an extension. It sucks, as we will regret it, but this is what I see happening. We may even just do a straight swap for Costa or something.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Who's gonna start upfront for City tomorrow? I need help with my fantasy change.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



TheLoneShark said:


> If you'd really put Sagna and Zabaleta over Walker and Ivanovic, you're crazy. And Rafael is so bad that Fergie picked centre halves ahead of him. Ivanovic is arguably the best right back in the world.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:duncan

This Walker? Kyle Walker? Better than Zabaleta?:lmao

I like Ivanovic, but fuck. Best right back in the world? Might be arguable but it'd be a bloody short argument.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Courtois has a bit of an attitude problem

you should have seen his comments regarding mignolet earlier this week

basically told him to stop gunning for his spot in belgium and shut the fuck up

also, ivanovic isnt even the best right back in CHELSEA, let alone the world


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Tbf, Mignolet should shut the fuck up and learn to goalkeep properly, because the laughable stuff he is producing right now isn't good enough to rival Belgium's under 18s goalkeeper forget Courtois.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Jags has been rock solid all season and one of the better centre halfs in the league, so there's that.

Kyle Walker cannot play the fitba, though. He's faster than a whippet. Okay, awesome. So is Adam Gemili. So was Kim Collins for a minute there. Wouldn't want them playing right back, though (unless it was a head of Kyle Walker). Really, Walker as the second best RB in the country is something I can't wrap my head around. Has no positional awareness, isn't a tremendous tackler to make up for that (the way, say, Jamie Carragher was), in general pretty shoddy defensively, etc. Going forward he's, of course, faster'n a whippet, but I'm not sure he actually does a ton with the ball. I guess he can be a really good crosser, but how often do you actually see him do that (tbf I've hardly watched Spurs this season, because they've been dull as shit for most of it)? This is all crazy talk. There's no world where he's better than fucking Zabaleta. Or Sagna. Or Coleman. Or Kim Collins.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

kyle walker is considerably better than sergio aguero

the pfa said so, why would they lie?


----------



## united_07

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



TheLoneShark said:


> So Jagielka will be 32. Got any other experienced centre halves at the club for next season? Didn't think so.
> 
> If you'd really put Sagna and Zabaleta over Walker and Ivanovic, you're crazy. And Rafael is so bad that Fergie picked centre halves ahead of him. Ivanovic is arguably the best right back in the world.
> 
> And Suarez... how silly of me. Why wouldn't United want the best striker in the premier league and one of the top five in the world? Because the tubby grannyshagger will cry? Because he's a Liverpool player? Behave. A Suarez-RVP partnership is sixty league goals per season.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




....so much wrong with this post

Rafael played the most games apart from Evra at the back last season. Rafael had by far his best season last year, ask any united fan on here how much better the team plays compared to when someone like Smalling plays there. He was unlucky to miss out on the PFA team of the year, which funnily enough went to Zabaleta, which had an excellent season. Walker is a defensive liability, the only thing he seems to have in his locker is pace. Also you'd really put Ivanovic higher than someone, although he hasn't this season always played at right back, like Philipp Lahm?.

And yeah the reason why Suarez wont be signed is because Rooney wont be happy..........fpalm


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Joel said:


> *Cause we gotta balance the books.* Barca are going to give us £30m for Luiz when they panic after not winning anything this season.


In:
Costa
Shaw

Out:
Courtois
Mikel
Ba
Marin
Moses
Bertrand
Kakuta
Romeu
Some of the young guys who are never going to get near the first team
And Cole and Eto'o's contracts

Would give us a decent bit of profit to add to what we got in January and Luiz is a much better player to have in the squad than Mikel is.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Curry said:


> In:
> Costa
> Shaw
> 
> Out:
> Courtois
> Mikel
> Ba
> Marin
> Moses
> Bertrand
> Kakuta
> Romeu
> Some of the young guys who are never going to get near the first team
> And Cole and Eto'o's contracts
> 
> Would give us a decent bit of profit to add to what we got in January and Luiz is a much better player to have in the squad than Mikel is.


It's nice making those types of lists of people who you'd like to sell, but to sell players, other clubs actually have to be interested. You think the likes of Mikel and Kakuta would still be contracted here if we could have sold them?

Moses, Marin, Romeu and Bertrand put together probably wouldn't cover the Shaw fee. I saw you saying that Moses and Marin would be £10m each a few weeks ago. Dream on, buddy.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Joel said:


> It's nice making those types of lists of people who you'd like to sell, but to sell players, other clubs actually have to be interested. You think the likes of *Mikel *and Kakuta would still be contracted here if we could have sold them?
> 
> Moses, Marin, Romeu and Bertrand put together probably wouldn't cover the Shaw fee. *I saw you saying that Moses and Marin would be £10m each a few weeks ago. Dream on, buddy.*


Mikel has had his use for us. I'm not saying we'd get £20m for him but I think we could find a buyer somewhere.

As for Moses and Marin, I hadn't really looked into how they were doing this year. I still reckon we could get £15m between them based on past form, relative youth and poor buying by someone else.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Mikel has been useful, but he's played in a position where we could have always improved in, so I think had someone seriously come in for him, we would have sold him. In all his years here, I have only ever heard Galatasaray being interested and I think that was last summer (could be the one before that, ICR).


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Mikel is a Mourinho player, always praises him and we could have sold him to Gala a few months ago if he wanted. Jose also confirmed that Cole is getting a contract extension. We're probably selling Courtois and Ba, Eto'o is leaving. Other than that, I doubt any other high profile player will leave. Maybe Luiz.

Defensively, Ivanovic is up there with the best in the world, his main problem is going forward, not always his fault as we're not playing with a real target man for two years now. Overall, he's probably the best RB in the league this season. 

I'm still hoping for a Cavani deal, rumors that his agent was in London this week and apparently he doesn't like playing out of position in PSG. Cavani will be the perfect striker for the current Chelsea system.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

There were a few Gala and Trabzonspor rumours in the Summer. Might be optimism from me but Mourinho probably wanted to keep him for midfield stability and won't think of him as important now we have Matic. 

I'd rather we let Cole go. We don't need him much now and if we sign Shaw in the summer he'd be my 3rd choice behind shaw and azpi. If we're cutting costs Cole's wage packet would be a good place to start.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

*Not sure why Chelsea fans want Costa. He won't score this many goals outside of Simeone's system and he'll score even less than that in Chelsea's system.

Really interested seeing him play up top for Spain though when it happens.*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Did any other papers reiterate Daily Mail's stance this morning that we're in for Cavani? I just can't fathom it. Though this is Moyes, whose other priority seems to be fucking right back. 


Laugh until cry at LoneShark's posts btw.



kusksu said:


> Even the likes of Valencia and Young are being made to look worse than they are simply because of the poor service they get from the wing.


:moyes5


----------



## EGame

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Joel said:


> Cause we gotta balance the books. *Barca are going to give us £30m for Luiz when they panic after not winning anything this season.*
> 
> We'll sell Courtois. He will be like in his penultimate year and he isn't going to come back and play second fiddle and we're not going to get rid of Cech, so he will not sign an extension. It sucks, as we will regret it, but this is what I see happening. We may even just do a straight swap for Costa or something.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Still a shame about vidic but it's the right time really, he has put in some colossal performances down the years from 06-11 he's probably been one of the best and most consistent united players and defenders in the world. Smalling/Evans/Jones have plenty to do to even get close to prime vidic level.


Also Kyle walker the best behind ivanovic :ti :ti

Nevermind Zaba, Sagna and Rafael i'd add coleman, clyne and fuck even glen johnson ahead of him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Same team apparently my LIVERPOOL FRIENDS.



WOOLCOCK said:


> Just chlamydia.


A better acquisition than Kyle Walker.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

imo united desperately needs cavani

and maybe a number 10 too

also, maybe they could finally take mikel off our hands?










come onnnn, i bet he still has the shirt too, you dont have to pay for a new one!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

why is cavani even being brought up as a possible signing


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Kiz said:


> why is cavani even being brought up as a possible signing


For united? he is imo. Hernandez is off, rvp might be which would leave rooney and woat but sometimes goatbeck. Unless you mean it's not a realistic signing rather than a needed signing.

Tbh apart from a keeper, the number 10 position and maybe rb we need someone for every other position on the pitch :moyes4


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

its both unrealistic and needless


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

De Gea
Rafael Heitinga Distin Fabio
Osman P Neville
Naismith Mata Pienaar
Anichebe​
Best new signing is Fabio.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

For god's sake stop, we're already dead!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



BkB Hulk said:


> De Gea
> Rafael Heitinga Distin Fabio
> Osman P Neville
> Naismith Mata Pienaar
> Anichebe​
> Best new signing is Fabio.



You potato obviously moyesy wouldn't want fabio back.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

maybe this finally the moment to drive manchester united into the ground

like division 7 ground

then from the ashes, FCUM with their safe standing will rise!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Don't you dare mock this glorious day where for once there actually feels like a slight possibility safe standing trials could be introduced you heathen! For anyone not following the story, the Football League officially backed it yesterday (alongside 19 out of 20 Prem clubs either advocating/supporting trials if the government permits them), with the Football League to now lobby the government into either permitting trials of the models, and possibly eventually alter the regulations (there's no formal law to amend, but there are existing regulations that would need updating).

It's still a tall order, but the Lib Dems have been staunch supporters for years and it's consistently one of the most supported schemes today. I recall a few years back there was an online survey giving civilians the chance to put forward laws/measures they most wanted repealed/amended, and Safe Standing dominated by a fair margin. Whether the Government have the bottle to formally approve trials remains to be seen, but their old stance was that it was purely a fans measure, whereas now it's clear high executives at clubs are committed to the idea in some form, which minimalises the reasons they could use to not enforce the request.

I swear if it somehow comes off, it'll be a rewarding experience to have been part of a small bubble for going on five years now, though my work is only scratching the surface of what tireless FSF employess and individuals behind the Roadshow have done for the campaign.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

its like you dont even care about Hillsborough you heartless bastard

everyone gave up flying in planes since the munich disaster, why cant you give up your precious standing?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Forgot to mention actually, but a few United fans were booted out of the Blaize on Thursday, for singing United songs remembering the Munich deceased, on the anniversary of the disaster 56 years ago. Classy eh?

Ironically enough there are enough Liverpool fans, especially match-goers who advocate for a return to standing, but the club daren't speak agains the Hillsborough families. I do have the upmost sympathy for their loss, but that doesn't excuse their ignorance in the vast majority of statements they make regarding safe standing, and quite honestly their deserved campaign for justice surrounding the awful events in Sheffield should be entirely separate from this campaign. Standing had no bearing on Hillsbrough, yet sadly the families remain committed to standing in the way of significant progress for fans across the country.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I want United to beat City and Arsenal. I love laughing at United and all, but now its time for us to win the league. Be our bitches United, be our bitches.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

it's not realistic in the slightest. he's playing well for psg, he's getting paid well, and he's in a team that will always finish 1st or 2nd, and continually be competitive in the cl. he'd cost 60 mil +. that's out of the question for basically every team around.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Jags has been rock solid all season and one of the better centre halfs in the league, so there's that.
> 
> Kyle Walker cannot play the fitba, though. He's faster than a whippet. Okay, awesome. So is Adam Gemili. So was Kim Collins for a minute there. Wouldn't want them playing right back, though (unless it was a head of Kyle Walker). Really, Walker as the second best RB in the country is something I can't wrap my head around. Has no positional awareness, isn't a tremendous tackler to make up for that (the way, say, Jamie Carragher was), in general pretty shoddy defensively, etc. Going forward he's, of course, faster'n a whippet, but I'm not sure he actually does a ton with the ball. I guess he can be a really good crosser, but how often do you actually see him do that (tbf I've hardly watched Spurs this season, because they've been dull as shit for most of it)? This is all crazy talk. There's no world where he's better than fucking Zabaleta. Or Sagna. Or Coleman. Or Kim Collins.


Kim Collins in genuinely my favourite sprinter ever. It's hardly a long list though as it only consists of him and Maurice Greene.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

yes but what little boy hasnt dreamed of playing europa league football while being managed by david moyes


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Seabs said:


> *Not sure why Chelsea fans want Costa. He won't score this many goals outside of Simeone's system and he'll score even less than that in Chelsea's system.
> 
> Really interested seeing him play up top for Spain though when it happens.*



It's basically the same formation.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

i can't see costa being a success in anything that isn't a simeone team. i'm surprised that spain made such a big deal about getting him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I think I'd literally wet myself if we got Cavani. Fantasy formation time!

Cavani

Januzaj - Rooney - Mata

Carrick - Anyone but Tom Cleverley

Anyone but Evra - Smalling - New centre-back - Coleman.

De Gea​
And on the topic of Kyle Walker...










Nemanja Smash.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Come on Liverpool. Do a job on Arsenal today. Agents Sturridge, Johnson, Moses


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Slient Alarm said:


> I think I'd literally wet myself if we got Cavani. Fantasy formation time!
> 
> Cavani
> 
> Januzaj - Rooney - Mata
> 
> Carrick - Anyone but Tom Cleverley
> 
> Anyone but Evra - Smalling - New centre-back - Coleman.
> 
> De Gea​
> And on the topic of Kyle Walker...
> 
> Nemanja Smash.


 his fee will be atleast 50mil. Not sure United will dump 50mil on one player when they're effectively rebuilding a squad


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



TheLoneShark said:


> I'm not saying it has to be those guys... in an ideal world they'd take *Wiltshire* and Suarez, but they're very not for sale. Michu might be worth a punt, too.
> 
> And anyone criticizing Walker and Jagielka as picks wants their head examined. Walker is the second-best right back in the country behind Ivanovic, and Jagielka is Mr. Reliable at centre half. He's had more solid performances than Rio in the last five years.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


who is this lad, anybody know anything about him? :fergie

also Walker :banderas :banderas :banderas

Rafael, Zabaleta, Sagna, Azpilicueta, Coleman, Clyne and even that donkey Glen Johnson are better than Walker.

Walker is incredibly quick, but nothing else about him is any better than average. 

as EGame would say, so much potato salad the past 24 hours from you. just stop plz.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

If we don't beat this Fulham.. Moyes should be fired on the spot.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

First time saying this, but I really hope Liverpool wins against Arsenal for our sake.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Adrien Mercier said:


> First time saying this, but I really hope Liverpool wins against Arsenal for our sake.


Don't worry we beat Liverpool for you(Y)


----------



## Rush

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

We're not going to win. 3-1 at least.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

there's a rumour that gundogan's back injury may be career threatening.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Judging by how long it has kept him out, I'm not surprised those rumours have arose. Really hope not, obviously.

I was looking at Rush's predction and thinking, "what a ******", but I reckon Arsenal will win today, so maybe he is a correct ******.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

I really do hope they win today tbh. Or at least a draw.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

good start lelarse


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Is the collapse on?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

3-0 in the 16th minute, Liverpool look unbelievable right now

Edit: 4-0 after 19 minutes :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Arsenal getting pounded


----------



## ABK

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*

Arsenal getting Rodgered :brodgers.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Arsenal, who have usually had a reliable defence this season has been awful and been opened up with ease. They've been woeful in attack also. The back four are getting caught out easily from the pace and quick counter attack of Liverpool. That and Ozil is having a complete nightmare, at fault for both the 3rd and 4th Liverpool goal by falling over for the 3rd without Henderson even touching him and then the 4th one he gave the ball away cheaply.

Liverpool have been fantastic, they look up for this. Bad signs for United and that 4th spot - it's still achievable for United with Liverpool still to come to Old Trafford but I can't see Liverpool dropping many points in this current form.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Huh, I thought my colonoscopy was next week...damn this is hard to watch as a fan...:$


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Haven't gotten any in a long time? David Moyes can help*



Kiz said:


> there's a rumour that gundogan's back injury may be career threatening.


Kroos it is then...

:moyes1

Devastating if true. At his age you'd think he should be able to recover.

I can't say enough about what incredible work Rodgers has done with Liverpool. They were painful to watch under Hodsgon/Kenny, it was hilarious but they were terrible. The attacking football they're playing now is incredible, at times it's as good as you'll see in Europe. Between some great signings and the commitment to his system they've made ridiculous progress in less than 2 years.

Leaves me with hope that Moyes' damage won't be too destructive...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I agree, Rodger's philosophy of corners is brilliant to watch.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Big game player Ozil delivering again. 

Fuckkin lol. 

*I SAID THIS WOULD HAPPEN*. Arsenal are history.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Somebody give the eulogy. 

Preferably one of the Arsenal fans who didn't think their season would collapse in February. Again.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

calling brickhouse, come down off the roof


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

What? What? Saying Liverpool aren't a big team? Ha.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

This must not be real life. Someone punch me now. 

Let's not get complacent now though.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

This is just set up for Bendtner to come one at half time and inspire the turnaround.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rodgers had it set to kill. Coutinho, Cissokho, Flanagan, Skrtel, Gerrard, Sterling and Henderson all showed real aggression early. Arsenal's best moments came when Wilshere had a cry about being pressed and when Giroud teared up over Skrtel standing in his way.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I just want to see one person now. Brickhouse.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Liverpool are great to watch in free flow attacking mode like that. Sort their defence out and they'll be a great team. Arsenal should be ashamed though. Not sure how they weren't motivated for a game like this at the top of the league. 1-0 up in 2 minutes obviously knocks the stuffing out of you but there's never been signs of any fight either.

Serious question, when was the last time Ozil even played well?*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Brickhouse doesn't have the balls to show his username in this thread today.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Found Brickhouse.










EDIT: just noticed the words as the rope. I assume he's used to those too.

EDIT #2: what the fuck is a neek? Is that what the bottom word says?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

5 

STERLING THE GOAT 

GOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTT 

FIGHT ME ARSENAL FANS FIGHT ME. I WOULD DESTROY YOU.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

What's that Big E?

FIVE

FIVE 

FIVE


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Why does Arsene continue to start Monreal over Gibbs? Swear they've leaked goals whenever he's played compared to when Gibbs plays. 

Just need Wilshere to get sent off to wrap this up now. *


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

NUFC: Krul; Debuchy, Williamson, S.Taylor, Dummett; Anita, Santon; Ben Arfa, Sissoko (c), Sammy Ameobi; De Jong.
Subs: Elliot, Haidara, Yanga-Mbiwa, Gosling, Marveaux, Shola Ameobi, Armstrong.

I think he's got Santon playing as a DM. Pardew has lost his damn mind :jones

At least Shola isn't starting though :hb


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> EDIT #2: what the fuck is a neek? Is that what the bottom word says?


Yeah neek. Essentially a Nerd/Geek. Although I haven't heard anyone be called a neek in years :lmao

Also what a fucking game thus far. Great agression, great forward play. 2 Brilliant strikes from Suarez meaning this game should at least be 7-0.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *Liverpool are great to watch in free flow attacking mode like that. Sort their defence out and they'll be a great team. Arsenal should be ashamed though. Not sure how they weren't motivated for a game like this at the top of the league. 1-0 up in 2 minutes obviously knocks the stuffing out of you but there's never been signs of any fight either.
> 
> Serious question, when was the last time Ozil even played well?*


around a month ago, hes been completely and utterly anonymous since then


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That Dummett has been one of the shittest players I've seen this season and I've seen some fucking shite at Old Trafford, as well as Spotland


----------



## Humph

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Pya shite so I'll just post this instead.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Spoiler: Dumb Arsenal fan


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Obvious way to beat Arsenal is to attack them.

Can't wait to see Moyes set up to stop them again on Wednesday.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Every Arsenal fan right now 










What a display from Pool. 5 goals up and Suarez didn't even need to score. In fact we probably should have scored at least 7 if not 8 or 9. Sterling should have had a hat trick as well. Unreal display.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Spoiler: It gets better for Arsenal


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Demolished by the bin dippers. There' not much else to say really, just embarrassing. No other teams quite do calamities like we do. Every single ones of our player on the field simultaneously shitting themselves. It really is something else.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

oh fuck yeah!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> NUFC: Krul; Debuchy, Williamson, S.Taylor, Dummett; Anita, Santon; Ben Arfa, Sissoko (c), Sammy Ameobi; De Jong.
> Subs: Elliot, Haidara, Yanga-Mbiwa, Gosling, Marveaux, Shola Ameobi, Armstrong.
> 
> I think he's got Santon playing as a DM. Pardew has lost his damn mind :jones
> 
> At least Shola isn't starting though :hb


Considering Santon's love to run up the pitch and do nothing, this is one of my favourite Pardew decisions ever.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


> Spoiler: It gets better for Arsenal


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Also worth noting that Coutinho is very good at football. I remember Pool fans saying that he should be in the Brazil team and me laughing at it, but I really see the case for him now. What's remarkable too is that he can play as a central midfielder now whereas when he was at Inter he was thought of only as a winger/behind the striker type player that offered nothing defensively. Now his pressing off the ball is one of his best qualities. Paulinho has strugggled somewhat at Spurs, so I'd put Coutinho right in for him and I think Brazil would be better for it.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

There are Arsenal fans out there actually celebrating the fact Liverpool didn't get a clean sheet. The Bayern game is gonna be hilarious to watch.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

this fucking team is just hopeless fpalm they have the most ass-backwards results for a team that's close to snatching the title

you'd think after the City match that the lesson was learned and you don't fuck up and play offensively away especially when your defence line isn't exactly top notch, and you can even give that match a pass considering the team needed a hard hit on the bottom to regroup and bounce back from it, but today was just .. I can't even put it in fucking words


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That was very enjoyable to watch. Had the game won in the first 20 mins. We were sublime and Arsenal were poor. Defense was fantastic today, midfield was great and SAS were always dangerous. Fantastic pressing from start to finish which put Arsenal players under a lot of pressure. I jut hope we can perform like this week in week out for the rest of the season without getting complacent againts the smaller sides. 

Very happy Liverpool fan right now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Considering Santon's love to run up the pitch and do nothing, this is one of my favourite Pardew decisions ever.


It's utterly mental. If he wanted to play a defender there then we at least have MYM who has some experience in that position.

It would make a lot more sense if he and Sammy are on the wings but the way they've put the team up on our official website it looks like it's him and Anita there. With Ben Arfa in front and Sissoko/Sammy on the wings. Good God almighty.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


>














Green Light said:


> It's utterly mental. If he wanted to play a defender there then we at least have MYM who has some experience in that position.
> 
> It would make a lot more sense if he and Sammy are on the wings but the way they've put the team up on our official website it looks like it's him and Anita there. With Ben Arfa in front and Sissoko/Sammy on the wings. Good God almighty.


Pardew explained in the pre-match interview that Santon has played there several times at Inter. He also said Cabaye isn't there though and that Chelsea have brought Luiz in.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rocky Mark said:


> this fucking team is just hopeless fpalm they have the most ass-backwards results for a team that's close to snatching the title
> 
> you'd think after the City match that the lesson was learned and you don't fuck up and play offensively away especially when your defence line isn't exactly top notch, and you can even give that match a pass considering the team needed a hard hit on the bottom to regroup and bounce back from it, but today was just .. I can't even put it in fucking words


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It begins


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If Arsenal had Kyle Walker, Phil Jagielka, Sam Vokes and maybe took a punt on Michu they might've got a result there.

Humblings at City & Liverpool, lost at United, couldn't beat Everton or Chelsea at home. Is it any wonder most people said they weren't going to win the league?!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


>


hey, for what it's worth, I know my team was shit and I know we've been trophyless for over 8 years now and finally started to inflate squad-wide, so I'm not gonna go on full butthurt mode and engage in a pointless banter













































24 years now is it ? :troll


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Wes Brown just needs to change his surname to "Red".


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

GODS

Phil regaining his form is making me erect. Dem through balls. Good lord :mark: Sterling is the number one English winger right now. Fantastic performance. Just an amazing team performance all around. Pretty gotten to over conceding that goal tho, I had 5-0 in the Prediction Thread :kobe2

And so begins Arsenal's annual collapse over the next two weeks. Delighted that we will be playing a part in it. :brodgers

Also, if Joel could keep saying before each game that we are gonna lose, that would be great. :banderas


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



#dealwithit said:


> Also worth noting that Coutinho is very good at football. I remember Pool fans saying that he should be in the Brazil team and me laughing at it, but I really see the case for him now. What's remarkable too is that he can play as a central midfielder now whereas when he was at Inter he was thought of only as a winger/behind the striker type player that offered nothing defensively. Now his pressing off the ball is one of his best qualities. Paulinho has strugggled somewhat at Spurs, so I'd put Coutinho right in for him and I think Brazil would be better for it.


That was his best all season. Last few games he's shown glimpses of returning to form, this time he put it all together which is great to see. 



Joel said:


> Judging by how long it has kept him out, I'm not surprised those rumours have arose. Really hope not, obviously.
> 
> I was looking at Rush's predction and thinking, "what a ******", but I reckon Arsenal will win today, so maybe he is a correct ******.


shut your whore mouth Joel. You should know that i always go ridiculously negative when predicting Liverpool games. 



Kiz said:


>


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Tommy Ince you beauty


----------



## Death Rider

Calling brickhouse. Calling brickhouse. :banderas

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*






We WOAT


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Tony Pulis is such a boss. Two debutants scoring now too. Turned that Palace team right around, incredibly. Deserves so much credit, but he plays "dat hoof ball shit" doesn't he?!


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Nige™ said:


> Tony Pulis is such a boss. Two debutants scoring now too. Turned that Palace team right around, incredibly. Deserves so much credit, but he plays "dat hoof ball shit" doesn't he?!


It wound me up earlier how Merson was saying that if Palace stay up it's because of their fans. What a load of cheap cliche bullshit.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

At least Arsenal is still the best away team.

:draper2


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

im a liverpool fan through and through and i must say today was a great result and more pleasing for me as i went on the arsenal forum this morning to see most claiming arsenal were going to walk this game due to liverpool being avarage. i all ways respected arsenal due to the way they run the club the way they play football the way they develope youth. but after what i read i was shocked only due to most arsenal fans claiming they had class. i beg to differ after what i read today. 

liverpool a one man team ?
liverpool shocking i defence ?
liverpool avarage ?

liverpool have played prob the best football this season. pleasing to the eye lots off goals and touch and move football. we are in control off 4th place and only sit five points behind arsenal. so i am baffled. 

i still respect arsenal but some off there fans let them down. rule number one in football never underestimate your oponent. fact off the matter is liverpool were better and as a true fan i can say when we lost too arsenal at the start off the season arsenal desserved there win they were just that much better


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Try to avoid football forums as it's inhabitants are beyond mental help.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rocky Mark said:


> this fucking team is just hopeless fpalm they have the most ass-backwards results for a team that's close to snatching the title
> 
> you'd think after the City match that the lesson was learned and you don't fuck up and play offensively away *especially when your defence line isn't exactly top notch*, and you can even give that match a pass considering the team needed a hard hit on the bottom to regroup and bounce back from it, but today was just .. I can't even put it in fucking words


And even if it is, we're still playing against one of the best strike partnerships in the league. It's just pure naivety from Wenger and you really expect better from a man of his experience. We often bounce back from these kind of results but it shouldn't keep taking a drubbing for us to realise that you can't always play exactly how you want to. The big games have really exposed some of our failings this season. Not just the results, but the performances.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



jammo2000 said:


> im a liverpool fan through and through and i must say today was a great result and more pleasing for me as i went on the arsenal forum this morning to see most claiming arsenal were going to walk this game due to liverpool being avarage. i all ways respected arsenal due to the way they run the club the way they play football the way they develope youth. but after what i read i was shocked only due to most arsenal fans claiming they had class. i beg to differ after what i read today.
> 
> liverpool a one man team ?
> liverpool shocking i defence ?
> liverpool avarage ?
> 
> liverpool have played prob the best football this season. pleasing to the eye lots off goals and touch and move football. we are in control off 4th place and only sit five points behind arsenal. so i am baffled.
> 
> i still respect arsenal but some off there fans let them down. rule number one in football never underestimate your oponent. fact off the matter is liverpool were better and as a true fan i can say when we lost too arsenal at the start off the season arsenal desserved there win they were just that much better


What the did you expect? Go on any Liverpool forum and they would have said they'd walk through Arsenal. Look at a Spurs forum and they'll say the same in regards to the Spurs-Everton game tomorrow. 

Every fan hypes up their own players and they're the best in their eyes. 

I'm expecting Everton to twat Spurs tomorrow 3-0 because we're acer than them in every department (I'm doing ^^^ now). Get over it you little girl. 

Liverpool fan through and through, you say that as if Liverpool have been in the Championship for the last decade. 

Kin'ell.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hate stats like this from Stelling; "the first time since October 2004 that Crystal Palace have led 2-0 at home in the Premier League." It's only their first season back since that season when they were also relegation contenders.fpalm

I remember when we were winning at Blackpool in 2010, "Blackburn haven't won at Bloomfield Road for 50 years." We hadn't played there for the most part of 50 years tbf so it was a bit tough to do so.

Also this, "they've had over 60% possession but are losing" is getting right on my tits. Until you start getting points for possession it's pointless.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

little girl ? what was that rant about ? my thoughts my opinion and too put you right on one thing. myself not too mention 90% off the liverpool board did not think we was winning the game. i never under estimate an opponent. common sense to be fair.

but the rant from yourself ? confused 

i won't get into a slagging debate. just my opinion but someone has to let it down. bless ya


----------



## ABK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ROUSEY said:


> What the did you expect? Go on any Liverpool forum and they would have said they'd walk through Arsenal. Look at a Spurs forum and they'll say the same in regards to the Spurs-Everton game tomorrow.
> 
> Every fan hypes up their own players and they're the best in their eyes.
> 
> I'm expecting Everton to twat Spurs tomorrow 3-0 because we're acer than them in every department (I'm doing ^^^ now). Get over it you little girl.
> 
> Liverpool fan through and through, you say that as if Liverpool have been in the Championship for the last decade.
> 
> Kin'ell.


 :buried


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

rubbish doesnt even begin to describe that effort. seems that we always rely on 1-2 players. last year it was vinny, this year is dinho. no drive, no passion, just a shitload of passing and that's about it. rubbish effort.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That was the best Dortmund impression I've ever seen, from Liverpool.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*






Not exactly a great performance but solid enough and got the win. Hazard will be in the final 3 for the Ballon D'or this year, second goal was beautiful to watch. It's amazing how much better Matic has made our midfield too, Lampard didn't even have to do anything today.

TOP OF THE LEAGUE :terry


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*And that's why City will not win the league this season. You can't when you're dropping so many points to bottom of the table teams. Watched the last 20ish minutes. Why didn't Pelle let Yaya push forward at all? Silva aside he was their best attacking threat and he was just sat on the halfway line all the time I watched with no signs of Norwich looking to push forward. Some of Pelle's decisions are very confusing at times. Dzeko is such a shit player when things aren't going his way too. West Ham humiliation aside has Negredo/Dzeko ever worked? I know Jovetic started but still. 

We'd be top right now under Fergie. Not because we'd playing like one of Europe's elite but because the level at the top has been poor this season that nobody is really winning the title, just one team is losing it the least.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

LOL AT BA THOUGH. LOL. AT. BA.


----------



## God™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> LOL AT BA THOUGH. LOL. AT. BA.


He's pretty crap. It's like he can't finish unless he's about to fall over but give him a one on one and he'll fuck it up.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

2-0 to West Ham.







From the sound of it the same shit happened from the Arsenal match where we conceded and then somehow conceded again from our own kick off.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Finally. These guys have finally get to taste first position. Now enjoy that taste and run with it. We've only got Anfield as a hard away game left and there is no way we're getting blown out of the water like those PATHETIC PRETENDERS Arsenal when we visit that shithole. Mourinho will know now is the time as well. He knows alright. No matter what he says in front of the cameras, he knows.

Hazard is simply magnificent. Different gravy. This is what he needs to do. Go for the kill. Because he has too much talent to just look pretty in games. He's gotta be effecting them now.

Words cannot describe how much of a Godsend Matic is. We have someone who can get that ball to the attackers faster now and someone imposing. Thank fuck we didn't mess around and just went straight for him.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Great result and an absolutely vital point. Ruddy, Bassong and Tettey were the stand outs in a very disciplined display where we were content to let Citeh have the ball because they were so clueless with it. Those three absolutely commanded the middle of our area and the edge of the box. Yobo and Olsson also did well despite a few moments of sloppiness in dangerous areas. We didn't press very hard at all, choosing to sty deep and compact, but it worked perfectly against a toothless Citeh side. Redmond is incredibly good at getting into dangerous positions, but he isn't half frustrating when he has to try and produce an end product. Redmond has terrific chemistry with the corner flag though, he always seems to find it with his crosses. The one time that he did produce a good final ball RVW was on the end of it...or at least he fuckern should have been. The guy has been an utter dud so far and needs to sort his shit out. Hooper has shown the right attitude that's needed to play for this team, hard pressing, constantly showing for the ball, going in for 50/50's. RVW does none of that. His movement is decent, but even when we get the ball to him in dangerous positions he just can't display any real quality. Pilks created a good chance for himself just after that RVW miss with some clever trickery and should have scored. In all honesty Pellegrini's sub when bringing on Kolarov baffled me because that's what led to our late resurgence, and as Kiz rightly pointed out in the chat box; "i have no idea why we brought kolarov on and then barely gave him the ball."

Btw, I said before the Citeh/Chelsea game that if there ever was a chance of getting a result against this Citeh side that it would be by playing with a deep lying defence in the absence of Aguero. Citeh have failed to score in the past two games without Aguero. Now, I'm sure that other elements played a factor, but it seems far too much of a coincidence IMO.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Finally. These guys have finally get to taste first position. Now enjoy that taste and run with it. We've only got Anfield as a hard away game left and there is no way we're getting blown out of the water like those PATHETIC PRETENDERS Arsenal when we visit that shithole. Mourinho will know now is the time as well. He knows alright. No matter what he says in front of the cameras, he knows.
> 
> Hazard is simply magnificent. Different gravy. This is what he needs to do. Go for the kill. Because he has too much talent to just look pretty in games. He's gotta be effecting them now.
> 
> Words cannot describe how much of a Godsend Matic is. We have someone who can get that ball to the attackers faster now and someone imposing. Thank fuck we didn't mess around and just went straight for him.


this. :genius

Also Eto'o is smiling. That's a good thing.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Not going to get 5/2 on Chelsea to win the league again this season I don't think. Missed the boat on that one I think.

Great results for a few teams to get away from the drop zone today. Hull, Palace & West Ham especially. All managers who get stick for their football but doing tremendous jobs. West Ham fans will be regretting their "Big Sam out" shit now. Now he's got his defence back, three clean sheets in a row and seven points from nine including an away win, and a draw at Chelsea. Pulis just a beast at getting the best out of his teams. Good signings too for them. Hull getting Shane Long & Nikica Jelavic too scoring for them.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Pulis is GOAT.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I said it last week, but one of either Poyet or Pulis should be up for manager of the year. Both have done absolutely outstanding work since taking over sides that essentially looked dead and buried. I don't think that _most_ people have a problem with Pulis' sides playing garbage fitba when he's working with lower end teams on crap budgets btw, it was lack of ability to progress his Stoke side despite an £80 million net spend that attracted a lot of criticism.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Guess I'm behind on things:

Laudrup got sacked?

Legit shocked.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



jammo2000 said:


> little girl ? what was that rant about ? my thoughts my opinion and too put you right on one thing. myself not too mention 90% off the liverpool board did not think we was winning the game. i never under estimate an opponent. common sense to be fair.
> 
> but the rant from yourself ? confused
> 
> i won't get into a slagging debate. just my opinion but someone has to let it down. bless ya


Not a slagging debate, you're just having a whinge because people think their football team is better than your football and I'm just letting you know that isn't just because it was Liverpool which was the reason for fans thinking they're bringing a better team into town.

Just looked at an LFC forum then and they confident of the win prior to kick off and the only doubt was that they beat them earlier in the season and generally do the biz at Anfield yet they were confident of getting the win.



FalseKing said:


> Guess I'm behind on things:
> 
> Laudrup got sacked?
> 
> Legit shocked.


Yes mate. Along with the Titanic sinking.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

And Malaga retiring the #22 shirt.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Mozza is correct tbleroy. Most club message boards are filled with absolute gumps who don't really have a fuckern clue about the game and tend to spout utter bollocks while they wear their rose tinted glasses. Even the better forums tend to have a ratio of gumps/good posters that's "in favour" of the mongs. It's absolutely not worth becoming all het up and bothered about the opinions of over optimistic dullards who lack a semblance of rationality.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

christ.

The united board are going to massacred by the press if Jose wins Chelsea the league. Bobby especially. Dreading it.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> And Malaga retiring the #22 shirt.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Disappointing performance with no ambition or spark or drive. Just awful, these were needed wins what with a busy period coming up when we still have to visit Liverpool, United and Arsenal.

On the plus side of it all Jovetic is looking very good and will hopefully be our bright spark for the rest of the season.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> That was the best Dortmund impression I've ever seen, from Liverpool.


LOL @ you comparing that performance to poverty Dortmund. When was the last time Dortmund had a performance that good? 

Also if Liverpool were impersonating Dortmund they would be selling Saurez to City/Chelsea and be almost 20 points behind in the title race. Which they are not, so back off PUNK.


----------



## obby

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










Fuckin A. Wish this one went in.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



obby said:


> Fuckin A. Wish this one went in.


Looks like Saurez is just impersonating Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

suarez is such a big game flop


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










It never rains but it pours.



steamed hams said:


> 2-0 to West Ham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the sound of it the same shit happened from the Arsenal match where we conceded and then somehow conceded again from our own kick off.


Is that Lambert as a potato or Neelix from Star Trek Voyager?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Fucking haribo, I was just about to post that pic.

Bad day at the office lolllll.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










:lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

so haribo watches star trek voyager?


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I had to research because I thought he was from Deep Space Nine


----------



## God™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I can't stop laughing at that Lambert/potato smilie. :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Fantastic today were liverpool can't deny they play good stuff, sturridge and sterling nailed on for wc imo if stay fit.

Arselol fucking shocklingly bad, :lmao at ozil as well. Has brickhouse posted yet? and many more :lol at that wenger pic.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Skrtel impersonating a non-waste of space :mark:

Coutinho's passing :mark:

STERLING :mark: 

STURRIDGE :mark: 

glad I managed to avoid spoilers for this match this morning and watched it on my DVR. great day, really didn't expect to win this one with kolo and skrtel defending but everyone played really well for the most part.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

What odds have we got on united old boys cole, tunni, rene and :wilkins upestting moyesy tomorrow?

:moyes5


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

8,000,000 to 1. We aren't that shit.

Surely?








Surely?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I fancy young and/or welbeck to score tomorrow, i really don't know why though.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

it just hasn't sunk in yet that Chelsea is gonna win the league this season (yeah there are still some rounds left but at this rate I can't see Arsenal beating Chelsea at the Bridge nor City at home) 

not a popular opinion but I'd settle in for the FA cup, this squad should not leave the season empty handed because of Arsene's arrogance

here's what I predict is gonna happen, we throw in the towel for the cup and exit, then we'll thrash the Spuds and the media is gonna ride over our cocks on how we are "building a team for the future" and we're on the right path etc.. but then Mourinho rams our necks and the chase is over and done, it's 2009 all over again 

and I know the FA cup is nothing to gloat over, but at least it's something to start with, I'd rather win something this season than to pull off a strong lead and end up winning fuck all, this is the same team that hasn't won anything since 2005 so we're in no position to bottle achievements just for the sake of pride, yeah I'd rather win the league and yeah we still got a strong chance statistically but we still got City, Chelsea, Manure, and keep in mind we got a manager who gets my respects for all that is accomplish but insists on making the same mistakes and playing offensively at away games with players like Sagna on the defence

and I'm expecting bs posts about "glory hunting" or shit like that from some of the deluded fellow Arsenal fans who are still living in the past, well excuse me for being a fan and wanting my team to succeed, there's no shame in wanting to win a trophy even if it's the cup after an 8 year drought, Chelsea started their glory generation with the League cup and even the seasons where they lost the League and the CL they still won an FA cup here and there, even in 2003 when we lost the league we still kept momentum and won the FA cup and it was considered a great season 

besides, the debt is almost over and winning a trophy this season would be a huge moral boost for the following seasons to come


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Not really a given that Chelsea are going to win the league this season. Sure, they got most of their tougher fixtures out of the way. But the smaller fixtures are just as important, especially in a season that's been so close at top. I do favor Chelsea to beat Arsenal whenever that fixture arrives, but with only one point separating the two teams I will hold my Arsenal laughter for later. Arsenal do however have a tough month, a few bad results here and they could take big hits in their title aspirations. This recent Hazard form and defensive stability is great, but even we can slip up. And I reckon once Aguero and Fernandinho come back City are going to be a force again. Still really close. I'll say one thing though, this has been a great season so far, considering we were so far removed (at this point) from title contention in 2010-2013. First time since 09-10 we are really challenging. 

City can have their FA Cup win this weekend, I don't really care. I just want us to take every league fixture very seriously. And Champions League too, of course.

BTW, please United take points off of Arsenal. I will join the Moyes brigade this Wednesday :moyes2.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rocky Mark said:


> *Manure,*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Abk™ said:


>


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

You're either ignorant for using that and not knowing the reason behind the Manure taunt or you're a mong for knowing yet using it anyway.

Pick which one you'd rather be then await my reply.

Love CommonSenseMark.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Abk™ said:


>


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I am waiting.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> You're either ignorant for using that and not knowing the reason behind the Manure taunt or you're a mong for knowing yet using it anyway.
> 
> Pick which one you'd rather be then await my reply.
> 
> Love CommonSenseMark.


I'd hope it's just a case of him finding 'Manure' a witty retort (HA), and not being aware of the connotation in which it has been used against United in the past.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Jose complaining about Hazard not winning any Player of the Month Awards this season :banderas

I guess he hasn't been watching many Liverpool games then :sturridge :suarez1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Mourinho looked totally spaced-out in his interview with MOTD. I think he must've been on something, probably smoking a joint with Pardiola after the game. 

Hazard is a disgustingly good player. I hate him.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I'd hope it's just a case of him finding 'Manure' a witty retort (HA), and not being aware of the connotation in which it has been used against United in the past.


He isn't the first to use it here :side: tbh, same as rags that might have been used before.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Use it hear hahahaha. Please have a WOAT-off with CGS.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Am I the only one who finds it odd when people discover the origin of 'Man U' and then act overly apologetic for having used the term? Like, it's not a term I enjoy seeing because of the origin and history, but there's a clear difference between someone who hears it and assumes it's just a media abbreviation of 'Man United', as opposed to people who are aware of the origin and still use it with the desired intent of provoking United fans. I dunno, I've just seen a few people in the past elsewhere react so OTT when they're lectured about the term, but if you weren't aware of it (as quite a majority wouldn't be I assume given the history of when it was first used negatively), then you shouldn't be 'apologetic' for having used it.

If you know of the origin and still find it amusing to use, then you're a cunt though.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> Use it hear hahahaha. Please have a WOAT-off with CGS.


:lmao fpalm.

fuck off.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

To be fair to the guy, anybody hearing 'Manure' for the first time is more than likely going to think "oh, manure is another word for shit, that's like saying Manchester United are shit lol" and isn't gonna know it came from some horrific chant that originated probably decades before he was born.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I think 95% of all Man U users are completely unaware of its connotations. Man City are never called Man C though so it's clearly stuck (Man U) from its original intent to its innocent ignorance now.

I might have been harsh on the manure lad but at best it's still a fucking shit joke.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> Jose complaining about Hazard not winning any Player of the Month Awards this season :banderas
> 
> I guess he hasn't been watching many Liverpool games then :sturridge :suarez1


I think he only pays close attention to threats. So no, he does not watch many Liverpool games :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> I think 95% of all Man U users are completely unaware of its connotations. Man City are never called Man C though so it's clearly stuck (Man U) from its original inner to its innocent ignorance now.
> 
> I might have been harsh on the manure lad but at best it's still a fucking shit joke.


It's perpetuated so often in the media, by pundits alike tbh that I'm sure most just find it an abbreviated term and continue to use it, not knowing the origin as you say. You'll hear a lot of cockney pundits on Sky even use the term quite frequently, and really it is how most of the country will likely refer to United in passing.

Yeah I've never been impressed with the 'Lolerpool', 'Liverfail' brigade tbh. Very low level humour, though when 'Who are Ya' is the go-to 'insult' your average football fan can muster today, I guess we shouldn't be expecting some Stewart Lee esque humour.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> It's perpetuated so often in the media, by pundits alike tbh that I'm sure most just find it an abbreviated term and continue to use it, not knowing the origin as you say. You'll hear a lot of cockney pundits on Sky even use the term quite frequently, and really it is how most of the country will likely refer to United in passing.
> 
> Yeah I've never been impressed with the 'Lolerpool', 'Liverfail' brigade tbh. Very low level humour, though when 'Who are Ya' is the go-to 'insult' your average football fan can muster today, I guess we shouldn't be expecting some Stewart Lee esque humour.


I used arselol earlier :side:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Man Shitty is comedy gold.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Liam Miller said:


> I used arselol earlier :side:


Congrats, you're worse than Hitler.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Arsenal got absolutely shredded that first 25 minutes, that was soemthing special. Well done Liverpool :brodgers

I have seen enough from Salah to be optimistic. He was nervous when the chances came. But when he get rid of that nervousness he will be great. Twice he got into good positions. That's a good sign, he has great pace. We should have score 4 more. We can get even better still. But if we keep winning, and keeping clean sheets. Who am I to complain ?

Top of ze league :wenger

Keep it humble boys, the league is far from over.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

LOL at expecting someone like JOEL to keep it humble


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Congrats, you're worse than Hitler.


Such shitty jokes should get a pass for certain footballing performances.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I am humble. I can run the 100m faster than Bolt, but I don't even gloat about it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Liam Miller said:


> Such shitty jokes should get a pass for certain footballing performances.


No grasshopper, such low-level humour is never encouraged and only exists to feed more idiots to use such embarrassing terms more often. Let it go, this isn't a fight you can win.



Joel said:


> I am humble. I can run the 100m faster than Bolt, but I don't even gloat about it.


A black man good at running. Well I never.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hazard was phenomenal today. :hazard :hazard :hazard


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> A black man good at running. Well I never.


Shit joke.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i never quite got the wit of 'chelski'


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Liam Miller said:


> Shit joke.


You know, you're really earning the Liam Miller name with every passing post. I cannot believe I once urged Seabs to give you back your former name.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> You know, you're really earning the Liam Miller name with every passing post. I cannot believe I once urged Seabs to give you back your former name.


Still the next roy keane and shagging dogs rather than sheep.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ReDREDD said:


> i never quite got the wit of 'chelski'


A Millwall fan probably pioneered it. 'Wit' is being extremely kind.



Liam Miller said:


> Still the next roy keane and shagging dogs rather than sheep.


A morning of awkwardness is better than a night of loneliness. You here me?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The funniest team name adaption I have ever heard is Schalke 03 by far.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Are you genuinely putting fucking a dog on a pedestal above fucking a sheep?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> A Millwall fan probably pioneered it. 'Wit' is being extremely kind.
> 
> 
> 
> A morning of awkwardness is better than a night of loneliness. *You here me?*



Touche.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Wait, so Liam Miller is Keith Lard? I hope he's barred from Crufts.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

waaaaaaaaaait a minute

schalke 03 because we scored 3 goals on them and they scored none!

i just got it!

boy do i feel silly now, i really wish one of you would have explained it to me sooner


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Wait, so Liam Miller is Keith Lard? I hope he's barred from Crufts.












Keane is Lard i'm just trying to be the next Roy, it's only took 10 years and counting.

Next stop become friendly with chiles.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

In 2014 Chelsea is yet to lose a game & have scored 15 goals conceding just once in all competitions, keeping 7 clean-sheets in the process. (Y)


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










What have you got to say for yourself, Alex? "So good" or "free inside"?



Adrien Mercier said:


> conceding just once in all competitions


:moyes2


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Romp is such a posh boy Tory word. I hate journalists.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



haribo said:


> What have you got to say for yourself, Alex? "So good" or "free inside"?
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes2


holy crap









only one euro for a KFC chicken filet sandwich?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> Try to avoid football forums as it's inhabitants are beyond mental help.


Wrestling forums aren't much better. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Wrestling forums aren't much better. :brodgers


id avoid forums in general

or you know what, fuck it, id avoid people everywhere, period. theyre all tna fans arsenal fans fucking nuts


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ReDREDD said:


> holy crap
> 
> only one euro for a KFC chicken filet sandwich?


It was the first thing I noticed.

No stereotyping please, Seabs has already hurt my feelings tonight.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If anyone is going to stereotype it's you, you RACIST.

I had to say it. The Arsenal fans aren't here to. :brodgers










Maybe my favourite Wilshere moment from the match. Even Cissokho is more English than hard tackling Jack.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Liam Miller said:


> Fantastic today were liverpool can't deny they play good stuff, sturridge and sterling nailed on for wc imo if stay fit.
> 
> Arselol fucking shocklingly bad, :lmao at ozil as well. Has brickhouse posted yet? and many more :lol at that wenger pic.


is this even English? worse than anything CGS has ever typo'd :brodgers



BkB Hulk said:


> If anyone is going to stereotype it's you, you RACIST.
> 
> I had to say it. The Arsenal fans aren't here to. :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my favourite Wilshere moment from the match. Even Cissokho is more English than hard tackling Jack.


best thing Cissokho has done all season tbh


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> is this even English? worse than anything CGS has ever typo'd :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> best thing Cissokho has done all season tbh


U wot m8?


It'll take some hard work for me to out do CGS but looks like i'm well on my way.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Team name puns peaked with








It'll take something special to bring us back from where we are now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/manchester-city-exclusive-garry-cook-3124483

this is a surprisingly good interview.



> “Yaya Toure was the one player who became the catalyst for change at the football club,” said Cook.
> 
> “He has become City’s talisman. The popular perception is that we signed Robinho and Carlos Tevez to attract other players to the club.
> 
> “But both of those guys were in it for what they could get rather than what they could do for City.
> 
> “Yaya was different. He came and said, ‘I’m going to make this club great’. He was THE ONE. After we signed him, every top player began to see the possibilities at City.
> 
> “David Silva, for example. If we hadn’t signed Yaya, I don’t think David would have come.
> 
> "Once we signed Yaya, all the others followed. He was like a Pied Piper."


and



> Garry Cook insists he was right to label AC Milan “bottlers” for reneging on a deal to sell Kaka to City five years ago.
> 
> And former City chief executive Cook says the Brazilian ace has since admitted to him that he regrets not completing a world-record £100m transfer to the Etihad. He was sold to Real Madrid instead that summer, and is now back at Milan.
> 
> Cook was slammed for his handling of negotiations, but claims to have hard evidence that proves the move was done until Milan owner - and Italian prime minister - Silvio Berlusconi blocked the deal to boost his political standing.
> 
> Cook said: “I received a lot of criticism for saying that AC Milan bottled it over Kaka – but there is no other way to describe it.
> 
> "I've still got the documentation that confirmed Milan had agreed to sell the player to us. In fact, I have got a picture where I am holding up a City shirt with Kaka on the back with Milan CEO Adriano Galliani. That's how far we had got.
> 
> "But it was clear they had underestimated how selling Kaka would upset the fans and when I went to negotiate with the player's father about terms, it was cleat something wasn't right. They started making the most outrageous demands. There was no way we could meet those terms and I remember asking what the hell was going on.
> 
> "When I saw television pictures of Kaka stood on a balcony waving a Milan shirt over his head, I knew it was time to get out of there."
> 
> Cook added: "My belief is that Berlusconi recognised a PR opportunity. Mr Berlusconi is a skilled politician and it seems that he saw a chance to make some political capital for himself with the people of Milan.
> 
> “Milan agreed to sell Kaka to us. When they saw the negative reaction of the fans, they went back on their word.
> 
> "I later saw Kaka at Robinho's wedding. He admitted that maybe he should have signed for City and that maybe we could try for him again. I told him that ship had sailed.
> 
> "I recently met Kaka again at a UFC event and this time he admitted that he deeply regretted not signing for City."


still think he's an utter twat due to the nedum saga but cannot deny that a big part of what we have now is due to him, so he'll always get that credit.


----------



## Aizen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Ozil, always disappear in the big matches. No surprises there.

I just want to see Liverpool in CL again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



haribo said:


>


"Romped". It's always "romped".

Also, R.I.P Arsenal? We'll piss on their grave on Wednesday then.

:moyes2

/Unwarranted bullishness.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

fpalm

If Arsenal fail to win anything this season (which is rather likely), Arsene should be admonished for his shocking January transfer window. Criminal.


and fuck. Ramsey and Theo are missed badly.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


> LOL @ you comparing that performance to poverty Dortmund. When was the last time Dortmund had a performance that good?
> 
> Also if Liverpool were impersonating Dortmund they would be selling Saurez to City/Chelsea and be almost 20 points behind in the title race. Which they are not, so back off PUNK.


Dortmund 5-1 Bremen.

Granted Arsenal are no Bremen, but they might as well have been the way they rolled over.


----------



## God™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney to Chelsea confirmed, BTW.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

too much hair for it to be Rooney :kanye


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Why didn't they bring back Henry? He always great against Liverpool.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hazard is developing the killer instinct that separates the good from the best. He's been unreal so far but I think he'll get even better in the next few years


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Yesterday was shit. Yeah.:lenny


----------



## AEA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Looking forward to Everton/Spurs today, should be good


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



alex1997 said:


> Looking forward to Everton/Spurs today, should be good


Their last game was dire from memory.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Razor King said:


> Yesterday was shit. Yeah.:lenny


I reckon, should've been 7-1.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Watching Match of the Day before, it was great to see so many Enlgish players continuing to perform well. If only we had a forward thinking coach like Rodgers or Pochettino to get the best out of the likes of Lallana, Sterling, Henderson, Sturridge, Clyne, Shaw, Rodriguez other than dark ages Woy.

I'm not saying we'd win it or get that close, but we'd certainly be better to watch and more competitive.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i watched motd last night too and must say a big wow. the english talent is breaking through. even flanagan is looking very strong. you have sterling looks like he will become a fantastic player. bertrand and the likes off shaw. the back four is looking good.

you then have henderson a player most did not rate but for me is going to become a great. wiltshire was not great yesterday but he is a top player. as well as sturridge even look at adam johnson. you then have rooney and even young townsend. there are others i have not mentioned. lallana ? and you can even throw in lambert yes his 30 but he can add something for this years world cup. 

i still think harry should off got the job. yes he is a crook but he is a good manager with roy his very old english and the game has moved on. he is a good tactical manager must his style is too old for my liking good job we did not get big sam hey.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Nige™ said:


> Watching Match of the Day before, it was great to see so many Enlgish players continuing to perform well. If only we had a forward thinking coach like Rodgers or Pochettino to get the best out of the likes of Lallana, Sterling, Henderson, Sturridge, Clyne, Shaw, Rodriguez other than dark ages Woy.
> 
> I'm not saying we'd win it or get that close, but we'd certainly be better to watch and more competitive.


While I fully agree with what you just wrote, don't you also think that it goes against your defence of the styles produced by the likes of big Sam/pulis/Bruce seeing as there are quite a few of these managerial types who have a regular influence on the development of young English talent? Allardyce is definitely a good example because west ham are renowned for producing lots of potentially good academy prospects. I feel as if that's another valid reason why those managers don't receive as much credit as others, which is something that you often complain about. Ideally the prem would have a dozen more pochettinos' and Rodgers', while the England team would also be treated to something similar.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*All of the players coming through are a great supporting cast though but we don't have THAT guy coming through like Rooney was at one point. We don't have any world class players to compete with the top nations and I don't think anyone coming through will be that guy. That said we could have a nice team for the Euro's if they develop well but then we're still held back by Hodgson who is the wrong style of manager for the players coming through right now. Ideally at Euro 2016 we'd be starting up something like

Hart
Johnson Jones Smalling Shaw
Walcott Henderson Barkley Lallana Sterling
Sturridge​
but we'll have no long term outlook and play half the team who are in their 30's and won't be available for 2018.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I was never a big fan of Flanagan. Even at the start of this season he didn't fill me with confidence but he's come a long way this season. He has been one of our best defenders this season and deserves all the praise he's got. This world cup might be a bit soon for him but he'll be ready for the next EUROs. Sterling is another thats coming along nicely but his finishing is pretty horrendous. If he could up his conversion rate he'd be deadly for us alongside Suarez and Sturridge, who incidentally should be the first striker Woy has on his list for Brazil.

^^^ Glen Jo at right back? Fuck you guys must be desperately hoping he can return to form b/c he's been gash this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

england have some good talent coming through, i've said in the catbox that 2018-22 england will be competitive with the big boys. guys are coming through much better systems and learning the right fitba


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> I was never a big fan of Flanagan. Even at the start of this season he didn't fill me with confidence but he's come a long way this season. He has been one of our best defenders this season and deserves all the praise he's got. This world cup might be a bit soon for him but he'll be ready for the next EUROs. Sterling is another thats coming along nicely but his finishing is pretty horrendous. If he could up his conversion rate he'd be deadly for us alongside Suarez and Sturridge, who incidentally should be the first striker Woy has on his list for Brazil.
> 
> ^^^ Glen Jo at right back? Fuck you guys must be desperately hoping he can return to form b/c he's been gash this season.


*Who is the alternative? Walker? Fuck him. Maybe Clyne I guess.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Sturridge worries me. I will always back him, I did it at Chelsea and now he has moved on, I still am happy when he does well for Liverpool, because I always knew he had it in him... But he has been GARBAGE for England. In those two last qualifiers where England won, he was terrible. Both him and Welbeck were just breaking down attack after attack. They well and truly buried the Daniel name in those two games.

That said, Welbeck usually is good for England, but I'm unsure if Sturridge will be suited to international football.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*COLEMAN IS BACK*:mark:

Interesting to see whether Traore starts or Bobby opts with Mirallas or Naismith to lead the line. Another wonderful goal like last season at the Lane will do me, Mirallas. 

142-1 to Everton.

BARCA LAD AND AIDS ARE ON THE BENCH :mark: 

142-1 to Everton, then when them two come on along with Big Black and Lanky after 70 minutes it will be 241-0 to dem boyz in blue.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Sturridge worries me. I will always back him, I did it at Chelsea and now he has moved on, I still am happy when he does well for Liverpool, because I always knew he had it in him... But he has been GARBAGE for England. In those two last qualifiers where England won, he was terrible. Both him and Welbeck were just breaking down attack after attack. They well and truly buried the Daniel name in those two games.
> 
> That said, Welbeck usually is good for England, but I'm unsure if Sturridge will be suited to international football.


Yeah, he has been fairly gash for England, but he only has nine caps so far to be fair to him. Hopefully his raw talent and club form will earn him enough opportunities in friendlies/qualifiers so that he can prove himself, although I doubt that he will suffer from "The Andy Cole treatment." It's worth bearing in mind that players such as Crouch and Defoe had similarly poor starts to their England careers before going on to smash in a fair number of goals. Obviously Sturridge is at least a level above both of those, so I think he will do well for England in due time.

The Welbeck comparison is an interesting one because personally I think he's more of a Woy type player, one that will put work rate and team play ahead of other qualities such as being selfish/ruthless in front of goal in the manner that Sturridge is (although I'm not suggesting that's a bad quality to have). Maybe Welbeck just fits into Woy's rigid system with more ease than Sturridge? He certainly gets a lot of practice with that at United now, anyway :moyes2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *Who is the alternative? Walker? Fuck him. Maybe Clyne I guess.*


Flanagan is a better alternative based on current trends tbf, but i haven't watched enough of the other sides to really say for sure. Just saying that Johnson has been WOAT this season and he really needs to turn it around. 

As far as Sturridge for England goes, he's a good player and i have no doubt he can succeed at international level.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I have no doubt that Sturridge will perform great for England once they are no longer being coached by a fucking tosspot like Hodgson.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> Flanagan is a better alternative based on current trends tbf, but i haven't watched enough of the other sides to really say for sure. Just saying that Johnson has been WOAT this season and he really needs to turn it around.
> 
> As far as Sturridge for England goes, he's a good player and i have no doubt he can succeed at international level.


*Flanagan is a fair call tbf but I haven't seen much of him at RB. There isn't an obvious answer like with CB, LB, etc is my point anyway.

The problem England make is just picking the 11 best players for their club sides and not developing their own team. It's just a random mix of club players that changes frequently. They really need a manager to say he's going to play this way and then select players which fit that strategy. If Rooney doesn't fit in then don't play him regardless of his reputation. Same with Lallana. He's great but if he doesn't fit into Hodgson's setup then it's pointless shoehorning him in there.

Hope everyone enjoys my analysis today. Could be my big break. Feels odd to be back sitting in this dugout again :mike*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *Flanagan is a fair call tbf but I haven't seen much of him at RB. There isn't an obvious answer like with CB, LB, etc is my point anyway.
> 
> The problem England make is just picking the 11 best players for their club sides and not developing their own team. It's just a random mix of club players that changes frequently. They really need a manager to say he's going to play this way and then select players which fit that strategy. If Rooney doesn't fit in then don't play him regardless of his reputation. Same with Lallana. He's great but if he doesn't fit into Hodgson's setup then it's pointless shoehorning him in there.
> 
> Hope everyone enjoys my analysis today. Could be my big break. Feels odd to be back sitting in this dugout again :mike*


Carra and :mike on analysis, that is a WOAT punditry team. With that little smudge right there on the left of his chin :mike


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

it's interesting to read views of the English team on here. Won't happen but there's serious potential with the line up Seabs posted. could be a good workman like team


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> While I fully agree with what you just wrote, don't you also think that it goes against your defence of the styles produced by the likes of big Sam/pulis/Bruce seeing as there are quite a few of these managerial types who have a regular influence on the development of young English talent? Allardyce is definitely a good example because west ham are renowned for producing lots of potentially good academy prospects. I feel as if that's another valid reason why those managers don't receive as much credit as others, which is something that you often complain about. Ideally the prem would have a dozen more pochettinos' and Rodgers', while the England team would also be treated to something similar.


I see your point with that a bit because it does look contradictory, but I'm more standing up for Pulis & Sam because they're criticised so much, wrongly because their style of play is something so many fans just can't look past. I'd rather see attacking football, I just understand why they go about their football the way they do and think it's wrong they're attacked so negatively by football snobs and managers for not going to games and trying to out attack the likes of Chelsea & Arsenal, like they should just roll over.

It's a difficult situation because teams are entitled to go get results any way they like, and when there's a big gap in terms of budget like West Ham & Chelsea say, you have to be honest and say "we can't match these."

Still though, Tom Ince flourished yesterday under Pulis at Palace, Jason Puncheon too recently, and it was Sam that nurtured Phil Jones at Rovers. Steve Bruce has done really well with the likes of Jake Livermore & Tom Huddlestone, so they aren't exactly not developing their English players.

I'm just trying to see it from both sides at the end of the day. In an ideal world you'd get all managers playing great football but it's not an ideal world. It's a real issue with Rovers fans atm too with Bowyer being a negative Nancy when we finally have some good young players being told to keep the shackles on. It's a tough situation because you can see both sides, and as a coach myself, frustrating as hell.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Wenger was talking like we're 15 points behind Chelsea in his post-match interview... :leslie

These days he has such a defeatist mentality. The whole club does. You'd think we were Spurs. Oh wait!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

What a finish by Adebayor!:clap

This England debate is good. Hopefully Woy steps down or is sacked after a disappointing World Cup, going out at the group stages pitifully and changes are forced. Unfortunately the FA are so pathetic I can see them appointing someone like Gareth Southgate.

The World Cup isn't an ideal time to bring in new players, but the qualifying campaign for the next Euros as a complete fresh start is what we need.

A lineup of something like this:
Hart
Clyne - Jones - Cahill - Shaw
Henderson - Wilshere
Lallana - Rooney - Sterling
Sturridge​


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> De Gea, Rafael, Smalling, Vidic, Evra; Mata, Carrick, Fletcher, Young; Rooney, van Persie.
> substitutes: Lindegaard, Ferdinand, Giggs, Valencia, Kagawa, Januzaj, Hernandez.


again Januzaj on the bench, while Young starts enaldo, otherwise probably the strongest possible lineup


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Should never have lost that.

Spurs 1st shot on target which came in the second half resulted in a goal and there only other shot on target came in the 93rd minute.

Deffo pen on Coleman too in the 90+ minute but as per we don't get penalties. 

Osman and Naismith are not good enough to start. Good to come off the bench but they're shocking starters.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I told you that Everton were running out of steam, Mozza :draper2



Nige™ said:


> I see your point with that a bit because it does look contradictory, but I'm more standing up for Pulis & Sam because they're criticised so much, wrongly because their style of play is something so many fans just can't look past. I'd rather see attacking football, I just understand why they go about their football the way they do and think it's wrong they're attacked so negatively by football snobs and managers for not going to games and trying to out attack the likes of Chelsea & Arsenal, like they should just roll over.
> 
> It's a difficult situation because teams are entitled to go get results any way they like, and when there's a big gap in terms of budget like West Ham & Chelsea say, you have to be honest and say "we can't match these."
> 
> Still though, Tom Ince flourished yesterday under Pulis at Palace, Jason Puncheon too recently, and it was Sam that nurtured Phil Jones at Rovers. Steve Bruce has done really well with the likes of Jake Livermore & Tom Huddlestone, so they aren't exactly not developing their English players.
> 
> I'm just trying to see it from both sides at the end of the day. In an ideal world you'd get all managers playing great football but it's not an ideal world. It's a real issue with Rovers fans atm too with Bowyer being a negative Nancy when we finally have some good young players being told to keep the shackles on. It's a tough situation because you can see both sides, and as a coach myself, frustrating as hell.


I certainly don't have an issue with the lower sides going away to places like Stamford Bridge and grinding out draws with dire ultra negative football. Heck, we did the same thing yesterday against Citeh and it was the correct thing to do. My problem lies more with how the likes of Sam/Pulis/Bruce and even Hughton line their teams up against beatable sides on a regular basis, especially when they have competitive squads and budgets (so I'd exempt Pulis from that right now, although it applied to his later years at Stoke). I remember Sam setting up his team with six in midfield and without a striker while playing hoofball for a large part of this season, even when he resigned Carlton Cole and had his own £6 million signing Maiga available. That to me is the epitome of footballing negativity and it showed in their results and performances. I can't see why any of that was necessary or helpful in the grand scheme of things.

I accept your point about Ince, but how many good young English players has Pulis helped to develop in the long term? Ryan Shawcross? I guess that depends on what your definition of "good" is. I think you're being a bit generous in regards to Bruce developing Huddlestone because there has always been a player there, he just needed the chance to play regularly. The Livermore example is better though. Still, again I'm struggling to think of lots of good young English players that Bruce has greatly improved long term. I think it's fair to say that all managers will be able to take credit for one or two talents, but there definitely isn't a track record for them and I don't think that it's a coincidence that all of those managers have dour philosophies. By your definition Hughton has developed Redmond and Ruddy into potential England players by giving them chances, but when you look closer you will notice that both have regressed as the season has gone on due to Hughton's set up and coaching methods (blame Trollope and Calderwood for that too).

The same applies to Allardyce with Jones (although that was a short term input) because I'm struggling to think of anyone else who he has developed into the calibre of player that could play for England. Look at Kevin Nolan as an example, he has been mentored by Sam for the majority of his career but has never developed the required skill set to be considered as a credible England player. I don't believe that's a coincidence either seeing as Sam has developed Nolan into a player who concentrates on percentage play at the expense of technical qualities, things such as winning knock downs and poaching goals. Now on paper you could say that Allardyce has turned Nolan into something of a player, but my example shows how being trained under a certain coach can limit your top level potential. Has Allardyce developed Nolan into a very effective prem player? Yes. Has Allardyce helped Nolan to become an international calibre player in any way? No...and that's the difference. James Tomkins also used to play the ball out from the back in his early West Ham days but that has mostly been coached out of him by Sam and the player has suffered as a consequence. 

Look at other examples of the difference it could make: A guy like Jordan Henderson could develop into a mediocre but effective prem player under the wrong manager, but under Rodgers he has the potential to be much better. The same goes for Sterling who would probably end up as just another SWP or Lennon under a dross manager. It's not a guaranteed formula, but it definitely applies to a certain point.

It's not a criticism of your mindset, I just wanted to give you a bit of perspective on why those managers don't receive so much credit and why it can be a problem for the international set up.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> again Januzaj on the bench, while Young starts enaldo, otherwise probably the strongest possible lineup


Would also argue that Evans starting at cb would make it a stronger line up along with maybe Jones at cm next to carrick instead of Fletch. I'm bit baffled with Young playing ahead of Adnan whose not started a game since Sunderland at OT last month he didn't feature at all v stoke & only got 5 mins v Cardiff & on bench today while Young dint play well v stoke yet starts today? 

Bench looks strong though & apart from young ahead if adnan I like the look of that side hopefully mata is given more freedom to roam inside off the right flank while Young provide more width on LW & it allow rafael to bomb on down right. Happy that clev is not starting today or involved & fletch is playing instead of him I thought Clev was very poor v stoke to often he plays simple passes to keep ball when players ahead of him he could pass to & to slow in possession but at least with fletch I expect him to get up pitch more & play more forward thinking passes when he sees player available also I don't see clev ever being a good partner to carrick while carrick is around playing as the 2 don't gel together well unlike like Jones & Fletch do IMO. 

Hopefully get some form going now & start by winning today v Fulham we have normally started games well then fizzled out after the first 20mins then it becomes a struggle for us to grind teams down as teams sit deep & compact & can't find way to break them down. We also don't create enough good chances when we are on top something that we need to address.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Spurs got lucky.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



The Monster said:


> Would also argue that Evans starting at cb would make it a stronger line up along with maybe Jones at cm next to carrick instead of Fletch. I'm bit baffled with Young playing ahead of Adnan whose not started a game since Sunderland at OT last month he didn't feature at all v stoke & only got 5 mins v Cardiff & on bench today while Young dint play well v stoke yet starts today?
> 
> Bench looks strong though & apart from young ahead if adnan I like the look of that side hopefully mata is given more freedom to roam inside off the right flank while Young provide more width on LW & it allow rafael to bomb on down right. Happy that clev is not starting today or involved & fletch is playing instead of him I thought Clev was very poor v stoke to often he plays simple passes to keep ball when players ahead of him he could pass to & to slow in possession but at least with fletch I expect him to get up pitch more & play more forward thinking passes when he sees player available also I don't see clev ever being a good partner to carrick while carrick is around playing as the 2 don't gel together well unlike like Jones & Fletch do IMO.
> 
> Hopefully get some form going now & start by winning today v Fulham we have normally started games well then fizzled out after the first 20mins then it becomes a struggle for us to grind teams down as teams sit deep & compact & can't find way to break them down. We also don't create enough good chances when we are on top something that we need to address.


sorry probably should have made it clearer, I meant with the currently available players, its probably the strongest team bar januzaj


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Moyes actually rates Ashley Young, lol.

That Fulham team is so terrible. No excuse not to put a few past them.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Oliver-94 said:


> Spurs got lucky.


Their whole run under Sherwood has involved a shit load of luck, with the Puncheon missed penalty being a great example of that. I'm expecting Sherwood's honeymoon period to end soon enough because his limited tactical approach is going to be found out eventually.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










The Juve and Pep ones are superb.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> The Juve and Pep ones are superb.


Wow :lmao


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> sorry probably should have made it clearer, I meant with the currently available players, its probably the strongest team bar januzaj


That's fair & agree with that to.

Reckon mata get on score sheet today. I'm hoping that Rooney RvP & mata will click better today they all looked bit rusty v stoke & our set up didn't help with that fiat 4-4-2/4-4-1-1 with none them close enough & mata to wide to often but when did go down middle it saw mata pass to RvP who scored with a week training with RvP & Rooney now back fit I'm hoping that today there are more signs of encouragement that all 3 are starting to get a connection going. I'd like us to score few goals today as well while we at it would also be nice have good performance on first game after the 56th anniversary of the Munich air crash.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Moyes GTFO


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

1-0 Fulham fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao god that is utterly hilarious


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:moyes3

:grinningsidwell


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

As a joke, like 11 minutes into the game:










:moyes5

This is just a fuckern weekly comedy at this point :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

What goes through :moyes4 head, we have adnan, mata and kagawa but I know lets play a rigid 4-4-2 he he he.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

United still win this though surely, no chance they drop points to Fulham at home, right? Hutz


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*












> Manchester United manager David Moyes says the club record signing of Juan Mata will be "the *first* of many" new arrivals at Old Trafford.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Good thing I'm not at OT or I'd jump the barricade and go full GTA on Moyes.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> The Juve and Pep ones are superb.


After this season, it's going to be:

- Mourinho leaves Chelsea, joins Inter and wins the Treble; joins Madrid and wins La Liga, and re-joins Chelsea winning the PL.

:wenger


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

All we do is cross. Seriously, must have nearly 50 in this half.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



steamed hams said:


>


:lmao


----------



## AEA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

For fuck sake, C'mon!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*I don't know what I have to do to win.
*


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

#MoyesIn


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

BTW, is Fellaini still injured or is :moyes3 not playing him?


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Awful first half, absolutely dreadful and that's the Moyes effect for you. However, in Moyes incompetent head he'll say we dominated possession and were very unlucky not to score. The Fulham goal was some of the worst defending ever... a bus could have drove through that gap.

It says something where United have most of possession, do fudge all with it and Fulham score the easiest of goals and look good on the counter attack.

We need to make a drastic change and the only change that makes sense is get rid of Moyes. He's tactically inept, playing the same formation that hasn't worked and showing the motivation skills of a turnip. How a guy buys someone the quality of Mata and still has United playing the same uncreative garbage I have no idea. Well yes I do... Moyes is an R-Tard.

What should be the easiest game to win, the one game to get confidence back up and get a few goals is the very match that is turning out to be a nightmare. All United are doing is overhitting crosses (Young I'm looking at you) or hoofing the ball to no one.

Better pick it up second half.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

After this one I'm gonna stop watching our games till Moyes fucks off.

Inept chump.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

for the third fucking game in a fucking row its fucking obvious than januzaj, our best player this season, needs to be playing, if we lose to this shite Moyes should go


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Just shocking from United. Pumping poor crosses into the box time & time again.fpalm


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I won't be surprised at all if Fulham score a second.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*The most retarded half of football I've ever seen us play. We have a small team and they have a team of giants, especially at CB so our game plan is to cross high balls into the box all match. And then we wonder why Fulham's giants are heading every single ball away with ease. Not only is the strategy stupid but the balls have been poor and there's only 2 players attacking them. Then we leave 5 players outside the box but we still end up being outnumbered when they hit us on the break. WHERE DO THEY PLAYERS DISAPPEAR TO THEN? 

Shit performances from everyone and the most retarded game plan ever. Nearest we've come was from Riise and Fulham have had 3 chances to score all better than we have. They're not playing a striker and they're just sitting 11 players in their own defending half all game

Disgraceful. He really doesn't know what he has to do to win.*


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I honestly feel sorry for United fans. With the team that they have there is no reason they should be in seventh place and struggling to score against the team in last place.

If Moyes doesn't get sacked after losing this, the United board are clueless.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


>


FUCKERN WARZ~!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Utd :lmao

Also this thread title offends me


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I don't know how Moyes can be so inept, does he realise goals can come from the middle of the park? Every week his sub par wingers bombard crosses in to little effect. Get Januzaj on and get the ball through the middle man, pass the ball, keep it on the ground!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Surely the Glazers are going to have to discuss the possibility of sacking him. This can't go on.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

73% of the ball.

And still 0-1.

.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It's pretty easy to see how we killed Kagawa and how we're going to kill Mata.

Moyes is a disgrace.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Bent in

0-2 inc


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

whats with all the crosses? its like Newcastle when they had Carroll


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



General Aladeen said:


> I honestly feel sorry for United fans. With the team that they have there is no reason they should be in seventh place and struggling to score against the team in last place.
> 
> If Moyes doesn't get sacked after losing this, the United board are clueless.


Why on earth would anyone feel sorry for United fans? United's squad is average with an average manager. Simple really :draper2


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

#SAVEUSADNAN


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Gooner said:


> whats with all the crosses? its like Newcastle when they had Carroll


They cross the ball a ridiculous amount of times, like 27 times a game on average, more than anyone else this season.

Its baffling when the people putting the crosses in are young and valencia and they have Januzaj, Rooney and Mata all available to create chances for RVP


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

54 failed crosses.:lmao

Moyes' musical inspiration before the game revelaed.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Januzaj is the only good thing about this team.


----------



## Death Rider

Moyes plz stay for 5 years 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Anybody listening to Justice while watching this match?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

VAN PERSIE!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I NEED MORE PARAGRAPHS


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

CARRICK!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Fucking yes


----------



## MyWord

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Well that papers over the cracks for another week at least :brodgers


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Z. Kusano said:


> Fucking yes


What I was thinking when Carrick scored


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

excellent, moyes in for another week.

still 7 points of 4th.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

LMAO @ THAT CELEBRATION. 

BRB WINNING AGAINST THE WORST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE AT HOME WITH BASICALLY YOUR STRONGEST XI.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


> LMAO @ THAT CELEBRATION.
> 
> BRB WINNING AGAINST THE WORST TEAM IN THE LEAGUE AT HOME WITH BASICALLY YOUR STRONGEST XI.


think its more like celebrating keeping his job, surely he would have been out if the score would have stayed as it was


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Why is GOD doing this to us?

We should have lost and this mong should've been sacked.

There is absolutely nothing to be cheery about.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Good job United, you managed to barely win at home in the last ten minutes against the team at the bottom of the table after crossing the ball into the box around 75 times and missing multiple easy chances.

Fulham can get fucked for this. Hope they do like Portsmouth and fall all the way to League 2.\

*EDIT: NEVERMIND, THEY CAN'T EVEN* :ti


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

WTF


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## God™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*OH MY GOD 

*
*OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

**OH MY GOD 

*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow cunts wow wow fuck off wow


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If Moyes doesn't get sacked I'mma gonna fucking kill somebody.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

can't stop laughing. i can't


----------



## AEA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

fpalm


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Moyes is gone. He's so fucking gone.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Valencia to right back has ended on disaster every single time.

Moyes has to go.


----------



## CGS

Didn't see the game but been keeping up to date with the score :lmao fucking Manchester United. Non stop lols right about now.

Surely they have to do something right sooner or later?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

David Moyes: ''I thought we played very well. We were just unlucky''


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> think its more like celebrating keeping his job, surely he would have been out if the score would have stayed as it was


:moyes4






:moyes3


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Phelan looked piss, get him back.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*






*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Thanks for filling the day with laughs Man Utd :moyes3


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I don't even...

erm. Moyes for 'we played very positive' interview.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:yum:


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Irish Jet said:


> Valencia to right back has ended on disaster every single time.
> 
> *Moyes has to go.*


He should, but we'll end up keeping him around.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Liam Miller said:


> Phelan looked piss, get him back.


Moyes is probably pissed too, you would have to be drunk to send out United with the same failing tactics week after week :side:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> *I don't know what I have to do to win.
> *



*I still don't know what I have to do to win.
*


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

hahahaha


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Time to get rid of him now... that's it, that's the final straw for me. There's no excuses for this now, the players just don't care about playing for Moyes and I don't blame them to be honest. He's tactically inept, he keeps playing the same old tired formation and he's knocked the confidence out of the team. To struggle to beat Fulham, the bottom team at home is an embarrassment. Pack your bags Moyes, it's time to go you useless piece of shit.

Fulham fully deserved the point despite sitting deep the entire match. They looked decent on the counter attack and defended brilliantly. United's defending has gone out the window, no organisation and conceding sloppy goal after sloppy goal.

The style of play is ancient, the passing is awful, the pace to our game is slow and sluggish, Moyes substitutions are abysmal. He's taken the Premier League Champions and he's turned them into a complete laughing stock. A chance to catch up with Everton/Spurs/Liverpool and you play like that... hoofball and non-stop crossing against a very tall, physical team. A complete joke from the start.

Moyes out... the fucktard.


----------



## JasonLives

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Paragraphs incoming. :moyes2

#MoyesIn


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Let's just put this into perspective: Fulham lost 17 of their previous 24 league games this season...SEVENTEEN!!! Yet United couldn't beat them at home with all of that possession :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



JasonLives said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Now change the thread title :shaq


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Can someone (Andre :moyes2) add the Darren Bent goal to the start of that gif so it looks like Moyes is celebrating that?


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH LOL


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Not enough crosses or luck imo


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*There are no words. Even if you let a City fan script this season it wouldn't be this embarrassing. I said last week I'd rather it get worse so we're forced into sacking Moyes but I can't take it being this bad. I said as soon as Valencia came on even at 0-1 that Fulham would score a second down the left. It's happened all 3 times he's put him there. First time you can put down to an honest mistake but when it happens 3 times in as many months both Moyes and Valencia should be crippled. He doesn't only get it wrong but he consistently gets it wrong while finding new ways to get it even more wrong. It's insane. At least his high crossing strategy paid off and got us 2 goals. Oh wait both goals when the ball was played on the floor. Shocking. 

Not enough words in the world to state just how embarrassing this is. Anyone getting a kick out of this is very mean *


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










Dem crosses


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Moyes should've tried to get that beanpole Traore in on loan if he is so insistent on playing high balls into the box. 

You know Shola Ameobi's contract is up in the summer, he's pretty tall... :moyes2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










This will be one of the best gif of the year when we reflect back on 2014.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Dem crosses


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

"Overall we played well" 

LOL


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

How can this delusional clown be our manager?

I don't wanna live on this planet anymore.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


> This will be one of the best gif of the year when we reflect back on 2014.


Honestly, he's turning into the real life Mike Bassett at this point.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

So now Moyes is saying he'll do his best to finish in the top 4, cant wait till the end of the season when he says 'to finish in the top half is a magnificent achievement'


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It's like someone just envisaged the worst season a United fan could experience and designed it to crush their spirits weekly. At the end of the day, there's more to supporting your team than mere wins and losses. If you can't support the team when success isn't everpresent then you don't deserve to experience the riches of success, but fuck me this is just a real pain to watch weekly. It's not even a case of promising displays not being rewarded, but rather abject, lifeless and dismal performances with recurring mistakes and errors for all to see, but nothing is being done to address them and each week the frustration grows.

Don't even know what to say about the tactics today. When you don't even make an attempt to play through the centre against the bottom team in the league at home..there are just no words. Aimless crossing which was never likely to lead to a goal bar the perfect cross and header, no attempt to utilise the full backs to get in behind the defence and vary the crossing, just one dimensional and predictable play with no creativity or thought process. The fact he tried to defend the performance just epitomises the man's lunacy, you don't have to be a top red to spot when a performance is dismal and that was the epitome of dismal.

You're all bastards btw for rejoicing in this debacle.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> It's like someone just envisaged the worst season a United fan could experience and designed it to crush their spirits weekly.


Funnily enough I was just saying something similar to Seabs in the chat box:
_
'If someone had wrote this as a film script about the impact on united from fergie retiring then it would have been laughed at by hollywood execs saying; "fuckern hell, we couldn't sell this to mongs even with michael bay explosions plastered all over the shop.'_

It's just the most bizzare implosion that I've witnessed in football, especially within this sort of time frame. I'm not complaing though, I've wanted a new series/film of Mike Bassett for ages now and I'm finally getting a real life version :moyes2


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

At this point I think Moyes spends his matchdays panicking he's going to be forced to pole dance for The Glazers to keep his job.

There's no doubt this is a significantly weaker squad than in years past, but it's still an absolutely incredible drop from Ferguson's tenure. Everything just feels so lifeless and meek, whereas even in frustrating spells of Ferguson's reign you always felt United were capable of pulling themselves together and getting out of a poor run of form, with Moyes you just start to imagine how far the embarrassment will go on for.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Glory, glory, Man Utd!


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

This stubbornness to admit they've made a mistake with his appointment will continue to rip us for God knows how much more time . Sticking with a manager is one thing, but doing it with someone who's messed up every single thing you can mess in a single season is quite frankly suicidal. We get that he's Scottish and that's the only reason you put him onboard but maybe you should realize he's worthless. Time for our people to swallow their pride and get us a real manager at the helm. What lows we've got to hit exactly for them to get rid of him?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> BBC Sport's Alistair Magowan at Old Trafford: "David Moyes has admitted he did not expect this season to be quite so bumpy. And he called Fulham's equaliser 'diabolical' from a United point of view."


I bet he didn't expect it to be bumpy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










:ti


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> It's like someone just envisaged the worst season a United fan could experience and designed it to crush their spirits weekly. At the end of the day, there's more to supporting your team than mere wins and losses. If you can't support the team when success isn't everpresent then you don't deserve to experience the riches of success, but fuck me this is just a real pain to watch weekly. It's not even a case of promising displays not being rewarded, but rather abject, lifeless and dismal performances with recurring mistakes and errors for all to see, but nothing is being done to address them and each week the frustration grows.
> 
> Don't even know what to say about the tactics today. When you don't even make an attempt to play through the centre against the bottom team in the league at home..there are just no words. Aimless crossing which was never likely to lead to a goal bar the perfect cross and header, no attempt to utilise the full backs to get in behind the defence and vary the crossing, just one dimensional and predictable play with no creativity or thought process. The fact he tried to defend the performance just epitomises the man's lunacy, you don't have to be a top red to spot when a performance is dismal and that was the epitome of dismal.
> 
> You're all bastards btw for rejoicing in this debacle.


This has been my issue with Moyes all along. I could take the losses and the league position, lord knows we've been spoiled in that area for long enough. It's the dismal brand of football we're being subjected to week in week out. It's embarrassing what we've done with players like RVP, Januzaj, Rooney, Kagawa, Mata etc. how we've somehow managed to have them playing like Stoke. The performance today was damning, doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results, according to Einstein the man is insane. 

You look at the comparison with Brendan Rodgers and what Liverpool were doing last year. The results weren't great but you could see he had a plan, that he was building something. With Moyes he just looks and seems clueless in every regard. Tactically and even personally. Some of his comments are as sickening as our football.

It's just depressing. Every single thing about the man is negative. He's about as inspiring as a bullet to the head.

As a wise man once said, I laugh until cry.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ROUSEY said:


> :ti


This picture right here would probably be the greatest thing to come out of this weekend if it wasn't for yesterday's beautiful display.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



CGS said:


> This picture right here would probably be the greatest thing to come out of this weekend if it wasn't for yesterday's beautiful display.


Aye. Hazard's hattrick was immense.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I know Arsenal fans shouldn't be laughing at anyone else right now, but that Fergie picture is pretty darn great.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Are people watching this BT Sport advert for the FA Cup with Owen? It's..... quite something.*


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


>


WE THEM MOYES BOYS. 

Change that to the thread title. :banderas


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The pleasure of cute thread title changes must be why Joel was too afraid to put up his mod-ship on a bet.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Grow up pls.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ROUSEY said:


> :ti


It's that pricks fault that we're in this position.































Fucking Mick Hucknall.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Brickhouse said:


> The pleasure of cute thread title changes must be why Joel was too afraid to put up his mod-ship on a bet.


:brodgers:brodgers:brodgers:brodgers:brodgers

:wenger


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*






You will never, ever ever win another tro-phy :moyes2

:lenny


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Holding back the players* :moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



David Moyes said:


> "If you're just going to look at the stats and think about the crosses you need to think about the number of passes and I don't think we just went out and crossed the ball. Some people might say that one of the things that Manchester United do is play with width and cross the ball, that's in the genes here."


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*






Moyesie's too shite to mention. :moyes2

I always found Mick Hucknall really creepy, next Man Utd manager maybe? :moyes2 Supposedly he used to play his own music when he brought women back to his house.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:moyes2 - The GOAT

Dat relegation battle next season :moyes1


----------



## Death Rider

Brickhouse said:


> The pleasure of cute thread title changes must be why Joel was too afraid to put up his mod-ship on a bet.


Can you please tell me what the score was yesterday in the arsenal game? Pleaae and thank you. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










Obviously a horrible result for United. No one would have predicted this at the start of the season but that's football for you. I feel as though United need to start from scratch by getting rid of the older guys and have Moyes bring in players that he wants, if they are to stick with him. If given the chance and time, I think Moyes can get a good side together. 

#MOYESIN

:moyes2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I fear these results are so bad that Moyes will get the sack at some point. Honestly, I thought this was a game United couldn't possibly drop points in. Please keep him on. Please.

At least Sherwood looks like he'll keep his job for a while. Completely clueless (Townsend received such intricate instructions that he wasn't even told what side he was playing on), yet he's somehow getting results while not being the better team. So long as that doesn't take them to fourth, I'm happy for it to continue.



Seabs said:


> *Are people watching this BT Sport advert for the FA Cup with Owen? It's..... quite something.*


FA Cup? Don't forget you're out of that too. :moyes2


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Liverpool, feel free to reclaim your laughing stock moniker off us please - it feels wrong. United conceding in the last minute is some fucked up bullshit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> Liverpool, feel free to reclaim your laughing stock moniker off us please - it feels wrong. United conceding in the last minute is some fucked up bullshit.


its a welcome change from watching United scoring at the last minute all the time :cheer


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> Liverpool, feel free to reclaim your laughing stock moniker off us please - it feels wrong. United conceding in the last minute is some fucked up bullshit.


Well it was Arsenal for about a day, but you couldn't even let them have that.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

micky boy was at the game again i see.

was the utd defence a FAIRGROUND today or what. although looking at how old mr simply red looks his making fergie FEEL BRAND NEW. although it did look like fergie was HOLDING BACK THE TEARS. IF YOU DON'T NO ME BY NOW you can tell i am not a huge utd supporter. maybe it is writen in the STARS that utd are on a downward spiral. MONEY'S TOO TIGHT TO MENTION for the glaziers to sack moyes who is on a 6 year contract. did anyone notice david moyes reaction when utd went ahead it was as if he was in WONDERLAND. 

anyway on to the serious stuff now
i have to admit the way moyes has set this utd side up is baffling i can't remember everton playing like this. or is it me. it is very old english were the ball is just hoofed into the box. it was like watching west ham. problem is if utd had a player that had that player in the box that loves getting onto a header then fair play but they havn't.

when they have players like mata and rvp and rooney the ball should be played to feet. i don't get it. also most fans claim the glaziers will not sack moyes and they will be patient.

i love the idea but here is the problem. back in the day when fergie took over utd football was not revolved around cash. course there was money in the sport but not like today. the champions league is worth a fortune with tv rights plus prize money and sponsorship. so back in the day clubs could afford to be patient. this day in age clubs can't stand by a manager if the club is not moving forward hence why we see the amount off sackings in the game. if there is no champions league football you don't attract the players it is that simple. and you don't earn the money the club should earn. and if you don't attract those players then your standing still why clubs like city and arsenal as well as chelsea move forwards. it is how liverpool have been the past four years. then obviously you need that manager that can attract those players on a little budget due to having no champions league. then the manager needs to come up with a plan to get the team playing as best as they can. i don't think moyes has that. his tactics and dynamics off the game is way behind. 

i don't think utd have much choice. if utd lose wednesday i do feel moyes could be shown the door that is just my two pennys worth. no champions league football is crippling i hate utd but the champions league would miss them. and i respect utd. in a way utd have made the league what it is today every club has had to invest and up the tempo to keep up with utd. so fair play to them. but i do feel moyes has to go. i think his lost the changing room all ready. and when that happens it is game over


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Moyes will be sacked/resign/forced out, soon.

He called his players "mentally soft." Most of these are the same players who have multiple trophies, some even a Champions League and God knows how many comeback wins. That doesn't make them all world class players who are beyond reproach but players like that don't become "mentally soft" after a few months.

I'm confident there'll be a revolt after he said that. Who does he think he is? All the cunt has on his CV is League 2 winner and a decade of mediocrity with Everton, and he has the gall to question United players mentality? Good one.

I hope his career is destroyed after we get rid of him.

/Hissy fit :HHH


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

^ tbf half your squad really isn;t good enough and its more a testament to how good Fergie was that you won the title by so much last season. 



Vader said:


> Liverpool, feel free to reclaim your laughing stock moniker off us please - it feels wrong. United conceding in the last minute is some fucked up bullshit.


stuuuuuuuuuuuck with moyes stuck with moyes man united :moyes1



WOOLCOCK said:


> It's like someone just envisaged the worst season a United fan could experience and designed it to crush their spirits weekly. At the end of the day, there's more to supporting your team than mere wins and losses. If you can't support the team when success isn't everpresent then you don't deserve to experience the riches of success, but fuck me this is just a real pain to watch weekly. It's not even a case of promising displays not being rewarded, but rather abject, lifeless and dismal performances with recurring mistakes and errors for all to see, but nothing is being done to address them and each week the frustration grows.
> 
> Don't even know what to say about the tactics today. When you don't even make an attempt to play through the centre against the bottom team in the league at home..there are just no words. Aimless crossing which was never likely to lead to a goal bar the perfect cross and header, no attempt to utilise the full backs to get in behind the defence and vary the crossing, just one dimensional and predictable play with no creativity or thought process. The fact he tried to defend the performance just epitomises the man's lunacy, you don't have to be a top red to spot when a performance is dismal and that was the epitome of dismal.
> *
> You're all bastards btw for rejoicing in this debacle*.























Brickhouse said:


> The pleasure of cute thread title changes must be why Joel was too afraid to put up his mod-ship on a bet.


You just lost 5-1 in an utterly disgraceful display. Still think you're going to win the title you muppet?


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

he has too go. i am a liverpool supporter. i like the fact utd failing means lfc are likely to get top four but i must say utd do deserve better.

and i do respect utd i don't like them but have huge respect for them and like i said utd have made the league what it is. others have had to spend big to try and break the past 20 domination. and i did predict when fergie leaves it will be the end off the domination and it will. 

it was the stability that utd thrived on and now like i said again no club can be patient enough to get that stabilty unless you walk into a strong club that has the players. 

any manager that goes to utd will have it tough. problem utd have got is keeping rvp and rooney i dont think they will keep them. rooney is off to chelsea and rvp will end up back at arsenal garentee it


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Slient Alarm said:


> Moyes will be sacked/resign/forced out, soon.
> 
> He called his players "mentally soft." Most of these are the same players who have multiple trophies, some even a Champions League and God knows how many comeback wins. That doesn't make them all world class players who are beyond reproach but players like that don't become "mentally soft" after a few months.
> 
> I'm confident there'll be a revolt after he said that. Who does he think he is? All the cunt has on his CV is League 2 winner and a decade of mediocrity with Everton, and he has the gall to question United players mentality? Good one.
> 
> I hope his career is destroyed after we get rid of him.
> 
> /Hissy fit :HHH


No chance he walks, and costs himself a 5 year contract payoff.

Moyes needs to go quickly though, while there is at least a tiny chance of making the top 4, players need a boost, its obvious they dont want Moyes as their manager


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



jammo2000 said:


> he has too go. i am a liverpool supporter. i like the fact utd failing means lfc are likely to get top four but i must say utd do deserve better.
> 
> and i do respect utd i don't like them but have huge respect for them and like i said utd have made the league what it is. others have had to spend big to try and break the past 20 domination. and i did predict when fergie leaves it will be the end off the domination and it will.
> 
> it was the stability that utd thrived on and now like i said again no club can be patient enough to get that stabilty unless you walk into a strong club that has the players.
> 
> any manager that goes to utd will have it tough. problem utd have got is keeping rvp and rooney i dont think they will keep them. rooney is off to chelsea and rvp will end up back at arsenal garentee it


Why would you want to see United do better? Fuck that. Also they've spent heaps over the years to stay at the top of the prem. Hell even this season they've spent around 65 million, season before was similar, season before that was around 50 mil. Its not like they've been spending their time developing players. They've been investing fairly heavily in this squad and over the years. In comparison City has just accelerated the timeline a little bit.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

he would have to be silly to quit. not a good selling point to get another job either. a manager has too be a fighter too provale would not look good on his cv. ok his cv is not great his broken every record possible in the wrong way but i would not hire a manager that gives up because he did not feel he was doing his job correct. it will be the same as the hodgson thing at liverpool. 

chanting him out off the club ect... the board would have to give in at some point


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

no no no not do better im well against this hoofing bollox it is killing the game at times and utd have become one off them and utd have been a good footballing side. trust me i love the fact there shite but i don't like the way they are playing its giving out the wrong message for the younger players


----------



## God™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

United fans should stick it out with Moyes. He just needs time to implement his plan, or _project_, if you will.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I can confirm, we are the ultimate potatoes. Loaded with cheese and garlic and smothered in all kinds of sauces and dressings.

I feel sorry for Moyes in a way, but he's just not working at Utd. 

#bringbackfergie :fergie


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Moyes' tactics are just embarrassing to watch. You've just bought a world class playmaker, but rather than get the ball to his feet where he does his damage, we'll just twat the ball into the box and hope for the best.

The trend of United scoring in the dying minutes to equalise or win has now been flipped over too. You can thank Moyes again for that aswell.

:fergie


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *Are people watching this BT Sport advert for the FA Cup with Owen? It's..... quite something.*


Is it the I never miss the fa cup one?



Slient Alarm said:


> I'm confident there'll be a revolt after he said that. Who does he think he is? All the cunt has on his CV is League 2 winner and a decade of mediocrity with Everton


Don't forget he has that Community Shield too :moyes2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










:brodgers


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Man, I was hoping to see a news post of him getting released in the morning.

My day just started badly.

Fuck you, Moyes.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Go easy on Moyes United fans, you're acting like Fulham had to play extra time in midweek or something.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> David McDonnell ‏@DiscoMirror 10h
> Three times Moyes has switched Valencia to right-back at Old Trafford, Man Utd have conceded & it's cost them (Everton, Spurs, Fulham) #MUFC


:moyes3


we need this guy back

https://vine.co/v/MWi3JrlmMi7


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Watch United play the game of their season against us on Wednesday. Just fucking watch.

Thread title. I laugh until cry.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> David McDonnell ‏@DiscoMirror 8m
> Fulham defender Dan Burn on Man Utd's approach: "I've not headed that many balls since the Conference!" Not what Moyes wanted to hear #MUFC


:moyes3


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GOD of CUNT said:


> Watch United play the game of their season against us on Wednesday. Just fucking watch.
> 
> Thread title. I laugh until cry.


And after they do a double on us and we finish third, while they lose to everybody else, Wenger and Moyes will sit together at the table of brotherhood with their individual trophies - the Top-4 Trophy and the Double Over Arsenal Trophy. :wenger :moyes1

I hope Moyes stays on for another season at least. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Yep, Moyes and Wenger are totally comparable.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Yep, Moyes and Wenger are totally comparable.


Wasn't the point.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

At this point I doubt that even if we lose to Arsenal by 10 goals they'll release Moyes.

I mean how much more evidence does one person need to understand that this mong is completely incompetent?


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Amazing how Arsenal fans can continue to feel sorry for themselves even during this season.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

even against the hypocritical ones best efforts, yaya has not been charged by the fa

bellers has been for something vs swansea though. no idea what it is


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










This lad Sterling has some sweet skills. (Y)
Needs to be in the starting 11 for England in the World Cup!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*I'd start him but only because the alternatives for the left wing are pretty dire for us right now.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

probably wouldnt have used a simple trick with a cross that missed the target as a showcase as to why he should be picked but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

everyone loves an elastico though :brodgers

Sterling really needs to improve his finishing. He'd be lethal if he could. He's quick, he's progressing his game nicely but he sucks at scoring off anything more than a tap in.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> everyone loves an elastico though :brodgers
> 
> Sterling really needs to improve his finishing. He'd be lethal if he could. He's quick, he's progressing his game nicely but he sucks at scoring off anything more than a tap in.


It'll come with time, the lad's only 19. If he continues progressing at this pace, he'll be unstoppable in a year or two.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney celebrating the second goal yesterday, cant accuse him of not caring

https://vine.co/v/MWJ1PJAPt5t


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*






Shia Labeouef, son of legendary frnech footballer Frank*, channeling his inner Cantona. What an awful person.

*May not be true


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *Amazing how Arsenal fans can continue to feel sorry for themselves even during this season.*


I don't feel sorry for myself. This season has been way the fuck better than I expected it to be, and if you were going to give me second place and a point off the lead at this stage in the season even before the opening day defeat to Villa I'd have snatched your hand clean off. But nobody likes being thumped, especially against the most insufferable team in the entire universe, and that's exactly what happened on Saturday. You know for a fact you'd be weeping as well.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney's celebrating was all for the cameras. Self obsessed cunt.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

For that celebration alone Rooney the cnut shouldn't become our next team captain.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> Fulham's home game against Liverpool is in doubt due to the Tube strike. Decision will be made tomorrow.





> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> Fulham are concerned that stewards and other club staff may not be able to attend the game if the Tube strike takes place as planned.


FOOOOK

Take the bus you fucks.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Why is our game in doubt yet the West Ham - Arsenal match isn't?

Fulham sounding like they don't want any of us.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> Shia Labeouef, son of legendary frnech footballer Frank*, channeling his inner Cantona. What an awful person.
> 
> *May not be true


That was outstanding :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Firstly someone should kick shia in the nuts and face and secondly are people still backing moyes? mentally capable people that is.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










wonder what Zaha could be referring to...... :moyes5


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 6m
> This wave of strikes was announced on Jan 10. Fulham have had a month to come up with a contingency but only put out a statement today.





> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 3m
> Ray Wilkins suggested the game could be off on Talksport this morning. I asked Liverpool & they'd heard nothing from Fulham. Not good.


Fulham are such fucking filth. Thankfully they'll be relegated soon and will be with the rest of the pub teams.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Lucas Neill back in a Blackburn shirt again tonight for our U21's, likely to get a short term deal.:leslie


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> FOOOOK
> 
> Take the bus you fucks.


that would be rather hard seeing as they'll all be busy being parked


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> Shia Labeouef, son of legendary frnech footballer Frank*, channeling his inner Cantona. What an awful person.
> 
> *May not be true


He just loves to copy people's stuff doesn't he.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Aren't Fulham fans all posh twats anyway? A tube strike doesn't affect your chauffeur's ability to drive a Limo :martinez



Nige™ said:


> Lucas Neill back in a Blackburn shirt again tonight for our U21's, likely to get a short term deal.:leslie


Sounds like a :kean style signing, although I suppose at least this one is just short term...


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> Sounds like a :kean style signing, although I suppose at least this one is just short term...


Just a bit, although we've just managed to narrow down the 30+ overpaid players (largely wankers bar Gomes) from the 5 he brought in 18 months ago to 2 this window. Those signings with the help of Shebby that summer; Etuhu, Best, Gomes, Orr, Murphy are a massive part of the reason we're facing the transfer embargo thanks to FFP. Then there's all the unknown Portuguese players too, down to one from 6/7.

We're still mopping the mess he left up, even though we've had to pay most off and pay out on sponsored loans. It's even worse that Kean and his bent agent, Jerome Anderson cashed in on with 20% between them on some pay offs while they were there running the club.

If Neill wants to play so he can get to the World Cup, he should play for free if that's how much it means to him. I don't see why he'd come to be second fiddle to Kilgallon & Hanley anwyway. If he can't get in the team, he's not going to Brazil. Go somewhere you'll play and you're wanted you lying Champions League seeking, ending up relegation battling greedy cunt.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If Jose doesn't change the team too much then we will win. We should start with Ramires & Matic in defensive midfield, Salah can start. But he needs to sort out his first touch flaw and stop the nervousness and stuttering he showed on his debut. He has immense speed. Wish Fernando Torres is fit, Eto's needs a rest. Ba's work rate off the ball is poor. Could easily lose or drop 2 points if we get complacent. Jose Mourinho better not underestimate Westbrom cause they have nothing to lose


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Apparently Rio Ferdinand has been left out of the warm weather training camp in dubai, no doubt he'll follow vidic on the way out at the end of the season. Don't think he'll be as big a loss as Vidic though.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Do MOLES even like warm weather anyway? :brodgers



ReDREDD said:


> that would be rather hard seeing as they'll all be busy being parked


:banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Rio Ferdinand has been left out of the warm weather training camp in dubai, no doubt he'll follow vidic on the way out at the end of the season. Don't think he'll be as big a loss as Vidic though.


Rio isn't needed for crossing anyway.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> Apparently Rio Ferdinand has been left out of the warm weather training camp in dubai, no doubt he'll follow vidic on the way out at the end of the season. Don't think he'll be as big a loss as Vidic though.


So would this be United's squad at the start of the summer?:



> *GK:* De Gea, Lindegaard, Amos
> 
> *CB:* Jones, Smalling, Evans
> 
> *FB:* Rafael, Buttner
> 
> *CM:* Fletcher, Carrick, Fellaini, Cleverley
> 
> *LW/RW:* Young, Valencia, Nani, Januzaj
> 
> *CAM:* Kagawa, Mata (should probably be with the right wingers :moyes2)
> 
> *ST:* RVP, Rooney, Welbeck, Hernandez, Powell, Bebe


That's a huge rebuilding job right there, with a major lack of depth in regards to defenders. Other than Januzaj, none of the wingers have looked up to it either, while CM has been a massive issue at United for years. Only the keeping and striker departments are looking strong. Please correct me if I've left out anyone significant.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> So would this be United's squad at the start of the summer?:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a huge rebuilding job right there, with a major lack of depth in regards to defenders. Other than Januzaj, none of the wingers have looked up to it either, while CM has been a massive issue at United for years. Only the keeping and striker departments are looking strong. Please correct me if I've left out anyone significant.



And moyes is going to be trusted in spending that money to rebuild :jones

Crouch, baines and big andeh here we come.

DDG

Coleman
Evans
Smalling
Baines

Mata
Fellaini
Cleverley
Young

Rooney 
Someone who can get on the end of crosses.

4-4-2 can't wait.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

im still confused why they signed juan mata

and why juan mata would join. was he really that desperate?


----------



## Death Rider

It is world cup year and he needs games so I can understand the move by him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ReDREDD said:


> im still confused why they signed juan mata
> 
> and why juan mata would join. was he really that desperate?


The World Cup is just around the corner, he needs to be playing.

Edit: What Gambit said.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Liam Miller said:


> And moyes is going to be trusted in spending that money to rebuild :jones
> 
> Crouch, baines and big andeh here we come.
> 
> DDG
> 
> Coleman
> Evans
> Smalling
> Baines
> 
> Mata
> Fellaini
> Cleverley
> Young
> 
> Rooney
> Someone who can get on the end of crosses.
> 
> 4-4-2 can't wait.


I know you're only joking, but LOL at the thought of Baines and Coleman leaving Everton to rejoin THE GINGER ONE at United. Would be surprised if that happened now. Baines has also just signed a new long term contract so Everton would absolutely rinse United for a big fee if they were to sell him, probably at least £20 million. Hardly worth it for a near 30 year old. Would be better off spending £10 million more and signing Shaw, although he's more likely to go to Chelsea who actually have a good manager and will be in the CL next season.

How about Leon Osman for the troublesome CM role? :moyes2



ReDREDD said:


> im still confused why they signed juan mata
> 
> and why juan mata would join. was he really that desperate?


That's the sheer desperation of a man who's just desperate to play regularly...and at the WC no less. I like that attitude from the player, but it does seem like a _rather_ short sighted decision considering the long term implications.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Mata would have had a better chance of flying to Brazil if he stayed in London and started flapping his arms.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










"What am I doing here?"


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

alright, so that explains why he wanted to go

what about united? i mean i get they need world class players, but out of all positions they need to strengthen, they choose this?

also, del bosque will never select juan. and its for the same reason jose didnt either


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Needing a world class player isn't the problem anymore, we need a world class manager.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i think at this point even a mediocre manager would be a step up


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ReDREDD said:


> alright, so that explains why he wanted to go
> 
> what about united? i mean i get they need world class players, but out of all positions they need to strengthen, they choose this?
> 
> also, del bosque will never select juan. and its for the same reason jose didnt either


They signed RVP when they really needed a top class CM, but fortunately for Fergie that move paid off. Going for Mata does seem a strange move at a first glance, but looking at that United squad they needed to sign quality for all of the playing departments barring GK/Striker. Regardless, I think the mentality is "if a top class player becomes available at an affordable price then let's sign him". It's not as if a player of Mata's calibre becomes so easily available every window.

I'd be surprised if Mata went to the WC this year, regardless of what Del Bosque think of him. Just 16 league appearances and 5 assists this season so far (his general performances have hardly been stellar, either), so he would have to make a HUGE impression within the final 13 league games to book himself a ticket to Brazil.




*How much do you guys think United would realistically have to spend to fix their squad issues in order to compete for a top four place next season?* Let's pretend that Moyes isn't the going to be the manager (I bet all United fans have fantasised about that recently!) because they would have to spend about £300 million if that's the case :side: So how much would United realistically need to spend to make their squad good enough for the top four _on paper_?

An experienced reserve CB could be picked up for about £5-£10 million in a kind market. Maybe on a free if you're not too fussy with age.

I reckon United will have to spend a shit load on full backs, probably at least £30 million. Probably closer to £40 million.

Januzaj is a good young winger and the other three would be okay as ressies, so maybe one class winger for £20 million +?

At least one top class CM is a MUST. Maybe two. So based on the signing of one that would probably be around the £30-40 million mark.

CAM looks okay, Mata being the starter and Kagawa being the ressie, although Shinji has been poor this season and has never really settled at United. So his sale could offset the signing of a replacement if it came to that.

So you're probably looking at around at least a £100 million spend just to get back to where you were under Fergie...and that's without taking Moyes into consideration :moyes1

Obviously with a top class manager, chief scout and chief executive you can pick up bargains with loads of potential, but at United two of those positions are filled by Woodward and Moyes. So yeah...I guess Robbie Cooke was responsible for some of Everton's better signings? So I guess there's some HOPE there for United fans...maybe?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Fulham can go get fucked.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Just a note - I really do hope we sign Shaw, but the fact that he is going to cost around the £30m region is fucking disgusting.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

We spent 35 mil on Carroll. ~30 mil for Shaw by comparison is a great deal :jose

Its the price you pay when the comps say you have to have a certain amount of home grown players.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

especially since we're losing cole, and terry and lampard are like a million years old

it should be just about 20 million, unless united jack up the prices


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hopefully they want Bertrand so it's cheaper. Then he and PATRICK VAN AANHOLT can lock the left back position down for 10 years.

Does any Chelsea fans, or Serie A fans know if Wallace is doing anything at Inter?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The way things are going I’m expecting to be seriously underwhelmed by this window. The likes of Vidal/Gundogan/Pogba will be in far too high a demand to join us, and unless we’re willing to pay crazy money, we’re not going to be attracting them IMO. I think we should be concerned about players moving out, I suspect Rooney will get his new record breaking deal, the captaincy and will have done the club up yet again, RVP I’m not sure about. I can see Barcelona being interested, along with a few other big clubs. Considering why he left Arsenal it’s easy to see why he’d have incentive to leave. I tend to believe that where there’s smoke, there’s fire and I’m concerned about reports that he’s not happy, nor would I be surprised. He doesn’t look it.

It’s pretty much a guessing game with as to who’s coming in. I don’t think Moyes is too high on Rafael, so Coleman would be the obvious target. Mascherano would be my dark horse, his form has dropped recently for Barca as a CB and with Bartra coming through and a lot of talk around them reinforcing that position he could be a decent short term option for our midfield. Other than someone like that, who’s fallen out of favour ala Mata, I think we’ll be settling for B level options. The team will look something like this IMO:

De Gea

Coleman Jones Evans Coentrao

Fellaini Mascherano

Januzaj Mata Lallana

Rooney

Bench: Lindy, Smalling, Rafael, Carrick, Valencia, Kagawa, Hernandez​
Out:

Alex Buttner
Nemanja Vidic
Patrice Evra
Rio Ferdinand
Ryan Giggs (Retired)
Anderson
Nani
Robin Van Persie

In:

Seamus Coleman
Fabio Coentrao
Backup CB
Backup LB
Javier Mascherano
Adam Lallana

There’s obviously a need for depth at CB and LB too, so I suspect some players will come in. The world cup will be a big factor too, if certain players make an impact there’ll obviously be links. Often at inflated prices mind. It’s a huge summer, the biggest the club has had in the PL era and while I’m excited, I’m not confident at all


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Hopefully they want Bertrand so it's cheaper. Then he and PATRICK VAN AANHOLT can lock the left back position down for 10 years.
> 
> Does any Chelsea fans, or Serie A fans know if Wallace is doing anything at Inter?


nothing

hes doing absolutely nothing

theyre not even letting him come on as a sub, but they refuse to let him go


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

80-120m spent if we're lucky, 25-40m in on players leaving if we're lucky.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Dude looked so promising in preseason. We need to loan him to a shitter side to ensure he gets games next season.




































Reckon United would be interested in that offer?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Why would Lallana want to leave and join United when Southampton will be finishing higher than them from here on? Same as Coleman really :brodgers

Oh and redead, if the original price for Shaw was around 20 mil then United, Liverpool and Spurs would all likely be in for him. 

I'm enjoying seeing United struggle so much so i'm fully expecting us to go on a string of losses and miss out on 4th b/c thats how football works when you're a Liverpool fan. One blow after another until you just wish irish jet was dead knocked out :homer3


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

the thing about shaw is, well, im hoping our good league position, and his chelsea fandom gives us a leg up over the competition

but im not holding my breath


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Jet, how is the weather in Cuckooland?

You think Masch would even consider wasting his time on some declining Europa League team? :ti

And when you say 'short term option,' I hope you mean it in a 'Masch will leave for a better team' kind of way, and not in a 'we can do better than him' kinda of way.

Masch at United :kobe9


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Players would still join United, because they're United. Maybe they get rid of Moyes in the summer as well and make a big play to get Klopp, who maybe fed up of the Bayernliga.

Looking at United and all the rebuilding they have to do makes me smile as we just need a left back, striker and (possibly but not desperately) one midfielder :kobe10


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Just a note - I really do hope we sign Shaw, but the fact that he is going to cost around the £30m region is fucking disgusting.


you're signing a 15 year player. 2 mil a season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

which striker looks like a good option for us?

i admire costa's crazy workrate, but would he work outside of simeone's system?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Money and Manchetser United are the two reasons players will still join, same reason suarez joined liverpool really because they give him a good offer no doubt and they're liverpool.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GOD of CUNT said:


> I don't feel sorry for myself. This season has been way the fuck better than I expected it to be, and if you were going to give me second place and a point off the lead at this stage in the season even before the opening day defeat to Villa I'd have snatched your hand clean off. But nobody likes being thumped, especially against the most insufferable team in the entire universe, and that's exactly what happened on Saturday. You know for a fact you'd be weeping as well.


:twat



ReDREDD said:


> the thing about shaw is, well, im hoping our good league position, and his chelsea fandom gives us a leg up over the competition
> 
> but im not holding my breath


which will when it comes time for him to sign a contract but if Chelsea are offering around 20 mil, and someone else is around the 30 mil mark then you'd obviously have to up the bid.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> you're signing a 15 year player. 2 mil a season.


Very true.



ReDREDD said:


> which striker looks like a good option for us?
> 
> i admire costa's crazy workrate, but would he work outside of simeone's system?


I think he could due to the his determination. He just seems to have that mentality of he would do anything to be a success. He's someone who will do the pressing that Mourinho wants the striker to do and is in that stocky mould to work as a loan striker for us. I just think him and Mourinho's personalities would mesh together well. The problem would be how he reacts to referees and other shit. He may pick up quite a few bans over here...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

yeah, two cunts. he and moureen would get along delightfully.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> I think he could due to the his determination. *He just seems to have that mentality of he would do anything to be a success. He's someone who will do the pressing that Mourinho wants the striker to do* and is in that stocky mould to work as a loan striker for us. I just think him and Mourinho's personalities would mesh together well. *The problem would be how he reacts to referees and other shit. He may pick up quite a few bans over here...*


remind you of anyone? :suarez1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Yep. The Suarez comparison is very apt, but he's obviously not as talented as the Uruguayan.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> Jet, how is the weather in Cuckooland?
> 
> *You think Masch would even consider wasting his time on some declining Europa League team? *:ti
> 
> And when you say 'short term option,' I hope you mean it in a 'Masch will leave for a better team' kind of way, and not in a 'we can do better than him' kinda of way.
> 
> Masch at United :kobe9


I can confirm I will not be signing for Manchester United.

Shaw at 30 million is nuts. But whatever, it isn't my money :vince$


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> John W. Henry ‏@John_W_Henry 1h
> 
> Arsenal, West Ham and Leyton Orient all ready for the strike but not Fulham?


The big man hath spoken. Good to see that the club aren't up for Fulham's ridiculous gamesmanship


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

West Brom better not beat us for the third straight time at the Hawthorns. If we drop points I will SCREAM (this worked for EGame, so it has to work for me).


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *Amazing how Arsenal fans can continue to feel sorry for themselves even during this season.*


The feeling within the core of Arsenal's fan group isn't positive. It's amazing to think that we're 2nd and only a point off, but after the January transfer window and for some much before it, the hammering at 'Pool was always expected--just that it came against Liverpool and not any other side. Our two big away games at the Etihad and Anfield have resulted in 11 goals conceded. That's shambolic. We still have to visit the Bridge, Goodison, and the Lane where Spurs will play like men possessed and beat us. That's ignoring how we have United tomorrow, and no matter how shit United are, they're always capable of beating us and City are yet to come home. Not an impressive line up, is it?

We have done well but that's only when you look at it in isolation. Last summer, we didn't lose any top players. That's the first since the summer of 2010. 2011/2012 and 2012/2013 were exceptions rather than the norm because we lost key players. Since then we've had a sense of stability and when we've had stability, we've always performed well overall but bottled it at the end. We bottled the League in 2008, we finished forth in a two horse race in 2011, we reached the CL semi final in 2009 and conceded 2 goals in 10 mins to ManU at the Emirates. So, even even if you look at it that way, we start well and bottle it during the latter stages of the seasons. When we start poorly, we do well to finish at the latter stages of the season.

We needed a striker in January. Giroud is hopeless when it comes to big games. His positioning is poor, he doesn't have any sort cohesion with Ozil, his shooting is meh, his heading is meh... He's just not what we need at this level. He's a good striker to have as a back up, but the inability to get a striker in January has dampened the mood really because there's no way we're going to compete in the PL, CL, and the FA Cup with one striker. Even if you ignore Giroud's quality (or lack of), we needed a decent striker to rotate with Giroud. When your next best option is f'kin Bendtner, it's not difficult to find a striker better than Bendtner.

With Arsenal, you just know the script. We will be out of the CL this round; the FA Cup is a possibility, but we bottle it every time. And, we piss our pants when we have to play the big boys in the League. If we are to seriously win something, we have to beat United and City at home; Spurs and Everton away, and hope for a point against Chelsea at the Bridge. Okaaaaaay...

At the end, what matters is what have we accomplished? If we win the FA Cup, it'd be incredible, but if we finish our 9th season without a trophy, I'm sorry but they don't give medals for being at the top of the league for 18 weeks, or being a point off the leaders, at this stage.


----------



## obby

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> wonder what Zaha could be referring to...... :moyes5


I have no idea. Great eternal leader David Moyes believes in all players, and will lead us to glorious victory of the football leauge championship next season.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Mullernsteen going full on tactical genius. After OUTWITTING Moyes he now isn't even going to let a rampant Liverpool IN to Craven Cottage.

Also what do people think of De Gea atm? After playing v well last season he could have done a lot better for some goals conceded recently. Eriksen header went straight through him, as did Etoo's second goal. Then there's the blunder against Sunderland and parrying the ball straight to Bent for Fulham's equaliser.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Razor King said:


> Wasn't the point.


It doesn't need to be. You continue to do it for some reason. Competing for the title, yet apparently the world has ended and it's all Wenger's fault.



Nige™ said:


> Lucas Neill back in a Blackburn shirt again tonight for our U21's, likely to get a short term deal.:leslie


Bad for you, worse for us. At least he's not your captain. This was our chance to get rid of him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

lucas neill is still trying to fitba?

sigh


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BkB Hulk said:


> It doesn't need to be. You continue to do it for some reason. Competing for the title, yet apparently the world has ended and it's all Wenger's fault.


It's not solely Wenger's fault but who started this "top-4 is a trophy," mumbo jumbo? It's just throwing it back because I'm not confident that we will win the title, and you cannot ignore the recent past. Wenger is class, but he's reaching a point of stagnation and his stubbornness or the Board's stubbornness--loaning in an injured player, oh yeah--is reaching stupidity levels. There were rumors that we're going for Garry Barry in the summer and that's because he's free, I'd assume, but there is a lot more to it. Picking up all freebies, refusing to do the necessary for two transfer windows, bringing in injured players, getting hammered by Liverpool at Anfield yet doing nothing but resigning to defeat within the first 10 mins... Wenger just sat there shaking his head after we were 2-0 down. Come on, what was that?

The end determines everything. No, I don't mean end justifies the means, even though it does for some clubs, but if we finish another season without a trophy, it would be our longest run without a trophy in 43 years. That's the point.

Wenger and Moyes are poles apart. One is one of the greatest managers of his generation and another was is just Moyes. But at the end, if both clubs end without trophies and that's a huge thing considering it's Man United, and a norm for Arsenal (sadly), both managers do have their conciliation.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

He shook his head? Outrageous! For all the blame Wenger gets, you lot (disclaimer: I don't mean all Arsenal fans) must be dreading when he finally does leave. Who will you blame then? That post sums it up. It's all Wenger's fault.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BkB Hulk said:


> He shook his head? Outrageous! For all the blame Wenger gets, you lot (disclaimer: I don't mean all Arsenal fans) must be dreading when he finally does leave. Who will you blame then? That post sums it up. It's all Wenger's fault.


What are you arguing about? The Board is at fault and that's why I said the Board's stubbornness too. But imagine any other top club having a manager who hasn't won anything for 8 seasons! It signifies a lot about the mentality within Arsenal right now. As long as Wenger generates profits, the Board don't give a flying fuck.

And, you're clearly not willing to listen. There are only a section within Arsenal that wants Wenger out despite all of this because he is still one of the very best around. It's only his self-defeating philosophies that end up costing him and us, and the Board couldn't care lesser if we won or lost as long as their pockets are filled.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

5-1 wasn't down to Wenger. None of the players gave a fuck.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

5-1 has to be even worse than 8-2 considering how we didn't have half the team then, but against 'Pool, we had almost everyone. Shame.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










lel


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

surely that's not real

it can't be :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Michael Carrick ‏@carras16
Great idea to have a singing section. If I was going as a fan that's where I'd be... #getamongstit



Razor King said:


> What are you arguing about? The Board is at fault and that's why I said the Board's stubbornness too. But imagine any other top club having a manager who hasn't won anything for 8 seasons! It signifies a lot about the mentality within Arsenal right now. As long as Wenger generates profits, the Board don't give a flying fuck.
> 
> And, you're clearly not willing to listen. There are only a section within Arsenal that wants Wenger out despite all of this because he is still one of the very best around. It's only his self-defeating philosophies that end up costing him and us, and the Board couldn't care lesser if we won or lost as long as their pockets are filled.


My contention is that you and some other Arsenal supporters (not Andy, not Mikey, not the American bloke who is obsessed w/Morata for unknown reasons without ever having seen him play, probably not BrickHouse - READ THE DISCLAIMER, JESUS CHRIST) have this ridiculous blaming culture surrounding Wenger. It's Wenger. Wenger, Wenger, Wenger, Wenger, Giroud, Wenger, Giroud and Wenger. United fans complain about Moyes, you complain about Wenger. (Cue: "I WASN'T COMPLAINING ABOUT WENGER THIS TIME". It's not the first time - have at it: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/search.php?searchid=12150769.) It's hilarious and ridiculous all at the same time. And I know you'll talk about the board from time to time too. But Wenger is the reason it's getting hot in Melbourne again. Wenger is the reason there's bushfires in Victoria. Wenger is the reason Arsenal never spend any money. Wenger is the reason Arsenal are right up there with City and Chelsea (apparently a bad thing). Wenger is the reason that there are floods in England. And Wenger is the reason why Fulham are such cunts.

I know this will make no difference. You'll continue to pretend that Wenger has committed some horrible atrocity against Arsenal. People will continue to roll their eyes and giggle. The world will keep turning. That is, unless Wenger makes it stop, the horrible bastard. It's all his fault.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Na it's more than likely fake, still got a laugh out of it tho


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao white pele


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BkB Hulk said:


> Michael Carrick ‏@carras16
> Great idea to have a singing section. If I was going as a fan that's where I'd be... #getamongstit
> 
> 
> 
> My contention is that you and some other Arsenal supporters (not Andy, not Mikey, not the American bloke who is obsessed w/Morata for unknown reasons without ever having seen him play, probably not BrickHouse - READ THE DISCLAIMER, JESUS CHRIST) have this ridiculous blaming culture surrounding Wenger. It's Wenger. Wenger, Wenger, Wenger, Wenger, Giroud, Wenger, Giroud and Wenger. United fans complain about Moyes, you complain about Wenger. (Cue: "I WASN'T COMPLAINING ABOUT WENGER THIS TIME". It's not the first time - have at it: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/search.php?searchid=12150769.) It's hilarious and ridiculous all at the same time. And I know you'll talk about the board from time to time too. But Wenger is the reason it's getting hot in Melbourne again. Wenger is the reason there's bushfires in Victoria. Wenger is the reason Arsenal never spend any money. Wenger is the reason Arsenal are right up there with City and Chelsea (apparently a bad thing). Wenger is the reason that there are floods in England. And Wenger is the reason why Fulham are such cunts.
> 
> I know this will make no difference. You'll continue to pretend that Wenger has committed some horrible atrocity against Arsenal. People will continue to roll their eyes and giggle. The world will keep turning. That is, unless Wenger makes it stop, the horrible bastard. It's all his fault.


If that's your contention, you're talking to the wrong guy.

Surely you ought to think that if I'm calling Wenger one of the best around that it would be impossible to fault him as much as you're abusing hyperbole there? If you want to replace Wenger with Giroud, I'd agree because I think he's hopeless.

Nvm, you're picking the wrong path here.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> Jet, how is the weather in Cuckooland?
> 
> You think Masch would even consider wasting his time on some declining Europa League team? :ti
> 
> And when you say 'short term option,' I hope you mean it in a 'Masch will leave for a better team' kind of way, and not in a 'we can do better than him' kinda of way.
> 
> Masch at United :kobe9


Mascherano joined West Ham ffs. He's a mercenary like Tevez. If we offered the money he'd go.

I actually wouldn't really like the overhaul I mentioned, and I fucking hate Mascherano, but it srikes me as the sort of deals we'll be looking to do. 

It's tough to know who or what Moyes is after because there's been no consistency or any semblance of a long term plan with what we've done this season. We seem to always play with one out and out winger on one side and an out of position #10 on the other, giving us no style or shape at all. It’s a shambles. I keep hearing we’re going to move away from wingers, which we have the personnel to finally do with Kagawa, Mata, Januzaj, Powell to come back etc. yet there’s no evidence that we’re doing that at all. Players like Mata and Kagawa are so marginalised by how we’re playing.

There’s absolutely no reason Moyes should be trusted with this overhaul. Yet he will be, it’s his last chance to save himself, but even then it’s pretty hopeful to think the new players will immediately adapt. So bad was this season that he’s not going to get the time he probably otherwise would have. He’ll be gone by New Year IMO. Gods be good.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
> The tube strike has been suspended so Fulham v Liverpool will be on.


I hope Fulham are aware that there will be ramifications for trying to postpone a game of football that Luis Suarez wants to play.

RIP you fucks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Irish Jet said:


> Mascherano joined West Ham ffs. He's a mercenary like Tevez. If we offered the money he'd go.


not really. when a third party owns your rights they'll send you to the place that benefits them the most. see: falcao. from memory the two transfers allowed those involved to get in deep at west ham. i highly, highly doubt that mascherano and tevez wanted to go to west ham.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That letter is fake, it's a clear rib on Tufty with the 'appointment of David Moyes' comment. I was about to steam in for him being responsible for 'the City ticker' when all he did was get a new one made after the original was taken back by the owner in protest at Glazer's takeover. The singing section did get a trial for the Sociedad home game, but I have no earthly clue if anything will come of it long-term, though it's been said for a while now United are looking to move away fans into the gods of North Stand Tier Three, which woul leave the current away end free for United fans.

FUCK Tufty btw. Absolute mongrel and he's a sore arse with a terribly high opinion of himself, and pretty much a WUM. I've been told the man himself is far different in person, but anytime I've seen him online he's never failed to generally make a tit out of himself.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> How much do you guys think United would realistically have to spend to fix their squad issues in order to compete for a top four place next season? Let's pretend that Moyes isn't the going to be the manager (I bet all United fans have fantasised about that recently!) because they would have to spend about £300 million if that's the case :side: So how much would United realistically need to spend to make their squad good enough for the top four _on paper_?
> 
> An experienced reserve CB could be picked up for about £5-£10 million in a kind market. Maybe on a free if you're not too fussy with age.
> 
> I reckon United will have to spend a shit load on full backs, probably at least £30 million. Probably closer to £40 million.
> 
> Januzaj is a good young winger and the other three would be okay as ressies, so maybe one class winger for £20 million +?
> 
> At least one top class CM is a MUST. Maybe two. So based on the signing of one that would probably be around the £30-40 million mark.
> 
> CAM looks okay, Mata being the starter and Kagawa being the ressie, although Shinji has been poor this season and has never really settled at United. So his sale could offset the signing of a replacement if it came to that.
> 
> So you're probably looking at around at least a £100 million spend just to get back to where you were under Fergie...and that's without taking Moyes into consideration :moyes1


£100m is a good figure. But if we want a complete squad it'll be more.

I wouldn't even say it's a reserve centre back we need. I'd prefer one to insert straight into the first team because I'm not sold on a two of Evans/Smalling/Jones partnership. Full back depends on whether Evra gets a new contract. It's vital that a new left back is brought in, but if Evra goes then I honestly think we'll need two. Something like Shaw (go away Joel) and Coentrao - even though he's not the best defender, I'd be happy with him as a back-up and he'd be an option for the left wing. If it comes down to money constraints, not buying a new winger and having Coentrao as an option there could help. I bet we'll get an obscure left back though since Shaw will come down to the highest bidder and Baines is too expensive for his age. So for at least 2, maybe 3 players there you're talking close to £50m. And that's without thinking about a back-up for Rafael.

Centre midfield - oh boy. Whether they stay or go I'd like to put Cleverley & Giggs aside as last resorts. Even though Giggs hasn't done badly, I don't want to think of a 40/41 year old in our midfield. So that's Carrick, Fletcher and unfortunately Fellaini. Based on this season I wouldn't really want any of them to start but it's likely one will. I really, really want a defensive mid because we still haven't replaced Keane (Hargreaves was the failed solution) and it's painful how easily teams get at the CBs. I have no idea who though. Gundogan is an expensive risk considering his health and who knows if Klopp would do business after his hurt at how Kagawa's done. Watch us get Khedira.

I was so hurt when Mascherano went to West Ham and then Liverpool. He was exactly who I wanted. I'm sure I still have nightmares about him & Tevez joining West Ham with Pardew's grinning mug 

Another CM would be ideal but I honestly don't expect two to be brought in. Is Kroos available or is it all a ruse for a new contract? For two big players to come in though it's going to be at least another 50m - but probably more like 60 or even 70. 

Attacking mid is fine, even if Kagawa goes, because Powell & Lingard will probably come in as alternatives. Wings definitely need a shake-up but it's not the priority. Strangely. If we could get one for cheap enough then by all means. Strikers should be fine for another year.

5 top players for £100m is nearly achievable I suppose. Oh wait, we have Woodward. 5 top players for 25m :moyes2


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

West brom away. lost there the last 2 years but Torres is back for this


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> They signed RVP when they really needed a top class CM, but fortunately for Fergie that move paid off. Going for Mata does seem a strange move at a first glance, but looking at that United squad they needed to sign quality for all of the playing departments barring GK/Striker. Regardless, I think the mentality is "if a top class player becomes available at an affordable price then let's sign him". It's not as if a player of Mata's calibre becomes so easily available every window.
> 
> I'd be surprised if Mata went to the WC this year, regardless of what Del Bosque think of him. Just 16 league appearances and 5 assists this season so far (his general performances have hardly been stellar, either), so he would have to make a HUGE impression within the final 13 league games to book himself a ticket to Brazil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How much do you guys think United would realistically have to spend to fix their squad issues in order to compete for a top four place next season?* Let's pretend that Moyes isn't the going to be the manager (I bet all United fans have fantasised about that recently!) because they would have to spend about £300 million if that's the case :side: So how much would United realistically need to spend to make their squad good enough for the top four _on paper_?
> 
> An experienced reserve CB could be picked up for about £5-£10 million in a kind market. Maybe on a free if you're not too fussy with age.
> 
> I reckon United will have to spend a shit load on full backs, probably at least £30 million. Probably closer to £40 million.
> 
> Januzaj is a good young winger and the other three would be okay as ressies, so maybe one class winger for £20 million +?
> 
> At least one top class CM is a MUST. Maybe two. So based on the signing of one that would probably be around the £30-40 million mark.
> 
> CAM looks okay, Mata being the starter and Kagawa being the ressie, although Shinji has been poor this season and has never really settled at United. So his sale could offset the signing of a replacement if it came to that.
> 
> So you're probably looking at around at least a £100 million spend just to get back to where you were under Fergie...and that's without taking Moyes into consideration :moyes1
> 
> Obviously with a top class manager, chief scout and chief executive you can pick up bargains with loads of potential, but at United two of those positions are filled by Woodward and Moyes. So yeah...I guess Robbie Cooke was responsible for some of Everton's better signings? So I guess there's some HOPE there for United fans...maybe?


*The biggest thing is to make sure Moyes isn't in charge next season. The squad we have would be finishing above Spurs and Everton with a competent manager in charge of them. Liverpool and Arsenal have both stepped up since last season though so we'd need improvements to compete with them for top 4. At that point I think a LB, CM and RM would allow us to challenge for the title because it's not like Chelsea or City blow the competition away. The standard at the top of the league right now isn't all that high but you'd have to assume Chelsea and City will be stronger next season. Said that every season since City won the league but they haven't really kicked on from that.

I think people overstate the net amount that needs to be spent too. There's plenty of players in this squad that can still be sold for £10+m to reinvest back into the squad. Funds are there to buy players too. They were this summer but the muppet brigade couldn't figure out who to spend it on.

Looking at who I'd sell first off to get an idea of how much transfer fees coming in we could get.

Sell:
Rooney (£30+m easily imo)
Kagawa (£10-15m? Dortmund would pay it to get him back)
Nani and Anderson (£20m between them perhaps?)
Valencia (£5m?)
Buttner (probably make up the difference in my valuations of the above)

So we're looking at £65m that can be sold off pretty easily.

Then the positions we need to bring fresh players into:
RB
LB x2
CM x2
RW

RB we only need back up for so say £5m. We need a class LB who can defend. Shaw will be circa £30m but we could keep him for 10 years then so it's only £3m a season which is a bargain really. Back up LB for £5m. Say £15m between 2 reserve wing backs. So £45m so far and we're still making a net profit. We need a world class right winger. It'll be hard to attract one with no Europe and the state that Moyes has left us in but we're still Manchester United and we're still a big club big players will sign for. Mata did. Liverpool were still able to attract Suarez and Coutinho without Champions League. My first pick would be Arda Turan tbh. Affordable and effective going both ways. Can understand why he wouldn't want to go for inflate the cost a little and Atletico will part ways because they're a club who will sell if another club exceeds their valuation of a player. If Falcao can leave then anyone can. Say £30m? There's obviously other options but that price is about right for we can get. I'd throw £20m + Rooney at Jese for what it's worth if he can be prized away from Madrid. 

So £75m now. £10m over what we're selling and we need 2 CMs. I'd overhaul the CM position tbh. I've never liked Carrick defensively and it always shows when teams burst straight through our midfield and make our defenders look like geeks. We need a Mascherano type player who'se sole purpose is to protect the defence being got at. I'd take Mascherano too. He'd go for £10m. I'd want Song first though tbh. His distribution is better than Carrick's and he's better defensively. Then a CM to partner him that has creative freedom across the pitch. Someone who will pick the ball up off the defence from deep and make things happen before you even got to the final third of the pitch. The player Moyes thought Fellaini could be but obviously isn't. We don't even need to break the transfer record for one because there's plenty of rising stars who can fill this position that we could get for £20m or under. Oliver Torres is pretty ideal and isn't enough of a fixture at Atletico yet. He's probably a season off being up to this level but I'd rather a season of transition with someone who can be the right guy for the next years than a good season with someone who won't have any value 3 seasons later. There's plenty of brilliant players we can target for half the price of a Vidal who would never leave anyway. So say £40-50m between them. That leaves us with a net transfer spend of £50-60m. Which is very feasible for Utd tbh and probably around what Chelsea and City's net spend would end up being next transfer window.

So that would leave us with

De Gea/Lindegaard

Rafael/RB
Smalling/Jones/Evans/Keane
LB/LB

CM/CM/Carrick/Fletcher/Cleverley

RW/Zaha
Mata
Januzaj/Young

RVP/Welbeck/Hernandez

I'd be fine with them 4 CBs. 4th choice will start 5 games a season max. It's not worth paying £10m for a CB and knocking Jones even further down the pecking order for CB. We're running out of time on Smalling and Jones now. They should have been the first choice pairing by now. No idea where people have formed the idea that they won't be good enough as a CB pairing. They were great for England U21s together and both have been great for us at CB with other partners. No reason why couldn't be one of the best CB pairings in the league. Committing to a partnership is more valuable than spending £10m on a CB in his 30s to leave us even more vulnerable 2 seasons later when Jones and Smalling still haven't had time to develop.

Carrick, Fletcher and Cleverley are dandy as back up CMs, just not first choice. Someone at RW/Mata/Januzaj is an awesome front 3 in midfield if the right guy is brought in. Young is just fine as a reserve winger and he can fill in on either side, as can Zaha. Maybe a reserve to Mata could be needed but I wouldn't keep Rooney or Kagawa is that guy. The Kagawa project failed and isn't going to be turned around and Rooney is worth much more to us sold than kept. If Mata gets injured then Januzaj can move inwards just fine or that creative genius I signed at CM can move up. Or we can just go with a traditional flat 4-4-2 and play 2 of the strikers up top. Apart from against maybe Chelsea that would work more often than not in the League. I'd give Powell games in the first team too rather than signing another short term player. Whatever happens we're gonna need a season of transition with a new manager, a new first team and new youngsters adapting to the league. It'll be better than overspending on short term fixes hoping for an immediate one season turnaround because that just doesn't happen. 

Do that and you don't rack up an insane net spend in the summer and I'd be pretty confident that squad could challenge for the title the season after next unless another club turns into Bayern and becomes one of the best teams in Europe who only drop 10-20 points a season.

That was longer than I imagined it would be *


steamed hams said:


> Mullernsteen going full on tactical genius. After OUTWITTING Moyes he now isn't even going to let a rampant Liverpool IN to Craven Cottage.
> 
> Also what do people think of De Gea atm? After playing v well last season he could have done a lot better for some goals conceded recently. Eriksen header went straight through him, as did Etoo's second goal. Then there's the blunder against Sunderland and parrying the ball straight to Bent for Fulham's equaliser.


*Clutching at straws to criticise him a little imo. Every goalkeeper makes the odd mistake.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

if you managed to get 20 mil combined for nani and anderson whoever pulls that off deserves to be knighted.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Dortmund sold Kagawa to you guys for around 15 mil or so, you're not going to be able to flog him off back to them for the same price. 10 mil max. 20 mil for Nani and Anderson? lel, not going to happen.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *The biggest thing is to make sure Moyes isn't in charge next season. The squad we have would be finishing above Spurs and Everton with a competent manager in charge of them. Liverpool and Arsenal have both stepped up since last season though so we'd need improvements to compete with them for top 4. At that point I think a LB, CM and RM would allow us to challenge for the title because it's not like Chelsea or City blow the competition away. The standard at the top of the league right now isn't all that high but you'd have to assume Chelsea and City will be stronger next season. Said that every season since City won the league but they haven't really kicked on from that.*


*
If people thought that way about Ferguson, United wouldn't even be close to having more titles than Liverpool

86-87 = 11th(took over in November)
87-08 = 2nd
88-89 = 11th
89-90 = 13th won FA cup
90-91 = 6th
91-92 = 2nd and won league cup
92-93 = 1st

Sometimes, it takes a bit of time to build a winner. I know Man U are a much bigger club today,have more money etc than they were back then but its not as if Fergie won titles right off the bat. Change in philosphy and additional players will always take its toll on a team, you can't always win just off talent alone.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The fergie took 6 years argument is irrelevant in this case and we already know the philosophy of moyes and it ain't good.

We won't get 14m for nani and anderson nevermind 20m unless juve or monaco are feeling generous about nani.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The Fergie comparison means nothing. He took over a team 19th in the league and had won numerous cups with Aberdeen.

You just have to hope nobody has seen Nani the past few years. We'll get upwards of 10m for the pair, but our negotiators are even worse when it comes to selling than buying. Some players we basically give away e.g. Berbatov.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Stinger Fan said:


> If people thought that way about Ferguson, United wouldn't even be close to having more titles than Liverpool
> 
> 86-87 = 11th(took over in November)
> 87-08 = 2nd
> 88-89 = 11th
> 89-90 = 13th won FA cup
> 90-91 = 6th
> 91-92 = 2nd and won league cup
> 92-93 = 1st
> 
> Sometimes, it takes a bit of time to build a winner. I know Man U are a much bigger club today,have more money etc than they were back then but its not as if Fergie won titles right off the bat. Change in philosphy and additional players will always take its toll on a team, you can't always win just off talent alone.


United had won the FA cup 3 times and the 2nd division in like 20 years before Alex took over...

On the other hand United had won 12 premierships, 4 FA cups, 3 League cups and 2 champions leagues in the 20 years before Moyes took over.

The comparisons are entirely useless without even mentioning the 2 managers achievements prior to the United job


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

have to remember with nani he recently signed a pretty mega deal. 4 years at around 120k a week if i'm correct. and then he's barely played, injury or form, whatever. you wont see anyone pony up that type of cash. monaco and that are a pipe dream. i can see him going out on loan. anderson will probably leave for peanuts.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It'll be interesting to see what happens with Rooney's contract with it expiring next summer. The rumblings are he'll sign, but if he has a change of heart, United are in a pretty difficult situation in deciding whether to sell him or keep him for the year and let him go for free. Arsenal did well to get £25m for RVP in that situation but it's tough to guess how much Rooney could go for if he wants to leave. I think he's able to buy himself out of his contract too, which you would assume he would be reimbursed for in a signing on fee.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

In my dreamworld we get klopp in the summer which gets the quality players balls tingling again and mine :robben2


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*The figures are rough. Dortmund would pay at least £10m to get Kagawa back. Very safe investment for them under Klopp. I could easily see a club paying over £10m for Nani. Just because he isn't worth it doesn't mean a club won't pay it. Liverpool fans should really know this better than most. Rooney would probably go for more than £30m anyway so the final figure is pretty close for an estimate regardless.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Yeah the Fergie comparison isn't applicable. He took his time, but he'd proven at Aberdeen he had the long term potential of a great manager by dismantling the Rangers/Celtic domination of the Scottish League, on top of winning a Cup Winners Cup by besting Real Madrid in the final. Really, where has Moyes ever shown he has the prowess and ability to deserve a job as high profile as Ferguson's successor? I'm not trying to be cruel on Moyes, but really what specifically makes him more qualified than say Roberto Martinez?

It isn't the fact United are losing/far off the title that's upsetting a lot of fans (yes you'll get glory obsessed mongs who won't tolerate one season of mediocrity because then they can't boast to their mates in the pub), it's the defeatist manner and basic errors which are being repeated weekly which make Moyes look so out of his depth at this level. Everyone could see sooner or later United's ageing and sparse squad would catch up to them, with Ferguson's departure likely being the catalyst given the shake-up it would ensue. Fans would be more tolerant if the players were showing long term progress and potential, despite more negative results. The fact United look so pitifully meek and feeble, is where the disheartening atmosphere is being born from. If young players were being given the platform to play week in week out, such as at Everton, I think fans would be more understanding of the long-term potential, with Moyes however it's the fact such little promise is being shown, with the one potential talisman of the future being continually benched in recent games in favour of abject wingers in Valencia and Young who at best will serve as squad depth, because never has played well enough consistently for a long time to be a first team regular.

I wish I could assist more with the summer transfer suggestions, but my interest in European Football has really diminished over the past few years, so there's a plethora of great players I probably wouldn't even be able to think of that others could easily suggest. I echo Seabs' sentiment about long term potential being the emphasis however, and co-sign his concerns about Carrick's defensive ability. He's good at reading the game and positioning himself, but he's also very timid in a tackle and has that frustrating policy of standing off his man instead of pressing or hassling the player. A back up RB to Rafael, if only to stop the constant playing of CBs or RWs out of position when he's not available would be wonderful, but the real crux is LB and CM.

LB we need to replace Evra, who is as antiquated as Field Marshall Hague's battle tactics, and identify a long-term replacement. Haribo's point about Coentrao being a serviceable backup/LW option is fine by me, but obviously a priority for me would be a defensively astute LB, especially as the core of the defence will be lost by Vidic and likely Ferdinand's departures.

Seabs covered CM perfectly. We need someone to protect the defence and act as cover for when teams get at us, whilst also sorely needing that creative and inventive spark in midfield. Someone who as Seabs says can link up the play and create openings, without United having to constantly rely on breaking teams down in and around the box. Given United's hopes of fourth being as likely as me making concise posts, I again can't find fault with Seabs' argument of identifying a promising youngster to secure. The chances of securing an already world class player without Europe rest primarily with United's reputation and likely an inflated transfer fee, with the second hardly being ideal from a sustainability aspect with United's financial obligations in reducing the debt. 

A top quality winger would be mandatory if United persist with 4-4-2, however I'd quietly hope United might look to broaden their horizons with the capture of Mata, and eventually embark on a 4-2-3-1, with Mata being utilised in his preferred position and United identifying suitable midfield lynchpins to fit into the system.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

What we need in midfield has been so obvious for years and the ammount of times mentioned in here must be reaching a record number. Someone with defensive capabilities/box to box and a creative one are they really that hard to come across?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *Rooney would probably go for more than £30m anyway so the final figure is pretty close for an estimate regardless.*


You sure? He'll be in his last year of contract, 28 years of age and the pressure will be on United if he decides not to sign a new extension. Arsenal had the same issue with van Persie and got £25m and they were like three interested clubs. How many clubs will be interested in Rooney? Maybe Arsenal. Maybe Madrid if they don't want Suarez. I won't include us anymore as I'm sure we're going to do something with Costa and Courtois.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Just one change. Ramires for Lamps. No messing about here


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

We should be comfortably in the lead at HT. Same old story, just absolutely crap in front of goal. Redmond has finally found an end product from somewhere with his final balls, first absolutely mullering Demel before sending in a peach of a cross to Hooper who forced a good diving save from Adrian with a header. Then Redderz (LOL at that nickname) switched to the right and cut inside to send Snoddy through one on one with a delicious ball down the middle. Snoddy should have taken a touch, but let the ball bounce and muffed up the great opportunity. Ruddy has been dominating his area all night on crosses with WHU's typical game plan of lumping the ball into the box having been ineffective so far. From one of his takes he sent Redmond clear with a brilliant Reina style counter drop kick, which led to a brilliant passing move around WHU's box and a chance for Johnson to score but he was caught stuck on his heels. Then Tettey had a glorious late chance before HT but Adrian saved magnificently. Our defensive shape has been great again but WHU have offered very little so far. We did start to run out steam before HT and let them have too much of the ball, but they did very little with it anyway. Need to take our chances in the second half because this will be a wasted opportunity if we don't win and a massive fuark up if we lose...


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

ridgewell on cahill. stonewall penalty that.

1-0 though. slow and ponderous but got the lead. another cleansheet will do right about now


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Chr1st0 said:


> United had won the FA cup 3 times and the 2nd division in like 20 years before Alex took over...
> 
> On the other hand United had won 12 premierships, 4 FA cups, 3 League cups and 2 champions leagues in the 20 years before Moyes took over.
> 
> The comparisons are entirely useless without even mentioning the 2 managers achievements prior to the United job


Moyes hasn't even had a full season of being the manager yet. My point, be patient chill out United will be fine in the long run.



haribo said:


> The Fergie comparison means nothing. He took over a team 19th in the league and had won numerous cups with Aberdeen.
> 
> You just have to hope nobody has seen Nani the past few years. We'll get upwards of 10m for the pair, but our negotiators are even worse when it comes to selling than buying. Some players we basically give away e.g. Berbatov.


My comparison wasn't of skill but in terms of you can't just fire someone without giving them a full chance like Fergie was given. He could have been fired after 1 year right? That's my point, in order to build something you have to give it time.



Liam Miller said:


> The fergie took 6 years argument is irrelevant in this case and we already know the philosophy of moyes and it ain't good.
> 
> We won't get 14m for nani and anderson nevermind 20m unless juve or monaco are feeling generous about nani.


It's irrelevant because people have no patience?


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The long run, ie after Moyes is saked. Managers that take a defensive stance when you go a goal up at home to Sunderland and Fulham when you are reigning champions deserve not to be given any time.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Marshall made 2 of the best saves of the season, I'm believing the hype about him. Gabby had a guilt edge chance to score but took too long. Villa played well in the second half. At least Cardiff haven't closed the gap but should have won this.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

West Ham top 10 as it stands, another win and clean sheet. #BigSamOut

Crazy league this year, relegation battle will be immense. Cardiff, West Brom & Fulham for me. Watch West Brom equalise tonight and Fulham get an upset tomorrow.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I know a lot of fuss has been made about Mannone lately, especially after upsetting the Moyes cart; but Adrian has been a saviour for West Ham since he broke into the team. Brought in on a free transfer and replaced Jussi as #1 in late December.

5 clean sheets in his last 6 league games including the performance away at Chelsea and it sounds like he's been the MOTM tonight, too. Ridiculous form.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

We're going down...

Couldn't beat an absolutely shit WHU side who constantly let us in on goal, time after time. Hooper is our best striker and he missed two guilt edged chances. Yobo should have at least hit the target from an Adrian fumble. Ruddy's performance was typical of his season. Solid all game, even made a world class save from West Ham's one clear chance but then gifted Collins a headed goal by totally misjudging a cross into the box. I feel sorry for Hughton because he set us up correctly from the start and we were the better team...until he brought on Elmander for Hooper. While Hooper might have had a poor game in terms of finishing, he at least was a constant outlet in behind and you would definitely bank on him scoring before Elmander who offers very little in terms of a threat. Subbing Redmond off was even worse though. Fine, bring Pilks on...for Snodgrass...who has been gash all season and had a nightmare today. Redmond finally has a good game where he's showing an end product and you sub him off? Why? Snoddy has been looking tired for months now while Redmond had energy to spare. An utterly bizarre decision. If we go down (I'm sure we will because we just can't score) then a major part of the reason will be down to Hughton's lack of tactical nous/flexibility in terms of subs. I think Hughton has made something like 65 prem subs this season and not one has led to a goal. I previously said that I feel sorry for Hughton because we just can't put the chances away, but he did sign RVW and Hooper for a combined £13 million. While Hooper had a good spell at the end of 2013, he hasn't been quite good enough overall, while RVW has been a massive flop. Worrying times for us, unless one of those two can pull their finger out...

*I can completely understand why WHU want Sam out now btw*. What a garbage side! Outplayed by NORWICH at the Boleyn Ground ffs. We're the worst away team in the league based on results and performances. I'm sure that smug Allardyce will paint that as a great performance from his side, but they were dire and only won the game because we can't finish to save our lives. For a defensive side they're awfully spawny. Then Ruddy makes a colossal fuck up, leading to our lot chasing the game late on. They counter and score another spawny goal from a deflection. They will probably stay up now, but what's the point of it? To finish lower mid table every season, playing garbage football and never threatening the cups in spite of a huge wage bill and competitive transfer budget? It's absolutely pointless and I can completely see why the Hammer's fans want him out.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

For some reason, I could tell West Brom would get an equalizer.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Aghh fuck, draw not good enough


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Marshall had no right to make that save right at the end. Ridonkulous.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Bottlejob by the players.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> *I can completely understand why WHU want Sam out now btw*. What a garbage side! Outplayed by NORWICH at the Boleyn Ground ffs. We're the worst away team in the league based on results and performances. I'm sure that smug Allardyce will paint that as a great performance from his side, but they were dire and only won the game because we can't finish to save our lives. For a defensive side they're awfully spawny. Then Ruddy makes a colossal fuck up, leading to our lot chasing the game late on. They counter and score another spawny goal from a deflection. They will probably stay up now, but what's the point of it? *To finish lower mid table every season*, playing garbage football and never threatening the cups in spite of a huge wage bill and competitive transfer budget? It's absolutely pointless and I can completely see why the Hammer's fans want him out.


2011/12 - Promoted from Championship
2012/13 - 10th
Currently - 10th

No lower-mid table finish there from where I can see, better than they've had in a long time.

He got 10th in the same way with us in his last full season. It's fucking hideous viewing, no doubt about it, but he gets you mid-table. Some of our fans wanted him out and look what happened to us.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Torres trying to fight people.

lel.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

WEST BROM :mark:

West Brom were brave. Chelsea were poor. The table is tighter. I am happy.

:brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Watched the last 15 of Brom vs Chelsea, WBA battered them during that spell.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Awful second half. Why can Chelsea never play well at the Hawthorns?


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Nige™;30031441 said:


> 2011/12 - Promoted from Championship
> 2012/13 - 10th
> Currently - 10th
> 
> No lower-mid table there from where I can see.
> 
> He got 10th in the same way with us in his last full season. It's fucking hideous viewing, no doubt about it, but he gets you mid-table. Some of our fans wanted him out and look what happened to us.


Oh wow, finishing mid table, what every football fan dreams of!

I know that you love the bloke, but come on. The comparison to your lot is poor as well because the Daves aren't Venkys and how likely is it that they would hire someone like Kean? Very fucking unlikely.

They finished 9th, 10th and 9th under Pardew, Curbs and Zola while playing much better football, so I'm not really sure that they shouldn't want better.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Would be nice for Oscar to turn up anytime soon. Fuck, that was beyond shit.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> Oh wow, finishing mid table, what every football fan dreams of!
> 
> I know that you love the bloke, but come on.


I don't love him. I defend him because he gets called a bad manager when he's not. He's just guilty of playing hideous fucking football.

I only pointed out those finishes because you said "always lower mid-table finishes" when he hasn't had one at West Ham, and his last finish in the bottom half was in 2003 with Bolton, 11 years ago.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hope United draws or beats Arsenal.

MOYES BOYS.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Would be nice for Oscar to turn up anytime soon. Fuck, that was beyond shit.


I agree. Been anonymous for a while now.

Had doubts not only because it was at the Hawthorns, but because we can't capitalize when the other teams throw away points. Need a United win, and a Sunderland (?) draw tomorrow :jose.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

poor performance. west brom deserved the point


----------



## Humph

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

RIP Chelsea


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Both Arsenal and City won't drop points. They both probably win, tbf. Oh well.

Hazard really fucked up a counter which should have resulted in us going two up. He was anonymous for the whole game really, but I guess you can't expect him to be the saviour every game. Still new to this kind of pressure.

Cech fucked up on the equaliser. BAH. So annoying.

I guess we did rob them earlier in the season, so fair play to them.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

West Brom really is our fucking bogey team


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*They should just donate this season's title to charity. League of absolute WOATs.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Nige™;30031913 said:


> I don't love him. I defend him because he gets called a bad manager when he's not. He's just guilty of playing hideous fucking football.
> 
> I only pointed out those finishes because you said "always lower mid-table finishes" when he hasn't had one at West Ham, and his last finish in the bottom half was in 2003 with Bolton, 11 years ago.


Okay, cool. Even if that's the case, do you get a trophy for finishing 10th instead of 11th? That's the overall point that I'm making, that there's no means to an end with Allardyce football. It's horrendous to watch, he never wins cups and has only taken a side to European competition twice. He also racked up a fair old debt at Bolton and has been afforded a massive wage bill at West Ham.

Even a quote from his own wiki page sums up what I'm trying to say perfectly. This on why he left Bolton:

_"I have had praise for what I've done, but there's nothing at the end of it. I want silverware. I'm determined to get it before my days are over."_- Sam Allardyce

There's no means to an end with him. The idea that finishing mid table while playing garbage football is "living the dream" is nonsense. I would rather see my team playing good football in the championship with a chance of true progression in the future (hello Swansea of old, hello Norwich under Lambert), especially when my club is financially solvent. The premier league isn't the be all and end all, especially when there's no point to it, just like there isn't with Allardyce's teams.

I'm not calling him a bad manager btw, he's decent purely based on results, but there's nothing to look forward to with him in charge so I can fully understand why West Ham fans don't want him at the club.

*HUGE LARGE EDIT -* That stat about him not finishing lower than 10th since 2003 is really skewed btw. Look at his career since he left Bolton:

07-08: Sacked by Newcastle while they were 11th

08-09: Took over Blackburn in December and finished 15th

09-10: Finished 10th with Blackburn

10-11: Sacked by Blackburn with them in 13th

11-12: In the championship with West Ham

12-13: Finished 10th with West Ham


I'm not saying he has done badly, but to say "his last finish in the bottom half was in 2003" and claiming it to be some sort of triumph would be as daft as me saying "he has only finished in the prem top ten twice in the past six seasons" and calling it a failure. If you're not going to blame him for finishing 15th in 08-09 (no one should, that was Ince's fault) then you can't assume that he would have took Newcastle or Blackburn to 10th in the seasons he was sacked by those clubs.

It doesn't change anything, because like I said before, you don't win a trophy for finishing in 10th, but what you stated is making him seem a lot better than he is in reality!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *They should just donate this season's title to charity. League of absolute WOATs.*


Debbie deserves it more tbf.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*I initially had (dingle) next to it but then I deleted it because I thought nobody would appreciate it :lol*


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Debbie deserves it more tbf.


Tina bama4


----------



## ABK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Both Arsenal and City won't drop points. They both probably win, tbf. Oh well.
> 
> Hazard really fucked up a counter which should have resulted in us going two up. He was anonymous for the whole game really, but I guess you can't expect him to be the saviour every game. Still new to this kind of pressure.
> 
> Cech fucked up on the equaliser. BAH. So annoying.
> 
> .


And Luiz too :side: . Maybe I'm just being biased with my opinion but I never feel quite comfortable with Luiz playing CB. Better off as DM :draper2


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Adrien Mercier said:


> Hope United draws or beats Arsenal.
> 
> MOYES BOYS.


SHUT YOUR FUCKING YACK, MERCIER. I WILL BE THE END OF YOU SO HELP ME GOD.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Abk™ said:


> And Luiz too :side: . Maybe I'm just being biased with my opinion but I never feel quite comfortable with Luiz playing CB. Better off as DM :draper2


If Cahill wasn't injured he'd probably had headed that ball away, so won't blame either centre back so much. But Cahill-Terry has been the most used pairing this season, therefore they have the best understanding. Shame Terry is injured and we had to break that up, but had the exact same thing happened with Terry out there instead of Luiz, we would have still concdeded. Unless Cech grew some balls and came out to collect the ball.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I think Cech NOT coming for the ball was inspirational to everyone wearing a helmet the world over. There are more important things to consider than fitba here, Joey.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> have to remember with nani he recently signed a pretty mega deal. 4 years at around 120k a week if i'm correct. and then he's barely played, injury or form, whatever. you wont see anyone pony up that type of cash. monaco and that are a pipe dream. i can see him going out on loan. anderson will probably leave for peanuts.


It would take more than some peanuts for Anderson to get up and leave.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

sounds like moureen should spend some more time managing and a little less talking


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

you shut your whore mouth kiz or i swear to buddha


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

maybe you should tell jose to shut his :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I think the thing everyone is ignoring is that Southampton is now only 2 points behind United :banderas


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Better win tomorrow. What a gift.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Why don't you show up when your team is getting pummeled, Brickhouse? :brodgers


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Juan Mata has scored everytime he's started against Arsenal as far as I recall. Once more lad. For Chelsea's sake


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

he'll be too busy crossing the ball to Mertesacker's head to worry about shooting :moyes1


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The equalizer was only a matter of time when we're inviting them to attack for 25 minutes and trying to hold a result with a Luiz/Cahill partnership, especially with Cahill playing injured. There were a lot of worrying signs in the last 10 minutes in terms of lack of organization in defence. Hopefully Terry is fully fit for Saturday as we're defending like a different team without him, no leadership or organization. So frustrating to watch, it would be a nightmare to look back at these games if we're not winning the title this season, so many wasted opportunities, losing crucial points on a moment of concentration. 

We still have the most comfortable schedule of the top 3 with Anfield as the only major game away but after so much time of chasing the top spot, losing it in 3 days can be damaging, especially when we have a lot of players who were never in that position. Thankfully Jose is there to keep pushing them.


----------



## God™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It won't be the big games that will decide the title. It'll be the games like the ones last night. That's where I think Chelsea will come unstuck. The lack of a great finisher will take its toll when we come up against teams that sit back and defend.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Yeah, I kinda wish we had a schedule full of big games to play, cause I have more faith in the team to go out and win those games rather than the smaller games.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I'm pretty much past caring at this point, but I have a feeling we might nick something tonight. Moyes will probably set up once again to stop Arsenal first and foremost, in fact, he most certainly will. I don't think it will be too different from the game at Old Trafford. There's a silver lining these days to every fuck up, as it means Moyes could be one closer to the chop. 

Team I think he'll go with:

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Vidic Evra

Cleverley Jones Carrick

Mata Rooney

RVP​
I'd rather see Januzaj than Rooney but Moyes gotta Moyes. We probably should go with 3 in midfield, it's been a very successful formation at the Emirates. We've barely used it at all this season and I think it's cost us.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Irish Jet said:


> I'm pretty much past caring at this point, but I have a feeling we might nick something tonight. Moyes will probably set up once again to stop Arsenal first and foremost, in fact, he most certainly will. I don't think it will be too different from the game at Old Trafford. There's a silver lining these days to every fuck up, as it means Moyes could be one closer to the chop.
> 
> Team I think he'll go with:
> 
> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Smalling Vidic Evra
> 
> Cleverley Jones Carrick
> 
> Mata Rooney
> 
> RVP​
> I'd rather see Januzaj than Rooney but Moyes gotta Moyes. We probably should go with 3 in midfield, it's been a very successful formation at the Emirates. We've barely used it at all this season and I think it's cost us.




you wont get many crosses in with that team :moyes2

de gea

rafael------------------vidic----------------------------evra

valencia------------------------------------------------young

mata-------------------------------------------------januzaj

rooney----------------------------------------------welbeck

rvp​
nice and wide, go for 100+ crosses this time


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

arsenal vs man u ...... think arsenal will win this. either way be good for lfc as one will drop points or maybe a draw would benefit liverpool more. chelsea drawing means once again what a huge favour it has done for liverpool. BUT we need to beat fulham going to be a tough game can't take any game for granted.

i don't think we are title contenders but if we beat fulham it will be nice to be regarded as a contender by the pundits. first time in a long time.

i do feel we can snatch 3rd due to the fixtures arsenal have over the next four weeks. by looking at those fixtures liverpool have the easier run in. but we will see.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

United will win. Somehow, they almost always do well against the Gunners.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Woodward, in his investor call, says we're leading the table, the 'People talking about' table that is, not sure thats a good thing though....

more news from it



> James Ducker ‏@DuckerTheTimes 23m
> Woodward says #MUFC still in talks with multiple parties over new kit deal - nothing to announce yet
> 
> James Ducker ‏@DuckerTheTimes 22m
> Woodward says "we are not in the position we want to be" but that there's still time to put it right #MUFC
> 
> James Ducker ‏@DuckerTheTimes 19m
> Woodward says "important" to see how Uefa react to clubs who "breach or are close to breaching" FFP in terms of impact it'llhave on industry
> 
> Mark Ogden ‏@MOgdenTelegraph 16m
> EW: 'Some of our competitors haven't won the league for a long time but still sell many shirts...'
> 
> James Ducker ‏@DuckerTheTimes 11m
> Woodward says tho that #MUFC plan to "move in the market in a way we haven't seen in recent years"


----------



## wabak

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Ah well, don't need to worry about finishing mid-table any more as we'll still sell a lot of shirts.

Thank god for that.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Come on Moyes. First win away at a big 4 club. Shut us all up


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

He sounds like Jerry Jones with comments like that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

glazers' wives/mistresses are stoked.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Last night's pre-match Arsenal press conference with *Moyes*:

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/manchester-united-boss-david-moyes-6696917



> Away from the TV cameras in a seperate conference for newspapers Moyes was asked, “Are you really finding out now David that no matter what you do during a game as Man United manager, if you don’t win you’ll just get criticised? People say you had 81 crosses but that means you’re not playing the right way, you should be playing through the middle? Whatever you do, if you don’t win you’ll get it in the neck?"
> 
> Moyes replied, “Well whatever you do, you need to have a football intelligence, a football brain to understand that first of all. You have to be able to know that if teams impact the middle then the space would be wide where you would go and try and pick out team-mates.
> 
> “If we’d played the game and had no crosses we’d have been criticised for not crossing the ball. We played on a one-way street. There was only one team who came to win the game.”


So apparently if you criticised United for crossing too much you don't have "football intelligence" :banderas

You know, maybe try starting someone like Januzaj who can slice through compact defences with his skill and passing? That's just a thought!



> Moyes was then asked if he could explain why they’re 21 points worse off now than at this stage last season but with virtually the same group of players.
> 
> “Well I was at Everton so I wasn’t 21 points worse off. I was at Everton.”


This fucking guy! :lmao



> But Manchester United are 21 points worse off now than they were at this stage last season?
> 
> “Yeah that’s right. The improvement in the teams in the Premier League has been big, there have been a lot of improvements from sides in the Premier League and obviously we’ve not done as well as we did last year.
> 
> I think there are certain different reasons for it, *I don’t think there’s any particular one*, I think there’s a combination of different things - the change of manager being one of them. But lots of other things as well.”


Are you sure? I can think of one particular reason :moyes2



> United’s January transfer swoop for £37.1m club record buy Juan Mata looked like a sure-fire coup to lift the spirits.
> 
> But the Reds have only beaten Cardiff City at home, lost at Stoke and drew with Fulham since the Spaniard arrived.
> 
> Asked if he was disappointed that the team have not built on the Juan Mata factor and reacted to it Moyes hit back, “Who’s not reacted?”
> 
> ‘The team with the results.’
> 
> “Yeah but we played well against Fulham and should have won the game so if you take that I would have to disagree with that question.”


It's okay lads, we might have only taken 4 points from dross sides such as Cardiff, Stoke and Fulham but we PLAYED WELL! :lmao



> Moyes was then asked how he gets through when the flak is flying around so intensely.
> 
> “Just keep doing the job because I know that we’re doing the right job. We’ll do the same things, we’ll make sure things are right - prepare the players well and things will change I have no doubt.”


Just keep doing the same things...this guy is clueless!



> The questioner came back with, ‘Should you not be doing different things because the same things are not working?’
> 
> “I disagree with that as well,” answered the United boss.


:moyes5



> With the atmosphere getting icier Moyes was asked about the support from the United fans.
> 
> “The supporters have been fantastic. That’s why the right clubs, *pick the right managers* and the right managers pick the right clubs. You pick clubs where you know is the right place for you. That’s why I have always hoped and dreamed that Manchester United would come for me and they did in the end.
> 
> “I was given a six-year contract because it was a long-term deal. *It was always going to take time*. There is rebuilding going on year after year here and we will continue to try to do that. I was given a six-year contract because it was a long-term deal. It was always going to take time. There is rebuilding going on year after year here and we will continue to try to do that.”


Pick the right managers? Oh, so you're going to be sacked soon? Shame, I was enjoying this... :moyes1

Tbleroy it is going to take time for United to get back to an average of 85 points a season with THE CHOSEN ONE in charge.


I mean fucking hell, United could theoretically beat Arsenal tonight because there's the chance that you can always win a one off game...but how can Moyes be so clueless to suggest that his philosophy doesn't need altering?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

it's okay, fergie picked him

he really doesnt have any idea.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










Dan Burn heat map against United :banderas


----------



## wabak

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

umm i was always under the impression that there should always be a plan A and a plan B obviously the plan B is the hoofing tactic to get numbers forward if you need a goal late on. and plan A is the tactic were you can have a certain style but it has to be a tactic used for the players you have. when you have rooney and mata and rvp the hoofing tactic is a big fat no.

pass and move football with ball to feet and too calf the opposition open. that is how utd have always played. which is plan A problem with moyes his main focus is hoofing as it was at everton. you only have to watch everton play this year they pass the ball well and there not a hoofing side like last year.

he has it back too front. but without the plan A. 

if utd play like they did against fulham. arsenal will destroy utd. the idea when you play a side like arsenal is you don't let them have the ball and time. utd was no were near the fulham players and not just that when fulham had the ball after a break down from a cross fulham did not have the ability to push on like arsenal will have. the hoofing is only going to give arsenal the ball more times than often. liverpool kept the ball away from arsenal and when we did get on the ball it was productive. if we gave arsenal too much freedom and used the hoofing tactic arsenal would off raped us. 

if utd keep the ball and try playing through the middle they may have a chance for a point. and make sure they stick tight to arsenal. if they approach the game with crosses and silly hoofing the game will be lost by half time. arsenal are strong in the air the hoofing will not work against arsenal. they were not so good against lfc but this time around arsenal are at home.

my prediction

utd stick tight and pass the ball around and play through rooney and mata the game will end

1-1

if utd turn up with the dinosaur tactic the game will end

4-1


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If Arsenal doesn't beat us tonight I think the thread title should stay.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










Should be fun tonight. Shame we actually try to pass the ball these days :argh:


aaaaaaaaaand it's called off. Fuck. Playing them w/out dinho/kun/nasri and the like was seeming alright.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> De Gea, Rafael, Smalling, Vidic, Evra; Valencia, Cleverley, Carrick, Mata; Rooney, van Persie
> subs: Lindegaard, Büttner, Ferdinand, Fellaini, Young, Hernandez, Januzaj


FFS, januzaj not starting for the 4th game in a row :no:

Valencia starting, wonder if Moyes will try and beat the crossing record again


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Cleverley and valencia :lmao 4-4-2 :lmao, no kagawa or adnan again :lmao, what moyesy said in the presser :lmao he doesn't half talk bollocks :moyes6


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Stoke game tonight should surely be called off too. Trees falling down territory down here tonight. If your car is shaking on the road then it's probably not good conditions to be playing fitba in.

It feels really awful that we're playing Arsenal and I just have no interest in it at this point. The sheer arrogance in that interview from someone who hasn't got anything right all season is astonishing.*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Don't worry though, Tom "The Saviour" Cleverley and Antontio "I don't know how to fitba" Valencia are starting, it's all good. Plus Fellaini is back, that's a positive, right?

Seriously, does Moyes ever learn? If he is indeed going 4-4-2, which looks likely, what is he playing at? It hasn't worked all season, it's old, it's ancient tactics and Januzaj, who has been United's bright spark this season gets left out again so football magicians like Mr. Keep it Simple Cleverley get to play? Moyes gonna Moyes.

Plus the Moyes interview, despite annoying me and making me laugh at Moyes incompetence and sheer stupidity, I'm used to it now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Inb4 PARAGRAPHS


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Arsenal @ 7/5 on Bet365, surely they have to win?


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I guess we're gonna waith till the 70th minute mark for Moyes to play Januzaj expecting some miracles, because our whole team was awful and lost the game before the start.

Where the fuck is Kagawa? Our subs are fucking horrendous.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Mata on the left in what looks like a 4-4-2? Might as well call him Kagawa 2.fpalm

Fuck it, it's Napoli/Roma for me I think. First leg was class.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

RVP carrying on his shit season


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

loling @ Arsenal's counter attacks. 

Slower that fucking cold molasses, utterly painful to watch.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Toure is fucking killing my soul. Own goal, what a complete plonker.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:kolo2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Arsenal v Man Utd is shit, both these teams are shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Toure's own goal, man :lol

How in the fuck did he even manage that shit?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

So are we doing shots ever time United Cross or Every time Arsenal pass when they should shoot?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Toure's own goal, man :lol
> 
> How in the fuck did he even manage that shit?


Fuck knows. 

Oh and to make things better he decides to rugby tackle Phil Dowd


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Giroud has to be one of the most immobile players in the world. 

Unbelievably shit.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Giroud is reminding me of when you try running in a dream, but you can't move your legs fast because in reality you are lying sideways on a bed.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Toure's own goal, man :lol
> 
> How in the fuck did he even manage that shit?


literally have no idea but if we didn't keep throwing away points then we'd have at least 4th almost wrapped up by now. 



steamed hams said:


> Giroud is reminding me of when you try running in a dream, but you can't move your legs fast because in reality you are lying sideways on a bed.


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

RVP and Rooney have both been disgraceful. Utter piss.

Like the high pressing were doing, so rarely we do it, it's been particularly effective because Arsenal don't really have the pace to exploit it, I'd expect to see AOC on soon. Happy with how we're playing, but we should be winning. Glad Rafa isn't dead too.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

https://vine.co/v/M7uK7I30qgm

fucking hell hahaha... he's having some night


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

This Arsenal team could go top tonight? I have absolutely no idea how. Their attacks are pathetically slow, their midfield poor at passing if left with less than 10 seconds on the ball and their striker is Giroud ffs.

I'm amazed this is a team competing for the league.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Brilliant from Gerrard.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rafael off and Smalling at right back enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Pretty average half from Liverpool but a positive one from Fulham. They're decision making has been spot on and team organisation was very solid except for when we scored. Great assist from Gerrard and good finish from Sturridge, which you expect. Need to get Coutinho more involved in order to have more of a threat. 

Kolo needs to stop fucking up. Was funny how he ran into Dowd though. :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Evra and his trademark "give no fucks" jog.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

oh..what a fucking surprise, our best player this season being brought off the bench again too late, only 15 mins to play. Fucking start him


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Giroud is so shit, oh my fucking God. You have to hit that man.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Giroud owes the team a goal in this game. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> oh..what a fucking surprise, our best player this season being brought off the bench again too late, only 15 mins to play. Fucking start him


That really is a depressing thought, from champions to an 18yr rookie being your player of the year/hope... jesus. poor man u


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

End of United's champions league qualification run.
End of Arsenal's league title run. 

Who cares though.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Stellar performance. Well in lads.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That has to be matchfixing. There is no way these two teams can be that shit without it being deliberate.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Wenger needs to be asked why Podolski and Giroud can't be used in tandem at CF or why Poldi can't get an occasional start there. To not use him today was ridiculous. What the hell is Giroud doing to justify all these 90 minute games lately? NOTHING.


----------



## WoWoWoKID

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*For fuck sake this happens every single time - A team could be on a 20 match losing run prior and as soon as they face us, someone dead striker scores his first goal in 5 years and/or the team wins or draw against us. pisses me off EVERY TIME. * :cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:

one angry arsenal fan


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Really? We just cannot beat United can we? Not even when they are 7th in the league, not even after being killed by Chelsea and struggling to draw Fulham, not even at home. Is it really that difficult to beat United? Is it REALLY?

Now we drop to our beloved third place, where we will most likely stay for the remainder of the season, because we once again fail to make our chances count in a game where it matters most.

Giroud and Ozil are shit. Bench them for a couple games please Wenger. They are not turning up in big game situations.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Due to high winds and a shit Arsenal team... WE STILL TOP OF THE PILE.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

So Moyes gives Januzaj 15 mins, and even then switches him off the left, his best side, after 5 mins to put ashley young on there, fuck off :no:

Also with 30 secs to go and possession of the ball in the final third and we cant even be bothered to attack, settling for a point when we're 10 points of third, fucking negativity

2 shots on target, both RVP


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Gunner fans have a right to be pissed but let's stop with the ridiculous chicken little shit about having no shot at the league now. Such a statement assumes there is a great team in the EPL this season who can't be touched. That's simply not the case. It's a weird season.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Dud game, shite weather and both teams are shite anyway surprised arsenal are even challenging.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Brickhouse said:


> Gunner fans have a right to be pissed but let's stop with the ridiculous chicken little shit about *having no shot at the league now*. Such a statement assumes there is a great team in the EPL this season who can't be touched. That's simply not the case. It's a weird season.


Based on tonight's performance I'd be surprised if you made top 4.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Huge goal. Liverpool in the title race now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Curry said:


> Based on tonight's performance I'd be surprised if you made top 4.


Liverpool will win the league or finish 2nd behind chelsea, city 3rd and spurs 4th

:wenger :moyes5


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

There's a tip for :moyes2...try having your players run at the Fulham cloggers through the middle and IN the box...it might just win you the game...

The first Liverpool goal was a through ball down the CENTRE as well. That way you can overcome horrendous defensive errors kolo2) and avoid all of the petty excuses about "not knowing how to win".

BUT NO, "footballing intelligence" suggests you have to CROSS CROSS CROSS!!!


----------



## VegaQB

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Liverpool on the rise baybayy! bring it


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Such a terrible, gutless performance. Arsenal were all over the place and couldn't deal with the pressure in the first half, and then we start to back off and play the worst fucking football, kicking and chasing down the pitch. Fuck Moyes and his ugly untouchable little fuck they call Rooney, watching that cunt try to dribble at the end was like watching a brick try to swim. Hope they both get fucked off.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

SO unbelievably happy right now. That was exactly the type of game we've lost in the past. Great to see us pull it out in injury time for a change.



Brickhouse said:


> Gunner fans have a right to be pissed but let's stop with the ridiculous chicken little shit about having no shot at the league now. Such a statement assumes there is a great team in the EPL this season who can't be touched. That's simply not the case. It's a weird season.


:twat



united_07 said:


> So Moyes gives Januzaj 15 mins, and even then switches him off the left, his best side, after 5 mins to put ashley young on there, fuck off :no:
> 
> Also with 30 secs to go and possession of the ball in the final third and we cant even be bothered to attack, *settling for a point when we're 10 points of third, fucking negativity*
> 
> 2 shots on target, both RVP


10 points off 3rd? you were 13 off 3rd before today, now its 12 and City have a game to play :banderas (if you meant 4th then you're now 11 points off. Enjoy)


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Thank goodness its over. Liv 3-2 Ful. I was in tears/praying to god that we win in the last 10 minutes of the game. I thank god and the team for making 3 points possible. Thank you. I was literally in my knees when that penalty was taken.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Remember when we beat arsenal with o'shea and gibson in midfield and the twins on the wings :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

United aren't getting top 4. Too many teams have to collapse for them to get there. And they have to be really good, which I can't see happening. The best thing to do now is gamble big time and put everything into winning the Champions League. It can be done.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Fuck it's so so good that our attack is on great form this year because our defence without Agger,Sakho,Johnson & Enrique is pretty WOAT. Kolo really shouldn't be starting consistently. Dude cost us points against WBA and could have easily cost us points again today. Still lucky to gain 3 points and frankly it's games like this and the one's against Stoke that we need to be winning, especially considering in previous season it was these kinda games we would throw away easily. 

In other news. Man U & Arsenal huh :moyes2


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

SO FUCKING ERECT

SIGN OF CHAMPIONS BABAYYYY


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Not with our defence it can't Joel. Our season is over so it may as well get bad enough to force the board into calling it a day on Moyes.

Pretty dire match to watch. Moyes will probably have a point about being unlucky not to win this time. World class save counts as unlucky. Arsenal were so shocking to not go full force at a game just so there for the taking. Giroud is a donkey and always has been besides that 10 or so game stretch which people way overreacted to. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Jose don't bottle the league now lad.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



CGS said:


> Fuck it's so so good that our attack is on great form this year because our defence without Agger,Sakho,Johnson & Enrique is pretty WOAT. Kolo really shouldn't be starting consistently. Dude cost us points against WBA and could have easily cost us points again today. Still lucky to gain 3 points and frankly it's games like this and the one's against Stoke that we need to be winning, especially considering in previous season it was these kinda games we would throw away easily.
> 
> In other news. Man U & Arsenal huh :moyes2


Yeah but which other team has all their first string defenders out? We'll be a lot stronger when we get everyone fit and on the pitch.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

HE'S BIG AND HE'S FUCKING HARD. WHAT A PEN SON, WHAT A PEN.

Extremely happy right now. Great character shown by all the players to come back when they were behind twice in the match. Gerrard was immense today and so were many others. Obviously Skrtel and Toure can't concentrate for a full 90 mins, fuck me. They need to switch on as they pretty much scored both goals for Fulham. A great 3 points, let's keep this up. Oh and Teixeira looked good when coming, a positive debut for the lad. Brendan must have a lot of faith in him and not much faith in players like Aspas and Moses. Things are looking up but we must not get ahead of ourselves as Tottenham are somehow looking really good.

Stalemate with Arsenal/United is a little surprising. Expected a few goals in that match. I had a feeling that United would get something from the match as they usually do well against Arsenal.

Great start to my day.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> SO unbelievably happy right now. That was exactly the type of game we've lost in the past. Great to see us pull it out in injury time for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> :twat
> 
> 
> 
> 10 points off 3rd? you were 13 off 3rd before today, now its 12 and City have a game to play :banderas (if you meant 4th then you're now 11 points off. Enjoy)


yeah i meant fourth enaldo


pretty much a given now that we wont be playing champions league football next season, to be honest i'd rather not play in the europa next season, its obvious how its benefited liverpool this season


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

We don't half make it difficult for ourselves sometimes. Going from putting Arsenal to rest within the first 20 minutes to fighting for our lives against Fulham. Only Liverpool would be capable of that. Still, we pulled through in the end and we're right back in it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> yeah i meant fourth enaldo
> 
> 
> pretty much a given now that we wont be playing champions league football next season, to be honest i'd rather not play in the europa next season, its obvious how its benefited liverpool this season



Two seasons in a row the season is pretty much done for us at this stage :fergie.


:moyes6


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

SO FUCKING HAPPY


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

No Europa has been a godsend. We'd be struggling if we had an extra 100 games this season. If Europa was in a straight knockout tournament it would be so much better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I don't understand why the prem sides don't just put all reserve or youth out in the europa, seems a pretty obvious thing to do with a couple of first teamers here and there.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Unless you're a team who doesn't usually get European Football or needs to boost their coefficient for the Champions League then there's no benefit from the Europa. Even for teams like Newcastle and Swansea the benefits don't really outweigh the gains. *


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



King Kenny said:


> SO FUCKING HAPPY


:sturridge :coutinho :stevie 

...

:brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

No first teamers in europa league, simples.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Utter dross game to watch, with United not really looking like losing at all bar a nervy five to ten minute spell in the second half where they decided to abandon the pressing game and try to absorb Arsenal's attacks. World class save to deny Van Persie was gutting, but it's not really like United have much to play for bar trying to finish as close to the top four as they can. Thought Smalling was very good at CB and RB, and Vidic turned it around second half with some crucial interceptions after a first half where Giroud beat him to every ball. Cleverley, Valencia and Rooney were so frustrating with their constant poor touch and sloppy play gifting the ball back to Arsenal, especially Cleverley and Rooney doing cute tricks twenty yards from their own goal and being caught out.

Not sure why Januzaj is brought on late, then barely given the ball bar long punts up the field. Again struggling to understand why Mata is being played as a winger, when Rooney is hardly justifying playing in the central position. Defence at least looked more composed tonight, though Arsenal's lax and poor build up play meant the defence wasn't tested as much as it could have been. Had to chuckle at Arsenal being booed off as well, considering United were losing to the bottom team for over an hour on Sunday, with no real cutting edge yet having the crowd behind them at every moment, to see a team challenging for the league booed off at home after a lacklustre draw was comical.

Hate Liverpool, but can't deny those aren't the sort of games which separate title winning sides from mere challengers. Crucial recovery to come back from a losing position twice, and given how Arsenal/City/Chelsea between them seem content to drop points when they can't afford to, Liverpool can't be overlooked with their attacking options on top of having both City & Chelsea to come to Anfield.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I'd be shocked if liverpool don't finish at least 3rd.

I do expect city to start slinging it into the arse of teams once aguero is back.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

So chuffed Liverpool got that winner, really makes it interesting now, just four points off top and only United away to worry about, and that shouldn't really concern them that much this season.

City & Chelsea at home. Arsenal & Everton done with.:mark:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Boss win in the end that. We needed to win it with the way Spurs are somehow overcoming their prick of a manager, plus it keeps us close to those above us. The defence desperately needs some composure. We're catastrophic at times without either of the left footers. Cissokho is actually starting to look good now though, which is surprising after his start.



Liam Miller said:


> No first teamers in europa league, simples.


Aye, game time for Januzaj. :moyes2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Chelsea or City top (Chelsea preferably). Arsenal 3rd, and Liverpool 4th at the end of the season. Wouldn't mind seeing Liverpool 3rd. Tim SMUGWOOD to take his team to Europa. No top five finish for Everton. :draper2

The wind and the slow (United and Arsenal) have gifted us more time on top. Thanks!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

All this talk of spending £100-200m in the summer, would Woodward and the board really be comfortable letting Moyes spend that after he guides United to non champions league finish and overall a most likely awful season.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> All this talk of spending £100-200m in the summer, would Woodward and the board really be comfortable letting Moyes spend that after he guides United to non champions league finish and overall a most likely awful season.


Even if they did allow them to spend all that money who could Man U realistically get in with potentially no European football at all? No doubt the Man U brand is still more than strong enough to attract players but it will still be hard.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Never finished outside of 3rd in the PL era even the fucking Djemba x2 years, moyes shouldn't get 100 quid nevermind 100m.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

they really should have worked harder on acquiring players and trapping them getting them into contracts before fergie left


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Manchester United manager David Moyes: "I am pleased, but I wanted all three points. Arsenal are having a great season, so it is not a bad draw for us.

"The way my luck was going I expected Mesut Ozil to score with a free-kick at the end. I am quite pleased with a lot of things we did.

"Nemanja Vidic and Rio Ferdinand were very good. They showed all their experience.

"I do not like talking about luck. But you hope it turns around.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Waffelz said:


> "*I do not like talking about luck.* But you hope it turns around.


'We were a bit unlucky' claims David Moyes as United crash out of FA Cup

David Moyes again bemoaned Manchester United's luck after his side were held to a dramatic 2-2 draw by Fulham at Old Trafford on Sunday.

Manchester United 'unlucky' to lose at Stoke, says David Moyes

:moyes5 :moyes7


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

He has terrible luck that Davy Moyesy.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Moyes will insist on a pre season tour of Ireland to try and nab a four leaf clover to turn our luck around. Or re-sign Liam Miller. Whichever sounds least preposterous.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> United aren't getting top 4. Too many teams have to collapse for them to get there. And they have to be really good, which I can't see happening. The best thing to do now is gamble big time and put everything into winning the Champions League. It can be done.


With seabs on this one to regarding the poor defence bit, I mean a defence that has one of vida, rio or evra in the defence just can't win the champions league IMO. A Nice dream though but the quality sides that are in CL is also another issues not to mention how good the cm of the other sides left that are still in the CL is just another issue on top of that.

Liverpool deserve CL this season & we don't. Winning cl is only way we make CL next season which isn't going happen, be season without Europe id imagine which looking at Everton & Liverpool this season has helped them greatly very damning that club like mufc wouldn't offer any European football next season but that reality of situation we are in now.

On the One hand I thought we acted like team tonight think mentality at times this season tuned out a lot but while weren't great & cagey game there was willingness to get some kind of result the difference is confidence is very low at moment & can tell that wasnt same zest & pop to go for throat as once was & going to take awhile to refind that inner belief again.

There still some large issues to deal with that Moyes need sorting out over the end of this season & in summer. A rebuilding progress will be in effect from now till the start of next season which Moyes will still be at helm of IMO. People can blame Moyes for a lot of things & Ill say so when he messes up but isn't the only issue here. 

The defence needs a serious retooling in the summer. As the games went on people were complaining about the hoof ball tactics which only happened when Rio came on, smalling was motm in my eyes becoming a leader on the pitch we started to deep again at back to accommodate evra & vida but smalling starts telling the rest of defence to push up & squeeze higher up. Nice see smalling having guts to start bossing exp pros & caption/s into it which is brilliant to see so fair play to smalling been long overdue that. 

The 1st half went on we went higher it meant the team & lines closer together & arsenal couldn't play short passing game out defence as our defence high & cm didnt have cover so much ground which meant they could stay high & closer to front 4. When close as that no need play direct high balls as games squeezed up & want get ball to front players quickly so move ball on ground bit quicker as 1st half went on we did just that & it working really well then bang rafael gets an injury & rio on in the 2nd half & smalling goes to Rb.

That pressing soon stopped soon as rio on we went deeper I felt so sorry for smalling he only one who still pressing at rb the only guy he telling team to do it still as well but nope Vida Evra Rio can't/wont do it. That in my eyes isn't a Moyes issue that's a player issue something thats been going on for awhile is our defence is been dropping deeper to accommodate certain individuals who don't have capabilities to play high pressing game for a few years now. Doing so tonight Meant the lines then become to far to apart. Defence dropped deeper the cm had to cover more ground as couldn't get up to support the attack as had protect deep back line as front 4 were high up when we had ball. It meant hoofing it up the pitch as arsenal were in there shape & positions & carrick & clev drop deeper to collect ball was only option then had find one of front 4 quite high by playing longer passes or Rooney Toni mata all had come to ball & drop deeper to collect it but meant RvP left isolated up top all by himself which is just so frustrating. Had rafael not been injured I'm convinced we would of played a higher pressing game in 2nd half to. 

Positionally clev & carrick very good but clev isn't answer his energy was & still is best attribute but quality wise he isn't the answer, to many times he dwindles with the ball or picks wrong option/pass. I get keeping the ball is important but an risker option might be on & he passes it to carrick mata Rooney or Toni to retain possession who see the player made a run but chance to play that pass is now gone. 

Attack was disjointed tonight a cross between not enough confidence shown & to many individuals trying do it themselves the attack didnt link up great & didnt gel together at all the few times they attack did gel we did create a few chances. Mata drifted inside to good effect off the left to keep ball but he went to deep & he & Rooney got in each other's way again often going into same space so doing so means mata has stay slightly more wide which doesn't suit him the option would be to play adnan on lw or/& to play a narrower attacking 3 behind the cf meaning any width would need come from both fullbacks to open teams up down the flanks. Rooney was poor again I still don't see the no10 role in him as to often his to deep & doesn't link up well with RvP who became isolated as a result. Mata doing same from left (coming to deep) so Toni was holding his width as an outlet but not type the player to come inside to support RvP when have ball will always want hug the touch line. 

It raises question of if that's the case then means adnan needs play as he will come inside off flank & get involved in play so there is closer support to RvP & means Rooney needs be dropped as the no10 & Mata needs play there instead & Rooney isn't going play lw so he withers on bench or plays as no9 & RvP gets dropped instead? Mata & Rooney both need find a way if gelling with RvP & adnan all together its our best front 4 & only way it happen is if they all start play together & start scoring goals & winning games again. 

Didn't think any team deserved to win the game really but I thought it was telling that at end of game we had counter attack on Rooney went inside rather then pass to outside & move fizzled out & arsenal got back into shape & showed Moyes on sidelines going nuts at the team for it instead going for win just played for a 0-0 a lack of confidence plays its part there but also highlights that even with quality up top we have that Moyes barking at them to push on the players didnt want to.

I liked that even though we have our Issues at back with our defence we still kept arsenal at bay even though there weren't great we made it tough for them at times & kept a clean sheet in the end. Their were Still a lot if individual mistakes in our defence though buts it just frustrating that had we had same mentality v Fulham at the back like we did tonight were was desire not concede then we would won that game on Sunday IMO but we can't muster up that type of commitment v Fulham at OT but v arsenal sure. Something that suggests to me more deep rooted problem with our defence & teams which is something that has to be sorted out in the summer. 

Thought carrick had a good game as did smalling & DdG to. Lot times this season said Moyes hasnt got it right tactically he still makes mistakes for example when marking corners & set plays everybody comes back when should leave 1 or 2 up to hit in break but I don't believe he messed up here. Ideally liked won this game but needed to find some type of performance were we better then what we have been as of late. No we weren't great, no we didn't deserve to win & we could played a lot better. But it was small baby steps fans wont like hear it but still shit load of work to be done for us & were miles away from being at top again. But next game is as far as I'm concerned all matters to me & trying refind that formula again where winning games what counts as 2014 has not been good year for us so far but no matter how crappy we played today it something to build upon & Moyes & team wont be happy we didnt win (I'm not either btw) but it's something that we can build/work on. The team are Going on warm weather training at weekend before our next game v palace away 10 days time which is annoying wait its deflating that lost out in champions league places tonight really but we have to deal with it & try to get back to winning games again as its all we can do is now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney's heat map, as a striker hardly even getting in the box










Mata should really be given a chance behind the striker in his best position


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Moyes will insist on a pre season tour of Ireland to try and nab a four leaf clover to turn our luck around. Or re-sign Liam Miller. Whichever sounds least preposterous.


Liam Miller is actually winning games at Brisbane Roar. Not sure he wants to drop down to United.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Ozil hasn't lived up to his massive price tag. 

I said he wasn't worth it and went missing in big games when he was signed. Arsenal fans laughed, and that loser who ha a hard-on for German players laughed too. 

Well, look what's come of it now.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Do Brisbane Roar come out onto to the pitch to Roar by Katy Perry?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> Do Brisbane Roar come out onto to the pitch to Roar by Katy Perry?












They'd give United a good run for their money.

:moyes6


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> Do Brisbane Roar come out onto to the pitch to Roar by Katy Perry?


if only


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

relieved we managed to pull that out. seemed like a repeat of prior draws/losses to subpar clubs already this season was inevitable there. 

I imagine what we're capable of if we don't have kolo and occasionally skrtel WOATing it up back there :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

another dross game against a big team, and another game we've clearly set out to play for a point instead of trying to win. we used to be so good counter attacking Arsenal at the Emirates. 

people continually whinging about Mata being played as a winger, get used to it, Rooney's not gonna be moved to accommodate him behind the striker, as that was why he had a strop towards the end of last season and contemplated leaving.

Rooney can create and be effective behind RVP as shown last season, but he needs to actually play behind him like last season and not so close to up top with him. so many times last season Rooney put a lovely through ball or cross to RVP for him to tuck away, this season, not as much.

glad we didn't lose, however that's not saying much. we'll be lucky to get Europa League this season, top 4 is gone, we're not gonna catch Liverpool at this rate.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

just watching motd now, krul's had a bit of a shocker for the first two goals. you can't just parry them back into the area. should've done better with the 3rd too. 4th couldnt do a thing about it. fantastic goal from chadli.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










shit quality gif but god damn i love Gerrard :stevie


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

^

Absolute legend. He needs a premier league title, he deserves one.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Destiny said:


> ^
> 
> Absolute legend. He needs a premier league title, he deserves one.


Seconded. 

O captain my captain


----------



## obby

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

THOSE TWO SAVES FROM DE GEA AND VALENCIA

THANK JEBUS


----------



## obby

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

also, passing back instead of attacking in the last minute :kobe5


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Renegade™ said:


> another dross game against a big team, and another game we've clearly set out to play for a point instead of trying to win. we used to be so good counter attacking Arsenal at the Emirates.
> 
> people continually whinging about Mata being played as a winger, get used to it, Rooney's not gonna be moved to accommodate him behind the striker, as that was why he had a strop towards the end of last season and contemplated leaving.
> 
> Rooney can create and be effective behind RVP as shown last season, but he needs to actually play behind him like last season and not so close to up top with him. so many times last season Rooney put a lovely through ball or cross to RVP for him to tuck away, this season, not as much.
> 
> glad we didn't lose, however that's not saying much. we'll be lucky to get Europa League this season, top 4 is gone, we're not gonna catch Liverpool at this rate.


apart from the first 3 months and last 3 months, Mata never played as a winger at Chelsea i.e the period when he was most effective were when he was in the centre. and even in those 3 months, everyone at the club were crying out for Mata to be played in the centre. if he's gone there to play as a winger, then fpalm


----------



## ABK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Liam Miller said:


> I'd be shocked if liverpool don't finish at least 3rd.
> 
> I do expect city to start slinging it into the arse of teams once aguero is back.


Tottenham are just around the corner. Just 3 points behind Liverpool. 7 points off top. I don't know how they managed that considering how shit they were under AVB.



Destiny said:


> ^
> 
> Absolute legend. He needs a premier league title, he deserves one.


Will he get that at Liverpool though? :brodgers.









































































Inb4 you bookmark this and quote it at the end of the season :jose


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Nessler said:


> apart from the first 3 months and last 3 months, Mata never played as a winger at Chelsea i.e the period when he was most effective were when he was in the centre. and even in those 3 months, everyone at the club were crying out for Mata to be played in the centre. if he's gone there to play as a winger, then fpalm


yeah but Moyes gonna Moyes :moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

well they have only lost 1 prem game under sherwood.

7 wins, 2 draws and a loss in that time. they've put away teams below them, something the top teams have struggled for the most part. he might be laughed at for his tactics but he brought back adebayor and that's turned out to be a master stroke.

even under avb their record wasn't THAT bad. besides a few horror results they ground out wins. they should also win 5/6 of their home games, with cardiff, southampton, sunderland, fulham and villa to come, with a nld thrown in for good measure. their away run is tricker, with chelsea and liverpool thrown in there, but they've been very good away from home. they'll definitely be there or thereabouts at the end.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I don't think his tactics have really been that bad apart from the mystery of Bentaleb starting and finishing nearly every game. must be blackmail. surely.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Curry said:


> Based on tonight's performance I'd be surprised if you made top 4.


Hello Curry! Goodbye Curry credibility!

As for Spurs maybe getting top four ... lulz. They had a GD of ZERO heading into that match. Their spot on the table has been nothing short of miraculous. No side is in line to fall back more when water finds level.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> just watching motd now, krul's had a bit of a shocker for the first two goals. you can't just parry them back into the area. should've done better with the 3rd too. 4th couldnt do a thing about it. fantastic goal from chadli.


He pretty much did a complete 180 from his performance against them at WHL where he played probably the game of his career.

Cisse just needs to go at this point. Just leave. His career here is done and I can't see it ever recovering. Had a great chance, a BRILLIANT chance to put us ahead from a nice knock down by De Jong right at the start and fluffed it. His confidence would've been completely shot after that if it wasn't already. Also not sure why Pardew brought off De Jong instead of Cisse when he looked far more likely to contribute something.

Sissoko laughing with a few of the Spurs players after the game pissed me off a bit too especially since he was supposed to be the fucking captain. Show a bit of pride or something for the thousands of fans who came out in freezing rain and wind to support you ffs. 

Things should get better against Villa with Remy and Tiote back but to be honest I'm almost past caring at this point, it's been made pretty clear that our season is over. I mean it's hard to be enthusiastic when Pardew has actually come out and said shit like "8th is our 1st" and more recently that finishing ahead of Man Utd will be a huge achievement for us. Cunt.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I've been expecting Spurs to get found out ever since Sherwood got the job. It would be nice if it could happen soon, although I fear they'll keep getting results until Adebayor is offered a new contract.



Green Light said:


> Do Brisbane Roar come out onto to the pitch to Roar by Katy Perry?


Katy Perry named the song after Brisbane Roar. She's a big fan of the A-League. If you listen to the song carefully, it's actually all about the A-League and how great it is.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Destiny said:


> ^
> 
> Absolute legend. He needs a premier league title, he deserves one.


Pressure is on because his good friend :barry already has one.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That makes sense Bulk. I always suspected as much.

Do they have any chance of winning the A league? If they do I hope they perform their own rendition, could easily change the lyrics to suit them too.


CAUSE WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS, AND YOU'RE GONNA SEE US SCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE

Just came up with that right off the top of my head. I'm sure I could come up with a full-length version if I put my mind to it. If you're reading this Brisbane Roar manager, send me an e-mail and we can work something out. For a price.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

they're top by 7 points and a game in hand. west sydney are a good chance though too. we have a league winner and then a grand final winner. it's confusing and pointless.


----------



## obby

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Brisbane Roar should come out to the real eye of the tiger. That should hype motherfuckers up good.

DUN

DUN DUN DUN


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

1:25





Still top of the league. Hopefully City will not play that game until they play Utd and Arsenal :terry

Big chance that we're playing without Terry/Cahill on Saturday, which basically means that we already lost. Terry will probably be fit but I'm not comfortable with Luiz in defence at the Etihad. I imagine that Pellegrini will rest some players with Barca in 3 days.


----------



## Octavarium_

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I feel for Ozil and Cazorla. If they had players making runs (Walcott and Ramsey) teams would be sitting back trembling with fear.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rock316AE said:


> 1:25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still top of the league. Hopefully City will not play that game until they play Utd and Arsenal :terry
> 
> Big chance that we're playing without Terry/Cahill on Saturday, which basically means that we already lost. Terry will probably be fit but I'm not comfortable with Luiz in defence at the Etihad. I imagine that Pellegrini will rest some players with Barca in 3 days.


who?

we currently have nasri, garcia, nastasic, aguero, fernandinho, negredo and dzeko who all have problems in some form. there isn't exactly anyone to rest.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

As many United posters have already said, it was such a dire game last night. I actually thought United looked decent first half, they pressed high, they were breaking down the Arsenal attack with ease however, there wasn't much fluidity or pace to the United counter attack. That's to be expected when you have Valencia on the wing, who just didn't look up to it yesterday. It summed up his game when his best contribution to the game was heading the ball off the line from the Arsenal corner. It was so frustrating seeing him finally beat Gibbs by using his strength and when he had plenty of time to pick a cross, he delivered a woeful low cross that didn't beat the first defender. Just an awful night for Valencia who continues to get plenty of games under his belt when he has been awful all season.

Evra and Rafael were the only ones that actually tried to take on the Arsenal fullbacks and deliver a cross although Evra continues to show his laziness by jogging back when he gave the ball away so far up the pitch. Why is nothing being said to him about this? It's so aggravating to watch every single game and he just seems to get away with it and yet he's the vice-captain of the team! I had to laugh at Michael Owen's comment regarding Rafael, saying his distribution was poor. Rafael delivered two crosses all game; one where he went past two Arsenal players and delivered a really dangerous ball in the box, which unfortunately RVP couldn't get on the end of it and another which he did overhit. A shame he had to come off second half as he did look groggy after his awful landing when he tried to win the aerial ball.

Van Persie despite having two very good chances to score was poor, Rooney was worse and Mata was invisible. Mata moved more centrally towards the end of the first half and looked really good with some of his link-up play and picking pockets of space to attack the Arsenal back four yet he was moved to the left all game second half and was anonymous. Only Moyes gonna Moyes purchasing a quality player and making him invisible in a big game.

Vidic and Smalling were fantastic in my opinion, Smalling looked really solid both at right back and in central defence while Vidic was a complete rock, winning ball after ball on the Arsenal crosses. Carrick also had a good game I thought, pressed well and picked some good passes. De Gea was great too making two really good saves, I was impressed with his save for Cazorla's shot as it bounced up at the last second right in front of him yet he caught it well.

Still, with the position United are in, I hoped to see us go for it as the Arsenal team were poor on the night and very slow in their attack however, the team much preferred to settle for the draw (as showcased in the last 30 seconds which was a pain to see). Such a negative thing to do and sums up the entire season for United. Also, why Januzaj was benched and didn't come on until the last 15 minutes just bewilders the mind and surprise, surprise, he had no time to influence or make and impact on the game. That Moyes the genious! He knows his football though as he has FOOTBALL INTELLIGENCE so I won't argue with the self-proclaimed _"Chosen One"_

Finally, United need to stop with the HOOFBALL, it was ineffective and useless, which all United fans have pointed out the entire season so why we persist in playing this way I have no idea as it's clearly not working. Plus, keep up with the pressing from the first half, it was great to see and was frustration to see only Smalling and Carrick were the only ones continuing with the pressing in the second half whilst all the others gave up.

Come on that prestigious Europa League spot!


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Ozil was head and shoulder the best player on the pitch yesterday but who fuck is he supposed to pass to or split the defense when the front f'kin three is the shambolic trio of Cazorla - Giroud - Rosicky. And if it wasn't already clear, Giroud is hopeless, absolutely hopeless. The guy hasn't had ONE shot on target in the last THREE f'kin games. And the amazing part is we have to play him because we have nobody else to play as a ST. Great! Surely, at this stage, even Bendtner could score. Ramsey's been out since December and still he has only 2 goals less than Giroud.

As for Cazorla, another big game and another invisible performance. Yet, where was Podolski again for the umpteenth time? This is getting beyond absurd now.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I've got the complete opposite opinion. I thought Cazorla was the best player on the pitch - which shouldn't be the biggest compliment as nigh on everyone was dogshit. Just thought Cazorla looked the most threatening, whereas Ozil seemed wasteful and I forgot he was playing at certain points.

Maybe we can agree with the fact that Giroud is a potato?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

You'd think Podolski was Messi the way Razor goes on about him. Jesus Christ. He did fuck all at home against Crystal Palace.

And yeah, most Arsenal fans I have heard have said Cazorla was the best player on the pitch and that they rather he moved in the middle and Podolski come in for the MASSIVELY anonymous £42m guy.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Didn't watch the whole game, but Ozil looked to have played well when I did watch. Cazorla had impact moments, like his couple of shots, but they were very sparse. Like I said, didn't watch the whole game, but saw enough so see that Giroud is pants.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Renegade™ said:


> I don't think his tactics have really been that bad apart from the mystery of Bentaleb starting and finishing nearly every game. must be blackmail. surely.


*Bentaleb has been quality for him :kobe*


Hohenheim of Light said:


> Didn't watch the whole game, but Ozil looked to have played well when I did watch. Cazorla had impact moments, like his couple of shots, but they were very sparse. Like I said, didn't watch the whole game, but saw enough so see that Giroud is pants.


*Nobody bar Szczesny played well.*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Giroud is one of those confidence players. Once he's scoring goals consistently (which we saw at the start of the season), the man is flying. But when he's having a bad run of form, he's a bad player to watch and he's not effective at all.



Abk™ said:


> Will he get that at Liverpool though? :brodgers.
> 
> Inb4 you bookmark this and quote it at the end of the season :jose


I personally don't think we can win it this season but if we keep this up and get champions league spot, then I can see us bringing in some quality players for the first eleven in the next few syears. Then maybe people can talk about Liverpool being serious contenders and hopefully Gerrard is still around if that were to happen. Just need this fourth spot. Bloody Spurs and Everton.



steamed hams said:


> Pressure is on because his good friend :barry already has one.


:darkbarry

Too much braveness from DARK BARRY.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Wheres Kiz?!?!?


What can you tell Ume about ZACARIAS FAOUR & Brahim Abelkader DIAZ?? 

Gonna create them for FM 14, but need more info.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

well one's a swedish striker and the other is a small spanish midfielder

other than that i can't help you. there should be videos of them from the u/16 tournament in qatar. faour in particular because he was really impressive.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










:moyes3


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rock316AE said:


> 1:25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still top of the league. Hopefully City will not play that game until they play Utd and Arsenal :terry
> 
> Big chance that we're playing without Terry/Cahill on Saturday, which basically means that we already lost. Terry will probably be fit but I'm not comfortable with Luiz in defence at the Etihad. I imagine that Pellegrini will rest some players with Barca in 3 days.


why? as long as terry is fit, we'll be fine in defence. He's the leader. Both Luiz and Cahill are good alongside him.

Peller will be thinking of Barca for sure. I wonder Mou will rest Hazard for this. Playing non-stop last few months


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> I've got the complete opposite opinion. I thought Cazorla was the best player on the pitch - which shouldn't be the biggest compliment as nigh on everyone was dogshit. Just thought Cazorla looked the most threatening, whereas Ozil seemed wasteful and I forgot he was playing at certain points.
> 
> Maybe we can agree with the fact that Giroud is a potato?


How many times could he miss! That's the amazing part. Giroud hasn't had a single shot on target for 3 games now. :wenger It's reaching a point where he needs 3 or 4 clear cut chances to even hit one on the target, let alone score.




Joel said:


> You'd think Podolski was Messi the way Razor goes on about him. Jesus Christ. He did fuck all at home against Crystal Palace.
> 
> And yeah, most Arsenal fans I have heard have said Cazorla was the best player on the pitch and that they rather he moved in the middle and Podolski come in for the MASSIVELY anonymous £42m guy.


Cazorla was anonymous for 80 minutes and decided to turn up in the last 10 minutes. He did fuckall for 80 minutes. Ozil created some lovely attacks and was the only one bothered to drive us forward, but nobody was bothered to run or be in positions to receive passes. Ozil is scrutinized due to his price tag but barring the Liverpool game, he hasn't been as poor as people claim. And, Cazorla is one of the most overrated players we have. He goes missing in every big game. He's a great player, but because of his style and technique--exquisite--people rate him higher than his actual level.

On Podolski, yes, I've been very vocal about it. There was no reason why he shouldn't have come on yesterday. He doesn't get chances. If you're going to watch one game against Palace who came in with a bus and judge him, that's not fair. I'm not saying he should start every game, but yesterday, we needed somebody to attack, somebody incisive. We needed goals yesterday--not tika taka passers. Podolski provides that. There's no reason why he couldn't come off the bench around the 60 minute mark. He's not a Bendtner, and the treatment he's getting is poor. When Giroud has 10 goals in f'kin 32 games--playing every minute of those games, more so--it's getting to the point that any player will do well at CF. Then you realize that Ramsey has 12 goals from 25 games, and has been out since December! It was his goals that was masking our weaknesses up front in the first half of the season. Since he's out now... 

It's just saddening to see us go for a 0-0 against United at home. Against Chelsea, we don't have the team to go at them so it's the best thing to do, but if we can't beat this United side at home, we're really not going to beat United, are we?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Razor King said:


> He goes missing in every big game. He's a great player, but because of his style and technique--exquisite--people rate him higher than his actual level.


If I just read this description I'd swear you were describing Ozil :draper2


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> If I just read this description I'd swear you were describing Ozil :draper2


Yes, Ozil has gone missing in big games this season, but last night wasn't the case. The problem is that Ozil has gone from providing to Ronaldo, Higuain, and Benzema to Giroud, err, umm, and uh, yeah.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

ozil going missing in big games isn't a new occurrence.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










:kolo1





Clear red tbh :kolo2



BkB Hulk said:


> Katy Perry named the song after Brisbane Roar. She's a big fan of the A-League. *If you listen to the song carefully*, it's actually all about the A-League and how great it is.


Who the hell's going to do that


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Is Monty Brown his favourite wrestler?


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Watched the whole game last night and didn't see anything making Ozil look head and shoulders above the rest. If I had to choose an outfield player I'd probably say Gibbs, largely because the midfields were so disappointing.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> well one's a swedish striker and the other is a small spanish midfielder
> 
> other than that i can't help you. there should be videos of them from the u/16 tournament in qatar. faour in particular because he was really impressive.


Bollox...  

and Mata should be able to be effective from the wing, hes been playing there for his career bar one season at Chelsea for the most part, a waste yes, but he should still be producing.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



wkdsoul said:


> Bollox...
> 
> and Mata should be able to be effective from the wing, hes been playing there for his career bar one season at Chelsea for the most part, a waste yes, but he should still be producing.


exactly, he was left wing at Valencia and for a bit at Chelsea, and he was tops there for Valencia. It can work, obviously he just needs to adjust to playing out there again, and get used to the movement of a new group of players.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *Bentaleb has been quality for him :kobe*
> 
> *Nobody bar Szczesny played well.*


few others in the chatbox the other day shared the same opinion tbh :kobe


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Renegade™ said:


> exactly, he was left wing at Valencia and for a bit at Chelsea, and he was tops there for Valencia. It can work, obviously he just needs to adjust to playing out there again, and get used to the movement of a new group of players.


mata and evra on the left wing

oh yes, that should end very well for united


----------



## God™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Playing Mata on a wing is like buying Bale and playing him as a left back. You're wasting all his potential. Mata can't play on a wing in the premier league because he's:

1. Not physical enough. He can't deal with the close attention from full backs who can easily push him off the ball.

2. He doesn't have the fitness to track back and defend. It didn't matter in La Liga but it does in the PL.

3. He's not fast and he doesn't have a burst of pace that allows him to go past anyone.

You're robbing the team of his creativity by playing him there. All it does is tire him out running up and down the pitch all day and lessens the effectiveness of counter attacks and what he does when he has possession. But hey, play him out there for all I care. It only means United are handicapping themselves before the game has even started.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Renegade™ said:


> few others in the chatbox the other day shared the same opinion tbh :kobe


*So? A bunch of idiots tell another idiot he's a genius doesn't make the idiot a genius.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *So? A bunch of idiots tell another idiot he's a genius doesn't make the idiot a genius.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

^












Renegade™ said:


> exactly, he was left wing at Valencia and for a bit at Chelsea, and he was tops there for Valencia. It can work, obviously he just needs to adjust to playing out there again, and get used to the movement of a new group of players.


What movement? Having him play wide in Moyes' system is a huge waste of Mata.

"HOOF IT IN THE BOX JUAN! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!"


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Outside of the fact that Mata isn't able to show his attacking prowess on a wing , a winger needs to cover his full back. If Mata is so terrible defensively, playing him on a wing surely provides two issues that can be avoided by playing him centrally.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

playing him out wide doesnt mean playing him as a winger. silva isn't a winger yet spends most of his time out on the left.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> playing him out wide doesnt mean playing him as a winger. silva isn't a winger yet spends most of his time out on the left.


Precisely. It's a system that doesn't suit him playing wide. Suarez and Sturridge (obviously not wingers) have been rotating playing wide over the past few weeks, but it hasn't hurt them. Why? They're not being told to stand out there and whip it in. They're not wingers, they just occupy a wide position to begin with.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

^ SAS > Mata though :brodgers



Joel said:


> You'd think Podolski was Messi the way Razor goes on about him. Jesus Christ. He did fuck all at home against Crystal Palace.
> 
> And yeah, most Arsenal fans I have heard have said Cazorla was the best player on the pitch and that they rather he moved in the middle and Podolski come in for the MASSIVELY anonymous £42m guy.


8 games, 3 goals off 12 shots, with most of those appearances off the bench. Giroud has 10 goals off 78 shots in 24 games, most of those starting and playing far more minutes. Giroud hasn't been as bad as the Arsenal fans try and moan about but Podolski has been good when he hasn't been injured. Look at the Liverpool game, admitedly we were already up 5-0 and so we slackened off in the last half hour but when Podolski and Rosicky were introduced Arsenal looked a whole lot better.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-o422OlfaI&list=UUDqPnCBqVb8VksVXaElYsUg

From the arsenal game


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

So then what is the issue. Is mata not being given license to float across the 3 behind the striker? Or are United even playing that formation? I ask as I haven't seen a united game since mata has been there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

They don't seem to like to link play and have wingers float in. Valencia's role has pretty much been put crosses in and attack the back post when it comes in from the other side, while it's unfair to say Young might have a role because we don't know what it is (he's crap :sparker). Januzaj has really been the only player to play wide and actually link up with others. Right now they play 4-4-2, but Rooney plays fairly deep. Even then, Rooney and RVP don't link. The stat against Fulham was they only passed between each other six times, two of which were from kickoffs. Welbeck only had four passes the week before that at Stoke when playing up front. It all just seems really rigid.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Ali Dia said:


> So then what is the issue. Is mata not being given license to float across the 3 behind the striker? Or are United even playing that formation? I ask as I haven't seen a united game since mata has been there.


They're playing a 4-4-fucking-2 and no one likes to pass to each other. All their strikers play like they're up top alone.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> ^ SAS > Mata though :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> 8 games, 3 goals off 12 shots, with most of those appearances off the bench. Giroud has 10 goals off 78 shots in 24 games, most of those starting and playing far more minutes. Giroud hasn't been as bad as the Arsenal fans try and moan about but Podolski has been good when he hasn't been injured. Look at the Liverpool game, admitedly we were already up 5-0 and so we slackened off in the last half hour but when Podolski and Rosicky were introduced Arsenal looked a whole lot better.


The Season so far:

*Lucas Podolski* ~ 293 minutes, 3 goals (PL); 78 minutes, 2 goals (FA Cup). A goal every *74.2 mins.*
*Olivier Giroud* ~ 2056 minutes, 10 goals (PL); 539 minutes, 2 goals (CL); 12 minutes, 1 goal (FA Cup). A goal every *200.54 minutes.*

Podolski hasn't played in the CL yet due to injury, and has started only 3 league games, as opposed to Giroud starting ALL of the 24 league games + the 6 CL games. The fact that Giroud has only 2 goals more than Ramsey in the League despite playing 600 hours more than Ramsey, who has been out injured since December speaks volumes on how poor Giroud has been up top.


2012/2013

*Lucas Podolski* ~ 1983 minutes, 11 goals (PL); 499 minutes, 4 goals (CL); 109 minutes, 1 goal (FA Cup). A goal every *161.94 mins.*
*Olivier Giroud* ~ 2333 minutes, 11 goals (PL); 385 minutes, 2 goals (CL); 360 minutes, 2 goals (FA Cup). A goal every *205.2 minutes.*

Now, consider this: those goals came with Podolski playing 90% of the games from LW, whilst Giroud was our starting striker.


I think the Man United game gave a clear indication of how Giroud can't even hit the target or get a clean contact on the ball. And that wasn't the worse game Giroud has had this season. Podolski isn't Messi. He's not even van Persie, but it doesn't take much to notice that he's a superb natural finisher, and our best finisher by a country mile.

I've been screaming about Podolski not getting a fair treatment by Wenger, yes, but if Giroud was banging them in, I wouldn't have even cared. But that's not the case. Look at our losses this season - against Villa, the thrashings against 'Pool and City, and the loss against United - Podolski didn't play at all against City and United (was out injured); against Villa he came on as a sub in the 90th minute, and against Liverpool, he came on when we were 5-0 down. I don't know what's going on anymore, tbh...

Against 'Pool in the FA Cup, I'm not confident at all. I'm sure Wenger will reshuffle the team. He has to, but our confidence has taken a good beating and I don't expect us to win. Perhaps a draw, which will make matters worse.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> playing him out wide doesnt mean playing him as a winger. silva isn't a winger yet spends most of his time out on the left.


at United it almost definitely is. against Arsenal, he was mostly on the left wing. Waste of a transfer if they plan to continue this way really. At Chelsea even when he played wide he played as an Attacking midfielder more than a winger.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I can see them doing a kagawa to mata. Hopefully after summer transfers we can play him more central.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Razor King said:


> The fact that Giroud has only 2 goals more than Ramsey in the League despite playing *600 hours* more than Ramsey.


Clearly too tired to score after such a long season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> I can see them doing a kagawa to mata. Hopefully after summer transfers we can play him more central.


Is Davey going to transfer in better tactics? :moyes5


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

LOL. Wenger had it coming with the "fear of failure" comment. Did he really think he could win a mind game vs Mourinho?


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Although Terry and Cahill are out of tomorrow's game. Big blow


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Mind games are a stupid thing thought up by the press. They don't really exist. A manager might say something about an opposing manager/team and HOPE they go to shit so he'll look clever. Comments have no real effect on a team's ability to put a ball in the goal.

IMO anyways



> Sky Sports Football ‏@SkyFootball 2m
> Jose Mourinho on Arsene Wenger: "Maybe I'm not used to failing. The reality is he is a specialist."


Shots fired tho


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

19th century insult from Mourinho that.

Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 13m

Rodgers on mind games & animal analogies: "It's getting stupid now isn't it?"

Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 10m

Rodgers refuses to be drawn on comments made by Wenger & Mourinho and praises both for their achievements at Arsenal & Chelsea respectively.

:brodgers


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> Mind games are a stupid thing thought up by the press. They don't really exist. A manager might say something about an opposing manager/team and HOPE they go to shit so he'll look clever. Comments have no real effect on a team's ability to put a ball in the goal.
> 
> IMO anyways
> 
> 
> 
> Shots fired tho


takes attention away from the team. all the attention on the manager. he's been doing it for years.

case in point - not seen one headline about chelsea team failing since West brom draw. all the talk is of Jose and little horses.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

well wenger's drawn a comment from moureen. everyone says it's a win for moureen when someone comments on him, so isnt this a win for wenger based on that logic?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Not really, because Mourinho isn't being flustered. It's his comfort zone. Wenger and Pellegrini have been baited into it recently, whereas Mourinho is more than happy to chat shit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

or maybe he's been flustered enough to respond?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

maureen is a class act

#respect

#bantz


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> or maybe he's been flustered enough to respond?


and when does Mourinho ever not respond? wenger took the opening shot and predictably jose responded


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Curry said:


> Clearly too tired to score after such a long season.


More the reason to bench him and give him time to recover. That was 600 mins, btw. 




BkB Hulk said:


> Not really, because Mourinho isn't being flustered. It's his comfort zone. Wenger and Pellegrini have been baited into it recently, whereas Mourinho is more than happy to chat shit.


Wenger doesn't need to be baited. He's a master of commenting. The war of words began with the sale of Mata, when Wenger said it was "unfair," and Mou said how Wenger loves a good moan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

that doesnt mean he wasnt flustered


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Mourinho prefers mind games because that's the only time he's actually attacking :brodgers


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> that doesnt mean he wasnt flustered


Mou? I for one am glad that this superficial goody, goody relationship between Wenger and Mou is fading away. Mou dislikes Wenger, while Wenger doesn't have time to think of such things when there is more $$$$$$ to be made.

Begin the war of words!


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The only true Master of Mind Games is me.

We've all seen how flustered Joel has been lately.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i think youre confusing flustered with being embarrassed for you DA


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*I think the winner is the one who wins the game of fitba.

:agree:*


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

WOW Redead, I hope you know that I was one of the few around here who mourned your death. Several :jose smileys were used.

Agree with Seabs too. Last year, Fergie could have come into a press conference, put a Mancini mask on a monkey and kicked it up the arse, and it would have been considered great mind games, because United won the title.

(I need to somehow get a monkey and a Jose mask to Wenger somehow :mark


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *I think the winner is the one who wins the game of fitba.
> 
> :agree:*


who cares about fitba, it's all about what a manager says.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *I think the winner is the one who wins the game of fitba.
> 
> :agree:*


So not the bloke who doesn't know how to do that? :moyes2


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*We're top of the "managers say the craziest things" league though at least. Along with being top of the "most talked about teams" league. So that from perspective Moyes > Jose.

:agree:*


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Dat Frankie sig :kobe6


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It's what BULK said. Mourinho just looks for a reaction. Pellegrini was gving it the big I don't answer back to him... And then answers back and then looks to make an excuse why he answers back. Basically doing everything but not responding and then when Mourinho speaks about Pellegrini today he says he is a very good manager and just speaks positive about him. Pretty much in control of the situation as he wants it.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> "He is a specialist in failure, I am not. If he is right and I have a fear of failure it is because I don't fail many times. So maybe he is right? The reality is he's a specialist because eight years without a piece of silverware, that is failure. If I did that in Chelsea I would leave London and not come back."







:wilkins

From the hype this is getting, the media will probably try to make it as memorable as the "voyeur" interview. Directed at Jose or not, Wenger really shouldn't have started this.

More important news is that Terry isn't playing and Cahill is in doubt. The positive thing is that Terry will come back fully fit for Everton. Not feeling comfortable at all with a Ivan/Luiz partnership. Ivanovic can do a job at CB and it's a good thing that Cole will play, but it's the first time Azpilicueta/Ivanovic/Luiz/Cole will play together since probably the Europa League final. Hopefully we can get something from it, Lampard/Ramires and Mikel/Matic in midfield and Hazard/Willian with Torres or Eto'o. We'll get our chances but we need to score unlike the league match because I doubt we're keeping a clean sheet with this defensive unit. Full week to rest after this, so there's no need for rotation in this case.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Got home to hear those delightful comments from Mourinho.

I can't wait to see the reaction from the Arsenal fans who live up Arsene's arse. Almost 9 years and counting but Wenger's still da man!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

he just insults people

i dont see what's so special about that

as long as skysports and the bbc keep lapping it up i guess that's all that matters to some people though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Kinda hope Schurrle gets a run out.

Schwarzer
Azpi Ivanovic Luiz Cole
Matic
Ramires Lampard
Schurrle Torres Hazard​


Kiz said:


> he just insults people
> 
> i dont see what's so special about that
> 
> as long as skysports and the bbc keep lapping it up i guess that's all that matters to some people though.


It's not special, it's just most manager don't speak their mind like he does. He has a lot of charisma and gives the journo's headlines. He makes their job a lot more interesting. Why wouldn't they lap it up?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> It's not special, *it's just most manager don't speak their mind like he does.* He has a lot of charisma and gives the journo's headlines. He makes their job a lot more interesting. Why wouldn't they lap it up?


Most managers don't try and act like schoolkids :draper2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

he hasnt had charisma since about 2010. he got called out in the spanish press for his bullshit. the uk journo's are too gutless to do it.

calling someone a loser isn't interesting. continually goading people into a reaction isn't entertaining. it's being a bully. that's all he really is.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> he hasnt had charisma since about 2010. he got called out in the spanish press for his bullshit. the uk journo's are too gutless to do it.
> 
> calling someone a loser isn't interesting. continually goading people into a reaction isn't entertaining. it's being a bully. that's all he really is.


If he didn't have charisma everyone wouldn't be so eager to hear what he was going to say. You will probably deny that too though.

The Italian press never accepted him from day one because he wasn't Italian and he was managing Inter, not one of their beloved Juventus or Milan. The Spanish press are just morons and even give managers such as Pep a hard time. Poor examples.

The English press aren't going to call out his "bullshit", because people over here love his "bullshit". It sells, they make money of it, end of story. Why hamper yourself?

Maybe it's not entertaining for you because your manager continuosly falls for it, but it's exciting for the press as it sells. It's not really beinga bully, it's just trying to get into the head of your competition. Mentality has a lot to do with football and Mourinho exceeds in that department.

Just say you hate him and be done with it. It's much easier that way.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

no people are so eager to hear what he has to say because they're idiots who believe he still has charisma. you'll probably deny that too.

2nd bit is a load of rubbish. pep isn't comparable to jose at all. they called jose out because he talked a load of trash. didn't even mention the italian press but i guess you're blinded when anyone says anything remotely negative about golden boy.

and that's because they're gutless. come on.

continuously falls for it? rubbish again. pelle responded once to his little horses comment, and has refused to respond to anything else. again, anything to defend golden boy. it is absolutely being a bully. being a bully is all about trying to get into someone's head. more deflection.

why should i say i hate him? am i not able to discuss someone/something in a negative manner unless i hate them? ridiculous.

amazing how anything about jose sends chelsea fans reaching to set up the barricades. defend, defend.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

You should know by now that Joel can't take any criticism Kiz :suarez1


----------



## God™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao

Your own hate for anything Mourinho does more than compensates for Chelsea fans defending him.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

You do hate him. All you do it cry and whinge at anything he says or anything good said about him. Not even EGame hates him as much as you and he supports Barcelona. I don't know where the hate was born, if it's out of jealousy, or if you're a closet Barcelona fan, but it's strange. I think you post "moureen" in here more than anything to do with City.

I mentioned the Italian press to demonstrate the different nature of press in different countries. The press didn't hate Pep like they did to Jose but the point is they put a massive amount of pressure on him, questioning him whenever Barca didn't win a game, etc. They're morons.

He does continuosly fall for it. He says he won't respond. Then he responds. Then he makes excuses as why he did respond. And no doubt he'll be responding to Mourinho after tomorrow's game regardless of the result.

All you have is your "defend" comment. But my original post wasn't even in defence of him. I just explained that Jose got what he wanted and why the English press love him. Because no one has agreed with you that he is flustered, you're seemingly upset. Maybe drink a glass of water and chill out, I don't know.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

LOL at saying Mourinho doesn't have charisma


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hate can make any person say silly things.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Mourinho is 51 today and has a different attitude. He doesn't need to answer with the same attitude as 2005 to every question to show charisma. Charisma isn't something you lose, especially not someone like Mourinho. 

Jose usually answers based on something he wants to accomplish with a reaction, if it's to take the focus from a bad result of his team or to put pressure on a title rival. The media are taking it too far with the "mind games" and it doesn't matter if he answers aggressively or not, it's been that way in every country he worked. Managers like Pellegrini and Wenger are falling for it every time more because of Jose's reputation and the pressure of the media for a reaction than what he actually says. If I remember correctly, at the start of the season around September/October and before Jose started most of the things he said about City, Pellegrini said that Jose's "mind games" won't work on him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If Terry and Cahill are out, I really don't see us winning at the Etihad tomorrow. Luiz + Ivan won't offer the same kind of stability. However (if Aguero is still out), I don't feel too terrible as Dzeko is a donkey and Negredo has been a bit off lately. Too bad I'm on vacation to Boston this weekend so idk when exactly I'll be able to see the game. Won't be too fussed with a loss, the league should be our priority. 

Nice to hear Van Ginkel is back in training. Couldn't really get a good look at the kid because he got injured very early on.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I'd like to see salah and shirley both get a run out tomorrow

azar and willy are both desperately in need of some time off. i say mortgage off the FA cup and focus on going deep in the CL and the league

as for Maureen, I think its rather absurd to say he isnt charismatic to some degree. Now its fair to dislike him or think he's a giant ass, but many do gravitate towards him. I know multitudes of people, chelsea fans and otherwise who are absolutely enamored with him. He has a certain appeal. 

I mean to use the spanish press as an example against him? The spanish press is absolutely dreadful. They absolutely destroy almost everyone


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Ftr, I think he went too far with the Wenger comments. He should have left it at saying he is afraid of failing because he is not used to it and maybe that Wenger would know all about failing, but that's it. No need to directly call him a failure.

Wouldn't mind to see both Schurrle and Salah play. But I can't see it happening. Probably both Willian and Hazard start.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Meulensteen sacked, Magath brought in, wonder how Tunnicliffe and Larnell Cole feel now


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

They're going down and I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Fulham are a disgrace.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The curse of Liverpool strikes again.

I think that's now 2 or 3 managers this season who's last game before getting sacked was against us.

Fulham deserve to go down. Filth


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If anyone saw my rep comments from you, DA, they'd think you were a whore. Constant "spreading".

Slag.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I always come back to this thread whenever I need to spread some rep, even though most of you don't even deserve it :hendo2



> One anecdote in particular stands out and is recited by his players to this day. While in charge of Wolfsburg during a training camp in July 2008 in Switzerland Magath declared after a team lunch that training would be canceled for the day. Instead the players would be rewarded with coffee and cake at a nearby location with the provision that the players retain their training attire just in case. As the players prepared to board the gondola that took them up the mountain to the coffee house their delight was soon replaced with horror as Magath told them they would get there by running the full 2362 meters. They ran for two and a half hours straight up the hill with Magath running right behind the team. Their star striker Grafite collapsed before the end and had to be carried down the valley on a stretcher while other players broke down in tears as they reached the summit where they were finally able to enjoy their coffee and cake.
> 
> http://bundesligafanatic.com/the-ot...-of-felix-magath-–-a-four-part-retrospective/


This will be fun



> Raphael Honigstein ‏@honigstein 5m
> recent Lewis Holtby quote: "I wouldn't have a problem if van Gaal came in. After all, I've survived Felix Magath, too"


Unlucky Lewis lid


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

tbf, it's hardly like Rene was doing well. I'm more worried for RAY :wilkins


Hopefully they stay rooted to the bottom. The more sides which are certs for the drop (that aren't mine) the better.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

a view from a previous player



> Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 1h
> Dear Fulham-fans!
> Never will you say again:
> - Players didn't run enough
> - Players don't train enough
> - The boss is not clear enough
> #FFC





> Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 17m
> Felix Magath!
> 
> Once we were finished running at our TrainingCamp a player had disappeared.
> We had to look for him. Found him. Had collapsed





> Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 15m
> Felix Magath!
> 
> Once Magath asked a player to come to his dressing-room. Player came. Sat with him 10 mins. Not a word said.
> Magath: U can go





> Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 15m
> Felix Magath at Eintracht Frankfurt!
> 
> Never knew how long we trained!
> Never knew when was next training!!





> Jan Aage Fjortoft ‏@JanAageFjortoft 12m
> 
> Felix Magath Team Meeting!
> 
> He arrives. Drinks his tea for 5 mins. Eat big cakes for another 5 mins. Not a word said.



will be interesting


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It's just retarded that Meulensteen already got fired and Magath won't be much better.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i wish DA would rep me over post quality and not just 'spreading' :jose

also, yeah. jose is a dick. nobody really said otherwise

but hes OUR DICK


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That Balotelli goal is amazing.

Fulham are a shambles. They should have appointed the Michael Jackson statue.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

magath? lmao rip bent. they're all gonna die


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i sent my application to fulham

just wait until they hear about my 4-1 win over barca with aston villa on world class setting


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BkB Hulk said:


> That Balotelli goal is amazing.
> 
> Fulham are a shambles. They should have appointed the Michael Jackson statue.


Its the swagger as sson as hes hit it.. brilliant.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The fact he continues with his walk is fantastic.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ReDREDD said:


> I'd like to see salah and shirley both get a run out tomorrow
> 
> azar and willy are both desperately in need of some time off. i say mortgage off the FA cup and focus on going deep in the CL and the league
> 
> as for Maureen, I think its rather absurd to say he isnt charismatic to some degree. Now its fair to dislike him or think he's a giant ass, but many do gravitate towards him. I know multitudes of people, chelsea fans and otherwise who are absolutely enamored with him. He has a certain appeal.
> 
> I mean to use the spanish press as an example against him? The spanish press is absolutely dreadful. They absolutely destroy almost everyone


Azhar should be rested. not sure about Willy because he was very good in tracking back and nicking stray passes vs City. Ramires shouldn't start as one of the 3 AM's though. All the athleticism in the world but a peanut for a brain


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rock316AE said:


> Mourinho is 51 today and has a different attitude. He doesn't need to answer with the same attitude as 2005 to every question to show charisma. Charisma isn't something you lose, especially not someone like Mourinho.
> 
> Jose usually answers based on something he wants to accomplish with a reaction, if it's to take the focus from a bad result of his team or to put pressure on a title rival. The media are taking it too far with the "mind games" and it doesn't matter if he answers aggressively or not, it's been that way in every country he worked. Managers like Pellegrini and Wenger are falling for it every time more because of Jose's reputation and the pressure of the media for a reaction than what he actually says. If I remember correctly, at the start of the season around September/October and before Jose started most of the things he said about City, Pellegrini said that Jose's "mind games" won't work on him.


Managers like Pellegrini and Wenger? Wenger? You do know that Wenger is a massive snob and a master of commenting, do you? He comments about everything under the Sun and has an attitude that only what he does is right and everybody else is wrong. I for one am f'kin elated that Wenger started this because Mou isn't the one not to respond and this "lovey, dovey" BS brewing between Wenger and Mou screamed fake from the onset.

Wenger has been goading Mou to react for quite a while. First, he commented about Mata for no reason at all and then made that comment on Mou, when Mou wasn't even talking about Wenger or Arsenal. Mou is the master of these sort of situations and Wenger's snobbish attitude would make a perfect war of words. Bring it on!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Razor King said:


> First, he commented about Mata for no reason at all and then made that comment on Mou, when Mou wasn't even talking about Wenger or Arsenal.


Well no. It's not like he called a press conference to say that the Mata transfer was unfair. He was asked what he thought about the transfer at one of his pre match press conferences and gave his answer. A foolish answer, but he didn't just bring it up randomly.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The reason I enjoyed it so much was because, for someone who's taken the club backwards (albeit not a long way) and won nothing for almost nine years showing little desire to push like this window, Wenger has such a high opinion of himself. To be given a huge new contract too in the process on the back of nothing is unbelievable. When you see managers like Ancelotti & Mancini sacked for one not even bad year, it's crazy in a way he's survived and is now in a position to be given an improved deal, let alone worshiped by some Arsenal fans for work he did 10-15 years ago.

The guy needs taking down a peg or two, and what Jose said, well he wasn't wrong was he? 9 years without winning anything while still claiming you're in position to and convincing some of you fans you are must surely be deemed as failing. Here's a new contract Arsene, job well done!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

well they've kind of been at two different ends of the spectrum. i can only assume that wenger would've had more success if he didn't constantly have to rebuild vital parts of his team every 2-3 years due to selling players. he's an exceptional manager who's constantly been hamstrung by the board and whatever line of excuses they want to pump out.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That Balotelli strike will be in the shortlist for the Puskas award, amazing hit.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Razor King said:


> Managers like Pellegrini and Wenger? Wenger? You do know that Wenger is a massive snob and a master of commenting, do you? He comments about everything under the Sun and has an attitude that only what he does is right and everybody else is wrong. I for one am f'kin elated that Wenger started this because Mou isn't the one not to respond and this "lovey, dovey" BS brewing between Wenger and Mou screamed fake from the onset.
> 
> Wenger has been goading Mou to react for quite a while. First, he commented about Mata for no reason at all and then made that comment on Mou, when Mou wasn't even talking about Wenger or Arsenal. Mou is the master of these sort of situations and Wenger's snobbish attitude would make a perfect war of words. Bring it on!


It started again after the Arsenal game at the press conference at the Emirates. Other than that and the Mata deal, I don't remember Wenger saying anything specifically about Jose TBH. I don't know what Wenger thinks about Jose's comments yesterday but he really shouldn't have started this "fear of failure" argument as he was asking for that response from Jose. Besides that, Wenger never mentioned Jose's name yesterday from what I've seen. 

Also, fear of failure is a natural thing IMO, but Wenger wasn't the one who should present it that way. I would say that Jose has a fear of failure but that's just makes him more motivated to succeed which is why he won in every place he worked in his career. Reminds me of a comment Drogba made a few months ago when he was asked how he performed on that level in the big games, saying that losing when you're so close to win hurts more than anything else in the sport, so he just did everything to win.

For the record, I don't think Jose called Wenger a "failed manager", he was talking about his current run which for a club with Arsenal's ambition is a failure. Mourinho respects Wenger as a manager and praised him a lot this season about the development of his team over the years.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Slient Alarm said:


> That Balotelli strike will be in the shortlist for the Puskas award, amazing hit.


Wouldn't be so sure, still 10 and a half months left and I can think of a few I'd call better from this year.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Well no. It's not like he called a press conference to say that the Mata transfer was unfair. He was asked what he thought about the transfer at one of his pre match press conferences and gave his answer. A foolish answer, but he didn't just bring it up randomly.


Yeah? When Mou does it, it's to get a reaction, so by that logic...  And Wenger did succeed here because Mou was kinda "ruffled" in the press conference.

I'm aware that Wenger was asked about it, and that's why I called Wenger the King of Commenting because there is nothing in the world that he doesn't common on. Even the grass... Oh wait!


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

full house at Sunderland


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

8th home cup game of the season. On top of league games and wembley in two weeks. Plus the metros are off today (hence I'm not there) & it's on the telly. Disappointing but understandable to an extent. Tickets cost money and it's hardly an affluent area up here.










Ooof.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Poor team selection, terrible performance. Pochettino hates cups. One week till our next game, should be a full strength team and if your are going to rest anybody, it's not Fonte, Schneiderlin and Cork. Garbage. Our season has no meaning now.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Poor southampton. 3 away trips up here, 2 at lunchtime and one in the evening. Don't envy that. Especially when they haven't beat us in 4 games this year :side:

idk what it is with us and the cups but it's nice. Wonder if we'll get ANOTHER home draw next. Vergini looks super solid in our system. Shame we'd never drop O'Shea when Browns back.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Yeh I don't want to see us v Sunderland for a long time. We never beat Sunderland. My only good memory against Sunderland in the last 6 or 7 years was Bales deflected equaliser a long time ago.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I didn't understand Southampton's mentality there at all. They aren't going to finish in the top five and qualify for any of the European competitions that way, they aren't going to be relegated and they would have to MASSIVELY fuck up to not finish in the top ten (yay for top half trophies!). So why not start with your strongest line up and go full full throttle in an attempt to win a cup that will only include two top strength squads within its quarter finals? Utterly bizarre from Saints and Pochettino. Maybe they wouldn't want the distraction of the Europa league next season if they ended up winning the cup, but you can easily bomb out of that by fielding ressies and youth players (not as if Saints lack them, is it?). Regardless, it _was_ a great opportunity for them to actually win something in a season where they have bugger all else to worry about. That was just so utterly strange on so many levels!

I can fully understand why the Mackems didn't go in full throttle during that game because they already have a cup final to worry about, not to mention the worrying threat of relegation. Never the less, they still won without ever really having to leave second gear in what was really drab game. The magic of the FA Cup lives on...


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Couldn't have said it better my self. Lamberts sitter miss though was fpalm


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Lallana should have scored as well, but there just seemed to be a general blase attitude from Saints where everything was so half hearted and lazy. Those two awful misses summed that up to a tee.

Conversely, Sunderland are just one favourable draw away from another potential Wembley trip (The semis are still played there, right? Not that I think they should be...but that's another argument). They've gone from being bottom with 1 point after 7 leagues games to this type of scenario where they also have a fighting chance of staying up. What a wonderful job Poyet has done so far.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Players play with the intent of the manager they say. Pochettino never does interviews during cup weeks. Always the assistant takes them. And for a guy that is normally firey on the sidelines, he seemed to not really care. Players weren't up for it. But from a mechanics point of view, you can't have Schneiderlin and Cork both out. We didn't even have our usual possession dominance.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

loooooooooooooool cardiff. down 1-0 to wigan.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Strong XI from both teams. Even Cahill recovered to start


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Weirdly strong Chelsea team, Jose taking this match seriously I guess. Really hoping this doesn't end in a draw, can't do with the extra fixture.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Cahill shouldn't have been played when he was such a massive doubt. Schurrle should have got a start as well.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hat tricks for Hazard, Silva and Negredo please.


----------



## God™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Why the fuck is Ramires playing wide right? He's fucking useless there.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

City completely on top so far.

Yaya overpowering Matic in midfield.

Nice finish from Jovetic too.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

city clearly better. Ramires had a shocker half. good options on the bench though. Salah, Oscar, schurrle


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

take Ramires off LOL. shocking today


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Some absolute cat piss final balls on display tonight.

I'm texting a girl the same time as I'm replying here and I very nearly put a kiss on the end of that sentence. How embarrassing.

x


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

game over. city clearly miles better. concentrate on league now


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I think that goal happened about 20 seconds after my post. You're welcome, City.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Suck it Maureencunt. Assuming they don't win the league this season, that'll be 2 seasons for him without a trophy. How long before he calls himself a failure?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

7 more years.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Will you be angry if we do win the league, Bananas? :lebron8

Meh perforamnce from us. Not even half the same amount of energy we used in the league game. Don't really care, tbh, but still want to see a good effort from the team.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

City had more goals than Chelsea had shots on target :hayden3


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I can't even remember us shooting at all. We had shots?


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> I can't even remember us shooting at all. We had shots?


Willian had a shot and a few of Ramires' passes were so bad they looked like shots.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> *Will you be angry if we do win the league, Bananas? *:lebron8
> 
> Meh perforamnce from us. Not even half the same amount of energy we used in the league game. Don't really care, tbh, but still want to see a good effort from the team.


To quote a great thinker here at WF, "UOENO". 

But City will runaway with it.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Poor performance from most of the team, Lampard and Cole should have been on the pitch, especially when we couldn't complete two passes in midfield. We lacked energy and creativity in every position. I didn't expect us to keep a clean sheet with Luiz/Cahill but we never really had a clear chance to score. Looking forward, we're in the best position in the league and should concentrate on every game now. Terry should be fully fit against Everton which is the most important thing for us.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Didn't see it, but ... two shots? None on target? Is that a typo?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

could be worse

we could have conceded 6. now THAT would have been embarassing


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Do Chelsea fans have a legitimate issue or reason for a number of them booing & singing through Sir Tom Finney's minute's silence, or was it just utter disrespect from a bunch of low life scum? Genuine question, because that was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Chelsea missed a CF bad today.*


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It's not the first time they've done something like that, won't be the last either.


----------



## obby

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Januzaj set to make international debut :mark:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Chelsea fans in being ballbags shocker. In their defence (no idea why) a lot of footy fans these days are ignorant gimps.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Fuck.

We were soundly beaten, no excuses. City played solid.


----------



## InTheAirTonight

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Did Chelsea play their 1st team?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Koff Sunderland


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

shows the importance of 2 actual midfielders. Garcia was excellent and lescott may have played his way back into the first team. good performance from us, much better on the night and couldve won by more


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Ftr, we started a centre back in midfield in the league game at the Etihad as well. I know he plays there at times, but so has Demichelis.

City were good, but Cardiff would have probably beaten us if we turned up to their gaff playing that type of football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

yeah but luiz is a better midfielder than defender. plus he was helped by 2 midfielders.

garcia was a huge difference in the middle. broke up a heap of plays and settled the midfield. would've been so important in the league game. we just worked harder in the end.






no i've changed my mind pls stay joleon :jose


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

concentrate on league and going as far as possible in CL now. Everton next week. then Galatasaray and so on. Maureen should rotate from now on


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Schurrle has fallen way down the order. He barely looks like getting a look in these days.



Nige™;30169345 said:


> Do Chelsea fans have a legitimate issue or reason for a number of them booing & singing through Sir Tom Finney's minute's silence, or was it just utter disrespect from a bunch of low life scum? Genuine question, because that was absolutely disgusting.


They sang murderers last time we played them and there was a minute silence iirc. Hardly a classy bunch.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney's apparently signed new 4 and half year contract, giving him about 300,000 a week. 

Disgusting.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

and evra has a new contract

crisis averted :hb


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

just get Ferdinand tied down to a new contract and we can really kick on....:moyes5


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Irish Jet said:


> Rooney's apparently signed new 4 and half year contract, giving him about 300,000 a week.
> 
> Disgusting.


Took you to the cleaners. Again.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Irish Jet said:


> Rooney's apparently signed new 4 and half year contract, giving him about 300,000 a week.
> 
> Disgusting.


I want his agent, what a fantastic deal for Rooney.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

And apparently we pay £400k interest per week for the Glazer debt? :moyes4


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BkB Hulk said:


> They sang murderers last time we played them and there was a minute silence iirc. Hardly a classy bunch.


Just shocking. I heard they stabbed some City fans too after the match. It's a shame because all fans have their idiots, but booing and singing shit like that, especially for someone like Finney who have they no affiliation with is just so disrespectful. It gives the decent Chelsea fans a bad name too. Scum.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Nige™ said:


> Just shocking. I heard they stabbed some City fans too after the match. It's a shame because all fans have their idiots, but booing and singing shit like that, especially for someone like Finney who have they no affiliation with is just so disrespectful. *It gives the decent Chelsea fans a bad name too. Scum.*


Only to idiots who generalise. It'd be like saying BULK is an asshole because Liverpool fans do airplane motions to the United fans. Or haribo is a dickhead because United fans say 96 was not enough. Or Kiz is a clown because... Well, Kiz is just a clown :terry


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










a scared joel in his natural habitat


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

But Bulk is an asshole and haribo is a dickhead??


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Every club has the shite fans and good fans. That's just how it goes. Stupid to generalize tbh.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Such a shame the shambles United are turning into. Bending over backwards for a player who's been two years past his time and couldn't give a shit about the club when it comes down to brass tacks tbh. Absolutely no point in even really keeping him imo when we just signed Mata who does what Rooney is there to do only better, cheaper and he's a nice guy about it too.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Irish Jet said:


> Rooney's apparently signed new 4 and half year contract, giving him about 300,000 a week.
> 
> Disgusting.


Said it before but United are...










So I don't give a fuck how much we spend anymore, even if it is on a cunt like Rooney. It's not going to hurt the club, not with Woody tying up commercial deals all over the place.



Kiz said:


> and evra has a new contract
> 
> crisis averted :hb


He's activated some clause and has the option to sign a new contract, I doubt he will. He knows the club are searching for his replacement, I think he'll end up at Monaco or in the USA next season.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Anyone been listening to some of this cracking/diabolical commentary from Clarke Carlisle for this FA Cup game. Apparently David Moyes wouldn't be happy with a Pienaar backpass, Everton will need to score if they want to win the game and he also just expertly diagnosed Kyle Bartley's hamstring injury from the commentary box.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

So the news that Giroud has been repeatedly "scoring" in the Premier Inn as opposed to the Premier League has turned out to be true. He's apologized on Twitter. Oh Giroud, just the last thing you needed...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Razor King said:


> So the news that Giroud has been repeatedly "scoring" in the Premier Inn as opposed to the Premier League has turned out to be true. He's apologized on Twitter. Oh Giroud, just the last thing you needed...


Typical Arsenal player, no class.

Wouldn't catch a United player at that sort of thing.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

not really surprised about the Rooney contract if it's true.

told you all, Mata on dem wings :moyes1


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Only to idiots who generalise. It'd be like saying BULK is an asshole because Liverpool fans do airplane motions to the United fans. Or haribo is a dickhead because United fans say 96 was not enough. Or Kiz is a clown because... Well, Kiz is just a clown :terry


That's why I pointed out the decent ones getting stick too. Seen all Chelsea fans being branded scum on Twitter and it's not fair on them. Like I said, all clubs have shit fans. Ashamed of some of the shit I saw from some Rovers fans talking about Sir Tom.

I'm hoping those dicks at ITV have the nerve to question Arsenal's team selection having scheduled this game for the late kick off on a Sunday when Arsenal play Bayern on Wednesday night. Well done ITV.:clap

Congrats to Eveton. Hope they get a good draw and go on to win it.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

City/Wigan
Arsenal or Liverpool/Everton
Brighton or Hull/Sunderland
Some other shit


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> City/Wigan
> Arsenal or Liverpool/Everton
> Brighton or Hull/Sunderland
> Some other shit


Potential Sheffield derby > all the other ties.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That's a lie for a start. Forest will likely bum them anyway.

If you're going to post in here can I request you have at least 48 hours without consuming alcohol.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Renegade™ said:


> not really surprised about the Rooney contract if it's true.
> 
> told you all, Mata on dem wings :moyes1


RVP will be gone.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Cup final replay :moyes1

Potential Merseyside derby :moyes1

Potential steel City derby (sort it out Blades, ffs!) :moyes1 

Poyet potentially returning to the scene of the crime in the Amex's away changing room... :jones

*EDIT:* Martin Tyler - "In a way this stadium has been a trophy for arsenal since 2005" :lmao

It's okay Arsenal fans, you have the stadium trophy secured for another season. Although I'm sure that Arsenal only started playing at the Emirates in 2006 :hmm:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Its okay United, Webb is still a shite ref so you'll have that going for you without Fergie.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> Its okay United, Webb is still a shite ref so you'll have that going for you without Fergie.


But I think Arsenal have bought Webb from United.

:wenger


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Howard Webb you complete and utter IDIOT. I hope you retire your idiotic cheatin' arse.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










the fuck you doing


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> That's a lie for a start. Forest will likely bum them anyway.
> 
> If you're going to post in here can I request you have at least 48 hours without consuming alcohol.


You'd have to be a legitimate moron to deny that it wouldn't be a bigger game/more interesting than Hull or Sunderland v Brighton, Man City v Wigan is a nailed-on City walkover and Arsenal v Everton (as it's looking like it'll be) is a standard game that gets played at least twice a season in the Premier League. The only game that would (and should) overshadow it is the potential Merseyside derby.


Fuck it though, we're playing a shite Championship side at home for a place in a FA Cup semi final. I honestly could not care less at this moment, moments an cup runs like this come around once in a blue moon for a tinpot club like us. Absolutely gutted I couldn't be there today.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Arsenal beating Liverpool 2-0. Quite an improvement from that loss.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Balotelli's goal was the highlight of this week for me


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That's a shocking non-call


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Should've had another pen. Howard Webb is a disgrace


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That's the epitome of bottling from Webb. Not even contentious, Chamberlain just ran right through him.

Oh well I can't possibly give another penalty so soon after the first for a tackle on the same player.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Gerrard should be off for a 2nd yellow there. How does Webb still get top line games? Beyond a joke :lol


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I've said this before, but Webb just likes to let as much go as he possibly can. That's okay if you're going to be consistent with it, but he never is. If the first Gerrard yellow card is legit, then he HAS to be given a second yellow for that last ditch slide tackle. In all honesty I'm surprised that Liverpool got the first pen from Webb because he often waves those those sorts of claims away. If that was a pen then the second incident HAD to be. Again, a complete lack of consistency.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

3 minutes? lol

Whatever I wouldn't have minded a trophy but I'll take all those extra days of rest for our run at the top 4


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Webb fluffs his lines and changes the momentum of yet another match between 2 big teams. But he'll continue getting dem big games to ref regardless.*


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Are there actually any decent refs in this country? Serious question.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

We lost against City, Chelsea and this Arsenal game because of crappy and unqualified refs.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

There is literally not a single other person on this planet who I hate more than Howard Webb. Absolute fucking filth. Garbage human being. Failure of a man.

I will toast his downfalls in life.

How he doesn't give that second pelanty, I have no fucking idea. Probably scared of what people will think of him by giving two pelanties so close together. Everybody already thinks he's a useless cunt so he should have just given it anyway.

And he wasn't just shit for us, he was shit for both teams. HOW does he keep getting these games? It boggles the mind. He won't even have to explain his decision either. There is literally no other profession in the world that I can think of where a person can continuously display this level of incompetence and still keep their job.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hilarious to think that Webb is supposedly the best ref England have to offer. The fact he'll be at the World Cup is a joke.

They should send Mike Oliver to Brazil instead.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Principino said:


> Are there actually any decent refs in this country? Serious question.


*There's a fair few tbf. The ones you don't hear about every other week are generally the better refs. In fairness our refs aren't terrible. I'd love to see the English reaction if we ended up with Serie A or La Liga's refs for just a month. *


GoldenSilver said:


> We lost against City, Chelsea and this Arsenal game because of crappy and unqualified refs.


*They cost you a decision that could have changed the momentum of the match, not the actual match itself.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Wow, our YAYA is going to be a beast. Also, finally Wenger played an attacking frontline of Poldi/Ozil/Ox and we played direct football. Was sick of tika taka technical shit and 0 goals.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Liverpool fans with the "woe is me" lines, give it a rest, you're embarrassing yourselves.

Liverpool could have possibly been given 2 penalties, the received 1.
Arsenal could have had 1 penalty, they had 0.
Gerrard should have been sent off for persistent professional fouls but he wasn't.

Today the decisions evened themselves out. Is there anybody reading this who actually believes Liverpool were the better team today? Or is this just people looking to make excuses because they care so much about something they can do absolutely nothing to help? *


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *They cost you a decision that could have changed the momentum of the match, not the actual match itself.*


Against City - The onside goal which could have ended it 2-2 which was decided to be offside.
Against Chel - The penalty which wasn't allowed which coulda have ended it 2-2 again.
Against Ars - The penalty which wasn't allowed which could ended it 2-2...again..


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GoldenSilver said:


> We lost against City, Chelsea and this Arsenal game because of crappy and unqualified refs.


Or the fact that Saurez isn't a big game player.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


> Or the fact that Saurez isn't a big game player.


Sturridge > Suarez. My opinion.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Sturridge > Suarez. My opinion.


Is this a joke?

Suarez laid the ball on the platter for Sturridge on numerous occasions today and despite not scoring, he was your most dangerous player today.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> You'd have to be a legitimate moron to deny that it wouldn't be a bigger game/more interesting than Hull or Sunderland v Brighton, Man City v Wigan is a nailed-on City walkover and Arsenal v Everton (as it's looking like it'll be) is a standard game that gets played at least twice a season in the Premier League. The only game that would (and should) overshadow it is the potential Merseyside derby.
> 
> 
> Fuck it though, we're playing a shite Championship side at home for a place in a FA Cup semi final. I honestly could not care less at this moment, moments an cup runs like this come around once in a blue moon for a tinpot club like us. Absolutely gutted I couldn't be there today.


I'm winding you up. I couldn't care less about this competition now United aren't in it. I only named the teams who have supporters here. In terms of history a Sheffield derby would be bigger but in terms of fan interest it's likely the fourth choice, third at best.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Suarez's fall was the obvious reason Webb didn't give that second penalty appeal. Webb must have thought Suarez was trying to mug him off. Also am I the only person who thinks Suarez's form hasn't been that great since sturridge has returned and Suarez is just trying to get penalties all the time. Like Suarez's reaction to Fabianski totally missing agger and the ball from that cross today was ridiculous.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Razor King said:


> Is this a joke?
> 
> Suarez laid the ball on the platter for Sturridge on numerous occasions today and despite not scoring, he was your most dangerous player today.


Yeeaaahh... Suarez only scored 3 this year while Sturridge scored 8.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

LFC fans whining is quite precious to me.

The more deserving team went through today.



just1988 said:


> *Liverpool fans with the "woe is me" lines, give it a rest, you're embarrassing yourselves.
> 
> Liverpool could have possibly been given 2 penalties, the received 1.
> Arsenal could have had 1 penalty, they had 0.
> Gerrard should have been sent off for persistent professional fouls but he wasn't.
> 
> Today the decisions evened themselves out. Is there anybody reading this who actually believes Liverpool were the better team today? Or is this just people looking to make excuses because they care so much about something they can do absolutely nothing to help? *


Almost no point in furthering discussion on the match after this post. A truly perfect summation.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Sturridge > Suarez. My opinion.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Yeeaaahh... Suarez only scored 3 this year while Sturridge scored 8.












I'm really going to have to enforce an alcohol ban on this thread.


----------



## Death Rider

Brickhouse said:


> LFC fans whining is quite precious to me.
> 
> The more deserving team went through today.
> 
> 
> Almost no point in furthering discussion on the match after this post. A truly perfect summation.


Funny how you post in the thread after winning today but after the 5-1 thrashing were nowhere to be seen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Poyet better start adding more coffee to his diet if Brighton get through. Hull can koff seeing as we can't seem to finish a game against them w/ 11 men. Gutted we didn't get another home draw. 9 in a season has to be verging on some sort of record :side:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Daily Express seem to think that Pardew will be sacked if we lose against Villa. We'll probably go on and get a fluky win now from an own goal or something and Pardiola will live to fight another day











Also The Journal are saying that HBA is done here at the end of the season. His contract is up next summer so we'll likely try to cash in on him at the end of the season since Pards has "run out of patience" with him or some bullshit.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Sturridge > Suarez. My opinion.





GoldenSilver said:


> Yeeaaahh... Suarez only scored 3 this year while Sturridge scored 8.












Haven't seen the highlights from today so can't fully judge Webb Just yet. Also good to see Brickhouse didn't kill himself after the 5-1


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Against City - The onside goal which could have ended it 2-2 which was decided to be offside.
> Against Chel - The penalty which wasn't allowed which coulda have ended it 2-2 again.
> Against Ars - The penalty which wasn't allowed which could ended it 2-2...again..


*That's not how it works though. If they happened in the last minute then you'd have a point. If you had got that penalty and scored it then do you really think Arsenal would have played with the same attacking intent as if they were 2-1 up? Same with the City match. It happened so early on that you can't just say if that goal was allowed then the rest of the match would have happened in exactly the same manner it did.*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Just saw a gif of the Suarez penalty claim. I'd be a bit irritated if I were a Liverpool fan tbh because had he just gone over and put his hands up and appealed he'd have probably got it. It was a clumsy challenge just inside the box. But Suarez had to do his best Klinsmann impression with the flailing about and the whole show and I'm willing to bet it convinced Howard Webb Suarez was having him on.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



CGS said:


> Also good to see Brickhouse didn't kill himself after the 5-1


No it isn't.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Gambit said:


> Funny how you post in the thread after winning today but after the 5-1 thrashing were nowhere to be seen.


I was on holiday. I don't visit forums when I'm on holiday.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> No it isn't.


Another I'm in the head of. Love it!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> Daily Express seem to think that Pardew will be sacked if we lose against Villa. We'll probably go on and get a fluky win now from an own goal or something and Pardiola will live to fight another day


Remember that with us against Arsenal in 2011. Kean was apparently out if we lost and Arsenal scored two own goals in a raggy as hell 4-3 win. Went on and we got relegated. Great times.:faint:


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

When I read your terrible posts you're in my head then as I wonder how it's possible that anyone can process thoughts such as your own.

Other than that I feel sorry for you. How long did you go on holiday for?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Arsenal/Liverpool highlights, finally. Need to see how bad Webb was.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



just1988 said:


> *Is there anybody reading this who actually believes Liverpool were the better team today? Or is this just people looking to make excuses because they care so much about something they can do absolutely nothing to help? *





Brickhouse said:


> The more deserving team went through today.


Did either of you muppets actually watch the second half? Bar their goal and the ozil shot we were all over them for almost the entirety of the half. Granted Arsenal defended well but we still had 4 or 5 fantastic chances that we usually put away.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










In terms of chances created and overall play, we were the better side. Arsenal are lucky Sturridge was off today as he had 2-3 good chances to score. I was very happy with our performance to be honest. There were more positives than negatives from the match and hopefully we can keep improving in the last 12 games. 

LEL BRICKHOUSE. 

SHITE FAN.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I'm not sure how that could have been any more of a penalty. Maybe if Mertesacker came through and big booted Suarez at the same time.

We were the better team in general, but didn't finish what we should have. Really, even without the penalty, we gave ourselves enough chances to score a second (and third, fourth, fifth).


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



just1988 said:


> *Liverpool fans with the "woe is me" lines, give it a rest, you're embarrassing yourselves.
> 
> Liverpool could have possibly been given 2 penalties, the received 1.
> Arsenal could have had 1 penalty, they had 0.
> Gerrard should have been sent off for persistent professional fouls but he wasn't.
> 
> Today the decisions evened themselves out. Is there anybody reading this who actually believes Liverpool were the better team today? Or is this just people looking to make excuses because they care so much about something they can do absolutely nothing to help? *


Arsenal shouldn't have had a penalty. Liverpool were easily the better side. Such a biased post, man.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

City linked with Isco, thought he was playing ok for Madrid? or was early season 

I like him, great addition.. and long term Silva replacement, but i cant ever see this, fucking paper talk..


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Seabs said:


> *They cost you a decision that could have changed the momentum of the match, not the actual match itself.*


Don't turn into irish woat Seabs. The pen we should've got but didn't against Chelsea absolutely changed the match. Late on, down 2-1, definitely should've been 2-2. City call was way too early to say it cost us the match but 2-0 up early on would've been huge. Today you can definitely argue it cost us. Should've been 2-2 with roughly 25 mins to play. Arsenal would've been forced to attack b/c a replay for them would've been a terrible option thus openingthe game up, giving Liverpool more chances on the counter. 



just1988 said:


> *Liverpool fans with the "woe is me" lines, give it a rest, you're embarrassing yourselves.
> 
> Liverpool could have possibly been given 2 penalties, the received 1.
> Arsenal could have had 1 penalty, they had 0.
> Gerrard should have been sent off for persistent professional fouls but he wasn't.
> 
> Today the decisions evened themselves out. Is there anybody reading this who actually believes Liverpool were the better team today? Or is this just people looking to make excuses because they care so much about something they can do absolutely nothing to help? *


:banderas Surely you're on a wind up because otherwise there is no way your care worker would allow you on the computer. 2 blatent penalties to us, i assume your claim for a pen was when Cazorla airswung the ball and copped one on the ankle (if so then loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool at thinking that is remotely close to a pen), and Gerrard should've been sent. But he should've been sent at 2-2. A non call for you there when you're 2-1 up isn't the same as the non-call to virtually guarantee it being 2-2. Seriously blows my mind that you think that a) the decisions evened themselves out and b) that Liverpool weren't the better side in general but it was their profligacy in front of goal that let them down.



Brickhouse said:


> LFC fans whining is quite precious to me.
> 
> The more deserving team went through today.
> 
> 
> Almost no point in furthering discussion on the match after this post. A truly perfect summation.


Not surprised you agree with the other Arsenal mong in here. Arsenal did absolutely fuck all that entire last 40 mins.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> Don't turn into irish woat Seabs. The pen we should've got but didn't against Chelsea absolutely changed the match. Late on, down 2-1, definitely should've been 2-2.


How did it change the match? Ok, it should have been a penalty, but it's not like it came from brilliant Liverpool play. You didn't even have the ball and wasn't close to getting the ball. It was just stupidity by Eto'o. An off the ball incident when WE had the ball and was not in danger of losing the ball. If he didn't block Suarez, the game would have continued how it did as Suarez wasn't even getting the ball.

So yeah, it should have been a penalty, but to say it changed the game is daft. You weren't in control of the game and you weren't even in control of the ball or even close to it when the incident happened.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i thought its not a penalty when its an off the ball challenge?

it is possibly a sending off for eto'o though


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

There was like 5 mins left in the game you muppet. How is that not changing the fucking game? Jesus christ the fuck have you been smoking joel? Should've been a pen to make it 2-2 with 5 mins to go and you think its not a game changer. Unbelievable :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

YOURE NOT MY SUPERVISER :cheryl


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If you want to get technical then we should have had a penalty earlier in the game for a foul on Hazard, so we still win 3-2, since we are just claiming that all these penalties ends up a goal.

What you are looking for is "altering the result". Changing the game means that after that incident happened, the momentum swung in a different way.

The fact that you are crying about a penalty when you weren't even in possession of the ball or close to getting possession of the ball is cheap as fuck though. I could understand if we hacked you down when you were about to take a shot, or if you was dribbling in the box, but for an off the ball incident where you weren't in possession of the ball? I mean fucking hell.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

what is pelanty


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Seabs can you ban Joel for trolling? If anyone else tried to bait this much they'd get done. No one changes their mind in 10 mins to go from "it should've been a penalty" to "its cheap as fuck to claim that". Either that or Joel isn't trying to be a WUM and is genuinely a poster i should ignore due to their absolutely garbage opinions.

Oh and trying to be pedantic about 'altering the result' and 'changing the game' cmon lad :kobe pretty clear the convo is on decsions which changed the result, don't be a mong.



ReDREDD said:


> YOURE NOT MY SUPERVISER :cheryl


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rush, if Eto'o did not do that to Suarez, what would have happened?

You are whinging that an off the ball challenge when you were not in possession of the ball is the reason why you lost the match - that is why you're cheap.

You also continue to ignore that Hazard had a clear penalty turned down at the beginning of the game so it all evens itself out in the end.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Nothing would've happened, Chelsea would've won. Thats clearly irelevant as Eto'o clearly did do something and clearly it was a penalty. Are you seriously trying to argue that the non-call on the pen there had no impact whatsoever on the game, result etc?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It had an impact on the result, but so did our wrongly turned down penalty appeal. The game should have ended 3-2 by your logic. I'm just saying to pinpoint that as the reason why you lost is cheap.

You won't believe me and that's fair enough, but if the roles were reversed and Sturridge did that foul to Torres when we were 2-1 down at Anfield with a few mins to go, I'd be annoyed, I'd want a penalty, but I wouldn't say that is the reason why we lost, because it didn't come from a chance that we created.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



wkdsoul said:


> City linked with Isco, thought he was playing ok for Madrid? or was early season
> 
> I like him, great addition.. and long term Silva replacement, but i cant ever see this, fucking paper talk..


won't happen. pelle is done with him. he had his chance. fuck him. fuck his greedy father. hope he rots on the bench.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I actually got in an argument fan with a liverpool fan the other day over a similar issue

She was arguing that a bad decision at the end of the age is far worse than one at the start

I argued that a bad decision anytime sucks, and an argument could be made that a bad decision at the start of the game is worse, because it influences the entire rest of the game


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> won't happen. pelle is done with him. he had his chance. fuck him. fuck his greedy father. hope he rots on the bench.


thought it was Txiki that had the issue? accordng to most stories anyway.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Also, if you really want to argue about a game changing moment, it should be that Eto'o should have been sent off in the first few minutes for that bad tackle on Henderson :brodgers


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hey guys, look at the bright side. Arsenal and Man City get to play extra matches in the FA Cup and Champions League. We are in the fourth spot with only league games yet to play. We can now really focus on getting that Champions League spot.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



wkdsoul said:


> thought it was Txiki that had the issue? accordng to most stories anyway.


not from what i've seen. everything was set up for isco to come to us, zidane got on the phone, offered his dad an extra 10 mil or so to sign with madrid and he went. fuck him. mercenary.

could've been a part of one of the most impressive attacking spectacles in the world, now he can rot on the madrid bench and have a cry.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Isco is one of the biggest ******* in football. 

brb calling myself a Barca fan. 
brb naming my dog Messi. 
brb signing for Madrid. 

Such a POS. 

Would love if his career went to shit, I would absolutely love it. 

It's a good thing Spain's golden era has come to an end, nothing more I hope to see than both Isco and CUNThiago fail miserably in Spain's midfield while being benchwarmers in their clubs. 

TRASH.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

He is still a part of one of the most attacking spectacles in the world, Kiz.

The 4-3-3 system doesn't suit him unless deployed as a false 9, which he can do.

likewise your system doesn't accommodate him either, with Silva and Nasri surely to be ahead of him anyway.

^ If it's any consolation, egame, I'm pretty upset that Thiago is used in the argument against giving Kroos a new deal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

he'd play in the 3 behind the striker. pelle would've made sure of that. silva/isco/nasri. HE COULD'VE HAD IT AAAAALLLLLLL


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> It had an impact on the result, but so did our wrongly turned down penalty appeal. The game should have ended 3-2 by your logic. I'm just saying to pinpoint that as the reason why you lost is cheap.
> 
> You won't believe me and that's fair enough, but if the roles were reversed and Sturridge did that foul to Torres when we were 2-1 down at Anfield with a few mins to go, I'd be annoyed, I'd want a penalty, but I wouldn't say that is the reason why we lost, because it didn't come from a chance that we created.





Joel said:


> Also, if you really want to argue about a game changing moment, it should be that Eto'o should have been sent off in the first few minutes for that bad tackle on Henderson :brodgers


No, by my logic there wasn't much time after what should have been a pen to influence the result. This isn't argument wasn't about 'game changing moments', its about decisions that cost points. So to go back to my original point, decision against City, too early to claim it cost us, against Chelsea, bang on that it cost us a point, against Arsenal, potentially. 

Its also not about what you 'deserve' from a game, we outplayed Arsenal, they got the decision and the win. Chelsea outplayed us, yet it still should've been 2-2 from that pen. 



ReDREDD said:


> I actually got in an argument fan with a liverpool fan the other day over a similar issue
> 
> She was arguing that a bad decision at the end of the age is far worse than one at the start
> 
> I argued that a bad decision anytime sucks, and an argument could be made that a bad decision at the start of the game is worse, because it influences the entire rest of the game


A bad decision sucks at anytime. But its hard to say not getting a pen in the 1st minute, for examples sake, cost you a win/draw etc. Happens in the 90th minute then you'd argue vehemently over it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

The Aguero/Negredo partnership wouldn't have happened. Silver linings and that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

it probably still would've. there would be more rotation, but we're basically guaranteed injuries to silva and kun at the very least. he would've played more with us than he has/does/will at madrid


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> he'd play in the 3 behind the striker. pelle would've made sure of that. silva/isco/nasri. HE COULD'VE HAD IT AAAAALLLLLLL


I'm not sure about the timeline here, but if that means Negredo/Navas wouldn't have been signed, then that's fair.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I have long lost count of how many internet discussions I have seen about matches Arsenal lost where Gunner fans claimed to be the better side based on possession, chances, referee misses, etc. and been called losers.

Now LFC supporters make the same claims in a match they lost to Arsenal and they seemingly have the backing of other club's supporters, the same people who no doubt rub it in that this is a futile mentality of Gooners.

Hilarity. In spades.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

yes brickhouse, its a massive conspiracy against arsenal

you sure you're not really a fan of maureen?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It is not a mass conspiracy. Just a sign that some people really love to hate Arsenal (some of which is still rooted in '90s xenophobia as well as resentment of French elitism) and often aren't bothered by things like facts and consistency in that pursuit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i assume the local shopping centre makes a killing in tin foil sales


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Can we change thread title now :kobe2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i dont hate the french

im lebanese for gods sake. what would i have against the french


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



General Aladeen said:


> Can we change thread title now :kobe2


:brodgers

Have a word with Joel.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Oh Giroud what have you done?!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

atleast he can say he's been scoring somewhere lately :brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I admit, I hate Giroud, Arsenal and the French.

Except Eric.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


> Isco is one of the biggest ******* in football.
> 
> brb calling myself a Barca fan.
> brb naming my dog Messi.
> brb signing for Madrid.
> 
> Such a POS.
> 
> Would love if his career went to shit, I would absolutely love it.
> 
> It's a good thing Spain's golden era has come to an end, nothing more I hope to see than both Isco and CUNThiago fail miserably in Spain's midfield while being benchwarmers in their clubs.
> 
> TRASH.


Do you also breathe air and walk with your legs? I mean, you're so controversial.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I see lot's of fans talking crap about Sturridge saying he cost us the match and he needs to go back to Chelsea... 










He...he really loves Liverpool and you talk about him like this? He's a..very very special player to us.. one of the best players for us in a very long time, and has the potential to be one of Liverpool and England's all time greats in a few years. :/


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Why would you put much stock into such tripe? Football forums are a haven for utter weapons to make hypocritical and instinctive derogatory remarks about players, then do a 180 on them the next week. It's really not worth your time to try and speculate how people can be that naive to demand someone be sold for a poor game in front of goal, just avoid them and be glad the majority of those twonks are confined to the internet and don't represent the majority of match-going supporters.

Also Brickhouse, pretty sure the reason people are more inclined to argue against you is the way you present your arguments. Someone like Andy can make a well argued summary of a game, whereby he'll say Arsenal were better and on another day would have run away with the game, and people will typically be civil in response. Posters such as yourself generate a childish and petty mindset when you post, which more often than not makes it much easier for people to dismiss your argument and not take it as seriously. Doing away with this 'bias against Arsenal' mindset would stand you in good stead immediately.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GoldenSilver said:


> I see lot's of fans talking crap about Sturridge saying he cost us the match and he needs to go back to Chelsea..


What fucking geeks are saying this? :kobe


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> What fucking geeks are saying this? :kobe


I liked a few Liverpool fanpages and I saw loads of idiots saying he should just return to Chelsea. -_-


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Again, those sorts of pages/forums are a cesspool of utter spastics spouting bollocks whenever results go south. It's not worth your time to take anything they say seriously, since there's a good chance they're WUMs, opposition fans having a pop or just a pathetically dim/spoilt individual throwing their toys out of the pram.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



WOOLCOCK said:


> Again, those sorts of pages/forums are a cesspool of utter spastics spouting bollocks whenever results go south. It's not worth your time to take anything they say seriously, since there's a good chance they're WUMs, opposition fans having a pop or just a pathetically dim/spoil individual throwing their toys out of the pram.


Oh, yeah you do have a point. I once just said Studgy played better than Suarez at the game and a 'Liverpool fan' cursed at me. It was just my opinion.. ._ .


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That's par for the course. You get some absolutely worrying cases of stupidity on those pages, and you gain nothing by navigating through the dross, because it's not even ignorance you can find amusing, just concerning. Honestly you're best off avoiding fan forums/pages in general, because the amount of idiots will exceed the reasonable and competent individuals by a distance. That's why this place is typically better to discuss fitba, you can spot those who require armbands to eat soup immediately, and the majority are capable of discussing fitba without coming across like a melon.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

You should unlike those fanpages and bookmark this thread, brother.

When it comes to online Liverpool fans, this place contains the cream of the crop.

And the other Liverpool fans on here are okay too :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao damn DA, you crack me up. Donnacha wish your posting skills weren't so shit, Donnacha.

Nah you're alright. Arsenal seem to be Das Mongs now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Man United's Facebook is filled with learned men and scholars. Not our problem fans of other teams are garbage.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

is that what the call you?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I shall go to the man utd Facebook and Twitter and return with evidence that all our fans are marvellous.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Vader said:


> :lmao damn DA, you crack me up. Donnacha wish your posting skills weren't so shit, Donnacha.
> 
> Nah you're alright. Arsenal seem to be Das Mongs now.


not sure if its the vague tail between the legs vibe or b/c all the United fans who only post when they're winning are gone but the United fans have been far more bearable as of late.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> You should unlike those fanpages and bookmark this thread, brother.
> 
> When it comes to online Liverpool fans, this place contains the cream of the crop.
> 
> And the other Liverpool fans on here are okay too :brodgers


Haha yep. :sturridge


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao Pellegrini claiming that City are bigger than United now


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

On Juan Mata



> @ManUtd @juanmata8 #mufc ur d united dream come true in our midfild can't wait 2 see u in action bro
> 11:08am - 17 Feb 14


On Darren Fletcher



> @ManUtd thankyou for your update @ManUtd now I finally know what I was eager to find out for my whole life, Darren Fletcher is gay.


True love for the club



> Febby DE Gea
> Glory Glory Manchester United. I Man.Utd
> 
> add me please..
> I'm from Indonesia.


Hard times



> Abgwira NoorIslam
> no more ..!! maybe after moyes + p.neville + a.young + wellback + valencia Out im back again..!!


I'm interested in this choice. After you tell me who it is.



> Norbert Njali
> moyes must go, former b.muchen coach krop must replace it.


Finally a touching song dedicated to the club he loves



> Madan Bhatta
> I've wrote this song for ManchesterUnited I want to dedicate thissong to all Manchester United Fans..[Verse 1]I've been watching United since Iwas a kidManchester United are in my everyheart beatNo matter win draw or loseWe are always UnitedWe are the team,we are never gonnabe divided[Chorus]I can say proudlyThe Reds are my prideWe'll always keep the red flag flyinghigh and highNo matter winning or losingWe'll keep our red flag waving andwavingI can say proudlyThe Reds are my prideWe'll always keep the red flag flyinghigh and highNo matter winning or losingWe'll keep our red flag waving andwaving[Verse 2]This is my team nothing ever canchangeI was born to be a red and I'llalways be a redI'll support United till I stopbreathingBetter you haters shut up causeYour words have no meaningI'm proud to be fan of UnitedNo matter whatWe're the team,We're never gonnabe divided[Chorus]I can say proudlyThe Reds are my prideWe'll always keep the red flag flyinghigh and highNo matter winning or losingWe'll keep our red flag waving andwavingI can say proudlyThe Reds are my prideWe'll always keep the red flag flyinghigh and highNo matter winning or losingWe'll keep our red flag waving andwaving


I actually feel bad for that song as it's done by a United fan with innocent intentions. Still hilarious though.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Irish Jet said:


> I admit, I hate Giroud, Arsenal and the French.
> 
> Except Eric.


ermmmm




























unk2


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

You seem to have all forgotten the GOATS Laurent Blanc and William Prunier.

As well as Speedy But Shit David Bellion.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



united_07 said:


> :lmao Pellegrini claiming that City are bigger than United now


he said right now, and we are.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

City are not and probably never will be bigger than Utd, they are however at the moment, better.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

at this moment in time we are.

it'll be great to see the outrage though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Better does not mean bigger. I'm sure he probably just got his words mixed up.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

exactly. Utd are bigger, City are currently better.

poor deluded Kiz :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

amusing that it matters so much to you and so many other utd fans.

clinging onto whatever you can though.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

it doesn't really, it's just that you and Pellegrini are wrong and I'm pointing that out


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

like some midtable team matters

pls


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> like some midtable team matters
> 
> pls


:jay


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

@WOOLCOCK, just look at this. -_-


----------



## Andre

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

"I wanda wy he wz doing t @da end ov de game yet he z de 1 costed 4 us"

I'm sure that :sturridge will be stung by comments like those from such obvious intellectual superiors...


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao David Bellion

_Bellion scored his first goal in two years (since September 2010) in the Europa League in a 1–0 win over Marítimo on 8 November 2012.[38] After the match, Bellion spoke of his first goal as "running a rhythm" to score.[39] He scored again, in the second round of Coupe de France, in a 2-1 win over Moulins. A few week later, Bellion scored his first league in over four years, in a 2-0 win over Valenciennes_


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> "If we only consider this season, there is just one club in Manchester and it is ours," he said.
> 
> "But you cannot forget what United have done in the previous years. We are aiming to keep growing by winning many trophies - not just national but international trophies."


there seems to be confusion as to whether he was talking about bigger or better. it that above is legit (from the beeb) then he obviously means better, and it can't really be questioned.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Better at what though? Better at being shit? Better at having the new Fergie just cos he's scottish? Better at playing in red? Better at being supported by Mick Hucknall? Better at being in my avatar? Better at rhyming with Hanfester Smumited?

I THINK NOT


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

They're not really better seeing as he is saying united don't exist


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










I didn't see any of the match but fucking :lmao at that image. FFS Suarez.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

^ was a clear pen lad


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It was a pen. The first one - not so sure. It was soft but the second one was a stonewall penalty.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Webb probably thought about giving it, then he saw that last ridiculous roll and then probably thought fuck him. No need for it. You was fouled, just go down and behave.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> ^ was a clear pen lad


As much as he's been clattered there's no excuse for the flip, shoulder roll and spring into the air.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


>


Refs can't watch a dozen replays at super slow motion so from Webb's angle, which that gif shows, it looks like Suarez is taking the piss after going shoulder to shoulder.

It is a penalty but if Suarez had went down naturally instead of trying to do a spin-a-roonie, then he might have got the pen.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










Doesn't look as bad from Webbs angle tbf.

Didn't realise Rushs gif had it as well, my bad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



GoldenSilver said:


> I see lot's of fans talking crap about Sturridge saying he cost us the match and he needs to go back to Chelsea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He...he really loves Liverpool and you talk about him like this? He's a..very very special player to us.. one of the best players for us in a very long time, and has the potential to be one of Liverpool and England's all time greats in a few years. :/


Hahahahahhahahahahahahahaha

You really are one bad melt with this post. The complete definition of... Of... Kopite Behaviour. 

Fucking hell. I... I... I'm cringing so hard. I... I... Just can't stop laughing.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Pellegrini said 'better' not 'bigger' right? And he meant this season either way, in which case he is right.

The United fans on twitter want his head on a stick for saying such things though </3


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2014/02/everyones-equal-eyes-law-unless-you-are-football-fan

v interesting read imo. I've never ran into massive trouble w/ police at away games beyond some acting arsey when I've went to some derbies but some of the stories here are ridiculous behaviour.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> Sky Sports Football ‏@SkyFootball 2m
> Sky sources understand Fulham have sacked technical director Alan Curbishley and assistant head coach Ray Wilkins


:jordan4


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Yeah I'm not about to say every copper is a headcase, but there's a fair contingent who often incite more trouble than they prevent, especially with away supporters. Stewards fall into this category too, especially when they focus on smaller away supports who are more susceptible to being forcefully ejected from grounds as a demonstration of what happens when you refuse to sit. I've heard many accounts of police/stewards acting incompetently and over-reacting to comments from fans (my favourite being a plymouth mate telling me at an away game at Sheff Weds, the bloke in front at the turnstiles had to empty his bag which found a massive baguette. my mate was with another lad who went first, and when they asked to search him he replied "don't worry mate, i've not got any butter" and he was promptly refused entry for 'his conduct').

Far too many fans are blind to it all and just see the police/stewards as diplomatic agents doing their jobs, but there's a contingent with a very arrogant and unprofessional demeanour who can be a right pain to deal with, especially when it comes to standing and possibly being ejected. I know Leeds are notorious for their stewards/officers being reprehensible and callous in trying to 'lay down the law' to fans, with often foul repercussions.

Some of those stories are disgusting mind you, but it's not a terrible surprise the more games you attend and the more officers from various regions you spot. Yorkshire police in general have the worst reputation as far as I've seen/heard.

* A lad I know went to the Huddersfield/Man Utd Youth Cup game on Friday night. A quick summary on facebook said he was refused service in a Spoons for 'being a football fan'. Brings me back to the ASDA near The Reebok often refusing service of alcohol to people decked in clobber that they assume football fans wear. Again, there's a very inhospitable stigma attached to football fans as a whole that is unlike anything else in sport.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

NOT RAY! enaldo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I've never had any trouble with police or pubs/offies at away days and I used to be a bad nobhead at away games. 18/19 year old me waking up at 4am for early London kick offs, out all night and crash at a mates, crate of ale for the coach down. Never ended well.

My tip for them lids is to be not be so obvious when being a tit. The key is to be a tit on the snide.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> ^ was a clear pen lad


Christ, it looks like The Rock selling a Stunner.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Fuckern Suarez. Yeah clear as day pen even though he did make the most of it I must admit.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> Winner Sports can exclusively reveal wrestling promoter Vince McMahon has expressed an initial interest in buying the crisis club from Mike Ashley.
> 
> No official bids have yet been made and tentative talks are at a very early stage. But McMahon wants to expend his empire and is keen to buy a Premier League club.
> 
> http://www.winnersports.co.uk/billionaire-interested-in-newcastle-32493


Errrrrrr.....


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> “He sees England as an untapped market for his wrestling empire. He has even indicated he could put on wrestling bouts at St James’s Park


:lmao

Shame it's a bs report, would love to see it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Winner sports? :brodgers






I just tried going on that website and I got an error. I also saw a report sourcing them as saying Glenn Hoddle was gonna be our new DoF. Imagine Glenn Hoddle and Vince McMahon running the show.

Bowyer vs. Dyer II. Nine years in the making.

And the main event? Pardew vs. Poyet in a 60 minute Iron Man match. Poyet wins 6-0 with a run-in from Di Canio.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:lmao the fuck did this vince thing come from?


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I would bash Mourinho's head in if I ever met him in real life. 

Sour bitten cunt. I would fucking wreck him.


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Jose would fucking mangle you, m8


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> Jose would fucking mangle you, m8


Lolwut? 

Pretty sure he doesn't even lift, while I'm at my prime conditioning. Trust me it's going to take much more than an eye poke to stop me m8.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ArnoldTricky said:


> As much as he's been clattered there's no excuse for the flip, shoulder roll and spring into the air.





Slient Alarm said:


> Refs can't watch a dozen replays at super slow motion so from Webb's angle, which that gif shows, it looks like Suarez is taking the piss after going shoulder to shoulder.
> 
> It is a penalty but if Suarez had went down naturally instead of trying to do a spin-a-roonie, then he might have got the pen.


wasn't aware that the rules said that its a foul, unless you look like a wanker on the way down :draper2



ROUSEY said:


> I've never had any trouble with police or pubs/offies at away days and I used to be a bad nobhead at away games. 18/19 year old me waking up at 4am for early London kick offs, out all night and crash at a mates, crate of ale for the coach down. Never ended well.
> 
> My tip for them lids is to be not be so obvious when being a tit. The key is to be a tit on the snide.


"used to be"? don't you mean 'still am' :brodgers


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

JR on commentary for Match of the Day!!!!  


I can just picture, the "BY GAWD! HE'S BROKEN HIM IN HALF" over the Suarez gif.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


> I would fucking wreck him.


:giroud


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



wkdsoul said:


> JR on commentary for Match of the Day!!!!
> 
> 
> I can just picture, the "BY GAWD! HE'S BROKEN HIM IN HALF" over the Suarez gif.


Ref bumps and run-ins galore :vince3


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



wkdsoul said:


> JR on commentary for Match of the Day!!!!
> 
> 
> I can just picture, the "BY GAWD! HE'S BROKEN HIM IN HALF" over the Suarez gif.


JR and Michael Owen on commentary. Just to see Owen's meltdown when he's next to a GAWD.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Fuck me that would be the scariest back 4 in the history of football.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



CGS said:


> Fuck me that would be the scariest back 4 in the history of football.


I wanna see Rey Skin the fullback to a Reigns Diving Spear/Header.... bullet!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Not much speed out wide there.

Rey's knees are almost at the point where Show moves faster than him.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

No Bryan, no buys


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

agreed with BULK. put KOFI and Punk on the wings and play dbry as a false 9

or cena as a complete forward


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Bit off topic but does anyone know a decent movie editing program that I could use for footie related stuff (Free or not so free :cool2 doesn't matter).


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



wkdsoul said:


>



Here's my squad with a 4-3-1-2 formation :lol

Sheamus (GK)
Kofi Kingston (LB)
Jack Swagger (CB)
Big E (CB)
Dolph Ziggler (RB)
Rey Mysterio (LM)
John Cena (CDM)
Seth Rollins (RM)
Antonio Cesaro (CAM)
Roman Reigns (LS)
Daniel Bryan (RS)

(Y)


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Bit off topic but does anyone know a decent movie editing program that I could use for footie related stuff (Free or not so free :cool2 doesn't matter).


Edited by mod: Link removed.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

inb4 ban


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

he and mercier being banned just improved the fitba threads tenfold


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Bruv if we dnt smash swansea ima shank sum1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Principino said:


> Bruv if we dnt smash swansea ima shank sum1


Who knew raheem was a member on here.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Redd Foxx said:


> Edited by mod: Link removed.


Oof sorry friendo. What'd he post?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Oof sorry friendo. What'd he post?


A site with VIOLENT PORNOGRAPHY.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

He posted the city/united game from this season?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



EGame said:


> A site with VIOLENT PORNOGRAPHY.


'kinhell :lmao All I wanted was an editing program :lmao


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Liam Miller said:


> Who knew raheem was a member on here.












Got my swag on doe.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Baby gangster.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> 'kinhell :lmao All I wanted was an editing program :lmao


Try Windows Movie Maker mate. I hear that's what Alfonso Cuarón used whilst making Gravity.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Red Foxx is gone? :wilkins. This thread just got a tiny bit better.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> Try Windows Movie Maker mate. I hear that's what Alfonso Cuarón used whilst making Gravity.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> Debuchy says he is unsure of where he will be next term and after being linked with a move to Bayern Munich, his remarks will hardly be welcomed by Newcastle fans.
> 
> Speaking to the French media he was asked if a move to Paris St-Germain would interest him.
> 
> But in reply, Debuchy was widely quoted in saying: “PSG? I am here (at Newcastle) until the end of the season and for next year, I do not know."












Good grief. It never rains but it pours. Lol at him being linked with Bayern though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

His lover isn't there anymore, so it was only a matter of time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Bayern want Debuchy? the fuck


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> His lover isn't there anymore, so it was only a matter of time.







:jose


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Oh FFS, BULK.

Once I listen to that once, I have to listen to it like ten+ times in a row :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> Oh FFS, BULK.
> 
> Once I listen to that once, I have to listen to it like ten+ times in a row :jose


How does one listen to him just one time nevermind ten?


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It touches the soul, brother. It reaches places, deep within. :terry1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

"In the past 22 Liverpool games that Webb has refereed, the Reds have suffered 14 defeats, a whopping 64 percent of them."

:downing Does anyone have a worse record under a ref?


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Dowd's wife has probably had a worse time than us under a ref

:steiner


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Thread title stays


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Rush said:


> "In the past 22 Liverpool games that Webb has refereed, the Reds have suffered 14 defeats, a whopping 64 percent of them."
> 
> :downing Does anyone have a worse record under a ref?


We won our first match ever with Webb reffing against West Brom a few weeks ago. I think we had not won in any of the other 10 or so matches. Funnily enough I don't believe West Brom had won with Webb reffing at that time either.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

John Meehan ‏@MeehanMedia 1h

@hulldailymail reports #Hull City owners Assem & Ehab Allam could raise season ticket prices by 50% if name-change bid is blocked. #hcafc

Seems perfectly reasonable.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Principino said:


> Got my swag on doe.


Steven Gerrard: "Raheem Sterling is so tough I try to avoid tackling him in training. He is the toughest in our squad, I don’t go near him in training because if I do, there is only one winner!"

:ti



DA said:


> It touches the soul, brother. It reaches places, deep within. :terry1


So it's like Alex? :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



DA said:


> It touches the soul, brother. It reaches places, deep within. :terry1


So does John Leslie.



BkB Hulk said:


> John Meehan ‏@MeehanMedia 1h
> 
> @hulldailymail reports #Hull City owners Assem & Ehab Allam could raise season ticket prices by 50% if name-change bid is blocked. #hcafc
> 
> Seems perfectly reasonable.


These owners are more bent than Alex. Christ on a bike.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26287482

lel. RIP Mata.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

nothing screams captain material like holding a sinking ship to ransom


----------



## DA

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I hope that Irish Jet doesn't take the news too badly

Pray4Jet


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*Very depressing news.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney going to squeeze every penny out of United so he can buy Everton when he's done :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney's agent deserves a knighthood tbh. Amazing that he's managed to secure that contract, though the fact United are all but gone from CL qualification and desperate to keep their prized assets at any expense no doubt forced their hand.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Meh.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

With everything that’s gone wrong in Moyes’ tenure thus far. This is going to be by far the worst thing that has, or that will happen. A contract befitting a player who is top 5 in the world, given to a player who wouldn’t scratch the top 20. A player who’s also a complete and utter cunt, who’s cunted his way into getting this contract, and now cunting his way into getting more through image rights. No end to his cuntness.

It's absolutely embarrassing. Guy’s got everything he wants, all that he wants. If he was the ambitious player people portray him as, then he’d have forced a move to a CL club for a lesser wage. But he isn’t. He cares about one thing, and that’s being the highest paid player in the league, he’d only get that treatment one place and that’s here. The fact that he’s going to be paid higher than Aguero, Suarez, Toure etc. is a disgrace, he’s clearly not on the level of those players.

Woodward and Moyes are the fucking epitome of incompetence. Rooney will be portrayed as a huge coup for the club, a huge boost for the rest of the squad (I’m sure Kagawa, Welbeck, Hernandez etc will be thrilled) and the captain and leader going forward. This cunt isn’t fit to wear the shirt, let alone the armband and we’re going to give him that and £300,000+ a week while he carries on declining. I can’t wait until Klopp ruins him.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

he's paid basically double the amount of the top talent in the prem

lel united.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

That comes to £1.2m an month. :brodgers


----------



## CGS

Moyes and crew really know how to upstage themselves just when you think they can't fuck up anymore :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*












> Bryan Swanson ‏@skysports_bryan 27s
> Manchester Utd: "As part of the new deal, Wayne Rooney will also become a club ambassador for #mufc when he retires from the game."



:moyes5


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Moyes looks like an extra from Buffy The Vampire Slayer there, and Rooney can't contain the smug glee of having somehow landed an even more lucrative contract than he was previously on.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

At least the Moyes/Rooney father & son type saga goes on.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I know it's a ridiculous amount of money, but I still think Rooney is one of the best players in the league. I know his form drops off at times, but he's still a match winner and has a lot of value.

However, unless van Persie is sold in the summer, which sees Rooney moved up into his best position which is point striker, I don't really get the decision to buy Mata. Yeah, he can play on the wing (I obviously know this), but he's not even near as effective there as he can be through the middle.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Club ambassador Wayne Rooney. 

HOLY FUCKING LOLS, you have to be kidding me!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> I know it's a ridiculous amount of money, but I still think Rooney is one of the best players in the league. I know his form drops off at times, but he's still a match winner and has a lot of value.
> 
> However, unless van Persie is sold in the summer, which sees Rooney moved up into his best position which is point striker, I don't really get the decision to buy Mata. Yeah, he can play on the wing (I obviously know this), but he's not even near as effective there as he can be through the middle.


*He was brought for the sake of it. If we were comfortably top 4 then we wouldn't have brought in but it's pretty clear now the mentality was they didn't think they could let a player the quality of Mata pass them by regardless of if it would benefit the squad or not. Plus they realised the team needed a boost and probably saw Mata as keeping the fans on the side for a bit longer. Long story short is he was brought for all the wrong reasons and it fucking sucks for Mata. The whole move was desperation on all parts. Mata desperate for football anywhere that isn't the bench and Utd desperate for a big signing during January.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

RVP is gone in the summer. He actually cares about his career. 

Moyes actually said these are "exciting times". He actually said that. Actually.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I'm not really sure why everyone seems to be making such a big deal about Rooney's new contract. I know it's a huge amount of money, but at the end of the day, does it really matter?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney's new deal is the contract equivalent of Leigh Griffiths' forehead - it's massive, offensive and you've no idea what he's done to deserve it but it's something you just have to live with.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Ridiculous money but Rooney is a game changer and pretty much irreplaceable now if they're not playing CL football next season. The investment in a Rooney replacement would be bigger than his new contract and probably not in the same quality. It's an understandable move from Utd to give him what he wants as he's a true Utd player, especially now when the future of players like Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Giggs is in doubt. Add to it that he's a fantastic player and on his day still one of the best strikers/playmakers in the world IMO. I can see why they will do everything to keep him in the club. 

I knew he was signing a new contract when he didn't leave in the summer but still, Cavani aside, Rooney was the ideal striker for our current system. Now there's hope that Jose will focus on Cavani.


----------



## CGS

*Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> I know it's a ridiculous amount of money, but I still think Rooney is one of the best players in the league. I know his form drops off at times, but he's still a match winner and has a lot of value.
> 
> 
> 
> However, unless van Persie is sold in the summer, which sees Rooney moved up into his best position which is point striker, I don't really get the decision to buy Mata. Yeah, he can play on the wing (I obviously know this), but he's not even near as effective there as he can be through the middle.




Seabs pretty much covered it but yeah he was just bought in as a damage limitation tool. Something that Woody, Moyes and co could flaunt in front of the fans and say 'look we are actually doing something right so get behind us. Sucks really but I guess since Jose didn't really want him anymore and seemingly no other team in the running for him there was no other solution.



As for Rooney I just can't wait for him to also be named Captain once Vidic goes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

According to the Catalan press, ALEX SONG is close to joining United.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

:moyes2


----------



## EGame

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I think having Moyes as a manager is a good thing. He wants everything that is Barca. 

If we could sell Bojan to Moyes, I would be okay with him staying for another 20 years at United.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Must be some sore arses at united.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

give rooney all the money in the universe 

granny hookers arent cheap tbhendo


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hats off to Rooney, The biggest contract in the clubs history goes to a Scouser who shits on the club every season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Hats off to his agent the mastermind behind it all, i'll be surprised if rooney can even spell 300k a week contract.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

paying a 33 year old rooney 300 thousand pounds a week :banderas

does this make rooney the highest paid player on earth now?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



> Moyes revealed on Friday how he persuaded the England striker to stay at Old Trafford during a secret meeting in June by challenging Rooney to prove that he has not ‘gone a bit soft’.


Why hasn't he used his powers to persuade United to stop being shit? :moyes5


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

today i learned giving someone exactly what they want even though they dont deserve it is 'persuasion powers'


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

What are you talking about? It's not like Rooney just wanted a new contract. He's not the type of guy who's shut up for about six months by a whole bunch of cash. Right? RIGHT?!

:moyes3


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

united played this smart imo

if they had waited until they finished 7th in the league and missed the CL, rooney woulda asked for 400,000 thousand

crafty crafty woodward and moyes


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I highly doubt van Persie will be a United player next season. That probably has to do with this deal. But 300k for somebody like Rooney is insanity. It just signals how United's season has been so far.

Blatant twitter rumors stating that van Persie's "loan deal" has expired and he's returning to Arsenal in the summer. Wenger is keen too. While I'm not sure how I feel and I doubt it's true, but I'd gladly accept him back.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I doubt Arsenal will want Van Persie back. He's probably on a lot more dosh at United too, so that would create difficulties.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Be funny to see all them robin is a cunt wankers change their tune.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

arsenal dont need rvp

they have sanogo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Donny wolbock v2


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



BkB Hulk said:


> I doubt Arsenal will want Van Persie back. He's probably on a lot more dosh at United too, so that would create difficulties.


They say we're in a new "financial era," but if Wenger has a chance to get him back, he won't back out.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

It's not about football anymore for Rooney, hasn't been for a while.

He's achieved everything at club level and realises he'll never achieve anything at international level or is good enough to earn individual awards like the Ballon d'Or. It's all about insuring he's absolutely fucking loaded when he's retired, it has been with a while, in my opinion.

A shame that United have bent over and lifted their skirt for this cunt, again. I've criticised Ferguson for his role in appointing Moyes but at least he realised Rooney was a problem that needed addressing, that's why (in my opinion...) he bought Kagawa and tried to cause trouble last April/May by saying Rooney wanted out. Rooney and his prick of an agent knew well that no club will give the fat fuck a giant contract going into his final years, but United are fragile now and couldn't be seen losing one of their leading players so he took advantage.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

i really wish hernandez would leave

the guy deserves a real chance


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I wish we had Zlatan instead of at least 2 of our strikers but shit happens


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

youre really complaining about your striker options?


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Everton at home. I'd drop Ramires. bring him in for the Gala game instead of Matic


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

I never feel confident facing Everton. Those bastards always nick points off of us.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



ReDREDD said:


> youre really complaining about your striker options?


Not enough people in the box for crosses.

michael owen ‏@themichaelowen 3h
Huge news Wayne Rooney basically committing the rest of his career to Manchester United. Great deal for both parties? #DickieBird

Rooney's all about commitment.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney needs all that money to pay for his hair transplants.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

surprised they gave rooney a new contract when they could have nicked crouch for dem crosses at like 1/10th the price


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Green Light said:


> Rooney needs all that money to pay for his hair transplants.


He really should be owed a refund on that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Mourinho saying Oscar is tired. No shit. You've run him, Hazard and Willian into the ground and people like Schurrle and when he was here Mata couldn't get a look in even against Derby County in the FA Cup.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

maybe oscar should go to bed earlier.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

How about YOU go to bed earlier, young Kizwell.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

no rotation again. same team


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> How about YOU go to bed earlier, young Kizwell.


well if england weren't so greedy with their kickoff times i could.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Nessler said:


> no rotation again. same team


Willian/Oscar/Hazard will play vs Gala as well on Wednesday and Mourinho will complain that they're tired when we lose.



Kiz said:


> well if england weren't so greedy with their kickoff times i could.


Yeah, well I'm rubber you're glue :draper2


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Joel said:


> Willian/Oscar/Hazard will play vs Gala as well on Wednesday and Mourinho will complain that they're tired when we lose.


Or Ramires on the wing again :jose


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I'm not really sure why everyone seems to be making such a big deal about Rooney's new contract. I know it's a huge amount of money, but at the end of the day, does it really matter?


*It's not the 300k a week that's the major issue, it's what it represents for the future of the team that they think this piece of shit who hasn't been top class for two seasons now is the guy who they should be building the team around. Even more so when we just signed a player who does what Rooney is there to do only better. So this basically also means one of RVP or Mata will probably leave sooner rather than later or one of them will be wasted. 

Some of the quotes from the conference were so discouraging too. Moyes calling it exciting times and Rooney saying his aim is to get Utd back into the top 4. Neville was on SSN earlier slamming Rooney for not aiming to be Champions at MANCHESTER UNITED. And rightly so too. *


Rock316AE said:


> Ridiculous money but Rooney is a game changer and pretty much irreplaceable now if they're not playing CL football next season. The investment in a Rooney replacement would be bigger than his new contract and probably not in the same quality. It's an understandable move from Utd to give him what he wants as he's a true Utd player, especially now when the future of players like Ferdinand, Vidic, Evra, Giggs is in doubt. Add to it that he's a fantastic player and on his day still one of the best strikers/playmakers in the world IMO. I can see why they will do everything to keep him in the club.
> 
> I knew he was signing a new contract when he didn't leave in the summer but still, Cavani aside, Rooney was the ideal striker for our current system. Now there's hope that Jose will focus on Cavani.


_*Rooney hasn't showed he's one of the best players in the world for years now. Got no pace anymore and he very rarely produces something really special anymore like RVP was last season.

And the line about an investment costing more for less quality is bullshit. We just signed a perfect replacement on much less wages but he's gonna be wasted now played out of position.*_


EGame said:


> According to the Catalan press, ALEX SONG is close to joining United.


*In fairness if we signed Song I'd be happy.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If I were a United fan I'd be pissed too. They've every right to be fuming. They've handled the contract situation so badly and effectively let Rooney bend them over a barrel. Funny though, my mate who supports United thinks that this contract is like the Ronaldo situation in 2008 when they agreed to sell him the next summer. I don't think anyone will be paying Rooney anything close to the wages he was on before this new deal.

Moyes is sounding like Kean if he called these "exciting times." At least he's not saying it when you've been relegated, but still! Outside the top 6 is as close as United are going to get to relegation.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

the impact it can have going forward for utd would be quite worrying. 300k a week is now the wage for any future world class players. what's to stop van persie demanding parity, 5 years at 300k? do you say no? it leaves you in quite the spot, let alone the captain/ambassador/say in transfers stuff if it's all true. putting many eggs in one basket.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Rooney has actually been United's second best player this season imo after Januzaj. I don't begrudge any footballer a huge contract. People moan and say they don't deserve it, it's an easy life etc. Well maybe it's a nice job once you make it but it's bloody difficult and extremely competitive to make it. You have to sacrifice a lot growing up for just a small chance of making it and you're only ever one injury away from your career being jeopardised or over.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

*I wouldn't mind 300k for someone who is actually world class like Aguero. Rooney isn't world class in any world. 

He hasn't been our 2nd best player this season either. Welbeck has been far better for us. Rooney's stats on paper look kinda impressive but they don't tell a fair story about his performances. The sooner we realise CAM is probably the most important position on the pitch these days and to challenge the top teams we need world class quality in that position, or at least quality a damn sight better than where Rooney is at right now. *


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*










Honestly where do you keep finding these treasures Green Light?


I think Kiz summed up the situation quite well. It's a worrying precedent for United to put Rooney on those sort of wages, because in a modern world where agents are constantly in the ears of players arguing they deserve to be on equal/better wages than their peers, you're setting a dangerous mindset that keeping the better players regardless of expense is the priority. Given United are going to need substantial quality transfers to take the club back into the top four and challenging for the title, just what wages will these players be able to command now Rooney's new contract is out there for the world to see?

As for Rooney, he was absolutely quality in the 09/10 season, but since then he really has struggled to replicate anywhere close to that form for a consistent period of time. He's still capable of quality goals and link up play, but his first touch and technique can be so poor when he's off the boil, and as Seabs has alluded to he's lost that burst of pace he once possessed and it makes him more relient on his technique now more than ever, which is worrying when he's having one of those days where he looks like a pub player.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

cant wait for Moyes to start Januzaj on the bench again, and I doubt he will start him in the champions league either :moyes5


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*



Kiz said:


> the impact it can have going forward for utd would be quite worrying. 300k a week is now the wage for any future world class players. *what's to stop van persie demanding parity*, 5 years at 300k? do you say no? it leaves you in quite the spot, let alone the captain/ambassador/say in transfers stuff if it's all true. putting many eggs in one basket.


Lol Persie, he's out the door in the summer.

I don't believe he's demanded to be captain either, he probably _will_ be but I think that's to do more with circumstances than backstage politics. No Vidic, no Rio, no Evra, Rooney is the most senior guy left in a team with no leadership qualities whatsoever. Rooney will be captain by default.

Don't know about the transfer stuff, apparently he did tell Fergie to buy Ozil a few years ago and Fergie told him to fuck off (in a more polite manner).
Rooney will probably be told about any major signings but it's not like he'll have a say in whether or not that player will come to United.



> "If you believe everything you read in the papers that's because I have been demanding to be captain and want an input into the club's transfer policy, which is totally laughable and of course untrue. "


Like I said, it's all about money with Rooney. He has got what he wanted and as long as we can get back into the Champions League, you won't hear too much from the cunt.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

shocking half from Chelsea. Defence kept it at 0-0 somehow but Lampard and Oscar have gone AWOL in midfield


----------



## Curry

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Ramires on the right. Yay...


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

HUGE goal that


----------



## Vader

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

If United weren't so shit this season, we'd be on about the 10th page in the first thread. I'm bored about United being the topic of conversation. It's breaking my heart.


----------



## Nessler

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Joel, the goal was given to Lampard


----------



## Nige™

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Trademark win of champions... We'll see. If Chelsea had a top striker they'd _probably_ be sure fire champions.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

:terry :terry :terry 

GOATerry and LEGEND Lampard The GOATS. Fucking ridiculous performance after a full week to rest. I thought it was going to be another frustrating draw from the first half, thank god.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Arsenal Football Club: 1886 - 2014 R.I.P.*

Had £25 on Chelsea with 10 mins to go. Knew that's how they'd win too.


----------



## God™

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

lol at the comments I'm reading elsewhere about Ramires diving for the foul in the lead up to the goal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I was dead certain that would be another 0-0, :jt

on top for another week is good. Oscar needs a rest, and also needs to sort himself out.


----------



## Joel

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Nessler said:


> Joel, the goal was given to Lampard


I have given that to Terry, Nessler. And that is what matters. Beleive me.



Nige™ said:


> Trademark win of champions... We'll see. If Chelsea had a top striker they'd _probably_ be sure fire champions.


I dunno. Kind showed me why we probably won't be champions. Same situation with the West Ham game, but this time we were lucky enough to find goal. Could have gone the other way. 

So undeserved though. Gotta feel for Everton to lose like that.


----------



## Rock316AE

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

The worrying signs were there, most of the players were looking like they're trying to kill the game with 15 minutes to play like we were leading 5-0. Looked tired and unmotivated, surprising after a full week to rest and two games without a win. Only difference was our match WINNERS. 










To win like that after a mediocre performance is a sign of champions.


----------



## Ali Dia

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Linesmen may have just cost us the game.


----------



## Rush

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Joel said:


> I have given that to Terry, Nessler. And that is what matters. Beleive me.


Don't know if you can believe a guy who can't spell believe.


----------



## Irish Jet

*re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

City with another big decision.

lel


----------



## united_07

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



> De Gea, Smalling, Vidic, Ferdinand, Evra, Carrick, Fellaini, Mata, Rooney, Januzaj, Van Persie.
> Lindegaard, Valencia, Fletcher, Giggs, Kagawa, Young, Hernandez.


fucking finally Moyes plays that front 4


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

i hope stoke's bus crashes off a bridge somewhere. foul, foul team to watch. just appalling in every way.

garcia coming on changed the game, allowed yaya to push up and score. shame jojo has picked up another injury, but at least kun is back for the cup final. well, presumably. anything to stop the world greatest potato dzeko from playing again. anything.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

LOL at that defence. 3 of those players won't be here next year. Shows how much we need to reinforce with how injury prone Rafa and Jones are.


----------



## CGS

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

After all the talk of Girouds lack of goal scoring ability today in the CB he just had to go and score twice didn't he :lmao


----------



## The Monster

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



united_07 said:


> fucking finally Moyes plays that front 4


Love that front 4 in attack, cm is alright but defence is total joke to me. You just know that the defence will drop off in a flash as soon as bit of pressure is put on the defence they will drop deeper & deeper as this game goes on. Really don't like that we are relying on a 35 cb, a 32 year cb, a 31 year old lb & no natural back up rb something that has to change for next season/in the summer. Even v palace I don't have much confidence that we will keep a clean sheet tonight just cos of who is playing in our defence which just speaks volumes really.

Will be interesting to see how we use mata & adnan on wings in that attack tonight, like see how "wide" they both stay & how much freedom they have to roam about in final 3rd. The thing does struck me most is that 11 has very little pace in it something that been concerning about us for few years is lack of oace we have in our game & team that 11 doesn't carry much of it. Not saying mata smalling evra Rooney etc aren't slow but I wouldn't say have that pace to just carry us up feild to open teams up Adnan only okayer who carries such a assest.

Felliani needed games so he was always coming in sooner rather then later. Yet to be convinced he & carrick work together but Felliani 1st game in months so going be bit rusty & take awhile to settle down but says lot that again DM switched cm pairings know carrick main stay but not happy with his partner so tried different partner. 

Just like us to get a win on the board, palace away isn't a easy trip & I expect a tough game & had 10 days off since our last game & had weekend trip to Dubai since then so wouldn't be shocked if wenstarted anbit slowly here. Love to see signs of that front 4 gelling today though.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

come on palace :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Did the amazing Podolski score today? He played so surely he scored and did better han Giroud and everyone else in the world?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

what is rotate


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



CGS said:


> After all the talk of Girouds lack of goal scoring ability today in the CB he just had to go and score twice didn't he :lmao


...and 1 assist. It just goes to show how important that system is to Arsenal. They've arguably got loads of players who are better individuals than Giroud, but he's the best they've got when it comes to playing central with his back to goal, holding the ball up, winning aerial duels, etc. Wenger is very unlikely to change that system while Arsenal are doing so well, regardless of Giroud's poor spells. 

Certain Arsenal fans will be remiss to admit it, but Ozil has been their biggest problem by far for a while now, yet _some_ of them wanted Giroud dropped for Podolski with Ozil continuing to start games. Wenger stuck to his system today and fixed the one glaring issue. Podolski didn't actually affect the game much going forward, but he put his foot in and played for the team which is something that we haven't seen from Ozil. That's fine if you're contributing to the attack, but he hasn't recently. When Ozil and Cazorla were both playing well I could understand why Podolski didn't get a sniff of a start, but it makes sense for Podolski to be included now with both going off the boil. Wenger has got that part spot on.

The key here is that Arsenal have got by for large parts of this season with a team that's better than the sum of its parts, which just goes to show that _the system_ is more important than any individual player. I've read some mongy Arsenal fans complain about the "tippy tappy" football and that they want to become more direct. Well, today you saw a fair bit of "tippy tappy" football, you have done for most of the season. You're second and only 1 point away from first. Giroud has been central to all of that and that's not because he's "the greatest player ever", it's because he's the player that best fits at the top of Wenger's system that has bred a lot of success this season. Maybe Wenger could play a team full of "the best players", but it probably wouldn't make for as successful a system.

Still, I'm not sure why it was insinuated that Arsenal were going through such a "crisis", they gained 23 points from the last ten games :lol


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

its not really a crisis. its just the honeymoon period of RAMSEY DA GAWD, and ozil when he first showed up is over and reality has set in

that being said, one point off the top so they must be doing something right


----------



## Razor King

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Joel said:


> Did the amazing Podolski score today? He played so surely he scored and did better han Giroud and everyone else in the world?


No, but we've only won 2 out of the last 5 games and in both games the amazing Podolski started!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

:lmao those chavy palace fans, at least they get a day out from the asylum.

Where the fuck is fellaini playing?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

who cares, he will work his way up to the top for the crosses liam you retarded fuck

:moyes3


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Fellaini's been our best player, he's really controlling the midfield. Januzaj and RVP have been really poor but it's been a decent performance. Mata and Rooney are linking up well.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Struggling to create clear cut chances but surely some will come. Most of the play has been down the left hand side, with Januzaj and Rooney being the more lively. Palace have been absolutely pants but this is how they've obviously wanted to set out and they've frustrated United so far; typical Pulis but it works. Fellaini shoots like a spastic as I write this.

Apparently the key to spotting inbreds in London is to look out for the ones in red and blue. What a set of mongs these fans are, cringeworthy chants and embarrassing behaviour from them so far. Of course they're being praised as top fans by Sky Sports though. Dickheads.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

inb4 palace scores


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

That half was double wank and shit chips.

Didn't expect much else though given how Pulis sets his teams up, and United's woes all season in breaking down organised defences. United have had a lot of the ball, but it's been in and around the palace box with no real cutting edge, and any opportunity being wasted. Need some more urgency and incisive play through the middle really. Everything is just quite simple to defend as we work it central, then drift out wide, but with no-one making runs that draw defenders away and open up pockets of space.

I typically like Palace's fans for the resurgance in atmosphere their Holmesdale Fanatics have generated, but someone needs to tell those lads they're not Serbian Ultras. Their attempts to unsettle Rooney have been utterly laughable and it's a sad indictment of the element football can attract that any of them think highly of themselves after some of their antics.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Van Persie has been so awful.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Sweetness, a penalty.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

More of that please and you might be worth 300 grand a week, you granny shagging bald bastard.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

TURNAROUND IS ON AGAIN!!!!!!

lol. Liverpool will fuck em up good in a few weeks.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

lol. Waffelz


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

L
O
L


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

LOL?

He's correct tho


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Don't be silly, this is the resurgence of United now. Plus I'm predicting a Skrtlol and Mignolol disaster for those two cabbages against us.

8-3 to United.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> Don't be silly, this is the resurgence of United now. Plus I'm predicting a Skrtlol and Mignolol disaster for those two cabbages against us.
> 
> 8-3 to United.



Wolbock hat trick incoming.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

loliverpool

We'll hammer those cunts, Moyes n all


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Tactical masterclass from moyesy, roundy and the nev.


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Moyes already knocked them out of the League Cup. He'll knock them out of the League title race next :moyes2


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

They knocked themselves out of the title race by being Liverpool. Gonna party like its 1945 when Gerrard joins his spud of a mate, Carragay (lol such creative genius), in retirement with no league titles. :lmao such a shit club whose best fans are Australian.


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Not gonna bite at that last part.....


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Come on, the maggot is hanging there.

Let's not pretend you haven't heard that before either.

OR SAID IT TO A GIRL LOL


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

:lol at the Chelsea swagger after that shite performance/fluke ending.

How anyone can act truly confident in winning the league is beyond me. Quite obviously, nobody has a championship look to them. It's going to be very tight between that top 3 (and maybe top 4) into May. It will be won because somebody has to win it.
:draper2


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Brickhouse said:


> It will be won because somebody has to win it.
> :draper2


WHERE DO GET YOUR INSIDER KNOWLEDGE FROM?!?!?!?!


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> WHERE DO GET YOUR INSIDER KNOWLEDGE FROM?!?!?!?!


Tone deaf to basic cliches.

Oh that high mind of the poster they call Vader.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> They knocked themselves out of the title race by being Liverpool. *Gonna party like its 1945 when Gerrard joins his spud of a mate, Carragay (lol such creative genius), in retirement with no league titles. :lmao such a shit club whose best fans are Australian.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



DA said:


> LOL?
> 
> He's correct tho


Do not make me search for your posts preceeding the League Cup match squire.



Vader said:


> They knocked themselves out of the title race by being Liverpool. Gonna party like its 1945 when Gerrard joins his spud of a mate, Carragay (lol such creative genius), in retirement with no league titles. :lmao such a shit club whose best fans are Australian.


(*****)


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I'm sorry Breekhoose, I am unable to process your language. Once you're able to speak the language of WINNERS then come back to me. 8 years is it now? Or 9? We've found Bin Laden before Wenger's remembered where he put the keys to the trophy cabinet. Wenger couldn't even win a coat zipping up contest with Captain Hook, Abu Hamza and his own mother wearing oven gloves.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

He'd make the top four though tbf.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Rock316AE said:


> :terry :terry :terry
> 
> GOATerry and LEGEND Lampard The GOATS. Fucking ridiculous performance after a full week to rest. I thought it was going to be another frustrating draw from the first half, thank god.





Rockhead said:


> I was dead certain that would be another 0-0, :jt
> 
> on top for another week is good. Oscar needs a rest, and also needs to sort himself out.





Brickhouse said:


> :lol at the Chelsea swagger after that shite performance/fluke ending.
> 
> How anyone can act truly confident in winning the league is beyond me. Quite obviously, nobody has a championship look to them. It's going to be very tight between that top 3 (and maybe top 4) into May. It will be won because somebody has to win it.
> :draper2


what swagger?

do you have a pair of glasses like roddy piper in 'they live!' where you put them on and see posts everywhere as just "FUCK ARSENAL LOL THEY SUCK" and "CHELSEA DOMINATING THE FUCK OUT OF THE LEAGUE GONNA WIN BY 15 POINTS AND ARSENAL GONNA GET RELEGATED LOL"


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



WOOLCOCK said:


> He'd make the top four though tbf.


Was that a typical arsenal joke where you are completely unaware that I only named 4 people?

I mean Arsenal are basically a flaccid penis. Pointless, ugly and just hang around waiting for someone to give it attention.

I have no idea how that relates to Arsenal but they're still useless dicks.

Oh hey there you go.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Chelsea are favorites for the title for me. They're going to eat us alive at the Bridge, and City - I feel - will drop points against Liverpool and us. Chelsea has the easiest run in and with Mou at helm, it's really theirs to lose. We have a lot of tough games and we don't do well in big games. The only thing that might hurt Chelsea would be the extra CL games because City and Arsenal are as good as out of the CL.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> Was that a typical arsenal joke where you are completely unaware that I only named 4 people?


No, I was aware you only named four people, it was a veiled reference to 'he won't win, but he'll finish in the top four'.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Good, I'd thought better of you and you came through - you're worthy of being a WINNER.

DA and Brickhouse can be on Team WEINER

LOL

DA is Captain Sausage and Brickhouse is Sergeant Mash

Sausage and Mash

LOL


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

That's what yer ma has me down as on her phone ya melon

How about I come to Manchester, UK and you can fight meh fists with your face?????????


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

The trophy drought will escape WAGG's specified age range (Ages 8-15) before they end it. That must hurt.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



DA said:


> That's what yer ma has me down as on her phone ya melon
> 
> How about I come to Manchester, UK and you can fight meh potatoes with your face?????????


:terry


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



DA said:


> That's what yer ma has me down as on her phone ya melon
> 
> How about I come to Manchester, UK and you can fight meh fists with your face?????????


I'm not sure what language you appear to be speaking but in the promised land where I'm from (fuck off Jerusalem), we don't use melons as phones. That's not even plausible, nor is phoning melons. Manchester, UK is where the sideburns roam and the Strong Brew flows, Captain, feel free to make an appearance and we'll have you taped together like a solo human centipede. You can shit in your own mouth LOL


----------



## CGS

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Damn Man U being so LOLworthy has really made Vader more aggressive this season.

Dude can't you just be a depressed mess like the rest of the Mancs on here?


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Only thing I'll be shitting in is your commode which I'll have claimed as my throne, and your caravan park-my kingdom, after you've received a swift roundhouse kick to the bollocks.

Just try me, bruv. I know all about the Tae Kwan Jiu Fucking Jitsu and I'll have no qualms about slapping that beard off your face with a lightning Judo Chop.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



DA said:


> Only thing I'll be shitting in is your commode which I'll have claimed as my throne, and your caravan park-my kingdom, after you've received a swift roundhouse kick to the bollocks.
> 
> Just try me, bruv. I know all about the Tae Kwan Jiu Fucking Jitsu and I'll have no qualms about slapping that beard off your face with a lightning Judo Chop.


It would appear that you have had a sniff of your mother's sherry and it's turned you into a cabbage. WINNERS don't use toilets as thrones, you're literally the shit king LOL. Here in the promised land we don't use our parks for caravans, drug use or underage prostitution so I'm afraid you're not going to feel at home. The only chops you'll be giving me is lamb chops when I make you my kitchen bitch. Your MA can be my bedroom bitch. If she sucks dick like you post shit then I'm gonna have to have a funeral for my foreskin.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Ah, but could you do it on a cold tuesday night in Collyhurst, DA?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Razor King said:


> Chelsea are favorites for the title for me. They're going to eat us alive at the Bridge


Chelsea have a limp scoring record of late (one goal or less in six of their last seven games) and Arsenal have been almost as solid at lack of concessions as the Blues despite two buttfuck crazy games.

We definitely have a decent chance there, especially if Ramsey is able to inspire upon return. Unfortunately, another stalemate is a real possibility.


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> It would appear that you have had a sniff of your mother's sherry and it's turned you into a cabbage. WINNERS don't use toilets as thrones, you're literally the shit king LOL. Here in the promised land we don't use our parks for caravans, drug use or underage prostitution so I'm afraid you're not going to feel at home. The only chops you'll be giving me is lamb chops when I make you my kitchen bitch. Your MA can be my bedroom bitch. If she sucks dick like you post shit then I'm gonna have to have a funeral for my foreskin.


Working in your kitchen would not be the worst thing in the world, in fact, it would be a great opportunity. You see, I could collect all the potato roots which will have formed from some of the spuds, and when I have enough, in my spare time I will start planting them and growing my own. At first it will only be a small patch of ground, nothing special, but I'll sell the potatoes and begin earning a nice profit. As the money flows in, the more ground I can purchase. Soon, I will have my own potato farm, growing the finest crop in all the land. Retailers will come from everywhere to buy my product, it will create quite the buzz in the vegetable selling circles. Once my business has reached its peak, I will sell it off to the highest bidder and reap my fortune.

Then, and only then, might I finally have enough money for the bus journey to take me to the end of the queue which has formed for yer fucking ma.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

You're lucky that last bit was funny as the first paragraph would have made Anne Frank surrender in seconds due to sheer boredom.

Thankfully my mother is so ugly that erections will be rarer than good posts from you so she'll stay as a one fuck woman. To my dad. Not you. Never you. Touch my ma and I'll fuck you.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

*Good result from a so so performance. Not that anything that happens this season matters. Praying we don't end up top 6 and get Europa. I'll take 6th if the Cups are both won by underdogs though. Oh shit if one of the top 6 win both Cups does that mean 7th gets Europa? FUCK.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Yeah United are pretty much primed for Europa league at worst Seabs. (7th is eligible as we speak and there is no way they can drop below that.....right?) Who knows though Sunderland may somehow beat City for all we know. Can't see a smaller side winning the FA cup though, Dunno why just can't see it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*










*incoming.

No wait. OH FUCK DAVID MOYES IS A GENIUS. WE THREW THE SUNDERLAND TIE SO THEY COULD WIN THE LEAGUE CUP AND WE WOULD AVOID EUROPA BY FINISHING SEVENTH. OH DAVID YOU DARK GENIUS.*


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Vader is so embarrassing. Is Seabs the only Man Utd who talks sense?


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

LOL you have been reeled in from the polluted river like the sweaty old Wellington boot that you are.


----------



## CGS

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Seabs said:


> *incoming.
> 
> No wait. OH FUCK DAVID MOYES IS A GENIUS. WE THREW THE SUNDERLAND TIE SO THEY COULD WIN THE LEAGUE CUP AND WE WOULD AVOID EUROPA BY FINISHING SEVENTH. OH DAVID YOU DARK GENIUS.*


The perfect plan :moyes2








































































































Shame he forgot to inform City about it :moyes5


----------



## seabs

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Waffelz said:


> Vader is so embarrassing. Is Seabs the only Man Utd who talks sense?


*I AM A MAN UTD. MAN UTD STATUS ACHIEVED. *


CGS said:


> The perfect plan :moyes2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame he forgot to inform City about it :moyes5


*How do you know he hasn't informed them? How do you think Wigan were allowed to win the FA Cup last season? :moyes2

Oh shit does Waffelz think I'm united with like actual men? If that's the case then what do I have to do unachieve my Man Utd status?*


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Win at home.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Hopefully that front four keeps getting more games, its definitely the strongest combination going forward just need to get them used to it. Also though Fellaini did well today, especially after being out for a while.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Superb goal from Rosicky. Seabs had it on point when he said Giroud is pivotal to Arsenals way of playing.


----------



## Curry

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*









Pulis GOATing all over the league


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> I'm not sure what language you appear to be speaking but in the promised land where I'm from (fuck off Jerusalem), we don't use melons as phones. That's not even plausible, nor is phoning melons. Manchester, UK is where the sideburns roam and the Strong Brew flows, Captain, feel free to make an appearance and we'll have you taped together like a solo human centipede. You can shit in your own mouth LOL


I'm not sure what's been going on the last few hours but this is :lmao

atleast we won a game, didn't play particularly well but it's only Palace so not like we really need to. Rooney with dat 300k a week finish :banderas

:side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

a moyes quote



> "It isn’t always the best teams that get to the final in Europe. Liverpool in 2005 gives us hope."


:moyes2


----------



## CGS

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

One of my mates at work brought up the same fact. Kept saying how great it would be if we got top 4 and Man U won the Champo league. I just had to stand there thinking "Fuck that could actually happen" :downing


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> Seabs had it on point when he said Giroud is pivotal to Arsenals way of playing.


I pointed that out, you cheeky fuckern pikey (according to DA) :bigron

I might have 15 fingers and three eyes, but I'm not from bloody Stoke!


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Seabs said:


> *I AM A MAN UTD. MAN UTD STATUS ACHIEVED. *
> 
> *Oh shit does Waffelz think I'm united with like actual men? If that's the case then what do I have to do unachieve my Man Utd status?*



oops. :sad:

Edit: stating the obvious, but Man Utd don't have a chance in Europe. Not suited to it at all and their midfield, well, what midfield, eh?

To be fair to Moysie, I was delighted to see he went with the Dundee United esque 4-2-3-1 interchanging yadda yadda formation. Obviously picked it up from watching RYAN GAULD.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I knew it was someone who typed a lot. I'm also not a pikey, I'm a house owner. I say owner, more like renter. Don't listen to people with two letter names, they're never good. 

AJ - either a girl who looks like a child with paedophile fans or the hillbilly TNA version
ET - attention seeking alien who looks like a black man's scrotum
OJ - murderer and none of the other Simpson family are black so I think he's adopted too
BO - armpit smell or a charisma vacuum in NXT
WC - a toilet
QC - Kavanagh, shit tv show
PC - scum, liars, look gay all the time
IT - boring as piss, arrogant virgins
RE - religion LOL
VD - nice genitals LOL
DA - the posting equivalent of a bucket full of piss

Point proven. Also ignore people named after food, with the incorrect spelling of the plural version.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> I knew it was someone who typed a lot. I'm also not a pikey, I'm a house owner. I say owner, more like renter. Don't listen to people with two letter names, they're never good.
> 
> AJ - either a girl who looks like a child with paedophile fans or the hillbilly TNA version
> ET - attention seeking alien who looks like a black man's scrotum
> OJ - murderer and non of the other Simpson family are black so I think he's adopted too
> BO - armpit smell or a charisma vacuum in NXT
> WC - a toilet
> QC - Kavanagh, shit tv show
> PC - scum, liars, look gay all the time
> IT - boring as piss, arrogant virgins
> RE - religion LOL
> VD - nice genitals LOL
> DA - the posting equivalent of a bucket full of piss
> 
> Point proven. Also ignore people named after food, with the incorrect spelling of the plural version.


I'm sigging that :lmao


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



CGS said:


> One of my mates at work brought up the same fact. Kept saying how great it would be if we got top 4 and Man U won the Champo league. I just had to stand there thinking "Fuck that could actually happen" :downing


Oh do behave. I've not seen worse odds of a European success besides the UK's annual Eurovision venture.


Vader's last comment is too good for words.


----------



## CGS

WOOLCOCK said:


> Oh do behave. I've not seen worse odds of a European success besides the UK's annual Eurovision venture.



We had no right winning it in 05. Chelsea had no right winning it a few years back either

Just saying :downing


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

For all the shit I've given people for being negative about United I don't think I've posted here in the past as much as I have this season, United's worst since I've been alive. The anguish brings the anger out.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> I knew it was someone who typed a lot. I'm also not a pikey, I'm a house owner. I say owner, more like renter. Don't listen to people with two letter names, they're never good.
> 
> AJ - either a girl who looks like a child with paedophile fans or the hillbilly TNA version
> ET - attention seeking alien who looks like a black man's scrotum
> OJ - murderer and none of the other Simpson family are black so I think he's adopted too
> BO - armpit smell or a charisma vacuum in NXT
> WC - a toilet
> QC - Kavanagh, shit tv show
> PC - scum, liars, look gay all the time
> IT - boring as piss, arrogant virgins
> RE - religion LOL
> VD - nice genitals LOL
> DA - the posting equivalent of a bucket full of piss
> 
> Point proven. Also ignore people named after food, with the incorrect spelling of the plural version.












(top of your head was cut out in the photo so i just used Fellaini's hair)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



CGS said:


> We had no right winning it in 05. Chelsea had no right winning it a few years back either
> 
> Just saying :downing


You had Benitez who could inspire great performances in the biggest games from players who otherwise probably shouldn't have won anything as monumental as a Champions League. It was a case of the team being better than the sum of its parts.

With United, you've got Moyes at the helm. A man so dense light bends around him. He couldn't motivate a slag to open her legs.

But being serious, United have historically relied on their home form to make them such a formidable force in Europe. Besides Deportivo in 2001 (?) and Milan in 2005, they didn't lose another home European match in that decade IIRC (I think the Besiktas defeat was the first post Milan and that was post 2010). Ferguson eventually solidifying United's away form in Europe, ensuring they could contain the best attacking forces and leave the home team having to win at OT to progress (as opposed to United typically wilting away from home, and having to rely on the home form to see them through a two legged affair) then carried them into back to back finals.

Under Moyes, the home form is a shell of its former self and United are still struggling to fire on all attacking cylinders, whilst the defence and form away from home is another cause for concern. It's not impossible for United to win, because anything can happen in football, but United would need a string of unimaginable performances to give themselves a chance against Europe's elite, and when you see the consistent holes in the team setup and performance this season, can you really say with a degree of confidence United can find that level of consistent performance when it matters most?


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Rush said:


> (top of your head was cut out in the photo so i just used Fellaini's hair)


:lmao that's incredible.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Checked the United home record, lost to Madrid at home in '00 in a QF and vs Bayern in '01 in addition to Deportivo at home in '01 and the Milan '05 loss. So 4 losses between 1999/2000 and 2008/2009, with 45 wins out of 58 games total. Like I said, the home form in Europe has been of monumental importance to United, and this season they look so timid and ineffective at OT, which is a massive hinderance to any potential chance they have, especially because they're not nearly as good on the road to balance the unconvincing home form.


----------



## haribo

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS 
















and worse photoshop attempts


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*










Wow.


----------



## EGame

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Cringe...

Arsenal fans embarrassing themselves as usual. 

How about I just laugh @ Ozil because he wasn't able to cut it at Real Madrid, and now he is struggling at Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

what is it with arsenal fans and using photoshop


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

After harshly missing out on a point early yesterday, not a lot has been able to cheer me up but that was until I saw this.






3 weeks after breaking his leg, he's back in the gym :hb 

Love you Bry xx


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Zlatan on the Premier League said:


> "If I had played there, I would have destroyed it, like I have everywhere else."
> 
> "Arsenal could have happened, as everybody knows -- but I would not do a trial. Who do you think regrets that more, Arsene Wenger or Zlatan?"
> 
> "The last time I faced England, which is supposed to be the best players in the Premier League, what happened?" he said. "Maybe people need to be reminded that it was the Zlatan show."


Too GOAT.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

all i see is a scared zlatan hiding in loligue1.


----------



## EGame

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Can't wait to see the Zlatan show dominate at the world cup.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I'd like to sell Torres, Eto'o and Ba for one Zlatan plz


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

i too would like to see the zlatan at chelsea

also woolcock, you explained how liverpool won in 2005, what is your explanation for how chelsea did it?

pls spare no details


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

That Ozil picture :moyes5

ZLATAN goating :banderas

Zlatan would either flop or annihilate in the Premier League. Probably depending on what team he would join. I doubt we will ever see it though, he will probably stay at PSG for the $$$.


----------



## haribo

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...e-in-on-Borussia-Dortmund-star-Ilkay-Gundogan



> MANCHESTER UNITED are sure they have won the £25million battle for Germany’s Ilkay Gundogan. *David Moyes believes the Borussia Dortmund playmaker is the most likely of his midfield targets to move to Old Trafford this summer.*


We're fucked


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



ReDREDD said:


> i too would like to see the zlatan at chelsea
> 
> also woolcock, you explained how liverpool won in 2005, what is your explanation for how chelsea did it?
> 
> pls spare no details


Shrewd tactics which weren't always pleasing to the neutral, but which were perfect against the likes of Barcelona to progress over two legs. A lot of it in general was just simply great performances when the occasion called for it, as well as Di Matteo understanding the strengths of the team and ensuring they were compact, organised and hard to breakdown. I honestly can't remember the Bayern final for toffee, but as I recall they handled the pressure very well and penalties just came down to one team composing themselves more and adjusting to the pressure.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Krul; Debuchy, Williamson, Coloccini (c), Dummett; Sissoko, Tiote, Anita, Gouffran; Remy, Cisse.

Subs: Elliott, Haidara, Yanga-Mbiwa, S.Taylor, Gosling, Shola Ameobi, de Jong.

Ben Arfa and Marveaux nowhere to be seen. Pardew must've put them on a ferry back to France after apparently singling them out for criticism following the Spurs game. Santon gone. Time for the brave welsh dragon hero Sir Paul Dummett to rise. Cisse ahead of LDJ for god knows what reason. So he can miss the few chances we create I guess? 

At least Colo is back :hb


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

With a few names missing, that Newcastle team looks absolutely dogshit. Dummett is the worst defender in black and white since Marcelinho. Or Boumsong. Either way he's complete turd.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

skrtel is the king of all potatoes. incredibly daft free kick to give away, then guides it nicely into the net. idiot.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

This is the game of shit defending, horrible awareness and positioning from Ashley Williams for Liverpools third


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Shrtpl plays at Old Trafford and we win.

Van Persie, Rooney and Mata would liquefy the idiot.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

CISSE FUCK OFF

PLS JUST GO


----------



## seabs

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

*Made the right decision streaming Liverpool over Sky's offerings. I hate to say it but Liverpool are as enjoyable to watch at home as any team in the world right now. Sort their defence out in the summer and they'll be challenging for the title next season unless City stop struggling against weak teams.*


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Aye, their defence is disgusting. I'm expecting 6+ goals at Old Trafford in two weeks.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

It's inevitable Liverpool will win the league in the future. I just hope it's when Gerrard has retired. It's pathetic that I'd take joy from that but I do not care. Gerrard and Carragher, less league medals than Jesper Blomqvist LOL.

I'll still die inside when Liverpool win a league title though.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Fucking Skrtel haha


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> It's inevitable Liverpool will win the league in the future. I just hope it's when Gerrard has retired. It's pathetic that I'd take joy from that but I do not care. Gerrard and Carragher, less league medals than Jesper Blomqvist LOL.
> 
> *I'll still die inside when Liverpool win a league title though.*


*
*
You'll probably be long dead anyway by the time that happens.

That's right, 'Pool fans. One win against Crystal Palace and I'm bullish as fuck.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Kiz said:


> skrtel is the king of all potatoes. incredibly daft free kick to give away, then guides it nicely into the net. idiot.


relevant


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

God I hope Agger gets injured slightly and can't play against us, leaving Toure and Skrtel to hold the fort. I'm telling you 8-3 to United, get your bets on.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Agger gets subbed instead of Skrtel LOLOLOLOLOL, and who do they bring on?? Fucking Mr. Car Salesman, this is just amazing


----------



## Nige™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Huge goal for Pardew. Hughton needs a win too today, fancy Norwich to beat Spurs later. Sherwood's luck has to come unstuck, as much love as I will always have for him.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> It's inevitable Liverpool will win the league in the future. I just hope it's when Gerrard has retired. It's pathetic that I'd take joy from that but I do not care. Gerrard and Carragher, less league medals than Jesper Blomqvist LOL.
> 
> I'll still die inside when Liverpool win a league title though.














Vader said:


> God I hope Agger gets injured slightly and can't play against us, leaving Toure and Skrtel to hold the fort. I'm telling you 8-3 to United, get your bets on.


you can't potato your way to 8 goals even with Skrtel and Kolo.


fuck i hope Spurs lose but they'll batter Norwich.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

WOAT DEFENDING.

GOOD ATTACKING.

HENDO!

STILL FOURTH.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Our defense is comical sometimes :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Need big bad Sakho back.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Benteke barely tried. We hoof it to him a lot, and if he can't even be bothered to jump half the time it's not going to go anywhere.

Overall the first half was good, worked hard but seemed to run out of gas a bit towards the end. It's rubbish how we can sometimes get the ball back in our opponents third and then consistently pass it back to Guzan from there.

Why is every other team in the league better at throw-ins than us? I know throws are shit in general but come on.

Another relegation battle then.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Nige™;30464161 said:


> Huge goal for Pardew. Hughton needs a win too today, fancy Norwich to beat Spurs later. Sherwood's luck has to come unstuck, as much love as I will always have for him.


This is what I'm banking on as well. We've been pummeling a few sides recently but just couldn't put the ball in the back of the net. Meanwhile Spurs have had shit loads of luck under Sherwood. If we can put in the type of display that we did against Man City then we might just get a result. If we can hit them on the break and have Redmond target Naughton then we should find some joy in behind.

After David McNally's interview with Chris Goreham this has been classed as a pressure game for Hughton and he has succeeded every time a game has been classed as such, so seven fingers crossed that it continues today :moyes1


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Rush said:


> you can't potato your way to 8 goals even with Skrtel and Kolo.
> 
> 
> fuck i hope Spurs lose but they'll batter Norwich.


It isn't a cut out picture when I use it as an avatar which is shit. My phil jones face shall replace cantona though.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Villa are so uninspiring, no creativity at all making them one of the most boring teams in the league to watch. The idea of bringing through youngsters is brilliant, but it won't work if they aren't good enough. Serious investment needed in the middle of the park. Penalty not given, hit the post, Newcastle could have had 3, and they were far from their best. Very much in the relegation battle still, hopefully Norwich don't get anything today.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

i just stuck it in mine, works fine Vader. Stop being a potato :draper2


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Still can't quite believe what the Norwich chief-executive said about the management job. Great way to inspire your manager, hope it comes back to bite the stupid cunt.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Srdjan99 said:


> Still can't quite believe what the Norwich chief-executive said about the management job. Great way to inspire your manager, hope it comes back to bite the stupid cunt.



Sign of the times, man.


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Rush said:


> i just stuck it in mine, works fine Vader. Stop being a potato :draper2


Tell me what you did. To the exact detail.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Vader said:


> Tell me what you did. To the exact detail.












link in box, press save. pretty simple :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Didn't work when I tried the first time. :moyes2


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

That was a solid half without us actually creating anything much. RVW continues to be a DUD and looks really short on confidence. Hopefully he will be gifted an easy chance or a fluke that bounces on off his arse. Otherwise Hooper needs to come on. Harsh to drop him because his all round play was really good in the past few games, he was just lacking a goal, but he always looks far more likely to score than RVW. We've looked solid at the back and that needs to continue. The midfield has had a decent amount of possession but all of the central three have been very sloppy at times. It was annoying when Olsson made that pull back from the left and nobody managed to get on the end of it. Need to take our chances, whether they're limited or not. Spurs were poor but I expect them to improve, so we need a goal asap...



Srdjan99 said:


> Still can't quite believe what the Norwich chief-executive said about the management job. Great way to inspire your manager, hope it comes back to bite the stupid cunt.


Did you actually watch the interview or are you just being an ignorant cunt and taking Carragher and Hoddle's opinions (which have taken the interview out of context) as a fact? If you had actually watched the video you would know that McNally said Hughton's objective is to keep us out of the bottom three and avoid relegation. This is the same point that McNally made when he defended Hughton earlier in the season after the Man City 7-0. The interview was conducted to convey the message that we're sticking by Hughton unless things go really tits up. The point about us looking for a new manager was also taken out of context, with the point being that the club is ALWAYS keeping tabs on potential new candidates in case of the worst case scenarios occurring. This saved us when Lambert baled out because McNally and Bowkett had been keeping tabs on Hughton for a long time.

Typical ignorance from mongs who are spoon fed bullshit by the hyperbolic media who just what to create hysteria in order to push a good story.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

AND THERE'S THAT EARLY GOAL THAT I ASKED FOR

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nige™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Really fancied the 1-0 I predicted on here yesterday so stuck £10 on it. Hold on Norwich ffs.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

So fucking happy! That second half was nervy as fuark, but we held on due to poor Spurs' finishing and Ruddy being MASSIVE when he had to be. Vital three points. Tettey should have killed the game off when Hooper set him up from the right, but thankfully it didn't matter. Btw, that thunderbolt free kick...would have been a contender for goal of the season :moyes1 A fully deserved win. Hopefully that's the end of Smugwood's honeymoon period.

For all of the dopey and poorly informed comments that have been made about McNally in the past week, the end of that game showed how much this club and that result means to him. He has been brilliant to Hughton, constantly backing him as much as he can via finances and patience. Many other chairmen would have knee jerked and sacked Hughton, but we've stuck by him and it has proven to be the correct decision.

I've personally had problems with Hughton's tactics in the past, but since the Hull home game he has got everything pretty much spot on. We battered Hull at home, Cardiff and West Ham away, but ended up with just 3 points due to poor individual errors at the back and woeful finishing. Tactically he got it spot on against Citeh in the 0-0, and once again today where we actually managed to put a chance away and hold on for the win. In the past I felt that he limited the players, but recently the players have let him down. Pleased for Chris. Chuffed in general!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

There's a nice gap opening between 4th and 5th. Liverpool pulling away from the battle for fourth towards the battle for the title. Good season all around in terms of how close it is at the top.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

rip sherwood honeymoon period


----------



## CGS

Haven't seen the game but by the sound of it Skrtel needs to be taken in the garden and shot old yeller style. Guy really is costing us games. It's as if him and Kolo have a secret competition running to see which one of them can fuck up the most.

Outside that I have to admit while the ownage of Everton, Spurs and Arsenal we're great, the results we got today and against Fulham and Stoke have been much much more pleasing since it was games like those we fucked up on in previous years. Glad to see Hendo continuing to GOAT aswell 

Also studge is too damn great. We still overpaid for him though :jordan


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Kiz said:


> skrtel is the king of all potatoes. incredibly daft free kick to give away, then guides it nicely into the net. idiot.


fairly confident empty space would defend better than skrtel has 



CGS said:


> Haven't seen the game but by the sound of it Skrtel needs to be taken in the garden and shot old yeller style. Guy really is costing us games. It's as if him and Kolo have a secret competition running to see which one of them can fuck up the most.


my current theory is he's an insurgent working to ruin us from within. rodgers lets him play b/c he feels bad about fucking his wife or something idk I cant explain it. cant say its depth when we sub AGGER when skrtel has a yellow and already cost us two goals single-handedly. even kolo managed to get a shot on goal against mignolet in his short amount of time. fpalm we need a new CB or two in the summer and god willing skrtel/kolo won't be here anymore. 



> Also studge is too damn great. We still overpaid for him though :jordan


8 league matches in a row with a goal. too damn good. :sturridge

not bothered by suarez's "drought" as long as he keeps creating as he has been. as long as SOMEONE scores. 

Sterling (DAT PASS) and Hendo looking better and better as well. (Y) bright future etc 

thanks to ANDRE's club for creating space for us. get well soon and save our season pls sakho


----------



## seabs

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

*Sturridge has a better goals to minute ratio this season than Messi, Ronaldo and Zlatan apparently. Now that is actually impressive. Utd would probably be top if Rodgers was managing us.

Also this BT Sport Moyes advert for Utd/WBA is the best thing they'll ever do behind bringing Andy Gray back. *


----------



## Nige™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

What a ball it was from Sterling for Sturridge's first. Great strike from Shelvey too! That defence though...


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

*MOTD2 gave us another couple of examples of why pundits are derided within the UK.*

First of all Mills talked absolute bollocks about our first half performance, suggesting that it was out of character before blaming it on McNally's midweek interview with Goreham. Erm, we play like that most of the time you daft cunt! That's just the way that Hughton likes us to build up the play from the back with slow short passes. It's not as if we were poor anyway. Then again Mills is usually poorly informed on most footballing matters, while he has also held a ridiculous grudge against the club for years because he was cast out as a reject when he was a youngster. I'm glad that his career worked out for him despite that early set back (Curbishley has a great track record of developing mediocre young English players), but he seriously needs to get over it and stop trying to find any excuse in the world to have a dig at the club.

Then there was that pathetic assessment of the managerial firings from the leagues struggling clubs where they suggested that the reasons that Fulham, WBA and Cardiff were failing to improve was due to the lack of managers with English experience, with Sunderland and Palace improving due to doing the opposite. Er, do you not actually think that those clubs have failed to improve because maybe the sackings were pointless based on results from this season? Clarke and Mackay definitely shouldn't have been sacked as most sensible people already know. Conversely, look at Sunderland and Palace under Di Canio and Holloway, they couldn't have performed much worse and the stats that MOTD2 used even proved that while Mills and Kilbane wittered on! :lmao. Now that's not to undermine the jobs that Poyet and Pulis have done so far, because they've been fantastic, but to compare the sacking situations at Fulham/WBA/Cardiff to those at Mackems/Palace is ridiculous because it takes the different situations out of context and creates a whole new false one. In reality Poyet and Pulis would have had to have monked up big time by not improving a fair bit on records that were essentially far worse than an average of 1 ppp.

All of that bollocks from Chapman, Mills and KIlbane, yet they failed to acknowledge the two most important factors. Palace and Sunderland HAD to change managers, whereas WBA and Cardiff were daft to do so. The Jol sacking might have been a bit more understandable, but then again he was only given 13 games of the season and as I've proven in here previously it's stupid to base sackings on short term form. Rene Meulensteen was also only given 13 games, yet he looked like he was improving Fulham towards the end of his tenure with terrific performances against United and Liverpool. The lesson here? It's highly unlikely that any one manager can stamp his influence/new ideas on a side over 13 games (the latter in Jol's case), so asking three different managers to do so in a season is just asking for trouble. Fulham could stay up under Magath, but Khan has made a massive mess of the situation by constantly copping and changing. Continuity is key.

*Sturridge is looking like one of the most complete strikers around at the moment.*

During his Chelsea run it was often said that he lacked the vision or selflessness for a pass, a factor that undermined his reputation. At Liverpool Rodgers has developed that side of his game to the point that he looks like a genuine team player while also still retaining a ruthless scoring edge to his game. So add that to his decent pace/strength, quality touch/skill, determination and aerial ability and you have a fantastically well rounded player. 28 goals in 28 prem games for Liverpool speaks for itself and is also testament to Rodgers' ability to develop young players, forming a list with the likes of Henderson and Sterling. The England team now has a potentially great striker available, but it's up to Woy to find a way to play to his strengths. I would suggest trying a forward spine of Sturridge, Sterling, Gerrard and Henderson. Their club chemistry would certainly set them in good stead.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

We're so good and so bad to watch. The Stoke, Fulham and Swansea games have all been awful yet great.

We need Sakho back badly. Agger and Skrtel have seemed to have trouble organising themselves ever since Rodgers has taken over when paired up. There was also no assistance for Stevie from behind in telling him where their number ten (Shelvey or de Guzman) was at times, meaning we were cut open so easily. It's Stevie's fault as well, but the lack of communication at times is shocking. Replays still weren't clear about whether or not the penalty was a penalty, but it's been coming. Skrtel hand fucks the guy he's supposed to be marking every time a ball comes in, so he was always going to concede one. He probably should have conceded a lot more at this stage. He stopped for a few games, but it's like he just can't help himself. I wonder if his wife has had him sleeping on the couch for the past few months.

Attacking is completely different. Even out of goalscoring form, the assist from Suarez for Sturridge's second was glorious. Sterling's assist looked a lot like a Coutinho pass too - something I don't think he would have been able to do not all that long ago. Even though we seemed out of sorts for the most part, Sturridge looked up for the game the whole time, while others didn't. Henderson and Allen the same. Take away his goals, and Henderson was still flying around. Loved seeing him shout at Allen after they got an effort away at goal, showing some real leadership and passion. His development has been amazing, and he's becoming a lot more of a complete midfielder. Allen came on very fired up too and added a lot of bite that we needed. Swansea were getting through us far too easily, and Allen seemed very intent on making an impact. He was also good in the final third, which is surprising, because that's usually where he becomes very confused. If he keeps playing like this, then it creates a good selection issue.

I doubt Sherwood's luck is over yet. The smarmy prick and his team won't go away. Chuffed to see Norwich win for more than just Spurs dropping a bit away from us (although that's a nice added perk). You could just see how much it meant after Snodgrass' goal and the final whistle. It'd be nice if van Wolfswinkel would show it means something to him in general. He just plays like he doesn't really care. Absolutely no intensity to his game. I have no idea why he thought he couldn't get past Michael Dawson running backwards, because Dawson moves like he's on a walking frame at the best of times.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

*I completely agree with Bulk* about the central defenders issue and Gerrard being a part of that. Not just because of the lack of communication (which is more the CB's fault), but because he's not particularly great as a deep lying cm. His reading of the game and positioning isn't up to it for that position at a top level, at least. Yes, he has the ability to steam into tackles, but that doesn't necessarily make for a good sitting midfielder because anticipating the passes and moves is just as important. I think Liverpool could do with another quality CDM type with Lucas' fitness being a tad unreliable. I’m not suggesting that Gerrard is a massive weak link in the team, but I don’t feel as if that is his best position while I think Liverpool will need better in that position if they are to progress. Obviously I understand why he doesn't play further forward so much now because he doesn't have the same engine from his prime and Liverpool have lots of classy attacking players. Having said that, that's where you will see his best work, when he is in the final third.

Teams have obviously started to work out that you can find joy when pressing Gerrard and Liverpool's central defence because they're playing in a system that asks for short passing, but most of them are more adept at making longer passes. Gerrard in particular has made a reputation based on accurate long passes (notice I'm not classing them as hoofs...HOLLYWOOD GERRARD, etc) while Skrtel is crap on the ball and a massive liability in general. Liverpool will need a top quality replacement for the Slovakian, especially if they reach the CL. There's no point in changing the system because it clearly works, but it seems to have left behind at least a couple of the Liverpool players in a certain sense, Toure being another example.

Carrying on with the CB's, what's Liverpool's most regular central defensive partnership from this season and what’s the longest that Rodgers has stuck with the same partnership? I’m curious because that could be a factor, if only a minor one. Obviously injuries and suspensions come into it. I don’t believe that it’s comparable to the United situation because United have a far stronger group of CB’s, whereas the main issue with Liverpool’s CB’s is that they keeping committing horrendous individual errors and often Rodgers’ system has nothing to do with it (the comical own goals being an example). I know that the Sakho injury has fucked up things quite a bit, but I believe if Rodgers replaces Skrtel and Toure with at least one top quality CB (leading to a quality regular central defensive partnership next season that’s supported by appropriate reserves) then Liverpool could be in the hunt for the title depending on how a potential CL campaign might affect them. One CB, LB and CDM could make a great difference.

At least I hope that’s the case because there’s a hell of a lot to like about Rodgers’ Liverpool side. A joy to watch and always my first choice game if Norwich aren’t playing at the same time. In fact, the only time I’d rather not watch Liverpool is when they play us :argh:

*In regards to Ricky* I'm desperately hoping that it's a case of "foreign signing taking time to adapt" and that he catches fire next season, but his on pitch attitude has often been poor. At the start of the season I felt that our system was limiting him and it definitely was to a certain extent, but Hughton has adjusted it in recent times with the full backs being allowed to overlap far more often while the teams general movement is far more intelligent, yet RVW is still generally poor, showing little commitment or conviction during his play, the latter part being summed up by his pathetic poke at the early chance he had. I was SCREAMING for him to skin Dawson, but he just performed a really muddled dribble that led to nowhere. I'll give him credit for winning the ball back in the lead up to the goal, but that's basic shit that a modern striker should be doing anyway, it's also a staple of Hooper's play who was benched for RVW. Luckily for Ricky that Hughton hasn't given up on him yet. 

That seems to be a running theme at our club. INFINITE PATIENCE, as Delia famously once said in regards to Nigel Worthington many moons ago. In a sense it makes me proud to support our club, especially since the Gunn sacking, because the club has been incredibly stable for the past five years. Since McNally and Bowkett came in (a week after Gunn was hired full time in the summer of 2009, LOL) we have gone from having about £30 million worth of debt in League One with an average league one squad to having a mid table premier league squad and no external debt. Obviously Lambert and Hughton should take huge credit as well. Regardless, it just goes to show what can happen when brave decisions are made, quality visions are put in place and patience comes into play.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I completely agree with Bulk about the central defenders issue and Gerrard being a part of that. Not just because of the lack of communication (which is more the CB's fault), but because he's not particularly great as a deep lying cm. His reading of the game and positioning isn't up to it for that position at a top level, at least. Yes, he has the ability to steam into tackles, but that doesn't necessarily make for a good sitting midfielder because anticipating the passes and moves is just as important. I think Liverpool could do with another quality CDM type with Lucas' fitness being a tad unreliable. I’m not suggesting that Gerrard is a massive weak link in the team, but I don’t feel as if that is his best position while I think Liverpool will need better in that position if they are to progress. Obviously I understand why he doesn't play further forward so much now because he doesn't have the same engine from his prime and Liverpool have lots of classy attacking players. Having said that, that's where you will see his best work, when he is in the final third.

Teams have obviously started to work out that you can find joy when pressing Gerrard and Liverpool's central defence because they're playing in a system that asks for short passing, but most of them are more adept at making longer passes. Gerrard in particular has made a reputation based on accurate long passes (notice I'm not classing them as hoofs...HOLLYWOOD GERRARD, etc) while Skrtel is crap on the ball and a massive liability in general. Liverpool will need a top quality replacement for the Slovakian, especially if they reach the CL. There's no point in changing the system because it clearly works, but it seems to have left behind at least a couple of the Liverpool players in a certain sense, Toure being another example.

Carrying on with the CB's, what's Liverpool's most regular central defensive partnership from this season and what’s the longest that Rodgers has stuck with the same partnership? I’m curious because that could be a factor, if only a minor one. Obviously injuries and suspensions come into it. I don’t believe that it’s comparable to the United situation because United have a far stronger group of CB’s, whereas the main issue with Liverpool’s CB’s is that they keeping committing horrendous individual errors and often Rodgers’ system has nothing to do with it (the comical own goals being an example). I know that the Sakho injury has fucked up things quite a bit, but I believe if Rodgers replaces Skrtel and Toure with at least one top quality CB (leading to a quality regular central defensive partnership next season that’s supported by appropriate reserves) then Liverpool could be in the hunt for the title depending on how a potential CL campaign might affect them. One CB, LB and CDM could make a great difference.

At least I hope that’s the case because there’s a hell of a lot to like about Rodgers’ Liverpool side. A joy to watch and always my first choice game if Norwich aren’t playing at the same time. In fact, the only time I’d rather not watch Liverpool is when they play us 

In regards to Ricky I'm desperately hoping that it's a case of "foreign signing taking time to adapt" and that he catches fire next season, but his on pitch attitude has often been poor. At the start of the season I felt that our system was limiting him and it definitely was to a certain extent, but Hughton has adjusted it in recent times with the full backs being allowed to overlap far more often while the teams general movement is far more intelligent, yet RVW is still generally poor, showing little commitment or conviction during his play, the latter part being summed up by his pathetic poke at the early chance he had. I was SCREAMING for him to skin Dawson, but he just performed a really muddled dribble that led to nowhere. I'll give him credit for winning the ball back in the lead up to the goal, but that's basic shit that a modern striker should be doing anyway, it's also a staple of Hooper's play who was benched for RVW. Luckily for Ricky that Hughton hasn't given up on him yet. 

That seems to be a running theme at norwich club. INFINITE PATIENCE, as Delia famously once said in regards to Nigel Worthington many moons ago. In a sense it makes me proud watch norwich club, especially since the Gunn sacking, because the club has been incredibly stable for the past five years. Since McNally and Bowkett came in (a week after Gunn was hired full time in the summer of 2009, LOL) we have gone from having about £30 million worth of debt in League One with an average league one squad to having a mid table premier league squad and no external debt. Obviously Lambert and Hughton should take huge credit as well. Regardless, it just goes to show what can happen when brave decisions are made, quality visions are put in place and patience comes into play.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

^^^ This :agree:


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



BkB Hulk said:


> Allen came on very fired up too and added a lot of bite that we needed. Swansea were getting through us far too easily, and Allen seemed very intent on making an impact. He was also good in the final third, which is surprising, because that's usually where he becomes very confused. If he keeps playing like this, then it creates a good selection issue.


I prefer Allen playing further up te pitch as it gets him involved far more and he doesn't just hang back and pass it amongst the defenders. He isn't as good as say Gerrard in and around the attacking third but its an area of his game i think could develop if he got some time to work on it. Then that same short passing game he has can work well with Suarez/Coutinho/Sturridge etc. 

I could not be more smug about how well Hendo is playing as well :brodgers



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> Carrying on with the CB's, what's Liverpool's most regular central defensive partnership from this season and what’s the longest that Rodgers has stuck with the same partnership? I’m curious because that could be a factor, if only a minor one. Obviously injuries and suspensions come into it. I don’t believe that it’s comparable to the United situation because United have a far stronger group of CB’s, whereas the main issue with Liverpool’s CB’s is that they keeping committing horrendous individual errors and often Rodgers’ system has nothing to do with it (the comical own goals being an example). I know that the Sakho injury has fucked up things quite a bit, but I believe if Rodgers replaces Skrtel and Toure with at least one top quality CB (leading to a quality regular central defensive partnership next season that’s supported by appropriate reserves) then Liverpool could be in the hunt for the title depending on how a potential CL campaign might affect them. One CB, LB and CDM could make a great difference.


I'd have to look at the stats but it could be any combo of Skrtel/Kolo, Skrtel/Agger or Skrtel/Sakho. Provided we get CL football next season i'd like to see us have a CB group of Sakho, Agger, ???, Kelly, Kolo/Skrtel. So Ilori and Coates out on loan, sell one of Kolo and Skrtel and keep the other one as backup, or sell both and don't loan out Ilori. I'd love to see Kelly play in the centre, he has the height, he can defend without being a potato and it seems a better fit for him than RB.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

post with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of words


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> *I completely agree with Bulk* about the central defenders issue and Gerrard being a part of that. Not just because of the lack of communication (which is more the CB's fault), but because he's not particularly great as a deep lying cm. His reading of the game and positioning isn't up to it for that position at a top level, at least. Yes, he has the ability to steam into tackles, but that doesn't necessarily make for a good sitting midfielder because anticipating the passes and moves is just as important. I think Liverpool could do with another quality CDM type with Lucas' fitness being a tad unreliable. I’m not suggesting that Gerrard is a massive weak link in the team, but I don’t feel as if that is his best position while I think Liverpool will need better in that position if they are to progress. Obviously I understand why he doesn't play further forward so much now because he doesn't have the same engine from his prime and Liverpool have lots of classy attacking players. Having said that, that's where you will see his best work, when he is in the final third.
> 
> Teams have obviously started to work out that you can find joy when pressing Gerrard and Liverpool's central defence because they're playing in a system that asks for short passing, but most of them are more adept at making longer passes. Gerrard in particular has made a reputation based on accurate long passes (notice I'm not classing them as hoofs...HOLLYWOOD GERRARD, etc) while Skrtel is crap on the ball and a massive liability in general. Liverpool will need a top quality replacement for the Slovakian, especially if they reach the CL. There's no point in changing the system because it clearly works, but it seems to have left behind at least a couple of the Liverpool players in a certain sense, Toure being another example.
> 
> Carrying on with the CB's, what's Liverpool's most regular central defensive partnership from this season and what’s the longest that Rodgers has stuck with the same partnership? I’m curious because that could be a factor, if only a minor one. Obviously injuries and suspensions come into it. I don’t believe that it’s comparable to the United situation because United have a far stronger group of CB’s, whereas the main issue with Liverpool’s CB’s is that they keeping committing horrendous individual errors and often Rodgers’ system has nothing to do with it (the comical own goals being an example). I know that the Sakho injury has fucked up things quite a bit, but I believe if Rodgers replaces Skrtel and Toure with at least one top quality CB (leading to a quality regular central defensive partnership next season that’s supported by appropriate reserves) then Liverpool could be in the hunt for the title depending on how a potential CL campaign might affect them. One CB, LB and CDM could make a great difference.
> 
> At least I hope that’s the case because there’s a hell of a lot to like about Rodgers’ Liverpool side. A joy to watch and always my first choice game if Norwich aren’t playing at the same time. In fact, the only time I’d rather not watch Liverpool is when they play us :argh:
> 
> *In regards to Ricky* I'm desperately hoping that it's a case of "foreign signing taking time to adapt" and that he catches fire next season, but his on pitch attitude has often been poor. At the start of the season I felt that our system was limiting him and it definitely was to a certain extent, but Hughton has adjusted it in recent times with the full backs being allowed to overlap far more often while the teams general movement is far more intelligent, yet RVW is still generally poor, showing little commitment or conviction during his play, the latter part being summed up by his pathetic poke at the early chance he had. I was SCREAMING for him to skin Dawson, but he just performed a really muddled dribble that led to nowhere. I'll give him credit for winning the ball back in the lead up to the goal, but that's basic shit that a modern striker should be doing anyway, it's also a staple of Hooper's play who was benched for RVW. Luckily for Ricky that Hughton hasn't given up on him yet.
> 
> That seems to be a running theme at our club. INFINITE PATIENCE, as Delia famously once said in regards to Nigel Worthington many moons ago. In a sense it makes me proud to support our club, especially since the Gunn sacking, because the club has been incredibly stable for the past five years. Since McNally and Bowkett came in (a week after Gunn was hired full time in the summer of 2009, LOL) we have gone from having about £30 million worth of debt in League One with an average league one squad to having a mid table premier league squad and no external debt. Obviously Lambert and Hughton should take huge credit as well. Regardless, it just goes to show what can happen when brave decisions are made, quality visions are put in place and patience comes into play.


Yep, the centre backs definitely need to be telling Gerrard where his man is and where he needs to be. He can't really see out of the back of his head, and he's not a master of the position. That seems to have constantly been the problem with Skrtel and Agger together. While Agger is vice captain because he loves the club, he's not a true leader. Skrtel isn't an organiser in any way.

We were crying out for midfield reinforcements last window, but nothing ever came of it. Clearly they'll be needed if we play more games next season (they're needed even if we somehow flop and don't even make Europa). Ideally it'll be someone who can play a couple of different roles in midfield.

The partnerships have consistently been mucked up because of injuries. The entire preseason was spent with Agger and Kolo as the number one partnership, and they looked good together. Agger was then injured and Skrtel got his last gasp chance against United, just before he looked set to be moved on. He played well and he's been a fixture since. Sakho played the next game against Swansea despite not being seen as ready by coaches in the leadup to that game because of injuries. All of them played against Southampton (which we lost by conceding a headed goal, despite the land of giants), and then we flirted with a back three. Sakho/Skrtel looked the settled choice for a short time through December, but then Sakho's hamstring went. Ideally, I think Rodgers wants that back. He clearly doesn't trust Agger, and Sakho brings most of the ability on the ball that Agger has and combines it with some traits Rodgers seems to prefer (aggression, strength).

The problem is that still involves Skrtel as the supposed leader of the back four. Rodgers spoke previously about how Skrtel is becoming more of a leader, but on-pitch we still don't see any of it. Unless Sakho is ready to be the man in every aspect, our preferred partnership is still far from ideal. It's something that needs fixing in the summer, with the attacking power hopefully compensating for it until then.

Interesting that RVW was the one Hughton turned to in a MUST WIN GAME (gasp). Maybe it was faith in his biggest buy. Most of his other big signings have off the top of my head (the change of approach with the full backs REALLY shows that with regards to Olsson), but RVW has just looked out of place.



Rush said:


> I prefer Allen playing further up te pitch as it gets him involved far more and he doesn't just hang back and pass it amongst the defenders. He isn't as good as say Gerrard in and around the attacking third but its an area of his game i think could develop if he got some time to work on it. Then that same short passing game he has can work well with Suarez/Coutinho/Sturridge etc.
> 
> I could not be more smug about how well Hendo is playing as well :brodgers
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to look at the stats but it could be any combo of Skrtel/Kolo, Skrtel/Agger or Skrtel/Sakho. Provided we get CL football next season i'd like to see us have a CB group of Sakho, Agger, ???, Kelly, Kolo/Skrtel. So Ilori and Coates out on loan, sell one of Kolo and Skrtel and keep the other one as backup, or sell both and don't loan out Ilori. I'd love to see Kelly play in the centre, he has the height, he can defend without being a potato and it seems a better fit for him than RB.


Watching it last night, I was wanting him to come on and sit deeper because I thought we really needed someone with more positional sense sitting deep, but he was very good in the more forward position. That he can play both positions is probably one of his greatest assets.

:hendo

I think Kelly is done. He's fallen down the order and struggles to make the bench now, even when Cissokho and Flanagan are playing. He just doesn't seem to have come back from the knee injury at all.



Kiz said:


> post with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of wordspost with a lot of words


10/10, your most insightful post yet.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



BkB Hulk said:


> Watching it last night, I was wanting him to come on and sit deeper because I thought we really needed someone with more positional sense sitting deep, but he was very good in the more forward position. That he can play both positions is probably one of his greatest assets.
> 
> :hendo
> 
> I think Kelly is done. He's fallen down the order and struggles to make the bench now, even when Cissokho and Flanagan are playing. He just doesn't seem to have come back from the knee injury at all.


See i was happier seeing him in a more advanced position and he got involved nicely. One of his better games this season.

:hendo

He doesn't have the attacking ability required of a top line fullback but he can defend. Much rather see him play CB than Kolo/Skrtel.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I really can't get over how good Sturridge has become. Even though I was always aware he was talented, I never thought he'd have it in him to mature like he has, as quickly as he has. He's been world class over the course of this PL season, England should be looking to replicate Liverpool this summer in terms of how they set up. Sterling and Henderson should also be contenders to start.

If I were Rodgers I'd test United with a bid for Kagawa in the summer. He'd get 10-15 goals and as many assists in their system quite easily.


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Who do you guys have down as the best performing goalkeeper this season? I'm thinking McGregor or Marshall, but I'm still unsure.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

mannone.


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Was thinking him too, but couldn't remember if he started the season. Although maybe that shouldn't matter since he's been performing really well. Adrian is another who didn't start the season but has been very good since coming in.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



> Franz Beckenbauer has warned Bayern Munich star Toni Kroos not to hold the club to ransom following reports linking him with a big-money move to Manchester United.
> 
> Reports in the British media on Monday morning suggested United are prepared to pay the Germany international £250,000 a week if he moves to Old Trafford.
> 
> Kroos would treble his wages if he moved to United, who would reportedly be prepared to pay the German giants £30m for his services.
> 
> The midfielder's contract ends in June next year but Bayern have as yet been unable to agree a new deal with the 24-year-old.
> 
> Bayern's honorary president Beckenbauer told Sky Germany: "He shouldn't raise the stakes too high.
> 
> "Bayern will make an effort to keep him, but when the demands are too high, a decision will be made.
> 
> "There is no player who you have to give everything to keep. Everyone is replaceable."
> 
> Bayern's director of sport Matthias Sammer says the European champions are keen to keep the attacking midfielder.
> 
> "We know that he is a very good player and we want to continue with Kroos," said Sammer. "Everyone at the club sees it that way."


yep totally true, you cant be held to ransom over player demands......:moyes5


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Leaving the champions to go to a mid table team solely for money. Sums up his character nicely :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

He wouldn't be the first.

It would be as good a signing as we could possibly make. One of the finest players in the world already and still to enter his prime. I see no chance of it happening, but lord knows, I'd give him everything we gave to Rooney and more.


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Irish Jet said:


> If I were Rodgers I'd test United with a bid for Kagawa in the summer. He'd get 10-15 goals and as many assists in their system quite easily.


He would definitely need to do a tonne of gym work first, get that conditioning right over the summer, and maybe....




















....he'd be strong enough to carry Alberto's bags to and from the team bus, because that's all he'd be good for.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Shinji would be play-a-making all around the prem if he played in his position at all :kagawa


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

So Canada took gold medals in Men's and Women's Curling and Hockey over the past weekend. That alone would've made it the greatest sporting weekend in my life.

HOWEVER, the weekend was made even more terrific thanks to the MAULING that my Hull City Tigers laid on poor Cardiff. Next time, try to not stand on the tracks when the train's coming through. I celebrate with FOUR CROTCH CHOPS, one for each goal Hull City lit up Cardiff with.





































GO GET 'EM, TIGERS!!!!!


----------



## Nessler

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Joel said:


> Who do you guys have down as the best performing goalkeeper this season? I'm thinking McGregor or Marshall, but I'm still unsure.


Howard has been good but that was a mistake from him on Saturday


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

jose pls blank check for kroos

kroos and matic midfield :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Drop Skrtel. Buy and start Kroos. Win title next season by even more points than we're gonna win it this season.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Hull continued their UNSTOPPAHULL run against lowly Brighton today. Suck it, Champions League.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Couldn't find the Premier League thread there, strange name choice!

New member here, support Newcastle United. Sure I'll be a regular in this thread.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

we're all hull city TIGERS fans here breh


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I'm heading down to Hull for the away game soon actually \o/

Should be a win for us but probably not.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



> 'I want to add my experience to the Watford squad and I'm hoping that some of my natural leadership skills can benefit the group here,' Neill told Watford's official website.


Natural leadership - including deflecting blame onto others while being captain.










I hope Watford never get promoted. Cunts.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

oh do fuck off watford

we really had a chance at promoting someone to be cb before this. thanks a lot.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Lucas Neill fpalm

Surely he's finished?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

So "derby time" next for Stoke, and a chance for them to win their annual trophy.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

wayne rooney, not satisfied with his new contract, reportedly robbed a supermarket chain in adelaide

more @ 11


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

he's out of control


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Poe7 said:


> I'm heading down to Hull for the away game soon actually \o/
> 
> Should be a win for us but probably not.


are you kidding BRO the TIGERS will MAUL the MAGPIES

:kobe3


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Why don't Readead and Joel talk about Sturridge anymore? :moyes2


----------



## Destiny

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



steamed hams said:


> Why don't Readead and Joel talk about Sturridge anymore? :moyes2


Cause Sturridge doesn't work hard enough and is cocky and misses a lot of easy chances.










He'll be the BPL top scorer if he keeps this form up. It's so good to have a player like Sturridge who is clinical in front of goals whilst Suarez is somewhat on a goal drought. This was a massive issue in the past and I feel as though Rodgers has found the perfect partner for Suarez. 

Chelsea fans won't be complaining anyway considering their top of the league, which is fair.

Lucas Neill, the fuck-wit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Said the other day I'm still a big Sturridge fan. But there's no point dwelling in the past.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

think Hosay would have loved Sturridge but what's done is done. As long as the next striker is decent and actually has a bit of presence about him up-front I'll be fine with letting Sturridge go


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

what are Watford thinking? :lmao


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Sturridge became my favorite player since his first match for us. (vs Mansfield in the FA Cup last year.) He is already a Liverpool legend to me, and he will be an England legend once he leads us in the World Cup. I bet he will play much better than Rooney.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Well i always said he never got a good chance. Also said he was a bit selfish, which he really was at Chelsea. Do miss him and would take him back in a heartbeat. :jose

Can someone elaborate on the Lucas Neill to Watford deal? Right now it seems like all you Aussie's have some sort of sick inside joke.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Do Chelsea fans forget that have Lukaku waiting to come back in next season?

Lucas Neill has been released by 5 clubs since 2010. No A-League teams wanted to sign him this season before Watford signed him up. We were so close to getting rid of him before the World Cup so now Watford can burn :side:


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

it worries me that he'll play at the WC. Chile/Spain/Holland it doesn't matter, they'll go in dry, elbow deep on Lucas.

Williams had better start every game at CB, not really sure who'd partner him tho. Sainsbury had some big hype but has fallen off the map a bit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

so, so close. he's terrible. absolutely terrible. i'm praying that he doesn't play a minute, and even then it might not be enough. i'd much rather see someone who'll line up at the next world cup get the experience of playing at such a huge event, rather than the slowest thing to ever exist. he's 35 ffs, and will be 36 the time the world cup rolls around. he's no longer our best centreback, and hasn't been for years, but still gets picked.


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Hey, how about you all take this Lucas Neill talk to the 'whichever jobber league watford are in' thread or the World Cup thread so I don't have to read about him, eh? smh :kobe

There is a fine Sturridge post a few posts back that is not receiving the recognition it deserves :sturridge


----------



## united_07

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



GoldenSilver said:


> Sturridge became my favorite player since his first match for us. (vs Mansfield in the FA Cup last year.) He is already a Liverpool legend to me, and he will be an England legend once he leads us in the World Cup. I bet he will play much better than Rooney.


a legend? he's only played 33 games fpalm




Tunnicliffe joined Wigan on loan already, that was a good move to fulham....


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



> Newcastle United has today (Tuesday, 25th February) confirmed its financial figures for the year ending June 2013.
> 
> United used the Club's Fans Forum, which took place at St. James' Park on Monday evening, to share the results with supporters first; giving an overview of the Club's performance and the context of the figures before filing them with Companies House.
> 
> The Club has continued to make positive progress in line with UEFA's stringent Financial Fair Play Regulations, with player trading, a strong commercial performance and a significant reduction in operational losses contributing to *a profit after tax of £9.9million - up from £1.4million in 2011/12.*


Dat profit









Ashley is probably erect with anticipation at next year's results given our lack of transfer activity this season, combined with the money from the Cabaye deal and inevitable higher league finish


----------



## Nige™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Thank fuck Neill isn't signing for us, looked like he would after he was training with us and played an under-21 game the other week. Good luck Watford!


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Sturridge's goals per 90 minutes compared to the best of the best in Europe. (Messi has a lower rating than these players. So he isn't quite in the top five.) Sturridge currently has the best goal per 90 minute rating in the world.

‪Respect‬ to my bud Sturridge. Favorite player.


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



GoldenSilver said:


> Sturridge's goals per 90 minutes compared to the best of the best in Europe. (Messi has a lower rating than these players. So he isn't quite in the top five.) Sturridge currently has the best goal per 90 minute rating in the world.
> 
> ‪Respect‬ to my bud Sturridge. Favorite player.


I believe I speak for all the sensible lids when I say...

Nobody is assed, lid. 

Please stop.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I'm almost certain Aguero has a slightly higher average anyway doesn't he?

By my calculations he has a goals per 90 minute ratio in the PL of 1.13


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



ROUSEY said:


> I believe I speak for all the sensible lids when I say...
> 
> Nobody is assed, lid.
> 
> Please stop.


Well, sorry if you got annoyed, but I am just so frustrated at those people who say he is selfish and needs to go and all. Heh..yeah sorry.


----------



## Death Rider

GoldenSilver said:


> Well, sorry if you got annoyed, but I am just so frustrated at those people who say he is selfish and needs to go and all. Heh..yeah sorry.


I don't think anyone on this site has said that ever. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CGS

But studge is selfish to be fair. Just that unlike at Chelsea his selfishness is actually having a positive influence :draper2


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

3 of those players play in like 3 different competition, with around 2 games a week. 2 of those players just play league games every weekend, thus being able to be fresh virtually all the time.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



GoldenSilver said:


> Sturridge became my favorite player since his first match for us. (vs Mansfield in the FA Cup last year.) He is already a Liverpool legend to me, *and he will be an England legend once he leads us in the World Cup.* I bet he will play much better than Rooney.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Joel said:


> 3 of those players play in like 3 different competition, with around 2 games a week. 2 of those players just play league games every weekend, thus being able to be fresh virtually all the time.


:hayden3



ROUSEY said:


> I believe I speak for all the sensible lids when I say...
> 
> Nobody is assed, lid.
> 
> Please stop.


:hayden3



Green Light said:


> I'm almost certain Aguero has a slightly higher average anyway doesn't he?
> 
> By my calculations he has a goals per 90 minute ratio in the PL of 1.13


yeah, Aguero's is higher.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Update on Lucas Neill:










:mark:

Deal with it, Donnacha. :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*










:hendo


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Rush said:


> :hayden3


You must have a little Irish in you? You could pass off as DA's family :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Joel said:


> You must have a little Irish in you? You could pass off as DA's family :brodgers


:hayden3 Its okay Joel, let the tears flow. They will blur your vision so you don't have to see any of your potato potatosmiley) strikers playing.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Henderson is awesome, said it for ages.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Rush said:


> :hendo


:lmao Why is Cleverley there?


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I really just wanted to have another shot at United :draper2


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Wonder what it would be with Cabaye in there, genuinely think he's better than all of the midfielders you listed.


----------



## obeseinator

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

 yes! yes! yes!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Damn it! I've been Hodged. Thanks Bulk.



obeseinator said:


> yes! yes! yes!


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Poe7 said:


> Wonder what it would be with Cabaye in there, genuinely think he's better than all of the midfielders you listed.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Shame that Gerrard is having one of his best seasons in recent history - Cabaye would have been top there.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

He's certainly no Cleverley.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Actually Gerrard's numbers are down from last season, so are Cabaye's. Gerrard is still on top with regards to those few stats :brodgers

Its actually more of an indication of just how much better Gerrard is playing in a more advanced role seeing as all our midfielders should be getting more key passes and chances given how attacking our style is this season.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

There's no doubt Gerrard is better tbf, legit world class player. 

I'd probably rather have Cabaye now though, Gerrard has 1 maybe 2 years left as a top league player.

Cabaye's being down from last year is strange, he was awful last year. As were Newcastle as a whole though.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

apparently the new york stock exchange has been told that the moyesiah will be sacked

dont turn the comedy into a tragedy


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague 4m
> 
> The story doing the rounds in Twitter about David Moyes' future is not true. He has not been sacked.


#pray4Moyes #MoyesIn


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

#savedave


----------



## Razor King

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Please don't sack Moyes. <prays>


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Has the soul sucking, shit talking hodgson 2.0 been sacked yet?

:moyes5




Also Keano last night :clap :clap more passion than any of those fuckers including the staff he looked like a fan and legit pissed off more than usual, he should went in and chinned the lot of them.



No game for 11 days drop Adnan moyesy logic, big important CL game and start valencia and cleverley over kagawa/adnan and fletcher/afroman moyesy logic

Play evans and jones for the rest of the season IF they can both stay fit, smalling at right back? lolz.


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Please don't go, Moysie. oh god :jose

*PLEASE COME OUT AND BACK HIM IN PUBLIC, FERGIE. PLEASE*


----------



## united_07

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

unfortunatly he wont be sacked today, surely when we inevitably go out of europe in the second leg he has to be though


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Moyes will be given at least 2 seasons imo.

Deserves the same amount of time as Ferguson, surely?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



DA said:


> Please don't go, Moysie. oh god :jose
> 
> *PLEASE COME OUT AND BACK HIM IN PUBLIC, FERGIE. PLEASE*


Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

*#savemoyes*

Look how miserable he looks nowadays.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Poe7 said:


> Moyes will be given at least 2 seasons imo.
> 
> Deserves the same amount of time as Ferguson, surely?



Doesn't deserve anything fergie got who came in as a winner at a club much much worse off than what moyesy took over.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Football was different back then. 

I think only Mourinho could have came in and continued the success that Man Utd have enjoyed under Ferguson. And he didn't want the job.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Poe7 said:


> Moyes will be given at least 2 seasons imo.
> 
> Deserves the same amount of time as Ferguson, surely?


Ferguson took over a team who were 19th and had lost 6 of their first 8 that season, Moyes took over a team who won the league by 11 points. Ferguson had 8 losses in 30 games to get them up from 19th to 11th, Moyes has 8 losses in 27 games with a team who are the champions....


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

But Ferguson had that team massively overachieving.

Who out of your starting 11 would really get into City's team? Van Persie/Rooney - that's it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



united_07 said:


> unfortunatly he wont be sacked today, surely when we inevitably go out of europe in the second leg he has to be though


He'll stay the rest of the season and probably beyond that tbh.


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



united_07 said:


> unfortunatly he wont be sacked today, surely when we inevitably go out of europe in the second leg he has to be though


What would be the point? You may as well just wait till the end of the season, as they won't be anything for a new manager to come in and do. There'll be no season to save or anything like that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Plus the glazers probably don't fancy paying out the massive compo.

Hopefully moyes can inspire them till the end of the season if not i'm sure round or phil neville are excellent at it.....


----------



## Kiz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

i would be very surprised if his contract isn't loaded up with clauses. something like such and such amount if he fails to qualify for the cl, those types.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

*I'd rather him stay the season and guide us to 8th and thus lose Europa League football for us. If we end up with that then the task next season just gets even harder. Really it should be Champions League or TAAAAAAAAAAAAANK.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Seabs said:


> *Really it should be Champions League or TAAAAAAAAAAAAANK.*


worked for us :draper2


----------



## Razor King

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

It's appropriate to sack Moyes during the summer than now. It won't make any difference anyway.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Who actually thinks he'll get sacked in the Summer? I reckon he'll stay for another season, they'll give him time to prove they made the right choice imo. Not sure what Fergie's stance on the Moyes thing is but if he's still backing him then Moyes is staying.


----------



## CGS

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

He will still be around. He shouldn't but he will. He's pretty much fergies hand picked replacement afterall so at most he will probably get one more year to prove people wrong. Another year like this though and he pretty much has to go.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Don't scare me with this Moyes out talk, saw the picture there and feared the worst for a second.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

He'll get next season i would think, bit pointless to scrap all the transfer works thats been laid down (if to be believed anyway).

But i still dont think he's the right guy for that team at this time. A wasted transfer window, with him in and fergie, jesus, pull a chelsea bump into him and suggest hey if you "were" wink wink in charge next season who should we buy!! simples...

I love the fact the papers think he has a kitty of 150mil, but reckon United need 7 players at least 1st team and squad wise. Top 4 teams pay 15-25 for just the squad guys at the min, with 1st team 30mil plus... i cant see that being enough cash. The 'UNITED' name will carry him through a season maybe two as far as not champs league footy but a united shirt factor, but more than 2. All in deep shit!


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Principino said:


> Who actually thinks he'll get sacked in the Summer? I reckon he'll stay for another season, they'll give him time to prove they made the right choice imo. Not sure what Fergie's stance on the Moyes thing is but if he's still backing him then Moyes is staying.


Yeah i reckon he's got till the end of next season aswell unless we completely shit the bed next season, i'm talking bottom half of the league form and everything.

Hoping the rumours about Robin going in the summer aren't true. That would only inflate fatty's ego even more.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Apparent RVP spoke to Dutch reporters after the game and pretty much said he didn't like the tactics.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

RVP seems to have been in a huff all season and looks unhappy or deflated in most games. He might have valid reasons and i wouldn't be surprised to see him go tbh but then again dutch footballers do love a good whinge and moan.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

The Times reporting that Moyes' future will be decided in the next 5 games. I'd be very happy with that because it shows we're not being blindly "loyal" for the sake of it. He'll need to win at least one of the Liverpool/City games and advance in the CL IMO.

The Guardian are reporting that RVP will try and force a move in the summer, which doesn't shock me at all.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

*I can't believe I want him to actually stay and make us bad enough to finish 8th.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Irish Jet said:


> The Times reporting that Moyes' future will be decided in the next 5 games. I'd be very happy with that because it shows we're not being blindly "loyal" for the sake of it. He'll need to win at least one of the Liverpool/City games and advance in the CL IMO.
> 
> The Guardian are reporting that RVP will try and force a move in the summer, which doesn't shock me at all.


but then the guardian is saying the Glazers trust Moyes to rebuild the squad in the summer.....enaldo


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I still want us to beat Liverpool and City more than anything. Moyes has to prove he can beat a big team, and not just those fucking bottlers from London. Managing to beat them both would actually go some ways to restoring confidence in him. I'd have more faith in us losing both though, such is this new life.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



united_07 said:


> but then the guardian is saying the Glazers trust Moyes to rebuild the squad in the summer.....enaldo


Get in more good players that will get shoved into his shite style.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*










what the hell


----------



## seabs

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

*I hate to say this but every embarrassing defeat is a step closer to him getting the boot which really is better in the long run than Moyes being able to get another season just from beating City.*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



united_07 said:


> but then the guardian is saying the Glazers trust Moyes to rebuild the squad in the summer.....enaldo


Yeah I saw that too, apparently incredibly impressed with his high tech scouting and analysis of potential targets. :lmao

Targets we'll have no chance of getting anyways. I'm sure they were impressed with Fabregas, Bale and Thiago too ffs. I find it hard to believe, guy's a manager/coach not a scout, Americans (although perhaps not the Glazers ) tend to be better at spotting the difference. 

If the next 5 games are true to this seasons form, I'm confident he'll be gone. He can't endure home losses to Liverpool and City after everything that's happened.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Aye super impressive scouting Carvalho ten times and then probably not signing him.


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

If Evans and Jones are not back in time/starting against SAS, then that game could be the END

I expect a bloodbath against any combo of Vidic/Ferdinand/Smalling

INB4 Woolcock digging up my old League Cup pre-game posts


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



DA said:


> If Evans and Jones are not back in time/starting against SAS, then that game could be the END
> 
> I expect a bloodbath against any combo of Vidic/Ferdinand/Smalling
> 
> INB4 Woolcock digging up my old League Cup pre-game posts


Git i say git out, this is United fan therapy time.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/riddick-bowe-apologises-liverpool-fc-6751208



> Former world champion boxer apologises after tweeting that he hoped all Liverpool fans would 'die'





> Riddick Bowe ‏@riddickbowe 4h
> If you a LFC fan i hope you die. Thats whats up. #EFC #bowetalks


:ken


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

WOW

Add another name to the growing scumbag-list of scumbags associated with Everton FC :ken


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Have to disagree with Bowe. I'd spare DA for the lulz.


----------



## haribo

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*










I thought this would cheer me up. But it only made me more depressed.


----------



## DA

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Irish Jet said:


> Have to disagree with Bowe. I'd spare DA for the lulz.


<3

And that GIF :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Irish Jet said:


> Have to disagree with Bowe. I'd spare DA for the lulz.


I'd spare brother CGS and maybe the aussie fans i guess along with DA.


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Do we have that smug Moyes face as a smiley? We really do need it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



haribo said:


> I thought this would cheer me up. But it only made me more depressed.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*










I've been winding up twitter ticket touts today.


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Poe7 are you a toon fan mate?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Liam Miller said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

whoever made those :clap


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



CM Dell said:


> Poe7 are you a toon fan mate?


I am indeed.

Live with 2 Sunderland fans though, and they're pissed that they can't get tickets so I thought I'd wind touts up. It would annoy me if people like that dick were profiting because they're shit fans.


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Poe7 said:


> I am indeed.
> 
> Live with 2 Sunderland fans though, and they're pissed that they can't get tickets so I thought I'd wind touts up. It would annoy me if people like that dick were profiting because they're shit fans.


Hope they lose the final, I can't stomach them getting a cup. I can't even think about it. 

What are your thoughts on Pardew and Ashley then?


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Aye, don't think I could deal with living with the 2 of them after that  Although I wish them all the best, as I can't stand Manchester City and the way they go about stuff.

And I can't stand either, would like both to leave with immediate effect. I hate Pardew's lack of class and lack of any real ability and I hate Ashley's unwillingness to spend.

Get somebody in with a bit of tactical nous, and a chairman willing to spend the mass amount of money Newcastle make.


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

We just increased our profits 600% or something lol, we're rich as fuck, yet our team and squad are paper thin. It's a disgrace lol, we should be pushing to the level of Everton and Spurs, not being happy with being top of the rest. 

Never liked Pardew even during the 5th season. It's not like it was down to him. Ba, Cisse and Ben Arfa being on fire carried us to 5th more than his tactics (lack of tactics tbh)


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I don't buy the Pardew would do well if he was backed in the transfer market. We spent close to 30m last season and he finished 16th.

Our squad even without Cabaye is not one that should be losing 5 on the bounce or 3-0 to Sunderland in any day.

GK - Krul

DR - Debuchy
DC - Williamson
DC - Coloccini
DL - Dummett

MC - Tiote
MC - Sissoko
MC - Anita

AMC - Gouffran
AMC - Ben Arfa

ST - Remy

Good first XI.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Somehow fucked up my sig.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Cisse was unplayable when he first joined Newcastle, monster of a striker.

then Ba had a whinge that he got shifted wide left to accommodate, next season Pardew gives in to the whinging and sticks Cisse wide right and ruins him.


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Yeah Cisse never recovered once his form dipped off. But I refuse to believe a striker who is capable of scoring 16 in 17 or whatever he did from Jan-Jun of that year, could just become turbo shit. I think it's a mental problem with him, he's lost confidence and Pardew is just clueless in bringing it back out of him. He's been ruined. It's not too different from Torres just on a lower quality scale, and Cisse doesn't have great players around him to basically bring the confidence back out of him.

Pardew for me is one of the worst managers in the league. I don't care about financial restrictions. I think if we had someone like Di Matteo or Martinez, we'd have 7-10 more points every year and play much better football.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Poe7 said:


> I don't buy the Pardew would do well if he was backed in the transfer market. We spent close to 30m last season and he finished 16th.


You also sold off a bunch of players and had to deal with the Europa League.


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

We didn't sell anyone significant. But we had some injuries. But even still, we should not go from 5th to 16th just because of the Europa League. Granted we got to the QF so we basically played 14-15 more games than the teams around us, but we did use reserve players in some of those matches. 

All in all, I think finishing 10th would have been acceptable, but that major fuck up was too much. Pardew has really done nothing for the club, frankly. He has given us our worst home defeats in the modern era, our worst home defeat streak of 4. He's lost the psychological battle with Sunderland, we're now scared to play them as we always bottle it. He's ruined Ben Arfa, or at least, he's failed to integrate a technical classy player like Ben Arfa in the team, because he is incapable of doing so.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



ROUSEY said:


> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/riddick-bowe-apologises-liverpool-fc-6751208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ken


*Cringe*

Always seems to be those not actually from Liverpool that come out with this kind of shite.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



CM Dell said:


> We didn't sell anyone significant. But we had some injuries. But even still, we should not go from 5th to 16th just because of the Europa League. Granted we got to the QF so we basically played 14-15 more games than the teams around us, but we did use reserve players in some of those matches.
> 
> All in all, I think finishing 10th would have been acceptable, but that major fuck up was too much. Pardew has really done nothing for the club, frankly. He has given us our worst home defeats in the modern era, our worst home defeat streak of 4. He's lost the psychological battle with Sunderland, we're now scared to play them as we always bottle it. He's ruined Ben Arfa, or at least, he's failed to integrate a technical classy player like Ben Arfa in the team, because he is incapable of doing so.


Ba was fairly significant for you guys and the point is you need some degree of squad depth if you're competing in other comps. Playing 12 more games than the others around you in the prem is a massive amount, especially when they're being played all around Europe. Not saying that teams in Europa should expect to be around the relegation spots, nor is Pardew absolved of any blame but you were only 3 points off 11th. Bit of luck in 1 game and instead of being 16th and moaning about it, you'd have been around where you consider acceptable. You had 6 losses in the games directly after a Europa game.

Pardew hasn't ruined Ben Arfa. Ben Arfa being a lazy, greedy shit ruined Ben Arfa.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

You shut your whore mouth Rush


----------



## Razor King

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

How did Cisse transform into such a useless striker in a span of a season? I still remember him raping Chelsea with those stellar goals.


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Green Light said:


> You shut your whore mouth Rush


If Newcastle had as much attacking threat as that post you'd be doing a lot better :brodgers


----------



## EGame

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Liverpool want Bojan

LOOOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



EGame said:


> Liverpool want Bojan
> 
> LOOOLLLLLLLLLLL


there are worse options for 5 mil :brodgers


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Rush said:


> Ba was fairly significant for you guys and the point is you need some degree of squad depth if you're competing in other comps. Playing 12 more games than the others around you in the prem is a massive amount, especially when they're being played all around Europe. Not saying that teams in Europa should expect to be around the relegation spots, nor is Pardew absolved of any blame but you were only 3 points off 11th. Bit of luck in 1 game and instead of being 16th and moaning about it, you'd have been around where you consider acceptable. You had 6 losses in the games directly after a Europa game.
> 
> Pardew hasn't ruined Ben Arfa. Ben Arfa being a lazy, greedy shit ruined Ben Arfa.


Gonna have to disagree a little on Ben Arfa. He's as lazy as any attack minded mid, he really should not be concerned with the defensive side of his game as much as Pardew wants him to be. He's like Ginola or Robert was for us, brilliant going forward but a liability going back. Unfortunatly, Keegan and Robson were two quality managers who could implement frustrating players like those and still get the very best out of them. Ben Arfa does need to work on knowing when to pass instead of taking on his man, but that is the managers responsability to try and coach it into him, and while Pardew has him on the bench behind inferior players and is only giving him 10-15 minutes he is never going to improve. Pardew just doesn't know how to do it. He'd rather have work horses like Nolan, Barton. Remember this is a manager who left Tevez on the bench for West Ham, and Mascherano. 

I'm blabbing, anyway the main thing is, Pardew holds us back as a team, and Ashley holds us back as a club, financially. We're stuck in mediocrity until some rich bitch buys us. 



Razor King said:


> How did Cisse transform into such a useless striker in a span of a season? I still remember him raping Chelsea with those stellar goals.


Not sure, to me it's a confidence thing. He was never a world class striker but he was playing like one in his debut season. He had the confidence to take on lucrative shots and seemed to had more desire. Ever since he was forced to play out wide by Pardew to keep Ba happy, which was clearly futile as he was sold soon after, he looks like a player with no confidence and who just doesn't want to be there. There was also religious issues with her wearing Wonga as a sponsor. Not saying that should effect him on the pitch but you never know. I think it's best we move on and sell him though, a new club is probably the only thing that is going to save him.


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Rush said:


> Ba was fairly significant for you guys and the point is you need some degree of squad depth if you're competing in other comps. Playing 12 more games than the others around you in the prem is a massive amount, especially when they're being played all around Europe. Not saying that teams in Europa should expect to be around the relegation spots, nor is Pardew absolved of any blame but you were only 3 points off 11th. Bit of luck in 1 game and instead of being 16th and moaning about it, you'd have been around where you consider acceptable. You had 6 losses in the games directly after a Europa game.
> 
> Pardew hasn't ruined Ben Arfa. Ben Arfa being a lazy, greedy shit ruined Ben Arfa.


Gonna have to disagree a little on Ben Arfa. He's as lazy as any attack minded mid, he really should not be concerned with the defensive side of his game as much as Pardew wants him to be. He's like Ginola or Robert was for us, brilliant going forward but a liability going back. Unfortunatly, Keegan and Robson were two quality managers who could implement frustrating players like those and still get the very best out of them. Ben Arfa does need to work on knowing when to pass instead of taking on his man, but that is the managers responsability to try and coach it into him, and while Pardew has him on the bench behind inferior players and is only giving him 10-15 minutes he is never going to improve. Pardew just doesn't know how to do it. He'd rather have work horses like Nolan, Barton. Remember this is a manager who left Tevez on the bench for West Ham, and Mascherano. 

I'm blabbing, anyway the main thing is, Pardew holds us back as a team, and Ashley holds us back as a club, financially. We're stuck in mediocrity until some rich bitch buys us. 



Razor King said:


> How did Cisse transform into such a useless striker in a span of a season? I still remember him raping Chelsea with those stellar goals.


Not sure, to me it's a confidence thing. He was never a world class striker but he was playing like one in his debut season. He had the confidence to take on lucrative shots and seemed to had more desire. Ever since he was forced to play out wide by Pardew to keep Ba happy, which was clearly futile as he was sold soon after, he looks like a player with no confidence and who just doesn't want to be there. There was also religious issues with him wearing Wonga as a sponsor. Not saying that should effect him on the pitch but you never know. I think it's best we move on and sell him though, a new club is probably the only thing that is going to save him.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Ben Arfa is as frustrating as he is brilliant - unplayable on his day, one of the best in the league.

When he's bad, he's terrible though.


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

We're going to need a lot of transfer activity this summer...especially if we don't sign Remy.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Poe7 said:


> Ben Arfa is as frustrating as he is brilliant - unplayable on his day, one of the best in the league.
> 
> When he's bad, he's terrible though.


Agreed. Just wish he would apply himself more when given the chance. Still don't think we've seen the best from him. He's the only person keeping him back.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Too bad we destroyed Ba just like our other strikers. Who shall we destroy next? Ibra? Cavani? Rooney? I doubt even Messi can survive The Chelsea Forward House of Horrors.


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

I heard Ba was going to Galatasary in the summer? But an injury to some other Chelsea striker meant the deal was called off. 

Damn I wonder if Ba regrets leaving us. Maybe not if he got decent money I suppose.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Personally I love Pardew. Hope he sees out his contract and beyond :side:


----------



## Dell

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



Shepard said:


> Personally I love Pardew. Hope he sees out his contract and beyond :side:


Obviously a mackem with that talk!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*










:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Absolutely hate Sherwood.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO


----------



## Green Light

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


I don't remember Cristiano Ronaldo looking like that :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*



CM Dell said:


> Gonna have to disagree a little on Ben Arfa. He's as lazy as any attack minded mid, he really should not be concerned with the defensive side of his game as much as Pardew wants him to be. He's like Ginola or Robert was for us, brilliant going forward but a liability going back. Unfortunatly, Keegan and Robson were two quality managers who could implement frustrating players like those and still get the very best out of them. Ben Arfa does need to work on knowing when to pass instead of taking on his man, but that is the managers responsability to try and coach it into him, and while Pardew has him on the bench behind inferior players and is only giving him 10-15 minutes he is never going to improve. Pardew just doesn't know how to do it. He'd rather have work horses like Nolan, Barton. Remember this is a manager who left Tevez on the bench for West Ham, and Mascherano.
> 
> I'm blabbing, anyway the main thing is, Pardew holds us back as a team, and Ashley holds us back as a club, financially. We're stuck in mediocrity until some rich bitch buys us.


Its really a similar situation to Mourinho/Mata, except on a smaller scale. Mata didn't fit his system so he got rid. Is Mourinho to blame for that? I'm not defending Pardew in any way, just pointing out that plenty of managers have their style and usually get players to fit that style rather than looking at the squad available and getting the best out of all of them. 

Look at Stoke under Pulis. Obviously they underperformed given just how much they spent on that squad but its a clear example of a manager having a style of play and buying players to fit that. Liverpool under Rodgers is another good example of style vs personnel. We got rid of Carroll, as he clearly doesn't fit the attacking style Rodgers wants. He prefers players like Coutinho, Sterling, Alberto etc who can move around and fill various positions behind the strikers or on the wings. He buys his forwards to fit in that fluid mindset. Contrast that to our backline where he coaches us to play out from the back and pass it around. Clearly Skrtel and Kolo are very lacking on the ball and it makes me cringe whenever i see them try to play it out. They're very clearly being coached how to play a certain way and it isn't working. I'm rambling a bit but the point is, he doesn't fit Pardew's style.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Tim Sherwood looks like a recovering junkie.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CAPTAIN LEADER TWAT ADULTERIST THUG LEGEND GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY*

Love Sherwood. Reminds me of my 11 year old self playing Championship Manager.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

the uncertainty on sherwood's face is magnificent.

WHY CANT I STOP DOING THIS NO HAND DONT GO UP TO FOREHEAD GODDAMNIT WHY CANT I NOT DO THIS


----------



## Humph

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Sherwood is a genius.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

he's done a lot of good for spurs since he took over, bringing Adebayor back and to his best being the main thing.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

As a Tottenham fan... I cringed.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Sherwood can suck my dick. Has no clue what he's doing but still winning somehow. When will Adebayor just stop scoring?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



> "No way I will change it back to blue under my ownership," Tan said. "Perhaps they can find an owner who likes blue, pay up and buy me out. Sure they can go and change it to blue after that. I go somewhere and build another red club.


This fucking guy.



> "Of course it helps that, in Asia, red is a colour of success, festivity, joy. After we changed it, that same season we got promoted. I think that was a good omen, a good sign."


What about this season?

:moyes1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Savic to Man Utd ?? love it, terrible CB in the prem.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

he's improved a lot at fiorentina. he'd be a good player if he was given the time and opportunities nasty has been. struggled to deal with the big pressure of replacing vinny when he was injured.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

This is wonderful from George Caulkin in todays Times



Spoiler: .



This is it. This. That flutter in the belly, that sprinkle of nerves, that wondrous, aching possibility of this time, this time, for God’s sake PLEASE let it be this time. That cacophonous train ride, that lad sitting opposite decanting booze into Ribena bottles, that motorway convoy, scarves trailing from windows, that persistent, pissed memory from last night: your mate in a copper’s helmet, sopping and shivering in the Trafalgar Square fountains. This is it.

This is what football is. What it was. That walk towards Wembley, at once familiar and new, the old chants and the remixes, scorching the air. The fella you recognise from a few seats along at the Stadium of Light, who never stops moaning – that miserable git – but he’s strolling beside you and he’s neither miserable or moaning, because he’s shepherding his kids, fussing and smiling. They couldn’t miss this. Not this.

This is it. Not enough to obliterate all those disappointments, those bitter, loveless relegations, but you wouldn’t want that, anyway. They are part of who you are. Part of Sunderland. And whether you stopped going or persevered, whether you are an addict or a convert, a malcontent or a loyalist, this is your patience through adversity, your gallows humour, those howls of anguish. This is why you do what you always do; bear witness and sing.

But this is how it should feel. This is less about winning – although you wouldn’t say no – than giving it a go. Trying everything and then heaving a bit more. Not holding yourself in. Seeing a flash of silver across the stadium and knowing that 90 minutes could mean a long journey’s end and another beginning. This adrenaline. This soppy descent into cliches about heroes and giant-killings, those stories about Stokoe’s sprint and Monty’s sorcery. About daring to dream.

This is why your dad passed down that beautiful, cursed birthright. Your mam or your sister, brother or friends. This is why he stood at Roker Park, so cold and crammed that his legs were locked and leaden. This is why you shook together at those reserve-games, why you stayed outside when the rain whipped in, your mouth numb and nose running. This is why you put up with his stupid music on that endless away trip. This is all those feelings like love and loss, straining for release.

This is Sunderland, your Sunderland. This is your city, your town, your village, your region, forgotten sometimes and left to suffer, but prominent now, loud and raucous. This is supporters’ associations and local branches, working men’s clubs, community and togetherness, collective strength, being part of something both greater than and intrinsically you. This is pride – stinging tears of pride. This is raising your head and gazing at the sky, not staring down at your navel.

This. Not that great, grotesque lie about priorities. Not swallowing the guff that one season of toil should be superseded by another, that having endured the delights of Stoke City, the only ambition must be straining to get to Stoke again. You know what Stoke’s like. Christ. Aston Villa, Crystal Palace. Tick them off. Been there, seen it and, you know what, they’re not that much different from Leicester, Queens Park Rangers and Birmingham.

Not couldn’t be arsed. Not withdrawing your best players for a one-off match because of 38 league games which simply must take precedence in a cold, grey world of sporting accountancy. Not fear. Not dread. Not measly, weasel-word excuses for laying waste to tradition because of avarice or arrogance and cowardice. Not name-changes and colour-swaps and franchises, or a stadium’s brutal nobility scarred by garish advertising hoardings for money-lenders and tat-hawkers.

Not the bottom-line. Not the profits or the losses, the turnover and the revenue, the wage-bills and the relegation-clauses, because when the files are lodged at Companies House, they will not be hailed with an open-top bus ride, a civic reception, or a hazy, alcoholic day which stays lodged in the brain. Not Financial Fair Play, not billionaires, not the stodge of mid-table and totting up television revenue after one more lunchtime kick-off and a 200-mile journey.

Which is not to toss away the prospect of staying up. Nor to deny that it matters for progress and development and all those other birds which have never quite flown. But neither is it everything, because you’ve slumped before and ricocheted back. Having squirmed through long, sapping sequences in every single season since Roy Keane and Niall Quinn secured your return to this ceaseless, daft, grasping jamboree, you reckon you can cope.

This, though. This is something. This is different. This is booking your London hotel en route from that draining, life-affirming semi-final, when those caustic commentaries about the worst penalty shoot-out in the history of awful penalty shoot-outs missed the point entirely. It was the best. This is snaking, sluggish, twitchy queues outside the box office, 80,000 frantic telephone calls on a single day, begging for favours, scurrying for tickets.

This is a day out and a night away, a daubed blur of red and white. This, like the song says, is cheesy chips on Wembley Way. And win or lose, this will be recorded and you were there, one small figure lost amid the din, but integral to it, which, in the final analysis, is what clubs and their supporters should mean. What football is. This is history, hope, yearning and passion, maybes and meaning, exquisite agony, wild abandon, love. This is you. This is Sunderland. This is it.



What's happening this weekend hasn't fully registered for me yet. I imagine when I'm on the train 24 hours from now it'll start to sink in though.


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

"I go somewhere and build another red club" - Amazing quote.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

sport.

brings a tear to the eye sometimes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2570182/Germany-call-Everton-reject-Shkodran-Mustafi-released-Manchester-United-manager-David-Moyes.html



> Everton reject Mustafi called up by Germany... after being released on a free transfer by Moyes
> 
> A defender released by David Moyes while at Everton has been handed a surprise call up to the Germany squad by Joachim Low.
> 
> Shkodran Mustafi, now 21, was let go on a free transfer by Moyes in 2012 after making just one substitute appearance for the Goodison Park side.
> 
> But he has flourished at current club Sampdoria and has now been deemed good enough to make the Germany squad for their friendly with Chile on Wednesday.


Good work, ginger biff.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

But Moyes is so good with youth!



Joel said:


> "I go somewhere and build another red club" - Amazing quote.


Outstanding.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

in the absolute smallest of possible fairness to moyes, germany basically call up everyone for their friendlies.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Colo out of the Newcastle tomorrow due to personal issues. That's Taylor back in then. :/


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Rush said:


> Its really a similar situation to Mourinho/Mata, except on a smaller scale. Mata didn't fit his system so he got rid. Is Mourinho to blame for that? I'm not defending Pardew in any way, just pointing out that plenty of managers have their style and usually get players to fit that style rather than looking at the squad available and getting the best out of all of them.
> 
> Look at Stoke under Pulis. Obviously they underperformed given just how much they spent on that squad but its a clear example of a manager having a style of play and buying players to fit that. Liverpool under Rodgers is another good example of style vs personnel. We got rid of Carroll, as he clearly doesn't fit the attacking style Rodgers wants. He prefers players like Coutinho, Sterling, Alberto etc who can move around and fill various positions behind the strikers or on the wings. He buys his forwards to fit in that fluid mindset. Contrast that to our backline where he coaches us to play out from the back and pass it around. Clearly Skrtel and Kolo are very lacking on the ball and it makes me cringe whenever i see them try to play it out. They're very clearly being coached how to play a certain way and it isn't working. I'm rambling a bit but the point is, he doesn't fit Pardew's style.


Yeah I agree it's a style thing with Pardew. Unfortunately Pardew has a style closer to Allerdyce than Mourinho, so from a fan perspective, obviously we'd rather win, but we want to see good football, not this long ball, 10 men behind the ball kind of tactic that Pardew seems to love. So I would rather have a manager that can implement Ben Arfa type players than support the manager in his quest to turn us into a upper class version of Wigan. 

Also a problem with him is he doesn't seem to have the ability to "stop the rot" for want of a better word. Usually when we start to go on a slump, we slump hard and lose 3-0, 3-0, 5-2, or something ridiculous like that. I never see that from other clubs. We've won the same amount of games as Everton for example, but we don't perform with anywhere near the confidence they do, and they can stay in games whereas we tend to fold. It's impossible to predict who is going to turn up every week.



Kazz said:


> Colo out of the Newcastle tomorrow due to personal issues. That's Taylor back in then. :/


Wow..how many "personal" reasons between him and Jonas over the last few seasons...honestly Taylor is a fucking liability, he can fist pump the fans all he wants, he's shite.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Mate have you seen the Man Utd 13/14 vs Everton 12/13 stat comparisons, they are close to being identical lol, Moyes has basically turned you into Everton.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Mustafi is a good young promising player, good athlete, but I'd hope for Germany's sake he isn't going to the World Cup. He's not ready for that yet. He's been a great pick up for Samp given we have no money, but I doubt he'd be in the Everton team in all honesty.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Taylor is on -11 season points in the sun dream team. He's doing really well.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



CM Dell said:


> Wow..how many "personal" reasons between him and Jonas over the last few seasons...honestly Taylor is a fucking liability, he can fist pump the fans all he wants, he's shite.


Well hopefully Mbwia will get a nod ahead of Taylor. Gonna be a tough game I reckon. Still can't believe we lost to them at St. James' back at the start of the season. An early goal or two will settle the nerves.

Then it's on to Sunday and the very grim, yet hopefully unlikely chance of Sunderland beating City in the Cup final.


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*So I guess I'll be the brave one to stand up and say it. Where the fuck have all these Newcastle fans suddenly appeared from in this last week?*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I was going to say at least they aren't Kopites but then they really are just as bad.


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kazz said:


> Well hopefully Mbwia will get a nod ahead of Taylor. Gonna be a tough game I reckon. Still can't believe we lost to them at St. James' back at the start of the season. An early goal or two will settle the nerves.
> 
> Then it's on to Sunday and the very grim, yet hopefully unlikely chance of Sunderland beating City in the Cup final.


Pardew logic says he will put Taylor in "for the fight!" or something like that, even though Mbwia is the better player. Honestly I think we will lose 2-0. Hull is a real bogey team for us, going back to the 2009 season when they beat us 2-1 at home...that was the start of our downward spiral into the championship. I was there and it was a nasty atmosphere. Losing 3-2 to them this year was ridiculous, of course that random player scored the goal of his life against us.

I am a City fan this weekend...come on City, they can't fuck this up.



Seabs said:


> *So I guess I'll be the brave one to stand up and say it. Where the fuck have all these Newcastle fans suddenly appeared from in this last week?*


Well I was lurking on this site for a while, and with buying the network I thought it was a good time to join. You can never have enough Newcastle fans, so don't worry. 



ROUSEY said:


> I was going to say at least they aren't Kopites but then they really are just as bad.


Most Newcastle fans are sound tbh. Surprised you would compare us to Liverpool fans.


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Max aint gonna be happy with Seabs.

Wait, how do you get to watch the Network if you live in England?


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Just by using an American VPN, so it thinks you're American. 

Same way you get US Netflix in the UK, etc!


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

The Network :ti

Gonna lel when WWE ends up going bust. They deserve it for their awful treatment of poor Phillip.

Since I'm making a post, I may as well do one of those pre-game formations :hendo2

Mignolet

Flanno Skrtel Agger Glen

Hendo Gerrard

Coutinho

Sturridge Suarez Sterling​
GodPunk speed to that team


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Punk got fired or left? :ti :ti


----------



## CGS

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Phillip decided to walk instead of jobbing to HHH at Mania. Clearly didn't realise what was best for business :HHH2



CM Dell said:


> Most Newcastle fans are sound tbh. Surprised you would compare us to Liverpool fans.


Don't mind him, he just still has nightmares over what we did to Everton all them weeks ago :brodgers

Also less Skrtel in your team DA pls


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Start Kolo instead? :jay

I do not want Agent Kolo anywhere near the team to carry on with his one man mission to lose us all of our away matches tbhendo™


----------



## CGS

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Skrtel or Kolo..... :deandre

Fuck it Kelly is a natural CB just put him there tbhendo


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Same team that played vs Gala except Matic in for Lampard, for me. Keep Oscar on the bench. He needs a rest and we need him back in top form for the ending of the season.


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



CGS said:


> Don't mind him, he just still has nightmares over what we did to Everton all them weeks ago :brodgers



It's cool. I've been impressed with Liverpool this season, looks like you have 4th all but sorted really, 6 point gap.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Seabs said:


> *So I guess I'll be the brave one to stand up and say it. Where the fuck have all these Newcastle fans suddenly appeared from in this last week?*


I think they finished filming the last season of Geordie Shore.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Joel said:


> Same team that played vs Gala except Matic in for Lampard, for me. Keep Oscar on the bench. He needs a rest and we need him back in top form for the ending of the season.


Since we are facing the ultimate WOAT's Fulham, I wouldn't mind seeing Hazard rested too. I want to see what Salah is made off. Won't happen though, Hazard will play every game from now till the end of TIME.


----------



## Rush

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

^Supreme Overlord Magath will get Fulham to win 



ROUSEY said:


> I was going to say at least they aren't Kopites but then they really are just as bad.


i'd make a joke about your mum's vagina for that post Moz but its been overused




:brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Nah. We can underestimate Fulham right now. They've got a decent manager in who is going to have them working very hard. Hazard has to play.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Hosay won't rest Hazard because there's little chance of creating chances without Hazard. plus Fulham with new manager and the new striker up front. not at all easy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

pants
zaba vinny lescott kolarov
yaya dinho
nasri kun silva
negredo

pls


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

yeah hazard doesnt need rest, he needs to step the fuck up

if he wants to be the next ronaldo he needs to start delivering on a bi weekly basis


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

They're almost as delusional as The Shite's fans.

Almost, at least The Shite have won something to be delusional about.



> Fandango ‏@WWEFandango Feb 27
> Excited to go visit my @Everton boys in Liverpool next week!


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



> Papiss is our player, so I will lean to him more than Luuk. He is a player who has signed here for three more years.
> 
> "I have enjoyed my time with Luuk de Jong and I really like him. He is a real together person and a great pro, as you expect from Holland. With all his characteristics, he reminds me of Peter Lovenkrands. In terms of his attitude and application, I could not ask for better than that."


CISSE STARTS AGAIN ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? JUST BECAUSE HE'S 'OUR' PLAYER?

Shouldn't we be giving De Jong playing time to see if he's worth making our player permanently? Not only that but De Jong has looked better than Cisse in the few appearances he has made anyway. Give him and Remy a chance together and see what they can do perhaps? I mean surely by that logic we should be playing Shola instead of Remy as well? But no, let's play Cisse again who couldn't hit a cow's ass with a fucking banjo. If he misses another chance today like he did against Spurs and Villa I swear I will end him. I WILL FUCKING END HIM. 

Ben Arfa is apparently "injured" too. And that muppet Santon.


Fucking lol at Pardew



> They're almost as delusional as The Shite's fans.
> 
> Almost, at least The Shite have won something to be delusional about.


LEAVE IT OUT JIMMY CORKHILL


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*










I'll get a big catch soon..


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Geordies should stick to speaking instead of posting. They're tolerable when you can't understand them.

:sparker


----------



## Nessler

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

i can see it now. Hosay starts the same XI and then moans about scheduling


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Green Light said:


> CISSE STARTS AGAIN ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? JUST BECAUSE HE'S 'OUR' PLAYER?
> 
> Shouldn't we be giving De Jong playing time to see if he's worth making our player permanently? Not only that but De Jong has looked better than Cisse in the few appearances he has made anyway. Give him and Remy a chance together and see what they can do perhaps? I mean surely by that logic we should be playing Shola instead of Remy as well? But no, let's play Cisse again who couldn't hit a cow's ass with a fucking banjo. If he misses another chance today like he did against Spurs and Villa I swear I will end him. I WILL FUCKING END HIM.
> 
> Ben Arfa is apparently "injured" too. And that muppet Santon.
> 
> 
> Fucking lol at Pardew
> 
> 
> 
> LEAVE IT OUT JIMMY CORKHILL


#nufc Krul; Debuchy, Williamson, Yanga-Mbiwa, Dummett; Sissoko, Tiote (c), Anita, Gouffran; de Jong; Remy

#NUFC subs v @hullcityteam: Alnwick, S. Taylor, Haidara, Gosling, Marveaux, Shola Ameobi, Cisse. 

:ken

Pardew obviously read my post and changed his mind. Well done Alan.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



> Everton: Howard; Coleman, Baines, Stones, Distin; McCarthy, Barry; Deulofeu, Pienaar, Osman; Naismith
> 
> Everton subs: Joel, Hibbert, McGeady, Mirallas, Lukaku, Barkley, Browning





> West Ham United: Adrian, McCartney, Nolan, Tomkins, Jarvis, Taylor, Noble, Collins, Demel, Downing, C Cole
> 
> West Ham subs: Reid, Armero, Carroll, Diame, Jaaskelainen, J Cole, Nocerino


The Scottish Messi leads the line again.

BARCA LAD STARTS THOUGH :mark:


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Sissoko you sexy man, 1-0. 

Hopefully we can build on that and not fuck it up as usual.


----------



## God™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

As expected, Chelsea is playing like a pack of retards. Standard fare against bottom teams these days. Ramires and Schurrle have been particularly woeful.


----------



## Curry

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Boring half from Chelsea. Oscar is out on the right too often to be of use. Wouldn't surprise me if Schurrle comes off at half time, he's given the ball away too often and it would give us Willian on the right so Oscar can play more centrally.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

awful first half. only cahill came away with any credit


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Bit lucky to be two up really, we've looked very vulnerable defensively and Hull have had a few excellent chances and should've definitely scored one. Krul has be on top form. Not that I'm complaining though, going forward and in midfield we've looked good and the first goal was a brilliant bit of counter-attacking. Think De Jong has looked good holding up the ball and linking play too (Y)

And no sooner than I post that we concede :banderas

Let the collapse commence


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

God how I dislike Stoke. And now they are playing Miley Cyrus at half time... No redeeming features!


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Stacey Branning said:


> Let the collapse commence



3-1 SISSOKOOO

the sexy black beast


Could be 6-3 down, but i'll take it


----------



## Nessler

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

hazard has been the difference


----------



## Nessler

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

schurrle hattrick


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Pardew sent off :lmao


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Pardew just nutted a hull player?

Fuck off Pardew, classless prick, sack him please.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Newcastle might just have their 'sack Pardew for no compensation clause' due to that.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Did I just hear it right that Alan Pardew head butted a player? What a passionate man.


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> Newcastle might just have their 'sack Pardew for no compensation clause' due to that.


This is our best chance to get rid of him, glad he did it. :agree:


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Pardew seems like one of those people you meet who looks like a massive tit and acts like the hardest man ever. I'd bet he'd not have gone near Lukaku or GEORGE ELOKOBI.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Crazy game. Definitely one to watch on MOTD.


----------



## EGame

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Clip of Pardew headbutting the player please. 

Fucking LOL


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Always some drama at this club, insane.


----------



## CGS

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Pardew is so WOAT. Sooner he gets sacked the better

Liverpool Team: Mignolet, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Flanagan, Gerrard, Allen, Henderson, Coutinho, Sturridge, Suarez.

Substitutes: Jones, Toure, Cissokho, Moses, Aspas, Sterling, Teixeira.

Suprised to see Sterling benched.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Pardew/Meyler for Mania confirmed.


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*










It's not as bad as I first thought, but he's still a cunt for getting involved in that. Pardew showing what it would be like if Vince had really bought us.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*










:lmao :lmao :lmao

#cleverlydone


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

The wee man deserved that goal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Did Brickhouse laugh when we lost at Stoke before?

Looking down feeling for you, Brickhouse. I really am.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Yeah it's not like a full on headbutt that's a regular occurrence on Sundays for me but it's the same shit that gets a player sent off - a manager is supposed to be the club figurehead, along with the owner, so the intent of a headbutt is enough to warrant tough sanctions.

Newcastle should offer Moyes a job, he's struggling at a massive club so he'd feel better at a smaller one like he did previously. Same lack of pressure and expectation. Plus similar mongy fans.

Take a bite, lads.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Alan Pardew is ridiculous.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> Yeah it's not like a full on headbutt that's a regular occurrence on Sundays for me but it's the same shit that gets a player sent off - a manager is supposed to be the club figurehead, along with the owner, so the intent of a headbutt is enough to warrant tough sanctions.
> 
> Newcastle should offer Moyes a job, he's struggling at a massive club so he'd feel better at a smaller one like he did previously. Same lack of pressure and expectation. Plus similar mongy fans.
> 
> Take a bite, lads.


'Koff, eh? 

I'm trolling the Newcastle lads first.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Are Norwich and ourselves the only teams to win at Stoke this season?


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> Take a bite, lads.


Nope! We're a nice calm and friendly fanbase us lot! :




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb71aW3KG1o

Jeff going wild on Soccer Saturday.

I dunno how to embed Youtube on this forum!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Too bad that will overshadow the result today.

Someone should probably send the tape of that game to Vince, he'll buy out Ashley in a heartbeat. That was some genuine sports entertainment.


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*Pardew :lmao Couldn't make that up if you tried. Shame it was really tame but hysterical all the same. Doesn't he have a suspended ban from when he pushed the linesman and laughed that off? 

Do people think Pardew's ban should be the same as a player would get for doing the same thing in the same context?*


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Souness says he wouldn't be surprised if #NUFC sack Pardew for misconduct. Shearer says AP may resign

I would be very surprised if he was sacked or resigned...more likely a 5 match ban and a £10,000 fine or something.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Dickhead manager for a dickhead team from a dickhead city with dickhead fans.


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*I think it's stupid if he's sacked for that. It's really stupid and out of line but I think people are getting way carried away with what the consequences of it should be.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I think he should be fired.

Out of a cannon, into a black hole.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

He's a cunt, not much else to be said, it was funny though and if a manager was to do that it had to be him :lol


----------



## CGS

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Lauren Branning said:


> *
> 
> Do people think Pardew's ban should be the same as a player would get for doing the same thing in the same context?*


Of course. Why shouldn't he? He intentionally went out and attack a member of the opposing team knowing full well what the consequences would be. Just because he wasn't on the pitch itself doesn't mean it should count for less.

If anything as a manager, and someone with that added responsibility he should get an extra game or two. 

Firing him would be a bit far though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Lauren Branning said:


> *Pardew :lmao Couldn't make that up if you tried. Shame it was really tame but hysterical all the same. Doesn't he have a suspended ban from when he pushed the linesman and laughed that off?
> 
> Do people think Pardew's ban should be the same as a player would get for doing the same thing in the same context?*


it should be more. players do dumb things but a manager is meant to be above all that nonsense. he'll be lucky to avoid the sack honestly. he's been bad press for newcastle for a while now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

well this is weird


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kiz said:


> well this is weird


Shut up, Kiz.


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

If Ashley was looking for a reason to sack Pardew without paying off the full length of his contract, this would be the time.

Going to be an interesting few days in any case.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Rockhead said:


> Shut up, Kiz.


Wow never noticed this before, but your posts are great. :agree:


----------



## ABK

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



I was outwitted by Seabs said:


> Since we are facing the ultimate WOAT's Fulham, I wouldn't mind seeing Hazard rested too. I want to see what Salah is made off. Won't happen though, Hazard will play every game from now till the end of TIME.


:lol 



Derek Branning said:


> Did Brickhouse laugh when we lost at Stoke before?
> 
> Looking down feeling for you, Brickhouse. I really am.


This is one of the days where Brickhouse is on holiday, Joel.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Fuck this club. Third place incoming. "Specialist in failure" Wenger incoming. I thought we could only get fucked by the top teams in the league, but nope, we can get fucked by midtable jobber clubs as well.

I've said it millions of times before and I'll say it again, we need a new striker. A world class striker. Not a fucking Giroud, not a Sanogo, not a Bendtner. A WORLD CLASS striker. I don't care how much it costs, it needs to happen. How are we supposed to realistically win a trophy when we have nobody up front that can put the ball into the net on a consistent basis.

The fact that we couldn't put the ball in the back of the net against Stoke is, I can't even think of a word. Wenger spends money bringing in all these midfielders that can't even create decent chances. And when they do, God forbid, create a decent change, none of our strikers can finish because they are all mediocre.

Unless Chelsea or City completely flop (which is extremely unlikely at this point), we are gonna have yet another disappointing season. Can't say I'm surprised.



CM Dell said:


> It's not as bad as I first thought, but he's still a cunt for getting involved in that. Pardew showing what it would be like if Vince had really bought us.


Disappointed, I was expecting a Zidane type headbutt.


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*At worst he should be punished equal to what a player should. I'm not saying the punishment should be less. I'm just saying does it really deserve to be significantly more because he's a manager not a player. Nobody reacted like this when Jose tried to gauge someone eye out.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



I was outwitted by Seabs said:


> Wow never noticed this before, but your posts are great. :agree:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Lauren Branning said:


> *At worst he should be punished equal to what a player should. I'm not saying the punishment should be less. I'm just saying does it really deserve to be significantly more because he's a manager not a player. Nobody reacted like this when Jose tried to gauge someone eye out.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Liam Miller said:


>


ugh what a wanker fuck this guy


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

It's definitely getting blown out of proportion in the press...it's not even a headbutt really, he just leaned his head forward an inch.










He should have went down like this though.


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kiz said:


> ugh what a wanker fuck this guy


Best manager about.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Arsenal botching as usual after February. 

Starting to think they've got it scheduled every season :lol


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Play tennis one week at 3 and I miss all this; Arsenal going down to the mighty Stoke like Chelsea & United did, and a headbutt from Pardew to an opposition player?! Wow! #BestLeagueInTheWorld


----------



## Destiny

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Pardrew is the biggest wanker. Needs punishment.

Happy to end the half with the lead as the saints were unlucky not to get one back. Rodgers need to do something about the middle and flanks. I would maybe take Courinho off and bring on sterling so hendo can move to the middle and sterling can play out wide. I would also tell flano and Johnson to stop pushing so high up all the time.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

B-Rodg on it again. Great to see Liverpool going to a tough place and getting a result... so far. Definitely in with a shout of the title with City & Chelsea to go there. Would absolutely love them to do it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Defo not the best outing for us this year but all around great result. Southampton were actually ok until the 2nd goal went in and probably should have scored at some point during the match. Also glad to see Suarez end his goal drought. 

3-0. 2nd in the table. Happy enough :brodgers.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I love this season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Best part aside from getting the win? clean sheet for the first time in awhile :brodgers


----------



## Destiny

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Fuck yeah. Good win. 3 points. 

Much better in the second half when Sterling came on for Couta (as I predicted that sub). Great move from B-Rod. The second goal killed off Southampton and we looked really comfortable after that. Could've have one or two more. Suarez was fantastic today and is my man of the match. Need to concentrate in the next ten games now or else all the hard work would go to waste. Clean sheet as well, surprisingly.

Looking forward to our next match against United.


----------



## Death Rider

:mark: 2nd place with ten games to go. So happy with this season 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Hamada

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Nige™ said:


> B-Rodg on it again. Great to see Liverpool going to a tough place and getting a result... so far. Definitely in with a shout of the title with City & Chelsea to go there. Would absolutely love them to do it.


Blackburn on the other hand.....


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Pardew - "it wasn't a headbutt, I was just trying to push him away with my head"

:lmao what a dickhead

"I'm not weird, I was just trying to eat this spaghetti with my anus."


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I would like to two foot your face.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

you're SLOW

also CGS, for that rep I'm going to have to destroy your emotions.


----------



## CGS

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Bring it on :moyes2


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

A 3-0 at St. Mary's is a great result. Top game from Liverpool.

I mean we already did that, like, months ago, but still, good on Liverpool for following in our path (Y)

In all honesty, Liverpool are looking legit. When you score goals at ease, you're gonna be around there.

Schurrle though.


----------



## Kazz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Pardew's a twat. Even when he uses his head he's still completely inept. 

More importantly; great away win and 3 points for us.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

We looked pretty poor after our first goal (SUAREZ :mark and I thought for sure we'd concede a time or two up until about the second half when things turned back in our favor. Coutinho didn't look good at all today, gifting possession frequently, so wasn't surprised to see him get subbed out for RAHEEM :mark: :mark: :mark: 

SUAREZ could've had another goal easily had he not instead looked for Sturridge perhaps to keep his streak going. Then he might've taken the pen for himself for the hat trick. :side: Just saying Suarez is a GOD and could easily have more goals than he already does if he wasn't so SELFLESS all the time. Not to mention the fact he leads the league in assists as well. :banderas 

Didn't get mad at Skrtel once today. :|


----------



## CGS

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Derek Branning said:


> A 3-0 at St. Mary's is a great result. Top game from Liverpool.
> 
> I mean we already did that, like, months ago, but still, good on Liverpool for following in our path (Y)












The student to become the master.........SOON

Still though City are 2 games behind now so I still refuse to count us as title contenders. Not until top 4 is indeed 100% confirmed. Said at the start it would be Chelsea or City's to lose and i'm sticking to us. at BEST right now we should have our eyes on third. Even i'd still focus on 4th min.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Fuck finishing in Fourth.

We are over the hill and far away. My eyes are on Chelsea.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Sturridge to destroy his hamstrings, Sterling to impregnate more of that scum town, Suarez to remember that he likes Madrid, Sakho to remain a crock, Gerrard to retire due to his wife being bummed by half of the country, Mignolet to amazingly catch something - unfortunately it's bird flu, Coutinho to be as shit as he was today, Brendan to fuck more shemales, THE WHEELS WILL FALL OFF AND YOU SHALL PERISH AS A TEAM.

All whilst Moyes lays possum this season and we go unbeaten for the next 7 years.


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

It's that time of the week again for Vader it seems.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

It happens when Liverpool are news worthy. I preferred their useless times.


----------



## CGS

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> Sturridge to destroy his hamstrings, Sterling to impregnate more of that scum town, Suarez to remember that he likes Madrid, Sakho to remain a crock, Gerrard to retire due to his wife being bummed by half of the country, Mignolet to amazingly catch something - unfortunately it's bird flu, Coutinho to be as shit as he was today, Brendan to fuck more shemales, THE WHEELS WILL FALL OFF AND YOU SHALL PERISH AS A TEAM.


Only to be saved by the MESSIAH


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Nah he's been good, I like Hendo so he survives the DOWNFALL and joins Shanghai and creates a Chinese world order. 

Which is a takeaway, not a cult. LOL

Hendo is safe. Flanagan, Allen and Aspas all killed themselves though. Ugly, small and/or SHITE.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Liam "The Autistic One" Butcher said:


>


He looks deformed. Are we sure his parents aren't related in some form?

Anyways, they weren't at their destructive best, but you can't turn your head at that result if you're Liverpool. Southampton will always be a potential banana skin with their style of play and unpredictability, and whilst they caused Liverpool problems, they never truly got away from Liverpool and as the second half progressed it became more relaxed for Liverpool. Clincal finishing was the difference between the two teams, and it's something Southampton will want to improve upon if they're to make that next progression up the table. They're comfortable and skillful on the ball, but when it breaks down in that final third all that intricate build up play counts for very little, and Liverpool today gave them a lesson in how to kill a game off without really playing close to their best.

Amazing to see where Liverpool are when they looked out of it after back to back defeats to City and Chelsea. They're as good as anyone at the minute and the fact they won fairly comfortably today despite being less impressive than in recent weeks is all the signs of a team capable of winning the league. They'll almost certainly play a pivotal role in deciding the champions, with the Chelsea and City home games back to back being monumental. Begrudging to admit, but they look like the team between 06/07-08/09, rather than the languishing side from 09/10-12/13.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Jack Branning said:


> Blackburn on the other hand.....


Tough league the Championship, especially when you have one fit centre half and lose the other during the game while also having your two most creative players out. You'll be able to talk more Championship when West Brom are in it next season anyway.(Y)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Nige™ said:


> Tough league the Championship, especially when you have one fit centre half and lose the other during the game while also having your two most creative players out. You'll be able to talk more Championship when West Brom are in it next season anyway.(Y)


Nige just delivered a vicious right hook counter to the jaw there. 

Jesus, rape by text.


----------



## Zen

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Hazard bossing it as usual. :hazard Andre Schurrle!!!!

Four points clear thanks to Stoke, hoping for some miracle that United beats City or at least draws.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*










Shows how gash the match was that I didn't even notice this happened..


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

The Pardew "push him away with my head" line is the best quote since Vinny Tan's new red team. Hilarious that he thinks anyone will believe that. Obviously using your head to push is much more logical than hands.

As for Pardew's suspension, he should be suspended from a giant pole and taken around the world so everybody gets a chance to throw tomatoes at him. Equal opportunity and all that. Then have an Alan Pardew on a pole match in TNA, with the winner getting him as manager. I feel like Pardew and Robbie E could make a great team.

On our game, I thought the tactics were smart, and shows a lot about Rodgers. He's willing to adjust and is always thinking about how best to combat the opposition. Sometimes it goes awry, but I much prefer seeing us have an actively thinking manager then, well, you know. We've struggled with Southampton's midfield before, so packing it is the right idea, especially if Gerrard is deepest. It's not something I'd usually like to see, but it works against a team that doesn't really play with wide players up the pitch. Flanagan had a poor game, which made things more difficult when Shaw kept besting him, but Skrtel and Agger were surprisingly solid (apart from Skrtel insanely going with his foot when Lambert chested down for Lallana's shot onto the post).

Southampton played well, but the finishing was lethal. Loved the emotion from Stevie after his goal too. Just pure happiness. Suarez back on top of his game, a win at Southampton which is huge, and AN ACTUAL FUCKING CLEAN SHEET. Nice.



General Aladeen said:


> Fuck this club. Third place incoming. "Specialist in failure" Wenger incoming. I thought we could only get fucked by the top teams in the league, but nope, we can get fucked by midtable jobber clubs as well.
> 
> I've said it millions of times before and I'll say it again, we need a new striker. A world class striker. Not a fucking Giroud, not a Sanogo, not a Bendtner. A WORLD CLASS striker. I don't care how much it costs, it needs to happen. How are we supposed to realistically win a trophy when we have nobody up front that can put the ball into the net on a consistent basis.
> 
> The fact that we couldn't put the ball in the back of the net against Stoke is, I can't even think of a word. Wenger spends money bringing in all these midfielders that can't even create decent chances. And when they do, God forbid, create a decent change, none of our strikers can finish because they are all mediocre.
> 
> Unless Chelsea or City completely flop (which is extremely unlikely at this point), we are gonna have yet another disappointing season. Can't say I'm surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Disappointed, I was expecting a Zidane type headbutt.


You said a million and one times that you wanted Morata though. :banderas

This post actually reminds me a lot of Gunner. STOKE ARE A MIDTABLE TEAM SO THEY MUST BE EASY TO SCORE AGAINST. Yeah. No.


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Newcastle fined Pardew £100,000. Quick way to lose 100k, nut a Hull player.


----------



## Rush

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



BkB Hulk said:


> On our game, I thought the tactics were smart, and shows a lot about Rodgers. He's willing to adjust and is always thinking about how best to combat the opposition. Sometimes it goes awry, but I much prefer seeing us have an actively thinking manager then, well, you know. We've struggled with Southampton's midfield before, so packing it is the right idea, especially if Gerrard is deepest. It's not something I'd usually like to see, but it works against a team that doesn't really play with wide players up the pitch.
> 
> Flanagan had a poor game, which made things more difficult when Shaw kept besting him, but Skrtel and Agger were surprisingly solid (apart from Skrtel insanely going with his foot when Lambert chested down for Lallana's shot onto the post).


I thought Flanno had a decent game considering he had no protection whatsoever whenever Shaw bombed down the wing. Could have been better, but certainly could have been worse. Sometimes Rodgers overthinks things so it was nice to see that today was different. Also nice to see that Johnson had a decent game at the back there. He's been gash this season for the most part so i'm hoping he can continue on from this game. 



> You said a million and one times that you wanted Morata though. :banderas
> 
> This post actually reminds me a lot of Gunner. STOKE ARE A MIDTABLE TEAM SO THEY MUST BE EASY TO SCORE AGAINST. Yeah. No.


Yeah, not ever side can score 5 against Stoke :suarez1



Vader said:


> It happens when Liverpool are news worthy. I preferred their useless times.


I can sense you're going to be even more bitter when in 4 years time after successfully leading United to a third straight 17th place finish Moyes is given an extension on his contract :moyes1


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

United being turd isn't a cause of my aggression, I'd have been a psychopath in the mid 00's if that was the case. Liverpool actually looking good is what tears my soul from my body.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

He committed himself a few times and got burned very easily, which was annoying. His passing was also fairly gash. He was playing simple passes when he first came into the team, which I'd like to see him go back to.

Johnson was very solid defensively. Surprisingly so, considering what we've seen from him this season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> United being turd isn't a cause of my aggression, I'd have been a psychopath in the mid 00's if that was the case. Liverpool actually looking good is what tears my soul from my body.


So you were a psychopath in the mid 00's then 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

england really needs to get its shit together

we really dont wanna risk losing any of dem CL spots

and yes, that means you united


----------



## Hamada

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I'm waiting for that day when Pardew makes his St. James' Park return by rappelling down the stadium like Sting.


THIS.









IS..











PARDS


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

We need to be more clinical. We waste far too many chances game in game out.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

BORINI GOATING


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

typical city against sunderland


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Probably terrible for the game but what a wonderful finish.

Liverpool GOATING everyday.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

another 1-0 loss to sunderland after we dominate the game incoming.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



IncapableNinja said:


> Probably terrible for the game but what a wonderful finish.
> 
> Liverpool GOATING everyday.


:kobe why is Sunderland scoring bad for the game?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Demy is hilariously bad.

Although, typical City, sideways passes. No penetration of the defense. (heh)

Sunderland parking the bus doesn't help too much either.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Poor Demichelis taking the heat for Kompany's fuck-up again.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Lescott would have got his Klingon head to it in the first place 8*D

Yeah Kompany fucked up but Demy just stopped running (jogging?) he could have tried to get back as well.


----------



## EGame

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

That was a nice goal that.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

yaya


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Absolute quality, both goals.:clap


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

filthy golazo's.

pls dont fuck this up after those two stunners.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

City fans celebrating like they've won the cup.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

fantastic 2nd half. delighted for everyone after the fa cup debacle, especially pants, who gets his deserved cup final start.

sunderland played well, but our 2nd half was just way too good.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Villa vs Norwich coming up live on Sky Sports.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



steamed hams said:


> Villa vs Norwich coming up live on Sky Sports.


MAIN EVENT TIME


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Wes is fucking class. Should play every week. LOL at him not celebrating.


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Nice to see Hoolahan score, don't get why he isn't featuring more, I remember him being class in the 2011/2012 season under Lambert


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

:benteke


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

BENTEKKERZ


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Irish Jet said:


> :benteke


Bout time that lazy feckern Belgian did something. :bigron


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I have to give Sunderland a lot of credit. They had me worried. Yaya and Nasri's goals were superb though, just wonderful, and we needed this, I dread to think what would have happened to their mentality if they lost another cup final at Wembley.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Villa are doing alright in this match.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

THE VILLA

Table starting to take a bit more shape now. If Swansea win I'd say they're pretty much safe.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

4-1 to Villa after 40 minutes..


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



steamed hams said:


> Villa vs Norwich coming up live on Sky Sports.


Right on the money.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*Congratulations to City on beating a bunch of teams that peaked at Newcastle. Great achievement for Pele and the guys. They should be partying like nobody's business tonight.*


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Congrats to Manche$ter City. Even though I'm an Arsenal fan, I do somewhat like them as a club and want to see them do well.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

is it just me or does anyone ele's think borini's goal was the pick off the bunch
the finish was world class. the pressure he was under too and just slotted it home from a tight angle using the outside off his foot. i thought the finish was world class

having said that the yaya goal was a diffrent type off goal. it was also world class but out off 10 goes how many times would he off scored that goal. same with nasri but yet borini would off taken that goal anyday it was faultless.

all the goals were great to see even the navas goal was a great team goal. but like i said the yaya goal was a fantastic goal the power he got behind it as well as the accuracy was fantastic. 

sunderland played very well it was the players at city that were the diffrence in the end. but they did work hard for it. work rate they did match the city side it was the class that won the game over the 90mins hats off to city they come out fighting.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Lauren Branning said:


> *Congratulations to City on beating a bunch of teams that peaked at Newcastle. Great achievement for Pele and the guys. They should be partying like nobody's business tonight.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



steamed hams said:


> Villa are doing alright in this match.


:lmao @ the reason for edit


----------



## Mikey Damage

Classic Arsenal. 

Hope we hold onto a top four spot. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Seabs said:


>


ok, this isnt even a joke

there was a cup final tonight?

seriously?

did not hear about this anywhere


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Lauren Branning said:


> *Congratulations to City on beating a bunch of teams that peaked at Newcastle. Great achievement for Pele and the guys. They should be partying like nobody's business tonight.*


I was just trying to remember who they had to play on their way to the final. The fact that I couldn't tells the story I guess.

Still, I guess you can only beat who is put in front of you. Well done to them.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kiz said:


> ok, this isnt even a joke
> 
> there was a cup final tonight?
> 
> seriously?
> 
> did not hear about this anywhere


Kiz? :homer2

Also this all means that BRAVE Villa are _still_ the last team to beat Man City in the League Cup. :yes


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

We should've beaten City as well but as usual Cisse missed a great chance to win it for us.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kiz said:


> ok, this isnt even a joke
> 
> there was a cup final tonight?
> 
> seriously?
> 
> did not hear about this anywhere


You would think that you of all people would know when your team plays. I guess you are one of the Money City plastic fans after all. Only showing up after winning a cup. 

Can't wait to spank 4-4-fucking-2's revolution next week. Watch Sherwood win though/ That MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD


----------



## Andre

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

That was a really disappointing collapse after such a great start. I'm gutted for Wes who was brilliant in the first half with great movement, vision, skill and desire, but was let down by the rest of his team. Martin, Tettey, Johnson and Redmond were particularly poor and offered very little resistance or quality on the ball. Meanwhile, Bassong had a nightmare game, costing us the second and fourth goals with two dreadful pieces of individual defending, while his positioning and composure on the ball was missing all game long.

Credit to Villa for scoring two good goals (1st and 3rd), although on both occasions we offered very little resistance from the left side of midfield. Vlaar was allowed the freedom of Villa Park to clip in that cross for the first Villa goal, although I have zero complaints with the failure to stop Benteke who showed immense strength with his back to goal and finished sublimely. The third goal was a good counter attacking move but Redmond let us down badly with his pathetic jog back when he should have been tracking Bacuna. 

I feel as if the scoreline flattered Villa but fair play to them, they took the limited genuine chances that they created and killed the game off in the second half where the score suited their style of play where they were happy to sit back and hit us on the counter if a genuine opening came up. Meanwhile the awful Elmander came on for us and did sod all apart from put a few passes into touch, win a couple of easy headers and miss a good chance where he swung his right leg like a piss head playing street five a side with an empty tinny. I'm not sure what was going through Hooper's mind for his one on one chance either, he had a massive brain fart there.

Not sure what I was expecting to be honest. We're generally crap away and that's the third time I've been to Villa Park, the third time I've seen us lose. Still, we need to win two of our next three home games in order to have a good chance of staying up. Our last four games are horrific.

Gutted for Sunderland as well, by the way.


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kiz said:


> ok, this isnt even a joke
> 
> there was a cup final tonight?
> 
> seriously?
> 
> did not hear about this anywhere


*and you call yourself a City fan Kiz :homer2*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Lauren Branning said:


> *and you call yourself a City fan Kiz :homer2*


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

:lmao I wondered where that gif was going.


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*










I was lolsunderlanding earlier but now I am sad.

Poor Hendo 

He'll have his fucking revenge when City come to Anfield


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*Wait that's real? I thought it was photoshopped at first because you found a pic of Shep's dad in front of him.*


----------



## ABK

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Magic said:


> You would think that you of all people would know when your team plays. I guess you are one of the Money City plastic fans after all. Only showing up after winning a cup.
> 
> Can't wait to spank 4-4-fucking-2's revolution next week. Watch Sherwood win though/ That MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD


No way 4-4-fucking 2 is winning at the Bridge!


----------



## united_07

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

@1:20






:moyes4

:lmao


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Deary me Manuel!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

"But I thought I was managing United"- :moyes4


----------



## Nessler

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

If Sherwood ends Mourinho's home record. SCENES


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Tottenham aren't winning...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Lauren Branning said:


> *Congratulations to City on beating a bunch of teams that peaked at Newcastle. Great achievement for Pele and the guys. They should be partying like nobody's business tonight.*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I <3 top-4.

Back to the top-4 trophy business. Yay!


----------



## God™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



God™ said:


>


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

hopefully the spuds pull something out of their rears on the 8th


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Double post


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Can see us doing our usual bending over technique against Chelsea.

Hazard against Rose :jose


----------



## Kazz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



God™ said:


>





ROUSEY said:


>


----------



## Hamada

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kazz said:


>


Hahaha!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

chelsea is FFP compliant! even before the mata sale!

suck it everyone doubted us

quick, lets buy cavani to celebrate!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Wembley sure is something. Fantastic to be there and see my side perform in the way they did. Borini's goal and the first half in general was just like something out of a dream. For about 5 minutes after the goal I was just shaking with disbelief and probably a little bit of elation. We definitely deserved the lead coming out of the first half, played our game to perfection and defended in a similar way to the win back at the SoL. But when Yaya and Nasri pull out those world class strikes then you can't really do much. Hard to fault any of our players, everyone was a warrior. Cattermole was superb especially. Great to see us have a go of it and make it a cup final to remember. Unlike 92 and 85 where we just collapsed. You can stick the capital one cup up your arse anyway, we'll just win the FA cup. 

Covent Garden on the saturday was equally special, plus we pissed off some Tories so even better :lol


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Shepard said:


> Wembley sure is something. Fantastic to be there and see my side perform in the way they did. Borini's goal and the first half in general was just like something out of a dream. For about 5 minutes after the goal I was just shaking with disbelief and probably a little bit of elation. We definitely deserved the lead coming out of the first half, played our game to perfection and defended in a similar way to the win back at the SoL. But when Yaya and Nasri pull out those world class strikes then you can't really do much. Hard to fault any of our players, everyone was a warrior. Cattermole was superb especially. Great to see us have a go of it and make it a cup final to remember. Unlike 92 and 85 where we just collapsed. *You can stick the capital one cup up your arse anyway*, we'll just win the FA cup.
> 
> Covent Garden on the saturday was equally special, plus we pissed off some Tories so even better :lol


So what you're saying is....we should stick the CoC up our arse? :woolcock

Commiserations Shep.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Exactly that, yes.

Also ta. Had a blast so w/e. City fans (once they turned up after 12 on Sunday anyway 8*D) were class, both in the stadium and around it. It's a shame they are getting some of the tag alongs that come with trophies and success *cough* kizwell *cough* but for the most part they were very gracious in victory. Probably b/c most of them were there when they were shit.


----------



## Beer

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

from what i hear kiz is quite fond of coc


----------



## Rush

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



reDREDD said:


> from what i hear kiz is quite fond of coc


uwotm8


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

_"Liverpool's Luis Suárez and Daniel Sturridge have become the first pair of strikers from the same team to each have scored at least 18 goals by this stage of the season (24 and 18 goals respectively) in England's First Division/Premier League since Andy McEvoy and John Byrom completed the feat for Blackburn Rovers in 1965, roughly 49 years ago."_

Keep talking Liverpool/SAS haters.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



GoldenSilver said:


> _"Liverpool's Luis Suárez and Daniel Sturridge have become the first pair of strikers from the same team to each have scored at least 18 goals by this stage of the season (24 and 18 goals respectively) in England's First Division/Premier League since Andy McEvoy and John Byrom completed the feat for Blackburn Rovers in 1965, roughly 49 years ago."_
> 
> Keep talking Liverpool/SAS haters.


*NOBODY ON HERE IS HATING ON THEM*


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



ROUSEY said:


> *NOBODY ON HERE IS HATING ON THEM*


I know hahaha, but I was referring to those people out there that are hating on them xD


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



GoldenSilver said:


> _"Liverpool's Luis Suárez and Daniel Sturridge have become the first pair of strikers from the same team to each have scored at least 18 goals by this stage of the season (24 and 18 goals respectively) in England's First Division/Premier League since Andy McEvoy and John Byrom completed the feat for Blackburn Rovers in 1965, roughly 49 years ago."_
> 
> Keep talking Liverpool/SAS haters.














> Liverpool Football Club today announced that solid progress continues to be made as it filed its financial results for the year to May 31, 2013.
> 
> Revenue increased by nine per cent to £206.1million and external debt decreased by 29 per cent to £45.1million.
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/156514-lfc-announces-financial-results





> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 42m
> My main conclusion from Liverpool's finances is that the damage inflicted on the club by Hicks & Gillett was even bigger than I'd thought.





> Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes 38m
> FSG have stopped the bleeding & hope this will be the last time that Liverpool record a loss. That's a remarkable turnaround since 2010.


FSG the GOATS


















GOATing both off and on the pitch :banderas


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*





:banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

apparently devante cole was not only racially abused by atletico fans, he was also spat on in the youth league game in which he scored.

disgusting. poor kid.

uefa preparing the biggest wet lettuce leaf they have i presume.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-UEFA-Youth-League-match-Atletico-Madrid.html

Former Bolton boss Owen Coyle on Chelsea's Gary Cahill: "The summer before he moved to Chelsea, City came in and offered £17m and a player."

how much did they sell him for?


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

i think 6 mill pound! they also rejected 12 mill from arsenal, they where insulted that arsenal would bid so little:lmao


----------



## Nessler

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kiz said:


> apparently devante cole was not only racially abused by atletico fans, he was also spat on in the youth league game in which he scored.
> 
> disgusting. poor kid.
> 
> uefa preparing the biggest wet lettuce leaf they have i presume.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-UEFA-Youth-League-match-Atletico-Madrid.html
> 
> Former Bolton boss Owen Coyle on Chelsea's Gary Cahill: "The summer before he moved to Chelsea, City came in and offered £17m and a player."
> 
> how much did they sell him for?


7mil


----------



## Ron Burgundy

With Puyol announcing that he is leaving Barcelona, assuming he isn't retiring, can anyone see him and Vidic essentially swapping clubs?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Vidic is finished.

He'd get destroyed in Spain.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Vidic is going to Inter.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



DA said:


> Vidic is finished.
> 
> He'd get destroyed in Spain.


The same league where Demichellis looked good. He struggles against pace, there's not an abundance of that in Spain.


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

He would be playing in a team that plays a high line tho, and just look at how important Mascherano's pace is to Barca at times 

(I don't watch a lot of Barca tbhendo so this may or may not be true, but I suspect it is :side


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I assume he'd do alright as long as there's someone quick next to him.


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

These pics may be overdone by now but...










lel


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

You're right.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I wonder how long Pardew will get banned for.

It'll probably be Newcastle's greatest run of form since Kevin Keegan's first time in charge, though.


----------



## Dell

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Poe7 said:


> I wonder how long Pardew will get banned for.
> 
> It'll probably be Newcastle's greatest run of form since Kevin Keegan's first time in charge, though.


Hopefully a 10 game stadium ban.


----------



## united_07

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Inter have confirmed Vidic has signed for them


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

imagine if Inter sign Puyol as well and go full on AC Milan of a few years back with dat old ass backline.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

inter milan's youth revolution in full swing.

juan jesus the only defender under 25.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Inter are giving him £20m over three years. They're mental.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

there's only one team in indonesia, and that's united. new owner indonesian, looking to play a game with inter in indonesia, paying silly money to ensure they got one of the most popular ones. he won't get caught out as much in the serie a, but he's a serious knee injury away from retirement.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

seriously though how great of a name is juan jesus


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Vidic leaving was bound to happen.

Let's reminisce how some odd years ago we had the best CB duo in the fucking world.


----------



## Rush

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



reDREDD said:


> seriously though how great of a name is juan jesus


Decent defender, not so good with crosses though.


----------



## Goku

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Not one for Davie Moyes then.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Rush said:


> Decent defender, not so good with crosses though.


nailed on star of david (moyes)


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

We've yet to start crossing the ball into our own box.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> We've yet to start crossing the ball into our own box.


Give valencia time.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

qpr announce a loss of 65.4 mil. obviously they need to get promoted, otherwise they are in deep shit. even if they do, that's a long way to come back from just getting into the league.


----------



## Humph

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Wilshere is out for 6 weeks, Roy Hodgson is a fucking cunt (Agger too).


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Yet, Wilshere is still the bigger cunt out of all of them.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

el confidencial in spain saying we'll hit messi's buyout clause


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

And then Messi says no :kobe9


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

we'll get him his very own accountant


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kiz said:


> el confidencial in spain saying we'll hit messi's buyout clause


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



AlexHumph said:


> Wilshere is out for 6 weeks, Roy Hodgson is a fucking cunt (Agger too).


Agger went for the ball, Wilshere completely missed it and kicked Agger's foot









Maybe Wilshere shouldn't go around kicking other players' feet if his own feet are made of glass


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kiz said:


> we'll get him his very own accountant


*No not you CGS. Pipe back down.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



DA said:


> Agger went for the ball, Wilshere completely missed it and kicked Agger's foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Wilshere shouldn't go around kicking other players' feet if his own feet are made of glass


Agger being as useless as is took an awful touch and had to slide to try and win it back, hardly Jacks fault









In other news: Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 6m
Celtic striker Anthony Stokes charged with assaulting an Elvis impersonator #SSN

wut


----------



## Green Light

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Wow. I bet the poor guy was _all shook up_ after that


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*FANDANGOAT*





































http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/video-wwe-superstar-everton-fc-6782315


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Oh dear! Wenger's going to be one pissed little bitch. I hope he asks Wilshere before he goes on another coke break why he carried on playing. Not all England's fault.

Man I hope Sky filmed that Fandango behind the scenes stuff.:mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Maybe Everton can try to loan him in next season :kobe9


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Joel said:


> Maybe Everton can try to loan him in next season :kobe9


LOL

Sorry, we have GOAT supporters like Rocky, Fandangoat & myself whilst Chelsea have WOAT supporters like Justin Bieber and yourself.

*L O L* @ u


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Poor Wilshere :ti


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



ROUSEY said:


> LOL
> 
> Sorry, we have GOAT supporters like Rocky, Fandangoat & myself whilst Chelsea have WOAT supporters like Justin Bieber and yourself.
> 
> *L O L* @ u


Lad, when we take back Lukaku and your filthy ship starts to sink, you're gonna be wishing WOATS LIKE MYSELF AND BIEBER COULD PLAY FOR YOU.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lulz. Arsene is at fault for not doing any business when he knew we could contend for the title. 

Massive failure this year. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Wenger is doing a great job. Leave him alone.

WILSHERE IS MADE OUT OF GLASS. 

LOLZ.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

hey, chelsea has GOAT fans

like joel, me, God, abk, rockhead, rock316ae, Jeremy Clarkson, will ferrel and adrien!


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I'm afraid Seabs, Woolcock, Vader, T-C, Irish Jet, The Monster, WWE_TNA (fuck me your name is shite) and united07 beat everyone. Which is ironic as our club beats no-one LOL.

I've missed a couple out I think. I'm sure they're not worthy.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

seabs is such a cutie tho


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

DA>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

DA's posting is so terrible, adrien would answer him "not :agree: "


----------



## Rush

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> I'm afraid Seabs, Woolcock, Vader, T-C, Irish Jet, The Monster, WWE_TNA (fuck me your name is shite) and united07 beat everyone. Which is ironic as our club beats no-one LOL.
> 
> I've missed a couple out I think. I'm sure they're not worthy.


You're really including T-C and Irish Jet? Thats like me including DA and CGS in a list of good Liverpool fans :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

lel RUSH hating on the GOAT T-C, show some respect son. guy actually knows what he's talking about unlike the majority of you muppets on here 8*D


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

arsenal fans on WF not named alex tho :banderas


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

T-C doesn't post enough for me to remember anything negative and Irish Jet is GREATLY improved. I'm proud of him, after our differences he has come through and become a United GOAT.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

:agree:


----------



## Rush

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> T-C doesn't post enough for me to remember anything negative and Irish Jet is GREATLY improved. I'm proud of him, after our differences he has come through and become a United GOAT.


Jet has actually been decent but i'm not sure if thats just because United has been so bad that there has been nothing to annoy me or if he's stopped being a mong. 



Renegade™;31117674 said:


> lel RUSH hating on the GOAT T-C, show some respect son. guy actually knows what he's talking about unlike the majority of you muppets on here 8*D


:banderas T-C is a muppet. There are many things that can be said but i'll just leave it at this one...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/25292473-post4795.html

:moyes2


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I never saw T-C post that so it doesn't count :bron4


----------



## Kenny

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I'd rather have Moyes as manager than Mourinho. At least you can sack Moyes and get rid of him. Mourinho leaves a stench that takes a long time to clear.


----------



## God™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

The stench of success and trophies can take at least nine years to clear.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> I'm afraid Seabs, Woolcock, Vader, T-C, Irish Jet, The Monster, WWE_TNA (fuck me your name is shite) and united07 beat everyone. Which is ironic as our club beats no-one LOL.
> 
> I've missed a couple out I think. I'm sure they're not worthy.


Nice to get a mention...

















































































*looks again*




















































enaldo


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I think Vader made a rule that only two United fans who post in PARAGRAPHS ad naueseum could be included, so Monster and myself stole your thunder.

You're great though obvs. The newly focused hatred of Moyes has been stellar to read on a weekly basis.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

woolcock thirsty


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



WOOLCOCK said:


> I think Vader made a rule that only two United fans who post in PARAGRAPHS ad naueseum could be included, so Monster and myself stole your thunder.
> 
> You're great though obvs. The newly focused hatred of Moyes has been stellar to read on a weekly basis.


<3 WOOLCOCK

It's funny to go back to the end of the last season and I was one of the United posters that was willing to give Moyes a chance as I actually thought he would change his ways and realise he doesn't need to be so defensive minded at Manchester United. How foolish I was, I just wish I could go back to 10 months ago and tell my past self to not be so silly and just verbally abuse Moyes from the start as he's nothing but an assclown.

I've enjoyed reading many United posters go from calm and willing to give him a chance to just going full-blown crazy at Moyes for being such an incompetent moron. My dislike for the man started to grow since before Christmas and I just have NAKED FURY for the man now.


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*Naked? :curry2*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Not just naked...

Full on BUTT NAKED FURY!:moyes1


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Maybe some BUTT NAKED FURY in the stands at Old Trafford would make the games interesting, only if of course it's the female fans, like Seabs of course!


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*Or RACHEL :riley3*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Seabs said:


> *Or RACHEL :riley3*


We need to find other celebs who support United and send out invitations. Michelle Keegan & Georgia-May Foote are from Manchester so there's a good chance! For those unfamiliar with Georgia-May, she's Tina 2 in Corrie. Why I don't watch Corrie anymore, I don't know.

This is her reaction to Moyes' rumoured appointment last May.


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*Pretty sure Keegan supports City. Kym Marsh is the GOAT Utd fan. Anyone willing to spend a night in a Spanish jail cell with THAT GUY earns that status.

Everyone I work with are West Ham fans. Constantly getting outnumbered in fitba arguments by Danny & Shane :hmm:*


----------



## haribo

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

THAT GUY? Seabs pls. Keegan's definitely a City fan. Probably brought on by her dad's reign.

I hope Timberlake's managed to convert Biel into one. :moyes2




#dealwithit said:


> I'd rather have Moyes as manager than Mourinho.


Deal.

EDIT: Phil Mitchell's a United fan? :lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*Mu aunt convinced my mum one christmas that she was KEV's daughter. I didn't have the darkness inside me that day to embarrass her by pointing the obvious out so I just chuckled to myself.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Michael Keane signed on loan until the end of the season!:cheer

Wearing number 16 too. Our own "Keane 16".:moyes1


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Rush, I'm fairly certain I had an Anna Kendrick avy before you had the sig, so take the backseat, homeboy.

Realized that tomorrow is FA Cup, no wonder there were barely any fixtures. :moyes4

Glad Chelsea are on, would have been on suicide watch after lolinternational friendlies and garbage FA Cup matches.

Arsenal/Everton tho. :jt


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...-make-tom-cleverley-manchester-united-captain


----------



## The Monster

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> I'm afraid Seabs, Woolcock, Vader, T-C, Irish Jet, *The Monster*, WWE_TNA (fuck me your name is shite) and united07 beat everyone. Which is ironic as our club beats no-one LOL.
> 
> I've missed a couple out I think. I'm sure they're not worthy.


A mention of my name....



WOOLCOCK said:


> I think Vader made a rule that only two United fans who post in PARAGRAPHS ad naueseum could be included, so *Monster* and myself stole your thunder.
> 
> You're great though obvs. The newly focused hatred of Moyes has been stellar to read on a weekly basis.


....And another one holy hell I'm still remembered on here even if I haven't been posting on here lately.

You guys are awesome *group hug moment*



Foreshadowed said:


> <3 WOOLCOCK
> 
> It's funny to go back to the end of the last season and I was one of the United posters that was willing to give Moyes a chance as I actually thought he would change his ways and realise he doesn't need to be so defensive minded at Manchester United. How foolish I was, I just wish I could go back to 10 months ago and tell my past self to not be so silly and just verbally abuse Moyes from the start as he's nothing but an assclown.
> 
> I've enjoyed reading many United posters go from calm and willing to give him a chance to just going full-blown crazy at Moyes for being such an incompetent moron. My dislike for the man started to grow since before Christmas and I just have NAKED FURY for the man now.


I must say I was one few last season who backed Moyes & did say good things about his appointment but this season has been a train wreck in many areas. I still believe that Moyes deserves time (which no doubt will come at great laughter from many who see me write that not that I blame them for their opinion based on what Moyes achieved with us so far) with us but it's not been a easy or pleasant ride so far with him as the manager. But think I'm fair enough in my judgment to say that I don't hate Moyes but when he messes up I call it like that without every going OTT & when he does something positive then I praise him just as I would do for any other manager/club/player. 

My opinion has morphed from May last year As I didn't think be as bad as this & didn't think we sink as low as we have even with Moyes who does take share of blame I admit that but I don't see Moyes as the only issue we have I remember saying last year that exp players in that locker room would need help Moyes out as he is new to scene as its huge task his taking on & Moyes need help from them from start & that many dressing room would be lucky to have such experience winners guiding Moyes in right direction & without being pro Moyes I generally don't believe that happened & I'm unsure if certain players were ever really bothered to begin with. Be that from personal decision to not care or just fact it not saf there anymore certain players have mentality switched off & they aren't worth the time to have at Manchester United anymore. 

The whole landscape changed for us when saf left as brand new face/s that have stepped in I never expected us to be challenging for PL this season & would liked a decent cup run somewhere but SF defeat in LC to Sunderland was brutal & Europe was going be extreme ask to go beyond QF IMO but Olympiakos game was worst I've seen us play all season which saying something & lot fans have since then really turned on Moyes. I understand their frustration cos I'm in same boat I want my club to do well & its sucks see us lose & lose so painfully like that after season that had was just soul crushing but I never swayed from belief that for all Moyes faults that his alone in the blame & think Moyes should be allowed another season to showcase if he can do better I know that for some fans that's to much as like him gone now - before start of transfer window in the summer. But no matter who the manager is it doesn't matter as any manager with us would still need to sort out the squad issues we have & isn't small task either before anyone goes off on well this team won PL last year so it can't be that bad surely? So thats just an excuse to keep Moyes around another season. I'd ask how many players in our team would you say have to go or are in need of replacing due to not having enough quality/age being a factor? My guess is a fair few. Buttner Rio Vida evra Nani Young Toni would all be on my list of players that have to go in the summer & then players like Chicha rafael Fletch Clev Carrick RvP kagawa who are all better then what they have been showing this season but aren't putting enough of a claim to say should be here in 2014-2015 &/or in certain cases due to age/lack of quality aren't going be here much longer if things carry on like they are. Moyes doesn't have luxury of time on his hands for all qualities some these players have if not showing it then he isn't going wait around for ever to wait till showcase what they can really do. Not speaking about potential either here just talking about general talent & attitude. Last season gone new challenge has arrives if not delivering this season then why should any manager be ok with what they seeing? Some players really let themselves down & Moyes given them this season to show what they are made of to which most failed to deliver people can say what they like about Certain players playing lot games but for better or for worse Moyes has given them time some more then others & by large they have disappointed.

That's basically ripping up a whole team then going again. Before anyone gets it twisted I'm not being pro Moyes here & not turned on players cos I love kagawa chicha RvP fletch carrick evra nani rafael I think all are so much better then what they have been showing this season but its hard to justify such a claim of being at mufc much longer when they don't showcase that want to be here where in matters which is on the pitch. RvP looks like couldn't give a shit & attitude worries me greatly I get that disappointed that saf isn't around as thought stay much longer but its life have to move on, chicha can moan about playing time but when starts game his dire, evra belief that doesn't have run back to defend has annoyed me for last 3-4 years, carrick is 33 in July needs replacing & shouldn't be relied upon in long term & performances ranged from terrible to good each week. Rafael the one that many will question here but his really regressed this season I thought last season was brilliant at rb but let himself down this season some stuff doing on pitch is something that thought rafael stopped doing couple years ago been reckless & positionally been poor while attacking wise he hasn't produced like he did last season. Kagawa hasn't worked out in PL he looks lost but CL done well. Nani been injured but when he played he was awful, rio & vida hold this team back so much I'm not even joking think Moyes be doing backflips in manchester when those 2 leave all want do is drop off & distribution is terrible. Neither are aggressive high up all do is go deep it holds the team back as lines in cm are to far apart so they drop deeper to help protect the defence which isolate the attack. Young & Toni are limited players who are far to comfortable in positions at club & don't contribute much in our play of in games. 

I'm not saying all these players have to go though some clearly have to & will but some have to show far more. The fans will argue that manager gets best out the players he has in his team & that's fair but in my eyes those players have been given chances this season but don't take the chances handed to them. people can moan all they like about oh Young or Rio starting again but when see options around in squad who don't impress either or injured then see the problems we have. 

The tactics & manager ability get teams play better & carry out his instruction also count massively i think Moyes has step up here you can have best team ever at your side but its means nothing if you the manager let them down in training & locker room. The Olympiakos game didnt do much to convince people that Moyes know what his doing in this department & he messed up big time in that game & should be accountable for that (no adnan in 18 was a joke decision no idea why did that should least be on bench) But as I've said wasn't only issue on the night either. 

The way we play gets used as stick beat Moyes with because of how awful we played but generally don't remember us playing exciting football all season since 06-07? I don't ever remember people saying oh played great football when won scrappy games by odd goal we played winning football under saf it was better then what seen so far this season under Moyes which isn't difficult to see but people go way overboard on brand of football stuff the whole bases on it should be having team that wins games first then the brand of football played is secondary. All want is to get back to winning games again I rather we build slowly exciting football can wait. Have to learn how to walk before you can run. 

My feeling is Moyes can't be happy with what his seeing jeez how could he be from a mufc stand point it been terrible season if were annoyed then so must he be to. Can't see him being pleased with this season but he takes blame in those reasons why in this position but again not only one. He has to do better & like believe in summer that get some issues sorted out I'm not expecting us to be winning PL next season all I've ever asked is to see progression & see signs that Moyes can deliver here. Don't think I'm asking to much there. People feel that wont happen as Moyes shown little so far to suggest that one day find the answers tactically that yet to show this season so far but I think his a better manager then what his showing his Everton teams were hard to beat (yes I said that get over it) I'd love for us to say the same cos we are one worst sides defensively in PL whenever I watch us & we are way to easy to play against/get through. All best teams I've ever seen have based itself from back to front with the idea being we refuse to let you score against us as our main objective. Say what you like about Moyes being a defensive minded manager but I'd be happier if that the sorta idea he has for us long term. If building a side from back to front then your going to do well. Jose is classic example of doing that sets team up keep clean sheets builds teams on his defence its one traits that makes Jose a success is because whenever you face his teams traditionally you know you are going struggle to score against them & aren't going have many chances. For all of Arsenal great attacking play had down years this past 12 months defensively think been outstanding apart from a few games here & there & built this current team on being able defend well something often said speaking about Arsenal down years was how weak look at back then finally dawned on them that scoring goals is important but keeping clean sheet is just as valuable if can keep clean sheets you can't lose matches. Attacking wise need to be more fluid v palace away I was actually happy with what we showed we attacked with a purpose it wasn't great but better then what we showed & thought team Moyes picked did well. So he can do it & we can do well (again not blowing up as greatest performances ever) but I am saying that it step in right direction it just the 2 steps backwards we took few days later when we were away in Greece which is the disappointing thing.

I always said managers deserve time Im not fan of clubs who sack manager after few months I find it frustrating to see managers tossed away before get chance to build & succeed & I accept that certain cases some managers are deserving of being fired but I'm more patient then most maybe & like Moyes to have another season at least if hasn't turned it around next season then time he left but I've written this season off sadly & hope the summer brings about some good news for us I'm not one of Roy keanes biggest fans when speaks about the club but his right when says that need least 6 world class players in summer & rebuild is in order & something mufc fans should be excited about & I like to believe better day will come starting with getting the summer right first of all as Kiz pointed out correctly last year our summer was joke & first signs of what was to come this season. To me the summer is the first step towards what a club can achieve in the upcoming season get it right then it springboards you on further & carry that positive motivation on. 

I've Prob opened up a can of worms here as a lot people on here very critically of us & Moyes right now & after each defeat it boils over & people dig knife in a bit more so take myself away from the game when don't win to not let myself get to wound up about it. But hard to be objective to people when don't win after games as people very frustrated by us not performing well & they let emotions get better of them which is fine & people set in their views & hard to be open sometimes with people as very amped up after seeing us lose again & things get bit out of hand sometimes. But I just thought share my thoughts in some things about Moyes & us ATM. I'm Not criticising any mufc fan opinion on Moyes or you Foreshadowed as it was just generally hand on heart the first post I came across about Moyes so just quoted it to start off my post. I just don't think since season started I've said anything about Moyes or us in general apart from reviewing few matches here & there. So let time pass to see how we doing & offer up some opinions little while into the season. Wish could be more active on here but been busy as of late so hard keep track of things as this is good place to talk about football on here I even like the "rival" supporters of other clubs on here to. 

Anyway moving on I really like the team on Sunday to have rafael Fellaini welbeck Adnan & Mata starting.

DdG
Rafael Jones Smalling Evra 
Carrick Felliani
Mata Rooney Adnan
Welbeck 

Subs - Anders vida Toni Kagawa Clev Young RvP

Is what I like that team to be. For all of rafael faults this season the back up rb options is laughable, I'd like see a cb pairing who actually play high aggressive defence line. Thought Felliani/carrick actually did well v palace they appeared to gel ok & more secure feeling in middle park & welbeck has to start I'm big fan of RvP but his attitude even for holland sucks & welbeck offers something RvP doesn't which is pace to stretch sides, not static like RvP likes drift wide & deep to collect ball & pressing is something that RvP can't do. My feeling is that Vida & Rvp will start but id rather they don't as both hold hack side for varies reason. 

Also like that thank ITV for putting the arsenal v Everton fa cup QF game on same time as our game tomorrow afternoon meaning can't watch that game as I thought their game between the two clubs at emirates in Dec was one of games of season really enjoyed watching it as a fan & neutral & have feeling that game tomorrow could be just as good to watch but have miss out now. 

Also Having a odd Edge & Christian moment with me & Woolcock high fiving each other saying "lengthly paragraphs rule".


----------



## Curry

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Kiz said:


> https://www.change.org/en-GB/petiti...-make-tom-cleverley-manchester-united-captain


Would it really be that much worse than Rooney being captain?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*Joel

Coleman Stones Fandango Baines

McCarthy Barry 

Mirallas Barkley Pienaar 

Lukaku*​
Eleventy - nil for Everton. Twat deez, blues.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Forgot Foreshadowed, I guess I should have.... seen that coming.

haribo deserved a mention, not cos of his posting but he's named after some wonderful sweets.

There's Silent Alarm too, but his posting is as useful as his name. Maybe he isn't that bad actually. Nah he's poo LOL.


----------



## EGame

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

The WOLVES management are the CHEEKIEST CUNTS ever. 

Fan gets shirt with upside down logo. He rages and sends Wolves management a complain. 










They reply to him with this upside down letter. 










*"That said, the world can sometimes look better upside down - last year's League table being just one example."*

FUCKIN LOL


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*That is amazing.*


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Sakho(70mins) and Lucas(90mins) both played for the reserves this evening

Solider defense incoming

Be concerned


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

its solider sure

but is it CHAIN GANG SOLIDER?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> There's Silent Alarm too, but his posting is as useful as his name. Maybe he isn't that bad actually. Nah he's poo LOL.












It's "Slient Alarm" too.


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Skrtel and Kolo have already been displaying CHAIN GANG SOLIDNESS over the past few weeks :downing


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

As amazing as the Wolves situation is, it's not half as amazing as David Moyes begging for the United fans to not turn on him:



> In his forthright letter, Moyes admitted he did not imagine such a tough first season after succeeding Sir Alex Ferguson, but vowed to turn the situation around and make United great again.
> 
> The United boss wrote: "While I knew that this job would be a challenge when I took it on, the difficult season we have experienced was not something that I envisaged, which I am sure is the case as well for you supporters - and my players, staff and I am desperate to compensate for that.
> 
> "You are accustomed to seeing a successful Manchester United and the backing you have given the players and I throughout the season has been incredible.
> 
> "Away from home the travelling fans have remained the best in the country, while at Old Trafford your unwavering faith has been noticeable and hugely welcomed.
> 
> "Supporting your team when they are winning is easy, but much harder when things are not going as well, and the loyalty you have shown us has been magnificent.
> 
> "Everywhere we turn people outside the club have a lot to say about Manchester United , but we have all stuck together through some tough times this season and I firmly believe that, in the long run, we will all come out at the other end, stronger for the experiences.
> 
> "Everything we need have been through will make us a better, stronger team and club in the future.
> 
> "Over the years you have seen great winning sides here and, in time, I have
> absolutely no doubt that we will see great winning sides here again.
> 
> "A big step towards that will be transforming Old Trafford back into the fortress it has long been renowned as, and we will do everything in our power to get the positive performances and results to do that, so that we can give you season ticket holders and all of our supporters something to shout about."


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

it doesnt make sense

theyre acting like this is some sort of transition or bad run of form

when reality, moyes just isnt good enough


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

No fucking way has your name always been Slient. That's done me over.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

united fans turning on each other :banderas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*


----------



## united_07

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Fellaini out with a back problem tomorrow apparently, bit annoying as he played well last time, probably means cleverley will play then....

Hopefully he plays the Mata, Januzaj, Rooney and RVP front four again. But there are rumours that RVP is out for tomorrow as well.


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*I hope we pick a confusing team with a different CB and CM pairing to the time we last played. #operationtankinfullforce*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

what on earth did mata win the 'player of the month' award for anyways?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Vader the name is Miller, Liam Miller.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Fuck me I've full on CGS'd that list of names then. I'd say I need taking out back (no Alex) to be shot but you'd never recover from the loss of a posting talent such as myself. Plus I'd kill you first.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



reDREDD said:


> hey, chelsea has GOAT fans
> 
> like joel, me, God, abk, *rockhead*, rock316ae, *Jeremy Clarkson*, will ferrel and adrien!


Not sure what argument you're trying to make.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I get the feeling Arsenal will win tomorrow, and City will falter at some point before the final. Setting up another Arsenal vs B'City type final. Yeah, that'll please the muppets. A FA Cup trophy. 

So disappointed with how this season transpired.


----------



## Humph

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Vader said:


> Fuck me I've full on CGS'd that list of names then. I'd say I need taking out back (no Alex) to be shot but you'd never recover from the loss of a posting talent such as myself. Plus I'd kill you first.












We better put out a strong team tomorrow although I wouldn't mind seeing one true yaya upfront, hopefully we'll get a nice easy win so we can smash Bayern on Tuesday. (or most likely lose by 3)


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Well it has been a long time since your team has won something Mikey plus tbh I doubt many people expected you to be in this position at the start of the year.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

if it's true that RVP is out for tonight, then I'd go for this

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Vidic Evra

Carrick Cleverley

Kagawa Rooney Mata

Welbeck

obviously with that front four interchanging, however Januzaj for Welbeck would be just as good for me tbh.

knowing :moyes1 tho, we'll see Valencia and Young mare it up again


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

so it sound like micah is out the door, apparently refusing a five year deal

insane that we offered him 5 years, even more insane that he didn't jump at it. he's not going to get a deal like that anywhere else. every city fans loves micah, but come on, he's a liability. he can't get on the pitch at all. legs made of twigs. he would've made about 20 appearances max in the last 2 seasons. need to replace him, preferably with someone like a clyne, young, english, and isn't going to break down every 5 minutes.

good luck wherever he goes, he'll certainly need it.


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Coming to Liverpool to team up with his m8, m8 :sturridge

And we'll sort out those injuries too (see Kolo)


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Milan should buy him, so he can reunite With de jong.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I agree with that team Renegade, no way should Young or Valencia be starting this game after the Champions League woes. Young actually tried in that match but that isn't saying much but Valencia was absolutely dreadful, just offered nothing, played centrally at times, didn't try and take on his man and kept getting outmuscled off the ball. One of his worst games in a United shirt, it really is strange how far he's regressed the past two seasons. 

I'm intrigued to see a Kagawa/Mata/Januzaj/Rooney partnership, I think Mata and Kagawa can work well together but they need time to gel. However, I wouldn't mind Welbeck starting, he was in fantastic form and then was unfairly dropped and left on the bench as soon as Van Persie returned, which everyone expected to happen. However, knowing Moyes he'll probably put Smalling at right back, Welbeck out left and put Ferdinand and Vidic in central defence. Hopefully though (and it's weird saying this as it is Moyes we're talking about here) he's learned his lesson and picks the right team/formation for today.

Lunchtime kick off today, clashes with the Arsenal/Everton game. Joy!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I'm sure Micah will land alongside Sturridge if he's indeed leaving City.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

p sure sturridge doesn't play in the physio room

his legs are just no good.


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Maybe a change of scenario and different medics will help him. I commend him, as he could have taken the 5 year deal and just collect the money at a club I'm sure he loves. But instead, he's going to go somewhere he'll be able to play week in, week out if he can get fit again. 

Heard he's an Arsenal fan, so maybe if they come in for him he'd go there. Sagna is leaving too, so...


----------



## DA

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

If he wants good medics then he would probably be best off avoiding Arsenal :twat


----------



## united_07

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

So the MEN were wrong about fellaini then, he does start along with RVP

happy with that team




> De Gea; Rafael, Jones, Smalling, Evra; Carrick, Fellaini; Mata, Rooney, Januzaj; van Persie.
> subs: Lindegaard, Giggs, Vidic, Young, Fletcher, Kagawa, Welbeck.


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

If we don't win today...

Hoping the only changes to Fulham are Eto'o in for Torres and Willian in for Oscar. Adebayor always plays well against us, so it's worry. And the fucking Sherwood luck just won't go away.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

De Gea

Rafael Smalling Jones Evra

Carrick Fellaini

Mata Rooney Januzaj

RVP​
PHIL. RAFA.

Like the team a lot. Moyes has no balls though, any self respecting manager would have dropped RVP for his comments. Kagawa continues to rot.

Smalling and Jones never play together, so excited to see how they do.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Joel said:


> If we don't win today...
> 
> Hoping the only changes to Fulham are Eto'o in for Torres and Willian in for Oscar. Adebayor always plays well against us, so it's worry. And the fucking Sherwood luck just won't go away.


You'll be fine. They were fucking dire at Norwich. The dip's coming.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Irish Jet said:


> De Gea
> 
> Rafael Smalling Jones Evra
> 
> Carrick Fellaini
> 
> Mata Rooney Januzaj
> 
> RVP​
> PHIL. RAFA.
> 
> Like the team a lot. Moyes has no balls though, any self respecting manager would have dropped RVP for his comments. Kagawa continues to rot.
> 
> Smalling and Jones never play together, so excited to see how they do.


That's prob our strongest 11 regardless only one say is Evans is prob our best cb but due injury its our strongest 11 we have available & also argue that the bench is our strongest it can be today to.

I'm with you on the RvP not starting bit though would of liked Welbeck starting due to WBA high line someone who has geniune pace to stretch sides like Welbeck has who isn't static would have chances v this WBA side so made more sense to me. Still not convinced that Rooney a no10 but after Olmpikios shambles i can understand just playing best available 11 you can on today to rebuild some confidence & form then go again. 

Mostly excited by Jones & Smalling at cb I know from watching both Jones & Smalling individually that like pressure high & like squeeze games just never done so as patnership before so please let them do so today please don't drop off deeper there no need to as Vida & Rio not in starting 11. 

This gonna sound strange but glad Felliani ok to start I very critical of Moyes when partnered Clev with Carrick instead of Felliani as thought in Palace game Felliani/carrick while not amazing they did have better understanding & look far more secure in middle of park then ever have when Clev plays with Carrick.

I also like that Toni Rio & Clev have been dropped from 18 by Moyes. Its a good sign in my eyes even though bit silly saying it (as everybody poor v Olmpikios) I thought those 3 were the worst 3 players on pitch in Greece which saying something. Don't deserve to be in 18 glad that Moyes even though he backed Clev in public yesterday I imagine behind scenes he had a go at him after display in Greece. That's what I expect from manager back players publicly but if words needs to be said shouldn't be afraid of having a go behind scenes long overdue in certain players cases.

RvP can count himself lucky that starting though he really a needs shut up & let his football do talking he didn't look bothered when playing for holland either so he needs step up today & prove still wants be here cos if not I don't see a future for him with us & think like welbeck would be more then happy to take RvP place in the starting 11.

After seeing the team I'm actually very excited about the game now. Really hope that we are better defensively been problem all season how fragile we are at the back so just start keeping clean sheets then build on that. With all talent have up top we should have chances but need start taking them more often.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



ROUSEY said:


> *Joel
> 
> Coleman Stones Fandango Baines
> 
> McCarthy Barry
> 
> Mirallas Barkley Pienaar
> 
> Lukaku*​
> Eleventy - nil for Everton. Twat deez, blues.


Same team as I posted yesterday except the milk man starts in place of Fandango.

*ITK*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Rafael so unlucky there. Best player on the pitch by a mile thus far.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Barkley is awesome.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

The front 4, the supposed strength of the team, have been poor. Januzaj and RVP have had moments, Mata still looks a bit lost and Rooney has been fucking terrible.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I can't believe Foster got away with that handball outside the box, how can the referee and the linesman both not see it?


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

2-0 Rooney :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Steve Clarke would have won, Hamada :draper2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Fellaini is classy as fuck. Delighted to see him showing it. He will prove his doubters wrong. 

Rafael is just in god mode today. As good an individual performance as we've had all season.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

3-0 Welbeck :mark:


----------



## Cliffy

Great 4th for arsenal

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

another Scouse tossed 

2014 Double here we come


----------



## seabs

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

*Pls start Welbeck next week.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

... And West Brom, Hamada?:side:


----------



## united_07

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Good win. Thought Rafael was MOTM, disappointing to see him go off with knock late on, there is no way smalling should be starting ahead of him. Fellaini seems to be getting used to the team a bit more as well.

Very big few weeks coming up, Liverpool next week, Olympiakos next wednesday, then City the following tuesday.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

LOL at Owen giving Carrick MOTM. What is it with the English media and their disdain for Rafael. Godly performance today.

Fellaini was brilliant too, the football we played when RVP went off was glorious. Jones had some shaky moments but made up for it with the goal. Smalling was absolutely outstanding and it was great to see that back 4 keeping a clean sheet. That should be the core of our team for the rest of the season, with the only potential changes being Evans for a CB, Kagawa for Januzaj (Mata in the CL) and Welbeck for RVP. That should be the only rotation we should entertain right now. That 11 today has so much potential.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

:jones :welbeck


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

I was very pleased with the team selection from Moyes; Smalling/Jones/Evans should be the 3 being used in central defence now with Vidic leaving for Inter and Ferdinand looking more than likely to be finishing with United at the end of this season, the older defenders need to be slowly phased out now and the younger ones need to be integrated into the team. Jones/Smalling have had a good partnership in past games especially at England U-21 level but Evans is one of our best defenders so I wouldn't mind seeing him utilized at times with either Smalling or Jones.

A good performance overall, not great but good and the team started to look much more comfortable on the ball once the second goal went in. The only disappointing players were Evra and Van Persie for me - Evra just kept making mistake after mistake on the ball giving away the most simple of passes and allowing his man (Gera) to get behind him with ease. Smalling was a rock, Jones albeit nervous on the ball at times did defend well and Rafael was in beast mode today. Kept pressing his man, intercepting the West Brom passes, made some well-timed tackles and did much better in attack. The cross he whipped in for the second goal was perfection. Hopefully this will do his confidence the world of good as since his great display against Swansea at Old Trafford, he really hasn't hit top form. This will do him the world of good.

Mata looks more settled in the team and I liked the little passes he had with Rooney, Welbeck and Kagawa. Carrick was fantastic, just so composed on the ball as usual, won back the back a few times for us when Brom was in the final third and his passes were spot on throughout the entire match. Fellaini has looked brilliant these past two games he's been in and I'm liking this Carrick/Fellaini partnership in midfield. Carrick just sits back and picks out the right pass but mops up at the back and Fellaini is everywhere on the pitch; getting back to help out his team but getting forward to assist the front four. It's starting to look much better, time to give Cleverley a break and use this partnership from now on.

Rooney was hit and miss, did some really good things and then did the most simple of mistakes however, once he scored that goal he looked much better on the ball. Januzaj was decent and made some very dangerous runs and like I said, Van Persie was disappointing. Besides the good freekick he whipped in for the Phil Jones goal, he didn't offer much going forward. He seemed to lose his head after the yellow card and although I didn't think the challenge that all of the West Brom players and fans piped up about was that bad, he just didn't look right today for me. He needs to get his head together as his attitude has been poor in the last few matches. 

Look at the difference Welbeck made when he came on for Van Persie, he ran at the defence and caused them all sorts of problems. He was so physical and showed a lot of energy and determination to get to the ball first and he summed up why he should be starting with the goal. The third United goal was amazing to watch, just quick, fluid passes and a lovely through ball from Rooney and Welbeck finished it well. 

West Brom were dire, I just can't see them playing like this if Steve Clarke was still there. They only started to play after they were 1-0 down but today, they offered no real threat to United. 

A good day.


----------



## united_07

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Presenter on BT sport "West Brom werent given any favours by the referee today".....................erm what about their keeper should have been sent off in the first half


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Are refs allowed to give favours? :fergie :webb


----------



## The Monster

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Really good performance by us today. Really happy with How we played it was a much more measured controled look to us & we were deserving winners on the day. 

Smalling was outstanding one of the most ying & yang player when plays at rb look so uncomfortable & poor with the ball then goes at cb looks unfazed & in control of everything he does. It shame that rafael went off & had switch smalling to rb but up 3-0 at that point & only 5 mins of the game left so wasnt an issue.

Rafael was brilliant we miss him when not at rb his width & drive down that flank allow us to have some width down right & mata float inside without having stay rigid to give us any width down that Rw. Only 2 times thought rafael made mistake early on make late rash tackle & then fall asleep for WBA attack but luckily mata there clear ball when game was at 1-0.

Jones was shaky to begin with but not shocked at that as been out for good month so takes time to get back in groove. I love that both aggressive in defending when on floor both like a scrap & both committed to winning individual duals no matter what. Played more medium line but did squeeze up without ball & both jones & smalling have legs to get back when they need to chase players/ball. Evra still weak link defensively wont get picked up as WBA not threatening much & won 3-0 so kept clean sheet but still let's players drift in behind him & allows players to much space with ball compete opposite to other 3 defenders today in back 4.

Felliani was impressive it shuts a few of the doubters up about him not been good enough for us as he & carrick just gel better together as pair in cm. Both can sit in 4-2-3-1 & carrick can let Felliani sweep up any thing easing pressure on carrick to do all defensive duties & Felliani more willing help support attack does go unnoticed IMO that just backing up the attack also there as out ball when need go more direct in attack & never drifts into carrick space (unlike clev) & gives carrick ability to pass short keep ball as Felliani there sweeping up playing it simple. Really chuffed for him his not worth 27m & never be world beater but not as bad many say & can play that deeper role fair play to him today best game had in a mufc shirt so far.

Attack was alright but didn't move ball as fast as should & little movement up top so with WBA defending deep allowing us to play in front them but never got in behind the only times looked decent was when went wide & moved ball but quicker & bit more movement in our attack which how scored first goal. Move ball well down middle with mata coming inside give rafael some space down right who does well earn free kick then RvP drills it onto jones head who does well to just guide ball other way & its 1-0.

The use of our fullbacks in attacking sense was really good today. Both pushed up high so give width down both flanks allowing mata come inside & evra supported adnan who stays more naturally wide on left so doubling up down that flank & mata drift over there & Rooney to come closer to that side meant rafael had more space on opposite flank & Felliani make late runs down right & adnan had beating of Reid 1 v 1 which helped to.

Like that both wide men had freedom drift inside they weren't rigid in a 4-4-1-1/4-4-2 & Rooney & mata looked decent didnt get in other way which first time remember that happening. Rooney far more measured I don't remember him in the box a lot if mata in no10 spot then Rooney drop off bit giving mata space play in hole down middle that something that takes serious work on training ground to do & relationship to understand the other movement also comes over time to point see it unfold in games. Adnan more natural width gives the balance mata & Rooney need which shouldn't be overlooked.

The one player who IMO doesn't fit is RvP is way to static in movement & can't press always to far off ball which means makes daft tackles. Cos doesn't stretch in behind teams & comes deep get ball it means clogs up space mata & Rooney trying play in. Soon welbeck on it changes the game as mobile cf who closes down players & drop deep but spins In behind to stretch sides. Also always on move cos wants play off shoulders it allowed mata & Rooney Space in between lines & played better football when RvP off the pitch & welbeck was the no9.

Thought the 2 goals in 2nd half were great team goals. The 2nd goal is great move mata comes inside off right rafael then takes mata spot down right, mata plays 1-2 with Rooney as he does that adnan floats which drags the WBA rb inside more freeing up space WBA rb has left. Mata plays it to rafael as Rooney runs in Space in behind rb rafael bend it onto Rooney head & its 2-0.

I clapped our 3rd goal defending on edge box then just serious short passes from defence to middle then again mata comes inside then Felliani plays it to Rooney who then gives it to mata again another 1-2 now Rooney I between lines & welbeck pulls off onto shoulder of WBA cb & Rooney ball is inch perfect & welbeck takes a touch then slots it in. 18 pass move to which 9 were first time passes & all short but every player looks with head up & makes right pass with a purpose now that's a mufc goal defending in 1 moment & 40 seconds passes through WBA & scored to wrap up the game 3-0.

Out of the 11 players who started today is change Welbeck for RvP but that's a massive call & in CL is play Kagawa instead of Mata. Only maybe call is Evans at cb but why break up cb partnership of jones/smalling unless you have to. 3 clean sheets in PL in a row now & better defensive display today which saw us keep a clean sheet still not great at back but much better then what has been at times this season & that's good base to start teams & games is being able to keep a clean sheet. 

Think Moyes can be proud of what done it is only 1 game & result only thing that mattered today. But got tactics, shape & team bang on near enough. His subs smart we played good football & there was measure of control In our game & sense of playing with a bit if fight in our game something we sorely lacked in Athens 11 days ago. It just 3 points at end of the day but need respond after olmpikios game & we did that well I thought next up is huge game v Liverpool at home in 8 days time.


----------



## united_07

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

article on RVP

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...f-intent-about-Manchester-Uniteds-future.html

tend to agree, the play improved when he went off. Some nice passing through the middle, as was evident in the build up to the third goal.

If he is sold it would give Mata and Kagawa more chance to play in the middle


----------



## kusksu

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Rooney and Van Persie do not seem to work all that well together. We've tried it a bunch of times and its never been particularly fruitful. And since Van Persie looks like he really couldn't be all that bothered right now, might as well play some other players.

Fellani showing promise too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

One poor game and the knives are out for Van Persie.

People need to remember that he's the only one who's been scoring for us consistently. Mental if we let the bug-eyed cunt in charge to sell him as "a statement of intent."


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Slient Alarm said:


> One poor game and the knives are out for Van Persie.
> 
> People need to remember that he's the only one who's been scoring for us consistently. Mental if we let the bug-eyed cunt in charge to sell him as "a statement of intent."


You sure it's just one? lets face facts it does look like we play better with only one of rooney and rvp and guess who moyes will pick, i doubt he'll drop either this season though.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Van Persie has been poor all season, when fit obviously. I don't want him out but I don't want him immune from being dropped/criticism.

I'm just mad that my dream team in the sun consists of 4 Liverpool players and no United ones.


----------



## Andre

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*

Well, that's two really poor performances and results in one week for Norwich. 

Bassong is turning into a massive liability. Much like in the Villa game, he was constantly caught out of position and lost Crouch several times. The foul that he committed for Stoke's penalty was absolutely needless as well. He's our captain and is supposed to be leading by example. Well, I guess he is as we seem to slipping towards the drop zone.

I'm not sure why Hughton persists with RVW because he just isn't resembling anything close to a threatening attacking player at the moment and we can't afford to bed him in during a relegation battle. Even if Hooper doesn't score a goal you can trust him to hold up the ball and drag defenders out of position with his movement. 

Still, I suppose it must be a nightmare playing as a centre forward in a team that doesn't create many chances, although that has only been an excuse for the past two games. We really missed tbleroy's passing today (as we did last week) and it didn't surprise me that we only looked like scoring from a corner. For us to have had any real spark in open play we would have needed Wes to play a blinder like he did in the first half last Sunday, but he was very ordinary today, often drifting out of position into wide areas that don't suit his style of play.

As soon as Walters was sent off I knew that the game was ending 1-1. We have a hard enough time scoring against teams that try to win a game, but as soon as Stoke retreated into their own box we had Norfolk/'n'chance. We're suddenly running out of games that look winnable and it seems like there are going to be some very worrying times ahead.


----------



## united_07

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Slient Alarm said:


> One poor game and the knives are out for Van Persie.
> 
> People need to remember that *he's the only one who's been scoring for us consistently*. Mental if we let the bug-eyed cunt in charge to sell him as "a statement of intent."


Rooney is on the same amount of league goals (11), also welbeck only 2 league goals behind despite starting less games. He just seems to have lost interest, i'd hardly say it was just one game, he been poor recently. Also didnt like him moaning about the team when he is away on international duty.

Just the pace of play seemed to pick up when he went off.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: MANAGER LEADER TWAT COMMANDER SMUG DICKHEAD FOUR FOUR FUCKERN TWO*



Liam Miller said:


> *You sure it's just one?* lets face facts it does look like we play better with only one of rooney and rvp and guess who moyes will pick, i doubt he'll drop either this season though.





united_07 said:


> Rooney is on the same amount of league goals (11), also welbeck only 2 league goals behind despite starting less games. He just seems to have lost interest, *i'd hardly say it was just one game*, he been poor recently. Also didnt like him moaning about the team when he is away on international duty.
> 
> Just the pace of play seemed to pick up when he went off.


It's one game where it's been just him who has been crap. In other games recently, 90% of the team have been dogshit including Van Persie but he's still been scoring (4 in his last 6 league games) and got an assist today, admittedly from a free-kick.

Today, he was the weak link in the team (alongside Jones...) and suddenly there's stories about how Moyes might sell him. It's ridiculous.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Was just about to post something about Kyle Walker surely being the worst professional sportsman of all time on any planet.

Beaten to it. He's not just bad, he's really bad.

:vince4


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Atrocious player.

I enjoyed this win. The team played good. Ba finished well. Eto'o scored a crucial goal. Mourinho has once again did the most important thing which is making the team happy :agree:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Looks like Torres pulling out with injury wasn't so bad. Nothing first half, poor defending galore in the second. While Vertonghen kicking the ball away after slipping was bad, wtf was Kaboul doing? Checking his shoelaces and not coming back and defending. Penalty was a gift, but I'll take that. Sandro falling over was funny, nice to see Ba score. Walker is so bad, I'll pray for England if he is the number 1 in June. 

Scoreline is really flattering. Its still a huge win. City still have three games in hand, but we are just picking up 3 points week in and week out. Hopefully they drop points in one of the make up fixtures. 

Highlight was Jose pulling Sherwood's hand out of his pocket and shaking it, before heading back early.

The Arsenal fixture is the last one we really need to win for me, if we pick up all these coming games AND beat Arsenal, we might be able to afford a loss at Anfield.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

JOEL, Rockhead, what do you think

around 10 games left in the season. Is it time to BELIEVE?


----------



## Andre

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Did anyone just hear that Sherwood interview on sky? He's clearly struggling to cope with the pressure of the job :lol


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Spurs against the top four this season;

P6 W0 D1 L5 GF2 GA22 1pts

Nothing short of horrendous that. 



reDREDD said:


> JOEL, Rockhead, what do you think
> 
> around 10 games left in the season. Is it time to BELIEVE?


Don't forget about the games against Us and the Arse :avit:

Though it's getting to be a bit late for either of us to catch up


Edit: And city if they win all their games in hand will be tied with you lot. Totally had forgotten about them what with them playing only one game in the league in the last month


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Is it fair to say Walker has got a dog's brain or is that a bit harsh on dogs?


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*






Here is the interview :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

:lol the title.

Sherwood :lmao atleast he's honest, shreeves though such a mug.


----------



## seabs

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

*I'm not exactly on the Sherwood's a prick bandwagon but I don't see a great deal wrong with that. I'd be much happier if Moyes said that about Utd than his good form bad luck bullshit. He's got a fair point as well so it's not like he's bullshitting either. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

None of him saluting Ade this week?


----------



## Andre

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

You shouldn't ever talk about your players like that in public. It's one thing to condemn a team performance for being poor based on skill, but questioning the players attitude and bravery in public is only asking for widespread disillusionment. That's man management 101. Saying things like "a lack of characters" and "we need to show more gut" is especially daft when you've just lost a game due to poor individual errors rather than a lack of fight. 

For instance, Kyle Walker being a brainless mong doesn't mean that he didn't try, he's just not very good at the fitba. Likewise, Vertonghen and Sandro slipping on their arse and making tits of themselves shows that they've had a bad day at the office, but it doesn't mean that they didn't put a shift in. The only player I would question is Kaboul who was pissing about tieing up his laces in the build up to the first goal, while he was also constantly switching off and losing his man which led to the penalty and his red card which completely changed the game. Sherwood should also take some accountability for using a different system that the players were clearly uncomfortable with, many of them playing in roles that they weren't used to.

Don't get me wrong, I thought Spurs were poor, but Sherwood is incredibly naive if he thinks that he's going to get that squad of players on his side in the long term when he's making such comments in public. In reality he's not going to be able to shift many of them for quite a while, so it's really in his best interest to make them want to play for him. Dismissing their integrity so easily isn't the way to do that.

I didn't have an issue with anything else that he said, but his tone was of a man who is already feeling the pressure of the job. The whole thing did come across as rather knee jerkish and ridiculous when you consider how good those players have been for him so far.


----------



## seabs

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

*I agree it was a bit OTT and knee-jerk but in fairness Spurs are way under performing even when they get results. It's maybe slightly the wrong line of criticism seeking encouragement but sometimes those things need to be said to get a reaction. And those who don't react to it in the right way aren't worth worrying about if they care about the team that little to not try after being slightly offended. I didn't think that one match was especially "gutless" but their season overall has been and the fact this isn't the first time this season a top 4 side has really dicked them is probably what brought it on rather than one match in isolation. Obviously it depends on how the majority of the squad reacts to it too as to just how smart/stupid/pointless it was.

I really would prefer Moyes to say that instead of his usual tripe though.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



reDREDD said:


> JOEL, Rockhead, what do you think
> 
> around 10 games left in the season. Is it time to BELIEVE?


I think we have the easiest run in. Arsenal at home and Liverpool away are the only top 8 teams we have left to play. The Liverpool game is late in the season too, so hopefully they're fucked by then.

We can win it for sure. Unlike Mourinho, I think this year is a bigger opportunity rather than next.


----------



## Zen

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

What a glorious win against Tottenshit. :banderas Seeing Spuds lose really made my day, and the manner in which they fucked up was hilarious.

We're stepping it up when it counts the most now.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Sherwood was right, there is clearly a lack of fight in that Spurs side, has been their main problem for a while actually. Look at all the current top 4 sides and you can clearly see that the players demand a whole lot from each other and let each other know when they make a mistake. The amount of times I've seen Spurs' players high-five each other despite not defending correctly is mind-boggling, I'd be furious about that if I was a Tottenham fan. Clearly a lack of leaders in the Spurs side. Makes me glad we have people like Mertesacker in the side.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Joel said:


> I think we have the easiest run in. Arsenal at home and Liverpool away are the only top 8 teams we have left to play. The Liverpool game is late in the season too, so hopefully they're fucked by then.
> 
> We can win it for sure. Unlike Mourinho, I think this year is a bigger opportunity rather than next.


I like that Mourinho keeps saying that we aren't favorites for the title. Some people will criticize it, but I doubt anyone really wants the pressure of being touted "the favorites" for the title. Especially when the season is still close. 










Those are the remaining fixtures. With respect to smaller sides and all, we should be beating all of those teams, especially all the fixtures at the Bridge. Winning the game against Arsenal would give us nice distance from Arsenal, and is probably the point I think we are genuine favorites to win the title.. I'd like to go into Anfield with less pressure to win, that's why winning the fixtures before is really crucial. Also need City to cough up some of their fixtures, idk how their schedule looks but three wins (from the ones in hand) and they are on top with a better GD. 

Oscar needs to sort himself out desperately. Hazard has been excellent, but he will be due a game or two where he doesn't perform as well. Its good to see Eto'o scoring, between the two Eto'o and Torres are doing a decent enough job of picking up goals. The defenders and midfielders also helping out with goals is a plus. We never destroy a team (well maybe today counts), but do enough to win the game. Ugly or pretty, its the mark of champions.

steamed hams, you are up first in the Chelsea TITLE CHARGE, ..... :benteke


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Chelsea will piss it. City will lose an away game or two and lol at thinking Arsenal at home will be a struggle.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Didn't see a whole lot of the game so I can't really comment on the overall performance but I did see one shot when Spurs were four down of Adebayor laughing with Cech I think it was, then the camera panned to Sherwood giving him the daggers. Reminds me of when we played Spurs a few weeks ago, got beat 4-0 then after the game Sissoko (who had been given the captain's armband) was laughing and smiling with the Spurs players. Not something you wanna see. 

Does seem a bit odd that he came out and said it today though, seemed like at least two of their goals were due to individual errors and they had a player harshly sent off.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Good to see Vertonghen giving back after costing us two points a few months ago, good guy. 

9 points is good to put pressure on City but it means nothing on paper. Hopefully Utd can take something from them at Old Trafford so we can concentrate only on our game every week. It's starting to look like Mourinho's Chelsea now led by the JT/JM connection. If I'm not mistaken Jose has an average of 89 points in the PL, that should be enough to win it this season.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Still think City are title favourites. Chelsea still don't deal with teams that sit back well enough, lack of creativity in the side will cost them some points between now & the end of the season. City absolutely have to keep their best players fit though.


----------



## Andre

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Seabs said:


> *I agree it was a bit OTT and knee-jerk but in fairness Spurs are way under performing even when they get results. It's maybe slightly the wrong line of criticism seeking encouragement but sometimes those things need to be said to get a reaction. And those who don't react to it in the right way aren't worth worrying about if they care about the team that little to not try after being slightly offended. I didn't think that one match was especially "gutless" but their season overall has been and the fact this isn't the first time this season a top 4 side has really dicked them is probably what brought it on rather than one match in isolation. Obviously it depends on how the majority of the squad reacts to it too as to just how smart/stupid/pointless it was.
> 
> I really would prefer Moyes to say that instead of his usual tripe though.*


I agree that they have underperformed in certain games that they've won, but part of that was down to Sherwood's insistence on using 4-4-2 in the past. Regardless, that's a squad full of players who aren't top four quality (especially looking at the defenders and wide midfielders) but under Sherwood they've had top four level form.

In terms of "those who don't react to it in the right way aren't worth worrying about", I don't completely agree with that. You get a lot of confidence players who need an arm round the shoulder, so for those types that just took part in that defeat while putting in a shift it's going to be fairly detrimental. You've also got to look at the player power aspect of football now. If the better players cop a nark over Sherwood's comments then who's likely to be moved on first, the top player or the interim manager? I'm not saying that it's right but that's just how the modern game is, and for me that highlighted Sherwood's naivety.

The thing with their "overall" season being gutless is that it shouldn't really be a factor in how well those players have performed for Sherwood. AVB's tactical meltdowns with the incredibly inappropriate deployment of the high line away against Many City and at home to Liverpool (Capoue at cb, LOL) also played a large part in those previous meltdowns. I agree that the man City 1-5 home loss was "gutless" but I wouldn't lump that Chelsea match into that category because unorthodox tactics and one insanely poor individual performance really dictated the outcome of the match, aka a thrashing.

The reason that I'm questioning Sherwood's mindset so much is because I watched Spurs' Europa league second round tie against Dnipro (well, some poor cunt had to) and that didn't look like a team that lacked character to me. At 2-0 down on aggregate in the second half, needing three goals without reply to go through, they could have easily had the mentality of "ah, fuck this shit, it's only the Europa league". But that didn't happen, they clawed their way back and showed some true character in doing so. Yes, the Zozulya red card helped them out, but that only occurred after Spurs pulled the first goal back and were on the hunt for another, pressing high up the pitch. That was a real gutsy performance, yet it only occurred ten days ago. So now suddenly this Spurs team are apparently lacking the bollocks for the fight after one poor performance in which extenuating circumstances played a part. It's just odd. Then again, Sherwood's interviews are typically bipolar.

As a side note, I personally enjoy Moyes' interviews :moyes2



kennedy=god said:


> Sherwood was right, there is clearly a lack of fight in that Spurs side, has been their main problem for a while actually. Look at all the current top 4 sides and you can clearly see that the players demand a whole lot from each other and let each other know when they make a mistake. The amount of times I've seen Spurs' players high-five each other despite not defending correctly is mind-boggling, I'd be furious about that if I was a Tottenham fan. Clearly a lack of leaders in the Spurs side. Makes me glad we have people like Mertesacker in the side.


They have lacked a lot of things this season, especially good tactics and a squad full of genuine top four quality players. To blame a lack of fight over anything else is very silly, especially when you refer to things such as they "high-five each other despite not defending correctly". That doesn't mean that they lack fight, it just means that they have a shit squad of defenders. Players such as Naughton, Rose, Walker, Kaboul and Dawson simply aren't top four quality and many of them probably don't know any better in terms of whether they're defending certain situations correctly or not. I'm particularly looking at Walker on that one.

Last season Bale papered over the cracks in the squad, yet they still fell short of the top four. They've since lost him and bought poorly in general so I'm not sure why people expect so much of this Spurs side, because without that one world class player they're really average in the grand scheme of things. Bale was the type of player who would put the fear of life into teams and force them to sit back in compact rigid shapes, yet he was still capable of tearing apart deep defences. Without him Spurs' high line (more so under AVB) has not worked and with obvious reasons as to why.

Blaming the problems on a lack of fight is ridiculous when you consider all of the surrounding circumstances.



Green Light said:


> Didn't see a whole lot of the game so I can't really comment on the overall performance but I did see one shot when Spurs were four down of Adebayor laughing with Cech I think it was, then the camera panned to Sherwood giving him the daggers. Reminds me of when we played Spurs a few weeks ago, got beat 4-0 then after the game Sissoko (who had been given the captain's armband) was laughing and smiling with the Spurs players. Not something you wanna see.
> 
> Does seem a bit odd that he came out and said it today though, seemed like at least two of their goals were due to individual errors and they had a player harshly sent off.


If his comments were referring to Adebayor at all then that's just plain daft when you consider how well he has done since he has been brought back into the side.


----------



## seabs

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

*Nobody deserves to win the title this season so expect me to shit over your celebrations at the end of the season Joel and co/Kiz/Rush & co :lel*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Lloris should probably learn to keep his legs closed as well. Slut.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Seabs said:


> *Nobody deserves to win the title this season so expect me to shit over your celebrations at the end of the season Joel and co/Kiz/Rush & co :lel*


you mean Rockhead and co. I registered first, therefore Joel is my subordinate. A modship doesn't change that. :westbrook2


----------



## EGame

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*


----------



## Andre

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Also: "can't always be everybodys mate". Lloris and Walker didn't look like they were patting each other on the back after that last goal :lol


----------



## DA

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

If anybody deserves to win the title this season, then it's us for handing out the most ass-whuppings :hendo


----------



## seabs

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

*Pretty sure Utd have handed out the most ass-whuppings this season.

Self-ass-whup counts right? *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



DA said:


> If anybody deserves to win the title this season, then it's us for handing out the most ass-whuppings :hendo


Why is hendo used? only ass whooping he has handed out is to rentboys in alleys around liverpool or a ****** like :brodgers


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

I sure did drink alot today


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

So did the spurs defence judging by that performance.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Mail are saying Cleverley has been offered a new 5 year £60k a week contract....


----------



## DA

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Richly deserved


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



united_07 said:


> Mail are saying Cleverley has been offered a new 5 year £60k a week contract....


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



> They have lacked a lot of things this season, especially good tactics and a squad full of genuine top four quality players. To blame a lack of fight over anything else is very silly, especially when you refer to things such as they "high-five each other despite not defending correctly". That doesn't mean that they lack fight, it just means that they have a shit squad of defenders. Players such as Naughton, Rose, Walker, Kaboul and Dawson simply aren't top four quality and many of them probably don't know any better in terms of whether they're defending certain situations correctly or not. I'm particularly looking at Walker on that one.
> 
> Last season Bale papered over the cracks in the squad, yet they still fell short of the top four. They've since lost him and bought poorly in general so I'm not sure why people expect so much of this Spurs side, because without that one world class player they're really average in the grand scheme of things. Bale was the type of player who would put the fear of life into teams and force them to sit back in compact rigid shapes, yet he was still capable of tearing apart deep defences. Without him Spurs' high line (more so under AVB) has not worked and with obvious reasons as to why.
> 
> Blaming the problems on a lack of fight is ridiculous when you consider all of the surrounding circumstances.


When you're losing to teams by such big margins it's pretty easy to deduct that a lack of character is a major issue, given that Sherwood spends every day working with the squad I think he's better equipped to make a judgement on the character of a squad than some disgruntled fan on an internet forum. Teams in relegation battles haven't crumbled when going behind like Spurs have, they may not have the players to challenge for top 4 but they've certainly got the players to at least avoid getting thrashed every time they face a big side. Easy to blame the coaching, or "bad tactics", but it's been the same thing under two separate managers now, two different philosophies and they've both ended with the same result. I don't deny that any of the stuff you named is a problem, but that's stuff that can't really be addressed until the end of the season. The resilience & character of the squad is something that can, and needs, to be solved ASAP, and a public criticism may be what's needed. Ferguson did it occasionally, and it sometimes got a reaction. We'll see whether this has the same effect.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Can't criticise Sherwood for that until you see the reaction. There is no "management 101" Andre. Some managers have a style that works, another can have a completely different one that works. Calling out your players can work or fail spectacularly, I think it really depends on what sort of relationship the players have with the manager. I don't like the hate Sherwood's been getting, guy's an interim manager who, results wise has done okay. I think there seems to be a bit of a preconceived notion that he's an idiot regardless of what he does. If they completely capitulate after this then I can understand the criticism, but until then fuck that, lord knows I've wanted Moyes to call out some of those fraudulent cunts on our squad for quite a while. No instead we hear they're fantastic young players that are developing all the time. LOL.


----------



## Andre

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



kennedy=god said:


> When you're losing to teams by such big margins it's pretty easy to deduct that a lack of character is a major issue, given that Sherwood spends every day working with the squad I think he's better equipped to make a judgement on the character of a squad than some disgruntled fan on an internet forum. Teams in relegation battles haven't crumbled when going behind like Spurs have, they may not have the players to challenge for top 4 but they've certainly got the players to at least avoid getting thrashed every time they face a big side. Easy to blame the coaching, or "bad tactics", but it's been the same thing under two separate managers now, two different philosophies and they've both ended with the same result. I don't deny that any of the stuff you named is a problem, but that's stuff that can't really be addressed until the end of the season. The resilience & character of the squad is something that can, and needs, to be solved ASAP, and a public criticism may be what's needed. Ferguson did it occasionally, and it sometimes got a reaction. We'll see whether this has the same effect.


Oh dear.

Did you actually watch the two Spurs thrashings under AVB? As already explained, he deployed horrendously inappropriate tactics for those games. If you play a high line against Liverpool with Capoue at CB, you're going to be mugged off. If you play a high line and a team full of average players away at the Etihad against Citeh's multitude of pacey attacking players then you're asking for trouble. I've already pointed out that the performance versus Man City at White Lane was pathetic, but they didn't bottle it or lack character today, they just played very poorly in a few moments that led to some absolute comedy goals. They even controlled the game in the first half and were well in the game until the sending off. A couple comical goals ended up flattering Chelsea in what was a comfortable win, but hardly a battering.

Notice "they". I don't support Spurs, so I'm not "some disgruntled fan on an internet forum". That comment was an absolute cop out anyway, seeing as that means any time you disagree with a manager's opinion then you must be talking shit, going by your logic...

The main problem that I had with your poverty level post was that you said their "main problem" was a lack of fight, when quite clearly it isn't. Maybe it's has been a problem at times, but their lack of top four quality is a far bigger issue. Then you have to add in AVB's tactical misuse of the squad, as well as Sherwood's naivety that has been present at times during his first managerial tenure. You were typing as if Spurs' squad is full of top class players that are under performing or just uninterested, when in reality there are quite a few of them who have been punching above their weight by securing a regular game for them.

As for:

*"that's stuff that can't really be addressed until the end of the season. The resilience & character of the squad is something that can"*

What a load of bollocks! Are you suggesting that a manager or sports scientist can turn mentally weak players into strong minded leaders with a couple months of the season to go? Are you suggesting that derogatory public comments from a rookie manager (LOL at comparing him to Fergie who had an aura about him due to his success in the game, while his early days were in a different era) are likely to motivate the highly paid "star players" within the squad in the era of player power? You're incredibly naive if you think so, especially when the biggest issue is that Spurs have often been set up to try and aggressively win games against superior opposition.

*EDIT: Just seen this.*



Irish Jet said:


> Can't criticise Sherwood for that until you see the reaction. There is no "management 101" Andre. Some managers have a style that works, another can have a completely different one that works. Calling out your players can work or fail spectacularly, I think it really depends on what sort of relationship the players have with the manager. I don't like the hate Sherwood's been getting, guy's an interim manager who, results wise has done okay. I think there seems to be a bit of a preconceived notion that he's an idiot regardless of what he does. If they completely capitulate after this then I can understand the criticism, but until then fuck that, lord knows I've wanted Moyes to call out some of those fraudulent cunts on our squad for quite a while. No instead we hear they're fantastic young players that are developing all the time. LOL.


Do you really think it's a good idea to undermine your players in public when they've generally done very well for you as a manager? I don't, and I'd certainly call that "management 101".

It's not just about gaining short term reactions, it's also about long term control. If your manager over reacts in public to a poor but hardly gutless performance with comments that allude to the latter then what is he supposed to do when they have a proper shocker? It's weird because Spurs have done really well for him, winning lots of games. The comments he made are the sort you should probably save after a long poor run of form, if anything. You pick and choose your moments when having a go, otherwise it loses affect over time. AVB was a perfect example of this. He kept opening his trap in public, making stupid comments that undermined his players (and the club) and that was a large part of his downfall.

It's also incredibly naive to want a manager to slag his players off in public. You want Moyes to lay into the players, but based on this season he would have been doing that every week so it clearly would have lost its affect over time. That's what the changing room is for, you keep that in house. The players know the manager's real feelings, so there's no need for him to repeat it in public and further humiliate them (after they've done that for themselves on the pitch and been dressed down in the changing room for it).

I think that most people have acknowledged that Sherwood has gained great results, just that he has been lucky at times. That's not calling him an "idiot", just calling it like it is. The Palace game being an example of that.

I don't think that anyone's expecting them to capitulate either btw.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> Did anyone just hear that Sherwood interview on sky? He's clearly struggling to cope with the pressure of the job :lol


He has to know he's probably going to get thrown to the skip if they don't make top four, so he's trying to change the aims. With van Gaal lurking and not a whole lot of job prospects for a mong with still really no experience, he knows he needs this. He also played Kyle Walker at right wing and Lennon, whose one talent is his ability to get to the byline and make decent cutbacks, anywhere but on the right for the past several weeks though, so I can't see this working for him.



Sons Of Liberty said:


> What a glorious win against *Tottenshit*. :banderas Seeing Spuds lose really made my day, and the manner in which they fucked up was hilarious.
> 
> We're stepping it up when it counts the most now.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



BkB Hulk said:


> He has to know he's probably going to get thrown to the skip if they don't make top four, so he's trying to change the aims. With van Gaal lurking and not a whole lot of job prospects for a mong with still really no experience, he knows he needs this. He also played Kyle Walker at right wing and Lennon, whose one talent is his ability to get to the byline and make decent cutbacks, anywhere but on the right for the past several weeks though, so I can't see this working for him.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao


:agree:


----------



## Rush

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Seabs said:


> *Nobody deserves to win the title this season so expect me to shit over your celebrations at the end of the season Joel and co/Kiz/Rush & co :lel*


you are one cheeky cunt mate



Liam Miller said:


> Why is hendo used? only ass whooping he has handed out is to rentboys in alleys around liverpool or a ****** like :brodgers


:banderas Hendo is gold. Consistantly underrated by people b/c he doesn't grab the headlines like a Suarez or Sturridge, while being just as important to the side. 



united_07 said:


> Mail are saying Cleverley has been offered a new 5 year £60k a week contract....


Thats about 59k too much.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Rockhead said:


> I like that Mourinho keeps saying that we aren't favorites for the title. Some people will criticize it, but I doubt anyone really wants the pressure of being touted "the favorites" for the title. Especially when the season is still close.


Fair enough if he wants to keep saying that, it's his decision. But I wish the media would call him on his bullshit rather than collectively going "Oh José, you're so wacky and adorable..." every week.

The ass-kissing of Mourinho from the press this season really has reached new heights.



> Thats about 59k too much.


61k too much. He should be paying us to play and train. A bit of online bullying and he gets a pay-rise, fucking ridiculous.


----------



## kennedy=god

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Did you actually watch the two Spurs thrashings under AVB? As already explained, he deployed horrendously inappropriate tactics for those games. If you play a high line against Liverpool with Capoue at CB, you're going to be mugged off. If you play a high line and a team full of average players away at the Either against Citeh's multitude of pacey attacking players then you're asking for trouble. I've already pointed out that the performance versus Man City at White Lane was pathetic, but they didn't bottle it or lack character today, they just played very poorly in a few moments that led to some absolute comedy goals. They even controlled the game in the first half and were well in the game until the sending off. A couple comical goals ended up flattering Chelsea in what was a comfortable win, but hardly a battering.
> 
> Notice "they". I don't support Spurs, so I'm not "some disgruntled fan on an internet forum". That comment was an absolute cop out anyway, seeing as that means any time you disagree with a manager's opinion then you must be talking shit, going by your logic...
> 
> The main problem that I had with your poverty level post was that you said their "main problem" was a lack of fight, when quite clearly it isn't. Maybe it's has been a problem at times, but their lack of top four quality is a far bigger issue. Then you have to add in AVB's tactical misuse of the squad, as well as Sherwood's naivety that has been present at times during his first managerial tenure. You were typing as if Spurs' squad is full of top class players that are under performing or just uninterested, when in reality there are quite a few of them who have been punching above their weight by securing a regular game for them.
> 
> As for:
> 
> *"that's stuff that can't really be addressed until the end of the season. The resilience & character of the squad is something that can"*
> 
> What a load of bollocks! Are you suggesting that a manager or sports scientist can turn mentally weak players into strong minded leaders with a couple months of the season to go? Are you suggesting that derogatory public comments from a rookie manager (LOL at comparing him to Fergie who had an aura about him due to his success in the game, while his early days were in a different era) are likely to motivate the highly paid "star players" within the squad in the era of player power? You're incredibly naive if you think so, especially when the biggest issue is that Spurs have often been set up to try and aggressively win games against superior opposition.
> 
> *EDIT: Just seen this.*
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think it's a good idea to undermine your players in public when they've generally done very well for you as a manager? I don't, and I'd certainly call that "management 101".
> 
> It's not just about gaining short term reactions, it's also about long term control. If your manager over reacts in public to a poor but hardly gutless performance with comments that allude to the latter then what is he supposed to do when they have a proper shocker? It's weird because Spurs have done really well for him, winning lots of games. The comments he made are the sort you should probably save after a long poor run of form, if anything. You pick and choose your moments when having a go, otherwise it loses affect over time. AVB was a perfect example of this. He kept opening his trap in public, making stupid comments that undermined his players (and the club) and that was a large part of his downfall.
> 
> It's also incredibly naive to want a manager to slag his players off in public. You want Moyes to lay into the players, but based on this season he would have been doing that every week so it clearly would have lost its affect over time. That's what the changing room is for, you keep that in house. The players know the manager's real feelings, so there's no need for him to repeat it in public and further humiliate them (after they've done that for themselves on the pitch and been dressed down in the changing room for it).
> 
> I think that most people have acknowledged that Sherwood has gained great results, just that he has been lucky at times. That's not calling him an "idiot", just calling it like it is. The Palace game being an example of that.
> 
> I don't think that anyone's expecting them to capitulate either btw.


Ok, this debate is going nowhere. You take a different view-point on things far too seriously and personally, and it's quite hard to talk to somebody who gets so easily. Clearly, I've touched a nerve. I hope you don't always get as aggressively defensive as you have done here. Btw, there's a few times in that post where you've completely twisted my words and made out I've said or implied something that I clearly didn't. For starters, I never said you can turn them into "strong-minded winners", I said he could start trying to change their mentality & attitude right now. I also never compared him to Ferguson, I just said he used the sort of motivational trick that Ferguson often used. Btw, it was blindingly obvious how suicidal AVB's high-line was against City & Liverpool, and yes, I noticed it, but that's simply one of many problems.

I had noticed & mentioned before that there seemed to be a lack of characters and leaders at Spurs before today, and it looked like it became a big problem, and when somebody who's worked with the group on a day-to-day basis makes the same statement, it's pretty clear that it's a problem. You're of course allowed to have a different opinion than something, but on this specific subject I don't believe that you're qualified to correct Sherwood on the squad's mentality. As I said, he's been working with them on a daily basis, you watch them on a screen for 90 minutes once a week. Sorry mate, you can insult me & my posts as much as you want, but you're not going to convince me you know more about the character of the squad than the manager of the squad itself. Sometimes, you've just got to accept that there's a limit to what you know.

Now, I'm not trying to convince you to think differently, as I know you're definitely never going to, I'm just explaining my opinion further, as you pretty angrily expressed your dislike of my opinion. I hope you know that I'm not changing my mind on this.


----------



## Goku

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



THE DARK NAANDRE BAKER said:


> You shouldn't ever talk about your players like that in public. It's one thing to condemn a team performance for being poor based on skill, but questioning the players attitude and bravery in public is only asking for widespread disillusionment. That's man management 101. Saying things like "a lack of characters" and "we need to show more gut" is especially daft when you've just lost a game due to poor individual errors rather than a lack of fight.


Worked for Bayern tbf.

Don't see anything wrong with the interview.


----------



## Andre

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



kennedy=god said:


> Ok, this debate is going nowhere. You take a different view-point on things far too seriously and personally, and it's quite hard to talk to somebody who gets so easily. Clearly, I've touched a nerve. I hope you don't always get as aggressively defensive as you have done here. Btw, there's a few times in that post where you've completely twisted my words and made out I've said or implied something that I clearly didn't. For starters, I never said you can turn them into "strong-minded winners", I said he could start trying to change their mentality & attitude right now. I also never compared him to Ferguson, I just said he used the sort of motivational trick that Ferguson often used. Btw, it was blindingly obvious how suicidal AVB's high-line was against City & Liverpool, and yes, I noticed it, but that's simply one of many problems.
> 
> I had noticed & mentioned before that there seemed to be a lack of characters and leaders at Spurs before today, and it looked like it became a big problem, and when somebody who's worked with the group on a day-to-day basis makes the same statement, it's pretty clear that it's a problem. You're of course allowed to have a different opinion than something, but on this specific subject I don't believe that you're qualified to correct Sherwood on the squad's mentality. As I said, he's been working with them on a daily basis, you watch them on a screen for 90 minutes once a week. Sorry mate, you can insult me & my posts as much as you want, but you're not going to convince me you know more about the character of the squad than the manager of the squad itself. Sometimes, you've just got to accept that there's a limit to what you know.
> 
> Now, I'm not trying to convince you to think differently, as I know you're definitely never going to, I'm just explaining my opinion further, as you pretty angrily expressed your dislike of my opinion. I hope you know that I'm not changing my mind on this.


Yeah, I agree. It’s going nowhere because you continue to miss the point.

I’m not arguing that they haven’t lacked fight at times, I’ve clearly alluded that this probably HAS been a problem. The issue I originally had was with this quote, focusing on the last part:

“there is clearly a lack of fight in that Spurs side, *has been their main problem for a while actually”*

That really isn’t true when you consider that this has affected them in half a dozen or so games this season. Aspects such as the loss of Bale, poor summer signings, a lack of stability in regards to managers and a lack of quality in the squad has affected Spurs for the entire season. Then add in issues such as poor tactics and AVB’s mental man management for the two months prior to his sacking which have caused them problems in certain games and you have a rounder picture. Is a lack of fight their main problem? No, because it’s not even a constant like so many other factors. So while it probably has been an issue (and I agree with you on that part) it really isn’t the main part.

As for having less knowledge than Sherwood because I’m not able to witness what happens at Spurs’ training sessions…what does that have to do with the price of milk? I personally believe that Sherwood’s comments, which were in regards to the 4-0 loss at Chelsea, were knee jerkish and unnecessary. Did I need to go training sessions to form an opinion on the validity of comments that were in reaction to a one off game? No, all I needed to do was to watch the Chelsea/Spurs game to form an opinion that at least 10/11ths of that team put in a shift. Three of the goals were down to poor individual mistakes, but none of which showed a lack of character by bottling tackles or failing to chase a marker (aka like Redmond did for us against Villa). Are those players possibly guilty of having played with a lack of skill and intelligence? Yes. Does that mean that they lacked “guts”? No. The red card also had a massive effect on the game as we all know. 

Again, this is basing an opinion on a reaction to one poor performance. In previous weeks Sherwood has been full of praise for his player’s heart and ability to “win ugly” against Cardiff. Hell, even in the 5-1 home loss to Man City he said that they showed “a great team spirit” until the fourth goal was conceded. Now considering that Spurs won their two previous games (one being the GUTSY comeback against Dnipro) the reaction from Sherwood must have mostly been generated by the performance against Chelsea where they didn’t lack character, but skill and intelligence. That was why I had an issue with Sherwood’s comments because he seemed to overreact to that one game.

As for twisting your words, I wasn’t twisting anything at all. This thing here between the brackets--- > (?) Implies that a question is being asked. In a discussion when two posters are trying to reach an understanding questions are often asked. You obviously know this (disclaimer: and this is just banter, just so you don’t think it’s personal!), but your response suggests otherwise. From my personal understanding sports psychologists and disciplinarian man management methods are two of the main ways of instilling greater resilience within sports players, hence why I asked you those questions and whether you believed they would have a short term effect because I clearly disagree. I also stated “if you think so”, suggesting that I’m giving you the chance to state otherwise. You still haven’t mentioned what aspects of their “mentality and attitude” can be changed, that quote being the one that prompted me to spout off about “strong minded winners” seeing as that covers the mentality part. Meanwhile you still fail to acknowledge that poor tactical offerings can potentially be improved before the end of the season (LOL at playing Lennon in the hole, Walker on the right wing, etc) so it’s not true that some of the problems can’t be fixed before the end of the season.

I’ve also got to laugh at the insinuation that this has become personal when it’s merely my frustration over your inability to comprehend what I’m writing. Meanwhile, if you’re going to become upset over banter and forum in-jokes then you really shouldn’t be posting here in the first place. The same goes for you having your opinion criticised in the first place. I wouldn’t have had an issue with you criticising my so called opinions, but as I’ve just explained they’re not actually my opinions for the most part while we actually tend to agree on a couple of points without you having even realised :lol

Likewise, if you disagree then that’s your right to do so, just make sure that we’re actually disagreeing on the same things :argh:



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Worked for Bayern tbf.
> 
> Don't see anything wrong with the interview.


Yeah it did, and as I’ve already alluded to this has worked in other situations because there will always be exceptions to the rule. I’m not sure why I originally put “never”, especially when I’ve lived through examples of this having worked for Norwich (albeit only the once with Worthington for a brief spell in late 2005, before he lost the changing room in 2006), as well as the alternatives such as Glenn Roeder and Peter Grant. That was clunky wording on my part when really it should be “more often than not you shouldn’t”.

Regardless, I’m still sticking to my original opinion that this interview was random and quite an overreaction when you consider the circumstances and Sherwood’s contrasting views in recent weeks.


----------



## Hamada

#FreeLloris


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABK

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Rockhead said:


> Looks like Torres pulling out with injury wasn't so bad. Nothing first half, poor defending galore in the second. While Vertonghen kicking the ball away after slipping was bad, wtf was Kaboul doing? Checking his shoelaces and not coming back and defending. Penalty was a gift, but I'll take that. Sandro falling over was funny, nice to see Ba score. Walker is so bad, I'll pray for England if he is the number 1 in June.
> 
> Scoreline is really flattering. Its still a huge win. City still have three games in hand, but we are just picking up 3 points week in and week out. Hopefully they drop points in one of the make up fixtures.
> 
> Highlight was Jose pulling Sherwood's hand out of his pocket and shaking it, before heading back early.
> 
> The Arsenal fixture is the last one we really need to win for me, if we pick up all these coming games AND beat Arsenal, we might be able to afford a loss at Anfield.


I'm worried about our form away from home when facing stubborn sides that sit back but we do seem to grind out wins even when playing poorly. 



reDREDD said:


> JOEL, Rockhead, what do you think
> 
> around 10 games left in the season. Is it time to BELIEVE?


:jose where's my name?

I've been secretly believing since beating City at Etihad. I'm also enjoying how Mou plays down our chances week in week out lol.



Rockhead said:


> I like that Mourinho keeps saying that we aren't favorites for the title. Some people will criticize it, but I doubt anyone really wants the pressure of being touted "the favorites" for the title. Especially when the season is still close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the remaining fixtures. With respect to smaller sides and all, we should be beating all of those teams, especially all the fixtures at the Bridge. Winning the game against Arsenal would give us nice distance from Arsenal, and is probably the point I think we are genuine favorites to win the title.. I'd like to go into Anfield with less pressure to win, that's why winning the fixtures before is really crucial. Also need City to cough up some of their fixtures, idk how their schedule looks but three wins (from the ones in hand) and they are on top with a better GD.
> 
> Oscar needs to sort himself out desperately. Hazard has been excellent, but he will be due a game or two where he doesn't perform as well. Its good to see Eto'o scoring, between the two Eto'o and Torres are doing a decent enough job of picking up goals. The defenders and midfielders also helping out with goals is a plus. We never destroy a team (well maybe today counts), but do enough to win the game. Ugly or pretty, its the mark of champions.
> 
> steamed hams, you are up first in the Chelsea TITLE CHARGE, ..... :benteke


We have 4 games at the Bridge from now till the end of the season. We should win all those. I'm confident we will beat Arsenal. I'd love if City go back to their early season form away from home. Hopefully the pressure to pick up points in their outstanding games gets to them as well. :moyes2 pls don't go on self-ass whupp at OT. 

Oscar needs rest desperately. And so does Hazard but clearly Mou isn't the type that takes risks even when we're winning. Nice to see Ba and Schurrle more involved lately. I'd like to see more of Salah as well.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

i'm confident that with everyone fully fit we will win the title. we've desperately missed the kun/negredo partnership, as well as fernandinho. our dip has coincided with all 3 being injured or carrying a problem, which negredo has been for weeks.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Utterly brilliant Blades. I honestly would not back anyone against us at the minute, we are so solid and confident it's just ridiculous. 9 wins in a row with just 1 goal conceded is excellent, regardless of what level it's at.

Harry Maguire has had every forward he's played this season in his back pocket, Connor Coady is looking irreplaceable in midifeld and Murphy, Flynn, Baxter and Scougall will undoubtedly have an absolute field day against the full-backs on the big Wembley pitch. Canner wait like, will actually be able to enjoy a day out at Wembley for once.


----------



## EGame

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

How have Spurs managed to turn Vertonghen into potato salad?

That was one of the worst defensive displays I have ever seen.


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

@Chelsea fans

Win the Prem or win the CL this season? Just curious if you had the choice


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

http://www.theaa.com/route-planner/...3861800|HA9 0WS, Wembley|STREET|519231|185657

for those Arsenal fans who don't know how to get there.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Lee Cattermole fucking loves Steve Bruce.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Jekyll and Hyde performance which typifies our season. Especially our ability to go full potato vs Hull. Putting Cattermole on the half way line for the second when he's on a yellow (which was harsh in the first place) but the backpass for the third was full potato. Probably means Bridcutt starts vs Palace next week. Super depressing to see Fletcher play this season, shadow of last year. Massive run of league games coming up, need to quickly move on from this and focus on those. Credit to Bruce though, he knows how to beat us and looks to have secured europa league for them next year if they can get past Sheff Utd (which I guess isn't a forgone conclusion given their impressive run). Irks me how much he brings up us turning on him due to his heritage but i suppose it takes the attention off the fact he was actually sacked for a shite run of form after a couple of pretty good seasons. Done a good job down Hull. Nice to see Davey Meyler doing well too.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Wigan!


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Hmm, City to go out, which would be funny, but then Arsenal stroll to an FA Cup win.

Or City to come back and knock Arsenal out which continues their barren spell but then City stroll to an FA Cup win.

:hmm:


----------



## Death Rider

Or wigan to go all the way and win again :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## united_07

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Slient Alarm said:


> Hmm, City to go out, which would be funny, but then Arsenal stroll to an FA Cup win.
> 
> Or City to come back and knock Arsenal out which continues their barren spell but then City stroll to an FA Cup win.
> 
> :hmm:


its arsenal, they'll find a way to fuck it up somehow


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



DocBlue said:


> @Chelsea fans
> 
> Win the Prem or win the CL this season? Just curious if you had the choice


Premier League. It's been far too long since we last won it.


----------



## DocBlue

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

I was thinking CL. More of an achievement IMO, plus three european cups in a row, although it has been a while in the Prem and at the start of the season I'd have probably said Prem over CL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

another game against lower opposition, another tame, uninspired performance

forgetting another demi blunder, we haven't looked like scoring. had a lot of the ball, done bugger all with it. surprised kolarov didn't start, clichy has offered nothing attack wise, and neither has micah. yaya sitting deep again. yaya doing nothing again. kun and negredo essentially being marked out of the game with ease.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Damn, City in the semis. Well at least it's at Wembley.


----------



## EGame

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

JAMES THE GOAT PERCH


----------



## Andre

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Clichy :lmao.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

what was clichy doing :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

GOAT WIGAN

MANCHESTER SHITY


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WHY ISN'T KYLE WALKER IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Damn, Wigan in the semis. Well at least it's at Wembley.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

anyone willing to pay money for micah richards still?

no?

didn't think so.

clichy will cop all the blame but it was a shocking 'effort' from micah to let the ball in so easily.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Well, I've just thrown the princely sum of €2 on City to win.

Money money yeah yeah.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

For all that's good in the world, please no more Dave Whelan Wembley trips. Get a grip, City.

Also, LOL @ Pelligrini's hoody straight out of the backroom of River Island.

Edit: 

:vince4


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

£20 on City @ 6/1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Goal shouldn't have stood. Lescott was a mile offside and interfering with play.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

:lmao I don't believe this shit. BRAVE Wigan won't let go of the FA Cup :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

C'mon City. Get that equaliser.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Steve Gomez in full WOAT mode.

Wigan might be better off playing with 10.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

QUADRUPLOL!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

City :ti


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Dave Whelan is going to Wembley!


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mikey Damage said:


> I get the feeling Arsenal will win tomorrow, and City will falter at some point before the final. Setting up another Arsenal vs B'City type final. Yeah, that'll please the muppets. A FA Cup trophy.
> 
> So disappointed with how this season transpired.


Nailed it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Will be hilarious when Arsenal fuck this up.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Wenger should be sacked if you somehow fuck up & don't end up winning this thing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

So Hull, Wigan or Sheffield United will be in Europe next season. Wow.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Damn i love Dave Whelan.


----------



## AEA

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

:lol City 

Wigan :mark:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Now, please don't find a way to fuck it up boys...  We really have to win the FA Cup from here. Don't care what happens in the League. It's lost already. But this is a golden chance to get the monkey off the back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Can't believe Mikey is turning up his snobby nose as the FA Cup.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

I think everyone will agree that Arsenal should fold as a club if they fail to win the FA Cup.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Would have liked Arsenal in the semi as there'd be no chance of us getting a result and hence there'd be a lot less pressure on us to win and I'd be able to enjoy the day out more, but having said that think we have a decent chance of doing a job on Dull and you can't knock the chance to go to an FA Cup final and probably get into Europe. 

The draw gives us the chance to beat Arsenal in the final though and that would just be incredible, perfect revenge for the 2003 semi where Seaman pulled off the best save I have ever seen in my life and Graham Poll put in an performance that warranted an investigation.


----------



## seabs

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

*Why doesn't any team in the country want to be perceived as a good team this season? :draper2

City probably saw Pelle in that hoody and thought fuck it if he doesn't care then neither do we.*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

What a performance from Boyce. 

Hull's turn on Saturday, just take a point. Probably the best time to take something from City this season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/25765975

Nope


----------



## DA

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Seabs said:


> *Why doesn't any team in the country want to be perceived as a good team this season? :draper2*


:brodgers :sturridge :suarez1 :stevie :hendo2

Seabs plz


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Quadruple loses to Wigan?

It's only a matter of time...


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

HULL FUCKING TIGERS


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Wenger will never have a better chance to stop the trophy drought


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Should be easy for arsenal now but fuck knows this season.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Its been easy for Arsenal before and they have fucked it up


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

-It was the media that hyped up the Quadruple for a moment like this where they can tear us down again with the whole, big money spenders can't get the job done bravado, Kompany said not to hype it up in the papers for ages, but carry on-


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

I swear, the cup is just begging Arsenal to lift it, Wenger better not bottle it, the double is a hairslip away


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

What Double ?


----------



## Andre

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

The FA Cup and the top four trophy, of course :wenger


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Wenger is really a specialist in failing if he doesn't win this year's FA cup...


----------



## Mikey Damage

Joel said:


> Can't believe Mikey is turning up his snobby nose as the FA Cup.


Definitely not the trophy we should have chased this year. If Arsenal were meddling around in 5th right now it'd be a different story. 

January left an unwashable bitter taste. Not pleased. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Mikey Damage said:


> Definitely not the trophy we should have chased this year. If Arsenal were meddling around in 5th right now it'd be a different story.
> 
> January left an unwashable bitter taste. Not pleased.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who is to say if you made signings they would have came in and settled straight into a team pushing for a league title?


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*










I still don't know how he makes that tackle?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Mikey Damage said:


> Definitely not the trophy we should have chased this year. If Arsenal were meddling around in 5th right now it'd be a different story.
> 
> January left an unwashable bitter taste. Not pleased.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So because you're upset that you didn't spend money in the window you're now looking down on a possible trophy?


----------



## EGame

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Cliffy Byro said:


> What Double ?


FA Cup + Community Shield (next year)

Throw in the Emirates Cup and Arsenal will be treble winners.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

BIG GAME CHOKERS MAN CITY

MAGIC OF THE FA CUP

MANCINI IN


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Bayern
Chelsea
Barcelona
Wigan

The teams to have won at Etihad this season. The last 3 champions of Europe. And Wigan.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Don't you remember the historic Wigan Champions League triumph of 2009/10?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Joel said:


> Who is to say if you made signings they would have came in and settled straight into a team pushing for a league title?


We'll never know. Can't miss the shot you don't take. Arsene took no shot.

Which was incredibly frustrating given Walcott's and Ramsey's injury. Add in that Ramsey is still out, and Wilshere is now out. It'd be nice to have some reinforcement besides the Swede. Who is also hurt. Dafuq.

And it's easy for you to point, your manager showed ambition and signed up quality in Matic. That ambition has lead to a fairly good chance at a Prem title.



Hank Scorpio said:


> So because you're upset that you didn't spend money in the window you're now looking down on a possible trophy?


Yes. Problem? It's a FA Cup. It'll be nice to stiff the media that points to the drought. But when you're leading the Prem on February 1st, and pretty much done by March 10th, it's hard to be happy with a FA Cup trophy. 

I mean, how many Arsenal fans are happy right now with our how Prem standing has fallen? Will a FA cup really salvage this? First chance we've had since 2007 for the Prem, and......nothing.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

We were leading the Prem at Christmas Mikey, doubt you'd find many Liverpool fans incredibly disappointed that while we're not first anymore. Arsenal hasn't won a trophy in yonks, be happy if you get the FA Cup while retaining your CL place.


----------



## Mikey Damage

They really need to hand out top four trophies. Fo realz. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

a) Mikey's gloom is ridiculous. The taunting hyenas don't talk about league title droughts or never winning the Champions League. Their word is "trophy." Good chance their party ends this year.

b) Not one of the people saying "LOL Arsenal will blow it LOL" would bet big money against them vs. Wigan or in a prospective final. Not one.

c) The chances at the league title don't look good, but no chance? Fuck that. There is NO GREAT TEAM this year. Chelsea are shit in the context of past champions and make the 2010-11 United squad look like Bayern by comparison at times. This is the time Arsenal turned it up out of nowhere last season. Ramsey is coming back. Nothing is over.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

oh look arsenal won and another team lost and brickhouse magically came back to life 

praise jeebus










fuck pique. Barca need to sign boyce last week


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

tbf his third point is pretty sensational :banderas


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Brickhouse said:


> a) Mikey's gloom is ridiculous. The taunting hyenas don't talk about league title droughts or never winning the Champions League. Their word is "trophy." Good chance their party ends this year.
> 
> b) Not one of the people saying "LOL Arsenal will blow it LOL" would bet big money against them vs. Wigan or in a prospective final. Not one.
> 
> c) The chances at the league title don't look good, but no chance? Fuck that. There is NO GREAT TEAM this year. Chelsea are shit in the context of past champions and make the 2010-11 United squad look like Bayern by comparison at times. This is the time Arsenal turned it up out of nowhere last season. Ramsey is coming back. Nothing is over.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



reDREDD said:


> oh look arsenal won and another team lost and brickhouse magically came back to life
> 
> praise jeebus


Tell us. How were you spending your MONTHS LONG sabbatical that mysteriously ended when Chelsea won at City?

You're so dim you can't even see your own hilarious hypocrisy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Brickhouse not denying he only shows his face when Arsenal win. How long will he disappear for when they finish 4th again?


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

I really hope we don't finish 4th. I really hate those Champions League play-offs early in the season. I know we've never lost in them before, but I can't help feeling like we're due losing one. If we hold on for a top 3 finish and win the FA Cup, I'll be happy. I wouldn't have predicted that at the start of the season, so I'll take it.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Rush said:


> Brickhouse not denying he only shows his face when Arsenal win. How long will he disappear for when they finish 4th again?


The poster. Who called me out. Left for MONTHS and returned on the very day Chelsea beat City. You choose to focus on me.

Flattered.

Is saying they'll finish fourth now the insult du jour? Can't keep track. Back in August, the hyenas swore we'd have no chance to extend the CL streak. Just like they said last year. And the year before. It doesn't have to be deemed a big accomplishment but it is a hilarious failure of detractors that they can't get just one of their "THIS is the year" catcalls right.


----------



## Rush

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

No one has ever said Arsenal isn't making the top 4. Grow up lad. The thing damn near everyone in this thread said is that Arsenal were going to fuck up and not win the title. Lets have a quick look at the table, yep pretty good prediction everyone. Well done.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Kroos saying in the Bayern press conference that he would consider moving to a team not in the champions league if he leaves Bayern, but im guessing this is just something to negotiate a better deal


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

If Kroos becomes available, expect World War III for the right to sign him.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Are you saying a clueless Scot doesn't win WWIII?


----------



## Vader

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

If it comes down to a fight for Kroos then I look forward to seeing him play for West Ham. No one is beating Allardyce in a fight.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

lol @Chelsea fans calling out another supporter because he shows up only when his team wins


----------



## Vader

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Yeah, no one here is like that. Other than Brickhouse and formerly Cookie Monster. We're all here through the shit, 'dem Scousers have had to put up with loads.


----------



## God™

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

I post more when we're playing like shit. It's how I release my anger.


----------



## Curry

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



#dealwithit said:


> I really hope we don't finish 4th. I really hate those Champions League play-offs early in the season. *I know we've never lost in them before, but I can't help feeling like we're due losing one*. If we hold on for a top 3 finish and win the FA Cup, I'll be happy. I wouldn't have predicted that at the start of the season, so I'll take it.


As the tables stand, you'd avoid Napoli, Zenit, Schalke and Porto due to seeding and the only team you'd really need to worry about would be Bilbao, who you should be beating tbh. Lille/Vitesse/Metalist/second place in Belgium/Cyprus/Denmark/Turkey/Greece/Switzerland shouldn't be any bother for Arsenal.


----------



## Hamada

Vader said:


> Yeah, no one here is like that. Other than Brickhouse and formerly Cookie Monster. We're all here through the shit, 'dem Scousers have had to put up with loads.



Dem feels.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



> Newcastle midfielder Dan Gosling has admitted a Football Association misconduct charge in relation to betting rules.
> 
> The FA says the charge concerns "multiple breaches" and that Gosling has requested a personal hearing to answer his case.


DAN GOSLING

Also, Pardew will have his hearing tomorrow apparently. Most likely a stadium ban.


----------



## EGame

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

For anyone who actually watches Toni Kroos would see that he is the second most overrated German player behind Sami Khedira. 

Maybe third now that Ozil has gone full potato from semi-potato at Real Madrid.


----------



## Goku

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



EGame said:


> For anyone who actually watches Toni Kroos would see that he is the second most overrated German player behind Sami Khedira.
> 
> Maybe third now that Ozil has gone full potato from semi-potato at Real Madrid.


And how many Bayern matches have you watched this season?

Do continue to spread your butthurt everywhere tho. It's best for everybody.


----------



## EGame

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> And how many Bayern matches have you watched this season?
> 
> Do continue to spread your butthurt everywhere tho. It's best for everybody.


lolll y u mad? 

Kroos isn't that great dude. Pep would dump Kroos in a second if it meant keeping Gotze or CUNThiago, there is a valid reason for that. 

Guarantee you that if he ends up leaving Bayern/bundesliga he will end up like Kagawa/Sahin/Gomez.


----------



## kingfunkel

Wow that's a turn up for the books, just seen a Dave Whelan interview where he didn't mention his gammy leg :O

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



kingfunkel said:


> Wow that's a turn up for the books, just seen a Dave Whelan interview where he didn't mention his gammy leg :O
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dave Whelan broke his leg y'know?


----------



## Humph

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

I hear Malaga want to retire the number 22 as well.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Brickhouse said:


> Tell us. How were you spending your MONTHS LONG sabbatical that mysteriously ended when Chelsea won at City?
> 
> You're so dim you can't even see your own hilarious hypocrisy.





Brickhouse said:


> The poster. Who called me out. Left for MONTHS and returned on the very day Chelsea beat City. You choose to focus on me.
> 
> Flattered.
> 
> Is saying they'll finish fourth now the insult du jour? Can't keep track. Back in August, the hyenas swore we'd have no chance to extend the CL streak. Just like they said last year. And the year before. It doesn't have to be deemed a big accomplishment but it is a hilarious failure of detractors that they can't get just one of their "THIS is the year" catcalls right.





Rocky Mark said:


> lol @Chelsea fans calling out another supporter because he shows up only when his team wins



damn guys i had no idea i was so missed. i thought all i was good for was Rush saying im not the worst chelsea fan when he argues with Joel and when DA wants to spread rep

i will try to limit my absences on WF as much as possible so all of you can enjoy my wonderful presence


----------



## DA

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



reDREDD said:


> damn guys i had no idea i was so missed. i thought all i was good for was Rush saying im not the worst chelsea fan when he argues with Joel and *when DA wants to spread red*


I've never negged you?









Plz edit or people will think I'm not a nice guy :jose


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

sorry i CGSed

meant to say rep

u r ok DA


----------



## DA

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

bama4


----------



## Goku

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



EGame said:


> lolll y u mad?
> 
> Kroos isn't that great dude. Pep would dump Kroos in a second if it meant keeping Gotze or CUNThiago, there is a valid reason for that.
> 
> Guarantee you that if he ends up leaving Bayern/bundesliga he will end up like Kagawa/Sahin/Gomez.


Is that why Kroos has played the most minutes for Bayern this season outside of Manuer Neuer?

It's true that he won't be as good outside the Bayern system. His game has been taylor-made for us.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

im still not sure what the fuck his best position is tbhendo

is he a CM or CAM or winger or what. him and muller, theyre so confusing :jose


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Kroos would be Barcelona's best player. After their manager.


----------



## Goku

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

They're both his best position. The great thing about Guardiola's current system is how versatile it is. The 4-1-4-1 is rarely stable, but the players are so well in tune with each other that they transition from a 4-2-3-1 to a 2-1-4-3 when switching from defense to attack.

Even when Guardiola lines up with a 4-2-3-1 at the start, Kroos always plays ahead of Lahm/Bastian/Javi. Pep originally used Kroos as CAM and Thiago as the CDM, but Thiago is not as strong defensively and is better suited to fight less skilled CBs than midfield generals.

I can't see Mou ever changing from the standard 4-2-3-1 that focuses on counter-attack, especially in the big games. Against weak teams, you can pretty much play anything and still be in with a chance, so Kroos might not be the ideal fit in Chelsea. Kroos is great at counter-attacking as seen under Heynckes last season but he's even better in possession. His ball-retention is incredible. If Mou ever chooses to move for him, it will be as CAM.

Still, Bayern is the perfect team for Kroos, and he's worked very hard to adapt to this system that it would be a waste for him to move.

Muller on the other hand is a vastly different player. He can play anywhere and be equally effective, either wing, CF, CAM, just as long as he has room to run into. He's probably our most intelligent player in attack.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

City Woman ‏@CityWoman_MCFC 1h

ENTER TO WIN: Tickets to see @onedirection at the Etihad Stadium. Details here: http://manc.it/1gh0Cde pic.twitter.com/nSnpTH4Qse

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

ENTERED

:mark:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Mikey Damage said:


> We'll never know. Can't miss the shot you don't take. Arsene took no shot.
> 
> Which was incredibly frustrating given Walcott's and Ramsey's injury. Add in that Ramsey is still out, and Wilshere is now out. It'd be nice to have some reinforcement besides the Swede. Who is also hurt. Dafuq.
> 
> And it's easy for you to point, your manager showed ambition and signed up quality in Matic. That ambition has lead to a fairly good chance at a Prem title.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Problem? It's a FA Cup. It'll be nice to stiff the media that points to the drought. But when you're leading the Prem on February 1st, and pretty much done by March 10th, it's hard to be happy with a FA Cup trophy.
> 
> I mean, how many Arsenal fans are happy right now with our how Prem standing has fallen? Will a FA cup really salvage this? First chance we've had since 2007 for the Prem, and......nothing.


Agree and disagree.

Wenger lost his marbles in the January transfer window. We lost Ramsey in December. Theo was out in the second week of Jan. The transfer window was bacially screaming at Wenger to reinforce, which he didn't and that's the primary reason why we're 4th despite leading for 19 weeks. I never thought we'd win the League. I've always said that Chelsea's scrappy way of winning was more dangerous than City's smashing of teams, but it was mainly City or Chelsea. But if we had strengthened in January, we'd have given ourselves a platform and even if we hadn't won it after that, we would have tried at least.

Having said that, I won't be disappointed if we win the FA Cup. It's a trophy! It's the FA Cup. This isn't the COC either. If anybody would have told you at the start of the season that Arsenal would win the FA Cup and finish in the top-4, wouldn't you have taken it? I understand where you're coming from. Being top of the table for 19 weeks, and we end up 4th. That's outrageous but I'm not surprised at all. The FA Cup would end the drought. We need to win something. We can build on that success. What's important is to get the monkey off the back and we can do it with the FA Cup. Imagine another season with no trophies! The FA Cup + Top-4 is a success for us and will be the best season we've had in the Emirates era.

FA Cup does salvage it because we end the drought. More than the gravity of the trophy, it gives our players the taste of winning, of victory and we can build on that. The Ozil signing proved that we can spend now. Not as much as Chelsea but we can and along with a belief, what's to suppose that we can't challenge for the title again next season? We need this win, the FA Cup, and for me that would count as a massive success, even though we were--at one point--5 points clear at the top. Even then though, I didn't think we could sustain it.

Even the FA Cup isn't secured yet! We are masters of bottling and if Wigan can beat City at the Etihad, why can't they beat us at Wembley? :wenger




#dealwithit said:


> I really hope we don't finish 4th. I really hate those Champions League play-offs early in the season. I know we've never lost in them before, but I can't help feeling like we're due losing one. If we hold on for a top 3 finish and win the FA Cup, I'll be happy. I wouldn't have predicted that at the start of the season, so I'll take it.


Yeah. That's what I'm hoping for: FA Cup + 3rd (if not 1st). :cool2


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Man, it's not outrageous. Yeah, you were on top for a long time, but being at the top early on doesn't mean much. Plus you were never 10pts ahead or anything like that. And you hadn't played the top teams. It's always been a close margin.

Mikey is acting like a spoilt brat for a supporter who hasn't seen his team win a trophy in a long time. Supporters like him doesn't deserve to see their club win anything.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Joel said:


> Man, it's not outrageous. Yeah, you were on top for a long time, but being at the top early on doesn't mean much. Plus you were never 10pts ahead or anything like that. And you hadn't played the top teams. It's always been a close margin.
> 
> Mikey is acting like a spoilt brat for a supporter who hasn't seen his team win a trophy in a long time. Supporters like him doesn't deserve to see their club win anything.


We could have been 7 points clear if we had beaten Everton at home... It's kinda painful when you think about that, but as you said, being at the top in December doesn't matter, and who expected Arsenal to be at the top of the table for 19 weeks at the start of the season? Even when we were at the top, many of us already knew that we'd fall behind at some point. You can't win the League without beating your competitors and we're unable to do that. I don't expect it to change either. Our form has been dipping--2 wins out of 6 in the League. Heck, I'm more confident of beating Bayern in the CL than beating Chelsea/City in the League.

FA Cup is one wonderful achievement for us. It ends the jinx. It brings the first trophy to the Emirates. That, in itself, is an incredible feat. For the past many seasons, there wasn't "next season" for us because we knew what to expect, but if we win the FA Cup this season, there will be a next season. The feeling itself is satisfying.

Also, I'd really hope that Arsenal fans and players don't assume that we've already won the Cup. We haven't and we need to remember Birmingham in 2011 in the League Cup Final. The FA Cup story is far from over.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Open and shut games today. no chance for Arsenal and Milan


----------



## DA

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

lel at any Arsenal fan turning their nose up at a trophy



> The FA ‏@FA 4m
> Newcastle manager Alan Pardew handed seven-match suspension after admitting FA misconduct charge


Newz


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

first 3 are a stadium ban, 4 after touchline ban


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

can't wait to see Valencia and Young back against Pool :moyes1


----------



## Rush

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Renegade™ said:


> can't wait to see Valencia and Young back against Pool :moyes1


neither can we :banderas


----------



## Vader

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Whenever I'm confident of playing Liverpool, we get absolutely bummed. Wonder if the opposite happens on Sunday?


----------



## wabak

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

We'll still get bummed, just hoping they use a lot of lube and take it slow.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Fellaini brace. 2-0.


----------



## CGS

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



wabak said:


> We'll still get bummed, just hoping they use a lot of lube and take it slow.












Gonna go in DRY 

Seriously though no idea how the Sunday match will go.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

probably because you can't predict the future


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

United won't lose.


----------



## Vader

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

I'm hoping Vidic doesn't play as him and Evra on the same side of defence against Suarez/Sturridge/Sterling is remarkably worrying. Reckon it'll be 2-1 either way, all depends on if we shit ourselves and start playing shocking passes like we've done numerous times.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

has 0-0 written all over it tbh.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Renegade™ said:


> has 0-0 written all over it tbh.












My brain say's we'll win based on form and considering that SAS are on fire. But my gut tells me other things. It's all so confusing.

:$


----------



## Rush

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

United will win 4-0. Its my lock of the week


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Liverpool 1-0 after some de Gea theatrics.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

We're the one team that aimless crosses will work against. Moyes has had this planned all along.


----------



## DA

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



> Marcus Christenson ‏@m_christenson 1h
> Nicklas Bendtner accused of threatening taxi driver, dropping his trousers & rubbing himself against the car in Copenhagen last night #afc


GOATS gonna GOAT


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*










:lmao


----------



## Daiko

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*





:banderas


----------



## united_07

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Nani is back in training, hasnt played since the start of december, still would much rather see him on the bench than ashley young


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Bendtner :lol :lol










Such style.


----------



## DA

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Not really looking forward to the weekend. Old Trafford is one of the toughest places to go in the league and our defense has been shambolic at times away from home this season. Skrtel is due one of _those_ games. I feel that our fullbacks can be gotten at too; everyone may rightly say that Valencia and Young are out of form but with their speed, I'd fancy my chances against Flanno and Cissokho if I were them. As for the midfield, I fear United will probably try to outnumber us. Southampton's midfield pretty much owned the ball in the match against us, and United's midfield will be a step up from that. We'll probably see Coutinho, if he's playing, trying to close down Carrick, which will leave SAS isolated. Easy pickings for the United defense. It'll be an extremely close game, not a lot of goals. I'd take a 0-0 right now and try and move a step closer to trying to cement fourth place.

Prediction: 0-5


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

HUMBLE and MODEST DA toning down dat smugness


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Who'd have thunk it, both united and liverpool fans are pessimistic about this game. I'll join in and say :moyes5 tactics will once again fail with sturridge and sterling having a field day, we'll score but just not enough to beat the scousers.


----------



## seabs

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



DA said:


> Not really looking forward to the weekend. Old Trafford is one of the toughest places to go in the league and our defense has been shambolic at times away from home this season. Skrtel is due one of _those_ games. I feel that our fullbacks can be gotten at too; everyone may rightly say that Valencia and Young are out of form but with their speed, I'd fancy my chances against Flanno and Cissokho if I were them. As for the midfield, I fear United will probably try to outnumber us. Southampton's midfield pretty much owned the ball in the match against us, and United's midfield will be a step up from that. We'll probably see Coutinho, if he's playing, trying to close down Carrick, which will leave SAS isolated. Easy pickings for the United defense. It'll be an extremely close game, not a lot of goals. I'd take a 0-0 right now and try and move a step closer to trying to cement fourth place.
> 
> Prediction: 0-5


*This is the most insulting post I've ever read as a Utd fan in the fitba threads. I see the white text now but fuck you all the same. DO NOT TAKE PITY ON MY FOOTBALL TEAM. Valencia may be faster than your wing backs but that means fuck all when he can't pass a ball. 

I hate not caring if we win or not vs Liverpool but it's hard to care about this season now. If we win then cool. If not then it's one step further away from Moyes and Europa League. Every match is almost a lose-lose situation the way I'm looking at it right now.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

:moyes7


----------



## DA

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Seabs using his admin powers to put that white text in my post :kobe

I was serious guyz


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

@mhardysport: No Remy, Debuchy, Ben Arfa OR Pardew for Newcastle at Fulham on Saturday

No Remy, No Benny, No Debuchy, No me gusta. BIG JOHN CARVER in charge too. Guaranteed Dr. Bunsen will pick up his first win now mane.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Haven't been this excited for a trip to these in years. Goals inbound.

Whatever happens it will be memorable (hopefully for good reasons!).


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

RVP saying he wants to stay and wants a new deal.

I'm happyish about that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

_♫ Robin, you're a cun.... ♫_ wait, he's staying?

_♫ Ohh Robin Van Persie! ♫_


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

well no one else would be dumb enough to give him, say 300k a week


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Joel said:


> Man, it's not outrageous. Yeah, you were on top for a long time, but being at the top early on doesn't mean much. Plus you were never 10pts ahead or anything like that. And you hadn't played the top teams. It's always been a close margin.
> 
> Mikey is acting like a spoilt brat for a supporter who hasn't seen his team win a trophy in a long time. Supporters like him doesn't deserve to see their club win anything.


Psh. Yeah, leading for 19 weeks does make one feel entitled a bit. Even if it's early, that's still half the season. 

We should get an asterisk on the trophy. Half owned by Arsenal. :|

Just wait to see my attitude if Arsenal bottle it in the semis or final.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*










:avb3

Moyes out. AVB in.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

avb's record is padded by piss easy europa league games


----------



## haribo

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Now let's see the stats when you take the Europa League out of the equation









EDIT: Well I paid the price for not refreshing in 3 mins


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

A WIN IS A WIN IS A WIN

#justiceforavb


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

without europa


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Kiz said:


> avb's record is padded by piss easy europa league games


True. But iirc, AVB wasn't doing _that_ bad in the league. It was more the raping of City and Liverpool and the shit style they were playing that was a big mark against him. But I'm pretty sure he was grinding out wins and wasn't far off top 4.

This isn't me saying he shouldn't have been sacked, btw.

Edit: Well scrap everything I just said after Kiz's last post. AVB is bollocks.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

jojo, nasty, kun and micah all out for the hull game. negredo obviously unfit and dzeko just rubbish.

so again we're relying on the midfield to score goals. basically chelsea now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

It will be interesting to see if Moyes sticks with Jones and Smalling at centre back. Woudnt mind seeing the same team that played against West Brom but im guessing Moyes will bring Welbeck in for Januzaj to play on the wing. Cant see him leaving any of RVP, Rooney or Mata out, after that im just hoping he plays fellaini over cleverley.

de gea

rafael smalling jones evra

carrick felllaini

mata rooney welbeck

rvp​


----------



## seabs

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

*Really can't see City beating Hull. Tough place to go, Hull are set up extremely well defensively and look more like being able to grab a goal at the other end now. City basically relying on Silva/Nasri/Yaya producing something special from midfield or Dzeko having a rare moment of motivation. Add all that on top of a Saturday lunch match coming back from a draining match in Barcelona Wednesday night. Plus it's City away to a team you'd expect them to beat on paper.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

At least City will have an excuse sorted when they don't win the title :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

they're not really excuses, they're just fact. we've missed either crucial players in important games, or we haven't had the required level of depth. it happens to every team. it's up to us now for these last 12 games or whatever to just get results. we might have spent a lot of money over the years, but that really means anything in the premier league.

we've spent a lot and still only named 24 in our squad list. these included the likes of boyata, nimely, wright, rodwell and micah who have given little to no service this season. nasty is the only player from the u/21 list to play. we seem to consistently have injured to our depth, jojo has been injured for much of the season, nasty's been out for a while, you can bank on one of rodwell/micah to be injured each week, each of our strikers have had various injury problems, kompany injured, the goalkeeper problems, etc etc.

like i said, every team has them, but for some reason, we don't have the adequate depth.

Stefan Coerts ‏@StefanCoerts 4m
#Feyenoord director Martin van Geel has confirmed that promising youngster Rodney #Kongolo (16) will leave the club for #MCFC.

excellent. another next patty vieira for our academy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Does Vieira still work for City?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

yes, he's our u/21 coach


----------



## seabs

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

*If City lose the title because they were hurt by squad depth then they only have themselves to blame given the resources at their disposal. Kinda funny how much they've needed Gaz Baz this season at times when Yaya or Fernandinho weren't available. Injuries are poor luck but not planning for them effectively is poor management.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

a lot of the money we've spent just hasn't worked out for players. we shelled out big money for guys like santa cruz, jo, etc etc, and many haven't worked out. lescott for 22 mil is right now looked at as way too much, but he played a massive part in the 2011-12 season, better than vinny for big parts of the season. 

we have a similar squad to chelsea in terms of players. they bemoan their lack of strikers, we bemoan our lack of defenders. they went out in the summer window and strengthened where they had to (matic). we tried to and failed on the last day (mangala). right now that could be the key detail, especially with our strikers massively out of form and a partner for vinny desperately needed. if we lose the title, it won't be a crisis. chelsea are a very, very good team, who have a very, very good manager. it'll be minuscule either way for the title.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

De Gea

Rafael Jones Smalling Evra

Carrick Fellaini

Mata Rooney Kagawa

RVP​
I'd give Januzaj a break, I think he's hit a wall this season, much like Sterling did last year. I'd still have him as an impact sub. Kagawa's impressed the last two games he's come on, I'd give him a shot to start with Mata. Young and Valencia have to have played there way out of the rotation. 

The rest of them pick themselves, although watch Moyes drop the big guy, put Jones in midfield and put Vidic at CB. Just watch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Kiz said:


> jojo, nasty, kun and micah all out for the hull game. negredo obviously unfit and dzeko just rubbish.
> 
> so again we're relying on the midfield to score goals. basically chelsea now.


Who is Jojo? Jovetic I presume?

Well this sucks for City, but great for us. Hopefully they don't pick up all 3 points against Hull. We really need them to drop points here and there. Not saying we are going to go out and pick up every point in our remaining 9 fixtures, but we really should be picking up most of them. Hope City drop tomorrow (and we win obv), so we can have our DESTINY in our hands. I want to be able to focus on just our fixtures, and not worry about how anyone else is doing. City with three games in hand, makes (currently) being in 1st place an empty victory.


----------



## obby

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*










:mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



obby said:


> :mark:


Who is he? He looks familiar.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Some winger who has momentary flashes of quality, but the rest of the time he's injured or garbage. I wouldn't worry about him. :westbrook2


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

SAVE_US.NANI

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## obby

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Now that everyone isn't fucking injured :mark:


----------



## Nessler

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

villa park. hosay has never won there but villa have an awful record at home this season. maybe rest Lampard for Gala but apart from that, should go all out for 3 points


----------



## Hamada

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Anelka :ti


























































































:ti


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



> Watching Manchester City play Barcelona on Wednesday night, fans of every other club in the Premier League must have been choking with envy. Sure City lost, sure they failed across two legs to match opponents who were nowhere near their best, sure they are not yet a force to dominate Europe. But one thing we can be confident of after that display in the Nou Camp: there cannot be a better defender in the land than Vincent Kompany.
> 
> My, he was magnificent on Wednesday night. Powerful, intelligent, controlled, he was everything you want of a centre back. And what a leader too, his every contribution oozing the kind of selfless team ethic that insists others follow. There was one moment when, assessing correctly what was about to happen, he stepped in to intercept a through ball and strode forward before delivering an inch perfect pass of his own that looked as if he were channelling the spirit of Bobby Moore. There is no team in England that would not be improved hugely by his presence in their starting eleven.
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs/...133713074.html


Sounds even more hilarious now. 

That goal from Silva tho...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

why, it's about a game in which he played very well in. he made a mistake. the best make them

silva showing why he should shoot some more.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

He was average in both Barcelona games. Couldn't handle Messi at all, not that many can.

He was the reason the tie was killed off when he played everyone on in the first leg.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

:ti

would say i'm surprised, but i'm not

elmo should be off for that 'tackle'. repulsive.










REFS PAID OFF! HULL WITH THEIR OIL MONEY!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

looks like silva is in the middle of.....








being mauled by tigers :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

https://vine.co/v/MbE3JnWX1Oh

george spitter boyd.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Chelsea team v Aston Villa: Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry (c), Azpilicueta; Ramires, Matic; Willian, Oscar, Hazard; Torres. 

Subs v Villa: Schwarzer, Kalas, Mikel, Lampard, Schurrle, Salah, Ba. 

Expected that lineup.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Scumbag act from Boyd. Hope he gets banned.


----------



## EGame

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

THE GOAT DEULOFEU


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



EGame said:


> THE GOAT DEULOFEU







:ken

EDIT: Better quality.. https://vine.co/v/Mb9n5MKUj5j


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Chelsea games have been so exciting this season. Just a feast for the eyes. Such style!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

Cheerio Willy :lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

FUCKIN' BRILLIANT :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

:banderas


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*

City's title :draper2


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

this is too good to be true, I swear both the league and cup are keening for Arsenal's grasp

Bring on the Spuds !!!


----------



## Curry

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can Foy never ref Chelsea again please?


----------



## God™

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks for 2012 Ramires but you can fuck off now.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Delph has been as good as any English midfielder in the league this season. Should be going to Brazil.

Also, LOLENGLAND. #rugbytalk


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yawn, Mourinho.

"Look at me! Look at me! Ignore how shit my team was today! Look at me!"

Cunt of the highest order.


----------



## Humph

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mindgames.


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thank you, Villa :yum:



Irish Jet said:


> Also, LOLENGLAND. #rugbytalk


:yum:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Liverpool are *NOT* winning the league. I'll bet anything on that.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can any Chelsea fan explain the big decisions that Foy got wrong? :heskeymania

Mourinho MAD, I love it.









Delph has had a great season and hopefully we can hold on to him. Have to be honest about the performance, we need to keep the ball much better and have more patience. Especially leading against 10 men. The last 10 minutes were stupidly open from a Villa point of view. Defending a lot better than last season, so I guess I'm believing in the Lambert PROJECT again. Hopefully the other shit will improve in time. He's doing what he can with limited transfer funds.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Does anybody want to win it this year.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ramires should cop a heavy ban for that. He'll only get the three game ban, but it should be more.

The assisant officials were probably worse, but Foy was fucking shocking.

That said, we played garbage and never looked like creating shit. But we had Torres through on goal in the first few minutes and he was so far onside and it's called off. Same shit with Spurs last week and Eto'o.


----------



## haribo

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Joel this is all your fault. Cockier than a night out with Alex.



Rocky Mark said:


> this is too good to be true, I swear both the league and cup are keening for Arsenal's grasp


Arsenal winning the league? :ti


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

disgusting from ramires, did enjoy seeing mourinho mad though
hopefully manchester united wins tommorow with an offside goal and a ashley young penalty so the bitch known as DA has his dreams and hopes of winning the league shattered


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am not cocky! I was just cocky once and that was when we went up against Moyes at home. I should be allowed that, cmon.


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> disgusting from ramires, did enjoy seeing mourinho mad though
> hopefully manchester united wins tommorow with an offside goal and a ashley young penalty so *the bitch known as DA* has his dreams and hopes of winning the league shattered


----------



## Zen

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thanks a lot Ramires you fucking muppet, and fuck your Chris Foy.

Title race just blew open...again


----------



## kingfunkel

Apparently sir chris hoy is getting shit on twitter by a load of Chelsea fans. Always classy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

LOL Again ? :lmao 

They made that same mistake last time Foy screwed them.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: WHY ISN'T DEMICHELIS IN JAIL FOR IMPERSONATING A FITBA PLAYER?*



Green Light said:


> @mhardysport: No Remy, Debuchy, Ben Arfa OR Pardew for Newcastle at Fulham on Saturday
> 
> No Remy, No Benny, No Debuchy, No me gusta. BIG JOHN CARVER in charge too. Guaranteed Dr. Bunsen will pick up his first win now mane.


Glad I didn't waste my time watching the game now mane.

Now I'm not one for conspiracy theories but it wouldn't surprise me if Pardew injured Remy and Debuchy himself so we lose the next few games that he's banned for and he can return as the conquering hero and say SEE YOU GUYS NEED ME

Cunt


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Boyd what a wanker, hart looked on the verge of ripping his head off.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No cheers for Ramires.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

lol @ the ref rage when the refs did a fair job and the big calls were all correct. 

aston villa should've won it by multiple goals with some of the chances benteke had and the chance delph had right after he had already scored. easily could've been a much uglier scoreline for chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ArnoldTricky said:


> No cheers for Ramires.


:lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Slient Alarm said:


> Yawn, Mourinho.
> 
> "Look at me! Look at me! Ignore how shit my team was today! Look at me!"
> 
> Cunt of the highest order.


yes, looking out for the best interest of the team

what a bastard

team was not THAT shit (barring the last 30 minutes), you try playing when the ref is doing his best helen keller impression and basically letting the villa players and fans decide what to call

"its a goal. wait, you guys say it isnt? alright cool. handball!"

"not a yellow. oh wait you disagree villa player? fine, willy come here you little shit"

and dont get me started on never letting chelsea play the goddamn advantage


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ArnoldTricky said:


> No cheers for Ramires.


So much win.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This win hurts so much

I wont return until Chelsea win the league 

:jose


----------



## CGS

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Liam Miller said:


> Does anybody want to win it this year.












It's obviously still City or Chelsea's to lose but fuck me us & Arsenal may as well just push as hard as we can and done. Can't see it being this open next year that's for sure.

anyway LOLCHELSEA, LOLRAMIRES, Just LOL

#GoodGuyFoy


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

idk why you'd ban Foy. Ramires and Willian are more deserving. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

racist bulk


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey, BIG MAN agrees with me. :terry


----------



## Don Conte

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jose is better than any Heel in the wrestling right now the heat he could get would be insane if he were in wrestling, what a hateable guy he must be if your not a Chelsea fan. Can see why Costa would be a great fit for them, he's 100% a Mourinho type player very cynical and does anything to win.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I wonder will Tottenham do as poorly as they did in the Chelsea game ? I doubt we'll see anything but full force and energy like never before this season, it is their cup final after all.. they live and breathe for this match, scum club is scum

RED ARMY!! 2014 double here we come


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Rocky Mark said:


> I wonder will Tottenham do as poorly as they did in the Chelsea game ? I doubt we'll see anything but full force and energy like never before this season, it is their cup final after all.. they live and breathe for this match, scum club is scum
> 
> RED ARMY!! 2014 double here we come


Using the term 'Red Army' has got you on the footballing whopper chain just above people who take drums to football matches but just below people who wear fancy dress to football matches. 

Congratulations.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

tottenshit tho


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> Using the term 'Red Army' has got you on the footballing whopper chain just above people who take drums to football matches but just below people who wear fancy dress to football matches.
> 
> Congratulations.


yeah, pointing that out makes you so cool


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wouldn't be surprised if we lost to this Tottenham team. We can't end our winless run at Old Trafford and Britannia. We haven't won at White Hart Lane since 2007 (in the league). It's a run that needs to end and if it doesn't then we are fighting for 4th place this season...


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Calling 0-0 draw in NLD.

Arsenal fans still thinking we can win the title :ti

Not happening. FA Cup if we lucky.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Joke of a referee as usual with Foy, destroyed the game on a ridiculously soft touch just when we were building momentum. Ramires' red was deserved but we lost the game by then anyway. We weren't going to win all 9 games, the loss was going to come at some point, shouldn't have happened here but it is what it is. City are going to lose points with Utd/Arsenal away.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Foy fucked up but shit happens sometimes. Should have created more chances. Oscar's form has dipped alarmingly. Willian has been great in tackling, pressing but non existent in the final third. 

Also, fuck Torres to oblivion. that was a holocaust of a performance


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Rocky Mark said:


> yeah, pointing that out makes you so cool


No, not using stupid terms such as that makes me cool.

#EPLBANTZDENIED


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A PUNK ROCKER WITH FLOWERS IN HIS HAIR

goat result, chelsea fans crying over what sounds like correct decisions, moureen chucking a tanty, priceless


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's why I was angry, Rush. There goes the title. Congrats City.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Kiz said:


> I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A PUNK ROCKER WITH FLOWERS IN HIS HAIR
> 
> goat result, chelsea fans crying over what sounds like correct decisions, moureen chucking a tanty, priceless


meanwhile last Wednesday night.....

look, i get the lack of sympathy because chelsea isnt your team. but are you really gonna say you wouldnt have got mad if city was in this place? after the huge meltdowns pellegrini has had too?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

yeah but i'm not, am i?

dont understand the last wednesday night part either


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Clearly wins the ball like... lel 










Also, the Matic handball/goal incident:










Clear handball.

Oh, look.. Foy got 2 big decisions correct.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i dont see the problems here

willian's first yellow was definitely a card.
matic handballs for the goal.
willian's second yellow is soft, but it's a foul. take issue with his first daft yellow where he was lucky that it was only a yellow
utter class finish from delph
absolutely shocking 'challenge' from ramires. fully deserved red. he leaps into the villa player. incredibly dangerous

i dont see how there is any contention with the major issures. it was dumb from willian, a handball from matic and rubbish from ramires


----------



## Curry

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> Clearly wins the ball like... lel
> 
> Also, the Matic handball/goal incident:
> 
> Clear handball.
> 
> Oh, look.. *Foy got 2 big decisions correct*.


Neither of which he correctly made himself. He gave the foul for Ramires and started walking away before presumably being corrected by the 4th official. For the Matic handball he gave the goal before being corrected. You can't really give him much credit for those.




> willian's first yellow was definitely a card.
> matic handballs for the goal.
> absolutely shocking 'challenge' from ramires. fully deserved red. he leaps into the villa player. incredibly dangerous


Agree entirely with these



> utter class finish from delph


Agree aside from him describing it in an interview as "doing a cruyff" 



> take issue with his first daft yellow where he was lucky that it was only a yellow


Really? Willian's first challenge is one that's yellow 90% and goes unpunsihed the other 10%. There is no way that would ever be a red.



> Torres was clearly onside when he was one-on-one with the keeper but was called offside incorrectly
> A few other incorrect offside decisions (at least 3)
> The yellow given for the foul on Ramires which denied hima goalscoring opportunity


These seem to be missing...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

the others weren't on match of the day. except the last man one which in that situation will almost always be a yellow because there's another player alongside ramires


----------



## Nessler

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

apart from the ref, the performance was not good enough. the cancer that is Torres fucked up nearly every single attack by losing the ball


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The ref could decline the assistants advice for any of the key points in the game, it's what they are there for.

Foy gave the call at the end of the day and it was correct. Blame your players and accept the loss instead of blaming the ref for stuff he got correct.

You're all coming across borderline Kopite like with all this shit.


----------



## Curry

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> The ref could decline the assistants advice for any of the key points in the game, it's what they are there for.
> 
> Foy gave the call at the end of the day and it was correct. *Blame your players* and accept the loss instead of *blaming the ref* for stuff he got correct.
> 
> You're all coming across borderline Kopite like with all this shit.


And why not both?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Curry said:


> And why not both?


Because the referee got all of the big calls correct...

That's kind of obvious.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jesus christ at the amount of whinging at correct decisions in here


----------



## Kenny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

are you that surprised rush?


----------



## ABK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Irish Jet said:


> Delph has been as good as any English midfielder in the league this season. Should be going to Brazil.
> 
> Also, LOLENGLAND. #rugbytalk


Delph is an English mid? Lol. Never knew. Guy has been good in every match I've seen him play since the opening day of the season against Arsenal. 

Reading that Mou had never won at Villa Park heading into the game made me nervous pre match. Although it's been City's title to lose, last night's defeat hurts :jose

A stupid challenge by Ramires after playing well for the first time a a long time. Potato brain. 
Hazard needs to go full selfish mode in front of goal from now on. Whatever was wrong with Oscar last night I don't know. He's been struggling lately. And the ref? :draper2

Can't wait to :lel at some fans in here later today though.


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is all very delicious to read :yum:


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

going to be less delicious when we lose to United :jose


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






Chelsea fans cry-ing
Torres not scor-ing

Villa not pass-ing
But still beat WOAT-sea

We dem PAUL'S BOYS bitch
We dem PAUL'S BOYS


----------



## Hamada

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






:lmao


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Willian's red was harsh and in my opinion a bad decision. Wasn't much in that second yellow. Ramires deserved to be sent off, no doubt about that in my mind.


----------



## CGS

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Rush said:


> going to be less delicious when we lose to United :jose


:jose 

Gonna be a tough game for sure. Man U got a lot to prove afterall. DA got it right a few pages back, Dunno why Seabs felt the need to have a go at him for it. Can't wait for them PARAGRAPHS today.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

fuck united.


----------



## CGS

Nice contribution to the thread Kenny :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Seriously, if you only watched Match of the Day, then don't bother coming in and saying, "I don't see much of an issue with Foy here", because they left of A LOT of ridiculous offside calls that killed massive chances. It wasn't just Foy, it was his assistants.

Foy got the Matic call right, he got the Ramires call right, but the Willian second yellow was ridiculous and if you thought the first yellow was a red then please stop watching the sport now. Don't get me started on Bennett bringing down Ramires when he was through on goal and when Schurrle got booted in the gut and both offenders only receiving a yellow each. As usual when refereeing Chelsea away from home, Foy had no control of the match and was an embarrassment.

That said, we were shit.

And Rush, no one whinges as much as you when a referee decision goes against Liverpool, so pipe down over there :kobe


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

at least our position in the league and they fact that we are playing for fuck all should mean Moyes surely cant go into the game with a defensive approach


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Joel said:


> Don't get me started on Bennett bringing down Ramires when he was through on goal


There were two defenders running with him, he wasn't through on goal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> There were two defenders running with him, he wasn't through on goal.


Vlaar was there, but he wasn't catching Ramires. No other defender was there. Let's be realistic please.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Joel said:


> Seriously, if you only watched Match of the Day, then don't bother coming in and saying, "I don't see much of an issue with Foy here"


I don't see much of an issue with Foy here.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

no one said willian's first yellow was a red. but when you slide in late and with studs showing you can consider yourself lucky somewhat


----------



## Kenny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

47 - Liverpool have scored 47 first half goals in the Premier League this season, one more than Man Utd have netted in total. Deluge.


:brodgers


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Joel said:


> Vlaar was there, but he wasn't catching Ramires. No other defender was there. Let's be realistic please.


Being realistic doesn't come into it, it's the rules of the game, Bennett wasn't the last man, the referee shouldn't have to take into consideration whether one player is faster than another, if Vlaar presents a challenge (which he did as Ramires would have to outpace him, however easy or not that would be) to a clear goal-scoring opportunity then it doesn't warrant a red card.


:genius


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Joel said:


> Seriously, if you only watched Match of the Day, then don't bother coming in and saying, "I don't see much of an issue with Foy here", because they left of A LOT of ridiculous offside calls that killed massive chances. It wasn't just Foy, it was his assistants.
> 
> Foy got the Matic call right, he got the Ramires call right, but the Willian second yellow was ridiculous and if you thought the first yellow was a red then please stop watching the sport now. Don't get me started on Bennett bringing down Ramires when he was through on goal and when Schurrle got booted in the gut and both offenders only receiving a yellow each. As usual when refereeing Chelsea away from home, Foy had no control of the match and was an embarrassment.
> 
> That said, we were shit.
> 
> And Rush, no one whinges as much as you when a referee decision goes against Liverpool, so pipe down over there :kobe


:banderas I don't deny that I whinge when its a decision that is genuinely match changing ie the ones against City (Sterling's offside) Everton (Mirallas not getting a red card for going studs up on Suarez's shin then proceeding to dominate us) and Chelsea (Eto'o not conceeding a pen, and for also still being on the pitch at that point). Which coincidentally is why you've got the stick up your ass here. You really cannot take it when someone has a go at your precious Chelsea. Foy got the big decisions right and you're all in here bitching like high school chicks. Give me a fucking break son.

Also "Vlaar was there" you do realise you just answered why it wasn't given a red right?


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Vlaar wasn't infront of Ramires. He was probably the same distance from goal as Ramires and there was space between the pair. That's why he wasn't going to catch Ramires. Not because of pace, but because of the position of the players.

And Rush, I don't have a stick up my ass. I only singled you out, because you're being a massive hypocrite (not for the first time on here). That's all.

Also, Willian's red card was as game changing as it comes and he got that wrong, "you muppet".


----------



## inviz345

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

what do manu hate is it pace 2-1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

wut


----------



## Kenny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

team is apparently
Mignolet, flannagan, Johnson, agger, skrtel, Allen, hendo, Gerrard, sterling, suarez, sturridge


----------



## Humph

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No Ramires or Willian against us next week 









He did something similar against us last year that led to a goal. He's always been diving and a dirty little bastard but usually stays under the radar.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The Torres offside and Willian red were the two major mistakes that cost us the match. Mainly the ridiculous second yellow for Willian as we looked comfortable defensively and in complete control of the match up until then. There were also a few times when he could have given clear advantage in good positions and stopped the game for no reason, one that I remember was the Schurrle foul when Ba and Ramires were two on one with a Villa defender. Foy basically let the atmosphere decide almost every decision he made, including the Matic goal/handball and the Ramires red card. Terrible performance in every aspect.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I don't think Willian's second was a yellow, but Ramires' tackle was a disgrace and Matic did handball it.

It's understandable being frustrated at so many decisions going against your team though, correct or incorrect, hence Mourinho's tantrum.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Chelsea fans do love a good whinge on the rare occasion things don't go their way. 2nd yellow for Willian looks harsh but it's a textbook yellow card foul. That being his 2nd yellow shouldn't make any difference. If you deliberately break an attack up like that then you always get booked. Bennett shouldn't have been off either. Foy probably saw Ramires had the ball and made the correct assumption that Ramires would run and forget the ball so it wasn't a clear goalscoring opportunity. Seriously though when Vlaar is that close to him it's not a CLEAR goalscoring opportunity. Not hard to see the difference between that and Kompany's red card where Jelavic is unchallenged in on goal without the foul. 

Not that any of them decisions really mattered expect the Matic goal. After Willian's red the momentum didn't change. Chelsea still had the vast majority of possession and created nothing. Wasn't like Villa suddenly were able to create chance after chance with the extra man. I doubt Chelsea would have even scored vs 10 men because they created nothing of note all match tbh. But that's what you get when you start Torres up front. All season they've relied on Oscar and Hazard for attacking creativity for goals which isn't great considering how neither of them are exactly consistently great over a 38 game season. Deadly serious when I say neither City or Chelsea should be allowed to celebrate if they "win" the league this season. I bet Utd would be at least 5 points clear at the top under Fergie.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

yeah but he isn't so :lel @ u seabs


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Well.......


















.........


























.......


































at least we're still in the Champions League. UNLIKE YOU.
















:moyes5*


----------



## Goku

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Arsenal or Liverpool for the league pls.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Like the team, but Smalling being injured is a huge blow. Really could have done with his pace. If Vidic is caught isolated against any of that front 3 we'll be badly exposed. Jones needs to have the game of his life.

They have us outnumbered in midfield, Rooney needs to contribute more than he previously has in that area.

Nervous. No idea how this will play out. Could actually see either team battering the other.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Can't say today doesn't have me shitting bricks. Liverpool at home in our worst season this decade, and them enjoying a resurgant spell under Rodgers and pushing for the title. Their midfield and attack really concerns me, so the key rests on somehow winning the midfield battle and getting at their defence, which is where United can win the game with their attacking options. I really don't think United's defence will be capable alone of winning the game sadly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Would be great if :moyes2 were able to pull off a Champions League win after all the crap he's been through this season. :lol
Would be even more impressive than us winning it in 2012, imo. 

Far as today goes, I see Liverpool winning, hoping for a draw though. Sturridge to goal. Spurs win or a draw in the NLD.

EDIT- IJ, I don't see Untied battering Liverpool at all.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

LOVE the new Suarez boots! (Even if he is a racist...)


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We're due some Suarez shenanigans. This is a big game in the PL. No way the talking point afterwards will be the football.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Arsenal or Liverpool for the league pls.


If it's not us, I'd rather have Liverpool win it.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Rafael should be off but GOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


----------



## Cliffy

Afro got taken the fuck out 

Jesus

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

u mad united fans? 

u mad?


----------



## Kenny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:stevie


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Drivel is the best word to sum it up, United have been absolutely awful; no creativity (no surprise there), our best chance took 43 minutes to create, no movement, no pace or energy... just nothing. The only player who had tried is Rafael, who besides two stupid moments (the challenge on Gerrard and the handball for the Liverpool penalty) has been our best player by far. All the rest have been abysmal and haven't looked up for it whatsoever.

Liverpool have passed the ball better, opened up our back four with ease but haven't put away the chances and have been first to every ball. Allen has been fantastic, Suarez has been poor though.

The players should be ashamed of themselves after that first half. You're again Liverpool for christ sakes and you put in that performance!? Disgraceful! Moyes has also got it all wrong, having RVP play defensive midfield, switching Mata and Adnan on the wings, which has done nothing and picking RVP in the first place. Redeem your stupidity Moyes and bring Welbeck on straight away. Need pace and power up front, which we're sorely lacking.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh-eee!


----------



## Cliffy

Game over 

Moyes out

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I really want to make fun of United fans right now, but I have to make sure we win our match first.


----------



## ABK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel:lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel :lel


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










old trafford hosting potato day


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Rooney is a pathetic excuse for a man.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

And it's bye bye davey moyes.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

sending on cleverly is practically admitting defeat


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Irish Jet said:


> Rooney is a pathetic excuse for a man.


Yet he's earning 300k per week, banging hot sluts, living in mansions, driving luxury cars and plays for one of the biggest clubs in the world.

You on the other hand spend your time whining on a wrestling forum.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

massive dive by Sturridge. Oh well, win some lose some right Joel? :brodgers


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh Gerrard, so close to a hattrick, at OT nevertheless...


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

and then he does get fouled and nothing called :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Aha diving cunt.

Also shut up Neville you mug


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

lel english officials lel


----------



## Humph

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm dead good at graphic design


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Rvp lol Rooney lol moyes woats


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I can confirm. I was potabo.


----------



## inviz345

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

3-0 liverpool


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Get the cunt out before he can spend a ton of money.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

cue a summer of baines - united rumours.

utd will sign jags


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The fuck have we turned into.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










courtesy of Kiz


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well as a team chasing top 4 you have to beat mid table teams and we did that today.


----------



## haribo

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



CGS said:


> Gonna be a tough game for sure. Man U got a lot to prove afterall.


:ti


----------



## kusksu

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Not even surprised anymore. Moyes has really done a number on the team.

Carrick is done. He does nothing anymore. Way to static. Fellaini did pretty much everything today. Was by far our best outfield player IMO.
Van Persie can just fuck off. If he doesn't want to be there then just fuck off.


De Gea deserves credit though. Only him and maybe Fellaini can leave with some dignity today


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

PARAGRAPHS INCOMING


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cliffy

No boo's? 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The board should take all the singing from the Man Utd fans (that stayed) as a clear sign that they still want Moyes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Only David Moyes could take over the champions of England, spend £68million and make them worse.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WE COULDN'T BEAT UNITED!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jones with another trademark brain explosion, guy is such a liability, nearly every game he makes one stupid, rash tackle.

what does Moyes have to do to get sacked? I'm all for giving someone a chance but he's just not right for us.

that is probably the worst performance I've ever watched us produce at Old Trafford.

what a burial, what a disgrace.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

DAVID MOYES: FOOTBALLING GENIUS

That'll be his autobiography.


----------



## haribo

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










steamed hams said:


> The board should take all the singing from the Man Utd fans (that stayed) as a clear sign that they still want Moyes.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You lot won't be laughing when we win the champions league. 
#only joking. we shit.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Another great performance from Henderson.


----------



## Cliffy

Renegade&#153;;31511226 said:


> that is probably the worst performance I've ever watched us produce at Old Trafford.


Home support didn't seem to think so. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*One step closer to Moyes' sacking :hb

That's all I have to say.*


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Pretty embarrassing to be honest. Olympiakos must be shaking in their boots.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Home support didn't seem to think so.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Or maybe our fans are just above the small time mentality of booing a team off.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Time to vent...

That was absolutely disgraceful. Moyes, his coaching staff (yes HIS) and the players should all be ashamed of themselves. That was the most dire performance United could have put in against Liverpool at home and in typical fashion under this _"Moyes era"_, it happened. The United fans weren't disappointed as that... that was something else. No movement, no creativity, no fluid passing, everything static, no fight or spirit and to top it all only ONE chance created! ONE! with the likes of Rooney/RVP/Mata/Januzaj in the team. ONE! The Moyes effect ladies and gents. Enjoy it while it lasts.

Moyes surely has to get the boot now but he won't. He's been given chance after chance and has bottled it in the big games and easy games (at home) and he's tarnished our home form. The way we play is appalling, there's not even a style or shape to it. The players just take ages passing it from the back, hoof it up the pitch and give it to the opposing team or try and pass it along the ground and give it away sloppily. The players have not turned up this season and were so poor today but Moyes should take the most blame for this. If you can't motivate your team, the club of Manchester United to perform against Liverpool then you can't do anything right. That and his time wasting on the substitutions and the way he had us set up from the start... well as his tenure so far has been... it was a complete failure!

Credit to the United fans, they were fantastic singing and supporting the team despite the awful football they had to watch from United. Also, Fellaini was okay, Rafael was good although should have been sent off and De Gea deserves much better in front of him.

Moyes bottled it, why RVP was given a start is beyond me. He's not turned up this season, he's been awful in 4 games now yet Welbeck is someone who can cause Liverpool defenders all sorts of problems and has done so in the past yet he brings him on (and Tom F'N Cleverley) after 75 minutes. Shocking decision making!

Moyes standing there, looking clueless and outsmarted summed it all up. He didn't have a fucking clue, not one iota. He can't handle this big job, we all know that and yet he's still going to be given time. Anyone else would be sacked yet he's given time when he's destroyed this team within 7 months. No idea how that happens, he must suck Glazer dick well to remain in the job for this long. 

Gary Neville said Moyes needs to find a way to motivate _"his troops"_ after today. If Moyes can't motivate this team against Liverpool twice, Chelsea away, Manchester City away, Olympiakos away then how's he going to lift them up for Wednesday? He has the personality and the motivational skills of a wet bollock. Just let Ferguson take over, hell give the tea lady a crack, she'd do a much better job that David "The Bottler" Moyes.

A horrible day, getting outplayed at home again, which is the norm and against Liverpool. The only positive, we're one step closer to Moyes being shown the door... surely...


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Irish Jet said:


> Or maybe our fans are just above the small time mentality of booing a team off.


They've done it before for better performances than the one delivered today.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Irish Jet said:


> Or maybe our fans are just above the small time mentality of booing a team off.


Fine, keep cheering him then and telling the entire world you want to keep Moyes in charge. :draper2


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*












ROUSEY said:


> Fine, keep cheering him then and telling the entire world you want to keep Moyes in charge. :draper2


I have no objection to this.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It was hilarious how much Rafa stood out towards the end. 9 outfield players that just didn't give a fuck and that little bastard still flying about like a maniac despite being on a yellow. 

His mistake was what killed, but I fucking love that guy.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



















:brodgers :suarez1 :stevie


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> They've done it before for better performances than the one delivered today.


When?


ROUSEY said:


> Fine, keep cheering him then and telling the entire world you want to keep Moyes in charge. :draper2


Or maybe they just don't want a near completely empty Old Trafford left with those idiots singing they're going to win the league.

Get a grip. They were fantastic.


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Foreshadowed said:


> Time to vent...
> 
> That was absolutely disgraceful. Moyes, his coaching staff (yes HIS) and the players should all be ashamed of themselves. That was the most dire performance United could have put in against Liverpool at home and in typical fashion under this _"Moyes era"_, it happened. The United fans weren't disappointed as that... that was something else. No movement, no creativity, no fluid passing, everything static, no fight or spirit and to top it all only ONE chance created! ONE! with the likes of Rooney/RVP/Mata/Januzaj in the team. ONE! The Moyes effect ladies and gents. Enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> Moyes surely has to get the boot now but he won't. He's been given chance after chance and has bottled it in the big games and easy games (at home) and he's tarnished our home form. The way we play is appalling, there's not even a style or shape to it. The players just take ages passing it from the back, hoof it up the pitch and give it to the opposing team or try and pass it along the ground and give it away sloppily. The players have not turned up this season and were so poor today but Moyes should take the most blame for this. If you can't motivate your team, the club of Manchester United to perform against Liverpool then you can't do anything right. That and his time wasting on the substitutions and the way he had us set up from the start... well as his tenure so far has been... it was a complete failure!
> 
> Credit to the United fans, they were fantastic singing and supporting the team despite the awful football they had to watch from United. Also, Fellaini was okay, Rafael was good although should have been sent off and De Gea deserves much better in front of him.
> 
> Moyes bottled it, why RVP was given a start is beyond me. He's not turned up this season, he's been awful in 4 games now yet Welbeck is someone who can cause Liverpool defenders all sorts of problems and has done so in the past yet he brings him on (and Tom F'N Cleverley) after 75 minutes. Shocking decision making!
> 
> Moyes standing there, looking clueless and outsmarted summed it all up. He didn't have a fucking clue, not one iota. He can't handle this big job, we all know that and yet he's still going to be given time. Anyone else would be sacked yet he's given time when he's destroyed this team within 7 months. No idea how that happens, he must suck Glazer dick well to remain in the job for this long.
> 
> Gary Neville said Moyes needs to find a way to motivate _"his troops"_ after today. If Moyes can't motivate this team against Liverpool twice, Chelsea away, Manchester City away, Olympiakos away then how's he going to lift them up for Wednesday? He has the personality and the motivational skills of a wet bollock. Just let Ferguson take over, hell give the tea lady a crack, she'd do a much better job that David "The Bottler" Moyes.
> 
> A horrible day, getting outplayed at home again, which is the norm and against Liverpool. The only positive, we're one step closer to Moyes being shown the door... surely...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Irish Jet said:


> When?
> 
> 
> Or maybe they just don't want a near completely empty Old Trafford left with those idiots singing they're going to win the league.
> 
> Get a grip. They were fantastic.


Haha. 

You're the one who wants him gone but is happy for him to be cheered off after being smashed 3-0 at home which summed up an embarrassing season by the footballing dinosaur.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Irish Jet said:


> Or maybe they just don't want a near completely empty Old Trafford left with those idiots singing they're going to win the league.


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

lel


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

They were singing because they didn't want liverpool fans drowning out Old Trafford.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well I suggest they sing songs that don't support the man they want out :draper2


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*They weren't supporting Moyes. Come on Mozza. They were supporting the club. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I should have really known better...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Irish Jet said:


> I should have really known better...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



EGame said:


>


Oh, sorry I didn't know myself and others need to be reserved like you...

CARRIWOAT! CUNTOMCLEVERLEY!

Is that better?

Sorry, I should learn to be more upbeat like you.


----------



## CGS

Pissed I had to miss the game but to keep it short until I see the highlights - FUCK YES


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Foreshadowed said:


> Oh, sorry I didn't know myself and others need to be reserved like you...
> 
> CARRIWOAT! CUNTOMCLEVERLEY!
> 
> Is that better?
> 
> Sorry, I should learn to be more upbeat like you.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

After that United performance, it makes me dissapoint that Arsenal lost to them at OT and then drew them at Emirates. How the fuck.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Great performance. 
Great win. 
Stevie G. 
Boss Midfield. 
SAS. 
Clean sheet.
0-3.
B-ROD.

Who the fuck is Man United?


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh Rosicky :banderas


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What is going on in this game :lol


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> They were singing because they didn't want liverpool fans drowning out Old Trafford.


They were singing because they're a bunch of glory hunter fucktards who think spending a load of money going to matches makes them less of a bandwagoner than some Chinese high expectations Man U fan watching in ULTRA HD on his sofa in Beijing. There you go guys I've cleared the mystery up. :moyes2


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



EGame said:


>


*insert gif of Real Valladolid players and coach rubbing his nipples*


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



steamed hams said:


> They were singing because they're a bunch of glory hunter fucktards who think spending a load of money going to matches makes them less of a bandwagoner than some Chinese high expectations Man U fan watching in ULTRA HD on his sofa in Beijing. There you go guys I've cleared the mystery up. :moyes2


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

spurs and that high line

kamikaze :banderas


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Cliffy Byro said:


> No boo's?


What would be the point? A 3-0 loss at home to one of your most historical rivals doesn't require booing to confirm the fans' dismay. That's apparent to even your most uneducated footballer. Booing them off would have been the icing on the cake of a woeful day, instead the United fans did themselves proud by continually supporting the team as they have done all season, which is the bread and butter of being a fan. I don't doubt many would desire to see the Moyes experiement terminated, but when you're at the game your focus is backing your team regardless of the performance. United fans will get no plaudits for doing what very few would have done in that scenario, but that's expected thesedays. The media story is in how their support is woeful, whereas your Liverpool, Newcastle and Stoke fans are the pinnacle of the game (HA).



General Aladeen said:


> After that United performance, it makes me dissapoint that Arsenal lost to them at OT and then drew them at Emirates. How the fuck.


Well I'm going to level with you, football is a very difficult game to predict and it's quite possible on both those given days United either played better than average, or Arsenal were under-performing and failed to perform as they should.


My tablet was being useless, so I only caught the final 25 minutes. Was quite depressing to see Liverpool barely playing out of second gear yet in total control, and in a lot of games these days it's the manner of the defeat that often stings worse than the actual result. There's no point repeating what has been apparent throughout the season, the players were tootless and the setup not much better. Liverpool were quicker to every ball, more clinical in attack and just looked entirely comfortable. The saving grace was the home support rallying and making the most out of a horrible day. I loathe Liverpool, but Rodgers deserves so much credit for the way he's taken that club from the mire and back to the heights of six years ago.

Also:



> 03-14, 15:53 WOOLCOCK
> fuck it, if liverpool beat us by three goals on sunday i'll change my name to 'david moyes' hot cross buns'


:$ :$ :$


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



HIGHLIGHT said:


>


Just trying to wind you up mate. Tbh the United fans singing at 0-3 down was impressive and the Villa Park fans are as fickle as anything. It's probably easier for Man U fans to do that though having won so much silverware over the past 20 years. Villa's last trophy was in 1996 with







as captain.

So yeah, well done for staying upbeat to the OT fans. Could be a good challenge for Moyes to break their spirits with a decade of mediocrity. :moyes2


----------



## Quasi Juice

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What’s the difference between a fat chick and a Man U striker? Even a fat chick scores every once in a while! 

:troll:jones


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Danny Rose has an enormous backside. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Dell

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Surely he'll be sacked soon. If they lose vs Olympiakos that has to be it.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We played like absolute trash and they still couldn't touch us. Pathetic Spuds:lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*No way Arsenal would have won that game 2 years ago. No coincidence they've become one of the best defensive units in the league since Bould joined the ranks. That and playing a consistent back 4. Not a coincidence that they leak goals when Monreal or Vermaelen come into it either.*


----------



## Skullduggery

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









:lmao


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice defensive performance from us. Spuds couldn't finish at all but they got into some dangerous positions. Kos and Mertesacker in the back is the best defensive pair in the league. Sagna and Gibbs were decent as well.

Top four is sealed. Hoping we can at least get third.

Feeling pessimistic about the City/Chelsea games. Expecting a loss against Chelsea and a draw if we are lucky against City. Don't see Liverpool slowing down either so I think 4th place is ours.

Honestly, we should just focus on FA Cup.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I doubt Arsenal want to be playing like that for the rest of the season (lacking in possession, pushed back, pretty much relying on their defence first and foremost), but you have to give credit to them as Seabs and say a few seasons back that's the sort of game where they'd have been found out. It's all well and good outpassing teams and winning games where you're in firm control, but it's always beneficial to be versatile and capable of gaining points in situations where you can't play your natural game. The biggest question of them has always been that despite being as dangerous as anyone on their day, they're too wasteful and inconsistent in situations where they need to keep winning. United never played well enough for a majority of games last season, but it was their consistency and ability to win games they didn't deserve to that kept them ahead of their rivals. I still think Chelsea or City will win simply because of experience and depth/quality respectively, but results like that are a good indicator of the gradual development this Arsenal squad are going through.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Quick things:

Cahill may be average, but boy oh boy is Phil Jones terrible at centre back right now. No need to rush him in that position for England at all. That may have been the dumbest penalty given away ever. Guy is so bad.

United are shit. Funny thing is Moyes will still be there at least for next season. They've already painted it as a transisiton season. Lol.

This was an awful weekend for Chelsea. Like a really, really bad weekend :sad:


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Seabs said:


> *No way Arsenal would have won that game 2 years ago. No coincidence they've become one of the best defensive units in the league since Bould joined the ranks. That and playing a consistent back 4. Not a coincidence that they leak goals when Monreal or Vermaelen come into it either.*


Spot on. I just worry about Gibbs' durability. The chemistry of the back four when he's a part of it is just superb.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

^ Except you.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Black Jesus said:


> Expecting a loss against Chelsea and a draw if we are lucky against City.


This would require an actual Chelsea goal.

That's not as good of a bet as it used to be.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Yeah Jones has been in potato mode since he came back. That doesn't mean he's a bad defender or worse/better than Cahill though. He isn't playing better than Cahill right now but he doesn't regularly play like this either. I'd be happier with Jones in my side than Cahill going forward.*


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*









:banderas


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Brickhouse said:


> This would require an actual Chelsea goal.
> 
> That's not as good of a bet as it used to be.


At Stamford Bridge it is.

Seabs just hatin on good guy Cahill :cahill

it got added :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Redd Foxx said:


> :banderas


Cute.










:ken


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Forever in our shadows! Rosicky always performs well against Spurs. 

Massive, massive win! COYG


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'd say he is a worst defender than Cahill, because he can't read the game from the back for hell. He has a good amount of pace, so he can sometimes recover, but the quality strikers will punish him still. Plus, he really is not very smart all. Of course he is young and has a lot of time to develop, but he is faaaaaar away from being a "Manchester United" player.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## obby

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Koscielny is the best defender in the League, prove me wrong i dare you!


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Fucking awful, Moyes surely will be gone by next wednesday. Put Giggs in charge till the end of the season and then try and get Klopp.

Rafael, seemed to the most threatening player going forward, also seems to be one of the only ones who cares. Moyes has to drop van Persie and put Mata in the middle, another terrible performance from RVP, he cant forget about this contract talk with those type of performances. 

Also dont know why Moyes left it till 15 mins to go to make a change when it was obvious in the first half something needed to be done fpalm

Also its strange having to hope Chelsea, or even City :argh:, win the title, because Liverpool can fuck off


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Redd Foxx said:


> Koscielny is the best defender in the League, prove me wrong i dare you!


http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/players/ea-sports-player-performance-index.html?paramSearchTerm=&paramClubId=&paramSeason=2013-2014&paramPosition=DEFENDER&paramEaBreakdownType=ACCUMULATIVE&paramGameWeek=1&paramItemsPerPage=20&paramSelectedPageIndex=1

According to the Premier League, Seamus Coleman is currently the best defender in the league.

Kos is in 13th place.

#EPLBANTZDENIED


----------



## obby

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

that fucking save from de gea though :banderas


united_07 said:


> Fucking awful, Moyes surely will be gone by next wednesday. Put Giggs in charge till the end of the season and then try and get Klopp.
> 
> Rafael, seemed to the most threatening player going forward, also seems to be one of the only ones who cares. Moyes has to drop van Persie and put Mata in the middle, another terrible performance from RVP, he cant forget about this contract talk with those type of performances.
> 
> Also dont know why Moyes left it till 15 mins to go to make a change when it was obvious in the first half something needed to be done fpalm
> 
> Also its strange having to hope Chelsea, *or even City :argh:*, win the title, because Liverpool can fuck off


nopenopenopenopenopenope Hutz


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/players/ea-sports-player-performance-index.html?paramSearchTerm=&paramClubId=&paramSeason=2013-2014&paramPosition=DEFENDER&paramEaBreakdownType=ACCUMULATIVE&paramGameWeek=1&paramItemsPerPage=20&paramSelectedPageIndex=1
> 
> According to the Premier League, Seamus Coleman is currently the best defender in the league.
> 
> Kos is in 13th place.
> 
> #EPLBANTZDENIED


that list also has Evra at 3rd.......


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The table and stats don't lie, brother.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Kos could be the best defender in the league if he cut out the brain farts, but if my aunt had balls, etc. I wouldn't even have Kos as the best defender at Arsenal tbh, but I may also be slightly in love with Mertesacker, so take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ken


First one was clearly more impressive.


Great win for us, I think if Suarez and Sturridge were a bit less selfish at times we could've gotten another goal or two in. Sturridge flopped all over the place today too...:side: 

Thought Flanagan looked pretty good today making good challenges and getting in the right positions to break up attacks. Sterling played well too, his extraordinary pace to keep the ball in being the main reason that second penalty ever materializes. 

Nice to see Skrtel not being such a donkey as of late, actually made a few great plays in the box, calming my nerves for a change instead of what he usually does to them. :side: 

Rodgers still saying we have no chance at the title, good man. (Y)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



CamillePunk said:


> First one was clearly more impressive.


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nice Arsenal selfie that.

But they'll probably top that pic with their changing room selfie that they'll take when they successfully retain their Top 4 Trophy :mark:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

woohoo, we're the lesser of three evils


----------



## Curry

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/players/ea-sports-player-performance-index.html?paramSearchTerm=&paramClubId=&paramSeason=2013-2014&paramPosition=DEFENDER&paramEaBreakdownType=ACCUMULATIVE&paramGameWeek=1&paramItemsPerPage=20&paramSelectedPageIndex=1
> 
> According to the Premier League, Seamus Coleman is currently the best defender in the league.
> 
> Kos is in 13th place.
> 
> #EPLBANTZDENIED


That list has Giroud as the 10th best overall player :lmao


----------



## ABK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Quasi Juice said:


> What’s the difference between a fat chick and a Man U striker? Even a fat chick scores every once in a while!
> 
> :troll:jones


What about a Chelsea striker then? :jose


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

evra is third? skrtel 2nd?

wat


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nowadays, not much makes me laugh as quick as United's legendary season. And there's only one man I can thank for that. :lol

Missed the Utd/Liverpool match today but I'm pleased to know that the result was exactly what I hoped for. (even the same goal difference) lolMoyes strikes again. :moyes2


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Coleman and Skrtel are probably #1 and #2 because they both goal

Probably boosts their stats quite a bit


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Now when I think about it.. why the fuck would they sack Moyes? 

It's not like we lost to Liverpool,Olympiacos,Stoke,Chelsea,Sunderland,Swansea,Spurs,Everton and a few other teams. We also had a bunch of prestigious draws like the one with Fulham at OT.

It's not like we're out of every tournament and we're about to fail to qualify even for Europa league.

It's not like we're playing the worst football of god knows how many decades.

Please, do give Moyes 150$ mil. in the summer, so he can prove himself!


----------



## ABK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I do hope City drop points in their upcoming 3-4 EPL games (United, Arsenal, Soton, Pool IIRC). Starting from next weekend at OT.
































































Moyes pls :jose


----------



## obby

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

RVP does not give a FUCK


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










Lmao strong everything.

For all his brilliance, he really did go full potato by choosing Moyes.


----------



## ABK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

B-but Moyes is a better choice than Mourinho.. :draper2 :lel


----------



## obby

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The dissolution of United from the inside is almost complete...


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Just saw what happened at the end of the Fulham vs Newcastle game there :lmao 

Webb is always involved in controversy in some way (at least I think it was him, I could only see the back of a stupid bald head)


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Seems to be rumours that, as well as the players, Giggs has also lose faith in Moyes as well, apparently there was a bit about it in RedIssue. Really cant see the point in keeping Moyes till the end of the season, the only possible reason they could have is that there is a clause in contract about reduced compensation if he doesnt qualify for the champions league.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Joel said:


> I'd say he is a worst defender than Cahill, because he can't read the game from the back for hell. He has a good amount of pace, so he can sometimes recover, but the quality strikers will punish him still. Plus, he really is not very smart all. Of course he is young and has a lot of time to develop, but he is faaaaaar away from being a "Manchester United" player.


*Conveniently forgetting all of his great performances at CB before this season. *


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

My internet must not be working because every sport site I'm visiting doesn't say Moyes has been sacked. 

brb calling my ISP 
brb reinstalling google chrome 

Surely its over for him? Yet there isn't a single rumour going around of him getting sacked.


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Meanwhile, there are murmurings of Barca being interested in the Brendanator. Plz no :jose

I am tired of both El Classicunts gutting our team and ripping out its heart just when things are going good (Xabi, Masch etc)


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DA said:


> Meanwhile, there are murmurings of Barca being interested in the Brendanator. Plz no :jose
> 
> I am tired of both El Classicunts gutting our team and ripping out its heart just when things are going good (Xabi, Masch etc)


We would never go for Rodgers, there is literally 0 chance of it happening. I keep up with the Catalan press and there isn't a single (valid if any) rumour of it. 

I think the only transaction that will occur between Liverpool and Barca will be the Tello transfer, who would be fit in amazing at Liverpool. 

His goal today. 






LAWD


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

bama4

It's just that I read online that apparently Lineker said that he still has SOURCES in the Camp Nou and there may be some truth in it.

I trust the EGame more than him tho bama4 



EGame said:


> LAWD


Should be a great back-up for RAHEEM


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






The internet has peaked for tonight.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Brilliant win. The midfield worked really well, with Henderson and Allen doing a really good job of covering the full backs as well as bossing in front of Gerrard. The defence looked really good too. It helps when, no matter where United are, they head back wide to cross it, but Skrtel was commanding and Agger solid. Gerrard was also really good defensively, dropping into some excellent spots to block shots. He seems to work better as the deepest in the diamond because the extra bodies block out higher up, so he can position himself a bit deeper defensively. Sturridge and Suarez weren't at their best, but that we still bossed the game was great. We've had heaps of games where you can see improvement that has come under Rodgers, but this one illustrates it really well.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Another thing i found amusing about the game, Liverpool made a substitution before United did :banderas Takes a special kind of man to see his side is playing shit, 2-0 down and not make a change. Moyes, what a legend.

Flanno needs to calm down in games like that. He was very lucky to still be on the pitch by the end, as was Rafael. We did get the rub of the green as far as decisions go seeing as Sturridge had a massive dive but by the same token we were the only ones to get into those positions. United had very little threat on goal and when they did get the ball into the box RVP potato'd like a champ. How does a top striker miss the goal from an open header 6 yards out?

I thought Allen had a really good game. He hassled, he tackled well, he distributed the ball well. 6 tackles, and 91% pass completion all up. He's come into some form the past few games which is nice to see. Another player who's come into form is Johnson. The break he had on the sidelines has done him a world of good. He was probably our best player tonight imo. Aside from one moment in the first half where he had that awful touch in the box he was very solid in defense and gave the side great width in attack. 



united_07 said:


> Fucking awful, Moyes surely will be gone by next wednesday. Put Giggs in charge till the end of the season and then try and get Klopp.
> 
> Rafael, seemed to the most threatening player going forward, also seems to be one of the only ones who cares. Moyes has to drop van Persie and put Mata in the middle, another terrible performance from RVP, he cant forget about this contract talk with those type of performances.
> 
> Also dont know why Moyes left it till 15 mins to go to make a change when it was obvious in the first half something needed to be done fpalm
> 
> *Also its strange having to hope Chelsea, or even City :argh:, win the title, because Liverpool can fuck off*












edit: oh god :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Glen has finally kicked into gear because he smells silverware.

Usually he spends the last few months of the season in one long daydream about his summer hols on the beach, but when he turns it on like today, I wouldn't take any other RB in the Prem ahead of him.

August 2013-his return from injury this season: I'd have taken several others before him


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> Rodgers said that, unlike his Manchester United counterpart, it was not in his nature to be so defeatist before a game.
> 
> He explained: “I was probably surprised before the game when I heard we were supposedly coming to Old Trafford as favourites. I would never say that at Liverpool -- even if I was bottom of the league.
> 
> “Anfield is Anfield. We expect to win and we have a mentality that has been developing over 18 months which we expect to win home and away and the belief is in the players and you see that in their game.”


:brodgers laying the boot into Moyes. Pretty dead on though.


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:lmao Rafael that superstar, how he doesn't get more red cards is beyond me



ROUSEY said:


> Cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ken


That obviously meant shindink from Coleman :cheer


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Yeah, Johnson was really good, both in getting forward and defending. It'd be great if his form continued for the rest of the season considering full back has been a real weakness this season.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Lets go, City.

Lets go, Arsenal.

Lets go, Chelsea.

Anyone but those Livercunts. Seriously, when City beat us next week....










That's gonna be me.

But white.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

how much of united's performance was kompany's fault?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

7


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Slient Alarm said:


> Lets go, City.
> 
> Lets go, Arsenal.
> 
> Lets go, Chelsea.
> 
> Anyone but those Livercunts. Seriously, when City beat us next week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be me.
> 
> But white.


And incredibly homosexual. 

Boom roasted


----------



## obby

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Slient Alarm said:


> Lets go, City.
> 
> Lets go, Arsenal.
> 
> Lets go, Chelsea.
> 
> Anyone but those Livercunts. Seriously, when City beat us next week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be me.
> 
> But white.


GO SPURS 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Everton fans wanting liverpool to win a game, united fans wanting city. The world has gone mad, but i agree anyone but liverpool for the league.

Also fuck you moyes and git out.


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Slient Alarm said:


> Lets go, City.
> 
> Lets go, Arsenal.
> 
> Lets go, Chelsea.
> 
> Anyone but those Livercunts. Seriously, when City beat us next week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be me.
> 
> But white.





Liam Miller said:


> Everton fans wanting liverpool to win a game, united fans wanting city. The world has gone mad, but i agree anyone but liverpool for the league.
> 
> Also fuck you moyes and git out.












edit: got to switch it up


----------



## ABK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

^ :lmao . Amazing!


----------



## Kenny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:lmao rush


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So apparently our record this season in the league when Remy hasn't been in the team is 15-0. Not a single goal scored without him playing. Good lord next season is not looking good. Need AT LEAST two strikers, a CM and a CB. As a bare minimum.


----------



## kingfunkel

DA said:


> Meanwhile, there are murmurings of Barca being interested in the Brendanator. Plz no :jose
> 
> I am tired of both El Classicunts gutting our team and ripping out its heart just when things are going good (Xabi, Masch etc)


Doubtful their eyes are firmly on Bobby Martinez!

Also you got Luis Garcia, so it all works out


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










insanely talented player, still think he's the best midfielder in the premier league. his vision and passing ability is just incredible.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Really is bizzare that there's not even any real pressure on Moyes. The media would have pretty much ensured most managers would be out of a job by now. Has a PL club ever been so poor with this sort of wage bill, this sort of pedigree in the squad.

Trusting him with a huge transfer budget is fucking insanity. We've already set ourselves back years by committing to Rooney.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I hope they give Moyes another year. :side:

I'd assume van Persie will be off in the summer. He already looks like he doesn't care.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










they say pictures are worth 1000 words


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dreading the game against Chelsea at the Bridge. The last two times we had an early kick-off away from home was against Liverpool (5-1) and City (6-3)...


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










:kobe6


----------



## Nessler

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Razor King said:


> Dreading the game against Chelsea at the Bridge. The last two times we had an early kick-off away from home was against Liverpool (5-1) and City (6-3)...


chelsea don't score for fun though


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Chelsea hardly score....


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Certainly didn't score at the weekend anyway lelelelelelelelelel


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

stuff from RedIssue


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

is anyone really surprised?

we have a decade of this stuff from when he was at everton. not people getting mad, but the defensive style tactics, the underdog rubbish, the small club mentality that has come from him for years.

why did anyone think he would change?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

He really can't have said 'what Jagielka would do', haha.


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



united_07 said:


> stuff from RedIssue


Is this legit????If so, then :lol:lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*In fairness if our CBs defended like Jagielka has this season then I bet we'd have conceded less goals. If Moyes has been saying that then it's just another chapter to add to my impending novel called "David Moyes: Twat". Was Giggs present on the bench yesterday?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

and apparently a player's had a go after the 3-0 too

is it too easy to suggest van persie


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Should be De Gea, he's pretty much the only person that can after yesterday.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Thought to be Giggs. Few saying Rio piped up too.

Moyes has had it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Garry ‏@GARRY_MUFC68 Jan 6
Just hope all these Moyes haters remember what they said when he turns it around and believe me he will turn it around.#TheChosenOne #MUFC

Garry ‏@GARRY_MUFC68 3h
I will always stand by United no matter what but I will not stand by a manager who clearly is out of his depth.#Tactics #StoneAgeFootball

BRAVE of you seabs


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Don't ever mistake me for someone called Garry again pls. If the players are turning on him now then it really begs the question how bad must it get for him to be sacked. This season is over now so it makes no major difference if he goes now or at the end of the season but starting next season under Moyes would have to be one of the worst decisions made in the history of mankind.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Get rid of moyes and his gimpy crew of coaches and let giggs take us to the end of the season and bring back phelan/queiroz (pipe dream)


If a player had a go i'd suggest rio or evra.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I hope Garry is followed by Minty.

If Moyes loses the dressing room he's gone for sure, on top of the obvious no European football and mounting pressure to make the top four to get the champions league money needed to keep the brand (UGH) strong and keep the debt serviced. If the players refuse to play for him or make it known he's not wanted, it'll be him or any manager before a large contingent of players. I can sympathise with the likes of Giggs if those training drills are correct, because it must be a completely unheard of experience for him after growing up under Ferguson and his philosophy.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

All it would take for him to be gone is fergie to admit he was wrong in picking him but i can't see that happening. Unless i'm been a bit harsh on fergie or maybe fergie is already starting to think it but he is a stubborn man so who knows.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What kind of shithouse spells Garry with two rs?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A yank probably.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Green Light said:


> What kind of shithouse spells Garry with two rs?












What kind of Eastenders fan doesn't know the great Garry Hobbs is spelt with two rs?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I found Mozza's youtube channel.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Is he scouse enough to be mozza though?

What a lad though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moyes' team talk before the Olympiacos match is going to be him singing 'What would Phil Jagielka do?' in the style of that Brian Boitano song from the South Park movie. And dancing around the changing room as well like he is starring in his own musical. Will probably but one arm round both Ferdinand and Phil Jones whilst they are wearing only towels as he sings the chorus. :moyes2


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So apparently some senior player in the United dressing room called Moyes and his coaching staff CLUELESS and USELESS. 

Sheeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttt

Also



> Rodgers was surprised at Moyes's pre-match admission that Liverpool were probably the favorites to win the game. "I was probably surprised when I heard we were supposedly coming to Old Trafford here as favorites," said the Northern Irishman. "I would never say that at Liverpool, even if I was bottom of the league."
> 
> Moyes responded: *"I just thought Liverpool was above us in the league and playing well and I thought any average person would have said the same thing."*


Sheeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttt x2

Who would have imagined a year ago that Moyes's United career would come down to winning 3-0 at Olympiakos at Old fucking Trafford? 

FUUUUAARRRRKKKKKKKK


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



steamed hams said:


> Moyes' team talk before the Olympiacos match is going to be him singing *'What would Phil Jagielka do*?' in the style of that Brian Boitano song from the South Park movie. And dancing around the changing room as well like he is starring in his own musical. Will probably but one arm round both Ferdinand and Phil Jones whilst they are wearing only towels as he sings the chorus. :moyes2


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26614180



> *Everton academy coach Kevin Sheedy has criticised Manchester United manager David Moyes for his tactics.*
> 
> After United's 3-0 defeat by Liverpool on Sunday, Sheedy tweeted: "All of you out there, Moyes was never interested in our youth team or players."
> Sheedy also criticised Moyes's tactics, adding: "Punt the ball up to [Marouane] Fellaini - great viewing."


:moyes1

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26607980



> *Manchester United face 10-year title wait - Danny Mills*
> 
> Manchester United might not win the Premier League title again for another decade, according to former England international Danny Mills.


brb in 10 years :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Everyone and his dog can see moyes has woat tactics well except for the pro moyes brigade yes they still exist :moyes3


Danny Mills lol but tbf he might not be far off but still lol danny mills.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










Little background: Ian Ross is the former Everton director of communications & Andy Holden is a youth coach.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Ian Ross should be locked up for that profile pic imo.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What sheedy said takes balls? :ti


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Guys, would you all please leave Moyes alone? You're ruining everything. Let him have his contract, and if you're in the Conference by the end of it, then maybe don't give him another one.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If we're in the conference then surely the only way is up.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:agree:


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'll leave him alone, but only if he decides to stay another 5+ years


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I really thought Moyes would get a year no matter what. #MoyesStay

van Gaal to United
Moyes to Spurs?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

why would any club with any ambitions hire moyes


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i agree with kiz

moyes to arsenal!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Kiz said:


> why would any club with any ambitions hire moyes


spurs have ambition? fooled me with their hiring of AVB then.


----------



## Cliffy

Mikey Damage said:


> van Gaal to United


Can't wait for him to drop his trousers in front of the players. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Kiz said:


> why would any club with any ambitions hire moyes


Your ambition could be to be dead set shit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Linking Moyles to more big clubs. :kobe9 I don't know what image to post to show how funny I found that so I'm going to post them all to sum up his season so far.



Spoiler
























































































































I've said it since the day he left, he'll be out on his ass within a couple of seasons at most and he'll be managing some dead end team like Sunderland/WBA or will be managing in the SPL with Celtic.


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:moyes7


----------



## Shepard

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> Linking Moyles to more big clubs. :kobe9 I don't know what image to post to show how funny I found that so I'm going to post them all to sum up his season so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've said it since the day he left, he'll be out on his ass within a couple of seasons at most and he'll be managing some dead end team like *Sunderland*/WBA or will be managing in the SPL with Celtic.


I think I'd actually cry. Especially at the "football" he tries to play.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










He doesn't even seem to be talking to anyone here. :lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

boyd has been charged with spitting on poor defenceless joe hart


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> Moyes: “Results at OT have been disappointing. It’s not for want of trying.”


good of moyes to let us know they're trying, if he keeps trying the same tactics surely if will work at some point.....



> Moyes on his job prospects: "My future has not changed one bit. I have got a great job, know exactly the direction I want to go in"


enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










Moyes bangs on how he isn't under any pressure and everything is okie dokie, what world do united and moyes live in.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Kiz said:


> boyd has been charged with spitting on poor defenceless joe hart


Really, it kinda did look like a spit ball from the shouting rather than a full on 'spat at' type movement, fuck it call it diving tax.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Didn't look like Boyd intentionally spat at Hart, looked like a case of 'say it don't spray it' to me.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's shit.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Slient Alarm said:


> That's shit.


So is a silent alarm but you decided to name yourself that. When it goes off it doesn't wake you up! In the case of a fire you'd be left burning in the building! It's useless just like anything you've ever posted here so why don't you fuck off to redcafe.


----------



## haribo

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> "My future has not changed one bit. I have got a great job, know exactly the direction I want to go in"








_I want all the world to see
To see you're laughing, and you're laughing at me
I can take it all from you
Again again again again
Again again again and deeper and down_

:moyes7


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I prefer this..


----------



## Velvet onion

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



steamed hams said:


> So is a silent alarm but you decided to name yourself that. When it goes off it doesn't wake you up! In the case of a fire you'd be left burning in the building! It's useless just like anything you've ever posted here so why don't you fuck off to redcafe.


i know you will probably launch a scathing attack on my name but hes right its shit.


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> I prefer this..


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> I prefer this..


I thought Joel was a chelsea fan?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

From the thumbnail it kind of looks like the lead character from Kerching on BBC1.


----------



## Curry

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> From the thumbnail it kind of looks like the lead character from Kerching on BBC1.


We them Rudeboys

Tamsin :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



steamed hams said:


> So is a silent alarm but you decided to name yourself that. When it goes off it doesn't wake you up! In the case of a fire you'd be left burning in the building! It's useless just like anything you've ever posted here so why don't you fuck off to redcafe.


----------



## God™

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

So, that's how Phil Jagielka does it...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-united-seamus-coleman-transfer-3260300



> Manchester United are pushing ahead with a £15million summer move for Everton defender Seamus Coleman.
> 
> United boss David Moyes wants to raid his old club for his former defender and has been given the green light to do so by the United board.
> 
> Mirror Sport has learned United's move for Coleman is well advanced, with some Old Trafford insiders claiming an outline agreement with Everton has already been agreed.
> 
> Moyes paid just £60,000 to sign Coleman from League of Ireland side Sligo Rovers in 2008 and helped turn the 25-year-old into one of Premier League's best full-backs.


Oh, no, The Mirror are saying that Coleman is definitely leaving in the summer. 

BUT WAIT! The exact same paper said Leighton Baines WILL be joining United in January! 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-united-seal-leighton-baines-2795050



> Manchester United WILL seal Leighton Baines transfer from Everton in January


I'll eagerly await when they rerun the story of Ross Barkley joining them next summer/January.

*EDIT:* Speaking of Ross...



> "Roberto Martinez has come in and given everyone confidence. He's a positive man and doesn't say anything negative," Barkley said.
> 
> "He's similar to David Moyes as they both like to take over the training session and be the main man but Martinez is more tactical.
> 
> "We do a lot more tactical work which is good for me because I'm young and still learning."


:ken


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No one cares about the transfer dealings of two mid table clubs :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

tomorrow: sneijder signs for the umpteenth time


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Coleman can join Baines, Strootman, Thiago, Sneijder as we form the GOAT MUPPET TRANSFER WINDOW RUMOUR TEAM of all time :mark:


----------



## Curry

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Shouldn't a new right back be about 8th on United's list of priorities anyway?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well a back up RB would be ideal since we're forced to play anyone of Jones, Smalling, Fletcher or Valencia at RB in the event Rafael is injured or suspended. Of course the number of competent RBs who'd be prepared to sign for us as a mere backup with limited gametime and without the luxury of Champions League football is limited though.

Coleman is a great talent but he'd be stupid to give up a starting place in a promising team. He's still developing and under Martinez he'll be one of the first names on the teamsheet in a squad brimming with potential under the guidance of an ambitious young manager. Why he'd sacrifice that to move to United where he wouldn't be guaranteed a game and with United likely to be going though something of a squad overhaul in the summer is beyond me. Even then, it's midfield and LB where United need to invest in. The attacking options are fruitful but it means nothing if United constantly get dominated in the middle and can't utilise our best options up front. A dynamic and competitive midfielder has been essential for years now, and Carrick's wayward form means the possibility of investing in a creative midfielder might soon be a pressing priority to boot.


----------



## obby

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We could really use another LB. Especially if Evra leaves in the summer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Well a back up RB would be ideal since we're forced to play anyone of Jones, Smalling, Fletcher or Valencia at RB in the event Rafael is injured or suspended. Of course the number of competent RBs who'd be prepared to sign for us as a mere backup with limited gametime and without the luxury of Champions League football is limited though.
> 
> Coleman is a great talent but he'd be stupid to give up a starting place in a promising team. He's still developing and under Martinez he'll be one of the first names on the teamsheet in a squad brimming with potential under the guidance of an ambitious young manager. Why he'd sacrifice that to move to United where he wouldn't be guaranteed a game and with United likely to be going though something of a squad overhaul in the summer is beyond me. Even then, it's midfield and LB where United need to invest in. The attacking options are fruitful but it means nothing if United constantly get dominated in the middle and can't utilise our best options up front. A dynamic and competitive midfielder has been essential for years now, and Carrick's wayward form means the possibility of investing in a creative midfielder might soon be a pressing priority to boot.


If it's any consolation, Coleman made his debut for us at left back and then Moyes played him right midfield for the majority of his time here...


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






:brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

United's priorities should be:


Left back x 1 (possibly x 2 with Evra likely to leave, although it would be funny to see them rely on Buttner if the new signing was injured).


Central midfielder x 2 (I will LMAO at United if they fail to significantly strengthen this area once again).

Winger x 1 (probably someone who can cross REALLY well :moyes2)

Reserve right back x 1 (Rafael is good enough as a starter for a top four side and Jones can do a job there, but a cheap stop gap would be ideal)



Coleman is the type of player you sign if you want to spend dosh on a quality first choice right back...but United's squad is so lacking in other areas that it would be odd for them to make Coleman a priority right now. That's unless the Glazers are really are going to unlock the treasure vault big time, or if Moyes plans on using Coleman as a first choice left back or right winger (LOL at those possibilities).


----------



## Green Light

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

New manager x 1


----------



## obby

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Fuck yeah :hb


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I think it's the CL thread you're looking for, brother Obby

United are still shite in here lel


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What are you talking about?


----------



## obby

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Indeed he is :moyes1

WELBECK = DESTINED FOR LEFT MID


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Rooney plays deeper, rather than alongside RVP, and we look better. And he sets RVP up, like he did so much last season.

cue dem Moyes tactics on the weekend :moyes2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

really hope Joel Campbell cracks the Arsenal ranks.

Kid looks like class. The thought of Theo, AOC, Campbell, Gnarby on the wings...

moist.


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BkB Hulk said:


> What are you talking about?


if it turns out like this banner....










Moyes is winning the champions league this year :moyes2


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Renegade™ said:


> Rooney plays deeper, rather than alongside RVP, and we look better. And he sets RVP up, like he did so much last season.
> 
> cue dem Moyes tactics on the weekend :moyes2


So your all in agreement the 60mil spent on two players in transfers the teams better when there not in it?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Rooney has been playing fairly deep in games I've seen. He's just not linking with Van Persie most of the time.


----------



## Vader

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

They don't pass to each other that often for some reason, the assist for the 2nd goal was Rooney's first pass to RVP last night.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well Rooney would have to bypass the wingers in order to pass to Van Persie, and that's just not good football. Not when there's the chance to cross. :moyes2


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Looks like Patrick Barclay from the Times is doing a bit of back peddling over what he said about de Gea



> “The goalie is like a jelly. He isn’t physically capable. He’s Heurelho Gomes without the shot-stopping. I can’t see what he’s got. That’s what he is. I have to say, I’m looking forward to Man United Stoke, when is it? How on earth could Ferguson and all his millions of goalkeeping [scouts]… is Tony Coton still there? Whoever. He’s had Alan Hodgkinson over the years. How on earth they could have watched this boy, week in week out, and then signed him for the first team. I just don’t know.”


what he said today



> Patrick Barclay ‏@paddybarclay 1h
> Please keep up...I've been an admirer of De Gea for years. Just thought he made a poor start, as everyone did.


so he was a admirer, but just thought he made a poor start :hmm:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.marca.com/2014/03/20/en/football/international_football/1395316871.html

:lmao :lmao :lmao :ti :lmao :ti :ti :ti

sorry liverpool


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

lel

Yes, we are gonna sell him to another big team in the Prem instead of abroad :ti

Yes, Marca definitely know City's transfer scoopz :ti

Can't wait to watch Luis go in dry when we play Madrid next season oh lawd yes


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If Suarez didn't leave last summer, I can't exactly see him leaving this summer with Liverpool's improvement.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DA said:


> lel
> 
> Yes, we are gonna sell him to another big team in the Prem instead of abroad :ti
> 
> Yes, Marca definitely know City's transfer scoopz :ti
> 
> Can't wait to watch Luis go in dry when we play Madrid next season oh lawd yes


What other big team is he at now, Denis? 

The overachieving long ball set-piece team?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moz if you were named after a perfume it would be Obsession. <3


----------



## Death Rider

ROUSEY said:


> What other big team is he at now, Denis?
> 
> The overachieving long ball set-piece team?


:ti


Not sure why we would sell him to city anyway especially since we look likely to get top 4. Can only see us selling him abroad if we do sell him. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Gambit said:


> :ti
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Well, since you put forward such a compelling argument, I can't argue against that.


----------



## Vader

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










not. enough. crosses. 

must cross more!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> What other big team is he at now, Denis?
> 
> The overachieving long ball set-piece team?


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moz :hayden3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A dozen short passes between the defence before a long ball up...


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What Jagielka would do? :moyes2


----------



## Poe7

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm sure we've played more long balls than that!


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ROUSEY said:


> What other big team is he at now, Denis?
> 
> The overachieving long ball set-piece team?


:banderas be more of a WOAT Mozza or get better at trying to wind people up lad.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hart
zab demi lescott kolarov
yaya dinho garcia
navas dzeko silva

i'd be happy with any variation around the midfield 3. we've looked so much more settled with 3 in the midfield. garcia has earnt his starting spot it has to be said.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

rumours that van persie has ligament damage that may keep him out of the world cup

any idea what it would be from?


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Kiz said:


> rumours that van persie has ligament damage that may keep him out of the world cup
> 
> any idea what it would be from?


he is having a scan this afternoon according to Moyes



it will be interesting to see what team Moyes puts out tomorrow, what with the derby midweek. I would have thought Kagawa will start after Moyes went back on what he said against olympiakos. Think he'll give januzaj a start as well, as I can see him playing Welbeck against City

de gea

rafael jones smalling evra

fellaini fletcher

januzaj mata kagawa

rooney​


----------



## Curry

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
Matic Luiz Lampard
Hazard Eto'o Schurrle

Really hoping for Luiz in a 3 man midfield. Oscar hasn't been up to it for a while and flooding the midfield might scupper Arsenal a bit. Eto'o has to play, this is his kind of game.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mignolet
Johnson Skrtel Agger Flanno
Gerrard
Henderson Allen
Sterling Sturridge Suarez

RIP Cardiff City


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Curry said:


> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
> Matic Luiz Lampard
> Hazard Eto'o Schurrle
> 
> Really hoping for Luiz in a 3 man midfield. Oscar hasn't been up to it for a while and flooding the midfield might scupper Arsenal a bit. Eto'o has to play, this is his kind of game.


Not bad. I can see him going for this rather than playing Oscar.


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 2m
> BREAKING: Following further investigation, Robin van Persie has a sprained knee, which will keep him out for around four to six weeks. #mufc


:moyes1

Surely Kagawa has to start behind Rooney in games now, in preparation for the champions league


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

lelkagawa

When will you guys learn?

Play Mata behind Rooney and stick lelbeck in there somewhere


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DA said:


> lelkagawa
> 
> When will you guys learn?
> 
> Play Mata behind Rooney and stick lelbeck in there somewhere


Mata cant play in the champions league though, thats why Kagawa needs to get games, as im assuming Moyes would rather play Welbeck on the left against Bayern for his work rate, and I cant see him starting Hernandez. Or unless Moyes wants to go completely defensive and go 4-5-1.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Curry said:


> Cech
> Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi
> Matic Luiz Lampard
> Hazard Eto'o Schurrle
> 
> Really hoping for Luiz in a 3 man midfield. Oscar hasn't been up to it for a while and flooding the midfield might scupper Arsenal a bit. Eto'o has to play, this is his kind of game.


definitely can get behind this formation

luiz and matic fuck shit up in the midfield, Lampard goes back to a his classic surge forward role


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Still don't think he'll trust Kagawa :hendo2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

im still confused why the fuck kagawa hasnt left yet

united have literally two world class players in his exact fucking position

and im pretty sure moyes would rather play wallabeck in the #10 position before kagawa


----------



## ABK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

RVP out is a very bad news for United. Still hope they don't let City sneak all three points midweek.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










WAYNE! WAYNE! WAYNE!


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



reDREDD said:


> im still confused why the fuck kagawa hasnt left yet
> 
> united have literally two world class players in his exact fucking position
> 
> and im pretty sure moyes would rather play wallabeck in the #10 position before kagawa


*Because Mata only just joined in January and he's already guaranteed a starting place at the World Cup :draper2

Kagawa should play but the fact is Moyes still needs to win the league games for his own job safety so he won't. We're much better just playing Welbeck up front and Rooney, Januzaj and Mata behind him.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

maybe united have really nice benches


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I will be very pleased to see Mata behind Rooney vs City. Please do it, Moyes, to make me pleased.

Moyes will probably read this and think I want him to play Rooney in CAM and Mata in CDM now :moyes1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

did mata ever score or assist vs city?

then again, pre jose we were more or less their bitch for a few years


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

No, actually. I can't remember a goal or assist from him. He does have Rooney in front of him rather than Torres this time though. Let's hope he can finally make his mark.

Edit: OHHHHHHH. He scored a superb free kick vs them last year.




























































In a post season friendly :downing


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Abk™ said:


> RVP out is a very bad news for United.


Probably for the best. He's been average all season.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Utd should just send Kagawa out on loan for a bit. I doubt they'd actually sell him. Loan him back to Dortmund or some shit.


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

They'll probably sell him in the summer. They got Mata late in the transfer window and he's ineligible to play for them in the CL, so selling Kagawa in those last few days wouldn't have been wise.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If we were focusing on just preparing for the CL then you wouldn't play Mata at all. Moyes should be playing for next season, as he's obviously assuming he's staying.

The injury could be a blessing, because now he might actually start seeing some positive return on that investment, which would help him when he's being judged in the summer. I'd also keep playing Welbeck in the role he played early in the second leg, which was more as a second striker than a left winger. Too often Ferguson had him shifted right out on the touchline and he was so ineffective. He needs to be able to get at CB's. Rooney and him can switch up to keep things balanced. 

lolkagawa, he's effectively dead. Shame because he was THE MUNICH SLAYER with Dortmund. 

The only thing we have to do to prepare for Munich is see what Buttner can do. 

Need to keep the pace in the side, Valencia will almost certainly play against Bayern. But he wont start tomorrow with dat eye. Probably see Ashley Young. enaldo

Team I'd expect.

De Gea

Rafael Ferdinand Jones Buttner

Fletcher Fellaini

Young Mata Welbeck

Rooney​
It's baffling that he keeps going back to Young but such is Moyes.


----------



## ABK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Probably for the best. He's been average all season.


He still manages to get goals. Any striker that can actually score goals is above average to a Chelsea fan no matter how shit he's playing :downing


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Van Persie got another booboo ? well that's a familiar tune


----------



## Rush

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

going to suck when we lose to Cardiff :jose :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Not really looking forward to the weekend. Cardiff is one of the toughest places to go in the league and our defense has been shambolic at times away from home this season. Skrtel is due one of _those_ games. I feel that our fullbacks can be gotten at too; everyone may rightly say that Noone and Zaha are out of form but with their speed, I'd fancy my chances against Flanno and Cissokho if I were them. As for the midfield, I fear Cardiff will probably try to outnumber us. Southampton's midfield pretty much owned the ball in the match against us, and Cardiff's midfield will be a step up from that. We'll probably see Coutinho, if he's playing, trying to close down Kim, which will leave SAS isolated. Easy pickings for the Cardiff defense. It'll be an extremely close game, not a lot of goals. I'd take a 0-0 right now and try and move a step closer to trying to cement fourth place.

Prediction: 0-5


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Rush said:


> going to suck when we lose to Cardiff :jose :side:


Is this your lock of the week? :rust

I think we will win tomorrow. We are too good at the Bridge, and we usually get it done against Arsenal.


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ya but who is the naked sloot in your avy plz?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It's not going to work this week because it's too obvious it's super FAKE.

We do have a propensity to drop points to awful teams. Please not Cardiff though. Please.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DA said:


> Ya but who is the naked sloot in your avy plz?


taylor momsen


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Not going to work? Too obvious? Super FAKE?


----------



## Nessler

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

confident of winning. especially with arsenal injuries. ramires and willian aren't a big miss with the depth we've got

Cech - Ivanovic Cahill Terry Azpi - Luiz Matic - Hazard Schurrle Oscar- Eto'o


----------



## Kiz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

if arsenal were ever going to get up, it would be today. not everyday that your manager hits 1000.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

If not today, then I don't know when. It's time.

COYG. Let's show that we have balls too. :wenger


----------



## Joel

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Had a feeling all week that the "specialist in failure" comment is going to come back to back to bite Mourinho today. Really think we could lose this one.


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*If Jose brings it in the press then his team brings it on the pitch. Jose very rarely looks silly. Plus they lost their last league game so 2 in a row is highly unlikely. Plus at Stamford Bridge. Plus Arsenal really haven't been in form for a long time now. Plus it's Chelsea and they'll win the League despite being slightly above average all season. Plus Wenger probably had a Rose too many last night and thought he was playing Fulham when he got out of bed. Plus wasn't he commentating on the PSG match last night? Probably think he's in France and will give his team talk in French will confuse ...... a couple of players perhaps. Maybe Woj will think he's playing Rush Goalie and Woj gonna Woj. Plus Joel doesn't think they'll win which means they will in the exact same way anytime Rush posts that he's nervous about a Liverpool win they batter the opposition. 

But most importantly I said they'll win and so it shall be.

Just need Kiz to predict an Arsenal Draw/Win and it will be official.*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Not going to predict a result, just that this will be a tight game. Probably a 1 goal game.


----------



## kingfunkel

Steve Mcmanaman is tosser! !

Arsenal to win today, 2-0!! ....if Flamini plays! Arsenal to lose 3-0...If Flamini doesn't play.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mourinho went nine years without a home league defeat :lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Its what I predicted in the chatbox last week. 4-2-3-1, with Matic and Luiz, and Oscar starting. I knew Mourinho wouldn't drop Oscar and change the shape, I think he's changed the shape like once this season? Regardless, I think we should win.


----------



## Curry

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oscar better not WOAT all over the place. Needs to get his form back fast.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Is the whole country outside of Stamford Bridge rooting for Arsenal today? :wenger


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I'm not.

I want Chelsea to win the league.


----------



## kingfunkel

Oh no not Michael Owen  why have they not realised the guy's mic skills suck!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kingfunkel said:


> Oh no not Michael Owen  why have they not realised the guy's mic skills suck!!!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But he's got that main event look...


----------



## united_07

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BreakTheWallsDown. said:


> Is the whole country outside of Stamford Bridge rooting for Arsenal today? :wenger


no, i'd rather chelsea win the league than city or liverpool


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

To think Chelsea fans for asking for Samu's head at the start of the season. 

He's fucking brilliant.

THE BIG GAME PLAYER.


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

LMMMMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 2-0 

RIP WOATENAL


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Lol Arse


----------



## kingfunkel

No Flamini no game! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ah, Arsenal and their lunchtime kickoffs...


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Game over 6 minutes in. 

Thanks Arsene.


----------



## CGS

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:lel

This is Liverpool/arsenal all over again


----------



## Cliffy

What a fuck up :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

why did gibbs leave the pitch?

:lmao


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

LOL wtf :renee


----------



## seabs

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Arsenal to win? :lel*


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OH MY GOD

I feel embarrassed and I'm not even an Arsenal fan.


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

15 minutes, 3-0, one red card on Arsene's 1000th game...


----------



## CGS

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is outstanding


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Is it cos im black?


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

3 :hazard

:lmao @ Chamberlain not being sent off.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

reff thought it was gibbs :lmao

what a racist 8*D


----------



## ABK

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ref got it wrong there.

Where the hell is BrickHouse?


----------



## Andre

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The racist ref probably helped Arsenal out there by sending off Gibbs and not AOC. They've gone from having no left back...to having no left back. 

Just to think that AlexHumph wanted Gibbs to go to the world cup while two of Baines, Shaw and Cole stayed at home :lmao


----------



## kingfunkel

FFS get the goat DM on before this gets more embarrassing #SaveThemFlamini 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider

:lmao poor arsenal 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kenny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 46 (17 members and 29 guests)

wow


----------



## CGS

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Happy 1000 games Wenger :hb


----------



## Humph

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Chamberlain's performance in this game has to be under consideration for worst in the Prem this season by any individual. In the span of 18 minutes, he was the most responsible party in conceding two goals (the first one where he was beaten by a man literally old enough to be his DAD) and committed a senseless, bonehead decision that ended up getting a teammate sent off.

He is NOT a fucking central midfielder at this stage against a good team. Wenger would never put him in that position vs an actual strong attack like City or Liverpool's. Guess what? Even Chelsea's limp shit stretched him back there. Stick him to winger until he is at least 22. At least in big games.

The game might have been over at 2-nil, but Marriner's decision on the penalty/red card should put him up for review. THE BALL WASN'T EVEN ON FUCKING TARGET. And then in a call that one can only say makes him look racist (not John Terry racist, but still), he gets the wrong guy - one who more requires a sub to replace - and keeps Chelsea's best friend today on the pitch.

So more favoritism for Chelsea vs. Arsenal, after Mike Dean allowed the Blues to play with chainsaws and machetes in that excuse for "football" on Dec. 23. And this bleeding Portugese pussy actually has the nerve to say that he is treated "unfairly."

Enjoy this Chelsea fans. At the end of the day, you root for the biggest jackass manager on Earth and a rat-faced fink of an owner.


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We meltdown now.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:lmao brickhouses meltdown


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Struggling to think of a more embarrassing club than Arsenal.

It really is staggering.

Edit: 4-0 now as I was typing. FUCKING LMAO. Just lock the gates of the Emirates tomorrow morning and leave it be. End it.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DA said:


> Struggling to think of a more embarrassing club than Arsenal.
> 
> It really is staggering.


One that has never won the first division since it has been called "The Premier League"?


----------



## CGS

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

DAT BRICKHOUSE MELTDOWN


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Win our 2 games in hand on Arsenal and 4th place is back on with Arsenal to come to Goodison :ken


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Brickhouse said:


> One that has never won the first division since it has been called "The Premier League"?


Na, still Arsenal m8

4-0 m8


----------



## Curry

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Brickhouse said:


> Chamberlain's performance in this game has to be under consideration for worst in the Prem this season by any individual. In the span of 18 minutes, he was the most responsible party in conceding two goals (the first one where he was beaten by a man literally old enough to be his DAD) and committed a senseless, bonehead decision that ended up getting a teammate sent off.
> 
> He is NOT a fucking central midfielder at this stage against a good team. Wenger would never put him in that position vs an actual strong attack like City or Liverpool's. Guess what? Even Chelsea's limp shit stretched him back there. Stick him to winger until he is at least 22. At least in big games.
> 
> The game might have been over at 2-nil, but Marriner's decision on the penalty/red card should put him up for review. THE BALL WASN'T EVEN ON FUCKING TARGET. And then in a call that one can only say makes him look racist (not John Terry racist, but still), he gets the wrong guy - one who more requires a sub to replace - and keeps Chelsea's best friend today on the pitch.
> 
> So more favoritism for Chelsea vs. Arsenal, after Mike Dean allowed the Blues to play with chainsaws and machetes in that excuse for "football" on Dec. 23. And this bleeding Portugese pussy actually has the nerve to say that he is treated "unfairly."
> 
> Enjoy this Chelsea fans. At the end of the day, you root for the biggest jackass manager on Earth and a rat-faced fink of an owner.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is fucking hysterical. Moyes couldn't pull this shit.

Jose trolling the fuck out of Wenger's millennium like a boss.


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oooof Matic is quickly becoming one of my favourite players in the PL. 

What an engine.


----------



## AEA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Arsenalol


----------



## kingfunkel

EGame said:


> Oooof Matic is quickly becoming one of my favourite players in the PL.
> 
> What an engine.


Till he plays against Barca and he has a great game then suddenly he's on performance enhancing drugs?

I've turned this off, I can't get over Owen's voice it's so argh!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:terry

It's like Wenger is playing Mourinho for the first time, so much space behind the defenders, attacking with the entire midfield. I really expected a tight game based on how Wenger played at the Emirates. Amazing.


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kingfunkel said:


> Till he plays against Barca and he has a great game then suddenly he's on performance enhancing drugs?
> 
> I've turned this off, I can't get over Owen's voice it's so argh!


wot?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



EGame said:


> Oooof Matic is quickly becoming one of my favourite players in the PL.
> 
> What an engine.


Agreed, its what we needed in midfield.

I was always confident of a win, but damn not that quickly in the first half. Sad to see Eto'o go off, he has been a colossal scorer at the Bridge. Schurrle is performing well. Had the game sealed at 2-0 tbh, but I want Chelsea to keep pushing forward and trying to advance that scoreline. All this still feels so hollow, unless City drops points. :moyes4 its up to you, chosen one.


----------



## Andre

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Flamini though.

Playing a high line without a recognised DM away at Chelsea who are lethal on the counter attack. Fantastic tactics.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DA said:


> Na, still Arsenal m8
> 
> 4-0 m8


Some extremely embarrassing games this season vs what's coming up on a quarter-century drought for a fanbase that still dares to view themselves as an elite club.

I'll take Liverpool in this category m8.


----------



## God™

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Best birthday present ever.


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Brickhouse said:


> Some extremely embarrassing games this season vs what's coming up on a quarter-century drought for a fanbase that still dares to view themselves as an elite club.
> 
> I'll take Liverpool in this category m8.


Some extremely embarrassing games EVERY season vs actually winning trophies in the last 9-10 years.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Referee is having a shocker but Arsenal are even worse!


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DA said:


> Some extremely embarrassing games EVERY season vs actually winning trophies in the last 9-10 years.


You can't be fucking serious. No league titles in 25 years > ALL in terms of futility.

Goodnight, kid.


----------



## DA

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Goodnight, Arsenal :brodgers


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Poe7 said:


> Referee is having a shocker but Arsenal are even worse!


Marriner has never been good. That he was named a ref of a FA Cup Final is such a joke.

The guy should honestly be suspended after this, though. Incompetence of the highest order on that call.


----------



## Death Rider

Brickhouse said:


> Some extremely embarrassing games this season vs what's coming up on a quarter-century drought for a fanbase that still dares to view themselves as an elite club.
> 
> I'll take Liverpool in this category m8.


8 year drought without trophies tho. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Brickhouse said:


> Some extremely embarrassing games this season vs what's coming up on a quarter-century drought for a fanbase that still dares to view themselves as an elite club.
> 
> I'll take Liverpool in this category m8.


How many years since you've won silverware that actually physically exists?

Cry some more, Brickhouse. Your lot of flat-track bullies getting pummeled by actual contenders :banderas


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










spot the ox


----------



## Poe7

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

5 zip


----------



## Poe7

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wasn't someone on here saying Oscar shouldn't have played today?


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This has to be Wenger's worst defeat ever. Not necessarily by the scoreline (could be by the end of the game), but after the war of words that has occurred between Mou and Arsene this season. 

The "Specialist in failure" comment must be burning a hole in Wenger's soul right now.


----------



## Poe7

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

You wouldn't think Chelsea are 6-0 up against their local rivals by the noise inside Stamford Bridge.

Silent.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wenger needs to go. I'm sorry. His time is up.


----------



## Cliffy

6 !!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Razor King said:


> Wenger needs to go. I'm sorry. His time is up.


I thought this would happen sooner or later.

you got in early.


----------



## CGS

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Legit question here. 

This result or the 8-2. Which was the worse result?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> I thought this would happen sooner or later.
> 
> you got in early.


6-3, 5-1, 6-0... Those are the results of games away to Eithad, Anfield, and Stamford Bridge.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



CGS said:


> Legit question here.
> 
> This result or the 8-2. Which was the worse result?


Definitely this. When we beat Arsenal, they were riddled with injuries and it was at the start of the season so they could bounce back.

But this kills their league challenge. It's happened at the hands of Mourinho. On Wenger's 1000th game. Doesn't get much worse than this for Arse fans.


----------



## CGS

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I approve of the new thread title.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Send for the Curbishley.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I'm tapping out of this match. It hurts for me to say this as I admire him so much as a player, but it's time to replace Arteta. He's such an intelligent player, if we had him in 2004 he could have been a mainstay for a decade, but right now in 2014, the way the game is right now and how teams press with such intensity high up the field, and how he's 31 right now and never was the quickest of strongest of players, he's just getting overrun too easily. It reminds of Guardiola in 2000 when he had to leave Barca because he just wasn't physically at the level to compete with midfielders into the new millenium once he was in his 30s. Granted Guardiola was a superior player to Arteta, but the situation is similar. Having seen us against Liverpool, Southampton and now Chelsea just get so easily overrun in midfield, I think it's pretty obvious we need a more powerful and mobile midfield. I think the solution is obvious. Build a time machine and get a 21 year old Patrick Vieira back.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Razor King said:


> Wenger needs to go. I'm sorry. His time is up.


Sorry mate but OX should have went instead of Gibbs, not Arsene. 

Silly billy.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

This is fucking disgraceful. I'm lost for words at the moment. 

Specialist in failure...specialist in failure...


----------



## EGame

*Re: I WISH CHRIS FOY WAS A MEMBER ON WF SO THEN I COULD BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



CGS said:


> Legit question here.
> 
> This result or the 8-2. Which was the worse result?


This easily. 

That game Arsenal scored 2 and still created quite a few chances. 

This is the worst Arsenal performance I have ever seen. 

The fact that this is a derby and Mourinho is in the opposition just makes it multiple times worse. 

Probably the worst loss in Arsenal history lollllll


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Six of the best. Amazing, incredible, beautiful.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



united_07 said:


>


WOYCIECH.









































































:woy


----------



## Razor King

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



#dealwithit said:


> I'm tapping out of this match. It hurts for me to say this as I admire him so much as a player, but it's time to replace Arteta. He's such an intelligent player, if we had him in 2004 he could have been a mainstay for a decade, but right now in 2014, the way the game is right now and how teams press with such intensity high up the field, and how he's 31 right now and never was the quickest of strongest of players, he's just getting overrun too easily. It reminds of Guardiola in 2000 when he had to leave Barca because he just wasn't physically at the level to compete with midfielders into the new millenium once he was in his 30s. Granted Guardiola was a superior player to Arteta, but the situation is similar. Having seen us against Liverpool, Southampton and now Chelsea just get so easily overrun in midfield, I think it's pretty obvious we need a more powerful and mobile midfield. I think the solution is obvious. Build a time machine and get a 21 year old Patrick Vieira back.


I've been feeling this for a while. We need to sign someone like Khedira in the summer.




ROUSEY said:


> Sorry mate but OX should have went instead of Gibbs, not Arsene.
> 
> Silly billy.


The ref called him Walcott.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

My mistake. Eleven coffins.

:dead


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

José with his cuntish early walk off again.


----------



## CGS

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

That game


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

We've been buttfucked by the other three top clubs now. No excuses for this.

I'm making a long rant later. This is ridiculous. Anybody who tries to defend Wenger for this is truly clueless.


----------



## Death Rider

Arsenal fans need to look on the bright side. At least moyes is not your manager :moyes3

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kingfunkel

Comon the toon!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Specialist in failure!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

jon moss missed pelanty counter: 2


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

This game will end up 4-4 or 5-5


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*


----------



## Mikey Damage

I dont even know what to say. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goku

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Wenger's 1000th game and the team goes out like that? WOAT

Lol Ozil flopped AGAIN in a big game..


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



> De Gea; Rafael, Jones, Carrick, Buttner; Mata, Fletcher, Fellaini, Young; Kagawa; Rooney.
> Lindegaard, Evra, Nani, Cleverley, Januzaj, Hernandez, Welbeck.


buttner and young enaldo

it will be interesting to see who plays behind rooney

edit: fuuuuuck didnt notice carrick at the back, him up against carroll :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

bama4


----------



## kingfunkel

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Wenger's 1000th game and the team goes out like that? WOAT
> 
> Lol Ozil flopped AGAIN in a big game..


What an awful performance from him, didn't touch the ball once...it was as though he wasn't playing!

Ciise is just shite my gawd


----------



## Destiny

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Get in. 

SUAREZ!

3 points.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

fantastic game for us. a case of all played well really. demi and yaya the standouts for me. it was good to get another 90 mins into negredo, even if he didn't score, he just wasn't really involved in the play much. oh well, onto the derby we go.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I'm liking the front four, I'm interested to see how Rooney/Mata/Kagawa do together, they looked really good in together in their cameo appearance against West Brom. Hopefully Young puts in a good shift, he's actually looked better when playing on the right wing rather than the left this season. I'd have preferred Rafael at left back but I guess with our centrebacks injured, no one can cover that right back spot. Not confident in Buttner, good going forward but so poor defensively. The one benefit he has though is he has plenty of pace to get back unlike Patrice "I LOVE TO FOOKING JOG" Evra.

Hope for a good performance today after the Olympiakos win and the fact it's away. West Ham is always tough though so could be a very close scoreline.


----------



## AEA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Oh God, Carrick and Jones against Carroll..


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Suarez hattrick again :mark:


----------



## Goku

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Gonna watch a ManU game for once.

Troll me, Moyes, I dare you.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Moyes says Fellaini will be playing at centre back, what the fuck????? :lmao


----------



## The Monster

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



united_07 said:


> buttner and young enaldo
> 
> it will be interesting to see who plays behind rooney


Not shocked that young & buttner ended up in the starting 11, welbeck looked totally shattered on wed night & his gonna start v bayern & mcfc so rest him him now & evra needs a rest as well so buttner given another chance to impress at lb see how does defensively though play a blinder v whu still mean burger all when faces robben v bayern Munich. 

Thought Felliani start as man mark caroll at set plays & needed rotate that area but shows lack of depth & quality in there what I actually do kinda like is that cm duo allows the front 4 just get on with it. So it would be nice if the front 4 are allowed the freedom to rotate & move about. I've said before that reckon Rooney more no9 then a no10 so is nice see DM using him there today but with game v mcfc midweek I wouldn't be pen against starting chicha no9 instead of Rooney today. Love that kagawa is playing & maybe more centrally in this game with young starting lw & mata on the rw. 

Defence is hugely worrying but we had no choices. Rafael had play as no other rb go in, jones only fit natural cb & while carrick does need rest only player can drop in though never looks great at cb I must admit. Smalling & Evans are injured. Rio can't be risked cos need him for mcfc game & maybe the bayern game sadly & less said about vida the better. While evra like said needed a break badly & buttner given a chance to impress again at lb. 

Edit - or Felliani can play cb & carrick is alongside fletch in cm. On 1 hand carrick at cm is a positive on flip side I never seen Fellaini play at cb to know how good he is there? Clearly he will man mark andy carol who will use his power & height when whu need to go direct to him with the ball. Interesting see how that tactic works out then

I do like the bench we have though. Many different options on it we can bring on someone who can/could make the key difference. Also nani back on the bench hopefully his given some mins at some point v west ham.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I don't know where that teams begins or ends. I don't think Moyes does either.

Also. Danny rewarded with dat bench.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Serious case of mistaken identity. Arsenal mistakenly identified as title contenders


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Moyes reinventing football with that false number 5.

If we can't beat Bayern, we can at least confuse the shit out of 'em.


----------



## Andre

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Wes Hoolahan is an absolute gem. It disgusts me to think that he only started 7 league games this season before today. He completely ran the show once again with deft one twos, through balls and sharp switches. When he's on form he's almost unplayable in that pocket between the opposition's midfield and defence.

The formation was a bit wonky, with it not being an ordinary 4-4-2 or even a diamond. Wes moved into the middle and pulled the strings, allowing Olsson (possibly our POTS) to overlap and supply dangerous crosses, such as the one that led to Snoddy's goal. Tettey sat deep and dictated the play with great efficiency whilst also thwarting any potential counter attacks. Howson provided the engine in central midfield with his pressing and willingness to break from box to box against a Sunderland midfield that lacked any authority or genuine presence until Poyet made a double change around the 40th minuted mark. The space was there to be exploited and Howson enjoyed a good first half before fading in the second when Sunderland started to get a grip of the game. Snoddy provided the width on the right which allowed Martin to stay back and concentrate on defensive duties rather than stretching himself against players with far greater athleticism. It wasn't an orthodox system, but it certainly worked and massive credit must go to Hughton for getting it correct today while also allowing Wes free rein to roam.

Playing two up front was the correct move to make in a game where we absolutely had to win considering out horrible run in. Elmander duly obliged and had by far his best game for us, winning aerial duals, knocking the ball down for RVW and keeping his link up play sharp and simple with his back to goal. He played a large part in us retaining 64% of the possession in the first half due to this type of play. He also notched an assist for Snoddy's goal which will do his confidence the world of good, building on top of last weeks consolation goal versus Saints.

Unfortunately Ricky continues to DUD. He should have scored two goals today, one from a perfect low Hoolahan cross when he was three yards out and somehow contrived to miss, another from a cross when a header either side of Vito would have resulted in a goal. The excuse that we don't supply him with enough chances has long since been consigned to history with our improved attacking play from the last two months. There will be no excuses anymore, he needs to get his head right. He also lacks the physical element that Elmander possesses, meaning that he's easily knocked off the ball. At least his defensive work rate and high pressing has improved, I suppose.

The defence was rarely tested but Bassong and Yobo managed to regain the solidity that they developed last February, despite a few nervy moments where Bassong dawdled on the ball. Martin was solid enough, as was Olsson who spent more time in the opposition's half in all honesty. Ruddy only really had three important things to do all game, but one was a world class save from a point blank range Wes Brown header. The other stop was an expected diving save, but his handling impressed me more than anything on that occasion. Meanwhile, his reaction to Borini's double footed late challenge shows what a DOUBLE HARD BASTARD he truly is. Most other keepers would have been rolling around on the floor feigning death. Not our John, who did well to read the through ball in the first place.

All in all that was probably our best performance of the season, while the result was MASSIVE on a day when all of the other bottom sides lost (inb4 Moyes being Moyes). If we beat Swansea next week then that should see us to safety. Oh, by the way...

http://www.yarmy.co.uk/forums/topic/tetteys-wonder-goal/

Fuckern warz Alex Tettey!


----------



## Goku

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

OMIGOD NEUER GONNA GET RAPED WID DAT


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

fuuuucking hell, amazing


to be fair he's tried it enough times :lmao


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

What a goal from Rooney.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Arsenal thrashed and United leading...best thing I have seen for a while.. I hope I never wake up from this dream.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Okay, rant time.

I can't express in words how absolutely terrible that performance was. THAT Arsenal team was leading the league at one point? THAT Arsenal team is in the top four? THAT Arsenal team. What the fuck.

Our defense flopped completely. It was completely fucking non-existent. No excuse for performing that bad in a big game. We couldn't close down on any Chelsea players at all. They ran through our defenders like butter. Our midfield was awful too. Couldn't get any possession and couldn't control any aspect of the game. We looked like a damn sunday league team. You could pick up four people from the streets of London and I assure you they would put more effort into defending and keeping possession than our sorry asses did.

Arsene Wenger is a big game flop. He's a specialist in failure. He truly is. There is no way ANYONE can defend that type of performance. If I was the president of the Arsenal board I assure you he would be relieved of his duties in an instant. No reason, NO REASON THAT type of showing is acceptable in a big game situation like this. This is a match against THE leaders of the league. You CAN'T get buttfucked like that, even if it's at their stadium.

We've been annihilated by Liverpool, City, and Chelsea this season. We've fallen out of the title race entirely now and we will finish 4th once again. Can't say I'm surprised, truth be told. If we don't win the FA Cup, this season is one of the worst in recent memory. And if Wenger manages to survive this season even after being ripped to pieces and stomped on by the top three (and not managing to beat jobber Man United) AND losing the FA Cup, he HAS to go.

Expecting others to not take this seriously because LOL ARSENAL FAN CRYING ABOUT WENGER LOL, but come on man, this is honestly disgraceful.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

that takes Rooney to 3rd in the all time top scorers for United, only behind Law and Charlton


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I haven't felt this excited as a Liverpool fan for many years, Rodgers was the absolute perfect choice to replace GOAT Kenny.


----------



## ABK

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Wenger's 1000th game and the team goes out like that? WOAT
> 
> Lol Ozil flopped AGAIN in a big game..


Ozil didn't play.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

The football we're playing when Mata and Rooney are linking up is glorious. That's the future Anyone who ever says Rooney's best position is as a #10 should forever be forced to watch Stoke vs West Ham. Van Persie's probably played his last game for us. To be fair RVP would have buried the volley Mata put on a plate.

That goal was disgusting. 

Rafael really struggled after that bullsh*t booking. You see he's reluctant to dive in. Fellaini's having a mare. Young has been his usual level of utter shit and a complete waste in that attack.

Buttner's coped surprisingly well.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Mignolet- Solid

Johnson- Good from him today. He smells a medal. Clear to see he has finally woken up

Skrtel- Playing like a man possessed :mark: Two goals :mark: Poor marking between himself and Agger for their third goal though

Agger- Really bad imo. Fucking awful for their second goal especially. Wouldn't be surprised to see Sakho replace him next game.

Flanno and Allen- Gonna pair these two together because Joe was given the task of protecting Flanno today, but if anything, they managed to create more fires than the ones they put out. There is a potential sitcom awaiting these two once their careers are over if they keep up this level of lels. Shit pass from Allen for Cardiff's first I think it was. Too many goals in this game bama4

Gerrard- Poor. Booked early, which was no surprise given how open the game was from the beginning and he was exposed. Needs to get through the next two games without being booked now or he faces a two game ban. If it does happen, I hope he gets it in the next game so he will be back for the City game.

Hendo- Dat pass to help set up Suarez's first goal :banderas

Coutinho- Played OK. Wasn't very threatening but he did cause Cardiff trouble at times just in front of their defense and won himself a few freekicks.

:sturridge :suarez1- As you expect.

_*Overall:*_ 
LOL at defence 
:mark: at attack

Can't wait for the Sunderlel match :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Good first half, finally we're looking dangerous on the counter again.

would be good to see Nani get on for Young as well


----------



## obby

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Arsenal :lmao

somebody pinch me

anyway; Kagawa is playing :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Kagawa attacks the space.


----------



## EGame

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Black Jesus said:


> Okay, rant time.
> 
> I can't express in words how absolutely terrible that performance was. THAT Arsenal team was leading the league at one point? THAT Arsenal team is in the top four? THAT Arsenal team. What the fuck.
> 
> Our defense flopped completely. It was completely fucking non-existent. No excuse for performing that bad in a big game. We couldn't close down on any Chelsea players at all. They ran through our defenders like butter. Our midfield was awful too. Couldn't get any possession and couldn't control any aspect of the game. We looked like a damn sunday league team. You could pick up four people from the streets of London and I assure you they would put more effort into defending and keeping possession than our sorry asses did.
> 
> Arsene Wenger is a big game flop. He's a specialist in failure. He truly is. There is no way ANYONE can defend that type of performance. If I was the president of the Arsenal board I assure you he would be relieved of his duties in an instant. No reason, NO REASON THAT type of showing is acceptable in a big game situation like this. This is a match against THE leaders of the league. You CAN'T get buttfucked like that, even if it's at their stadium.
> 
> We've been annihilated by Liverpool, City, and Chelsea this season. We've fallen out of the title race entirely now and we will finish 4th once again. Can't say I'm surprised, truth be told. If we don't win the FA Cup, this season is one of the worst in recent memory. And if Wenger manages to survive this season even after being ripped to pieces and stomped on by the top three (and not managing to beat jobber Man United) AND losing the FA Cup, he HAS to go.
> 
> Expecting others to not take this seriously because LOL ARSENAL FAN CRYING ABOUT WENGER LOL, but come on man, this is honestly disgraceful.


Of course your midfield was terrible lol. You played a 20 year old winger at CM against the likes of Matic who absolutely ate your entire midfield alive today.

Wenger has turned into a terrible manager, they really could hire someone else for much lower wages and do better. 

Arsenal are so fucking lucky, when you take out the fact that over the past few season's Spurs and Chelsea have both potatoed hard which have let Arsenal into the top 4. Now in a season where Chelsea are back to dominance, United potato hard allowing Arsenal to take the 4th place again.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Shit hernandez is still alive.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Fellaini turning on GOD mode in the 2nd half has been amusing.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:kagawa has been very good. Now keep starting him, Moyes.

He's won two games in a week. I won't call him a cunt for a couple of days. You've earned it, Cunt Dave.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

City and Bayern are so fucked.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Even Fellaini didn't completely woat.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Even Fellaini didn't completely woat.


He was completely GOAT. Zidane with a fro.

De Gea

Rafael Jones Ferdinand Evra

Fellaini Fletcher

Valencia Mata Welbeck

Rooney​
Against City plz. Even Cleverley instead of Carrick, a bit of mobility next to Fellaini and he's a beast that cannot be tamed.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

MOYES for UCL please.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Irish Jet said:


> Against City plz. Even Cleverley instead of Carrick, a bit of mobility next to Fellaini and he's a beast that cannot be tamed.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Good performance all round, even Buttner was decent, fellaini had a very good second half.

Its taken RVP to get injured for Moyes to try Mata or Kagawa behind Rooney, it really worked today. I would rather someone else instead of Young in that front 4 though, im guessing it will be Valencia against City for his defensive abilities.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



DA said:


>


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



DA said:


>


to be fair, he was always go to knock him over with a running start


----------



## AEA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Good performance. Please continue to Kagewa, Mata and Rooney together in the positions they were playing tonight. Those 3 linked up excellently. I liked the partnership of Fletcher and Fellaini in Midfield. Carrick beasted at center half.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I do have one major concern going forward with Fellaini, and that's just whether or not the statue will do the fro justice...


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

The sucking of Jose is really bad. How would his squad be performing if he worked for a tight-fisted board still worried about stadium debts instead of a Zionist human monster?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

8-2 was worse, btw. Same margin of defeat but the red card came so late it made little difference. Obviously Chelsea would have won today if it was 11 on 11 since the game was really over before that travesty of a referee mistake. But it did contribute a good deal to the shocking final score.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Ole on Liverpool's title chances

https://vine.co/v/MMrMdK2TtJJ


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



EGame said:


> Arsenal are so fucking lucky, when you take out the fact that over the past few season's Spurs and Chelsea have both potatoed hard which have let Arsenal into the top 4. Now in a season where Chelsea are back to dominance, United potato hard allowing Arsenal to take the 4th place again.


Look I hate to say something that is confused as defending Wenger today, but this is so biased it's ridiculous. If Chelsea, Spurs and United "potatoed hard" to have seasons out of the top four, you're giving no credit to the club that never fell to that level in spite of relatively cheap ownership?

Think about what you're saying.


----------



## AEA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



united_07 said:


> Ole on Liverpool's title chances
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MMrMdK2TtJJ


:lmao Fucking hell


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Ole so mad :jordan4


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Gambit said:


> 8 year drought without trophies tho.


I'm sorry what is Liverpool's current trophy drought at? Exact same time frame.

LFC supporters thinking they get to join in on the party that Chelsea and United fans have at the expense of Arsenal's title drought is honestly some of the worst fan behavior I have ever seen in any sport. An exercise in objective unreasonableness.

I respect the way that club is currently doing business but you guys have a long way to go before you get to leave the kiddie table in this category.


----------



## Curry

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Brickhouse said:


> *I'm sorry what is Liverpool's current trophy drought at? Exact same time frame*.












Well done.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*










Ninja'd lel


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Curry said:


> Well done.


You've got to be shitting me.

If that's a real title to you, I have a Rolecks watch you might be interested in.


----------



## Curry

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Brickhouse said:


> You've got to be shitting me.
> 
> If that's a real title to you, I have a Rolecks watch you might be interested in.


You'd think it was a real title if Arsenal hadn't potato'd their way out of it in 2011.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Plz make a list of the trophies which actually count as trophies then, Brickhouse.

And I will then alert the appropriate governing bodies of their horrendous errors and so those other competitions may be abolished.

Thank you


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Curry said:


> You'd think it was a real title if Arsenal hadn't potato'd their way out of it in 2011.


Not even close. I loved Wenger's quote BEFORE the game that a win would not have ended the title drought. Because it wouldn't have.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Brickhouse said:


> The sucking of Jose is really bad. How would his squad be performing if he worked for a tight-fisted board still worried about stadium debts instead of a Zionist human monster?


zionist?

i mean hes jewish and probably has strong connections to israel, but out of all the things to call him, you choose to go for zionist?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



DA said:


> Plz make a list of the trophies which actually count as trophies then, Brickhouse.
> 
> And I will then alert the appropriate governing bodies of their horrendous errors and so those competitions may be abolished.
> 
> Thank you


Champions League. Domestic League. Domestic Cup.

There are trophies and there are "trophies." Adults should be able to figure out the difference.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

brickhouse clearly forgetting the mr clutch cup and the kit deal cup


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



reDREDD said:


> zionist?
> 
> i mean hes jewish and probably has strong connections to israel, but out of all the things to call him, you choose to go for zionist?


You're right that was weak.

How about Zionist Oligarch?


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

1. Carling Cup is also a domestic cup :hendo2

2. The FA Cup is diluted by shite non-league teams. More quality in the Carling Cup

Therefore Carling Cup>>>FA CUP


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

still not sure where the zionist label comes from


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:lmao


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



reDREDD said:


> still not sure where the zionist label comes from


For Abramovich?

The man has a missle defense system on his yacht out of paranoia because of all the financial help he has given the Israeli military. A lot of these owners aren't the greatest guys, obviously. But Roman is truly evil.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



DA said:


> 1. Carling Cup is also a domestic cup :hendo2
> 
> 2. The FA Cup is diluted by shite non-league teams. More quality in the Carling Cup
> 
> Therefore Carling Cup>>>FA CUP


You heard it here, folks.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

That's twice you have double-posted in here now in the past hour, Brickhouse

You're skating on thin ice now, brother


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



DA said:


> That's twice you have double-posted in here now in the past hour, Brickhouse
> 
> You're skating on thin ice now, brother


It's starting to become clear that you are not bright enough to engage me in any type of serious argument.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I was smart enough to read the rules before posting, brother

I'm also smart enough to recognize a trophy when I see one


----------



## kusksu

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Just realized that United are actually 1st in just away matches. Home has really fucked us up this season


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I missed the game :sad:

I'm not gonna taunt or gloat or anything. Too late for that. I'm just gonna say I wish Brickhouse was actually on "holiday", as reading through his posts has been terrible. 

Up the Chels.


----------



## Death Rider

Brickhouse said:


> I'm sorry what is Liverpool's current trophy drought at? Exact same time frame.
> 
> LFC supporters thinking they get to join in on the party that Chelsea and United fans have at the expense of Arsenal's title drought is honestly some of the worst fan behavior I have ever seen in any sport. An exercise in objective unreasonableness.
> 
> I respect the way that club is currently doing business but you guys have a long way to go before you get to leave the kiddie table in this category.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


Thanks I needed something to laugh at. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## haribo

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

If you're able to listen to this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03ynrsy

Jump to 1 hour 44 mins :lmao


EDIT: Fuck. They've literally just edited it out.


----------



## Zen

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Is this real life?

What a way to cap off Wenger's 1,000 game


----------



## Cliffy

What did they edit out? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

saw this online :lmao



> *Jose Mourinho looks forward to his 1000th game as Chelsea manager, in his fourteenth spell in charge.*
> 
> 
> Chelsea boss Jose Mourinho has swatted away suggestions that his side are genuine title contenders, despite being four points clear at the top of the table, with one game to go.
> 
> The Stamford Bridge outfit last won the title when Jose Mourinho was in his thirteenth spell in charge... last season. The manager left during the summer, to rousing tributes from the club's fans, and returned to manage the side after three days of managing Bayern Munich.
> 
> Chelsea face last place Fulham at home in Mourinho's 1000th game in charge.
> 
> "They are a difficult team to beat," said Mourinho. "They are a stable club. Stable horses.
> 
> "If we win the title this year, it will be, I don't know, amazing. We don't deserve it. Only John Terry deserves it. Maybe Frank... Lampard. Super Frank.
> 
> "Not Ashley Cole though."





> *David Moyes says the lads are 'up for it' ahead of crunch Johnstone Paint Trophy clash*
> 
> Man United boss David Moyes claims that his squad are more than a match for fellow League Two strugglers Accrington Stanley ahead of tonight's Microsoft Paint Trophy clash at New Trafford.
> 
> Rooted to the foot of the League Two table, Moyes claims he still has a plan for the Red Devils, and will act on it when the time is right. Veteran midfielder Adnan Januzaj will be rested for tonight's match, but assistant head coach Tom Cleverley says fans needn't worry about the England captain's omission from the team sheet.
> 
> "The lads will find it tough out there tonight without Adnan, but we've got quality and experience on the bench with players like Giggsy and Charlton.
> 
> "We know Accrington are above us in the league, but that doesn't bother us, every team is above us in the league."


----------



## haribo

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Cliffy Byro said:


> What did they edit out?


He called Suarez a "racist ****", followed by 10 seconds of awkward silence. Fletcher & Savage had no idea what to say.


----------



## CGS

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Brickhouse said:


> Champions League. Domestic League. Domestic Cup.
> 
> There are trophies and there are "trophies." Adults should be able to figure out the difference.


So if Arsenal had beat Birmingham a few years back would they technically still be in a trophy drought?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Brickhouse, no matter how irrelevant the Carling Cup may be, its still a trophy so Liverpool's trophy drought only stretches back two years, while Arsenal's goes back longer. And why are you even acting like you wouldn't be counting the Carling Cup as a trophy had Arsenal won it this season? Every single Arsenal fan would love the Capital One Cup if it meant an end to the drought.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:ti MOTD barely started and arsenal woating so hard.

Racist ref :ti

Sir Chesney :ti


----------



## CGS

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Fulham getting relegated in style I see.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Yaya is so GOAT

Seems like a neat guy too


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

to be fair to the ref, i dont think its really fair to call him racist

he just thought two players who kinda look alike confused. i mean sure they were black, but it was something beyond his control. is it really his fault he got them confused?

however sending off the wrong person is just flat out stupid. even if he got them confused, how the fuck did none of the linesman or whatever correct him that he fucked up


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Gibbs is such a bitch for just walking off. Honest to God I would have had to leave that pitch in fucking handcuffs.


----------



## CGS

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Fuck me that Rooney goal was actually class. Mirrored Beckhams against Wimbledon all those years ago. 

As for marriner I don't think people genuinly see him as racist (except maybe angry Arsenal fans who are not thinking clearly). Anyone with a brain can see he didn't do it on purpose. Just made an honest mistake. A really stupid mistake, but an honest one. 

At least he came out afterwards and issued an apology when he could have just stayed under the rader until it all cooled off.

@IrishJet. #1 never snitch. Gibbs did the right thing not telling on his team mate :side:


----------



## Green Light

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Just turned on MOTD and Russell Brand is there next to Leonardo and Shearer. Am I still drunk? What is this?


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Gibbs should have sang this:


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Wtf is all this Rooney/Beckham bollux they're on about? They're two completely different types of goal.

If you want a better comparison with Beckham, then it would be Suarez at Norwich

Russell Brand should be on every week IMO


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Oh my days, Tettey.


----------



## Velvet onion

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Russell Brand "besides looking like phil Mitchell he has done the eat end a grey disservice" why isn't Rusta Brown here all the time!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

*The funny thing is Brand just gave the best bit of analysis that MOTD has seen all season just by not stating the obvious. 

Mata playing in the middle made a huge difference to his game. Sucks for Welbeck that Rooney will get the spot up top ahead of him but what will be will be. I swear some people have a serious self-fulfilling prophecy with Kagawa these days. Anytime he plays the usual suspects churn up making out he had a great performance. 

That Tetey goal :moyes1*


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



reDREDD said:


> however sending off the wrong person is just flat out stupid.


This actually happened? :lmao



CGS said:


> Fuck me that Rooney goal was actually class. Mirrored Beckhams against Wimbledon all those years ago.


Nothing beats this, though:


----------



## EGame

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Why haven't we heard from anyone from Arsenal?

Are they just going to ignore this and act like it will just go away? Bunch of pussyfaggots.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

*Matic has been a seriously incredible signing btw. I don't think Jose could have built a player from scratch to better fill that void in Chelsea's midfield. Well ok he probably could have but you get the point. Matic = Very Good[/borat].*


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I think they assigned Brickhouse with that task, brother

And he's doing a fine job of it so far

Dammit Seabs

Edit: Didn't know Long scored today. Fucking LMAO at WBA


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Seabs said:


> *Matic has been a seriously incredible signing btw. I don't think Jose could have built a player from scratch to better fill that void in Chelsea's midfield. Well ok he probably could have but you get the point. Matic = Very Good[/borat].*


A lot of people on this Chelsea forum think Matic does not offer anything more than Mikel does. I'm not kidding or exaggerating. There's people out there that think this.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Joel said:


> A lot of people on this Chelsea forum think Matic does not offer anything more than Mikel does. I'm not kidding or exaggerating. There's people out there that think this.


*Probably the same morons who were chanting Champions of Europe last season despite being knocked out in the group stage. *


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

The Mirror are saying we've agreed a fee for William Carvalho, but then again it is the mirror, they dont tend to have the best reliability when it comes to transfers


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Seabs said:


> *Probably the same morons who were chanting Champions of Europe last season despite being knocked out in the group stage. *


If you're just going to be MEAN about Chelsea fans, I'm not going to share ANYTHING with you ever again, Seabridge *fold arms*


----------



## seabs

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

*Well in fairness Chelsea fans are worse than your average set of football fans. Just makes it more outstanding that the group assorted on here aren't terrible. Although I put that down to none of them being English (Real English). I'm sure if there is an English Chelsea fan amongst our ranks then he's probably an idiot and a better representative of actual Chelsea fans.*


----------



## Curry

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Toure and Hazard both have this weird tendency to take penalties that look really shit but still go in 90% of the time. 

If a team towards the bottom of the league or who just got promoted wants to stay up next season, they should sign Gary Hooper and Shane Long. I swear those two together would be an amazing partnership and wouldn't be ridiculously expensive.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

thank you seabs

i think

to add to what joel said, this is one of the reasons i like WF. the diversity here gives some balance and logic. problem with chelsea or united or whatever forums, is that they risk turning into delusional circlejerks

the kiz's, the DAs, the alex's, the andres and woolcocks, brings good smarts and balance


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

What it this !? :lmao



Spoiler: Don't open if you want sleep tonight














Shamelessly pinched this from reddit












Could be banworthy in my opinion :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Curry said:


> Toure and Hazard both have this weird tendency to take penalties that look really shit but still go in 90% of the time.
> 
> If a team towards the bottom of the league or who just got promoted wants to stay up next season, they should sign Gary Hooper and Shane Long. I swear those two together would be an amazing partnership and wouldn't be ridiculously expensive.


*Shane Long who has just moved to Hull and got himself a really good move at a club with good league security at this moment in time. (Y)*


----------



## Rush

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Suarez, what a legend. 



BkB Hulk said:


> It's not going to work this week because it's too obvious it's super FAKE.
> 
> We do have a propensity to drop points to awful teams. Please not Cardiff though. Please.


uwotm8



Brickhouse said:


> I'm sorry what is Liverpool's current trophy drought at? Exact same time frame.
> 
> LFC supporters thinking they get to join in on the party that Chelsea and United fans have at the expense of Arsenal's title drought is honestly some of the worst fan behavior I have ever seen in any sport. An exercise in objective unreasonableness.
> 
> I respect the way that club is currently doing business but you guys have a long way to go before you get to leave the kiddie table in this category.


:banderas 

how do you feel about the battering today mate? does it make y0 six to your stomach?


----------



## Curry

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Seabs said:


> *Shane Long who has just moved to Hull and got himself a really good move at a club with good league security at this moment in time. (Y)*


I'm gonna be honest, I thought he was on loan at Hull. My bad.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Rush said:


> how do you feel about the battering today mate? does it make y0 six to your stomach?


*Oh dear.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Some serious WOAT in that performance early. Allen and Flanagan in particular were really bad. Teams are going to try to target Flanagan's side over Johnson and overload the area, so Allen needs to be much better in helping to cover it. On the other side, Johnson and Henderson were really good. Johnson keeping this form up until the end of the season could be key for us. It helps when Sturridge and Suarez GOAT.

Haven't seen Rooney's goal yet, but Tettey's was amazing.

Not sure who had a worse performance - Arsenal or Brickhouse.



reDREDD said:


> to be fair to the ref, i dont think its really fair to call him racist
> 
> he just thought two players who kinda look alike confused. i mean sure they were black, but it was something beyond his control. is it really his fault he got them confused?
> 
> however sending off the wrong person is just flat out stupid. even if he got them confused, how the fuck did none of the linesman or whatever correct him that he fucked up


Racist.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:lmao "y0 six"

That's bad even by my standards


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



reDREDD said:


> to be fair to the ref, i dont think its really fair to call him racist
> 
> he just thought two players who kinda look alike confused. i mean sure they were black, but it was something beyond his control. is it really his fault he got them confused?


Not communicated very well in my rant post because of that was sincere, but the racist thing was more or less in jest. A somewhat easy joke.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

It's still a very serious mistake and I will be disappointed if the FA doesn't take action on him (which they probably won't).


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



CGS said:


> So if Arsenal had beat Birmingham a few years back would they technically still be in a trophy drought?


Yes.

That isn't hindsight. Wenger said that before the game. I guess you will have to take my word for it that I fully agreed with him.

It's hard to take the tournament seriously when most big clubs use the early games as a U-21 showcase. I'd dismiss the Europa title too, since it is possible to not be eligible for being too GOOD.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Seabs said:


> *Well in fairness Chelsea fans are worse than your average set of football fans. Just makes it more outstanding that the group assorted on here aren't terrible. Although I put that down to none of them being English (Real English). I'm sure if there is an English Chelsea fan amongst our ranks then he's probably an idiot and a better representative of actual Chelsea fans.*


Honestly speaking, that's like the first time I've ever heard that opening sentence. Especially from someone in England as most football fans here can't stand Liverpool fans due to their delusions and self entitled nature. 

Everyone has their opinion though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Triple post by WOATHOUSE.

That should be a warning, Joel.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

while there are some terrible chelsea fans, id imagine there are just as bad, if not worse arsenal or united or liverpool fans

some of this very site

also kiz



Brickhouse said:


> Not communicated very well in my rant post because of that was sincere, but the racist thing was more or less in jest. A somewhat easy joke.


wasnt directed at you. it was just a reference to what people have been saying in general

claims of racism are thrown around a bit too often nowadays. word has almost lost all meaning


----------



## Humph

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Really can't be dealing with the big game losses anymore, as bad as the players were it is clearly Arsenes fault. Playing a high line against three fast talented midfielders and expecting a young winger and Arteta (who can seriously koff now, dude is DONE) to compete with tanks like Matic and Luiz was ridiculous. Winning the FA cup would probably be the best way to send Arsene off but I don't see him going just yet, the only person I would really want to replace him ASAP would be Klopp but that obviously isn't going to happen. Shite day all round.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

why not?

klopp would be a great signing for arsenal. and his own career

especially since the dortmund experiment is rapidly sinking

going from one club plagued by injuries to a club less plagued by injuries would be a good move


----------



## Humph

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



reDREDD said:


> why not?
> 
> klopp would be a great signing for arsenal. and his own career
> 
> especially since the dortmund experiment is rapidly sinking
> 
> going from one club plagued by injuries to a club less plagued by injuries would be a good move


Signed a new deal back in October until 2018 so would require a big pay-off to lure him to us and you know what the boards like with money :draper2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Swap Moyes for Wenger? You know it makes sense.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Curry said:


> Toure and Hazard both have this weird tendency to take penalties that look really shit but still go in 90% of the time.
> 
> If a team towards the bottom of the league or who just got promoted wants to stay up next season, they should sign Gary Hooper and Shane Long. I swear those two together would be an amazing partnership and wouldn't be ridiculously expensive.


it's because yaya keeps his head up the whole time and watches which way the keeper is going. then all he needs to do is poke it into the net


----------



## Nessler

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Eto'o injury is worrying. Torres is having a horror run of games. even by his standards.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Seabs said:


> *Probably the same morons who were chanting Champions of Europe last season despite being knocked out in the group stage. *


It obviously wound you up, so it done the trick.


----------



## Goku

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Klopp won't leave now.

Arsenal should really try to get Christian Streich (Freiburg) or Thomas Tuchel (Mainz), both of whom would be mammoth with a bigger club.

Both of them are probably as good or even better than Klopp.

Getting Streich could also lure in Ginter if really interested.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

arsenal dont take risks. if wenger gets top 4 and he wants to stay he'll get a new contract

arsenal love their nostalgia. their board needs to remember that the invincibles happened a decade ago.

just saw the tettey goal. truly outstanding strike. to hit that with the power and precision he did, not a bad way to get your first goal.

demi's was better tho :brodgers


----------



## ABK

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Joel said:


> A lot of people on this Chelsea forum think Matic does not offer anything more than Mikel does. I'm not kidding or exaggerating. There's people out there that think this.


Seriously? :lmao :lmao :lmao 



Curry said:


> Toure and Hazard both have this weird tendency to take penalties that look really shit but still go in 90% of the time.


On the contrary I think Hazard is a decent penalty taker. I like how cool he goes about his penalties.

:stevie's penalties though :mark:


----------



## Rush

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



DA said:


> :lmao "y0 six"
> 
> That's bad even by my standards


shut your whore mouth. 



Seabs said:


> *Oh dear.*


:rust


----------



## ABK

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Looking forward to the Manchester derby now. United seem to have improved in their last two games. Hoping they carry the recent surge into the City game. Moyes can't afford another defeat at Old Trafford surely. I just hope there's no record for him to break this time around :moyes2 :lol. If there's any favour I need from :moyes5 it'll be on Tuesday. Even a draw will suffice. 




:moyes3 pls.


----------



## sliplink

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Klopp won't leave now.
> 
> Arsenal should really try to get Christian Streich (Freiburg) or Thomas Tuchel (Mainz), both of whom would be mammoth with a bigger club.
> 
> Both of them are probably as good or even better than Klopp.
> 
> Getting Streich could also lure in Ginter if really interested.


I feel like Streich wouldn't even work for another club. If at one point he's fired, I strongly believe, he'll be back to training their Youth teams.

Also, I wouldn't go and let people exagerate the influence of the young coaches (or better: fresh coaches). They work very good in their homeclub, because they know the structures and the system. Look at Dutt for example. Very good at Freiburg, but couldn't really make it at a bigger club like leverkusen and is struggling with Bremen atm.

There are probably many other examples from the Premiere League, but I don't really watch it. But as Arsenal, it would be pretty risky to shaft someone like Wenger for an inexperienced coach who has only worked for small familial clubs.


----------



## Goku

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Tuchel tactically out-thought Guardiola yesterday. The only reason we won was because Okazaki couldn't finish and we have that extra quality on the pitch. And he's been doing this pretty much to every coach in the Bundesliga since the winter break. I think he'll go the way of Klopp if ever a bigger club went for him, even better in fact.

Streich is tactically not very strong but he knows how to get that extra bit out of his players. I think he could motivate someone like Ozil who's struggling under Wenger, but yeah there's an innate risk that goes with getting a coach that's been with a single club for so long and never having to contest for titles (ala Moyes), but that shouldn't be a problem at Arsenal 8*D


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

from the observer.....fpalm


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

That has to be a joke on their part.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

^Yeah I don't think the Observer is that stupid tbh.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:meltzer trying to be a funny guy


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

After missing yesterday's GOAT afternoon games, there's nothing but shit on today :no:

I guess El Clasico is on later...


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



#dealwithit said:


> That has to be a joke on their part.


dont know, the observer arent the sort of paper to be putting jokes in, it was posted by another journalist on twitter


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Odd game. Played pretty poor and miss Schneiderlin, yet we lead. Spurs are terrible.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Spurs and their high line :banderas

Beautiful for the neutral.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I want a new manager.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Fabregas said:


> I want a new manager.


Should have joined United ffs


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Fabregas said:


> I want a new manager.


shouldn't you be getting ready for the spanish carnival of the roll?


----------



## seabs

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

*Sherwood's interview after the Chelsea match suddenly doesn't look so stupid after the past week :draper2*


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I blame the ref. the foul on Lovren was ridiculous. You can push a player in the back, making no attempt at the ball.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I can't stand Sherwood.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Wenger won't get the sack because he brings the MONEY. As long as we continue profiting and Wenger gets that top-4, his job is safe for life. Wenger will go when he wants.

Wenger is still one of the best in the game, but he doesn't care for anything else apart from making profits, it seems. He's on full self-destruct mode. The Wenger of 2005 would NEVER have shaped his team in that manner. Playing a high line against Chelsea at the Bridge, whilst attacking them with Ox as a CM... Yeah, right. I don't even want to start about the donkey up top for us...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Villa getting 4 put past them by stoke? :ti 

No bravery shown today.


----------



## Andre

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Seabs said:


> *Sherwood's interview after the Chelsea match suddenly doesn't look so stupid after the past week :draper2*


They lost twice and drew once after that interview, including the utterly abject home performance versus Benfica which came directly after the Chelsea game. They then lost at home to an underperforming Arsenal side who have received a few batterings this season. They were also poor in the first half of the away leg at Benfica.

Christian Eriksen attributed today's turn around to Sherwood's half time team talk in the changing rooms. That's when and where you should conduct that type of business for the most part and Spurs' turn around confirmed that. 

Fair play to Sherwood though, at least he's learning.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Liam Miller said:


> Villa getting 4 put past them by stoke? :ti
> 
> No bravery shown today.












Shame Walters the potato wasn't playing for Stoke.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Twitter rumours (and nothing more) being padded out with a bit more flesh that Wenger told the players yesterday through tears that he wasn't signing a new contract.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:lol I hope that's true.

We broke him. Evil Chelsea is back to take the title. :azpi


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:draper2


----------



## Razor King

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I can see Wenger going back to Monaco and winning the Treble in his first season and then not winning a thing for the next 5 years.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

hoping we line up the same way we did for the derby, with the obvious change and maybe garcia for milner. but jimmy jaws played well and deserves it. either or i'm fine with

hart
zab vinny demi kolarov
jaws dinho
nasri yaya silva
negredo

a shame kun again isn't fit but we've looked our best when we've played effectively a 5 man midfield, as those out wide have done a really good job all season tracking back. yaya advanced is something we need to continue with, he's ineffective pushed back deep, and milner/garcia/dinho are all good enough to play defensively now. the only other viable changes from that lineup could be navas or clichy in, but why change a team that's won 5-0 unless clearly better players can come in?


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I'd be surprised if the team looks that much different to this

de Gea

rafael jones ferdinand evra

fellaini cleverley

valencia mata welbeck

rooney​
or perhaps Moyes will try 3 in the middle


----------



## Razor King

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Would want a reshuffle after the shambolic showing against Chelsea:

-------------- Fabianski
Sagna - Mertesacker - Vermaelen - Monreal
--------- Kallstrom - Rosicky
--- Chamberlain - Cazorla - Podolski
--------------- Sanogo


----------



## Nessler

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Man City's next few games look tough. United, Arsenal, Soton, Liverpool


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Edit: NVM

Everton could seriously catch Arsenal. Seeing them miss out on 4th and then Alex Bruce scoring a 97th minute winner in the FA Cup final would be glorious.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Arsenal are on 62 points and their next 3 games are Swansea (H), Manchester City (H), Everton (A).

Everton are on 54 points with 1 game in hand against Crystal Palace (H). Our next 3 games are Newcastle (A), Fulham (A), Arsenal (H).

If Swansea can bag a point and Arsenal lose to City & Everton, that will leave them on 63 points.

If we can take 9 points from our next 3 games that will put us on 63 points with 1 game in hand (Crystal Palace @ Goodison).

Like I said in the catbox the other day, I won't be upset and be starting any marches in protest if we don't get 4th but there is no reason why we don't give it a good go and get as many points on the board. Getting Europa football would be amazing, for me. Champions League would obviously just be a MASSIVE bonus. 

We could get belted everywhere by Newcastle & Fulham and then Arsenal so no point looking too far ahead really. Game by game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*










good to see we're preparing for valencia/young


----------



## Humph

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



> Gibbs and Chamberlain both escape FA punishment


:hb


----------



## CGS

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

They were always gonna win the appeal anyway tbf :lol


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Nessler said:


> Man City's next few games look tough. United, Arsenal, Soton, Liverpool


Gotta beat those Europa chasing teams to win the league :


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

And guess who is reffing Saints/Newcastle at the weekend? lel


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Why does Chamberlain get away with it? He was still being a massive cheat.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

yeah pretty ridiculous Chamberlain has gotten away with it, his intention was to stop a goal, should have got the ban


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Exactly. Him being banned or not does not affect us, but it's bullshit he's getting away with it. He deliberately tried to stop a goal. Whether it was missing or not does not matter. In his mind, he was deliberately stopping a goalscoring opportunity.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

You guys are proving your ignorance about the disciplinary process pretty darn massively here. Bans upon review are pretty much only given for violent conduct or absurdly bad tackles. Yes, Chamberlain attempted to cheat, but those aren't the sort of incidents that get bans upon review. Stephan Honchoz never got a ban after the 2001 FA Cup Final for example. Also let's not forget that the Hazard shot was going wide, so really it shouldn't have been a red card at all. Yellow card (to Chamberlain) for delibrate hand ball and a penalty would have been the correct decision. He did try to deny a clear goalscoring opportunity, but he didn't actually do it, so you can moralise about his misgivings all you like, but there is absolutely no argument whatsoever that he should receive any sort of ban after the fact. In fact if Mariner had have given him the red card instead of Gibbs, I suspect we would have been able to successfully appeal the decision on the grounds that the shot was going wide.


----------



## CGS

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Hardly Chamberlains fault really and at the end of the day I guess it all comes down to the fact that unless it's a crazy circumstance (like the Suarez/Ivanovic incident) the refs decision is final. Had the ref made the right call and even had he LISTENED to AOC telling him to back ally send him off he would have indeed been sent off and banned and unlike Bananas I doubt he would have won the appeal for it. Can't really overwrite the refs decision just because he was an idiot and sent the wrong guy off.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



CGS said:


> Hardly Chamberlains fault really and at the end of the day I guess it all comes down to the fact that unless it's a crazy circumstance (like the Suarez/Ivanovic incident) the refs decision is final. Had the ref made the right call and even had he LISTENED to AOC telling him to back ally send him off he would have indeed been sent off and banned and unlike Bananas I doubt he would have won the appeal for it. Can't really overwrite the refs decision just because he was an idiot and sent the wrong guy off.


Here's how it works. Review panel are presented with refs report, and then they watch the footage. They read that Chamberlain was sent off for denying a clear goalscoring opportunity. They watch the footage and see that he in fact didn't deny a clear goalscoring opportunity. Due to that inconsistency, they rescind the red card. Pretty simple stuff. Granted the FA likes to back the refs wherever there is a slight grey area, but in this instance, it's pretty cut and dry.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Gibbs should have been banned to stop people claiming he's World Cup worthy.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

from Daniel Taylor on the guardian website



> This newspaper's information is that deals have already been provisionally agreed for two players in what promises to be an extensive recruitment programme over the summer. The club have deliberately tried to set up transfers six months in advance. Joel Glazer has been more hands-on than many people might realise, speaking to the executive vice chairman, Ed Woodward, three times a day on average from Florida and the club have been encouraged by the feedback from agents. Not once has there has been an indication that a player might be put off because of the prospect of playing in the Europa League next season.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...ited-manchester-city-david-moyes?CMP=twt_gugu


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

How about being put off by playing for Moyes? :moyes2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



united_07 said:


> from Daniel Taylor on the guardian website


Sounds like United PR fluff to me.

We're a big name but of course players are going to be put off by Europa League football. And the EL isn't even guaranteed either.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*










:wenger

It's away games only, btw. :cool2


----------



## Rush

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Stuck with Wenger :moyes1


----------



## wabak

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

That's almost Moyes level bad.

Then again, the Etihad is a FUCKING FORTRESS (usually), Stamford Bridge too, and Old Trafford was around that level. Before this season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

The Etihad :kobe9

Aint no sweat to win there.

Please United. Please Moyes. Win tonight. Think of all the dying kids around the world who have no water, etc. If you win tonight, they will get water and be saved!


----------



## seabs

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

*I'm so confident of us losing tonight I've put £1,000 on City to win.*


----------



## Nessler

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Joel said:


> Exactly. Him being banned or not does not affect us, but it's bullshit he's getting away with it. He deliberately tried to stop a goal. Whether it was missing or not does not matter. In his mind, he was deliberately stopping a goalscoring opportunity.


available for City game. Don't mind the non-ban


----------



## Nessler

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

United. pls get something today. Park the Bus


----------



## Destiny

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

The only time I want United to win.

Let's go Moyes Boys!

:brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

This is such a huge game for Moyes. He absolutely must prove that he can beat a top side. Thus far, we've yet to even really come close in the league. Except for an experimental Chelsea side which Mourinho would never have picked had he realised how disjointed we actually are.

This is a winnable game. Particularly with Aguero out, he's absolutely killed us this in the past, never been able to deal with his movement. For all the plaudits they've received this season the fact remains City have been nothing more than decent away from home. They're not nearly as fantastic as people make them out to be and are every bit as vulnerable than us at the back, if not even moreso. 

Moyes has to show attacking intent and the team has to play with the pace and energy it's shown in the last two games. If we do that, I'd fancy us to beat them. I really like the balance of this team with Rooney and Mata playing through the middle, something that's been so blatantly missing when we've played with RVP along with those two. If we can manage to get Fellaini some help in midfield and not get physically overwhelmed then we have a great chance. If we revert back to him and Carrick I see it being the same old story. I'm almost hoping Rio's out so we're forced to move Carrick, I'd much rather see Fletcher or even Cleverley. If we play Giggs I'll cry, not that he wouldn't play well, there's just no point. 

I'm going with a 2-1 United win. Which ensures we'll lose. And if we lose, GTFO Moyes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

there is no possible way on god's green earth that we are move vulnerable at the back than united. you have patrice evra. it's an automatic loss in that contest.

we should win, we expect to win, and i think we will. we're a better team. our midfield is lightyears ahead in terms of ability, and that's where it'll be won. it's a big game, yaya will be playing, so that's basically a goal or two in the bank. negredo getting a full 90 mins was big, plus silva/nasri/navas/whoever we put there will run rings around your potato full backs.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Sounds like United PR fluff to me.
> 
> We're a big name but of course players are going to be put off by Europa League football. And the EL isn't even guaranteed either.


This is such a myth tbh.

Kompany
Robinho
Adebayor
Tevez
Dzeko
Milner
Silva
Toure
Balotelli
Eto'o
Willian
James Rodriguez
Moutinho
Falcao

ET CETERA

Those are just examples of top players (or what were considered top players) who didn't allow the "allure" of Champions League football stop them going where the money was.

Footballers generally don't give a shit about it. If they're getting paid more, fuck it, if a team is investing enough money in them then they're probably pushing to get into the CL anyways.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Put Dzeko there and watch him casually stroll a single full ring for the whole ninety.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Kiz said:


> there is no possible way on god's green earth that we are move vulnerable at the back than united. you have patrice evra. it's an automatic loss in that contest.
> 
> we should win, we expect to win, and i think we will. we're a better team. our midfield is lightyears ahead in terms of ability, and that's where it'll be won. it's a big game, yaya will be playing, so that's basically a goal or two in the bank. negredo getting a full 90 mins was big, plus silva/nasri/navas/whoever we put there will run rings around your potato full backs.


You have Demi and Lescott, who can be very easily exposed. Kolorav too, you just hide it better than we do because you're generally dominating games. And then there's hartdog...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

yeah but patrice evra


----------



## wabak

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

but buttner


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Very undecided on tonight's game tbh. All it takes is one great performance and an off night from City (hardly a rareity this season) for United to sneak a win, but at the same time City will be mindful of the importance of keeping up with Chelsea and they've had our number at OT two years running. Our attack is the only way I can see us winning the game, as we have the players to hurt City and create chances. Of course, so much of their ability depends on the midfield battle and how United set up to feed the attackers. If we sit off and don't press City it'll just unsettle the balance of the team and the likes of Rooney and Mata will be isolated and unable to link up with those around them, aka your typical Anfield away performance.

Fellaini has had an encouraging mini resurgance as of late, but let's face it, United's midfield be it Carrick/Fellaini/Cleverley/Fletcher pretty much need to perform exceptionally throughout the match these days to supply the platform for the attackers. Gone are the days where United could win a big game with an average performance, if we're not at the races in midfield we lose our attacking outlets and ability to get at the City defence, in addition to having our defenders exposed and attacked at will. I really can't call it, because football is a funny old game and City despite on paper appearing the safer bet just haven't been close to their best over the course of the season. Head says City triumph, though it won't be a massacre, but heart says United might just pull a rabbit out of the hat and deny City all three points.


----------



## Humph

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

2-1 Swansea tonight.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



AlexHumph said:


> 2-1 Swansea tonight.


Fingers crossed.


----------



## seabs

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

*City's shit away form against poor teams should be encouragement for Utd fans. Wow that's a depressing thing to type.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Seabs said:


> *City's shit away form against poor teams should be encouragement for Utd fans. Wow that's a depressing thing to type.*


but magnificent to read :banderas

srsly tho you better fucking win you guys or im leaving the forum 5ever


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Seabs said:


> *I'm so confident of us losing tonight I've put £1,000 on City to win.*


AT over evens is a bit mental, isn't it?


----------



## Goku

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Rivierderby, Manchester Derby, Bayern potentially winning the title. Not sure if Tuesday.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Im still blown away that bayern can win the title today

ITS FUCKING MARCH


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Liverpool can win the title today too if City slips up :yum:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

da with dat maths


----------



## Goku

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



reDREDD said:


> Im still blown away that bayern can win the title today
> 
> ITS FUCKING MARCH


goat?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I'm going into this match with a win/win outlook. 

If United win, then obviously for a Derby we avoid the jibes and taunts of City fans which would cap off a thoroughly unpleasant season. It would be a nice little bit of optimism that the potential to beat the bigger sides still exists, and that United can earn a bit of respite after being the target of more jokes than CGS from Kiz.

If United lose, well obviously that ain't tickety boo because there isn't a support I find losing to more grating and unsatisfying than City. HOWEVER, the collective fury from those NO GOOD SONS OF BITCHES STUCK WITH MOYES STUCK WITH MOYES SPAMMING MY REP PAGE WITH 1000 DAVID MOYES FACES LIVERPOOL FANS WILL BE BEAUTIFUL. More beautiful than a summer's day in Abergwyngregen. More beautiful than Jenna Louise Coleman. More beautiful than the time DA taunted United fans endlessly prior to the League Cup game, before crying into his spuds when they bottled it and lost.

Bottom line, we might lose and the jokes will appropriately ensue, but we're at least guaranteed to leave a few of the taunters miffed either way :agree:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> I'm going into this match with a win/win outlook.
> 
> If United win, then obviously for a Derby we avoid the jibes and taunts of City fans which would cap off a thoroughly unpleasant season. It would be a nice little bit of optimism that the potential to beat the bigger sides still exists, and that United can earn a bit of respite after being the target of more jokes than CGS from Kiz.
> 
> If United lose, well obviously that ain't tickety boo because there isn't a support I find losing to more grating and unsatisfying than City. HOWEVER, the collective fury from those NO GOOD SONS OF BITCHES STUCK WITH MOYES STUCK WITH MOYES SPAMMING MY REP PAGE WITH 1000 DAVID MOYES FACES LIVERPOOL FANS WILL BE BEAUTIFUL. More beautiful than a summer's day in Abergwyngregen. More beautiful than Jenna Louise Coleman. More beautiful than the time DA taunted United fans endlessly prior to the League Cup game, before crying into his spuds when they bottled it and lost.
> 
> Bottom line, we might lose and the jokes will appropriately ensue, but we're at least guaranteed to leave a few of the taunters miffed either way :agree:




lies, nothing is more beautiful than jenna louise coleman

though that chick hohenheim posted comes close :banderas


----------



## The Monster

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



united_07 said:


> I'd be surprised if the team looks that much different to this
> 
> de Gea
> 
> rafael jones ferdinand evra
> 
> fellaini cleverley
> 
> valencia mata welbeck
> 
> rooney​
> or perhaps Moyes will try 3 in the middle


Carrick will start alongside maybe Fletch & might see buttner stay at lb for another game just see how does against top opposition & team since auditioning to get start at lb v bayern & maybe stay at mufc for next season even if it will only as a back up lb to new no1 lb for next season? 

Otherwise agree with that team I actually rather kagawa continues in starting 11 in place of Toni but sadly I can see shini being on bench for either Toni or young tonight. 

Is rather not use vida or rio unless no other possible options. Could get away with using rio tonight due to Kun not being available for mcfc. But even so rather use smalling or Evans if one of them is able to start the game with Jones hopefully staying at cb till the end of the season. 



Slient Alarm said:


> Sounds like United PR fluff to me.
> 
> We're a big name but of course players are going to be put off by Europa League football. And the EL isn't even guaranteed either.


Kinda agree with Irish Jet here. I think be tougher for us not being in CL next season that I don't deny but players are interested in money nowadays & being brought into future "projects". I do hate that phrase & term but its true if can get player to come in & say just 1 season without CL come back stronger next season & offering big wages & pay big fees to clubs then your onto a winner. Also top players want play with other top players so attracting that type of player in then others will follow no matter what. Although this season hasn't been good enough without being arsehole the name & brand of Manchester United & club still carries a huge pull to whoever it is when going after players

Last several years under saf he didn't like playing the money game with agents, players & clubs. He & gill placed value on players heads & didn't really budge & didnt like paying ott agents fees either & relied upon the biggest drawing factor of being its saf your working for & guaranteed to win stuff under best manager even if other clubs offered bigger wages had saf around to sway players over. Phil jones actually offered bigger wage to join arsenal in 2011 I believe but saf played a part in getting him join us for less wages then what arsenal had offered. I kinda feel like DM doesn't go down that same route I think he feels if players is worth it & fulfils his potential & fee over time while contributing in long haul at the club then no issue offering top wages & fee. Heck look at mata transfer 37m fine & doubled mata 70k week wage at Chelsea to 140k a week with us to wrap it all up. Been working on deals for months now I can't think were age going sit on our as asses again this year is imagine try move ASAP in market soon season over & before World Cup starts try wrap up as many deals we have in place as soon as we can before the rest get chance to move in ahead of us.

Its more of a issue if we again fail get cl next season then players start seriously questioning about joining us 1 season without cl is passable (well it's not not really its pretty shitty tbh but get my drift) while not something to be thrilled about god knows not happy with our position in PL so how can anybody else connected to mufc also be to? But if were not finishing in top4 next season to then it would be just disastrous. Next season have to push on & hit back strong again & this team does need serious shake up. I keep hearing talk about this mysterious big 5 names? I don't know what that's all about but I would say a RB, LB, CB, 2 CM & top wide men would be areas we need to look at. Just on transfers I would take Adam lallana at saints in the summer I don't know about anyone else here but think he would fit in with us very well & at any other club really for that matter.

Daniel Taylor isn't someone mess about either he covers both manchester clubs/player news & ahead of many of the rest into knowing about what's going to happen before the rest. His More trust worthy then most are. For example his article in the guardian in jan on mata joining & whole transfer is unbelievably detailed & only get such information unless know someone high up at the club so when says have 2 deals set up "in principle" for us this summer I do believe him 100%.

But Having a deal in principle means bugger all though unless get it all officially signed & done on a contract as players can easily be swayed into moving elsewhere between now & the summer. So have keep the players interested & informed into what your doing & keep everything running smoothly till it all gets officially confirmed in the summer. If I had to guess about the 2 unnamed players in question the first has to be Sporting Lisbons CDM player William Carvalho & the second I'm unsure about. If I was to guess looking at some of the recent stuff in papers the 2 names I can think of is Shemus Coleman & Gundogan. Would ideally like to get Luke shaw in this summer but reckon his Chelsea bound & unsure of Coleman due to all the complications involved. Gundogan more likely bet due to no one else wanting him cause of serious worries about his back problems?


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



The Monster said:


> Carrick will start maybe alongside Fletch & might see buttner stay at lb for another game just see how fares against top opposition & team since auditioning to get start at lb v bayern & maybe stay at mufc for next season even if it will only as a back up lb to new no1 lb for next season?
> 
> Otherwise agree with that team I actually rather kagawa continues in starting 11 in place of Toni but sadly I can see shini being on bench for either Toni or young tonight.
> 
> Is rather not use vida or rio unless no other possible options. Could get away with using rio tonight due to Kun not being available for mcfc. But even so rather use smalling or Evans if one of them is able to start the game with Jones hopefully staying at cb till the end of the season.
> 
> .


yeah sorry, ive no idea why I put cleverley there, was supposed to be Carrick

Keep hearing people saying that Giggs should start because of last weeks performance, really hope he doesnt. That was a completely different game, he had time and space to pick out passes, no chance City's midfield will gift him the same luxuries


----------



## The Monster

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



united_07 said:


> yeah sorry, ive no idea why I put cleverley there, was supposed to be Carrick
> 
> Keep hearing people saying that Giggs should start because of last weeks performance, really hope he doesnt. That was a completely different game, he had time and space to pick out passes, no chance City's midfield will gift him the same luxuries


Agreed on giggs part. Yaya prob play as most advanced 3 tonight with Ferdinhino & Garcia further back in 3. Those 3 have huge physical & power advantage over us in middle & get around pitch all individually & team that 3 so no player gonna have lot time on ball & need bit strength & bit of mobility in cm so get past that group & attacking mcfc defence so giggs to me wouldn't be great idea. Saf tried that idea of giggs in cm v mcfc at OT last season & failed badly we lost 2-1. I don't think Felliani type player for this game moves ball bit to slowly he has done ok last few games but he had poor game v Liverpool & yet step up v top teams for us but could be useful tonight as can't see him holding back v mcfc midfield in were to start. Clev moves ball quicker but be outmuscled tonight & positionally wouldn't work never does when alongside carrick so fletch seems a better idea as moves ball bit quicker, has more mobility & more disciplined enough in such a big game which don't think the rest are (apart from carrick obviously).


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

There's only six teams that have won less than Man Utd at home. City should piss it.

Good news for MOYSIE?! They have the best away record. 18 goals at home, though :lol


----------



## Vader

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

It's odd but where I'm from the Liverpool and City fans are the absolute dirt worst. The City fans in Manchester are complete 'one club city' mongs, even though United likely outnumber them 10 to 1. Add that to the fact that they're basically the same chavvy retards that 90% of United fans are, only with added bitterness, and it's a shit place to be when we lose a derby. The odd thing is that Kiz isn't like that at all, nor are some Liverpool fans here like Rush and CGS (DA can't do anything about his condition), whilst near me they're just absolute tits who won't hesitate to throw out Munich comments if things go against them.

Basically it seems like Australia creates better Liverpool and City fans than their respective cities. Well played on that.

I've just noticed CGS is from London, we'll just say he meant to go to Melbourne but got off at Marylebone by accident.


----------



## Curry

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Where I'm from Liverpool fans are usually sound, City fans are almost all "new" City fans, There are very few Chelsea fans (a mix of some decent fans and some mongs) but a lot of United fans (I'd guess 70-75% mong though).

Was talking earlier (with a Liverpool fan) ahead of tonight's game; would people rather have De Gea or Hart in their team?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Liverpool fans from Liverpool are utter fucking dickheads. 

Fortunately this place has none so the dickhead meter goes from a 10 to a 7.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

If i was scottish i'd just support any team in scotland like it'll fucking matter.


----------



## Vader

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I know about two decent United fans, the rest are just morons who'll boo any player who misplaces a pass. Same ones who regularly said Carrick and Fletcher were shit and that Welbeck isn't gonna be the black Batistuta.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



ROUSEY said:


> Liverpool fans from Liverpool are utter fucking dickheads.
> 
> Fortunately this place has none so the dickhead meter goes from a 10 to a 7.





Hank Scorpio said:


> I grew up in Fairfield :hb
> 
> But I moved out to Vancouver (Canada) in 2010


:cool2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Curry said:


> Where I'm from Liverpool fans are usually sound, City fans are almost all "new" City fans, There are very few Chelsea fans (a mix of some decent fans and some mongs) but a lot of United fans (I'd guess 70-75% mong though).
> 
> Was talking earlier (with a Liverpool fan) ahead of tonight's game; *would people rather have De Gea or Hart in their team?*




That's not even a contest. De Gea is so much better.

(I've just guaranteed a De Gea howler later.)


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I really hope Inter aren't teasing me with this interest in Torres. That would be not very nice.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

No Shinji.

You're a prick, Moyes.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Cleverley :ti


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

And Mata shunted out to the wing again.

Clueless. Just so fucking clueless.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Slient Alarm said:


> And Mata shunted out to the wing again.
> 
> Clueless. Just so fucking clueless.


If it's a 4-3-3 Mata will likely get more freedom than usual.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Howard, Coleman, Stones, Distin, Baines, Deulofeu, Barry, McCarthy, Osman, Barkley, Lukaku 



Spoiler


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

De Gea, Rafael, Rio, Jones, Evra, Carrick, Cleverley, Fellaini, Mata, Welbeck, Rooney

Hart, Zabaleta, Kompany, Demichelis, Clichy, Navas, Fernandinho, Toure, Nasri, Silva, Dzeko


Midfield worries me. It's certainly aimed at not being overrun, but I worry about how that's compromised our attack. Mata will likely be stuck from the wing, or at least infield without playing through the centre, and I can't see Welbeck playing up top even if I feel his aerial presence and hold up play would serve us well. Navas against Evra will be interesting, because Evra has lost that turn of pace to recover from poor positioning, and if Navas gets in behind him our defence becomes stretched. The midfield three concerns me mostly because I'm struggling to see how we'll build our attacks without being one dimensional. It feels overly defensive and aimed at not losing the game, without much thought into how the team can win us the game.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

fpalm fpalm fpalm 

cleverley, and Mata on the wing, Moyes going for the draw

1 point out of the last 6 games cleverley has started....


----------



## Humph

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



> @MailSport - BREAKING: Wenger to drop Giroud, Arteta & Szczesny against Swansea tonight following their 6-0 defeat to Chelsea





> @Arsenal 8m
> #Arsenal team to play Swansea: Szczesny, Sagna Mertesacker, Vermaelen, Gibbs, Flamini, Arteta, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Rosicky, Cazorla, Giroud












Arteta should be dropped though and SuperKim should be playing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I'm sorry, but if United lose this, Moyes has to go in the Morning. It's not even funny anymore. This is disgraceful managing. He does not keep the same central midfield partnership for more than one game. Same as defence. Mata back on the wing so Fellaini can play behind the striker? What the fuck am I seeing here? There's no way Moyes is going for a midfield diamond. This ..... wants to play long ball shit. Or a 4-3-3 which still is terrible because he's WASTING Mata when Mata could be playing in his best position. Also, City will rape the wing Mata is playing on because he has no defensive skills whatsoever so he won't help his full back.

Cleverley? WTF am I even seeing?!

When he's fucking with United alone that's fine, but Chelsea are involved here now. This is not on.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Chelsea aren't involved, if we win it opens the door for liverpool.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Liverpool's door was top 4 and that opened already. There's no more doors for them.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I'm fine with being under the radar.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

This is a game Valencia should play along with Welbeck to cover the wings. There's still a full week to Bayern so no way he's giving him a rest. Still it's Old Trafford in a big game like a derby, hopefully they can get something. This is Mata's game.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

If Mata's on the fucking wing...


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Joel said:


> Liverpool's door was top 4 and that opened already. There's no more doors for them.


lel


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Scholes with dat fan like honesty.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Kompany first goalscorer 25/1.










'Av a bang on that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Yaya or Welbeck for first goalscorer.


----------



## DA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

The Rooney for Goal of the Season train is full steam ahead lel

Sky Sports News wanking hard. Suarez laughing to himself at home


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



DA said:


> The Rooney for Goal of the Season train is full steam ahead lel
> 
> Sky Sports News wanking hard. Suarez laughing to himself at home


Nah he's just watching Roots.


----------



## EGame

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## AEA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Why the fuck in Cleverely playing fpalm


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I'm fine with being under the radar.


You're not really under the radar though. The media are crying for Liverpool to win the title. They've falling over themselves for you all. You have that bonehead Glen Johnson coming out and saying how you're the people's champion and a lot of bollocks.

I can't wait to feel their hurt when Chelsea or City win it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Mata on the wing :lmao


----------



## Curry

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Honestly, Tettey's was just as good as Rooney's.

I'm still saying Wilshere for goal of the season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Liverpool aren't winning the league. I'll buy a cat and call it Suarez if they do. As well as eat my own limbs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

JESUS CHRIST


----------



## EGame

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

1-0

TIME TO GOAT


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

holy fuck :lmao

another 6-1 coming


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :ti :ti :ti :ti

Better luck next year liverpool.


Shutup nev and tyler.


----------



## Cliffy

I went for a piss and missed the first goal. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Gutless cunts. Not an ounce of pride in this team.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Round, Moyes and Phil the 3 fucking amigos.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:lmao At least make a bit of an effort to play


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Three in midfield but not one can man mark silva? tactic mastermind is that moyes fella.


----------



## EGame

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Moyes might just be the first manager to get sacked mid-game if this continues.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



EGame said:


> Moyes might just be the first manager to get sacked mid-game if this continues.


He won't be getting sacked he has fergie and charlton behind him, you'll find it easier beating russia in a war with just wooden sticks.


----------



## CGS

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Vader said:


> I've just noticed CGS is from London, we'll just say he meant to go to Melbourne but got off at Marylebone by accident.


:kobe11

Amazing that it didn't even take united a minute to WOAT it up. Brilliant work guys :clap


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Rooney with the best defending for United of the night

a sub won't save this davey


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Hopefully the fans turn on Moyes if this get worse, which it will.

They sang their way through the Liverpool hammering and it gave cuntface a free pass.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

What will bayern do to us :jones


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Rafael is so clueless. 

Still a Ballon d'Or candidate for some on Redcafe though.


----------



## EGame

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

WELBECK COULD HAVE KILLED HIM.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

At the moment, City are a blue blur whizzing around Moyes.

Hell yeah, what a save by De Gea. Pity Mata couldn't capitalize.:$


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

If we were any good we might have 4th as arsenal are also shit.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Liam Miller said:


> What will bayern do to us :jones


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I hate Moyes.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

City are shit at the back. If they were playing Chelsea or Liverpool here, they'd be demolished.

But they're up against the force that is Danny Welbeck.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Arsenal showing no passion at all. We don't even deserve fourth to be fair. This squad is so shit.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

It's pretty funny that all I heard on TV when I get home from work today was Moyes telling the players they need to put in a performance for the fans (they should of been doing that anyway) and yet we concede in 45 seconds. Some of the worst, most static defending you will ever see. City are dominating the midfield whilst United look clueless in attack. Loving that hoofball and pointless crosses! Rooney and Mata are the only players at least trying.

No idea why Rafael is getting stick, Evra has been the worst defensively on the pitch, loved how he jogged back in the first 30 seconds of the match. Them captain responsibilities!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Fellaini :lol, to think some muppets on here rate him and i might have been one of them muppets when we signed him.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Giroud has to be the most inconsistent striker on the face of the Earth.

CAN NOBODY SCORE? WE HAVE NOBODY THAT CAN PUT THE BALL IN THE NET. WE'VE HAD ABOUT 8 SHOTS IN THE BOX AND ONLY TWO HAVE BEEN ON TARGET. FUCK SAKE.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Foreshadowed said:


> No idea why Rafael is getting stick, Evra has been the worst defensively on the pitch, loved how he jogged back in the first 30 seconds of the match. Them captain responsibilities!


Because Rafael hasn't been that great either.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Arsenal are in a bit of shit if they don't turn this around. Everton and Spuds might smell blood with Arse playing City on the weekend.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

First 35 minutes was awful, no spark, just allowed City to attack with plenty of space, no one picking up Silva who has been City's best player (as well as Nasri) and we created nothing going forward. Last 10 minutes was better but that's not saying much. I don't think Hart had one big save to make, which shows how uncreative United were in the final third in that first half.

The players looked brain dead for the first City goal besides Rafael; seeing Evra and Jones just stand there stunned is so aggravating to see but it has happened all of this season. Moyes also had the team set up all wrong until he finally realised something needed to be changed as the 3 man midfield and the shape just wasn't working. It has been better the last 10 minutes of that first half with United having more possession but I think we need someone like Valencia on second half.

Also, please stop with the hoofball and the high floated crosses, it isn't working.



Joel said:


> Because Rafael hasn't been that great either.


He's not been great but he's looked decent going forward and hasn't been the worst defensively.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

We won't beat City. Everton game is going to decide fourth place. Won't be surprised if we lose it tbh.

FA Cup or Wenger out in that case.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Too right. Everton have a game in hand and Arsenal at home as well. 

Could be a very interesting finish to this season for both ends of the table.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Scholes  Invest the transfer money into cloning him.


----------



## Vader

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Ferdinand is the one defender who doesn't look absolute cat piss. We might as well not have anyone in centre mid as all three of them have been fucking useless. Mata looks clueless half the time, he seems to need about 10 seconds to make a pass. Welbeck looks dangerous but his ball control is like Reeva Steenkamp's brain - all over the place. (Keep it topical, lads). Rooney was probably our best player, if we score it'll be him.

Fellaini should definitely be off. Not that it'd change the game.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Actually just found out that Everton still have to play United and City :draper2

so I think fourth is ours.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Fellaini should be off, dont know what he was thinking, fucking idiot.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I'm not too annoyed at all, after surviving the first 10 minutes we've settled down and probably been the better team. Should have taken at least one of those chances too. Not sure where people are getting "City should be out of sight" from, they had one other clear cut chance aside from the goal. We've had two as well. It's been a pretty even game. 

The difference when you put Mata in the middle of things and let him take over is astounding. It also isolates Cleverley to the wing and limits the damage he can do to us. The usual players stepping up when the team was in disarray, Rafael has been heroic as always.

After Cleverley and Fellaini settled down we took control of the game. They looked so nervous in the first 10 minutes. Carrick too has been playing to his usual level of terrible this season.

I'd be disappointed if we don't take something from this.


----------



## Vader

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I feel like we've reversed roles, Irish Jet.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Vader said:


> Ferdinand is the one defender who doesn't look absolute cat piss. We might as well not have anyone in centre mid as all three of them have been fucking useless. Mata looks clueless half the time, he seems to need about 10 seconds to make a pass. *Welbeck looks dangerous but his ball control is like Reeva Steenkamp's brain - all over the place.* (Keep it topical, lads). Rooney was probably our best player, if we score it'll be him.
> 
> Fellaini should definitely be off. Not that it'd change the game.











































SHINJI TIME, BITCHES!


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

2-0 City, United haven't started second half, which has been the norm this season.


----------



## ABK

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1 :moyes1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Oh well, at least this will annoy the 'Pool fans.

Yes, I am seeking the smallest sliver of solace in that.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Team suddenly realized they were playing at home against a jobeer club and stepped up. Can't say i'n not impressed with the goals there. Nicely done.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

What a fucking gutless second half display. Absolutely putrid.

Fair play City. The far better side. Plz finish ahead of Liverpool.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Well done, Yaya. That goal might, _might_ kill the cunt off.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Slient Alarm said:


> Well done, Yaya. That goal might, _might_ kill the cunt off.


Yup. He's right back where he was 2 weeks ago.

Bayern will finish him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Fuck sake, Old Trafford crowd. Turn on him! He's killing us.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

:draper2

We played awful most of the game so tbf we didn't deserve a win. Pisses me off that we managed to concede in the 90th minute though, even if it was a lucky own goal.

This is the kind of result that kills us every season. This and the games against the other top clubs.

Shame.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

lol destroyed by your local rivals, the mighty MAN CITY









RIP posting Man Utd line-ups in here then again for a while until your next run of games against West Ham and Olypiacos.























:heskeymania


----------



## Cliffy

Slient Alarm said:


> Fuck sake, Old Trafford crowd. Turn on him! He's killing us.


Nah we can't have that

That's small team mentality remember enaldo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Well done Moyes, I mean that sincerely, I really do. You asked the players to perform for the fans tonight in a big game and you only got a decent, mediocre 10 minutes out of them. It took 71 minutes for Hart to make a real save and you have got the team playing like headless chickens. No clue, no fight, no spirit. It's the same old story myself and many other United fans/posters have mentioned time and time again. Well done for taking the Champions and turning them into laughing stocks. Outclassed yet again in a big game; losses to City, Liverpool, Spurs, Everton, Chelsea... complete and utter failure.

Rooney and Rafael are the only two that can leave with their heads held high, Mata also played well in the first half but other than that, another awful, uninspiring home performance where the players had nothing in them, can't create anything and the passing continues to be slow and sloppy. A 3rd consecutive loss at Old Trafford to City too, which is sickening to think about.

I did say at work today that I don't care if we lose as I know 4th is gone now and we need to concentrate on the Champions League now (and preparing ourselves for the Munich Rape of 2014) but I hoped we would play some good stuff and show something and I'd be happy with that. Moyes and the team completely discarded that hope from the first whistle. The only positive is this all leads to Moyes going at the end of the season... so there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Vader

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Hams you lost 4-1 at home to Stoke. Stoke. At home. 4-1.


----------



## AEA

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

Consider me a Everton fan till the end of the season...


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

City or Chelsea's trophy really, the Scouse bastards are just a matter of time away before they crumble, although it would be sweet to have a title decider at April


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I hope Alan Pardew had a better stream at the training ground than I did here because I could barely see shit. 

From what I could see, everyone put in a shift and barring a couple of nervy moments like Anita missing the target with half an open goal from 6 yards, we were never really in that much danger.

Ross scored a beautiful goal. Picking the ball up just inside the Everton half, running into the Newcastle box and blasting it into the top corner with his left foot. BANG! 

It can seen here: http://www.101greatgoals.com/blog/everton-starlet-ross-barkley-scores-brilliant-solo-goal-at-newcastle/



ROUSEY said:


> Arsenal are on 62 points and their next 3 games are Swansea (H), Manchester City (H), Everton (A).
> 
> Everton are on 54 points with 1 game in hand against Crystal Palace (H). Our next 3 games are Newcastle (A), Fulham (A), Arsenal (H).
> 
> If Swansea can bag a point and Arsenal lose to City & Everton, that will leave them on 63 points.
> 
> If we can take 9 points from our next 3 games that will put us on 63 points with 1 game in hand (Crystal Palace @ Goodison).


Got the Arsenal-Swansea game correct. 

*BELIEVE*



Black Jesus said:


> Team suddenly realized they were playing at home against a jobeer club and stepped up. Can't say i'n not impressed with the goals there. Nicely done.


I'm going to let you in on a little secret. Wait until after the game has finished to call the opposing side a jobber club.


----------



## united_07

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

What a fucking surprise, get him out, seems like the only thing i'll have Moyes to thank for is that at least we wont have to play in the europa league next season.

some stupid decisions, why on earth did he start Cleverley? why play Mata on the wing when he played well in the middle on saturday


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Vader said:


> Hams you lost 4-1 at home to Stoke. Stoke. At home. 4-1.


mmmm those tears taste good :moyes1


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



ROUSEY said:


> I'm going to let you in on a little secret. Wait until after the game has finished to call the opposing side a jobber club.


One result doesn't change the fact that they are jobber. Still near the bottom of the table fighting relegation.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



united_07 said:


> What a fucking surprise, get him out, seems like the only thing i'll have Moyes to thank for is that at least we wont have to play in the europa league next season.
> 
> some stupid decisions, why on earth did he start Cleverley? why play Mata on the wing when he played well in the middle on saturday


Moyes doesn't have a clue. Although, I honestly thought Cleverley was our best central midfield in the first half. Fellaini was dreadful all match. So was Mata.

Horrible performance. No fight at all. I can't imagine the horror show that is going to transpire next week.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Scholes laying into everyone. :lmao


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I can always rely on Moyes to change the thread title when Arsenal flop :moyes2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Black Jesus said:


> One result doesn't change the fact that they are jobber. Still near the bottom of the table fighting relegation.


They're not really a jobber team though.

They were brilliant last season. Yeah, this season hasn't gone to plan like last but they've still played good togger throughout despite the injuries they have picked up which would cripple many squads.

Swansea are safe this year I think. Bony firing and Michu getting back to full fitness, they'll out fire teams around them. (for me)


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

It's really quite incredible how quickly Moyes has managed to ruin United.


----------



## Death Rider

I strongly disagree with the thread title. Moyes plz stay 5ever 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Vader

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



steamed hams said:


> mmmm those tears taste good :moyes1


Carry on. Must be tough supporting an irrelevant club, you're always desperate to talk about United.

Of course, this is Moyes' plan - get everyone talking about us. No one will mention how good City were, just how bad United were. He's a genius.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Can someone please speak for the majority of the forum's users and rename the thread title to "Just stay, Moyes. Just stay" ?


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> It's really quite incredible how quickly Moyes has managed to ruin United.


As a United fan, yeah, I'd say I'm impressed as well.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Shocking, didn't even look like creating an opening let alone having a shot.


----------



## ABK

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Black Jesus said:


> Team suddenly realized they were playing at home against a jobeer club and stepped up. Can't say i'n not impressed with the goals there. Nicely done.





Black Jesus said:


> :draper2
> 
> We played awful most of the game so tbf we didn't deserve a win. Pisses me off that we managed to concede in the 90th minute though, even if it was a lucky own goal.
> 
> This is the kind of result that kills us every season. This and the games against the other top clubs.
> 
> Shame.


:draper2

Swansea could have even added a third had the ref not blown the whistle right at the end when one of their players was through on goal.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Let Scholes go into dressing room. He'd kick the shit out of everyone.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

SUPERKIM looked half decent, only thing to take from the game.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



ROUSEY said:


> They're not really a jobber team though.
> 
> They were brilliant last season. Yeah, this season hasn't gone to plan like last but they've still played good togger throughout despite the injuries they have picked up which would cripple many squads.
> 
> Swansea are safe this year I think. Bony firing and Michu getting back to full fitness, they'll out fire teams around them. (for me)


Okay, they are probably not a true jobber club, but we should be winning nonetheless.

The point I'm trying to make though is we should be beating these clubs, because it's what kills us every year besides playing other top clubs. We go out there, everyone preforms bad and lacks passion, and we lose a game that we should have won.

Chelsea and City rarely lose to or draw smaller clubs, and when they do it's not at home. We can't preform like this at home against clubs we need to beat. ESPECIALLY not at this stage where our CL spot is under threat.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*

I support this direction of changing the subject to Arsenal.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Superb performance from all 11 players, great victory, just hope we can carry on this run, with some big games coming up, Liverpool away scare me a lot, Arsenal can beat us too if they are up for it, but that was just fantastic.

Our scapegoat Demi has had a few decent games as well, which is nice to see.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Manchester United 0-3 Manchester City. The fall of United is unbelievably fast. From Champions to.....


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Appoint Scholes as the gaffer, he'll really get the hairdresser out :lol


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



alex1997 said:


> Appoint Scholes as the gaffer, he'll really get the hairdresser out :lol


I hope he does get the hairdresser out as both Welbeck and Rooney's hair definitely needs restyling.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Vader said:


> Carry on. Must be tough supporting an irrelevant club, you're always desperate to talk about United.


:steebiej

Seriously though you are embarrassing yourself now mate, you sound like one of those full kit wanker Man Utd fans with the Ryan Giggs duvet cover which is unlike you. 

Guess you'll ask me what trophies Villa have won recently next. :ti


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



alex1997 said:


> Appoint Scholes as the gaffer, he'll really get the hairdresser out :lol


Scholes has been great tonight. :lmao


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I thought the bottom part of that post would have given away I was only doing a bit of fishing.

I also had the full squad duvet.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Apparently stewards had to prevent people trying to take down the 'Chosen One' banner

also Moyes with another stupid fucking statement



> Moyes: "I think we have played a very good side, playing at the sort of level we are aspiring to."


we won the league last year you fucking twat


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Well, everybody wanted to see Flamini. Cost us two points. 

It's not popular to say, but a good DM is every bit as big of a need as striker is this summer.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*










A gift that keeps on giving. :moyes1


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Brickhouse said:


> Well, everybody wanted to see Flamini. Cost us two points.
> 
> It's not popular to say, but a good DM is every bit as big of a need as striker is this summer.


Striker is priority, we can play all the nice football we want, but it comes to nothing when we have a potato up front. I swear Giroud is the worst starting striker in the PL.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Quite amazing to think that despite everything I can still see Moyes in the United dugout come August. Pretty much any other top level manager would have been sacked by now and he will probably get at least another year unless he steps down.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:lmao at where the referee called the final whistle in the Ars/Swa game. Maybe it was well over the time given though, so I can't really judge.

On Moyes and United. Even I don't think this is funny anymore. Not that I like United or anything, but this is just a bit silly now. Getting outplayed by your biggest rivals at home in the space of like 9 days and losing 3 goals to zip?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

A United defeat barely registers with me these days. I laughed and :wilkins'd at the first goal because it came so quickly into the match.

But then 2-0









And then 3-0









No shock factor anymore to these results lel. I can now only barely recall the days when a 1-0 United loss ANYWHERE would have made me


----------



## kingfunkel

Bad For Business said:


> Striker is priority, we can play all the nice football we want, but it comes to nothing when we have a potato up front. I swear Giroud is the worst starting striker in the PL.


My question is why doesn't Wenger play Podolski just off Giroud instead of on the wing. He's been wasted out there


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Brickhouse said:


> Well, everybody wanted to see Flamini. Cost us two points.
> 
> It's not popular to say, but a good DM is every bit as big of a need as striker is this summer.


I'm not sure how you can blame Flamini for the own goal. Just bad luck.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



kingfunkel said:


> My question is why doesn't Wenger play Podolski just off Giroud instead of on the wing. He's been wasted out there


Because we have to play 4-2-3-1, it's "good for ze mental strength" 

Seriously, i have no idea, but then i have no idea what Wenger's doing these days.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Bad For Business said:


> Striker is priority, we can play all the nice football we want, but it comes to nothing when we have a potato up front. I swear Giroud is the worst starting striker in the PL.


If you remember correctly, we had a world class striker in Van Persie and still didn't win anything. I think some Arsenal fans have the idea that if someone like Cavani is signed, everything will be rosy and the trophies will flood in. I think a minimum of 3 players are needed, simply to cover the inevitable long term injuries that one of our star players get every season.

It's clearly more than just a player issue, there's tactical issues in there too, and until Wenger addresses them, we'll keep getting dicked by the top sides regardless of our personnel.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The United losses aren't even funny anymore, just more pathetic than anything. 

Honestly, MUFC are fucking idiots for sticking behind Fergie and Charlton. There is literally zero leadership at the club because people are sticking to the archaic football ideologies of SAF. 

It's just too pathetic to see the champions of England get fucking mangled by both Liverpool and City at their home stadium. No manager should be allowed to get away with that.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Ruckus said:


> If you remember correctly, we had a world class striker in Van Persie and still didn't win anything. I think some Arsenal fans have the idea that if someone like Cavani is signed, everything will be rosy and the trophies will flood in. I think a minimum of 3 players are needed, simply to cover the inevitable long term injuries that one of our star players get every season.
> 
> It's clearly more than just a player issue, *there's tactical issues in there too, and until Wenger addresses them, we'll keep getting dicked by the top sides*.


Tactically we're a shambles. Why did we play an attacking team against Chelsea, and a defensive team against swansea? 

Regarding signings, we need a CF, a new DM, a RB if Sagna doesn't sign a new deal, maybe a proper winger, and a new manager who's actually in the 21st century


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

United just can't get anything done, City still favorites for the title in my opinion. Really hope Arsenal can do something, but doubt it. I can see Moyes leaving in the summer, United probably just going to stick through the season then cut it. Its still the same league winning squad + Mata, so its unbelievable how gutless they looked for the majority of the season. Rooney looked like the only player who gave a shit. Mata's just sucked all season, probably due to limited game time at Chelsea. United would hope he gets going next season. Fellaini is terrible. Like so freaking bad. United would be better off playing Giggs and Fletcher than starting Fellaini and Cleverley. 

United need to sign a center back, a left back, and probably a center mid. Team looks like they will be in transition next season. Gonna need a solid transfer window.

City really need a slip to blow the league wide open again, imo. That Chelsea/Liverpool fixture is gonna be all kinds of :moyes1 in that case.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Scholes laying into Arsenal and then Wilshere :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Scholes was gold, spoke honest about everything unlike the rest.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I can only imagine the hackjob Scholes would commit on Wilshere if he was still playing


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*






:berried


The better and more honest gary neville.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> *Manchester United supporters turn on David Moyes and the man who anointed him, Sir Alex Ferguson*
> 
> -Sir Alex Ferguson was subjected to the sustained fury of Manchester United supporters as Manchester City’s victory sparked a mutinous reaction at the final whistle.
> 
> -With stewards deployed to prevent fans removing the 'Chosen One’ banner at the Stretford End – unveiled following David Moyes’s appointment as Ferguson’s hand-picked successor last summer – former manager Ferguson bore the brunt of anger from fans close to the directors’ box in the earshot of executive vice-chairman Ed Woodward and managing director Richard Arnold.
> 
> -One supporter was also photographed being escorted away from the area close to Moyes’s seat in the dug-out by stewards after appearing to gesture for the Scot to resign.
> 
> -Ferguson was berated with expletive-laden outbursts from supporters complaining at the state of the team left behind on his retirement as well as his decision to anoint Moyes as his replacement.
> 
> -Moyes’s future is now likely to come under the microscope again, despite the ongoing position from the club that he will remain in charge to rebuild the squad this summer.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...e-man-who-anointed-him-Sir-Alex-Ferguson.html


Oh lawd almighteh


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Time for Ryan Giggs, Paul Scholes and Gary Neville to lead us to the top again. Change the devil on the badge to Beckham in underpants for the female vote and remove the Glazers by telling Cantona that they've had his wife kidnapped by seagulls, murder by kung fu. Bribe Bill Gates with the promise that Zaha will fuck everyone he loves unless he funds us. Employ Moyes as the tea lady (no sugar allowed, dull and tasteless brews only).

THE MASTERPLAN


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Fans shouting at Moyes and Fergie. Stewards guarding the banner. Rammed up the ass at home by Liverpool and City.

Time's up, Moyes. Dead man walking.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Slient Alarm said:


> Fans shouting at Moyes and Fergie. Stewards guarding the banner. Rammed up the ass at home by Liverpool and City.
> 
> Time's up, Moyes. Dead man walking.


YOU'VE DONE IT NOW, YOU'VE GONE AND MADE A BIG MISTAKE :moyes5


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Basically agree with Scholes on the lack of leadership but the Wilshere stuff is bad. Guy missed 16 months of football and is clearly better than he was when he was 17.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Begin the flood of excuses at Arsenal. That's the only thing we're good at.

I've been saying it since forever. We need a striker and a CM/DM in the summer. I have no idea why Wenger is being a twat by not extending Sagna's contract. He wants 3 years--GIVE HIM 3 years.

I can see us beating City now. It's typical us. In fact, we'll beat City, hand the initiative to Chelsea, and lose the FA Cup. It's just how we roll.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Razor King said:


> Begin the flood of excuses at Arsenal. That's the only thing we're good at.
> 
> I've been saying it since forever. We need a striker and a CM/DM in the summer. I have no idea why Wenger is being a twat by not extending Sagna's contract. He wants 3 years--GIVE HIM 3 years.
> 
> I can see us beating City now. It's typical us. In fact, we'll beat City, hand the initiative to Chelsea, and lose the FA Cup. It's just how we roll.


I hope so. Chelsea have the easier run in but it's the lower teams that tend to give Chelsea the jitters

and re: Arsenal - a fucking DM


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I wonder how many self-loathing Gooners or ArsenaLOLers who say we will lose the FA Cup would actually wager money on it.

Competing for fourth in the league is very disappointing, but this really could be one of the most impressive cup runs of recent times. Outscored opponents 12-2, no replay needed and already beaten three of the six best teams in the top flight (by a combined score of 8-2). I'd give it maybe a 30 percent chance at MOST of not winning it.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I can't even find the words anymore...

:jay


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Really hope Liverpool or City win the League from here on. Liverpool because that would really put our board in a nice predicament with all the MILLIONS OF F'KIN EXCUSES they churn out, and City because they're more likable than clean and honest Chelsea.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Razor King said:


> Really hope Liverpool or City win the League from here on. Liverpool because that would really put our board in a nice predicament with all the MILLIONS OF F'KIN EXCUSES they churn out, and City because they're more likable than clean and honest Chelsea.


As an organization, Liverpool >>> City

As a fanbase, City >>>>>>> Liverpool

Obviously, Chelsea has the worst combination of the two.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'm an Arsenal fan but I'd rather Chelsea lifts the trophy than City or 'Pool and I know it sounds strange, for selfish reasons I want Mourinho to grab the title so it gives Arsene and the executive a swift kick in the rear and maybe light a fire so to speak to fucking improve the squad. In all honesty, Chelsea worked hard for the title and paid the price and more, here's a team that actually does something to produce quality football not just sit on their tails all season satisfied with an abysmal squad, they're gonna win the league and reach the CL semi-finals, I hate Mourinho as much as the next Arsenal fan but my god the guy is brilliant and has zero arrogance when it comes to his squad


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I wouldn't say Chelsea wants to produce quality football, at least not in a literal sense. They have tried to turn several games into slogfests this year, as is Mourinho's custom. Bad for the game.

As Razor King hinted at, Liverpool winning it would probably be the best chance at the "swift kick in the rear" since their business M.O. resembles ours, at least relative to Chelsea and City.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

going by that logic, wouldn't it be worse for rodgers or pelle to win it, as they've come in and belted wenger after having won zero major trophies?

of course rodgers has had more than a season at liverpool but the rise has been quick. they've flown by. moureen's always been a top manager. it would be much more hurtful to lose it to someone new to the league, or newish.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Brickhouse said:


> I wouldn't say Chelsea wants to produce quality football, at least not in a literal sense. They have tried to turn several games into slogfests this year, as is Mourinho's custom. Bad for the game.
> 
> As Razor King hinted at, Liverpool winning it would probably be the best chance at the "swift kick in the rear" since their business M.O. resembles ours, at least relative to Chelsea and City.


Maureen has always been result oriented. He came back and said the squad had fantastic potential and proceeded to sell de Bruyne and Mata - two of the good football players in favour of Matic and Salah.

What has quality football done for Arsenal anyway? I'd rather have a disciplined teams that doesn't roll over in tough games than have Arsenal. Stunning one-touch goals vs Norwich and Sunderland though. Very pretty


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

imo, Chelsea's football was not good until January. That midfield player who lets you control games was missing (Matic)

and I'll be happy when Ramires becomes a squad player. Ramires losing the ball, needless fouls pin the team back, 69% pass accuracy against Galatasaray. A game where Chelsea were in control and dominating. that is horrific for any footballer


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


> going by that logic, wouldn't it be worse for rodgers or pelle to win it, as they've come in and belted wenger after having won zero major trophies?


The argument is that LFC winning the league would be most embarrassing to Arsenal. No one in the front office could say "Well, we can't compete with their money."


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

0-3.......










Nicked from RAWK


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Brickhouse said:


> The argument is that LFC winning the league would be most embarrassing to Arsenal. No one in the front office could say "Well, we can't compete with their money."


i was meant to quote the post above yours. somehow it didnt


----------



## ABK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

As much flak as Rooney gets on here, he's the only one that consistently shows the spirit to fight for Utd in their games I've seen this season. The others don't seem to care all that much.


----------



## God™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Mata has won more games at Old Trafford for Chelsea than than with Man United. Let that sink in.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Gets better every time.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'm still surprised the fucking owners haven't done anything.

Charlton and Alex are either okay with us being the new Newcastle or just won't fucking admit their mistake with Moyes and would rather just let us keep burning.

Both are equally disturbing.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

why would the glazers care?

money is still going into their pockets. everything else falls to the side. it's what happens when you have poor owners


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Considering we won't be playing CL next season they should care a hell lot. Pockets about to get hurt.

In times like these I wish we had someone like Abramovich.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

not if they keep bringing in the sponsorships they wont

or they just take even more than they already do. they do not care. they never have, they never will.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



God™ said:


> Mata has won more games at Old Trafford for Chelsea than than with Man United. Let that sink in.


Mata has won just 1 game at Old Trafford with Chelsea IIRC


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Sponsors want CL football so we wont be attracting shit in the future. 

Keeping Moyes another season means we will skip on CL for two cycles which means we will lose a shit ton of money.

Doesn't matter if Moyes goes on a transfer rampage in the summer cause he's a shithead that can't handle a class team.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

sponsors have already signed contracts. they'll still flock to united because even when they're utter shite, they're still being talked about.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Those who've signed contracts with us already are fucked until Moyes is sacked.

Sponsors will still get their limelight in the beggining but they won't get shit when the decline continues. CL generates huge revenue and every big ass sponsor wants to be associated with a winner. Nobody would want to partner with a declining big team, because our name can only get them so much attention.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

sacking moyes doesnt just solve all your problems automatically btw

through moyes' stunning ineptitude the players haven't copped the flack that they truly deserve. over the next couple of seasons utd just need a complete reboot. clean out all the crap and refresh the team.

i hope they dont and this sideshow continues forever though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Do United meet the requirements to be a jobber club yet?


----------



## ABK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ROUSEY said:


> Gets better every time.


:clap


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Liverpool's door was top 4 and that opened already. There's no more doors for them.


If we win this game against Sunderland we're only 1 point behind you blokes. So of course we're going to get dicked and crush my hopes (again) 



Vader said:


> Liverpool aren't winning the league. I'll buy a cat and call it Suarez if they do. As well as eat my own limbs.


quoting this, just in case :brodgers



Slient Alarm said:


> Oh well, at least this will annoy the 'Pool fans.
> 
> Yes, I am seeking the smallest sliver of solace in that.


How does this affect our top 4 hopes? :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*










lyk if u cry evrytim


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Brickhouse said:


> Basically agree with Scholes on the lack of leadership but the Wilshere stuff is bad. Guy missed 16 months of football and is clearly better than he was when he was 17.


Nope. Still living off that display against Barcelona.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Damn, just seen the quote from Scholes "Rio has to retire", he's right but damn, "oi mate, you're shit now, give it up". 

lovely bit of honest punidtry for once.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


> sacking moyes doesnt just solve all your problems automatically btw
> 
> through moyes' stunning ineptitude the players haven't copped the flack that they truly deserve. over the next couple of seasons utd just need a complete reboot. clean out all the crap and refresh the team.
> 
> i hope they dont and this sideshow continues forever though.


Some of the players, absolutely. 

A lot of the senior players being halfway out the door haven’t helped but there’s still a very good core of players to build around and any manager worth a damn would have still been a lot more competitive. I keep hearing about this flawed United team he inherited (as if any fucking squad is perfect outside Munich) but is it really a squad that is 9 points worse than Everton or 5 points worse than Spurs? Not a chance. That squad was outplaying Real Madrid last season when it was 11 vs 11. 

As much as I may loathe the Glazers they really do have as much incentive to get rid of Moyes as anyone. Yes they’re going to make money from us regardless but they’re not going to maximise their profit if the club keep plummeting. With the ridiculous revenue the CL brings under the new TV deal, it would be a disaster for them to miss out for any extended period of time. Plus they’ve made it clear that it’s a long term investment, so it’s in their best interest to protect the brand and turn things around. They have tried, spending £60m+ on two players which the manager can’t seem to fit in the squad, giving Wayne Rooney a contract worth twice as much as he is. There’s no evidence to suggest the Glazers aren’t trying to solve this and there’s plenty to suggest they are. 

I’d honestly have more hope in the Glazers pulling the plug on Moyes than Ferguson, who’s as stubborn as anything. He’ll stand by him until they have a personal falling out and then never speak his name again until he writes a book on the cunt. 

I also think if we get a half decent manager, one accomplished at this level of club and we back him financially, then we can turn it around pretty quickly. If we’re not playing any European Football next season then we’ll have a massive advantage over any rivals.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> Apparently stewards had to prevent people trying to take down the 'Chosen One' banner
> 
> also Moyes with another stupid fucking statement
> 
> 
> 
> we won the league last year you fucking twat


:lol

Hope Liverpool don't slip up tonight, it's the kind of game where we usually did in the past.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Only just seen barkleys goal class finish, hope Roy is watching for Brazil


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Why the fuck did Moyes let Cleverley play ahead of Kagawa?

The way he's been going about the line up changes, he's probably gonna draw names out of a hat for the game against Bayern and hope for the best.

Its not just Moyes, its the team as a whole that needs a serious shake-up.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Look at all of those challenges on Barkley that he had to avoid...oh wait

Reminds me of the goal Ben Arfa scored last season or the season before that had everyone fapping, despite the fact he literally just ran in a straight line up the pitch completely unchallenged 

:ti


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> Look at all of those challenges on Barkley that he had to avoid...oh wait
> 
> Reminds me of the goal Ben Arfa scored last season or the season before that had everyone fapping, despite the fact he literally just ran in a straight line up the pitch completely unchallenged
> 
> :ti


Would neg if I didn't have to spread it first


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Sliver C said:


> *Why the fuck did Moyes let Cleverley play ahead of Kagawa?*
> 
> The way he's been going about the line up changes, he's probably gonna draw names out of a hat for the game against Bayern and hope for the best.
> 
> Its not just Moyes, its the team as a whole that needs a serious shake-up.


To be fair, when we made that change, we got even worse. Kagawa and Mata both looked lost in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

SASAS ready to go HAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> Look at all of those challenges on Barkley that he had to avoid...oh wait
> 
> Reminds me of the goal Ben Arfa scored last season or the season before that had everyone fapping, despite the fact he literally just ran in a straight line up the pitch completely unchallenged
> 
> :ti


Its okay, Suarez already did it this season. 


Remember Moz? When Suarez ran half the pitch to score? Which made it 4-0? Remember how you watched it through tears? Do you? :brodgers



inb4 Dozy WOATidore hat trick


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


>


He has no eyebrows? Dafuq?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Ramsey suffers another "setback". What started off as an injury of 4-6 weeks is now going to become just shy of 4 months. How are you supposed to compete when this keeps happening?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Arsenal have the worst medical team in the world.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Ruckus said:


> Ramsey suffers another "setback". What started off as an injury of 4-6 weeks is now going to become just shy of 4 months. How are you supposed to compete when this keeps happening?


It was never a "setback." He's out for nearly the season but the business minded people didn't want to announce it.

And did you hear how Wenger's back to, "ZE Top-4 iz greater than ze life?"

If we don't win the FA Cup this season, I'd really hope he doesn't extend. We've become a joke.




Vader said:


> Arsenal have the worst medical team in the world.


More than that it's Wenger's habit of playing a player to the ground and the only time he drops/benches one of the starting players is when the player is injured or suspended. We have a weak squad and Wenger continues to play the same player over and over again, so it's not surprising how our players end up being injured regularly.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Y'know, I genuinely thought Arsenal were going to kick the habit of capitulating in the business end of the season and be challenging all the way to the end.

Although I think they'll give us a game on Saturday.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

If it wasn't for Brickhouse I think I'd want Arsenal to do well. I just find it hard with his Arsenlol conspiracy bollocks. I'd bet people would rather Arsenal win other than Chelsea, City or Liverpool (not fans of those clubs obviously) but it's just hilarious at times how Arsenal fail at the same point over the last few seasons.

Also, Brickhouse, of course people would put money on Arsenal losing in the FA Cup; there's no money to be won from betting on the favourite. I shall put 10 of the finest Queen's pounds on Arsenal losing in the semi.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Rush said:


> If we win this game against Sunderland we're only 1 point behind you blokes. *So of course we're going to get dicked and crush my hopes (again) *



Ha. Hahahaha. We have to score a goal first for that to happen. Which we haven't done since the final (and BORINI can't play tonight. Plus THE DOSS will). Wickham will start up top by the sounds of it so hopefully he WOATs less than the southampton cup game but w/e. Change might be good. Tonight hinges mainly on the defense more than anything. Need them to perform like they have in the City/Everton games. aka not as woeful as the last few weeks. idk. Our record at anfield is generally poor as well but we do seem to be better away from home. Something gentle on the goal difference tonight would be nice.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Liverpool is the actual little horse in the title race


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*










#SAVEDAVE


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

no need for that logic shep. enjoy the 3 points you'll be getting off us :jose.

^^^ bit harsh on arsenal, at least they get CL football


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Actually wanted United to win so City don't pick up more points. 

Anyway, hope Liverpool pull through against Sunderland tonight. If we get through this match, maybe I can finally start dreaming of the title


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Rush said:


> bit harsh on arsenal, at least they get CL football


:ken

That picture seemed to forget two other teams. 

Tim Sherwood's looking down at us right now. 

Tim. Fucking. Sherwood.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

guardian now running with us offering sagna a 3 year deal. not sure if i want, but he's better than micah and some actual rotation at right back wouldn't be horrible.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Every morning for the forseeable future is going to be like a Christmas with no presents.

Wake up, hope Moyes is sacked, check internets, crushing disappointment.

Just resign, Dave. You've got millions in the bank, go live on a desert island somewhere, and bring Fellaini with you.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> Look at all of those challenges on Barkley that he had to avoid...oh wait
> 
> Reminds me of the goal Ben Arfa scored last season or the season before that had everyone fapping, despite the fact he literally just ran in a straight line up the pitch completely unchallenged
> 
> :ti


He was unchallenged but it was still an amazing goal. It's not something you see week in week out from a player his age. Granted it would have been better if he had skipped through a few number of players leading up to the goal but it really doesn't take much away from the goal itself.



Razor King said:


> More than that it's Wenger's habit of playing a player to the ground and the only time he drops/benches one of the starting players is when the player is injured or suspended. We have a weak squad and Wenger continues to play the same player over and over again, so it's not surprising how our players end up being injured regularly.


Mou doesn't really rest players too. Same players play CL, EPL, FA Cup and Capital One Cup. So maybe it has to do with your shitty medical team? :draper2


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


> guardian now running with us offering sagna a 3 year deal. not sure if i want, but he's better than micah and some actual rotation at right back wouldn't be horrible.


Would you really want to be in 2017 with a 34 year old Sagna on his kind of wages?

I'd imagine you could find an adequate back up who is both younger and cheaper.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The idea of a reality show based on a former Man United manager and a prematurely retired Belgian footballer, while they struggle to survive on a desert Island is pretty damn awesome. Would watch. Get on it Vince.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Sagna is one of the best RBs in the world and is criminally underrated. He's also as good a back-up CB as they come. At 34, Sagna would be doing excellently as a CB. He is an intelligent player whose game isn't based on pace. You'd be hard pressed to find somebody as good as he is for free. I CANNOT believe that we're not offering him a 2-year extension. Just give him what he wants. Enough of the BS by offering him 1 year deal. Wenger just never learns. Sigh...

And once Sagna leaves for City, we're not even going to replace him because MIGHT Carl Jenkinson is ready to slot in...


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Aside from Zabaleta, I'd say Sagna is the best right back in the league so the fact he's going for free is quite ridiculous. I'd have him at United as whilst I really rate Rafael, he's becoming more and more reckless so it'd be good to actually have competition on that side. As far as top 5 in the world, I'd assume Sagna would be in it.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Zabaleta Azpilicueta then Sagna this season


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


> guardian now running with us offering sagna a 3 year deal. not sure if i want, but he's better than micah and some actual rotation at right back wouldn't be horrible.


Sinclair, Micah, Rodwell, Boyata, Lescott all with eyes on the door, we'll struggle for HG quota if they all do one, depending on a stupid 'English' over the odds buy, we'll prob hang onto at least 2, i would think..


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:azpi is just an amazing full back.

Pretty much City's title now. They won't fuck this up from here. They're allowed to slip up once, which they may, but I can't see two slips. Fair play to them, they've turned it around and cut out a lot of errors.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> :azpi is just an amazing full back.
> 
> Pretty much City's title now. They won't fuck this up from here. They're allowed to slip up once, which they may, but I can't see two slips. Fair play to them, they've turned it around and cut out a lot of errors.


I'm liking the evolution we showed in the two derbies, the first one we were still the gung ho counter team, but by the 2nd we'd learnt we cant always get away with that, and controlled the ball and the match, and never really looked like losing, cant remember we looked so confident at OT from the off. :cheer


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Nessler said:


> Zabaleta Azpilicueta then Sagna this season












Has been the best by a distance.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Yeah if we are just going on this season (which I wasn't) then Coleman would be first or second. Azpilacueta would be a left back based off this season, I'm not arsed what his natural position is - he's thrived at left back.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Completely forgot Coleman


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

this reminds me

if abou diaby still alive?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Ready to make his comeback soon. Then have another year out when a strong breeze snaps his hamstrings and a rogue feather lands on his leg and dislocates his kneecap.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Azpi has mostly played left back too. This may sound like sour grapes, but Sagna hasn't had that great a season. He's a very consistent performer, has certainly had a good season, but his best years are behind him since his leg break. I'd say Coleman and Zabaleta at right back have been the standouts this season and Azpi too even though he's not played their much. It's also worth noting that France use Debuchy over him, which could be more to do with age than ability, but I do think that Sagna's reputation tends to go before him these days. He's not the all conquering right back that went up and down the flank like he once was. Yes, it's a shame to lose Sagna for free, but we've got plenty of money so hopefully we'll be able to bring in someone who's near his level but younger. I would love to get De Sciglio from Milan, but that might be a bit fanciful. Then again if we're in the Champions League and Milan aren't at least that's something we can offer him.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Vader said:


> Arsenal have the worst medical team in the world.





Razor King said:


> More than that it's Wenger's habit of playing a player to the ground and the only time he drops/benches one of the starting players is when the player is injured or suspended.


Does every half-assed, fan-speculated diagnosis have to be scandalous?


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

No SASAS. Just SAS.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Brickhouse said:


> Does every half-assed, fan-speculated diagnosis have to be scandalous?


What are you on about now?

My comment is obviously exaggerated as they've a better medical team than Grimsby. It's just incredible how every player has a longer lay off than expected. EVERY player.

Razor's post isn't wrong either. Wenger ran Wilshere into the ground, Ramsey and Diaby too.

You'll do well not to cry and react every time someone has a relevant criticism of your beloved club.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

On the Red Issue forum they've nearly funded a 'Wrong One: Moyes Out' banner to be flown over old trafford during the Villa game


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

If people are arsed about Moyes, just don't pay to go to games. It's pointless wasting money just to boo someone, it's not a panto.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

jozy altidore fucking sucks.

and why are you guys talking about an arsenal injury?

who now?


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Ramsey out for longer than expected.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Of course.

#WengerOut

#MartinezIn


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Sunderland have been alright defensively but Vergini should be off the pitch by now. Even if you don't give the first one a straight red for being last man, he should have had a 2nd yellow just before the half.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Coutinho is immense today, been playing in a "WC call up" form.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Vader said:


> What are you on about now?
> 
> My comment is obviously exaggerated as they've a better medical team than Grimsby. It's just incredible how every player has a longer lay off than expected. EVERY player.


None of us know if that's the medical staff or the result of an over-anxious (if not dishonest) publicity wall from the club.

A season of just plain bad luck is also possible, even if blaming that is taboo.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

One season? It's been like that since the Henry days. Either the players are physically made out of paper mâché or the medical staff are chimps.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Middle of the pack in the league last year in terms of total days missed with injury. 

It's not just the time missed this year, it's the quality that's missing (Walcott - most explosive scorer, Ozil - record signing and best individual reputation on the squad, Ramsey - arguably the best form in the entire league this season after Suarez, etc.)

It has been a big problem in some years and Wenger keeps a much tighter squad than I'd like, but let's not pretend this season hasn't been a lot worse than normal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> Why Everton are out of order for signing so many loan players


http://metro.co.uk/2014/03/26/why-everton-are-out-of-order-for-signing-so-many-loan-players-4679258/



> Everton deserved their victory over the Magpies at St James’ Park but the flattering scoreline highlighted the growing problem of loan players in today’s Premier League.
> 
> But without Lukaku, a world-class striker who would be beyond Everton financially if they were to attempt a full transfer from Chelsea, as well as Deulofeu and Barry, the Toffees wouldn’t be anywhere near a Champions League spot.
> 
> Other clubs have players on loan, Newcastle included, but none have had greater impact than at Everton.
> 
> The Football Association need to address the Premier League loan system to stop it having an adverse affect on the table.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sorry, just because other clubs loan gash players and teams want to loan their upcoming stars to us means we are out of order :ti

In the summer we loaned 3 players. Lukaku & Deulofeu & Barry.

WBA loaned 4 players.
Hull City loaned 3 players. 
Sunderland loaned 3 players
Fulham loaned 2 players.
Swansea loaned 2 players.
Liverpool loaned 2 players.
Stoke loaned 2 players.

Don't see any anyone writing about their signings because they all loaned utter tosh.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Well we were robbed of a penalty and Vergini probably should've been sent off, but overall we could've played better. Suarez was just a hair off on his accuracy, might've been a rout on a different day. 

Great goals by Gerrard and Sturridge. Sunderland went from impotent to threatening from about the moment KI :mark: entered the match.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

You should have had a pen?

Vergini was MEGAGASH like, frustrating first goal to concede b/c our plan worked super well up until then but both of those goals were pretty good and it's hard to fault. Maybe Mannone for stepping inside and not trusting his wall but nitpicking and bleh. Ki was great coming on, same for Cattermole further up the pitch w/ Bridcutt on. Those three really need to be the midfield three from now on. If you'd offered me a 1 goal defeat I'd have reluctantly taken it probably but the way that ended was always going to be annoying. Need to take confidence from this. West Ham probably will set up to frustrate us on Monday though and we struggle really hard to break sides down who do that. Lacking quality and whatnot.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

bama4

Flanno needs to cut that shit out. Completely lost Kim at the corner and put us under unnecessary pressure. Better to put in a bit of a complacent performance against Sunderland than against Spurs who would be more likely to punish that complacency. 

3 more points tho :mark:



Shepard said:


> Vergini was MEGAGASH like, frustrating first goal to concede b/c our plan worked *super* well up until then but both of those goals were pretty good and it's hard to fault.


There is no need to keep using this adjective in your posts. Your subliminal messages have already resulted in you becoming a *Super* mod. Congratulations


----------



## Brock

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Fuck that last 15 minutes was tense, jeez. Excellent we held on for the crucial three points. Couple of time i did shout at Mignolet "Just hoof the fucker" 

Spuds next then...


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> Flanno needs to cut that shit out. Completely lost *Kim* at the corner and put us under unnecessary pressure. Better to put in a bit of a complacent performance against Sunderland than against Spurs who would be more likely to punish that complacency.





DA said:


> Flanno needs to cut that shit out. Completely lost *Kim* at the corner and put us under unnecessary pressure.





DA said:


> Flanno needs to cut that shit out. Completely lost *Kim* at the corner





DA said:


> Completely lost *Kim* at the corner





DA said:


> Completely lost *Kim*










=/=









Consider this a verbal warning for racism.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Watch out Shep, he's irish!


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Tomayto/tomahto, let's be hendo here


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

DA you're beginning to sound like Kiz here and you don't want that.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'm surprised you never spotted DA's shady nature from one of his earliest sigs:


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Shepard said:


> DA you're beginning to sound like Kiz here and you don't want that.


I actually sound like Kiz regularly.............when I'm watching Home & Away and repeating some of the lines :hendo2

"STRUTH"

"FLAMIN' GALLAH"

"GET MY BOYFRIEND'S COCK OUT OF YAH MOUTH YAH FACKING SLUT"


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Never knew DA was such a wrong'un. I just thought he was a silly 12 year old, lad. I am disappointed, DA. I am disappointed.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Does your boyfriend often cheat on you with sluts? That must be difficult.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Never knew DA was such a wrong'un. I just thought he was a silly 12 year old, lad. I am disappointed, DA. I am disappointed.


:tommy



Shepard said:


> Does your boyfriend often cheat on you with sluts? That must be difficult.


I don't know, I hope not. It's hard to have a long distance relationship with someone in Australia, but I am a trusting person


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> I'm surprised you never spotted DA's shady nature from one of his earliest sigs:


I agree, thats hurtful to those poor mutants.


----------



## obby

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I hope Meulensteen comes back after Moyes is sacked.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The performance was okay. Sunderland set up to play a back billion, so that's always going to make it hard. Sturridge and Suarez didn't have great games either, so that we still won is a real positive. I'm not sure if our centre backs were good or if Sunderland's forwards were complete and utter piss, but I guess it's a mix of the two. The important thing is it's another win. Seven in a row in the league I believe. Another seven now would be delightful. Sunderland can also go take points off City and Chelsea now please.


----------



## ABK

*Re: RIP IN PEACE ARSENAL (AGAIN)*



Abk™ said:


> Looking forward to the Manchester derby now. United seem to have improved in their last two games. Hoping they carry the recent surge into the City game. Moyes can't afford another defeat at Old Trafford surely. I just hope there's no record for him to break this time around :moyes2 :lol. If there's any favour I need from :moyes5 it'll be on Tuesday. Even a draw will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :moyes3 pls.


:jose


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*http://www1.skysports.com/football/...ter-united-woes-cant-all-be-solved-with-money

Good read. Apparently Neville said he'd like to manage Utd one day too. If you need a replacement for Moyes then there's one right there if you can get an experienced assistant in with him. I can pretty much guarantee putting the old guard of Neville/Giggs/Scholes in charge would makes things better. Not that anyone could really do a worse job. *


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Class of 92. buy a Manchester club shocker...

Its not UNITED.. fuck lol.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

What


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*What*


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26775674

Salford City: Ryan Giggs and ex-Man Utd pros agree takeover


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*What*


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

probably nothing, but Iñigo Martinez has favourited a tweet linking him with United


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

He'd do nicely.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> probably nothing, but Iñigo Martinez has favourited a tweet linking him with United


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*RANDOM MOYES EXCUSE GENERATOR*

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...s/random-moyes-excuse-generator-david-6877533



Spoiler: Question

















Spoiler: Answer


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

So what time are Jet and Silent flying that plane over old trafford?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Liam Miller said:


> So what time are Jet and Silent flying that plane over old trafford?


I'm actually going to Old Trafford for the first time in years on Tuesday.

Pep's not leaving the country until I HAVE WORDS.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Tbf, if Silent Alarm was flying the plane, I think he'd probably crash it right into Moyes.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Fucking LOL @ United fans fundraising to damage their own club. 

What a joke this has become.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

there is probably a really obvious joke about all this involving me


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Only damage that will be done is to their wallets.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I still can't believe United fans were shouting abuse at Ferguson. He made United what they are/were. Ungrateful twats.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*We support the team 3-0 down at home to Liverpool and we get called stupid.

We voice our displeasure at the current situation and we get called stupid.

No way to win. We'll get called stupid whatever we do.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Tbf, if Silent Alarm was flying the plane, I think he'd probably crash it right into Moyes.


And risk hurting Shinji on the bench? No chance.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The fans were right to give Fergie abuse tbhendo

Fergie is the one who chose a shitty manager as his own replacement and left that shitty manager with a shitty midfield which only an elite manager like himself could ever have gotten to play well.

And then he is the one who has decided to stand behind this shitty manager even though it was clear to everyone with half a brain several months ago that it wasn't going to work, and the only reason Moyes is still in a job is so Fergie doesn't have to admit that he made a shitty error

Shitty


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> The fans were right to give Fergie abuse tbhendo
> 
> Fergie is the one who chose a shitty manager as his own replacement and left that shitty manager with a shitty midfield which only an elite manager like himself could ever have gotten to play well.
> 
> And then he is the one who has decided to stand behind this shitty manager even though it was clear to everyone with half a brain several months ago that it wasn't going to work, and the only reason Moyes is still in a job is so Fergie doesn't have to admit that he made a shitty error
> 
> Shitty


Nah, you can't blame SAF for choosing Moyes. 

Only the MUFC hierarchy including the board/owners are to be blamed for...

1) Letting Fergie choose his predecessor (all-time greats should never be allowed to choose their predecessor, it hardly ever works)
2) Offering Moyes a massive contract 
3) Not having the initiative to take leadership when required spite of the opinions of people like Fergie and Charlton and to a lesser extent Neville and Scholes. 

Its a nightmare for MUFC, because they dug themselves so far into the ground. Moyes has no incentive to quit, he's on a massive contract and will get huge payoffs if he is sacked. He has the backing of Fergie/Charlton who have massive influence over the board, but at the same time you have the fans wanting to crucify him and players who obviously dislike him.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



EGame said:


> Nah, you can't blame SAF for choosing Moyes.
> 
> Only the MUFC hierarchy including the board/owners are to be blamed for...
> 
> 1) Letting Fergie choose his predecessor (*all-time greats should never be allowed to choose their predecessor*, it hardly ever works)
> 2) Offering Moyes a massive contract
> 3) Not having the initiative to take leadership when required spite of the opinions of people like Fergie and Charlton and to a lesser extent Neville and Scholes.
> 
> Its a nightmare for MUFC, because they dug themselves so far into the ground. Moyes has no incentive to quit, he's on a massive contract and will get huge payoffs if he is sacked. He has the backing of Fergie/Charlton who have massive influence over the board, but at the same time you have the fans wanting to crucify him and players who obviously dislike him.


I know Moyes is taking United backwards...but I didn't realise he was taking them back in time as well.









I guess instead of buying a quality CM United will just spend their entire summer budget building a time machine before finding the late 90's version of Roy Keane. Mind you, the current Roy Keane is probably still better than Fella and Cleverley.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

we've always been pretty terrible at throw-ins tbschurrle


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Seabs said:


> *We support the team 3-0 down at home to Liverpool and we get called stupid.
> 
> We voice our displeasure at the current situation and we get called stupid.
> 
> No way to win. We'll get called stupid whatever we do.*


I was clearly referring to the fans that were shouting abuse at Ferguson, not to those who support the team even when they're 0-3 down, which is a different story all together. Plus, I never called them stupid, I called them ungrateful. Voicing your displeasure shouldn't involve shouting at Ferguson. 



EGame said:


> Nah, you can't blame SAF for choosing Moyes.
> 
> Only the MUFC hierarchy including the board/owners are to be blamed for...
> 
> 1) Letting Fergie choose his predecessor (all-time greats should never be allowed to choose their predecessor, it hardly ever works)
> 2) Offering Moyes a massive contract
> 3) Not having the initiative to take leadership when required spite of the opinions of people like Fergie and Charlton and to a lesser extent Neville and Scholes.
> 
> Its a nightmare for MUFC, because they dug themselves so far into the ground. Moyes has no incentive to quit, he's on a massive contract and will get huge payoffs if he is sacked. He has the backing of Fergie/Charlton who have massive influence over the board, but at the same time you have the fans wanting to crucify him and players who obviously dislike him.


This.

(Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*












Seabs said:


> *We support the team 3-0 down at home to Liverpool and we get called stupid.
> 
> We voice our displeasure at the current situation and we get called stupid.
> 
> No way to win. We'll get called stupid whatever we do.*


lol ur stoopid.

That you can't win seems about right at the moment though. :moyes2


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> "It's a double-edged sword," said Scudamore. "When your most popular club isn't doing as well, that costs you interest and audience in some places."
> 
> "There are lots of fans around the world who wish Manchester United were winning it again," Scudamore told Bloomberg.
> 
> "But you have to balance that off against, generally, we're in the business of putting on a competition and competition means people can compete."


No more wins at Old Trafford for the opposition.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Scudamore, what a bellend.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

so there's apparent footage of fellaini spitting at zaba after he 'bounced off his elbow'

revolting


----------



## kingfunkel

This Moyes shit really annoys me. How can he be blamed for the team not showing any passion or desire to win games?
Not his fault he doesn't have a Flamini type player. Would Keane stand for these performances? For the lack of passion? No he'd put his boot up their arses on the pitch. No real on field leader is the problem, they all seem to be looking to be inspired but no one there to do it.
He should never of bought Mata, he's a luxury player they needed someone to lead the team.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

its not the managers fault he's lacking specific personnel? lolwat


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Yeah that whole post seems backwards as fuck. Of course he has to take blame for 1) not having a specific player despite having 2 windows to produce the goods & 2) have you seen heard his interviews? Talking about aspiring to be on City's level :lmao, He's not showing any passion so why should the players give a fuck either? 

This whole team won the league last season by some ease. Moyes has taken them from 1st to potentially 5th at best by the looks of it. He has to cop a lot of blame for everything that has gone wrong.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



kingfunkel said:


> This Moyes shit really annoys me. How can he be blamed for the team not showing any passion or desire to win games?
> Not his fault he doesn't have a Flamini type player. Would Keane stand for these performances? For the lack of passion? No he'd put his boot up their arses on the pitch. No real on field leader is the problem, they all seem to be looking to be inspired but no one there to do it.
> He should never of bought Mata, he's a luxury player they needed someone to lead the team.


Under Ferguson, United always looked like winning. Look at the game at Southampton where they were 2-1 down with the exact same set of players in stoppage time last season. Moyes inspires no confidence. He's a dour man who doesn't inspire a team, but tries to downplay failure by dampening expectations and downplaying chances.

He had a chance to get in a DM. He let Fellaini's buyout clause expire, then bought him for more money. He bought Mata, yet he's not at fault for not buying someone else instead when you acknowledge Mata may not have been the best option? How's it going, big Dave? :moyes2


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ArnoldTricky said:


> "It's a double-edged sword," said Scudamore. "When your most popular club isn't doing as well, that costs you interest and audience in some places."
> 
> "There are lots of fans around the world who wish Manchester United were winning it again," Scudamore told Bloomberg.
> 
> "But you have to balance that off against, generally, we're in the business of putting on a competition and competition means people can compete."
> 
> 
> 
> No more wins at Old Trafford for the opposition.
Click to expand...

lel

Should have seen this coming. There is no way the Premierleague will stand by for much longer and watch their biggest cash-cow sink into the mire for good. There is just too much money at stake.

Rest easy, United lads in here. Help is on the way.


----------



## kingfunkel

When do managers make the signings? Not since early '00 has the manager made all the signings now it's the boards/DOF decision who a team buys. A manager now does very little and has very little power.
It's a different time, no longer does the manager have the power but the players and the boardmembers along with all the directors etc. Ferguson started in a time when the manager had so much power that when time changed he maintained the power but now Man U have entered the new world where the manager is a pointless head coach. Very European!

I really hope Moyes turns Fergie. After a poor start...starts goating.


----------



## iMac

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



BkB Hulk said:


>


Fun fact (not really): @moysey is a girl I went to uni with. It's a nice feeling knowing a celebrity before she was famous. :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



kingfunkel said:


> When do managers make the signings? Not since early '00 has the manager made all the signings now it's the boards/DOF decision who a team buys. A manager now does very little and has very little power.
> It's a different time, no longer does the manager have the power but the players and the boardmembers along with all the directors etc. Ferguson started in a time when the manager had so much power that when time changed he maintained the power but now Man U have entered the new world where the manager is a pointless head coach. Very European!
> 
> I really hope Moyes turns Fergie. After a poor start...starts goating.


you literally just said...



kingfunkel said:


> This Moyes shit really annoys me. How can he be blamed for the team not showing any passion or desire to win games?
> Not his fault he doesn't have a Flamini type player. Would Keane stand for these performances? For the lack of passion? No he'd put his boot up their arses on the pitch. No real on field leader is the problem, they all seem to be looking to be inspired but no one there to do it.
> *He should never of bought Mata*, he's a luxury player they needed someone to lead the team.


ignoring the fact that its 'should have' not 'should of', he buys Mata but has absolutely no imput at the same time? :banderas


----------



## kingfunkel

Rush said:


> you literally just said...
> 
> 
> 
> ignoring the fact that its 'should have' not 'should of', he buys Mata but has absolutely no imput at the same time? :banderas


Everyone STFU and stop pointing out my contradictions...cunts. fuck you Moyes and your inconsistencies!!! It's hard work defending him without looking a cock. 

Don't pull my grammar etc that's not cool  also i'm a Geordie, English is my 2nd language


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



kingfunkel said:


> Everyone STFU and stop pointing out my contradictions...cunts. fuck you Moyes and your inconsistencies!!! It's hard work defending him without looking a cock.
> 
> Don't pull my grammar etc that's not cool  also i'm a Geordie, English is my 2nd language


all the eloquence of a moyes supporter

i think it was rather clever of Jose. he sold mata to a team that didnt need him and probably gonna go nowhere but down


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Remember when everyone said Jose was clever for selling Mata to United so Mata could help to take points off Chelsea's title rivals?

That worked out well :ti


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I just remember getting £37.5m for someone who didn't fit our new style :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*










:lmao :lmao :lmao surely it's fake. surely


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Ferguson absolutely should not be immune from criticism, I think the term abuse has been thrown around very loosely, as if United fans were calling him a drunken Scottish cunt or something, they probably questioned him, and questions should be asked, of both him and the Glazers. The process in which Moyes was hired was a farce, an absolute joke in this day and age. Ferguson should have realized this; the Glazers should have realized this. Foreign sport or not, surely they should have known that certain procedures should be adhered to before appointing the new manager of their biggest financial asset, one of the most prestigious positions in the world of football. Fucking ASDA would have taken more care in appointing a manager. 

Although I don’t think the squad Ferguson left behind was nearly as flawed as people make out (you don’t go from being ultra-competitive to potentially being 9 points behind Everton in a few months, I don’t care who got old) and what Moyes has done has been nothing short of shameful. But we had the solution to our biggest on-field problem right there in our own dressing room and let it go for nothing. For all Ferguson’s done with the team, what happened with Pogba will go down as one of the most inexplicable fuck ups I’ve ever seen in football. That fucking Blackburn game – Park and Rafael in CM. Holy fucking fuck. We had our own Yaya Toure and lost him for nothing. Will probably take the guts of £50m to find an adequate replacement.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Seems like Republik of Mancunia is getting all the blame for the banner, being named by the Mail and Talksport, despite them having nothing to do with it. Also RedIssue are trying to distance themselves from it as well, as it was just someone on their forum who was raising money for the banner.


It will be embarrassing to see. Also just heard on Talksport from one of the pilots that there will be two banners being flown tomorrow, no one knows what will be on the second one.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

inb4 the plane "goes missing"

:fergie


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> It will be embarrassing to see. Also just heard on Talksport from one of the pilots that there will be two banners being flown tomorrow, no one knows what will be on the second one.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


> so there's apparent footage of fellaini spitting at zaba after he 'bounced off his elbow'
> 
> revolting


And he missed. That's Fellaini for ya :draper2

I don't even know if he was spitting at him or just at the floor nearby. But he's probably the kind of cunt that would.



united_07 said:


> Also just heard on Talksport from one of the pilots that there will be two banners being flown tomorrow, no one knows what will be on the second one.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I really want to believe this cringey banner over the ground lark won't happen, but all signs point to the crushing realisation it's legit. Fucking comical. All this talk about Moyes admittedly struggling to understand the philosophy of Manchester United, and some sad bellsmashes who call themselves fans have engineered this farce. If it were Chelsea, City or whoever pulling a stunt like this United fans would be rightfully panning it, so the fact a minority can't see how pathetic it is worries me. It just makes a mockery of the club and its fans, which is a shame because they've been exemplary all season in voicefully backing the players and Moyes, all whilst other teams have been jeered off after defeats/poor performances. Sadly as Seabs alluded to before, all the press will be all over this and it will just ignite the ridicule of United's support, overlooking how different class they've been home and away this season amidst the abject and poor performances.

Even worse, it just highlights how inept and unorganised United and football fans in this country are. 4 years ago there were mid season protests aimed at the Glazers in the wake of the financial reports emerging which highlighted how deeply they'd ravaged the club, and despite an initial promising result which resulted in a frenzied media coverage of their reign to date, we've now settled firmly back into protests being confined to twitter or forums, and now we're going to see more interest in Moyes than the clowns behind the scenes. Typical. If there's one positive to take from Moyes' reign, it's that he's done more in 8 months to fuck the Glazers than most have in 9 years.

As for Ferguson getting comments, he can't escape criticism for how little was invested in the squad over the years, leaving a very unispiring team which has quitely fallen away from Europe's elite in around three years. He doesn't deserve dogs abuse and foul-mouthed tongue-lashings, but at the same time I can't fault anyone trying to gauge an honest answer out of him for why he picked Moyes.

Great piece by bearded-genius of twitter fame as well in the Mirror, someone who has staunchly defended/been against the Moyes out brigade, highlighting how Moyes really does dig himself into mither with poor comments that don't reflect the attitude you demand out of a Manchester United manager. http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/david-moyes-calling-man-united-3287043


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



haribo said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Dying


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Rooney gonna start tomorrow?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Irish Jet said:


> as if United fans were calling him a drunken Scottish cunt or something


He's a drunken Scottish cunt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Moyes now saying Fergie would have struggled to make the United team competitive.....:moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> Moyes now saying Fergie would have struggled to make the United team competitive.....:moyes1


ac

Plot lost.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Can't wait for these BRAVE pilots to fly the plane across the Manchester skies tomorrow.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> David Moyes: Even Sir Alex Ferguson couldn't make this lot competitive this season


*His best quote yet. That's the type of shit that would make me just walk the fuck out on him if I was playing there last and still this season. 

The plane shit will be embarrassing tomorrow if it happens but whatever. Everyone will make fools of themselves by generalising the act of a minority few to the whole support. Match is on BT Sports so they'll have a whale of a time with it and probably get some disgraced Pilot in for Half Time punditry to talk more about plane banners than how good Danny Welbeck is playing. And of course Owen will say something that makes him sound like a twat. Or maybe reveal more interesting locker room stories like how he used to sit next to Vidic before games. 

Don't care who plays tomorrow as long as De Gea and Welbeck do as they're the only ones who turn up now.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Sooooooooo this never happened?










I see :moyes1


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I hate being negative about managers as you never see players being sacked for not performing but fuck me Moyes doesn't half make that difficult.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

It's not like Ferguson actually did well with the same squad, eh Davey? :moyes4

:lmao @ the banners too.



kingfunkel said:


> Everyone STFU and stop pointing out my contradictions...cunts. fuck you Moyes and your inconsistencies!!! It's hard work defending him without looking a cock.
> 
> Don't pull my grammar etc that's not cool  also i'm a Geordie, English is my 2nd language


I tell Shep that English is her second language because she's a Geordie, and she just gets MAD.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Moyes is truly a WOAT manager, but is definitely a GOAT troll.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

David Moyes aiming for the King of Comedy award.



Also that banner is embarrassing :lmao


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

from CEO of MUST



> Duncan Drasdo ‏@Drasdo 1h
> Shocking briefings vs Fergie from MUFC board (ie. owners) in last few days blaming him & looking for fans or players to cover Moyes sacking?
> 
> Duncan Drasdo ‏@Drasdo 1h
> I'm told splits may (finally) be emerging between SAF and Glazers. Not surprising after his loyalty if they try to dump blame on him
> 
> Duncan Drasdo ‏@Drasdo 59m
> Owners are responsible for top appointments but hid behind SAF over DM appointment & now trying to get fans &/or players to cover sacking?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Fuck, what a mess. 

:moyes3


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

so the wheels are well and truly falling off?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Moyes and the glazers off in the near future, please :banderas

Yes i know the glazers won't go anywhere aslong as their pockets are getting filled.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


> so the wheels are well and truly falling off?


For a couple of months. Klopp will sort everything out in the summer. You're all fucked then.



























Yep, Jurgen will fix everything. It will all be good again. Everything will be......good.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

It's actually getting harder to laugh at the mess United are in. If you guys could do a little resurgence before falling again that'd be nice, all this negativity/stupidity from the different groups involved is just sad to see.

Tomorrow is just the next in the run of games Chelsea should be winning but I'm still going to be nervous about. I'm kind of glad Ramires is still banned as it will likely mean another run in midfield for Luiz, who I'd prefer anyway. I'm not sure who I want in the attacking trio though, it would be a shame to drop Schurrle after his performance the past few weeks or Oscar after his goals last week yet Willian has been a starter wherever possible recently and Hazard has been our best player this year. I plan to be upset when Jose drops Schurrle again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

We should beat Palace tomorrow. We better. Those two garbage North London clubs better take points off of Liverpool and Man City, but I just know NEITHER will do anything.

FITBA RAGE :neuer


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Oh David....

Still, he's not at this level yet










YET :yum:

Also, be nice if the Arse and Palace could do us a solid tomorrow.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Curry said:


> It's actually getting harder to laugh at the mess United are in. If you guys could do a little resurgence before falling again that'd be nice, all this negativity/stupidity from the different groups involved is just sad to see.
> 
> Tomorrow is just the next in the run of games Chelsea should be winning but I'm still going to be nervous about. I'm kind of glad Ramires is still banned as it will likely mean another run in midfield for Luiz, who I'd prefer anyway. I'm not sure who I want in the attacking trio though, it would be a shame to drop Schurrle after his performance the past few weeks or Oscar after his goals last week yet Willian has been a starter wherever possible recently and Hazard has been our best player this year. I plan to be upset when Jose drops Schurrle again.


Willian vs PSG more likely. Schurrle has to start today. back 5 picks itself. probably Matic-Luiz/Lamps in midfield with Hazard Oscar Schurrle. 

Torres in attack though :jose


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Chin up, Agent Moyes. You're doing a terrific job at getting Everton as high up the table as possible. 










Shame you left us high and dry in the summer, yer ginger melt.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

if war breaks out between the glazers and ferguson, who knows what could happen to united

it could lead to a stronger revived united with better spending, direction and a true titan global football again

or most likely, lead to the complete and utter fracture of the club, ruining it for the next 30 years


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I swear Moyes is just trying out his comedy material this season, just to see what reaction it gets from the audience. He seems to be going for the controversial yet R-tard gimmick, where he says and does stupid things... so far, it's working, he definitely comes across as a fool and the neutral fans are all loving it. Maybe this is what the club wants now? Of course they would with such insightful and brilliant jokes from Moyes mouth:

_The we need to aspire to be like City comment
The this team isn't good enough to win the Champions League comment _(first joke he said when he walked through the United door)
_The I don't know what I have to do to win comment
The we were unlucky comment
The I just don't know comment
The Alex Ferguson would struggle to compete for the title this season comment
The we'll try our best to make it difficult for them to win comment
The I have a plan comment_

So many jokes and many more I could have listed so please, if anyone wants to add to it you can do, so we can have a collection of Moyes Comedy Routine of 2013-2014.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Curry said:


> It's actually getting harder to laugh at the mess United are in. If you guys could do a little resurgence before falling again that'd be nice, all this negativity/stupidity from the different groups involved is just sad to see.
> 
> Tomorrow is just the next in the run of games Chelsea should be winning but I'm still going to be nervous about. I'm kind of glad Ramires is still banned as it will likely mean another run in midfield for Luiz, who I'd prefer anyway. I'm not sure who I want in the attacking trio though, it would be a shame to drop Schurrle after his performance the past few weeks or Oscar after his goals last week yet Willian has been a starter wherever possible recently and Hazard has been our best player this year. I plan to be upset when Jose drops Schurrle again.


Nah, it's still really funny. :sparker


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

wonder what kind of team we'll see today, probably something exciting like this........:side:

de gea

jones ferdinand vidic buttner

cleverley carrick

mata fellaini young

rooney​


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

if that muppet Fellaini plays after his complete show of shitness then I will fly to Manchester and take Moyes' life myself

De Gea

Rafael Jones Vidic Evra

Carrick Clev

Nani Mata Kagawa

Rooney

plz


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Kagawa starting? Keep dreaming lad. Also is Cleverley the best you can do in the centre? :banderas


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



steamed hams said:


> Can't wait for these BRAVE pilots to fly the plane across the Manchester skies tomorrow.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> De Gea; Rafael, Jones, Vidic, Buttner; Young, Fellaini, Fletcher, Kagawa; Mata, Rooney.
> subs: Amos, Giggs, Chicharito, Carrick, Nani, Welbeck, Januzaj.


i'd rather see nani, januzaj or welbeck starting than Young :side:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

R.I.P Moyes.

*hands Rene the knife*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Going back to Ashley Young is just hilarious. Actually full on hilarious. Can't help but laugh at this point. Young to GO IN DRY against Lahm obviously.

Soccer Saturday panel saying United protests are a result of their fanbase being spoiled rotten. LOL


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

well the plane protest certainly is


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The plane thing might be the most embarrassing thing any set of fans has ever done. I'm starting to feel like a one man wolfpack against a world of morons. I'm sure this forum is the only sane set of fans.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


> well the plane protest certainly is


Which is generalising an entire fanbase through the actions of a few idiots, which is moronic in itself.

Funny how Phil Thompson didn't mention the Liverpool fans booing Roy Hodgson's side off the field in Decemeber. Spoiled obviously...

The United fans haven't been demanding at all. It's not even the results or the league position that have bothered the fans. It's the putrid displays which are the problem. 

6 games against the top 3. 1 draw and 5 defeats. 2 goals scored. Both consolation goals when 4-0 and 3-0 down in the dying minutes. 14 goals conceded. Not a meaningful goal scored against the top 3 teams in 6 games. That's embarrassing for a Crystal Palace, let alone Manchester fucking United.

There's not an ambitious club in the country whose fans would tolerate that. Not one. Spurs, City, Chelsea, Arsenal - No matter what success they have or haven't had, they would have turned on the manager. Guaranteed. United fans have been more patient than most, if anything because of the success.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Strong bench.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Irish Jet said:


> Which is generalising an entire fanbase through the actions of a few idiots, which is moronic in itself.
> 
> Funny how Phil Thompson didn't mention the Liverpool fans booing Roy Hodgson's side off the field in Decemeber. Spoiled obviously...
> 
> The United fans haven't been demanding at all. It's not even the results or the league position that have bothered the fans. It's the putrid displays which are the problem.
> 
> 6 games against the top 3. 1 draw and 5 defeats. 2 goals scored. Both consolation goals when 4-0 and 3-0 down in the dying minutes. 14 goals conceded. Not a meaningful goal scored against the top 3 teams in 6 games. That's embarrassing for a Crystal Palace, let alone Manchester fucking United.
> 
> There's not an ambitious club in the country whose fans would tolerate that. Not one. Spurs, City, Chelsea, Arsenal - No matter what success they have or haven't had, they would have turned on the manager. Guaranteed. United fans have been more patient than most, if anything because of the success.


welcome to how every other fanbase gets generalised whenever their club does something moronic.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Very attacking line up for Villa, Paul my son going right for these WOATS


----------



## kingfunkel

Who's the worst commentator? Lawler, Owen or Townsend


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

lol @ the plane


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:lmao at dat plane


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:lmao great goal but


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

So the second banner was a Paddy Power one, wonder if the first one also originated from them to start the PR stunt, as no one seems to be taking responsibility for it


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Bet Moyes wishes that plane would fly him far far away right now.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Irish Jet said:


> Funny how Phil Thompson didn't mention the Liverpool fans booing Roy Hodgson's side off the field in Decemeber.


We were like 12th and had spent nearly the entire season in the bottom half :kobe


----------



## Xapury

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Kagawa is so good,why he is wasting his time in lolnited...


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Terrible defending. Should be getting a result against this poor Man Utd team. Sort it out Lambert, or you're getting fired :vince3


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Nice of Villa to gift us 2 goals. Thanks for that. Lack of pace up front our downfall yet again. *


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Kagawa, Rooney, Mata and Fellaini have looked really good especially Kagawa who has been in GOD mode today. He's looked really dangerous cutting inside and moving into the pockets of space when in a more central area. Bacuna has been unable to keep track of his movement. Buttner and Fletcher have also had a decent showing.

Other than that, United haven't got into second gear, some of the players look like they're playing in slow motion and look very nervy. Jones is guilty of this, he's been caught out of position a lot and some of his decision making with his clearances have been odd. Young has been awful, offered nothing down that right, only Rafael and Mata when he goes down that side have looked decent but Young has just held the ball, passed the ball back or given the ball away. He's not even attempted to take on his man. Just get Nani on at some point and give him a go, he usually has a good game against Villa and he needs the game time. That and he's not afraid to take on his man.

Need to pick up the pace second half, it has been so agonisingly slow, especially when playing from the back. Villa have looked a threat on the counter attack, so need to be more alert in the second half.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Kagawa has got to be the most wasted talent in football right now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

two goals cant mask the fact that its been pretty poor football being played, going to be a massacre on tuesday......:moyes1

also no doubt Moyes will drop Kagawa on tuesday


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Player desperate for a goal scores against Villa, every fucking time and I'm not just saying that.

Fella will score as well no doubt.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> Elliot; Yanga-Mbiwa, Williamson, Coloccini (c), Haïdara; Anita, Tioté; Sissoko, Ben Arfa, Gouffran; Cissé.


DAS IT MANE


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I really don't care if we win or lose tonight. It's FA Cup or bust for me. And I'm confident we will somehow fuck it up. I certainly trust the boys and Arsene to do so.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Razor WOAT has given up all hopes for the illustrious 4th-placed trophy it seems.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

We're getting 4th no matter what happens. It's Wenger's only desire and no way he fails to achieve it.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

LAWD Moyes has lost 13 games this season, as much as Pep has lost in the past 5 years. 

FUUUCCCKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Good cameo from Januzaj there, was more threatening in 20 mins than Young was the whole match.

The plane stunt has pretty much backfired for whoever did it, now its made it look like Moyes has the vast majority of support.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Yeah, the plane stunt was a stupid idea anyway, I'm glad the fans booed it to show it's not the approach to take when you're not happy with the manager, absolutely classless.

A much better second half; Rooney, Mata, Fellaini, Kagawa, Fletcher, Buttner and Vidic all played really well. Rooney got man of the match, which is deserved but I thought Kagawa was the best player in the first half, he was one of the reasons we got better in attack as the game went on. He went quiet in the second half but I really enjoy his movement and the little pockets of space he manages to find. Rooney/Kagawa/Mata is an intriguing partnership up front but the lack of pace would be the only downside. I think it would work against the midtable teams though.

Fellaini was much better in the second half, just kept winning the ball and looked really dangerous going forward. With Van Persie out, maybe a Rooney/Fellaini partnership up top is another option to explore? Januzaj was great when he came on, like united_07 said, he did more in 20 minutes than what Young did the entire match. He is such a bright spark when on the ball and expresses so much composure. Chicharito did well also when he came on and I'm please he got a goal, it's only his 8th this season but it's always satisfying seeing him get a goal despite his limited opportunities.

I'm surprised Nani never got a chance as he deserpately needs the game time.

Time to prepare for the arrival of Munich, please don't batter us that match... please.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Moyes confirms that Rafael did pick up an injury and that Valencia is suffering with tendinitis enaldo

really need those two starting on tuesday


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Decent performance. Good result. All of these results tend to be false dawns though and never has that been more likely than now.

Was impressed with the second half performance in particular. Mata and Fellaini really came into and Januzaj's cameo was superb. The rest has done him a world of good, he looked very out of sorts in his last few appearances. He's a special talent though, his development is far more important than this season. Rafael was poor, Young was absolutely atrocious. Other than that, everyone was pretty good. Fellaini looks so much more comfortable next to Fletcher than Carrick, neither will probably play against Bayern. Kagawa was excellent and I'm hoping him getting taken off means he's starting in mid-week, otherwise it makes no fucking sense.

De Gea

Rafael Jones Vidic Buttner

Carrick Giggs

Valencia Kagawa Welbeck

Rooney​
Quite confident that will be the team against Bayern.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*










hhehehe


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> We were like 12th and had spent nearly the entire season in the bottom half :kobe


Jeered the team off last season against Swansea in the fucking Capital One Cup.

But we're spoiled...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Scousers for the league now or city of course :jose


----------



## obby

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

MAAAATTTAAAA

So happy for the guy. Also CHICHAMOTHERFUCKINGRITO :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

its strange not being happy with Terry scoring an own goal as it means City or Liverpool are more likely to win the league


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Pulling for Arsenal just this once.

Need an exciting run in.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

There goes the league for us :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose :jose 

Will be rooting for L'pool then. Arsenal, please beat City tonight. :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Erm come on city :jones


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

City's title to lose.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

That was a fucking abysmal performance. Good luck to City then I guess


----------



## God™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Vintage Chelsea right there. Can't get it done against lower table opposition in the league.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Mourinho's "Oh we're not favourites" mind games have worked a charm, haven't they?

Instead of doling out clichés about they'll take every game as it comes like any other manager would have, he decided to play up to this ridiculous shtick he created and now he ends up looking like a dope.

C'mon City.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Daehli saves cardiff.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Chelsea is the opposite of Arsenal. They can beat the big clubs but lose to smaller clubs.

City is going to win the title. I want Liverpool to win it but City will win it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Man all these Man U fans must feel dirty as fuck hoping for either City or Liverpool to win just so the other doesn't :lol


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Slient Alarm said:


> Mourinho's *"Oh we're not favourites"* mind games have worked a charm, haven't they?
> 
> Instead of doling out clichés about they'll take every game as it comes like any other manager would have, he decided to play up to this ridiculous shtick he created and now he ends up looking like a dope.
> 
> C'mon City.


I still don't get why people are mad about this, we literally weren't the favourites. I have a bet365 account that said we weren't favourites.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Foreshadowed said:


> Yeah, the plane stunt was a stupid idea anyway, I'm glad the fans booed it to show it's not the approach to take when you're not happy with the manager, absolutely classless.
> 
> A much better second half; Rooney, Mata, Fellaini, Kagawa, Fletcher, Buttner and *Vidic* all played really well. Rooney got man of the match, which is deserved but I thought Kagawa was the best player in the first half, he was one of the reasons we got better in attack as the game went on. He went quiet in the second half but I really enjoy his movement and the little pockets of space he manages to find. Rooney/Kagawa/Mata is an intriguing partnership up front but the lack of pace would be the only downside. I think it would work against the midtable teams though.
> 
> Fellaini was much better in the second half, just kept winning the ball and looked really dangerous going forward. With Van Persie out, maybe a Rooney/Fellaini partnership up top is another option to explore? Januzaj was great when he came on, like united_07 said, he did more in 20 minutes than what Young did the entire match. He is such a bright spark when on the ball and expresses so much composure. Chicharito did well also when he came on and I'm please he got a goal, it's only his 8th this season but it's always satisfying seeing him get a goal despite his limited opportunities.
> 
> I'm surprised Nani never got a chance as he deserpately needs the game time.
> 
> Time to prepare for the arrival of Munich, please don't batter us that match... please.


Gotta be honest don't see that view myself. Game started off & within 5 mins he booted ball to no one, puffing checks, telling everybody else do something, no confidence within himself to carry ball out anymore, got bumped off ball by benteke, kept dropping deeper, looked out of position far to much, anytime ball was near him or someone had go at home always on back foot & always off pace. People say his leadership skills will be missed when he goes which fair in same cases but when going tough & most games I seen him this season he isn't there for fight as they say for example before Rooney scored he passing buck onto everyone else even though his caption. Villa score he gets ball then boots it to villa gk soon as kick off is started then wonders why no one showing him an option when could just retained possession by passing to jones, DdG or made pass to Felliani few yards away further forward who was in space but didn't then walks away & just shakes his head while shrugging his shoulders. His expired his usefulness has vida total liability if villa attacker had a real go at him & our defence today he been torn apart I'm convinced of that.

You take display & win for what It is a decent result at home v villa where did what was required nothing more or less. My beef is that games starts & people say Moyes needs to pick players up give them confidence to stamp mark on games from start but seem have no issues at start games away from home & at home always on Back foot against better sides home we get slaughtered in games for slow starts. But isn't just at start games either its after HT were again we started off slowly not first time this happenered nor will it be last this season to me suggest that for some of these players whatever is said goes right through 1 ear & right out the other. I'm not saying DM is saying something so ground breaking tactical but can't see him saying bugger all at HT either as just simple things like I don't know keeping ball, closing down players, being aware of players around you. First 20 mins into game & 15mins into 2nd half we were dire apart from that thought better side then villa in those other 55 mins but i don't believe villa deserved lose 4-1.

Buttner seem like butt of jokes but I thought today he showed far better appetite to close down & offer something defensively then evra has done recently. Positionally he alright but sometimes get caught out when we push up & were playing offside trap & when has to make good challenge when 1 v 1 he loses his individual battles due to making daft fouls when should stay on his feet longer.

Jones looked clumsy & positionally he still needs learn that cb position he has all tools but still looks like dear in headlights at times. Ironically think looks better & more settled at cb alongside Evans or smalling & wonder if his other 2 dopey cb partners being so poor make him feel he has cover for their own flaws & looks less comfortable jones like playing high line & likes squeeze games but vida doesn't want to so drops off & while vida acting like idiot he has cover for jones & cos not great positionally ends up all over place when partners other 2 cb in smalling & Evans he looks bit more comfortable as like playing higher line & both bit more positionally secure & better able carry ball out defence & have pace cover if jones messes up unlike rio & vida. 

Rafael on borrowed time it pains me to say it as huge fan of guy but this season been a total liability. Last season gone it all about the now & he making same dumb challenges was 3-5 years ago. So naive & red card waiting to happen in games attacking wise great but defending wise just doesn't get it. We needed a rb in summer anyway to add comp to rafael but liked a rb who add to squad depth keeping rafael on his toes. But after the season having it sadly looks like rafael be no2 back up rb next season if DM can bring in a top quality no1 rb in the summer transfer window. 

Felliani looked far more comfortable alongside fletch then carrick. My theory is that fletch more mobile then carrick, fletch is bit quicker with passing out back & doesn't want play as deep as carrick does. So Fellaini doesn't have sit as deep as carrick does alongside him to protect a back4 that is already to deep to begin with. The carrick last season also making quick passes to wings & direct passes up top but cos so deep this season plays ball much slower & more about retaining possession then starting off attacks due to personal & age I'm not shocked he done this & looks off pace as well which means time nearly up for carrick to. 

While looks like bashing these guys I thought carrick did well when came on & jones at rb did ok & guys like buttner, Felliani & fletch did ok. Young though was poorest player on pitch I thought did well v whu but went into shell today it game over for him how can DM or anyone want guy who shows up in games from time to time totally pointless keeping him put in is say about 1 decent cross all game otherwise lost ball & slowed down our attack while offering little attacking product & best contribution was helping out jones at rb. 

Thought kagawa best player on pitch not Rooney like BT sport/Michael Owen suggested. May faded in 2nd half but still offered something in game him, Rooney & more importantly mata have decent understanding going. Kagawa seems happier on lw when mata around as well which weird as whenever kagawa plays lw or on pl he hasn't always done well enough yet with Mata as no10 seem play well. Kagawa has that bit extra quality to take another touch or play that pass when everybody else can't see it or do it. When wants to kagawa is a useful player to have not quickest but provides bit spark seemed like him & mata only 2 guys who could create a chance for Rooney in the game today. 

Mata did well happy he scored today like saying him & kagawa need play more often together just seem have connection & gel well on same pitch I'm of beilf that kagawa staying next season unlike many other who believe his a goner I don't see that myself think has still got something offer us for 14-15 season. Mata role as no10 seem to be long term plan for us & Rooney no9 as well if that sign things come then I don't see future for certain players with us from next season biggest one being RvP. Best he looking at role off bench/squad player to come in. 

Rooney played well his a no9 not a no10. Playing him no10 shoehorns him to a position where he has to be disciplined & his all action approach where can drop in & try break beyond defence doesn't work as no10 cos don't think his creative as mata or even kagawa in that no10 role but he all round play better suits him as no9 dropping in playing false no9 role. He only 1 looked like scoring when villa leading & calmness infront goal was a big reason drew level & then when we went ahead. 

Our biggest issue this season is our home form & not being able to winning consistently all season it been 1 step forward then 2 backwards. Wimming game at villa at home is fine & what's expected of us which no disrespect intended to villa or their fans but want carry on winning but our next game is bayern at home on Tuesday night not making excuses early on but Jesus Christ what a daunting uphill task that is especially when consider the players who aren't going be available in defence & our naive look at back bayern attackers will be licking their lips. Try look forward to that game as much possible looking at it this is it for us in CL for another 18 months maybe at least so have see what these 2 legs bring for us & this season been disaster in most areas but going enjoy today win no matter who manager is or how daft some our supporters are by flying plane over OT as nice to win a game at home after shitty week losing to mcfc at OT & playing some decent stuff today to as did like chicha goal thought good passing move finished off by the little Mexican.

On bayern game the starting 11 I get feeling be something like 

DdG 
Rafael jones vida buttner
Carrick giggs 
Toni Rooney kagawa 
welbeck 

Subs - Amos rio nani chicha fletch Felliani adnan


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Liam Miller said:


> Erm come on city :jones





CGS said:


> City's title to lose.





Curry said:


> That was a fucking abysmal performance. Good luck to City then I guess





Slient Alarm said:


> C'mon City.


:lel


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Whenever you are optimistic we fuck up DA. Whenever me Rush and co are pessimist we do well 

STOP BEING OPTIMISTIC YOU CUNT!


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I have been optimistic for literally every single game this season and we are 2nd and GOATing hard. WTF are you talking about? :kobe


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Prepare for roman to buy the world in the summer.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Knowing Arsenal this will be the game they actually turn up for, when they cant win the league,

C'mon City enaldo


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Another bumming. Completely outclassed and humiliated. Failed to score again for the seventh time in the last ten games, I think we've scored only one goal all season in the prem when Remy hasn't been playing. We're fucked next year man.


----------



## God™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Liam Miller said:


> Prepare for roman to buy the world in the summer.


Just a striker who can score a goal would be nice.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> I have been optimistic for literally every single game this season and we are 2nd and GOATing hard. WTF are you talking about? :kobe


Maybe if you had just been pessimistic and done we would be clear first then :kobe2



Liam Miller said:


> Prepare for roman to buy the world in the summer.


Inb4 MOAR ATTACKING PLAYERS....With Torres still being the main striker


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Slient Alarm said:


> Mourinho's "Oh we're not favourites" mind games have worked a charm, haven't they?
> 
> Instead of doling out clichés about they'll take every game as it comes like any other manager would have, he decided to play up to this ridiculous shtick he created and now he ends up looking like a dope.
> 
> C'mon City.


We were never favourites you lunatic. We were only truly on top of the table for a few days this season. If he said we were favourites, we'd still lost today and you'd be coming in here and laughing at him for saying it.

He got it ALL WRONG today though.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

IMO City are way too focused to slip up this time. They've only the EPL left to challenge for which is always going to be a plus.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Please Arsenal, have a heart


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I have a really horrible feeling we're going to get destroyed again. Arteta and Flamini up against Toure and Fernandinho in midfield, and David Silva too. This could be really bad times. I feel like our only hope is Demichelis and Clichy going full potato.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

City's title. Today was a terrible performance. There are just certain games where we go down a goal, and you can bet your house on the fact that we wouldn't score, this was one of those games. Torres is absolutely terrible, I never want to say him play for Chelsea again (my 100th time saying this). Hazard also sucked, Lampard is done. Title is gone, so I'd like to really put an effort into the Champions League now please.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Arsenal need to lose today. We cannot be having Liverpool winning the title. Look, the majority of Liverpool lads in here are sound (bar DA). But unfortunately, you all don't make up the whole Liverpool support. So City need to win this title since we're done now.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Chelsea don goof'd I see.

Eat shit Mou.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



CGS said:


> Man all these Man U fans must feel dirty as fuck hoping for either City or Liverpool to win just so the other doesn't :lol


To be honest I don't really care. I'd rather Liverpool didn't win it, but as much as I hate them, I've always liked Rodgers.

I have enough to be concerned about with United to really give a damn what's going on way up there.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

We are like the best team when it comes to the big matches. And then we just WOAT away to these smaller sides. But at least this season we've progressed and I would like to think that next season we will be better with 2 or 3 new additions. We can put all our effort into the CL now.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Not sure why some are people are acting like City don't drop points away to lower table teams either. All 3 teams will still drop a load of points before the season ends. One loss isn't title race over at all. Surely people have learnt that at this point in a season where nobody has had any dominance. 

Watched Chelsea/Palace 2nd Half. Chelsea look total gash whenever Torres plays over Etoo. Their attacking options are really lousy when Oscar and/or Hazard don't perform which is like 30% of the time tbqh. Matic was Aspas level of horrific 2nd half. It's amazing how often a team like Chelsea can look so void of creativity going forward. They need at least 2 world class strikers AND Lukaku next season and I don't think that's a stretch. I guess Etoo could do a job for one more season but then you still need another one after. Another top quality player in the 3 behind if they want the Title too imo because Oscar and Hazard just have too many really poor games for Chelsea to 85+ points a season.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

We've looked garbage EVERY away game except City and second half vs Spurs, Seabs. As bad as Foy was in the Villa game, we were still shit. First half of Fulham we were absolute garbage and it took one of our players (Schurrle) having the best game of his Chelsea career to win. Same thing up at Sunderland (Hazard). Garbage vs Newcastle, garbage vs West Brom. Garbage vs Stoke.

I do think it's over for Chelsea because City would have to drop 7 points and all they have to play for is the league. It's too much to hope for now.

We need a striker and Lukaku next season for sure. Oscar and Hazard are 22 and 23 respectively, so I think they'll be better next season. Schurrle and Willian should be better too and Salah should offer more of a threat. So I'm not too fussed with those positions. Another centre midfielder is needed and of course a left back - not that Azpilicueta isn't been good enough, but he should be playing right back.

Just get Torres to fuck away. I don't care if it's free transfer. Just go.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Fully accepted that we lost the title. If you're undefeated against the top 4 teams and lose points to West Ham and West Brom at home there's no one else to blame. The fact that we are there at this stage without a top striker is an accomplishment considering our position last year. Still a lot of games to play and I hope we'll be there if someone get a result against City but it's time to concentrate on the CL. With a top striker we're probably winning the league comfortably this season, the defensive unit was able to push the team effectively even when we weren't playing well but eventually you're going to pay the price if you don't have a reliable striker to win you games.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Can't even watch the match. Too much to take...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Mourinho went to Old Trafford against David Moyes' United and played for a point. You don't deserve to win the league doing that.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Ugh. Seabs is right. Torres, to no one's surprise is fucking shite

Congrats City. Fully deserved. Can't see City cocking up now


----------



## haribo

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> G
> The plane stunt has pretty much backfired for whoever did it, now *its made it look like Moyes has the vast majority of support.*


Unfortunately, he does. enaldo

I'm 99% sure Moyes will still be here in September.

Buttner surprised me today, but it's not like he had a great deal to cope with defensively. It'll be a completely different situation on Tuesday. Januzaj did well when he came on and Hernandez also thoroughly impressed me but it looks a near certainty that he's off in the summer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Imagine Arsenal fall out of the top 4 but win the FA Cup? Their fans would probably be confused as fuck.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Chelsea will be better in Paris when there is space to attack. Been awful away from home to compact teams like Palace


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I know he's only up against Giroud, but Demichelis was looking like Hyypia out there. Masterful half.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Oh man just seen this:



> Newcastle manager Alan Pardew says his return to the dressing room can revive the Magpies' faltering season.
> 
> Pardew has been banned from attending Newcastle's last three matches after headbutting Hull's David Meyler during his team's 4-1 win on 1 March.
> 
> "If you take a personality out of the dressing room when you have a small team it's going to have an effect," Pardew told BBC Radio Newcastle.
> 
> "I'm looking forward to having some impact in there."
> 
> Newcastle, under assistant coach John Carver, have lost two of the three games Pardew has missed - at Fulham and, last Tuesday, at home to Everton.
> 
> On Saturday, Newcastle travel to one of his former clubs, Southampton, and while Pardew remains banned from the dug-out for a further four matches, he is now allowed back in the dressing room and stands.
> 
> "I've sat upstairs there before as manager of Southampton, but it's just good to be back in the dressing room," said Pardew.
> 
> "You have that relationship with the players that goes back - you signed contracts with them, or you have some personal issue with them, you have an attachment that no-one else can have.
> 
> "Put on top my personality - which we all know is a little bit of a winning mentality - and I want to make sure we want to win.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26785499

:lel


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> "Put on top my personality - which we all know is a little bit of a winning mentality - and I want to make sure we want to win.


as andre would say fuckern warz


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



haribo said:


> Unfortunately, he does. enaldo


Im not so sure, the mood seems to have change in the past couple of weeks, but I cant see the old trafford crowd voicing it during a match


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

YES


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

for fucks sake City


----------



## haribo

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> Im not so sure, the mood seems to have change in the past couple of weeks, but I cant see the old trafford crowd voicing it during a match


They chanted for David Moyes all game today. 
"We'll Stand By David Moyes" and "Stand Up for David Moyes" where everybody stood up :moyes8


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*












Green Light said:


> Oh man just seen this:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26785499
> 
> :lel


All I want to know is if he used his "personality" to charm the knickers off Jose Fonte's wife again.

Seriously though, what a cunt.

P.S: Can't be arsed to type an essay about Norwich today. We put in the usual away performance, aka completely fuckern shite.


----------



## kingfunkel

Flamini is god like! If I was gay I'd like to think it'd be with a guy like him ?


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Giroud is a 0/10 player.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Great game of football. City were the better team (Rosicky should have been off too), but we did well to compete even if we didn't create much in the way of clear cut chances.

EDIT - It took me ages to find out where that Lou Reed was coming from. I just assumed I left my iTunes running while watching the game :lmao


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I need to parlé with Mourinho.

I'm all kinds of mad right now.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

still in our hands. draw not the worst result after that 2nd half. we looked out on our feet. a fit kun's movement would be vital in those sort of situations. think we also left it too late to push yaya forward, he's utterly useless playing deep, both offensively and defensively.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


>


Ban pls.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


>





ROUSEY said:


> Ban pls.


This^ 

:agree:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Can we ban Mozza for double the time for quoting it TWICE ffs.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

DA proving why being a Liverpool fan is a terrible thing.

Mozza proving why being from Liverpool is a terrible thing.

Christ on bike.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Joel, shut the fuck up you dickhead.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

What :lol


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

haha


----------



## Death Rider

Great day. Now we just have to beat spurs tomorrow. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

http://www.change.org/petitions/mik...nager-of-newcastle-united-football-club#share

Just signed it, channeling my inner Mozza.

Edit: Damn, those bastards aren't showing my message 

Edit 2: Oh they are, just gotta click "latest" instead of most popular. Das it mane :hb


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Joel, shut the fuck up you dickhead.


:agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

why would you want a DICKHEAD like Joel as mod, when you can have a COCKHEAD :lenny?

Lets do it.

I kind of wanted City to win, because it would have made me feel like "even if we didn't screw up, City still would have won and all that." But now I just feel worse. Truly on the outside looking in, even if Liverpool drop points tomorrow. City would have to screw up another fixture, or maybe two more or something. Fuck it this season is gone.

Next season I want Torres out no matter what. Eto'o is alright in a limited capacity, and I think he is a classy guy. Wouldn't mind keeping him, bringing Lukaku back and signing Diego Costa. That and tie up Luke Shaw as alternate with Azpi, and we've got a real title challenging season. Surprised we got as far as we did on poverty like Torres and Ba. Oh and Lampard it might be time to hang it up, you've been great and all that jazz. Bring in a CM too just so we can piss on everyone else's title hopes.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Still not sure why people are just handing the Title to City at this point. There's loads of games they can likely drop points in. Getting a result at Anfield and Goodison will be very hard for them. Palace away can easily be a stumbling block based on City's away form those to those type of teams this season, Sunderland always cause them a problem and Southampton is a very tough game. Liverpool are still very much in the title race too. Liverpool vs City and Chelsea are huge and them both being at Anfield is huge for Liverpool and probably ensures they don't lose ground on City and Chelsea there imo. Outside of the games between all 3 I definitely think City's run in is the hardest. Away games will be key. Don't expect any to drop many point at home but neither have really been amazing away from home. 

The games in hand really messes up the table but to say either of Chelsea or Liverpool are out of the race is sheer lunacy. I actually think Liverpool are winning. Which I really wouldn't mind that much because it'd be nice to see attractive football win even if it is the scousers. *



The-Rock-Says said:


> Joel, shut the fuck up you dickhead.


*Finally....*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Joel :lol

Jose and the ballboy :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

City playing a game in hand before the final game of the season is seriously bad.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Cockhead who owns the naked bootay in your sig, I have probably asked you already before but I have forgotten


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

What a finish to the wba/cardiff game.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> Cockhead who owns the naked bootay in your sig, I have probably asked you already before but I have forgotten


*That is called an avatar you lunatic.*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

LOL at Jose having a go at the ball boy. The man is losing his marbles. 

This is a great chance to go top after last nights results. We'll probably fuck it up though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Can Chelsea fans stop pretending it's all over now? It's like you were holding a memorial service for your title hopes in here.

I'm not sure I like it being in our hands now. Too much pressure. I haven't really thought we were in it until the past couple of weeks, and now it's getting serious.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Joel, shut the fuck up you dickhead.


^^


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



CGS said:


> Whenever you are optimistic we fuck up DA. Whenever me Rush and co are pessimist we do well
> 
> STOP BEING OPTIMISTIC YOU CUNT!


its okay, we're going to lose to spurs. Sherwood is going to pull something out of his arse and get them the win. 3-1 loss imo :jose enaldo



CGS said:


> Man all these Man U fans must feel dirty as fuck hoping for either City or Liverpool to win just so the other doesn't :lol


I wonder whats worse for them, United's crumbling under Moyes or the fact that Liverpool/City are up there for the title.



The-Rock-Says said:


> Joel, shut the fuck up you dickhead.


agreed with TRS (also glad he finally got banned)



DA said:


> Cockhead who owns the naked bootay in your sig, I have probably asked you already before but I have forgotten


taylor momsen


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Arsenal apparently signed some poverty swiss striker from the bundesliga. 

lolll


----------



## Humph

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Poverty with 16 goals in the Bundesliga :banderas. Even if it's true though it doesn't change anything, we still need to sign a world class striker.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



AlexHumph said:


> Poverty with 16 goals in the Bundesliga :banderas. Even if it's true though it doesn't change anything, we still need to sign a world class striker.


"World Class" players don't work for Arsenal because Wenger ruins them. 

Top players like Ozil and Cazorla have gone to shit under Wenger. If there is a club any top player should avoid, it's Arsenal.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



The Monster said:


> Gotta be honest don't see that view myself. Game started off & within 5 mins he booted ball to no one, puffing checks, telling everybody else do something, no confidence within himself to carry ball out anymore, got bumped off ball by benteke, kept dropping deeper, looked out of position far to much, anytime ball was near him or someone had go at home always on back foot & always off pace. People say his leadership skills will be missed when he goes which fair in same cases but when going tough & most games I seen him this season he isn't there for fight as they say for example before Rooney scored he passing buck onto everyone else even though his caption. Villa score he gets ball then boots it to villa gk soon as kick off is started then wonders why no one showing him an option when could just retained possession by passing to jones, DdG or made pass to Felliani few yards away further forward who was in space but didn't then walks away & just shakes his head while shrugging his shoulders. His expired his usefulness has vida total liability if villa attacker had a real go at him & our defence today he been torn apart I'm convinced of that.


Oh I agree, his play from the back was abysmal in the first half especially and I actually mentioned that in the chatbox during the game. However, I thought Vidic was much better second half, he got in some vital headers when the crosses and corners were whipped in and got to the ball a few times when Benteke looked like he was getting on the end of it. He was clumsy at times and Villa should have had a penalty due to him falling with his arm grabbing the leg of Benteke but I thought second half, as time went on, he looked better. 

Nevertheless, good review.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Joel, shut the fuck up you dickhead.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Anyone agreeing with The-Rock-Says about me being a dickhead from here on out with be BANNED within seconds. Especially Rush. Not Seabs or BULK though. They are good people.















































I have no power to ban them either :side:

Our title hopes are done. City need to drop 7 points in eight games and we have to go perfect to win the title. We can't even beat Palace, yo. We're done.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I've found out how to benefit from Liverpool winning the league...










That works out and I'm getting a PS4.

You'd think that as a United fan, I would feel some sense of shame by backing Liverpool.

Nope. Cold hard cash rules all!


----------



## Lawls

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Up the EAGLES :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Seabs said:


> *That is called an avatar you lunatic.*


Whuhevah m8

Even the great DA can make a mistake when he is in sleepy state :hendo3



Slient Alarm said:


> I've found out how to benefit from Liverpool winning the league...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That works out and I'm getting a PS4.
> 
> You'd think that as a United fan, I would feel some sense of shame by backing Liverpool.
> 
> Nope. Cold hard cash rules all!


Don't forget to back the Brodge to win the LMA Manager of the Year Award too, brother. I'm planning on treating myself to a nice, shiny hover-bike when that bet comes in. :vince$


----------



## Death Rider

DA said:


> Cockhead who owns the naked bootay in your sig, I have probably asked you already before but I have forgotten


If you mean the avy look up the pretty reckless. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

theres a story saying that Shaw is set to join for £27m, unfortunately the story in question is from the People


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Anyone agreeing with The-Rock-Says about me being a dickhead from here on out with be BANNED within seconds. Especially Rush. Not Seabs or BULK though. They are good people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no power to ban them either :side:
> 
> Our title hopes are done. City need to drop 7 points in eight games and we have to go perfect to win the title. We can't even beat Palace, yo. We're done.


no problem, i already agreed with him earlier :brodgers



Slient Alarm said:


> I've found out how to benefit from Liverpool winning the league...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That works out and I'm getting a PS4.
> 
> You'd think that as a United fan, I would feel some sense of shame by backing Liverpool.
> 
> Nope. Cold hard cash rules all!


you sonofabitch


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Just seen this on RAWK










Also, this is the first time that Liverpool have had two players score at least 20 league goals in a season since...........*1963/64*

:|

*Edit: oh wait, it was at Spurs and it was on the 27th of March. Fucking Liverpool fans.

Title dream over then* :jose


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Hoping Liverpool do win the league, would be amazing. This title race for the neutrals is just fantastic. Was feeling quite smug betting on Chelsea at 5/2 before yesterday's game too. Sorry to the Chelsea boys!


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

So long as it isn't United. Chelsea have blown their chances with the asinine performances against lower opposition (drawing West Ham and West Brom at home, losing to Villa, Stoke, Newcastle and Palace away). That's 16 dropped points in games where they should have taken all 3 with the squad that has been assembled.

Torres needs to go. He is atrocious.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'd rather United won the title before City and Liverpool. 

I've decided I don't like a non-competitive United. It's crazy, but it doesn't feel right.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

lel

This season has been so refreshing without the dark cloud that is Manchester United and Alex Ferguson hovering overhead.

We are free from it, Joel, finally. Plz enjoy :lenny


----------



## haribo

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Nige™ said:


> Hoping Liverpool do win the league, would be amazing.


I hate you all :moyes8


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

All of this talk about Chelsea being unable to win is going to be even more unbearable if they do win and people pretend that it's a miracle, Mourinho is a genius etc.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

It will be a miracle, BULK :brodgers But it is impossible, so let's not even go there. Instead, let's look and listen to Garth Crooks:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Mourinho and the ball boy was fucking great. Probably told him Hazard don't play this shit and if you keep it up he'll sleep with you mother.

Hope Timmy Sherwood puts on one of his managerial master-classes today. Soldado the GOAT to bag a brace.



united_07 said:


> theres a story saying that Shaw is set to join for £27m, unfortunately the story in question is from the People


I genuinely don't even want Shaw anymore. I'd much rather use that money on Lallana, who just looks so fucking good. Would sit our moyesball style too. I;d rather go for Ben Davies, who'll probably be half the price of Shaw but is almost as good IMO.

Gonna be hard to integrate the likes of Hummels, Rakitic and Kroos in the same side but I'm sure Moyes is up for it.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Irish Jet said:


> Gonna be hard to integrate the likes of Hummels, Rakitic and Kroos in the same side but I'm sure Moyes is up for it.


Y?

A midfield of Hummels, Rakitic and Kroos seems pretty self-picking.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Irish Jet said:


> I genuinely don't even want Shaw anymore. *I'd much rather use that money on Lallana, who just looks so fucking good. *Would sit our moyesball style too. I;d rather go for Ben Davies, who'll probably be half the price of Shaw but is almost as good IMO.


Aye, buy another creative attacking midfielder to misuse.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

First time Everton have won 5 games in a row in 12 years.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Do I want to spend my Sunday watching Spurs get stomped? 

Might as well.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Prem thread and chat box are very inactive. LOTS OF NERVOUS LIVERPOOL SUPPORTERS :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

TIM SHERWOOD

THE PURE GOAT


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Andre said:


> Prem thread and chat box are very inactive. LOTS OF NERVOUS LIVERPOOL SUPPORTERS :side:


It's cos United aren't on today, no one gives a shit otherwise.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

That was lol defence.

Edit - How much of a donkey is Kaboul!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

How the fuck is Kaboul a footballer?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Y?
> 
> A midfield of Hummels, Rakitic and Kroos seems pretty self-picking.


Cleverley done.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I just don't even..


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Spurs have probably the least value for money team I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

So good watching Spurs get picked apart


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

As much as this is another great Liverpool performance, how poor have spurs been. I've heard of teams not turning up, but i think it would have been better if they actually didn't turn up in this case.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Looks like future Real Madrid manager Tim Sherwood is having a bad day at the office.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Really hope Everton get 4th and Liverpool get 1st. I don't have some agenda against Liverpool winning like some Utd fans seem to have because they believe that's what a Utd fan should do. They're not winning at our expense and the reality is they play as attractive football as anyone worldwide does and they deserve it for how Rodgers has transformed a pretty mediocre side Kenny left behind. Get good results at home to Chelsea and City and don't mess the rest of the games up and I think they'll get it. 4 points from them 2 games if 3 are vs City will do them imo. City will drop at least 4 points from their other games. 4th is Everton's if they even draw with Arsenal next weekend. Pretty easy run in and a game in hand vs Palace that they'll really fancy themselves to win. 4 points behind Arsenal with a game in hand, game against them, not too difficult a run in and in much better form than Arsenal. Spurs better not bomb hard enough to give us 6th place back too.

Barca should be breaking every bone in their body to get Rodgers at Barca too btw. If ever there was a perfect fit between a club and a manager.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Superb stuff! I hope Liverpool stay top. It'd be just brilliant if they can win it. City & Chelsea at home to come.:mark:

With Rovers playing for nothing for the rest of the season, I want Liverpool to win the Premiership so much. Everton getting top four ahead of that smug prick unambitious prick Wenger would be just magnificent too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Yea I've come around to Liverpool, and won't mind them winning the league. I have nothing against City either. Brendan Rodgers would really deserve it for getting the team to play such attractive, free scoring football. I hope Suarez breaks the league record for most goals in a single season too. I still don't agree with Bulk or Seabs and see Chelsea in the race anymore. All will be confirmed when we drop points to Stoke next week anyways. That City v Pool fixture is going to be tasty, same with Pool v Chelsea.

Lol at Spurs loaning out BAE, and starting Rose at LB who just isn't good enough. that race for 6th is heating up between Sherwood and Moyes.







:moyes4


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Unbelievable atmosphere. Great mixture of us being dominant and BRAVE Tim showing how complete and utter gash he is.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Since I have to live here and I see the worst Liverpool fans on a regular basis who are unbearable at their lowest, I couldn't handle them winning the PL.

Finishing 4th would help deal with it but nah. They can 'koff.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*










6 more games.

6 more


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Anyone who knows the Liverpool fans I know, knows they just cannot win the league. It can't happen. CAN'T.

'MON CITY TA FUCK, you USELESS BASTARDS!


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:tommy










:tommy :tommy


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Liverpool winning the league and Everton finishing fourth would make for a hell of a prem season. 

Brendan Rodgers deserves it for the amazing job he has performed over the past couple of seasons. Getting the best out of the likes of Sturridge, Henderson, Johnson and Sterling in itself deserves a medal from an England perspective. The fact that Liverpool have gone so long without a title would only add to the emotion, with it probably being akin to Citeh in 11/12.

If Martinez takes Everton to the champions league then that would be a genuinely HUGE achievement, unlike when Moyes scraped his way to 61 points with lots of scrappy wins in 04/05. The chances are that you will need about 75-80 points to finish fourth this season, so for Everton to do that while playing such great football would be MASSIVE, especially after years of clogging away with no real ambition. It would be an amazing short term turn around.

Most importantly, both would be phenomenal representatives of the premier league in Europe, certainly in terms of footballing quality.

Tactics Tim continues to GOAT though. They've done well since the post Chelsea "guts and character" promo, three losses, one draw, one win (three of those games were at home) and one thrown away season in the space of a week. Maybe if he hadn't benched his best central midfielder for a game against one of the best midfields in the league then they might have made a game of it. That's also the second time in recent weeks that teams have scored an early goal after targeting Spurs' left hand side without any real resistance. As poor as Danny Rose has been for Spurs he clearly needs more protection.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Spurs better get their fucking act together otherwise we might get 6th :moyes1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I've always respected Brendan. But nah. Liverpool can fuck right off. I have faith we will gift wrap that title for City.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

City and Chelsea should be fucking ashamed of themselves if they let those bastards win.

We lost Fergie and were saddled with Moyes, we have a reason for being dogshit. Both of you spent about £100 million each.

Get your fucking acts together!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

If liverpool win the league it might just be another cycle with them, city/chelsea competing for the next few years. The football cycle and gods seem to have forgot about arsenal though.

Props to brendan though, take suarez/sturridge away and they don't look much but he has them playing great football and they all believe in him.


----------



## Smackdown Lights

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Anyone agreeing with The-Rock-Says about me being a dickhead from here on out with be BANNED within seconds.


Calm down dickhead.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Still got 6 more games of Sherwood's shit tactics and hiding in the stands remaining enaldo


----------



## Smackdown Lights

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Anyone agreeing with The-Rock-Says about me being a dickhead from here on out with be BANNED within seconds.


Shut up dickhead.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Anyone but Liverpool.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Smackdown Lights said:


> Calm down dickhead.





Smackdown Lights said:


> Shut up dickhead.


:agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree:


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Smackdown Lights said:


> Shut up dickhead.


wow, get a load of this tough guy, sticking it to the mods, BRAVE, g'wan










.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
pls dont ban me Joel :argh:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I haven't seen Joel owned so bad in a long time. Reminds me of the time the great Kizwell was outwitted by a FOXX. :sparker

And I feel less bad about this season when I think about United fans having to pick their poison on who should win the league from Chelsea, City, and Liverpool. :benson


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Won't Liverpool winning the title put them level with us in total league championships? 

But not shitty....Argh can't decide who I want to win.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

No. They'll be one behind.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Then I want liverpool to win it. But im predicting 'pool fans will be unbearable for the entire summer. Deffo will hear voice of 'world beaters'... until they play a big team in the champions league.

But oh my have they played some great football this season.


----------



## Brock

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Anyone but Liverpool.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Rumours spreading Sherwood's been sacked after punching a Spurs player in the dressing room.

Good way to go tbf.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Be brilliant if it were true


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:lmao spuds


----------



## Brock

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Tim not so nice but dim.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I wonder who he punched. 

Kaboul would WRECK that CUNT. So would most of the Spurs team tbf. Bet it was that midget Aron Lennon.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

All in on Dawson.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'm going for Dawson too, got a very punchable face and in the heat of the moment the temptation to punch him would far too overwhelming for the majority of us.

If True does that mean Les Ferdinand takes over as Interim Boss?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



EGame said:


> I wonder who he punched.
> 
> Kaboul would WRECK that CUNT. So would most of the Spurs team tbf. *Bet it was that midget Aron Lennon*.


That is a fantastic mental image :lmao

Followed by Tim sprinting out of the room


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Shame none of them punched tim.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Took a stroll over to Spurs Forum.

Didn't stay too long but they bought the lolz










Stole this wonderful smiley from them too.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Someone post that moyes running gif with sherwoods face over it hahaha.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

They're getting Van Gaal, i wouldn't be assed about this season if i was a spurs fan.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Rumours spreading Sherwood's been sacked after punching a Spurs player in the dressing room.
> 
> Good way to go tbf.


:lmao I kind of hope that's true. Sherwood is such a gump











EGame said:


> Took a stroll over to Spurs Forum.
> 
> Didn't stay too long but they bought the lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stole this wonderful smiley from them too.


Over there I saw that Cookie Monster compared Sherwood's Spurs' tenure to :woy at Liverpool. A bit ott but amusing none the less.

That AVB smiley needs to be stolen and added here. Fantastic.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'd back Tim against Kaboul. Sherwood has got that belief in himself.

Kaboul is a useless dumb cunt whose footballing talent exists only in Fifa 14's Ultimate team.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'm guessing that Sherwood won the "fight" with GUTS AND CHARACTER.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

He probably won the fight because he picked it with lennon or rose.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Sol Campbell would have picked a fight with Lennon/Rose/Ade because black people deserve to be picked first in everything.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Alan Pardew and Tim Sherwood should forma tag team and challenge the Usos for the titles. They'd win it with their character and winning mentality.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Pardrew would be a perfect fit for Spurs.


----------



## Rage Rage Robinson

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Anyone agreeing with The-Rock-Says about me being a dickhead from here on out with be BANNED within seconds.


Learn to spell,dickhead.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Alan Pardew and Tim Sherwood should forma tag team and challenge the Usos for the titles. They'd win it with their character and winning mentality.


They won't win it

Before the Match the media will massively over-hype the pair calling them the golden tag team and comparing them to the best ever English Tag Team since William Regal and Dave Taylor (Remember Him?) only for them to completley crumble when the match comes round and The Uso's win after Pardew get's Disqualified for headbutting Lillian Garcia.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ROUSEY said:


> Sol Campbell would have picked a fight with Lennon/Rose/Ade because black people deserve to be picked first in everything.


Inb4 Sol calls Sherwood RACIST for punching a black player before releasing a book covering the incident in a third person perspective.



Joel said:


> Alan Pardew and Tim Sherwood should forma tag team and challenge the Usos for the titles. They'd win it with their character and winning mentality.


The funny thing is that a few of us were talking about Pardew and Sherwood in the cb yesterday. Maybe they should fight over which one of them is the smugest cunt.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

SMUGAMANIA = buys.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Rage Rage Robinson said:


> Learn to spell,dickhead.


another one :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Rage Rage Robinson said:


> Learn to spell,dickhead.


x100

:agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree: :agree:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Looks like Joel has a boyfriend.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

This is exactly why Joel should be replaced by myself as moderator.

It's clear Joel is not respected enough and this place needs somebody the people respect. Somebody with *GUTS* and *CHARACTER*.

I will be PM'ing Seabs with my CV in the morning.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ROUSEY said:


> This is exactly why Joel should be replaced by myself as moderator.
> 
> It's clear Joel is not respected enough and this place needs somebody the people respect. Somebody with *GUTS* and *CHARACTER*.
> 
> *I will be PM'ing Seabs with my CV in the morning.*


Don't forget to include that you made mod in 17 seconds on HF. :heskeymania


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Pfft, Moz wasn't even the best mod on HF. I DEFEATED THE HACKERS, GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Very BRAVE of you Andre. I will be your character reference if you apply to Seabs as well.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

lel at all of you forgetting all the POSITIVE CHANGES I brought to HF

The sports threads, the music threads, my movie reviews, I even thought of starting a politics thread so Redead would be tempted to join HF (he wasn't and didn't :jose)

I have a modding pedigree now that cannot and should not be ignored


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



steamed hams said:


> Very BRAVE of you Andre. I will be your character reference if you apply to Seabs as well.


Nah, you're alright. Tim Sherwood has got me covered on that front. He says I have lots of guts and character.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'd like to see L'pool win the league if we're not winning it mainly because of :stevie (deserves to have one before he leaves/retires) and :brodgers. Huge fan of both.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

DA reviewing movies reminds me of Perd Hapley. "It's a heart-warming tale, but simply not believeable. That's why I'm giving ET *1/2 stars".


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

So we banned the Sun for leaking our team news for the liverpool game and they're now resorting by calling us "derland". OH NOES THIS WILL RUIN MY READING OF THE PAPER I ENJOY SO MUCH AND ISN'T SCUMMY AND SHITE.



DA said:


> lel at all of you forgetting all the POSITIVE CHANGES I brought to HF
> 
> The sports threads, the music threads, my movie reviews, I even thought of starting a politics thread so Redead would be tempted to join HF (he wasn't and didn't :jose)
> 
> I have a modding pedigree now that cannot and should not be ignored



I needed a good laugh. Thanks


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Shep, are you and all your m8s gonna sing my Dozy song at the game tomorrow night?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> DA reviewing movies reminds me of Perd Hapley. "It's a heart-warming tale, but simply not believeable. That's why I'm giving ET *1/2 stars".


You missed out we talked about KRULL in the movie thread on there and I'm not talking about Tim. :kompany


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

No b/c he has his own. Plus I think half the stadium has MURDEROUS THOUGHTS about him and won't join in. Although the same people treat Connor Wickham as some sort of messiah (even tho he's a very naughty boy)


----------



## haribo

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Alan Pardew and Tim Sherwood should forma tag team and challenge the Usos for the titles.


You don't headbutt a Samoan, what is wrong with you


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

because we lost to crystal palace i will killing myself and never coming back 5ever

goodbye cruel WF footballing world




Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> DA reviewing movies reminds me of Perd Hapley. "It's a heart-warming tale, but simply not believeable. That's why I'm giving ET *1/2 stars".


havent you perd



DA said:


> lel at all of you forgetting all the POSITIVE CHANGES I brought to HF
> 
> The sports threads, the music threads, my movie reviews, I even thought of starting a politics thread so Redead would be tempted to join HF (he wasn't and didn't :jose)
> 
> I have a modding pedigree now that cannot and should not be ignored



whats all this then?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I might join you if liverpool win the league and we still have moyes next season :jose


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Liam Miller said:


> If liverpool win the league it might just be another cycle with them, city/chelsea competing for the next few years. The football cycle and gods seem to have forgot about arsenal though.
> 
> Props to brendan though, take suarez/sturridge away and they don't look much but he has them playing great football and they all believe in him.


Take away the majority of the strikers from pretty much any team and they don't look like much :draper2



Liam Miller said:


> I might join you if liverpool win the league and we still have moyes next season :jose


oh what a glorious thread it will be then :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Rush said:


> Take away the majority of the strikers from pretty much any team and they don't look like much :draper2


:torres


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

We've still got a fairly tough run in. There's the big two, plus West Ham and Palace away, which doesn't really work to the strengths of our defence. It'd be nice if they let Holloway take over for just that Palace game.



Smackdown Lights said:


> Calm down dickhead.





Smackdown Lights said:


> Shut up dickhead.





Rage Rage Robinson said:


> Learn to spell,dickhead.


How's life?


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

That own goal made my soul hurt


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The Anfield crowd was fantastic from the get go and sent shivers down my spine before the game started. It was a dominant performance from start to finish from the squad. A perfect move to bring in Sterling for Allen as Sterling was really effective last time we played Spurs. We are are growing in confidence game by game and it's really exciting to watch as a Liverpool fan. Not only are we playing some attractive football but we are very clinical in front of goal. The problem in the past was that we couldn't convert our chances but it's a different story now that SAS are bossing it. Great to not concede even though Spurs were pretty woeful. Exciting times! Six games to go, hopefully we can keep it up. I'm confident at home but a little nervous when playing away. 

Just saw this:










lel


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

the cringeworthy photoshops from liverpool fans seems to have increased as a result form their recent good form


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Fuck sake

Those sort of people should be locked up tbhendo


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

the first one is absolutely priceless :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Dem photoshop skills doh. Dat blending doh.

10/10


----------



## Zen

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Tottenshit always seem to barely win, or just get their ass handed to them


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Tottenshit always seem to barely win, or just get their ass handed to them


:agree:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

tottenshit hotshit? more like tottenshit 04


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*












Sons Of Liberty said:


> Tottenshit always seem to barely win, or just get their ass handed to them


Except for those times they draw, and when they lose by not as much or maybe when by a few clear goals.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

That -4 goal difference though


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Rogers has been brilliant for us this season. In the past he's overthought things and tinkered a bit too much but the way he sets up the team each week has been spot on. Lately we'd been playing with the diamond midfield, and have been winning. Came to the Spurs game and it was switched back to the 4-3-3 so Sterling could exploit Spurs weak fullbacks. The amount of space Sterling/Johnson had was incredible. Think Eriksen was playing wide for Spurs and he offered no protection to Rose whatsoever. 



united_07 said:


> the cringeworthy photoshops from liverpool fans seems to have increased as a result form their recent good form


the cringeworthy posts from united fans has increased on red cafe as a result of our good form. I'd quote them all but i'd be here for days doing that :banderas. Still, you want cringeworthy?


----------



## kusksu

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

^^Agreed. Atleast, the fans in the ground reacted well to it


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Tottenshit always seem to barely win, or just get their ass handed to them


For the sake of decent banter and the harmony of this forum, please cease and desist with the usage of 'Tottenshit'. This goes for anyone else who indulges in 'Man Ure', 'Chelski', 'Lolerpool', 'Liverfail', 'Loserpool', 'Arselol', 'Man Shitty' etc.



Rodgers can't be praised enough for the development of this squad he's engineered, especially given the situation he walked into when he first arrived. As the Liverpool lads have alluded to, they've become more clincal and started to convert the chances they regularly create, and Rodgers has also shown maturity in altering his tactics when the opposition dictates an altered formation, rather than frequent changes. He's got them playing with a confidence that is irresistable, and given they play both Chelsea/City games at Anfield, you have to give them a good chance of picking up strong points from both with the form they're on. The passing, pressing and counter attacking is absolutely frightening and despite appearing to be pitching above their weight on paper, they don't fear anyone currently and I definitely can't see them freezing when Chelsea and City stroll into town.

That being said, the name-change bet I made with DA dictates my allegiance to anyone but Liverpool in this scenario. That being said, in the grand scheme of things I really don't care who wins once United are out of the race. Liverpool and City would 'hurt' more in terms of bravado from fans I know from both clubs, but I'm past that age where the thought of either winning would deeply affect me. I wouldn't wish it, but if Liverpool deservedly win the league then fair fucks to them, it's not something I'd particularly like to see but if they play the best over the course of the season then they've earnt it, no matter how irksome it would be to suffer the jibes and taunts.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

^Love how you had a cheeky dig at Liverpool there listing 3 pisstake names instead of the 1 for the rest


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Bild are saying Kroos has signed a new deal at Bayern, not that he was ever likely to want to play under David Moyes :moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> Bild are saying Kroos has signed a new deal at Bayern, not that he was ever likely to want to play under David Moyes :moyes1


Hopefully he has so we don't have to endure a summer of torment.

Also them photoshops are brillant.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

No doubt that Rodgers has been amazing for us this year but i'm interested to see how he fares with the pressure of European football as well as league football come next season. I do believe we have been helped a lot this year due to the fact that we basically have had a week between most games to fully prepare. Can he do it when he has 2/3 in the space of a week? What about our squad depth? Our attack is ok (If Suarez stays) but obviously having to rely on the likes of Kolo will hurt us in the long run.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> Bild are saying Kroos has signed a new deal at Bayern, not that he was ever likely to want to play under David Moyes :moyes1


Sneijder anyone?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



CGS said:


> No doubt that Rodgers has been amazing for us this year but i'm interested to see how he fares with the pressure of European football as well as league football come next season. I do believe we have been helped a lot this year due to the fact that we basically have had a week between most games to fully prepare. Can he do it when he has 2/3 in the space of a week? What about our squad depth? Our attack is ok (If Suarez stays) but obviously having to rely on the likes of Kolo will hurt us in the long run.


I think we'll be fine for next year. It looks like both Suso and Borini will be back and we'll have a few new players coming in over the summer (Konoplyanka comes to mind here)(and these would be champions league level players so they would be better than your Downings or Carrolls) + replacing those who leave. Squad depth at the moment is manageable for more than one game a week and I think we'll be okay in the future (except maybe at LB or Goal)


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

How much is Suarez going to go for?


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

After the season he has had no less than £60m on current MV


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Yeah i reckon Real will put that bid in pretty sharpish come season end.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

He's not going anywhere :drake1

But if, IF, he did go. It would be 100m+


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> How much is Suarez going to go for?


Bale-esque money. And he probably won't be seeing as how the deal last summer was about champions league and his contract which have both been rectified.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Let's not be crazy. He's 27 now so it's pretty unlikely he'll be at this level for long and has an... interesting history of incidents. Depending on how he does vs Chelsea and City (Has 1 goal against the top 4 from 4 games so far this season, could do with beefing up) he'd probably go for £55-65m.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

He was worth 55-65m BEFORE having possibly the MOST prolific season in Premier league history.

He's not going anywhere anyways so this is all moot


----------



## Brock

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



CGS said:


> No doubt that Rodgers has been amazing for us this year but i'm interested to see how he fares with the pressure of European football as well as league football come next season. I do believe we have been helped a lot this year due to the fact that we basically have had a week between most games to fully prepare. Can he do it when he has 2/3 in the space of a week? What about our squad depth? Our attack is ok (If Suarez stays) but obviously having to rely on the likes of Kolo will hurt us in the long run.


Yeah, an interesting transfer summer coming up. Another striker will be needed, even if Suarez stays.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> He was worth 55-65m BEFORE having possibly the MOST prolific season in Premier league history.
> 
> He's not going anywhere anyways so this is all moot


Yep.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> He's not going anywhere anyways so this is all moot


I think he'll stay too, but Spurs said that as well. Ferguson said that as well.

When Real Madrid come knocking, it's usually gameover. Especially for Latin players.

I like Poyet, but I have no idea what he was thinking tonight.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'd usually agree with the 'when Madrid come knocking' part, but John Henry doesn't fuck around. If he wants Suarez to stay, i believe Suarez will stay.

WOAT game tonight. Glad West Ham won tho, we need them, Norwich and Palace to all be on their holidays by the time we play them.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Suarez staying at liverpool doesn't bother me anymore. I mainly wanted him gone due to how good he is but now liverpool are gonna win the league/go into the champions league anyway. Plus we are now shit so it no longer matters, they can sign messi for all i care.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Sunderland look down for all intents and purposes. It's going to take a minor miracle for them to stay up. Here are their next four fixtures:

*Spurs Away

Everton Home

Man City Away

Chelsea Away*


Fuckern warz :moyes1 If Poyet keeps them up then he deserves the manager of the season award (unless :brodgers leads Liverpool to the title).

In reality they have this much chance of staying up









West Ham continue to be an eye sore. I'm not sure what the long term plan is at that club, but it's certainly not to win cups, play good football and to encourage the club's good academy players into developing as top players. I would be fucking depressed if I supported that lot...and I support Norwich under Hughton. Says it all! Would rather play in the championship than put up with all of that crap.

On that subject, a win against WBA means we will probably stay up now. With the club being financially secure and institutionally debt free I'm not sure if that's such a big deal in the context of the current set up. Playing mediocre football with no ambition to achieve anything for the next decade doesn't seem particularly appealing. I'm glad that the club has stuck with Hughton for this season because it would have been wrong to sack him with us consistently out of the bottom three, but if we're ever to progress then we need to look at the managerial market and scout good potential options. This summer could be a good time for that. 

If Poyet takes Sunderland down fighting, missing by just a couple of points, then I wouldn't mind having him. Let's be honest, he was always facing an uphill task taking over a shambles of a side that took just 1 point from the first 7 games. I think he has earned close to a point a game, which would keep any side up this season (over 38 games). The brilliant cup runs haven't helped them either.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> the cringeworthy photoshops from liverpool fans seems to have increased as a result form their recent good form












hhehehe


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Green Light said:


> hhehehe


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I hope there's a Norwich version of that with Dean Ashton (his career died a horrible death at the hands feet of SWP) and RVW.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Green Light said:


> hhehehe


:lmao fucking hell


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Just read that for the first time ever in Everton & Liverpool's history, both sides went through the month with a 5-0-0 record, leaving the Merseysiders with a 10-0-0 record for March.



Green Light said:


> hhehehe


This makes me so happy.

EDIT:

Mirror are linking us with a £9million move for Sevilla striker Carlos Bacca. He scored twice for Sevilla against Real Madrid in their 2-1 win and has 17 goals this season. Not seen anything of him though.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I'm pretty sure Suarez has an actual release clause this time. It's supposedly over 100m if we make CL, or so Barrett and co reported. I'm sure Henry won't sell if they don't pay up.



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> For the sake of decent banter and the harmony of this forum, please cease and desist with the usage of 'Tottenshit'. This goes for anyone else who indulges in 'Man Ure', 'Chelski', 'Lolerpool', 'Liverfail', 'Loserpool', 'Arselol', 'Man Shitty' etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Rodgers can't be praised enough for the development of this squad he's engineered, especially given the situation he walked into when he first arrived. As the Liverpool lads have alluded to, they've become more clincal and started to convert the chances they regularly create, and Rodgers has also shown maturity in altering his tactics when the opposition dictates an altered formation, rather than frequent changes. He's got them playing with a confidence that is irresistable, and given they play both Chelsea/City games at Anfield, you have to give them a good chance of picking up strong points from both with the form they're on. The passing, pressing and counter attacking is absolutely frightening and despite appearing to be pitching above their weight on paper, they don't fear anyone currently and I definitely can't see them freezing when Chelsea and City stroll into town.
> 
> That being said, the name-change bet I made with DA dictates my allegiance to anyone but Liverpool in this scenario. That being said, in the grand scheme of things I really don't care who wins once United are out of the race. Liverpool and City would 'hurt' more in terms of bravado from fans I know from both clubs, but I'm past that age where the thought of either winning would deeply affect me. I wouldn't wish it, but if Liverpool deservedly win the league then fair fucks to them, it's not something I'd particularly like to see but if they play the best over the course of the season then they've earnt it, no matter how irksome it would be to suffer the jibes and taunts.


You're already Moyes' Hot Cross Buns. How much worse could it get? Unless he names you Donnacha of course.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> For the sake of decent banter and the harmony of this forum, please cease and desist with the usage of 'Tottenshit'. This goes for anyone else who indulges in 'Man Ure', 'Chelski', 'Lolerpool', 'Liverfail', 'Loserpool', 'Arselol', 'Man Shitty' etc.


Moyes United is still OK right?


Not sure which CL match I should record since they start at the same time and I'll be at school. :hmm: Barca/Atletico should be sweet but Moyes is entertaining as hell.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2014/March/Moon-Slide-announcement

Some clubs have too much money. Please be an April Fools joke.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I think we'll be fine for next year. It looks like both Suso and Borini will be back and we'll have a few new players coming in over the summer (Konoplyanka comes to mind here)(and these would be champions league level players so they would be better than your Downings or Carrolls) + replacing those who leave. Squad depth at the moment is manageable for more than one game a week and I think we'll be okay in the future (except maybe at LB or Goal)


wouldn't be surprised if we told Dnipro to shove Konoplyanka up their ass. 

We'll be getting Suso back, probably selling off Assaidi, Ilori to come back, Borini to come back, Ibe potentially playing more of a role ala how Sterling was brought up into the team. We'd probably be looking to sign a new fullback, a new CM, and a new winger. Rumours floating around about Shaqiri, but i'm not getting my hopes up about them. Also rumoured to be after Kovacic which would be sweet if we can snap him up on the cheap. We'll have our young fullbacks (Robinson, Wisdom) around next season as well if we don't sell them off. Also Coates should be coming back from his ACL tear at some point.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Why not go in for Mkhitaryan again? Doesn't quite fit the Dortmund system and could be available for the same price as last summer. Also, the BuLi is full of quality FBs, who are all valued reasonably (only exception would be Alaba and maybe Rodriguez).

Don't think Shaq will be leaving this summer.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

He hasn't exactly lit the world on fire at Dortmund though, and i can't see them selling him cheaper than they bought him for. If i could take a player from Dortmund then i'd be going for Reus or Hummels, neither of which are going to happen.

Moreno from Sevilla would be a nice buy at fullback, or if we went for someone from the Prem then Davies would be an option.


----------



## Iriquiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

So I take it moyes is staying then? (I don't follow football but support united so please tell me)


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



BkB Hulk said:


> http://www.mcfc.co.uk/News/Club-news/2014/March/Moon-Slide-announcement
> 
> 
> 
> Some clubs have too much money. Please be an April Fools joke.


 
It is lmao. Wish it wasn't tho :'(


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



smark-hole said:


> So I take it moyes is staying then? (I don't follow football but support united so please tell me)


fpalm


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Relegation isn't the end of the world I guess? At least we did the double in derbies and got a cup final. Realistically if we keep Gus long term I have faith we'd come out of it better. 4 managers in 2 years and the only constant is the group of players. Thankfully most of them are out of contract in the summer. Plus the ones who aren't have 40% pay cuts so financially it could be a lot worse. If we can keep some of the players like Bardsley, Wickham, Bridcutt, Brown, maybe O'Shea then we could do alright in the champs. Would be great to keep Vito but if not Ustari's been solid whenever he's played so there's that. Even Danny Graham is scoring goals down there. Plus the likes of Mavrias and Watmore will get games and they've looked decent when played in the cups. Of course it means we have no chance of keeping the likes of Ki and Colback and we'll probably lose Johnson. Plus coming back up isn't a guarantee. But idk, maybe sitting through two record breaking low seasons has de-sensitised me. That and Paolo basically gave everyone else a 8 or 9 game head start before Gus could do anything. 4 games against sides in the top 6 oddly sounds more attractive than playing relegation rivals in the last 4 games as well given our record this year. Hopefully Norwich smash WBA at the weekend b/c if we're catching anyone I have a feeling it'd be them. Could do w/ a Palace win over Cardiff too.




Green Light said:


> hhehehe



This almost makes his season worth it. Almost. I can't stop laughing at it. Probably going to have to sig this.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:jose Shep


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:lmao

that's awesome. DOZY.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

on earlier rumours



> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 2m
> Ed Woodward was on my flight to Paris today. As suspected, ignore any red herrings about possible naming rights at Old Trafford #MUFC


fortunate Daniel Taylor was on the same flight.....people were speculating that Taylor was Woodward's mouthpiece


----------



## obby

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



smark-hole said:


> So I take it moyes is staying then? (I don't follow football but support united so please tell me)


:side:


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



smark-hole said:


> So I take it moyes is staying then? (I don't follow football but support united so please tell me)


Sounds about right for United "fans".


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

benteke has torn his achilles and will miss the world cup


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Yikes that sucks. I really wanted to see Belgium at full at the World Cup. Guess Lukaku is going to have to lone wolf it up front, unless they have another striker I don't know about.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



smark-hole said:


> So I take it moyes is staying then? (I don't follow football but support united so please tell me)


:lmao

Just 

:lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2596295/Sunderland-rocked-emerges-North-East-club-fielded-Ji-ineligible.html



> Sunderland rocked as it emerges North-East club fielded Ji while Korean was ineligible
> 
> Sunderland are in turmoil after it emerged that they played an ineligible player in four Barclays Premier League matches.
> Striker Ji Dong-won played against Fulham (August 17), Southampton (August 24), Crystal Palace (August 31) and Manchester United (October 5) before realising he did not have international clearance to play.
> Club secretary Liz Coley was fired by owner Ellis Short after the extraordinary administrative error left Sunderland facing a Premier League investigation.


Based on previous times this has happened, Sunderland will be deducted points.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> Sunderland are in turmoil after it emerged that they played an ineligible player in four Barclays Premier League matches.
> 
> Striker Ji Dong-won played against Fulham (August 17), Southampton (August 24), Crystal Palace (August 31) and Manchester United (October 5) before realising he did not have international clearance to play.
> 
> Club secretary Liz Coley was fired by owner Ellis Short after the extraordinary administrative error left Sunderland facing a Premier League investigation.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...es-North-East-club-fielded-Ji-ineligible.html


So that's now Barca AND Sunderland not giving a flying FACK about the rules.

Should kick both teams out of football tbhendo

Edit: KOFF MOZZA FOR FUCK SAKE


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> Sunderland immediately confessed and were fined under-radar by the Premier League board in December.
> 
> Although it is understood that the fine is substantial, fellow relegation strugglers will believe that the integrity of the Premier League has been questioned.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...club-fielded-Ji-ineligible.html#ixzz2xqsHOQuA


Seems like it's already been dealt with. Looks like we dodged a bullet there. The brief moment where they put the article title up without actually updating it did have me worried tho :side: Expected from the Daily Mail and their clickbait.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

UNDER-RADAR lel

Things couldn't look more shady than that

Every single team down the bottom should throw up a fuss


----------



## CGS

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I wouldn't be surprised if one or two did tbh. Kinda surprised this has been kept a secret for so long (the fact that it happened and that Sunderland were already punished for it months ago). Lucky for them I must say.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Any club that complains about Sunderland fielding fuckern shitty JI in four games where they gained a mighty total of ONE point is going to look very tin pot imo. I'm including us in that if we go down. If anything we should all be grateful that the Mackems fielded the lightweight. The Tevez/West Ham saga it is not.

I won't feel any sympathy for Sunderland if they are deducted points because rules are rules, but I'm certainly not going to start whinging if it "costs us". LOL JI.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

So are Sunderland going to get a transfer ban as well?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



EGame said:


> So are Sunderland going to get a transfer ban as well?


Probably not, since they weren't involved in child trafficking like scummy, scummy Barca.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Slient Alarm said:


> Probably not, since they weren't involved in child trafficking like scummy, scummy Barca.


Bringing a player into a club and country that he isn't eligible to be in sounds like trafficking to me.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

idk, he'd already been here for three years prior to this season. Think we just cocked up when he came back from a loan.



Andre said:


> Any club that complains about Sunderland fielding fuckern shitty JI in four games where they gained a mighty total of ONE point is going to look very tin pot imo. I'm including us in that if we go down. If anything we should all be grateful that the Mackems fielded the lightweight. The Tevez/West Ham saga it is not.
> 
> I won't feel any sympathy for Sunderland if they are deducted points because rules are rules, but I'm certainly not going to start whinging if it "costs us". LOL JI.


imo we should just replay the matches. Fulham at home and Palace away pls. If he didn't play in the MK Dons game he wouldn't have assisted their first goal in that game too or ducked away from a free header from a cross in the palace one :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

To think that you actually lost to Ian Holloway's Palace :wilkins Di Canio really was the drizzling shits.

I remember JI ducking from that header :lmao Absolutely pathetic. Paolo was actually entitled to be angry that time.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*










I didn't like it when I first looked but I've seen a few more pictures now and I quite like the stripes. Another kit I'm happy with, just hope the "leaked" yellow away strip doesn't turn out to be real.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

isn't it the one they had a couple seasons back with thinner stripes?


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*






If the yellow one is the same as the 2008 away I'm fine with it. I always liked the simple design more, 2007 especially. This new stripes version is fine, much better than what we had last year with the blue and gold, but I want to forget almost everything about our last season so maybe it's part of that.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Curry said:


> [
> I didn't like it when I first looked but I've seen a few more pictures now and I quite like the stripes. Another kit I'm happy with, just hope the "leaked" yellow away strip doesn't turn out to be real.












Yellow kit is lot better than the home one. If this is indeed the design


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

That away top is nice actually. They don't match up to the United away kits though.:mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


> isn't it the one they had a couple seasons back with thinner stripes?


Pretty much. I really liked that 11-12 home kit, so I like this one too.

Away kit is nice too, gonna need to have nice kits for when we do the QUADRUPLE.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The away kit just looks too much like a Brazil kit for my liking. I can only assume we're trying to trick Oscar into giving us his international form.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Curry said:


> The away kit just looks too much like a Brazil kit for my liking. I can only assume we're trying to trick Oscar into giving us his international form.


your taste in kits is appalling


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Curry said:


> The away kit just looks too much like a Brazil kit for my liking. I can only assume we're trying to trick Oscar into giving us his international form.


Well Brazil tops are yellow and green not yellow and blue. Also, we used to use yellow with hints of blue as our away colour a lot before Abramovich arrived.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Nessler said:


> your taste in kits is appalling


I do like the Brazil kit, I just don't think Chelsea should be basically copying it.

I prefer that kit to our current away kit at least.


----------



## kingfunkel

Joel said:


> Well Brazil tops are yellow and green not yellow and blue. Also, we used to use yellow with hints of blue as our away colour a lot before Abramovich arrived.


Used to like this 1


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

When did you start supporting Chelsea, Curry? Definitely couldn't be before Abramovich came.

Edit: Yeah, kingfunkel. That's the first away top that always springs to mind when I think about Chelsea kits.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> When did you start supporting Chelsea, Curry? Definitely couldn't be before Abramovich came.
> 
> Edit: Yeah, kingfunkel. That's the first away top that always springs to mind when I think about Chelsea kits.


As much as it sounds like I'm bullshitting in this context, it was just before Abramovich. Didn't really pay attention to English football until 00-01 and that was only the odd MotD/highlights. Wasn't a proper fan until the year after. First Chelsea kit was the Black/Blue away from 2002.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

wait, chelsea used to exist before abramovich bought it?

huh, learn something new everyday


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



reDREDD said:


> wait, chelsea used to exist before abramovich bought it?
> 
> huh, learn something new everyday


If by exist you mean completely irrelevant throughout their history, then yeah.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

yeah. much better than the current away

Torres part of the kit launch sickens me


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Talking of great old away kits, I always marked for this Blues one:










Looked like AC Milan's which is how I wished Blues played :jose


























Unlike the kit manufacturer, who got the Blues tactics description down to a tee :torres


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Think the first away kit United were wearing that I saw was this from '95-'96:










I remember being undecided on the famous reversible away kit from '01/02, as I really didn't take to the gold at all, but really liked the navy sharp kit from '99/00.

Think my favourite of the past decade was the 07/08 black kit, with the red outline. Thought it looked peachy as fuck really.

Also loved the all blue kit for away champions league games the season after we won it in Moscow. White is probably my default favourite United away colour, but the dark blue looked smart.

Worst away strip United have donned is pretty crystal clear for my money:










Stevie Wonder never had life so good not having to bestow his eyes on that abortion.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

is sharp even still in business?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


>


Jesus fuckern Christ :wilkins


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

which was that united kit that was considered so cursed, they switched shirts at half time?


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



reDREDD said:


> which was that united kit that was considered so cursed, they switched shirts at half time?


----------



## wabak

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I remember my big brother had this 










and fucking LOVED it


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

first shirt I ever had was this, with my name and 7 on the back of it










i remember i actually wanted this one with Schmeichel on the back of it at the time, but they didnt have any, and i was impatient so went with the away one


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

All of these United kits are terrible

Plz cease


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Hamada said:


> Talking of great old away kits, I always marked for this Blues one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like AC Milan's which is how I wished Blues played :jose


I thought you supported West Brom? :kobe I'm familiar with hybrid Blues-Man Utd fans but Blues-Brom fans? :wilkins


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



steamed hams said:


> I thought you supported West Brom? :kobe I'm familiar with hybrid Blues-Man Utd fans but Blues-Brom fans? :wilkins


I was always a Blues fan growing up, however my dad's a West Brom fan. You need to go in the chatbox more. Woolock occasionally sends me the song the Blues team went out onto the pitch on.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The GOAT:


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Cliffy Byro said:


> The GOAT:


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

First Sunderland shirts I had were the Lambtons ones we had back when Phillips first started to GOAT. Even bought a retro version of it last year:



Spoiler: kits i like shut up




























































Reg Vardy and Hummel shirts were really nice. Wish we used blue as our away colour more often. Big fan of that.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


>


I'm staring at this shirt crosseyed expecting an image to materialise in the middle.

I owned the grey shirt btw :moyes4




DA said:


> All of these United kits are terrible
> 
> Plz cease


could be worse



















:ti


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



haribo said:


> I'm staring at this shirt crosseyed expecting an image to materialise in the middle.
> 
> I owned the grey shirt btw :moyes4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be worse


I don't know why but I kind of like the white one for some reason...










8*D


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*










Best United kit ever. That crest.

Shame I ruined my one by getting "Saha 9" on the back.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



haribo said:


> :ti


Not even the worst keeper shirt we had that season.










I had this WITH James on the back. Pretty sure I wore it to infants, too. Fuck.

Looking back, I was pretty terrible at choosing names. Westerveld and Morientes shirts are collecting dust somewhere. At least they're not not one of those nauseating 'I 8 *insert rival*' shirts.

Anybody else own some absolute disasters?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I own a Marcus Stewart shirt :side: Maybe a Tommy Miller one too. Jesus he was awful. At least Stewart redeemed himself in the championship.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I recall owning a monstrosity of a goalkeeper kit as a nipper. It wasn't even a specific team's kit IIRC, just some random keeper top I must have found from JJB, or possibly a car boot sale. I can't remember every colour, but I want to say yellow, pink (oooh naaancy boy), green and purple were definites. It was probably the sort of thing you'd see at a Brighton parade. It was atrocious and I regret ever even wearing it for a kick about in the park.

I never usually bothered with players' names on the back as I recall, but my dad would usually insist on my surname or something on the back. I think I asked for Van Der Sar on the back once but the quoted price was ridiculous and we bailed on that pipedream.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The spirit of Kevin Keegan came to me in a dream last night and told me Shola will score five goals tomorrow. So it is written, so shall it be done.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Our kits from 2006 to 2009 were absolutely superb. Home and away.

Since then we've had some shockers. Particularly last years home kit and everything in 09/10. It's a pretty fucking easy kit to get right.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> I recall owning a monstrosity of a goalkeeper kit as a nipper. It wasn't even a specific team's kit IIRC, just some random keeper top I must have found from JJB, or possibly a car boot sale. I can't remember every colour, but I want to say yellow, pink (oooh naaancy boy), green and purple were definites. It was probably the sort of thing you'd see at a Brighton parade. It was atrocious and I regret ever even wearing it for a kick about in the park.


I had a keeper's jersey when I was a kid that was yellow and black chequered with a small Premier League logo just below the neck in the centre. Dreadful shirt. Not a team shirt, just a generic goalie shirt.


----------



## MOX

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Les Sealy in the early 90s had the best keeper kit ever.


----------



## kingfunkel

Nope these were the greatest ever


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

^ Those are just horrific :lol


----------



## kingfunkel

haribo said:


> :ti


Think every team who was with Adidas had that 1









Where's the Asics


----------



## Zen

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Curry said:


> I didn't like it when I first looked but I've seen a few more pictures now and I quite like the stripes. Another kit I'm happy with, just hope the "leaked" yellow away strip doesn't turn out to be real.


Don't like the stripes, but compared to these other ones, can't complain lol


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

In my lifetime, we played our best football in this monstrosity. It was either created after an explosion at a paint factory or after having been left at the bottom of a Canaries cage for a week: 












We also had this all yellow (with a dash of green) horror of a kit. Colmans mustard indeed:












This one was rancid as well and was only one step below that awful mid 90's Villa away kit. We wore this in the 2004/2005 season when we failed to win an away game. Go figure:












This one was an ambitious effort that ended in failure. However, it probably looks a lot more flattering on somebody who's not Hamada John Hartson:











This is probably my favourite Norwich kit, not that it had a strong pool of competition. In contrast, David Nielsen who is wearing the kit, was fairly shit. Just don't talk arrogantly about wine in training otherwise he will try to break your legs:


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Goat kit


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

We are always on the end of ridiculous reffing. We should be winning yet somehow we are losing. Story of our season


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

thats close.....


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

City can get decisions like that for the rest of the season and I'd love it.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

ENGLAND WOMEN ARE CRUSHING MONTENEGRO 4-0. HACKSAW TONI DUGGAN THE GOAT. HOWAY THE LADS LASSES.

Why don't we have a female fitba thread Joel you damn dirty misogynist bastard?

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...Duggan-apologises-after-blacking-up-for-party



> Man City and England star Toni Duggan apolgises after blacking up for fancy dress party


Oh dear



> (4-4-2): Elliot; Santon, Williamson, Coloccini (c), Haidara; Anita, Gosling, Tiote, Gouffran; de Jong, Cissé.


Aw shit Super Dan Gosling, you're in trouble now United fans


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

We had a WOF Thread (Women Of Football Thread) on HeskeyForum :terry1

RIP

SMH at City's second goal


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



> Lindegaard; Valencia, Jones, Smalling, Evra; Young, Mata, Fletcher, Fellaini, Kagawa; Chicharito
> subs: De Gea, Büttner, Vidic, Cleverley, Januzaj, Nani, Wilson


good to see Wilson on the bench, but if januzaj doesnt start midweek, which he probably wont, I dont know why he isnt starting today


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Where's Welbeck? Like the idea of Mata, Kagewa and Chicharito though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



alex1997 said:


> Where's Welbeck? Like the idea of Mata, Kagewa and Chicharito though.


im guessing rested, as rooney is out of the bayern game


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> im guessing rested, as rooney is out of the bayern game


Yeah, I'd at least expect him to be on the bench though.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I enjoyed the save at around 71:30~.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Fucking awful looking team. Why the fuck is Valencia playing? He's a fucking liability there and makes costly mistakes everytime. If Newcastle don't isolate Ben Arfa against him they're clueless.

Nani might as well be shot. Would have been an ideal game for him, instead we get fucking Young. Because we haven't seen enough of that cocksucker already ffs.

No fucking clue what we're playing against Munich looking at that team. It's a shambles.

Thankfully we're playing the worst team in the league.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Chich will score 4 or 5 today with Mata and Kagawa (Matgawa? KaMata?) supplying him.


----------



## haribo

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Green Light said:


> ENGLAND WOMEN ARE CRUSHING MONTENEGRO 4-0. HACKSAW TONI DUGGAN THE GOAT. HOWAY THE LADS LASSES.


8-0 and a hattrick now. Should be Madeline Duggan hil1


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

We'll bring on Ben Arfa around the 65th minute when we're two down, he'll get the ball a few times and try to do something while the rest of the team stands around completely static offering no support in the hopes that he can pull a rabbit out of his ass. 

Then after the game Pardiola will say something like "we wos lacking a bit of spark, a bit of magic". Usually he would blame the midweek game but we didn't have one









ALSO ENGLAND WOMEN ARE NOW 9-0 UP WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

WE WANT TEN


----------



## ABK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> good to see Wilson on the bench, but if januzaj doesnt start midweek, which he probably wont, I dont know why he isnt starting today


Hasn't it been said numerous times that he's being rested to avoid burning out?


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Expecting (hoping) for a draw in the Utd game.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Mata :mark: Hernandez miss :$ Been a pretty shit first half all in all though.


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Lol, was never a fucking free kick.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Lousy match. Newcastle are even worse than us minus Remy. Probably won't even score even with Valencia at RB minus Remy. Sexy goal mind. Elliot is a very good keeper. Newcastle do very well with reserve goalkeepers who are willing to just play a handful of games a season.*


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Mata again :mark: Newcastle defending :lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Wow this Mata guy is really good playing in the middle. Genius move by Moyes to play this winger in the middle to great effect today. Well done Sir David.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Green Light said:


> We'll bring on Ben Arfa around the 65th minute when we're two down, he'll get the ball a few times and try to do something while the rest of the team stands around completely static offering no support in the hopes that he can pull a rabbit out of his ass.
> 
> Then after the game Pardiola will say something like "we wos lacking a bit of spark, a bit of magic". Usually he would blame the midweek game but we didn't have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO ENGLAND WOMEN ARE NOW 9-0 UP WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> 
> WE WANT TEN


soon.jpg

Wtf is that in your sig seabs? Did you see Max is banging Lucy now? That dirty old dog :banderas


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Off by 4 minutes^

*EDIT:* Hernandez!! 3-0


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

great hit by richardson to get fulham 1-0 up


----------



## Xapury

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Kagawa is the goat.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

What a surprise mata and kagawa play and we play well.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

If Augsburg can beat us convincingly, then Man U can as well.

Don't think they will, but it is a lot more possible than it should be.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Green Light said:


> soon.jpg
> 
> Wtf is that in your sig seabs? Did you see Max is banging Lucy now? That dirty old dog :banderas


*STUD.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

If we can beat the mighty newcastle, we can beat anyone.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Does Rooney being out means Kagawa plays through the middle against us midweek?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Does Rooney being out means Kagawa plays through the middle against us midweek?


Young will probably play or fellaini :moyes2


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Cech; Ivanovic, Cahill, Terry, Azpilicueta; Matic, Lampard; Willian, Schurrle, Salah; Torres

Sometimes I just hate Mourinho and all managers.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Why couldn't we fucking play like this all season?!?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

WE SCORED 4 AGAIN!!!

Adnan, kagawa and mata :mark:


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Please play Mata and Kagewa with Welbeck on Tuesday, please Moyes!


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Mata is cup tied.*


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Slient Alarm said:


> Why couldn't we fucking play like this all season?!?


b/c you don't come up against such a shite side every week. Come on, i could score a few past Elliot in goal.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Seabs said:


> *Mata is cup tied.*


I keep forgetting that  Well Kagewa and Januzaj can work


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Slient Alarm said:


> Why couldn't we fucking play like this all season?!?


because you can't play against rob elliot and dan gosling all season


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



alex1997 said:


> I keep forgetting that  Well Kagewa and Januzaj can work


You also play on Wednesday. And he's called Kagawa.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I might not be able to score past elliot but i'm english and we tackle hard so that will do.

Ohh and let us enjoy a win against woats you pricks.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

God, I can't get anything right today :lol


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



alex1997 said:


> Please play Mata and Kagewa with Welbeck on Tuesday, please Moyes!


Mata is cup-tied and "Kagewa" doesn't exist :wilkins


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Alex putting in some fantastic work these last few posts.

EDIT: Welcome to the Premier League, Leicester City :hb


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

what a fucking surprise, you play a player in their correct position and miraculously they play than when they are shifted out wide, now watch Moyes play fellaini there against bayern

some good play, also nani should be getting games ahead of the useless ashley young


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ROUSEY said:


> Alex putting in some fantastic work these last few posts.
> 
> EDIT: Welcome to the Premier League, Leicester City :hb



With 6 games to spare as well, good side and glad to see them back.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Lose to Fulham next week and we are completely fucked. 6-0, 3-1, 5-0 and 3-0 our last results at Craven Cottage. Oh dear...

Hughton should stay until the end of the season. Nobody else deserves to cop the blame for this mess if we're relegated. He inherited a good attacking squad that was full of goals, froze out keys players, disillusioned stalwarts and converted us into a poor defensive team. He has been backed in the transfer market but has made poor buys in key positions, so he can only blame himself for that. As nice as a bloke and as good a representation of the club he is in the media he's too cautious and lacks command and good enough tactical ideas to be a prem manager. 

He needs to go in the summer regardless of what happens between now and the end of the season. Even if we win 3/4 games in our SUPER HARD run in and stay up. The football under him is just dire to watch and there haven't been any signs of progression over the past two seasons. We're so lacking in creativity and completely unambitious. I've said this before, but I'd rather us play in the championship and play quality attacking football now that we're institutionally debt free. Bring an exciting prospect manager in if we go down, or go for some proven quality if we stay up.

Had enough of this now.

Another galling thing is that Leicester would be an easy away game for me to attend, just five minutes walking distance. Bet we go down now


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

If Mel doesn't do his best to sign Amalfitano now then he's a fucking idiot.
























And should let his daughter take over as manager :ass


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Rush said:


> b/c you don't come up against such a shite side every week. Come on, i could score a few past Elliot in goal.





Kiz said:


> because you can't play against rob elliot and dan gosling all season


True but I meant why didn't we use this system? Instead we persisted with wing play with shit wingers, put Kagawa on the bench for 3/4 of the season then got Mata in January and played him on the wing for a couple of months.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I really got to get my shit together don't I lads


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

West Brom were shite btw. Absolutely fuckern shite. We completely controlled the game and found spaces with the baggies' defence being wide open time and time again, but we constantly put in woeful crosses and shots though.

Shit teams with underperforming managers must love seeing Norwich come up on the fixture list. Like when we gifted Meulensteen's Fulham an away win last December and Ole's Cardiff a home win after we dominated a couple months ago.

I'm sure this conversation just occurred:

"We could be cream caked if we don't win several games" - Khan

"Don't worry...ALONG COME NORWICH!" - Felix Magath


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Slient Alarm said:


> True but I meant why didn't we use this system? Instead we persisted with wing play with shit wingers, put Kagawa on the bench for 3/4 of the season then got Mata in January and played him on the wing for a couple of months.



3 reasons

Moyes
Rooney
RVP

They both can't play with mata and kagawa or moyes just isn't the man to get it working.


----------



## obby

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Great result for us today. Kagawa is of immense quality. If we keep this up, maybe we can finish in sixth.

it only hurts when i laugh


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Young has torn ligaments in his hand apparently.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Liam Miller said:


> 3 reason's
> 
> Moyes
> Rooney
> RVP
> 
> They both can't play with mata and kagawa or moyes just isn't the man to get it working.


Gotta be honest RvP becoming non factor the first 2 can go with that.

Soon as Mata brought the writing on the wall for someone we all knew mata best as no10 but idea was play Mata on right, adnan on left, Rooney in hole & RvP up top. Moyes tried it the mufc fans myself included were all excited by that front 4 & football it would bring but It never gelled & we looked slow & predictable in our play as a result. Since then tried few different formations moving to a 4-3-3/4-2-3-1 & tried different players in front 4 in different areas see what happens. Common thing I see is that when RvP wasnt there & Mata was no10 we look far better in movement, slicker passing & more threat in final 3rd. 

Think Moyes would never say it & his not alone here but SAF found this out in 2012 that Rooney isn't a no10. Saf got kagawa in to play off Rooney that summer IMO that was idea but when signing RvP become far more then just option it altered the plans & last year SAF willing or appeared to want ship out Rooney so kagawa play off RvP next season instead. Soon as kagawa or Mata mainly played as no10 we look better as a team in the attack & another factor is when RvP not there we move ball faster & players making runs in behind & no9 is making that Space for others & himself to attack in. Sadly RvP is more of a static no9 doesn't have pace to stretch side nor does move ball fast enough unlike Rooney chicha & welbeck. RvP far more clinical finisher & ability make something out of nothing in box is something that holds over rest but in his general play it doesn't suit us or team having him there right now. 

Maybe says its been a Blessing in disguise that RvP got that injury but doesn't look great for RvP if I'm being honest in long haul. His attitude also been poor this season & he will be 31 in summer so at age where you expect him to be replaced & time will be limited in future for us if he wants stay he will only be as squad player/bench player next season as well. If an offer came in for RvP that was decent I imagine it would be seriously looked at by the club. Not saying that we will sell him for sure or that RvP even wants to leave but his injury has benefited everybody else in the attack for us the only players who failed to impress/shine are players who aren't good enough for us at this level (young & Toni to an extent). We look better team when kagawa is with Mata in hole & think adnan looked oddly refreshed again & when his around have added pace & player who attacks defenders at any point soon as gets the ball & get the right CF around doesn't matter who it is Rooney welbeck chicha or dare say even next season Powell all offer up qualities to stretch sides, pace to hang off shoulders of defenders & movement to create space for the rest of attack that RvP doesn't have. Some football played in parts recently has all come about with few things happening, welbeck starting, using adnan in right situations, Mata in the hole, kagawa in the 11 when Mata is around & when RvP isn't on the pitch maybe is more of a telling factor .


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



alex1997 said:


> Young has torn ligaments in his hand apparently.


Ohh no what will we do.

:kagawa


----------



## God™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Charlie Adam is a cunt. I hope someone breaks his leg one day.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I need to get the negativity out of my head and make a positive post. *Anybody who's unfamiliar with the championship should probably read this*.

*Congratulations must be sent Leicester City's way* (I'm a Norfolk exile living there atm) *and especially Nigel Pearson for reaching the premier league*. I'm not sure how many people are aware of Leicester's recent history but the job that Pearson has performed for the Foxes over two spells has been nothing short of sensational. After a complete mess of a season in 07/08 when they changed managers multiple times and were relegated from the championship (as Pearson kept Saints up as caretaker boss) Pearson took over Leicester in the summer of 08 and used his limited budget to make astute signings such as the pacey Lloyd Dyer (free from MK Dons), Jack Hobbs (loaned from Liverpool) and Tom Cleverley (loaned from united, I guess he found his level there), after losing key young defender Richard Stearman and centre half stalwart Gareth McAuley. He also rejuvenated £1.5 million flop signing Matty Fryatt's career, keeping faith in the misfiring striker who went on to score 27 goals that season and fire Leicester to the league one title with 96 points, scoring 84 and conceding just 39. They absolutely romped that league.

Many predicted Leicester to consolidate in mid table during the 09/10 championship season after making modest purchases in the transfer market while also losing promising young left back Joe Mattock to WBA. However Pearson guided Leicester to fifth with 76 points, before they lost to Cardiff in the playoff semi finals on penalties. Another good season for Pearson, albeit slightly disappointing, was sadly undermined by the late season King Power takeover negotiations and future boss Paulo Sousa attending the playoff semi finals with Leicester's prospective new owners. King Power told Milan Mandaric that they would only buy the club on the basis that they could install a "name" manager. Sousa, having been a journeyman player for a number of big clubs, fit King Power's misguided vision and Pearson soon resigned after effectively being forced out.

What followed was an absolute disaster. Sousa undertrained (in terms of fitness) Leicester's squad in the 2010 pre-season and placed a greater emphasis on technical training. This caused Leicester's players to lack the required stamina to compete in gritty championship matches, leaving the club lying in the bottom three with just one win and five points after nine games. Sousa then parted ways with the club on 1/10/10. So much for name value.

Unfortunately, the same mistake was made twice. An even bigger name signing was then brought in, but this time it was someone with something of a proven track record in management. Sven Goran-Eriksson. Leicester fans regarded this as the appointment that would take them to the next level and establish them as a premier league force one again. Unfortunately that pipe dream never quite worked out. Goran-Eriksson's lack of player knowledge within the lower league transfer market was completely exposed as he created a "legacy" of expensive and unmotivated loan signings. A poor year of unorganised and non progressive football soon followed before Goran-Eriksson was ousted just over a year after his initial appointment, with Leciester lying 13th in mid table with a lopsided squad.

So after eighteen months of fuckery the naïve King Power company would finally return to square one. Nigel Pearson returned and buried the hatchet when many lesser men would have drove it further into the back of those they begrudge. Lessons were learnt as the people at King Power realised that name value will only take you so far. What followed was a huge rebuilding job after the mess that was made by Eriksson. Pearson spent the rest of the season reinstalling his ethics into the team, making them organised and tougher to beat, before guiding them to a respectable 9th place finish. Then the old Pearson style Leicester re-emerged in 2012/2013 as they reached the playoffs, finishing sixth before losing the playoff semi finals 3-2 on aggregate. This season they have absolutely torn up the championship and have looked an easy bet for promotion for at least two months. Players who were previously frozen out under Sven, such as the electric Lloyd Dyer, have returned to their old pomp and shown that the confidence and faith that Pearson installed into them wasn't misguided.

While Pearson must be commended for taking Leicester to the premier league, he must also be praised for rebuilding Leicester as a club in general. More importantly, one has to respect the courage and character of a man who managed to put past personal issues behind him in order to finish off the job that he started. This story includes a lesson that many clubs with grand ideas could learn, but unfortunately these tales still occur, with the most recent example being the Mackay/Tan saga that has led to Solskjaer's misguided appointment and destruction of Mackay's brilliantly organised foundation work.

Hopefully King Power show some faith in Pearson next season if his team are living on the edge. He certainly deserves it.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:hudd :hudd :hudd :hudd *SWANSEA CITY CAN SUCK HULL CITY'S CLEAN SHEET HAMMER!!!!!!! YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!* :hudd :hudd :hudd :hudd​


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



alex1997 said:


> Young has torn ligaments in his hand apparently.


Wanking injury, no doubt.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Absolutely stellar Championship post Andre.

In other news, Birmingham beating Doncaster 3-1 away almost keeps them from relegation now. It's Doncaster's first loss in nine when everyone had written the Blues off, although their away form has been stellar this season compared to the dreadful home form. On loan Man Utd striker Macheda is so GOAT at this level it's ridiculous. Randolph the keeper was solid as per and if only Carson Yeung could fall to his death in some tragic bungee jumping accident the club would have a big platform for next year.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Clark gets way too much shit from sections of the blues support. He's done a good job considering the circumstances. I can't see the ownership situation getting any better either seeing as about half of hong kong seems to own a share of the club.

Blues can't seem to catch a break when it comes to owners. It's been one dickhead regime after another.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Agreed, Cliffy. Some of the people who phone in onto BBC WM and give Franksy grief about Lee Clark is mostly unwarranted, the guy has had 0 transfer budget all year and can only sign loanees. To me, he's done a damn good job of keeping Birmingham in the Championship, and that's respectable. If the club can get sold and hopefully Zigic can take his WOAT somewhere else and get the fuck off the wage bill then it's a far greater platform to do something next year than the shit that Clark's had to deal with this year.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Looking forward to going in dry on West Ham :max

Edit: Seabs plz add the other Max smileys too. i went to an awful lot of trouble googling them pics, had to open a new tab and everything


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

You won't need to go in dry. Kevin Nolan is a big Liverpool fan, cunt will probably smash in a few own goals for you.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



God™ said:


> Charlie Adam is a cunt. I hope someone breaks his leg one day.


I'm still absolutely amazed that Adam, Lampard and Pieters didn't get booked.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Kompany on motd, much cringe and gary licky ass incoming.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

oh look

we won

yay


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:lol how far offside was silva.

Also how the fuck are we above southampton by as many ponts as we are, yet spurs can go back above us who everytime i've seen them have been shite and saints mostly always play great.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Liam Miller said:


> :lol how far offside was silva.
> 
> Also how the fuck are we above southampton by as many ponts as we are, yet spurs can go back above us who everytime i've seen them have been shite and saints mostly always play great.


Because as good as Saints play, people always overrate them.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> Looking forward to going in dry on West Ham :max
> 
> Edit: Seabs plz add the other Max smileys too. i went to an awful lot of trouble googling them pics, had to open a new tab and everything


:lmao:lmao

Some Alfie Moon smileys would be quality too.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Because as good as Saints play, people always overrate them.


Most likely, maybe everytime spurs have been on tv they've been smashed more times than not and that's why i have the perception about them being utterly crap.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Southampton would be doing better if they didn't realise they had nothing to play for by like December. *


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Houghton aka Hughton got hit in the head with one of them silly clapper things, shocking from Andre tbh.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Ray Houghton was at the norwich game? News to me.

As inept as Hughton is, he doesn't deserve that treatment. Absolutely disgraceful. It's a good job that we have all seated stadiums though, because you know, that eliminates stupid fan behaviour :deandre 

Pearson sounded just a bit tipsy on the fls :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Houghton or hughton whatever :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Ray Houghton was actually at the game today, he was commentating on my stream lel :hendo2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Maybe he also got it in the head.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Seabs said:


> *Southampton would be doing better if they didn't realise they had nothing to play for by like December. *


Harsh. Our performance levels have been fine. Our issue is we always conspire to concede terrible goals or get stuffed by reffing. The issue with that is that because we generally play well, when we concede goals they are almost always against the run of play. Conceding against the run of play always knocks us back and maybe due to having a young team we struggle mentally to recover.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

why can't we play Newcastle every week for the rest of the season? :moyes1

Nani Mata Kagawa behind Rooney would be sweet for next weekend, bit of a blessing that jobber Young is injured.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Mata had a stonker yesterday. Funny how well players can perform in their actual position.:moyes1

Glad the relegation battle looks a bit closer now with Fulham & West Brom winning. Pity Cardiff couldn't get a result to make it tighter but Palace were superb tbf. Ole got schooled. What was he thinking taking that job?!

Really up for Everton/Arsenal today, hope they smash Arsenal, although 1-0 will suffice. They're in good form, and so's Barkley, so maybe. Liverpool win too please.(Y)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Rooney did well yesterday to make it into the Sun's team of the day.....


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

edit: my bad. 




















ynwa.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Koff Arteta, dude seriously needs to be dropped.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



AlexHumph said:


> Koff Arteta, dude seriously needs to be dropped.


Who would you replace him with?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

NAISMITHHHHHH!!!:saul


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Hope Everton fucking crush these cunts. Eat shit Wenger you fucking POS.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

LUUUUKKKKKKAAAAAKKKKUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

FUCK YOU WENGER


----------



## Cliffy

My god

Lukaku

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

What a player!. I just hope he doesn't go back to Chelsea with the way they treated him.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

This is just delightful.

Hopefully Arsenal miss out on the top four trophy and those with their heads up Wenger's arse finally see sense and realise what an unambitious prick he's been.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Thomas Vermaelen you good for nothing prick. How the fuck does this idiot not know that Romelu Lukaku, his INTERNATIONAL TEAM MATE is fucking left footed. I swear to god Vermaelen is one of the dumbest footballers I have ever seen. It's a shame because the other aspects of his game aren't bad, but he's thick as pig shit. Give my Philippe Senderos, Sebastien Squallaci, Pascal Cygan, Igor fucking Stepanovs, anyone over this moron. Yes, I'm mad. I'm sick of these feeble performances where any team with a bit of skill and some desire can just steamroll us. I'm sick of idiots playing for our club because all our decent players seem to spend a minimum of half a season on the injury table.


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

You're onto something Nige. Wenger should have been more like the Venky's and tried to sign Ronaldinho.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Mentioned this at the start of the season, but if Arsenal finish fifth then that should probably be it for Wenger. By doing the bare minimum and finishing top four he can justify keeping his job, just. Regardless of a cup win fifth isn't good enough.

Come on Everton. DARE TO DREAM :martinez


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

2 very good goals by Everton.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*Arsenal getting killed down their left hand side away from home yet again. Monreal is exceptionally gash as a defender. Martinez playing Lukaku out right to exploit that was kinda genius on his behalf.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



#dealwithit said:


> You're onto something Nige. Wenger should have been more like the Venky's and tried to sign Ronaldinho.


Or maybe an injured Kim Kallstrom? You've gotta do what you've gotta do to push for that title right?! Wenger deserves this.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

EAT SHIT WENGER YOU FUCKING TOOL.

PLEASE BRING ON DEULO SO HE CAN SCORE AND SEND A HUGE FUCK YOU TO WENGER FROM BARCA.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Arsenal away day thumping on the cards again against a rival. #Standard

*#LOVEIT*


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:ti


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



#dealwithit said:


> Thomas Vermaelen you good for nothing prick. How the fuck does this idiot not know that Romelu Lukaku, his INTERNATIONAL TEAM MATE is fucking left footed. I swear to god Vermaelen is one of the dumbest footballers I have ever seen. It's a shame because the other aspects of his game aren't bad, but he's thick as pig shit. Give my Philippe Senderos, Sebastien Squallaci, Pascal Cygan, Igor fucking Stepanovs, anyone over this moron. Yes, I'm mad. I'm sick of these feeble performances where any team with a bit of skill and some desire can just steamroll us. I'm sick of idiots playing for our club because all our decent players seem to spend a minimum of half a season on the injury table.


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Vader said:


> :lmao


Go fuck yourself. See you in a week.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I love Everton lmao. 

Martinez on dat possession time. 

Arsenal on dat meltdown time.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Seamus Coleman just took Cazorla's soul


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



#dealwithit said:


> Go fuck yourself. See you in a week.


:lmao :lmao :lmao










Tell me more about your feelings.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



#dealwithit said:


> Thomas Vermaelen you good for nothing prick. How the fuck does this idiot not know that Romelu Lukaku, his INTERNATIONAL TEAM MATE is fucking left footed. I swear to god Vermaelen is one of the dumbest footballers I have ever seen. It's a shame because the other aspects of his game aren't bad, but he's thick as pig shit. Give my Philippe Senderos, Sebastien Squallaci, Pascal Cygan, Igor fucking Stepanovs, anyone over this moron. Yes, I'm mad. I'm sick of these feeble performances where any team with a bit of skill and some desire can just steamroll us. I'm sick of idiots playing for our club because all our decent players seem to spend a minimum of half a season on the injury table.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Certainly a Super Sunday so far. The goal difference swing could be significant too. Everton have some tough games left compared to Arsenal though. I hope they can go on and do it. I mean, if Wenger doesn't get the highly prestigious top four trophy...


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

So Brickhouse, you berated everyone that said Arsenal would not challenge all the way for the title and that normal service would resume seeing them fall down the table. You said the past meant nothing and this is a new team. Thoughts?

Good thing you never took that bet with me, btw. You'd have been gone.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Not sure how a "top four" team can be so spineless away at better sides on a consistent basis. They just crumble at the first sign of pressure. Think Spurs are one of the few "decent" away teams Arsenal have beaten in the league this season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

still no win since this :lmao










this was arsenal's chance, with the rest of last seasons top 4 changing managers and arsenal breaking their transfer record


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

10's to everyone, I'm not going to heap praise on anyone in particular as it was a perfect team performance, it could have been 5 or 6 for us.

So far both :martinez & :brodgers have managed to not only get their fist inside Wenger, they managed to get the entire arm up to the shoulder inside Wenger. If Wenger is in a job next season, I wouldn't be surprised if the brodge and Martinez are completely inside Wenger. 

We've managed to take 18 points out of a possible 18 points, compared to Arsenal who have taken 5 points from a possible 18. The race is on. :ken


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

That Chezzers selfie is cringe-worthy.

Really would like Everton to get top four. They still have a tough stretch, regardless Martinez has done a remarkable job with this team. Such a likeable manager. We need to hold on to Lukaku next season. Much better than the crap we have right now. 

Would be amazing to see Arsenal lose to Wigan next week.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I couldn't be more happy. 

There is no one out there who deserves this more than that miserable cunt Wenger.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Redd Foxx, Alex, Brickhouse, Bananas and all you other Arsenal fans who are feeling down:










xx


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Let's be honest we should have expected Arsenal to flop this hard near the end of the season. They always do.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Today has been good. Everton were great to watch, Arsenal's ineptitude was great to watch, me breaking Bananas with one gif was glorious as we are now one terrible poster down. You can all thank me whenever you like.

I've got about half this Liverpool squad in my dream team too so I'll win either way off the game.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Kiz said:


>


https://vine.co/v/MiPnHxWZmrF

Arteta had the worst possible day.

Booed, scored an own goal, had all of his friends turn on him and now hate him and Barkley who idolised Arteta ended up dropping him.


----------



## AEA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

If Liverpool were to fuck up as well, today would be a great day.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

As great as all this is, it's going to be unbearable when the Arsenal fans who still worship Wenger celebrate winning the FA Cup like it's back-to-back Champions League wins. If you support another club in the top 5/6, you'd be pretty happy with him staying at Arsenal I guess?


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I reckon if they somehow mess up and not win the fa cup Wengers out. He just has to be.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

How gutless, thank you Arsenal for another great game and season...
Just call it quit Wenger, the first 500 games were great with you. Win the Cup and Im going to forget games 501 to 100X.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Ridiculous effort from Suarez, deserved a goal.

No player in the world has been better in their domestic league this season. Not Messi, Ronaldo, Ibra, no one. He's insanely good.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The fact it took Arsenal to go 3-0 down to make the first sub pretty much summed him up. Utter dinosaur of a manager. 

Yeah, they might play 1-2's around teams in the bottom half of the table but they're utter pony when it comes to teams on their level. No fight, no determination. Once they get a few firm challenges thrown into them they shit themselves and go into their shells.

Also, Brickhouse be at home watching the game like



Spoiler















:ti


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Barkley :lmao What a scrote.

Waiting until Arteta has his back turned and then shoves him over. Hardman.


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

This game...somebody please gouge out my eyes.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Fucking Andy Carroll.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Utterly disgraceful refereeing. What is the point of having linesman when you disagree with their decision? Potentially a very very costly error.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Haha get fucked you scouse bastards.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Haha get fucked you scouse bastards.


Reported.


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

WEST HAM BUS IS PARKED,


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

That was West Ham's chance.

Liverpool will win it now.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Thread title needs changing, Moyes is the messiah now.

Arsenal fans go Bananas

Or

Arsenal are shit

Both shall suffice.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

No surprise the ref wants to even it up


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Probably the most blatant levelling up decision from a referee ever.

He was shit scared of the abuse he was going to get for ending Liverpool's title challenge so he was always going to give them everything.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

*The best part is in the time they spent babbling over the decision they could have allowed Liverpool to challenge it and see it clearly was a foul on a video replay. Probably would have been dealt with quicker doing that too. *



#dealwithit said:


> Go fuck yourself. See you in a week.


*Don't think so :torres*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Oh please Wenger, just fuck off. I can't believe that piece of shit Giroud has had 2 seasons of unmitigated run as our lone striker.

Klopp or Simeone plz.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

refs paid off, oil money, etc etc


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Away Record vs. the Big Teams:

vs. United 1-0
vs. City 6-3
vs. Liverpool 5-1
vs. Chelsea 6-0
vs. Everton 3-0

Home Record:

vs. United 0-0
vs. Chelsea 0-0
vs. Liverpool 2-0
vs. Everton 1-1
vs. City 1-1

FFS


----------



## Andre

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Fuck off West Ham, you utter bunch of pikey level raw dogs eggs. I'll never get those 90 minutes of my life back.

Mark of champions winning a game like that. Play shit away at utter cloggers who grind everything out, yet still win. Please win the title Liverpool. Great results today in general. There's a new guard in the premier league.

Liverpool/Citeh though :moyes1 Epic game coming up.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



united_07 said:


> No surprise the ref wants to even it up





Slient Alarm said:


> Probably the most blatant levelling up decision from a referee ever.
> 
> He was shit scared of the abuse he was going to get for ending Liverpool's title challenge so he was always going to give them everything.


:banderas Adrian got the ball first up and then had a grab at Flanno to trip him up and stop him from simply hitting it into the empty net.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

City better deal with these pack of cunts next week. I have faith in you, Kizwell.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Rush said:


> :banderas Adrian got the ball first up and then had a grab at Flanno to trip him up and stop him from simply hitting it into the empty net.


Yeah that was going to happen :banderas


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Razor King said:


> Away Record vs. the Big Teams:
> 
> vs. United 1-0
> vs. City 6-3
> vs. Liverpool 5-1
> vs. Chelsea 6-0
> vs. Everton 3-0
> 
> Home Record:
> 
> vs. United 0-0
> vs. Chelsea 0-0
> vs. Liverpool 2-0
> vs. Everton 1-1
> vs. City 1-1
> 
> FFS


While I am very certain that Wenger should not be given a new deal unless he both wins the FA Cup AND finishes top four, how is United a "big team" this season and Spurs aren't?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Yeah that was going to happen :banderas


It could have, which is precisely the point :brodgers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Haha get fucked you scouse bastards.


Disgusting and you have been reported :evil: lol

How many penalties have we had this season? Gotta be at least 15 :|


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> City better deal with these pack of cunts next week. I have faith in you, Kizwell.


:brodgers

Someone sounds a little angry. Poor Joel.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:mark:


----------



## Goku

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Rush said:


> It could have, which is precisely the point :brodgers


Flannagan gets a touch on the ball, which is then in run. Adrian touched it but didn't manage to keep it. There's a coming together of both players.

PELANTY


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Destiny said:


> :brodgers
> 
> Someone sounds a little angry. Poor Joel.


It's not anger. It's worry.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I didn't think it was a pelanty, but then again, the HOOFING HAMMERS goal was never a goal.



Joel said:


> It's not anger. It's worry.


Don't stress. The title is yours.


----------



## Boo Radley

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

A poor refereeing display on a couple of occasions at least but a fair result. West Ham have pretty much wrapped up survival now and was pretty pleased with the performance. Was expecting a thrashing from Liverpool here so losing by just one goal and Suarez and Sturridge not getting on the score sheet and only losing with a couple of penalties wasn't bad at all.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I must say, Liverpool are doing a fine job of getting all the decisions United used to.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Brickhouse said:


> While I am very certain that Wenger should not be given a new deal unless he both wins the FA Cup AND finishes top four, how is United a "big team" this season and Spurs aren't?


United are United. Spurs are LOL Spurs.

And, David f'kin Moyes got 4/6 points against us. Imagine that!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Flannagan gets a touch on the ball, which is then in run. Adrian touched it but didn't manage to keep it. There's a coming together of both players.
> 
> PELANTY


don't forget the sneaky grab on the ankle :brodgers



Hank Scorpio said:


> Disgusting and you have been reported :evil: lol
> 
> How many penalties have we had this season? Gotta be at least 15 :|


12 according to the commentary.



ArnoldTricky said:


> I must say, Liverpool are doing a fine job of getting all the decisions United used to.


I don't recall United getting dicked by decisions like we were in the first half with big Andy starting wrestlemania early.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Destiny said:


> Don't stress. The title is yours.


Nah. We had it in our hands, then Foy put a road block in our way and then last week we decided to just throw it completely away.

It's between you and City now. And as much as it PAINS me to say, you've both played the best football in the league, so fair enough. But I gotta hope City wins it.


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

:max


----------



## united_07

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ArnoldTricky said:


> I must say, Liverpool are doing a fine job of getting all the decisions United used to.


perhaps they will finally understand that if you dominate games and spend the majority of time in the oppositions box you will inevitably get more penalties, instead of crying FA conspiracy theories


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Don't know how people can say that Liverpool's second wasn't a Penalty, the keeper grabbed his ankle and brought him down, how much more of penalty could it of been?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Joel said:


> Nah. We had it in our hands, then Foy put a road block in our way and then last week we decided to just throw it completely away.
> 
> It's between you and City now. And as much as it PAINS me to say, you've both played the best football in the league, so fair enough. But I gotta hope City wins it.


In all honesty its pretty even between all 3 sides at this point. But City/Chelsea are going to win :side:



danny_boy said:


> Don't know how people can say that Liverpool's second wasn't a Penalty, the keeper grabbed his ankle and brought him down, how much more of penalty could it of been?


pretty much. People like to be WUMs though :draper2


----------



## Brock

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Sam Allardyce :lol


----------



## Joel

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Rush said:


> In all honesty its pretty even between all 3 sides at this point. But City/Chelsea are going to win :side:


I think it was before we lost to Palace, but now we have to hope City lose and draw in these last fixtures and for us to win the five remaining games (Anfield including). I can't see it happening. Yeah, we're technically still it, but I don't think it's realistic for us anymore. 

Tuesday is our big day now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Brickhouse said:


> The pleasure of cute thread title changes must be why Joel was too afraid to put up his mod-ship on a bet.





Brickhouse said:


> It is not a mass conspiracy. Just a sign that some people really love to hate Arsenal (some of which is still rooted in '90s xenophobia as well as resentment of French elitism) and often aren't bothered by things like facts and consistency in that pursuit.





Brickhouse said:


> I have long lost count of how many internet discussions I have seen about matches Arsenal lost where Gunner fans claimed to be the better side based on possession, chances, referee misses, etc. and been called losers.
> 
> Now LFC supporters make the same claims in a match they lost to Arsenal and they seemingly have the backing of other club's supporters, the same people who no doubt rub it in that this is a futile mentality of Gooners.
> 
> Hilarity. In spades.





Curry said:


> Based on tonight's performance I'd be surprised if you made top 4.





Brickhouse said:


> Hello Curry! Goodbye Curry credibility!


Hilarity. In spades.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Is baiting the mongs a bannable (?) offence? I'm sure I could cleanse this thread with my talents.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Baiting is bannable, just ask DA :brodgers


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

I wouldn't know m8

I'm still here :max


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Give it time.


Feel free to give me suggestions for cute thread titles mocking Arsenal. I'm feeling lazy but I know how much Brickhouse appreciates them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

The 90's xenophobia and resentment against French elitism is a big deal.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

See I could do you all a favour and #dealwith the other morons. I need the rules relaxing and a reward at the end once I claim some scalps.


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*










PELANTY

Looks like we *still* have a few favourable decisions to come our way before the universe evens itself out

Leading the Prem against all the odds :max


----------



## EGame

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Nothing pleases me more than to see Arsene losing grip. He is the biggest shitcunt in the PL right now and deserves every ounce of failure coming at him. Always the first to question and blame other clubs for the way they are run, from blaming buying/selling/loaning of players, youth systems, financing, tactics etc...Literally every aspect of the game you can think of. He's so bitter and miserable, his attitude towards Pep really shows it.

I will cheer for Everton with every drop of blood in my body to see them get 4th place. Martinez has done a fantastic job.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

arsenal players devastated after lukaku's goal


----------



## Vader

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Who's the mong circled on the right? Did he play Lurch in the Addams Family?


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

He's gone...

http://www.canaries.co.uk/news/article/20140406-adams-hughton-norwich-city-manager-1471649.aspx




> Full Norwich City club statement.
> 
> 
> 
> NORWICH City can confirm Chris Hughton, Colin Calderwood and Paul Trollope have parted company with the Club with immediate effect - and former Canary winger and FA Youth Cup-winning coach Neil Adams has been appointed as First Team Manager.
> 
> 
> 
> The Norwich City Board has taken the decision to give the Club the maximum chance to secure the points required between now and the end of the season to ensure retention of our Barclays Premier League status.
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Adams, 48, steps up from his current role as our Under-18s Coach with a wealth of experience as a player, having won a league title with Everton in 1987 and made 206 appearances in all competitions as a stalwart wide player for Norwich City between 1993 and 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> He moved into the Club's youth coaching set-up and last year guided the young Canaries to their first FA Youth Cup triumph in 30 years, courtesy of a shock victory over Chelsea in the final, in which his side won both legs.
> 
> 
> 
> His long experience as a player, coach and as a media analyst for BBC local radio means Neil understands the Club and its fans extremely well and the Club is sure the Canary supporters will unite behind Neil and the team for the crucial games ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the Club would like to place on record it's sincere thanks to Chris Hughton, Colin Calderwood and Paul Trollope for all of their hard work on behalf of the Club since they took over in June 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris's achievement in guiding City to an 11th-place finish in the Premier League last season was an excellent one and he has represented the Club with dignity throughout his tenure.
> 
> 
> 
> However the recent run of four defeats in our last six Premier League games and six consecutive away league defeats, left the Club with no choice but to act, with five games still to play in the current campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> On the appointment of Neil Adams, David McNally said: "Neil is a progressive and successful coach who has served this Club as a player and a member of our coaching staff in exemplary fashion over two decades. With our fantastic fans getting behind Neil and the team in the games ahead we will greatly improve our chances of a successful end to the current campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Adams said: "To say that I am delighted to have been offered the opportunity of managing Norwich City Football Club would be a massive understatement.
> 
> 
> 
> "People know what this club means to me, and so it goes without saying that we will be doing everything possible to ensure that we maintain our top-flight status for next season.
> 
> 
> 
> "These final five games will be a huge test for us, and everyone must step up to the mark. But with the full backing of these magnificent Norwich supporters we will have every chance of achieving our objective."
> 
> 
> 
> The Club will not be commenting further today but will hold a press conference on Monday.


Not sure what to think. Neil Adams in charge? Wow. Wouldn't be happy if he copped the blame for us going down.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Should have let Hughton finish the season. Their next game against Fulham is really important. I still think they go down, changing the manager this late in the season isn't going to change the fact that they have a really tough final four games. Not sure any manager would be able to dig them out of the hole Hughton got them in.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Agreed. He deserved to go at the end of the season either way, but this is woeful timing. I said last November that if we were going to pull the trigger then that should have been the time. We didn't. Now we're in this mess with a CRUCIAL game against Fulham and a mega tough four game run in. Fuckern warz.

Mind you, under Hughton we were terrible away, so a loss away at Fulham would have been likely with the way they've improved and the way we've played most of the season. Not to mention our shite record at Craven Cottage. So I will take a dead cat bounce, seeing as the season hasn't got long enough left for the cat to fall to the floor after the bounce.

The Hughton reign was an utter disaster outside the ten game undefeated streak of 2012. Consistently atrocious performances, destroying our attacking qualities with overly cautious tactics, fielding reserves in the 12/13 league cup qf against Villa at home, piss poor results since December 2012, losing to non-league Luton at home in the FA Cup, disillusioning key players and stalwarts (Hoolahan and Holt), signing dross strikers to replace cheaper ones with better goal records, making us incredibly dull to watch, making one million subs that never paid off, too many batterings coupled with feeble performances. Etc. Et fucking cetera.

His positive legacy? A top bloke and a good representation of the club in terms of media. He also made some very good signings in the summer of 2012, while he showed some imagination in the 2013 window (despite it not working out), but not much else unfortunately. He's really a decent championship manager who was a bit out of his depth in the prem due to incredibly limited tactical nous/flexibility.

Best of luck to Chris. I hope he does well in the future. Glenn Roeder he is not.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Sack your manager while you're 17th with 5 games left. Madness. Absolute madness.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



united_07 said:


> arsenal players devastated after lukaku's goal


Vivianos deffo been on the beak seeing as he has nothing else to do.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



ROUSEY said:


> Hilarity. In spades.


No one will ever care about an invalid like you the way you care about me. Get a fucking life.



Razor King said:


> United are United. Spurs are LOL Spurs.
> 
> And, David f'kin Moyes got 4/6 points against us. Imagine that!


You are still skewing the narrative in a way that suits your point. If Spurs took 4/6 against us, they'd suddenly be a "big team." And they have been a much better club than Everton in recent years, even though you have the Toffees in that category.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Awful decision to sack Hughton now. Why give him all this time just to sack him now? Horrendous.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Is that another one past his sell by date? I take great offence to a man like Mozza being called an invalid. Insults are not allowed on this forum!!!!


----------



## CGS

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Guessing they are hoping a change of atmosphere can give them a little boost for the last few games but realistically like Andre said if they were really gonna get rid of him, it should have been done ages ago. Not now with a bunch of crucial games ahead and mega pressure one everyone at the club. Just really bad timing overall


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Btw this is Neil Adams' cv from the past decade:

Winning the FA Youth Cup final in 2013.

Bringing through some good youngsters like the Murphy twins.

Working on Canary call.

Being asked the infamous question of "WHUT DO THEY DO IN TYRAYNUN NEIL?!!!" during the end of the Worthy out era.

Being asked how big his cock was, live on Canary call.




So, a bit of a mixed bag really. It's going to be interesting one way or another.

*EDIT:*



CGS said:


> Guessing they are hoping a change of atmosphere can give them a little boost for the last few games but realistically like Andre said if they were really gonna get rid of him, it should have been done ages ago. Not now with a bunch of crucial games ahead and mega pressure one everyone at the club. Just really bad timing overall


This is definitely part of it. The atmosphere has been poisonous at Carra Rud recently. So tense and bitty. Although to be fair the fans got behind the team brilliantly against WBA, but the team didn't deliver.

Hopefully Adams does what Gunn did by winning his first game. We can ignore the rest of Gunn's reign because we only have five games left :side:

Fuck Norwich for dampening my Mania buzz after I got the shit WBA result out of my head. Could have waited until tomorrow to make the announcement, the inconsiderate bastards!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Plz Norwich get Pardew in the summer. Plz, a million times plz.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Only Sherwood or Allardyce would hurt me more than that. One of those choices will happen now though because I've slagged them all off :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

On an unrelated note, that's the last black manager in the four divisions ousted.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Inb4 Sol Campbell speaks about racism :bigron


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



ArnoldTricky said:


> On an unrelated note, that's the last black manager in the four divisions ousted.





Andre said:


> Inb4 Sol Campbell speaks about racism :bigron







:bigron


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Ince is still out of a job isn't he? I'm sure he can let everyone know he's black and the PL needs black managers to worm an interview. 



Brickhouse said:


> No one will ever care about an invalid like you the way you care about me. Get a fucking life.





Brickhouse said:


> Gunner fans have a right to be pissed but let's stop with the ridiculous chicken little shit about having no shot at the league now. Such a statement assumes there is a great team in the EPL this season who can't be touched. That's simply not the case. It's a weird season.


*L*



Brickhouse said:


> Chelsea have a limp scoring record of late (one goal or less in six of their last seven games) and Arsenal have been almost as solid at lack of concessions as the Blues despite two buttfuck crazy games.
> 
> We definitely have a decent chance there, especially if Ramsey is able to inspire upon return. Unfortunately, another stalemate is a real possibility.


*O*​


Vader said:


> WHERE DO GET YOUR INSIDER KNOWLEDGE FROM?!?!?!?!





Brickhouse said:


> Tone deaf to basic cliches.
> 
> Oh that high mind of the poster they call Vader.


*L*​


Brickhouse said:


> The chances at the league title don't look good, but no chance? Fuck that. There is NO GREAT TEAM this year. Chelsea are shit in the context of past champions and make the 2010-11 United squad look like Bayern by comparison at times. This is the time Arsenal turned it up out of nowhere last season. Ramsey is coming back. Nothing is over.


*M E G A L U L Z*​















:woolcock​


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Next weekend is going to be fucking disgusting.

Watching Liverpool vs City, practically praying for a City win.

Come on, you blue bastards. Gerrard cannot be allowed to win a Premier League.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

It's an OUTRAGE he's still here. An outrage, I say!


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I really can't with Wenger anymore. Fuck off you clueless cunt.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Akabusi for the Norwich job please.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Slient Alarm said:


> Next weekend is going to be fucking disgusting.
> 
> Watching Liverpool vs City, practically praying for a City win.
> 
> Come on, you blue bastards. Gerrard cannot be allowed to win a Premier League.


I know this is a bit tongue in cheek but to think there are people that legitimately just could not stand the sight of Gerrard with the trophy is bemusing/small time. Like really really small time


----------



## CGS

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Slient Alarm said:


> Next weekend is going to be fucking disgusting.
> 
> Watching Liverpool vs City, practically praying for a City win.
> 
> Come on, you blue bastards. Gerrard cannot be allowed to win a Premier League.


Couldn't you just wish for a draw? Chelsea are still right behind us afterall :draper2


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

:wenger


Like. Really.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

what kind of terrible human being doesn't like Steven Gerrard?


----------



## Hamada

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Alex Ferguson.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



CamillePunk said:


> what kind of terrible human being doesn't like Steven Gerrard?


DJ's ?


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

That DJ had it coming, let's be hendo here

Steven Gerrard is leading a young group of men towards an unlikely title win, led his country to qualification of the World Cup in Brazil, and donated HALF A MILLION of his own monies to charity.

And that was all just in the last 12 months.

The GOAT human being as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

WTF are Norwich doing? End of the season, fair play, but now? Saying they did it to get the points they need to survive, meaning they think a novice is more qualified than Hughton? Like really? The timing is madness.

And Wenger's bitterness...:lmao


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



ArnoldTricky said:


> On an unrelated note, that's the last black manager in the four divisions ousted.


There's gunna be a shit ton of Rooney rule articles in the coming weeks. Guaranteed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



DA said:


> That DJ had it coming, let's be hendo here
> 
> Steven Gerrard is leading a young group of men towards an unlikely title win, led his country to qualification of the World Cup in Brazil, and donated HALF A MILLION of his own monies to charity.
> 
> And that was all just in the last 12 months.
> 
> The GOAT human being as far as I'm concerned


He's a cunt and always will be a cunt.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

"He's big and he's fucking hard" :ti 

Yeah, this went well for him..

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2516337/Steven-Gerrard-badly-shaken-assaulted-got-Range-Rover-outside-corner-shop-near-home.html

He also runs over children. Runs over kids but when somebody stands up to him he gets "badly shaken", typical wool.

EDIT: Can't beat this gem.. http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/4653041.stm



> "Steven has told us he will not accept our offer of an improved and extended contract because he wants to leave," a Liverpool club statement read.


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Listen, just because all of your teams contain rapists, greedy club-hostage-takers and poverty loan players and are devoid of any GOAT human beings does not mean you should all gang up and take hurtful and slanderous shots at one who is at the club I support.

Plz disperse


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Gerrard is garbage. You want a real inspirational English role model? Look no further than Frank Lampard. I mean sure he's fat, but its an innocent pudge.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Gerrard is a nobhead.

In better news, Southampton are lowering tickets for the Swansea away game; 5 for adults and a quid for the kids. Decent from the club that, been a nice watch along with Everton this season.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*










This image is burned into my memory from constantly checking his transfer situation :lmao He was literally gone one day and then back the next



Vader said:


> In better news, Southampton are lowering tickets for the Swansea away game; 5 for adults and a quid for the kids. Decent from the club that, been a nice watch along with Everton this season.


Now that's a deal


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

It's the very least they could do for the fans after the shameful display yesterday :no:


----------



## obby

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Black Jesus said:


> I really can't with Wenger anymore. Fuck off you clueless cunt.


Don't you still have Wenger in your sig? :banderas


----------



## EGame

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



CamillePunk said:


> what kind of terrible human being doesn't like Steven Gerrard?


He's a colossal ******.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Is that any way to talk about...your father?


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I've never seen Gerrard LOWER HIMSELF to the level of some of the Barca players like for example FORCING a player from a different club who was linked to Liverpool to wear a Liverpool jersey in a public setting.










As you can see here, Barca legend Carlos Puyol is doing this to Cesc Fabregas, who was at the time a member of Arsenal FC. You might also see Pique's hair sticking out from behind Cesc's head

Also, I have never heard Gerrard constantly WHINGE like a fucking bitch about the grass on the pitch being a couple of millimetres too high, like Xavi is known to do.

Unless of course, EGame was actually referring to Slient Alarm, in which case I would retract this post


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



DA said:


> I've never seen Gerrard LOWER HIMSELF to the level of some of the Barca players like for example FORCING a player from a different club who was linked to Liverpool to wear a Liverpool jersey in a public setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here, Barca legend Carlos Puyol is doing this to Cesc Fabregas, who was at the time a member of Arsenal FC. You might also see Pique's hair sticking out from behind Cesc's head
> 
> Also, I have never heard Gerrard constantly WHINGE like a fucking bitch about the grass on the pitch being a couple of millimetres too high, like Xavi is known to do.


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

1. You know the story behind that pic

2. That doesn't prove anything

3. Are you suggesting that wearing an Everton kit makes somebody a colossal ******, in which case I would have to agree


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Look past the picture Denis. Don't try and make excuses for it.

That is the closest you'll ever see Steven Gerrard to the Premier League trophy.


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

The Premier League trophy isn't even in that pic 

lel


----------



## Vader

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Yes that's Brickhouse too! Me and Moz are clearly the Mong Hunters.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



DA said:


> I've never seen Gerrard LOWER HIMSELF to the level of some of the Barca players like for example FORCING a player from a different club who was linked to Liverpool to wear a Liverpool jersey in a public setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here, Barca legend Carlos Puyol is doing this to Cesc Fabregas, who was at the time a member of Arsenal FC. You might also see Pique's hair sticking out from behind Cesc's head
> 
> Also, I have never heard Gerrard constantly WHINGE like a fucking bitch about the grass on the pitch being a couple of millimetres too high, like Xavi is known to do.
> 
> Unless of course, EGame was actually referring to Slient Alarm, in which case I would retract this post


Yes, Puyol putting a shirt on Cesc is as low as running over 10 year old cyclists, assaulting DJs in nightclubs and wanking off to Joe 'better than Messi' Cole.

Gerrard is a ******.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

^^^ I'd be mad too if my club was involved with child trafficking



Slient Alarm said:


> Next weekend is going to be fucking disgusting.
> 
> Watching Liverpool vs City, practically praying for a City win.
> 
> Come on, you blue bastards. Gerrard cannot be allowed to win a Premier League.







If you really don't want Liverpool to win the title, shouldn't you be cheering on Chelsea for the rest of the season? :brodgers


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



obby said:


> Don't you still have Wenger in your sig? :banderas


Only because I'm too lazy to edit it. :banderas


----------



## obby

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*










No need to thank me.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



obby said:


> No need to thank me.


ositivity


----------



## Death Rider

Brickhouse said:


> No one will ever care about an invalid like you the way you care about me. Get a fucking life.
> 
> 
> You are still skewing the narrative in a way that suits your point. If Spurs took 4/6 against us, they'd suddenly be a "big team." And they have been a much better club than Everton in recent years, even though you have the Toffees in that category.


I would post a joke but you would have more knowledge on jokes as an arsenal fan. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

biggest game of the season to be reffed by the most incompetent of them all in clattenbent.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I'm really not surprised, trophyless team is trophyless

arrogant executives, arrogant management, and abysmal players

the FA Cup is fading in my eyes, what an underwhelming ending to the season that would be


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



Shepard said:


> Baiting is bannable, just ask DA :brodgers


you could say that DA is master(of)baiting


----------



## united_07

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



> Nani has been linked with a move to Juventus, Fiorentina and Inter Milan, while his representative Andrea Pastorello has revealed he could be available in the summer.
> 
> Having recovered from injury, the 27-year-old made his first United appearance of 2014 when he came off the bench during the 4-0 Premier League win at Newcastle on Saturday.
> 
> But even though Nani's future looks in doubt with the Premier League champs, Pastorello admitted the Serie A sides interested in snapping him up will have to contend with his wage demands.
> 
> "Nani is a very important player and at this time the only thing I can say is that he is likely to leave Manchester," Pastorello said.
> 
> "The problem for Fiorentina and the other Italian clubs is the player's salary.
> 
> "Surely we will evaluate all bids. Our relationship with United is great.
> 
> "Fiorentina have to speak with Manchester United about Anderson and maybe it will be an opportunity to talk about Nani too.


if Nani goes and Ashley Young stays :moyes1


----------



## DA

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*

Sunderland win plz



Kiz said:


> biggest game of the season to be reffed by the most incompetent of them all in clattenbent.


YES :mark: 

I was hoping for him or Dowd


----------



## obby

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



united_07 said:


> if Nani goes and Ashley Young stays :moyes1


noooooo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Both should go to help fund Griezmann or Moura.


----------



## Oliver-94

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Come on Sunderland.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Come on spurs get that europa league spot :moyes2


----------



## Hamada

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*


----------



## obby

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Undertaker didn't cross enough.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

RIP mackems


----------



## united_07

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Spurs have got a fairly easy run in, hopefully they dont drop too many points and take the last europa league position


----------



## ABK

*Re: Just leave, Moyes. Just leave*



DA said:


> Sunderland win plz


Sunderland aren't L'pool. Gotta be pessimistic :kobe10


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*










MOONWALK.


----------



## jewels14

DA said:


> I've never seen Gerrard LOWER HIMSELF to the level of some of the Barca players like for example FORCING a player from a different club who was linked to Liverpool to wear a Liverpool jersey in a public setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see here, Barca legend Carlos Puyol is doing this to Cesc Fabregas, who was at the time a member of Arsenal FC. You might also see Pique's hair sticking out from behind Cesc's head
> 
> Also, I have never heard Gerrard constantly WHINGE like a fucking bitch about the grass on the pitch being a couple of millimetres too high, like Xavi is known to do.
> 
> Unless of course, EGame was actually referring to Slient Alarm, in which case I would retract this post


That picture makes me sick, being an Arsenal Fan. Cesc gets a barca shirt shoved on him after they were chasing him for years, he smile about it too. If that happened in England the media would go nuts... But its Barca so theyre allowed to do it. Xavi ect would tap Fabregas up for years, then had the cheek to moan at De Gea for tapping Cesc up last summer, THE SAME BLOODY PLAYER. How short are their memories? Scumbags. Incase you didnt know by now im a huge Fabregas fan. Rant over.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

LOL @ everyone hating on Gerrard.









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-Rhodri-breaks-silence-brothers-affair.html









http://www.insideworldfootball.com/...an-for-breaking-fifa-s-child-trafficking-laws


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



jewels14 said:


> That picture makes me sick, being an Arsenal Fan. Cesc gets a barca shirt shoved on him after they were chasing him for years, he smile about it too. If that happened in England the media would go nuts... But its Barca so theyre allowed to do it. Xavi ect would tap Fabregas up for years, then had the cheek to moan at De Gea for tapping Cesc up last summer, THE SAME BLOODY PLAYER. How short are their memories? Scumbags. Incase you didnt know by now im a huge Fabregas fan. Rant over.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Green Light said:


> RIP mackems


In peace.


----------



## obby

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Seventh place again.

Fucking spurs


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



obby said:


> Seventh place again.
> 
> Fucking spurs


No europa league, so it's all good.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*












Liam Miller said:


> Both should go to help fund Griezmann or Moura.


You mean Pienaar.



united_07 said:


> Spurs have got a fairly easy run in, hopefully they dont drop too many points and take the last europa league position


Europa League winner gets Champions League from next year iirc. That might be your only way in. :moyes2


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

is adebayor a chain gang soldier? showing hustle, loyalty and respect?

rise above mediocrity.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

He's telling Sherwood his time is up.


----------



## EGame

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



jewels14 said:


> That picture makes me sick, being an Arsenal Fan. Cesc gets a barca shirt shoved on him after they were chasing him for years, he smile about it too. If that happened in England the media would go nuts... But its Barca so theyre allowed to do it. Xavi ect would tap Fabregas up for years, then had the cheek to moan at De Gea for tapping Cesc up last summer, THE SAME BLOODY PLAYER. How short are their memories? Scumbags. Incase you didnt know by now im a huge Fabregas fan. Rant over.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You can have him back, he's shit.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



EGame said:


> You can have him back, he's shit.


Well, they actually can't :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Liam Miller said:


> Both should go to help fund Griezmann or Moura.














obby said:


> Seventh place again.
> 
> Fucking spurs


finishing 7th is better than finishing 6th tbh. Fuck europa league.


----------



## haribo

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



obby said:


> Seventh place again.
> 
> Fucking spurs


That's not a bad thing..


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



> Arsenal are considering a £17m summer move for Paris St-Germain striker Marco Verratti, 21, despite the fact the Italian has not scored in 50 appearances since signing for the French club in 2012.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

:lmao what is that from


----------



## CGS

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

:lmao dat article. Verratti a striker

:banderas


----------



## Rush

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*






:sturridge


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

sturridge's surprise. that doesn't sound creepy


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

guardian now saying that micah will leave after turning down an improved contract.

changing clubs is hardly going to get him more starts, he just needs to get his body right. whether that means scaling back on what he does, i.e the rampant runs up and down the right and possibly becoming more of a centre back, i don't know, but it's not through lack of talent. he consistently seems to pick up little niggles that turn into 4-5 week injuries. best of luck wherever he ends up but unless something special happens, he will probably always be that player who can only play half a season max.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Depends where he goes. Zabaleta is always going to be ahead of him. I know Zabaleta isn't the best right back in the league with the likes of Kyle Walker & Branislav Ivanovic ahead of him, but still, he's alright!

Micah's fitness is the problem, but getting in front of Zabaleta is a problem even when he's fit. I wonder how he'd go at centre back again.

Also, watched 8 Out of 10 Cats catchup and Jon Richardson came out with a blinder, comparing Mo Farah to the team he supports, Arsenal. Talking about how Farah says he's not a favourite for the marathon, "He might be like Arsenal, start well but end up finishing 4th!":lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I'd gladly take Richards.

He'd be backup for Coleman at right back but Jagielka and Distin aren't getting any younger (31 & 36). Stones is only 19 too so we'd have a good English partnership for years to come.

Or at least the end of next season when his loan finishes.


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Richards has a man-crush on :sturridge

He's coming to sit on our bench

lelmozza


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



> "@GFN_France: According to local reports, Hatem Ben Arfa and Alan Pardew exchanged insults in the dressing room this weekend. #NUFC #EDF"


And from another forum



> if the story I've been given by one of my workmates who works matchdays in the "inner sanctum" areas is correct.
> 
> He reckons there was a bust up between HBA and Pardew, leading to Ben Arfa being restrained in a headlock by Shola. He also says that the majority of players have no time for Ben Arfa.


:lel

Most likely BS of course but the thought of Shola putting Ben Arfa in a headlock made me chuckle


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Just saw on MOTD 2 that Gerrard finally overtook Heskey in the Prem scoring charts with those 2 goals on Sunday. Well done Stevie G. :hesk2 Giggs is still 1 goal behind Hesk tho.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Moyes admitting to tapping up players. 



Spoiler















Hopefully the FA steps in and gives United the punishment they deserve.


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*










New home kit apparently. We Middlesbrough now. We'll know by 6pm

The away kit is apparently yellow :lenny

and the 3rd kit is the ugliest piece of shit released by Warrior for us so far


----------



## Daiko

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Spoiler: ...















Please don't let that be our third kit. :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Those shirts better not have gold badges on their sleeves next season.

Anyway, Aguero trained today, get in! C'mon you little Kun-t!

(Wordplay, that's as clever as I get...)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

i highly, highly doubt he starts. same 11 with clichy starting ahead of kolarov for a bit more pace.


----------



## God™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

That third kit looks better than the away one. The red line across the shoulders looks stupid.


----------



## Vader

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I don't rate those Liverpool tops at all, they usually turn out some decent gear but they're pretty uninspiring/shite. No doubt still better than whatever United turn out mind you.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

i like the home kit. the other two are gash


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Kiz said:


> i highly, highly doubt he starts. same 11 with clichy starting ahead of kolarov for a bit more pace.


This^

Kolarov will be brought on as left mid to add a bit more security down the left before the eventual introduction of Garcia to close off midfield.


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

No point in introducing Garcia late on when you're already 3/4-0 down m8

Unless you want to _try_ to keep the score from getting any worse, that is


----------



## Vader

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Bananas and Brickhouse not been gone for a week and you're already doing your best to replace them.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I'm content with those kits.

I'm really excited for this weekend's game. I think Allen may start off with Sterling on the bench, so we can try and control the midfield. That's where the game will be won or lost in my opinion. Agger is back to full fitness but I'd start off Sakho considering he did well against West Ham.

Exciting stuff.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Yeah, I definitely think Allen will start. I would expect Coutinho to drop out and for the diamond to be played in order to clog up the middle. Sterling to stay in because I think it'll be more so about playing quickly on the break and running through City, especially with their defensive partnership, rather than Coutinho trying to pick holes.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Pool/City draw might fall into Chelsea's lap, but I'm sure Jose thinks the CL is more achievable than the League. One more hurdle and it's the Final. He's never lost a Final.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Razor King said:


> Pool/City draw might fall into Chelsea's lap, but I'm sure Jose thinks the CL is more achievable than the League. One more hurdle and it's the Final. He's never lost a Final.


Apart from last year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

he wasn't manager of bayern or dortmund


----------



## Lawls

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Kiz said:


> he wasn't manager of bayern or dortmund


this :agree:


----------



## Rush

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

^ copa del rey final Kiz.



DA said:


> New home kit apparently. We Middlesbrough now. We'll know by 6pm
> 
> The away kit is apparently yellow :lenny
> 
> and the 3rd kit is the ugliest piece of shit released by Warrior for us so far





Daiko said:


> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't let that be our third kit. :jose





Kiz said:


> i like the home kit. the other two are gash





Vader said:


> I don't rate those Liverpool tops at all, they usually turn out some decent gear but they're pretty uninspiring/shite. No doubt still better than whatever United turn out mind you.


3rd kit isn't particularly bad tbh. Not great but compared to this season's 3rd kit its an improvement.







Kiz said:


> he wasn't manager of bayern or dortmund


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

copa del rey isn't a champions league final, which is what razor king is presumably talking about


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I like the third kit. The away kit is a bit gash, but it's an improvement on the spacesuit and the purple monster that we've seen in recent seasons.

Kiz, I'm pretty sure the Copa del Rey is the Champions League. :sparker


----------



## united_07

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Rooney will apparently miss the rest of the season, so it was really worth playing him against Bayern when it was obvious he was injured :moyes1


Hopefully we see a front 4 of Welbeck, Kagawa, Mata and Januzaj for the rest of the season


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

leling at Kiz right now

and :jaydamn at people who like the 3rd kit



united_07 said:


> Rooney will apparently miss the rest of the season





> 04-10, 15:59	DA
> i wonder when Rooney will be getting injured





> 04-10, 15:59	DA
> we still have the whole WILL HE/WON'T HE MAKE IT? hysteria to look forward to


:ken


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Kiz said:


> copa del rey isn't a champions league final, which is what razor king is presumably talking about


Yes, this.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



united_07 said:


> Rooney will apparently miss the rest of the season, so it was really worth playing him against Bayern when it was obvious he was injured :moyes1
> 
> 
> Hopefully we see a front 4 of Welbeck, Kagawa, Mata and Januzaj for the rest of the season


See you at Europa League next season, mate. The incredible duo of United and Arsenal would surely make England proud. :wenger

United vs. Arsenal ~ EL Final 2015. Book it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Kiz said:


> copa del rey isn't a champions league final, which is what razor king is presumably talking about


yes but saying he's never lost a final leaves ambiguity.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Rush said:


> yes but saying he's never lost a final leaves ambiguity.


only if you're an idiot :genius


----------



## Goku

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Kiz said:


> he wasn't manager of bayern or dortmund


bayern didn't lose the final last year so this statement is even stranger


----------



## Joel

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I hate the whole "he hasn't lost this and that" shit anyway. It only takes one night for that all to change.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Joel said:


> I hate the whole "he hasn't lost this and that" shit anyway. It only takes one night for that all to change.


The night hasn't taken place yet and it sure as hell won't at Lisbon of all places.


----------



## Humph

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Joel said:


> I hate the whole "he hasn't lost this and that" shit anyway. It only takes one night for that all to change.


Like Joels virginity, you'll find a girl soon enough, don't worry.

Can totally see us losing to Wigan tomorrow to complete the laughing stock.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I think we'll beat Wigan and lose in the Final. :wenger


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



AlexHumph said:


> Like Joels virginity, you'll find a girl soon enough, don't worry.
> 
> Can totally see us losing to Wigan tomorrow to complete the laughing stock.


Already put a fiver on it at 6/1. Anything to ease the pain.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Daiko said:


> Spoiler: ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't let that be our third kit. :jose


The fuck is that 3rd kit


----------



## Joel

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



AlexHumph said:


> Like Joels virginity, you'll find a girl soon enough, don't worry.


This could have been much more credible if it wasn't coming from the biggest homosexual on WF. Nice try though :brodgers

Sunday needs to hurry up and come.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

We're going to get destroyed by Sunderland. 

They have beat us twice on the bounce, we don't stand a chance. Fuck off, Moyes.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

we're not going to lose a game? Ha.

Poyet confirms Bardsley and Colback won't sign new deals. Oh noes.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

WE'RE GONNA WIN THE LEAGUE

:brodgers movement


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



King Kenny said:


> WE'RE GONNA WIN THE LEAGUE
> 
> :brodgers movement


All Hail The Savior Lord Brendan


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> All Hail The Savior Lord Brendan


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Oliver Kay of the Times linking us with Toni Kroos :homer6

Big game deserves a PRE-GAME FORMATION POST

Mignolet

Glen Skrtel Agger Flanno

Gerrard

Hendo Coutinho

Sterling Sturridge Suarez​
ALL OUT ATTACK :loveit


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I'm not going to bother because Sunderland are going to bladder us back down to Merseyside. 

I could pick 15 players and we wouldn't stand a chance.













plsworkpls​


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

ive never lost a champions league final yet

hopefully barca will coming knocking soon for my managerial skills

gonna bring back four four fucking two.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Tell Messi to stay on the right and whip the ball in.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I'm actually looking forward to Norwich v Fulham tomorrow. New manager, and a must win situation unless they want to try to upset the big teams.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



BkB Hulk said:


> Tell Messi to stay on the right and whip the ball in.


that ****** midget will sit on the bench until he grows tall enough to wear men's size pants

someone get warrior's HGH. he aint gonna be using that stuff anymore


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Ruckus said:


> Already put a fiver on it at 6/1. Anything to ease the pain.


Did not know we were taking bets on Joel's virginity. 

Nerves are already here and it's not even Saturday (where I currently am) yet!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Remy STILL injured. Another saturday, another exciting performance with lots of goals to look forward to. 



> Alan Pardew's side have scored only one goal in the 10 league matches that Loic Remy has missed this season.
> 
> Newcastle have scored a mere two goals at home in the league in 2014 - Sunderland have the next lowest total with four.
> 
> They have failed to score in 11 of their last 15 league games


Oh that's right :hesk3


----------



## united_07

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



> Kristof Terreur ‏@HLNinEngeland 12m
> De Telegraaf claims that Joel Glazer was the one who met Louis van Gaal. #MUFC
> 
> Kristof Terreur ‏@HLNinEngeland 11m
> De Telegraaf claims that Joel Glazer was the one who met Louis van Gaal. #MUFC


wouldnt be my first choice (Klopp), but anything is an improvement on moyes


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

*Wigan DIES TODAY...
*
































...right? :cena6


















..... :cena6


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Do not want Van Gaal at all.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

i agree, back the moyesiah in and give him millions of pounds to spend


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



united_07 said:


> wouldnt be my first choice (Klopp), but anything is an improvement on moyes


klopp ain't going anywhere, Dortmund are gunna spend big in the summer.

I'm good with Van Gaal, will mean less Rooney & more RVP


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Hoping we (Burnley) clinch promotion today, just need a win and a Derby County slip up. I might finally have something to contribute to the EPL thread other than "lolmoyes" :moyes1


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

lolmao at anyone who doesn't want van gaal as a head coach.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

i don't.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Don't forget lids, all games this weekend kick off 7 minutes later.

Howard; Coleman, Stones, Distin, Baines; McCarthy, Barry; Deulofeu, Naismith, Osman; Lukaku

Mannone, Bardsley, Alonso, O'Shea (c), Brown, Cattermole, Ki, Colback, Johnson, Wickham, Borini.

Urgh. R.I.P In Peace Everton.


----------



## Goku

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Why 7 mins later?



Cliffy Byro said:


> klopp ain't going anywhere, Dortmund are gunna spend big in the summer.


What makes you say that? They spent 50 million last summer. They won't spend as much this go around.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

^^^ Hillsborough



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> lolmao at anyone who doesn't want van gaal as a head coach.


i don't


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Surprised Vergini isn't starting. Not because he's worthy, but because I assumed he's only been starting due to having evidence of Poyet shitting in the changerooms.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Spurs providing the best entertainment of the afternoon so far...


----------



## united_07

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

ffs spurs :moyes1


----------



## seabs

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

*Surely Spurs don't drop below us. Please. I'm begging ya.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Rush said:


> ^^^ Hillsborough
> 
> 
> 
> i don't


to be fair you're used to average managers such as kenny dalglish and roy hodgson so you wouldn't recognise managing greatness if it hit you on the head bro. of course so far br seems to be pretty great 

edit; as for kiz boy, your current manager didn't even know his team's aggregate v bayern, are you serious bro


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Goodnight, sweet premier league.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Scrappy 1-0 win is all I can ask for away from home against a team fighting for their lives. 

One of our worst performances of the season but we took 3 points and some key players got a rest ahead of our game against Palace at Goodison in midweek. 

2 points ahead of Arsenal and 4 points behind 3rd place, let's kick on and keep it close.

7 wins on the fucking bounce, baby. WOOOOOOO

UP THE FUCKING TOFFEES


----------



## Hamada

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Fuck this shit. Pepe Mel's daughter to replace Pepe Mel pls.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*










:ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken :ken


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> lolmao at anyone who doesn't want van gaal as a head coach.


Made some good signing with Bayern, but underachieved desperately with that squad of players. Their final appearance in 2010 was one of the luckiest I remember. They had no business getting past Fiorentina or what was a pretty average United side. Then they were exposed by Inter in the final.

His best days were in the mid 90's. He's been nothing but horrible to mediocre since. I'd put more faith in Moyes turning it around than I would Van Gaal being the "saviour" of our club. 

Klopp, Simeone, De Boer, Bielsa or GNEV plz.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Cardiff have made it a bit interesting to say the least and Fulham got the win they needed. Gutted West Brom threw their lead away, but still, what an end to the season this is going to be at all ends.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Just noticed that :martinez has SMASHED the 65 point glass ceiling that Moyes built at Everton. Five games left to play for Everton as well. Hell of a first season for a manager that some in this thread called shit or not good enough because he was relegated with Wigan.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Why are we so shit? I believe this is a conspiracy by Pardew and Mike Ashley. Tell the players to play totally shit while he's banned, (Fat Mike probably gave them Sports Direct gift cards as a bribe) then Pardew can make his triumphant return to the touchline next week or the week after (I can't remember how many games he's missed), maybe coming out to "I'm Back" (Eric Bischoff's music) and the players will miraculously (sp?) start playing better. And everyone will be fooled into thinking Pardew has the midas touch and we'd be screwed without him. Cue 6 year contract extension.

And then Joe Kinnear is revealed as the higher power.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Andre said:


> Just noticed that :martinez has SMASHED the 65 point glass ceiling that Moyes built at Everton. Five games left to play for Everton as well. Hell of a first season for a manager that some in this thread called shit or not good enough because he was relegated with Wigan.


66 points is now the record points tally for Everton in the Premier League. 

Makes it even more impressive when it's his first season and the players went from being a mainly kick and rush team to playing possession togger which took a while to get comfortable with.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

i was on the martinez Wigan bandwagon from the start! :messi


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Oh Arsenal...


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

i would mark like crazy if everton took arsenal's place

but it aint gonna happen. if wenger knows how to do one thing, its guaranteeing top 4


----------



## Shepard

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Andre said:


> Goodnight, sweet premier league.


oyet

How was Adams?



Green Light said:


> Why are we so shit? I believe this is a conspiracy by Pardew and Mike Ashley. Tell the players to play totally shit while he's banned, (Fat Mike probably gave them Sports Direct gift cards as a bribe) then Pardew can make his triumphant return to the touchline next week or the week after (I can't remember how many games he's missed), maybe coming out to "I'm Back" (Eric Bischoff's music) and the players will miraculously (sp?) start playing better. And everyone will be fooled into thinking Pardew has the midas touch and we'd be screwed without him. Cue 6 year contract extension.
> 
> And then Joe Kinnear is revealed as the higher power.


it's the fault of the local press. Pards said so himself.


----------



## Death Rider

Yes come on wigan

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Cliffy

Jordi!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

The special one in failure when will they activate plan b? :terry. :wenger the poor fucker, still time for them to get back into it of course but more papering over the cracks moyesy style.

Arteta should be one of the first to be replaced in the summer. 


Why the fuck is rosler subbing mccuntaman?


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Oh...Arsenal choking on an important game...no surprise:jordan5

Honestly, sometimes i wonder why i support this club


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Shepard said:


> it's the fault of the local press. Pards said so himself.


And the wind. Oh and the travelling fans obviously. Such an inspirational man. 

It's a shame to see Sunderland go, the future of football in the area looks very bleak. Both clubs need a complete overhaul from top to bottom (don't care about Boro lol). 

Good lord, Arsenal. Everton should take the Champions League place on form, they deserve it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Is anyone really surprised Wigan are beating us?

I'm not.


----------



## ABK

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

If Arsenal lose this! :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

DONT DO THIS ARSENAL DONT RAISE MY HOPES UP


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

PER MERTESACKER!!!!!:cheer


----------



## CGS

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Magsimus said:


> And the wind. Oh and the travelling fans obviously. Such an inspirational man.
> 
> It's a shame to see Sunderland go, the future of football in the area looks very bleak. Both clubs need a complete overhaul from top to bottom (don't care about Boro lol).
> 
> Good lord, Arsenal. Everton should take the Champions League place on form, they deserve it.


MAGS :kolo1

Does seem like this is Arsenal's game to lose now. Wigan just can't seem to press them nearly enough to cause them much trouble. Gonna take either Penalties or a really huge howler for Arsenal to fuck this up


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Shepard said:


> oyet
> 
> How was Adams?


His tactics were surprisingly good. We implemented a diamond with Redmond used as a second striker so he could use his pace and skill to run at the Fulham centre backs. This allowed Olsson to bomb forward with lots of space out wide on the left, where he whipped in a fair few good crosses, one which set up an RVW volley, producing a great save from Stockdale. Fer was allowed a free role to roam in the centre of the park and it was his close control that won us several free kicks, one which led to Snoddy smashing the bar. I think it was also Fer who had a headed chance well saved by Stockdale. Johnson also missed the target from a rebound when really he should have probably scored. Turner and Martin were both very solid in defence, playing a bit higher than usual and looking to intercept rather than drop off and defend compactly behind the ball. Howson was just THERE, as per usual. He's not a premier league player. The same applies to Johnson who works hard and is committed, but lacks the passing ability required to play at this level. Snodgrass works hard and has some good qualities on the ball, but he really lacks the pace to play on the break against fast premier league full backs. It's no real surprise that the Leeds' midfield trio who failed to take their side to the premier league are a major part of the reason why Norwich can't compete or score enough goals in the premier league.

Fulham were fairly poor in all honesty and only had two real chances in the whole game. The first being their goal which occurred due our defence switching off at a set piece and allowing Rodallega to waltz towards the six yard box unmarked, before smashing the ball past a helpless Ruddy. Their other chance was late in second half stoppage time when we were going gung-ho for an equaliser. Rodallega broke free on the counter with our defensive line near the centre spot, but he somehow contrived to miss. Fulham were very poor throughout the game and looked a mess. They must have changed their formation about three times, starting with 3-5-2, then 5-4-1 before going for a more traditional 4-4-fuckern-2. None of it really made a difference because we continued to control the game. Fulham only won because we are the masters of our own demise, generally managing to concede one soft as snow goal per game, while rarely ever looking to score. If I was to pick out one Fulham player to praise then it would be Diarra who worked his nuts off and battled until he was subbed off with five minutes to go. That's a player who died for the cause. When Parker came on with twenty minutes he made something of a difference as well, seeing as that was when we started to struggle to find a way through midfield when looking to create chances.

It was probably our second best away performance of the season after the 1-0 Stoke win (we were shit at WBA in a 2-0 smash and grab) but as we all know that counts for nothing in a situation like this. The result was all that mattered and Fulham stole it, winning in spite of their performance. We had lost the previous six away games under Hughton (we were generally terrible away under Hughton) and had to face THE CURSE OF CRAVEN COTTAGE, so a loss was always likely. The board knew we were fucked under Hughton and that's why they gambled with Adams, but they reacted too late when the fans knew that Hughton's time was up last year. The late roll of the dice hasn't quite paid off and in all reality it would take every other team below us quitting the game for us to stay a part of it during this late stage. A miracle is needed.

Never mind. This thread's loss is the other football thread's gain, seeing as we will probably both be posting in it next year!

*EDIT:*



Magsimus said:


> And the wind. Oh and the travelling fans obviously. Such an inspirational man.
> 
> It's a shame to see Sunderland go, the future of football in the area looks very bleak. Both clubs need a complete overhaul from top to bottom (don't care about Boro lol).
> 
> Good lord, Arsenal. Everton should take the Champions League place on form, they deserve it.


Boro fans can fuck off after the way they treated McClaren. A league cup win and a uefa cup final while bringing through lots of youth players. They've done very well since then!


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

WE ARE GOING TO THE FA CUP FINAL!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Just fuck off arsenal you shitcunts :wenger.


commiserations to andre and his relegation to the other leagues thread, can't see norwich staying up now with their fixture list :moyes2


----------



## kingfunkel

Why didn't Jordi Gomez take a penalty for Wigan?

Well least I won't have to suffer a months worth of Dave Whelan and his gammy leg with the occasional build up


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Football is fucking shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Slient Alarm said:


> Football is fucking shit.



Arsenal FA cup
Liverpool league
Chelsea the CL

place the bet now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Arsenal having extra time and now having a final to look forward to is great news for Everton.

Hopefully Hull get through to the final as our last game of the season is against Hull away and they'll be trying to avoid picking up any injuries and will have an eye on the final.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Arsenal winning the cup in style...

Let them have their shit cup without leaving London and scraping past Wigan on penalties. It's all about Everton beating them to the top four. That's the big one.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

So, based on the _slim_ possibility that a last day win _might_ keep us up and Arsenal _might_ rest their first team and field a reserve side _if_ they're out of the race for fourth...

COME ON EVERTON. Please wrap up fourth with a game to spare :ken

Stop giving me false hope football. FFS!!!


----------



## Goku

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Nige™ said:


> Arsenal winning the cup in style...
> 
> Let them have their shit cup without leaving London and scraping past Wigan on penalties. It's all about Everton beating them to the top four. That's the big one.


dat top 4 trophy


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Liam Miller said:


> Arsenal FA cup
> Liverpool league
> Chelsea the CL
> 
> place the bet now.


----------



## CGS

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Liam Miller said:


> Arsenal FA cup
> Liverpool league
> Chelsea the CL
> 
> place the bet now.


All we need now is for Man U to pip Spurs to 6th and get Europa League :moyes2


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Hull will do em in the final.

Have faith.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Is the final after the league is finished again? Good news if it is.

United fans forgetting 2005?

PL & LC - Chelsea
CL - Liverpool
FA - Arsenal 

:brodgers

As much as I like to poke fun at Arsenal's trophy drought, I can't believe the amount of hurt feelings in this thread at Arseanl getting to the final :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Joel said:


> Is the final after the league is finished again? Good news if it is.
> 
> United fans forgetting 2005?
> 
> PL & LC - Chelsea
> CL - Liverpool
> FA - Arsenal
> 
> :brodgers
> 
> As much as I like to poke fun at Arsenal's trophy drought, I can't believe the amount of hurt feelings in this thread at Arseanl getting to the final :lol



Surely everybody wanted a wigan win? any neutral wanting a top prem side to win is wrong.


----------



## kingfunkel

Liam Miller said:


> Surely everybody wanted a wigan win? any neutral wanting a top prem side to win is wrong.


Dave Whelan though! 

Interview: what's it like being in consecutive fa cup finals

Whely: it feels fantastic as an owner and the players are lucky to be here, unfortunately as a player I never got to because I broke my leg which ended my career as a professional footballer.....


----------



## Humph

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*










ya bunch of aggressive turds


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

https://twitter.com/Arsenal/status/455055465253048320/photo/1


----------



## seabs

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

*Fantastic achievement for ArseAnal kolo2) beating a Championship team on penalties. Small club mentality in full force again. Extra Time is kushty for Everton though with Arsenal playing again midweek. *


----------



## Humph

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Nah I was by no means 'celebrating', just happy to get onto the next round.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

We overcame the mighty Wigan. :


----------



## Baxter

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Hull Sheffield United will do em in the final.
> 
> Have faith.


Just fixed that for you.


In all seriousness cannot wait for tomorrow, I will genuinely be a happy man come 7pm if I have finally had the pleasure of being able to celebrate us scoring a goal at a neutral ground for the first time in 7 attempts since 1993. 

Will be a tough game but still holding hope for some sort of result, Hull look soft as shit upfront without Jelavic and Long, whoever starts out of Sagbo, Aluko and Boyd will be food and drink for Harry Maguire who's already made Benteke, Rodallega, Dempsey and Cox (amonst others) look like League 2 forwards this year.

Scrappy 1-0 isn't out the question.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Just fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness cannot wait for tomorrow, I will genuinely be a happy man come 7pm if I have finally had the pleasure of being able to celebrate us scoring a goal at a neutral ground for the first time in 7 attempts since 1993.
> 
> Will be a tough game but still holding hope for some sort of result, Hull look soft as shit upfront without Jelavic and Long, whoever starts out of Sagbo, Aluko and Boyd will be food and drink for Harry Maguire who's already made Benteke, Rodallega, Dempsey and Cox (amonst others) look like League 2 forwards this year.
> 
> *Scrappy 1-0 isn't out the question.*


It is.

The Blades are fucked. 

Steve Bruce OWNS this trophy. He will take it this season. No doubt about it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Rousey banned :lol

I think this is a good time to say, I never liked the guy, its either me or him on this forum. Him and Everton can go plz.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

What did he get banned for?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

getting too excited about top 4 :draper2


----------



## haribo

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

What the hell is this :lmao















Seabs said:


> *Fantastic achievement for ArseAnal kolo2) beating a Championship team on penalties. Small club mentality in full force again.*












yup


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

:drake1

It is definitely Hazard


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Fowler (the woat of pundits) and Ince what a plethora of insight, well done BBC on the pundits.

MOTD needs more of the legend that is crooks.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



haribo said:


> What the hell is this :lmao












confections-in-rectum :lmao 

Kwalitiy article


----------



## Razor King

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

That aas.... scrappy but fuck it, I'll take anything for us to win the FA Cup. We still have loads of issues because our game has been horrible since the NLD. No desire or any form of incision... Just sideways passing...

It's still the FA Cup Final and... Let's end the trophy drought. That's one monkey off the back.

Also, it's amazing on here - DAT top-4 trophy that we have been winning regularly has become the greatest accomplishment all in one night like if we didn't get it, we'd fold as a Club... I'd take the FA Cup over the Top-4 Trophy this season. We're not winning the CL any time soon, so one season out of it would hardly matter, especially if it meant we ended this tragic trophy drought.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I seem to remember rumours of Ashley Cole having relations with a Twix from years ago.

Anyway, dreading tomorrow. Just get a draw, City. A draw will do.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> to be fair you're used to average managers such as kenny dalglish and roy hodgson so you wouldn't recognise managing greatness if it hit you on the head bro. of course so far br seems to be pretty great
> 
> edit; as for kiz boy, your current manager didn't even know his team's aggregate v bayern, are you serious bro


:banderas Rodgers > all


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

I feel so dirty wanting City to actually win a game, but plz tonight, let it happen.


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Liam Miller said:


> Fowler (the woat of pundits) and Ince what a plethora of insight, well done BBC on the pundits.
> 
> MOTD needs more of the legend that is crooks.


The BBC have a special talent for finding people with strong regional accents so you can't hear what they're saying and also have no idea what they are talking about. Or just state the obvious...


----------



## DA

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Had a dream last night that we were 2-0 up after 1min and 16secs

Then I think my body immediately forced itself to wake up to try and escape from my brain

JUST A FEW MORE HOURS TO GOOOOOOOO :mark:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Terrible form from Villa. We can _still_ get relegated. Apart from the odd thing I'm yet to see Lambert's supposed 'tactical genius' at Villa and the defensive shape looked really bad again yesterday. So yeah, Lambert OUT :terry And please not another dour Scot as our next manager. And speaking of dour Scots, Martinez breaks Moyes' "little Everton" Premier League points record at the first attempt! Oh well Man U fans, at least Moyes got the Man Utd job based on his cup successes at Everton! :moyes2



Andre said:


> Just noticed that :martinez has SMASHED the 65 point glass ceiling that Moyes built at Everton. Five games left to play for Everton as well. Hell of a first season for a manager that some in this thread called shit or not good enough because he was relegated with Wigan.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Sky are desperate for a Liverpool win. Been on for 20 minutes now and they've not even talked about City.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Liam Miller said:


> Fowler (the woat of pundits) and Ince what a plethora of insight, well done BBC on the pundits.
> 
> MOTD needs more of the legend that is crooks.


I enjoy Goals on Sunday so much more than Match of The Day nowadays. MOTD will never end and will always be the top show, but it does need some new pundits. Understand Fowler and Ince are English and have performed and succeeded at the top level, but they're just not interesting enough to watch. I know it's not entertainment that you should watch MOTD for, it's the footy, but when you're skipping through half of the entire show you just wonder if they just gave each match 20 minutes and were done with it. They also suffer with editing games dreadfully. I've been to many games this season and then watched MOTD through the following week and they've looked like completely different matches. Not even talking about 4 minute "highlights," genuine 15 minute dull games where they stretch it out so they can have Alan Shearer talk about strikers in a game he hasn't played in a long time that we can all see has changed. Wouldn't hurt to have more players who are currently playing on as pundits. 

Bad day for Everton yesterday but a good result. Hoping West Ham get a result at a tired Arsenal and we bring 3 home against Palace.

A quick one on the loan system that Wenger and others have moaned about; It's not breaking any rules. We're competing with teams that genuinely have a spine of players worth more than our entire squad and stadium put together, and because we look at other ways to improve that we're cheats. It's not even like we're loaning 15 players either and stunting our own. Even youth is as strong at Everton than it is in every other club with Barkley, Coleman, Stones and then Garbutt and others. Do you think if Arsenal had been offered Lukaku they would have said no? Arsenal would not have taken Barry nor Deulofeu and not Treore, but because we did we're wrong? It's crazy. It's "Feel free but don't use it properly to be successful, lay down and take what you deserve with your English chairman in the English league." 

We've loaned players available to everybody else in a system everybody is free to use and we have overachieved. We're in debt, and instead of being another team going into further debt Everton have tried to combat that whilst still being as strong as they can be. 

I find a lot of what we're doing, biased it may be, to be a positive for English football but there are English journalists looking at us if we're wrong. We're not "plucky little Everton" anymore by a long shot, and by an even further shot we're not billionaires, but the fact that we have a manager doing all he can with the assets available and maybe pushing out 2 or 3 better marketed teams it's like we should be punished for it.

I don't go for the whole "the media want Manchester United and Arsenal to do well to get their brand worldwide", it's nonsense and simply isn't true, but by that fact it leaves open the question of why a lot of journalists and people in football have problems with us playing by the rules.

We've been through times were teams have bought world class players so others can't and say them on the bench and then sold them abroad, or wasted British talent in the same way.

Does anyone just like me, a working class fan of a football team, have a problem with what Everton have done this season? I know I wouldn't have a problem if this was West Brom, Hull or Southampton, or any other teams who don't have multi-million pounds to spend.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Roy Keane should just be a pundit for every football match/highlight show.

He's great.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Coutinho & Sterling both start! No pissing about from Rodgers. No negative approach to keep things tight in the big games, purely going out to win the game and play to his team's strengths. Good on him. In fact, just give him the title now!:brodgers

Think there's some scouse blood in me. This season's all about Liverpool winning the title now and Everton winning the 4th place trophy.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

@Issues

I don't think that anyone who's sensible has a problem with Everton's loans. Most teams bring in loans, it's just that Everton have had the common sense to bring in quality ones. If anything Chelsea and Man City were daft for lending out players who they could really have done with at times this season (although I partially understand why Jose loaned out Lukaku). On the other hand Barca kid has been great at times, but he's far from the finished product and hasn't been _the_ difference maker for Everton this season. It's clear as day that Martinez' philosophy and positivity is the main difference maker, although Lukaku's goals have probably added an extra 5 points where another striker might have scored less. However, it's hardly like the Remy situation at Newcastle where they would have been absolutely bollocksed without him.

Hopefully this Liverpool/Citeh match lives up to expectations.


----------



## Rush

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Joel said:


> Sky are desperate for a Liverpool win. Been on for 20 minutes now and they've not even talked about City.


Most of the media are. its a much better story for them to sell. Haven't won in 24 years, exciting style of football, English players in the team, less rich than City and their bags of oil money etc etc.


----------



## Joel

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

They should at least try to be unbiased though since they're Sky and not Liverpool TV and will have City fans watching.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Don't get the fuss with loans either. Everton have used them well. It gives young players at top clubs to go play Premiership football before becoming regulars for their own teams. Look at Wilshere at Bolton, Welbeck at Sunderland. Benefits England too. Stupid that the loan system is criticised. Absolute bollocks.


----------



## Cliffy

Fantastic finish from sterling

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

What the fuck was Joe Hart doing?

Useless cunts.


----------



## kingfunkel

Nige&#153;;32850842 said:


> Don't get the fuss with loans either. Everton have used them well. It gives young players at top clubs to go play Premiership football before becoming regulars for their own teams. Look at Wilshere at Bolton, Welbeck at Sunderland. Benefits England too. Stupid that the loan system is criticised. Absolute bollocks.


The only problem I have with it is that they can't play against their parenting club, other than that it's fine. 

Not sure if Kompany or Boumsong. ...


----------



## Cliffy

Skrtel

2-0 fuck yeah!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

It's funny how I mentioned that Citeh were daft for loaning out :barry earlier on. They really could have done with him today.

I would call playing a two man central midfield away at Anfield tactically naïve, but when Javi Garcia is your only option then you're a bit fuarked either way. Liverpool just swamped the middle of the park at the start and showed the desire to win every 50/50 and second ball. When you have a greater desire and more bodies in that area of the park then there's generally only going to be one winner.

The first goal was a fantastic move by Liverpool with a great through ball from Suarez to Sterling who showed immense composure, but what the fuck were Clichy, Kompany and Hart doing for the goal? Kompany was done like a kipper and Hart should have retreated towards his line when help came. Clichy in particular was caught out of position time and time again. He was also badly at fault for the second goal from Skrtel when he should have stayed in front of the Slovakian.

The game perfectly suits Liverpool now with them being happy to sit back, soak up the pressure and destroy Citeh on the counter attack. The Reds' pace will continue to exploit the gaps in Citeh's midfield and defence.

While Citeh have been disappointing, Liverpool have done everything possible to warrant the hype of this match.

*Edit:* Suarez should be off now :suarez1 Lucky boy


----------



## united_07

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Seems liverpool are getting all the big decisions :moyes1

suarez should be off


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

clattenbent again proving he's fucking atrocious with no bottle.


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

How many mistakes does Mignolet want to make in big games? Fuck me, he's a liability when it really matters.


----------



## kingfunkel

Rodgers throwing points away? Where's Hamann when you need him!!! Get Aquilani on


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

KOMPANY :lmao

This game is fantastic!!! Rarely does a game like this live up to the hype.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

typical city will never die. ever.

just one of those games. we make a mistake, the ball finds the back of the net.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Useless blue cunts.

That should end the hype around Kompany too. He isn't fit to even touch the laces of properly great Premier League defenders like Vidic and Rio.

All hype after one exceptional season.


----------



## Cliffy

Did Tyler just call it WWF? :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Death Rider

Silly hendo. Come on just a few more minutes

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Time to root for a darker shade of blue cunts.


----------



## united_07

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Clattenburg fucking awful today


----------



## Death Rider

Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Green

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

HAHAHAHA GET FUCKED CITY YOU BUNCH OF DIRTY BLUE CUNTS


----------



## Andre

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

The Milner for Nasri sub completely changed the game, adding steal to a Citeh midfield that clawed it's way back into the game while many of the Liverpool players started to freeze.

Liverpool definitely rode their luck, but fuck it, that result makes for a hell of a title race :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

take a bow clattenbent. just as predicted, another shit performance from him.

should've had 2 pens, suarez should've missed basically the whole half. we were so unlucky with mistakes. each one killed us. coutinho can't shoot for the whole season and then decides to there.

unlucky, unfortunate and shit refereeing.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Liverpool's title to lose. This has been one of the most exciting title races in recent memory.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*

Delighted Liverpool won it but Clattenburg had a big say in that. Suarez was an idiot for risking a red and missing games with that dive already on a yellow, absolutely brainless.


----------



## Green

*Re: #dealwithit Arsenal*



Joel said:


> They should at least try to be unbiased though since they're Sky and not Liverpool TV and will have City fans watching.


Citeh fans don't exist son


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

https://vine.co/v/MJe07DEFYid

Absolutely over the moon for Liverpool & Gerrard


----------



## Cliffy

Gerrard burying Geoff shreeves :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

would bet liverpool beat chelsea and screw up vs mid table small fry


----------



## A. Edwards

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I know City are going to have two games in hand after Chelsea play this afternoon, but time is running out for them. Already 7 points behind Liverpool with only a handful of games left to play. 'Pool and Chelsea would both have to seriously mess up for City to consider themselves challengers or potential champions after today. It's Liverpool's title to lose now, but I wouldn't count out Chelsea either. With both teams having to play each other still, I assume that match will be the truthful title decider.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Gooner said:


> https://vine.co/v/MJe07DEFYid
> 
> Absolutely over the moon for Liverpool & Gerrard


Fuck Liverpool and fuck Gerrard. Fuck Rogers as well.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Zigberg said:


> Fuck Liverpool and fuck Gerrard. Fuck Rogers as well.


Fuck you


----------



## Brock

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Gonna miss Hendo, what a tit.  learn to spell first, Zigberg.


----------



## Death Rider

Zigberg said:


> Fuck Liverpool and fuck Gerrard. Fuck Rogers as well.


#dealwithit 

Shame hendo got banned. Still 5 games to go. Both city and Chelsea can still win it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

What a game.

Coutinho is like Champions League Kuyt with a first touch. Excellent performance from him.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Hank Scorpio said:


> What a game.
> 
> Coutinho is like Champions League Kuyt with a first touch. Excellent performance from him.


I'm sorry, but what the fuck are you on about? How in the world is Coutinho anything like Kuyt? What a truly strange comparison.

Ronaldo is like Neil Ruddock except with pace, ability, technique, athleticism and a completely different physical appearance.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Heart attack territory.


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Zigberg said:


> I'm sorry, but what the fuck are you on about? How in the world is Coutinho anything like Kuyt? What a truly strange comparison.
> 
> Ronaldo is like Neil Ruddock except with pace, ability, technique, athleticism and a completely different physical appearance.


*Humbled*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Zigberg said:


> I'm sorry, but what the fuck are you on about? How in the world is Coutinho anything like Kuyt? What a truly strange comparison.
> 
> Ronaldo is like Neil Ruddock except with pace, ability, technique, athleticism and a completely different physical appearance.


He was working as hard on the wing as Dirk did when he was with us and scored a giant goal like Kuyt used to do for us in Europe. Wouldn't expect you to actually understand it from a Liverpool supporter's viewpoint.


----------



## DA

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

:kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2 :kompany :coutinho2


----------



## AyrshireBlue

That was a fantastic game. So often the big English games don't live up to the hype as they set up just to not get beat. 

Have to feel the title is Liverpool's to lose now. 

I speak as a complete neutral, but I'd love to see Liverpool do it.


----------



## Green

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Brilliant refereeing. Apart from that red of course #disgraceful decision


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Holy shit.

Liverpool is going to get a Prem title.

Congrats, gentlemen.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

24 FUCKING YEARS IT'S ALMOST OVER. For the first time in my lifetime they are going to lift up the Title


----------



## seabs

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

*Classic game. No hyperbole. Liverpool really deserve to win the League more than any team this season. Chelsea and City have both really underperformed and haven't played like WINNERS this season. What Rodgers has done with this team in next to no time is fantastic. Still a LOT to do though. No Henderson and maybe Sturridge will be huge for them. If Lucas can come in for Hendo and move Gerrard up they should be ok but Sturridge missing will be big having to replace him with probably Allen. 

Kiz, if City don't win the league they only have themselves to blame. By far the best squad and they haven't been an unlucky side this season no matter how much you say it. There was nothing today City should be outraged over. Sure decisions could have benefited them better on another day but you've had more than your own fair share of luck with shoddy decisions that won you games at Newcastle and Spurs. Not to mention the horrible offside call in the reverse Liverpool fixture and a super fortunate goal today. Dzeko foul would have been harsh. Sacko was silly but he didn't take Dzeko out. Skrtel handball was blatant who the fuck saw that in real time? Even the City players didn't appeal so not sure how Clattenburg is supposed to call that. Suarez should have gone but refs always give players the benefit of the doubt and keep it 11v11 in big matches. That happens all season long unless they have no other choice like the Hendo tackle. Liverpool maybe should have had a penalty too. Dzeko and Suarez "fouls" were both 50/50 and Clattenburg was consistent in not giving either. *


----------



## seabs

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

*Anyone else wanna be a lunatic and take a trip to Coventry next week?*


----------



## Andre

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

That game was up there with Liverpool 4-3 Newcastle in 95/96 imo. That game might have been a bit more end to end, but this game held SO MUCH MORE significance.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

City unlucky?


----------



## Brock

Fuck forgot about Sturridge, any news on the injury?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

*Looked like a hamstring so Chelsea would seem a serious doubt. Unless he was just being a pussy and wanted nothing to do with Liverpool's impending collapse at the time. Probably the second I reckon.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

we don't have by far the best squad. why is this constantly said? it's a flat out lie. it's definitely one of the best, probably the best, but by far and away? that's just rubbish seabs and you know it. we went into this season with serious questions over left back, questions over a partner for kompany, one fit right back, javi garcia as our 3rd choice midfielder. sure we have great attacking options but there were, and still are big questions about aspects of our squad. just like anyone else. money spent doesnt mean anything if much of it is spent of sub par players.

yeah we've had luck. we also havent had luck. offside goal vs villa when we were up, they go on to win. larsson's tackle on garcia in the sunderland game where he should've seen red. a blatant foul on milner for their only goal. people get annoyed at poor decisions. clattenbent made poor decisions. anyone else is going to be annoyed. sure if we lose it'll be our fault for games dropped but that happens with anyone who doesn't win the title. it doesn't mean you can't be frustrated along the way.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL*










:coutinho

Brilliant win. Had a bit of luck along the way but every team gets a bit during a season. That makes it what, 10 games on the trot. Our title to lose now (and lose it they shall b/c thats what Liverpool does to me :side


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Rush said:


> :coutinho
> 
> Brilliant win. Had a bit of luck along the way but every team gets a bit during a season. That makes it what, 10 games on the trot. Our title to lose now (and lose it they shall b/c thats what Liverpool does to me :side


They threw the 2009 title away with too many draws at the end of the year even after that 4-1 thrashing they gave United. They need to win that Chelsea game thats the big one now.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Singing through the minute of silence? Stay classy Chelsea fans.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Singing through the minute of silence? Stay classy Chelsea fans.


I remember the Chelsea fans pulled shit like this in 2012 during the Hillsborough stuff.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

That was quite stressful. We were lucky with some decisions but we should have scored a few more in the first half. 

4 more cup finals to go. We shouldn't get carried away. 

:brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> They threw the 2009 title away with too many draws at the end of the year even after that 4-1 thrashing they gave United. They need to win that Chelsea game thats the big one now.


Pretty sure we had like 31 out of an available 33 towards the end of that season. We only had the 4-4 against Arsenal from memory where we dropped points. United just matched us in the run in. Here its simple, we win our remaining 4 games, we win the title. It is in our hands now.


----------



## kingfunkel

BoJaNNNNN said:


> Singing through the minute of silence? Stay classy Chelsea fans.


Chelsea fans are just scum.

Can't believe he's been sent off, how many times would a ref turn a blind eye? Not to sound like Rafa Beneitz but if that's a Chelsea player it's no 2nd yellow #Fact

This has been the worst season of refereeing ever #Fact

The refs are trying to be as influential and important as the players #Fact

Refs are just cunts #Fact

Mourinho is a cunt #Fact 

Terry is a cunt #Fact


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Rush said:


> Pretty sure we had like 31 out of an available 33 towards the end of that season. We only had the 4-4 against Arsenal from memory where we dropped points. United just matched us in the run in. Here its simple, we win our remaining 4 games, we win the title. It is in our hands now.


I remember being pissed at that Arsenal it costed us a title on my birthday just to make it that little worse. But yeah win the last 4 and its ours.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



kingfunkel said:


> Chelsea fans are just scum.
> 
> Can't believe he's been sent off, how many times would a ref turn a blind eye? Not to sound like Rafa Beneitz but if that's a Chelsea player it's no 2nd yellow #Fact
> 
> This has been the worst season of refereeing ever #Fact
> 
> The refs are trying to be as influential and important as the players #Fact
> 
> Refs are just cunts #Fact
> 
> Mourinho is a cunt #Fact
> 
> Terry is a cunt #Fact


I take it the EPL is taking a page out of the NBA playbook with the refs this year. Oh and yeah Terry is a cunt


----------



## seabs

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

*Who is supposed to have a better squad then Kiz?

Also holy shit at Andre Marriner being given a Cup Semi after the Gibbs debacle. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

as a whole chelsea at least have a squad similar. lacking a top forward but their midfield, defence and attacking mids are good. 

all i took contention was was the far away part. our depth is very ordinary for the money we've spent, and it's been an issure for a while now.


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: LIVERPOOL*










:lel


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Singing through the minute of silence? Stay classy Chelsea fans.


It's classless for sure, but let's not try and infer this is a Chelsea specific issue. It's a cuntish and disease ridden mindset that plagues a plethora of supports up and down the country. Chelsea fans aren't the first and won't be the last to act in a disgraceful manner, so just pity the sad bellends who stoop to that level and leave out any accusation that one set of supporters are more guilty than the rest. There's idiots in every support, and it won't go away anytime soon.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Singing through the minute of silence? Stay classy Chelsea fans.


Did it at City a couple of months back too in the minute's silence for Tom Finney. A 'section' of them have a growing reputation for a horrific lack of respect during these moments. It's a minority though and all clubs have them, although not not many have showed consistent disgusting reactions to minute's silences.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Nige™ said:


> Did it at City a couple of months back too in the minute's silence for Tom Finney. A 'section' of them have a growing reputation for a horrific lack of respect during these moments. It's a minority though and all clubs have them, although not not many have showed consistent disgusting reactions to minute's silences.


They are a classless bunch of cunts. I remember telling someone on Twitter in 2012 after they sang during the FA Cup Semi-Finals held on the Hillsborough aniversary that they were nothing but a bunch of classless cunts.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Not sure how a minority of idiots makes for a generalisation of an entire support. Again, utterly classless but don't pretend these mongs aren't present at Liverpool, United, Millwall, West Ham, Arsenal whoever. Football brings out the worst in a minority of idiots who will always bring about unwanted attention through classless and moronic behaviour. It's nothing new.


----------



## Green

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Every club has classless idiots tbf


----------



## God™

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

One of the worst wins I've ever seen. :suarez2


----------



## DA

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I think what people are getting at is that the Chelsea bad apples tend to do something bad more often that other teams' bad apples.

Not shocked AT ALL by what happened today.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Wow can't finish for shit, a horrible game to watch but I'll take shitty performances like this against the lower clubs if it means a win. I guess the title race is still on, however it would have been way better if Kompany didn't gaff it, and Liverpool drew earlier. The game at Anfield is going to be something, think we should still go for it even with the sandwich between the Atletico games.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Not condoning the booing at all, *it's absolutely wrong and 100% shouldn't happen*, but maybe they're just fed up with Liverpool bringing it up all the time. They got their apology and their names cleared. Yet they still harp on about Justice for the 96. What more do they want? When will the souls of those 96 finally be allowed to rest in peace?

I remember we were pissed off with Liverpool in 2012, because they refused to move their FA Cup game to Sunday and let us have the Saturday slot, so we could have more rest before our game vs Barca in midweek, because God forbid they play on the 15th of April.

Anyway, as I said, it is wrong and it shouldn't happen.


----------



## DA

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

People responsible that day haven't been punished yet, Joel :kobe8


----------



## ABK

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Great for Pool. :clap :clap

No player deserves the title more than :stevie . 

Would like to see L'pool win the title if we're not winning it.

:banderas @ our win today. Totally wasteful in front of goal.


----------



## seabs

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

*You lunatics watching boring Chelsea and not Hull/Sheffield Utd :hayden3*


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Seabs said:


> *You lunatics watching boring Chelsea and not Hull/Sheffield Utd :hayden3*


Even I regret it :moyes1


----------



## Chismo

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Haven't enjoyed a football game like this in a long, LOOONG time.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Joel said:


> Not condoning the booing at all, *it's absolutely wrong and 100% shouldn't happen*, but maybe they're just fed up with Liverpool bringing it up all the time. They got their apology and their names cleared. Yet they still harp on about Justice for the 96. What more do they want? When will the souls of those 96 finally be allowed to rest in peace?
> 
> I remember we were pissed off with Liverpool in 2012, because they refused to move their FA Cup game to Sunday and let us have the Saturday slot, so we could have more rest before our game vs Barca in midweek, because God forbid they play on the 15th of April.
> 
> Anyway, as I said, it is wrong and it shouldn't happen.


Sorry that we find it hard to let go of 96 people being killed due to the incompetence of the South Yorkshire police and then being blaming the liverpool fans as a collective whole in an effort to deflect blame. And considering those responsible for this have yet to have been brought to justice there will not be an end to us "harping on about Justice for the 96".


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I'm gonna just leave it there. Anything else I will say wouldn't help, so yeah, I'm gonna leave that subject right there.

In 2 weeks the title race becomes clear.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Sorry that we find it hard to let go of 96 people being killed due to the incompetence of the South Yorkshire police and then being blaming the liverpool fans as a collective whole in an effort to deflect blame. And considering those responsible for this have yet to have been brought to justice there will not be an end to us "harping on about Justice for the 96".


Was a clusterfuck across the board, cant see anyone person or entity being blamed outright with responsibility at this point, theres not really a point or decision you can point at and say yep, that guy called it but we'll see.. 

Still scum Chelsea fans cant really surprise anyone by now?


----------



## God™

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I don't know if it's true but the commentators during the Chelsea match mentioned that the chanting during the minute's silence was coming from outside the stadium from fans who weren't aware.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



God™ said:


> I don't know if it's true but the commentators during the Chelsea match mentioned that the chanting during the minute's silence was coming from outside the stadium from fans who weren't aware.


Picked up on the pitch side mics? how many were out there?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



wkdsoul said:


> Still scum Chelsea fans cant really surprise anyone by now?


Again, why make this a Chelsea specific issue? 'Scum football fans' is more than applicable here, rather than turning it into a one support issue. They're no worse than united tits who put up pictures on facebook of them against a fence mimicking the hillsborough crush, or anyone who engages in chants about fans/players dieing.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Again, why make this a Chelsea specific issue? 'Scum football fans' is more than applicable here, rather than turning it into a one support issue. They're no worse than united tits who put up pictures on facebook of them against a fence mimicking the hillsborough crush, or anyone who engages in chants about fans/players dieing.


Erm, coz it was Chelsea fans? so when talking about chelsea fans, i get to call them chelsea fans, simple really.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

The way you say 'scummy chelsea fans shouldn't surprise anyone' implies a broader generalisation, as opposed to what this was. Aka a minority of idiots who carry a reputation that is a farcry from the majority of the supporters. Every club has their idiots, and even if Chelsea's idiots are a bit more reputable, it's still just one section of idiots being more common in their idiocy than other groups of idiots at countless other clubs.


----------



## Vader

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Not everyone can come through the bitterness like City fans okay!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> The way you say 'scummy chelsea fans shouldn't surprise anyone' implies a broader generalisation, as opposed to what this was. Aka a minority of idiots who carry a reputation that is a farcry from the majority of the supporters. Every club has their idiots, and even if Chelsea's idiots are a bit more reputable, it's still just one section of idiots being more common in their idiocy than other groups of idiots at countless other clubs.


I meant scum chelsea fans, in regards to their minority, which has previous, ie that small section has done it before, why are people suprised by it? ok should have read the scum section of chelsea fans.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Sorry that we find it hard to let go of 96 people being killed due to the incompetence of the South Yorkshire police and then being blaming the liverpool fans as a collective whole in an effort to deflect blame. And considering those responsible for this have yet to have been brought to justice there will not be an end to us "harping on about Justice for the 96".


And what about Sheffield Wednesday? Do you not think they are sick of their home stadium being more associated with 'Justice for the 96' than their own club? I agree with Joel. Liverpool fans have some kind of weird like for mourning, minute silences and all that to try and make Liverpool FC and themselves more than other clubs, and somehow morally superior. You've got the Hillsborough anniversary. But if it happens closest to an away game, then you have an extra minute silence for the closest home game to the date, as well as for the away game. Then you have minute silences for the anniversaries of deaths of prominent Justice for the 96 campaigners. It's excessive, and it has become something weird and beyond simply paying respect to the dead. Then you have all the other mourning occasions I mean it's like Liverpool are wearing black arm bands every other week. Plenty of other football fans have died in equally bad circumstances since and before 1989.


----------



## DA

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Some weird views being expressed right now.

96 people lost their lives because of the irresponsible actions of people in charge.

Those responsible for their deaths blackened their names with lies to save their own reputations. Lies which some people still state as FACT to this day.

The people responsible for this STILL haven't been punished.

It's more than just paying respect to people who have died. 

Those who have a problem with this need to get over themselves.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Chelsea fans have always been classless pricks so it's no surprise, after all it was two years ago before the Spurs game in the cup when they chanted "Murderers" during the minute silence 

having said that, :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

What do Chelsea fans want José to prioritise? League or Champions League? (You could say both, I suppose, but if you had to pick one...)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

The Champions League. Its weird it should technically be easier to win the league from here, with easy fixtures except from Anfield. With a win there (and another City fuck up) we could very well have the league, but I still feel like Liverpool have it. Don't know why I feel like we have a better chance of winning Champions League, maybe because we are in the semis and have done it very recently with most of this squad, and now have a better manager.

I'm expecting neither now though, lock of the season. :rust


----------



## Curry

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I'm with Rockhead. Champions League is probably the more winnable of the two, especially if Costa is out after his injury today. The champions league just requires 3 good games (We could probably get by with one good game and one decent game vs Atletico if we get a bit of luck) and in a final situation there isn't a manager on the planet I'd back ahead of Jose. I don't think we'll win either but I think the Champions league is more achievable and (in my opinion) the bigger trophy.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Don't worry lads, we'll go to Anfield on the last day and stop this evil Liverpool title charge and you can all thank Pardew for saving us


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

That defending from about 35 minutes on. :suarez2 Nail-biting stuff. Wasn't surprised Man City were able to come back at all, and was fully expecting a defeat with how often and easily they were able to create clear chances. 

I'll take lucking into a game-winner (and a brilliant strike by Coutinho :mark.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Rockhead said:


> The Champions League. Its weird it should technically be easier to win the league from here, with easy fixtures except from Anfield. With a win there (and another City fuck up) we could very well have the league, but I still feel like Liverpool have it. Don't know why I feel like we have a better chance of winning Champions League, maybe because we are in the semis and have done it very recently with most of this squad, and now have a better manager.
> 
> I'm expecting neither now though, lock of the season. :rust


*I would prioritise the Premier League, no chance in hell of beating Atletico. Costa will be fit for the 22nd.
*


Curry said:


> I'm with Rockhead. Champions League is probably the more winnable of the two, especially if Costa is out after his injury today. The champions league just requires 3 good games (We could probably get by with one good game and one decent game vs Atletico if we get a bit of luck) and in a final situation there isn't a manager on the planet I'd back ahead of Jose. I don't think we'll win either but I think the Champions league is more achievable and (in my opinion) the bigger trophy.


*Same as above 
*


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I hate this shit that the minority of Chelsea fans do. There was no need for that sort of fuckery even if I disagree with the nationwide 7 minutes tribute myself.

At the start of the season I would've definitely said go for the league but with the Champions League so close I'n swaying a bit. Ask again after the first leg with Atletico and the Liverpool game .


----------



## Zen

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Slient Alarm said:


> What do Chelsea fans want José to prioritise? League or Champions League? (You could say both, I suppose, but if you had to pick one...)


Champions League, because at least its on hour hands, unlike EPL in which we would have to hope for a another city fuck up and we gotta beat Liverpool at Anfield


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



CM Styles said:


> *no chance in hell of beating Atletico.*


Pipe down.


----------



## Zen

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



CM Styles said:


> *I would prioritise the Premier League, no chance in hell of beating Atletico. Costa will be fit for the 22nd.
> *
> 
> 
> *Same as above
> *


We got this


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

My team is Liverpool. I have the utmost faith that they will win, but i wouldnt bother with the CL if i was Chelsea. Cant beat any of the other teams in it.


----------



## Zen

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

All the same stuff I was hearing back in 2012.

We'll see


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Back when we didnt have SAS or SAS2.


----------



## Zen

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I was talking the Champions League? Are you in the CL>?


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> I was talking the Champions League? Are you in the CL>?


Oh shit, right sorry.

You didnt have Atletico at any point in 2011-12


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



CM Styles said:


> *I would prioritise the Premier League, no chance in hell of beating Atletico. Costa will be fit for the 22nd.
> *
> 
> 
> *Same as above
> *


Heard the same shit in 2012, everyone, their mothers, myself even brodgers) in here said we wouldn't beat Bayern. Those "no chance in hell" statements is what killed that Benfica fan's WF career.


----------



## Curry

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



CM Styles said:


> Oh shit, right sorry.
> 
> *You didnt have Atletico at any point in 2011-12*


Nah, Just Barcelona and Bayern in the Allianz.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Didnt Silva get clipped in the game today for a turned down pen?


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Curry said:


> Nah, Just Barcelona and Bayern in the Allianz.


Not Atletico in their prime though. Costa and Villa will destroy your defense, and you wont get past what is probably the best defense in Europe atm.

I know. I almost cried when Drogba scored that pen.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



CM Styles said:


> Not Atletico in their prime though. *Costa and Villa will destroy your defense*, and you wont get past what is probably the best defense in Europe atm.
> 
> I know. I almost cried when Drogba scored that pen.


Dude, behave. You're embarrassing yourself now.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I am? I dont see how lol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

lolmao at how overrated atletico has become by some people


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



CM Styles said:


> My team is Liverpool. I have the utmost faith that they will win, but i wouldnt bother with the CL if i was Chelsea. Cant beat any of the other teams in it.


Another Liverpool fan?

I remember when this was all fields...


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Interesting, you have a United avatar and a Chelsea signature. Who exactly DO YOU support?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

utd obviously


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Is Courtois in or out does anyone know? Could be a game changer for sure. Aranzubia's alright but it would be a massive boost to have Courtois out.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



CM Styles said:


> Interesting, you have a United avatar and a Chelsea signature. Who exactly DO YOU support?


I'm a blue for at least one week.

Just like I was a City fan until a few hours ago. But they can feck off now.

Needs must.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Slient Alarm said:


> I'm a blue for at least one week.
> 
> Just like I was a City fan until a few hours ago. But they can feck off now.
> 
> Needs must.


*Got it, fair enough.*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Is Courtois in or out does anyone know? Could be a game changer for sure. Aranzubia's alright but it would be a massive boost to have Courtois out.


*
Courtois is allowed to play, UEFA wouldnt let Chelsea prohibit him from playing.*


----------



## obby

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

THE GARDEN OF EDEN :mark:


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I could already see that 0-0 after around 30 minutes, big week for Ba to save us in two competitions. If we're winning our 4 games we're champions IMO. I can't see City winning 6 in a row, especially with Everton away. Huge week with Atletico/Liverpool/Atletico, a draw in Madrid should be enough to take to the Bridge and Jose and the team is at their best on the big stage with big pressure like the Anfield game. Big opportunity to do something special this season. 

PL or CL? We have Lampard, Luiz and Willian IIRC, yellow card away from suspension in the second leg. Ivanovic is already suspended for the first leg, Matic who is not playing CL and Hazard should be fit by then. We have a lot of fresh players for both matches. Overall, CL, but there's no reason to choose now, Jose will never let them lose concentration.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Interestingly, Chelsea 9/2 to win the league and the same price for the Champions League. I fancy them to win one for sure. Two might be a stretch, but the 'Jose' factor has me convinced they'll get at least one. Gutted I took 2/1 hours before they lost to Palace. He'll shut Liverpool down at Anfield, I believe, it's just whether they'll be able to score.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Final score at Anfield will be 2-1 or 1-2.

It's going to be a massive game. If we won the Prem and CL. Fuck. Don't even think like that. We're winning neither.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

^^ No doubt it will be close. More worried about Chelsea than City at the moment...


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Oh yeah. Chelsea is gonna be a difficult one to knock over.

Also, is there any news about Studgy's injury? I hope he can play against Chelsea..


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

If we beat Liverpool and stop them from winning the title, I think we'd be the undisputed hated team in the country. The media will want our blood. Holy fuck, this game is going to be massive if we beat next week Sunderland.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...-sturridge-limps-out-of-liverpools-clash-with

Hamstring injury. He returned to the touchline before the whistle, but it could be bad this late in the season.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



CM Styles said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...-sturridge-limps-out-of-liverpools-clash-with
> 
> Hamstring injury. He returned to the touchline before the whistle, but it could be bad this late in the season.


Dang. I'm starting to worry. Henderson out vs Chelsea, and Sturridge possibly. Two important key players for us.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Joel said:


> If we beat Liverpool and stop them from winning the title, I think we'd be the undisputed hated team in the country. The media will want our blood. Holy fuck, this game is going to be massive if we beat next week Sunderland.


Nah we'll be grand. This "Neutrals want Liverpool to win" is just the media looking for a narrative. I'm yet to meet a neutral who wants 'Pool to win.

Should be a great game between a team that can't stop scoring and a team that doesn't have a striker.... 'gulp'

Have a feeling Jose's gonna big brother Brendan though. :terry

You're Not Winning Anything


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I think Rock316ae raised an interesting point

We actually finally have the squad depth to fight on two fronts this time, unlike 2012

Would be nice to have Matic and Salah available for both but hell, its good enough

Us beating Atletico will depend on which David Luiz decides to show up. Rest of the team matters too obviously, but the difference between his Parc De Paris performance and Stamford Bridge performance is staggering and was the difference maker. It is possible, my guess is Jose will play for a draw in Madrid and try to win at home, just like always

My only wish is that we could play the final at home 

oh and im really fucking mad at UEFA, how the fuck is it their business what happens in our pre negotiated deal with Atletico? Who the fuck do they think they are? If they care so much about letting players play, let Matic into our CL squad, maybe force Atletico to sell us Costa in the summer.

Seriously what the fuck is this bullshit


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Worried as well dude :/ Its ok we got enough players to fill the gaps.

Coutinho, Lucas, Allen are all fine players.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



GoldenSilver said:


> Oh yeah. Chelsea is gonna be a difficult one to knock over.
> 
> Also, is there any news about *Studgy's* injury? I hope he can play against Chelsea..


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Principino said:


>


What xD Did I say something wrong? :kolo2


----------



## Green Light

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Hope Studgy isn't too badly hurt and will be OK for the world cup :agree:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I bet we lose to Sunderland next week, making the Liverpool tie useless. And then we will go on to beat Liverpool. YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

We won't lose at home to Sunderland. But a draw is not out of the equation.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Draw to Sunderland, and if Liverpool win against Norwich [lol] then even if you beat us at home you aint overtaking us


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

It's like the World Cup has come early.

People need to calm down. We have a team fighting relegation, Chelsea, MIGHTY MILE and Newcastle w/their lord and saviour Jesus Pardew back on the touchline.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Chelsea is the team I least want to win the title. Jose just pisses me off. And they raped us.

Liverpool > City > Everton lel > Chelsea

Liverpool/Chelsea game is massive.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Joel said:


> We won't lose at home to Sunderland. But a draw is not out of the equation.


I'm a *Sunderland *season ticket holder. Trust me, you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Joel said:


> If we beat Liverpool and stop them from winning the title, I think we'd be the undisputed hated team in the country. The media will want our blood. Holy fuck, this game is going to be massive if we beat next week Sunderland.


You can already imagine Jose's team talk before this game, easiest motivational speech of his career. We need a clean sheet against Sunderland, to start the Atletico game knowing that Cech didn't concede for over 900 minutes at home can help us psychologically.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Hopefully we officially send Sunderland down.

And yes, it is for laughing at us 2 seasons ago. Karma, bitches!


----------



## Humph

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Joel said:


> If we beat Liverpool and stop them from winning the title, I think we'd be the undisputed hated team in the country. The media will want our blood. Holy fuck, this game is going to be massive if we beat next week Sunderland.


Think it would be more of a marmite reaction tbh, anyone who's ever met a Liverpool fan would love Chelsea and anyone who hasn't would hate them. 

Chelsea gifting the title to City would be the preferable outcome.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Joel said:


> If we beat Liverpool and stop them from winning the title, I think we'd be the undisputed hated team in the country. The media will want our blood. Holy fuck, this game is going to be massive if we beat next week Sunderland.


don't worry joel. the fa and the media will do everything to ensure they get the feel good story of the season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL*










:banderas

This reaction to defeat isn't very holistic. :sparker


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Suarez should've been sent off. dat Skrtel hand ball. Silva pen shout ignored.

:banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

it's okay, clattenbent more than evened up the one bad decision from the etihad.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Suarez was a little tipsy. City spiked his Uruguayan tea before the game and he couldn't stand. Skrtel is ace at volleyball. And how dare Flanaginho have his foot trod on by Silva.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Renegade™ said:


> Suarez should've been sent off. dat Skrtel hand ball. Silva pen shout ignored.
> 
> :banderas


the handball that literally no one saw in real time? come on son, don't be a mong.


----------



## Goku

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Still pulling for Liverpool to win the title, by my god some of you are insufferable.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

odd question

so avb is managing zenit now

who are first

so what the fuck happened to the old manager? surely if theyre 1st with just 5 games to go and avb is in charge, the old guy couldnt have been doing that bad of a job? right?


----------



## Goku

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Spalletti was sacked after their 4-2 defeat in the first leg of UCL against Dortmund iirc or a compounding defeat that followed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

they were 2nd before avb showed up. and yeah it was after they were humbled by dortmund.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

fired for being second and losing to a superior team, and the season isnt even over yet?

jesus, even roman isnt that much of an impatient dick


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

nevermind, just remembered roberto

pls ignore


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

big shoutout to the liverpool fans who attacked the city fans and bricked their coaches after the game.

what was all that about scummy cunts?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

its in honour of the famous bus disaster of 1934

jesus christ kiz learn your history


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Being in 7th and watching Liverpool win the league is truly going to be like a swift kick to the balls.

I hate myself even more for actually admiring the way they play football and for not buying success.

Fuck this stupid new post Fergie world we live in! Fuck it all!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

not buying success?

so they haven't bought any players?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Not spent on the level of us and you not even close?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

but they have still bought players, yes?

the bought success argument is utterly redundant when everyone buys success.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

It was a tribute to Kompany bricking it in a big game again.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

We're probably going to spend over 150m this summer so my somewhat ideological football beliefs seem like a distance memory now.

No more ripping Chelsea, Man City or Real for me, Like I said Fuck this Post Fergie Hell.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



BkB Hulk said:


> It was a tribute to Kompany bricking it in a big game again.


seems suarez is more infectious than we thought.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Suarez clearly just showing everyone how the previous accusations of being a 1 man team were hilariously off the mark :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Well he certainly didn't get spuditis 'defending' Skrtel. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

yeah, the new one man team is clattenbent

skrtel was lucky he got turned by kun and not anyone else.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Liverpool to win the League plz.

Their fans are an obnoxious lot but anything to make our administration look mong for playing the #Poverty #NoMoney #CannotCompeteWithOilMoney card. Losers...

Also, somewhere in my heart, I do believe that Gerrard deserves to win one PL title.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Rush said:


> the handball that literally no one saw in real time? come on son, don't be a mong.


the irony of a Liverpool fan telling someone else not to be a mong.

:banderas

handball is handball son. :fergie


----------



## Goku

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I think Skrtel actually punches the ball away :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

^ He did :brodgers



Renegade™;32887329 said:


> the irony of a Liverpool fan telling someone else not to be a mong.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> handball is handball son. :fergie


The irony of a mong thinking all Liverpool fans are mongs

:banderas

Handball is handball, no one is disputing that. The fact is that not even the City players right there even asked for it. Its very easy to spot stuff with the help of slow mo, zoomed in camera angles etc.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> Nah we'll be grand. This "Neutrals want Liverpool to win" is just the media looking for a narrative. I'm yet to meet a neutral who wants 'Pool to win.


:duncan

Not looking very hard then.


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Most of the fans i've bumped into the past few have pretty much all had the same thought "I fucking hate Liverpool, but i hope you guys win this season". Unless of course they're either a Chelsea, City or United fan in which case its "I fucking hate Liverpool and hope you choke you bastards".


----------



## Nige™

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

I think I'm lucky that my mates that are United fans are actual football fans and are able to respect what Liverpool & Rodgers have done this season. When you see tweets and what not from United fans saying "come on City", it's like WTF?

It depends how you look at rivalries. Most fans in general I know enjoy it as good natured banter but some get very petty or bitter about it. Us & Burnley this season is a great example. They beat us for the first time in 35 years with so much emphasis on that streak for so long. A lot of us accepted that Burnley have been remarkable this season and deserve to go up for doing what they have with their squad, while some can't begin to give them an ounce of credit. It's sad, but it separates fans of football and fans of their clubs I guess.

Rivalry's are great, just as long as you don't get too wrapped up in them. I don't get how any neutral wouldn't want to see Liverpool win it. What they've done and the football they're playing, just :clap.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Some Liverpool fans are getting ahead of themselves. Calm the fuck down. Still four games to go.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Joel said:


> We won't lose at home to Sunderland. *But a draw is not out of the equation.*


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Joey_Swoll

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Who are the last 4 opponents compared to Chelsea's last four?


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL*










could watch that all day :brodgers



Joey_Swoll said:


> Who are the last 4 opponents compared to Chelsea's last four?


Liverpool: Norwich (A), Chelsea (H), Palace (A), Newcastle (H)
Chelsea: Sunderland (H), Liverpool (A), Norwich (H), Cardiff (A)
City: Sunderland (H), West Brom (H), Palace (A), Everton (A), Villa (H), West Ham (H)


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Man City, Chelsea and Liverpool. Pretty easy choice who I'd want to win the league...


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

as long as chelsea do not win the league i am happy. the most boring football side in history. i am a liverpool fan by the way amd if city win the league hats off to them. because they do play nice football and also quite a pleasant side. 

chelsea what a terrible side they must be for there home fans to watch. its like watching a gloryfied west ham. but yet mourinho claims big sam plays dinosaur tactics lol. 

every game they turn up not to lose sit deep and wait to counter. no way do they deserve the title. ugly football and now i can see why mourinho has a very good home record. 

as for this brick throwing bollox what a shame. and i must say i am shocked. the way city showed respect before the game and not just that gave liverpool a fantastic game off football. could off gone either way i don't get were the brick throwing come from. WHY ? makes no sense. we won the game not saying i condone it but were has the anger come from. good job we did not lose the game. 

well played city turned up and gave us a solid game both teams played the way the game should be played. just dreading the bore game in two weeks gonna be like watching paint dry


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

How are you Liverpool fans marking the 25th Hilsbrough anniversary tomorrow ? I'm from Sunderland (and a Sunderland fan of course) but I'm gonna drive down with my brother and go to a service hopefully at Anfield


----------



## goldigga

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Cannot fucking wait for Liverpool to take on my boys (Chelsea). Got a couple of mates that are big Liverpool fans, I'm like the only Chelsea fan in our group.... Not many down here in Oz


----------



## Rush

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



goldigga said:


> Cannot fucking wait for Liverpool to take on my boys (Chelsea). Got a couple of mates that are big Liverpool fans, I'm like the only Chelsea fan in our group.... Not many down here in Oz


There are tons of Chelsea fans down here. United are the most supported, Liverpool have a few, Chelsea have a bunch, Arsenal have a bunch, City and Spurs have relatively few and no one goes for Everton.


----------



## goldigga

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Rush said:


> There are tons of Chelsea fans down here. United are the most supported, Liverpool have a few, Chelsea have a bunch, Arsenal have a bunch, City and Spurs have relatively few and no one goes for Everton.


Fair enough. I always notice the majority of Liverpool and United supporters. Going star city for the game probably, hopefully there's a good amount of Chelsea fans there! Haven't been so excited for a premier league match in a long time.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

Rush is correct about the Skrtel handball. When no player gestures to the referee about it, you'd be asking for some incredible vision from Clattenberg to make that call in a game of that nature with no movement whatsoever from City players closest to the ball.



Joel said:


> If we beat Liverpool and stop them from winning the title, I think we'd be the undisputed hated team in the country.


Nah. There are a bunch of neutrals who probably would prefer Liverpool, as well as those who probably have them as their 'second team' (seriously I've encountered too many people who have premiership teams as their second club just to have some success per season), but there will also be an overwhelming majority of people who would enjoy seeing them fall at the final hurdle. Liverpool and United are two of the more unpopular teams in the country based on their history and considerable success, so for every bloke who appreciates their football and turnaround, you'll find countless more who just despise the club/supporters and won't see the admirable job Rodgers has done.



Kiz said:


> big shoutout to the liverpool fans who attacked the city fans and bricked their coaches after the game.
> 
> what was all that about scummy cunts?


Doesn't surprise me with Liverpool, always had that reputation, filthy set of scrotes. Glad United's fans never stoop to that level!





*If we ignore United fans lobbing bottles and such at the coaches of City fans before the Carling Cup Semi-Final in 2010. Or the umpteen fights that broke out in and around Wembley before the FA Cup Semi-Final in 2011.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: LIVERPOOL*

hold on just one second to the utd fan above who claims lfc fans are scummy. are you retarded ? every club around the world have the same amount off supporters that will let a club down. not just liverpool. i went to old trafford two years ago. and were they were letting the away supporters out we had to cross paths with the utd fans. 

bottles were being thrown across to the away supporters from the home supporters directions. not to mention a group off utd supporters that were getting arrested for a racist attack on a lfc black supporter which i witnessed.

and i also witnessed the chants from the utd fans regarding the hillsborough disaster . this was at old trafford just recently after lfc took utd to soccer school . 

once again lfc supporters were not innocent as there were exchange off chants from the hillsborough disaster to the munich air crash. something i had to grim and bare.

like i said every team has a group off supporters who let there clubs down every team is as bad as each other.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Doesn't surprise me with Liverpool, always had that reputation, filthy set of scrotes. *Glad United's fans never stoop to that level!*
> 
> 
> *If we ignore United fans lobbing bottles and such at the coaches of City fans before the Carling Cup Semi-Final in 2010. Or the umpteen fights that broke out in and around Wembley before the FA Cup Semi-Final in 2011.



Struggling to spot how you missed the clear sarcasm in my comment by mentioning United and then drawing attention to two similar incidents to reinforce the point I was on about yesterday that there are idiots at every club, and trying to ever cite one specific support as being the worst of the worst is fruitless because very few teams will be able to lay claim to no incidents involving their fans.

Seriously, a bit of reading comprehension please.

You also don't have to talk about United as if I'm not aware of some of the mindless tits who follow United. The same people who cause impressionable youths to think laughing at 96 people dieing is a badge of honour to make you 'a top red'. They're a pathetic and sad bunch and I felt much the same when I was at the Youth Cup game at Anfield a few seasons ago when a group of 10 did a 'crush conga' at HT. It was sad then and it's still sad today.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE THREAD TBHENDO*

^^^^^ fair points an honest utd supporter. i will never defend lfc supporters even tho i am a die hard red. i have seen some shocking things been said and done by our own. so i will never defend us as fans as there are a few that think it is clever too take it one step further. 

all clubs are the same were fans are concerned


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE THREAD*



Kiz said:


> big shoutout to the liverpool fans who attacked the city fans and bricked their coaches after the game.
> 
> what was all that about scummy cunts?


The funniest thing was them sarcastically cheering Toure when he got injured. Twice.

And then they politely clapped him off when he was subbed leading to Martin Tyler praising their sportsmanship.

The Liverpool/Media love-in is nauseating.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Martin Tyler was a right disgrace yesterday. His screams of pure joy when Liverpool scored and then the sound of complete sadness when City scored showed us all what he is all about.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: LIVERPOOL*



Destiny said:


> Some Liverpool fans are getting ahead of themselves. Calm the fuck down. Still four games to go.


That. I see many people in other sites going "We won the league" "Blah blah blah Champions". It's really annoying, anything can happen in four games. It's football.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*I don't see the problem with commentators rooting for the underdog. I bet you thought nothing of them splooshing all of Chelsea when they won the Champions League did you? RACIST HYPOCRITE. 

I don't care who wins. It won't be my team so I don't care. I'd prefer the team who deserve it more (Liverpool) because for City or Chelsea to win it while underperforming as much as they have this season would be a tad lame. I don't see the issue with the media supposedly favouring a Liverpool win either. Better story for them to sell and attract people towards so why the fuck wouldn't they favour that? Plus like 80% of pundits are Liverpool fans so there's that too. Put in a different context. Doesn't everyone want Atletico to win La Liga over Barca and Real? It's just the same and would any of you Chelsea and City fans moan at the media favouring a possible Atletico title win? No you would not. Now sush and be quiet and think about how much this hurts a Utd fan to sit and watch while you think about how you could have shown poverty teams a bit more respect.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

That's a bit different. They were biased towards us because we're English. They'd have done the same had Arsenal, United, City or Liverpool been in the final. Look at how they splooged when you beat Bayern in 99 or Liverpool in 05. Just like Spanish TV would go nuts for Madrid or Barca winning, etc.

And whoever ends the season with the most points is the team that deserves it because they've performed better results wise throughout the whole season. After 38 games, the league table can't lie.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*I mean as in it's a stronger achievement for them. Whatever points total City and Chelsea end up on is below what they should be getting with their squads. 

Another example then. Bayern/Dortmund Final last year. Who did the media want to win? They always want the underdog to win because it's a better story. It's annoying as shit for the other stronger team to put up with but that's how it always it, not some agenda against Chelsea or City.*


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Joel have you forgotten when Tyler nearly shat his brain out his own arse when City won the title? :kobe11

They were the underdog that season, we are this season

Of course, the media want us to win



> Gary Lineker ‏@GaryLineker 23h
> I'm going to put my neutrality to one side and say I would love to see Steven Gerrard lift the Premier League trophy.


So just accept it :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Seabs said:


> *I mean as in it's a stronger achievement for them. Whatever points total City and Chelsea end up on is below what they should be getting with their squads.
> 
> Another example then. Bayern/Dortmund Final last year. Who did the media want to win? They always want the underdog to win because it's a better story. It's annoying as shit for the other stronger team to put up with but that's how it always it, not some agenda against Chelsea or City.*


That's just because we all love Klopp :klopp

(Joke, read penultimate paragraph of the post below)



DA said:


> Joel have you forgotten when Tyler nearly shat his brain out his own arse when City won the title? :kobe11
> 
> They were the underdog that season, we are this season
> 
> Of course, the media want us to win
> 
> 
> 
> So just accept it :brodgers


That's because City scored in the last second to win it you lunatic. It was amazing, unexpected moment. He wasn't creaming himself the week before when Yaya scored those two goals against Newcastle.

Look, it probably is the underdog stuff, but that doesn't make it any less annoying to hear the contrasts in his voice yesterday. When you're on the air, call the match correctly. Those goals by City were just as big as the Liverpool ones for their fans and they had to sit and hear no emotion at all. As if it was wrong for City to score. I'm not saying they can't favour Liverpool and when I see articles about it, then fair enough. But yeah, when you're commentating the match on Sky, there's City fans watching too, give them some respect too.

I hope to God we get something at Anfield. Even if it is just to allow City to take the title. I want to hear the hurt in Tyler's voice and the tears of this nation when Liverpool fail.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*Also probably had something to do with Tyler sitting in a stadium full of scousers who likely would have attacked him if he leaped and shouted SILVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA when they scored. *


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*






Still the GOAT Tyler moment. I know Kizwell still tears up every time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Seabs said:


> *Also probably had something to do with Tyler sitting in a stadium full of scousers who likely would have attacked him if he leaped and shouted SILVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA when they scored. *


Fair point.

When was the last season where 3 teams were this close so late?

I can't remember how close Arsenal were to us and United in 2010, but I don't think it was this close.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*Liverpool's title now imo. Don't see them losing to Chelsea and I don't see City beating Everton. Norwich and Newcastle should be easy enough for them. 4 points from Palace and Chelsea should do it for them. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

it was also easy enough for united, the team that never bottles it, to beat wigan and everton at home. anything can happen.


----------



## Vader

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Few posters in here who've never posted in here before the Liverpool/City game. HOW CONVENIENT!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Seabs said:


> *Also probably had something to do with Tyler sitting in a stadium full of scousers who likely would have attacked him if he leaped and shouted SILVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA when they scored. *


I always thought Martin Tyler was a closet United fan, my Dad had that Sheffield Wednesday Bruce goal on video and basically played it to death throughout my childhood






And Bruce YES YES for Manchester United and Alex Ferguson!!! :draper2

Better days


----------



## Rush

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Joel said:


> Martin Tyler was a right disgrace yesterday. His screams of pure joy when Liverpool scored and then the sound of complete sadness when City scored showed us all what he is all about.





Joel said:


> That's because City scored in the last second to win it you lunatic. It was amazing, unexpected moment. He wasn't creaming himself the week before when Yaya scored those two goals against Newcastle.


Its one of those things though. Not even close to being on the scale as Kun's goal to win the title but it was still a good moment and when you're in a stadium full of screaming fans going nuts b/c of a goal then you're bound to get excited as well.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Vader said:


> Few posters in here who've never posted in here before the Liverpool/City game. HOW CONVENIENT!



They just really like ballet.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Shepard said:


> They just really like ballet.


yeah, who doesn't?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Donnacha.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Tyler has had his fair share of euphoric screams of ecstasy for years now, this one is always up there for me:







0.24 is a standout moment for me in terms of cutting to a dejected supporter. His face reminds me of someone who'd be on Blind Date, select the woman he wanted and then be distraught when he picked a minger and saw who he could have picked.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Joel said:


> That's a bit different. They were biased towards us because we're English. *They'd have done the same had Arsenal, United, City or Liverpool been in the final.* Look at how they splooged when you beat Bayern in 99 or Liverpool in 05. Just like Spanish TV would go nuts for Madrid or Barca winning, etc.
> 
> And whoever ends the season with the most points is the team that deserves it because they've performed better results wise throughout the whole season. After 38 games, the league table can't lie.


2008 CL Final, Tyler sounded like he'd just watched a puppy being killed when Van Der Sar saved Anelka's penalty.

Tyler is a cunt.


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Fuck all these Sturridge out for the rest of the season rumours.

Hurry up plz hammy scans

Refs for weekend

Liverpool- Marriner
City- Dowd
Chelsea- Dean


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



DA said:


> Fuck all these Sturridge out for the rest of the season rumours.
> 
> Hurry up plz hammy scans
> 
> Refs for weekend
> 
> Liverpool- Marriner
> City- Dowd
> Chelsea- Dean


Silver lining for Liverpool fans being if Sturridge is out he won't get sent off instead of Sterling


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

rumours that poyet has been given the boot


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*Player manager then? Cool. Although it'd be better if they gave him 2 I guess.*


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Silver lining for Liverpool fans being if Sturridge is out he won't get sent off instead of Sterling


:lel

:bigron



Kiz said:


> rumours that poyet has been given the boot


FACK

Not sure if this is good or bad Liverpool-wise for Wednesday


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Kiz said:


> rumours that poyet has been given the boot


Which is completely stupid (if true, of course). Constantly changing managers will get them nowhere, and they could benefit next season from a manager who has experience in the Championship.

If anything, at least it's not on live TV this time.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

can't stomach a Liverpool title win. fuck you City


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Would be nuts if true. He's had us playing well at times and his points per game ratio is still quite good. Basically gave the rest of the league an 8 game headstart w/ Di Canios reign too. Got us to a cup final on top of that. Short is a bit fond of sacking managers though. The only constant through all of this has been the players. Obviously there's only so much a manager can do. Gus would walk into another job easy enough I'd imagine. Can't imagine his reputation has been anything but enhanced w/ how he's done. Only the last few weeks have been questionable. Totally different situation to last year as well. Far more would be needed to keep us up. 

Where'd you see it, kizwell? Only thing I can find on twatter is some "agent" w/ 1,000 followers who hasn't tweeted since june. Also says Ball would be given to the end of the season and I can't see him accomplishing it. Albeit he loves the club and would definitely give it a go. Gutted if Gus goes. I get the feeling Andre is on his way up here to try and sell Norwich to him :lol


----------



## Death Rider

Kiz said:


> rumours that poyet has been given the boot


That would be really dumb

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

in case anyone wanted a top laugh






JUSTICE FOR THE BLACK ARMBAND


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Imagine taking the time to make that video

Pointless


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

there's proper outrage too

http://twitter.com/thescousecafu/status/455726209440440321

amazing


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*In all fairness why take it off?*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

because it was bothering him?

many players played the 2nd half without an armband. one steven gerrard included. it's just a piece of black tape.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Liverpool love in continues, a headline from the mail 



> Henry? Shearer? Giggs? Forget them, if Gerrard leads Liverpool to the title, he'll be the best player in Premier League history


fpalm


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

He _is_ the best tho?


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Best at beating up DJs perhaps.


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I'd prefer he beat up a DJ than mock some American tourists over 9/11


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Difference is I can admit a lot of my club's players are cunts, but you're too deluded to admit the same of yours.

Gerrard with (possibly) one Premier League title and multiple finishes outside of the top 4 could never be the best player the league has ever seen. It's ludicrous.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

This thread has taken a sharp turn into garbageville recently. 

I blame Alex


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

lel I've said in the past that Suarez is a cunt, doesn't that count?


----------



## Curry

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Probably opening a can of worms but who is the greatest premier league player?

I'd say Ronaldo is the best to play in the prem but I have no idea about who would be the best overall.


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

One of Gerrard, Keane or Henry imo


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Joel said:


> Difference is I can admit a lot of my club's players are cunts, but you're too deluded to admit the same of yours.
> 
> Gerrard with (possibly) one Premier League title and multiple finishes outside of the top 4 could never be the best player the league has ever seen. It's ludicrous.


Well one player can never make a team. 

I admit Suarez can be a dickhead...


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



DA said:


> One of Gerrard, Keane or Henry imo


Explain to me what Gerrard has done to be top 3 best Prem player, DA.


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I doubt there have been many better ALL-ROUND players than Gerrard in the history of the Premier league

I don't care how many times he missed out on the Top 4 or that he hasn't won any Prem titles, I am basing it on talent and on what I have seen with my own two eyes

It's not as if I'm the only guy you'd find who would have Gerrard in the Top 3 ever Prem players, he is arguably Liverpool's greatest ever player, and with the quality of players in Liverpool's history, that's saying something

It's not as ridiculous a statement as you are making it out to be


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

As a Chelsea fan I have absolutely no problem saying Ronaldo is the best player I've seen in the Premier league. Admittedly 96-97 was the first I ever paid any real attention to and I only started following it properly in 00/01. Henry comes next and then it gets murky with so many amazing players over a 20+ year span.

EDIT: Torres at Liverpool may not have been the best player in the Premier League but no one had me more inclined to bet against Chelsea than him.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

its henry followed by roy keane and penaldo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

i cant believe youre all forgetting jon obi mikel smh


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Vader said:


> Few posters in here who've never posted in here before the Liverpool/City game. HOW CONVENIENT!


Don't worry, I've thrown them off the scent with this brilliant name change.


----------



## Humph

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Hank Scorpio said:


> This thread has taken a sharp turn into garbageville recently.
> 
> I blame Alex


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Wenger isn't stupid enough to sell off Giroud without replacing him properly...is he? :side:


----------



## Humph

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Drmic and Remy would be sound replacements if we want to continue the 4th place trophy but to move forward we need a Benzema/Costa/Cavani esque player.


----------



## Vader

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Sanogo is your new hero. Accept him.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Mikey Damage said:


> Wenger isn't stupid enough to sell off Giroud without replacing him properly...is he? :side:


How do you feel about Arteta up front?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Ffffffffffffffuck.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I can't think of a realistic transfer target as far as strikers go this summer.

Benzema won't happen.

Cavani won't happen.

COSTA won't happen.

.........._maybe_ Mandzukic? :cena6



















or maybe DRAX to the MAX :moyes1


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

telegraph getting all the ffp mongs into a frenzy saying we will be in breach and be given a transfer ban.

only problem is transfer bans isn't one of the sanctions that can be handed down for an ffp breach.

:clap


----------



## Rush

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Joel said:


> Difference is I can admit a lot of my club's players are cunts, but you're too deluded to admit the same of yours.
> 
> Gerrard with (possibly) one Premier League title and multiple finishes outside of the top 4 could never be the best player the league has ever seen. It's ludicrous.


While i disagree with DA asserting that Gerrard is the best prem player ever, your argument against Gerrard being that he hasn't won the title and Liverpool have finished outside the top 4 is ludicrous. You don't win a premiership due to just 1 player.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Arsenal only need Morata.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Doumbia would be a decent option actually for Arsenal

or maybe even :rvp


----------



## Goku

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I think Arsenal needs to find a system to play to the strengths of their best players before even thinking about making transfer moves tbh.

The way Wenger has set up this season is balls. Wilshire, Rosicky and Cazorla on the wings? Ox part of the double 6? Arteta as the only holding midfielder? GIROUD and SANOGO?

Take Ozil and Ramsay out and you're relying on players trying to play the fitba way out of their comfort zones.


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

leltransferban

Is it true that City are even in breach of FFP? If so, what kind of punishment might they face, if any? A fine or something?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Femto said:


> I think Arsenal needs to find a system to play to the strengths of their best players before even thinking about making transfer moves tbh.
> 
> The way Wenger has set up this season is balls. Wilshire, Rosicky and Cazorla on the wings? Ox part of the double 6? Arteta as the only holding midfielder? GIROUD and SANOGO?
> 
> Take Ozil and Ramsay out and you're relying on players trying to play the fitba way out of their comfort zones.


This so damn much.

We need a new f'kin manager. Wenger has grown stale at Arsenal. The best for both parties is to go their own ways.

Ideally, we only need a ST and a DM. Giroud and Sanogo? LOL. Arteta as our DM? Yeah... Of course, if Fabs and Sagna do leave, we need to replace them, but in terms of additions, we only need one striker and a DM. Wenger's absurd tactics and stubbornness has led to our downfall this season. Whether it's playing 6-3-1 against Moyes' United at the Emirates, or playing a high line against Chelsea at the Bridge, or f'kin attacking City at the Etihad, or acting like we're going to thump Liverpool at Anfield; tactically, Wenger has been abysmal this season. He looks clueless on the stands these days, which is sad for somebody who was as great as he was at one point in time...


----------



## Ruth

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Razor King said:


> This so damn much.
> 
> We need a new f'kin manager. Wenger has grown stale at Arsenal. The best for both parties is to go their own ways.
> 
> Ideally, we only need a ST and a DM. Giroud and Sanogo? LOL. Arteta as our DM? Yeah... Of course, if Fabs and Sagna do leave, we need to replace them, but in terms of additions, we only need one striker and a DM. Wenger's absurd tactics and stubbornness has led to our downfall this season. Whether it's playing 6-3-1 against Moyes' United at the Emirates, or playing a high line against Chelsea at the Bridge, or f'kin attacking City at the Etihad, or acting like we're going to thump Liverpool at Anfield; tactically, Wenger has been abysmal this season. He looks clueless on the stands these days, which is sad for somebody who was as great as he was at one point in time...


Why can't all Arsenal fans be like you and see the glaringly obvious?!



Kiz said:


> telegraph getting all the ffp mongs into a frenzy saying we will be in breach and be given a transfer ban.
> 
> only problem is transfer bans isn't one of the sanctions that can be handed down for an ffp breach.
> 
> :clap


You can in the Championship as we're getting one. If you have certain losses but go up to the Prem you get a huge fine, if you don't get promoted, it's a transfer embargo.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Femto said:


> I think Arsenal needs to find a system to play to the strengths of their best players before even thinking about making transfer moves tbh.
> 
> The way Wenger has set up this season is balls. Wilshire, Rosicky and Cazorla on the wings? Ox part of the double 6? Arteta as the only holding midfielder? GIROUD and SANOGO?
> 
> Take Ozil and Ramsay out and you're relying on players trying to play the fitba way out of their comfort zones.


It's really not that black and white.

To be honest Wenger did have a good system in place for most of the season. When Ramsey and Flamini were together in CM they had the solidity to allow all of the fancy Dan number ten types to congregate around Giroud who would hold the ball up for them as they played off him and made their runs. Obviously that was more of a problem when Giroud phoned it in (which can be quite often) but generally the lack of out and out width didn't hurt them.

That was unless they played the top sides who could easily deal with narrow link up play around the box. I'm not sure what Arsenal's goal record is in big matches this season but I know that one of the few times they scored twice in such a game was against Liverpool (who love to gift a goal or two), so that says a lot about that issue. They had a system that made them flat track bullies for a long spell and it was good enough to at least keep them in title contention. Still, a manager with greater modern tactical nous would have shown the flexibility needed in order to adapt for the bigger games.

The real issues (for this season) have only been apparent for the last 9/10 weeks which has seen Wenger completely crumble under the pressure with some absolutely bat shit mental tactical decisions. It's one thing having your most in form (of the season) CM injured for a long spell, but when you take your only fit orthodox CDM out of the side (Flamini) and play a pair of fannys in central midfield like AOC and Arteta away at Chelsea, with a high line and both full backs pressing on. Well...Ian Holloway tactics 101.

Wenger really should be moved on at the end of the season, regardless of whether Arsenal scrape into the top four and/or fumble their way towards grabbing the FA Cup. He absolutely reeks of footballing dinosaur at this stage and resembles someone who is too stubborn to change and adapt to the modern ways of the game. He certainly hasn't destroyed the club like some Arsenal idiot fans would like to claim, but he is definitely holding them back at this stage. If you take that element away and discover that many of the previous problems still exist within the club in terms of lacking ambition then at least Arsenal fans can pin point the issue and directly point fingers at the board who are at least very culpable in all of this.

Whether the reluctance to spend is mainly on Wenger, the board, or both will only be revealed once Wenger is gone, but the urgent need for signings is definitely there. Giroud does a job at times and performs well in a certain system, but Arsenal need more than someone who can perform the bare minimum. Chezzers continues to be a massive liability and looks miles away from being a competent top four keeper. It says a lot that Fabianski has a good case for becoming number one at the moment. Then there's the lack of durable depth in terms of battling midfielders, not that Wenger would necessarily use them! Beyond that there's also the great need for more pace in the side going forwards, because when Walcott is out of the side Arsenal are easy enough nullify. AOC is quick with his feet, but not mentally.

If there's anyone with enough common sense and power on the Arsenal board then the FA Cup final should be Wenger's last hurrah (would be funny if they ended up losing that game though). Then a new young manager with fresh ideas should be allowed to come in and spend Arsenal's reserve of cash that has been cumulated over the last few years. There's always he extremely rare possibility that Wenger could squeeze out one last great season if the planets and stars aligned for him, but that isn't going to do the club any good long term if they continue to paper over the cracks and stick their heads in the sand (I'm running out of clichés here ffs!). It's at that stage where the club needs to start a new project, regardless of how the season ends.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



froot said:


>


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Nige™ said:


> Why can't all Arsenal fans be like you and see the glaringly obvious?!
> 
> 
> 
> You can in the Championship as we're getting one. If you have certain losses but go up to the Prem you get a huge fine, if you don't get promoted, it's a transfer embargo.


that's the fa's version of ffp i'm pretty sure. the uefa version doesn't have the transfer embargo


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Kiz said:


> that's the fa's version of ffp i'm pretty sure. the uefa version doesn't have the transfer embargo


That's part of the whole problem, so unclear, unorganisged and allows itself to be open to abuse. The whole thing in principle is great but it's just being handled so badly. Apparently we're one of a few clubs appealing that it's unfair we're being punished despite our ridiculous transfer policy when we got relegated. Thanks :kean.

Then you get to Monaco & PSG. #OtherIncomeLoopholeBollocks


----------



## Rush

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Its amazing to see Arsenal, in the space of 9 games, drop from 1st down to 5th. 9 points in 9 games is what you expect from teams towards the bottom of the table, not from the side leading. 9 out of a possible 27 is just awful. By comparison, Liverpool have 30/30, Chelsea have 22/30, City have 17/24, Everton have 21/27, Spurs 16/30, United 17/27 and if we head to the bottom Fulham have 11/30. Simply not good enough from a team that should be looking to push for the title.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Exactly. Arsenal were doing fine until recently. Wenger has just blown up under the pressure and made some insane decisions in recent weeks which has cost Arsenal their league season. Still, that's enough for him to get the boot. He was finally on the verge of building something half way decent, but he just muffed it all up again.


----------



## God™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/...es-admits-Atletico-manager-Diego-Simeone.html

Please, please, please be true.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Rush said:


> While i disagree with DA asserting that Gerrard is the best prem player ever, your argument against Gerrard being that he hasn't won the title and Liverpool have finished outside the top 4 is ludicrous. You don't win a premiership due to just 1 player.


That's true. But you can help drive your team to it or close to it with consistently top performances when you have a very good players around you. I don't think Gerrard's performances in the league has been as good as his performances in cup competitions. 

When you think of Gerrard, you don't think really think of anything he has done in the league. You instantly think about how Olympiakos, Istanbul and the Millenium Stadium. I even think of his opening goal at the World Cup 2010 before anything he's done in the league. On the flip side, when you think of Henry, Sherarer, Cantona, Keane, Scholes and Giggs you think about how they dominated the Premier League season after season and were a major influence on their teams winning the title (more than once for some).

*It's harsh*, but I don't think you can be the best Premier League player if you haven't won the title. I know Gerrard won PFA Player of the Year, but that was almost as weird as when Giggs won it.

If it's to do with most talented, then sure, Gerrard is right up there. But to be the best, I think you need to show why you are the best and trophies and massive moments are what you need to show.

Just my opinion, because when discussing this, they can be no wrong or right.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Rush said:


> Its amazing to see Arsenal, in the space of 9 games, drop from 1st down to 5th. 9 points in 9 games is what you expect from teams towards the bottom of the table, not from the side leading. 9 out of a possible 27 is just awful. By comparison, Liverpool have 30/30, Chelsea have 22/30, City have 17/24, Everton have 21/27, Spurs 16/30, United 17/27 and if we head to the bottom Fulham have 11/30. Simply not good enough from a team that should be looking to push for the title.


And that's from an Arsenal team who in recent years have finished very strongly. But it just epitomises Wenger's reign of late. Pressure on, collapse. Pressure off, flourish. Wenger just doesn't seem to handle pressure like he used to.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



God™;32959537 said:


> www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/football/...es-admits-Atletico-manager-Diego-Simeone.html
> 
> Please, please, please be true.


Oh my God...

Atletico would honestly become my second favourite team if they take Torres from us. I wouldn't even mind if they knock us out of the CL if they take Torres from us. I wouldn't even mind if they piss all over the Stamford Bridge pitch if they take Torres from us.

Edit: Man... They aren't really any quotes with him saying he wants him back though :sad:


----------



## Rush

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Joel said:


> That's true. But you can help drive your team to it or close to it with consistently top performances when you have a very good players around you. I don't think Gerrard's performances in the league has been as good as his performances in cup competitions.
> 
> When you think of Gerrard, you don't think really think of anything he has done in the league. You instantly think about how Olympiakos, Istanbul and the Millenium Stadium. I even think of his opening goal at the World Cup 2010 before anything he's done in the league. On the flip side, when you think of Henry, Sherarer, *Cantona, Keane, Scholes and Giggs* you think about how they dominated the Premier League season after season and were a major influence on their teams winning the title (more than once for some).
> 
> *It's harsh*, but I don't think you can be the best Premier League player if you haven't won the title. I know Gerrard won PFA Player of the Year, but that was almost as weird as when Giggs won it.
> 
> If it's to do with most talented, then sure, Gerrard is right up there. But to be the best, I think you need to show why you are the best and trophies and massive moments are what you need to show.
> 
> Just my opinion, because when discussing this, they can be no wrong or right.


4 blokes from the one team kind of reinforces the point that you need a good support cast to win a title. Throw in Beckham, Neville, Schmeichel on top of those you listed and is it any wonder the team won so many titles? 

Of course Olympiakos/Instanbul will come to mind when you think of Gerrard as they were iconic moments on the way to a Champions League title. I assume you don't watch Gerrard play week in week out, which in addition to being "the guy" from your favourite team, will always lead Liverpool fans to rate Gerrard very highly. He's been a superb player and leader for us for so many years, and has been a superb player for England for so many years. The fact he hasn't won a premier league title doesn't change how he has performed over the years. Its easy to perform well when you're surrounded by other stars. Its far harder to perform at the top when you're not backed up by as many quality players.

Obviously i'm going to be biased and rate Gerrard highly, i just think the notion that winning titles is key to being considered to be the best individual player is a bit silly.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

we're gonna need to rely on inter if we ever want a chance at unloading torres


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

inb4 torres renews his contract for a further 4 years and retires at chelsea :banderas


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Some Liverpool fans trash a munich tribute site.. awesome timing.. fpalm

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/munich-air-disaster-victim-billy-3414069

The FFP thing , there are 20 teams still being looked at, its mainly due to the Eithiad airways deal in our and PSGs case most likely, i presume it'll be a fine as they cant prove it was out of line with other clubs similar and bigger in United cases, deals.. PSG have flipped there shit though and said they'll fight anything and everything lol.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

nothing will be done. at the worst we'll get a warning or a reprimand. we've shown improvement, our losses will have deductments with contracts pre-2010, youth investments, etc etc. we'll likely find ourselves within the 45 mil euro limit. 

next season we'll be in a profit, i'm almost certain of that. so will utd, so will chelsea, liverpool, arsenal, everton, spurs, etc. the new sky/bt deal will make sure of that.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> inb4 torres renews his contract for a further 4 years and retires at chelsea :banderas


----------



## Razor King

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Rush said:


> Its amazing to see Arsenal, in the space of 9 games, drop from 1st down to 5th. 9 points in 9 games is what you expect from teams towards the bottom of the table, not from the side leading. 9 out of a possible 27 is just awful. By comparison, Liverpool have 30/30, Chelsea have 22/30, City have 17/24, Everton have 21/27, Spurs 16/30, United 17/27 and if we head to the bottom Fulham have 11/30. Simply not good enough from a team that should be looking to push for the title.





Andre said:


> Exactly. Arsenal were doing fine until recently. Wenger has just blown up under the pressure and made some insane decisions in recent weeks which has cost Arsenal their league season. Still, that's enough for him to get the boot. He was finally on the verge of building something half way decent, but he just muffed it all up again.


We needed a striker in January. I know people here rate Giroud in some form but he's an absolute useless striker, who has ruffled up so many chances, it's painful to watch. We needed that striker in January and Wenger had 40 million in his pocket. The sad thing is that he still has it...

But the fact is that getting a striker wouldn't have altered Wenger's retarded tactics to attack City/Chelsea at their fortresses. Arteta is too old to play the demanding role of a DM, and Flamini is brainless. Keeping those things in mind, it would have been neat if we managed to clinch boring 0-0 draws against the big teams, but Wenger doesn't learn, ever. He played the 9-6-0 once against United in the FA Cup Final in 2005 and he still regrets it to this day--even though we won because Wenger feels we didn't deserve to win... It's not about deserving to win; it's about actually winning, which is something Wenger just refuses to acknowledge.

I adore Wenger for what he has done for Arsenal. The next manager in will have everything at his disposal to succeed - the money, the stadium, the infrastructure, the brand, but we have to forget about making profits for a while and focus on the footballing aspect. The fact that this lousy board of ours is fearing that Wenger won't sign the extension this summer is a sad indication, but that's how it is at Arsaenal unfortunately. I still rate Wenger and I think he'd do an excellent job at PSG/Monaco or even Barcelona, where the focus is on winning trophies and not balancing the book. But at Arsenal, where Wenger seems to have a lifetime job guarantee and no pressure to achieve anything as long as he rakes in the profits, the partnership is turning out to be painful for the supporters and Arsenal FOOTBALL Club.

Simeone plz. After Wenger's philosophy of football for 17 years, I want an organized tactician. We don't even play good football these days. It's the usual stuff. Mertesacker passes it to Arteta; Arteta to Gibbs; Gibbs to Podolski; Podolski to Arteta; Arteta to Sagna; Sagna crosses in; Giroud jumps 10 minutes before or after the cross. Ball out of play for a goal-kick. Rinse and repeat. And I didn't forget Cazorla. We usually play with 9 men and that's because Santi is sitting quietly somewhere and Giroud is uselessly jumping elsewhere.

Change.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Lambert's assistants have been suspended. Villa have not explained why. :hmm: Hay this is a good movie!

Gordon Cowans and Shay Given are the new assistant managers. Shay :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Arsenal look so poor. They've really collapsed this year, even by their standards.

And that miss by Giroud sums them up.


----------



## kingfunkel

Oh dear god, think strikers have forgotten the art of scoring. Would rather score a pretty precise shot than just sticking your laces on it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

:lmao

Go on West Ham! Everton for dat 4th place trophy.


----------



## kingfunkel

Lu-Lu-Lu Lukas Podolski!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

GIROUD REBORN SO GOOD


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Normal service is resumed.

Arsenal to scrape 4th place, celebrate like they've won the league, Wenger will be a smug prick and lead them into the Champions League again, falling in the round of 16 to focus on another low key ending to a season that promised something. It's a recurring cycle and Redknapp issues response:


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*Louise :moyes1*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

dat top 4 trophy tho


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Nige™ said:


> Normal service is resumed.
> 
> Arsenal to scrape 4th place, celebrate like they've won the league, Wenger will be a smug prick and lead them into the Champions League again, falling in the round of 16 to focus on another low key ending to a season that promised something. It's a recurring cycle and Redknapp issues response:


Nice that you left out that whole FA Cup thing out of the equation.

Pathetic.


----------



## Andre

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I'm guessing that Brickhouse is going on holiday again :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

My guess is FOURteventura.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

If the players getting booked for taking the shirt off, is mainly to do with the sponsors, why does it apply to International football?


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*






Nice touch


----------



## obby

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Vidic only has five games left as a United player :jose


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

also rio but fuck that guy rite?


----------



## obby

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Rio isn't confirmed yet, though. Maybe he'll go to the MLS. Hopefully the Whitecaps :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

4th place trophy really needs to be a thing. like seriously. can i email the FA or something?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



obby said:


> Vidic only has five games left as a United player :jose


:jose

both he and likely Rio going, be nice to get Balanta in tbh even tho I'm sure everyone's looking at him. Promote Keane too.

Evans/Jones/Balanta/Smalling/Keane would be good for the future but I'd be worried about lack of experience.

not really sure what THE DITHERING ONE is thinking for the transfer window.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Balanta has very little experience in reality and is supposedly quite rash, isn't he? I wouldn't know for real considering I don't watch River Plate (not even entirely sure if this is who he plays for because I don't play FM14), but hearsay is as good as anyone here is going to have.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

i bet on river plate the other day. they won 2-0. clean sheet, sign Balanta pls :brodgers


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

wait. moyes is going to get another window? figured he would be sacked after the season.

edit: that's a shit ton of money for Costa, Chelsea.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Costa to Chelsea smells like Hulk to Chelsea


----------



## CGS

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Mikey Damage said:


> 4th place trophy really needs to be a thing. like seriously. can i email the FA or something?


If it ever did Wenger would find a way to lose it :hmm:


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Mikey Damage said:


> wait. moyes is going to get another window? figured he would be sacked after the season.


It's a joke. Giving a numpty manager a shitload of money isn't going to cover up his flaws, especially when he previously blew almost £30m on Fellaini. Mata was a panic buy and he'll be played out of position again like he was before the last two league games he's shined in playing in the number 10 role.

Giving an inept manager the money in the hope it'll make things rosy again isn't the answer. You wouldn't hand over money to someone you wouldn't trust with it in the real world would you? Get a manager who can take United forward and let him spend it.

Then there's the issue of United having to offer enormous wages to try & tempt players to the club without Champions League football like City had to initially for Robinho, Adebayor & Tevez etc. It's a scenario that would worry me if I was a United fan. I just hope they target hungry players who aren't going mainly for money. City did great in that regard when it came to Zabaleta, Kompany & Yaya. Hard to believe there was so much fuss about his wages when he signed. How wrong we were.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

CB is probably the easiest position we could sign a player for.



We Luke Shaw soon before chelsea come knocking

As for moyes staying, he's supposedly targeting players that i'd want any manager to try and sign so if he gets them and we still do shit atleast we have the players for a competent manager to takeover.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Luke Shaw would be ideal. He wouldn't want massive money (you would think anyway). Lallana's a class act too but you have to wonder where he'd fit in with Mata & Rooney already there. Maybe it'd be a narrow three but Mata & Lallana can't play too wide. They have to be allowed to play inside and not be too restricted.

Moyes needs to commit to Jones & Smalling and keep them away from right back, and midfield in Jones' case. Now's the time to give Jones a run there. There's Evans too. It's the centre of midfield that needs addressing massively. Kroos is class personified and would be great. I still think United missed out on not going for Cabaye.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Shaw would be great. Had better fucking happen.

if we got Kroos aswell, I'd fap myself into oblivion. No lie.

*insert Coutinho orgasm face*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

amazing that united still listen to pedro mendes when it come to portuguese midfielders

35 mil for a kid from portgual is a lot of money.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

:sturridge is rumoured to be out for the season and eventually even the WC.


:jose


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

:yes for the title race

shame for Engerlund tho :woy


----------



## Destiny

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

It's not official yet though. Just rumours.


----------



## Curry

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

So that leaves Suarez, Sterling, Aspas, Alberto and Yesil as forwards to go to Chelsea?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Yesil did his knee for a second time yonks ago.

I expect we'll play 4-3-3 for the next few fixtures. Lucas and Allen into midfield, Coutinho out wide.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

yesil did his acl months ago

ASS PASS pls


----------



## The Monster

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Kiz said:


> amazing that united still listen to pedro mendes when it come to portuguese midfielders
> 
> 35 mil for a kid from portgual is a lot of money.


Whatever Anderson turned out great.....

I presume your speaking about William Carvalho in last sentence though? Agreed on price but I doubt he cost as much as being quoted I think we get agreement with sporting Lisbon to lower price to around 30m mark since mendas is his agent & sure Moyes & Woodward will want to quicken things up so sorted before World Cup starts. Helps have certain contacts in right areas. 

As for player is he worth that much of course not but who is worth fee that are given. Nowadays you pay more for potential & talent that believe be worth the fee down line. Not saying that Carvalho could ever be worth that much not seen great deal of him to comment on him but from what other saying & few bits have seen I can totally understand the desire want a player of that mould. 

Where player comes from really isn't important either if rated as good enough & situation were in we need genuine very good to potentially world class talents. Some areas in this side are already set up team wise like gk & cb just need add to it in other key areas & to depth of squad. 

Like with Lucas in 2012 was worth the fee at time no did want him at Manchester United yes will be one day potentially become world class & worth that fee down line I believe he will yes, William Carvahlo the same if we believe his going to become the player that he should if he reaches his potential while with us & help us progress in side then were be laughing, also looks & sounds like the type player we so so badly need in this team.



Nige™;33001881 said:


> Luke Shaw would be ideal. He wouldn't want massive money (you would think anyway). Lallana's a class act too but you have to wonder where he'd fit in with Mata & Rooney already there. Maybe it'd be a narrow three but Mata & Lallana can't play too wide. They have to be allowed to play inside and not be too restricted.
> 
> Moyes needs to commit to Jones & Smalling and keep them away from right back, and midfield in Jones' case. Now's the time to give Jones a run there. There's Evans too. It's the centre of midfield that needs addressing massively. Kroos is class personified and would be great. I still think United missed out on not going for Cabaye.


75-80k a week for Luke shaw is rumoured wage on offer. Insane money to teenager also fee around 25-30m to saints. Like with William Carvalho were in situation were need to spend, rebuild & go again. It what we should done last summer when it would of been from point of strength as PL champions sadly now were doing it without cl & from weaker position. 

I rate luke shaw very highly at 18 his far more of the finished product then other fullbacks who are 3-5 years older then he is. His unlike modern fullback who attack first then defend second. Which prob why like him so much as defender first then a attacker second. Left more impressed after seeing him v mcfc away recently. Still need improve in areas of his game cos of saints high line seen him caught out few times when players run in between his left cb & him isn't sure if drop off to close off space as he has pace to recover or track the runner leaving left side open to other team wide men/fullback. But that tool comes with Exp & learning the game he ability to keep improving & progress means to me at least he will be world class within next few years has all tools need be right up there IMO.

Been banging in about lallana a lot to recently reckon he be useful player to have. Lot mufc fans don't rate him nor want him to join us if given the chance. Which I find odd a clever player with technical ability who can score & see a pass in final 3rd & player who works his ass for the team always available & finds space effortlessly v any side. The thought of him linking up with likes of mata kagawa adnan welbeck even Rooney in the final 3rd would be an exciting prospect to me at least. 

Have watch DM sides his never been one to play traditional wide wingers who hug touch line. Moyes liked width in his sides same as saf but Moyes width comes from mainly his fullbacks who have cover lot ground, be very fit to defend & attack while having that attacking threat when do get ball to play pass or whip in a cross. Last few years always prefers wingers play more inside. I don't have issue with that & like said if want lallana & all these type players playing in attack then need have strong fullbacks who cover ground creating that width while providing that threat from wide areas. Which means need 2 very good fullbacks who can also defend when needed. And yes including rb here need stop playing flipping cb there when rafael not around.

Moyes already said this season about cb his made up his mind wants jones/smalling at cb. Before WBA away game he said their future time start using them there in proper positions since then smalling got injury then rafael got injury so had to resort back to using vida & rio who aren't the future nor good enough for us on a consistent bases anymore & will be shipped out this summer. So clearly in Moyes mind already to play those 2 at cb as main pair then Evans be around & like will Keane come in as back up cb to fill in but might need pl loan move first think need another cb. Talk about Porto Managala but think his mcfc bound but why not Lovren wont cost more then 16m I don't think might fancy move to us & offer bigger wage then on at the moment with Southampton & at good age 25 I think so his got that exp in pl & plays high aggressive line something we have needed to play at cb for awhile now. 

The rumours about Luke shaw & William Carvalho wont go away never like sticking my neck out but those 2 would improve our side & solve 2 key problem areas that been there for awhile. Its a first good step in our rebuilding progress. I still like a top playmaker next to Carvalho in cm so kroos would be dream signing but its very unrealistic. I think 2 wide men are needed as young Toni & nani all either about leave or not good enough for us. 1 of those wide man has to be pacey wide men capable opening side up down right, as adnan do that on left when need to play that style & we need another rb & cb is a must. 

I've always expected us to spend big in summer the 100m plus figure to me always seem about right when think what have to spend & who will be leaving on free & for a fee. Signing luke shaw & William Carvalho for prob be a combined 60-65m total fee without addressing other key areas suggest to me at least we mean buisness & 2 very good talents with huge potential that I'm excited see in pl playing for us next season. I don't expect us to be sitting on our arse this summer not after last year I expect us to hit hard & fast as soon as season done long before world cup even begins. Can see us going for more then just those 2 players just hope that other players are good enough to lift us back up into strong position again in the PL. Luke shaw & William Carvalho both players who go along way addressing key issues this side has had problems in for ages now we just need get both deals over line & officially done ASAP then move on to other key targets.

Anyway my team for game v Everton is

DdG
Jones vida smalling evra 
Carrick fletch 
Toni mata kagawa 
Welbeck 

Subs - anders rio chicha young clev buttner & adnan

Can just see Coleman, Deulofeu & lukuka if he drifts to left side like did v gunners having a field day v evra on that side. Don't think Evans, Felliani, Rooney or rafael are fit enough to play any part in this game on Sunday, could be wrong but seems a weekend to far into their recoveries to play them v Everton.


----------



## Rush

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Curry said:


> So that leaves Suarez, Sterling, Aspas, Alberto and Yesil as forwards to go to Chelsea?


Neither Sterling or Alberto are forwards tbh. As BULK Said we'd go 4-3-3, so something like

Mignolet

Johnson Skrtel Sakho Flanagan

Gerrard

Allen Lucas

Sterling Suarez Coutinho​

as far as Shaw goes, clearly we've got to get him at Liverpool. No one else plays English players except United and they're nothing but a mid table team :brodgers I'd also like to go for Moreno if we weren't going for Shaw.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Why would United even be looking at Lallana? Mata, Rooney, Adnan, Fellani and Kagawa all play best at no 10.


----------



## Goku

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Kroos' agent has said he will definitely be playing for Bayern till 2015, not that that means anything.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



wkdsoul said:


> Why would United even be looking at Lallana? Mata, Rooney, Adnan, Fellani and Kagawa all play best at no 10.


:moyes2

Probably just tabloid nonsense that they keep pushing out. They don't need him. Class player but like you say, they have more than enough number 10's.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Isn't it like a footballing trend nowadays to buy players you don't need rather than ones you do? Barca need CB, buy Neymar. Arsenal need striker, buy Ozil. Chelsea need striker, buy Willian etc.


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



> Liverpool have confirmed they'll give Daniel Sturridge every opportunity to prove his fitness ahead of Sunday's Barclays Premier League clash with Norwich City
> 
> The striker had to be withdrawn in the 66th minute of last weekend's 3-2 win over Manchester City.
> 
> Sturridge has since undergone further assessment with the club's medical team at Melwood and a small strain was detected following a scan.
> 
> The 24-year-old will now undergo a treatment programme in order to try and be available for the trip to Carrow Road.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/161257-daniel-sturridge-injury-latest


:sturridge



Renegade™;33003353 said:


> :yes for the title race


:jordan5


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Lallana's every bit as comfortable on the wings as he is through the middle. He's no more of a #10 than Januzaj.

He'd be a brilliant signing.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I will be so pissed off if Chelsea don't go in for Shaw. He's pure talent in a position we need a replacement and a fan of the club to boot. I think Lukaku and Ba deserve one more season to see if they can be the striker we need.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

City Watch ‏@City_Watch 5m
Le10Sport: City are moving closer to signing Eliaquim Mangala (23) and it would take a "big turnaround" to stop this deal being completed.










soon.jpg


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Kasabian said:


> Nice touch


Yeah respect to him for that. Still a bad striker.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Irish Jet said:


> Lallana's every bit as comfortable on the wings as he is through the middle. He's no more of a #10 than Januzaj.
> 
> He'd be a brilliant signing.


He looks to come inside the majority of the time, not that it's a bad thing. If you want to get the best out of him, you'd allow him to roam, not keep him restricted wide like Mata was until recently. It all depends on the manager and his tactics. Pochettino's utilised his forward three of Rodriguez, Lallana & Lambert to the absolute max. Moyes hasn't done the same when playing Mata and I fear he'd do the same if he had Lallana.

It's more of him fitting Moyes' system than not being a winger. He's fine on the wings if allowed that freedom to roam. He's not the typical winger of running down the wing like Valencia and whipping balls in. He looks to get involved in play and come in off them. He's more of a winger than Mata though. I just don't fancy Moyes to get the best out of him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Wouldnt pay too much attention to the Carvalho rumours yet, we always seem to get linked to every Mendes client, Coentrao, Gaitain, di Maria, Garay etc


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



united_07 said:


> Wouldnt pay too much attention to the Carvalho rumours yet, we always seem to get linked to every Mendes client, Coentrao, Gaitain, di Maria, Garay etc


Thoughts on the games tonight? Y'know title race, top 4 race and all that stuff?


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Nige™ said:


> He looks to come inside the majority of the time, not that it's a bad thing. If you want to get the best out of him, you'd allow him to roam, not keep him restricted wide like Mata was until recently. It all depends on the manager and his tactics. Pochettino's utilised his forward three of Rodriguez, Lallana & Lambert to the absolute max. Moyes hasn't done the same when playing Mata and I fear he'd do the same if he had Lallana.
> 
> It's more of him fitting Moyes' system than not being a winger. He's fine on the wings if allowed that freedom to roam. He's not the typical winger of running down the wing like Valencia and whipping balls in. He looks to get involved in play and come in off them. He's more of a winger than Mata though. I just don't fancy Moyes to get the best out of him.


If you saw how we played against Newcastle, particularly when Mata, Kagawa and Januzaj were on the pitch at the same time, you could see them roaming, linking up in tight spaces and playing some brilliant attacking football - Lallana could fit perfectly into that sort of system. We'd need better full back play though for it to work consistently and against bigger teams. 

That's actually not too dissimilar to what Moyes done at Everton. For all the abuse he gets about Valencia, Young, CROSSING etc. Moyes rarely used out and out wingers with Everton. He often played with the likes of Pienaar and Osman roaming inside, with the full backs providing the width. 

Mata seems to struggle out wide in our system regardless. Kagawa struggles slightly less, but still doesn't look right. I don't have much faith in Moyes to get it right either, but I don't really care. Klopp will have him tearing shit up. 

The issue with our attacking play is Rooney, been saying it for years. In the role where he's playing off the striker he's an absolute waste of time. The sooner RVP is sold and we can put Mata in the #10 and move Rooney up front the better.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Kiz said:


> amazing that united still listen to pedro mendes when it come to portuguese midfielders
> 
> 35 mil for a kid from portgual is a lot of money.


I agree that's a silly ammount but it is the portuguese league it seems to be the leagues thing making big bucks on their young stars.

I'd take his other client though Garay, he or inigo martinez would be a decent CB signing.


Shaw
Garay/Inigo
Promote Michael Keane
Don't loan powell out
Backup RB or give Varela a chance
Two first team CM's
Sign a winger who isn't english nor looks like Michael Jackson
Keep Kagawa
Sack Moyes


Jobs a good un.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Irish Jet said:


> Klopp will have him tearing shit up.


Did you just wake up one morning and decide that you will delude yourself in thinking United are going to hire Klopp?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Your team is one down at home to palace, Hams :hesk3


----------



## Vader

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Hams supports Villa.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Everton win 7 or 8 in a row to get into fourth and then shit themselves as soon as they get there.

Hardy-Har-Har.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Liam Miller said:


> Your team is one down at home to palace, Hams :hesk3


Pulis shot down the Elevator. :hesk3


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Irish Jet said:


> If you saw how we played against Newcastle, particularly when Mata, Kagawa and Januzaj were on the pitch at the same time, you could see them roaming, linking up in tight spaces and playing some brilliant attacking football - Lallana could fit perfectly into that sort of system. We'd need better full back play though for it to work consistently and against bigger teams.
> 
> That's actually not too dissimilar to what Moyes done at Everton. For all the abuse he gets about Valencia, Young, CROSSING etc. Moyes rarely used out and out wingers with Everton. He often played with the likes of Pienaar and Osman roaming inside, with the full backs providing the width.
> 
> Mata seems to struggle out wide in our system regardless. Kagawa struggles slightly less, but still doesn't look right. I don't have much faith in Moyes to get it right either, but I don't really care. Klopp will have him tearing shit up.
> 
> The issue with our attacking play is Rooney, been saying it for years. In the role where he's playing off the striker he's an absolute waste of time. The sooner RVP is sold and we can put Mata in the #10 and move Rooney up front the better.


That's the problem. As soon as Rooney's fit, it fucks everything up unless Mata is allowed to play in a role similar to the Villa & Newcastle games where he's thrived. As soon as Rooney's fit, he plays and that's it. Mata & Lallana will always play second fiddle to Rooney, as sad as it is.

It could work but I don't believe it will under Moyes, even after the Newcastle system without Rooney & RVP. I don't have faith in Moyes to do it regularly, and when things go wrong, it'll be panic stations like the Fulham game at home, resorting to pumping it into the box.

*Edit:*

City losing. :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

City wankers.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

THANK YOU CONNOR!


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Point more than I thought we'd get, but sadly 2 less than we need if we want any hope. Connors been v good these last two games like. The fact he's coming into his last year of the contract means we might have to cash in but he'd boss the championship. City scoring early probably helped us, we were shite at the back and so were they. Vito cocked up but given his season it'd be harsh to call him out for it.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Silly season!! Sunderland down now. 4 points adrift with a game in hand had they held on.

40 points and 11th for Palace. That's just mental. What a job Pulis has done. Incredible win tonight.


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I am gonna invade Kiz's dreams tonight and dance around in his head

SUNDERLAND :mark:

Shep <3

Palace on 40pts. You can go on your holidays now plz


----------



## Vader

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Pulis should get manager of the season if Liverpool don't win the league.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Fuck off Sunderland.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Fuck off Sunderland.


oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet oyet


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Vader said:


> Pulis should get manager of the season if Liverpool don't win the league.


He has done a magnificent job, but getting a team from 7th to within a whisker of winning the title is more of an achievement than surviving the drop against the SHITE at the bottom of the table this season.

I'm not sure I can remember a season with so many awful teams down there tbhendo

Most importantly, I have a lot of money on the Brodge to win it :kobe5


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Conceding 3 at home against Palace isn't great.

First time we've lost since my daughter was born. I was expecting us to go on winning and win the league and champions league next year, and probably the Grand National too.

Le sigh.


----------



## kingfunkel

Vader said:


> Pulis should get manager of the season if Liverpool don't win the league.


Got to be between him, Rodgers, Bruce and Martinez


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Sunderland really should have won. Mannone with a clanger. Still the draw was enough to put the title out of City's hands. And then there were two. That game at Anfield is gonna be amazing.

(Unless Sunderland take points off of us and ruin it :rust)


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

If we don't beat Sunderland on Saturday...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

interesting day. 

arsenal just might sneak out of the season with that elusive 4th place trophy.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Joel said:


> If we don't beat Sunderland on Saturday...



Is Hazard fit again? His performance in the 4-3 Hutz


----------



## Vader

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Kasabian said:


> He has done a magnificent job, but getting a team from 7th to within a whisker of winning the title is more of an achievement than surviving the drop against the SHITE at the bottom of the table this season.
> 
> I'm not sure I can remember a season with so many awful teams down there tbhendo
> 
> Most importantly, I have a lot of money on the Brodge to win it :kobe5


He's got Cameron Jerome playing well and scoring. He might as well be God now.


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Shepard said:


> Is Hazard fit again? His performance in the 4-3 Hutz


Unsure, but I'd guess he wouldn't be rised with Atletico a few days later.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Connor Wickham is my favourite Liverpool fan in the world right now.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Nasri was so GOAT and then so WOAT moments later. Happy for Liverpool though.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Joel said:


> Unsure, but I'd guess he wouldn't be rised with Atletico a few days later.


Would he be risked?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Shepard said:


> Would he be risked?













Welp, pretty much means Liverpool/Chelsea is a title decider more or less since I could only see Liverpool dropping points away at Palace, and even then I'd still favour them heavily to still get a win. Didn't see much of the game, but Mannone will be gutted to have let that shot slip through his grasp.

Caught a bit of the Everton game and they looked quite average, with the passing and buildup play just not having much conviction or end product. Jerome's goal was very well taken, and that's a massive setback for Everton after working so hard to give themselves a fighting chance. For all the promise, it's moments like that where experience and familiarity with pressure can prove vital, and they paid the price tonight. Can't praise Pulis enough for the turnaround of Palace's fortunes since his arrival. Say what you will about his long term ambition and ability to take a team beyond a certain level, but to take a team low on confidence and points and guide them to safety as he's done is superb.


----------



## Death Rider

SUNDERLAND!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ABK

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Thank you, Sunderland. Thank you, Shep. :clap

Will be a different story on Saturday though. :downing


----------



## obby

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Congrats to Sunderland 

Fucking City isn't winning the title :mark:


----------



## CGS

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

City still do have another game in hand tbf. Wouldn't count them out of the race just yet.


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*Ugh everyone is so reactionary to one game. Can't write any of the 3 out until it's mathematically impossible. You all assume they'll beat the likes of Sunderland regardless of how many times I tell you loads of points will be dropped. LISTEN TO ME AND GAIN KNOWLEDGE AND WISDOM (not a black man, nobody wants to gain one of those). *


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

@CGS: Of course they're not out of it. But it's tough.

I'm just pleased that it's back in our own hands for the moment. I honestly didn't think City would have dropped the 5pts to let it be in our own hands.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

We could all learn something from Andre Wisdom.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

^

andre wisdom ‏@andrewisdom47x Apr 12

Good win from us today, enjoy your weekend people and do a few kick ups for me #dcfc

Andre Wisdom enjoys when people do kick ups for him.

Rockhead already conceded that Chelsea can't win it. City dropped points, so by Mourinho logic now they can't win it. Can we just call it off early and give us the title?


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

No point in trying to pass on wisdom to these guys in here, Seabs

I've been trying to since the start of the season and yet I only receive abuse and mockery

You must let them be


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*Sorry Kasabian (seriously? what is it with you and shockingly bad name changes?)

Quietly smirking at all them Chelsea idiots who declared themselves out of the title race after the Palace match. *


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

How is Kasabian shockingly bad? Seabs plz go. Woolcock plz defend this name


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Oh yeah? Well I have been loudly laughing at United all season.

Take that :kobe10

P.S. Calm down, DA. You really have a _fast fuse_.


----------



## Vader

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I like Kasabian.


The band.



As a forum name? LOL IT'S ULTRA POO.


----------



## haribo

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I thought Kasabian was another Scouser that had crawled out his hole :torres


Since Pulis took over:










TONY > all


http://www.dailystar.co.uk/sport/fo...o-Gotze-lifts-lid-on-former-team-mate-s-plans
After Gundogan signed a new contract and Kroos' agent said he was staying, I'm just waiting for this one to be dismissed as bollocks now


----------



## Death Rider

Who hasn't been laughing at United all season?

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Vader said:


> I like Kasabian.
> 
> 
> The band.
> 
> 
> 
> As a forum name? LOL IT'S ULTRA POO.


*This.*


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Na m8s

Kasabian has a nice future MOD ring to it tbhendo

"I just received another warning from Kasabian :kobe2" - Magic


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

*Sounding desperate much. Although tbf you've leaped above Mozza in my quest to remove Joel from power so there's that. My #1 pick is still getting Joel to replace Joel and thus confusing Joel into a coma.




love you really you exotic babycake*


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Just being real, brother. I'm good at predicting the future :brodgers

lelmoz


----------



## seabs

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Kasabian said:


> Just being real, brother. I'm good at predicting the future :brodgers
> 
> lelmoz


*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/33019993-post1538.html*


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I never said my predictions were immune to CGS' questionable counting









Oh lawd DAT rep. MY Una :kobe6


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I love you too, Seabridge. I love you too.

I still can't get over the job Pulis has done. Palace vs Liverpool should just been changed to Pulis vs The Brodge in a Manager of the Year on a pole match.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

doesnt kasabian sing the song for the premier league


also, if mourinho somehow pulls a win out of his ass at anfield, my god :banderas


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Methinks Jose will legit be the most hated person in football if he steals the title away from Liverpool...

AND if he shuts down Atletico..


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

not over, but very, very difficult now.

didn't show the bottle when it counted. what it did show was that spending a shitload of money doesn't help if it's the wrong players. garcia just isn't right for the club. he didn't play a bad game, but he just doesn't fit in. we have breaks and he stops them all the time. he doesn't offer enough cover to the defence due to getting caught out by pace.

if we're going to lose the title, it's through defensive errors and calamities. vs chelsea, vs liverpool, vs villa, vs cardiff are 4 that spring to mind where we should've taken 1/3 points and ended up with nothing. i mean, when was the last time connor wickham ever scored 2 goals in 1 week, let alone in 1 game. twice we let him get space and twice we got punished. but a tremendous chance falls to nasri at the end and we bottle it. we've relied a lot on the strikers and midfield this season, but too many times we've been let down by those in our defence. just one moment of poor play and we get punished.

it's not like we have a bunch of rookies in defence. too many times their concentration has wandered at crucial times. demi had an absolute shocker today. i could understand borini giving us the run around, but connor wickham? fuck off with that. defensive reinforcements are needed asap, and so are midfielders. we effectively have 2 centre midfielders. also if silva is out, we look completely listless and uncreative. at least jojo provided a spark again from the bench, but he's not a striker. negredo and navas seem to have been affected by the lack of a winter break, especially negredo.

we can still win it, most definitely, but we're relying on the teams around us to play like we did today. weak, erroneous and limp.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

i'll be honest i kinda want city to win the title now just out of sheer terror of who you could possibly sign next


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Hey I didn't know City were going to fuck up three fixtures and drop points like that. Chelsea are still out of the title race until they beat Liverpool :brodgers.

Still in the race yes, but I think City are just going to have it tough. Have to rely on either team to fuck up, and still have (what I think) is a toughie against Everton. Sure they can come back and win it, but how many times are Liverpool and Chelsea going to fuck up from here? Assuming both teams go on to win this weekend, the winner at Anfield can really just go on and cruise from there. After Anfield, the team on top will NOT fuck around against whichever minnow they have left.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

well chelsea and liverpool could lose all their remaining fixtures (game where they play each other aside) and we walk to the title winning the rest.

all 3 teams have fucked up when they shouldn't have. so saying it won't happen now is redundant.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

chelsea are still out seabs. atletico Liverpool atletico. doubt chelsea'll win at Anfield


----------



## ABK

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Seabs said:


> *Ugh everyone is so reactionary to one game. Can't write any of the 3 out until it's mathematically impossible. You all assume they'll beat the likes of Sunderland regardless of how many times I tell you loads of points will be dropped. LISTEN TO ME AND GAIN KNOWLEDGE AND WISDOM (not a black man, nobody wants to gain one of those). *


:agree:

Will be an interesting run in. That it's in our hands now makes it even more sweeter too. Not that we're going to walk our way to winning the four games left to play. Far from it, but it's great to find ourselves in the position we are now knowing a win this weekend at home and next week at Anfield is all we need to swing the whole thing in our favour.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Chelsea winning would be a massive anti-climax. Surely nobody other than Chelsea fans wants to see that.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Chelsea should win in the ugliest possible manner it would piss everybody off like the 2012 CL run. especially Pellegrini

"Chelsea don't play like a big team. chelsea don't score enough goals"


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Black Jesus said:


> Methinks Jose will legit be the most hated person in football if he steals the title away from Liverpool...
> 
> AND if he shuts down Atletico..


...

To that whole thought pattern...






Hope Dr.Evil doesn't get me banned :side:




DISCLAIMER: NO HURT FEELINGS INTENDED


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I had my volume all the way up and that autoplay scared the fuck outa me :banderas


----------



## Joel

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Green Light said:


> Chelsea winning would be a massive anti-climax. Surely nobody other than Chelsea fans wants to see that.


I'd have you know that the majority of the United fan base are pulling hard for us.

But the fact that most don't want to see it, is what will make it all the more sweeter should it happen. I can just picture front page news, "LIVERPOOL ROBBED", "WE HATE YOU BORING CHELSEA", "I MAY GET FIRED FOR THIS, BUT JUST FUCK OFF CHLESEA! FUCK OFF!". My God I want to feel that hate flow.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Chelsea or somehow City I don't care, just not fucking Liverpool plz :kagawa


----------



## Rush

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Any United fan that wants City to win the title is a piece of shit tbh :brodgers


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

as opposed to a Utd fan wanting Liverpool to win? pretty much the same, except for the fact that Liverpool fans will be way more unbearable with their "THIS WAS OUR YEAR" "BACK WERE WE BELONG" rubbish. Atleast City have already done it recently. :brodgers


----------



## Zen

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Chelsea vs Liverpool 
Anfield Stadium
28/04

One game for the title


----------



## Shepard

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*










oh Vito.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

DAT Top-4 Trophy! :wenger

Mourinho is already the King of Controversies and Chelsea is that unlikable Club for the neutrals, so if they walk into Anfield, beat Liverpool, and win the title from there on, it's going to take hatred and disgust at another level and Mou is going to top himself. Thinking about it that way, it might happen because Mou loves outdoing himself. :jose

A draw between Chelsea/Liverpool would suit City but it's very difficult from here on for them.

Liverpool, just don't lose against Chelsea. Please just don't lose.


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Chelsea fans already looking ahead to the Anfield game :banderas

Connor Wickham will FEAST on your complacency, brothers


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

If either Chelsea or Liverpool lose after they play each other =:


----------



## Zen

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

Liverpool are lucky they don;t have to worry about Champions League :banderas


----------



## DA

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> LiverpoolChampions League are lucky they don;t have to worry about Champions LeagueLiverpool :banderas


:jordan2


----------



## Rush

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Renegade™ said:


> as opposed to a Utd fan wanting Liverpool to win? pretty much the same, except for the fact that Liverpool fans will be way more unbearable with their "THIS WAS OUR YEAR" "BACK WERE WE BELONG" rubbish. Atleast City have already done it recently. :brodgers


well you could go for Chelsea :brodgers



Razor King said:


> DAT Top-4 Trophy! :wenger
> 
> Mourinho is already the King of Controversies and Chelsea is that unlikable Club for the neutrals, so if they walk into Anfield, beat Liverpool, and win the title from there on, it's going to take hatred and disgust at another level and Mou is going to top himself. Thinking about it that way, it might happen because Mou loves outdoing himself. :jose
> 
> A draw between Chelsea/Liverpool would suit City but it's very difficult from here on for them.
> 
> Liverpool, just don't lose against Chelsea. Please just don't lose.


Draw would be okay for us as well seeing as City would still not be able to catch us provided we won our other games.


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*

I am absolutely terrified of the games against Chelsea & Palace, Got a horrible feeling we will fuck up against both teams and end up finishing 3rd.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

but can you win without :hendo THE GREAT and :sturridge ?


----------



## Zen

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Kasabian said:


> :jordan2


Don't worry you'll get a taste next year


----------



## Humph

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*


----------



## Lawls

*Re: BANDWAGON FREE BALLET THREAD TBHENDO*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Chelsea vs Liverpool
> Anfield Stadium
> 28/04
> 
> One game for the title


Liverpool have to get passed us at Selhurst Park.


----------



## God™

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

Badminton is fucking GOAT and anyone who disagrees can fuck right off. 

Lin Dan > Messi


----------



## Goku

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

A middle age Chinese man came into work one day and randomly asked if I play badminton, I said no and he looked a bit disappointed, said I had a nice height for it. Turns out he's a badminton coach, such a random moment.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

did he ask you to play with his shuttlecock?


----------



## Ray

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

Finally. A thread about a REAL sport.

Lee Chong Wei vs Lin Dan plz


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

I remember playing Badminton (or as we pronounced it "badmitten") this one time and I remember the shuttlecock came over the net towards me so I swung at it and I hit it but the shuttlecock hit the net so the my opponment got the point, I was fucking wounded

#BadmintonMemories


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

I prefer table tennis tbh :robben2


----------



## Humph

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

Runaround Badminton and Table Tennis were the GOAT in highschool.


----------



## Pratchett

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

One time I played against a guy who was a world class Badminton player, or so he claimed. I never knew a shuttlecock could be hit that hard or accurately. He legit beat my ass on the court.

Yes I know this is the footy thread but I've not had a legitimate reason to post here before. So I took it.


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

'dat amazing feeling when double rugby in January on the frozen "pitch" was changed to badminton/ indoor 5-a-side.



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> One time I played against a guy who was a world class Badminton player, or so he claimed. I never knew a shuttlecock could be hit that hard or accurately. He legit beat my ass on the court.
> .


I was the best in my secondary school and the only person able to beat the teacher (school was full of fat bastards and the teacher was too busy checking out the girls doing trampolining) and thought I'd pick it up again at Uni. Got matched up with a girl who was on the uni team and got absolutely mauled. Reminiscent of Tahiti vs Spain or whatever the badders equivalent is. That Irish guy at the olympics Vs the #1.

I persevered because I was sure that no woman could beat me at any sport/ physical endevour and proceded to get absolutely bodied for about 20 minutes before leaving and never going back.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*

Played in School against a girl who competes at Island Games type events. Never imagined such power could come from someone who was like 4"11 and 95 pounds.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Badminton Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> did he ask you to play with his shuttlecock?


No but he may have thought about it, hope I didn't give him the wrong impression.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

What the fuck is this thread right now.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

The best sport at the Olympics.


----------



## Pratchett

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

I don't like riding horses. Hurts my balls.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

I remember doing Dressage back in school (or as we pronounced it "Dress Age"(probably worth noting that I did go to a special school)) and I remember approaching my horse and the horse gave me a look as if to say "we're gonna dressage the fuck outta this shit" so I jumped onto the horse' back and the horse didn't even fucking move, I was absolutely gutted.

#DressageMemories


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



CGS said:


> What the fuck is this thread right now.


I don't even know whats going on but I think this is pretty funny.



Seb said:


> rodwell is a great talent, obviously better than henderson





Berbarito said:


> He's (Rodwell) a talented holding midfielder. The bookies have had us 1/2 to get him since the start of the window, he'd be a massive upgrade over Carrick. He's a very good prospect.


Gotta love hindsight :agree:

And then Renegade from his location of downunda with some truth



Renegade™ said:


> :lmao Rodwell. Overrated and already injury prone. Do not want.


Respec


----------



## Curry

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

If people are looking around for old posts then I should admit that there's a post from around late 2012 where I say Moyes would be a better choice than Pep for the United job. I'm sorry.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

I like horses. :taylor3


----------



## DA

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ez-Sportsmails-experts-pick-manager-year.html

5/11 pick Pulis as manager of the year

Even though he has only been in charge since like the end of November

Some of these journalists either have legit mental issues or they are the best WUMs around


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Pulis is English don't ya know, nothing better than a good ol fashioned run of the mill twat of an manager winning Manager of the year.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Hardly the worst pick tbh. Dude turned Palace from pretty much relegation candidates and could finish top 10 with them. Obviously want GOAT :brodgers to win but Pulis wouldn't exactly be the worst choice to take it.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

It'll go to Pulis unless Liverpool win the title. I can't see past Rodgers winning if they do get the title though.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Kasabian said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ez-Sportsmails-experts-pick-manager-year.html
> 
> 5/11 pick Pulis as manager of the year
> 
> Even though he has only been in charge since like the end of November
> 
> Some of these journalists either have legit mental issues or they are the best WUMs around


no nominations for :moyes2

dont have a problem with Pulis taking manager of the year when you see the job he has done at Palace, before he took over they lost 9 out of their first 10 games

also 











loldonny, even better when you consider he has been playing on the wing for a lot of those games


----------



## DA

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



CGS said:


> Hardly the worst pick tbh. Dude turned Palace from pretty much relegation candidates and could finish top 10 with them. Obviously want GOAT :brodgers to win but Pulis wouldn't exactly be the worst choice to take it.


When was the last time you _didn't_ give a safe answer in here? :kobe

It's because of the mindset of those journalists why a moron like Moyes has three Manager of the Year awards sitting on his mantle-piece


----------



## kingfunkel

Kasabian said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ez-Sportsmails-experts-pick-manager-year.html
> 
> 5/11 pick Pulis as manager of the year
> 
> Even though he has only been in charge since like the end of November
> 
> Some of these journalists either have legit mental issues or they are the best WUMs around


All journalists are cocks, most have no idea what they're babbling about. Martin Samuel won sports writer of the year and he hasn't a scooby doo what he's on about. Ever watched that Sunday supplement? Bunch of knob'eds! 

As for manager of the year it has to be Rodgers even if he doesn't win the league. Went from 7th to championship contenders in a season although he owes Kenny a big thank you for getting Suarez.

The hype around Barkley is annoying me now, he's a god according to pundits and the media


----------



## CGS

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Kasabian said:


> When was the last time you _didn't_ give a safe answer in here? :kobe


I show myself up enough here without having to stoop to your level of stupidity. Just sayin' :draper2


----------



## DA

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Stupidity? :lel Even though I was right all along

I will stop posting in this thread from now until after the season has ended if you say that Liverpool will win the League in your next post? :hendo2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



kingfunkel said:


> As for manager of the year it has to be Rodgers even if he doesn't win the league. Went from 7th to championship contenders in a season although he owes Kenny a big thank you for getting Suarez.


Not really considering they were still 7th when they had Suarez then anyway.



kingfunkel said:


> The hype around Barkley is annoying me now, he's a god according to pundits and the media


Yeah, it's been annoying me for ages. Lallana's been praised too, and rightly so, but when Barkley's done one good thing in a game, some portions of the media have tossed themselves into a coma over it. He's been nowhere near as consistent as Lallana for example. He's got great talent but isn't a presence in a lot of games. When he's good though, he's frightening. It's just not very often.

The fuss about Pulis, I don't get. It shouldn't matter when he came in. The fact he came in later and has got the points he has in less games than you'd expect makes it more of an achievement. I'd still give it to Rodgers though with Pulis a very close second. What he's done is nothing short of unbelievable. That Palace side looked destined to be one of the worst in Premiership history, now they're 11th with 40 points.


----------



## Ray

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Bring back badminton plz.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

*If Liverpool fans can't see why someone would say Pulis at Palace is a bigger achievement than Rodgers at Liverpool then I don't know what to say. They may not be right or wrong but to be perplexed by such a choice just makes you look incredible dense. In Pulis' defence he turned Palace around in an instant where as what Rodgers has done has been over a much longer period of time. 

Also Pulis is Welsh you plebs.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

DA is such a massive lunatic :lol You bringing up that Pulis didn't even start the season actually works FOR Pulis. He turned a ridiculous team that couldn't defend for hell and probably would have been down already to a midtable, organised, mean as fuck unit. He turned Gabbidon and the rest of the job squad into a team capable of going toe to toe with anyone at Selhurst Park and a team that fancies their chances away from home at times.

My word at the nationality part. My word.


----------



## DA

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*










I wouldn't give the Player of the Year award to a player who missed a sizeable chunk of the season, and so I wouldn't give it to a manager either.

I recognize what Pulis has accomplished, and it is fantastic. But just remember this very moment next season when you are pleading with GAWD to relegate this awful man from the Premier league when he resorts to his caveman football once again. And when on some Sunday evening, after the Brodge has finished masterminding another avalanche of goals up the rectum of Arsenlel(hello Red Dragon, nice pun eh? ) or 5purs, there will be an uneasy feeling in the pit of your stomach as you remember that Tony Pulis has more Manager of the Year awards than Brendan Rodgers, and that you once canvassed for this outcome on a forum of wrestling.

You will then think of me at this time and it will be most unpleasant, I am sure 

But the main reason why Rodgers should win is: 



Kasabian said:


> Most importantly, I have a lot of money on the Brodge to win it :kobe5


:kobe7

I grow tired of this thread. I will return to it in time for my coronation as the GOAT once we have won the title.


----------



## CGS

Kasabian said:


> Stupidity? :lel Even though I was right all along
> 
> I will stop posting in this thread from now until after the season has ended if you say that Liverpool will win the League in your next post? :hendo2



One game at a time my friend. One game at a time. 24 years without the league no way I'm gonna get ahead of myself. I'm not saying a thing until it happens :draper2

And anyway I can't trust a thing you say. How was that extended absence from the forum you took?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Kasabian said:


> I wouldn't give the Player of the Year award to a player who missed a sizeable chunk of the season, and so I wouldn't give it to a manager either.
> 
> I recognize what Pulis has accomplished, and it is fantastic. But just remember this very moment next season when you are pleading with GAWD to relegate this awful man from the Premier league when he resorts to his caveman football once again. And when on some Sunday evening, after the Brodge has finished masterminding another avalanche of goals up the rectum of Arsenlel(hello Red Dragon, nice pun eh? ) or 5purs, there will be an uneasy feeling in the pit of your stomach as you remember that Tony Pulis has more Manager of the Year awards than Brendan Rodgers, and that you once canvassed for this outcome on a forum of wrestling.
> 
> You will then think of me at this time and it will be most unpleasant, I am sure


:mark: DA running away with the European sports poster of the year award and it's only April.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Pulis' achievements are better considering he had to turn around that shipwreck after Holloway had already run into the cliff face, backed off, rammed it again, and then shat all over the controls Gus Poyet style.

fyi my ballet name was better because it wasn't attracting anyone. People have actually commented on badminton and dressage.



Shepard said:


> We could all learn something from Andre Wisdom.


andre wisdom ‏@andrewisdom47x 16h

@JimmyJamesKeogh sometimes you got to just appreciate being on the pitch regardless of position mate

Andre Wisdom tweet for the day.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Kasabian said:


> I wouldn't give the Player of the Year award to a player who missed a sizeable chunk of the season, and so I wouldn't give it to a manager either.





> Luis Suarez 10-game ban: FA punishes Liverpool striker for bite


:draper2

I know he's different


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> I don't even know whats going on but I think this is pretty funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love hindsight :agree:
> 
> *And then Renegade from his location of downunda with some truth*
> 
> 
> 
> *Respec*



you're welcome 

Carrick goes into GOAT mode as we stroll the league last season, RodLEL spends 80% of said season in the medical center. Shock horror.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*










we've also used less players than anyone else this season (23). the stuff about the size of our squad really is just a myth. add in that 4 of those players have spent most of the season injured (rodders, micah, jojo, nasty), kun, silva and vinny have missed considerable games and we've relied on yaya and dinho all season, it's pretty tight getting to the end now.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Seabs said:


> *If Liverpool fans can't see why someone would say Pulis at Palace is a bigger achievement than Rodgers at Liverpool then I don't know what to say. They may not be right or wrong but to be perplexed by such a choice just makes you look incredible dense. In Pulis' defence he turned Palace around in an instant where as what Rodgers has done has been over a much longer period of time.
> 
> Also Pulis is Welsh you plebs.*


Palace still didn't have a horrible side despite Holloway trying his best to fuck them. Anyone with SUPER MILE can do okay. He's done an outstanding job but i consider it more of an achievement to take a side from 7th to currently sitting in 1st. Its close but i'd give it to Rodgers at this stage. 



united_07 said:


> no nominations for :moyes2
> 
> dont have a problem with Pulis taking manager of the year when you see the job he has done at Palace, before he took over they lost 9 out of their first 10 games
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loldonny, even better when you consider he has been playing on the wing for a lot of those games


yeah those 9 prem goals, what a hero.



BkB Hulk said:


> andre wisdom ‏@andrewisdom47x 16h
> 
> @JimmyJamesKeogh sometimes you got to just appreciate being on the pitch regardless of position mate
> 
> Andre Wisdom tweet for the day.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Levy can hire an Italian because they expect to be sacked within three weeks.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> Pulis' achievements are better considering he had to turn around that shipwreck after Holloway had already run into the cliff face, backed off, rammed it again, and then shat all over the controls Gus Poyet style.
> 
> fyi my ballet name was better because it wasn't attracting anyone. People have actually commented on badminton and dressage.
> 
> 
> 
> andre wisdom ‏@andrewisdom47x 16h
> 
> @JimmyJamesKeogh sometimes you got to just appreciate being on the pitch regardless of position mate
> 
> Andre Wisdom tweet for the day.



I was enjoying the badminton discussion till it was changed. Plus we haven't had any more bandwagon liverpool fans since the change.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

So apparently Rooney may be fit for sunday's game, yeah because getting Rooney back quickly from an injury always works brilliantly......

and he always plays brilliantly against everton......


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

For the Chelsea brethren, if Nando were to score winners against Pool and Atletico within a week of each other would he be forgiven for being utterly shite for the past 3 years?


----------



## Joel

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

There's no point even entertaining the thought of Torres doing that.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Rodgers deserves the MOTS IF Liverpool win the title. If they don't, it's close between Pulis and Rodgers. The work Pulis has done at Palace since taking over is nothing short of remarkable.


----------



## God™

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Torres scoring a 90th minute winner against Liverpool in front of the Kop would be worth 50mil alone.

Will never happen in a million years though. He probably won't even get on the pitch.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

He's too mentally weak. The magnitude of these next 3 games after Sunderland will only cause him to crumble. If Jose knows what is best, then Torres won't be in the squad for any of them. The fact that they are all against his old clubs makes it even worse.

Ba to start away to Atleti. Eto'o to start the Liverpool and Atleti home game.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Pulis hasn't had much of a chance to cripple Palace with his atrocious signings yet. For all he achieved at Stoke he was held back massively by his utter ineptitude in the transfer market and his obsession with wasting excessive amounts of time and money on exceedingly average squad players (case in point; Brek Shea, Diego Arismendi, Michael Kightly, Cameron Jerome, Wilson Palacios, Maurice Edu, Dave Kitson, Seyi Olofinjana, and many many more). He's a quick fix manager. Obviously it goes without saying that his achievements this year with Palace are utterly remarkable (especially when you consider he effectively started 10 games after everyone else due to the mess that Holloway left behind) and he should be at the very least second favourite for MOTS, but it'll be interesting to see how he fares next year once he's had a chance to bring his own players in.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

yaya, silva, nasty and navas all to miss west brom

of course 2 of our most important players are missing our most important games.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

young aussie dylan tombides has lost his battle against cancer at the tender age of 20

http://www.whufc.com/articles/20140418/west-ham-united-statement_2236884_3774196

very, very sad news.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Jeez. It just goes to show that no one is ever 'too young' to go. You never know when it's your time.

RIP.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

steve bruce being a heck of a nice guy, saying he has no problem with the FA moving the final to help accommodate chelsea for the champions league

meanwhile, wenger is whining, as usual. maybe the FA would help your team arsene if they ever actually made it out of the last 16!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

tbf the fa do fuck all to help the english teams. just look at the assistance the spanish teams get. early games, moved fixtures, the works.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> tbf the fa do fuck all to help the english teams. just look at the assistance the spanish teams get. early games, moved fixtures, the works.


To that point; Atletico are playing their game for this weekend tonight, Chelsea are in the late game tomorrow before flying to Spain to play on Tuesday.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

What Kiz said basically. The English FA does the least to help the English teams in the CL. Am not surprised at the way English teams have been under performing in the CL, bar Chelsea it seems.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

it does the least, but for wenger it is still far too much


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



reDREDD said:


> it does the least, but for wenger it is still far too much


Explain.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Kiz said:


> young aussie dylan tombides has lost his battle against cancer at the tender age of 20
> 
> http://www.whufc.com/articles/20140418/west-ham-united-statement_2236884_3774196
> 
> very, very sad news.


Dreadful. Rest In Peace dude.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

just been reading through some of Moyes' quotes this season, some of the worst



> Everybody wants to win it and we'll try to do it. I never said we would or we can but we'll be in there.





> I think if I’d brought Robin off some people would say ‘What are you doing? You're 1-0 down and taking off your top goalscorer'.





> I thought at times (Rooney) was having a struggle striking the ball but he's such a vital player for us.





> I have been here before. I have done it before, I'm experienced and I just sense that it's just on the verge of turning. I sense that we are about to get a bit better.



after drawing to bottom of the table Fulham with 81 crosses



> I don't know if we could have done an awful lot more.





> If Sir Alex was here it would be difficult for him as well. It could have been the case no matter what this season.





> (Newcastle) are coming to Old Trafford and we are going to make it as difficult for them as we possibly can.





> I think we’ve played a very good City side and it’s the sort of standard and level we need to try and aspire to get ourselves to



:moyes7 clueless


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Razor King said:


> Explain.


he complained about having to accommodate the change in chelsea's schedule

although to be fair, i dont see why his game had to be moved. or why chelsea couldnt just play sunderland today


----------



## Hamada

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



reDREDD said:


> it does the least, but for wenger it is still far too much


Everything for Wenger is too much.



















































































Including winning trophies :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



reDREDD said:


> he complained about having to accommodate the change in chelsea's schedule
> 
> although to be fair, i dont see why his game had to be moved. or why chelsea couldnt just play sunderland today


Couldn't be moved to today, because Sunderland played on Wednesday.

Chelsea/Sunderland and Hull/Arsenal were both to be broadcasted on live TV, so a switch had to be made, so that both slots are filled.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Hazard out for tomorrow and a major doubt for the first leg of Atletico. Really need him for the Atletico/Liverpool/Atletico sandwich, the most important games in the season. Time for Schurrle to step up, I have faith in the curly haired German.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

I don't mind him missing the Atleti first leg. But he definitely needs to be back for Anfield and the home leg.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Predictions for what game Liverpool will seal the league in? 36 [Chelsea] or 37 [Crystal Palace]?


----------



## Humph

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

41


----------



## ABK

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Hamada said:


> Including winning trophies :brodgers


:lmao

Seriously laughed at that part. SERIOUSLY. (Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Tombides had hopes of playing for the Australian team not long ago. Sad to think that he spent a large portion of his life struggling with such an illness. RIP.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

RIP Tombides. 

Sad news.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

horrible news about Tombides. Another young life taken too early. RIP.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

What was Ramires thinking? Should've been a red.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Ramires won't play in the league again this season after that.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Useless Chelsea fucks. Can't even depend on them to bring it to a decider next week.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*










Be suprised if he plays next week


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Cattermole :lmao.


----------



## kingfunkel

What even are Sunderland? Only play well against big teams


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Holy shit, Villa got a point! It wasn't a loss?! I'm in shock...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Sunderland make absolutely no sense.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Liverpool are going to win the league.

Where's the noose.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

It's getting to the point now where every other team is that shit that I'm actually fine with Liverpool winning the league. It'd be atrocious if this pile of wank won the league. At least Liverpool deserve it. I just know so many Liverpool fans who're gonna make my life hell. Pricks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

I really don't even know. Sunderland like to turn up against the big teams, but will probably still get relegated. Put all the eggs in that Champions League basket, don't see a win at Anfield.

RIP Jose Taker's streak. 77-1.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*








:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose








:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose







:jose


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Liverpool definitely have this now if they beat Norwich. :mark: for this moment. First time in my life they're winning the league.

Sunderland were excellent, really hope they avoid relegation.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

I don't even know. I feel like I should be mad but I really just can't.

Bring on Tuesday.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*

Fabio just made himself a hero.

This is amazing


----------



## Humph

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Jozy just made himself a hero.
> 
> This is amazing


fixed


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

#joseOut


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

if liverpool get any result against chelsea they'll win the league. lose and we're still in with a chance. provided we beat west brom. and our other games.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *










Win tomorrow and guarantee top 4 pls. Chelsea is literally our cup final at this stage.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

League is Liverpool's regardless tbh.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

Mourinho gonna get banned and fined so bad after that.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

History in the making. Pretty much one hand on the trophy now, can't belive it's happening.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *



Joel said:


> Mourinho gonna get banned and fined so bad after that.


No kidding :lmao

Too bad he won't be getting the business at Anfield from the crowd now


----------



## Joel

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

Thinking back on it, there has been some really bad penalty calls, red card calls, etc, but I honestly do not think it has been fixed for or against any team. Mourinho was way out of line here and that shit just can't be tolerated.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

Mourinho is a fucking legend. The most shameless man alive. :lmao


----------



## Curry

*Re: Dressage Discussion Thread*



Curry said:


> I don't even know. I feel like I should be mad but I really just can't.
> 
> Bring on Tuesday.


I'm ready now. In this order Mike Dean, Seb Larsson, Ramires, whoever the assistant was, Cattermole, Oscar, Willian when he's attacking and Alonso can all go fuck themselves.

And Mourinho should really shut up sometimes fpalm


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *










Oh, yeah. You're Welcome by the way Liverpool.

Get in! :dance Just have to do it against the "lesser" sides.


----------



## CGS

Also Didn't even realise Norwich's last 4 games were Liverpool, Man U, Arsenal and Chelsea. Umm why again did they decide to sack their manager. Seems like suicide


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

Mourinho is having a Keegan meltdown.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *


----------



## ABK

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *



Joel said:


> Thinking back on it, there has been some really bad penalty calls, red card calls, etc, but I honestly do not think it has been fixed for or against any team. Mourinho was way out of line here and that shit just can't be tolerated.


He reacted in the heat of the moment but yeah, he went way overboard with it. He started nicely but as soon as he congratulated the ref, shit just got real.

The penalty call wasn't right but we've been fortunate with those type of decisions too. The last minute penalty we had against West Brom at the Bridge a perfect example. It's just one of those days :jose

We're done. Hopefully L'pool can nick it now. If any side deserves to win the title, it's L'pool.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

why did you blame willian curry

HE TRIED THE BEST HE CAN


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

mourinho just doesn't know how to lose, nothing new
so that means we're fucked because chelsea will win CL huh


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

Still can't believe what just happened. Terrible performance from the team, joke of a ref, we lost the title and Jose's record. Heartbreaking. Can't even describe the feeling. Thank god that we're still in the CL so I can at least forget about it for a few days. 

All on the CL now. This home record is just unbelievable in a league like the PL, as sad as it is it's time to remember it as one of the club's greatest achievement. 77-0, Stamford Bridge was and is a fortress and it's time to start again. I will always have this feeling that if Cech is playing this game we're not losing. Not only the stupid first goal but every time Schwarzer touched the ball it felt uncomfortable. Cech didn't concede a goal at the Bridge for 9 games and then this happens. And Ba, fucking Demba Ba that can't walk two steps without slipping. Why, why not kick it to the net? Every fucking time, even in the goal against PSG. 

3 days to wait to the CL game :jose Nightmare of a result at the worst timing.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *



reDREDD said:


> why did you blame willian curry
> 
> HE TRIED THE BEST HE CAN


I just hate watching him attack. He's a £30m attacking midfielder, so I keep expecting him to be good at it.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *



Rock316AE said:


> Still can't believe what just happened. Terrible performance from the team, joke of a ref, we lost the title and Jose's record. Heartbreaking. Can't even describe the feeling. Thank god that we're still in the CL so I can at least forget about it for a few days.
> 
> All on the CL now. This home record is just unbelievable in a league like the PL, as sad as it is it's time to remember it as one of the club's greatest achievement. 77-0, Stamford Bridge was and is a fortress and it's time to start again. I will always have this feeling that if Cech is playing this game we're not losing. Not only the stupid first goal but every time Schwarzer touched the ball it felt uncomfortable. Cech didn't concede a goal at the Bridge for 9 games and then this happens. And Ba, fucking Demba Ba that can't walk two steps without slipping. Why, why not kick it to the net? Every fucking time, even in the goal against PSG.
> 
> 3 days to wait to the CL game :jose Nightmare of a result at the worst timing.


Get a grip. As if you have it hard :lmao


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

Love Sundo. Win tomorow and the gap is 5 fucking points haha.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *

Shola scored today :hb


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *



Curry said:


> I just hate watching him attack. He's a £30m attacking midfielder, so I keep expecting him to be good at it.


I thought Willian was fine. He really wasn't the problem here but Oscar needs to change his game to be successful in this system. We can't just pass it through 10 defenders like he's trying to do when he's in this situation. This is not the direct Oscar of the start of the season. He's not the same for a few months now and usually lacks the creativity that he should have in this central role. I think that Willian would do a better job as the number 10 and hopefully Oscar comes back fresh for next season.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *



Rock316AE said:


> I thought Willian was fine. He really wasn't the problem here but Oscar needs to change his game to be successful in this system. We can't just pass it through 10 defenders like he's trying to do when he's in this situation. This is not the direct Oscar of the start of the season. He's not the same for a few months now and usually lacks the creativity that he should have in this central role. I think that Willian would do a better job as the number 10 and hopefully Oscar comes back fresh for next season.


Willian wasn't particularly bad today, just not good. I just have building anger about his uselessness. Oscar was definitely much worse today, hence his being higher on the list.

May as well play full on reserves + Matic and Salah against Liverpool now.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

seriously what the hell.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

There's no point taking anything Curry says about Willian seriously.

Well done Shep, btw


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

racist curry

notice he went after Oscar, ramires and willian

clearly hes Argentinian


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Ta, now if we can somehow double our home wins for the season in the next 3 then we might get somewhere. Wickham in form helps, happy for Jozy to win the pen too. Really depends how the forwards do in the games where the onus is on us to attack now. Cardiff and West Brom we simply HAVE to beat. Swansea ideally safe on the final day and I think this season proves that on any day we can raise our game. Just a case of getting past the first two which worries me. Oddly enough away at Old Trafford is concerning me the least.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Streaks are meant to be broken *



Curry said:


> I just hate watching him attack. He's a £30m attacking midfielder, so I keep expecting him to be good at it.


Willian is slow in decision making at times. Today, IMO he should have passed to Salah when he chose Eto'o instead. Not that it was a poor decision. Although Eto'o is a striker, I thought Salah was better positioned. He's fond of taking longer time on the ball before passing in quick counter attacking moves as well, which gives the opposition time to regain shape/organisation but you can't fault his desire and hardwork. 

It's Oscar that I'm worried about the most. What's gone wrong with this guy?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Congrats scousers, lol :jose


----------



## Green

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Only what Chelsea deserve tbh. Thought they were bad against Swansea too, they got lucky their opponents went down to 10 men.

Holy fucking shit liverpool are winning the league.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

the Scouse bastards are winning the league, someone pass a pint please


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Chelsea have flopped so hard this season against smaller clubs. Villa, Palace, Newcastle, Sunderland. Only thing that's killed them this season really.

Liverpool's title. They deserve it. Going to be great seeing Stevie G finally lift it.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Black Jesus said:


> Chelsea have flopped so hard this season against smaller clubs. Villa, Palace, Newcastle, Sunderland. Only thing that's killed them this season really.
> 
> Liverpool's title. They deserve it. Going to be great seeing Stevie G finally lift it.


why would it be great to see a rivals captain lift the premier league trophy?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



united_07 said:


> why would it be great to see a rivals violent thug that should have been locked up years back lift the premier league trophy?



Tidied.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

liverpool supporter here. i won't get carried away because after all we go away to norwich and it could be a tough game having said that. i don't think the boys will let it slip now. two wins and lfc end there 24 year wait.

only last year a mate off mine well quite a few were claiming lfc were finished but yet there yid supporters so they were going through that world beater faze but yet felt they were world beaters for getting a champions league spot. i quoted the day lfc brought in rodgers that lfc time is now excuse the corny cena quote but i still have it on my facebook profile from a few years back. safe to say there very quite these days.

anyway just want to say well done to sunderland yes i am obviously thankful but it is clubs like sunderland that give any team hope. what chance did they have ? away to city and chelsea and they done what the club stands for and have won there fight up until now. i think there do it.

what they have done even tho they are still in trouble they have put newcastle utd too shame. and not to mention the clubs around them because they are fighting and i hope they do it. 

i new they would give city and the chavs a game they come to liverpool for a fight and there was no knockout we won on points. they gave us a very good fight. good luck sunderland.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

15 goals in the last 3 games against Norwich suggests it wont be a tough game, Suarez to get his usual hattrick against them most likely


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



united_07 said:


> why would it be great to see a rivals captain lift the premier league trophy?


Because he deserves it? Because he's worked hard with Liverpool his entire career and he is a player I enjoy watching? Why is that bad?

I actually don't mind Liverpool too much. Would rather them than City or Chelsea. They and Atletico over in La Liga are proving that passion and hard work can win titles, and money can't just buy titles. It's good to see. 

Sure, I'd love it more if Arsenal won it, but it didn't happen.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Shepard said:


> seriously what the hell.


Cheers for the title.


----------



## VegaQB

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

we gonna win the leagueeeeee!


----------



## haribo

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

I turned on the TV earlier and saw the biggest shock this year outside of 21-1. :jose

































Dale Winton with a beard. :wilkins


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Black Jesus said:


> I actually don't mind Liverpool too much. Would rather them than City or Chelsea. They and Atletico over in La Liga are proving that passion and hard work can win titles, *and money can't just buy titles*. It's good to see.


Unless you're Porto, you still need some money. Liverpool are nowhere near Chelsea/City levels but they still spend £40-50m a year.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Just wait till Leeds are back in the big time we will sweep all before us led by Matt Smith and Ross McCormack 

:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Death Rider

I FUCKING LOVE SUDERLAND. I FUCKING LOVE EM 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Curry said:


> Unless you're Porto, you still need some money. Liverpool are nowhere near Chelsea/City levels but they still spend £40-50m a year.


Well that was kind of my point. Of course you have to spend a little but they don't spend big like City/Chelsea/Real Madrid/PSG.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Black Jesus said:


> Because he deserves it? Because he's worked hard with Liverpool his entire career and he is a player I enjoy watching? Why is that bad?
> 
> I actually don't mind Liverpool too much. Would rather them than City or Chelsea. They and Atletico over in La Liga are proving that passion and hard work can win titles, and money can't just buy titles. It's good to see.
> 
> Sure, I'd love it more if Arsenal won it, but it didn't happen.


Nobody deserves anything, but i guess if you're an arsenal fan then you'd rather liverpool over chelsea and your parent club city.


----------



## Green

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Forget Suarez and Sturridge, Sunderland just won 'Pool the league. Who the fuck saw them drawing against City and beating Chelsea. What in the fuck.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Green said:


> Forget Suarez and Sturridge, Sunderland just won 'Pool the league. Who the fuck saw them drawing against City and beating Chelsea. What in the fuck.


If only Mannone hadn't fluffed that save against City


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Unless Wenger decides to manage Liverpool in these last few games, the League does seem to be heading to Anfield. But Chelsea are big game players so I won't b surprised if they beat 'Pool next week and City capitalize.

As painful as these Scousers are, I want Liverpool to win the title. Would be sweet watching those morons running Arsenal hide behind their "no money" mask, with Wenger blaming Somalia for not being anywhere near the title race after having been at the top for 19 weeks.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/19/police-called-drug-scandal-major-club?CMP=twt_gu

Wonder who it could be....

My money is on Villa


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Hank Scorpio said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/19/police-called-drug-scandal-major-club?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> Wonder who it could be....
> 
> My money is on Villa


Arsenal.

Wilshere and wenger party hard.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



> On one occasion, two prominent officials were allegedly caught snorting cocaine in the boardroom of a rival club during an away fixture. Rumours of the incident have spread among other clubs in the same division. Officials of the league in question have been made aware and are treating it as a first within the sport.




















Tbf Felix Magath looks to me like the kind of cat who likes to do a few lines before a game.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

West ham, big sam has been blowing lines off of brady.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Be funny if it's Utd. Charlton and Ferguson doing cocaine at away games would be a sight to behold.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

If it was united and moyes was involved it still wouldn't be enough to get him sacked :moyes2

But the obvious one is chelsea, having a russian gangster as an owner it's bound to happen :terry


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Liam Miller said:


> West ham, big sam has been blowing lines off of brady.


Lucky bastard :side:.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Well done Sunderland, they deserved the win. 

Focus on Champions League now


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Has to be Aston Villa surely it's the only reason they would have sacked those 2 coaches earlier in the week


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

*Chelsea in the final third are so poor. City and Chelsea should both be pretty embarrassed with both of their seasons domestically. *


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

I was gonna say Leeds until I saw the article said something white was spotted on the shirts and not something shite


----------



## kingfunkel

In Punk We Trust said:


> Has to be Aston Villa surely it's the only reason they would have sacked those 2 coaches earlier in the week


The report said it was in an oppositions boardroom. Why would 2 coaches be in an away boardroom?

They say "major club" to sell papers etc it's probably Millwall


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



kingfunkel said:


> The report said it was in an oppositions boardroom. Why would 2 coaches be in an away boardroom?
> 
> They say "major club" to sell papers etc it's probably Millwall


It'll probably be some league 1 side, but tbf wolves and sheff utd are pretty big clubs especially in that league.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Seabs said:


> *Chelsea in the final third are so poor. City and Chelsea should both be pretty embarrassed with both of their seasons domestically. *


Man City, yeah. Chelsea really don't have all that of a team. They desperately need someone beside Matic. Ramires has regressed so damn much. So awful. And a cunt. Apart from Hazard, has their front four been consistently good? Oscar has flattered to deceive every time I watch him, Schurrle isn't good enough to start and their strikers are, well, yeah.

Mourinho obviously deserves to be questioned, mostly his transfers. Why chase Rooney so hard knowing you need a quality striker and then settle with Eto'o?


----------



## CGS

Seabs said:


> *Chelsea in the final third are so poor. City and Chelsea should both be pretty embarrassed with both of their seasons domestically. *



Crazy when you consider both really should be the only teams people are talking about in the title race. Speaks volumes really. Do feel City should feel worse though. I mean had Jose not been at the helm I reckon less people would be considering Chelsea as even title contenders. Top 4 sure but I reckon with any other manager it would have been a case of city's title to lose from day 1. 

Chelsea just badly need a world class striker. Costa, Falcao whoever just splash the cash and get someone in.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

We need more than that. We need a great striker, a great central midfielder and a great left back. The way Oscar is playing we may need another attacking midfielder too. And please no one mention Mata, because he's not the solution.

It's all up to Oscar anyway. He can continue this dreadful form next season and be sold the following. Or he can remember how to fucking play football and return to his pre 2014 form. It's up to him.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Waffelz said:


> Man City, yeah. Chelsea really don't have all that of a team. They desperately need someone beside Matic. Ramires has regressed so damn much. So awful. And a cunt. Apart from Hazard, has their front four been consistently good? Oscar has flattered to deceive every time I watch him, Schurrle isn't good enough to start and their strikers are, well, yeah.
> 
> Mourinho obviously deserves to be questioned, mostly his transfers. Why chase Rooney so hard knowing you need a quality striker and then settle with Eto'o?


Ramires was never amazing but he has been worse than usual lately. Hazard himself hasn't been consistently good at all. There are a few games he has won almost single-handedly but also a few where you wouldn't even know he was playing. Oscar was very good until late-December/January but has been poor pretty much every game since then. I'm told my opinions on Willian don't count but for what it's worth he has been consistently decent, has worked brilliantly for the team but needs to show more in attack. Schurrle is good enough and has done well with the time he's been given when played in the 3 behind the striker rather than up front, where he has been poor.



Joel said:


> It's all up to Oscar anyway. He can continue this dreadful form next season and be sold the following. Or he can remember how to fucking play football and return to his pre 2014 form. It's up to him.


If he has a good World Cup (which wouldn't be surprising given how he normally plays for Brazil) then PSG might be inclined to offer stupid amounts of money for him. Might be worth taking it if Chelsea don't think he'll do better next season.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

I just got back home from the Chelsea game. I'm a very humble Sunderland fan tonight. We got a bit of luck that we seem to have been lacking all season obviously, this result is pointless if we go and phone it in at home to Cardiff next week


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Also, is Barratt a Liverpool fan?

]


----------



## CGS

Joel said:


> We need more than that. We need a great striker, a great central midfielder and a great left back. The way Oscar is playing we may need another attacking midfielder too. And please no one mention Mata, because he's not the solution.
> 
> It's all up to Oscar anyway. He can continue this dreadful form next season and be sold the following. Or he can remember how to fucking play football and return to his pre 2014 form. It's up to him.



Oscar is still young and has time to come good again. He may need a bit of rest as well too freshen up. Good luck to him getting it though with the World Cup right around the corner. 

Also fuck is happening with Lukaku? I got a Chelsea mate at work whose pretty much convinced you guys are selling him at the end of the season. Surely not since the guy is pretty much the best striker Chelsea have at the moment.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

*Can people stop calling this the best season ever too. Along with the tightest *insert here* race ever please. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Barrett is a PNE fan.

I can confirm that the drug story was WOOLCOCK sniffing lines off of Vincent Tan's erect penis. Mackay watched and has obviously ratted them out. Fucking SCOTS.

Probably not what happened, but I'm drunk enough to not have the mental image haunt me.



Seabs said:


> *Can people stop calling this the best season ever too. Along with the tightest *insert here* race ever please. *


Agreed. We know ASIANS are the tightest race ever.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Damn this really is the best season ever. This also might be the tightest race ever!

We shouldn't be selling Lukaku. All three of our current strikers might have to go in the summer. I say buy a quality forward like Costa, keep Lukaku, and probably hold on to Eto'o. Oscar needs to turn up next season, I have a hard time recalling games where he's been great this season. Ramires can go as well. Thug, who scored some important goals in the past. Doesn't offer anything else besides pace.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Seabs said:


> *Can people stop calling this the best season ever too. Along with the tightest *insert here* race ever please. *


I agree. For the neutral, maybe it is. Maybe for fans of Liverpool who aren't old enough to remember the 80's it is. But I'm in the middle of it every week and my team are bottom of the league. This season sucks


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

People need to calm down. Four games to go still.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Norwich tomorrow won't be easy without Henderson, and probably Sturridge. Despite sticking it in the net last week, Norwich played okay and created a lot of really good chances. At home they're typically tough opposition unless Suarez is up against them.

Everyone expected Sunderland to get ripped by City & Chelsea this week and look what happened. It's silly season and Norwich are fighting for their lives too, and with Liverpool weakened slightly, a draw wouldn't be much of a surprise at all.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Chelsea will get Costa, should keep Lukaku and get rid of their three strikers they have at the minute. Just keep Bamford and Islam Feruz as back up \o/


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



CGS said:


> Also fuck is happening with Lukaku? I got a Chelsea mate at work whose pretty much convinced you guys are selling him at the end of the season. Surely not since the guy is pretty much the best striker Chelsea have at the moment.


Fuck knows, man. Him and Mourinho may have issues with each other. Just gotta wait. He's the best striker we have on our books, but he's not good enough to be #1 here yet. But I'd like him in the squad for next season. Depends on him, but I think Mourinho is a bit pissed he requested to go out on loan.



Waffelz said:


> Chelsea will get Costa, should keep Lukaku and get rid of their three strikers they have at the minute. Just keep Bamford and Islam Feruz as back up \o/


Bamford is looking really good and needs to keep playing, so I hope he goes out on loan and plays a lot of games next season again. I'd like Eto'o to stick around.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Bamford probably won't ever player for Chelsea, but he always impresses when I watch Derby for Johnny Russell. Feruz will be the same no doubt, even though he has donned every level he's been at so far.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

It's sadly true. We're terrible at bringing through young guys we develop. They both look like fantastic talens and are club trained, yet will they get a chance? I highly doubt it.

Ideally, the squad next season will look something like this:

*Goalkeeper*
Cech
Blackman (?)
Schwarzer (I'll forgive him for his shit display today)

*Full Backs*
Azpilicueta
Shaw
Ivanovic
Van Aanholt

*Centre Backs*
Terry
Cahill
Luiz
Zouma

*Centre Midfield*
Matic
A new top centre mid to partner him
Ramires (He can still be a squad option I suppose)
A new good centre mid
Van Ginkel

*Attacking Midfield*
Hazard
Oscar
Willian
Schurrle
Salah
Piazon/T. Hazard/Atsu/Traore (one from them)

*Centre Forward*
Costa
Lukaku
Eto'o

We honestly should be asking Juventus to name their price for Vidal. He'd be perfect for us and next to Matic. And they're Italian so they will sell :side:


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

^^^ No Courtois?



Seabs said:


> *Can people stop calling this the best season ever too. Along with the tightest *insert here* race ever please. *












it is the best season in my memory if we can win it :side:



BkB Hulk said:


> People need to calm down. Four games to go still.


indeed, doesn't matter what everyone else is doing, we just need to win the 4 games we have. Title race is still very open.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

http://en.fc-zenit.ru/main/video/gl4029/

AVB goes to a museum.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Rush said:


> ^^^ No Courtois?


I'd let him stay at Atletico for one more season if he extends his contract here. Just to keep relations with them good, so we can hopefully get Costa without a lot of hassle. And hopefully trick them into buying Torres :side:

But if he says he won't extend unless he gets to come back here, then we need to bring him back and make him #1.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Joel said:


> I'd let him stay at Atletico for one more season if he extends his contract here. Just to keep relations with them good, so we can hopefully get Costa without a lot of hassle. And hopefully trick them into buying Torres :side:
> 
> But if he says he won't extend unless he gets to come back here, then we need to bring him back and make him #1.


If Atletico can win la liga or the CL then good luck getting Costa without breaking the bank. They do have their financial troubles but money from winning those will paper some cracks and should mean that they focus on retaining their best players so they can try and do it all over again.


----------



## obby

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Best thread title ever. In stitches :lmao


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

this may never stop hurting


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

fuck off with these excuses for chelsea. their squad is just as strong as ours, but in different areas. we shouldn't feel any worse than anyone who loses the title, whether that be arsenal, chelsea, spurs and united


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

yes but to be fair our best striker is a 33 year old who spent the last 2 years playing in russia

and this season the premier league audience discovered that strikers are apparently pretty important


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

and you had 2 windows to fix that situation. just like we had 2 windows to fix the cb and midfield problems


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

everyone played the game thinking LOL Sunderland

if anything, this means chelsea are going to the champions league final


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

finding a world class striker aint easy man. especially a consistent one. negredo mighta helped i suppose but eto'o somehow ended up up with more goals than him. in like 8 less games. good worker, creates space, and great linkup but at the end of the day we need some asshole who can get the mother fucking ball in the net without fuss on a regular basis

last time we tried buying one of those in a RUSH brodgers) it ended rather poorly

we have a giant drogba sized holed in our team who nobody even comes close to filling. even costa or cavani, theyd be great but i have my doubts

a world class, consistent, hardworking big game striker with exceptional finishing and good linkup play. can work as a target man and break down a bus. its not easy to find

hopefully, we end getting costa. because teams with a tight defence that have a deep, disciplined defence are our ruin. which basically means atletico are going to buttfuck us


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Shola Ameobi is available on a free at the end of the season. Would definitely fix Sunderland related problems if they stay up.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



reDREDD said:


> finding a world class striker aint easy man. especially a consistent one. negredo mighta helped i suppose but eto'o somehow ended up up with more goals than him. in like 8 less games. good worker, creates space, and great linkup but at the end of the day we need some asshole who can get the mother fucking ball in the net without fuss on a regular basis
> 
> last time we tried buying one of those in a RUSH brodgers) it ended rather poorly
> 
> we have a giant drogba sized holed in our team who nobody even comes close to filling. even costa or cavani, theyd be great but i have my doubts
> 
> a world class, consistent, hardworking big game striker with exceptional finishing and good linkup play. can work as a target man and break down a bus. its not easy to find
> 
> hopefully, we end getting costa. because teams with a tight defence that have a deep, disciplined defence are our ruin. which basically means atletico are going to buttfuck us


the summer window is what, 3 months long? it was plenty of time to swoop in and spend 30 mil on willian.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Liverpool win the league
chelsea win champions league
arsenal win fa cup
mancity have the micky mouse

everybody happy except the good folk from Spain


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Chelsea winning the Champions League again? No thanks Jeff. I'd probably go with Liverpool winning the title if I had to choose but at the same time I'd love it :loveit if the title race goes down to the final day and we somehow manage to get a result against them and cost them the title. That'd be ace just to witness the meltdown in here. Also it means I could go around repping Liverpool fans with this picture over and over again until the end of time and that'd make me pretty happy











BkB Hulk said:


> Shola Ameobi is available on a free at the end of the season. Would definitely fix Sunderland related problems if they stay up.


He scored today, Fat Mike will be pulling out all the stops to get him to sign a new deal now.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

We lost the title but the thing that really hurt was losing Jose's record like that. In the last two years we lost the title in December. Jose has done a fantastic job this season when we don't have a reliable striker, still there with 4 games to play and in the CL semi final. But losing at the Bridge like that, especially at this timing was terrible. The record against the top 4 is great this season, the points we lost were all because we didn't have this striker who can score and kill the game at the first opportunity. Along with that, some players aren't performing on the same level for a few months now, especially Oscar who needs to be more consistent and creative when playing in the middle in a system like that. Jose will use this result and Dean's performance as motivation for the CL. We will go for the league next season with a top striker, everything now on the CL. I don't know how seriously Jose will take the Liverpool game, my guess is that he'll start a regular team against them either way besides Hazard who should be fully fit for next Wednesday but that should give more time for tactical preparation for the second leg.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

If we don't end up getting Costa who do you guys (Chelsea fans) think we should get?

Mandzukic comes to mind due to his workrate but is he that good of a finisher? He's not world class, so there's that as well.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Abk™ said:


> If we don't end up getting Costa who do you guys (Chelsea fans) think we should get?
> 
> Mandzukic comes to mind due to his workrate but is he that good of a finisher? He's not world class, so there's that as well.


has one of the best shot accuracy % of any striker in Europe. Per 90 he has a decent goal average as well (0.83, in comparison Costa is 0.88 and Suarez is 1.0)


----------



## obby

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

I love how Jozy fuckin Altidore contributed to the ending of Mourinho's home games streak. Pure poetry.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

I like how Jose Mourinho reacts to losing the same way I do on FM. THE FIX IS IN/EVERYONE'S OUT TO GET ME/ETC.

#CPIn


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*










:hodgers pls


:brodgers

also VITO

VIVA VITO Sunderland's Vito Mannone made 14 saves - the joint-most by any #BPL goalkeeper since 2003/04


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Is Krul the one he's joint with? Pretty sure he made the same number against Spurs at WHL


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Aye I think so. Chuffed for him after messing up on wednesday. Needs a longer contract.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Wenger nearly had an orgasm praising Giroud, so there goes our hopes of getting any decent striker in the summer. 

We need to fix our problems in the middle too. Ideally, we need a ST and a DM/CM. Mandzu + Khedira. (Y)


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



> Danny Welbeck is considering his future at Manchester United after becoming dismayed at his lack of opportunity as a striker under David Moyes and unsure of his relationship with the manager.
> 
> Arsenal and Tottenham Hotspur are two clubs interested in signing Welbeck whose pedigree as a Premier League winner and established international make him an attractive target in the close season.
> 
> Welbeck is aware of the interest and is weighing up his options as he is intent on ensuring his career does not stall under Moyes.
> 
> Welbeck will have two years left on his current contract in the summer, the usual juncture when fresh terms would be offered to him. Now the 23-year-old, who currently earns around £70,000 a-week, may decide against signing on once more.
> 
> Welbeck has scored 10 times in 32 appearances for the club during the campaign and is frustrated at his limited chances as a forward, with Moyes often playing him in a wide position.
> 
> Moyes has caused bemusement on occasion during what has been an unsuccessful first season in charge. In mid-December, Moyes claimed that he had been forced to instruct Welbeck to stay behind for extra training, telling him to follow Wayne Rooney's example.
> 
> The Scot said: "I've got to say we had a word with him about a month ago and we said that he needs to be the last off the training field. Wayne's out there practising his finishing each day, whether it's taking free-kicks, shooting from tight angles or bending them in, whatever it may be, Wayne's practising. I said: 'Danny, you need to be out there every day finishing, even if it's 15 minutes at the end.'"
> 
> Welbeck questioned Moyes's claim, saying a few days later: "I have been doing that ever since I have been at United. Obviously I have been injured this season so maybe the manager has not seen me on the training pitch as much."
> 
> Last week Moyes disciplined Welbeck, along with Tom Cleverley and Ashley Young, for a night out in Manchester following the Champions League exit to Bayern Munich.
> 
> While United had no game for 10 days before Sunday's trip to Everton and the manager had given his squad three days off, Cleverley, Welbeck and Young are thought to have contravened stipulations that they should not be out late within 48 hours of the tie.
> 
> Moyes's decision was not received well, and if Welbeck was to leave it would be a significant blow to the manager's hopes of restoring United to serious title challengers next season. Welbeck is a lifelong United fan, who is from the city, and his unhappiness signals further disgruntlement within the squad.
> 
> In January The Guardian reported that some senior players were uncertain of Moyes's credentials and with United well outside a Champions League berth the questions remain.
> 
> Nemanja Vidic, the captain, has already announced he will depart in the summer with the futures of Rio Ferdinand and Patrice Evra also in the balance.
> 
> Javier Hernández, Shinji Kagawa, Darren Fletcher, Nani, Young, Cleverley, Alexander Büttner and Ryan Giggs are other members of Moyes's squad whose futures are also in doubt.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...ppy-future-manchester-united-moyes?CMP=twt_gu


surely Moyes' time is up

I'd rather see RVP leave before Welbeck is forced out


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*


Mignolet
Johnson - Skrtel - Sakho - Flanagan
Allen - Lucas - Gerrard
Sterling - Suarez - Coutinho​
Sturridge out altogether.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

we all like to laugh at donny wolbock but the fact is that he scores when he plays up front more often than not.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Yeah. He proved that this season when RvP was injured and went on a run of like 6 goals in 6 games or something like that.

Losing Jose's record didn't really bother me, tbh. We've lost at the Bridge quite a few times since he left, so the record never felt that special to me anymore. Losing the chance to win the title unless some miracles happen for us later today and later int he race is what really hurt. If Schwarzer just pushes that ball to his left we don't concede and we probably win :jose


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Wow, this is pathetic from Norwich.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Emphatic response to Chelsea's result yesterday this. Terrific to watch.


----------



## Josh

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

BRILLIANT. how good are we?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

This game has just seemed to peter out a little bit since we got the 2nd goal. 



Josh said:


> BRILLIANT. how good are we?


----------



## alfonsaaberg

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*










GREATEST.THING.EVER :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

If you're 8 years old.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

can we make sure liverpool fans arent allowed to use photoshop


----------



## VegaQB

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Thank you jose for taking salah away from us


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

That Raheem lid ain't half bad...


----------



## kingfunkel

Simon Mingolet wow!


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Suarez keeping in the easter spirit, rising from the dead :lmao

https://vine.co/v/M1EKLvVOmB0


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

he was fouled though :draper2


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Liverpool can't play like that against Chelsea.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Rush said:


> he was fouled though :draper2


He's a fucking nob


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Yep, they need to sort out their defence.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



united_07 said:


> Suarez keeping in the easter spirit, rising from the dead :lmao
> 
> https://vine.co/v/M1EKLvVOmB0


What can't Suarez do?

That was nerve racking at the end. We sat way too deep at times in the second half and need to learn from that. Mingolet is not confident when the ball is whipped in, which is worrying. Thank god for Raheem today. Allen was fantastic as well.

Big game next week!


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



ArnoldTricky said:


> He's a fucking nob


did you even watch it though? studs up into the shin, the fact he got up doesn't change the fact it was a blatent foul you numpty.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

heart attack stuff, but fuck yes


----------



## Brock

Have a feeling Agger may start next week, another nervy ending again.

I was thinking FFS not again, but we held on. We can't keep sitting that deep though, next week is fucking massive.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Johnson picked a fine game to return to being Mr Potatohead. The amount of space the wide players for Norwich had was utterly insane. Mignolet flapping at yet another cross to let the first goal in, Flanagan not jumping and turning his back for the 2nd are two shit ways to conceed. Its a worrying trend he's started here, looked so nervous after conceeding the goal. Still, good to get the win. Chelsea next weekend is the biggest game for Liverpool in years.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

That Welbeck stuff is ridiculous if true. I'd fucking shoot Moyes if we sold him to preserve his little fucking RVP/Mata/Rooney love triangle which doesn't fucking work. Welbeck has had an excellent season and is clearly progressing as a talent, he's came through the ranks at United and you have to hold on to those sort of players.

He'd be perfect for Arsenal though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Moyes booed while getting off the coach at Goodison. I want him gone from United as soon as possible but Christ, I hope he wins today and finishes those fucking cunts chance of fourth.


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Slient Alarm said:


> Moyes booed while getting off the coach at Goodison. I want him gone from United as soon as possible but Christ, I hope he wins today and finishes those fucking cunts chance of fourth.


Yes, please, PLEASE win this one Moyes, i want my team to celebrate the prestigious 4th place trophy.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

He spoke bollocks about them in the summer, of course he was booed.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

What bollocks?

Anyway, Nani :mark:.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



> De Gea, Jones, Smalling, Evans, Büttner, Carrick, Fletcher, Nani, Kagawa, Mata, Rooney.
> Lindegaard, Giggs, Hernandez, Welbeck, Valencia, Fellaini, Januzaj.


rooney back from injury and against Everton, no doubt he'll play brilliantly......


good to see Nani starting ahead of valencia though


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Damn, Podolski is on fire today...


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Slient Alarm said:


> What bollocks?
> 
> Anyway, Nani :mark:.


A lot of the reason why Everton fans dislike Moyes was the way he acted when he left. Leaving a club and trying to sign their best players for a fee that you yourself said was ludicrous 6 months before isn't the best thing to do.

Personally, I think Moyes will eventually get the respect he deserves, but currently he has done and said a lot of things that Everton fans have held against him.

I would love to beat United today. I know it will be a hard game but we're capable on our day. Be an interesting game, no doubt.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Slient Alarm said:


> What bollocks?
> 
> Anyway, Nani :mark:.


All the bullshit about how Everton should give Baines and Fellaini the chance to play for a big club and he wouldn't have been holding them back from the opportunity if he was still there.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Nani always plays shit against good teams away from home, the last few seasons at least, still nice to know he's alive. Although kind of pointless experimenting with him now when all is lost. He's a valuable asset when in form but even if he was tear it up to end the season you're not exactly going to change your mind with him assuming he's set to leave, we've seen it before. The fact that he's starting while Welbeck's on the bench gives some credence to the stories about Danny wanting out.

Buttner starting is awesome. Nice to see Moyes showing some balls with that starting 11.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Irish Jet said:


> Buttner starting is awesome. Nice to see Moyes showing some balls with that starting 11.


Its been a rough season but Buttner starting is considered an awesome thing? damn #pray4irishjet


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Buttner is one of the top 3 human beings alive.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Irish Jet said:


> Nani always plays shit against good teams away from home, the last few seasons at least, still nice to know he's alive. Although kind of pointless experimenting with him now when all is lost. He's a valuable asset when in form but even if he was tear it up to end the season you're not exactly going to change your mind with him assuming he's set to leave, we've seen it before. The fact that he's starting while Welbeck's on the bench gives some credence to the stories about Danny wanting out.
> 
> Buttner starting is awesome. Nice to see Moyes showing some balls with that starting 11.


I would look at nani starting as Moyes giving nani a chance prove his worth staying around at club for next season up to him to take it even though just came back from long injury lay off & only 5 games of the season left for him so I'm not expecting miracles but on his day nani awesome the front 4 including him is very exciting prospect if they click as a unit.

The 2nd bit about welbeck is more to do with Danny, young & clev all going out 48hours before the bayern game staying late at bar even though its throw away rule in eyes of many they all should follow them can understand wanting blow off steam but rest followed rules & under saf I imagine had similar like rules & no doubt not 1 of them even bothered thinking about doing it. Says lot actually Moyes actually put welbeck on bench but not young & clev who all "in it together" if you want. Sure Danny would of started today actually had this not come about but Moyes putting foot down a bit but given Danny bench spot just to stroke his ego but the others clev & young didn't even make 18. Writing on wall for those 2 I think. 

Not shocked rio, evra or vida didn't make the 18. Why should they? As they are not going be here next season regardless of whose the manager why would keep using them after horrible displays all had this season? Not future or even present of this team their its past time to move on its big game & Moyes shown a bit of guts by not using any single one of them & giving players like buttner chance see remain at club even at no2 next season & gone for cb pairing who are the present & future so fair play to him on that one easily used vida against lukuka but hasnt.

I really like the look of the starting 11 ideally would liked jones & smalling play cb but have no natural back up rb so jones have shift over there which fine its role can perform ok in but love smalling stays at cb his such class act at cb always has been. Didn't shock me Moyes went with fletch alongside carrick in cm as fletch has have more mobility the rest & better able cover ground & sweep up when carrick can't & have bit more energy when fletch plays. Been saying for 2 months now that doubt kagawa be sold like papers & many believe him & mata just gel well when they start it one of the few promising prospects I look forward to seeing for rest of this season & into next season. 

Rooney never plays well when faces Everton & not sure how fit he is been training all week so suggest to me his fit & healthily enough & domt see why shouldn't be starting has capable producing the good today it more fact never does so often enough away at goodison, hopefully today having captions armband lift his performance levels up more like did v whu away & hits form.


----------



## Vader

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Other two are Tom Hardy and Tupac.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Rush said:


> did you even watch it though? studs up into the shin, the fact he got up doesn't change the fact it was a blatent foul you numpty.


He doesn't help himself though does he? The way he got back up...comical


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Really hope we can preform like that in the FA cup final. 4th place trophy is ours again. :banderas


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

1 up to Everton now. Getting that sense of deja vu, what with Moyes' usual stony faced look after conceding a goal and all...


----------



## VegaQB

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Mirallas' score and Everton 2 Manu 0.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

The fact that this clown is still our coach is fucking unbelievable.


----------



## obby

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Rooney starting :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Proper manager would take off Rooney now and replace him with Chich.

I can almost guarantee Kagawa will come off for Welbeck.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Watching Utd this season has been brilliant.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

The alcohol is draining my sorrows right now. I'm literally baffled though as I do not understand what our game plan is, what the tactics are and what the formation Moyes has got us playing. Too many players are coming deep (Rooney, Kagawa, Mata, Nani) and hardly anyone is getting in the box. At one point where Nani could of whipped a cross in, he went against it as only Rooney was in the box. I have no idea what we're doing and the fact United have created nothing in 45 minutes is a complete joke. Rooney has really been useless, this is the perfect game for Welbeck.

Everton have been lethal on the counter attack and have got through the United defence with absolute ease. The same can't be said for United who yet again have reverted back to the Moyes syndrome of having no creativity and pretty much no clue in the final third.

How this man is going to potentially get another season is beyond me.


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Black Jesus said:


> *Really hope we can preform like that in the FA cup final.* 4th place trophy is ours again. :banderas


We won't, sadly


----------



## obby

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

I kinda hope we don't qualify for any European cups. It worked wonders for Liverpool this season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

An advert for how possession is nice but useless when you don't make a concerted effort to threaten or work pockets of space to stretch a defence. United have had some nice flicks and moments in possession, but it's all for nothing when we're just playing it sideways and falling apart the minute we try to open up the defence. Comically dense defending and lax play in your own half will also conspire to catch you out as we've seen. I can't even process what Jones is thinking for the penalty. It's too far for it to be something he couldn't anticipate, which makes his deliberate attempt to handle it all the more perplexing. Forget not sticking his body in the way, it was a speculative attempt at goal and hardly a goal saving decision. Buttner's lack of defensive nous in being caught sleeping and playing Mirallas onside was also a poor individual moment, preceeded by Mata being lax on the ball and cheaply surrendering possession.

Rooney needs to come off imo because he's offering absolutely sweet fanny adams so far. Welbeck gives United a more direct target, and he offers better movement and pressing which might at least prove valuable in contesting challenges and winning the ball cheaply off of Everton, because so far they're first to every ball and picking the ball off United players relatively simply.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

2-0 down, better bring out the set plays folder


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

lotta work done on that title page by someone's son


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Fucking tragic seeing what United have done to Jones. Would've been better staying under :kean.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

*Jones has gone full blown psycho lately. He better be tapping some serious pussy to be behaving like he has done lately. 

Whole performance and setup is just diabolically depressing. *


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Our defending is shocking.

Not that the attack is much good these days... gonna have to stick on some premierleague years to cheer up after this.


----------



## ABK

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Destiny said:


> What can't Suarez do?
> 
> That was nerve racking at the end. We sat way too deep at times in the second half and need to learn from that. Mingolet is not confident when the ball is whipped in, which is worrying. Thank god for Raheem today. Allen was fantastic as well.
> 
> Big game next week!


What big game? :draper2


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

STUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK WITH MOYES STUCK WITH MOYES MAN UNITED


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Slient Alarm said:


> Moyes booed while getting off the coach at Goodison. I want him gone from United as soon as possible but Christ, I hope he wins today and finishes those fucking cunts chance of fourth.


Yes


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

'Getting sacked in the Morning' chants from the Everton fans, nice of them to try and cheer the united fans up :moyes1


----------



## Silver C

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



united_07 said:


> 'Getting sacked in the Morning' chants from the Everton fans, nice of them to try and cheer the united fans up :moyes1


They should show him some love. He has made sure United's definitely not getting any European football next season (like that was in any doubt earlier even), ensured Everton's still in the chase for fourth and probably pissed off a bunch of Arsenal fans who were hoping for a United win (now they know a bit of what its like...). So basically, he's been the lynchpin of the league this season, the decider of many outcomes!

Seriously though, its not just him, the performance as whole was exceptionally lifeless today. Were United even trying in the second half?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Well, it's not all doom & gloom. Moyes will get £100m plus to spend in the summer. If only it was possible for another manager to be appointed and spend it instead of The Incompetent One...


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



> Shamoon Hafez ‏@ShamoonHafez 56s
> Moyes: "We passed the ball brilliantly well, had control of the game but we were done by two stupid goals." #MUFC
> 
> Shamoon Hafez ‏@ShamoonHafez 51s
> Moyes: "I thought we were the better team." #MUFC


:lmao fucking clueless idiot


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

His whole attitude in games reeks of ' I havnt a fucking clue and im not bothered'.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



ArnoldTricky said:


> He doesn't help himself though does he? The way he got back up...comical


Looking forward to the game tomorrow were playing for nothing but hopefully we stick a few past Forest :woolcock


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Wild weekend. Cannot believe that Liverpool is taking the Prem. Still boggles me.

So well fucking done.


----------



## Brock

united_07 said:


> :lmao fucking clueless idiot


Are his eyes made of glass or. Allardyce makes stupid claims and blames the ref all the time, but Moyes sounds like he hasn't got a clue lol when he tries to assess the matches. 

The chant "You don't know what your doing" has never been more applicable imo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Nige™ said:


> Well, it's not all doom & gloom. Moyes will get £100m plus to spend in the summer. If only it was possible for another manager to be appointed and spend it instead of The Incompetent One...


The Definition of insanity "Doing the same thing and expecting different results" keeps making the same mistakes with not even an inkling of a plan B what was plan A again.

Does anyone (bar the United board) actually trust him to spend that cash. 

Didn't even bother to clap the away support today who've done nothing but support him, it doesn't matter if the Goodison faithful booed him on the way to the other end of the ground, have some balls and show some appreciation. That won't have gone unnoticed.


----------



## obby

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

WHY SUB ROONEY WHEN YOU CAN TAKE OFF KAGAWA :moyes2


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Raheem Sterling is a god. That is all.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Yes


:side: You're still not getting fourth.

"Neither are you." Just in case you say it!

Moyes has broken me. I accept that United are dead.


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Sterling has had such a immense year. Really glad to see just how well he has actually done. I just hope he manages to grow and continue in the same manner. 

As for us, I'm just really happy for us to finally be back in the champo league no matter what. We've achieved what we set out to do with 3 matches still to spare. That right there means it's been a pretty damn great season no matter how it ends. On to next week and essentially our cup final. We beat Chelsea the title is all but ours, We lose the title race essentially goes down to the final day. Tight as hell. I just still wanna take it all one game at a time.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

*The real test for Liverpool is taking it to the wire again next season. Not to rain on their parade (I think what Rodgers has done is nothing short of amazing) but they've leapfrogged everyone in a season where none of the top contenders have done themselves justice. If Pelle can do it for City then it'll happen next year after getting this season out of the way and Chelsea should improve a lot next season with a half decent transfer window. This season Liverpool haven't had to contend with either of them really close to their best and they've benefited from it. Not to mention the huge advantage of no Europe which they'll also have next season. This current squad won't cope with Europe as well so serious depth is needed for Liverpool next season. Plus Utd will be back in the picture once Moyes finally gets to put his stamp on the team as someone else was ghost managing for him this season apparently. Ok maybe not then. Liverpool with Europe against City and/or Chelsea at their best over a 38 game season will be really interesting and will show just how great Rodgers actually is. They'll probably have a busy transfer window this Summer too which I can see disrupting them a little trying to accommodate the extra squad depth.*


----------



## CGS

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

As long as we don't go all Tottenham and basically try and sign a whole new team I don't see the transfer window disrupting us that much. In reality our attack is fine, Especially with Borini back too to fill in the depth. Maybe 1 or 2 extra mids to cover is all we need. Suso will probably get a few extra starts as well. Defence may need a bit of work though. Sakho should finally get a few more games and obviously we have Agger as well to lead to line up. However an inconsistent Skrtel & :deandre worthy Kolo don't fill me with much hope. Wouldn't mind seeing Kelly get a few games down the centre if anything. 

Next season will be an interesting one for us though. I certainly don't see us competing for the title again next year, or not in the same fashion anyway. Would love us too but it will be tough.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Dunno why but I don't think you'll spend that much in the summer either compared to Man Utd and co.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Liverpool could use another keeper, Mignolet is prone to clangers, and isn't good in the air. Should look into Lloris.


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Wow, the more I try, the less I know about Soccer, I don't understand sh*t about it.
All I know is Sunderland beat Chelsea at home for the first time theyve lost there since months or something.
AND an AMERICAN scored the goal.

Americans taking over Soccer too? hmm.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Rockhead said:


> Liverpool could use another keeper, Mignolet is prone to clangers, and isn't good in the air. Should look into Lloris.


He's only 26. Nowhere near his peak yet, having watched him for three seasons Trust me he will get better.



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Wow, the more I try, the less I know about Soccer, I don't understand sh*t about it.
> All I know is Sunderland beat Chelsea at home for the first time theyve lost there since months or something.
> AND an AMERICAN scored the goal.
> 
> Americans taking over Soccer too? hmm.


Altidore won a penalty. Borini scored it. Altidore never scores.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

I don't think Liverpool really need to spend either. Not a lot anyway. An outsider looking in, a defender or 2, perhaps a midfielder? When you have an attacking element that can guarantee you at least 2 goals a game then you just feed them. Obviously they'll bring in 2 or 3 new faces and some youth for the future, but overall they can only get stronger. 

I'm an Everton fan so that's a bit shit to have to say but Liverpool could become the force in English footy. 

Completely different season obviously, handful of bad or good results can change things. Liverpool have the strongest elements to build from though, even if they do win the title. 



Slient Alarm said:


> :side: You're still not getting fourth.
> 
> "Neither are you." Just in case you say it!
> 
> Moyes has broken me. I accept that United are dead.


We shot ourselves in the foot with Palace but something had to give eventually. Sad really. If we had beaten Palace we would have even put pressure on 3rd place, but City have the games in hand. A draw for them and we beat them though, could have been interesting... 

I think United will come back strong next year. This season was always going to be a building season. Dreadful for the fans to not see any silver nor, perhaps, European football, but I would be surprised if United aren't fighting for the title this time in 12 months. 

Moyes saying United were the better team and passed it well or whatever, good lord... I suffered with that whilst he was with us. If you have just been beaten quite heavily, or rather beaten comprehensively, fans can't hear positives in other areas at this stage of the season. I'd guess most footy fans would take five 1-0 wins in these last games, scraping through, than playing nice passing, possession football and being beaten.

Even still, apart from Rooney's chance, United had little. We scored 2 and could have had another through Naismith. Different ways to play football I suppose. I don't hate Moyes nor dislike United, never hated Ferguson, just the way football is. I don't enjoy seeing United being knocked off their perch because I'm just an Everton fan and conclusively care about other teams twice a season when we play them. Chin up, dude. Stressful times but every other team has suffered whilst United won everything! Haha.

I would love Champions League football but if we end up in fifth then that's great. If the season finishes now and someone were to tell me 10 months ago we would finish with our most points, most wins and 11 points off the top I would be over the moon, and I am. If we would have beat Crystal Palace though, would have made it even more interesting. Looking forward to seeing what we do in the Summer, I don't think we will keep Lukaku no matter if he wanted to stay or we made Champions League. If Chelsea were to let him go then they would be just ridiculous, which they wont. They have learned. I feel they would have sold him already if they didn't know what they were doing with him. Only 20 and 30 goals already, he will become a force. Too hot to handle for a growing side and too good for a team like Chelsea to let go for what we could afford. We should send Jordan Lukaku back and put Romelu under a mask!


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



CGS said:


> Sterling has had such a immense year. Really glad to see just how well he has actually done. I just hope he manages to grow and continue in the same manner.
> 
> As for us, I'm just really happy for us to finally be back in the champo league no matter what. We've achieved what we set out to do with 3 matches still to spare. That right there means it's been a pretty damn great season no matter how it ends. On to next week and essentially our cup final. We beat Chelsea the title is all but ours, We lose the title race essentially goes down to the final day. Tight as hell. I just still wanna take it all one game at a time.


I think this sums it up really well. Cant wait to be back in the top tier of Europe again. The League, though, will taste so sweet after so long.



Rockhead said:


> Liverpool could use another keeper, Mignolet is prone to clangers, and isn't good in the air. Should look into Lloris.


Yeah, Lloris would be a decent signing. Mignolets got a few years left though, he has time. Hope we sign Pastore or Reus as well


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

I think Liverpool being able to settle for a draw may work against them next week. They'll still win the league with a defeat next week though.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Wow, the more I try, the less I know about Soccer, I don't understand sh*t about it.
> All I know is Sunderland beat Chelsea at home for the first time theyve lost there since months or something.
> AND an AMERICAN scored the goal.
> 
> Americans taking over Soccer too? hmm.


I have no idea about American Football so I see where you're coming from. I will attempt to help and say yes there are a few Americans spread around the world playing football, and a couple of handfuls maybe playing the top league in the world. Scoring a goal though isn't taking over. 

Tim Howard plays for my team and he is American, and he does loads of KICK SAVES. 

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

SuperSaucySausages said:


> He's only 26. Nowhere near his peak yet, having watched him for three seasons Trust me he will get better.
> 
> 
> 
> Altidore won a penalty. Borini scored it. Altidore never scores.


whatever dude, its the same.Americas taking OVER!

Nah JK bro, I'm screwing with y'all.



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I have no idea about American Football so I see where you're coming from. I will attempt to help and say yes there are a few Americans spread around the world playing football, and a couple of handfuls maybe playing the top league in the world. Scoring a goal though isn't taking over.
> 
> Tim Howard plays for my team and he is American, and he does loads of KICK SAVES.
> 
> USA! USA! USA!


Yeah, and Ive heard about the best in US.. you know, Clint Dempsey, Donovan, Possi (Betrayed America and joined Italy), etc. Heard theyre the American's Messi, Ronaldo, and such. So gotta mean something.
And I follow more US National soccer Women's team because they always win Lol. Noone beats them. And THEYRE HOT AS FUUUUU. Hope Solo, my dream girl. Alex Morgan, Abby Wambach, Sydney, etc.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

you know its funny, youd think with the big summer purchase, the collapse of united after fergie left, chelsea and city rebuilding, this would have been wenger's year

or atleast youd think so

also



Gus Poyet said:


> "To be the first team somehow to beat Mourinho's Chelsea at home is a privilege - and a little bit of mixed emotions. I played here and I know how important this game was for them."
> 
> "What I have done to their title hopes is bad, but I'm sorry - I was just doing my best for Sunderland, I cannot do anything different. I hope I will feel less guilty if Chelsea go on to win the Champions League, because I am still good friends with everybody here, and I would like them to keep winning."


no, fuck you poyet. fuck you and your nice attitude you son of a bitch

you should have bent over and let us win

I HATE YOU

seriously though this is a nice gesture and i wish sunderland the best in survival. hope they make it. fuck shep tho


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Johnson was mega gash. Like really, really, really bad. Worst game since he's come back. Thankfully Sterling was amazing and has developed ridiculously in the past year or so. I worry about the Chelsea game considering the nerves we're playing with, but hopefully the City game gives us confidence. Sturridge being back would be handy too. Henderson wasn't as missed because Allen played a great game, but Sturridge's firepower is necessary due to how rubbish we are at defending anything at all.



Seabs said:


> *The real test for Liverpool is taking it to the wire again next season. Not to rain on their parade (I think what Rodgers has done is nothing short of amazing) but they've leapfrogged everyone in a season where none of the top contenders have done themselves justice. If Pelle can do it for City then it'll happen next year after getting this season out of the way and Chelsea should improve a lot next season with a half decent transfer window. This season Liverpool haven't had to contend with either of them really close to their best and they've benefited from it. Not to mention the huge advantage of no Europe which they'll also have next season. This current squad won't cope with Europe as well so serious depth is needed for Liverpool next season. Plus Utd will be back in the picture once Moyes finally gets to put his stamp on the team as someone else was ghost managing for him this season apparently. Ok maybe not then. Liverpool with Europe against City and/or Chelsea at their best over a 38 game season will be really interesting and will show just how great Rodgers actually is. They'll probably have a busy transfer window this Summer too which I can see disrupting them a little trying to accommodate the extra squad depth.*


Please don't talk about next season yet. Each game is a heart attack and we haven't won anything yet.

Also, update in the career of Tim GOAT Sherwood.



> "He has just turned 22 and he has a head of a 35-year-old. He knows when to speed it up and slow it down and Harry Kane is very similar in his development."
> 
> Sherwood highlighted the extra work Eriksen and striker Kane put in as being key to their recent improvements - something it appears Sandro would do well to follow.
> 
> "I don't expect any one of them not playing to be happy with it but I expect them to be professional and work hard to get back into the next squad."
> 
> The Brazilian midfielder was left out of the squad to face Fulham and took to Twitter on the morning of the game, posting "just to let you know that i'm not injured!".
> 
> Sherwood said Sandro's absence is because "he's not up to it at the moment" and, while he played down talk of bad blood between them, was confused as to why he took to Twitter.
> 
> "Are there many fans screaming out there 'why ain't Sandro playing? I don't know," he said.


Harry Kane similar to Eriksen. :banderas

Thinking people don't want to see Sandro play. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



reDREDD said:


> you know its funny, youd think with the big summer purchase, the collapse of united after fergie left, chelsea and city rebuilding, this would have been wenger's year
> 
> or atleast youd think so
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 
> no, fuck you poyet. fuck you and your nice attitude you son of a bitch
> 
> you should have bent over and let us win
> 
> I HATE YOU
> 
> seriously though this is a nice gesture and i wish sunderland the best in survival. hope they make it. fuck shep tho


Thought this was a fishing attempt and the white text confirmed it, but...If you are legit feeling salty :dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

dammit joel CHANGE THE TITLE BACK TO DRESSAGE again

jesus, a draw and a win and even fucking sunderland fans are popping out of the woods

what next, norwich draws a game and the number of norfolkians triples?


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



reDREDD said:


> you know its funny, youd think with the big summer purchase, the collapse of united after fergie left, *chelsea and city rebuilding,* this would have been wenger's year


Bit harsh. I'm not one of those Arsenal fans who thinks Wenger is immune to criticism or without his flaws, but Chelsea and City rebuilding? Two sides with an already strong core both added £100 million worth of talent in the summer/january (£80 million for Chelsea seeing as Zouma and Van Ginkel on loan/injured). They're hardly working with pocket change here.

Additionally, we've lost 2 key players in Ramsey and Walcott for months on end. It was always obvious to any Arsenal fan that Ozil alone wouldn't be enough to turn us into PL champions.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

look i just lumped city in there so kiz doesnt come after me with a crowbar

yes, we are rebuilding. not as much in terms of personnel as much it is in terms of style, stability and drilling the stupid winning mentality into hazard, oscar and that other guy. and again, most importantly, we still dont have a goddamn fucking striker who isnt ba, a retarded crybaby, or 64 years old. i cant really think of much ways to insult ba asides form his poor linkup play, but in no universe is demba fucking ba a guy who can lead the line for a premier league and champions league winning side. again, thanks to mr brendan rodgers, we can see a striker pretty goddamn important in winning shit

our last two seasons have been utter chaos. yes we won stuff, but that was just mostly due to drogba, teamwork, cech, luck, and utter desperation. also we won europa but fuck it, any idiot can win europa. we went through 3 coaches, each with a completely different vision of what the hell chelsea is. jose is trying to make sense of it too

idk what the fuck is happening with city but they really should have won the title this year. i get defence hasnt been upto scratch but im still confused why the hell they let barry on loan halfway through the season


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



reDREDD said:


> dammit joel CHANGE THE TITLE BACK TO DRESSAGE again
> 
> jesus, a draw and a win and even fucking sunderland fans are popping out of the woods
> 
> what next, norwich draws a game and the number of norfolkians triples?


TBF I'd post on here regardless. Massive Lads Fan.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

Fullback, defender, and perhaps a midfielder for cover over the summer and we'd be good for CL + title challenge next year I reckon. 

I like Mignolet. Yeah his punch attempt on the first goal was woeful but overall he's been pretty good. Flanagan gave up the second goal not even trying to win the ball in the air. Also blame our second half strategy in general for those two goals, sitting back when they're beating you in the air is asking for it, which we certainly were in that second half. Lucky not to have conceded a third, equalizing goal to Wolfswinkel. Anyway, I don't see GK as a need.


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> TBF I'd post on here regardless. Massive Lads Fan.


Literally hadn't posted in any football thread until about 10 minutes after Sunderland beat Chelsea.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Curry said:


> Literally hadn't posted in any football thread until about 10 minutes after Sunderland beat Chelsea.


At least I support my Local team.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

#shotsfired


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

This sausage guy seems ok. He's not unbearable like the Liverpool fans just popping out one by one (CM Styles).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

yes, lets kill cm styles

also if arsenal lose to hull, unban brickhouse


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

worst Premier League season I've ever witnessed. fuck you Moyes, fuck off Liverpool, however I will give huge credit to Brendan Rodgers, who is the only person I'd be somewhat happy to see lift the trophy from the scouse.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

if chelsea are rebuilding then we are as well. new manager, new gameplan that's difficult on defenders, injuries keeping key players out over the season, the depth unable to stand up when it matters, not enough consistency over the season. it's been a learning curve for pelle in the do's and don'ts of the premier league.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



obby said:


> WHY SUB ROONEY WHEN YOU CAN TAKE OFF KAGAWA :moyes2


Kagawa was absolute gash though. Didn't track back well/at all so Coleman was free to dick all over Buttner every single time he went forward. 



Seabs said:


> *The real test for Liverpool is taking it to the wire again next season. Not to rain on their parade (I think what Rodgers has done is nothing short of amazing) but they've leapfrogged everyone in a season where none of the top contenders have done themselves justice. If Pelle can do it for City then it'll happen next year after getting this season out of the way and Chelsea should improve a lot next season with a half decent transfer window. This season Liverpool haven't had to contend with either of them really close to their best and they've benefited from it. Not to mention the huge advantage of no Europe which they'll also have next season. This current squad won't cope with Europe as well so serious depth is needed for Liverpool next season. Plus Utd will be back in the picture once Moyes finally gets to put his stamp on the team as someone else was ghost managing for him this season apparently. Ok maybe not then. Liverpool with Europe against City and/or Chelsea at their best over a 38 game season will be really interesting and will show just how great Rodgers actually is. They'll probably have a busy transfer window this Summer too which I can see disrupting them a little trying to accommodate the extra squad depth.*


No, the test is winning the title this season. Its far from done. Chelsea is a huge game next week, if we lose and City win their games then its City's title to lose. 



CGS said:


> As long as we don't go all Tottenham and basically try and sign a whole new team I don't see the transfer window disrupting us that much. In reality our attack is fine, Especially with Borini back too to fill in the depth. Maybe 1 or 2 extra mids to cover is all we need. Suso will probably get a few extra starts as well. Defence may need a bit of work though. Sakho should finally get a few more games and obviously we have Agger as well to lead to line up. However an inconsistent Skrtel & :deandre worthy Kolo don't fill me with much hope. Wouldn't mind seeing Kelly get a few games down the centre if anything.
> 
> Next season will be an interesting one for us though. I certainly don't see us competing for the title again next year, or not in the same fashion anyway. Would love us too but it will be tough.


we also have Ilori as well to come back, maybe Coates to come back or get sold. 

Basically from what we have coming back we'll have a squad of

GK: Mignolet/Reina/Jones - Reina will probably be sold but for now, we've got him still.
Fullbacks: Johnson, Flanagan, Wisdom, Enrique, Kelly - An area we will surely buy someone. Unless Rogers wants to promote youth and give Jack Robinson some games. 
Centre Backs: Sakho, Skrtel, Agger, Kolo, Ilori, Coates - A weird area for us seeing as we have players to play there, but probably not of a good enough quality. If a quality CB is available i'd go after them.
Centre Mids: Gerrard, Hendo, Allen, Lucas - Not an area of concern. We have quality and depth in this area. Rossiter might be getting his debut at some point next season. 
Wingers/Attacking Mids: Coutinho, Sterling, Suso, Assaidi, Alberto, Ibe, Teixeira - An area where we will definitely be looking to bring someone in. Assaidi will surely be sold, Alberto hasn't looked good enough, Ibe and Teixeira are still young and might not play much next season. Still, 1 winger here would be nice to bring in.
Strikers: Suarez, Sturridge, Borini, Aspas - Really don't need a striker, Borini is good enough as a backup imo. Aspas is gash though.

So overall, probably sell Assaidi, Reina, maybe Kelly, maybe Coates. Then bring in a fullback, CB, winger. Promote our younger players in league games. Should go okay. 



Waffelz said:


> I think Liverpool being able to settle for a draw may work against them next week. They'll still win the league with a defeat next week though.


When does Liverpool ever play for a draw? We attack. Thats the entire gameplan. Attack, attack and then attack some more. We won't play for the draw and Chelsea playing for a win plays into our hands.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

it's weird, City looked sluggish and poor until they went 2-0 down against Pool, then they played them off the park the remainder of the game really and looked a cut above and unluckily lost due to Kompany's brainfart, then after that they produce a gash showing against the bottom side in the league and were lucky not to lose.

strangest season for a long time.

Phil Jones is also a complete potato. Pique level potato.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*

it's consistency. we haven't really ever had it. we don't really make mistakes, we have calamities. and they've regularly cost us. our 1st choice centre back pairing being out for about 80% of the season definitely hasn't helped, we have the smallest squad with poor backup in defence and midfield. what people would consider our best 11 in: 

joe
zab vinny nasty clichy
yaya dinho
nasri silva kun
negredo

have not all played together this season. we have not had that lineup in a single game. we have rarely been able to rest zab who has been a warrior for the last 2 seasons, nasty has missed half the season and was struggling big time with the new gameplan, 2 left backs who have struggled to defend, 2 midfielders who fit our gameplan, silva constantly missing, jojo missing, kun missing and negredo going missing after jan.


----------



## united_07

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Fargerov said:


>


that was a paddy power stunt again


----------



## Curry

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Joel said:


> This sausage guy seems ok. He's not unbearable like the Liverpool fans just popping out one by one (CM Styles).


I don't mind him, just find the timing a tad coincidental



SuperSaucySausages said:


> At least I support my Local team.


Closest professional team to me is 150 miles away and were playing in the Scottish 4th tier when I was born :draper2


----------



## Zen

*Re: Equestrian Disccusion Thread*

Fuck Equestrian


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Curry said:


> I don't mind him, just find the timing a tad coincidental
> 
> 
> 
> Closest professional team to me is 150 miles away and were playing in the Scottish 4th tier when I was born :draper2


Meh. I've only been here a few weeks and I had no Idea what this thread was because the name kept changing to crap like equestrian.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Equestrian Disccusion Thread*

Chelsea rebuilding is just crap originally from Mourinho. Are Everton rebuilding then because they've overhauled their midfield and strikers, plus they're playing a different style? Ultimately it's just an excuse. Chelsea have a very strong squad. Weaknesses? Absolutely, but all squads have them. Chelsea aren't rebuilding, they aren't a little horse, and they aren't a target of Mark Riley. Mourinho talks crap - shocking, I know.



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Meh. I've only been here a few weeks and I had no Idea what this thread was because the name kept changing to crap like equestrian.


We did that to stop the bandwagoner Liverpool supporters popping up. It's atrocious. You're alright though.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*

*Nice spelling Joel.*


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*

_*Ha it was actually Shep :duck*_


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*

just change Joel's username to *Roman didn't pay for my English Tutor* and be done with it.

edit: ugh, damn you seabs. ruining everything here.

edit#2: :duck :mark: all is forgiven


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*

:duck


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*



BkB Hulk said:


> and they aren't a target of Mark Riley. Mourinho talks crap - shocking, I know.


We are a target of MIKE Riley though :side:



Seabs said:


> *Nice spelling Shep or BULK.*


:duck


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*

A Sailing thread? Why still no mention of Ben "Sex On Legs" Ainslie?










FUCK YEAH SAILING!


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*

Chelsea aren't rebuilding a squad, we're one or two players away from a complete squad IMO. What Mourinho is rebuilding is the identity of the team after years of different managers with different visions. The effectiveness, organization and mental strength that players like Hazard, Oscar, Luiz etc were/are lacking. The reason we were able to win trophies during this period was because the core of the Mourinho team was so strong and united (besides the title season with Carlo who was able to successfully bring his philosophy to the team). 

This is basically the same squad that finished their league season in December for two years now so of course Jose is not going to just come in and destroy the league with the same players. Too many players are still adapting to the physicality and the pressure of these situations. The fact that we're still there in the two biggest competitions with 3 games to play is already a huge progression and Jose is the biggest reason why we're there at this point.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*

sailing next to :duck


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*

This took me way too long to realise what I did. I blame burnout from typing like 7000 words this weekend. Not all girls are perfect. Just look at Seabs.


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*

*Jose's definitely reshaping a team that isn't his into a Jose Mourinho team. It's pretty obvious that the way Jose wants to Chelsea to play is different to how previous managers have had them playing. *


----------



## Nige™

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*


----------



## Razor King

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*

Rebuilding is what ManU went through 2004 - 2006. Thing Jose is doing is polishing the team.

The funny thing is that with City and Chelsea getting new managers and being in a sort of transition, it was Arsenal that was supposed to capitalize and challenge in the League (possibly win it)--not f'kin Liverpool FFS! Nonetheless, glad that it's Liverpool winning it, even though the Scousers will be unbearable after this. If not us, wanted them to win it. Still not over though. :wenger


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*

If I could've picked a team to not win the league at the start of the year it would've been Liverpool, however if they do win congrats as they've been the best team by far this season.

Hopefully we blow our budget on Shaw and one of Falcao, Costa, Zlatan, Cavani, Martinez etc. and if all goes well get Eto'o and Torres off the payroll ASAP

Mourinho to be the first to win CL with three clubs is still on though!


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*

If we buy Falcao I may stop supporting Chelsea.

Well, no I won't, but I would be fuuuuuuuuuuurious.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*



Joel said:


> We are a target of MIKE Riley though :side:
> 
> 
> 
> :duck


Mourinho told me he's doing a great job. :jose


----------



## T-C

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*

I fucking love sailing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*

Finally, a real thread about a real sport.

Can someone explain the tables for me? I try to follow on ESPN, but it's confusing with all the champions league and europa qualifying stuff. I swear the number of slots qualifying have gone up from 4 to 6, and it's confusing as to what the qualifying term actually means. Do teams have to play through a qualifying field of teams to make the Champions League and Europa Cup?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Finally, a real thread about a real sport.
> 
> Can someone explain the tables for me? I try to follow on ESPN, but it's confusing with all the champions league and europa qualifying stuff. I swear the number of slots qualifying have gone up from 4 to 6, and it's confusing as to what the qualifying term actually means. Do teams have to play through a qualifying field of teams to make the Champions League and Europa Cup?


In general the amount of sports available is dependent on the strength/past results of a league. So for instance the Premier League has 4 spots for CL qualifying available. The first 3 are direct qualifying, the 4th team goes into a draw with teams from other leagues for the chance to qualify for the CL group stage. The Europa league places change around more as they're dependent on results in the various cups.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*

:moyes3

Run for freedom, Davey. Run for freedom.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sailing Without Davey Discussion Thread*

#SAVEDAVE


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*



Rush said:


> In general the amount of sports available is dependent on the strength/past results of a league. So for instance the Premier League has 4 spots for CL qualifying available. The first 3 are direct qualifying, the 4th team goes into a draw with teams from other leagues for the chance to qualify for the CL group stage. The Europa league places change around more as they're dependent on results in the various cups.


Really? Just a fucking draw? They don't even get to play their way in through wild card rounds or anything?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: Sailing Discussion Thread*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Really? Just a fucking draw? They don't even get to play their way in through wild card rounds or anything?


Teams from poverty leagues have to go through several rounds.


----------



## Joel

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD*

My heart is currently breaking for Davey :jose


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD*


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD*

How to lose a support in 10months, #MoyesFilms


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD*

The door needs to have a sign saying 'EXIT' on it...


----------



## Joel

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD*

FFS this is not the UNITED WAY.

How can they be so HEARTLESS?!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD*

Does Davey get to pick Phil Neville to take over? And who gets to keep the set play clip art? So many questions.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD*

hopefully the same journalists who had the knives out for us when we sacked hughes are scathing in the way utd have made this horribly reactive decision and sacked poor davey.

something tells me they won't tho


----------



## Razor King

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Please don't sack Moyes. Give him another season to rebuild this team... :abed




Joel said:


> If we buy Falcao I may stop supporting Chelsea.
> 
> Well, no I won't, but I would be fuuuuuuuuuuurious.


Didn't you want him at Chelsea last season?


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Has ir been confirmed, Sky have nothing.. http://news.sky.com/story/1246544/man-utd-silent-on-moyes-sacking-reports


----------



## Razor King

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

It's not confirmed yet.


----------



## T-C

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

A sad day for sport this.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

I'm not sure how they could sack him after playing so well yesterday and controlling the game. What a travesty.


----------



## Rush

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Really? Just a fucking draw? They don't even get to play their way in through wild card rounds or anything?


us/everywhere else language barrier there. They go into a draw, and have to play the team they're chosen against to make it into the group stage. The quality of the league depends on where you enter this essential wild card games. 

So there are 53 associations that enter teams into the champions league. So the champions from associations 50, 51, 52, 53 play and the 2 winners progress onwards. 2 losers are eliminated. So those 2 winner progress along with the champions from the leagues 17-49. They play and so the 17 winners of these games play each other. So in the next round you get those 17 winners, plus the 3 champions of leagues 14-16, plus the runners up of leagues 7-15 plus the 3rd placed team in league 6. Here is where its split into a champions/non champions grouping. So the 17 winners of the previous games, plus the champs of 14-16 play leaving 10 winners left. The runners up and the 3rd place guy play leaving 5 winners.

The 10 winners from the champs side play leaving 5 winners and they progress into the group stage. The 5 winners in the non champs side, are joined by 2 3rd placed teams from the leagues 4-5, and 3 4th placed sides from league 1-3. They play leaving 5 left which go into the group stage along with the champs from 1-13, runners up from 1-6 and 3rd place from 1-3. So basically this table


----------



## united_07

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

8*D 8*D 8*D

please be true, although Honigstein is saying the likelihood of Klopp taking over are near to 0%



edit: ah fuck, CNN are saying they've heard from officials from united, saying that there is nothing in these rumours


----------



## tommo010

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*










This picture :lmao: looks like the reaper got him if rumors are true


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

It's pretty obvious he's going. A lot of respected journalists saying it's done, that it's a formality at this point.

I don't particularly want Van Gaal, but at least his sides generally play good football. I can see his situation turning ugly though. The media always turn on him quickly for whatever reason and unless he hits the ground running they will have it in for him.


----------



## united_07

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

just get Giggs in charge till the end of the season


----------



## iMac

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Could be confirmed in the next 24 hours according to SSN.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Bullshit that the rumors aren't true. Every time they come out, the guy is toast, even if he lasts a couple more days.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Irish Jet said:


> It's pretty obvious he's going. A lot of respected journalists saying it's done, that it's a formality at this point.
> 
> I don't particularly want Van Gaal, but at least his sides generally play good football. I can see his situation turning ugly though. The media always turn on him quickly for whatever reason and unless he hits the ground running they will have it in for him.


Van gaal a complete nutter at times but his a very smart manager. Short term van gaal type person want he will do the blue print & lay foundation but isn't guy to lead clubs further long term wise. Ideally keep van gaal around for a few years then get in someone else who can build on what van gaal has left behind. Van gaal exp & winner demands respect & he wont take any crap from anyone demands players follow his rules & deliver them if don't he wont care about them & be shown exit door very volite character with press at times to but no denying what he brings to sides that's winners medals & builds team very good teams traditional. Then all goes sour once he reaches burn out & leaves within few years. No problem with van gaal becoming the next Manchester United manager at all for next couple years at least but any longer then that seems unlikely to me & not wisest choice.

Wanted Moyes to be a success with us generally thought he do better but writings been on wall for last few months every since that defeat to spurs on 1st of jan this year it felt like time catching up with Moyes reign with us. Nothing against him personally seems nice enough bloke but I hope takes time off recharges batteries & goes again somewhere else & becomes a success their but he shouldn't be doing that with be with us anymore. I've gof No idea what the plan is now till end of season but maybe giggs will step in see this season out as I can't see whoever next manager is stepping in for the remainder of this season tbh.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

This is setting up an epic return of :fergie


----------



## Joel

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Razor King said:


> Didn't you want him at Chelsea last season?


Before he destroyed his knee? Of course.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

This would be the best belated birthday present ever! I don't mean to be harsh, I was one of the few United posters on this forum that was fine with the appointment when Ferguson announced his retirement and I was hoping Moyes would succeed with the club. I presumed he'd discard his negative, defensive tactics and become accustomed to the United way. After a couple of months when results weren't going our way, again, I was one of the minority still sticking with him, willing to give him a chance. However, when December/January came around, I just lost it with him; the bad results, the poor performances, the negative tactics, the poor home record, the lack of motivation and fighting spirit from the team, the ancient tactics and playing style. I just had enough at that point and knew Moyes would never turn it around if he couldn't get it right after being in charge for over 6 months and still not changing his ways.

Not only that but I lost a lot of respect for Moyes after he gave his deceitful and negative interviews at the end of each match - saying we played well, we were the better team, we were unlucky, he didn't know what he had to do to win... so many excuses and no responsibility taken and that was me done with him as United Manager. Sure, Moyes is a nice bloke and I don't blame him for taking one of the biggest managerial roles in the world, of course he'd snap up the chance to take on the Manchester United Manager's position but the fact he wouldn't change his ways, the style of play... that he couldn't motivate the team or would come up with excuse after excuse when we played awfully and didn't get the result we desperately needed, my respect dropped dramatically for him. To take the Champions and turn them into a 7th placed team, paying £64 million and still playing some of the worst football and blaming Ferguson/saying Ferguson would struggle with this team is just a complete and utter joke. His time at United was inevitably up especially with a lot of the fans turning on him now.

If he stayed on another season, I wouldn't have been best pleased but I'd stick with him and possibly give him another chance (one more mind you) to try and make it work but honestly, I couldn't see it happening. He's not capable at this level. If he does go I do wish him luck and hope he does well in his next role but he should never take on a role like this again unless he shows some winning mentality and you know, actually wins some silverware but I very much doubt that.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Please do it you american prats, please please happen.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

I feel so guilty for been so happy another human being is losing their job but God help me I can't stop smiling, watching Ed Woodward mouth FUCK SAKE yesterday should have been a dead giveaway.

I know a lot of people want van Gaal, I honestly would prefer taking a big risk and going with someone younger like Giggs and G-Nev. Massive risk for a first job but the feel good factor would be immense.

If not that then this guy :klopp Klopp has a proven record of winning things and has been great at bringing through young players upholding the great traditions of the club.

I do feel sorry for Dithering Dave, but goodness he would have had the fans turn on him and been gone anywhere else in December already.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

If he is going to be sacked, all hail the Danny Welbeck.

:welbeck


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



I got 2 words 4 ya said:


>














Liam Miller said:


> If he is going to be sacked, all hail the Danny Welbeck.
> 
> :welbeck





Spoiler: Welbz is dat guy


----------



## Goku

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

this can't be happening


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Klopp not going anywhere according to the usually reliable Fjortoft. They should try for Simeone but will end up with Van Gaal most likely.


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Welcome Back to the Premier League Burnley, Fantastic job done by Dyche

Also LOL Moyes!


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Nige™ said:


> Klopp not going anywhere according to the usually reliable Fjortoft. They should try for Simeone but will end up with Van Gaal most likely.


Van Gaal with Giggs/Younger "Man Utd" man being groomed for 2 years, wouldnt be a bad option.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Noooooo Moyesie please don't go. :jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



steamed hams said:


> Noooooo Moyesie please don't go. :jose


Maybe one day he'll be the villa boss :terry


----------



## Hamada

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Hughton's available :duck


----------



## Nige™

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Amazing achievement from Burnley, not even hard to admit as our bitter rivals. Fully deserved!


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Nah Liam I said no more Scottish managers remember. :terry

Moyes' reputation will be similar to Schteve's when he got sacked from the England job. He will probably end up managing in the Championship, and the only way he will get a crack at the Prem again is if he gets a team promoted.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



steamed hams said:


> Nah Liam I said no more Scottish managers remember. :terry
> 
> Moyes' reputation will be similar to Schteve's when he got sacked from the England job. He will probably end up managing in the Championship, and the only way he will get a crack at the Prem again is if he gets a team promoted.


What about woy at liverpool? he ended up at england :jones

And yes well done burnley, now anyone but qpr in the playoffs please :arry


----------



## Razor King

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Joel said:


> Before he destroyed his knee? Of course.


It's an injury, which he could come back from, no? Doesn't sound career ending type.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



steamed hams said:


> Nah Liam I said no more Scottish managers remember. :terry
> 
> *Moyes' reputation will be similar to Schteve's when he got sacked from the England job. He will probably end up managing in the Championship, and the only way he will get a crack at the Prem again is if he gets a team promoted.*


It will be like Hodgson's (except the England part). He will go back to managing a mid-table side.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Feckers at Sky saying Man United are denying it and that "sources" close to Moyes say its rubbish. They go on to say that their "sources" say he and his staff have 24 hours to find out their futures, how many fucking sources do they flipping have.

Did we blow our loads too early, this shit better go down for goodness sake.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Joel said:


> This sausage guy seems ok. He's not unbearable like the Liverpool fans just popping out one by one (CM Styles).


Only joined the forum in December 2013, only came to this section a few weeks ago. Ive been supporting them since i started watching football in 2003. Dont try and say i dont really support them, im not a glory hunter.


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Getting rid of Moyes would feel like winning the treble.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



CM Styles said:


> Only joined the forum in December 2013, only came to this section a few weeks ago. Ive been supporting them since i started watching football in 2003. Dont try and say i dont really support them, im not a glory hunter.


ok pal. i believe you


----------



## tommo010

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Hamada said:


> Hughton's available :duck


Tim Sherwood will be looking for a new job in a couple of month :draper2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Feckers at Sky saying Man United are denying it and that "sources" close to Moyes say its rubbish. They go on to say that their "sources" say he and his staff have 24 hours to find out their futures, how many fucking sources do they flipping have.
> 
> *Did we blow our loads too early,* this shit better go down for goodness sake.


Probably but it was worth it.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

sad stuff about Dave. but if this turns out bogus and he stays, I'll LOL hard


----------



## Boo Radley

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Burnley have just been promoted to the Premier league. After watching the Inbetweeners film, all I can think of when I hear them mentioned is "I like football but Burnley can fuck off!"


----------



## kingfunkel

Henry Winter is a cock, can't wait for him to get his comeuppance! 

CM Styles just so happens you joined in 13 and you started supporting in 03 sounds a bit fishy to me...too many 3s to be true.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

To many 3s? What has that to do with anything?!


----------



## united_07

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



CM Styles said:


> To many 3s? What has that to do with anything?!


what hasn't it got to do with anything? that is the question


very suspicious....


----------



## Curry

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



CM Styles said:


> To many 3s? What has that to do with anything?!







Really hard to see anything other than a city win tonight. Surely they can't continue the collective fuckery of anyone challenging Liverpool for the league?


----------



## obby

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

If they sacked Moyes, I would be so happy.


----------



## CGS

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Travesty if Moyes gets sacked. Imagine how United would have turned out if they got rid of Fergie within a year or two. Moyes needs time!! :side:


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Nessler said:


> sad stuff about Dave. but if this turns out bogus and he stays, I'll LOL hard


I'm a united fan but a small part of me hopes the whole thing was totally fabricated.

Would embarrass all those pompous dickhead football journalists. They'd deserve it.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Reports and speculations comin' thick and fast. Took the 'muricans long enough. If its true, then I am "Klopping" for joy!

I feel a bit sorry for Moyes despite all his pathetic excuses and interviews. Nobody would want to go like this...the only significant things to remember are record breaking defeats, bad interviews...and the Grim Reaper.oh well, wish him the best in all future endeavors.

Hope Klopp (probably the best option other than Blanc) does a decent job. Surreal season, with United at 7 and Liverpool possibly finishing top!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



obby said:


> If they sacked Moyes, I would be so happy.


I feel so sorry for the poor bagger but Fingers crossed









TBH the comedown if it doesn't happen shall be apocalyptic for a lot of people I know really.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*










ac


----------



## seabs

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

*Not believing a word of it until it's official. Still hurting from Thiago :jose

At this point anyone will be an improvement on him and getting us back in the Champions League next season isn't that difficult of a task. We're better than Arsenal with a decent manager steering the ship and Everton would have to have a very strong transfer window to finish above us again without Moyes. Hopefully if someone else does come in he doesn't shake things up too drastically in terms of personnel besides the obvious flaws in our team so that the "this isn't a very good Utd squad at all" twats can shut up. I'd rather go with a manager who has got the best out of non megastars teams aka a tactically astute manager in the Simeone/Rodgers mould. Pochettino would be kushty. Someone of that mould would be ideal. Klopp fits that mould too. Not sure if he'd come but maybe he's peaked at Dortmund now and fancies a new challenge. Simeone is an absolute best case scenario but not happening. Would take Neville but it's a risk if he even actually took the job. Probably best getting more experience as an Assistant to someone first. *


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Seabs said:


> Not believing a word of it until it's official. Still hurting from Thiago :jose


Haven't read a Guillem Balague or Graham Hunter story since enaldo


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

United fans right about now


----------



## tommo010

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Man Utds email account :hmm:8*D


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Apparently everyone accept United fans want him to stay.....


----------



## kingfunkel

This is gonna be a demolition job


----------



## united_07

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*










:lmao


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*










he's baaaaaaaack


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Somewhere in Old Trafford.....


----------



## Goku

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

That goal was something else.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: Sunderland AFC. We don't make any sense*



Kiz said:


> it's consistency. we haven't really ever had it. we don't really make mistakes, we have calamities.


do we fuck. bloody hell that was bad


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Kiz said:


> he's baaaaaaaack


Aguero? To late now


----------



## Xapury

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Aguaro waking up just a few weeks away of the WC :mark:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

absolutely molested with injuries to key players. again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Yay .


----------



## united_07

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Independent are saying Moyes will only get a 1 year payoff, because there was a clause in his contract about not qualifying for the champions league, and after the result against everton it is mathematically impossible to get in the top 4 now


----------



## The Monster

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



united_07 said:


> Independent are saying Moyes will only get a 1 year payoff, because there was a clause in his contract about not qualifying for the champions league, and after the result against everton it is mathematically impossible to get in the top 4 now


That would make sense since news leaked today after that Everton defeat yesterday about Moyes being let go. The general thought is also were waiting till end of New York stick exchange closes before can start officially saying anything so is expect official news come out sometime tomorrow morning to midday. 

Few papers also saying Klopp the front runner with van gaal not far behind already said my bit on val gaal but tricky issue is that his busy this summer with holland & wont be available till July rather someone in place from start when season done. I'm huge admirer of Klopp & work done with BvB have been since 2010 when T-C started banging on about them I'd love him be our next manager but seem such a far fetched idea. All can do is approach him to see sway his mind on idea on leaving Borussia Dortmund for us in the summer.


----------



## united_07

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

the times also confirming the moyes 1 year compensation payoff



> James Ducker ‏@DuckerTheTimes 6m
> Moyes's pay-off will be 12 months money under terms of six year deal he signed last July - equates to around £4.5m #mufc


----------



## seabs

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

*The top 4 clause makes the timing sound like it may be true








*


----------



## Humph

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Marshall
Coleman, Terry, Cahill, Shaw
Sterling, Gerrard, Yaya, Hazard
Suarez, Sturridge

Was the team of the season that MNF ended up with. Shaw, Sterling and Marshall were done by twitter though.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

I'm pretty sure it will be Giggs until the end of the season and then Van Gaal in the summer. I'd much prefer Klopp but all the noises suggest Van Gaal.

I'm pretty sure he'll have a good first season, get us back in the CL, before falling out with the media, players and eventually the fans and leaving in shame. In typical Van Gaal fashion.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*


----------



## Curry

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



AlexHumph said:


> Marshall
> Coleman, Terry, Cahill, Shaw
> Sterling, Gerrard, Yaya, Hazard
> Suarez, Sturridge
> 
> Was the team of the season that MNF ended up with. Shaw, Sterling and Marshall were done by twitter though.


Can't really argue with most of those. Think I'd go with

Marshall
Coleman Terry Cahill Azpi
Toure Gerrard
Lallana Suarez Hazard
Sturridge

Shaw, Mertesacker, Lovren, Sterling, Aguero as honourable mentions.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Manager of the year - The most talented scot since kean.

:moyes2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Hope we get Roberto Martinez. One, because I think he's a great manager and two, the Mozza reaction would be glorious.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



AlexHumph said:


> Marshall
> Coleman, Terry, Cahill, Shaw
> Sterling, Gerrard, Yaya, Hazard
> Suarez, Sturridge
> 
> Was the team of the season that MNF ended up with. Shaw, Sterling and Marshall were done by twitter though.


Very much a team voted for off the back of the past 6 weeks of fixtures.

Disclaimer: Obviously most players in there have also been good throughout the season but some of them have only excelled recently and that's why they're in there.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



united_07 said:


> the times also confirming the moyes 1 year compensation payoff


Football management at the top level is a cushy gig.

Completely incompetent at his job and still walks away with over £4 million. And he'll probably have another Premier League job somewhere by the start of next season making maybe £1-2 million a year.


----------



## Green

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

So is he actually gone? Fuck if so. Wanted another year of this shit. Ah well


----------



## Vader

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Very much a team voted for off the back of the past 6 weeks of fixtures.
> 
> Disclaimer: Obviously most players in there have also been good throughout the season but some of them have only excelled recently and that's why they're in there.


Besides Sterling, which of them haven't been good all season?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

United were smart if they did indeed put that 1 year payoff clause in Moyes contract. 

I was hoping that they would be having to pay Moyes to sit at home for the next 6 years :side:


----------



## obby

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Scholes for the rest of the year, please.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Vader said:


> Besides Sterling, which of them haven't been good all season?


I'd make the argument that Gerrard hasn't been good all season. However, the rest have been.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Rockhead said:


> I'd make the argument that Gerrard hasn't been good all season. However, the rest have been.


I think a couple of liverpool fans slagged him off on here.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Gerrard's performance this season has been given such a different shine by the romanticism of the last few weeks. In December quite a few people were saying their midfield would be better off without him. Wouldn't even be my choice in there from Liverpool's midfield.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

That's the only one who'd go with your argument though. So it's hardly that bad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Luke Shaw maybe?

Baines and Azpiluceta have both been arguably more impressive this year than Shaw has. He's still a great player mind.



ArnoldTricky said:


> Gerrard's performance this season has been given such a different shine by the romanticism of the last few weeks. In December quite a few people were saying their midfield would be better off without him. Wouldn't even be my choice in there from Liverpool's midfield.


The prime example being our game at Spurs. The Lucas-Hendo-Allen midfield three were nothing short of brilliant that day. That being said, I'd rather have Stevie in there instead of Lucas due to his set-piece abilities.


----------



## Vader

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

I'm not saying there aren't other possible replacements; just that against his argument of past month or so form it's only applicable to Gerrard and Sterling. The rest have been good-great all season/most of it.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Vader said:


> I'm not saying there aren't other possible replacements; just that against his argument of past month or so form it's only applicable to Gerrard and Sterling. The rest have been good-great all season/most of it.


I see. Carry on then :talk

Also,










This gets good at 40/1 on.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Must give Moyes another season. Give him time. Patience.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Howard Webb 500/1 :lmao


----------



## Chr1st0

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



Cliffy Byro said:


> I'm a united fan but a small part of me hopes the whole thing was totally fabricated.
> 
> Would embarrass all those pompous dickhead football journalists. They'd deserve it.


I think it would embarrass united more if he is still there tbh...


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

not believing the reports until they're confirmed as true. It's not that Moyes is a dislikeable guy or anything, in a way he deserves credit for not slagging off the players in public and I like most wasn't expecting him to come in and retain the Premiership.

But he's just not worked out, doesn't seem to be able to motivate us or instil the confidence in the players. Just a job above his current ceiling. He wasn't left with the most ideal squad in terms of age, the CM problem and injury proneness but still, it's better than 7th place regardless.

if he does go, Giggs until the end of the season, and then maybe he can move to assistant manager if we appoint a new manager at seasons end.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Not believing the Moyes reports until confirmed. Of all times they could of sacked him in the season, why would they chose now? Out of everything that's happened this season, including all the home loses, why NOW? I think he will stay in.

I think United will hand him a massive transfer budget this summer and see what Moyes can do. If he fails again next season, then he will be out.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

They officially can't get top four now. This allows them to only pay out one year of his contract according to The Times.

The reliable sources all say it's going to happen. Even Sky's delicious sauces jumped on last night.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

It would give me so much joy to see David Moyes sacked, but I also want him to stay for a few more years just for lols. :moyes2


----------



## Rush

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Very much a team voted for off the back of the past 6 weeks of fixtures.
> 
> Disclaimer: Obviously most players in there have also been good throughout the season but some of them have only excelled recently and that's why they're in there.





Vader said:


> Besides Sterling, which of them haven't been good all season?


Since Sterling has been in the starting lineup (very start of december) he's been very good, likewise with Gerrard's move and settling in as a holding mid. Liverpool players are always going to dominate any TOTS discussion this season though, even though players like Lallana, Lovren etc have also played pretty well.


----------



## united_07

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

The Mail saying the sacking has been confirmed :moyes2


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 32s

BREAKING: Manchester United announces that David Moyes has left the club. (part 1 of 2) #mufc

Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 20s

BREAKING: The club would like to place on record its thanks for the hard work, honesty and integrity he brought to the role. (part 2 of 2)

"Left the club". :duck


----------



## Kiz

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

leave the memories alone


----------



## united_07

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*



> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 2m
> We'd like to wish a very happy birthday to Dion Dublin (@DionDublinsDube). The former #mufc striker turns 45 today
> 
> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 2m
> BREAKING: Manchester United announces that David Moyes has left the club. (part 1 of 2) #mufc
> 
> Manchester United ‏@ManUtd 1m
> BREAKING: The club would like to place on record its thanks for the hard work, honesty and integrity he brought to the role. (part 2 of 2)


important things first :lmao

edit: Giggs in charge for the rest of the season


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-Features/Football-News/2014/Apr/club-statement-on-david-moyes.aspx

The full statement sheds much more light on the situation.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

honesty?


----------



## Goku

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

sad day


----------



## Andre

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Fuuuuaaaarrrrrrkkkkkkk. Now we're going to face the backlash. I was banking on that being the one game where we could pick up points. For fucks sake!


----------



## kusksu

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

About fucking time


----------



## Rush

*Re: MAN OVERBOARD. MAN OVERBOARD. SAVE DAVE*

Sad day for football fans everywhere. Would love United to lose every match they have remaining regardless :duck


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I'm overcome, don't know what to think or feel at the minute (Excited, sad, embarrassed, relieved). Never felt this feeling at club level before this moment. 

Fans of other clubs, does it always feel this way when you sack a manager?


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*RELIEVED* :moyes1


----------



## haribo

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I'm crushed.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Im happy but I dno this feeling. Its a weird feeling but probably right decision.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Hope a good amount of the players follow him out this summer too. Moyes might have not been right, but the attitude (and performances) of some of the players was also disgusting.


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Heard the news on Moyes.


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

But...he's the CHOSEN ONE!!:sad:


----------



## Razor King

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Sad day for football.


----------



## AEA

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Thought Moyes deserved at least 18 months but whatever.. This season never happened :side:


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Fuck you, Moyes!

Happy day, ol' happy day!


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*










it never ends


----------



## Razor King

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Wenger must be the one most devastated by this news. Any decent manager will take United back into the top-4 next season, with the amount of investment they're likely to put in the team. Surely, Rodgers won't go from 7th to 1st to 5th in 3 seasons, so whatcha gonna do Wenger? :wenger


----------



## ABK

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

:moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3 :moyes3


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

It's a sad day.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Well, Jurgen Klopp is out of the race. 

Its good that Moyes is finally sacked, but on a personal note, I would understand how pathetic he would feel now. Bad way to go, losing fan and player support, creating cringe worthy records and epic statements like "we aspire to play like City".

Guess there is little chance for Laurent Blanc or Diego Simeone? Perhaps they may be willing to wait for Van Gaal...Giggs or Fergie himself could take over until then.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Thought Moyes was doing a great job personally. Oh well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I don't hate the bloke, or even dislike him, but his biggest fault was simply not adapting from Everton to United. He came in with the same defeatist mindset, and his post match interviews where he failed to address glaring errors in the performance really exposed this. Given how the fans have stuck by the team all season, I really don't think someone like a Martinez would have been hounded or criticised to the extent Moyes was from March onwards. The results were disappointing, and in some cases just simply poor, but had he shown ambition and been optimistic and given the impression he was building to something, I think fans would have accepted one poor season and looked to the future. Moyes sadly really showed no signs of long term rebuilding or ambition during his tenure, and his baffling and weak comments in interviews just compounded the drop in form on the pitch.

Winning and losing isn't everything, but it does make it harder to support a manager when you struggle to see how he would salvage the situation in the future. His failure to adapt and grow as a manager at a club with significantly greater expectations really was a cause for concern, because not only was he going against the footballing philosophy of the club, but from a long-term standpoint you couldn't pinpoint where Moyes was going to turn it around. The players lacked the mental strength to overcome setbacks in games, typified by how few points United were able to gain this season from losing positions, compared to last season where they often conceded the first goal, but had the nous, confidence and winning mentality to recover. The players can't be ignored, because so many have underperfomed and highlighted they likely aren't going to ever be good enough to be consistent first team players, but you can't ignore the lack of fight, the tentativeness, the manner of the defeats and the overall slump as merely a player issue. United were quite below par in the final two seasons of Ferguson's reign, often having poor performances, but finding a way to win. It was clear Ferguson winning the league was an indictment of his talent as a manager, as the performances were a far cry from title winning years of the past, but Moyes just quite simply wasn't cut out for the job. He's a capable manager who can take a team to a certain level, but the demands, expectations and pressure of the United job necessitated an evolution in his tactics, approach and overall demeanour as a manager, and his stubborn refusal to adapt sadly exposed his limitations when poor results became less excusable than they might have been at Everton.

As for a successor, I'm really undecided. Neville obviously has the historical connection to the club, but I'd sooner prefer seabs' idea of him getting involved in the coaching setup first, before handing him the reigns. The whole issue with Moyes rested on the manager not being experienced and good enough for the job, so whilst Neville winning championships as a manager might appeal to fans who saw him throughout his playing career, the thought of him likewise struggling and having to adapt over time to grow as a manager makes him a questionable appointment. If anything, unless United can find someone like a Martinez/Rodgers who has a clear multi-year vision to transform the club in terms of the first team and approach to playing the game, then a dependable, experienced and accomplished manager feels more necessary at this point in time, especially with United's financial issues being dependant long-term on champions league football and at least a modicum of success on the pitch.


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*Why would we want Blanc? Guy is basically just a GM who admits to knowing nothing about coaching. In a perfect world we'd get one of Simeone or Rodgers but that's about as likely as happening as Moyes being brought back. Pochettino and De Boer seem the best candidates that I can think of that are realistic. Bunch of the so called favourites are just big name managers with no reason to leave their club. And Ryan Giggs. *


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I feel like my reaction to this is pretty indicative of a lot of people: meh. I'm a United fan and tbh I couldn't care less either way and normally I defend managers that get sacked within a year so that probably says a lot. You have to think United's plan will be to hire Van Gaal for the short term to get us going again then for him to hand the reigns over to another young gun ready to take the mantle.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Now the Man United job is a brilliant one to get, imagine knowing you're going to be compared to the job Moyes has done.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Why would we want Blanc? Guy is basically just a GM who admits to knowing nothing about coaching. In a perfect world we'd get one of Simeone or Rodgers but that's about as likely as happening as Moyes being brought back. Pochettino and De Boer seem the best candidates that I can think of that are realistic. Bunch of the so called favourites are just big name managers with no reason to leave their club. And Ryan Giggs. *


van Gaal.

And after the Moyes horror, I doubt United would want to go anywhere near managers with a good reputation but nothing tangible to show for (like Pochettino, although he's much better than Moyes).


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Feel bad for Moyes, wasn't ready for a job with that pressure but seems like a nice guy that tried as hard as he can to make it work. I'm still not sure that he can't work in a big club but he's a few seasons away in terms of experience and mentality at a top level before the Utd job. I also don't think he was comfortable coming in and spending a lot of money to replace big name players when it was needed. That's part of experience but also part of the club to make it comfortable for him in his first season. Giggs can be a good replacement until the end of the season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*Pochettino and De Boer are better options than Van Gaal imo. Also Pochettino is nothing like hiring Moyes. Whoever we get in will be somewhat of a risk because whoever it is won't be a proven Premier League winning manager. Pochettino at least has Premier League experience and a managing style that clearly works in this league with a less talented squad than Utd's. That's a huge plus. Winning titles in one country doesn't automatically mean you can win them in another. I'd rather we look for a manager with the right philosophy than a manager who's won stuff in other countries but doesn't necessarily have a perfect managing style to win this league. *


----------



## Razor King

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Pochettino and De Boer are better options than Van Gaal imo. Also Pochettino is nothing like hiring Moyes. Whoever we get in will be somewhat of a risk because whoever it is won't be a proven Premier League winning manager. Pochettino at least has Premier League experience and a managing style that clearly works in this league with a less talented squad than Utd's. That's a huge plus. Winning titles in one country doesn't automatically mean you can win them in another. I'd rather we look for a manager with the right philosophy than a manager who's won stuff in other countries but doesn't necessarily have a perfect managing style to win this league. *


People said that about Moyes too.

I get what you're coming to but after what Moyes did, I don't think United would want to take that big of a risk again. It's true that whomever you get will be somewhat of risk, but United will go for the least risky option after this.

Ideally, who do you *think* will United get?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

A club like United need someone with a winning mentality.



> Put on top my personality - which we all know is a little bit of a winning mentality - and I want to make sure we want to win


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Gianluca Di Marzio, very good Italian journalist saying they've contacted Mourinho.

Telegraph saying they've contacted Guardiola.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Been reading up on Mr. Louis van Gaal, and well he's a bit of a nutter that guy:



> I once dropped my pants in front of the entire squad. Because I wanted to make clear: when I make a substitution, I don’t do so for my own ego, but for the sake of the team. I do everything for the team and I use everything I can to illustrate that. My voice, my mind, and everything else I’ve got. This shows the strength of our team sprit.


I thought, surely this is BS, but no Luca Toni confirmed it:


> "The coach wanted to make clear to us that he can drop any player, it was all the same to him because, as he said, he had the balls," said Toni.
> 
> "He demonstrated this literally (by dropping his trousers). I have never experienced anything like it, it was totally crazy. Luckily I didn't see a lot, because I wasn't in the front row."


http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/8...ss-louis-van-gaal-showed-us-his-balls?cc=3888

I kind of like him more now :draper2, Watch out Wayne Rooney if he does get the job!


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> his biggest fault was simply not adapting from Everton to United. He came in with the same defeatist mindset, and his post match interviews where he failed to address glaring errors in the performance really exposed this.


Essentially what we went through when we hired Woy. Only Woy was defended by some people for some unexplicable reason.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Pochettino and De Boer are better options than Van Gaal imo. Also Pochettino is nothing like hiring Moyes. Whoever we get in will be somewhat of a risk because whoever it is won't be a proven Premier League winning manager. Pochettino at least has Premier League experience and a managing style that clearly works in this league with a less talented squad than Utd's. That's a huge plus. Winning titles in one country doesn't automatically mean you can win them in another. I'd rather we look for a manager with the right philosophy than a manager who's won stuff in other countries but doesn't necessarily have a perfect managing style to win this league. *


De Boer? Wow. Moyes mk2.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Not that I want it, but if giggs does a good enough job with the remainder of the season, they will surely add him to a list of possibilities for a full time role.


----------



## Curry

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Not that I want it, but if giggs does a good enough job with the remainder of the season, they will surely add him to a list of possibilities for a full time role.


He's second favourite to van Gaal with some bookies, third behind Klopp with others. Do any United fans actually want Giggs as manager next year?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

i do look forward to the united fans who slag off jose's attitude defending van gaal for the same stuff


----------



## haribo

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I don't really see any way Giggs can take over full time so soon. Even if he won all our last 4 games, it's hardly an achievement to make the Glazers take note. Only Southampton away is a "test" (although we do have Sunderland at home :jose), and that's the final game with nothing to play for where players on both teams will be mentally on holiday or thinking to the World Cup.



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> You have to think United's plan will be to hire Van Gaal for the short term to get us going again then for him to hand the reigns over to another young gun ready to take the mantle.


Yup, I think it'll be Van Gaal. 2 or 3 years before either handing over to somebody connected to the club being prepped for the role (Giggs, Neville etc.) or waiting for Klopp/Simeone to declare themselves ready for another challenge.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

It's going to be van Gaal. 

I don't mind the more I've thought about it. I will certainly end ugly for him but he tends to leave behind great setups, so there's long term benefits with him even if he's not going to be a long term appointment. He doesn't tolerate players getting by on their reputations, which is something too many of our squad have been doing. I could see him making an example of someone right away. Fingers crossed it will be Rooney. He'll almost certainly keep RVP and build around him, which should be interesting as Moyes clearly couldn't fit him into the team without other players suffering. 

He will play attacking football too. The more I think about it could be ideal, by the time he blows up Klopp may be willing to leave. And the MASTERPLAN comes together.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Curry said:


> He's second favourite to van Gaal with some bookies, third behind Klopp with others. Do any United fans actually want Giggs as manager next year?


yep there's plenty of nutters that think he's a GOAT manager in training. Hell yesterday i saw one guy on redcafe saying he should've been the one to replace Fergie last summer :lol

But yeah it's Van Gaal, i'd be stunned if it were anyone else.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Been reading up on Mr. Louis van Gaal, and well he's a bit of a nutter that guy:...!


Louis Van Baal(s)?:lmao

I wish they had retained Chris Woods though. No denying that De Gea did really well and he had a role in that.

EDIT: oh, just read he's staying for the season atleast.


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*Anyone who plays attacking football and doesn't have a small club mentality immediately can't be Moyes mk2 so well done comparing De Boer and Pochettino to Moyes there guys. Also there's absolutely no way Giggs is the permanent choice. Van Gaal is the most likely choice mostly because it's the easiest story to write. Any names we're being linked to right now or are the bookies' faves are just big names or easy stories to make up. The likes of Klopp and Pep will always be linked but it doesn't mean shit when there's no substance to it and they're happy having success at their current club. *


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

On a slightly different note, why the fuck can't Manchester United and Liverpool ever be good at the same time?  Kind of ridiculous if you think about it haha


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

van Gaal usually sets his team up with a 4-3-3, admittedly I havent seen a great deal of van Gaal's teams, but how would players like Mata and Kagawa fit in with that system?


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Anyone who plays attacking football and doesn't have a small club mentality immediately can't be Moyes mk2 so well done comparing De Boer and Pochettino to Moyes there guys. Also there's absolutely no way Giggs is the permanent choice. Van Gaal is the most likely choice mostly because it's the easiest story to write. Any names we're being linked to right now or are the bookies' faves are just big names or easy stories to make up. The likes of Klopp and Pep will always be linked but it doesn't mean shit when there's no substance to it and they're happy having success at their current club. *


I meant "mk2" in that he'll fail as much as Moyes did. He isn't really an attacking manager, and is only six points clear at the top in a terrible league. Was embarrassed 6-1 on aggregate by Salzburg in Europe and 5-1 by PEC Zwolle the other day in their domestic final.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



united_07 said:


> van Gaal usually sets his team up with a 4-3-3, admittedly I havent seen a great deal of van Gaal's teams, but how would players like Mata and Kagawa fit in with that system?


On the left wing :moyes1


----------



## Razor King

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



united_07 said:


> van Gaal usually sets his team up with a 4-3-3, admittedly I havent seen a great deal of van Gaal's teams, but how would players like Mata and Kagawa fit in with that system?


Something like:

Winger - van Persie - Winger
---------- Mata
-------- CM - CM

If both Kagawa and Mata play, Mata will play on the left, with Kagawa behind van Persie.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

de boer is just living off the reputation of beating us a couple of years ago. or whenever that happened. suddenly he was linked with every team. that disappeared quick


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Waffelz said:


> I meant "mk2" in that he'll fail as much as Moyes did. He isn't really an attacking manager, and is only six points clear at the top in a terrible league. Was embarrassed 6-1 on aggregate by Salzburg in Europe and 5-1 by PEC Zwolle the other day in their domestic final.


_*And he beat Barca this season. See how I can pick out one match to make myself look right too. It's literally impossible for anyone to fail as much as Moyes did. He's a risk but so is anyone we pick. All I'm saying is he's more realistic than the so called favourites being thrown around like Klopp and Simeone. 

The big priorities whoever comes in should be to get 2 quality but contrasting CMs, sort the wings out and get Rooney out of the picture so Mata can actually be worth what we paid for him.*_


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

This feels hollow. I don't pity Moyes and I'm happy he's gone but I'm realising that the damage has been done now and we probably won't be back for a while.

Fucking Ferguson and Charlton. Pig-headed old men stuck in their ways. Football has changed.


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I don't think it's the time for United to be taking risks and giving this job to some promising manager with no expereince of managing a big club, with a lot of money to spend and who will be demanding at least top 4 next season.

What they have to do is bring in an experienced guy who has been there and done it right now. I'd wait till after the season in Spain goes and go for Ancelotti. The plan is to have one of the class of 92 to be the long term manager in the future, right? so really, either Giggs or Neville? Make one of them his number 2.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

The damage being done? You've got a squad that were champions last season plus Mata and a toilet scrubber. Be a little more melodramatic please.


----------



## Curry

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



BkB Hulk said:


> The damage being done? You've got a squad that were champions last season plus Mata and a toilet scrubber. Be a little more melodramatic please.


Vidic and Rio are leaving, Van Persie will be 31 by the time next season starts, Rooney has been given 300k a week, Nani has a 5 year contract, United will lose ~25 coefficient points next season and they have no European football for next season, making them less attractive to their transfer targets.

It's not terrible but this season has been a big blow.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Slient Alarm said:


> This feels hollow. I don't pity Moyes and I'm happy he's gone but I'm realising that the damage has been done now and we probably won't be back for a while.
> 
> Fucking Ferguson and Charlton. Pig-headed old men stuck in their ways. Football has changed.


We'll qualify for the CL next season. Guaranteed.


----------



## cazwell

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Curry said:


> Vidic and Rio are leaving, Van Persie will be 31 by the time next season starts, Rooney has been given 300k a week,* Nani has a 5 year contract*, United will lose ~25 coefficient points next season and they have no European football for next season, making them less attractive to their transfer targets.
> 
> It's not terrible but this season has been a big blow.


Hopefully this guy will shine again though. When he's playing good football, he's up there with some of the top footballers.. However his inconsistency is on another level fpalm


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

What if he was the chosen one and we've made a terrible mistake.



Nah fuck it.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Those all would have happened without Moyes outside of Europe and arguably Nani, and they still would have been fine. People will still go to United irrespective of no Europe because they pay a fair bit of coin, and they still have the reputation. Essentially, the only thing that's changed there is Ferdinand and Vidic. Ferdinand leaves them open wider than Mickie James, and Vidic has hardly been the steadfast influence his reputation gives him for the past couple of seasons. They'll be replaced just fine, and even if they aren't, it's still a good enough squad in general that has a few holes in it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

We can't get klopp so i agree with joel get ancelotti or van gaal i suppose, have giggs as their number 2 or in some first team coaching role and in 4-5 years hopefully giggs is ready or klopp is available :robben2

Does this also mean no more 4-4-2 or 4-4-1-1 unless we get another brit :jones


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

it's weird, dem feels. In a way I'm glad we can look towards a more positive manager, but at the same time, the job Moyes took on was just a bit above what he can work with, and I don't think any manager who had been offered the job he was a year ago would've turned down the chance to manage Man Utd, so I can't blame him for that.

I feel a bit sorry for him in a way, he's not an unlikeable guy at all, and he did get Januzaj a new deal and first team exposure, he did sign Mata who is clearly a talented player. As I said, it was just a job above what he's used to and he couldn't adapt to the pressure and such straight away.

Never expected him to get the boot unless we had another mare of a season like this one next time round, so this is odd.

:moyes1


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Liam Miller said:


> We can't get klopp so i agree with joel get ancelotti or van gaal i suppose, have giggs as their number 2 or in some first team coaching role and in 4-5 years hopefully giggs is ready or klopp is available :robben2
> 
> Does this also mean no more 4-4-2 or 4-4-1-1 unless we get another brit :jones


if its van Gaal it will be 4-3-3






quite interesting to watch about what would potentially happen if he does get the job


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I know van gaal is a nutter but him and his 4-3-3 are welcome.


----------



## Jesus_Hong

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I've never been a huge fan if Van Gaal but he is miles more suited to United than Moyes ever was


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Joel said:


> I don't think it's the time for United to be taking risks and giving this job to some promising manager with no expereince of managing a big club, with a lot of money to spend and who will be demanding at least top 4 next season.
> 
> What they have to do is bring in an experienced guy who has been there and done it right now. I'd wait till after the season in Spain goes and go for Ancelotti. The plan is to have one of the class of 92 to be the long term manager in the future, right? so really, either Giggs or Neville? Make one of them his number 2.


*Managers like Ancelotti aren't viable though. I'd be shocked if he leaves Real after only one season. All these big names that everyone is throwing around aren't gonna happen. We're not getting a Klopp or a Pep or a Simeone. Let's just be realistic for a second.

And no the damage definitely isn't done. We'll get back in the Champions League next season under the right manager. We'll still attract players this Summer too. We haven't suddenly turned into Tottenham overnight. The allure of playing for Man Utd (along with the money) is still there and plenty of teams sign great players without Champions League. If you can't see the quality in this team if used right then you're a fucking moron. A shrewd summer and we'll be back up there. *


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Christ, no wonder Goldust wears face paint.


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Managers like Ancelotti aren't viable though. I'd be shocked if he leaves Real after only one season.*


If he doesn't win the CL or La Liga, can't you see them sacking him? It's Real Madrid afterall.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

What's up with Hiddink? or will he not take on a longish term prem job.


----------



## AEA

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

^He's the manager of Anzhi


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Liam Miller said:


> What's up with Hiddink? or will he not take on a longish term prem job.


Next Dutch coach.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



united_07 said:


> van Gaal usually sets his team up with a 4-3-3, admittedly I havent seen a great deal of van Gaal's teams, but how would players like Mata and Kagawa fit in with that system?


Van gaal likes width in his sides either from wide men in front 3 normally or over lapping fullbacks. Likes stretching sides out giving his team a lot space in attacking zones its one of van gaal best traits is using space & exploiting it in other teams. His best way do so is by stretching teams out with width in the attack something saf also liked to do is forcing teams opposition team sdefence to go wide meaning space through middle of the pitch or defence itself go narrow & have player on flanks capable changing a game with goal or a pass/cross going at other teams fullback.

When lose ball the wingers have get back in shape & maintain width giving them that outlet slightly high up & know position sense so they can't wander off touch line to much as need help fullbacks out. So his fine if mata & kagawa both on either flanks cutting in onto favoured foot in attacking sense but both would be drilled into positional sense & being workhorses in playing as a team if kagawa jogged back on the flank like did v Everton in van gaal team/system he be shown door very quickly or be asked to change his mindset in a very aggressive manor id imagine.

Both shinji & mata would be a better fit in the advanced midfield slot in 3 man cm where van gaal likes a deep lying playmaker, a box to box cm & a advanced creative midefielder in that area. Kagawa & mata & Rooney all prob be fighting for same area as the advanced creative midefielder unless wanted change roles but like what Van Gaal did with bastian schweinsteiger in 2009 when he converted him from a RW to a deep lying playmaker.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

The new manager will have a job on his hands. There's still some serious quality in that squad but a fair few on the wrong side of 30 and some that aren't anywhere near good enough or consistent enough (Fellaini, Young, Nani, Anderson, Cleverley). I don't envy him. They should be challenging for the top four trophy but there's a mini rebuild to be done for sure.


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



> Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews 1m
> Sky Sources: Steve Round & Jimmy Lumsden leave Man Utd coaching staff. Phil Neville & Chris Woods to stay until end of the season.


given de Gea's good form this season its not a surprise to see Chris Woods staying


also 



> Rob Harris ‏@RobHarris 1m
> Those asking on Man United's shares. They soared 7% to $19 at one point today on NYSE - highest since Fergie retired. Club valued at $3.1bn


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Moyes to villa, newcastle or spurs :moyes2


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

It's a sad day for English Football. One of it's true greats has left his post..

HIS LEGACY WILL LIVE ON!!!!



Liam Miller said:


> *Moyes to villa*, newcastle or spurs :moyes2


The worst part is I can actually see that happening.

:jones


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

God help Villa/Castle then.

He wont go Spurs, but boy will that be:duck worthy. Not that he could do a worse job than unsurewood.


----------



## obby

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Yeah, I'm quite glad Moyes is gone. Misused Mata and Kagawa, played Welbeck at left wing, signed a past his prime Rooney for twelve fucktons a week, and benched the fuck out of Chicha and Kagawa on top of not getting the results expected of him.

I expect that Giggs will be taking the next penalty we get to keep the STREAK alive.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Sliver C said:


> Guess there is little chance for Laurent Blanc.


And Utd marks complained Moyes was too defensive :duck









































































:duck


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*








Spoiler:  LEAVE THE MOYESORIES ALONE










































DAVID MOYES said:


> "*I've* got us to the quarter-final and now the aim is to get to the semi-final."
> 
> *"I've got us to the quarter-final and now the aim is to get to the semi-final"*.
> 
> *"I've got us to the quarter-final and now the aim is to get to the semi-final.*"





















Goodnight sweet Prince. :terry1 You did good my son.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Good choice Hams. Brought a tear to my eye.

Never forget The Moyesiah.


----------



## obby

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

#stuckwithrooney


----------



## CGS

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Moyes :duck

Just :duck 

Dude obviously had to go. Everything about his reign was just awful. The guy broke all the wrong sorts of records for the club and everything. Interesting to see where he does go, wouldn't put it past him going to Spurs next somehow. I do reckon he could do a solid enough job there as well. 

Guess the biggest challenge for the next United manager will be sorting out the squad. With a lot of older guys leaving and the squad's depth players being pretty weak he will have a big job on his hands getting fresh faces in and really getting the squad back up to where they should be.


----------



## Humph

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*










then there is Liverpools...


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



AlexHumph said:


> then there is Liverpools...


I don't think United and Arsenal have ever been outside the top 4 trophy.

Dat consistency.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



AlexHumph said:


>


Well that's just wrong regarding Suarez. He missed the first 5 games in the league which would equate to missing 14% of our matches.

Wonder what else is wrong on this list :side:


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Brendan Rodgers is currently balls deep in another transsexual in celebration of his side facing David Luiz at centre back.


----------



## Curry

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Well that's just wrong regarding Suarez. He missed the first 5 games in the league which would equate to missing 14% of our matches.
> 
> Wonder what else is wrong on this list :side:


"Injurystats.com" not "Iwasbannedforgnawingonanotherplayerstats.com"


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Curry said:


> "Injurystats.com" not "Iwasbannedforgnawingonanotherplayerstats.com"


Then he should have 0% since he hasn't missed a game this season since coming back from his suspension.


----------



## haribo

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Liam Miller said:


> Moyes to villa


Would like to see hams' reaction should this happen :duck


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Telegraph and Guardian, the papers which broke the Moyes sacking story, are saying there is a shortlist of 3 to replace Moyes, they are Ancelotti, van Gaal and a less likely option Simeone


----------



## AEA

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I'd take any of those 3.

*Edit:* If we got Simeone, maybe we could steal Costa away from Chelsea


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



united_07 said:


> Telegraph and Guardian, the papers which broke the Moyes sacking story, are saying there is a shortlist of 3 to replace Moyes, they are Ancelotti, van Gaal and a less likely option Simeone


De Boer? or is he not ready for a bigger job or even stepping up to a bigger league.


I'd take Ancelotti or Van Gaal all day since klopp is impossible.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



united_07 said:


> Telegraph and Guardian, the papers which broke the Moyes sacking story, are saying there is a shortlist of 3 to replace Moyes, they are Ancelotti, van Gaal and a less likely option Simeone


I like Simeone more than any other manager out there, but until he speaks English and speaks it well, he wont be able to maximise his talent. A lot of what he does is built around communication. 

Ancelotti would be a brilliant choice but unless Madrid are humiliated by Bayern I don't think they'll sack him. He has a trophy and should finish ahead of Barca. They had a rough start but they've improved significantly and it would as harsh a a sacking as I'd have seen, if one team would do it though...

Van Gaal looks set to be the guy. Odds on now.


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*I don't see Ancelotti leaving Madrid this summer even if he wins nothing (major) but yeah duh he'd be an awesome pick. Again though I'm not even entertaining thoughts like that because they're so unlikely. *


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*


----------



## obby

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



united_07 said:


> Telegraph and Guardian, the papers which broke the Moyes sacking story, are saying there is a shortlist of 3 to replace Moyes, they are Ancelotti, van Gaal and a less likely option *Simeone*


omg plz


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

After reading James Ducker's article, I hope our next manager comes in and smashes some skulls. Literally.

We have a squad laden with cunts.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

goodluck getting that 300,000 a week paperweight off the books

ha, lets see how you like it when youre strapped to a past it, sulking lazy piece of shit striker with no pace!


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*












> Following the departure of David Moyes as manager, Manchester United has announced that Ryan Giggs, the club’s most decorated player, will assume responsibility for the first team until a permanent appointment can be made.


Read here.


----------



## obby

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Slient Alarm said:


> After reading James Ducker's article, I hope our next manager comes in and smashes some skulls. Literally.
> 
> We have a squad laden with cunts.


We do have some class acts, though.

Mata, Chicha, DDG <3


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Slient Alarm said:


> After reading James Ducker's article, I hope our next manager comes in and smashes some skulls. Literally.
> 
> *We have a squad laden with cunts.*


No shit sherlock



Irish Jet said:


> We'll qualify for the CL next season. Guaranteed.


:duck










































































:duck



Seabs said:


> *Managers like Ancelotti aren't viable though. I'd be shocked if he leaves Real after only one season. All these big names that everyone is throwing around aren't gonna happen. We're not getting a Klopp or a Pep or a Simeone. Let's just be realistic for a second.
> 
> And no the damage definitely isn't done. We'll get back in the Champions League next season under the right manager. We'll still attract players this Summer too. We haven't suddenly turned into Tottenham overnight. The allure of playing for Man Utd (along with the money) is still there and plenty of teams sign great players without Champions League. If you can't see the quality in this team if used right then you're a fucking moron. A shrewd summer and we'll be back up there. *


I'd honestly prefer the squad Spurs has over the squad United has. They're in the exact same situation as you guys ie needing a proper manager. If Spurs had someone like Martinez this season then they'd be top 4. They need a proper LB, another CB, and someone who knows what they're doing. There is still quality in the United squad, but there is also a fair amount of trash + egos in the squad. Next season will be interesting.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

When can we expect the management for dummies book by David moyes with special section on how to train without the football while doing what jagielka would do.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Well Fergie is going to teach a course at Harvard, so I don't see why Moyes can't follow him down the academic route.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

well it's all settled down for me now, I'm no longer drunk like I was when I heard the official news.

As I said, he's not an unlikeable guy at all and I still can't bring myself to not feel a little sorry for him. He was told he'd have time and such but the results have been awful. Mainly it's down to Moyes just being a little out of his depth tactically and with the player selection area, but there are some players at the club who have let him and all the supporters down too. 

Hopefully we can be cleansed of these grubs because it seemed like some weren't playing for the manager at all, regardless of how we were fairing or personal feelings towards him. It might be right to get rid of Rio and Evra aswell as Vidic, and Rooney has been dog shit since his new contract, shock horror there.

Moyes did get Rooney playing well again and as I said keeping Januzaj at the club and giving him first team experience are two things I think he did well, aswell as sign Mata who is a classy player, and we did well in the Champs League group stage.

But yeah, domestically it's been a shambles, and he just got found out. The transition from mid table, no pressure expectations to that of a Man Utd is just massive and sadly for Moyes, he couldn't reach that. I honestly wanted him to succeed, but he hasn't.

ohwell.

I just hope we don't make the same mistake and go after a proven manager with previous achievements of winning trophies. I still think Moyes should take some time off and relax a bit, the stress seems to have aged him 3 years in the space of 10 months. I maintain he could do a good job for a Newcastle etc.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...neered-s......ed-Manchester-United-stars.html



> As if immediate memories of a 2-0 defeat by the worst team left in the Champions League were not enough to darken the mood on the Manchester United flight home from Athens in February, the sight of David Moyes’s reading material was enough to prompt further shaking of heads.
> 
> A management self-help guide called Good to Great was Moyes’s choice after his team’s 2-0 defeat by Olympiacos that we now know was the tipping point of the Scot’s dismal reign at Old Trafford


From good to great...to sacked. Not exactly a ringing endorsement for that book :moyes5



> Moyes may have been United’s ‘Chosen One’ but to most of his players, the former Everton manager was never the right one. At times their disregard for him was startling.
> 
> In January when Moyes took his team to Dubai on a training break, he allowed them a night out.
> 
> Some players rewarded him by returning at 5am, waking other guests.
> 
> When Shinji Kagawa — never trusted by Moyes — arrived so late for the flight to Munich this month that he had to be fast-tracked through departures by United’s security staff he did so with a fixed smile on his face hinting that he really did not care


:kagawa Sounds like a bit of a dick tbh if this is to be believed. Also just noticed the guy who wrote the article is called Ian _Ladyman_. :duck


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

United players are cunts, is that really a surprise?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I'd be a cunt and am anyway if my boss was a gimp who brought along gimpy coaches with their even gimpier tactics and training. No doubt most could have tried better playing for him or atleast for the sake of the club.

Stop player power? Hire van gaal with keane as an assistant :lol not one player would try any big time billy nonsense.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

What's Chelsea's XI likely to look like then?

Schwarzer

Azpelicueta 
Ivanovic
Luiz
Cole

Mikel
Matic

Salah
Lampard
Oscar

Ba

?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I don't doubt the tactics and training regime didn't sit well with some players but still, show some professionalism and play for the fucking club and it's fans if not for Moyes, and not even that was being done.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Liam Miller said:


> Stop player power? Hire van gaal with keane as an assistant :lol not one player would try any big time billy nonsense.


http://www.independent.ie/sport/soc...-assistant-at-manchester-united-30210954.html :draper2


----------



## Green

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I often wonder how frequently managers get blamed for shit players have done. Unfortunately its his job to inspire them, so if his players are deliberately trying to get him canned thats on Moyes, even if as far as I'm concerned its the players being wankers who are to blame. But the easiest solution for a big club now is just replace the manager and satisfy the overpaid egos in your dressing room.

Moyes was pretty shit tactically too of course, in fact he was pretty shit all round. So sad he's gone


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Renegade™;33298026 said:


> I don't doubt the tactics and training regime didn't sit well with some players but still, show some professionalism and play for the fucking club and it's fans if not for Moyes, and not even that was being done.


He got so so many things wrong and never looked like changing anything in his ways, job was just to big for him. He spoke all the time about trying to stop this team or how he was lucky to get the job etc etc. I'm sure he'll get another job and do a solid job like he did at everton where he can be the underdog and try and stop teams rather than having his side take hold of a game and control it.

I hope he got his dvd's of jagielka before he left.


I just hope we get someone who either plays attacking football or something completely different to fergie and moyes.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

of course he got a lot of things wrong no doubt, it's just despite all that and more I still couldn't and can't bring myself to hate the guy. It just feels weird as I was sure he was going to be given next season, but when it's become clear he's just not up to the task for a club of this level, it's probably for the best he's gone. Just a shame it didn't work out.

I reckon he'd do well for Newcastle, Villa etc. Good luck to him in the future.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Surely Ashley would love him at Newcastle. He's great at finishing below the big boys and not winning trophies. He also now says he would happily sell players if a club bids for them. What more does Mike Ashley look for in a piggy bank manager?


----------



## haribo

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

http://www.theguardian.com/football...sea-luke-shaw-transfer-david-moyes?CMP=twt_gu

30m & 100k a week. The power of Woodward.




ArnoldTricky said:


> What's Chelsea's XI likely to look like then?
> 
> Hilario
> 
> Ivanovic
> Kalas
> Pappoe
> Ake
> 
> 
> Mikel
> Matic
> Salah
> Lampard
> 
> Brown
> Feruz
> 
> ?


fixed :jose


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

so whilst it's only a story at this stage, apparently we're very close to signing Luke Shaw for 30m, and Moyes worked hard on the deal to ensure he signed for us over Chelsea.

PLUS, HE SPEAKS



> *David Moyes has broken his silence on his sacking by Manchester United, saying he "understands and shares" the frustration of their fans at the club's disappointing season but suggested that the squad needed a fundamental overhaul to achieve success in the future.*
> 
> In a statement released by the League Managers Association, Moyes said: "To have been appointed as manager of Manchester United, one of the biggest football clubs in the world, was and remains something of which I will always be incredibly proud.
> 
> "Taking charge after such a long period of continuous stability and success at the club was inevitably going to be a significant challenge, but it was one which I relished and never had a second thought about taking on."
> 
> He added: "The scale of the manager's job at United is immense, but I have never stepped away from hard work and the same applies to my coaching staff. I thank them for their dedication and loyalty throughout the last season.
> 
> "We were fully focused and committed to the process of the fundamental rebuilding that is required for the senior squad. This had to be achieved whilst delivering positive results in the Premier League and the Champions League. However, during this period of transition, performances and results have not been what Manchester United and its fans are used to or expect, and I both understand and share their frustration.
> 
> "In my short time at the club I have learnt what special places Old Trafford and Carrington are. I would like to thank the United staff for making me feel so welcome and part of the United family from my first day. And of course thank you to those fans who have supported me throughout the season. I wish you and the club all the best for the future.
> 
> "I have always believed that a manager never stops learning during his career and I know I will take invaluable experience from my time as United's manager. I remain proud to have led the team to the quarter finals of this year's Champions League and I remain grateful to Sir Alex Ferguson for believing in my ability and giving me the chance to manage Manchester United."


:clap


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

No mention of the players. Not a surprise, to be honest.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

yeah doesn't shock me either, but atleast he had the class not to public slag any of them off at any stage of his tenure, even when certain ones obviously weren't playing for him. 

if we do seal the Shaw signing tho :moyes1


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

100k a week? :duck























































































































































:duck


----------



## Green Light

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



> Shola Ameobi has hit out a Newcastle United chiefs for leaving the club running on “limited resources”.
> 
> The long serving striker could leave at the end of the season but has suggested that Mike Ashley’s decision to not spend in the last two transfer windows is “hurting” United.
> 
> And Ameobi has stuck up for Alan Pardew saying that the manager has had to put up with working on a minimum budget.
> 
> In a no holds barred interview, Ameobi told BBC Newcastle: “We have limited resources at the moment and when we lose one or two key players it hurts the team badly.
> 
> “That is what the manager has had to put up with, unfortunately.”
> 
> And he has urged the Magpies to ensure they get it right for the Toon Army next season.
> 
> He said: “That is something the club have to put right for next season.
> 
> “We need quality players and we need a quality squad as well.
> 
> “This has all been brought out to a lot of people but we, as players, knew that. I think the fans are getting to see that now.’


CM Shola dropping pipe bombs before walking out the door in the summer.


----------



## haribo

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



> Manchester United should appoint Rafa Benitez as David Moyes's successor, says Didi Hamann


:duck


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



haribo said:


> :duck


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*










STAND BACK, THERE'S A HURRIKANE COMIN THRU


----------



## TheJack

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Sad Moyes got sacked, a gift that keeps on giving.

Well we still got this


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Harry Kane, that name belongs to a Super-hero.

Not some hideous, lanky Spurs reserve striker.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

That's a crazy amount of money for Shaw. The contract in particular.

Still. At 18 he's incredibly accomplished and talented, think there's better value out there but not many better prospects, if any. If he lives up to his potential he'll be worth it, but I worry about him being on so much so soon, and the precedent that sets. Januzaj is just about on half that and we wouldn't even give Pogba 40k IIRC. Meh, guess that's what PL experience and being English will do, combined with some desperation on our part.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I thought this too, it's a lot of money for a youngster but he's the most promising LB around and whatever Moyes has done to convince him is quite impressive (sure that 100k a week is a good contributor) but still, that'd solve the LB situation with Evra likely to remain another year as back up, we can loan Buttner out too.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

inb4 alberto moreno tears him a new arsehole for half the price


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

It's a lot of money, but it's a top signing. Other fans from clubs will laugh, but they'd want Shaw too. Finding an English player that is actually good enough for starting, let alone being in the squad is hard enough as it is.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

inb4 City give a bigger contract to Mangala THE overrated.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

ateast we giving dem English players a chance Kiz. City will only have Hart and maybe Milner for next season unk2


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Kiz said:


> inb4 alberto moreno tears him a new arsehole for half the price


yeah i reckon Rodgers will do good things with Moreno :brodgers


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I wonder who our new left back will be. Next season I'm expecting Flanno and Johnson for the RB spot and Enrique and new LB on the other side. Moreno would be great but he'll have many options in the Summer, thought it's not everyday you get the Champions of England knocking at your door :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Renegade™ said:


> ateast we giving dem English players a chance Kiz. City will only have Hart and maybe Milner for next season unk2


as an australian, i could not care less


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*I'd take Moreno too but Shaw is better. Don't really care how much we pay for him because he's worth it and we should get a good decade out of him if we sign him now. He's shown he's one of the best LBs in the league already and stepped up when he came on for England too. £30m to have someone who will be the best LB in the world for the next decade isn't a rip off at all to me. If we got him ahead of Chelsea it'd be a dream signing. £100k a week really isn't that much these days for a player of his quality who came through at another club. Plus it's not my money, I just want a player of Shaw's quality to play for my team. *


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

JANUZAJ TO BELGIUM :mark: 

Gonna tear up the World Cup :mark:


----------



## Curry

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *someone who will be the best LB in the world for the next decade *


A bit over the top, no? Reminds me of when Wilshere was going to be one of the best midfielders in the world for a decade, or Joe Hart one of the best keepers in the world for a decade.


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Good to hear Januzaj picking Belgium

Wouldnt have a problem with Shaw getting 100k, especially when Ashley Young is on £120k


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Irish Jet said:


> JANUZAJ TO BELGIUM :mark:
> 
> Gonna tear up the World Cup :mark:


Gotta a funny feeling that the Belgium team is going to crash and crash hard at the world cup. Or they'll piss it easily. No in-between really.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *I'd take Moreno too but Shaw is better. Don't really care how much we pay for him because he's worth it and we should get a good decade out of him if we sign him now. He's shown he's one of the best LBs in the league already and stepped up when he came on for England too. £30m to have someone who will be the best LB in the world for the next decade isn't a rip off at all to me. If we got him ahead of Chelsea it'd be a dream signing. £100k a week really isn't that much these days for a player of his quality who came through at another club. Plus it's not my money, I just want a player of Shaw's quality to play for my team. *


Looks like Moyes last parting gift was convince shaw join us. We would also have a lb who can defend first & attack second. When was the last time we had our lb who could defend well over a consistent period? Maybe around/before 2010 with evra so that's 4 years ago at least got that area sorted with potentially signing shaw in the summer. At least it didnt get to the point where been 7 years for example where we still need to sort the cm out but whose counting....

People will laugh at wages & price but it been on cards with rumours for little bit but originally stuff quoted in papers was 25m & 75k a week then moved to 27m & 85k a week then today 100k a week for 30m fee. To many different respectable sources over last month - 6 weeks so lets say the figures quoted are somewhere in that ball park.

Seemed like always like it be about money had to drive up price to scare off Chelsea & woo over shaw, his family & agent/s to choosing us over them. Imagine Chelsea baulked when saw figures going & length go to so had pull out & reckon wooed family but telling them the truth that be no1 lb with us for 10-15 years, earning lot money, for his development this should be place where he should go to progress. Let's face it the kid going to be a special talent that would makes him stand out from the rest at just 18 & already one pl best lb his defender first then attacker second unlike modern day fullback. Watched him at weekend v villa he was awesome although villa didnt test him at back it was like Southampton where cheating as seems like playing 2 wide left players due to the distance Shaw covered on left flank. His timing & decision making is brilliant at 18 only going get better the prospect having him on that left side with Adnan ahead him at lw is a beautiful thought if it works out well. Any other club if given the chance would also take Shaw would include arsenal spurs lfc & mcfc to list with us & Chelsea but I think this is us flexing some of our financial muscles before the summer reckon conclude this deal long before June if I'm being honest. Worth pointing out face saints away last game of the season so could wrap it up this deal on that day if we can & while were there can we sign lallana to. That be make very happy.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Irish Jet said:


> JANUZAJ TO BELGIUM :mark:
> 
> Gonna tear up the World Cup :mark:


Bit weird timing. Wonder if he's been dangled a place in their World Cup squad.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*










And it's only the first phase of three :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



ArnoldTricky said:


> Bit weird timing. Wonder if he's been dangled a place in their World Cup squad.


I'd think so, especially after Benteke and Mirallas get injured.


----------



## haribo

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Principino said:


> thought it's not everyday you get the Champions of England knocking at your door :banderas


Last summer it was.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Wow Moyes thanked everyone except the players. :steebiej

I see Fergie is on the selection panel, guess the next manager will be someone like MON or Mark Hughes then. :darren

I found this in the Villa Talk thread about the next Villa manager:



> Whoever it's going to be, I want them out.
> 
> Someone OUT!


:torres 

Oh and a lot of Moyes talk in that thread. :jones


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Now that Moyes has been sacked, it's time for...














*THE WALL OF SHAME!*​
With Moyes being sacked I was curious to see who backed his appointment at United and who rated him as a top manager. Along the way I found a few other "hidden gems" as well. I usually do this every season for a laugh, so let's try to avoid any tears before bed time. Obviously you won't find any posts from myself, Kiz or Moz because we always knew Moyes wasn't up to the task. We just knew :moyes2

Let the shits and giggles commence:




#dealwithit said:


> Surprised yet unsurprised to see so many United fans already bashing Moyes. I think United fans have become spoiled. I guess the idea that you no longer have the best manager in the World is a very foreign concept to you, but it should be worth remembering that Moyes is Ferguson's choice, so if Fergie thinks Moyes has what it takes to make it at United, I don't know why United fans should doubt that.


This guy seems a bit bananas. I guess he _just doesn't understand football_...



T-C said:


> I pretty much agree with that. Was looking at RedCafe earlier and the slating that Moyes was taking was unbelievable. There definitely is a spoilt element to the United support with Fergie. I for one would be happier with Moyes than Mourinho, but I'm well aware I would be in the large minority for that.
> 
> I just hope all of the ones having a go at Moyes don't really get on his back after a couple of losses, if he is given the job he deserves support with it.
> 
> Chelsea could have Rooney if they want him, but they should have to pay an absurd amount to get him. No way the £25 million some papers are reporting.


TC WAS HAPPIER WITH MOYES THAN HE WOULD HAVE BEEN WITH MOURINHO!



kingfunkel said:


> Didn't they say the same about Fergie? They gave Fergie 3years without success before considering it was time to sack him but as you know he won a trophy.
> 
> Didn't they say Guardiola lacked expierence when he took over at Barcelona?
> 
> Expierence is vastly overrated, if you can structure/organise a team, have an eye in the transfer market and keep everyone in check what else do you need? Why do people try and over complicate football?
> 
> What is the difference between Scouting wigan and Dortmund? Nothing you go there or watch them on tv and find their weaknesses. Will it be harder to find weaknesses in top European clubs because you lack euro expierence? Barcelona can't defend and hate set-pieces. Simple!
> 
> If you know football, you know football and a lack of expierence in a top team or European competitions does not change that.
> 
> No doubt it'll be the same set up behind the scenes as Fergie had, the same staff and backroom! Will their chief scout suddenly become more imcompatant because Moyes is there not Fergie? Will the coaches suddenly forget how to coach because Moyes is the manager?


So many parts of that post were awful and it was difficult to pin point just a few, although it does seem as if it was ghost written by CGS.



Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Very happy for Moyes. Deserves a chance at one of the top teams in the world. What he has done for Everton has been fantastic, as long as United give him some time he will do a great job for them I'm sure.
> 
> I see him taking Baines and Fellani to Old Trafford which would be 2 great signings for United. I think he will let Rooney go, his heart obviously isnt in it, will be interesting to see who they bring in as a replacement.
> 
> Evertons next moves will be very interesting too. Martinez would be my choice but Lennon could be a good option too.
> 
> Next season is going to be awesome, especially if Jose goes back to Chelsea


Well, Moyes certainly won't be receiving lots of time :moyes1 Also :duck at Fella being a good signing.



Nige™ said:


> I respect Dave Whelan but calling Everton "not a big club" is just ridiculous. Martinez isn't a top 4 manager. Wigan's defence has been shit as long as he's been there. If I was an Everton fan I'd be on my hands & knees begging the board to get Michael Laudrup.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Everton should have hired Laudrup instead :banderas



wabak said:


> For how long though? 2-3 seasons? The problem with Mourinho is that I don't believe he would be long term, and his current stunt in Madrid has me a little worried.
> 
> I'd rather have a few trophyless seasons while someone like Moyes finds his feet and then brings success (might fall flat idk) than Mourinho who comes in, wins one or two more titles, falls out with everyone in the process and then leaves.
> 
> Still in shock tbf.


Well, you certainly didn't end up without a trophy this season, although Moyes probably took it from Old Trafford along with his p45. I'm guessing it's in his plate cupboard now so that he can continue to dine off it some more.



Vader said:


> I've not read the last 10 or so pages but it seems like a lot of people are against this appointment (or in the case of non-united's, greatly for it) but I think it'd be very harsh to judge Moyes before he's done a thing. He'll want to attempt to make his mark straight away so I'm expecting a few signings from him. He's not going to come out as defensive with his tactics at United as he was at Everton, at times, due to the players he'll have at his disposal. Hopefully he'll be willing to get rid of the complete shit we have at the club as well.


Sorry Vader, but you have joined the band of mongs that you so detest. You have been stuck to the WALL OF SHAME like a Geordie slag's knickers after a few vodkas and a bag of chips. The part about defensive tactics particularly got me :heskeymania



Nige™ said:


> 6 years ey?
> 
> Henning Berg & Michael Appleton will tell you how much the length of a contract means.
> 
> Moyesy be licking his lips at that payoff!
> 
> I kid. I hope it works out for him. So much respect for him. Hopefully the minority at Everton who wanted him out won't be eating humble pie. They're a great club too but filling his shoes won't be easy, something Moyes has to deal with himself too, even more than anyone else ever has. With Everton fans, you're about to find out you don't know what you've got until it's gone. They're never finishing higher than where Moyes took them. Ungrateful fools.


Didn't :martinez just smash the glass ceiling created by :moyes4? That's some delicious pie.



JJJ said:


> He will need support during the transfer window for starters.
> I don't think the league will be too bad. Obviously the other teams will be more likely to have a go but he does have experience here. The problem will be in Europe.


WRONG WAY AROUND!



Mainboy said:


> Some Man utd fans need to get a grip.
> 
> Moyes is a fantastic appointment. Scottish Legend. Good Luck to him


HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA



Anark said:


> No. Haven't even been able to discuss it with my family and pals. I think this is my first comment anywhere about it.
> 
> I think Moyes will be a smoother transition than anyone else, certainly more so than Mourinho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, pretty much. I'd also like to see if Fabio can develop the way Rafael has. An aging Evra with an average Buttner should give him plenty of opportunity. Quite what his QPR adventure has taught him I dunno though.


Almost as smooth as Luke Chadwick's acne ridden face.



alex1997 said:


> Why are people expecting so little of Moyes, look at what he's done at Everton with so little money. Kept them in the Top 8 for years now.


Maybe you understand now? :draper2



The Arseache Kid said:


> I don't get the love in for Martinez. He's a nice bloke but pretty much every season he's been there they've nearly been relegated. Fucking hell even Paul Jewell kept them safe for a bit and Fat Head had them in the safety zone most seasons. Martinez is applauded for playing attacking football but it's obviously not very good because otherwise they wouldn't be where they are every April/May.


Another member of the ignorant brigade who forgot to add in the fact that Martinez had all of his best players sold so that Whelan could clear the club's debt and restructure the wage bill. Bruce had all of the spending luxuries. Such a poverty post.



Nige™ said:


> Stoke going down next year!
> 
> Pulis did a great job but they have spent a lot of money and not progressed this season. He wasn't going to take them further but it strikes me of Charlton under Curbishley. Look how that turned out when he walked away. Down the next year.


I won't be too harsh because I'm fairly certain that you later backed Hughes (along with with me obviously, because I'm a fitba genius), but it looks like Stoke are currently heading towards their highest prem finish.



Kasabian said:


> What's Di Matteo up to these days? Everton should be trying to get a manager like him, and not some fucking jobber like Martinez (although it's just rumours at this point).


A WOAT list certainly wouldn't be complete without a WOAT post from donnacha.



alex1997 said:


> Moyes is a great choice in my opinion, Looking forward to next season. I think a lot of people will be proven wrong.


This guy should be banned for featuring on the WALL OF SHAME so many times. Mind you, he was correct about Moyes proving me wrong. I thought Moyes would be shit...not completely fuckern shit.








Let's balance that out with some decent predictions and good posts. Surprisingly LIAM MILLER features a couple of times :moyes4



Liam Miller said:


> Moyes better change from his playing not to lose style if he wants to be succesful at united.





Liam Miller said:


> Absoulutely gutting, feels like someone has took my testicals an started juggling them infront of me. Pretty speechless apart from walking around my house shouting fucking moyes or feck off moyes.
> 
> Can SAF just stop the joke now please.
> 
> Ohh and i'll support the team if it's moyes or not but i don't fancy been a laughing stock with that average joe.


Liam always knew that MOYES IS BOBBINS.



Rush said:


> lolMoyes, lolUnited.
> 
> he'll be gone before the end of his first year.


Rush with those GOAT predictions. I hope he bet on it this time, unlike when he correctly predicted the bottom three in 12/13.



ROUSEY said:


> People keep saying Moyes has taken Everton as far as they go and the only way for us to go is sideways or down the league.
> 
> We're miles better than the teams below us and we're not far off from the teams ahead of us. It's a lot closer than it may seem.
> 
> Bringing in the right manager could really kickstart us for another crack at the top 4.
> 
> 
> 
> This is something I really like about him.
> 
> He has the right mentality in regards to how football should be played.
> 
> Just a shame he manages a team of retards who try and out do each other in regards to fuck ups per game.


Moz always knew that :martinez would improve the grades at the school of science. Top post from a top lid.





...and of course, just a small sample of great posts from myself:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18635250-post11393.html

That's how you do it Ladies and Gentlemen. That's what is referred to as a well balanced post. Pulis is clearly not shit, but Stoke always had the potential to improve and were never going to go down this season. You would all become far greater posters for making posts in this manner







/Smug

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18008642-post9078.html

LOL at Cookie Monster calling Klopp shit, although that's probably because he was fishing for good replies so he could copy and paste them onto glory glory.

I was spot on about Moyes, apart from the bit about the league finish :moyes1 Mind you, nobody predicted that United would finish mid table, that is apart from...












http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18115226-post9755.html

*THE GOAT*





Speaking of GOAT, this might possibly be the GOAT fitba post/prediction:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/18092298-post9707.html

:brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Yeah I've had a mare with that quote.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Moyes > van Wolfswinkel


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

That's not really saying much though, even DOZY has had a better season that Riiiccckkkkaaaayyyy :moyes8


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

as I wasnt scrolling down I was hoping my username wasnt going to pop up :moyes2


----------



## Nige™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

No problem admitting I was wrong. It's happened before and will again.


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



united_07 said:


> as I wasnt scrolling down I was hoping my username wasnt going to pop up :moyes2


You never really post too many strong opinions though. It's hard to dig up bad posts when you just copy and paste shite from red cafe :moyes2



Nige™;33314154 said:


> No problem admitting I was wrong. It's happened before and will again.


Like I said before it's just for a laugh. We're all bound to make silly posts at some point (obviously you make them more frequently though :moyes1)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I say ban everyone featured in the Wall of Shame :duck

Gonna be a shame we won't get one next season when Norwich get relegated, and Andre has to put himself in the WALL OF SHAME, because no one else will be posting in the mythical ENGLISH LOWER LEAGUES THREAD.


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Well at least the other fitba thread will become the best by default :draper2

Shep (okay, maybe not :hmm and Nige can keep me company while you gain WOAT posters from Burnley.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Andre said:


> Like I said before it's just for a laugh. We're all bound to make silly posts at some point (obviously you make them more frequently though :moyes1)


My backing of Hughes was seen as silly too as you pointed out. Bullseye or whatever name he's going by now couldn't get over me backing Hughes while I dared criticise Kean. Yeah, that was a toughie. Hughesy keeping up that tradition of top half finishes whenever he's had a full season, although QPR was a disaster and would've taken them down. Just don't give him a wad of cash and he's superb!


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Yeah I'm fairly certain that we were the only ones who backed Hughes to do well at Stoke while everyone else said he would take them down or struggle. It's funny how things work out.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Was really half expecting a positive di canio post from me somewhere in that wall of shame. In my defense the mad bastard could talk a good game, shame he was quite literally batshit crazy insane.



Andre said:


> Well at least the other fitba thread will become the best by default :draper2
> 
> Shep (okay, maybe not :hmm and Nige can keep me company while you gain WOAT posters from Burnley.


I'm waiting to see how we handle a bottom half team at home before getting ahead of myself. On the plus side it means I can make the thread titles of the other leagues thread entirely sunderland or norwich based oyet


btw since im too lazy to pm you seabs : diakite pls







(thx rus)


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Andre said:


> You never really post too many strong opinions though. It's hard to dig up bad posts when you just copy and paste shite from red cafe :moyes2


:lmao I never usually look at the football forums on redcafe.

im pretty sure I was adamant that I didnt want Mourinho, and I was of the opinion that Moyes should be given time as long as we qualified for the champions league.


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I didn't dig that far back Shep, although if you give me a minute I'm sure I can find something... :hmm:

EDIT: I found something. I can post it while conveniently shoe horning in the fact that I was correct again :brodgers

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/16075490-post3950.html

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/16076034-post3963.html


----------



## Shepard

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

By all means, if you look hard enough you'll probably find me condemning the sacking of MoN at the time too even though looking back we were pretty shit under him and he defs had to go. I don't doubt your ability to dig up some ancient stuff :lol

I think the two times I've totally lost hope in us this year (Swansea 4-0 and losing to West Ham @ home) we've then turned in good performances to change my mind. Twats :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

damn, i didnt even get quoted

I thought moyes sucked waaaaaaay back too!






after andre explained it......

also lol @ united ruining football by spending so much on players


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*Wow Andre doing some serious ego trippin.*



Curry said:


> A bit over the top, no? Reminds me of when Wilshere was going to be one of the best midfielders in the world for a decade, or Joe Hart one of the best keepers in the world for a decade.


*Who will be then? Not like there's a ton of really great LBs these days.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Apart from the fact that I pointed out that I thought United would finish top four. I'm clearly not perfect :moyes8

Nice to see you skip over the part where you said Stoke would be fucked without Pulis :brodgers


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*I prefer to focus on calling Chelsea going out of the Champions League at the group stage last season, Liverpool making top 4 this season and Atletico winning the Champions League. Has Hughes passed Pulis' best points total with Stoke this season?*


----------



## Curry

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Who will be then? Not like there's a ton of really great LBs these days.*


Would you say Shaw is the best Left back in the world right now? If not, why can't the player(s) better than him stay better? If so, then you're saying an 18 year old can be the best in the world, so the player dethroning Shaw could be 8/9 years old right now.



Seabs said:


> *Has Hughes passed Pulis' best points total with Stoke this season?*


Not so far, but he's only 3 points off.


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Stoke are currently on 44 points under Hughes with three games to go. Finished with 45, 47, 46, 45 and 42 under Pulis. So Hughes has already improved on Pulis' total from last season with games to spare, which goes against this second paragraph:



Seabs said:


> *Well that and the fact he isn't strong enough for this league right now. Hopefully with Rooney out he'll get his chance next season to really shine. Needs some strength though.
> 
> Be interesting to hear why Pulis left. Stoke should be worried for next season. They're not a team of good players but Pulis gets them playing well collectively. Be difficult for another manager to do that. 2nd longest serving manager in the league now just over 2 years. Madness.*


It's just a bit of fun though.


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*Hughes has got them more points than I thought he would then. My point about Pulis being a top manager is still in tact at least :lenny*


Curry said:


> Would you say Shaw is the best Left back in the world right now? If not, why can't the player(s) better than him stay better? If so, then you're saying an 18 year old can be the best in the world, so the player dethroning Shaw could be 8/9 years old right now.


*Not even gonna bother with the 2nd half which makes no sense. For me he's the best LB in the Premier League right now if you remember that a defender should be able to defend (hence why he's better than Baines). Enrique can't defend, Flanagan is too early to judge but he's been top notch at LB, Clichy/Kolarov are both weaker and so is Gibbs. That's about it for good LBs in this league. Alba is probably better now but not by a whole lot and he's the best LB in Spain along with Luis and the gap between them and Shaw isn't huge. Alaba is strong but he still doesn't set such a high standard that Shaw is really far away from. Pretty sure there's nobody in Italy so yeah he's right up there despite the poor selection of great LBs around these days. I didn't even say he was the best LB in the world right now anyway, I said he'd be right up there as he gets better which I don't see any reason why that is farfetched given how good he is already. *


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

you also predicted chelsea would win the title andre

haha hahahaha ha

haha haa

ha

:duck


























:jose :terry1 enaldo


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Pulis is not a top manager. A decent manager who can take teams to a certain level? Certainly. I reckon he could take basically any average team to safety in the prem. However, much like Moyes his tactics have a certain glass ceiling. That is why Pulis couldn't improve Stoke over the long term despite having a large net spend.

I also beat Moz in a debate concerning who would win the prem. It was far easier arguing for Mourinho's Chelsea than anyone else. I didn't even mention Liverpool :jose :brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Tbf, literally no one saw a Liverpool title chase before the season began, only the regular deluded Liverpool fans (DA). Top 4 was a good shout, but not winning it. 

All this talk about Pulis really makes me hope for a Chelsea win on Sunday, followed by Pulis making Liverpool drop points. :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

we may not win the title, BUT, we could still ruin it for the entire nation hoping for a liverpool win



go city


----------



## Curry

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *For me he's the best LB in the Premier League right now if you remember that a defender should be able to defend (hence why he's better than Baines). Enrique can't defend, Flanagan is too early to judge but he's been top notch at LB, Clichy/Kolarov are both weaker and so is Gibbs. That's about it for good LBs in this league. *


Enrique gets a mention and Azpilicueta doesn't? You could say he's naturally a right back but he has been playing left back all season and playing well.



> _*Alba is probably better now but not by a whole lot and he's the best LB in Spain along with Luis and the gap between them and Shaw isn't huge. Alaba is strong but he still doesn't set such a high standard that Shaw is really far away from. Pretty sure there's nobody in Italy so yeah he's right up there despite the poor selection of great LBs around these days.*_


My point was why couldn't Alba, Luis and Alaba still be better than Shaw in 2/3 years?




> * I didn't even say he was the best LB in the world right now anyway, I said he'd be right up there as he gets better which I don't see any reason why that is farfetched given how good he is already.*


Your exact words were: 


> _*someone who will be the best LB in the world for the next decade*_


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Jose to play a weakened team.. Well fuck.


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I wonder if any of these current left back discussion posts will feature on next years wall of shame :hmm:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Javier Garrido will be one of the worst LB's next season.

There, one for your WALL OF FAME.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I had half turned on Moyes when Rooney came on against Swansea.


----------



## Andre

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

He doesn't even get a game these days tbleroy. Martin Olsson has had a good season (probably our POTS, not that he has much competition) and Gary Do hasn't really featured much this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

best left, right, baby and centre back, is azpi

:azpi


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/23/manchester-united-edinson-cavani-cesc-fabregas



> Manchester United intend to plough ahead with their transfer business during the potentially long process of waiting for a new manager to start – almost three months in Louis van Gaal's case – and their extensive inquiries include exploring the possibility of whether Paris Saint-Germain might sell Edinson Cavani.
> 
> United confidently expect to close a deal of around £30m for Luke Shaw, offering the teenage Southampton full-back a lucrative financial package that could be worth as much as £100,000-a-week over five years. The offer will be difficult for Chelsea to match bearing in mind their issues over keeping in line with Uefa's financial fair play rules. Ed Woodward, United's chief executive, has been made aware that Cavani might be available and is also tempted to look again at Cesc Fábregas's position at Barcelona, despite the unsatisfactory way it turned out when they tried to sign him last summer.
> 
> Although United were accused of handling the process badly at the time, the club remain convinced that Fábregas was keen to join them only for the proposed move to break down because of the politics and sensitivities that surround his association with Barcelona. Their interest is sustained in part because Robin van Persie, Fábregas's close friend, has reported that the former Arsenal midfielder wanted the move to happen, using the striker as an intermediary, and Woodward was told exactly the same by the relevant agents.
> 
> United failed with bids of £25m and £30m, as well as making a verbal offer in the region of £35m, and could not persuade Fábregas to go public or try to force the issue. This time they will approach it more cautiously but, again, with the sense that both Fábregas and Barcelona are more open to the idea than their public utterances might lead people to suspect.
> 
> What is increasingly clear is that United realise they will have to spend significant sums of money if one of Van Gaal or Carlo Ancelotti, the two managers uppermost in their thoughts, is to repair the damage that was caused in the David Moyes era. The team, who are out of next season's Champions League, lie seventh in the Premier League, 23 points off the top, and are about to be deposed as champions.
> 
> Woodward is confident that two deals have already provisionally been put in place, though those names have not been revealed. Their interest is known in several high-calibre players such as Marco Reus and Ilkay Gundogan at Borussia Dortmund, Toni Kroos at Bayern Munich and Sporting Lisbon's William Carvalho.
> 
> Chelsea were considered favourites to land Shaw, a lifelong Chelsea supporter whose parents live near the club's Cobham training centre in Surrey. Yet the terms plus the lure of becoming Patrice Evra's instant successor at left-back have boosted confidence at Old Trafford that the 18-year-old England prospect will join, becoming the highest paid teenager in English football.
> 
> The priority for United is in midfield, as well as finding replacements for the departing Nemanja Vidic and Rio Ferdinand, but United have already held preliminary talks to ascertain whether Cavani might be prised away from PSG. The fee would be high, potentially £60m for a 27-year-old, in complete contrast to the policy that existed at Old Trafford a few years ago whereby the club simply would not countenance, post-Dimitar Berbatov, paying huge amounts for a player of that age.
> 
> Cavani signed from Napoli for £52.7m last summer, making him the sixth most expensive player in the world. His introduction to Ligue 1 was hugely impressive at first but the Uruguayan's form has diminished in the second part of the season and he was unable to exert any real influence in either leg of the Champions League quarter-final against Chelsea.
> 
> Although United are not short of forwards, the reason for their interest is two-fold. First, there is a recognition at Old Trafford that the team have lacked dynamism and need an injection of directness and pace in attack. Second, Woodward wants to bring a superstar to the club and his ambition of bringing Cristiano Ronaldo back to Manchester seems a long way away.
> 
> Whoever takes over from Ryan Giggs – who will hold his first press conference as interim manager on Friday – will be involved in the process as soon as it becomes possible. In Ancelotti's case, the earliest that could happen would be the end of May. However, United have to establish the chance of him leaving Real Madrid and a lot depends on how his team finish the season.
> 
> For Van Gaal, it would be even longer, as he prepares to take Holland to the World Cup finals. United, deliberating between the two, intend to make their first approaches in the next two weeks.
> 
> The debate over Adnan Januzaj's international future appears to have been settled after the Belgium coach, Marc Wilmots, took to Twitter to announce the teenager has committed himself to the land of his birth. The 19-year-old – who was born in Brussels to Kosovar-Albanian parents – is eligible to play for up to five countries, with Turkey and England also believed to have registered an interest. However, with Belgium preparing to take part in their first World Cup finals since 2002, Wilmost has confirmed that Januzaj will be avaialble for selection in Brazil.


So...When did the Guardian turn into the fucking Sun.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

:lol United PR campaign in full effect.

Look at all these top, top players we've been linked too!!!!! Now give us those season ticket renewals.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

£30m is a fair price for an 18 year old, but I do agree given the likely mileage you'd get out of Shaw it's a fee that pays itself the more he progresses, barring a horrific injury of some sort. Don't like the £100,000 a week figure, if only because it immediately sets a minimum figure he'll never earn under again at the club and would worry me about the extent he'd be paid in 3-5 years. I get Seabs' point that it's not 'our' money, but it's still setting a precedent to me in terms of staggeringly high wages for players of all ages.



Rockhead said:


> Gonna be a shame we won't get one next season when Norwich get relegated, and Andre has to put himself in the WALL OF SHAME, because no one else will be posting in the mythical ENGLISH LOWER LEAGUES THREAD.


*Ahem. I'mma make a Conference North/Evo Stick thread and you can all pick some team out of a hat to follow.



Andre said:


> Yeah I'm fairly certain that we were the only ones who backed Hughes to do well at Stoke while everyone else said he would take them down or struggle. It's funny how things work out.


It might have been in the chatbox here, but I'm sure I defended/backed Hughes to some extent. Might not have been in direct relation to the Stoke gig, but rather a general comment of his abilities. Ever since his Wales stint I've always had the view he's a very capable and adept manager, reinforced by his work at Blackburn and now Stoke. He is limited in terms of poor judgement in the transfer market and not having the nous to contend with egos at the bigger clubs, but he's a very capable manager and it's not a surprise to see him show promise with another middle sized club.



Rockhead said:


> Tbf, literally no one saw a Liverpool title chase before the season began, only the regular deluded Liverpool fans (DA). Top 4 was a good shout, but not winning it.


I can attest to this because if I had forseen them as a viable threat I wouldn't have made a name change bet revolving around them winning the league :$


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Still think Shaw will go to Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Don't want Cavani.

Give me the young boy shaw :wenger and just give him young's wage so young can go and work as a roadie for some shitty brit hippidy hop star.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

we dont need no stinkin shaw

we have rapeface azpilacueta


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Cavani, do not want. No way PSG would sell, he's their next main man as Ibra is getting on. Fabregas rumours again :moyes1

can Ed Woodward please fuck off? Useless muppet. He should've been flicked when Moyes was.

tempt Roma for Strootman tbh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Andre said:


> Rush with those GOAT predictions. I hope he bet on it this time, unlike when he correctly predicted the bottom three in 12/13.


:draper2


I didn't bet on it though. Have been winning money betting on the Primera Division, and the Primeira Liga though. God bless Argentina and Portugal and god bless them good odds :brodgers


----------



## kusksu

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Renegade™ said:


> Cavani, do not want. No way PSG would sell, he's their next main man as Ibra is getting on. Fabregas rumours again :moyes1
> 
> can Ed Woodward please fuck off? Useless muppet. He should've been flicked when Moyes was.
> 
> *tempt Roma for Strootman tbh*.


He had a really bad injury though this year. Would be a risk.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

United are taking a bit of a risk with these huge wages. Do they now have to use the Rooney scale? Good signing if they actually get it done though. Seems a way to gazump any potential Chelsea offer like we did with Johnson a few years back.

United are forever linked with Cavani. He doesn't seem to fancy big games, and I'm pretty sure the links will be nothing. Up front, United are well enough off. Welbeck performed well at the back end of last year when RVP was out, plus you have RVP and Rooney.



Seabs said:


> *Hughes has got them more points than I thought he would then. My point about Pulis being a top manager is still in tact at least :lenny*
> 
> *Not even gonna bother with the 2nd half which makes no sense. For me he's the best LB in the Premier League right now if you remember that a defender should be able to defend (hence why he's better than Baines). Enrique can't defend, Flanagan is too early to judge but he's been top notch at LB, Clichy/Kolarov are both weaker and so is Gibbs. That's about it for good LBs in this league. Alba is probably better now but not by a whole lot and he's the best LB in Spain along with Luis and the gap between them and Shaw isn't huge. Alaba is strong but he still doesn't set such a high standard that Shaw is really far away from. Pretty sure there's nobody in Italy so yeah he's right up there despite the poor selection of great LBs around these days. I didn't even say he was the best LB in the world right now anyway, I said he'd be right up there as he gets better which I don't see any reason why that is farfetched given how good he is already. *


Don't agree with the analysis on Enrique. Defensively he's quite decent because of his pace and size. When he lacks confidence then he starts to defend like he has tourettes, but apart from that he's pretty good for a player who essentially has one leg. Flanagan's also got a lot to learn in general, as shown by the way he just let Snodgrass jump all over him on Sunday.

I think Moreno has a better all-round game than Shaw at this stage from what I've seen of Sevilla, but he's also got a couple of years on him iirc. I also don't watch Sevilla all that often, so this could be entirely wrong.

Sturridge back in training. More important than anything else posted in this thread for yonks. :lenny


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Di Marzio is saying Evra has been offered an extension to his contract, i'd be fine with that if Buttner was leaving and Evra would be used as a backup.


Also the independent are saying van Gaal would want Keane as his assistant manager, not sure if two very dominant personalities could work together like that, Giggs would probably be a better choice in my opinion.


----------



## Saviorxx

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

A future PL champion...


----------



## haribo

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I still have no fucking clue why we're linked with Cavani.



http://www.paddypower.com/bet/footb...anent-Signing-6872764.html?force_racing_css=N

soon :heskeymania


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



reDREDD said:


> we dont need no stinkin shaw
> 
> we have rapeface *azpilacueta*


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*






:moyes5


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



united_07 said:


> Di Marzio is saying Evra has been offered an extension to his contract, i'd be fine with that if Buttner was leaving and Evra would be used as a backup.
> 
> 
> Also the independent are saying van Gaal would want Keane as his assistant manager, not sure if two very dominant personalities could work together like that, Giggs would probably be a better choice in my opinion.


Van Gaal and Keane would be epic.

Every senior player would be dropped by October, with the exception of RVP. It would likely be an improvement. Keane would probably beat the fuck out of Carrick and Cleverley in pre-season. When you actually listen to what happened with Keane towards the end of his United tenure, even from Ferguson's perspective, it actually sounds like something I'd love to see happen to the current squad. He'd be in jail by the turn of the year, probably for murdering Van Gaal.

I don't think Giggs will be much of a manager, not really sure why, just gut instinct. He should encourage good football though.

I actually think out of THE CLASS, that Butt, Scholes and obviously GNEV would be the best managers. 

Phil Neville genuinely comes across as simple.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



BoJaNNNNN said:


>


Give it up, Dave. The masses have spoken.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*










apparently next season's kit. buttons aside it looks real nice


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Van Gaal and Keane together? :lol

Could be the total opposite comedy to what we've witnessed this season :moyes1

but I'd expect to see better on the pitch atleast.

saw a great quote earlier - we took Moyes out of Everton, but we couldn't take the Everton out of Moyes. Perfect way to describe it. He was still trying to be hard to beat, instead of trying to beat whoever. And that just didn't work here.

Cavani spec is annoyingly repetitive, we won't get him tbf.


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Curry said:


> Enrique gets a mention and Azpilicueta doesn't? You could say he's naturally a right back but he has been playing left back all season and playing well.
> 
> 
> 
> My point was why couldn't Alba, Luis and Alaba still be better than Shaw in 2/3 years?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your exact words were:


*Azpi isn't a LB but yeah he's done well there.

Your missing the point that Shaw is younger than all of them and most likely has more room for improvement because of his age. Plus you still haven't told me all these LBs who are better than him right now and haven't reached their peak yet either.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Amy Lewis ‏@SkySportsAmy 7m
Platini says he "believes" no clubs will be banned from next season's Champions League for breaching financial rules.

Amy Lewis ‏@SkySportsAmy 6m
UEFA point out that he is not part of the process and there could still be bans. #SSN

it's like blind leading the fucking blind.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Kiz said:


> apparently next season's kit. buttons aside it looks real nice


Buttons on a football shirt are so annoying to look at, why is this becoming a thing damn it.


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Azpi isn't a LB but yeah he's done well there.
> 
> Your missing the point that Shaw is younger than all of them and most likely has more room for improvement because of his age. Plus you still haven't told me all these LBs who are better than him right now and haven't reached their peak yet either.*


English Seabs, do you comprehend it? Curry's point as he stated was "why couldn't Alba, Luis and Alaba still be better than Shaw in 2/3 years?" ie yes Shaw will get better, are the blokes in front of him suddenly going to become shit/the slightest improvement in Shaw combined with lack of improvement from them going to equal Shaw being the best LB in the world?


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*My point is he isn't far off the supposed best LBs in the world right now and he's only going to shorten that gap, hence why me saying he'll be one of the best LBs in the world in coming years isn't wrong. Yes the others could also improve but they're not 18 and they're much closer to their peak age right now so it's less likely than Shaw improving at a faster rate in coming years because of his age.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Only buttons I like are Cadburys. Even then I still prefer Magic Stars.


That is my contribution today. Carry on.


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Shaw should do the right thing and rip up the United contract in front of Woodward and say, "I wait for Chelsea" :terry1

Or even better; "I only join United to play for Davey Moyes".

Why Shaw is speaking like English is not his first language I have not figured out yet.


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *My point is he isn't far off the supposed best LBs in the world right now and he's only going to shorten that gap, hence why me saying he'll be one of the best LBs in the world in coming years isn't wrong. Yes the others could also improve but they're not 18 and they're much closer to their peak age right now so it's less likely than Shaw improving at a faster rate in coming years because of his age.*


one of? i seem to recall...



Seabs said:


> *£30m to have someone who will be the best LB in the world for the next decade*


you saying the best.

The issue isn't the fact that Shaw is good/will be one of the best LBs around. Issue is just about being pedantic about what you said :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Joel said:


> Shaw should do the right thing and rip up the United contract in front of Woodward and say, "I wait for Chelsea" :terry1


Or we can invoke the precedent of Shawn Michaels/Chris Benoit and have Pardew spark Shaw out with a headbutt and Torres signs the contract.

I would laugh until cry.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Joel said:


> Shaw should do the right thing and rip up the United contract in front of Woodward and say, "I wait for Chelsea" :terry1
> 
> Or even better; "I only join United to play for Davey Moyes".
> 
> Why Shaw is speaking like English is not his first language I have not figured out yet.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

If Flanagan counts as a left back then so does Azpilicueta. Flanagan has only played there this season.



Kiz said:


> Amy Lewis ‏@SkySportsAmy 7m
> Platini says he "believes" no clubs will be banned from next season's Champions League for breaching financial rules.
> 
> Amy Lewis ‏@SkySportsAmy 6m
> UEFA point out that he is not part of the process and there could still be bans. #SSN
> 
> it's like blind leading the fucking blind.


Sounds like UEFA just want to put Platini in a home.


----------



## haribo

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



> Manchester United have taken Sunderland defender Louis Laing on trial. Laing is searching for a new club as he been informed he will not be handed a new deal at Sunderland when his contract expires this summer.


er.. ok :aries2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Since I got wrongly banned for trying to moderate the forum, my quick thoughts on the EFC vs MUFC game, I'll keep it short since it was ages ago..

Roberto Martinez trolled David Moyes so hard. He tactically pulled his pants down and sent him out to the centre circle for the entire Goodison crowd to point and laugh at.

Moyes tried to come across as an actual football genius by playing a possession game to prevent us from playing our normal game and get one up on Bobby. Martinez had him off by playing a 4-4-2/4-4-1-1 counter-attacking formation and we killed them. It could have easily been 4 or 5 for us. 



Renegade™ said:


> saw a great quote earlier - we took Moyes out of Everton, but we couldn't take the Everton out of Moyes. Perfect way to describe it. He was still trying to be hard to beat, instead of trying to beat whoever. And that just didn't work here.


Hello, Renegade.

Can you do me a favour and let me know what you mean by "we couldn't take the Everton out of Moyes"?

I'm going to assume you're talking about his mentality which is only suitable for plucky little Everton, so I will continue to talk about it from here: 

You see, it's not an Everton mentality that Moyes took to Old Trafford, Moyes took a Moyes mentality with him. It's been the same since he was at Preston and he had the same mentality during his entire tenure at Everton.

Now, let's talk Martinez and his mentality. Bobby thinks Everton can win the league and plays attacking football. Surely that is an Everton mentality? Or do you think that because Moyes was happy to avoid relegation during his time here and he was severely negative with his tactics, that is an Everton mentality?

Moyes aim for Everton at the start of the season: Hit 40 points and build from there.

Roberto's aim for Everton at the start of the season: 71 points and qualify for the Champions League. 

We're currently sitting on 69 points with 3 games to go, 1 point behind 4th, 5 points behind City in 3rd place (we still play them at Goodison), and we're currently 6 points behind Chelsea. If we beat Southampton and Liverpool beat Chelsea, we'll be 3 points behind Chelsea in 2nd place with 2 games to go.

So, what I'm trying to say for the TL;DR brigade, Moyes didn't fail at United because he had an Everton mentality, he failed because he had a Moyes mentality. The same mentality that had me and many Evertonians wanting Moyes out since 2009.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

To replace Ferdinand obviously. :moyes2


----------



## obby

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

God I hope these Cavani rumors aren't true. We don't need another striker ffs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

beggars can't be choosers. van persie and the little mexican poo out the door.


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*Ok then if Shaw won't be the best LB in the world for the next decade then who will? *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Ok then if Shaw won't be the best LB in the world for the next decade then who will? *


redead when he finally gets his big break with chelvitesse against liverpool


----------



## Shepard

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



haribo said:


> er.. ok :aries2


ha, i remember when he was the next big thing to come out of our academy. iirc he got a first team debut aaaages ago but then just kept getting fucked over by injury and the fact we go through a few managers a season. Probably end up leading to nothing b/c last I heard he was on trial at blackburn and didn't impress but good for him if something does.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Kiz said:


> redead when he finally gets his big break with chelvitesse against liverpool


i wish i had the pace to play fullback

nah i'll be strictly holding the line as a CB

JT's injury is my big break :mark:


----------



## Goku

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Ok then if Shaw won't be the best LB in the world for the next decade then who will? *












????????


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Seabs said:


> *Ok then if Shaw won't be the best LB in the world for the next decade then who will? *


who do you think is the best LB in the world right now? Personally i'd go with Alaba. Only 21 and he's a weapon.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

cant believe everyone forgot alaba

hes easily the best in the world right now asides from evra


----------



## Goku

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I think Pep fancies him as a holding midfield player. That would be GENIUS


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

i always thought bayern could use more holding midfielders

robben and neuer as holding mids :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



> Pilib de Brún ‏@Malachians 46m
> Interviewed Eamonn Holmes earlier who met with Fergie today. Utd looking for something short term, want Giggs to take over in 3 yrs.
> 
> Pilib de Brún ‏@Malachians 47m
> Also said Fergie wants Gary Neville back at the club.


would be good to get Gary back in some capacity 


also the MEN say they have more developments in the manager chase at 10:30pm, most likely will be nothing though


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*










he'll be the best left back btw


----------



## Goku

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



reDREDD said:


> i always thought bayern could use more holding midfielders
> 
> robben and neuer as holding mids :mark:


Did you hear we signed a holding midfield player for free in the summer?


----------



## Green Light

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Reading that quote makes it sound like Eamonn Holmes met with Fergie about taking over the job short-term.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*



Slient Alarm said:


> Everton win 7 or 8 in a row to get into fourth and then shit themselves as soon as they get there.
> 
> Hardy-Har-Har.














Seabs said:


> *Sounding desperate much. Although tbf you've leaped above Mozza in my quest to remove Joel from power so there's that. My #1 pick is still getting Joel to replace Joel and thus confusing Joel into a coma.
> 
> 
> love you really you exotic babycake*


But you're saying there is still a chance?

GERRRRRRRIIIIIIIINNNNN THERE












kingfunkel said:


> The hype around Barkley is annoying me now, he's a god according to pundits and the media














Slient Alarm said:


> Moyes booed while getting off the coach at Goodison. I want him gone from United as soon as possible but Christ, I hope he wins today and finishes those fucking cunts chance of fourth.












Can't be assed searching further through the thread.

also inb4 I get banned


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Green Light said:


> Reading that quote makes it sound like Eamonn Holmes met with Fergie about taking over the job short-term.


couldnt be much worse than :moyes2


----------



## Silver C

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Van Gaal seems to be somewhat mentally unstable. Too put it lightly.

http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/list...out-louis-van-gaal-man-utds-next-manager.html

If this is true, then he will be perfect for United, atleast for the time being. What the players need now is a steady whip lashing at their ankles egging them on. Though Moyes was also primarily at fault, he was just too nice a manager.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Moyes wasn't too nice, he was just shit.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Being nice and being shit aren't really two different things when managing top clubs.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

I've a feeling Alaba's going to do a Bale and get continually pushed forward until he's basically a winger since he's so good going forward. 

In terms of pure defensive prowess I feel Shaw will be the best LB around within the next 5 years.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

That too.


----------



## Joel

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*



ROUSEY said:


> also inb4 I get banned


All in good time, Mozza. All in good time.

United doing the right thing. Go with someone who has experienced working at a massive club and stick Giggs or G. Neville with him. In 3 or 4 years when the experienced guy leaves, there's no massive changes.

One of Moyes' biggest mistakes was getting rid of a lot of the backroom staff.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

van gaal's always been a nutter. he gets on the bad side of the board room of basically every club he's been at. he'd probably murder the glazers


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

http://www.standard.co.uk/sport/football/tottenham-weigh-up-gamble-on-david-moyes-9281480.html
:duck


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Kiz said:


> van gaal's always been a nutter. he gets on the bad side of the board room of basically every club he's been at. he'd probably murder the glazers


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

You laugh now, Rousey. Everton still won't get fourth though and then you'll tumble down the table next season when you have to cope with Europa League and all those loan players go home.

Look what Moyes has done, I'm reduced to bantering with an Everton supporter, for fucks sake .


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



> Christian Machowski ‏@Christian_ESEM 3h
> Klopp on #MUFC rumours: "Everything has been said, very few of it actually by me, but put as if I had said it."
> 
> Christian Machowski ‏@Christian_ESEM 3h
> More Klopp: "..to reject something when there is no enquiry, it is rather embarrassing for me as a human being."
> 
> Christian Machowski ‏@Christian_ESEM 3h
> More Klopp: "I really like United, but I am still very very happy here, as there are about 1,000 reasons why you can work here really well."


----------



## Curry

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27151054

Ramires misses the rest of the season. Guess the Chelsea team will be even weaker than planned.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Kiz said:


> van gaal's always been a nutter.  he gets on the bad side of the board room of basically every club he's been at. he'd probably murder the glazers


Haha, probably. But I very much doubt that Van Gaal is a long-term option for United. I think he's probably a short-term option while Utd figure who truly is 'The Chosen One'? Can't get it wrong again haha.


----------



## united_07

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Just seen this going round, a fairly long interview with van Gaal, and how he likes to set out a team

http://jeddavies.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Louis-Van-Gaal-interview.pdf


----------



## seabs

*Re: Sailing Disccusion Thread*

*I mentioned getting Neville on board as Assistant the other day so I'd be delighted with him assisting Van Gaal and being promoted up after a few seasons. Sounds like he isn't a total tactical bum on commentary too. I know he said he'd like to manage Utd one day on Twitter but he's also laughed at the idea of being a manager during commentary too and that Sky Sports gig he has is super kushty for him right now.*



Rush said:


> who do you think is the best LB in the world right now? Personally i'd go with Alaba. Only 21 and he's a weapon.


*Probably either Alaba or Alba. I don't think Shaw's that far behind them even at 18 though.*


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Neville is great for Skysports, would hate for him to leave. Isn't Giggs the one being touted as the long term manager anyway?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Neville is suffering from second season syndrome. He talk a lot of crap these days.

His opinions on diving are ridiculous.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

People still think G Neville is some kind of tactical genius just because he talked over a dive compilation video? :torres


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

He's still the best pundit they have. :draper2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Ramires is such a dumb cunt. These last 2 or so weeks have been so shit for Chelsea, I mean we can still win Champions League and whatever, but all these injuries and suspensions are signs that GOD HATES CHELSEA


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



Curry said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27151054
> 
> Ramires misses the rest of the season. Guess the Chelsea team will be even weaker than planned.


Nice consistency from the FA after Toure/Rooney/Fellaini earlier in the season, joke as usual. Ramires needs to change his attitude though, he had a great first half of the season, playing almost every minute of every game but if he's not going to be reliable, Jose will lose the faith he currently has with him. Hopefully he comes back next season like he started in 2013, same with Oscar. 

Either way, I don't think Ramires should have played on Sunday. It's going to be a combination of Lampard/Matic/Mikel or maybe all three.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

god is just jelly of jose


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



steamed hams said:


> People still think G Neville is some kind of tactical genius just because he talked over a dive compilation video? :torres


Oi, you'll see the class of 92 are taking over :whatasexyman

:gnev


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Beckham to buy United and relocate them to Miami.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

oops dem double posts


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Miamichester United Soccer Club :fergie



ROUSEY said:


> *Hello, Renegade.
> 
> Can you do me a favour and let me know what you mean by "we couldn't take the Everton out of Moyes"?*


Hello, ROUSEY.

I meant that his mentality was such at Everton and he brought it with him to Utd, instead of needing to change and adapt to the attacking, winning culture we are used to. Not that it's Everton's mentality anymore.

So calm down son 8*D


----------



## Humph

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



> Wenger on Diaby: "He had a little groin problem after [under-21] game so will not be available on Monday


Incredible.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Are we sure Diaby isn't just working one of these 'injured at work?' compensation claims now? Bloke has more health concerns than that hypochondriac from Scrubs.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

yaya fit, only silva, navas and nasty not fit

joe
zab vinny demi kolarov
garcinho
nasri yaya jojo
kun

what i'd like to see. dzeko/negredo seems pointless because palace will sit deep and just isolate whichever plays. play fast, fluid football around the box and work it through. hit em quick.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Quotes from Giggsy's first press conference:


> Norwich are fighting for something. It’s dangerous because they’re fighting for their lives. We won’t underestimate them.
> 
> We’re Man United, we’re at home and I expect to win. I want the home fans to have something to shout about.





> On the style of play: 'It's going to be my philosophy, Man United's philosophy. I want the players to play with passion, speed, tempo, imagination - all the things I expect of a Man United player.
> 
> 'But most of all, enjoy it. We have three home games at Old Trafford where our form hasn't been great. I want to see goals, see tackles.'


kadakadakada Oh Giggsy, 

Now that's what a Manchester United manager should sound like (Or at least "Try" or "Aspire" to sound like).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

*Howard

Coleman Stones Alcaraz Baines

McCarthy Barry

BarcaLid Naismith Barkley

Lukaku*​
23-1 to Ebeprton



Renegade™;33370009 said:


> Hello, ROUSEY.
> 
> I meant that his mentality was such at Everton and he brought it with him to Utd, instead of needing to change and adapt to the attacking, winning culture we are used to. Not that it's Everton's mentality anymore.
> 
> So calm down son 8*D


Hi Renegade,

many thanks for the reply, I just wanted to clarify you were talking about what I thought you was.

xx


----------



## Rush

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



ADH said:


> Incredible.





Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Are we sure Diaby isn't just working one of these 'injured at work?' compensation claims now? Bloke has more health concerns than that hypochondriac from Scrubs.












god bless Diaby, giving physios work since 2006


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

What the hell. Is that even possible


----------



## Kiz

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

no. it's all a lie.


----------



## Ruckus

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Tragic. Had the potential to become a top player. Majestic to watch on his day.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*



ROUSEY said:


> Hi Renegade,
> 
> many thanks for the reply, I just wanted to clarify you were talking about what I thought you was.
> 
> xx


Hi ROUSEY,

you're welcome for the reply, and I'm glad you understand what I was getting at now

xxxxx

ps - both our beloved clubs are no longer "stuck with Moyes" :moyes2

Giggs' presser was great, nice that he did thank Moyes for the coaching role but it's good to hear he wants us to get out there and attack attack attack like we should at Old Trafford.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Much appreciated, buddy.

Speaking of Moyes though...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DAVEY :hb

I hope you enjoy eating your birthday cake off of the community shield.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: It's over. He drowned in an ocean of shit.*

Apparently Moyes ended up with £7 million as a settlement. Probably at home doing this right now...










Anyway, now that his reign of terror is over. We welcome the brain trust!










And Phil Neville.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Damn me and Big Dave almost share the same birthday, one day off. I'm sure this means something.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Spurs want to give him a birthday gift. To quote,

*"If Tottenham decide to pursue a long-term fix for a lack of silverware and Champions League football, Moyes has proven he can bring stability and success to a relatively big club."*

What?


----------



## Curry

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Moyes pulling a Ridgewell and working for his true club to destroy all of their rivals from the inside.


----------



## obby

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

PAUL SCHOLES


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

who would a young player look up to and be more motivated to be coached by...








or











.....:moyes7


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*










"Stop passing to feet. PLAY IT HERE! HERE!"


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

I reckon Giggs and scholes will be a huge success unfortunately, I just hope to god we win the league this season before United get they're act together.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Y'all never deserved someone as wonderful as Steve Round.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Moyes, Round and Lumsden aka the three stooges.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Next season is going to be exciting as hell. As many as 5 teams may challenge for the League, even though ultimately it might come down to Chelsea and City.


----------



## Rush

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

City, Chelsea, Liverpool and who are the other 2? :brodgers because lel at arsenal challenging, United still have a bunch of shite in their squad, Spurs are still without a manager and Everton will need a properly good striker if they can't get Lukaku again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

I concur, its gonna be those three challenging again, and Arsenal FAKING a title challenge. United may need more than a season to make top 4 again, the got some shit in that squad, and need a bit of a rebuild. Hopefully if Everton just miss out on fourth this season, they do it next season. Will be tough, especially if they get enamored by the pressures of Europa.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

happy bday :moyes2

guy looks like he's aged about 5 years in the 10 months he had with us :moyes1

really hope for a positive performance tonight. Norwich are playing well the last few games and we've been garbage at home most of the season, so I'm not particularly confident.

DDG

Rafael Smalling Evans Evra

Carrick Cleverley

Nani Mata Kagawa

Welbeck or Hernandez

Rooney has been poo lately, and rushing him back with dat injection at Everton (as I said, it never works with him) was a mistake, so bench him and give Javi or :welbeck a start to cheer them up


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Dutch paper, De Telegraaf, are saying van Gaal has signed a 3 year deal to become the next United manager, and he'll get a £80m transfer budget (so much for £200m) and they say he'll buy from Germany. They are also reporting that he'll bring Kluivert to be his assistant, as well as a new goalkeeping coach and a physio.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Rush said:


> City, Chelsea, Liverpool and who are the other 2? :brodgers because lel at arsenal challenging, United still have a bunch of shite in their squad, Spurs are still without a manager and Everton will need a properly good striker if they can't get Lukaku again.


Arsenal are going to challenge again until March next season. :wenger

And United... Although, that might be stretching, but with van Gaal--they won't be a mockery and they still have the same bunch of retards that won the title last season. + additions.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



united_07 said:


> Dutch paper, De Telegraaf, are saying van Gaal has signed a 3 year deal to become the next United manager, and he'll get a £80m transfer budget (so much for £200m) and they say he'll buy from Germany. They are also reporting that he'll bring Kluivert to be his assistant, as well as a new goalkeeping coach and a physio.


£80m could buy you another 2 and a bit Fellainis. :brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



> Roberto Mancini is keen to return to English football after struggling to settle in Istanbul with Galatasaray and wants to be considered, despite having previously managed Manchester City.


from the guardian :lmao


also



> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 2m
> More info today about Edinson Cavani too. #MUFC definitely in for him. At least one meeting already in Paris.


dont think he is needed

and 



> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 2m
> However, important to note priority is midfield and centre of defence. #MUFC want Mangala but accept he's almost certainly going to #MCFC
> 
> Daniel Taylor ‏@DTguardian 1m
> In midfield - don't roll your eyes - the player #MUFC want above all is Cesc Fabregas. Deja vu, yes. But their info, they think, is solid


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

the only difference between them are their tactics. terrible people skills and agitators.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

LOLEVERTON

What sort of CIRCUS is Martinez running over there? Maybe GOAL in the other net ffs.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

"Who needs Rodriguez? we have your back four" is tremendous!

Seriously though Everton, pull your fingers out of your arse second half.


----------



## kingfunkel

Ross Barkley is the most overrated player in the Premier league


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

I'm wondering if you talk such bollocks in real life.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



united_07 said:


> from the guardian :lmao
> 
> 
> also
> 
> 
> 
> dont think he is needed
> 
> and


If I had to guess cavani was listed in cf department & talks were happening due to 2-3 of our cf wanting out this summer if Moyes still manager but reckon that might be cooled off now depending on who stays only cf who is likely to go is chicha but love james Wilson take chicha spot in side just to see what like at pl level. Reckon he be a star in pl regardless.

Cesc more attainable this summer then last year but need stop pissing about with silly bids & Woodward trying act like a wise ass going on a urgent transfer buisness from Australia only put in bids of 25m then 30m respectively. Were played along rather not do that this summer again if want him place 35-40m on table see what barca do. Most barca fans seem happy to see the back of him & only 2 years left on his current deal. But I wouldn't be shocked if arsenal came back knocking if cesc really did want to leave barca.

Inigo Martinez of real Sociedad I think more gettable target then Porto Mangala. Inigo Plays high line, very much front foot defender, likes squeeze games, can play out from the back, turns 23 in few weeks. And his left footed van gaal likes left footer to play left cb & right footer to play right cb so jones & smalling cover right cb slot due to then being right footers then Evans covers left cb but need another one there. Wont be a cheap buy but I don't think anyone else interested in him?

Still need a rb, even if it only as back up to rafael or if rafael is the back up. Fed up with seeing cb play there when rafael not available even when doing so again tonight v Norwich. Unless van gaal wants to promote Varela next season but he might be to soon for him as needs a loan move or 2 before hand IMO. 

Worth pointing out that Woodward again at bayern game midweek v Real Madrid. Don't believe anything to do with Carlo ancelotti would suggest me that kroos is reason he was there & Moyes working on that deal or least trying sort something out there this past Monday before he was given the boot. I would say Van gaal as our manager kroos more likely join us this summer then if it was Moyes but it's still highly highly unlikely that he will leave bayern any time soon.

Still need a pacey wide man who can take on a fullback & chip in with a goal/assist. Look to slow in attack these days have no change of pace out wide in our attack from the flanks unless Toni or adnan are playing. I think that under van gaal can see Januzaj being in 11 all time but not sure if play him on rw cutting in on left foot like robben does or play him on lw adding that width more then would cutting in off the lw? Don't see nani or young staying I'm sure now that Moyes gone feel that cab squeeze way back into next season team just like rio & evra want to but id let all 4 guys go if it were me. 

Happy with appointment of van gaal he has his draw backs but his winner first of all. Builds sides up from scratch & lays down the foundations for next manager build on his work. Plays good attacking football heavily based on keeping the ball, like use width & space to his sides benefits & clear out deadwood in side that sticks around & sort out the wannabes who stuck around far to long in this squad. This team needs kick in arse & need some serious work done on squad in the summer. Can't afford piss about this summer like we did last year we need have things in place as early as we can & go again next season. Woodward also need step up this summer him & Moyes between them were farce about spend silly amount money to go again next season want put out powerful message in summer then need all be on same page & pulling out all the stops.

Team for today games v Norwich 
DdG
Smalling vida rio evra
Fletch carrick
Toni Rooney adnan
Welbeck 

Subs - anders, Evans, jones, clev, mata, young & chicha


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Everton, the Premier League's B+ team.

That's a good little spot for them :trips3.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

R.I.P Everton

This is *our* 4th place trophy :fuckedup


----------



## seabs

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

*We get linked with the same players all the time. They're just easy news stories to make up. The Sneijder link will pop back up soon too. Cesc might work playing deeper than he is at Barca but they won't sell him and they'd only listen to offers massively over his current value. Cavani is a total waste of a money and would get massively shown up in the Premier League as the small team bully that he is. *


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

If we spend more than £15m on Lukaku, I'll be disgusted. 

He's utter garbage. He really is dire. Hopefully Spurs come in and offer £30m for him.

Hard to single him out in that performance mind when the other 10 players looked like they made the trip down with the fans at 4am and got bladderd on the coach with them. 

We just didn't show up. It happens especially when it's your third game in 8 games but we move on to next week and try and set it right. We'll beat City next weekend though because that would just be Everton. Lose to Sunderland, beat Arsenal. Lose to Palace, beat Man United, lose to Southampton...

Oh and fuck Michael Oliver, another awful referee from the awful group of referees in this country.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ROUSEY said:


> If we spend more than £15m on Lukaku, I'll be disgusted.
> 
> He's utter garbage. He really is dire. Hopefully Spurs come in and offer £30m for him.
> 
> Hard to single him out in that performance mind when the other 10 players looked like they made the trip down with the fans at 4am and got bladderd on the coach with them.
> 
> We just didn't show up. It happens especially when it's your third game in 8 games but we move on to next week and try and set it right. We'll beat City next weekend though because that would just be Everton. Lose to Sunderland, beat Arsenal. Lose to Palace, beat Man United, lose to Southampton...
> 
> Oh and fuck Michael Oliver, another awful referee from the awful group of referees in this country.


saving this for future use when everyone asks why chelsea let lukaku when it inevitably happens


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

He can't hold the ball up, he can't pass the ball and he can't control it.

He's good when you're counter-attacking and you play through balls through for him but when you're playing teams you're expected to keep the ball against and pass the ball through, he just gives the ball away time after time again because the ball just bounces off him or he under hits his passes so they go straight to a defender.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*


----------



## Cliffy

If it makes you feel any better, blues look they're going down aswell. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

team vs norwich



> De Gea; Jones, Vidic (c), Ferdinand, Evra; Valencia, Carrick, Cleverley, Kagawa; Welbeck, Rooney.
> subs: Lindegaard, Smalling, Mata, Chicharito, Nani, Young, Fletcher


no fellaini then....


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

YES HULL

SHAYYNNNNNNNE LONG


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

so gyan riggs can't find room for januwazyazyay or mata and there's no mass protests ala the moyesiah.

:duck


----------



## haribo

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Master of counting Mark Lawrenson said:


> You just know Manchester United are going to win their three remaining games after sacking David Moyes.


:duck


Giggs picking Cleverley, Ferdinand and Rooney :duck


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Kiz said:


> so gyan riggs can't find room for januwazyazyay or mata and there's no mass protests ala the moyesiah.
> 
> :duck


Giggs doesnt play any of the players that Moyes gave debuts to...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Nevermind Cleverley, Rooney and Rio. His worst decision is picking Vidic and giving him the armband. That cunt stopped caring months ago. Disgraceful decision to pick him.

Well, all the excitement surrounding Giggs and co lasted a day or two. Get a proper manager in here, pronto.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Fuck you Giggs. GTFO with this shit.

Mata looks better in a suit. Make him manager. This is a SHAMBLES.

EVERYONE OUT


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

You were all clearly beaten as children. Or are currently being beaten by children. Either way you're all miserable. Let the game play out, then whinge.

Mainly at SILENT alarm this.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

That was sarcasm of Irish Jet.

I'm slightly bothered about the team selection, but there's still 3 games after this and its not like it matters anyways.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

True, the games don't matter. But this team isn't a team picked to win a game, it's picked to prove a point.

Moyes' signings, dropped. And all the people who seemingly had a problem with Moyes are picked. Vidic, Rio, Cleverley, Welbeck.

Agenda-driven bullshit. Van Gaal can't come in quick enough to sort out these cliques.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

I knew for a while that Giggs clearly disliked Moyes. The press conference before the Munich game he might as well have just he was a negative cunt.


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

I had to edit after you posted Jet, as I was aware of your sarcasm. It's just nice to not want to kill myself before kick off for a change.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Read the team out to my mate who's a United fan on the way back from tennis. His response, "Giggs out!"


----------



## ABK

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ROUSEY said:


> If we spend more than £15m on Lukaku, I'll be disgusted.
> 
> He's utter garbage. He really is dire. Hopefully Spurs come in and offer £30m for him.


:wall


----------



## CGS

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Slient Alarm said:


> True, the games don't matter. But this team isn't a team picked to win a game, it's picked to prove a point.
> 
> Moyes' signings, dropped. And all the people who seemingly had a problem with Moyes are picked. Vidic, Rio, Cleverley, Welbeck.
> 
> Agenda-driven bullshit. Van Gaal can't come in quick enough to sort out these cliques.


Sounds like Chelsea/AVB 2.0 :duck


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Ferguson sitting next to the MD of the agency that represents Kroos and Reus










edit: or not, people are saying it isnt now


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



united_07 said:


> Ferguson sitting next to the MD of the agency that represents Kroos and Reus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: or not, people are saying it isnt now


So Fergie is now sitting next to a useless bald guy who may need to take a shit :duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Only highlight of the day for me is seeing Ryan Ledson on the bench for today. 

Hopefully the Kopite hating Scouser will get some minutes against Hull, he'll be the next star to come out of the academy. 

Fingers crossed that JonJoe Kenny will be the next to follow him the next couple of years.






16 years old, captain of the under 18s, captain of the England under 17s and has played for the reserves a few times.


----------



## kingfunkel

What is it with Manchester United fans and flying things over the stadium


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



kingfunkel said:


> What is it with Manchester United fans and flying things over the stadium


it wasnt united fans



> A group of Maltese football fans will fly a sarcastic banner thanking former Manchester United manager David Moyes for his poor stint at the helm of the club.
> 
> The banner, reading: “Thank you Moyes- Malta FF”, will be flown over the Old Trafford stadium for the first 15 minutes of this weekend’s Premier League match against Norwich FC.
> 
> Organised by a Facebook group of football aficionados called Football Forum, the banner is meant as a dig at the manager’s poor performance at the club.
> 
> One of the organisers of the tongue-in-cheek tribute, *said the 30 forum members who had contributed towards the idea were all fans of rival clubs who had “enjoyed Moyes as manager”.*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

We should do a banner. Something we all unanimously agree with.

"Charlie Adam is a cunt - Wrestlingforum.com"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Quick play from united? mata :mark:


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



> OptaJoe ‏@OptaJoe 1m
> 11 - Manchester United have had more shots on target today than any previous Premier League game this season. Intent.


:moyes7


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Slient Alarm said:


> True, the games don't matter. But this team isn't a team picked to win a game, *it's picked to prove a point*.
> 
> Moyes' signings, dropped. And all the people who seemingly had a problem with Moyes are picked. Vidic, Rio, Cleverley, Welbeck.
> 
> Agenda-driven bullshit. Van Gaal can't come in quick enough to sort out these cliques.


Point proven. 4-0 & apparently more shots on target than in any other game this season.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

A good performance second half, De Gea despite not having much to do was excellent when called into action, the back four were solid all game, Valencia came on leaps and bounds second half and I loved his drive at the Norwich defence at times. Kagawa had a very good game and Welbeck worked hard as he usually does. Cleverley was poor, Carrick was okay and Rooney was hit and miss; awful first half but better second half. No way he deserved Man of the Match though.

Mata had a good cameo appearance and Young and Chicharito showed a lot of energy when they came on, a shame the latter missed a golden opportunity when he was one-on-one with Ruddy.

Not getting ahead of myself though as Norwich were woeful but the fact the players started playing that quick, fluid football in the second half was nice to finally see after a miserable season of slow, robotic and dire football.

WE'RE BACK BAAAAYYYYBEEEE!


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

A far better second half, the best 45 mins all season. Should have been more as well, if Moyes was in charge we would probably have been shutting up shop at 1 up. Hopefully Mata can continue his goalscoring form and continue it into next season and really kick on. Cleverley showed any new manager that a central midfielder is desperately needed. Also will be glad when Rafael is back on the right hand side. 

People have been calling for him to start, but Hernandez will never be a regular starter for United, poor anywhere outside the box, i'd much rather see Welbeck starting.

Most shots on target since 2011, hopefully we can continue in that right direction.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Give Giggs the job.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



united_07 said:


> Ferguson sitting next to the MD of the agency that represents Kroos and Reus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: or not, people are saying it isnt now


The bald man in that pic next to saf is a guy called sascha breese who is indeed part of the agency group called SportsTotal that represents the likes of kroos & reus among others in that agency (gotze) but main agent who runs that agency is different agent called volker struth. Are some rumours/thoughts that sascha breese is volker struth right hand man but Moyes also seen with same man that saf was next to today over course of season. So anyone saying his not kroos & rues agent is technically true but that's cos more then just 1 agent in that agency & he (sascha) is a agent/part of that sportstotal agency.

Cracking game once Rooney scored 2nd goal. Confidence in side just shot up & Norwich just crumbled & then went for the kill & could scored more then 4 really. Some things still clear even under giggs in that same players aren't good enough anymore at this level or haven't been for awhile. Toni clev rio evra & vida all poor while carrick & young just decent. 

Think being at OT was key fact got another 2 home games in pl next up only help team more before finish season away to Southampton. Just nice see us play with speed again & looking go for goals all game took awhile though get break though from pen spot which came down to some good luck on our part & rubbish defending on Norwich part. At least this weekend from a Manchester United stand point is nicer one after good win v Norwich then it was down at goodison last weekend.


----------



## MOX

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

dont think its the same man, put on a bit of weight if it is


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

dreading the inevitable "Giggs in!!" bandwagon.


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Dreading fans from Birmingham commenting on MANCHESTER matters. Giggs in!


----------



## Hamada

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Slient Alarm said:


> We should do a banner. Something we all unanimously agree with.
> 
> "Charlie Adam is a cunt - Wrestlingforum.com"


Would prefer "Joey Barton, see you in rants, bitch - Wrestlingforum.com"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Goggsy or griggsy in.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

See how many of these opinions change after the end of the season. Im on the fence. Love the legend but he has such little experience we could end up with another season like this year.

No question the players are far happier under giggs the moyes. That could be a major factor into giggs getting full time.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Honestly i'd prefer giggs as a number two to whoever comes in, whether someone like van gaal would want that is a different story.


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Kluivert was just on talksport, said he would be delighted to join the United staff if van Gaal became manager.


----------



## Andre

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Absolutely abysmal permormance from norwich, aka just a standard away performance from this season and the one before.

Ruddy and snoddy are the only two who deserve any credit for their efforts today. The rest can all just fuck off, especially Howson and Whiitaker the headless chickens. Leroy is clearly a talented player, but he doesn't half give off the impression that he doesn't give a fuck! He is to this team what Damien Francis was in 2005, a lazy self entitled cunt. Johnson is the complete opposite, runs his nuts off but can't control a football despite supposedly being a prem player. Olsson has had a good season but allowed Valencia far too much space in the second half. As for Redmond, I've said this before, but he needs another season in the champs (looks like he's about to get that) before he's ready for the prem. people see highlights of him skinning players and pulling off one half decent shot, but in reality he has bugger all end product. Rvw? The less said the better. Hooper and Martin are champs players. Turner is good against average prem teams but can't cope with quality forwards and strikers. Tettey is one of our better players but generally makes one big fuck per game. Elmander is solid but never looks like a goal threat. Bassong is talented but thinks he's he's better than he is which leads him to make mistakes. He also has an attitude problem hence why he has been dropped a lot recently. That's right, our captain is shirking coward, aka the guy who said he wanted the season to end five or six games ago, rather than rolling up his sleeves and inspiring his team mates to get on with the rest of the fuckern battle! 

All in all it's one massive clusterfuck of a mess being led by the naive youth team coach. I don't feel sorry for Adams because he was ruthless enough to take the huge opportunity rather than doing the sensible thing and advising the norwich board (not that he fucking should have had to!) to appoint someone with experience. As said before, it was a stupid time to sack hughton, but he's still mostly responsible for this mess because he spent decent money on utter clangers and mercenaries, while he also drilled the "little norwich" mentality back into the club that Lambert had eradicated, meaning that players had their attacking instincts coached out of them so that we went from the gung-ho team of 11/12 to a side that will struggle to finish the prem season with 30 goals. We should have sacked hughton...but it should have been last October...and we certainly should have brought in an experienced manager. (Which is no disrespect to Adams). But that's what happens with norwich under delia, she opposes sacking "nice guy " managers (same happened with worthington in 05/06) until it's too late. Then we replace the manager who was well past his sell by date with somebody who's totally inexperienced such as grant, gunn and now Adams. We are an absolute joke of a club at times and we never learn from our mistakes.

TL;DR: don't get carried away united fans, norwich are an utter shambles.

P.s: How many players wanted to muff up an easy clearance before shittaker got the wrong side of welbeck and gave away the penalty? Fuckern warz!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

save your energy Andre, more misery coming next week :azpi


----------



## haribo

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Hamada said:


> Would prefer "Joey Barton, see you in rants, bitch - Wrestlingforum.com"


"Would rather be in KFC" for the FA Cup Final.


----------



## Andre

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Another thought that crossed my mind... we could actually stay up this season without gaining another point. Well, I suppose it's the only way we will stay up barring a huge turnaround. 

Otherwise I've got to hope that the Mackems and Cardiff draw tomorrow, then all three teams below us atm (including Fulham) lose next weeks away games before we somehow beat an Arsenal side that's hopefully full of reserves because they've clinched fourth and are preparing for the cup final. Yes that's correct, I'm not asking for fuckern much at all!

Stars and planets, please prepare for alignment...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Well after chelsea get smashed by liverpool tomorrow, norwich might have a chance next week since chelsea will have nothing to play for.


In the daily star we trust. They are reporting LVG in with giggs staying on and kroos/strootman as top targets :banderas


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Fair play to Swansea's make-a-wish kid.. Scored a stunner.


----------



## AEA

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

If we win are next 3 games and the board are willing to chance another season without champions league, I think the fact Giggs is so popular with both the players and fans could see him given the job. 

If Giggs was given the opportunity I think it would be a must that Meulensteen and Phelan where bought back in.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/nile-ranger-caught-cctv-hitting-3463624#.U1w0-ByowaY.facebook



> Football bad boy Nile Ranger has been filmed punching a woman in the face before smashing down a door outside his penthouse flat.
> 
> The shocking CCTV footage, passed to the Sunday Mirror, shows the former Newcastle United ace attacking a mystery brunette as he returns home with her after a night out.
> 
> Swindon Town forward Ranger, 23, became angry when he .apparently lost his electronic key fob and could not get in to his luxury home.
> 
> The girl tries to calm the 6ft 2in star down, but he reacts by slapping her twice with his right hand as she tries to defend herself.
> 
> He then punches her with his left, causing her to fall against the wall. Ranger then breaks in to the apartment block by taking a run up and kicking the door in.
> 
> We handed the footage to .Wiltshire Police and yesterday morning three panda cars arrived at his Swindon flat. But there was no sign of the £5,000-a-week star, who was injured and out of his League One side’s trip to Notts County.
> 
> Officers are due to quiz him over the next few days.
> 
> They have also urged the woman in the video to get in touch.
> 
> The film was handed over by a person who saw the footage when workers arrived to fix the door, which was damaged to the tune of £2,000.
> 
> Our source said: “The building has a secure entrance system so all the residents have a little plastic tag they use to get through all of the doors, including the doors from the car park into the lift area.
> 
> “It’s pretty clear from the footage he’s forgotten his fob or hasn’t got it to hand so he’s decided to try to force his way through the door. We’re talking about a .seriously sturdy, couple-of-inches thick secure door with a glass panel that has wire inside to strengthen it.
> 
> “He’s completely destroyed the door, which is embedded into a concrete wall.”
> 
> Staff from a property maintenance firm also alerted police to the damage, caused at about 4am on Sunday, April 13.
> 
> A Wiltshire Police .spokesman said: “The company has supplied the police with a copy of CCTV of the incident, which shows a man kicking and smashing the door and lift, and at one point punching a female who was with him.
> 
> “Police have been making inquiries to locate the suspect.
> 
> “As a result a man, aged 23, of Gordon Gardens, Swindon, will be contacted via his solicitor for interview by appointment in connection with the criminal damage and assault.”
> 
> It is believed Ranger may have been out celebrating after his side beat Brentford 1-0 at home the previous day.
> 
> He signed to Swindon after leaving Newcastle last summer. His past controversies include posing with a replica handgun in a photo in 2011 and being fined by the FA for making homophobic comments on Twitter.












Don't fuck with him.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Gangster first, football second.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

good result for us at home, but tbf it's just Norwich and they're a bit shit. We pumped Newcastle away from home 4-0 the other week, and beat Villa 4-1 last month and West Brom, all under Moyes, so we're always capable. Was a bit of an agenda fuelled line up tho with Rio, Welbeck and Clev all starting, bit of a salty rub to :moyes1

Rooney played well overall, he's gotta learn how to use his left foot again tho, he's become too predictable when he plays deep and looks to link up as he always wants it on his right. people bag out Cleverley a lot but he was passable today.

and that stat about the most shots on goal this season for us, it was the most since 2011, when you know, the greatest manager ever was at the helm. Not just under Moyes have we not reached that.

also Nile Ranger :lol


----------



## seabs

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Slient Alarm said:


> Nevermind Cleverley, Rooney and Rio. His worst decision is picking Vidic and giving him the armband. That cunt stopped caring months ago. Disgraceful decision to pick him.
> 
> Well, all the excitement surrounding Giggs and co lasted a day or two. Get a proper manager in here, pronto.





Slient Alarm said:


> True, the games don't matter. But this team isn't a team picked to win a game, it's picked to prove a point.
> 
> Moyes' signings, dropped. And all the people who seemingly had a problem with Moyes are picked. Vidic, Rio, Cleverley, Welbeck.
> 
> Agenda-driven bullshit. Van Gaal can't come in quick enough to sort out these cliques.


*Quoting for :duck purposes*


HIGHLIGHT said:


> See how many of these opinions change after the end of the season. Im on the fence. Love the legend but he has such little experience we could end up with another season like this year.
> 
> No question the players are far happier under giggs the moyes. That could be a major factor into giggs getting full time.


*I can guarantee you that Ryan Giggs will not be given the full time job of managing Manchester United this season even if he wins all his games 4-0.*


Renegade™ said:


> Was a bit of an agenda fuelled line up tho with Rio, Welbeck and Clev all starting, bit of a salty rub to :moyes1


*How was it? The only CM he had on the bench was Fletcher, Welbeck SHOULD be starting and Rio only started ahead of Smalling was perfectly fine. Can't wait for the reaction when Giggs puts himself on the teamsheet as Captain. And then goes on to score a hat-trick.

Yesterday was about as fun as I've had watching Utd all season. Yes Moyes would have beaten that pile of drivel easily too but the difference was Moyes would have had us sit back at 2-0 and invite pressure on. Instead we kept attacking which stopped them getting at us better than any of Moyes' negative tactics. Hernandez looked as good as he has for ages but he wouldn't have that looked that good starting with less space to exploit at a faster tempo. He's a perfect hand off the bench but he doesn't have the right skills to start up front on a regular basis in this League. *


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

and here's one for the 'we really cant let it go catalogue'


----------



## Nige™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Should be a good Super Sunday today after a brief nap from the two AFL games earlier.

Hoping Sunderland get a win, Liverpool too, although a Liverpool win would make the City match pretty much pointless.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Let the games begin. :hesk2


----------



## Magic

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

WICKHAM is a legend. sunderland should put up a statue in his honor imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

SUNDERLAND

BORINI. DESERVES A STATUE TOO. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Goku

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

fuck kinda refereeing is dat?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Good refereeing. If the foul starts outside the box but finishes in the box then it's a pen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Femto said:


> fuck kinda refereeing is dat?


correct kind.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Shepard said:


> Good refereeing. If the foul starts outside the box but finishes in the box then it's a pen.


The fuck kind of logic is that? :lol Oh hang on, you're a Sunderland fan aren't you? :side:

btw I'm not watching at all but if a foul starts outside the box that's where the damn foul is haha. When's the tackle made? (legit question btw) Outside=free kick. Inside=penalty.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

It wasn't a tackle. He pulled him back










third point under restart of play


----------



## Nige™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Norwich are down then. One of the teams that I won't miss with Cardiff. It's a pity because they're a good club and I have a soft spot for them for when we were taking it to United & Villa when we got promoted.

It's a shame how they've been managed under Hughton because under Lambert they were the complete opposite, superb to watch with no fear of the opposition. They've got some good players there like Snodgrass, Pilkington, & Big Wes who've been shackled or left out altogther for parts, although Pilkington's been injured for a while this season.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

I honestly don't think Giggs is gonna pick himself for the rest of the season tbh, unless something happens to two of Carrick/Clev/Fletcher/Failolni


----------



## Andre

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Nige™ said:


> Norwich are down then. One of the teams that I won't miss with Cardiff. It's a pity because they're a good club and I have a soft spot for them for when we were taking it to United & Villa when we got promoted.
> 
> It's a shame how they've been managed under Hughton because under Lambert they were the complete opposite, superb to watch with no fear of the opposition. They've got some good players there like Snodgrass, Pilkington, & Big Wes who've been shackled or left out altogther for parts, although Pilkington's been injured for a while this season.


Hughton CRUSHED the spirit out of the attacking players we had. It's just so sad to see what we've become since Lambert left. If you ask most people like Kiz, Shep and WOOLOCK they will tell you I'm not even fussed about Norwich being relegated. I've seen it all before many times. What kills me is the abject and cowardly manner of it all, we've sleep walked towards relegation. Hopefully next season we're challenging for the top six whilst playing good fitba. The prem isn't the be all and end all, but enjoying watching your team play is a MASSIVE factor.

Snodgrass, Ruddy and Olsson should all be targets for prem teams next season. All three have shown quality and character this season in amongst an absolute sea of shite. Pilkington is a fantastic player but has always been injury prone since signing which probably links back to when he broke his leg at Hudds. Hoolahan will be fantastic in the champs if we can somehow find a manager who can get him back on side. Otherwise we somehow need to shift all of the bad eggs from our squad which is going to be a big ask while rebuilding the squad that is full of duffers.

Maybe people can see why I wanted Poyet as the next Norwich manager (if we somehow stayed up and they went down). If he does in fact keep them up then there's a good argument for him having performed an equal (or even better) job than Pulis when you take starting situations, January budgets, style of football and cup runs into consideration. That's not a knock on Pulis who has been great at Palace, I just REALLY rate the job Poyet has performed. He has also had an eye towards the future with the development of Wickham (first Mackems manager to give him a decent loan spell away from the club) who was mediocre before, even at Ipswich. Pleased for Sunderland (and Shep) because they're a nice club and I have a lot of mates who support them from my time up there.

Also LOLOLOLOLOLOL at Tan and Ole :duck

Like I vehemently argued last December, they SHOULD have kept Malky who consistently had them outside of the bottom three. People talk about the Cornelius signing being a waste, but other than Cala Ole has signed some utter dross (good idea signing show ponies from crap foreign leagues...and ZAHA! Jones is on 60K a week as well :wilkins) and wrecked the organisation that Malky built by implementing mindlessly open and attacking tactics during a relegation scrap. That's another WIN for some of the United WF posters to chalk up, they wanted Ole to replace Fergie long term. Also, should I mention THE LEGEND OF FABIO??? :duck


----------



## Death Rider

YES SUNDERLAND!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Sunderland, scoring four goals in a game? 










:shocked: :

Hopefully we can win our remaining home games. Ha'way The Lads!


----------



## Andre

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

:stevie :duck

The clip of that slip will be played for all eternity if Liverpool lose and fail to win the title now.

Gerrard - "THIS DOES NOT FUCKING SLIP!" :lmao :lmao :lmao Credit to Kiz for pointing that out.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Bye bye EPL. First chance in 25 years gone, we played crap in the first half.


----------



## Rush

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

enaldo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



GoldenSilver said:


> Bye bye EPL. First chance in 25 years gone, we played crap in the first half.


:kobe

You are still favorites.

If we had Cahill/Terry I would have felt very confident of holding on to a 1-0 win. But who knows, I can see Liverpool pushing and scoring. We have been nervy at the back, Mou has my permission to be negative as shit and bring on more defensive players.


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

i would love it, fucking love it if that costs liverpool the title :loveit

but watch liverpool get 2 penalties in the second half :side:


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Maybe we will win in a few years. Looking bad now. Man City HAVE TO SLIP UP.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

This is too perfect, no way are Chelsea winning.

I'd join José's Kiss My Ass club if he managed to get three points here.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

WE DON'T LET THIS SLIP


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Shoulder to shoulder challenge.

Martin Tyler: "PENALTY?!?!"


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

So conflicted between whether the hilarity of Liverpool not winning would outweigh the anticlimax of a City side playing well within themselves winning.

what was Suarez doing there? such a prick :L


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ArnoldTricky said:


> WE DON'T LET THIS SLIP


Please Jesus let Chelsea win this game and then the league so I can

SLIP GERRARD GERRARD
WHAT EVER WILL BE WILL BE
YOU'LL NEVER WIN THE LEAGUE
SLIP GERRARD GERRARD

all night long.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Mr.Socko2101 said:


> So conflicted between whether the hilarity of Liverpool not winning would outweigh the anticlimax of a City side playing well within themselves winning.
> 
> what was Suarez doing there? such a prick :L


Surely nobody except Man City fans (and probably Man United/Everton) actually want City win the League? 

I can understand people wanting Liverpool fans and Gerrard to have egg on their face but for neutrals like myself this season ending with City/Chelsea winning the title would so ridiculously anti-climatic after everything that's happened both on and off the pitch with Liverpool.

Liverpool still have a chance anyway even with today's result, City still have to play Everton which definitely represents a slip-up opportunity and they're only marginally behind on goal difference, provided City don't go crazy and return to their early season form Liverpool could definitely stick a few past Newcastle and Palace and take the league on GD.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*


----------



## Cliffy

What a way to win the game

Lol at Jose 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheJack

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

unlucky for liverpool, i reckon if they would have got Gerrard on the ball at the edge of the box more they might have took this.....


----------



## Andre

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

JOSE THE GOAT. Away wins at the Etihad AND Anfield this season. Immense. Just a shame he can't get the job done against shite teams...oh wait, along come Norwich!


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Where the hell was Liverpool's defence?fpalm


----------



## Joel

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Our manager is pretty good at these big games though...


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Get that one up ya


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

DEMBA BA

WILLIAN

JOSE

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*


----------



## Andre

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ROUSEY said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



united_07 said:


> unlucky for liverpool, i reckon if they would have got Gerrard on the ball at the edge of the box more they might have took this.....


:lmao He just needed another dozen or so shots.


----------



## haribo

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Slient Alarm said:


> I'd join José's Kiss My Ass club if he managed to get three points here.













Still expecting City to drop points :jose


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

What a game. Love mourinho


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Thanks Gerrard. We can always wait another 25 years.


----------



## Andre

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



united_07 said:


> unlucky for liverpool, i reckon if they would have got Gerrard on the ball at the edge of the box more they might have took this.....


Gerrard definitely tried to write his own redemption story line in that second half. The only problem is that he left his pen and paper in the changing rooms.


----------



## united_07

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*










:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: SLIP*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Andre said:


> JOSE THE GOAT. Away wins at the Etihad AND Anfield this season. Immense. Just a shame he can't get the job done against shite teams...oh wait, along come Norwich!


Did the double on Liverpool and City, basically the title contenders. Its a shame we had to slip to Sunderland recently, could have been storming for the title right now.

City hopefully don't screw up here. Liverpool can still win the title. Just really happy with a win with a not so first team. Next season should be nice with some key additions and a strong as shit defense.


----------



## God™

*Re: SLIP*



Slient Alarm said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: SLIP*

oh STEVIE ME and dem quotes :banderas


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: SLIP*



Slient Alarm said:


>


:lmao

Moar plz.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



GoldenSilver said:


> Thanks Gerrard. We can always wait another 25 years.


I know Gerrard caused the slip, but all this is unfair on him. He has been at the club for years, and deserves at least one prem trophy. Unfortunately, it comes down to him and he makes a slip which may of thrown it away. Its not the end of the world, i feel terrible for Gerrard. Just hope City of anyone win now, hate Chelsea.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*

That was very frustrating. 

Mourinho is a genius but that Gerrard slip obviously cost us. I feel as though we would have got a draw out of that if it wasn't for the Gerrard slip (poor bloke). Chelsea defended extremely well though and we never looked like braking them down. Suarez was very poor today and hasn't played well for what feels like a long time. 

Oh well. We move on and hope things go our way now.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: SLIP*

DZEKO!


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: SLIP*

EDIN DZEKOOO


----------



## TheJack

*Re: SLIP*

16/18 against the other Top 4.
0 goals conceded while visiting Emirates, Etihad and Anfield.

They wouldve walked this league with a good striker.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: SLIP*

Dzeko :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



CM Styles said:


> I know Gerrard caused the slip, but all this is unfair on him. He has been at the club for years, and deserves at least one prem trophy. Unfortunately, it comes down to him and he makes a slip which may of thrown it away. Its not the end of the world, i feel terrible for Gerrard. Just hope City of anyone win now, hate Chelsea.


Tony Hibbert deserves a Premiership title then because he's been at Everton all his life.


----------



## Magic

*Re: SLIP*

So Sunderland gift wrapped Liverpool the prem league and they still couldn't win it? Not sure how you can't beat a team that the worst placed team managed to beat, rather easily too might I add. clearly they didn't deserve to win it in the first place so the loss is for the best. butterfingers never prevail...or butter feet in this case i suppose. :duck


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: SLIP*










Jose Mourinho - The GOAT.

Another incredible team performance from the team and The Special GOAT One. Ivanovic was a brick wall and Schwarzer made me a lot more confident about Wednesday than I was. It's unbelievable with the exceptional record we have against the top 4 that we're not going to win the title, we simply lost it.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ROUSEY said:


> Tony Hibbert deserves a Premiership title then because he's been at Everton all his life.


Tony Hibbert was dreadful though, Gerrard has been great and proppeled the team to the FA Cup and Champions League titles.

EDIT: Here comes all the Chelsea fans to gloat.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



CM Styles said:


> Tony Hibbert was dreadful though, Gerrard has been great and proppeled the team to the FA Cup and Champions League titles.
> 
> EDIT: Here comes all the Chelsea fans to gloat.


Hibbert has played over 300 games and has played in Europe for Everton more than any other Everton player in their history.

He also won the 1998 F.A Youth Cup and caught a massive fish.

A Tony Hibbert goal in his testimonial prompted a pitch invasion, a Gerrard goal has never caused a pitch invasion.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*



TheJack said:


> 16/18 against the other Top 4.
> 0 goals conceded while visiting Emirates, Etihad and Anfield.
> 
> They wouldve walked this league with a good striker.


and we would've walked it if no one got injured

easy to make sweeping statements


----------



## Magic

*Re: SLIP*



Rock316AE said:


> Jose Mourinho - The GOAT.
> 
> Another incredible team performance from the team and The Special GOAT One. Ivanovic was a brick wall and Schwarzer made me a lot more confident about Wednesday than I was. It's unbelievable with the exceptional record we have against the top 4 that we're not going to win the title, we simply lost it.


Agreed, completely shut down Liverpool's putrid attack(if you can even call it an attack, most of it was just a bunch of glory hogs trying to take in the limelight). It's amazing that Chelsea's B team is still better than Sunderland's best...when everything is on the line for them...and the prem league is literally within their reach.


It's a shame they let it slip away.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ROUSEY said:


> Hibbert has played over 300 games and has played in Europe for Everton more than any other Everton player in their history.
> 
> He also won the 1998 F.A Youth Cup and caught a massive fish.
> 
> A Tony Hibbert goal in his testimonial prompted a pitch invasion, a Gerrard goal has never caused a pitch invasion.


Ok, games played is a lot. Shows commitment. But he is NOT on the level of Gerrard. FA youth Cup is not the same level as FA Cup either...

Im sure when Gerrard scores in HIS testimonial there will be an invasion.


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*

I laugh until cry.


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*



Red Viper said:


> So Sunderland gift wrapped Liverpool the prem league and they still couldn't win it? Not sure how you can't beat a team that the worst placed team managed to beat, rather easily too might I add. clearly they didn't deserve to win it in the first place so the loss is for the best. butterfingers never prevail...or butter feet in this case i suppose. :duck


It's a case of different expectations and tactics. Chelsea find it incredibly hard to break down deep lying and compact teams, which many of the lower prem sides are. Chelsea are best set up to defend and score on the counter, which worked out perfectly for them against Liverpool (and many top sides) who have a lot of the ball. Chelsea love to pounce on mistakes and score with goals starting with dribbles from deep. If Chelsea had a striker with super tight close control like Aguero or Suarez (and also, dare I say it, had kept Mata and played him into form :side then they would have probably walked the league.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: SLIP*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



CM Styles said:


> Ok, games played is a lot. Shows commitment. But he is NOT on the level of Gerrard. FA youth Cup is not the same level as FA Cup either...
> 
> Im sure when Gerrard scores in HIS testimonial there will be an invasion.


Tony Hibbert also never asked to leave the team he claims to love only to decide to stay when Liverpool gangsters threatened him.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: SLIP*

Everton could hand Liverpool the league. Do you care about that, Rousey? Or do you just want 3 points against City no matter what?


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*










Chelsea win the game off the back of the most hideously boring and defensive tactics enaldo



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Surely nobody except Man City fans (and probably Man United/Everton) actually want City win the League?
> 
> *I can understand people wanting Liverpool fans and Gerrard to have egg on their face but for neutrals like myself this season ending with City/Chelsea winning the title would so ridiculously anti-climatic after everything that's happened both on and off the pitch with Liverpool.*
> 
> Liverpool still have a chance anyway even with today's result, City still have to play Everton which definitely represents a slip-up opportunity and they're only marginally behind on goal difference, provided City don't go crazy and return to their early season form Liverpool could definitely stick a few past Newcastle and Palace and take the league on GD.


don't underestimate the pettiness of United fans :side:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Joel said:


> Our manager is pretty good at these big games though...


yeah shame we dont have many of those coming up

o wait


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ROUSEY said:


> Tony Hibbert also never asked to leave the team he claims to love only to decide to stay when Liverpool gangsters threatened him.


I dont think Gerrard ASKED to leave the club...


----------



## ABK

*Re: SLIP*











:lmao


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ROUSEY said:


> Tony Hibbert also never asked to leave the team he claims to love only to decide to stay when Liverpool gangsters threatened him.


And how does that makes Hibbert a better player than Gerrard?


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*



Vader said:


> I laugh until cry.


i cry until no more tear enaldo


----------



## Humph

*Re: SLIP*

I've never said a bad word about Stokesea, what GOATs.

Don't hurt me Joel


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



CM Styles said:


> I dont think Gerrard ASKED to leave the club...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/l/liverpool/4653041.stm



> The 25-year-old captain made his move after Liverpool rejected a £32m bid from Premiership champions Chelsea.
> 
> "Steven has told us he will not accept our offer of an improved and extended contract because he wants to leave," a Liverpool club statement read.





> Gerrard also issued a statement which said: "This has been the hardest decision I have ever had to make."
> 
> He added: "I fully intended to sign a new contract after the Champions League final, but the events of the past five to six weeks have changed all that.
> 
> "I have too much respect for the club and people at it to get involved in a slagging match."


----------



## Nessler

*Re: SLIP*

LOL forever. Seriously


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

You can forgive the slip. You can't forgive him single handedly trying to atone for it.

Self obsessed cunt of a man.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: SLIP*

To all the other reds in here. Do not worry. Last season. We ended up 7th. SEVENTH. And we were "meh" about it. We started this season. Did anyone expect us to be champions? No. And many even laughed at us being in the top 4. Our goal was to qualify for UCL, and we already did it. Winning the league is a bonus, but was never in our map this season. I know it hurts to think of it that way, but that's the truth.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: SLIP*

lol @ the irony of styles complaining that all the chelsea fans are starting to appear now


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



teddygamer said:


> And how does that makes Hibbert a better player than Gerrard?


You're showing your lack of footballing knowledge here, have you never seen Tony Hibbert play football?

Tony Hibbert has had twice the career Steven Gerrard has had.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: SLIP*



reDREDD said:


> lol @ the irony of styles complaining that all the chelsea fans are starting to appear now


?? What are you trying to say? That i started supporting Liverpool after a certain run of results? Oh fuck off with this.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: SLIP*










Liverpool fans on Talksport calling for Brodgers to be sacked


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: SLIP*



CM Styles said:


> ?? What are you trying to say? That i started supporting Liverpool after a certain run of results? Oh fuck off with this.



um, no

the notion that you only started really posting after liverpool went on a rampage is what im referencing

idk when you started supporting liverpool. nor do i care

the chelsea guys i see here, curry, Abk, joel, Rockhead, Rock316ae, God, ive seen them here since day one


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*



reDREDD said:


> lol @ the irony of styles complaining that all the chelsea fans are starting to appear now


Chelsea fans (and United fans) are certainly a lot more chirpy now than they have been all season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: SLIP*

well it is a massive game


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: SLIP*

I hate Chelsea but you can't deny their tactics are effective.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: SLIP*



Rush said:


> Chelsea fans (and United fans) are certainly a lot more chirpy now than they have been all season.


And 'Pool fans are a lot more pissy now than they have been all season.

You'll still win the league, I'm just enjoying Stevie squirm.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: SLIP*



GoldenSilver said:


> To all the other reds in here. Do not worry. Last season. We ended up 7th. SEVENTH. And we were "meh" about it. We started this season. Did anyone expect us to be champions? No. And many even laughed at us being in the top 4. Our goal was to qualify for UCL, and we already did it. Winning the league is a bonus, but was never in our map this season. I know it hurts to think of it that way, but that's the truth.


:duck

This was your best chance. You had the free run at the league with no European football. United will ride that gravy train to the title next year and Liverpool will fall back into irrelevance and ORDER shall be restored. The spirit of Moyes carried you this far but it's dead. All dead. You've bottled it in the most glorious fashion imaginable.










Retire in shame Steven. It ain't happening.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: SLIP*



reDREDD said:


> um, no
> 
> the notion that you only started really posting after liverpool went on a rampage is what im referencing
> 
> idk when you started supporting liverpool. nor do i care
> 
> the chelsea guys i see here, curry, Abk, joel, Rockhead, Rock316ae, God, ive seen them here since day one


Apart from the fact i only joined in December and started posting here the second i found the thread.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: SLIP*



Slient Alarm said:


> And 'Pool fans are a lot more pissy now than they have been all season.
> 
> You'll still win the league, I'm just enjoying Stevie squirm.


How? If City win the rest of their games (which they will)then they will win it


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: SLIP*



CM Styles said:


> Apart from the fact i only joined in December and started posting here the second i found the thread.


im not saying its bad or anything

i just find it to be a weird thing to complain about


----------



## united_07

*Re: SLIP*



reDREDD said:


> lol @ the irony of styles complaining that all the chelsea fans are starting to appear now





CM Styles said:


> EDIT: Here comes all the Chelsea fans to gloat.


first post in the tread was : 04-13-2014, 09:52 PM

coincidently just after Liverpool beat city :lmao


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*

Would be funny if City drop points. But it ain't happening.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

*Re: SLIP*

QUICK, SOMEONE CALL 999! LIVERPOOL'S CHOKING!


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: SLIP*



united_07 said:


> first post in the tread was : 04-13-2014, 09:52 PM
> 
> coincidently just after Liverpool beat city :lmao


Well that definitely wasnt my FIRST post.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: SLIP*

Let's move on to more important matters. Ben Arfa is now on instagram :hb










pls go Pardew


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*



Slient Alarm said:


> And 'Pool fans are a lot more pissy now than they have been all season.
> 
> You'll still win the league, I'm just enjoying Stevie squirm.


Title is in City's hands, and we're pissy now because Liverpool literally just threw away a season's worth of work. As far as the chirpyness goes i'm going to quote a post from a random poster and see what they were yesterday...



Irish Jet said:


> That was sarcasm of Irish Jet.
> 
> I'm slightly bothered about the team selection, but there's still 3 games after this and its not like it matters anyways.


yesterday, season doesn;t matter etc.



Irish Jet said:


> :duck
> 
> This was your best chance. You had the free run at the league with no European football. United will ride that gravy train to the title next year and Liverpool will fall back into irrelevance and ORDER shall be restored. The spirit of Moyes carried you this far but it's dead. All dead. You've bottled it in the most glorious fashion imaginable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retire in shame Steven. It ain't happening.


today, very chirpy, on a wind up :draper2


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: SLIP*



Thunder Cunt said:


> How? If City win the rest of their games (which they will)then they will win it


Everton away, City ain't winning that.


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*



united_07 said:


> first post in the tread was : 04-13-2014, 09:52 PM
> 
> coincidently just after Liverpool beat city :lmao


:berried


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*



Slient Alarm said:


> Everton away, City ain't winning that.


What will the score be? Who will score the goals? What minute will they score?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: SLIP*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=710798965629364

SLIP ME MORE SLIP ME MORE


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: SLIP*

Toureeeeeaaaaawww.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: SLIP*



Slient Alarm said:


> Everton away, City ain't winning that.


Because Everton aren't bottling it right now


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*



CM Styles said:


> ?? What are you trying to say? That i started supporting Liverpool after a certain run of results? Oh fuck off with this.


Excuse me, do you mind not talking like that to an esteemed forum member. Face the facts, accept them. Become one with the truth.

cm NO style. LOL.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: SLIP*

That game was a nightmare come true.

But we'll have the last laugh when Everton smash city at home 3-0 :side:


----------



## Saviorxx

*Re: SLIP*

The Gerrard banter on twitter is unreal. Here's the best gif.










"@iamhamdi1: Gerrards palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy, There's vomit on his sweater already, Demba's spaghetti"


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*



Hank Scorpio said:


> That game was a nightmare come true.
> 
> But we'll have the last laugh when Everton smash city at home 3-0 :side:


City should allow barry to play :terry


----------



## MOX

*Re: SLIP*

Hibbert has achieved more in his career than Gerrard could ever dream of. CM Styles knows nothing about football if he doesn't accept this.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: SLIP*


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: SLIP*



Anark said:


> Hibbert has achieved more in his career than Gerrard could ever dream of. CM Styles knows nothing about football if he doesn't accept this.


That was the most blatant baiting attempt ive ever seen.


----------



## MOX

*Re: SLIP*

look at the stats, mate


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: SLIP*



Liam Miller said:


> City should allow barry to play :terry


I completely forgot that we won't be able to since he's on loan.... :faint:

My hope lies with Ross "Best friends with Rafa" Barkley to come through for us


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*

Look at United fans talk shit whilst they sit 7th in the league.

:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck






































































:side:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: SLIP*








MAD

"*It was clear that they had not come here to win* the game with the time-wasting and what not. The players gave everything, we just couldn't get that wee bit of luck.

"I don't think it's a tactic to get players behind the ball. You could get anyone to get everyone back and defend on the edge of the box."

They did win though didn't they Brendan. :brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



CM Styles said:


> Im sure when Gerrard scores in HIS testimonial there will be an invasion.


Hold on, Gerrard already had his testimonial :lmao

They beat Olympiakos 2-0. Henderson & Allen scored. 

So, Tony Hibbert scored a free-kick in his testimonial and Gerrard didn't score in his.

Hibbert 1-0 Gerrard.


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*

Tony Hibbert has never kicked a DJs head in either for refusing to play Bananarama.


----------



## Nessler

*Re: SLIP*

kiz should reference Chelsea when he posts after city win the title


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*



Vader said:


> Tony Hibbert has never kicked a DJs head in either for refusing to play Bananarama.


Tony Hibbert also never ran over a child in his car.


----------



## MOX

*Re: SLIP*



Vader said:


> Tony Hibbert has never kicked a DJs head in either for refusing to play Bananarama.


Hibbert 1-1 Gerrard



ROUSEY said:


> Tony Hibbert also never ran over a child in his car.


Hibbert 2-1 Gerrard


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ROUSEY said:


> Hold on, Gerrard already had his testimonial :lmao
> 
> They beat Olympiakos 2-0. Henderson & Allen scored.
> 
> So, Tony Hibbert scored a free-kick in his testimonial and Gerrard didn't score in his.
> 
> Hibbert 1-0 Gerrard.


Wait what? Oh fuck i missed it Lol. Olympiakos of anyone D:


----------



## united_07

*Re: SLIP*

I cant believe the subject of who deserves a premier league medal more, gerrard or hibbert, is even being discussed :lmao


gerrard might turn up a couple of times a season but Hibbert's been putting in performances week in week out for nearly 15 years, no contest


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



CM Styles said:


> Wait what? Oh fuck i missed it Lol. Olympiakos of anyone D:


Don't worry buddy, it was before Liverpool looked like winning the league at the start of the season so it's no surprise you weren't interested.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



ROUSEY said:


> Don't worry buddy, it was before Liverpool looked like winning the league at the start of the season so it's no surprise you weren't interested.


Stop with this. Bloody hell why are you so certain i have only taken an interest in Liverpool THIS season?


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*



Anark said:


> Hibbert 1-1 Gerrard
> 
> 
> 
> Hibbert 2-1 Gerrard


...and Hibbert was too much of a man to allow any man to shag his mrs, let alone Liverpool GANGSTA Pancake :ken

3-1


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: SLIP*

did someone mention GANGSTA pancake?

quick, where is nattie?

oh right, probably working 3 jobs to pay for her arsenal season tickets :duck :duck :duck


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*

CM Styles, how can you not see that they're trying to wind you up? especially seeing as Andre already told you that in the chatbox. jesus wept.


----------



## kingfunkel

Hibbert has blonde hair and blue eyes so he's the ideal man in Hitler's eyes

4-1


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*

Hibbert can satisfy his own wife. And Gerrard's probably.

Edit: ffs andre


----------



## MOX

*Re: SLIP*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

The biggest fish that Steggsy caught:










Biggest fish that Hibbert caught:










Hibbert 5-1 Gerrard


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

*Players who have embarrassed themselves at the World Cup for England:*

Steven Gerrard

*Players who haven't embarrassed themselves at the World Cup for England:*

Tony Hibbert

Therefore, Hibbert has had a better England career than Gerrard.


----------



## MOX

*Re: SLIP*

*6-1*


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: SLIP*



Rush said:


> CM Styles, how can you not see that they're trying to wind you up? especially seeing as Andre already told you that in the chatbox. jesus wept.


I can see what they are doing. Not like im not allowed to respond...


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

Enough of the baiting now guys.


----------



## Magic

*Re: SLIP*

SUNDERLAND THO? right guys?



HAHAHAHAHAHA CARDIFF FANS. HAHAHAHA. HA. HA HA. I'M NOT EVEN BAITING BECAUSE YOU GUYS DONT EXIST. :kobe3


but seriously, 4-0. :borini :wickham


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: SLIP*

Have Chelsea lost to any of the top seven clubs this season? Jose is an excellent manager against other top sides I must admit. His defensive tactics work so well. Liverpool couldn't find a way to beat it.

City and Everton game will decide the title now I think. Unless Liverpool manage to slip up again, which wouldn't really surprise me now.

EDIT: Nevermind they got shut down by SuperEverton in the beginning of the season unk


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: SLIP*

mozz really is a master baiter


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*










nothing like going early


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: SLIP*

Joel mentioning *baiting* right after the fishing pics.

That's some kind of JEDI baiting right there


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: SLIP*

Joel only meant stop with the fishing pics, carry on guys. :brodgers

Really hope City turn up hard for the Everton game. Also well done to Kalas on his first real test, and a big one at that. (Y)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

My team for when City come to Goodison:
*
Naismith 

Distin Lukaku Barkley Oviedo

Martinez Moyes

Ledson Kenwright Round

Hibbert​*
Hibbert to get a hat-trick but City to score 23.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

souness having a rodgers level whine apparently


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: SLIP*



Rockhead said:


> Joel only meant stop with the fishing pics, carry on guys. :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*



Kiz said:


> souness having a rodgers level whine apparently


He was :lol right bitter cunt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: SLIP*

making use of my exceptional image editing skills i'm able to bring anyone, who hasnt read the past couple of page, an excellent visual representation of the current views of any knowledgable football fan










:hibbert 


why isnt there a Hibbert smiley?, surely a legend of the game deserves such an accolade.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: SLIP*

With all this hate on Gerrard, I wonder what the reactions on this forum would be if John Terry scored an own goal in the 90th minute of the Champions League Final to lose it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

Potential Hibbert :GOAT smilies..


----------



## Nessler

*Re: SLIP*

Chelsea B team. only 3-4 first choice players there

Matic Ivanovic azpilicueta. only 3


----------



## Humph

*Re: SLIP*

Do you even Schurrle.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: SLIP*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

The Gerrard slip is karma for this pass:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/eng_prem/8648924.stm


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: SLIP*



wkdsoul said:


>


Why am I still in this thread


----------



## Death Rider

On the plus side we never hired moyes. I am upset at the moment but still been a great season. Shame gerrard had to make that mistake though 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: SLIP*



RM Dandy said:


>


This is far too good.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say liverpool will still win the league, i know bold.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: SLIP*



Liam Miller said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say liverpool will still win the league, i know bold.


City have lost their last 4/5 games at Goodison. I am not looking forward to the trip at all.


----------



## CGS

*Re: SLIP*

:jose


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: SLIP*



RM Dandy said:


>


Someone needs to make one with HHH pedigreeing Stevie G with a "BEST FOR BUSINESS" caption hahaha.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*



MrEvans said:


> Someone needs to make one with HHH pedigreeing Stevie G with a "BEST FOR BUSINESS" caption hahaha.


No they don't.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: SLIP*



MrEvans said:


> City have lost their last 4/5 games at Goodison. I am not looking forward to the trip at all.


Going to Everton sounds difficult on paper, but with them not having Distin, Miralles or Barry it'll be a completely different game and I see City winning comfortably.


----------



## God™

*Re: SLIP*










Probably my favourite.


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*



God™ said:


> Probably my favourite.


Sensational :lmao :lmao :lmao






















































:duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

Unavailable players for EFC vs City could be:

Baines (picked up a knock yesterday and had to come off)
Distin
Jagielka
Barry

So we'll possibly line up as:

Howard

Coleman Stones Alcaraz Garbutt

McCarthy Osman

Del Naismith Barkley

Lukaku​


----------



## Redd Foxx

*Re: SLIP*


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*



ROUSEY said:


> Unavailable players for EFC vs City could be:
> 
> Baines (picked up a knock yesterday and had to come off)
> Distin
> Jagielka
> Barry
> 
> So we'll possibly line up as:
> 
> Howard
> 
> Coleman Stones Alcaraz Garbutt
> 
> McCarthy Osman
> 
> Del Naismith Barkley
> 
> Lukaku​


Fairly certain that's WF member Gambit




























Actually it probably isn't, he would have to go to Anfield for that to be true :duck


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Surely nobody except Man City fans (and probably Man United/Everton) actually want City win the League?
> 
> I can understand people wanting Liverpool fans and Gerrard to have egg on their face but for neutrals like myself this season ending with City/Chelsea winning the title would so ridiculously anti-climatic after everything that's happened both on and off the pitch with Liverpool.


Sounds like we have here someone who falls for the narrative.

City doesn't have a fanbase that would be unbearable for years if they won the title this season. Liverpool does. 

City isn't the darling of a shamefully biased media/commentator brigade. Liverpool is. 

City hasn't replaced Manchester United this season as the Brit-managed/Brit player-filled team that always seems to get the questionable decisions in their favour from FA refs. Liverpool has.


----------



## MOX

*Re: SLIP*



Gambit said:


> On the plus side we never hired moyes.


There are quite a few teams that can say that tbf.



ROUSEY said:


>


The muscle memory's gone!

:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*



Anark said:


> The muscle memory's gone!
> 
> :lmao


:lol brilliant video.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Brickhouse said:


> Sounds like we have here someone who falls for the narrative.
> 
> *City doesn't have a fanbase that would be unbearable for years if they won the title this season. Liverpool does.*
> 
> City isn't the darling of a shamefully biased media/commentator brigade. Liverpool is.
> 
> City hasn't replaced Manchester United this season as the Brit-managed/Brit player-filled team that always seems to get the questionable decisions in their favour from FA refs. Liverpool has.


Don't know what'd be worse. That or the Arsenal fans emerging from Wenger's backside when they win the FA Cup and celebrate it like they've cured cancer.


----------



## united_07

*Re: SLIP*

team of the year



> PFA Team of the Year: Cech, Coleman, Cahill, Kompany, Shaw; Lallana, Gerrard, Toure, Hazard, Sturridge, Suarez.


Surprised to see Kompany in there, while David Silva left out. May be my united bias but disappointing not to see de Ge make the 11, has been brilliant this season and with a defence thats seems to be changed every week


----------



## Curry

*Re: SLIP*



united_07 said:


> team of the year
> 
> PFA Team of the Year: *Cech*, Coleman, Cahill, *Kompany*, Shaw; Lallana, Gerrard, Toure, Hazard, Sturridge, Suarez.


Only two I'd disagree with. Marshall should definitely be in for Cech and I'd take any of Terry, Mertesacker or Lovren over Kompany this season.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: SLIP*

De Gea should be there not Cech.


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*

Agree with shouts about De Gea.

Cech, Kompany and Gerrard (not because of today, he has only been great for the past couple of months) are all questionable imo. Prefer to see a partnership at cb (because that's what being a cb is more about) so would rather see Terry/Cahill.


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

Terry not being in there is absolutely laughable. He's been the best centre back by a mile. If they only wanted one Chelsea centre back then it has to be him and that isn't a knock on the excellent form of Cahill. Azpilicueta has been better than Shaw as well, but I expected Shaw to get that spot.


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*

So...a few of us in the chat box have been putting together a WOAT team of the season. All have to have played a decent number of games. This is what we came up with:

Boruc, 

Russell Martin, Kaboul, Amorebieta, Fabio

Redmond, Fella, Cleverley, Lamela, 

RVW, DOZY​
Obviously used a WOAT formation for a WOAT team. 4-4-fuckern-2 :woy

Manager = Moyes :moyes2

Probably been worse but those are a few that stick out from memory. Might need some subs though so suggestions are welcome...


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: SLIP*

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...nkel-more-goals-worst-premier-league-team-of-


----------



## Death Rider

Andre said:


> Fairly certain that's WF member Gambit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it probably isn't, he would have to go to Anfield for that to be true :duck


Not me. Andre looking forward to the championship next season :brodgers?

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*

No chance has Smalling been worse than Rusty Martin. Stekelenberg is a decent shout though...dropped for Stockdale :duck Baker is fairly crap as well.



Gambit said:


> Not me. Andre looking forward to the championship next season :brodgers?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Yes, very much so. We might win some games and actually play well away from home. Hopefully play some decent football in general instead of the Hughton dross that has been served up. The prem is not the be all and end all.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*

Cissokho is woeful, cleverley and fellaini obviously standout as woat.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: SLIP*


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: SLIP*

So many WOAT forwards.

RVW and Dozy are the obvious ones, but let's not forget the non-league GOAT Dwight Gayle, Papiss Cisse, the DARK Darren Bent, Danny Graham etc.


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*

At least GREAT STORY has managed more than one goal









Cisse and Graham are great shouts for different reasons.


----------



## ABK

*Re: SLIP*



CGS said:


> :jose


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

King Luis and Prince Eden, then.


----------



## Zen

*Re: SLIP*

Going to Anfield....with a B team...win 2-0

What are big games?


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Nige™;33465034 said:


> Don't know what'd be worse. That or the Arsenal fans emerging from Wenger's backside when they win the FA Cup and celebrate it like they've cured cancer.


Hey, you hyenas (ban-worthy? Joel?) will have no one to blame but yourselves for that if we beat Hull. The word "trophy" has been used as a taunt for so long now that the normal back-sliding/goalpost-shifting tactics will fall on deaf ears. Gonna be pretty sweet.


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

Arsenal should have done better in the league this year, but still, FA Cup and 4th is a good season for them. They needed one of the 4 trophies at the beginning of the season and to stay in the CL and they have done that. Well, you would feel they have done that. If they screw up against Hull then they need to just quit.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: SLIP*

^^They need it, 8 years since they last wn a trophy


----------



## CGS

*Re: SLIP*

Moving on to happier news :side: Suarez officially been awarded the Player of the season award :hb. Hazard won the young player of the year award as well. Would have preferred to see that go to either Shaw or Sterling take it since Hazard being considered young is questionable but yeah. Congrats to both guys


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Brickhouse said:


> Hey, you hyenas (ban-worthy? Joel?) will have no one to blame but yourselves for that if we beat Hull. The word "trophy" has been used as a taunt for so long now that the normal back-sliding/goalpost-shifting tactics will fall on deaf ears. Gonna be pretty sweet.


Why do you insist on posting here? It's like a black man going to a KKK meeting because he feels obliged to share his differing views. Too much heartache is at stake! Do yourself a favour and join www.letshaveawankwhenwewinthefacup.com and never return here.

Thank you sir.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: SLIP*



Joel said:


> Terry not being in there is absolutely laughable. He's been the best centre back by a mile. If they only wanted one Chelsea centre back then it has to be him and that isn't a knock on the excellent form of Cahill. Azpilicueta has been better than Shaw as well, but I expected Shaw to get that spot.


I guess they didn't want to vote for Terry, cos well he's a prick.


----------



## seabs

*Re: SLIP*






*To cheer up all you Liverpool fans. THIS IS KARMA FOR LAUGHING AT US WITH MOYES. HA.

Missed Hendo a lot today. Allen and Lucas just don't have the creativity to unlock deep defences and Gerrard had as bad a game as you'll ever see him have. Big match bottling cunt. HA. Lack of squad depth hurt them a lot. 2 key attacking players missing and the attacking flair went. Plus big match Suarez drops his performance levels in another big match. I was kinda joking at first but now I seem to get to bring it up after every big Liverpool match so maybe there's actually something in it. Just sayin. HA. Wonderful Aspas cameo topped it all of perfectly. DAT CORNER. 

Also Connor Wickham channelling his inner Macheda :mark: Would much prefer Sunderland stay up over Cardiff, Fulham and Norwich's dross. Way better team that will probably stay up next season under Poyes with a smart signing or two in the summer.*


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*



Seabs said:


> *Way better team that will probably stay up next season under Poyes with a smart signing or two in the summer.*



DAVID POYES? oyet :moyes1


----------



## kingfunkel

CGS said:


> Moving on to happier news :side: Suarez officially been awarded the Player of the season award :hb. Hazard won the young player of the year award as well. Would have preferred to see that go to either Shaw or Sterling take it since Hazard being considered young is questionable but yeah. Congrats to both guys


I'm surprised James Milner didn't win young player of the year :vince


----------



## seabs

*Re: SLIP*

*POYES is so awesome I'm proud of it and he shall forever be referred to as Poyes now by me.*


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: SLIP*

Terry should have been one of the first names in the TOTY, ridiculous. By far our most consistent and influential player this season. Personally, I would also put Ivanovic in the team, other than that it's decent.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Vader said:


> Why do you insist on posting here? It's like a black man going to a KKK meeting because he feels obliged to share his differing views. Too much heartache is at stake! Do yourself a favour and join www.letshaveawankwhenwewinthefacup.com and never return here.
> 
> Thank you sir.


I'm doing something right. Clearly.


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

Think Ivanovic has had a good second half of the season, but he was really poor in the first half. Coleman has been a star for the whole duration. Well except Saturday with that own goal :duck


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: SLIP*

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/81...p4?versionId=KQNCQiC_3v_GUmieA5JmEQqZhWHcVplE

lol.

Anyway: the seethe from neutrals re: Mourinho is fucking hilarious. Well, and from Liverpool fans as well.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: SLIP*



Andre said:


> So...a few of us in the chat box have been putting together a WOAT team of the season. All have to have played a decent number of games. This is what we came up with:
> 
> Boruc,
> 
> Russell Martin, Kaboul, Amorebieta, Fabio
> 
> Redmond, Fella, Cleverley, Lamela,
> 
> RVW, DOZY​
> Obviously used a WOAT formation for a WOAT team. 4-4-fuckern-2 :woy
> 
> Manager = Moyes :moyes2
> 
> Probably been worse but those are a few that stick out from memory. Might need some subs though so suggestions are welcome...


The Southampton fan I know on another forum says Boruc is excellent, and their slump they had was due to him being injured. Take that for what you will.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: SLIP*



Joel said:


> Think Ivanovic has had a good second half of the season, but he was really poor in the first half. Coleman has been a star for the whole duration. Well except Saturday with that own goal :duck


Coleman is better going forward but I don't think there's any full back better defensively than Ivanovic right now. I think it's also part of the way we play, we can't really complain about his accuracy when we don't have a target for his crosses. Jose started him in pretty much every game he was available since the start of the season and I think it was one of his best for us, always reliable and committed, fantastic defender.


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*



Waffelz said:


> The Southampton fan I know on another forum says Boruc is excellent, and their slump they had was due to him being injured. Take that for what you will.


I take it for absolutely nothing. The guy has been making HUGE clangers all season.

They have three dodgy keepers. Boruc is the best of a bad bunch. Davis is one of the worst prem keepers of all time (watch his 05/06 "highlights" for proof) and Gazzaniga is a shakey looking rookie.

Yeah, Boruc's absence probably made him look like a god, but that's only because the other two options are horrendous. One of Southampton's biggest weaknesses is the GK department and that's the first place they should be spending money in the summer. Probably someone who can distribute the ball and not make lots of stupid errors.


----------



## seabs

*Re: SLIP*

*Boruc is good. Def not the worst in the league. Only team who don't have a good keeper I'd say are Fulham. *


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*

I disagree with Boruc being good. Average? Yeah I would agree with that, but he has had a poor season in a side that has given him lots of protection.

Wouldn't argue with Stekelenburg being put in there though because as I said earlier it's a good shout and he has been a massive disappointment.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: SLIP*

His stats look pretty decent, thirteen clean sheets in twenty seven starts. Only three 'keepers have more clean sheets.


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*

Clean sheets mean jack shit. If we were to base goalkeeping performances on clean sheets then Marshall would be one of the worst in the league and Chezzers the best and we all know that simply isn't true. I'm amazed that people still base opinions on such pointless statistics in 2014. Utterly astounding. Like I said before, Boruc has had lots of protection but still makes lots of costly errors.


----------



## Vader

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVEY!*



Brickhouse said:


> I'm doing something right. Clearly.


What are you trying to say? That you're a troll and that you're baiting me to angrily respond?!?!?

I demand that Brickhouse is punished for his blatant disregard to the rules which we hold so closely to our hearts.

Dunno how I'm gonna sleep tonight after this savagery.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

Just found out that Liverpool brought out Luis Garcia onto the pitch today, the cringe worthy nobheads. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Sniff it, yer bad bellends.












Rock316AE said:


> Personally, I would also put Ivanovic in the team, other than that it's decent.


And where would Ivanovic fit in the 11?


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*



Waffelz said:


> The Southampton fan I know on another forum says Boruc is excellent, and their slump they had was due to him being injured. Take that for what you will.


The Crocodile Dundee fan I know on another forum said that Dundee United has nothing to do with Crocodile Dundee and that he intends on pressing copyright charges. Take that for what you will. Bonza!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*

Congrats to Suarez for getting POTY.


----------



## Humph

*Re: SLIP*



Andre said:


> I disagree with Boruc being good. Average? Yeah I would agree with that, but he has had a poor season in a side that has given him lots of protection.
> 
> Wouldn't argue with Stekelenburg being put in there though because as I said earlier it's a good shout and he has been a massive disappointment.


Forget about Adrian, I haven't suffered enough West Ham games to base an opnion on him though so he could be better or worse than Boruc.


----------



## Curry

*Re: SLIP*



ADH said:


> Forget about Adrian, I haven't suffered enough West Ham games to base an opnion on him though so he could be better or worse than Boruc.


Haven't seen a lot of West Ham but whenever I have seen them Adrian has looked decent. Certainly not Worst of the season worthy.


----------



## Andre

*Re: SLIP*



ADH said:


> Forget about Adrian, I haven't suffered enough West Ham games to base an opnion on him though so he could be better or worse than Boruc.


He has been a mixed bag. Some outstanding performances with some poor ones. That actually reminds me that Jussi was very poor before he was dropped. Oh by the way he had an excellent clean sheet ratio and save % so he must have been good! /sarcasm


----------



## Agentpieface

*Re: SLIP*

Can't believe Liverpool, jesus.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: SLIP*



God™ said:


> Probably my favourite.


whaddahell :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: SLIP*

This is why people shouldn't have gotten carried away. We're really relying on Everton now, plus no more mistakes. It hurts that we might lose it purely because Stevie slipped, but (to quote Ned Kelly and his protege Ben Cousins) such is life.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

flat track bully winning poty :hayden3

yaya was right. pack of RACISTS


----------



## Zen

*Re: SLIP*










Fuck yea


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: SLIP*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Fuck yea












Can't wait for Atletico to tear a hole in Jose's asshole.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: SLIP*

My Lord, the Liverpool supporters (not here) had gone into overdrive until yesterday. All at the expense of Arsenal. The way they were baiting and acting... Ugh. It's a nice reality check NOT TO celebrate until it's over.

And did Gerrard choose the perfect game to choke or what!

It's still tight but City might pull it off again. DAT goal difference. #Toure #Aguero

I really wanted Suarez to win the League, but he just bottled it yesterday. Not his fault entirely as the Liverpool players were looking to be heroes themselves and forgot what passing was. Gerrard, Coutinho, Joe f'kin ALLEN... What the heck? Nobody was interested in passing, bar Suarez. Kinda felt bad for Gerrard but after his half a dozen useless shots, it got ridiculous. Surprisingly, Sturridge was the one looking to pass...

No way City bottle it from here. They may not win the League because it's really tight, but they're not going to pull off a Liverpool. That's for sure.




Joel said:


> Arsenal should have done better in the league this year, but still, FA Cup and 4th is a good season for them. They needed one of the 4 trophies at the beginning of the season and to stay in the CL and they have done that. Well, you would feel they have done that. If they screw up against Hull then they need to just quit.


Birmingham City in 2011 is still fresh in my mind so I'm not going to celebrate until it's over. It's the Final and Hull have been pretty poor lately so I won't be surprised if we lost 3-0 to them at Wembley. Would be typical Arsenal.

Even if we win the FA Cup, this season is going to leave a bitter taste. We had a golden chance this season. It wasn't supposed to be f'kin Liverpool capitalizing on the managerial changes at Chelsea and City; it was Arsenal! But the way Wenger completely bottled the January transfer window, when we had Ramsey (December), Walcott (2nd week of Jan), and Podolski (September) all three out for extended periods AND a striker like Giroud who needs 10 chances before he scores 1, not getting that striker has cost us dear. It's not about winning. It's challenging until the end and we could have done that if Wenger had bought Higuain in the summer instead of having a lamppost up top. That's not even counting his horrific tactics in big games... WE FAILED TO SCORE A SINGLE GOAL AGAINST DAVID F'KIN MOYES' UNITED! Says it all...

We won't get this kind of an open season now. Chelsea and City will be mighty powerful next season and United being United will be back after going for a vacation this season. We will always get that coveted 4th place trophy, but that's where it all ends for Wenger and Arsenal, it seems.

Btw, Wenger's the only Manager from the top-4 to take a point off Mourinho! :wenger Another trophy--make that a possible treble for the season (hope so!).


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*

I'm more amused at people hailing Mourinho's 'genius tactics' from the game. Its not genius to stick 9 players behind the ball, time waste and play for the draw. I could understand it being called genius tactics if they were genuinely playing counter attacking football but they weren't. When we gave away possession there was no quick play to get the ball up the field, it was fairly slow bar the times when it was hoofed to Ba to try and hold it up while Schurrle and Salah had to sprint back up the field from their wing back spots. If Gerrard doesn't slip, the game finishes in a dull and dour 0-0, is he still a genius? Same tactic, same style of play from Chelsea, but they don't come close to getting a win. Like Liverpool/City, is Rodgers suddenly a tactical genius b/c Coutinho got an opportunistic goal after a mistake? Absolutely not. 

Not taking anything away from Chelsea as a group, as they stuck to their defensive gameplan perfectly and were incrediably well disciplined and organised in defense. Just find the notion that having 27% possession, sticking 9 blokes on the egde of the area and getting 1 goal from a slip, and the other when Liverpool were forced to throw people forward is a genius tactic amusing. 



Razor King said:


> No way City bottle it from here. They may not win the League because it's really tight, but they're not going to pull off a Liverpool. That's for sure.


So they won't bottle it, yet they might not win the league? You do realise those are 2 completely opposing statements. All City have to do now is win their remaining games, the title in in their hands. If they do lose it from here then they'll have bottled it as well.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: SLIP*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Fuck yea


:duck

Would be at United if they wanted him this time last year.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

it was absolutely a tactical masterclass. how many times do we see teams put numbers behind the ball only to fail in the 80th/90 mins? not only did they set up well, they worked for each other and rodgers didn't have a clue what to do. it's hard to get your team to do that for 90 minutes. and not only did they keep liverpool to long range shots, they scored 2 goals of their own.

rodgers was absolutely outcoached by possibly the best big game manager around.


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*

That had absolutely nothing to do with Mourinho though, the players defended expertly for the whole game. Doesn't change the tactic at all. If Schwarzer made a clanger on one of the 1000 shots straight at him, does that mean that its no longer a good tactic? Basically what you're saying is that if one of the players had made a mistake and they let in a goal suddenly the tactic is no good.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

who teaches them the tactic? who sets the up the way they did? it's mourinho. those players couldn't defend like that under avb, under di matteo (besides the champs final). mourinho and his coaches have taught those players the tactic, and it worked superbly for them in the end.

rodgers can complain all he wants about 'the right way', the only right way is the 3 points way.


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*

Okay say Gerrard doesn't slip over in that moment so Chelsea don't get that goal ahead. The game finishes 0-0. Is he still a tactical genius?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

but he did slip over. there's no point having theoretical situations. you could just as easily say 'if terry was fit', 'if cech was fit', if they had a world class striker. if if's and buts were candy and nuts we'd all have a merry christmas


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*

so you're saying one lucky moment makes a tactic genius? Chelsea weren't going to score with that tactic, they barely tried to. They got a lucky goal, it happens. Doesn't make it genius. Outstanding defending for sure, not a genius tactic.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: SLIP*

He is not a genius.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

i didn't say that at all. just because he slipped doesn't mean that chelsea wouldn't have scored.

like i said, putting in different scenarios doesn't work. what happened happened. rodgers got done.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: SLIP*

it's hilarious all the butthurt Liverpool fans this morning on my Facebook feed, so much laugh until cry.

Jose is the greatest troll in football.


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*



Kiz said:


> i didn't say that at all. just because he slipped doesn't mean that chelsea wouldn't have scored.
> 
> like i said, putting in different scenarios doesn't work. what happened happened. rodgers got done.


They were unlikely to score with that tactic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

and then they scored twice

how about that


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*

via a mistake. Had absolutely nothing to do with their tactic.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

and then liverpool couldn't score, due to chelsea's tactic


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*



Kiz said:


> and then liverpool couldn't score, due to chelsea's tactic


which i had already praised. Their defense was great, genius tactic it was not.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: SLIP*

To be fair, the slip happened pretty early in the match. Mourinho might have been planning to change his tactics in the last 20 minutes to try and nick a goal, but there was no need after that.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: SLIP*

Mourinho is a tactical genius and the best manager around. It's hard to debate that honestly. He hasn't lost a big game, this season. When it comes to those big games, he's convincingly above any manager around.

Suarez will have to torture Newcastle on the last day of the season for 'Pool to stand any chance and that could possibly be around 6 goals we're talking about... They have Palace away and it's impossible to hammer them with Pulis around. The GD of 8 is maddening and City will add to that against Villa and even West Ham.




Rush said:


> So they won't bottle it, yet they might not win the league? You do realise those are 2 completely opposing statements. All City have to do now is win their remaining games, the title in in their hands. If they do lose it from here then they'll have bottled it as well.


I guess the definition of bottling is different for us. Gerrard being the direct reason for Liverpool's loss and basically losing 2-0 at home as a result is bottling. Especially since they were in pole position to win the League.

If City lose at Everton, with Everton putting a great performance, it won't be bottling. City are favourites now but they don't possess a healthy lead to be able to "bottle it" from here on. The way I see it, it's in City's hand and being in a position to win it by goal difference doesn't make them clear cut favourites--as Liverpool were--for them to bottle it. Losing is one thing. Losing at home via a mistake when you just need to be a professional would be classified as bottling. Especially after 25 years...




Kiz said:


> rodgers can complain all he wants about 'the right way', the only right way is the 3 points way.


I know it would be hard to take for Liverpool supporters right now, but this is the bottom-line. The only way is 3 points. There is no right way, or wrong way in football. The end does justify the means in fitba.


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*

Losing to Chelsea is bottling, yet losing to Everton isn't? Is this some kind of bizarro world where Everton is better than Chelsea? Pretty much all we had to do was win, now its the same situation for City.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: SLIP*

I hope Everton beat or atleast draw with City. I pray to god. Let's just win those two games, have Everton beat City. Merseyside is great this year, would love to see both red and blue in the UCL.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

too bad god is an ivorian midfielder for manchester city


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

YAYA

YAYAYAYA

YAYAYAYA

YAYAYAYAYA TOURE


----------



## Green Light

*Re: SLIP*

Yeah, yeah, God is great

Yeah, yeah God is good

Yeah, yeah, YEAH YEAH YEAH WHAT IF GOD WAS ONE OF US? JUST A STRANGER PARKING THE BUS :jose


Predicted line-up for tonight:

Krul

left-back left-back left-back left-back left-back
left-back left-back left-back left-back






Shola


Howay. 3-0 Arsenal. #PardewIn


----------



## Razor King

*Re: SLIP*



Rush said:


> Losing to Chelsea is bottling, yet losing to Everton isn't? Is this some kind of bizarro world where Everton is better than Chelsea? Pretty much all we had to do was win, now its the same situation for City.


Bottling would be when you have a clear advantage of some sort and let it go down the drain ala what we usually do. City have an advantage, yes. Goal difference but unless Yaya Toure slips leading to a goal by Lukaku, it wouldn't be City bottling.


----------



## united_07

*Re: SLIP*

from a mourinho biography










it worked again for him


----------



## Zen

*Re: SLIP*

Astonishing stat: Chelsea haven't conceded a single goal this season in the league away at Old Trafford, the Emirates, the Etihad and Anfield. Impressive yet also frustrating as fuck with the results against Villa and Sunderland


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: SLIP*



BkB Hulk said:


> :duck
> 
> Would be at United if they wanted him this time last year.


I think most sensible United fans wanted him but he was too much of a meanie for Bobby Charlton.


----------



## Goku

*Re: SLIP*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Astonishing stat: Chelsea haven't conceded a single goal this season in the league away at Old Trafford, the Emirates, the Etihad and Anfield. Impressive yet also frustrating as fuck with the results against Villa and Sunderland


Just emphasizes the strong foundation Mourinho had laid for future seasons. You can't solve everything in 1 season.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*






brb, just digging out my 2008 Man City shirt with Benjani printed on it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*



Femto said:


> Just emphasizes the strong foundation Mourinho had laid for future seasons. *You can't solve everything in 1 season.*


You're not allowed to say that. Apparently only dumb Chelsea fans who believe in everything Jose says are allowed to say things such as this.

Chelsea and City were allowed to have the slip ups that they had this season, imo. Yeah, both teams have the strongest squads in the league, but you can't expect a manager who hasn't worked with the majority of the players before to come in and make it click right away.

I'm gutted that we won't win the league after winning so many big games this season, but I've seen enough encouragement to know we're going in the right direction and with a few more signings and the players here developing more, we'll be a lot better next season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*



Razor King said:


> Bottling would be when you have a clear advantage of some sort and let it go down the drain ala what we usually do. City have an advantage, yes. Goal difference but unless Yaya Toure slips leading to a goal by Lukaku, it wouldn't be City bottling.


City do have a clear advantage though


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

Tbh, both City and Liverpool should do the right thing and each lose their next match and allow Chelsea to win the league.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: SLIP*

the only thing that frustrates me the most about all off this is that mourinho has been labelled as a tactical genius. which is baffling as his tactic was not a ploy to lure gerrard into making a mistake. chelsea went for the point and not to lose. so sure had gerrard not slipped would mourinho off been labelled this tactical genius with a point on the table because who would that off benefited ? 

i think his a very good manager but parking the bus with three holding midfielders and obviously getting that little luck don't make him a genius. having said this liverpool were not good enough they were lost for ideas. and no one would step up which seems a shame as gerrard has always stepped up when others have made a mistakes gerrard has lifted the team. there was no one that had the bollox to do that last night. 

but it was one game were i felt we did not do enough and we have done the job this season the board and fans asked for top four and liverpool have done that with flying colours and also playing great football.

if city win there last three they deserve the title as they have been a joy to watch at times. but i am a liverpool fan and i have always backed my side and i do not think it is over. i honestly feel liverpool will win the league i have been quite about it but i do feel everton will come good and grab atleast a point. if lfc fail against palace then it proves we just wasn't good enough. but i think if city fail to win then lfc are winning the title on the final day.


----------



## Curry

*Re: SLIP*



jammo2000 said:


> the only thing that frustrates me the most about all off this is that mourinho has been labelled as a tactical genius. which is baffling as his tactic was not a ploy to lure gerrard into making a mistake. *chelsea went for the point and not to lose*.


Chelsea went to stifle the Liverpool attack, which they did successfully for the first 45 minutes. Beyond that you can't know what they planned to do because the plans almost certainly changed when they went 1-0 up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

Mourinho knew how Liverpool were going to play and his set his team out perfectly to stop them and they scored 2 goals to their 0.

Rodgers got completely mugged off. Mourinho had a severely weakened team and playing away at a team who are scoring for fun against the top sides in the league, what was he expected to do? He played a perfect counter-attacking system for an away team and it worked, blame Rodgers for not having a plan b other than let Gerrard have 15 shots from 30 yards out.

It's amazing. A team strolls into town, doesn't roll over for them and tactically have them off which results in Liverpool fans attacking Chelsea fans after the game.

Bad winners and even worse losers.

p.s if Hibbert was the last man in the 90th minute, Torres & Willian would have turned back around. x


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

So many 'ifs' in this thread. How about if the ref did his job properly and gave the penalty on Flanagan in the opening half hour? How about if Kalas made proper contact on that clear header? How about if we had Hazard available? 

And you can't tell me that we still wouldn't have won if Gerrard didn't slip, as we simply don't know how the rest of the match would have panned out.

End of the day, Chelsea had the better opportunities all game. We came to Anfield with three of our best players missing and alot of our players out of form, so we had to play in a way where we could get something out of the game. It wasn't pretty, but it was effective and it stopped Liverpool.

And mistakes happen. Azpi slipped last week and if fucked us up. Terry slipped in Moscow and it fucked us up. And it's not just us. It's every team in the league. No, every team in the football. Hell, every team in sport. 'Ifs' are silly in sport. All that matters is what actually happened.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: SLIP*

Mourinho isn't a tactical genius because he put 9 players behind the ball, he is because of the preparation in the smallest details to neutralize the opposition's strengths and the ability to motivate players to work as hard as they can for him. Yesterday his plan was simple, don't let Liverpool play the high tempo game they like at Anfield, don't let them score early and try to minimize the crowd's effect on the game which they did perfectly in the first half hour. We were lucky to get the goal with Gerrard's slip but we probably should have had a penalty with the Salah shot and Kalas had a great chance to score from a corner. Liverpool were always going to send more and more players to get the goal, they weren't playing for a draw at Anfield and Jose's game plan would probably be different in the second half. 

For the second leg of the PSG match for example, he was working with the team on 3 or 4 different situations that can happen in the game and prepared them to change their shape and organization on the pitch based on another striker/midfielder that would come in if he needs to defend a result or get another goal.


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*



Joel said:


> So many 'ifs' in this thread. How about if the ref did his job properly and gave the penalty on Flanagan in the opening half hour? How about if Kalas made proper contact on that clear header? How about if we had Hazard available?
> 
> And you can't tell me that we still wouldn't have won if Gerrard didn't slip, as we simply don't know how the rest of the match would have panned out.
> 
> End of the day, Chelsea had the better opportunities all game. We came to Anfield with three of our best players missing and alot of our players out of form, so we had to play in a way where we could get something out of the game. It wasn't pretty, but it was effective and it stopped Liverpool.
> 
> And mistakes happen. Azpi slipped last week and if fucked us up. Terry slipped in Moscow and it fucked us up. And it's not just us. It's every team in the league. No, every team in the football. Hell, every team in sport. 'Ifs' are silly in sport. All that matters is what actually happened.


The ifs in this thread are mostly from my direction and they have nothing to do really with the result. Chelsea outplayed us, i have no issues with that. What i have an issue with is calling parking the bus a genius tactic. If any other side in the league did that, they'd get praise for beating Liverpool 2-0 but no one would be calling it genius. They'd be calling it parking the bus b/c thats exactly what it was. Just because Mourinho did it, and Chelsea executed it perfectly doesn't make it a genius tactic. 

Mistake do happen, we beat City due to a mistake. Here's where the if comes in, if Gerrard doesn't slip there. If the game goes into half time at 0-0. Does Mourinho suddenly change it up? Does Chelsea stop pissing around and wasting time? Or does he keep up with the exact same tactics? Ultimately we'll never know. I'd say its more than likely they'd have done the same thing for the rest of the game. 



ROUSEY said:


> Mourinho knew how Liverpool were going to play and his set his team out perfectly to stop them and they scored 2 goals to their 0.
> 
> Rodgers got completely mugged off. Mourinho had a severely weakened team and playing away at a team who are scoring for fun against the top sides in the league, what was he expected to do? He played a perfect counter-attacking system for an away team and it worked, blame Rodgers for not having a plan b other than let Gerrard have 15 shots from 30 yards out.
> 
> It's amazing. A team strolls into town, doesn't roll over for them and tactically have them off which results in Liverpool fans attacking Chelsea fans after the game.
> 
> Bad winners and even worse losers.
> 
> p.s if Hibbert was the last man in the 90th minute, Torres & Willian would have turned back around. x


was it counter attacking though? is it really counter attacking to just lump it ahead to Ba? Is it really counter attacking to move it up the pitch slowly after gaining possession?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*



Joel said:


> So many 'ifs' in this thread. How about if the ref did his job properly and gave the penalty on Flanagan in the opening half hour? How about if Kalas made proper contact on that clear header? How about if we had Hazard available?
> 
> And you can't tell me that we still wouldn't have won if Gerrard didn't slip, as we simply don't know how the rest of the match would have panned out.
> 
> End of the day, *Chelsea had the better opportunities all game*. We came to Anfield with three of our best players missing and alot of our players out of form, so we had to play in a way where we could get something out of the game. It wasn't pretty, but it was effective and it stopped Liverpool.
> 
> And mistakes happen. Azpi slipped last week and if fucked us up. Terry slipped in Moscow and it fucked us up. And it's not just us. It's every team in the league. No, every team in the football. Hell, every team in sport. 'Ifs' are silly in sport. All that matters is what actually happened.


That's not true. I don't recall Chelsea having any 'great' opportunities during the match. We didn't have any really great opportunities either though. I thought it was even in terms of opportunities for both sides. 

But as you said, at the end of the day, it's the three points that count.

I'm just really happy that we have reached our goal of making top four and getting back into the Champions League. I've been impressed with the way Rodgers has our team playing and we'll only get better in the near future. I;m not giving up on the title just yet though, still two games to go and anything can happen in football.


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*

tbh Destiny, throughout the game there was only 2 opportunities and Chelsea converted them both.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*

kalas' free header?


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*



Kiz said:


> kalas' free header?


That one SLIPped my mind enaldo


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*



Rush said:


> tbh Destiny, throughout the game there was only 2 opportunities and Chelsea converted them both.


Yes, that's true. I wasn't taking into account the goals.


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

Kalas' free header, should have had a penaly for handball (but I guess you can't really class that as a chance), Cole shot in the first few minutes - these were all before the first goal.

After the goal we only really had a great chance with Schurrle; who brought Mignolet into a good save.

I think the only time Schwarzer really had to dive was for Allen's low dropping shot. I guess you could say Sakho had a half chance, but that was always going to be tough.

The counter attack was definitely a plan, but Ba's lay off passes were so bad that they never materialised.


----------



## Rush

*Re: SLIP*



Joel said:


> Kalas' free header, should have had a penaly for handball (but I guess you can't really class that as a chance), Cole shot in the first few minutes - these were all before the first goal.
> 
> After the goal we only really had a great chance with Schurrle; who brought Mignolet into a good save.
> 
> I think the only time Schwarzer really had to dive was for Allen's low dropping shot. I guess you could say Sakho had a half chance, but that was always going to be tough.
> 
> The counter attack was definitely a plan, but Ba's lay off passes were so bad that they never materialised.


I wouldn't really count those as chances either though. Yeah the shot was on, but you could also argue that the shot was on for a couple of the ones Gerrard sprayed wide, Sakho's one that he hit poorly, Coutinho's one that he put well wide into the side netting. .


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

I counted them because Mignolet had to dive to to push them away, instead of just standing up and catching them. Well not Kalas' one, as he just totally mistimed it, but it was a free header in a dangerous area.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*



Joel said:


> Kalas' free header, should have had a penaly for handball (but I guess you can't really class that as a chance), Cole shot in the first few minutes - these were all before the first goal.
> 
> After the goal we only really had a great chance with Schurrle; who brought Mignolet into a good save.
> 
> I think the only time Schwarzer really had to dive was for Allen's low dropping shot.
> 
> The counter attack was definitely a plan, but Ba's lay off passes were so bad that they never materialised.


Kalas header was a good chance. Tbf, Sakho had a good chance as well, which he hit over the bar. The handball was not a definite pen, sometimes they are given and other times they aren't. Coles shot isn't a 'great' chance, it's just a shot outside the box. Suarez had a decent chance at the end as well. 

However, it all means nothing.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: SLIP*

Mourinho is a tactical genius and he was long before the Liverpool match and funnily enough, he is after the Liverpool match. Mourinho with a weakened squad set up his team to completely dull Liverpools attack and it did. Okay, Chelsea had a lucky break with Gerrard slipping but the 2nd goal wasn't lucky + the other chances like Kalas' free header which he didn't get a good contact with. Cole and Schurrle had chances too. 

Liverpool were fucked right up the sphincter with the tactics and left clueless with Gerrard taking 50 pot luck shots from outside the box to try and emulate his previous glories against West Ham, Olympiakos etc. 

Mourinho is a big game manager and he showed it against Liverpool, against us at the Etihad and the big crunch matches.

I can see the frustration in the negative tactics but at the end of the day you don't get points for "playing football" you get points for winning matches and Mourinho did that.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: SLIP*



Green Light said:


> Howay. 3-0 Arsenal. #PardewIn


Only 3? That's optimistic. :lol It'll be a blood bath.

It's depressing how shite we actually are. If they let Pardew lead a 'summer of rebuilding' then the club will be in so much trouble. Dark days.


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: SLIP*

what ever has happened is gone. what i will say tho is mourinho SHUT THE FUCK UP now i say this because he has moaned all season regarding others using dinosaur tactics. so i take it lord mourinho this rule does not count for you sir ? 

not to mention the fixture congestion. crying like a baby i hate utd but they have had to deal with this for the past 20 years. not to mention athletico madrid have also had to deal with it. one last thing the prem league does not revolve around you sir mourinho.

and crying again like a baby about the refs ?? oh my days WEST BROM ?
ASTON VILLA ? LIVERPOOL ? once again the guy needs to be quite and do what he is good at doing and that is being a very good football manager as he is a great manager but needs to stop the talking and stop this bollox that everyone is against him. 

anyway glad i got that off my chest. liverpool will still win the league


----------



## Kiz

*Re: SLIP*



jammo2000 said:


> what ever has happened is gone. what i will say tho is mourinho SHUT THE FUCK UP now i say this because he has moaned all season regarding others using dinosaur tactics. so i take it lord mourinho this rule does not count for you sir ?
> 
> not to mention the fixture congestion. crying like a baby i hate utd but they have had to deal with this for the past 20 years. not to mention athletico madrid have also had to deal with it. one last thing the prem league does not revolve around you sir mourinho.
> 
> and crying again like a baby about the refs ?? oh my days WEST BROM ?
> ASTON VILLA ? LIVERPOOL ? once again the guy needs to be quite and do what he is good at doing and that is being a very good football manager as he is a great manager but needs to stop the talking and stop this bollox that everyone is against him.
> 
> anyway glad i got that off my chest. liverpool will still win the league












i dont like jose but by christ this is a cry and a half


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*



jammo2000 said:


> what ever has happened is gone. what i will say tho is mourinho SHUT THE FUCK UP now i say this because he has moaned all season regarding others using dinosaur tactics. so i take it lord mourinho this rule does not count for you sir ?
> 
> not to mention the fixture congestion. crying like a baby i hate utd but they have had to deal with this for the past 20 years. not to mention athletico madrid have also had to deal with it. one last thing the prem league does not revolve around you sir mourinho.
> 
> and crying again like a baby about the refs ?? oh my days WEST BROM ?
> ASTON VILLA ? LIVERPOOL ? once again the guy needs to be quite and do what he is good at doing and that is being a very good football manager as he is a great manager but needs to stop the talking and stop this bollox that everyone is against him.
> 
> anyway glad i got that off my chest. liverpool will still win the league


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: SLIP*

it is my batista impression


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: SLIP*

ROUSEY, wait a minute... I thought you were an Everton fan.. but you profile picture shows Man City.. whaatt xD


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*

Anyone but Liverpool.


----------



## Goku

*Re: SLIP*



GoldenSilver said:


> ROUSEY, wait a minute... I thought you were an Everton fan.. but you profile picture shows Man City.. whaatt xD


----------



## Nige™

*Re: SLIP*

I still hope Liverpool can win it but I wouldn't mind City doing it tbh. It's turned into a case of just not wanting Chelsea to, even though they're the only side I have money on.

On the way to work this morning I was talking to a guy (United fan) on the train about the title race and he said he's rather get raped by a disease ridden tramp than Chelsea win it. It's a bit much but it made me think.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*



jammo2000 said:


> what ever has happened is gone. what i will say tho is mourinho SHUT THE FUCK UP now i say this because he has moaned all season regarding others using dinosaur tactics. so i take it lord mourinho this rule does not count for you sir ?
> 
> not to mention the fixture congestion. crying like a baby i hate utd but they have had to deal with this for the past 20 years. not to mention athletico madrid have also had to deal with it. one last thing the prem league does not revolve around you sir mourinho.
> 
> and crying again like a baby about the refs ?? oh my days WEST BROM ?
> ASTON VILLA ? LIVERPOOL ? once again the guy needs to be quite and do what he is good at doing and that is being a very good football manager as he is a great manager but needs to stop the talking and stop this bollox that everyone is against him.
> 
> anyway glad i got that off my chest. liverpool will still win the league














GoldenSilver said:


> ROUSEY, wait a minute... I thought you were an Everton fan.. but you profile picture shows Man City.. whaatt xD


I was an Everton fan but then I realised just how rich Man City are so I had to support my new boyhood club.

And the fun over the park have just become too unbearable.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: SLIP*

Kevin Phillips announces that he's finally going to retire. Cracking striker, easily my childhood hero.






So many great goals for us. Gutted I won't be able to watch Jody Craddock's testimonial to see him and Quinn play up top together one last time.


----------



## haribo

*Re: SLIP*


















can't get away from it :moyes8




Nige™ said:


> On the way to work this morning I was talking to a guy (United fan) on the train about the title race and he said he's rather get raped by a disease ridden tramp than Chelsea win it. It's a bit much but it made me think.


Maybe he just really wants to be raped by a disease ridden tramp.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*

Maybe he was on his way back to the asylum.

Moyes :lol


----------



## united_07

*Re: SLIP*

As expected the Strootman links are starting to appear with van Gaal likely to take over

Would be a good signing, but perhaps a risk what with his current injury

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...aal-targes-kevin-7039107#.U14vII0QcIw.twitter


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

*Re: SLIP*

Kevin scored an amazing goal vs NAPLES. I was just like wtf. 

And please City just win all your games and Suarez leave Liverpool so I can finally enjoy FOOTBALL AGAIN please. Ty


----------



## AEA

*Re: SLIP*

:lol Moyes


----------



## MOX

*Re: SLIP*


----------



## united_07

*Re: SLIP*










:lmao :lmao :lmao

guess I have a heart of stone


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*

Ahh the media and their liverpool/stevie love in.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

Still haven't stopped laughing at the entire cult. 

Come on City, slot a dozen so I can do the wiggly arm dance outside Anfield


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: SLIP*



united_07 said:


> As expected the Strootman links are starting to appear with van Gaal likely to take over
> 
> Would be a good signing, but perhaps a risk what with his current injury
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...aal-targes-kevin-7039107#.U14vII0QcIw.twitter


He'd be a great signing for United but you're right about the injury concerns. Would he even be ready to go the pre-season training in July?


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: SLIP*

he only had surgery in march didn't he ?


----------



## The Monster

*Re: SLIP*



united_07 said:


> As expected the Strootman links are starting to appear with van Gaal likely to take over
> 
> Would be a good signing, but perhaps a risk what with his current injury
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...aal-targes-kevin-7039107#.U14vII0QcIw.twitter


Never like signing player who is out injured & out with long injury lay off at that, strootman meant to return mid oct. But really should of signed him last summer I generally believe a deal in place but change of manager & Moyes dithering around in market with Woodward 1st summer it was like the blind leading the blind so deal feel through & went to Roma instead. Exactly type player would been great fit for us great cm. LvG huge fan of him so link is obvious & already said himself this summer that he be perfect fit at Manchester United which would be. 

Our cm needs whole revamp its worryingly poor. Carrick 33 in July & needs replacing anyway, clev is 25 & shows no signs progressing, Felliani had decent games every now & then but doubt ever be more then expensive back up squad player & fletch is 30 & can't be dependable over course season for many reasons but again at age where needs replacing & then 5th choice cm is now intern manager & 6th choice is Rooney....such a pathetic joke our cm.

After seeing what LvG system likes in cm he wants 3 different cm. A deep lying playmaker/deep defensive cm, a box to box cm with a lot energy to cover ground & attacking creative midfielder. Looking at names in rumour mill linked to us for this summer the 2 stand out cm players are kroos & William Carvalho. Kroos can play all 3 roles which good I reckon you could easily convert him to deep lying playmaker like LvG did with Bastian Schweiger. Carvalho deep defensive cm. Would still need a box to box cm in there & for various reasons felliani, carrick, fletch & clev all have major draw backs in that role in particular but in this side. So my questions is Would 2 cms be enough in the summer (kroos & Carvalho for example)? In my eyes say no need more then that strootman be ideal but injury worries me if signed him & prove can manage & get over his injury then think be a very smart & good signing for us.


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

United can fuck off. He's Roma's.


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*

Carragher actually seems to be turning into a good pundit. Didn't think I'd say that at the seasons start.

No interest in this game whatsoever. I hope it ends twelvty-fourteenth to the team that's least shit.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: SLIP*



united_07 said:


>


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ramsey is world class. 

Surreal year hes had. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*

World class is thrown around a lot. He's had a fantastic year, leave it at that for now.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: SLIP*

Ozil is bossing so hard out there.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: SLIP*

you know what the oddest thing about the game was?

liverpool didnt even need to win. a draw would have been fine. and any person whos been watching football at all this season, knew exactly how jose was gonna operate and set up his team

so why basically give him exactly what he wanted?



Brickhouse said:


> Ozil is bossing so hard out there.


against newcastle with almost nothing left to play for? you bet your sweet ass he is


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*

Seeing Dan Gosling's career waste away at Newcastle makes my testicles tingle with joy.


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*

Newcastle are horrific.

Arsenal are a chore to watch at times though. This should be about 15-0.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: SLIP*

Ramsey :banderas

Imagine if he hadn't been injured :banderas


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*



Black Jesus said:


> Ramsey :banderas
> 
> Imagine if he hadn't been injured :banderas


Still be 4th?


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: SLIP*



Liam Miller said:


> Still be 4th?


But with a bigger goal difference unk


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: SLIP*

Arsenal would be in the thick of the title chase right now had Ramsey and Walcott not picked up long-term injuries. If you deny that, you're just foolish.


----------



## Curry

*Re: SLIP*



Brickhouse said:


> Arsenal would be in the thick of the title chase right now had Ramsey and Walcott not picked up long-term injuries. If you deny that, you're just foolish.


And City probably would've walked it by now if Aguero/Toure/Nastasic/Kompany etc hadn't been injured.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: SLIP*



Magsimus said:


> Only 3? That's optimistic. :lol It'll be a blood bath.
> 
> It's depressing how shite we actually are. If they let Pardew lead a 'summer of rebuilding' then the club will be in so much trouble. Dark days.












Won me £60 off that tbf. Thanks Alan. We're shite but at least we're consistently shite.

Getting right good at these predictions so I am. Proper fancy my chances in the prediction thread next year (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*

Well we would have walked it with fergie so.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: SLIP*



Curry said:


> And City probably would've walked it by now if Aguero/Toure/Nastasic/Kompany etc hadn't been injured.


Maybe. They are clearly the most talented team. 

You are throwing Toure on their injury list? He's missed three fucking games!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: SLIP*



Brickhouse said:


> Arsenal would be in the thick of the title chase right now had Ramsey and Walcott not picked up long-term injuries. If you deny that, you're just foolish.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*



Green Light said:


> Won me £60 off that tbf. Thanks Alan. We're shite but at least we're consistently shite.
> 
> Getting right good at these predictions so I am. Proper fancy my chances in the prediction thread next year (Y)


Don't worry Moyesy will bring you up from the shite into mediocrity.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: SLIP*

I honestly think we can make a true run for the title next season, as long as Theo, Ramsey, and Ozil stay fit. Bring in a defensive midfielder and a striker also. Giroud is too inconsistent and doesn't turn up in big games. Hoping for Balotelli, Benzema, or Jackson Martinez. All three I think could happen, with Martinez being the most likely. Draxler is still a possibility but I think bringing him in is not ABSOLUTELY required. If the rumors of converting him to a striker are true, then it would take some time. We need someone who could come in and score goals instantly. Defensive midfielder would be on of the Bender brothers or Schneiderlin. Would rather Lars Bender than the other two.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*

I think arsenal need a boom bust cycle now.


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: SLIP*



Green Light said:


> Won me £60 off that tbf. Thanks Alan. We're shite but at least we're consistently shite.
> 
> Getting right good at these predictions so I am. Proper fancy my chances in the prediction thread next year (Y)


Well played. Clearly I underestimated the positive effect Alan 'the genius' Pardew would have on his triumphant return to the touchline. :clap


----------



## Curry

*Re: SLIP*



Liam Miller said:


> I think arsenal need a boom bust cycle now.


Not far off, optimism starting a bit early this year though


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: SLIP*

Happy Saint Totteringhams Day


----------



## Green Light

*Re: SLIP*










:lmao Should all be ticks surely


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: SLIP*



Black Jesus said:


> *I honestly think we can make a true run for the title next season*, as long as Theo, Ramsey, and Ozil stay fit. Bring in a defensive midfielder and a striker also. Giroud is too inconsistent and doesn't turn up in big games. Hoping for Balotelli, Benzema, or Jackson Martinez. All three I think could happen, with Martinez being the most likely. Draxler is still a possibility but I think bringing him in is not ABSOLUTELY required. If the rumors of converting him to a striker are true, then it would take some time. We need someone who could come in and score goals instantly. Defensive midfielder would be on of the Bender brothers or Schneiderlin. Would rather Lars Bender than the other two.


We can't. Not with the way Wenger goes on, and we'd need a fair few signings.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: SLIP*

Quite astonishing how true that Gooner boom-bust cycle chart is :moyes5


----------



## seabs

*Re: SLIP*

*Arsenal will never win the Title under Wenger.

Also Jose Mourinho is a bloody great football manager. Credit him as much or as little as you like for Sunday but that was far from a one off, it's the norm for him so yeah he's a genius if anyone is.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*



Brickhouse said:


> Arsenal would be in the thick of the title chase right now had Ramsey and Walcott not picked up long-term injuries. If you deny that, you're just foolish.


:lmao

Yeah cos Walcott is the kind of guy who's gonna win you titles.

If chelsea had a good striker they'd have won the league.
If City had no injuries they'd have won the league.
If Liverpool could stay on their feet they'd have won the league.
If Everton had more money than a tramp they'd have won the league.
If spurs didn't have Tim sherwood they'd have won the league.
If United didn't have david Moyes, had a new midfield and stopped paying mong wages they'd have won the league.
If Southampton had a squad of more than 12 players they'd have won the league.
If Newcastle realised that Pardew is a useless dickhead they'd have won the league.
If crystal palace started the season with tony Pulis they'd have won the league.
If Stoke weren't inbred thugs they'd have won the league.
If Swansea realised that they're fucking shit to watch without Laudrup they'd have won the league.
If west Brom kept Steve Clarke they'd have won the league.
If hull had something relevant about them that I could remember they'd have won the league.
If west ham passed the ball on the ground at least twice they'd have won the league.
If villa had a defence that was less penetrable than Alex humphs arse they'd have won the league.
If Sunderland had a scarecrow, a Bourbon biscuit and a photograph of bosko balaban up front instead of JOZY they'd have won the league.
If Cardiff had an owner who wasn't the puppet version of Kim Jong il they'd have won the league.
If Fulham kept their paedophile statue and gave RENE longer than 5minutes they'd have won the league.
If Norwich..... LOL fuck that.


Am I doing it right, Brickhouse?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: SLIP*

Brickhouse we wouldn't have stayed in the title race without injuries.


----------



## united_07

*Re: SLIP*



> Dutch Football ‏@football_oranje 4h
> De Telegraaf chief Sports reporter Jaap de Groot claims Van Gaal's wishlist of who he wants to bring to Manchester United is holding up deal
> 
> Dutch Football ‏@football_oranje 4h
> Van Gaal apparently wants to bring in 5 of his own staff members, United bosses reluctant, could see the deal fall through.


probably reluctant after Moyes did the same thing


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: SLIP*

Chelsea and Liverpool still would of annihilated us even with Walcott and Ramsey. That was just a matter of bad tactics from Wenger and lack of desire from the players.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: SLIP*

What Arsenal really need is a clinical striker, Giroud is nowhere near good enough for us.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: SLIP*



united_07 said:


> probably reluctant after Moyes did the same thing


I'm guessing the Giggs as assistant stuff was all paper bollocks then.

Van Gaal probably doesn't want another coup going down :lol


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: SLIP*



Curry said:


> And City probably would've walked it by now if Aguero/Toure/Nastasic/Kompany etc hadn't been injured.


That quartet has missed 46 Prem games this season to date with an injury. The quartet of Walcott/Oxlade-Chamberlain/Ramsey/Podolski has missed 71 Prem games this season to date with injury. And that's to say nothing of Ozil or Wilshere.

I don't have any illusions that if both teams had good luck in terms of staying off the training table this season that Arsenal would be better, but to insinuate that the sides have been anywhere near equal in terms of how injuries have hurt their campaigns is just wrong.


----------



## seabs

*Re: SLIP*

*Not like we have a great backroom team already in place. Unless keeping someone like Giggs on and grooming them to takeover is the issue. Maybe standing their ground on the GK coach too. Other than that I don't see the issue. Most managers will do that, the difference with Moyes is he replaced a team of experienced winners with jokes like Steve Round and Phil Neville who had never won anything.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: SLIP*

Walcott is very important to Arsenal. He creates a lot of space for his teammates and is one of the few direct players they have. Ozil would have been a lot better for Arsenal if he had Walcott to feed and divert defenders attention.

Ramsey was on course to challenge Suarez for the POTY trophy. It's not right to call him world class right now as you have to prove it for more than one season, but his form was up there with the best, no doubt.

Losing these two hurt Arsenal really bad and they would have been a lot better off with them. But we don't know how much better. We don't know how they would have responded to the defeats they've had, or if they would have continued their good form. We just don't know.


----------



## Curry

*Re: SLIP*



Brickhouse said:


> That quartet has missed 46 Prem games this season to date with an injury. The quartet of Walcott/Oxlade-Chamberlain/Ramsey/Podolski has missed 71 Prem games this season to date with injury. And that's to say nothing of Ozil or Wilshere.
> 
> I don't have any illusions that if both teams had good luck this year in terms of staying off the training table this season that Arsenal would be better, but to insinuate that the sides have been anywhere near equal in terms of how injuries have hurt their campaigns is just wrong.


Toure was a poor choice I'll admit but Silva has missed plenty. You can't compare the quality and importance to the team between Aguero/Silva/Kompany/Nastasic and Walcott/Ox/Ramsey/Podolski though.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: SLIP*



Gooner said:


> What Arsenal really need is a clinical striker, Giroud is nowhere near good enough for us.


What strikers could you realistically see joining us though? There are not many targets, sadly. Most likely seems Mandzukic or Martinez imo.

Balotelli and Benzema are extremely unlikely.


----------



## Vader

*Re: SLIP*

Wanting a consistent striker and then naming Balotelli is fucking mental.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: SLIP*



Black Jesus said:


> What strikers could you realistically see joining us though? There are not many targets, sadly. Most likely seems Mandzukic or Martinez imo.
> 
> Balotelli and Benzema are extremely unlikely.


Thats the problem, we can't attract world class strikers, but we need one. We shouldn't have been cheap and got Higuain or Villa last window.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: SLIP*

Giggs can't take over on a permanent basis. This club needs change, not more continuity. He should get some more experience, either with another club or under Van Gaal/Someone else, but he shouldn't be appointed now. Already you see that moron Ferdinand coming out and saying he wants to stay another year - This squad needs a ruthless overhaul, and I don't think a guy who was part of it a few weeks ago is the answer.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: SLIP*

Well, Balo has been playing for an underachieving Milan team all season. Can't expect him to be amazing every time when he is playing for a team hasn't given a shit until recently. He is young, has Premier League experience, and can still improve over time.

Plus, my friend is the biggest Milan and Balotelli fan. He also hates Arsenal. I want Balotelli to join us so I can bug him about it all the time unk


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: SLIP*

Manduzukic, Martinez or Remy would all be fine. Drmic wouldn't be bad either. I'd prefer one of them alongside Draxler since we couldn't expect that kid to come in, convert to striker and make an immediate impact.

This stuff about Arsenal "not being able to attract" world class players is rubbish. Benzema is unlikely because Real is unlikely to sell to anyone since Suarez is not happening for them anytime soon. Cavani and Costa are simply too rich for the board.


----------



## haribo

*Re: SLIP*



ROUSEY said:


> Seeing Dan Gosling's career waste away at Newcastle makes my testicles tingle with joy.


But what about that FA Cup goal he scored against Liverpool? You know, the one nobody saw :brodgers






:lmao still gets me


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: SLIP*

Won £36 tonight. 

Thanks Arsenal, and thanks Newcastle for being shite too.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: SLIP*

Telegraph linking us with a summer move for Lallana. I'm certainly interested but not looking forward to what Southampton are going to be looking for in return with that English player tax and all.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...international-Adam-Lallana-in-the-summer.html


----------



## Curry

*Re: SLIP*



Hank Scorpio said:


> Telegraph linking us with a summer move for Lallana. I'm certainly interested but not looking forward to what Southampton are going to be looking for in return with that English player tax and all.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...international-Adam-Lallana-in-the-summer.html


Where would Lallana fit in with Coutinho/Sterling/Suarez/Sturridge? I'm guessing it would lead to dropping Coutinho.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*



Curry said:


> Where would Lallana fit in with Coutinho/Sterling/Suarez/Sturridge? I'm guessing it would lead to dropping Coutinho.


Suarez is off to Madrid obviously.


----------



## obby

*Re: SLIP*

Giroud :duck


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*



Liam Miller said:


> Suarez is off to Madrid obviously.


Lallana is not a striker Liam Miller.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: SLIP*



Curry said:


> Where would Lallana fit in with Coutinho/Sterling/Suarez/Sturridge? I'm guessing it would lead to dropping Coutinho.


He'd probably fit in behind the pairing of Suarez and Sturridge (or Sterling when he plays wide). We are in desperate need of depth for the squad to compensate for the champo league fixtures next season and as such there will probably be alot of rotation in the squad next year that would allow both Coutinho and (hypothetically if we do end up buying him) Lallana to have chances to play in that role.



Liam Miller said:


> Suarez is off to Madrid obviously.


Can't be as bad as last year's saga can it?










:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: SLIP*

Suarez to go to Arsenal in the summer for 40 million and 1 pounds, when Liverpool fail to win the title, and Suarez decides he has had enough of Stevie Me choking.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: SLIP*



Destiny said:


> Lallana is not a striker Liam Miller.



No but the goat corner taker Asspas is.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: SLIP*



Liam Miller said:


> No but the goat corner taker Asspas is.


Aspas would've fit perfectly into United's system when Moyes was manager. CROSS IT, CROSS IT!

:moyes1


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: SLIP*



Rockhead said:


> Suarez to go to Arsenal in the summer for 40 million and 1 pounds, when Liverpool fail to win the title, and Suarez decides he has had enough of Stevie Me choking.


Now watch the Daily Mail use this as a post as a "trusted and reliable source" when they write the next Suarez wants out article :agree:


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE GOBSHITES*

Would take Lallana. Him being at Liverpool make it easier for me to lead the Lallana love-in.



Curry said:


> Where would Lallana fit in with Coutinho/Sterling/Suarez/Sturridge? I'm guessing it would lead to dropping Coutinho.


It offers more flexibility with a greater number of games. Against City, Coutinho played on the side of the diamond with Sterling at the point, so Coutinho and Lallana could play in the same team. At the same time, if you only have one striker fit, Sterling, Coutinho and Lallana can all play. Coutinho and Sterling were actually rotating for about a month anyway as to who plays in the hole, so it's not unfamiliar territory for him to not start every game. Plus there will obviously be rotation due to Champions League.

Worth noting that this seems to have come from Winter, Kay and some flog at the Mail, not Bascombe, Barrett and King. It's not the local reporters.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE GOBSHITES*



BkB Hulk said:


> Would take Lallana. Him being at Liverpool make it easier for me to lead the Lallana love-in.
> 
> 
> 
> It offers more flexibility with a greater number of games. Against City, Coutinho played on the side of the diamond with Sterling at the point, so Coutinho and Lallana could play in the same team. At the same time, if you only have one striker fit, Sterling, Coutinho and Lallana can all play. Coutinho and Sterling were actually rotating for about a month anyway as to who plays in the hole, so it's not unfamiliar territory for him to not start every game. Plus there will obviously be rotation due to Champions League.
> 
> *Worth noting that this seems to have come from Winter, Kay and some flog at the Mail, not Bascombe, Barrett and King. It's not the local reporters*.


Hence my apprehension :hmm:

Though, the fact that it's in the Telegraph gives me a better feeling about it rather than if it was in the Mirror, Mail or Scum.

Also, had this thought while watching that dreadful Newcastle performance earlier today. If both City and us win out then it will come down to goal difference and with us having to make a current 8 goal differential on City to win the tiebreaker and we face Newcastle at home on the final day of the season. It would be something if this seasons AGUEROOOOO was a 7th Suarez goal in a 13-0 drubbing to win the title. Oh and Pardrew would end up sacked and Fat Ash would sell the team because of the embarrassment so I'm sure Mag and Green Light are down with this fantasy









But by holy fuck that won't happen.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY BLUE) HACKS*

or just after suarez scores to make it 13-0, kun scores in the 96th min to retain the agggueeerrroooooo crown and to win on 1 gd.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY BLUE) HACKS*



Kiz said:


> or just after suarez scores to make it 13-0, kun scores in the 96th min to retain the agggueeerrroooooo crown and to win on 1 gd.


Don't latch on to my fantasy Kizwell get your own :cuss:

But, what the hell, sure why not? 

Final day scores:

Liverpool 13 Newcastle 0

City 5 West Ham ..... BUT WAIT!!! It's BIG ANDY via a cross from Downing that makes it 5-1. The long con bears fruit and mass hysteria ensues.

























West Ham then go on to win the league next year.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY BLUE) HACKS*

Sam finally gets his wish and takes over Real Madrid after Ancelotti only wins La Liga, prompting Allardyce to promise Champions League too.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY BLUE) HACKS*

Lallana and Shaw are staying put. As long as pochettino doesn't go that is.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY BLUE) HACKS*

Well the Lallana rumours don't seem to be coming out from the Liverpool end of things.


----------



## Rush

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY BLUE) HACKS*



Joel said:


> I counted them because Mignolet had to dive to to push them away, instead of just standing up and catching them. Well not Kalas' one, as he just totally mistimed it, but it was a free header in a dangerous area.


Yeah but personally i don't consider it a chance. Just comes down to what you class as a good chance though. 



Vader said:


> Carragher actually seems to be turning into a good pundit. Didn't think I'd say that at the seasons start.
> 
> No interest in this game whatsoever. I hope it ends twelvty-fourteenth to the team that's least shit.


Carra knows his shit for the most part, just has an accent that makes me have to concentrate to hear exactly what he's saying. 



Brickhouse said:


> Arsenal would be in the thick of the title chase right now had Ramsey and Walcott not picked up long-term injuries. If you deny that, you're just foolish.


:banderas



Curry said:


> Where would Lallana fit in with Coutinho/Sterling/Suarez/Sturridge? I'm guessing it would lead to dropping Coutinho.





Liam Miller said:


> Suarez is off to Madrid obviously.


standard fitba fan - "Liverpool have no depth. They only got to being 1st due to no europa, they'll struggle next season"
rumoured to buy a player
standard fitba fan - "who're they selling to fit him in?"

:draper2


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY BLUE) HACKS*

Chelsea had 3 clear cut chances in the game. Liverpool had arguably 1.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY BLUE) HACKS*

Saying that we would have won the title if we had Ramsey, Theo, and Ozil fit would be a bit outlandish. Where would City have been if Aguero remained fit throughout the season? We don't have the MENTALITY to win the League and as long as we don't win something or dare to dream, we won't. That's why this FA Cup is extremely crucial for us. Morons like Giroud coming out and saying how 4th is mandatory, whilst the FA Cup is a bonus doesn't help matters either. You just don't turn your face from a trophy after facing a 9-year drought.

Ramsey and Walcott are great players, especially with Ramsey turning from WOAT to GOAT so swiftly but let's not get ahead of ourselves here with the overrating here. I've seen many Gunners call him world class and even the best midfield player in the PL... Yeah, right. The same for Walcott. Both need to do it again next season before we can look up to them as top class players. If Ramsey had remained fit, he'd have challenged Suarez for the POTY. There's no doubt about that. I don't rate Walcott as much as others rate him because he's only had one great season to his name. I'm sure he will have a great season next season though...

If we really are to challenge for the title--genuine challenge not faking a challenge--we need a ST and a CM/CDM minimum. Somebody like Benzema and Lars Bender/Sami Khedira would really boost our squad. There are two massive holes in our first 11 - Arteta and Giroud. We need better. In games of "lesser magnitude," they're okay. Arteta is, Giroud not quite but against the big teams, Arteta doesn't have the legs to play a CM/DM anymore and we can't hope that Giroud gets 10 chances before he scores 1 - as he did last night.

It's all about the FA Cup now. Please don't bottle that, Arsenal.


----------



## Humph

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

If we get two clean sheets in the next two games Chezzer will get the golden glove :lol (presuming Cech doesn't come back and get one)


----------



## God™

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Cech and Terry back at training? 

dem mindames


----------



## MOX

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

How to deal with fans using flares by Polish police:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



God™ said:


> Cech and Terry back at training?
> 
> dem mindames


how is that even possible

HE HAD A DISLOCATED FUCKING SHOULDER

and as for JT, im pretty sure hes literally being held together by duct tape at this point


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

dislocated shoulders don't necessarily always mean a long time out. it depends out bad it is. if it's just popped out and hasn't caused major damage then pop it back in, shoot it full of painkillers and be on your way. plenty of players have just popped things back in, same with sometimes being out for the season.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

*If they play Cech, Terry, Hazard and Etoo when they're not fit it will backfire. Especially Cech and Terry.*


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

eto'o shouldnt be that bad. hes played as recent as last week, has been training, but was unlikely to play against liverpool anyways

hazard will probably be used as an impact sub late in the game seeing as hes been out the longest

terry will play through the hurt. he knows his body. he knows what he can handle. as i said before, he played through the champions league games vs Napoli, benfica and barca with a cracked ribcage and a few other injuries. if hes banged up too bad, ivan will just play in his place

cech though. cech is the wildcard. i have zero fucking idea what the hell is happening with that guy. there is no way he should be back this soon. it makes no sense


----------



## Rush

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Kiz said:


> dislocated shoulders don't necessarily always mean a long time out. it depends out bad it is. if it's just popped out and hasn't caused major damage then pop it back in, shoot it full of painkillers and be on your way. plenty of players have just popped things back in, same with sometimes being out for the season.


Has nothing to do with pain though really. Even with getting painkillers the ligaments in his shoulder will be really lax. Can easily pop it out all over again. His rotator cuff muscles will be weakened and his movement will still be restricted. As far as a timeframe goes, with a anterior dislocation with no complications which is what Cech has, immobilise for a week, then a gradual strengthening program. Honestly can't see him playing against Atletico and if he does play then he'll be nowhere near his peak.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

okay dr ******

there's no real need to play him anyways. schwarzer playing with the 2006 WORLD CUP in his heart. he's currently at the game vs uruguay in the pelanty shootout. he is an australian fortress. of spiders, jellyfish and dingoes.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

schwarzer is still going to the world cup right?

or did he retire from international duty?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

he retired before he moved to chelsea


----------



## Rush

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



reDREDD said:


> schwarzer is still going to the world cup right?
> 
> or did he retire from international duty?


retired. Ryan should be our keeper at the WC


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

wonder if he might come out of retirement if he has a really good run at the end of the season


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*






So good.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Neville is great when he isn't talking about english players or United.


----------



## RAB

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Let's talk about Scottish football!

No-one?

Bye!


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



RAB said:


> Let's talk about Scottish football!
> 
> No-one?
> 
> Bye!


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*










Gotta give it to the guy, he's got a sense of humour...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Plz four game ban for Suarez starting now. No point giving Coutinho a ban, since his presence is the same as him not being there :draper2


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

also ban yayay toure while youre at it

for footballing reasons


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Irish Jet said:


> Gotta give it to the guy, he's got a sense of humour...


Picking up on that famous scouse wit.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

great analysis by G Nev and Carra

plz City, don't drop points.

plzplzplzplzplzplzplz


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Newcastle and West Ham playing preseason games in New Zealand.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Poor New Zealand.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Never knew much of this... http://www.goal.com/en-sg/news/3907...en-atletico-madrid-should-not-be-considered-a

stunning debt management.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

but manchester city and psg are evil!!!!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

:lol

WAYNE! WAYNE!


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

like that game he continually was yelling "come on Danny!"

:lol

:moyes1


----------



## Destiny

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Poor ol' Moyesy. Definitely going to miss him.

Last few games of the season are going to be interesting. Even though Everton are City's 'bogey' team, I have a feeling they might lose quite comfortably on the weekend. It's a shame they have some key players out. City looked really solid against Palace and I feel they're finding good form at the right time. 

As for us, we should beat Palace this week considering they're safe and don't have to win. 

I can't see City losing the title tbh. It would be funny if Chelsea somehow won the league. I couldn't bare another Mourinho celebration though.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Destiny said:


> :lol
> 
> WAYNE! WAYNE!


That's what Rooney gets for daring to cross the halfway line.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

If Everton was in need of some encouragement....

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/hes-back-malaysian-everton-fc-7048523

WIN IT FOR WEE


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Last time he was at Goodison it nearly caved in so I'm expecting Everton to win 1-0 now.


----------



## Humph

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



> Carlo Nash favourite to be Norwich City's Player of the Season (despite not playing a game) as fans hijack voting system


:lol

Ours would definitely have to go either Koscielny or Mertesacker.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Stats wise ours is likely Rooney. I'd give it De Gea though as he's the only one who hasn't embarrassed himself at some point (Sunderland in the cup doesn't count.....)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

:lol brilliant from norwich fans.


Ours should be de gea without a doubt.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Agree with De Gea. Been consistent all season, spared our blushes on many occasions and generally been the most reliable and consistent player on a week to week basis.

Stats can be misleading and don't take into account how utterly turd Rooney has been in many games this season. He's probably the most frustrating United player to watch bar Valencia in terms of how inconsistent he is, and isn't helped by being flat out horrible when he has off days.

Januzaj has had promising spells but he's played too few games and had a number of quiet spells as well, which is to be expected of someone with potential but who is still very much learning and being integrated into the team and the style of play. No-one else rivals De Gea for my money in terms of consistency, because all season United have had flat performances and struggled to produce strong performances weekly, more often contained to one good performance every few games.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Oh I couldn't give two fucks about stats, I'm just letting you all know why Rooney will get it. Goals and assists wise it looks good but he's a turd at times.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Surprisingly rooney went to shit after he got his hefty contract, unless i'm making that up just because it's rooney.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Ours would be Remy obviously. Second would probably still be Cabaye despite him not being here for half the season. Hard to pick any stand-outs after those two, Debuchy was great for a while but then he got himself sent off against Brom, struggled with injuries after that and never recovered his form. The second half of the season has been a complete catastrophe all round though tbf.



Spoiler: Interview from Hatem






> Hatem Ben Arfa has admitted he is “sad and frustrated” at being frozen out at Newcastle - but has revealed he wants to “stay and play.”
> 
> The French winger says he found it “hard” to watch Newcastle slump to a 3-0 defeat at Arsenal on Monday night at home on TV, after been forced to train with the reserves for the previous 10 days.
> 
> With one year left on his contract at the Magpies, his future under boss Alan Pardew looks uncertain, with Liverpool and Roma among clubs monitoring his situation.
> 
> Ben Arfa admits he did have an “exchange of words” with Pardew after the heavy home defeat to Manchester United at the start of this month, but denies claims from the manager that some team-mates don’t trust him to do the required work-rate defensively.
> 
> The France international, who many Geordie fans believe offers more creativity and inspiration than any other member of Pardew’s squad, has extended an olive branch to his under-fire boss, along a plea for the coach to believe in him.
> 
> Ben Arfa, who has made only 13 league starts this season, requested his first interview in more than a year to explain his feelings.
> 
> On his future, he said: “If the manager says to me he doesn’t believe in me for next season I respect that, but I want to stay. But if the president (owner Mike Ashley) wants to sell me, I have to go.
> 
> "I want to stay here even if the manager doesn’t believe in me, because I will show him I can play here.”
> 
> Pointing to the sunny Newcastle Quayside and the Tyne Bridge, the 27-year-old added: “I love playing football here. I enjoy training. I just want to play. I’m fit. I’m not injured. I don’t have an injury. I’m ready to play. I want to play.
> 
> “I feel sad and frustrated, but not angry. I want to help my team and I can’t. It hurts a lot.
> 
> "I want to take the ball and give the maximum for the team. When I see we are losing games 3-0, 4-0, it is very hard for me and I’m on the bench. If I was involved on Saturday against Cardiff, I think I could make a difference. I would like to try.
> 
> “I do what the manager wants. If he doesn’t want me to play, I respect it.
> 
> "I was at home watching on TV on Monday night. We lost too many times, three-nil, four-nil, three-nil. Everyone is going to say, 'Newcastle is not a big team, it’s a small team', but it’s not true. I think Newcastle can be a big team. Everything is here.”
> 
> Asked if he has fallen out with Pardew, he added: “No, there is not a problem, just after the game against Manchester United. We had an exchange of words, but that is it and it happens with all players at all teams.”
> 
> He laughed when asked the tough question of whether Pardew will still be manager next season, saying: “I don’t know! I think he does give it all for Newcastle.”
> 
> Asked what he wants to bring to struggling Newcastle’s first XI, Ben Arfa is clear: “My flair, my creativity offensively. I take the initiative positively and I try every time to do something. I think I can give a lot for the club.
> 
> “The manager told me I had to score more and get more assists for everybody’s confidence - the supporters, the players and him. I said 'Okay, but I have to play.'
> 
> "I think Pardew believes in me, but he doesn’t show. I don’t know why. He needs to give me more confidence because I think he believes in me.
> 
> “It is very hard for the player if you are substituted at half-time, like I was against Southampton. It hurt me. I can’t be the only reason for the problem. I can only do so much. Maybe if I’m on the pitch and we lose five-nil I get blamed and that is normal and I take a lot of responsibility.”
> 
> Ben Arfa has close friends in the squad, citing Loic Remy, Moussa Sissoko and Vurnon Anita - “good, good relationships” - and adds: “I don’t have any problems with teammates.”
> 
> He says the sale of playmaker Yohan Cabaye to Paris Saint-Germain in January, was a huge blow to a squad which reached fifth at the end of November but have lost 14 out of the last 19 games:
> 
> “It was hard for everybody when Yohan left, because he was very, very focused.”
> 
> He also has thoughts on Newcastle’s style - he wants more passing, but often there are long balls.
> 
> “That is my opinion, because I like playing football, but it is the manager’s decision," added Ben Arfa. "Sometimes he say to us playing football and sometimes he say to us to kick it.”
> 
> One relationship not in doubt is Ben Arfa’s with the paying public - something that drives him on.
> 
> He explained: “It makes me believe in myself when the supporters sing my name. It’s a really positive thing. I hope to stay here, but it’s not my decision... if the president wants to sell me...
> 
> “My dream for 12 months' time is to be in the top four with Newcastle - to get to the Champions League or to win a cup.”
> 
> ==================
> 
> Asked whether he feels he has been made a scapegoat for the team’s problems since Christmas, there is a lengthy pause before he replies: "I can't be the only reason for the problem.
> 
> “I can only do so much and I am not on the pitch. Maybe if I I'm on the pitch and we lose five nil I get blamed and that is normal. I take a lot of responsibility.
> 
> “Every player needs confidence. Every player in the world needs confidence to show their best. It is hard to come in [from the bench] during games and it is very hard for the player if you are substituted at half time, like I was against Southampton. It hurt me so bad. I had tried, it was very hard.”
> 
> Ben Arfa is quick to add that he “respects” the manager’s decision and denied he has fallen out with Pardew, adding that he has “been good for Newcastle.” They still speak at the training ground, although he admitted they had argued in the dressing room earlier this month.
> 
> “There is not a problem, just after the game against Manchester United,” he explained. “We had an exchange of words, but that is it. That happens in every team where the players and the manager want to win.
> 
> At 27, Ben Arfa should be in his prime. He should be going to the World Cup with France, but he cannot even get on the bench for his club. He has spent the last two weeks “training with the reserves.”
> 
> The former Marseille and Lyon star is a wonderful footballer, but there have been question marks surrounding his conditioning. There have also been whispers he no longer has many friends in the dressing room because of his attitude. That is also put to him.
> 
> “If the manager doesn’t pick, he doesn’t pick me. I don’t know about any problems with teammates. I have a lot of good friends at the club. All I know is that I want to train and I want to play and that’s it.”
> 
> Ben Arfa, a player once described as Pardew as his match winner, has started just 13 league games this season, a stat made all the more bewildering given he would appear to have been the perfect replacement in the “number 10” role after Yohan Cabaye was sold to Paris Saint Germain.
> 
> “I would play as the number 10 or on the right if the manager wanted me,” Ben Arfa added. “The most important thing for me is, I have a responsibility to the team, but I also need confidence to build my best game and I don’t have that.
> 
> "It would be better if I had five games to show what I can do.”







Great to hear him saying stuff like that on one hand, but on the other I can't see it doing him any favours. Pardew clearly blames him for all our woes and would rather play superstars like Dan Gosling. Probably best for his career if he moves on at the end of the season unfortunately.










Strong headline.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Yup I agree, Rooney really did go to shit after that contract. I couldn't believe how people were praising him last week for his "performance", but for his goals I personally thought he was shit. He gave the ball away so many times in the 1st half it was untrue and generally looked like the lethargic version of himself that just DOESN'T DOESN'T deserve that kind of dosh.
He brought it up a notch in the 2nd half but surely "World Class players" do that sort of thing consistently, I won't mention names.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Green Light, question time.

Pardew out, Moyes in, would you be happy?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

yaya probably for us, but it could go to any of kun, silva, zaba, demi or dinho.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Koscielny, Mertesacker, Ramsey. In that order.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

So it seems like van Gaal will be appointed manager by the beginning of next week if reports are to be believed.Think its probably the best option, too soon to give it to Giggs.

The Mail are saying van Gaal wants Kroos, Hummels and Reus, but then again it is the Mail.



de Gea should be the united player of the year, no question, been brilliant all season.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

None of the United players lived up to Phil Jagielka. Give him the award.


----------



## haribo

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



united_07 said:


> The Mail are saying van Gaal wants Kroos, Hummels and Reus, but then again it is the Mail.


Star running a similar story but with Shaw not Kroos.

But this is definitely my favourite story of the day:
http://metro.co.uk/2014/04/30/wayne...united-not-to-appoint-louis-van-gaal-4714701/

:banderas


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



haribo said:


> Star running a similar story but with Shaw not Kroos.
> 
> But this is definitely my favourite story of the day:
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/04/30/wayne...united-not-to-appoint-louis-van-gaal-4714701/
> 
> :banderas


LVG very likely to tear him a new one somewhere down the line, its inevitable :yum:


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Apparently Barca are willing to sell Fabregas. We should sign him back.

Imagine Ramsey - Ozil - Fabregas in the midfield :duck


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

and imagine them all getting injured and the arsenal finishing 4th :duck


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

A lot of defensive solidity in that Arsenal three.

Lee Ryder ‏@lee_ryder 9s
Hatem Ben Arfa trained in "different group" to the first team today #nufc

Punishment for not wanting to be sold.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Black Jesus said:


> Apparently Barca are willing to sell Fabregas. We should sign him back.
> 
> Imagine Ramsey - Ozil - Fabregas in the midfield :duck


Balance? A midfield trio of Ozil, Cesc, and Ramsey wouldn't have any sort of balance.

And I wouldn't want Cesc here. He's regressed at Barca. We need is a striker and a DM. Not another f'kin CAM. We already have ten million CAMs. If we bought a ST, a DM, and a LW player--AND still had money to buy Cesc, I'd take him. But uh-no.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

honestly at this point i assume every arsenal player is a CAM

or atleast wenger does


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



> *Steward*
> Location: Liverpool, Merseyside, North West, England
> Type: Temporary Salary: £6.31 - 6.31
> Conditions: Part Time
> Posted on: Friday, April 25, 2014
> Recruiter name: Blue Arrow Liverpool
> Recruiter telephone: 01512 274400
> Job reference number: LIVFC1245
> 
> Description:
> *We are pleased to announce that we have been chosen to supply temporary stewards for the Winners Parade to take place on May 12th if Liverpool FC win the football league. *
> 
> The role of the stewards is to help maintain the crowds along the planned route for the winner’s bus, to ensure the smooth running to what will be a fantastic day!
> 
> Experience working as a steward previously isn’t essential, however preferred. Candidates that are ideal for this position will have the following skills:
> •	Great customer service skills.
> •	Able to communicate well with the general public to help maintain a safe environment for all.
> •	Able to be able to work well as part of a large team unit, as well as an individual.
> 
> If you are interested in been a part of this historic day please contact us directly on 0151 236 1536.
> 
> 
> Blue Arrow is one of the UK’s largest recruitment businesses, dedicated to providing bespoke staffing solutions through a network of specialist branches and on-site locations. For over 50 years, our priority has been to work in partnership with our clients and candidates to secure long-term relationships.


http://www.bluearrow.co.uk/jobs/Pag...t-England-Steward-LIVFC1245.aspx#.U2JYy_mSwgU

:banderas




reDREDD said:


> honestly at this point i assume every arsenal player is a CAM
> 
> or atleast wenger does


Well, he considers Chambo a CAM too and Gnabry...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Kiz said:


> and imagine them all getting injured and the arsenal finishing 4th :duck


#bantzking :duck

I would combine Terry and Cahill as the best player for us. Yes, they are one entity. 3rd would be Hazard, although there were periods where he was anonymous. Holy hell, Oscar needs to step it up next season. I like Willian's work when he needs to act defensively, but he really needs to take on his man, and also get better on finding a good ball on the counterattack. 

EDIT- Oh wait MATIC. In half a season that guy has been immense, deserves a lot of credit.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

if they combine into 1 entity wouldn't hazard be 2nd?

#bantzking


----------



## Goku

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Razor King said:


> Koscielny, Mertesacker, Ramsey. In that order.


Mertesacker has easily been Arsenal's best player imo.

Ramsay by a country-mile if he'd stayed fit, but alas..


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

i think its safe to say kiz is the #bantzking

hes a LAD

also HoL, reason i have a spidey avatar is because seph has hawkeye and WCW has wolverine

i dont get it either


----------



## Goku

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

oh okay


----------



## united_07

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

David McDonnell from the Mirror, the journalist who was getting the leaked team news, is saying the van Gaal appointment will be a 2 year deal and the announcement will be made after the final home game next tuesday. He is also saying van Gaal will have £150m to spend.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

On the debate of who should be mufc player of the season it has to be de gea bar the 1 mistake think improvement & displays been very good dread to think where we would be without him this season. Need get him on a new lengthy contract soon though. Also something for Chelsea fans to have look at but its relevant to mufc fans to. Its article by reliable Jason bunt who says Chelsea close to signing felipe luis of atletico Madrid this summer which mean they have given up on race to sign luke shaw I would assume which is good news for Manchester United fans like myself. 



> Chelsea close in on deals to sign Atletico Madrid left-back Filipe Luis and striker Diego Costa
> Ashley Cole's future is put in doubt as London club move for Filipe, who would cost around £16.5million, as well as Atletico Madrid forward Diego Costa
> 
> 
> By Jason Burt:
> 
> Chelsea are closing in on a deal to sign Filipe Luis, the Atlético Madrid left-back, which would raise further doubts over Ashley Cole’s future at the club.
> If, as expected, Chelsea sign Filipe, who would cost around 20 million euros (£16.5million), it may also be a clear sign that they expect Luke Shaw to join Manchester United. United are planning a £27 million bid for the 18-year-old Southampton left-back.United have also scouted Filipe, as a replacement for Patrice Evra, with Atlético making it clear they would only listen to offers for the defender this summer.
> 
> Filipe is expected to be joined at Chelsea next season by Diego Costa with the Stamford Bridge club having used Wednesday’s Champions League semi-final tie to continue negotiations with Atlético. Talks are believed to have progressed significantly to the extent that, according to sources, both moves have been agreed.
> A third Atlético player, albeit one already owned by Chelsea, goalkeeper Thibaut Courtois, is also now expected to return to the Premier League club next season and no longer remain out on loan.
> 
> Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho will keep Petr Cech but believes that Courtois, 21, is ready to challenge for role as first-choice goalkeeper having spent three seasons on loan in La Liga. Courtois is expected to sign a new contract extension with Chelsea, who he is yet to play for, and it had been thought that he might be loaned out for one more campaign but Mourinho is now thought to want him back. Costa wants to move to Chelsea who are happy to meet the £31.5million buy-out clause in the striker’s contract and will also meet his personal terms.
> 
> The powerful 25-year-old striker has been Mourinho’s main target for some time with the Chelsea manager determined to overhaul their forward line during the summer. Samuel Eto’o’s contract expires at the end of this season and it seems inconceivable that Chelsea will not encourage bids for both Fernando Torres and Demba Ba.
> It remains possible that Torres could return to Atlético while there also remains the expectation that Chelsea will also listen to offers for Romelu Lukaku who has spent this season on loan at Everton. Everton would like to buy the striker but have been quoted a fee of more than £20million and face competition from other clubs.
> Chelsea are also interested in signing the Bayern Munich striker Mario Mandzukic with the Croatian understood to be keen to quit the German club who are signing Robert Lewandowski from Borussia Dortmund. Chelsea scouts have watched Mandzukic in recent weeks.
> 
> Costa, like Filipe, was born in Brazil but is a naturalised Spaniard and will represent Spain at the World Cup. Filipe, 28, has represented Brazil but does not figure in Luiz Felipe Scolari’s plans for this summer.
> Although Filipe is Brazilian he has a Polish father and his surname is Kasmirski. He can also play further forward but has been used by Atlético coach Diego Simeone as a left-back and impressed in both legs of the semi-final tie against Chelsea which the Spanish side won to set up a final later this month against Real Madrid.
> Filipe has previously played for Real Madrid B and Deportivo La Coruna having originally moved to Europe from Brazil to join Ajax on loan in 2004.
> 
> Cole’s contract at Chelsea is due to expire in June and although the 33-year-old is keen to agree a new one-year extension, and a deal is expected, he has lost his first-team place this season to César Azpilicueta.
> Mourinho, however, has made signing a new left-back as well as buying strikers his priority when the transfer window opens.


Luis is a really good lb sure Jose left very impressed after 2 games v Chelsea this past week. His age is a concern though as his turning 29 in August so he is a short term fix at lb but looks like Azpilicueta go back to his more "favoured" position of rb from next season onwards. Also I'm quite excited to to see how Zouma does at Chelsea next season to.


----------



## united_07

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



> Telegraph Football ‏@TeleFootball 6m
> Wayne Rooney has been sent for a scan after limping out of Manchester United training today


potentially out of the world cup?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



united_07 said:


> David McDonnell from the Mirror, the journalist who was getting the leaked team news, is saying the van Gaal appointment will be a 2 year deal and the announcement will be made after the final home game next tuesday. He is also saying van Gaal will have £150m to spend.


somewhere out there, wayne rooney is reading this and preparing to demand 400,000 a week


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Rooney would go even if he broke both legs. I'd definitely not start Rooney but he's obviously going to have the team centred around him.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

*Rooney not going would be a blessing in disguise for England. But it won't be treated like that because the media still think Wayne Rooney from 6 years ago is gonna turn up at the World Cup because logic duh.

I'd be wary about buying certain Atletico players. They shine under Simeone because of the system. Simeone could replace them with someone else and as long as they system works it's fine. Simeone relies on a system to win games not players. Obviously you can't just put anyone into the system but the point is a lot of the players who thrive in Simeone's system thrive in the system and won't in another system. I think Luis will be ok at Chelsea because Jose always sets his back 5 up really well and has a similar defensive system. Then there's obviously players like Suarez and Turan who are just quality simple as. Then you have your Costa's and Koke's who look sublime in the system but I they don't look this good in someone else's system that doesn't play to their strengths. Plus why the fuck would these players want to leave Atletico. They're on course to win at least La Liga, maybe even the Champions League and have the best manager in the world right now making every single one of them look as good as they ever will be. Yeah if someone comes in and bids silly money like they got for Falcao they'll sell but that's because it's good business rather than them having no choice. *


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Out of curiousity, do the Utd fans here still care about us doing the Poznan when City won the league?


If so, firstly lel and secondly why? I've seen a bunch of it on twitter tonight and it baffles me, probably 99% of clubs would've done the same thing to literally any team in that situation.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

It bothers me like the halocaust bothers a Jew. There's little between the two little issues either!

Mackems or Nazis? Tough call.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

I never realised till now how much I did admire Hitler. i wonder if enough time has passed for me to grow out a nice little tash.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



united_07 said:


> David McDonnell from the Mirror, the journalist who was getting the leaked team news, is saying the van Gaal appointment will be a 2 year deal and the announcement will be made after the final home game next tuesday. He is also saying van Gaal will have £150m to spend.


You could do a boom bust cycle on the amount of money we allegedly have to spend this summer. It's gone from £100 million to £250 million and nearly everywhere in between during the course of the season.

We'll spend about £60-70 million and that'll be it, in my opinion.



Shepard said:


> Out of curiousity, do the Utd fans here still care about us doing the Poznan when City won the league?
> 
> 
> If so, firstly lel and secondly why? I've seen a bunch of it on twitter tonight and it baffles me, probably 99% of clubs would've done the same thing to literally any team in that situation.


I do, why? Because I'm extremely petty and childish. I would take great pleasure in helping to send Sunderland down.

I actually don't think you will go down though. You'll more than likely lose to Ryan Giggs' unstoppable juggernaut of a team but your last two games are at home against teams who'll be thinking of their summer holidays.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Chelsea's youths through to another Youth Cup final. Its a shame they never get a chance and end up rotting away due to no first team football.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Seabs said:


> *Rooney not going would be a blessing in disguise for England. But it won't be treated like that because the media still think Wayne Rooney from 6 years ago is gonna turn up at the World Cup because logic duh.
> 
> I'd be wary about buying certain Atletico players. They shine under Simeone because of the system. Simeone could replace them with someone else and as long as they system works it's fine. Simeone relies on a system to win games not players. Obviously you can't just put anyone into the system but the point is a lot of the players who thrive in Simeone's system thrive in the system and won't in another system. I think Luis will be ok at Chelsea because Jose always sets his back 5 up really well and has a similar defensive system. Then there's obviously players like Suarez and Turan who are just quality simple as. Then you have your Costa's and Koke's who look sublime in the system but I they don't look this good in someone else's system that doesn't play to their strengths. Plus why the fuck would these players want to leave Atletico. They're on course to win at least La Liga, maybe even the Champions League and have the best manager in the world right now making every single one of them look as good as they ever will be. Yeah if someone comes in and bids silly money like they got for Falcao they'll sell but that's because it's good business rather than them having no choice. *


Koke is quality. Nothing to do with a "system". Gabi and Tiago are made to look better.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Slient Alarm said:


> I do, why? Because I'm extremely petty and childish. I would take great pleasure in helping to send Sunderland down.
> 
> I actually don't think you will go down though. You'll more than likely lose to Ryan Giggs' unstoppable juggernaut of a team but your last two games are at home against teams who'll be thinking of their summer holidays.


Given how we generally perform against sides in the top and sides in the bottom it wouldn't surprise me if we somehow won at OT and fucked up the other two tbf.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> It bothers me like the halocaust bothers a Jew. There's little between the two little issues either!
> 
> Mackems or Nazis? Tough call.


Just caught how I spelt holocaust. I think for that and the poor joke, I've managed to hit a full 5/5 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale. I R disappoint.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Wasn't a 5/5 a WOOLCOCK?

Rooney will still play even if he has to bring a granny on the pitch with him. Just watch Sturridge have to play wide and one of Lallana or Sterling not starting as a result.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Nah, Woolcock is a low scorer.

1 = good
5 = extreme mong

The SCALE

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/33635761-post4614.html


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

went to sleep at half time of the u/21 semi but it sounds like we were really unlucky to lose on pelanties. we had about 3-4 great chances in the first half too. there's some real talet in both teams too, with both chock full of 18-19 year old talents. great to see thierry ambrose make an impact again in such a big game, getting the assist in his 2nd u/21 appearance for ntcham. cruel to lose on pelanties but there's lots to look forward to for both teams moving forward. would've loved to have seen angelino in the first half because he's a real talent at left back for mine.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

By both those teams do you mean City and Vitesse?


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

we will avenge the Poznan taunts of May 2012 8*D

:kagawa :carrick :javy :rvp :jones :evra


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

with a midtable finish

#bantzking


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

listen here m8


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

#bantzjunior has the floor


----------



## Rush

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> It bothers me like the *halocaust* bothers a Jew. There's little between the two little issues either!
> 
> Mackems or Nazis? Tough call.


you CGS'd that right up lad.



Kiz said:


> with a midtable finish
> 
> #bantzking


#topbantz


----------



## Zen

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

COSTA!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Shepard said:


> Out of curiousity, do the Utd fans here still care about us doing the Poznan when City won the league?
> 
> 
> If so, firstly lel and secondly why? I've seen a bunch of it on twitter tonight and it baffles me, probably 99% of clubs would've done the same thing to literally any team in that situation.


Not in the slightest. It's par for the course in fitba, same reason Villa fans were jubilant in sending Newcastle down a few years back despite there being no real historical hatred between the two sets of fans. Honestly Sunderland fans singing YNWA @ OT for years prior irritated me more, but that's more to do with me finding it odd to sing another club's anthem just to spite the opposition. It's something I could never see myself doing so it always got an odd chuckle out of me. I don't begrudge a single Mackem for what they did because the chances are if United had sent Sunderland down that day, United fans would have mocked the Sunderland supporters so it's fair game.



Shepard said:


> i wonder if enough time has passed for me to grow out a nice little tash.


Forever unshaven.


----------



## Humph

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



> Arsenal and Southampton share the Grounds Team of the Season award for 2013/14


And people say we don't win trophies...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

there's no mention of a trophy

#bantzking


----------



## Humph

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

#1award=1trophy=1RT


----------



## haribo

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*










what :lmao :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> COSTA!!!!!!! :mark:


He beat you lad.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

so apparently WE GERMAN NOW.

Kroos is a possibility, but Reus and Hummels I don't think so.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Thoughts on this, Chelsea fans?



> *Eden Hazard does not sacrifice himself for Chelsea - Mourinho*
> Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho has questioned midfielder Eden Hazard's commitment during matches.
> 
> Hazard, 23, claimed after the 3-1 defeat by Atletico Madrid on Wednesday that the Blues are set up to counter-attack and not to take the initiative.
> 
> "When the comments come from a player like Eden it's normal because he's not the kind of player to sacrifice himself for the team," said Mourinho.
> 
> "He's not mentally ready to look to his left-back and leave his life for him."
> 
> Mourinho added: "Normally you get these kind of comments from players like him, from players that can't resolve a problem like we had in the first goal.
> 
> "If you see the first goal of Atletico you completely understand where the mistake was and why we conceded that goal."


http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/27258633

Kinda harsh, no? And after Mata, I think this is the second time Mou has spoken not so kind words for one of his players. What he says about his strikers don't count though because it's true...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

why is jose responding to out of context quotes


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Rush said:


> you CGS'd that right up lad.
> 
> 
> 
> #topbantz


Worse than CGS'd it. Didn't look right when I posted it, I knew I'd fucked it before posting - at least CGS is obliviously stupid.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Kiz said:


> why is jose responding to out of context quotes


Mind games. :sparker


----------



## Goku

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Razor King said:


> Thoughts on this, Chelsea fans?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/football/27258633
> 
> Kinda harsh, no? And after Mata, I think this is the second time Mou has spoken not so kind words for one of his players. What he says about his strikers don't count though because it's true...


Sell him to BUYern


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Mourinho said Hazard is a selfish cunt just like he did with Mata.

Send us a postcard from Paris, Eden.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

*They need better than Hazard anyway. He's very rarely stepped up in big matches for his price tag and value to the team. *


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

he'll get there

should have been better vs atletico though

every single atletico player would track back to the moon and back if simeone asks them. and he does. i dont see why its so inconceivable that chelsea players should be held to the same standard. its a team sport. 

that being said, both comments have been blown waaaaaaaaaaay out of proportion. jose even referenced what hazard said was taken out of context


----------



## Joel

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Seabs said:


> *They need better than Hazard anyway. He's very rarely stepped up in big matches for his price tag and value to the team. *


Disagree. He was big for us vs City at the Etihad and vs Liverpool at home. Other home games he didn't have to be at we were comfortable vs United, Arsenal and Spurs.

He has to get better for sure and his stats need to improve in more than just the big games. But Ronaldo was absolute shite in the big games until the middle of his career and both him and his clubs were fine. I see no reason why Hazard and us won't follow the same suit.

What we need is more from the other attacking three. We need Oscar to be back in form and get over his injury and we need Willian to give more in attack next season. And we all know about the strikers at Chelsea. When those fall in place, a guy who just turned 23 in January in his second sesson in England won't have to carry the whole of the attack of a massice club on his shoulders and he should do better.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

honestly id imagine if we get a CM and world class striker, it should lessen oscar and willian's defensive duties as well opening them up a fuckton of space to take shots or get into the box

thats the biggest reason we play eto'o most. he actually moves his ass and creates space. its not enough, hes nowhere near athletic enough anymore to really drag out those CBs but its more than the other two

and in didier's first years at chelsea, its what he excelled at most. his partnership with lampard was the stuff of dreams. and with makelele cleaning everything up, duff and robben and frank had a lot more freedom

ive heard rumours of vidal. if we get him i'll masturbate myself to death probably


----------



## Joel

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Vidal would be the perfect central midfielder we could buy and put along Matic. I doubt Juve would even entertain selling him, but I dream about it, man.

Vidal, Costa and convincing Southampton to keep hold of Shaw for another year and would be the perfect window.

But Shaw will go to United, we'll get someone other than Vidal, but hopefully near his quality and we'll still get Costa.


----------



## MOX

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Joel said:


> have to carry the whole of the attack *of a massice club* on his shoulders and he should do better.


*team


----------



## Joel

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

The only thing wrong with my sentence was the spelling of massive. We're a massive club now. It's not the 90's anymore.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

bielsa announced as om manager

rip in peace andre's dream


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Kiz said:


> rip in peace andre's dream


As far as I know his hopes of opening a Norfolk pub called 'The Inn Cest' are as alive as ever.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Kiz said:


> with a midtable finish
> 
> #bantzking


#bantzking lives on :duck

Tasty game between City and Everton tomorrow. Come on City, your sheiky oil money has bought my support :brodgers.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Who'd everyone have as the biggest club out of City, Chelsea and Arsenal?

I'd like you all to reply with your reasons why too. This is a test. Your answers will be judged on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.

I'd be willing to give extra points to those who can guess my favourite Serie A team and my favourite international tournament ever. Anyone gets both and they can have the first ever zero score on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.

I'd also be open to sexual favours if anyone knows what football song is my favourite.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> Who'd everyone have as the biggest club out of City, Chelsea and Arsenal?
> 
> I'd like you all to reply with your reasons why too. This is a test. Your answers will be judged on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd be willing to give extra points to those who can guess my favourite Serie A team and my favourite international tournament ever. Anyone gets both and they can have the first ever zero score on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd also be open to sexual favours if anyone knows what football song is my favourite.


City because their players are physically bigger than the other two teams

Palermo and Confederations Cup.

Football song is that awful White Stripes variation they do nowadays
:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5/:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5 I hope


----------



## seabs

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Joel said:


> Disagree. He was big for us vs City at the Etihad and vs Liverpool at home. Other home games he didn't have to be at we were comfortable vs United, Arsenal and Spurs.
> 
> He has to get better for sure and his stats need to improve in more than just the big games. But Ronaldo was absolute shite in the big games until the middle of his career and both him and his clubs were fine. I see no reason why Hazard and us won't follow the same suit.
> 
> What we need is more from the other attacking three. We need Oscar to be back in form and get over his injury and we need Willian to give more in attack next season. And we all know about the strikers at Chelsea. When those fall in place, a guy who just turned 23 in January in his second sesson in England won't have to carry the whole of the attack of a massice club on his shoulders and he should do better.


*I agree on the point about needing more from the rest. You need more from Hazard too though. You need more from all of them. When you pay as much as you did for him you expect more though. He should be better at this stage on a more regular basis. Yeah he'll probably get better (maybe) but you expect more from him NOW for a player who is such a big part of your team. If you had only paid £10-15m for then it'd be a different story but you didn't.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Rockhead said:


> City because their players are physically bigger than the other two teams
> 
> Palermo and Confederations Cup.
> 
> Football song is that awful White Stripes variation they do nowadays
> :moyes5:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5/:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5:moyes5 I hope



You've definitely got 5/5 for that!

BUT

Your spelling is good so you are rewarded for that. 4/5 is your score. Unlucky COCKHEAD.

For future reference I'd require the specific year for the tournament.


----------



## Curry

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> Who'd everyone have as the biggest club out of City, Chelsea and Arsenal?
> 
> I'd like you all to reply with your reasons why too. This is a test. Your answers will be judged on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.


Chelsea. 

Chelsea have won 2 Premier Leagues, 4 Fa Cups, a Champions League and a Europe League since Arsenal last won a trophy and in that time have bought some of the worlds best players (and Torres). Arsenal have stuck solidly in 4th and have sold their best players.

As for City, Chelsea are bigger on account of having had success for longer. City have only been a top 4 team for four years and are yet to make it to even the quarter-finals of a Champions League.




> I'd be willing to give extra points to those who can guess my favourite Serie A team and my favourite international tournament ever. Anyone gets both and they can have the first ever zero score on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd also be open to sexual favours if anyone knows what football song is my favourite.


Fuck it: Roma, WC 1998, 3 Lions (Football's coming home)


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> Who'd everyone have as the biggest club out of City, Chelsea and Arsenal?
> 
> I'd like you all to reply with your reasons why too. This is a test. Your answers will be judged on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd be willing to give extra points to those who can guess my favourite Serie A team and my favourite international tournament ever. Anyone gets both and they can have the first ever zero score on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd also be open to sexual favours if anyone knows what football song is my favourite.


arsenal because they have 7 letters AND they are alphabetised before chelsea.

your favourite serie a team is fiorentina and your favourite tournament is the 1994 world cup

your favourite football song is MAULED BY THE TIIIGEEERS (zombo remix)


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

I shall let others participate before commenting on your success/lack of.


----------



## Joel

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Arsenal are the biggest out of those three clubs.

Edit: I think you mentioned Fiorentina in the past because of BATIGOL.



Seabs said:


> *I agree on the point about needing more from the rest. You need more from Hazard too though. You need more from all of them. When you pay as much as you did for him you expect more though. He should be better at this stage on a more regular basis. Yeah he'll probably get better (maybe) but you expect more from him NOW for a player who is such a big part of your team. If you had only paid £10-15m for then it'd be a different story but you didn't.*


I agree that he needs to be more consistent. And it should have been this season where he found it. But I do think this season there was too much pressure on the guy to carry the attack and I do have some sympathy from him. Mourinho's system is demanding and it's a lot for a player like Hazard to learn. I think Mourinho's words today were very harsh too, as he has tried and has covered his full back a decent amount this season.

There's no excuses for anyone at the club next season though. None for Mourinho, none for Hazard and none for whoever fails to get the right transfers in. Time to deliver.


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



> Mourinho added: "Normally you get these kind of comments from players like him, from players that can't resolve a problem like we had in the first goal.
> 
> "If you see the first goal of Atletico you completely understand where the mistake was and why we conceded that goal."


That's true, if Hazard was more committed we're not conceding the first goal, something that I think Willian or Schurrle would have done. But it's over now, Hazard is one of the best in the world in his position and it's almost impossible to find a player with his potential, he's already a much better player than he was last year and he will only improve. From every interview he did this year, he has a great relationship with Mourinho so that's not a story. 

Chelsea need a striker, a working target man who is intelligent with his movement and I'm not sure a player with Costa's attitude is that guy. If we have a chance and he wants to leave, I would go for Cavani.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> Who'd everyone have as the biggest club out of City, Chelsea and Arsenal?
> 
> I'd like you all to reply with your reasons why too. This is a test. Your answers will be judged on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd be willing to give extra points to those who can guess my favourite Serie A team and my favourite international tournament ever. Anyone gets both and they can have the first ever zero score on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd also be open to sexual favours if anyone knows what football song is my favourite.


Historically I'd say Arsenal's documented FA Cup success and League titles sways it in their favour, but the fact is we're judging it in the modern climate and therefore it's Chelsea. Being a big club goes merely beyond wealth and success, there's an immediate iconic connection and allure to playing for that club. It's the same reason Liverpool will always be a bigger club than someone like Monaco who might have infinitely more money and star players in a season or two. The historical legacy of Liverpool, the Kop, Shankly and Dalglish etc makes them a club known around the world and someone players would immediately know of.

Chelsea have definitely become a club known and recognised worldwide since Abramovich's takeoever, and they were a popular club prior to that. They're an immediate attraction capable of appealing to the biggest players in the world, and over the last five or so years they've slowly become a more worldwide presence.

Arsenal are a historical club, but presently their lack of success and activity in the transfer market weakens them in terms of being able to court the best players in the world. They're a club with history and respect, but they've failed to win enough success and defeat the best teams regularly to be seen as equal to United, Bayern, Madrid, Barca etc.

City are getting there, but this is where the whole 'worldwide presence' still counts against them. They're definitely getting there in terms of worldwide exposure, but they still need to achieve significant European success as opposed to just domestic success to be able to be considered as amongst the footballing elite. Obviously they may never replicate the historical success of someone like Real Madrid, still recognised today. But if they start to get further in the Champions League, as well as winning more Domestic titles consistently, then it'll be hard to deny their newfound status.

Fiorentina because you're a huge Batistuta fan. International tournament I'm honestly unsure on, but I'll opt for World Cup 1994.

Favourite song? Ooof, too many to think of. Jip Jaap Stam is a big Dutchman? Just because it should be.


----------



## seabs

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

*I still don't get why Hazard is copping the blame when Cahill and Cole went all amateur hour in the box. Besides the fact that Cahill and Cole are English (BANANAS' LEGACY LIVES ON).*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

woolock choosing the same reason as me for favourite serie a club :hb


----------



## Joel

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Seabs said:


> *I still don't get why Hazard is copping the blame when Cahill and Cole went all amateur hour in the box. Besides the fact that Cahill and Cole are English (BANANAS' LEGACY LIVES ON).*


Completely agree. I mean, yes, Hazard is partially at fault because he should be tracking the full back, but that doesn't mean those two could start defending like clowns.

Cahill was just fucking shit all night.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Kiz said:


> woolock choosing the same reason as me for favourite serie a club :hb




Having seen Curry suggest Football's coming home, I'm wondering now if Vader meant a general song or an actual chant. This possible misinterpretation may prove costly to my consistent score of 1 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale :$


----------



## Curry

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Kiz said:


> woolock choosing the same reason as me for favourite serie a club :hb


I remembered Batistuta but went for Roma instead fpalm


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Curry said:


> I remembered Batistuta but went for Roma instead fpalm


This is why if you were a song in relation to the scale, you wouldn't be ONE Love, but rather Mambo Number FIVE.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Actual song Wool. I'll allow you to give a different answer due to your misinterpretation. It will effect your overall score however.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Narrowed it down to two, but opted for this one:


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

chelsea is objectively the best and biggest team because the computer program also known as "adrien" selected them after an extensive analysis and use of a complex algorithm


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Due to my phone being fucking shit, I'm unable to see that video. I'll require your answer in actual words please.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Status Quo & Man Utd - Come On You Reds


2nd choice was a song by New Order.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

actually vader's favourite song is that one with keegs.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*






I cannot believe this is the first time I am ever hearing this. It is majestic, and had I known of its existence, Status Quo would not have even been considered a contender. Thank you Kiz.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

that's the one

have no idea how i'd heard of it before you tho


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

The correct answers are;

The biggest club is Chelsea. Their recent success, influx of new fans and are capable of buying a hitman to murder me if I said anything else.

Favourite Serie A team us Fiorentina due to Batistuta.

Favourite tournament is World Cup 98.

Favourite song is Three Lions. Also like Samba de Janiero but that's not really a football song, just linked to WC 98.



Curry said:


> Chelsea.
> 
> Chelsea have won 2 Premier Leagues, 4 Fa Cups, a Champions League and a Europe League since Arsenal last won a trophy and in that time have bought some of the worlds best players (and Torres). Arsenal have stuck solidly in 4th and have sold their best players.
> 
> As for City, Chelsea are bigger on account of having had success for longer. City have only been a top 4 team for four years and are yet to make it to even the quarter-finals of a Champions League.
> 
> 
> Fuck it: Roma, WC 1998, 3 Lions (Football's coming home)


Three out of 4, with your incorrect one still being based off Batigol. I shall issue you with the record low score of 0.5/5 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale. Congratulations on being a superior poster.



Kiz said:


> arsenal because they have 7 letters AND they are alphabetised before chelsea.
> 
> your favourite serie a team is fiorentina and your favourite tournament is the 1994 world cup
> 
> your favourite football song is MAULED BY THE TIIIGEEERS (zombo remix)


1 out of 4, I did enjoy your reasoning for Arsenal however. I therefore issue you with 4/5 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale. Commiserations on being an inferior poster.



Joel said:


> Arsenal are the biggest out of those three clubs.
> 
> Edit: I think you mentioned Fiorentina in the past because of BATIGOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that he needs to be more consistent. And it should have been this season where he found it. But I do think this season there was too much pressure on the guy to carry the attack and I do have some sympathy from him. Mourinho's system is demanding and it's a lot for a player like Hazard to learn. I think Mourinho's words today were very harsh too, as he has tried and has covered his full back a decent amount this season.
> 
> There's no excuses for anyone at the club next season though. None for Mourinho, none for Hazard and none for whoever fails to get the right transfers in. Time to deliver.


1 out of 4, only attempting two of them. I am disappointed, Lord David and Duchess Tim are not pleased. 5/5 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale. You are THE inferior poster.



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Historically I'd say Arsenal's documented FA Cup success and League titles sways it in their favour, but the fact is we're judging it in the modern climate and therefore it's Chelsea. Being a big club goes merely beyond wealth and success, there's an immediate iconic connection and allure to playing for that club. It's the same reason Liverpool will always be a bigger club than someone like Monaco who might have infinitely more money and star players in a season or two. The historical legacy of Liverpool, the Kop, Shankly and Dalglish etc makes them a club known around the world and someone players would immediately know of.
> 
> Chelsea have definitely become a club known and recognised worldwide since Abramovich's takeoever, and they were a popular club prior to that. They're an immediate attraction capable of appealing to the biggest players in the world, and over the last five or so years they've slowly become a more worldwide presence.
> 
> Arsenal are a historical club, but presently their lack of success and activity in the transfer market weakens them in terms of being able to court the best players in the world. They're a club with history and respect, but they've failed to win enough success and defeat the best teams regularly to be seen as equal to United, Bayern, Madrid, Barca etc.
> 
> City are getting there, but this is where the whole 'worldwide presence' still counts against them. They're definitely getting there in terms of worldwide exposure, but they still need to achieve significant European success as opposed to just domestic success to be able to be considered as amongst the footballing elite. Obviously they may never replicate the historical success of someone like Real Madrid, still recognised today. But if they start to get further in the Champions League, as well as winning more Domestic titles consistently, then it'll be hard to deny their newfound status.
> 
> Fiorentina because you're a huge Batistuta fan. International tournament I'm honestly unsure on, but I'll opt for World Cup 1994.
> 
> Favourite song? Ooof, too many to think of. Jip Jaap Stam is a big Dutchman? Just because it should be.


2 out of 4, however your effort on the Chelsea question has not gone unnoticed. 2/5 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale, you can do better. You are an above average poster.



reDREDD said:


> chelsea is objectively the best and biggest team because the computer program also known as "adrien" selected them after an extensive analysis and use of a complex algorithm


1 out of 4, only guessing 1. I am not pleased however your humour caused a hearty chuckle that almost caused my nose to ejaculate. For that you get a slight reward. 4.5/5 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale. You are a rubbish poster.

Curry is the winner. Enjoy your bountiful rewards. Explain your victory to any woman you desire and she will become yours. You are welcome. Thank you all for your participation.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

you're a piece of shit


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

:lmao


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> Who'd everyone have as the biggest club out of City, Chelsea and Arsenal?
> .


13 leagues, 10 FA cups

/discussion


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

yeah but chelsea games get better ratings and buyrates


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> Who'd everyone have as the biggest club out of City, Chelsea and Arsenal?
> 
> I'd like you all to reply with your reasons why too. This is a test. Your answers will be judged on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd be willing to give extra points to those who can guess my favourite Serie A team and my favourite international tournament ever. Anyone gets both and they can have the first ever zero score on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd also be open to sexual favours if anyone knows what football song is my favourite.


Arsenal cause their badge has a fucking cannon in it man. It would just shoot and murder the eagle and that demented looking lion (that looks more like a bear honestly).

Favorite serie A team = Juventus (we all know you want the Pogba D) And tournament = Euro 2008 because you are Turkish.

Song: I don't fucking know but it's most likely Bronski Beat or Simply Red






I'll take those sexual favors now please

Wait these aren't football songs? Doesn't matter since they definitively are football songs


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

the chelsea bear lion things

that kinda look like dragons










seriously wtf is this


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



reDREDD said:


> the chelsea bear lion things
> 
> that kinda look like dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously wtf is this


Whatever that thing is the pensioner is sure as fuck not impressed with it


----------



## haribo

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

I was going to guess 






for the song.

Multiple autoplays when the song isn't the drum loop of In The Air Tonight is the worst thing ever :jose


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*






Asamoah Gyan up in here.


starts a new page but OH WELL I'LL STILL ENJOY IT


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Dat Simply Red piano & strings combo :moyes1


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



> "Everton are a great club, *in their own right.*"


Patronising them probably isn't the best way to get on their good side, Brendan.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

one season and he thinks hes cock of the walk

well i am here to say that brendan rodgers is cock of nothing!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> Who'd everyone have as the biggest club out of City, Chelsea and Arsenal?
> 
> I'd like you all to reply with your reasons why too. This is a test. Your answers will be judged on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd be willing to give extra points to those who can guess my favourite Serie A team and my favourite international tournament ever. Anyone gets both and they can have the first ever zero score on the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> I'd also be open to sexual favours if anyone knows what football song is my favourite.




Chelsea because they have JT.
Serie A team = Fiorentina, tournament = Euro 96.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> I cannot believe this is the first time I am ever hearing this. It is majestic, and had I known of its existence, Status Quo would not have even been considered a contender. Thank you Kiz.


Had this in my sig for a while. A true classic. There is no end to this man's talents.



Hank Scorpio said:


> Arsenal cause their badge has a fucking cannon in it man. It would just shoot and murder the eagle and that demented looking lion (that looks more like a bear honestly).
> 
> Favorite serie A team = Juventus (we all know you want the Pogba D) And tournament = Euro 2008 because you are Turkish.
> 
> Song: I don't fucking know but it's most likely Bronski Beat or Simply Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take those sexual favors now please
> 
> Wait these aren't football songs? Doesn't matter since they definitively are football songs





steamed hams said:


> Dat Simply Red piano & strings combo :moyes1


Moysie's too shite to mention :heskeymania


Hands down the greatest tournament in the history of fitba is LE TOURNOI 1997. For one, it gave us this:






For those that don't remember it was a friendly tournament between England, Brazil, France and Italy. And England won. Imagine that.

I assume Vader's favourite fitba song is this (ignoring the fact he already said it was Three Lions):






Oustanding.


----------



## Goku

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

what the fuck is this thread


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Green Light said:


> Moysie's too shite to mention :heskeymania


Can't believe Mick didn't release this version as part of the Moyes Out campaign.


----------



## iMac

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Vader said:


> I'd also be open to sexual favours if anyone knows what football song is my favourite.







:draper2


----------



## Zen

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

spurs are with 10 men and are losing 1-0 to westham by an own goal.

:ti


----------



## united_07

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

for fucks sake spurs


----------



## Damien

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Downing!


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Lee Clark celebrating like a GOAT pls.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Ha'way Sunderland, would love us to get something today but doubt it.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

With Spurs losing today, it means that unless they overturn the goal difference of +20 that Everton have in 1 game and Everton don't take another point this season, they can't finish above us in the league. 

So, Everton can't finish any lower than 6th with United possibly moving above them into 5th place by winning all of their games and Everton don't take 1 point from the next 2 games (Man City & Hull). Roberto's first season he has delivered European fitba back at Goodison after 5/6 seasons along with smashing our highest ever Premier League points tally :hb

So, take a point against Hull and we'll finish 5th which is a great first season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

You know you're fucking crap when Downing is scoring against you. You don't deserve to be playing in Macedonia or Norway next season.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Baines On Toast said:


> So, *take a point against Hull* and we'll finish 5th which is a great first season.


Why not City? :side:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Mags 1-0 up against Cardiff, that will do us if they keep it up.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

SHOLA.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Absolute wanker. He's probably saved Pardew's job with that goal. Cardiff are pathetic.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

GET IN SEB LAD! 

1-0 Up, Ha'way me bonny lads!


----------



## Green Light

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



> Richard Keys ‏@richardajkeys 19m
> 
> Heard Ben Arfa chinned Pardew. If that's the case one or the other will have to go.


:avit:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*










Not where NUFC is all about?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

:lmao newcastle fans


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Losing at home to Sunderland, the first time in 46 years, sums up the United season.

Giggs summoning the great David Moyes with this United performance today. All possession, no creativity, no real clear cut chances, nothing.

I thought we were back baybeee? Oh well, guess not.

Please, please, please, please, please, please Save_Us_LVG_2014


----------



## Kiz

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*


----------



## Andre

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Gus fuckern Poyet :clap :clap :clap oyet As I've argued a few times now, he's a potential manager of the season and definitely a STRONG candidate.

OLE and TAN :hayden3 JUSTICE FOR MALKY!


----------



## CGS

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Man U & Spurs both trying to avoid that 6th place finish :duck


----------



## Shepard

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



> Class Of 92 ‏@Scholesy_Giggsy 2h
> 
> Lets relegate Sunderland. Their fans were laughing when we lost the title on goal difference, right? #Cunts


LETS ALL DO THE POZNAN


LETS ALL DO THE POZNAN


Fucking quality performance. Defended super well (not hard tbf) and could've had more. Massive time to find form.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Should have lost by 2 or 3, in all honesty.

Giggs can piss off with his "jobs for the lads" attitude too. It's an absolute fucking disgrace that Vidic is still getting games at this club. It's not a disgrace with Rio, but it's just wrong.

We need a whole new coaching staff. I am so sick of United's insular culture. "The United Way" and the "Class Of '92" Fuck all that shit. It's time we moved into the 21st century.


----------



## Ali Dia

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

We won a terrible game with a terrible goal. I'll take it


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

YES! YES! YES! YES! 










Just need to make it 100% sure now, HA'WAY LADS!


----------



## Andre

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

So...Mark Hughes has equaled Tony Pulis' Stoke prem points record with 1 game to go. Looks like I (and NIGE for once) was correct AGAIN while SO MANY others were WRONG about hughes.

Norwich will probably be relegated, but don't worry, I'll still be here to share my fitba wisdom next season you lucky bastards :brodgers

The PARAGRAPHS will not die


----------



## united_07

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Just seemed to be the same as all season, terrible crossing, always maintained that I dont think Hernandez will ever be a starting striker for United, and today further proved that, terrible anywhere but inside the box.

although it is nice to see Giggs getting a few unimportant games at the end of the season, Its obvious the team needs an overhaul, and I just dont think Giggs is the man to do it, cant see him dropping and even getting rid of players who he has played with for years, the likes of Ferdinand, cleverley, young, valencia and Evra etc. 

van Gaal will have the confidence to completely change the team, and set up in a different way. I'd say apart from goalkeeper, the no10 position and up front, it needs strengthening everywhere else. I obviously dont think all that will be done this summer, but if we want to compete for the title again I cant see it being done with the current squad 

Dont know how Ashley Young is still getting games, surely has to go in the summer, absolutely awful.

Just have to hope Spurs get at least a point in their final game of the season, thats if we dont drop points against Hull.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Still a Prem ever-present :heskeymania


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Of course you can stay Andre even if Norwich are relegated, you are the Football Guru, the self-proclaimed WF Football Guru and you shall bestow us with your wisdom and correctness, oh right one. I raise a toast... to Andre... to being correct... to PARAGRAPHS THAT SHALL NEVER DIE!

I'm pretty drunk but I laughed at the post on the United forums, where someone posted _"Ass of '92"_. 

Time to clear out the garbage and bring in actual quality with a centreback, left back and most certainly a couple of central midfielders being top priority.


----------



## Silver C

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Foreshadowed said:


> Losing at home to Sunderland, the first time in 46 years, sums up the United season.
> 
> Giggs summoning the great David Moyes with this United performance today. All possession, no creativity, no real clear cut chances, nothing.


Sunderstrikes again! How do they do it?

Guess any chance of Giggs getting an extended gig over Van Gaal are officially over (he's been scrupulously non-committal about it during his interviews).

On the plus side, Rooney seems uncomfortable that Van Gaal may knock him off his perch. Which means, United need Van Gaal badly. While Moyes was just clueless, Giggs might be too overfriendly with some of the players


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92*

We need a manager who gets rid of shit players. I look forward to us only having 3 players.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: ASS OF 92*

Ass of 92 

Omg man utd lost! Breaking news!

Ahem.. yeah we quite the poo team.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ASS OF 92*






GOAT.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*

Little to no end product, useless defence, static cm, another poor home performance without the win & lot of players still at club who don't deserve to be here, so really just another day at the office for us this season. 

One few tiny bright sparks was DM was weeding out the players who needed to go this summer soon as Moyes went those okayers have managed to find way back into this side again. So many issues that were at club that never fixed & are in serious need of mending this summer.

Felt uneasy last week v Norwich when some giggs pals got game time & didnt like that got game time again this weekend. Rio needs 2-3 weeks before game now & vida shouldn't be anywhere need this team for god sake his leaving us this summer why is he still playing? Jones isn't a rb & smalling better rb then him but again highlights that issue when rafael isn't around & if evra backup wasnt buttner then evra shouldn't be playing either. Carrick & nani both on new deals last year but no idea how got them & really wouldnt to be against selling both in summer & fletch was terrible to it sad watching him shell of player from 4 years ago. In jan 2009 we beat Sunderland 1-0 & evra, rio, vida, fletch & carrick all in starting 11 its 5 years later & same players still in starting 11, how has that been allowed to happen? 

Nani & young useless I'm all for selling both these 2 along with Toni this summer. I feel for young cos again booed off today nobody deserves that I don't like by fans but when keeps happening then you know something not right not alone nani had same treatment to this summer I think best for both nani & young they leave the club & go somewhere else this summer just so can have fresh new chance/challenges again. 

Chicha never be a starter for us, his best coming off the bench as an impact sub. I love Hernandez the player & seems nice guy but at this level I don't think he is good enough for us & move elsewhere maybe best for him & us this summer.

I think giggs far to close to some these players & that's a issue same with the class 92 while all have merits & get wanting them stay at club is important they all aren't ready yet make such a huge jump up to level now at. I love giggs stick around with LvG next season but players when not happy with Moyes went to giggs & long giggs stays that issue will remain. The club needs LvG as reputation is it on fist in velvet glove. If players running off to giggs every time LvG gets confrontational then it undermines LvG & causes frictions in camp which is a huge problem. 

This summer was always going be huge regardless but if anyone needs convincing that Moyes wasn't only issue then need not look any further then today. Must say though credit to poyet & Sunderland I thought after lost to spurs 5-1 few weeks back they were toast but anyone down bottom beats Chelsea & Manchester United away then draws to mcfc away only after Vito made a mistake in goal deserves to stay up. They defended well today & took 1 of there chances & hit woodwork twice afterwards they deserved to win today's game so credit where it due fair play to them. 

Means tomorrow that Norwich basically have to beat Chelsea at the bridge if they want any chance staying up otherwise they will join Fulham & Cardiff in the championship next season.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ASS OF 92*

perhaps proof that Giggs wouldnt be ruthlessness enough to get rid of the deadwood



> Giggs: "I still believe there's quality in the dressing room but we've not shown it today. We haven't shown it consistently this season."


----------



## zaqw222222

*Re: ASS OF 92*

What a goal by Barkley


----------



## united_07

*Re: ASS OF 92*

the day is just getting worse and worse enaldo


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: ASS OF 92*

WE LOVE CITY, WE DO
WE LOVE CITY, WE DO
WE LOVE CITY, WE DO

But still they don't score the 2-1 despite the fact that we love them.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92*

what


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: ASS OF 92*

RIP Aguero scrotum 1989 - 2014


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92*

please stop.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92*

Great first half. 

Is right.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ASS OF 92*

*Great to see Ian Beale getting out of the house and having some fun cheering on his beloved Man City after Lucy's tragic death (and of course Bobby leaving).*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ASS OF 92*

Not sure why Hernandez as a lone striker was even contemplated, let alone tested. His best asset is his off the ball movement, which works more efficiently when he has a strike partner near him to take up space and occupy the attention of central defenders, allowing Hernandez time to make his run and get in a position. He's a classic poacher with a great workrate, but he doesn't have the consistent first touch or required ability with his back to goal to make it as a lone forward. Welbeck offers far more in the same role, and I think that was a very naive ploy by Giggs.

The rest was the usual. Very little creativity in the middle of the pitch which makes it so easy for teams to set up against. No true control in terms of stretching Sunderland or making incisive passes, just occupying possession but progressing no further than an asthmatic ant with a heavy bit of shopping. Fletcher was very poor for the goal, allowing Wickham to cross from a position where he should have been looking to block any attempt at a cross, and the defending for the cross wasn't much better. Fair play to Sunderland though, they took their chance and could have had more and you have to praise Poyet and the players for managing to salvage their Premier League status from the brink of relegation.

Hughes working well with a midtable team is nothing new, though of course you have to question just how far he'll be able to take them. He'll need to buy well to improve the squad if they hope to progress further, but it's not a surprise to see him do a good job and guide them away from the relegation spots. His problems lie in poor transfer activity and struggling to manage bigger teams with self-entitled 'superstars'. Give him a squad with little expectations and watch him work something special out of them.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92*

I think the most important thing to take from Hughes' early Stoke tenure is that he has started to improve their style of fitba while also working towards Stoke's first ever top half finish. They could even finish ninth. Now while top half finishes are hardly what fans DREAM of, the improvement in fitba style coupled with the improvement in results is very encouraging for Stoke fans. So really Hughes has already made progress at Stoke and on the budget he has been given that's very commendable. 

The question of whether they can push on from here is one that should be reserved for a few seasons down the line if they can maintain this form consistently. That's when Hughes may come unstuck if he's given a significant budget because his record with good money is poor. In the mean time a cup run shouldn't be out of the question, but otherwise Hughes has done really well and has set a good standard for future seasons.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92*

Things I'd rather do than watch that half again;

Die
Floss with my own pubic hair
Floss with a stranger's pubic hair
Remove my fingernails
Have eyebrows tattooed on my face
Have eyebrows tattooed on my legs
Fight Mike Tyson in 1986
Massage John Prescott
Watch my parents have passionate sex
Catch the subsequent ejaculation in my mouth
Visit Iran
Wear Kangol clothing
Drink any fluid that comes from my penis
Break every bone in my body
Eat my cat
Live in Newcastle
Be gay
Carry on with this list
Watch Taken 2 more than twice
Develop the opinion that The Godfather 3 is the best in the trilogy
Be friendly


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: ASS OF 92*

Dzeko.

:brodgers


----------



## obby

*Re: ASS OF 92*

We need to offload a lot of fucking players in the summer if we want to be competitive next year. Lack of Europe would probably help as well.

Terrible result, but I'm happy for Sunderland nonetheless. Didn't want to see them relegated, and it looks like it's not happening now.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ASS OF 92*

fucking hell city, wake up


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: ASS OF 92*

@Football__Tweet: Everton fans chanting: "Steve Gerrard, Gerrard. He slipped from 40 yards. He gave it to Demba Ba. Steve Gerrard, Gerrard."

:brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: ASS OF 92*










surely city cant fuck it up now


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92*

KOPITES, ARE YER *FFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN*?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: ASS OF 92*

:brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92*

HIBBOMANIA'S EVERTON TROLLING THE LIVERPOOL MASSES


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ASS OF 92*










courtesy of Andre.

Nervy game. Would love if Pool dropped points to Palace on Monday.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: ASS OF 92*

At least they tried.

Looks like we are just going to have to beat Crystal Palace and Newcastle by double digits now


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ASS OF 92*

It's okay sky, bbc etc etc liverpool might still win it.

Have i missed souness on one yet?


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ASS OF 92*


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ASS OF 92*



Slient Alarm said:


>


Van Gaal in, class of 92 out.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: ASS OF 92*

Sunderland, wow.

What a comeback to avoid relegation.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: ASS OF 92*

Gratz City. Everton actually tried, so fair play for that. Pissed off about the fans though.

Always next season...maybe.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92*



















:moyes1


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ASS OF 92*


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Best post you've made. Marvellous. 75 Marcelo Salas points to you.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Lee Clark what a prick Birmingham are rotten all season then stay by the skin of there arse on the final day hope they finish 24th next season


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Lee Clark what a prick Birmingham are rotten all season then stay by the skin of there arse on the final day hope they finish 24th next season


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Woman in the middle of that Liverpool fans picture resembles Miz's dad.


----------



## Curry

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Woman in the middle of that Liverpool fans picture resembles Miz's dad.


I find it hard to believe there's a woman in that picture.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

skrtel definitely missed leg day.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92*



CM Styles said:


> Gratz City. Everton actually tried, so fair play for that. Pissed off about the fans though.
> 
> Always next season...maybe.


:martinez should have played Hibbert, Everton would have won then. Having said that, Steven Gerrard doesn't deserve to be saved by a man like Tony Hibbert.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Curry said:


> I find it hard to believe there's a woman in that picture.


"Woman" was used very loosely in fairness.


Bloke at the bottom of the pic with a Kronenbourg can epitomises the word nonce imo.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92*



Andre said:


> :martinez should have played Hibbert, Everton would have won then. Having said that, Steven Gerrard doesn't deserve to be saved by a man like Tony Hibbert.


The only reason Gerrard slipped against City was because Hibbert was at the pond in Stanley Park outside Anfield and when he was casting his fishing rod he was a little bit too hard with it and he got a big catch and got himself a whopper of a starfish.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92*



Baines On Toast said:


> The only reason Gerrard slipped against City was because Hibbert was at the pond in Stanley Park outside Anfield and when he was casting his fishing rod he was a little bit too hard with it and he got a big catch and got himself a whopper of a starfish.


I think Stevie also slipped because he was fearful that Hibbert might have caught another "fish" during the Liverpool/Chelsea game, if you know what I mean. One formerly known as Alex Curran :martinez


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

hibbert would never bang alex curran. hes an honest man who believes in marriage, and not women shagging guys asides from their husband


----------



## Baxter

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Andre said:


> Gus fuckern Poyet :clap :clap :clap oyet As I've argued a few times now, he's a potential manager of the season and definitely a STRONG candidate.


He's done well to (probably) avoid relegation after inheriting the shambles that Di Canio left behind, but let's not get carried away here; last 4 games aside they've massively underachieved all season, put in some exceedingly dire performances, taken some real batterings, and eventually scraped to safety by the skin of their teeth. Pulis took over at Palace in similar circumstances to Poyet at Sunderland and achieved a lot more with a poorer bunch of players.

As it stands I'd put Pulis, Rodgers, Martinez, Pochettino, Hughes, and probably even Pellegrini and Bruce above him in the pecking order for MOTS. Poyet shouldn't come into it.


----------



## Andre

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> He's done well to (probably) avoid relegation after inheriting the shambles that Di Canio left behind, but let's not get carried away here; last 4 games aside they've massively underachieved all season, put in some exceedingly dire performances, taken some real batterings, and eventually scraped to safety by the skin of their teeth. Pulis took over at Palace in similar circumstances to Poyet at Sunderland and achieved a lot more with a poorer bunch of players.
> 
> As it stands I'd put Pulis, Rodgers, Martinez, Pochettino, Hughes, and probably even Pellegrini and Bruce above him in the pecking order for MOTS. Poyet shouldn't come into it.


34 points from 29 games under Poyet, plus they reached a cup final and have improved their style of fitba all at the same time. They were "dead and buried" before Poyet took over with just 1 point from 7 games. He has performed an amazing job and to say otherwise is just plain ignorant.

I wouldn't even argue with the other candidates, but to dismiss Poyet as a contender like that is silly and shows a pure lack of knowledge.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Cheers Andre, feel free to stop trying to bait at any time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

People (or maybe this one guy) are underestimating Poyet's achievements. He took it to the big sides, would have beaten City if not for the Mannone clanger, beat Chelsea, just beat United. Cup final is also praiseworthy. He also seems to have gotten the best out of some of his players (Connor Wickham springs to mind). He's done a good job with a squad that looked dead certain for relegation, and turned them around.

Has been the season of good managers. Martinez getting to show what he can do with a good squad. Hughes and his admittedly surprising rise with Stoke, Pulis etc. its been great.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

His side beat a shite united team, big whoop

:jose


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



CM Styles said:


> Cheers Andre, feel free to stop trying to bait at any time.












Cheers. It's all just fun and games.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Andre said:


> Cheers.


:lmao

#bantzking


----------



## Shepard

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

He's got the best out of Johnson and Borini as well, made O'Shea much better since he won't just hoof the ball anymore and is good with Brown next to him and got us playing passing football for the first time I can ever recall. Consider how low we were not just in the league but morale wise with Di Canio (players had to revolt and force him out b/c he was that bad) and the turnaround from Gus is fantastic. Cup run really highlighted it. He fucked up after it with the Hull cup game and the weird experiments with 3 at the back but he's performed wonders to get us back from the brink. Plus before Wickham came in we never really had a goalscorer or a striker really capable of performing the job Gus wanted. Really hope he gets a longer term deal.

I'd agree Bruce could do w/ more recognition for the work he's done, although I wonder if Europe will be detrimental to them next season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Fuck me Andre, you'd be my coitus partner if you weren't so ugly. Marvellous work.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Yeah but we aren't related Vader, so it would be a no go anyway.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

What a day. :moyes1


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Drat. I'll never dominate your penis like your sister does.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Andre said:


> Cheers. It's all just fun and games.


Haha, what the fuck?


----------



## Joel

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Magath


----------



## Baxter

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



Andre said:


> 34 points from 29 games under Poyet, plus they reached a cup final and have improved their style of fitba all at the same time. They were "dead and buried" before Poyet took over with just 1 point from 7 games. He has performed an amazing job and to say otherwise is just plain ignorant.
> 
> I wouldn't even argue with the other candidates, but to dismiss Poyet as a contender like that is silly and shows a pure lack of knowledge.


Valid point about them reaching the cup final, but isn't MOTS decided solely on league performance?

As I said I do think he's done an excellent job reversing the complete mess that Di Canio (and to some extent Martin O'Neill) left behind and dragging them to safety whilst also implementing a more aesthetically pleasing approach to the game, but I just feel there are others who are much more deserving and have achieved more either in terms of reaching a higher league position or operating just as successfully with a poorer squad/lower budget.

At the end of the day they've been rooted to the bottom of the table for pretty much the entire season. Never mind them being "dead and buried" prior to Poyet arriving, they were "dead and buried" just 2 weeks ago when they were 7 points from safety with 6 to play. If they hadn't decided to wake the fuck up recently and pull off arguably the greatest 'great escape' in Premier League history they'd be travelling to Brentford and Rotherham next year. The calls for Poyet to be MOTS all just seem a bit spur of the moment in light of their recent form and a little bit ignorant of what's gone on over the course of the past 31 games.

*I really rate Poyet as a manager and like I said earlier I do think he has done a great job to start getting results whilst also playing better football and successfully integrating previously under-achieving players like Borini, Johnson and Wickham into the side* (big bold letters for big bold important point), but judging over the course of the season he just shouldn't be in the equation for the award. It's nothing to do with "dismissing him as a contender", just acknowledging that the likes of Pulis, Hughes and Rodgers have achieved more over the course of the season and deserve the accolade just that little bit more.


Enjoy the Championship by the way, you've caught it at a decent time with 80% of the sides either being virtually bankrupt or a complete much of a muchness (even more so with Leicester and one of QPR/Wigan/Derby gone). Thankfully with my club firmly stuck in League One I won't be making the trip over to the east country next season; I'm still a tad bitter about some the antics Grant Holt pulled against us in our relegation year.


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

I'm completely shitfaced and I've been watching The Ultimate Warrior DVD - I hope United somehow turn out like Warrior did at WrestleMania VI; City, Chelsea and Liverpool representing Hogan (Arsenal not included as they are more like the midcard roster who don't win anything except meaningless titles - so Brutus the Barber Beefcake or the Repo Man or some midcard fuck) where people underestimate the true power of United until out of no where, they strike back, avoid the leg drop of doom and splash onto their opponents and reign supreme becoming the one and only champions once again... FEEL THE POWER OF UNITED!!!! *SNARLS*

Okay, I'm drunk, time to continue watching the remainder of the Ultimate Warrior Blu-Ray first disc and then... watch some more DVD's and play some motherfuckin' GTA V. Oh yeah, that is how to heal the wounds of another typical day of United under the Ass of 92!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Foreshadowed said:


> I'm completely shitfaced and I've been watching The Ultimate Warrior DVD - I hope United somehow turn out like Warrior did at WrestleMania VI; City, Chelsea and Liverpool representing Hogan (Arsenal not included as they are more like the midcard roster who don't win anything except meaningless titles - so Brutus the Barber Beefcake or the Repo Man or some midcard fuck) where people underestimate the true power of United until out of no where, they strike back, avoid the leg drop of doom and splash onto their opponents and reign supreme becoming the one and only champions once again... FEEL THE POWER OF UNITED!!!! *SNARLS*
> 
> Okay, I'm drunk, time to continue watching the remainder of the Ultimate Warrior Blu-Ray first disc and then... watch some more DVD's and play some motherfuckin' GTA V. Oh yeah, that is how to heal the wounds of another typical day of United under the Ass of 92!


Take note that an inebriated Foreshadowed is still producing more coherent and well written posts than CGS.

Also:


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Lol, I just literally saw that Ultimate Warrior Gif on his Blu-Ray DVD after he won the WWF Championship... epic.

I take honour in knowing no matter how FUCKED I truly am I make more sense including how mathematically correct I am in comparison to CGS. You know, 3x3=9. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Andre

*Re: DO SOMETHING YOU BLUE (NOT SKY JOEL OR SEABS YOU HACKS) HACKS*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Valid point about them reaching the cup final, but isn't MOTS decided solely on league performance?
> 
> As I said I do think he's done an excellent job reversing the complete mess that Di Canio (and to some extent Martin O'Neill) left behind and dragging them to safety whilst also implementing a more aesthetically pleasing approach to the game, but I just feel there are others who are much more deserving and have achieved more either in terms of reaching a higher league position or operating just as successfully with a poorer squad/lower budget.
> 
> At the end of the day they've been rooted to the bottom of the table for pretty much the entire season. Never mind them being "dead and buried" prior to Poyet arriving, they were "dead and buried" just 2 weeks ago when they were 7 points from safety with 6 to play. If they hadn't decided to wake the fuck up recently and pull off arguably the greatest 'great escape' in Premier League history they'd be travelling to Brentford and Rotherham next year. The calls for Poyet to be MOTS all just seem a bit spur of the moment in light of their recent form and a little bit ignorant of what's gone on over the course of the past 31 games.
> 
> *I really rate Poyet as a manager and like I said earlier I do think he has done a great job to start getting results whilst also playing better football and successfully integrating previously under-achieving players like Borini, Johnson and Wickham into the side* (big bold letters for big bold important point), but judging over the course of the season he just shouldn't be in the equation for the award. It's nothing to do with "dismissing him as a contender", just acknowledging that the likes of Pulis, Hughes and Rodgers have achieved more over the course of the season and deserve the accolade just that little bit more.
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Championship by the way, you've caught it at a decent time with 80% of the sides either being virtually bankrupt or a complete much of a muchness (even more so with Leicester and one of QPR/Wigan/Derby gone). Thankfully with my club firmly stuck in League One I won't be making the trip over to the east country next season; I'm still a tad bitter about some the antics Grant Holt pulled against us in our relegation year.


I'm talking about who has been the best manager of the season (and the potential candidates) imo, not for a specific award. Like when you see us all post our XI's of the season, it's just discussion and not based on anything official, obviously. Anyway, if we're going on that basis then Bruce would struggle for a serious mention as well seeing as he has spent a fair bit of cash at Hull, certainly a far bigger net spend than Sunderland.

I don't have an issue with you having a preference for other managers, but "let's not get carried away here" and "Poyet shouldn't come into it" particularly irked me and seemed quite disrespectful, even if you would _personally_ prefer others. It dismisses other well thought out opinions without displaying any great analysis yourself.

I've been suggesting Poyet as a potential manager of the season for a long time, ever since they beat United in the league cup semis. I have the posts to prove it in these threads as well. It's certainly not a knee jerk reaction on my part. As for them being in the shit all season, that is largely to do with the 1 point from 7 games before Poyet took over, as well as the two distracting cup runs, plus the fact that Mackems have regularly been a couple of games behind in the fixtures list. Now that Poyet has undone Di Canio's poor work and that the cups are out of the way (hence catching up in terms of fixtures) you're seeing just how well Poyet has done overall with a fairer picture being painted. The effect that Di Canio had was obviously a poor influence and Poyet did well to turn Sunderland around based on that, but the fact that Poyet motivated his squad to get over the two cup disappointments and soldier on with a tough league campaign whilst they were in the mire deserves massive respect as well, if not more.

I would argue that 34 points from 29 games with a terrible squad whilst drastically improving the fitba and reaching an FA cup QF and a league cup final is up there in terms of what Hughes has done at Stoke in improving Stoke in terms of fitba but not massively in terms of points. Pulis has done an amazing job but he has at least been given the opportunity to spend money and bring in a few of his own players, using a style of football that is proven to keep teams up but will be questioned by Palace fans soon enough. For me that's a difference between Pulis and Poyet, one is only looking at the short term whereas the latter has an eye towards the future as well (*Wickham bolded for emphasis for a bold important point*). Add in the cup runs and I certainly don't think that Poyet is really far behind Pulis. To me that's just looking at raw statistics that lack greater context, such as win % that don't take into account the other factors. However, I wouldn't begrudge Pulis being ranked higher, he has done an amazing job in his own right. Rodgers has done an amazing job as well and nothing needs to be explained, but for me that doesn't dismiss Poyet as a contender, regardless of whether he would rightfully be classed as MOTS.

I'll just be glad if we can be competitive (aka pushing for a playoff spot) whilst playing good fitba. The past two seasons since Lambert left (and Hughton crushed the attacking spirit out of the squad) have been absolutely painful. Btw I doubt you were the only set of fans to have a moan about Holty that season, he loved the banter as well as a cheap free kick :


----------



## Zen

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

West Ham beat tottenham 3 times this year ::ti

Absolute shit LOL


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Tottenham Hotshit am I right, breh? :brodgers


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

They think they're real hot shit.

What happened to Giggsy in everybody?! :duck


----------



## Joel

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Thought it was Tottenshit?


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

We can't all remember the #topbantz.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

But we must all remember that they are not Schalke 04 anymore.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

I hope we go with this tomorrow.



Schwarzer
Azpilicueta - Cahill- Ivanovic- Cole
Matic - Lampard
Willian- Oscar- Salah
Eto'o​
Might as well give Terry and Hazard a rest since they just came back from injury. Would like for Cole to get both final games. Should be good enough for Norwich.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Oscar is injured. His hip has been fucked for a while now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Oh :deandre

Hazard or Schurrle then.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*










Ha ha ha ha you utter, utter bellends. Better get back onto the agency's website and looking for a new job yer gang of beauts. 

Getting vibes of 2007 again when they did this worldy:


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Other than "been a part", what's wrong with that?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



IncapableNinja said:


> Other than "been a part", what's wrong with that?


... You're a lost cause, you.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Moz just assuming that everything is done on the fly/with no planning :banderas Here's a tip mate, when you're trying to wind people up its best not to come off like a complete muppet :martinez


----------



## IncapableNinja

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

I am slow, it's early and rumour has it CGS and I are related, but I still don't see anything remarkable about that.

:downing

Edit* Rushed.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Rush said:


> Moz just assuming that everything is done on the fly/with no planning :banderas Here's a tip mate, when you're trying to wind people up its best not to come off like a complete muppet :martinez


ironic after your catbox baiting this morning :genius


----------



## Rush

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Kiz said:


> ironic after your catbox baiting this morning :genius


that was just #topbantz :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

#woatbantz
#didntevenhibbert


----------



## Goku

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

pants?


----------



## Razor King

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Suarez to score 10 goals against Palace? :suarez2


----------



## Rush

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

he won't score 10 (he'll get 9 and sturridge will get 5 ;D)


----------



## united_07

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Italian press are saying Juve have agreed a deal, €5m + bonuses, for Nani. Although Italian press dont seem to be the most reliable, if it does go through hopefully it would start a process of getting rid of the deadwood. The likes of Buttner, Young, Cleverley also need to be shown the exit door.

Nani can be brilliant on his day, but recently his day seems to occur very rarely.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*










:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck

bunch of mercenaries


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Muller, Cavani, Hummels. 

:lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol

also keep Nani tbh, fuck Young off asap. Nani on the right can be great, just needs a few games consistently and his team mates not to WOAT like everyone did yesterday.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Muller?

:StephenA2

Really?

:StephenA2

What idiot believes that hes going to leave Bayern for United (or any club)?


----------



## united_07

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



> “I am very grateful to Van Gaal. The help I received under his leadership has brought me the results I see today,” said the 21-year-old.
> 
> “Not every coach would have expressed confidence in such a young player like me. Someday I will thank him personally for everything he has done for me."


the time has come Thomas, you can thank him personally by coming and playing for him at United, as you wont get as many games next season with the competition between mandzukic and the incoming lewandowski.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Man u's shitty season has forced Foreshadowed to resort to drink. :wilkins


----------



## Goku

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Would rather Pep leave before Muller, not that I want Pep to leave.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Rush said:


> Moz just assuming that everything is done on the fly/with no planning :banderas Here's a tip mate, when you're trying to wind people up its best not to come off like a complete muppet :martinez


The way you come across daily, m8?


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Fucking CP avatar.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Razor King said:


> Suarez to score 10 goals against Palace? :suarez2


No but Newcastle will take an almighty hammering on the final day of the season if Liverpool are chasing goal difference.



Kiz said:


> :duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck
> 
> bunch of mercenaries


Fuck sake, I'd struggle to make that team on Fifa.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Baines On Toast said:


> The way you come across daily, m8?


thats cute :martinez


----------



## punx06

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*










Loic Remy spotted at the emirates.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



punx06 said:


> Loic Remy spotted at the emirates.


That's obviously Michael Jai White.


----------



## Razor King

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



punx06 said:


> Loic Remy spotted at the emirates.


We've been linked with him and I'd take him. I don't expect a top quality forward and Remy's an upgrade over Giroud, so I won't mind.

Remy + Khedira/Bender + Draxler and we'd be okay.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

that's definitely kieran gibbs


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Funeral time. Welp :moyes1


----------



## Goku

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Kiz said:


> that's definitely kieran gibbs


Gibbs?










Nah, they look different.


----------



## punx06

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Razor King said:


> We've been linked with him and I'd take him. I don't expect a top quality forward and Remy's an upgrade over Giroud, so I won't mind.
> 
> Remy + Khedira/Bender + Draxler and we'd be okay.


Remy would be perfect for us I think. Giroud is alright, but inconsistent as fuck. Bender and Draxler would be nice but knowing us, we'll end up with some 20 year old French Ligue 2 player, or someone who isn't good enough for any of the other top four teams.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Kiz said:


> that's definitely kieran gibbs





Femto said:


> Gibbs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they look different.


brilliance.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Pleased that we put up a fight in that half. Hopefully that level of commitment continues. The least we can ask for is that the team goes down giving their all. Need to time our runs on the counter a bit better, but otherwise that was a decent half (by Norwich standards in 2014, especially away from home). Olsson had a cracking half and Elmander held the ball up well when he needed to. However, Johnson continues to be a liability on the ball and I've lost count of how many times Tettey has slipped over this season.


----------



## Goku

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Arsenal should target Matthias Ginter like crazy. Kid can be the defensive mid they need and is a cracking CB for cover if TV5 leaves.

plus, das kontingent


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

For god's sake Chelsea, ha'way man.


----------



## God™

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

This team needs creativity, badly. On the wings (apart from Hazard), in the middle and fullbacks.


----------



## Curry

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

The whole teamwas pretty poor but a special fuck you to Willian for managing to outdo the rest of the team with his unparalleled levels of shit.

Fair play to Norwich though, defended better than I expected after last week.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

well done Chelsea on keeping Norwich at bay for the full 90 mins #geniustactics.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Sorry like but Jose Mourinho isn't all he's cracked up to be. Don't think I've seen a more negative manager with the talent he has at his disposal. You'd think a team that still had a chance of winning the league would bust a gut but no he sets them up to play their standard dull, boring, negative dross 17th century football.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

pep's fault.

i mean everton's fault.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

*Rush still mad from last week :hayden3

Wasn't a fan of Chelsea's attacking options at the start of the season but this has been abysmal for them. Chelsea with all their resources should not in any way be struggling to score goals. Their teams needs transforming as much as ours does quite honestly. Without Jose in charge they'd be struggling for 4th with Arsenal and Everton. Jose will get the usual bullshit first season pass but how he spent an entire season with those attacking options whilst selling Mata and loaning out Lukaku is really bad. I don't think Lukaku is anywhere near the finished article yet but he's so much better than what they have and Mata wipes the floor with guys like Schurrle even if he doesn't track back enough. No need for him to track back in situations like that quite frankly.

Has there ever been a worse season in terms of teams who can actually be happy with their seasons. Liverpool and Everton should be but they'll also be kicking themselves for missing great opportunities to really achieve something. This City team will probably be one of the most under performing champions I can remember. I guess Palace and Hull can be happy. Sunderland I guess but only because they were shit to start with which can contradicts the performing well part of my point.*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Seabs said:


> *Rush still mad from last week :hayden3
> 
> Wasn't a fan of Chelsea's attacking options at the start of the season but this has been abysmal for them. Chelsea with all their resources should not in any way be struggling to score goals. Their teams needs transforming as much as ours does quite honestly. Without Jose in charge they'd be struggling for 4th with Arsenal and Everton. Jose will get the usual bullshit first season pass but how he spent an entire season with those attacking options whilst selling Mata and loaning out Lukaku is really bad. I don't think Lukaku is anywhere near the finished article yet but he's so much better than what they have and Mata wipes the floor with guys like Schurrle even if he doesn't track back enough. No need for him to track back in situations like that quite frankly.
> 
> Has there ever been a worse season in terms of teams who can actually be happy with their seasons. Liverpool and Everton should be but they'll also be kicking themselves for missing great opportunities to really achieve something. This City team will probably be one of the most under performing champions I can remember. I guess Palace and Hull can be happy. Sunderland I guess but only because they were shit to start with which can contradicts the performing well part of my point.*



We can't be pleased just yet and realistically, we should be doing better tbh. Not by a lot but just slightly imo.


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Proud of the lads for a gutsy performance. Of course we won't be given any credit and it will all be about how shite Chelsea are, blah blah blah. Not as if we didn't have chances either. Snodgrass was only denied by Cahill when through on goal and Johnson had a free header which he failed to connect properly with, which followed his first half blocked shot that went agonisingly wide. Olsson also whipped in a couple of tantalising crosses. Whittaker possibly gave his best performance in a Norwich shirt (not that his other outings were much competition for that) steaming into tackles and working his bollocks off by pressing, marking and continually offering an outlet. He also made some good passes today, unlike Johnson who's a trier but severely lacks quality for the premier league. Ruddy was solid as usual and earned his clean sheet with a couple of good saves and some excellent handling. 

Turner was lucky to stay on the pitch for an elbow on Ba, although Ivanovic should have been given a second yellow in the second half for petulance when kicking the ball away and shoving Redmond. Both sides probably should have had a penalty as well, but the ref gave sod all during the game in that sense.

We defended well the entire match which makes a refreshing change this season away at a big club. 4-1 at the emirates, 7-0 at the Etihad, 4-0 at Old Trafford in the league cup, 5-1 at Anfield, 4-0 at Old Trafford in the league, etc etc. The result won't be enough to keep us up barring a minor miracle but let's not pretend that Chelsea were going to lose two home league games in a row under Jose. We just don't score goals anyway, regardless of match approach, so playing for the draw today was understandable against a side who will DESTROY you if you open up and leave space in behind. Having said that throwing Redmond on at the end did at least give Chelsea a minor scare due to his pace. I'm just glad that the team showed that they haven't given up, while neither has Neil Adams who must be commended for a good tactical set up that stifled Chelsea who struggle to break down lesser compact sides under Mourinho. Adams clearly did his home work.

If we can at least play with some pride against Arsenal and maybe fluke a win then I'll be happy regardless of relegation (it has been inevitable for months). I was just dreading complete and utter capitulation, but thankfully the lads wore their hearts on their sleeves today.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Seabs said:


> * Jose will get the usual bullshit first season pass but how he spent an entire season with those attacking options whilst selling Mata and loaning out Lukaku is really bad. I don't think Lukaku is anywhere near the finished article yet but he's so much better than what they have and Mata wipes the floor with guys like Schurrle even if he doesn't track back enough. No need for him to track back in situations like that quite frankly.
> *


I agree with this. I was mad from the start with loaning out Lukaku. Yeah he needs to develop, but certainly a good option. I don't even want to start talking about Mata, because I think it was madness letting him go (even if he wanted to leave). Fairly certain a manager like Mourinho would have been able to find a way to regularly use a player of Mata's class in his lineup. I rate him above every one of our attacking midfielders. Nice to see how hes found form with regular game time at United as well, while Oscar and Willian have been shit in recent times.

Whatever I'm done with this season.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



> "It was quite a day. We had one team that needed three points to have a chance to survive - but didn't play to win and a team that needed a point to finish third and guarantee a Champions League group stage place that played to win.


bless


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Is it far fetched to suggest Jose leaves or get sacked from Chelsea this summer?


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Seabs said:


> *Has there ever been a worse season in terms of teams who can actually be happy with their seasons. Liverpool and Everton should be but they'll also be kicking themselves for missing great opportunities to really achieve something. This City team will probably be one of the most under performing champions I can remember. I guess Palace and Hull can be happy. Sunderland I guess but only because they were shit to start with which can contradicts the performing well part of my point.*


Stoke and Southampton fans should be happy. If they're not then they're delusional.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

The Hypocritical One really is spoiling us with all these masterclasses.

Good on Norwich for going there and performing like that after last week. Hopefully they can do the same next week against the 4th Place Cup winners.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Calm down, Rush :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Seabs said:


> *Has there ever been a worse season in terms of teams who can actually be happy with their seasons. Liverpool and Everton should be but they'll also be kicking themselves for missing great opportunities to really achieve something. This City team will probably be one of the most under performing champions I can remember. I guess Palace and Hull can be happy. Sunderland I guess but only because they were shit to start with which can contradicts the performing well part of my point.*


I'm very happy with how our season has went.

The only negative was the beginning of the season when the players where adapting to the possession based style of play after years of dire and negative football under Moyes.

3 draws in the opening 3 games against Norwich, WBA & Cardiff :moyes1 that really set us behind in the race for 4th and then we had a little dip in form around Jan/Feb but then kicked on and went to smash our highest ever Premier League points tally which is all I can ask for especially since our current points tally would have resulted in Champions League football in other seasons gone.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

*Yeah Stoke can be. Southampton I'd say should be content given their second half of the season. Basically a handful at best with generous picks. *


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

*Nige*, how was Olsson when he played for Blackburn in the prem? I ask because I don't remember him being any great shakes at Ewood Park, but he has been very very good this season and I think other lower half sides and newly promoted teams would be mad not to go in for him. Quick, solid defensively and provides good crosses and a fantastic outlet on the overlap. One of the few players who has looked genuine prem class for us this season along with Snodgrass and Ruddy. Maybe just a case of him maturing and developing at the right time?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

if we win the title it wont be a disappointment by any means. league and a cup is a really good season, no matter how poor the title is

at least weakest defence has been taken off our hands.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Yeah, thats one title i didnt want to take on, weakest defense :/


----------



## obby

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

5m for Nani. Ugh.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

We don't need as much as a rehaul as United. Not even close.

We've had two issues in attack this season. Near the start where we couldn't finish of chances and near the end when we can't break down a packed defence, due to being out of form.

United's attackers are all around 28-29. They've had their peaks and are clearly on the decline. Our attackers are like 22-25, some having their first season in England and their first season in a big league. They don't need replacing, they need time to develop, grow and build chemistry. They all have potential, some not as much as others, but those are the squad guys.

Yes, Mata was probably our second best player in the squad behind Hazard, but he wanted to go, we got a lot of money for him, he doesn't suit the style we're aiming for, so we done good business. We don't need a playmaker in his ilk as it'll break the system trying to be implemented. It's not about him tracking back, it's about him pressing, he doesn't have near enough the engine and stamina to do so. And when he does track back, he stands there and thinks that's fine rather than actually trying to challenge. He has clear limitations and that's why he never got to start for Spain even when he was in better form than the superior Silva.

If next season the attack still continues to faulter, then it's time to be very worried. Unitl then? C'mon. We're not comparable to United's situation.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

You're shit. We're shitter. There's just a lot more shit in our littertray.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

As long as it's known we're not as shit as you nor need the work done to the squad you need.

What we need is a top striker and a top midfielder. Hazard and Oscar have the characteristics of top players, so you continue with them. You expect Willian brings his attacking game next season. You expect Schurrle will add to his game and be a great option in the rotation. And you hope Salah isn't just speed - the jury is still out.

We could use a top left back but it's not too important.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



CM Styles said:


> Yeah, thats one title i didnt want to take on, weakest defense :/


bit difficult when you've had nothing to defend for around 25 years


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

#bantzkiz

Yeah top left back isn't an immediate priority, can work with the two we have now. Hope Cole gets an extension. I know its a terrible thing to say etc., but it wouldn't bother me at all if Lampard retired.

Also:










lel BOSSZILIANS


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Kiz said:


> bit difficult when you've had nothing to defend for around 25 years


Great...thanks D:


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



CM Styles said:


> Great...thanks D:












Thanks.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Should never of posted a pic. Never will again, big mistake :/


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/shola-ameobi-says-goodbye-st-7070413



> Shola Ameobi said goodbye to St James’ Park with a goal.
> 
> The veteran striker admitted after yesterday’s win over Cardiff City that no talks had taken place over a contract extension.
> 
> And at the age of 32, he turns 33 in October, this will be his last season with his hometown club.


Looks like Sir Shola Ameobi may have played his last home game and scored his last goal in the black and white.

#EndOfAnEra











Leave the memories alone.


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Joel said:


> As long as it's known we're not as shit as you nor need the work done to the squad you need.
> 
> What we need is a top striker and a top midfielder. Hazard and Oscar have the characteristics of top players, so you continue with them. You expect Willian brings his attacking game next season. You expect Schurrle will add to his game and be a great option in the rotation. And you hope Salah isn't just speed - the jury is still out.
> 
> We could use a top left back but it's not too important.


I'd say you need about 3 players, 4 maximum. We need at least 5 straight for the first team then about another 5 to replace some of the shite. So I'd say 10 at least. We won't even get half of that.


----------



## Joel

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

As long as you add about 3 new starters you should have a chance of top 4. I think you can do that. Attracting will not be a problem as players will still want to play for Manchester United and they'll have the mindset that this is just one season out of the Champions League.










I guess he's gone then :sad:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*










breaking my heart :jose


----------



## seabs

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

*Why? He's a fucking cunt.*


----------



## Joel

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

But he's OUR cunt.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



> “Ash! Are you listening?” said a virtually hyperventilating Jonathan. “I’m here in the office and David Dein is saying they aren’t going to give you £60k a week. They’ve agreed £55k and this is their best and final offer. Are you happy with that?”
> 
> When I heard Jonathan repeat the figure of £55k, I nearly swerved off the road. “He is taking the piss, Jonathan!” I yelled down the phone. I was so incensed. I was trembling with anger. I couldn’t believe what I’d heard.


:cashley brilliant quote


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

cry me a river, what a cunt


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

If Ashley Cole ever signed for Leeds I would go crazy the guy is a prick with a shit beard


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Rocky Mark said:


> cry me a river, what a cunt












:lenny


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

^ and he takes phones up the rear


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

He cheated on Cheryl Cole


----------



## Rock316AE

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Cole was just disappointed with the result :jose Really hope this is not his last game at the Bridge because he deserve much better than that and should have played more games this season. 

Jose said that he expects all three to stay and they should.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



In Punk We Trust said:


> He cheated on Cheryl Cole


Burn him at the stake.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Inb4 Cole signs for Man Utd as an Evra replacement.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Lol Cashley, crying like a bitch.


----------



## haribo

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Razor King said:


> Remy + Khedira/Bender + Draxler and we'd be okay.


Jenkinson at right back :mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

just noticed, exactly 20 years ago we won the ECW Cup by Alan Smith's goal..

although I hate it when fans flap about history like as if it means shit today, but its just the coincidence that today marks the 20th anniversary of our last European title caught me off guard, 

I miss the old boring Arsenal, they were much better than 4th place Arsenal


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Rocky Mark said:


> just noticed, exactly 20 years ago we won the ECW Cup by Alan Smith's goal..
> 
> although I hate it when fans flap about history like as if it means shit today, but its just the coincidence that today marks the 20th anniversary of our last *our only* European title caught me off guard,
> 
> I miss the old boring Arsenal, they were much better than 4th place Arsenal


Fixed.


Unless you want to count the Inter Cities Fairs Cup :ti.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Joel said:


> Calm down, Rush :lmao


I am calm :brodgers



Seabs said:


> *Rush still mad from last week* :hayden3


:draper2


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Slient Alarm said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> Unless you want to count the Inter Cities Fairs Cup :ti.


like it or not, predecessor to the UEFA cup :wenger


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*










looks like hamanda had a good day


----------



## Hamada

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Kiz said:


> looks like hamanda had a good day


Who's this ***? Far too thin. :brodgers
































































































:brodgers


----------



## united_07

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Suarez gets the Football Writers POTY, somehow Gerrard gets second ahead of Yaya Toure in third


----------



## Kiz

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

indykaila News ‏@indykaila 21m
Breaking News: Luis Suarez has been named Football Writers player of the year. Confirmed. I voted for him as well. #LFC

Miguel Delaney ‏@MiguelDelaney 11m
@indykaila you're not a member.

indykaila News ‏@indykaila 10m
@MiguelDelaney Who is this?

Miguel Delaney ‏@MiguelDelaney 9m
@indykaila my name and face are on my twitter. It's self-evident. If you can't read, you've got other issues.

laughed p hard at indy's latest attempt to be something


----------



## Destiny

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

:suarez1:stevie


----------



## Daiko

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Kiz said:


> indykaila News ‏@indykaila 21m
> Breaking News: Luis Suarez has been named Football Writers player of the year. Confirmed. I voted for him as well. #LFC
> 
> Miguel Delaney ‏@MiguelDelaney 11m
> @indykaila you're not a member.
> 
> indykaila News ‏@indykaila 10m
> @MiguelDelaney Who is this?
> 
> Miguel Delaney ‏@MiguelDelaney 9m
> @indykaila my name and face are on my twitter. It's self-evident. If you can't read, you've got other issues.
> 
> laughed p hard at indy's latest attempt to be something


:lmao:lmao


----------



## seabs

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

*Gerrard with the prize of most overrated performance for a league season ever. No way he'd even be considered if Liverpool weren't this high at this stage of the season. Henderson's had a better season imo. So have Suarez and Sturridge. And Sterling has been better for the second half (which is all Gerrard is being judge on as he was average for the first half or so). Im not saying he's not a strong season but come the fuck on. Plus if I've got my judging hat on then his abysmal performance vs Chelsea (not even counting that slip) should count really strong against him.*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Yeah, agree with Seabs. He's not even second to Suarez at Liverpool. He's had a pretty good year, no doubt, but better than Henderson & Sturridge? Sterling second half has been terrific too.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Just keep the losing margin 3 or less, Palace.

That's your job.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

How the fuck are Palace conceding a set piece header to Joe Allen.


----------



## Rush

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Should be 3-0 if i'm honest. Both Sakho and Johnson should have scored before Allen did.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



ArnoldTricky said:


> How the fuck are Palace conceding a set piece header to Joe Allen.


I think they showed a stat before the game that said Palace hadn't conceded a single goal from a set-piece since Pulis took over. Oops.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

What Rush said. Should be up by 3. Sturridge needs to get more involved, doesn't look up for it.


----------



## seabs

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

*Probably not fully fit yet.*


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Slient Alarm said:


> Just keep the losing margin 3 or less, Palace.
> 
> That's your job.


United fans siding with City against 'Pool :lol , must be like choosing between VD or hemorrhoids


----------



## Vader

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Not at all. I expect City to succeed now that they're owned by Richie Rich but I never expected Liverpool to challenge for the title before Gerrard retired. Liverpool have always been bigger rivals than City.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*



Rocky Mark said:


> United fans siding with City against 'Pool :lol , must be like choosing between VD or hemorrhoids


For a Mancunian, I can see how it would be a horrible choice.

For a foreign bandwagoner like myself, City over Liverpool every day.

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Andre

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

OH MY FUCKERN GOD DWIGHT GAYLE, WHAT A GREAT STORY


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

yeah but you gotta hate City, they're an unoriginal Chelsea


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*


----------



## Rush

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

this game is an utter joke. should have been up by 6 before palace got their first. Then Gerrard should have had a pen before their 2nd. Then we've bottled it hard so they got a 3rd. Fuck our defense.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*


----------



## CGS

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Just engrave City's name on the title already.


----------



## united_07

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

That's it, cry. Cry for me.

I can taste it through the TV.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Suarez :lmao


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

*FUCK MY ASS*


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: ASS OF 92 & GOD BLESS MAN CITY*

Crystal fucking Palace :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao Suarez


----------



## Joel

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

Suarez :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

Been out all night, what the fuck have i missed fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

The thread title is fucking hilarious....

And yes I'm salty as fuck right now.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

Well, Liverpool have proper CGS'd this title chase ever since Gerrard's infamous "this does not slip" speech.


----------



## God™

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

Who cares about Liverpool, Chelsea just won the youth cup final 7-6 on aggregate. :banderas


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

That was the greatest game of football there has ever been. Suarez - :lmao

Focusing on getting the goal difference up. Concede 3. Glorious.

Gayle's STORY finally coming good. :mark:


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*


----------



## Destiny

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

Defenders should just kill themselves. Utter disgrace. Title was already done but that was annoying.


----------



## CGS

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*



Andre said:


> Well, Liverpool have proper CGS'd this title chase ever since Gerrard's infamous "this does not slip" speech.


 

Like I said in the Chatbox this is probably the biggest CGS moment you will ever see. Even the 4-4 against Arsenal wasn't THIS bad.


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

This all CM Styles' fault. He showed up right after Liverpool beat Citeh and Liverpool bottled it ever since then :no:

He's a CURSE! Liverpool fans on WF should petition for him to be BANNED asap.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*

well thats just gotta hurt

wait, when did liverpool beat chelsea this season?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*


----------



## CGS

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*










I miss these days


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*










MANCHESTORRRRRHHHHHH LA LA LAAAA


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*



Andre said:


> This all CM Styles' fault. He showed up right after Liverpool beat Chelsea and Liverpool bottled it ever since then :no:
> 
> He's a CURSE! Liverpool fans on WF should petition for him to be BANNED asap.



Liverpool beat Chelsea? You mean City? I came to this thread being cocky, yeah...look how its worked out.


----------



## seabs

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY! (BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*







































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v



















































































































































































































































































































































































v


----------



## Rush

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY! (BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*

What about that time when Chelsea finished ahead of us this season redead? oh wait, enjoy 3rd :brodgers


----------



## Vader

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY! (BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*

:lmao

My dreams of Gerrard and Carragher retiring with no league titles is almost coming true. With the added addition of Gerrard fucking it up himself and Suarez in FLOODS OF TEARS, as well as the unlikely hero in Dwight 'plucked from obscurity' Gayle and it just makes up for United being absolute shit. I'd like to thank Dwight Gayle, Demba Ba, Liverpool's defence, Steven Gerrard's studs, my mother, Moz's ma, every United fan apart from Cliffy Byro and the script writers for this season. I'm now going to wank my cock into ashes. Cheers Liverpool!


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*



CGS said:


> I miss these days


:hmm: i prefer these ones


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY! (BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*

Just fucking brilliant beyond words. Better luck on your next title challenge LOLerpool, not that that'll be in anyone on here's lifetime.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY! (BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*

Not over yet..:sadbron


----------



## Joel

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY! (BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*



united_07 said:


> :hmm: i prefer these ones


:maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Andre

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY!*



CM Styles said:


> Liverpool beat Chelsea? You mean City? I came to this thread being cocky, yeah...look how its worked out.


----------



## united_07

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY! (BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*

from this










to this


----------



## Destiny

*Re: CRY BITCH! CRY! (BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*

LOL CHELSKI FANS. ENJOY BEING SHIT.

LOL UNITED FANS. ENJOY WATCHING US IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE NEXT SEASON.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

WHY RUN AWAY FROM THE SPACE THAT THE STRIKER IS GOING TO WANT TO RUN IN TO?! WHY?!

I'd given up hope after Everton lost, so I'm not deflated as I would be. It's been a far bigger improvement this season than we would have expected. Important summer ahead with a lot more games to come.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

LOL enjoy having one less trophy than David Moyes this season.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> LOL enjoy having one less trophy than David Moyes this season.


LOL ENJOY BEING 7TH. 

7TH

7TH

7TH

7TH

7TH


YOURE ARE SHITE.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> LOL enjoy having one less trophy than David Moyes this season.


We can't all be Fired Champion. :sad:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Destiny said:


> LOL ENJOY BEING 7TH.
> 
> 7TH
> 
> 7TH
> 
> 7TH
> 
> 7TH
> 
> 7TH
> 
> 
> YOURE ARE SHITE.


Hahahaha. 

Tony Pullis has actually broken you.

ARE YOU FEWMIN MATE?


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

^^ Have fun with the Charity Shield.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Absolutely love that my local team fucked over liverpool. Brilliant.

Come at me bitterpool fans.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Baines On Toast said:


> Hahahaha.
> 
> Tony Pullis has actually broken you.
> 
> ARE YOU FEWMIN MATE?


I respect Tony Pulis because I know football.

LOL EVERTON. WATCHING US IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE NEXT YEAR AS WELL. FEWMIN MATE?




:brodgers


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

You have to laugh.

https://vine.co/v/MeaB03x7JWA


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Destiny I'm gonna need help in coping with being out of the CL next season, can you give me tips how you've coped all these years?

Can I also request to know what your tears taste like?

LOL


----------



## God™

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*










:suarez2


----------



## Brock

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Liverpool have much to be proud of this season and getting CL football is fantastic for us.... BUT there is no way this won't hurt like a bitch. Just because we didn't expect or comprehend making a title challenge doesn't mean it doesn't sting like hell when you come so close - but that's football for you. And like many have said I think it could well be our best shot for a while with City, Chelsea, Utd and Arsenal all strengthening in the Summer and a busier fixture list next season, unless we strengthen like mad.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



God™ said:


> :suarez2


Fat Carragher :duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Destiny said:


> I respect Tony Pulis because I know football.
> 
> LOL EVERTON. WATCHING US IN THE CHAMPIONS LEAGUE NEXT YEAR AS WELL. FEWMIN MATE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brodgers


Sound mate.

I'll enjoy going to watch Everton live playing in Europe. Can't beat European nights at Goodison and heavy European away trips :brodgers


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Europa league away trips haha. :bark :duck


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Woy is a tit if he picks Glen Johnson for England. Absolute passenger of a player.

Would love Villa to get something on Wednesday, would restore some pride after a poor season. Realistically though there isn't a cat in hell's chance of it happening :heskeymania City would struggle to hand-pick an easier last 2 fixtures.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Absolutely love that my local team fucked over liverpool. Brilliant.
> 
> Come at me bitterpool fans.


The fact you support United over your local team already shows that you're a bit of a nonce. Enjoy not having CL football next season :banderas



Vader said:


> Destiny I'm gonna need help in coping with being out of the CL next season, can you give me tips how you've coped all these years?
> 
> Can I also request to know what your tears taste like?
> 
> LOL


It hurts at first but you United fans will get used to it. Or at leats you better hope you do, would hate to see United07 neck himself over your team being garbage the next few seasons. van gaal going to be the saviour? No one can save Cleverley :duck


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CM Styles said:


> Europa league away trips haha. :bark :duck


Some boss times mate.

Also been to watch Everton play against Villareal in the Champions League.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> Destiny I'm gonna need help in coping with being out of the CL next season, can you give me tips how you've coped all these years?
> 
> Can I also request to know what your tears taste like?
> 
> LOL


When we win Champions League next season, I will have tears of joy. I've never tasted my tears, so I'm not sure what they taste like tbh. Very good post though. You're a good one!

LOL


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



God™ said:


> :suarez2


Big guy looks like he's wearing a fat man's face as a mask.

Guy in front answers my lifelong query of what would the love child of Alan Carr, 'The Beast' Mark Labbett and Peter Jones look like.


----------



## Parison Sapphire

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Why do liverpool fans always go at united fans like we both haven't won so many league titles between us.

Oh wait.

Hahahaha


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Why do liverpool fans always go at united fans like we both haven't won so many league titles between us.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> Hahahaha


pipe down you glory hunting plonker, tell us more about how you ditched your local team in favour of a team that wins :banderas


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Baines On Toast said:


> Sound mate.
> 
> I'll enjoy going to watch Everton live playing in Europe. Can't beat European nights at Goodison and heavy European away trips :brodgers


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

EUROPA LEAGUE.

That's not a good thing for Everton. Will fuck your season up which will be fun to watch.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

This is downright embarrassing. Between the #topbantz and someone having the usertitle 'Asking AJ to black widow me', I think this has prepared me for the World Cup thread. Almost.

Except you won't be mocking me when Australia wins everything and MIGHTY MILE kicks everyone in the head (especially Lucas Neill).


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> *Absolutely love that my local team fucked over liverpool*. Brilliant.
> 
> Come at me bitterpool fans.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rush said:


> pipe down you glory hunting plonker, tell us more about how you ditched your local team in favour of a team that wins :banderas


Supported United at 5 fella. We were hardly fantastic in 1995.


Liverpool fans two weeks ago : We are gonna win the league. Best in the world!

Liverpool fans now: Fuck Man Utd.

Typical.

:moyes3


----------



## ConnorMCFC

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CM Styles said:


> ^^ Have fun with the Charity Shield.


Have fun with your league title. OH WAIT. Have fun with seeing your local team win the league. OH WAIT. Have fun. OH WAIT.




CM Styles said:


> Europa league away trips haha. :bark :duck


If you ever went to an away game, you'd know they're superb. Of course it's hard to grasp that concept from a television.


----------



## Curry

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> *Supported United at 5 fella. We were hardly fantastic in 1995.*
> 
> 
> Liverpool fans two weeks ago : We are gonna win the league. Best in the world!
> 
> Liverpool fans now: Fuck Man Utd.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> :moyes3


Lost the league by 1 point :draper2


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rush said:


> It hurts at first but you United fans will get used to it. Or at leats you better hope you do, would hate to see United07 neck himself over your team being garbage the next few seasons. van gaal going to be the saviour? No one can save Cleverley :duck












:lmao suicide insults, calm down rush :lmao


----------



## Hamada

Dwight Gayle, POTS.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

THE INCREDIBLE STORY. We all joked about it at the beginning of the season, but wow does GAYLE have an even more incredible story now. I don't know how many of you saw my intellectual comments in the chatbox, but I did keep bringing up that Pulis would probably make Liverpool drop points. This is sweet, I only feel bad for BULK because he is a good lad. It was getting unbelievably smug in here a few weeks back (I don't need to mention why) and these past two Liverpool results have been sweet. 

I am really trying not to get too excited, because for all we know City may go and muck up their results. City have the mentality to win the title I think though, 2012 would be an indication. Really dying for a win over Villa on Wednesday. Gerrard doesn't have the mentality to win the league, and I hope he retires without one. Suarez is a flat track bully, and I hope to hell he gets exposed in the Champions League as one against the good teams.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



HIGHLIGHT said:


> Supported United at 5 fella. We were hardly fantastic in 1995.
> 
> 
> Liverpool fans two weeks ago : We are gonna win the league. Best in the world!
> 
> Liverpool fans now: Fuck Man Utd.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> :moyes3


:banderas hardly fantastic in 1995? give me a fucking break. you won the 2 years before that, then finished 2nd, then won the league the year after and then again the year after that. You're a glory hunter. Just admit it lad.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Goal of the season time lads. What's your choice? The esteemed Sherwood-Moyes scale shall return for judging your responses.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



united_07 said:


> :lmao suicide insults, calm down rush :lmao


wasn't an insult at you, more to the fact that you're ridiculously obsessed with United that its all you ever post about. Until Liverpool lose of course :brodgers


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> Have fun with your league title. OH WAIT. Have fun with seeing your local team win the league. OH WAIT. Have fun. OH WAIT.
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever went to an away game, you'd know they're superb. Of course it's hard to grasp that concept from a television.


Went with family to see Tottenshit 08/09 in Ukraine against Shaktar. Was dreadful.

Went with family to see Tottenham again in 2010/11. In Madrid, was better. I know europa league away games are no fun.


----------



## EGame

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH





























HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH





































































































































































HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Curry

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> Goal of the season time lads. What's your choice? The esteemed Sherwood-Moyes scale shall return for judging your responses.


1) Wilshere v Norwich
2) Kasami v Palace
3) Shelvey v Villa


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Curry said:


> 1) Wilshere v Norwich
> 2) Kasami v Palace
> 3) Shelvey v Villa


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> Goal of the season time lads. What's your choice? The esteemed Sherwood-Moyes scale shall return for judging your responses.


1) Dwight Gayle vs Liverpool to make it 3-3.
2) Dwight Gayle vs Liverpool to make it 2-3.
3) Delaney vs Liverpool to make it 1-3.


----------



## Humph

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Curry said:


> 1) Wilshere v Norwich
> 2) Kasami v Palace
> 3) Shelvey v Villa


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rush said:


> wasn't an insult at you, more to the fact that you're ridiculously obsessed with United that its all you ever post about. Until Liverpool lose of course :brodgers


well, this is a football thread and I support united, what else do you want me to post about?


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Ignoring the third choice of yours as it's wrong, I'll give you the first ever 0/5 scores on the Sherwood-Moyes scale. Well in lads. Curry has made the scale his bitch recently.


----------



## God™

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

https://vine.co/v/M6MtJ3gTePl

:banderas


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Definitely Luis Suarez has goal of the season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Okay Mozza has broken physics, the law, a window and Dave Whelan's leg with that post. His suggestions get him -1/5 on the Sherwood-Moyes scale. A new record.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rockhead said:


> THE INCREDIBLE STORY. We all joked about it at the beginning of the season, but wow does GAYLE have an even more incredible story now.


Scored THREE TIMES the amount of league goals that HOT YOUNG DUTCH PROSPECT RVW and DOZY AMERICAN INTERNATIONAL Altidore scored COMBINED. That's over £17 million worth of players that GREAT STORY has OUTSCORED.

It's a GREAT STORY, but THE STORY HAS ONLY JUST BEGUN...


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CM Styles said:


> Went with family to see Tottenshit 08/09 in Ukraine against Shaktar. Was dreadful.
> 
> Went with family to see Tottenham again in 2010/11. In Madrid, was better. I know europa league away games are no fun.


I'll give you a tip for enjoying away games. Go to ones of the team that you support. It tends to help.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

LOL ANDRE. LOL NORWICH. LOL RELEGATION.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## Humph

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

what about lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

If you were any sort of Liverpool fan then you would get that fucking shit off, GS.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*














































At least Moses doesn't seem too gutted :hendo


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Baines On Toast said:


> If you were any sort of Liverpool fan then you would get that fucking shit off, GS.


What if I told you that is just how I feel? No words? Meh.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

GS what the fuck are you trying to achieve?

Vader, atmosphere wise though i could see the difference. Europa league is dreadful regardless.


----------



## Humph

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



> Glen Johnson ‏@glen_johnson
> Absolutley clueless.....
> 
> Glen Johnson ‏@glen_johnson 4m
> So many sofa experts in this game....
> Absolutely no idea about football what so ever! #Jokers


Sofa experts like Carragher and Neville :brendan

Get him on the plane Woy 











#JUSTICEFORJENK


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*NoRe: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



GoldenSilver said:


> What if I told you that is just how I feel? No words? Meh.


Not because of the no words bit, but the fact it's got a big fuck off Sun logo on it.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CM Styles said:


> GS what the fuck are you trying to achieve?


What did I do .-. I'm just posting a picture of how I feel at the moment. Sad. In tears. What is wrong with that?

EDIT: Also told you guys the Away kit had some sort of bad luck eh :I


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*










*CAN'T WAIT.*


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Destiny said:


> *CAN'T WAIT.*


tbhayley Liverpool to get eliminated during the group stages, when Suarez fails against good teams, and Gerrard :reggie's


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

united_07. 

COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE.COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE.COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE. COPY AND PASTE.

No fitba knowledge.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



united_07 said:


>


Haaah, you talk like United are still a good team. You should really be saying how your team blew it.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



GoldenSilver said:


> What did I do .-. I'm just posting a picture of how I feel at the moment. Sad. In tears. What is wrong with that?
> 
> EDIT: Also told you guys the Away kit had some sort of bad luck eh :I


Fair play


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

lel @ liverpool fan posting something from the sun


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rockhead said:


> tbhayley Liverpool to get eliminated during the group stages, when Suarez fails against good teams, and Gerrard :reggie's


Nah, we'll be fine but obviously that is a possibly. Chelsea would know all about choking.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



reDREDD said:


> lel @ liverpool fan posting something from the sun


Just noticed that. .-.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Destiny said:


> Nah, we'll be fine but obviously that is a possibly. Chelsea would know all about choking.


yeah but we won in 2012, which erased Terry's CL demons. Gerrard will have nightmares 5-EVER of slipping and never winning a premier league medal.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rockhead said:


> Gerrard will have nightmares 5-EVER of slipping and *never* winning a premier league medal.


You say that like he's retiring this season.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

#BlameEverton


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

:hendo










CAHM OHN THEN, LET'S BE AVIN' YA


----------



## haribo

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Destiny said:


> YOURE ARE SHITE.


:maury







Suarez at 3:23 :duck


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

united_07 is winning this thread. 

Which is more than I can say for Liverpool.

:brodgers


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Haaah, you talk like United are still a good team. You should really be saying how your team blew it.







but Liverpool are the real team who blew it this season.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I wonder what Tony Hibbert thinks of all of this... :hmm:







































































*LIVERPOOL FANS...I'M AFRAID I'VE GOT SOME BAD NEWS!
*
#BNH


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

thats quite the Arsenal impression by Liverpool.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

:lmao destiny you fucked up the code in the rep you gave me, 

as you evidently know im such an expert at copy and pasting i'll give you an easy one, just copy and paste this without the asterisks and it should come out alright next time

[b*]7th7th7th7th7th[/b]


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



united_07 said:


> :lmao destiny you fucked up the code in the rep you gave me,
> 
> as you evidently know im such an expert at copy and pasting i'll give you an easy one, just copy and paste this without the asterisks and it should come out alright next time
> 
> [b*]7th7th7th7th7th[/b]


:berried

THERE'S NO COMING BACK FROM THAT!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

u_07 the new #bantzking and the inaugural #burialking :duck


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



united_07 said:


> :lmao destiny you fucked up the code in the rep you gave me,
> 
> as you evidently know im such an expert at copy and pasting i'll give you an easy one, just copy and paste this without the asterisks and it should come out alright next time
> 
> [b*]7th7th7th7th7th[/b]


It was clearly to test your copy and paste skills. You really are an expert at copy and paste though. I wasn't wrong. I wont be taking advice from you considering I have fitba knowledge and don't need to copy and paste. 

I'm sure you understand what my rep message says though.

7th.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

What an awesome evenings football...


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

i legit feel bad for liverpool. wouldn't have minded them to win it this season. and i dont think they'll get this same chance next year. unless the defense is completely overhauled. which, at what, 49? goals allowed...it'd better be.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Just noticed that. .-.


You are literally the worst Liverpool fan. You make Osama bin Laden look like a treasured supporter to Arsenal.



GoldenSilver said:


> You say that like he's retiring this season.


You say that like Liverpool are winning the league in the next couple of years. Fluke season.



GoldenSilver said:


> Haaah, you talk like United are still a good team. You should really be saying how your team blew it.


You say that like we didn't win the league in 2013.

Change your name to BronzenJustoutofthemedals please. Not worthy.


----------



## RAB

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*










Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> You say that like we didn't win the league in 2013.


Why do United fans have to talk about the past so much? Mate, talk about the present please. And I bet you are gonna go saying "Like Liverpool fans don't talk about the past", well, let me talk about the present then, we are title contenders, and United are mid-table soooo...


----------



## Josh

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

lol @ suarez crying

i guess he bit off more than he could chew


----------



## obby

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Tony Pulis is jesus, evidently.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Why do United fans have to talk about the past so much? Mate, talk about the present please. And I bet you are gonna go saying "Like Liverpool fans don't talk about the past", well, let me talk about the present then, we are title contenders, and United are mid-table soooo...


This is hilarious merely for the fact that this is the only aspect of my post that you disagreed with. Glad to know you're aware of the fact that you humiliate the other Liverpool fans here. If posting here was considered art then you'd make CM Styles look like Van Gogh, as oppose to yourself - an orangutan with a crayon up its arse.

Let's not compare last season to 24 years ago, as that's absolutely insane. You've won precisely the same amount of league titles that we have this season. 7th also isn't mid table, I'm sorry to break this to you but 7 isn't the middle of1 and 20. That would be 9, 10 and 11. I'd like you to be accurate if you reply to me in the future.

I have four questions for you, if you choose to answer them then thank you.

1. Where are you from?
2. Where do you live now? (Relax, I don't need a specific address)
3. When did you start supporting Liverpool?
4. Name your best ever Liverpool XI that you've witnessed i.e. don't name Keegan or Dalglish


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Hey, lay off him. Anyone can support any team, as long as its only that one team and they stay with them through thick and then. Stop with this Lfc/united shit.


----------



## obby

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

omg vidic's last game at old trafford tommorow :jose


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*










Gif of the season.



obby said:


> omg vidic's last game at old trafford tommorow :jose


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CM Styles said:


> Hey, lay off him. Anyone can support any team, as long as its only that one team and they stay with them through thick and then. Stop with this Lfc/united shit.


There wasn't a question 5 asking for your opinion. I am a lovely person, please do not make me become a moderately nice person.

I also referred to you as Van Gogh, that's a compliment. Unless you like your ears.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I dont really care if you want my opinion to be honest, i gave it.

You said i was Van Gogh compared to GS. Compared to Rush or CGS i would probably be that orangutan, right?


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

So you've just told me to leave him alone and yet you've just admitted he's worse than Rush anyway. I'm LMAOing at you throwing CGS in there though, I guess that sums you up. I suppose CGS would be Picasso, nothing is where it should be.

Have some class and let a brother fight his own battles.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



> I suppose CGS would be Picasso, nothing is where it should be.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

The thread has peaked.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> So you've just told me to leave him alone and yet you've just admitted he's worse than Rush anyway. I'm LMAOing at you throwing CGS in there though, I guess that sums you up. I suppose CGS would be Picasso, nothing is where it should be.
> 
> Have some class and let a brother fight his own battles.


Well tbh i thought CGS was a good poster. Guess its biased. I never said he was better than Rush, im saying you cant fault someone for supporting a team, no matter the reason really.

Also lol at CGS being picasso.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Rush can be Andy Warhol, because they are both gay. 

#notverygoodbantz


----------



## obby

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Slient Alarm said:


>


Remember all the good times.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Yeah I'm giving Styles a break now as I'm not topping that CGS line anytime soon.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



obby said:


> Remember all the good times.


Evra blocked that though.

Evra didn't a sign a contract with a new team mid-season.

Evra > Vidic.


----------



## obby

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Can't argue with that :draper2


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Oh and btw, Rush would be Esref Armagan.

:side:


----------



## EGame

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Not so easy to defend now is it Rodgers? 



















































:banderas 





























































































































































































































:banderas


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Not had a good season, have you Barca?

:duck


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Rodgers deserves nothing for his comments on Mourinho last week. Maybe he should take pointers on how to park a bus or two.


----------



## EGame

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

We've had...

-Tito step down due to cancer 
-An inadequate manager in Tata bought in without barely a pre-season 
-Messi accused of tax fraud (proven innocent) 
-Messi injured for half the season
-Our criminal president step down because of the Neymar scandal 
-Victor Valdes suffering a horrific injury
-Have a transfer ban imposed on us 
-And to top it all off the passing of Tito, one of the icons of our club. 

















































































































































































































....yet we are still in the title race.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Shit, forgot about Vilanova. I guess they have done well with whats happened. But still, no title this season.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

that cgs picasso comment was pretty much the highlight of this thread all year

id give my own comparison, but like rockhead, i am not the bantzking


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

hehe


----------



## Lawls

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Dwight "The Man" Gayle proving his value when it matters most.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*










GALE

PULIS

PALACE

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

just saw the goals. laughing very hard at the defending for THE STORY'S 2nd goal.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## Goku

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

wow what a bottlejob

Still, Gayle took the finishes with composure


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Kiz said:


> just saw the goals. laughing very hard at the defending for THE STORY'S 2nd goal.


there was defending for the 2nd goal?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> 1. Where are you from?
> 2. Where do you live now? (Relax, I don't need a specific address)
> 3. When did you start supporting Liverpool?
> 4. Name your best ever Liverpool XI that you've witnessed i.e. don't name Keegan or Dalglish


This test was totally ripped off from Mozza earlier in the year (or last year whatever :side

And in regards to this being a fluke season and thus this being our only real chance at the title I ain't having that. Yes things (Fergus leaving, new manager syndrome for Chelsea and City) have taken a massive swing our way this season and we have benefited but I don't think our league position is less than we deserve. The signs were there last season and they showed at points during the campaign that we were on to a road of recovery with Rodgers and that we might start dreaming of the Champo league matches at Anfield again. Rodgers' has managed to transform a team that finished with 52 points and in 8th into a team that will most likely fall 2 points short of a league title in just two years time. The squad is young and talented (Both for Flano and Sterling (18!)) and will only get better as time goes on and I'm almost positive that Suarez is staying. This season was never meant to be one that would lead to us to the league summit (or an assured guarantee of European football even) but one that would see a further implementation of the system that Rodgers' employs. While the season at hand has showed that we still have some way to come (non-existent/bottling defence) and that Rodgers has some work left to do I believe that he'll (as any manager worth his salt) use this as learning experience and come back bigger, badder (in a good way), and better for next season. With the Champions league money as well as this new TV deal money (anyone know how much more it is exactly?) we will without a doubt strengthen and come back next year (Copyrighted) with renewed intent.

And if you thought this season's media coverage was bad just wait for "THE REDEMPTION" storyline next year that will be unbearable for you lot.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

To write off Liverpool's season as a fluke is rather silly.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

its not a fluke, its just that liverpool had a lot going for them this season that made their challenge easier. ferguson being out of the way, wenger continuing being useless, chelsea and city with new managers, luck with some refereeing decisions and no european football as a distraction or spreading the squad thin

the stars had aligned and they struck some truly jaw dropping form in the end

and then they completely fucking collapsed

it could happen again, but it will be nowhere near as easy. city and chelsea will both strengthen and stabilize more over the summer. united will rebuild. wenger might do.... something or whatever. and most importantly, liverpool will have to play midweek


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

City better not fuck it up now, or im going to look like a right twat :argh: easy joke: or more of one that I usually am...


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



reDREDD said:


> its not a fluke, its just that liverpool had a lot going for them this season that made their challenge easier. ferguson being out of the way, wenger continuing being useless, chelsea and city with new managers, luck with some refereeing decisions and no european football as a distraction or spreading the squad thin
> 
> the stars had aligned and they struck some truly jaw dropping form in the end
> 
> and then they completely fucking collapsed
> 
> it could happen again, but it will be nowhere near as easy. city and chelsea will both strengthen and stabilize more over the summer. united will rebuild. wenger might do.... something or whatever. and most importantly, liverpool will have to play midweek


Agreed on all points. This was as good a chance to win the league as they're likely to get in the foreseeable future but it wasn't a fluke and I won't be surprised if they put together a title challenge next season (once they keep Suarez which I think they will). City and Chelsea have better squads and as you said they'll strengthen in the summer but I honestly don't think Liverpool need all that much to become a great team. A couple center backs, maybe a left back, maybe a proper ball winner in midfield, and improved depth. They don't need nearly as many signings as Arsenal and United imo.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rockhead said:


> Rodgers deserves nothing for his comments on Mourinho last week. Maybe he should take pointers on how to park a bus or two.


Why would we want to park the bus when we still were 6 goals off City? We were a bit naive in throwing Flanno and Johnson so far forward but really we needed the goals. Now its obviously blown up in our face but the first goal came off a massive deflection, the 2nd shouldn't have even got that far with Gerrard getting fouled in the box, and the 3rd caem about after we were well and truly rattled. 



reDREDD said:


> its not a fluke, its just that liverpool had a lot going for them this season that made their challenge easier. ferguson being out of the way, wenger continuing being useless, chelsea and city with new managers, luck with some refereeing decisions and no european football as a distraction or spreading the squad thin
> 
> the stars had aligned and they struck some truly jaw dropping form in the end
> 
> and then they completely fucking collapsed
> 
> it could happen again, but it will be nowhere near as easy. city and chelsea will both strengthen and stabilize more over the summer. united will rebuild. wenger might do.... something or whatever. and most importantly, liverpool will have to play midweek


Everyone talks about the fact we have European football like we're not going to add anyone to the squad. Its bizarre. 



Saint Dick said:


> Agreed on all points. This was as good a chance to win the league as they're likely to get in the foreseeable future but it wasn't a fluke and I won't be surprised if they put together a title challenge next season (once they keep Suarez which I think they will). City and Chelsea have better squads and as you said they'll strengthen in the summer but I honestly don't think Liverpool need all that much to become a great team. A couple center backs, maybe a left back, maybe a proper ball winner in midfield, and improved depth. They don't need nearly as many signings as Arsenal and United imo.


Moreno, Bakkali, a good CB and another DM would be nice.



Vader said:


> Oh and btw, Rush would be Esref Armagan.
> 
> :side:


you are one cheeky cunt mate



Rockhead said:


> Rush can be Andy Warhol, because they are both gay.
> 
> #notverygoodbantz


lad, you're be the old spanish lady who did this restoration


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I understood going for more goals at 3-0 but as soon as Palace scored Liverpool should've said fuck it, let's just make sure we get the three points. I don't remember the foul on Gerrard for the second goal but either way it was a counter attack that could've been avoided by not pushing so many players forward. Hoping for a City slip up was always the realistic way of winning the title, not trying to claw back a goal difference of 9 in 2 games.


----------



## ABK

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Wow. Went through all the pages since the last time I visited. Honestly wanted Lpool to win the title. Unfortunate they slipped up big time last night, but the reaction here is priceless.


:clap


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Saint Dick said:


> I understood going for more goals at 3-0 but as soon as Palace scored Liverpool should've said fuck it, let's just make sure we get the three points. I don't remember the foul on Gerrard for the second goal but either way it was a counter attack that could've been avoided by not pushing so many players forward. Hoping for a City slip up was always the realistic way of winning the title, not trying to claw back a goal difference of 9 in 2 games.


Hoping for a slip up is the bitch way to do things. Trying to get back the goal difference is manly :brodgers Besides, City won't slip up against Villa and West Ham. 

Gerrard was taken out but its the kind of things thats gone unpunished this season. Still, should have been 6-0 before they even scored. Sakho missed an open header, Johnson just needed to put his head on target and Suarez blasted over when he should have placed it in.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rush said:


> Still, *should have been 6-0 before they even scored*. Sakho missed an open header, Johnson just needed to put his head on target and Suarez blasted over when he should have placed it in.


But it wasn't :brodgers


----------



## Baxter

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Sky News said:


> Manchester City have been fined £50m after breaching Uefa's Financial Fair Play regulations, according to Sky sources.
> 
> And there will be limits on their squad size in next season's Champions League.
> 
> Sky sources understand the fine will be payable over three years and the team will have to freeze their Champions League spending.
> 
> Additionally, they will only be able to enter a 21-man squad in the Champions League (instead of 25).
> 
> City are contesting the penalty - full confirmation of the fine and conditions imposed is expected by the end of the week or early next.


Oosh :kobe6. UEFA actually followed through on one of their threats.

The fine is just pocket money to City but the player restrictions seem a bit harsh.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Femto said:


> But it wasn't :brodgers


Clearly. Point still stands that getting a bagful of goals against Palace and Newcastle wasn't out of the question. Unfortunately we couldn't execute so we'll likely to finish 2nd. Still a better finish than the most optimistic Liverpool fan had before the start of the season. Also nice to know Moz is having so much fun with it all, i would too if it helped me cope with the fact that Everton bottled just as hard as we did in the final few weeks. Of course their potential prize was smaller but then again it always is when it comes to Everton :brodgers


----------



## Goku

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

To think if Wenger hadn't been a dunce in the big games, Arsenal might still be in the title race. :andres


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

If Mourinho wasn't a dunce in the small games Chelsea would have walked it :homer4


----------



## Razor King

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Well, I didn't think any team was capable of pulling off THE Arsenal. Alas...

Feel bad for Suarez, tbh.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

If this was one of the big club media darlings, they'd have replayed this and gone daft over it.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> Oosh :kobe6. UEFA actually followed through on one of their threats.
> 
> The fine is just pocket money to City but the player restrictions seem a bit harsh.


means nothing. it'll be contested, and proven that it is not legal by european trade laws. restrictions on players is considered restriction of trade, which is illegal. 16 mil a year is bugger all, and i will be surprised if it ends up being remotely anything after we contest it.

our increase in revenue will cover it anyways, it's one jesus navas. it means nothing.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> This test was totally ripped off from Mozza earlier in the year (or last year whatever :side
> 
> And in regards to this being a fluke season and thus this being our only real chance at the title I ain't having that. Yes things (Fergus leaving, new manager syndrome for Chelsea and City) have taken a massive swing our way this season and we have benefited but I don't think our league position is less than we deserve. The signs were there last season and they showed at points during the campaign that we were on to a road of recovery with Rodgers and that we might start dreaming of the Champo league matches at Anfield again. Rodgers' has managed to transform a team that finished with 52 points and in 8th into a team that will most likely fall 2 points short of a league title in just two years time. The squad is young and talented (Both for Flano and Sterling (18!)) and will only get better as time goes on and I'm almost positive that Suarez is staying. This season was never meant to be one that would lead to us to the league summit (or an assured guarantee of European football even) but one that would see a further implementation of the system that Rodgers' employs. While the season at hand has showed that we still have some way to come (non-existent/bottling defence) and that Rodgers has some work left to do I believe that he'll (as any manager worth his salt) use this as learning experience and come back bigger, badder (in a good way), and better for next season. With the Champions league money as well as this new TV deal money (anyone know how much more it is exactly?) we will without a doubt strengthen and come back next year (Copyrighted) with renewed intent.
> 
> And if you thought this season's media coverage was bad just wait for "THE REDEMPTION" storyline next year that will be unbearable for you lot.





Saint Dick said:


> To write off Liverpool's season as a fluke is rather silly.





reDREDD said:


> its not a fluke, its just that liverpool had a lot going for them this season that made their challenge easier. ferguson being out of the way, wenger continuing being useless, chelsea and city with new managers, luck with some refereeing decisions and no european football as a distraction or spreading the squad thin
> 
> the stars had aligned and they struck some truly jaw dropping form in the end
> 
> and then they completely fucking collapsed
> 
> it could happen again, but it will be nowhere near as easy. city and chelsea will both strengthen and stabilize more over the summer. united will rebuild. wenger might do.... something or whatever. and most importantly, liverpool will have to play midweek


I expect better from you, I wasn't serious with the Liverpool fluke stuff. Come on lads, you should know better. I'll let redead off though as he was just replying to you two.

Hank Scorpio, you let me down in particular. Those questions I asked aren't exactly something thought up off Mastermind, I came up with the simple questions myself. Clearly not copied anyone when asking them, it be a coincidence bro.

I look forward to seeing your defence get pummelled in Europe though!


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> If this was one of the big club media darlings, they'd have replayed this and gone daft over it.


I can't stop watching this. Oh how far United have fallen. Great to see Sunderland playing with such confidence late on in the season. Good for them.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Carrick and Fletcher together currently is a disaster, they were poo against Everton and shock horror, they stank it up again. Fletch and Clev to start against Hull, Carrick should get a rest.

could possibly be the last home game for Rio, Evra and Giggs aswell as Vidic. dem feels :jay


----------



## Shepard

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> If this was one of the big club media darlings, they'd have replayed this and gone daft over it.


MOTD showed like a tiny portion of it to show the confidence we were playing w/. Baffled me that they didn't just do their usual spiel of speeding it up to count the passes. Wonder if WBA will allow us the same space on the ball.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

We weren't supposed to win the league anyways. Our goal was top 4 and we got it. Now Rodgers has 60M to spend in the transfer window, hopefully on defence, midfield and subs. We won't survive in Europe without improving those.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

50 mil fine for spending money. compared to

Atletico Madrid have been fined 10,000 euros by UEFA and had their youth stadium partially closed after racist abuse was aimed at Manchester City players during a recent UEFA Youth League game.
Russian side CSKA Moscow will have to play their next European home match behind closed doors after repeated racist behaviour by their supporters. CSKA have also been fined 50,000 euros (around £41,200).
A Uefa statement said: “The Uefa Control and Disciplinary Body has imposed a fine of 20,000 euros on FC Porto for racist conduct of their supporters (Article 11bis – Discrimination and similar conduct) at their first-leg round of 32 Uefa Europa League match against Manchester City FC on 16 February in Porto.
Uefa caused outrage after fining Manchester City £24,735 for being one minute late back on to the pitch – around £8,000 more than Porto were charged for their fans directing racist abuse at Mario Balotelli and Yaya Touré a month earlier.
Juventus have been fined 30,000 euros (£25,685) for their fans' racist abuse of AC Milan players on Sunday.
Inter Milan have been fined 50,000 euros after their fans were found guilty of racially abusing former Inter striker Mario Balotelli.

April 2013 - Dynamo Kiev ordered to play behind closed doors
Ukraine club found guilty of "racist conduct by supporters" at Olympic National Sports Complex during games against Paris Saint-Germain and Bordeaux. Dynamo will be forced to play their next game in European competition in an empty stadium, but the second game of their punishment is deferred for three years. 

January 2013 - Uefa turn a blind eye to Boateng abuse
AC Milan midfielder Kevin Prince-Boateng led his team-mates off the pitch during a friendly against lower league side Pro Patria after insulting chants from the stands. Giancarlo Abete, president of the Italian Football Association, said the abuse of Boateng was “unspeakable and intolerable” but Uefa failed to intervene, arguing that the incident lied outside their jurisdiction.

December 2012 - Serbia fined £65,000 for racism
Racist chants from the crowd and violence on the pitch marred Serbia's Under-21 team's game against England during a European Championships qualification play-off. Sunderland full back Danny Rose was subject to monkey chants from the stand, kicking a ball into the stands, before being accosted by a number of Serbian players.

October 2012 - Lazio fined £32,500 for racism
Lazio were fined £32,500 by Uefa for the improper conduct of their fans during the Europa League tie against Tottenham Hotspur at White Hart Lane last month. Loud monkey chanting from the away fans was directed at Jermain Defoe, Aaron Lennon and Andros Townsend during the Group J match, which ended 0-0 after three Spurs goals were ruled out.

June 2012 - Russia and Spain handed combined £40,335 fine for racism
Uefa's disciplinary panel found both countries guilty of "improper conduct of its fans". Russia was fined £24,203 and Spain £16,137. Russian fans made monkey noises at the Czech Republic full-back Theodor Gebre Selassie during Euro 2012 while Spain fans targeted abuse at Italy forward Balotelli.

Sept 2011 Bulgaria FA fined £34,230 for racism
Bulgaria’s then coach Lothar Matthaus issued an apology at the time for the conduct of a minority of home fans who directed monkey chants at Ashley Young, Cole and Theo Walcott during the second half of the Euro 2012 qualifier in Sofia.

June 2008 - Crotian federation fined £10,000 for racism
Croatian FA were punished after their fans were found guilty of racist behaviour in their Euro 2008 quarter-final tie with Turkey. The Croatian fans were found guilty of “displaying a racist banner and showing racist conduct".

June 2007 - Serbian FA fined £16,500 for racism 
England U-21s were playing their Serbian counterparts at Stadion de Goffert, Nijmegen at the U21 European Championships when officials were forced to make an impromptu announcement, telling supporters to cease the abuse.

Sep 2003 - Macedonia's federation fined £16,500 for racism
Cole, Heskey and Sol Campbell were among the England players racially abused by Macedonia fans during their qualifier in Skopje. Commentator Alan Green offered to identify some of the culprits while reporting on the match on Radio Five Live.

Oct 2002 - Slovakia football federation fined £18,000 for racism
Ashley Cole and Emile Heskey suffered abuse by Slovakia fans during a Euro 2004 qualifier leading to the Slovakian ambassador formally apologising to the Football Association. "To have the whole stadium shouting at you and making those gestures was frightening," Heskey said.

January 2013 - Ajax fined £8,500 for fans' banner
Before their Champions League game against Manchester City supporters of the Amsterdam club protested against rich clubs over-spending by unfurling a banner with a picture of a sheikh clutching a bag of money with the caption "against modern football". Uefa deemed it "provocative and inappropriate" and fined the club.

June 2012 – Nicklas Bendtner fined £80,000 for unauthorised sponsorship
Denmark striker also handed one-match ban and charged with improper conduct after he revealed a betting company’s logo on his underwear after lifting up his shirt while celebrating a goal against Portugal in a Euro 2012 group game.

June 2012 - Russia fined £24,300 for fan misbehaviour 
Uefa dished out the punishment for "the setting off and throwing of fireworks by Russia spectators, displaying of illicit banners and the invasion of the pitch by a supporter at last week's Uefa Euro 2012 Group A match against Poland in Warsaw". Trouble marred the game in Warsaw, with Russian fans unveiling a gigantic banner which exclaimed 'This Is Russia'. The Russian federation were also fined £96,761 after Russian fans clashed with police and officials during and after their Euro 2012 opener against Czech Republic.

March 2012 - Arsenal fined £33,000 for confronting match referee
Arsene Wenger is given a three-match suspension and fined €40,000 (£33,000) subsequent to being found guilty of improper conduct. The charge comes after he confronted match referee Damir Skomina after his side’s Champions League exit at the hands of AC Milan.

April 2011 - Rangers fined £35,652 for sectarianism 
Rangers's away fans are also banned from their next European away game after singing sectarian songs in their Europa League match against PSV Eindhoven.

June 2009 - Chelsea fined £85,000 for failure to control players and fans 
After Chelsea's controversial Champions League elimination to Barcelona at the semi-final stage, Didier Drogba, Michael Ballack and others confronted referee Norweigan referee Tom Ovrebo after he failed to award Chelsea a penalty despite several appeals. Supporters also threw missiles on to the pitch during the game.

the stuff after the racism is just to highlight how desperate uefa are to line their own pockets and not actually take a hard stance on something serious.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rush said:


> If Mourinho wasn't a dunce in the small games Chelsea would have walked it :homer4


If Brodgers wasn't a dunce in the last two games, Liverpool would have sealed it :kobe10


----------



## seabs

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

*If Fergie was still in charge Utd would have won. If Pulis was in charge for a full season Palace would have won. If QPR hadn't been relegated and went on to buy a team of Galacticos they would have won. If the FA let Real Madrid compete in the League this season they would have won. 

This is fun.*


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

if seabs just agreed to 1 date i would've won


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Kiz said:


> 50 mil fine for spending money. compared to
> 
> Atletico Madrid have been fined 10,000 euros by UEFA and had their youth stadium partially closed after racist abuse was aimed at Manchester City players during a recent UEFA Youth League game.
> Russian side CSKA Moscow will have to play their next European home match behind closed doors after repeated racist behaviour by their supporters. CSKA have also been fined 50,000 euros (around £41,200).
> A Uefa statement said: “The Uefa Control and Disciplinary Body has imposed a fine of 20,000 euros on FC Porto for racist conduct of their supporters (Article 11bis – Discrimination and similar conduct) at their first-leg round of 32 Uefa Europa League match against Manchester City FC on 16 February in Porto.
> Uefa caused outrage after fining Manchester City £24,735 for being one minute late back on to the pitch – around £8,000 more than Porto were charged for their fans directing racist abuse at Mario Balotelli and Yaya Touré a month earlier.
> Juventus have been fined 30,000 euros (£25,685) for their fans' racist abuse of AC Milan players on Sunday.
> Inter Milan have been fined 50,000 euros after their fans were found guilty of racially abusing former Inter striker Mario Balotelli.
> 
> April 2013 - Dynamo Kiev ordered to play behind closed doors
> Ukraine club found guilty of "racist conduct by supporters" at Olympic National Sports Complex during games against Paris Saint-Germain and Bordeaux. Dynamo will be forced to play their next game in European competition in an empty stadium, but the second game of their punishment is deferred for three years.
> 
> January 2013 - Uefa turn a blind eye to Boateng abuse
> AC Milan midfielder Kevin Prince-Boateng led his team-mates off the pitch during a friendly against lower league side Pro Patria after insulting chants from the stands. Giancarlo Abete, president of the Italian Football Association, said the abuse of Boateng was “unspeakable and intolerable” but Uefa failed to intervene, arguing that the incident lied outside their jurisdiction.
> 
> December 2012 - Serbia fined £65,000 for racism
> Racist chants from the crowd and violence on the pitch marred Serbia's Under-21 team's game against England during a European Championships qualification play-off. Sunderland full back Danny Rose was subject to monkey chants from the stand, kicking a ball into the stands, before being accosted by a number of Serbian players.
> 
> October 2012 - Lazio fined £32,500 for racism
> Lazio were fined £32,500 by Uefa for the improper conduct of their fans during the Europa League tie against Tottenham Hotspur at White Hart Lane last month. Loud monkey chanting from the away fans was directed at Jermain Defoe, Aaron Lennon and Andros Townsend during the Group J match, which ended 0-0 after three Spurs goals were ruled out.
> 
> June 2012 - Russia and Spain handed combined £40,335 fine for racism
> Uefa's disciplinary panel found both countries guilty of "improper conduct of its fans". Russia was fined £24,203 and Spain £16,137. Russian fans made monkey noises at the Czech Republic full-back Theodor Gebre Selassie during Euro 2012 while Spain fans targeted abuse at Italy forward Balotelli.
> 
> Sept 2011 Bulgaria FA fined £34,230 for racism
> Bulgaria’s then coach Lothar Matthaus issued an apology at the time for the conduct of a minority of home fans who directed monkey chants at Ashley Young, Cole and Theo Walcott during the second half of the Euro 2012 qualifier in Sofia.
> 
> June 2008 - Crotian federation fined £10,000 for racism
> Croatian FA were punished after their fans were found guilty of racist behaviour in their Euro 2008 quarter-final tie with Turkey. The Croatian fans were found guilty of “displaying a racist banner and showing racist conduct".
> 
> June 2007 - Serbian FA fined £16,500 for racism
> England U-21s were playing their Serbian counterparts at Stadion de Goffert, Nijmegen at the U21 European Championships when officials were forced to make an impromptu announcement, telling supporters to cease the abuse.
> 
> Sep 2003 - Macedonia's federation fined £16,500 for racism
> Cole, Heskey and Sol Campbell were among the England players racially abused by Macedonia fans during their qualifier in Skopje. Commentator Alan Green offered to identify some of the culprits while reporting on the match on Radio Five Live.
> 
> Oct 2002 - Slovakia football federation fined £18,000 for racism
> Ashley Cole and Emile Heskey suffered abuse by Slovakia fans during a Euro 2004 qualifier leading to the Slovakian ambassador formally apologising to the Football Association. "To have the whole stadium shouting at you and making those gestures was frightening," Heskey said.
> 
> January 2013 - Ajax fined £8,500 for fans' banner
> Before their Champions League game against Manchester City supporters of the Amsterdam club protested against rich clubs over-spending by unfurling a banner with a picture of a sheikh clutching a bag of money with the caption "against modern football". Uefa deemed it "provocative and inappropriate" and fined the club.
> 
> June 2012 – Nicklas Bendtner fined £80,000 for unauthorised sponsorship
> Denmark striker also handed one-match ban and charged with improper conduct after he revealed a betting company’s logo on his underwear after lifting up his shirt while celebrating a goal against Portugal in a Euro 2012 group game.
> 
> June 2012 - Russia fined £24,300 for fan misbehaviour
> Uefa dished out the punishment for "the setting off and throwing of fireworks by Russia spectators, displaying of illicit banners and the invasion of the pitch by a supporter at last week's Uefa Euro 2012 Group A match against Poland in Warsaw". Trouble marred the game in Warsaw, with Russian fans unveiling a gigantic banner which exclaimed 'This Is Russia'. The Russian federation were also fined £96,761 after Russian fans clashed with police and officials during and after their Euro 2012 opener against Czech Republic.
> 
> March 2012 - Arsenal fined £33,000 for confronting match referee
> Arsene Wenger is given a three-match suspension and fined €40,000 (£33,000) subsequent to being found guilty of improper conduct. The charge comes after he confronted match referee Damir Skomina after his side’s Champions League exit at the hands of AC Milan.
> 
> April 2011 - Rangers fined £35,652 for sectarianism
> Rangers's away fans are also banned from their next European away game after singing sectarian songs in their Europa League match against PSV Eindhoven.
> 
> June 2009 - Chelsea fined £85,000 for failure to control players and fans
> After Chelsea's controversial Champions League elimination to Barcelona at the semi-final stage, Didier Drogba, Michael Ballack and others confronted referee Norweigan referee Tom Ovrebo after he failed to award Chelsea a penalty despite several appeals. Supporters also threw missiles on to the pitch during the game.
> 
> the stuff after the racism is just to highlight how desperate uefa are to line their own pockets and not actually take a hard stance on something serious.


some of these numbers are really oddly precise. i how they calculate them, especially figuures like £35,652 for sectarianism

also, i take offense at that last one being there. UEFA fucked up in that situation


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Let's be hendo here, if United had waited until the end of the season before sacking Moyes, then we would have won the title 

With Giggs in charge, it was like having Fergie himself, he is practically his son and the curse returned

Some real Heir of Slytherin type shit tbhendo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

i gotta ask DA, whats with the captain america Av


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

because he's a GREEK


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Because I saw the new movie recently and felt like having one?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rush said:


> Clearly. Point still stands that getting a bagful of goals against Palace and Newcastle wasn't out of the question. Unfortunately we couldn't execute so we'll likely to finish 2nd. Still a better finish than the most optimistic Liverpool fan had before the start of the season. Also nice to know Moz is having so much fun with it all, i would too if it helped me cope with the fact that Everton bottled just as hard as we did in the final few weeks. Of course their potential prize was smaller but then again it always is when it comes to Everton :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Fucking Mozza :moyes1

So after time to relax and accept the result I gotta say, it still sucks how we basically handed over the title to City over the last week and a bit but yeah it happens I guess. I'm still happy with our season considering we had no right being in the title race and punched way above our weight time after time.


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Reportedly, Moz is a bad bell


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

This our "goal was top four, oh well we got it" is nonsense. Yes, Liverpool superseded what most people expected, but they were were in the title race for a majority of the season. Doesn't take away that they were favorites to win the title for a while, and the fact that they still gaffed up that opportunity. Its like Chelsea saying "oh we didn't get the striker we wanted, we can't be expected to go for the title because its a transitional season for us". We are still expected to go for the title. Whatever the circumstances were, Liverpool were title favorites as the season went on, getting top 4 was a great accomplishment, but as the season went on you were also expected to put up a strong effort for the title, not collapse the way you did.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Its okay Moz, i know you're bitter. Let it out son, let it out.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rockhead said:


> This our "goal was top four, oh well we got it" is nonsense. Yes, Liverpool superseded what most people expected, but they were were in the title race for a majority of the season. Doesn't take away that they were favorites to win the title for a while, and the fact that they still gaffed up that opportunity. Its like Chelsea saying "oh we didn't get the striker we wanted, we can't be expected to go for the title because its a transitional season for us". We are still expected to go for the title. Whatever the circumstances were, Liverpool were title favorites as the season went on, getting top 4 was a great accomplishment, but as the season went on you were also expected to put up a strong effort for the title, not collapse the way you did.


We greatly outdid our expectations. We were favourites to win the title for what, 1 week? As the season went on we dropped off the pace after getting robbed around Christmas :side: and its only taken a ridiculous win streak to even get back up on top of the table. Until we beat City, we weren't close to being favourites.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Shepard said:


> MOTD showed like a tiny portion of it to show the confidence we were playing w/. Baffled me that they didn't just do their usual spiel of speeding it up to count the passes. Wonder if WBA will allow us the same space on the ball.


I doubt it, but aren't WBA pretty much safe? Hopefully they don't make things harder for us tomorrow but It's all in our own hands. It's funny, three weeks ago I'd have said we were gone. Now we look like getting out of it.


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rockhead said:


> This our "goal was top four, oh well we got it" is nonsense. Yes, Liverpool superseded what most people expected, but they were were in the title race for a majority of the season. Doesn't take away that they were favorites to win the title for a while, and the fact that they still gaffed up that opportunity. Its like Chelsea saying "oh we didn't get the striker we wanted, we can't be expected to go for the title because its a transitional season for us". We are still expected to go for the title. Whatever the circumstances were, Liverpool were title favorites as the season went on, getting top 4 was a great accomplishment, but as the season went on you were also expected to put up a strong effort for the title, not collapse the way you did.


And this whole "Liverpool were in the title race for so long, so being happy with top 4 is stupid" is also nonesense. I don't see anything wrong with being happy achieving your actual aim. The title was always City's or Chelsea's to lose, like Rush said it essentially took a crazy run of form (16 games unbeaten) to even get back into being the likely winner again. We punched WAY above our weight and ultimately failed (or so it seems) doesn't mean we can no longer be happy with achieving our initial aim...Even achieving top 4 shouldn't have been easy for us.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I'm bitter because I laugh at my city rivals?

You sound as if your cage is still rattled mate. Don't worry, I'm sure Kolo will ask his brother if Gerrard can touch the trophy.


----------



## Death Rider

People acting like we should be massively upset on missing out on the title make me chuckle. If you told me at the start of the season we would finish 2nd I would have bite your hand off. This season has been great even though we missed out on the title.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rockhead said:


> This our "goal was top four, oh well we got it" is nonsense. Yes, Liverpool superseded what most people expected, but they were were in the title race for a majority of the season. Doesn't take away that they were favorites to win the title for a while, and the fact that they still gaffed up that opportunity. Its like Chelsea saying "oh we didn't get the striker we wanted, we can't be expected to go for the title because its a transitional season for us". We are still expected to go for the title. Whatever the circumstances were, Liverpool were title favorites as the season went on, getting top 4 was a great accomplishment, but as the season went on you were also expected to put up a strong effort for the title, not collapse the way you did.


This post is nonsense. 

We know we are in the title race. We weren't favourites for that long. We know we have fucked up last few games. Why are you telling us all of this when we already know it? You're better than this Rockhead. We are putting up a stronger fight than Chelsea who have spent a lot more than we have and have Mourinho as manager, who's considered one of the best.

Shame on Chelsea.


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Destiny said:


> This post is nonsense.
> 
> We know we are in the title race. We weren't favourites for that long. We know we have fucked up last few games. Why are you telling us all of this when we already know it? *You're better than this Rockhead.* We are putting up a stronger fight than Chelsea who have spent a lot more than we have and have Mourinho as manager, who's considered one of the best.
> 
> Shame on Chelsea.


Destiny plz :kobe9


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CGS said:


> And this whole "Liverpool were in the title race for so long, so being happy with top 4 is stupid" is also nonesense. I don't see anything wrong with being happy achieving your actual aim. The title was always City's or Chelsea's to lose, like Rush said it essentially took a crazy run of form (16 games unbeaten) to even get back into being the likely winner again. We punched WAY above our weight and ultimately failed (or so it seems) doesn't mean we can no longer be happy with achieving our initial aim...Even achieving top 4 shouldn't have been easy for us.


Obviously you can be happy with making top 4. But it shouldn't be used as an excuse to explain why Liverpool lost out. You were going for the title as the season went on, you fucked up. I was more replying to GoldenSilver's post about how "Liverpool were not supposed to win the league anyways", you sure as hell could have. If Atletico fuck up massively in their last games and lose out on the title, is the "we weren't supposed to win the league anyways, we were only aiming for top 4" coming into play? No, because its a massive disappointment that they fucked up and let it go right at the end. No one saw Atletico coming either, but as the season went on lo and behold they are there at the top. Atletico admittedly were sitting on top for a long time, while the top kept changing in the prem. Liverpool were in the race from about two months in, they became favorites when Chelsea lost to Villa and City fucked up against Sunderland. 

Basically you aren't understanding my point; be happy with top 4, but don't say we weren't supposed to win the league anyways. For a bit you really could have, but seem to have fucked it up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

If ever you needed more proof of where the team news was leaking from to David McDonnell from the Mirror

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/manchester-united-news-rio-ferdinand-3503248


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CGS said:


> Destiny plz :kobe9


:duck


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Baines On Toast said:


> I'm bitter because I laugh at my city rivals?
> 
> You sound as if your cage is still rattled mate. Don't worry, I'm sure Kolo will ask his brother if Gerrard can touch the trophy.


Nah, just bitter b/c you'd rather see us fail than Everton succeed. Its okay, you'll outgrow the small club mentality sooner or later :brodgers


----------



## Joel

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Liverpool threw away the title in the last 2 games in circumstances that were COMPLETELY AVOIDABLE. That's why it should burn for Liverpool supporters. You had it in your hands with three games to go and you threw it away. You've by far had your best season in the Premier League era with no distractions, had it in your hands and blew it. You don't know if you will ever be in this position again. You could be next season, but it's hard to guage as other clubs (as well as yourself) will stregthen significantly.

We blew it a lot earlier than that and were battling deep in the Champions League. Yeah, we should have picked up more points against lower teams, but shit happens. I'm ore excited in our squad being complete next season and I know with the manager we have, we just need to sort out how to beat teams near the bottom, which I'm confident will happen. We've gone toe to toe with 'invincibles' and sides that have won the title three times in a row and taken the title from them. I know we can win it in a competitive as fuck season.

So don't look at us, Destiny. Look at yourselves and realise this opportunity was a massive one absolutely blown.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rush said:


> Nah, just bitter b/c you'd rather see us fail than Everton succeed. Its okay, you'll outgrow the small club mentality sooner or later :brodgers
















This one might be before your time, Russle, but I hope you remember Jamie Redknapp's free-kick in 1995 against Blackburn.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-1270184/JAMIE-REDKNAPP-Liverpool-kop-win-helps-enemy.html



> I went through it in 1995 when I scored from a late free-kick to beat Blackburn 2-1 at Anfield. I’ve never heard the Kop so quiet after a Liverpool goal, it was eerie. Everybody thought my goal had just handed the title to Manchester United, and it didn’t sit quite right with the fans.


Now pipe down, soft lad. :duck


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

^^^ what other fans are doing/have done/have said has no bearing on this you daft twunt :duck



Joel said:


> *Liverpool threw away the title in the last 2 games in circumstances that were COMPLETELY AVOIDABLE.* That's why it should burn for Liverpool supporters. You had it in your hands with three games to go and you threw it away. You've by far had your best season in the Premier League era with no distractions, had it in your hands and blew it. You don't know if you will ever be in this position again. You could be next season, but it's hard to guage as other clubs (as well as yourself) will stregthen significantly.
> 
> We blew it a lot earlier than that and were battling deep in the Champions League. Yeah, we should have picked up more points against lower teams, but shit happens. I'm ore excited in our squad being complete next season and I know with the manager we have, we just need to sort out how to beat teams near the bottom, which I'm confident will happen. We've gone toe to toe with 'invincibles' and sides that have won the title three times in a row and taken the title from them. I know we can win it in a competitive as fuck season.
> 
> So don't look at us, Destiny. Look at yourselves and realise this opportunity was a massive one absolutely blown.


No one is denying that. Yes we could have won the title, and on the one hand it is very disappointing to throw it away in the manner we have. However finishing 2nd this season still isn't a bad outcome in the overall scheme of things. Its been a good season, we can build on it, we're back in the CL and our relatively young (and/or inexperienced at chasing a title) squad can learn from this experience and make sure it doesn't go down like this again.


----------



## Death Rider

Any fan who wants to lose to spite another club is a bit too obsessed with their rivals. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rush said:


> ^^^ what other fans are doing/have done/have said has no bearing on this you daft twunt :duck


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Liverpool fans have MASSIVE history of wanting to see Liverpool lose their games to prevent United win the league.

Standard Liverpool hypocrisy though.

In the 90's in one season, Chelsea fans started to boo their own team when they were winning because a Chelsea win saved Everton from relegation. 

I didn't care if Everton lost to City because we weren't going to catch Arsenal and nobody was overtaking us in 5th place but don't give it the whole "dem bitter blooz wanna loose bcuz der a small club from Walton" when Liverpool have done it on several occasions and other sides have done the same.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

So what did i miss?


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Joel said:


> Liverpool threw away the title in the last 2 games in circumstances that were COMPLETELY AVOIDABLE. That's why it should burn for Liverpool supporters. You had it in your hands with three games to go and you threw it away. You've by far had your best season in the Premier League era with no distractions, had it in your hands and blew it. You don't know if you will ever be in this position again. You could be next season, but it's hard to guage as other clubs (as well as yourself) will stregthen significantly.
> 
> We blew it a lot earlier than that and were battling deep in the Champions League. Yeah, we should have picked up more points against lower teams, but shit happens. I'm ore excited in our squad being complete next season and I know with the manager we have, we just need to sort out how to beat teams near the bottom, which I'm confident will happen. We've gone toe to toe with 'invincibles' and sides that have won the title three times in a row and taken the title from them. I know we can win it in a competitive as fuck season.
> 
> So don't look at us, Destiny. Look at yourselves and realise this opportunity was a massive one absolutely blown.


The thing is, we know we've fucked up in the last two games, there's no denying it. My post was obviously aimed at Rockhead as he was pretty much stating what has happened this season, which we already know. 

I understand that Chelsea has had Champions League as a big distraction, which is fair. However, teams have gone on to win the Champions League and the EPL in the same season. Plus, Chelsea have got great depth and a great manager. I understand that we haven't had many distractions this season which has helped us out but we haven't got the strongest team on paper and depth is poor. We have punched above our weight and have made this an exciting season for us. 

In saying that, we have been in the title race for what feels like a long time and we have obviously tried/trying our best to win it. We've fucked up with a few errors and lapse of concentration the last few games. Remember though, many of these players haven't been in this type of situation before and some of these players are still quite young. City players have got the experience in terms of title race. 

Hopefully we learn from our mistakes for next season, strengthen the team up and keep fighting for the title. It would be a shame if we were poor next season.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Liam Miller said:


> So what did i miss?


Copious amounts of schadenfreude.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Chelsea have great depth in defence and attacking midfield. We have piss poor depth in centre midfield and strike.

But we've built a nice foundation this season. That's where the summer signings and loan returns come into play and why I am so excited for next season.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Baines On Toast said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Liverpool fans have MASSIVE history of wanting to see Liverpool lose their games to prevent United win the league.
> 
> Standard Liverpool hypocrisy though.
> 
> In the 90's in one season, Chelsea fans started to boo their own team when they were winning because a Chelsea win saved Everton from relegation.
> 
> I didn't care if Everton lost to City because we weren't going to catch Arsenal and nobody was overtaking us in 5th place but don't give it the whole "dem bitter blooz wanna loose bcuz der a small club from Walton" when Liverpool have done it on several occasions and other sides have done the same.


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rockhead said:


> Obviously you can be happy with making top 4. But it shouldn't be used as an excuse to explain why Liverpool lost out. You were going for the title as the season went on, you fucked up. I was more replying to GoldenSilver's post about how "Liverpool were not supposed to win the league anyways", you sure as hell could have. If Atletico fuck up massively in their last games and lose out on the title, is the "we weren't supposed to win the league anyways, we were only aiming for top 4" coming into play? No, because its a massive disappointment that they fucked up and let it go right at the end. No one saw Atletico coming either, but as the season went on lo and behold they are there at the top. Atletico admittedly were sitting on top for a long time, while the top kept changing in the prem. Liverpool were in the race from about two months in, they became favorites when Chelsea lost to Villa and City fucked up against Sunderland.
> 
> Basically you aren't understanding my point; be happy with top 4, but don't say we weren't supposed to win the league anyways. For a bit you really could have, but seem to have fucked it up.


But in the grand scheme of things....We really wern't supposed to win the league :lol. Obviously now it may just sound like a defence mechanism but it is the truth. We COULD have won the league and in hindsight probably should have, but fact is we punched well above our weight and considering our talent level, depth and whatever else we had no real right to be in the position we are. Sure after all of it it is disappointing, But what's wrong with trying to look on the bright side of things and say "Well we did better than we were actually supposed to do in reality so yeah I can live with it" rather than "fuck I know we were punching above our weight but FUCK we really should have won it " . Sometimes you gotta just be optimistic about stuff.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

You should definitely be happy about being back in the CL. But I can't buy that these last two games haven't hurt like hell.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Gambit said:


> Any fan who wants to lose to spite another club is a bit too obsessed with their rivals.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I agree with that, been told off by many bitter Rovers fans on Twitter who can't give Burnley credit on getting promoted that they're so petty. They then wanted them to win on Saturday though, willing them to beat Reading so we could possibly sneak into the play offs.:faint:

I can fully appreciate Everton fans wouldn't want Liverpool to win the league and wouldn't take the defeat to City as badly they would others, but hoping you'd lose just to fuck up your rivals, I don't get it. I'd never care more about Burnley failing than us winning, even with the 35 years unbeaten against them that we lost this year, and that hurt seeing it end, especially at Ewood.

I could never put rivals' results ahead of my own team's, no matter how small. It's putting petty rivalry before fully supporting your team. Like I say, I can understand why Everton fans wouldn't want Liverpool to win it, and Mozza's right, there were plenty of Liverpool fans supporting us at Anfield in 1995, even wearing Rovers shirts & scarves when we won the league and held off United to do it.

I've got mates who support United that are begging for City to win it because "Liverpool fans will brag". All fans brag and it's just banter at the end of the day. If you can't handle some fans bragging a bit too much, you really shouldn't be a football fan.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Baines On Toast said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Liverpool fans have MASSIVE history of wanting to see Liverpool lose their games to prevent United win the league.
> 
> Standard Liverpool hypocrisy though.
> 
> In the 90's in one season, Chelsea fans started to boo their own team when they were winning because a Chelsea win saved Everton from relegation.
> 
> I didn't care if Everton lost to City because we weren't going to catch Arsenal and nobody was overtaking us in 5th place but don't give it the whole "dem bitter blooz wanna loose bcuz der a small club from Walton" when Liverpool have done it on several occasions and other sides have done the same.


Kop 305 ‏@Kop305 2h
Might go in the Villa end tomorrow.


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Joel said:


> You should definitely be happy about being back in the CL. But I can't buy that these last two games haven't hurt like hell.


Well no one has said they haven't :draper2 

Just choosing to look at a positive rather than a negative. That so wrong?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Sagna to Chelsea or City.

Still a top player. He's going to enjoy winning shit with them. I wish him the best! 

Shame Arsene is an idiot, and thinks (Save.Us.)Jenk will be better than him. He motherfucking better bring in a quality RB replacement.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



> Adidas are in pole position to clinch a world record kit deal with Manchester United.
> 
> Senior insiders at the German sportswear giant believe a £60million-a-year deal has all but been agreed, even though current sponsors Nike retain the right to match any offer and extend a partnership that dates back to 2002 with United.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...cord-60m-year-kit-deal-Manchester-United.html


wouldnt mind adidas, cant do any worse than some of Nike's efforts


----------



## Joel

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

There's no room for Sagna at Chelsea, so no thanks.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CGS said:


> Well no one has said they haven't :draper2
> 
> Just choosing to look at a positive rather than a negative. That so wrong?


yes


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Lots of speculation that Debuchy will be leaving in the summer. Arsenal could do worse than him imo.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



united_07 said:


> wouldnt mind adidas, cant do any worse than some of Nike's efforts


saddo :terry


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Green Light said:


> Lots of speculation that Debuchy will be leaving in the summer. Arsenal could do worse than him imo.


Hasn't he been a revolving door at RB with regards to defense?


----------



## Humph

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Just been injured a lot think, wouldn't be too upset if we got him or Aurier in to replace Sagna.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



> Henry Winter ‏@henrywinter 3m
> Giggs in #mufc programme: "I don't buy into the theory that this club needs to bring in lots of players & sell off a lot of current squad"



Showing again the potential risk of putting someone who has played with the current players in charge. Its obvious to see that a lot of the players are nowhere near United standard.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Heck, we should be really happy that we are going to play in UCL next season (And we are!), way better than 7th. And yes, we did want to win the league, any team in the world wants to win the league, but it was just a bonus. Jumping from 7th to 2nd is already a huge achievement on it's own for Brendan Rodgers, and for us to get back to our feet.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Joel said:


> There's no room for Sagna at Chelsea, so no thanks.


He's more likely to go back to France. PSG certainly need a decent RB.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



> De Gea Valencia Jones Smalling Büttner Carrick Fellaini Kagawa Januzaj Lawrence Wilson.
> Subs; Amos, Mata, Giggs, Vidic, Young, Van Persie, M. Keane


surprising but great to see two youngsters get a chance


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

De Gea, Valencia, Jones, Smalling, Büttner, Carrick, Fellaini, Kagawa, Januzaj, Lawrence, Wilson

so gyan riggs can't even give vidic a start in his last ever home game? i can only presume he's been told DONT WIN WE DONT WANT EUROPA


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

It'll be interesting to see how Wilson does especially, he's such a talented player with pace, strength and is a good finisher at youth level. I'm intrigued to see how he does with Kagawa playing behind him. Also happy for Lawrence, he's impressed this season. I'd have preferred Carrick to rest with Fletcher starting instead but still, a very interesting and unpredictable line-up from Giggs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

does giggs get to wear a suit on the pitch???

please say yes


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Kagawa lining up in central midfield and Fellaini in the hole.............:moyes4


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

All these posts full of laughing at others' misfortunes, baiting, trolling and gifs etc

In the end, we are just a bunch of guys on a tiny speck of dust floating through infinite space, brought together by a shared love of wrestling, and whatever reason Kiz is here

And yet, we argue over some metal cup which is played for by millionaire strangers

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

No.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Stat - James Wilson has now scored for Manchester United's U18, U19, U21 and senior teams in the same season.

Pinched that off twitter but still that's not half bad for 18 year old whose been at club since 2004. Was talking about Wilson in this thread few weeks ago think said don't want a cavini Mega star I be happy if Wilson takes chicha spot in side next season. Got that ability scoring any type from anywhere inside the box natural in front of goal. Really chuffed for lad that scored tonight on debut in main team though.

Love know why giggs decided play kagawa in cm & Felliani as no10? Might be better switch those 2 around in the 2nd half? Lawrence is a nifty player watching him & Toni on other side is quite something Toni runs with ball then stops & ponders before doing sweet fa then loses ball while Lawrence looking beat man & sit someone else up with something always on move & adnan is light years ahead of so many in terms technical & technique wonder what Toni on pitch & nani & young are thinking looking on at Adnan & Lawrence tonight. 

Jones still as stupid as ever when will he stop lunging into everything when situations wont win ball in I will never know. Looks like got bad injury arm in a sling heading to have X-ray at hospital can just foresee him being out of World Cup now to. Felliani Toni carrick buttner are still as useless as ever though. Noticed that evra isn't even in stands tonight & rio had kids out at weekend after Sunderland defeat think case of both knowing times up for them. Same with vida really tonight nice send off by crowd but atmosphere feels flat like in pre season mode & just waiting till season done with now.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Kasabian said:


> All these posts full of laughing at others' misfortunes, baiting, trolling and gifs etc
> 
> In the end, we are just a bunch of guys on a tiny speck of dust floating through infinite space, brought together by a shared love of wrestling, and whatever reason Kiz is here
> 
> And yet, we argue over some metal cup which is played for by millionaire strangers
> 
> Can't we all just get along?


this is nice.


----------



## haribo

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



united_07 said:


> wouldnt mind adidas, cant do any worse than some of Nike's efforts


Who cares if we're 7th, we're getting dat kit deal :brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Kasabian said:


> All these posts full of laughing at others' misfortunes, baiting, trolling and gifs etc
> 
> In the end, we are just a bunch of guys on a tiny speck of dust floating through infinite space, brought together by a shared love of wrestling, and whatever reason Kiz is here
> 
> And yet, we argue over some metal cup which is played for by millionaire strangers
> 
> Can't we all just get along?


Is this what this season has reduced you to? :lol

Is Sagna to Chelsea a probable thing? Don't need him. He wouldn't unseat Ivanovic, and then we have a very good back up in Azpi. City would be better off with him, as Micah is surely dead, and they need a backup to Zabaleta.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Kasabian said:


> All these posts full of laughing at others' misfortunes, baiting, trolling and gifs etc
> 
> In the end, we are just a bunch of guys on a tiny speck of dust floating through infinite space, brought together by a shared love of wrestling, and whatever reason Kiz is here
> 
> And yet, we argue over some metal cup which is played for by millionaire strangers
> 
> Can't we all just get along?


I agree.

Let's dance the wriggly arm dance, Denis.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Kasabian said:


> All these posts full of laughing at others' misfortunes, baiting, trolling and gifs etc
> 
> In the end, we are just a bunch of guys on a tiny speck of dust floating through infinite space, brought together by a shared love of wrestling, and whatever reason Kiz is here
> 
> And yet, we argue over some metal cup which is played for by millionaire strangers
> 
> Can't we all just get along?


Suk my dik *****


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Wilson 2-0


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Januzaj is brilliant, put that on a plate for Fellaini, who somehow put it straight at the keeper and Wilson gets his second on the rebound


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Matty Fryatt 2-1

RVP on :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



> Al Fayed told Press Association Sport he believes the Cottagers would still be in the top flight if Khan had not had the 7ft 6ins sculpture of Michael Jackson removed from outside Craven Cottage last November.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...legation-claims-mohamed-al-fayed-9327964.html


Quite similar to my Fergie Curse Theory from earlier

The evidence is right there, brothers


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



The Monster said:


> Stat - James Wilson has now scored for Manchester United's U18, U19, U21 and senior teams in the same season.
> 
> Pinched that off twitter but still that's not half bad for 18 year old whose been at club since 2004. Was talking about Wilson in this thread few weeks ago think said don't want a cavini Mega star I be happy if Wilson takes chicha spot in side next season. Got that ability scoring any type from anywhere inside the box natural in front of goal. Really chuffed for lad that scored tonight on debut in main team though.
> 
> Love know why giggs decided play kagawa in cm & Felliani as no10? Might be better switch those 2 around in the 2nd half? Lawrence is a nifty player watching him & Toni on other side is quite something Toni runs with ball then stops & ponders before doing sweet fa then loses ball while Lawrence looking beat man & sit someone else up with something always on move & adnan is light years ahead of so many in terms technical & technique wonder what Toni on pitch & nani & young are thinking looking on at Adnan & Lawrence tonight.
> 
> Jones still as stupid as ever when will he stop lunging into everything when situations wont win ball in I will never know. Looks like got bad injury arm in a sling heading to have X-ray at hospital can just foresee him being out of World Cup now to. Felliani Toni carrick buttner are still as useless as ever though. Noticed that evra isn't even in stands tonight & rio had kids out at weekend after Sunderland defeat think case of both knowing times up for them. Same with vida really tonight nice send off by crowd but atmosphere feels flat like in pre season mode & just waiting till season done with now.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Giggsy about to come on.


----------



## Papa Johnny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Lol Ryan Giggstar Warming up his BALLS


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 3m
> Reds supporter Rado Chmiel from Poland picks up the #LFC Fan of the Year award #LFCAwards


SMFH 

I guess they don't frequent this forum

I'm right here


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

You're right here to vote for Rush, Bulk, Destiny, CGS, CM Styles, Hank Scorpio and GoldenSilver over yourself? You're a good sensible kid, Doris.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Kasabian said:


> SMFH
> 
> I guess they don't frequent this forum
> 
> I'm right here


i thought you were a cardiff fan


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Van Persie 3-1 :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Good debut for wilson and god giggs will be missed.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Meyler horrible cunt, get pardew in :terry


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Meyler should be off, stamp on januzaj

Januzaj has been brilliant tonight, certainly the most effective player on the wings this season


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

The Hull GK should have let that Giggs free-kick in.


----------



## Goku

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Even Flow said:


> The Hull GK should have let that Giggs free-kick in.


That's... not how football works.


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Femto said:


> i thought you were a cardiff fan


:hendo3


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Femto said:


> That's... not how football works.


I know... but still wouldn't have hurt to let it in, since it maybe Giggs' last OT appearance.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> You're right here to vote for Rush, Bulk, Destiny, CGS, CM Styles, Hank Scorpio and GoldenSilver over yourself? You're a good sensible kid, Doris.


I didn't even get on the list, but CM Styles did. enaldo


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I have no idea who you are.


----------



## Daiko

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> I have no idea who you are.


enaldo


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

In all seriousness i'd take 2million for waste of shit fellaini or just loan him out next season plz.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

:lmao Vader

Can't believe I'm doing this, but this is how the WF Liverpool fans rank. In this order:

1) BULK
.
.
2) Rush
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
3)CGS
4)Hank Scorpio
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
5)Destiny
6)DA

Dot spacings for emphasis in levels of quality. None of the rest are worth mentioning :sillydashrugsmiley


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> None of the rest are worth mentioning


:sadbron


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I'm higher in that list than you are.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I won't indulge this ranking liverpool fans as i'll probably get stuck tbetween seriousness and a joke list which is what vader won't be looking for.

I expect a comeback from DA with that andre list.


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Norwich Fans:

#1) Oxi
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
#2) Andre


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Kasabian said:


> Norwich Fans:
> 
> #1) Oxi
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> #2) Andre
> #3) Andre's cousin/girlfriend


.....


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> :lmao Vader
> 
> Can't believe I'm doing this, but this is how the WF Liverpool fans rank. In this order:
> 
> 1) BULK
> .
> .
> 2) Rush
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 3)CGS
> 4)Hank Scorpio
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 5)Destiny
> 6)DA
> 
> Dot spacings for emphasis in levels of quality. None of the rest are worth mentioning :sillydashrugsmiley


Kenny got no sold hard


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> I'm higher in that list than you are.


Vader, just because you don't agree with my opinions, doesn't mean I can't support the team I have spent my whole life supporting lol (If you were talking to me anyways xD)

:lebron8


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I've never stated you can't support them? I have a harsh sense of humour, you can either take it or meltdown. I always appreciate a good meltdown.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

While we're at it, might as well do the OFFICIAL general WF fitba poster list, based on this seasons postings :martinez

1) *Andre = Kiz* (he's actually my alt :vince)
3) *BULK* (top Liverpool poster and lacks bias when posting)
4) *WOOLCOCK* (most articulate poster and always makes good points)
5) *Seabs* (top fanny in the thread, always makes detailed and entertaining posts with great points (not nipples))
6) *Moz* (top comedy poster, top wum, good mind for the game as well)
7) *EGAME = HOL *(LOL, they should like that)
9) *Vader* (Could humble basically anyone with one witty line, makes entertaining football posts)
10) *Rush* (great poster for someone who can't see the keyboard, would be higher if he whinged less about bad decisions, etc)
11) *Joel* (HIGHLY underrated mod and top Chelsea poster)
12) *Redead* (funny poster and makes interesting points when necessary)
13) *NIGEL* (would be higher if he hadn't made some daft predictions, don't always agree with him but he makes strong and interesting points, loses points for Allardyce love as well(just joking!))
14) *Shep* (makes an effort to discuss clubs other than the top seven on a regular basis, needs to post more often though)
15) *Foreshadowed* (would be higher if he posted more about teams other than United)
16) *God of Cunt* (would be higher if he hadn't died of alcohol poisoning)
17) *CGS* hb)
18) *Hank Scorpio* (makes interesting points, even if I don't always agree with him)
19) *Green Light* (would be higher if he posted more often and less about Pardew)
20) *Irish Jet* (much improved this season, used to be unbearable)

To prove there's no bias, my buddies Hamada (need to post more!), Steamed Hams and Cockhead _didn't_ make the list :moyes8 Better luck next year lads, no tears before bed time please..

P.S: If I missed anyone out and you feel like you have a good claim, then PM Shep and I'll get back to you :moyes2


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> I've never stated you can't support them? I have a harsh sense of humour, you can either take it or meltdown. I always appreciate a good meltdown.


Nah man, when you asked dem questions.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

rush higher than me?




















also lack of steamed hams and haribo is disturbing


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Haribo doesn't make enough actual fitba posts though :moyes8 I actually like him, but it is a fitba discussion thread first and foremost.

I'm possibly holding a grudge against steamed hams because he let HF die :heskeymania :hmm:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



> Liverpool fans gloomy about the title will be cheered as Bendan Rodgers is about to sign a four-year deal


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...rs-four-year-deal-to-soothe-title-dismay.html

:hb

Also says that we're interested in Luke Shaw but at this point who isn't?


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

no top 20? enaldo

i guess im battling it out with liam miller and silent alarm in the championship tier posters :moyes1
















.
.
.
.
or battling relegation in league one with cm styles :side:


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Man I remember hams used to be the top comedy poster on here. Dude needs to up his game again. But yeah Haribo is probably the biggest omission from that list.

Edit

Andre clearing that up I see. Also worst 20 pls Andre


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

amazing, even in the WF fitba posting league tables, liverpool is only #2 :brodgers


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



reDREDD said:


> amazing, even in the WF fitba posting league tables, liverpool is only #2 :brodgers


:moyes8


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

U07 would possibly crack it next season if he keeps up the recent BANTZ form...and relies less on copy and pasted material from Red Cafe :moyes4

BULK is actually THIRD, Redead :brodgers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



united_07 said:


> no top 20? enaldo
> 
> i guess im battling it out with liam miller and silent alarm in the championship tier posters :moyes1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> or battling relegation in league one with cm styles :side:



I'll gladly take WOAT poster, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: DANIEL FUCKING WELBECK IS INFERIOR TO EDEN AZAAAAAAAAAAAA*



Irish Jet said:


> If nothing else comes of this season, at least we have the next Messi in James Wilson.
> 
> Kid is fucking ridiculous.





Irish Jet said:


> LOLBRADSMITH, such a joker. I can't wait until JAMES WILSON is unleashed on the premier league. .


Dat Goals to game ratio. Better than Messi.

Wilson for Brazil.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> While we're at it, might as well do the OFFICIAL general WF fitba poster list, based on this seasons postings :martinez
> 
> 1) *Andre = Kiz* (he's actually my alt :vince)
> 3) *BULK* (top Liverpool poster and lacks bias when posting)
> 4) *WOOLCOCK* (most articulate poster and always makes good points)
> 5) *Seabs* (top fanny in the thread, always makes detailed and entertaining posts with great points (not nipples))
> 6) *Moz* (top comedy poster, top wum, good mind for the game as well)
> 7) *EGAME = HOL *(LOL, they should like that)
> 9) *Vader* (Could humble basically anyone with one witty line, makes entertaining football posts)
> 10) *Rush* (great poster for someone who can't see the keyboard, would be higher if he whinged less about bad decisions, etc)
> 11) *Joel* (HIGHLY underrated mod and top Chelsea poster)
> 12) *Redead* (funny poster and makes interesting points when necessary)
> 13) *NIGEL* (would be higher if he hadn't made some daft predictions, don't always agree with him but he makes strong and interesting points, loses points for Allardyce love as well(just joking!))
> 14) *Shep* (makes an effort to discuss clubs other than the top seven on a regular basis, needs to post more often though)
> 15) *Foreshadowed* (would be higher if he posted more about teams other than United)
> 16) *God of Cunt* (would be higher if he hadn't died of alcohol poisoning)
> 17) *CGS* hb)
> 18) *Hank Scorpio* (makes interesting points, even if I don't always agree with him)
> 19) *Green Light* (would be higher if he posted more often and less about Pardew)
> 20) *Irish Jet* (much improved this season, used to be unbearable)
> 
> To prove there's no bias, my buddies Hamada (need to post more!), Steamed Hams and Cockhead _didn't_ make the list :moyes8 Better luck next year lads, no tears before bed time please..
> 
> P.S: If I missed anyone out and you feel like you have a good claim, then PM Shep and I'll get back to you :moyes2


Andre putting me in the championship, where he will actually be next season. :hayden3

EDIT- Alan Pardew, i love you :lol


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Someone make a worst 10 posters thingy xD 

Hey, atleast I get to see my name in some list, eh?

:lel


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Coincidentally 19th is where we are in the current form table (thanks to Pardew):










It's also where we'll finish next year if we stick with him.

PARDEW OUT


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Kin hell :lmao :lmao the pardew vid.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

WOAT poster list would take ages to make. Too many AWFUL posters in the fitba threads to choose from. However, based on recent form CM Styles and GoldenSilver would both be in the top five of the WOATS list.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

9th?!?! You're fucking dead to me.

Although I don't post as often as those above me so there may be something in that.

I'm taking an FA Cup victory for my CGS/Picasso comment as well as ridding this place of that shithouse Bananas. The work I put in getting rid of the new, shit members should also not go unnoticed. My BRAVERY is Pulis inspired, so maybe mid table is about right.

GoldenSilver I've forgotten to quote you but what on earth are you on about? You never answered my questions.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> WOAT poster list would take ages to make. Too many AWFUL posters in the fitba threads to choose from. However, based on recent form CM Styles and GoldenSilver would both be in the top five of the WOATS list.


So where's our trophies?

:balo2


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> 9th?!?! You're fucking dead to me.
> 
> Although I don't post as often as those above me so there may be something in that.
> 
> I'm taking an FA Cup victory for my CGS/Picasso comment as well as ridding this place of that shithouse Bananas. The work I put in getting rid of the new, shit members should also not go unnoticed. My BRAVERY is Pulis inspired, so maybe mid table is about right.
> 
> GoldenSilver I've forgotten to quote you but what on earth are you on about? You never answered my questions.


Atleast you got in it, even irish, DA and CGS made it.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Femto said:


> That's... not how football works.


It does if you're Dexter Blackstock.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

RVP confident for next season

https://vine.co/v/M6Xm3KrD5mq


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Only omission I can think of is ALEXHUMPH, but I like that we are all Benoit'ing him and acting like he doesn't exist :hayden3


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Liam Miller said:


> Atleast you got in it, even irish, DA and CGS made it.


Donnacha made the list? Maybe the WOAT list. Nah, not even he is that bad :hendo



Rockhead said:


> Only omission I can think of is ALEXHUMPH, *but I like that we are all Benoit'ing him and acting like he doesn't exist* :hayden3


VMT ^^^


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Can't say I rate too many of the posters in that top 10.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Brickhouse
Cliffy Byro
CM Styles
GoldenSilver

Top 2 will take some super retarding to displace. Dreadful posters. I'd rather have a Liverpool badge tattooed onto the end of my cock by Michael J. Fox than read any of the dross they write.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Saint Dick said:


> Can't say I rate too many of the posters in that top 10.


Name and shame imo. Vagueness is for the possibly efeminite and the French. Some might say they're one and the same.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> Donnacha made the list? Maybe the WOAT list. Nah, not even he is that bad :hendo


So he didn't, happy days then :torres


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> Brickhouse
> Cliffy Byro
> CM Styles
> GoldenSilver
> 
> Top 2 will take some super retarding to displace. Dreadful posters. I'd rather have a Liverpool badge tattooed onto the end of my cock by Michael J. Fox than read any of the dross they write.


I don't think Cliffy (DAT GRUDGE) is as bad as you make him out to be, but he does make a lot of pointless posts. The rest are good calls.



Saint Dick said:


> Can't say I rate too many of the posters in that top 10.


That's because you're not a top ten poster and wouldn't understand what it takes to be one :martinez


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> GoldenSilver I've forgotten to quote you but what on earth are you on about? You never answered my questions.


....Uh..Uh oh..damn I thought you forgot about that..

Haha, You know I'm jokin' with ya, pal.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I just wanna post this before I go



> And Pardew’s chief problem appears to be he has none. From his West Ham days, comes an extraordinary anecdote .courtesy of club .photographer Steve Bacon, one of several staff to dine with Pardew in a hotel before a game at Sunderland.
> 
> “When the gaffer sat down with his backroom team, deciding on his order, he asked fitness coach Tony Strudwick what he was getting – and told him he’d take it if it looked good.
> 
> “When the meals arrived, Pards said to Tony, ‘Yours looks better, I’m having that,’ and swapped plates.
> 
> “I told him you can’t just take someone else’s dinner. Pards retorted, ‘When you’re the king, you can do anything’.


Can you believe this guy?


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I've never seen a worthwhile post from Cliffy. Ever. Even Bananas said some decent shit from time to time. Plus Biffy Clyro are fucking dogshit.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I just love my irrelevance here. :brodgers


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Green Light said:


> I just wanna post this before I go
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe this guy?


Hopefully the next person he tries that with employs the Joey Tribbiani philosophy of defending your food with a well placed fork to the hands.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Oh I'm not disputing the idea that he's not a good poster, I just don't think he's THAT bad. He at least copies and pastes interesting articles now and again, like a poorer version of U07 (LOL). Mercier would be higher for sure, so would Gambit, Redd Foxx, Black Jesus and CM Dell. Just useless posters who add NOTHING.

Oh shit, looks like I've been goaded into making the start of that WOAT list :moyes1


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

ANDRE PLS. 

We really need that WOAT list :moyes1


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Name and shame imo. Vagueness is for the possibly efeminite and the French. Some might say they're one and the same.


Nah. Was gonna list the posters I think are really good but I don't suck dick in public. A lot of people in here have the potential to be bad posters at times, but that's normal when there's passion and alcohol involved. Seen some truly shocking arguments about refereeing decisions and stuff like that which I choose to interpret as heat of the moment.



Andre said:


> That's because you're not a top ten poster and wouldn't understand what it takes to be one :martinez


I don't really post in here so wouldn't consider myself top anything.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Yeah but when you do post in here you never post anything interesting.

Far better to make interesting posts that divide opinion than fence sitting efforts.


----------



## Death Rider

Green Light said:


> I just wanna post this before I go
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe this guy?


:lmao :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider

Andre said:


> Oh I'm not disputing the idea that he's not a good poster, I just don't think he's THAT bad. He at least copies and pastes interesting articles now and again, like a poorer version of U07 (LOL). Mercier would be higher for sure, so would Gambit, Redd Foxx, Black Jesus and CM Dell. Just useless posters who add NOTHING.
> 
> Oh shit, looks like I've been goaded into making the start of that WOAT list :moyes1


Meh hence why I post little as I have little add other then what is being said or repeating people. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CGS said:


> ANDRE PLS.
> 
> We really need that WOAT list :moyes1


Yeah xD I seriously want to know were I go against the worst posters around here haha. Atleast helps me to improve my game.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Saint Dick said:


> Nah. Was gonna list the posters I think are really good *but I don't suck dick in public.* A lot of people in here have the potential to be bad posters at times, but that's normal when there's passion and alcohol involved. Seen some truly shocking arguments about refereeing decisions and stuff like that which I choose to interpret as heat of the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really post in here so wouldn't consider myself top anything.


*But behind closed doors.... :shaq2

You're my favourite posted on this forum to ever be called Ownage. Actually you'd probably be the only decent US poster in the fitba threads if you showed up more often.

Also my favourite poster is the next one to rep me :riley3*


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> Yeah but when you do post in here you never post anything interesting.
> 
> Far better to make interesting posts that divide opinion than fence sitting efforts.


Where's an example of me sitting on the fence? I post what I think. If what I think is the general consensus or somewhere in the middle and therefore uninteresting should I change my opinion to something more divisive? No thanks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Seabs said:


> *
> 
> Actually you'd probably be the only decent US poster in the fitba threads if you showed up more often.
> 
> *


:moyes4


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Seabs said:


> *
> Also my favourite poster is the next one to rep me :riley3*


Neg rep? :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Saint Dick said:


> Where's an example of me sitting on the fence? I post what I think. If what I think is the general consensus or somewhere in the middle and therefore uninteresting should I change my opinion to something more divisive? No thanks.


I don't have your picture so cm styles will have to play your part










People who are taking me seriously with what is obvious banter :banderas

EDIT: Just seen this...



Gambit said:


> Meh hence why I post little as I have little add other then what is being said or repeating people.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Obvious banter would have been placing DA, Jet and silent in the top 3 best posters.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Liam Miller said:


> Neg rep? :brodgers


:duncan


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Seabs said:


> *But behind closed doors.... :shaq2
> 
> You're my favourite posted on this forum to ever be called Ownage. Actually you'd probably be the only decent US poster in the fitba threads if you showed up more often.
> 
> Also my favourite poster is the next one to rep me :riley3*


:curry2

You're probably my favorite poster, both football and wrestling. WOOLCOCK is a smart guy and I like EGame but find him hard to take seriously at times.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> It does if you're Dexter Blackstock.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Sorry, but I feel sorry for CM Styles. Heh. Sorry, but everyone seems to be pushing him around haha.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Dick forming a Seabs kiss my ass club.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Oh and Seabs I don't rep you, you rep me, that's how our WF working partnership works :weirddashrugsmiley

It's okay lads, you can all get your revenge tomorrow night (tonight even, seeing as it's past midnight) when you can finally get one over on me as Norwich go down like Mozza's Mar :moyes8


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

hard to take egame seriously?

what an absurd notion


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> I don't have your picture so cm styles will have to play your part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who are taking me seriously with what is obvious banter :banderas


Fair play. But I don't frequent these parts, that could easily have been a serious opinion. Plus you Brits take the subtlety of your sarcasm or #bantz to the next fucking level. You could probably have had me going for another 3 or 4 replies.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

If you think that's bad you should have seen HIBBERTMANIA when Styles got trolled to absolute fuck.

6-1!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



reDREDD said:


> hard to take egame seriously?
> 
> what an absurd notion


Egame is the most serious poster on here along with brickhouse.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Nattie was an absolute shocker when she was here. My interactions with her in rants were rather special to me.

CM Styles and GoldenSilver suffer from coming across like school kids. I've groomed many a girl who talks like you two.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

She certainly was awful, but fair play to her, she was correct about RAMBO :weirddashrugsmiley

ALARM CLOCK DEDICATION...never forget!


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Why do I feel like Liam Miller really wanted to be on that top 20 list?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Saint Dick said:


> Why do I feel like Liam Miller really wanted to be on that top 20 list?


Because i did, do you know how prestigious that list is. Feel like DiCaprio right now.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

End of Titanic? FROZEN out?

Ain't no room on this door, bitch.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Liam Miller said:


> Because i did, do you know how prestigious that list is. Feel like DiCaprio right now.


DiCaprio would've made the top 20..


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> CM Styles and GoldenSilver suffer from coming across like school kids. I've groomed many a girl who talks like you two.


Haha xD


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

i think (and im sure alex agrees) the thread could use more dick


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Liam Miller said:


> Obvious banter would have been placing DA, Jet and silent in the top 3 best posters.


No. That would have been sheer stupidity.































I don't mean placing them in the top three, I mean the three of them combined equal sheer stupidity (slient cancels any good qualities that Jet has) :ken


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Liam Miller said:


> Because i did, do you know how prestigious that list is. Feel like DiCaprio right now.












#top20bitch


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



reDREDD said:


> i think (and im sure alex agrees) the thread could use more dick


I'm sure someone with balls could help.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Saint Dick is cool. I talked to him a LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago on MSN (which he won't remember) when a friend added him to the convo because we liked wrestling. He told me I should join this forum, ha.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Saint Dick is my penis' name so I'm glad you're branching out and welcoming him into the thread.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

It took me a while to realize Saint Dick is Ownage. Koff all you new guys, 05-06 had the best posters.

EDIT- Just realized Joel is also an 06 poster. Can't take my words back now. :bigron


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Yeah but 2011 had Andre, WOOLCOCK and Shep...







































and loads of other posters who were absolutely shite :jose


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Wait, Ownage? I think I remember that name from somewhere on here...


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I came later than 06 :ksi1


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

GS trying too hard to fit in :no:


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I don't think I came into a football thread til at least 2010. Or maybe 09. Rarely post out of this section now.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> I don't think I came into a football thread til at least 2010. Or maybe 09. Rarely post out of this section now.


Only reason i come to this place nowadays. 09 also in the footy threads, 09/10 season anyway.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I should definitely be in the top 20.

Plus, Kiz doesn't even star with capital letters in his posts. Neither does redredd.

Lift your game Andre.

:brodgers


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> GS trying too hard to fit in :no:


Nonono really xD

I was just a guest in '12, and I just kept coming in daily, until I thought of making an account.

Seriously, I remember Ownage 100% I remember a person with that username haha


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Destiny said:


> I should definitely be in the top 20.
> 
> Plus, Kiz doesn't even star with capital letters in his posts. Neither does redredd.
> 
> Lift your game Andre.
> 
> :brodgers



GOAT predictor.


Are you still top?


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Is GS a re-joiner :hmm: I think he must be :agree:

BAN PLEASE (along with styles, for being awful)


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I remember ownage but don't think it was from the footy threads.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Liam Miller said:


> GOAT predictor.
> 
> 
> Are you still top?


Still top but could still possibly bottle it like Liverpool. 

If I do win the prediction comp, Andre will surely fit me in the top 20. It's inevitable. 

You're not too bad either Liam Miller.

(Y)


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Back in the old days of my username The Rated R One, I remember trying hard to fit in. A suitable name change, the growth of a beard and the removal of any morals have led me here. All dreadful posters can learn from me, I used to be one of you. I evolved and adapted to my environment.

If this was NCIS: Los Angeles, my qualities now would be the equivalent of Kensi & Deeks' sexual tension at the start of season 5.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

i joined the footy threads around the beginning of the 2010-2011 season

i think i followed original evo in here, he was a big chelsea fan and we were tight in the WWE section. loved his optimism to joel's negativity back then. balanced each other out

one of my first posts was bragging about how chelsea was inevitably gonna win the CL and being put down by SEB. and then we collapsed under carlo. and then the AVB days happened. and then evo left. and then somehow we won the CL eventually :duck


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Destiny said:


> Still top but could still possibly bottle it like Liverpool.
> 
> If I do win the prediction comp, Andre will surely fit me in the top 20. It's inevitable.
> 
> You're not too bad either Liam Miller.
> 
> (Y)


Predictions threads don't mean anything though, all based on sheer luck. As I said many times in the thread I was surprised to get so far because I put about 10 seconds worth of thought into each week. I think U07 and Snowman won the last one together and they didn't get past the early stages in this one. I guess you could say you've used up all of your luck chasing nothing at all...a bit like Liverpool have this season :draper2

Step up your posting game and you might crack the extended top 30 next year :brodgers


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> All dreadful posters can learn from me, I used to be one of you. I evolved and adapted to my environment.


Do you see me as a dreadful poster? If so...

:fuckedup

Nah. I'm just joking around.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> Predictions threads don't mean anything though, all based on sheer luck. As I said many times in the thread I was surprised to get so far because I put about 10 seconds worth of thought into each week. I think U07 and Snowman won the last one together and they didn't get past the early stages in this one. I guess you could say you've used up all of your luck chasing nothing at all...a bit like Liverpool have this season :draper2
> 
> Step up your posting game and you might crack the extended top 30 next year :brodgers












I'll definitely try my best next season.

MUST.CRACK.TOP.30.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Do you see me as a dreadful poster? If so...
> 
> :fuckedup
> 
> Nah. I'm just joking around.


Tip 1 - I'll always be talking about you unless you STEP IT UP
Tip 2 - never say you're joking.

I smell your fear.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> Tip 1 - I'll always be talking about you unless you STEP IT UP


Uh oh.. one problem tho.. how exactly do I "STEP IT UP"? xD



Vader said:


> Tip 2 - never say you're joking.


But joking is my thing :bron3


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

You watch others. This is the internet safari. Obverse.

I didn't say you cannot joke. Comprehension is key.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> You watch others. This is the internet safari. Obverse.


Here's the problem with me tho.. I watch others and try to learn but become even worse than before because I don't know how to improve xD


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

not using XD is a start to becoming a good poster :bigron


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



GoldenSilver said:


> Here's the problem with me tho.. I watch others and try to learn but become even worse than before because I don't know how to improve xD


I feel bad now. You're not a bad kid.

You'll get there in time.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

gold n silver were good pokemon games tbegame


----------



## Joel

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



reDREDD said:


> i joined the footy threads around the beginning of the 2010-2011 season
> 
> i think i followed original evo in here, he was a big chelsea fan and we were tight in the WWE section. loved his optimism to joel's negativity back then. balanced each other out
> 
> one of my first posts was bragging about how chelsea was inevitably gonna win the CL and being put down by SEB. and then we collapsed under carlo. and then the AVB days happened. and then evo left. and then somehow we won the CL eventually :duck


Ha. Evo was a good guy, man. He said some wacky things at times, which I would contest, but no one could question his passion for Chelsea.

Tbh, I think I was a bit too hard on him at times and am sorry that he doesn't post here anymore.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Vader said:


> I feel bad now. You're not a bad kid.
> 
> You'll get there in time.


Thanks man. Dunno what to say. 

(Y)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Yeah I didn't mind Evo. Tbegame the Chelsea fans on here is probably the best from all the big clubs. We had one WOAT (sxe) and he's dead.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

i miss evo too, he was a good lad

wonder where he went


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

came into the footy threads in 2006. back when we had HE WHO WAS NEVER WRONG (Role Model), that English Barca fanboy Seb, Manutdfan who was a funny fella and the Liverpool spaz's KME & Ste who were convinced they had the best spine in the world with Reina/Carra/Agger/Masch/Alonso/Gerrard/Torres :lol

oh those days.

speaking of current days tho, DAT JAMES WILSON :banderas


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

you're all faggets


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

GS seems very likable imo.


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Far too much RANKING going on in here at the expense of football talk :no:

This thread is descending to the depths which the 'GOAT Thread' reached back in its heyday

Plz put your lists and numbers away and partake in slumber



Kiz said:


> you're all faggets


tbhendo


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

kiz pls


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I heard Aguero is out with a groin strain tomorrow. At least Bosnian lamppost is scoring goals though. Would be terrible if City didn't win tomorrow.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

DA mad at not making the top 20. Moans about the thread going off topic and fails to make a post about fitba :banderas

Btw anyone who fancies making a bit of coin might want to lump onto a Mackems/WBA draw. That result will relegate us for all intents and purposes. Shades of Denmark/Sweden in Euro 2004.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Someone needs to explain the word 'fitba' to me right now.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

God of Cunt brought it to this thread. Scottish slang for football.

Also, thoughts on who might win the Championship playoffs and gain promotion to the premier league next season? I'm hoping Derby because McClaren has performed a brilliant job there, building on the solid foundations that Nigel Clough laid down. Brighton would be something different and it's a respectable well run club. Wigan and QPR would be boring, but I would prefer Wigan because Rosler looks to be developing into a good young manager.


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

:hendo



Renegade™;33908793 said:


> the Liverpool spaz's KME & Ste who were convinced they had the best spine in the world with Reina/Carra/Agger/Masch/Alonso/Gerrard/Torres :lol


Just seen this

Their belief wasn't that laughable. May not have been _THE_ best, but it is arguable and they had a case

The main critique of that Liverpool team was always that the fullbacks weren't attacking enough, KUYT, and that we never had a great left winger (Riera was ok, Babel was a dunce and the GOAT Benayoun was always in and out of the team)

That core lost only two league games together in 08/09, and it was argued that the team was just a decent winger away from turning a couple of those draws into wins. TITLE

Also, that core of players beat virtually every major team that was put in front of them in Europe at the time. They were all at their absolute peak/prime when they were together


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Rockhead said:


> I heard Aguero is out with a groin strain tomorrow. At least Bosnian lamppost is scoring goals though. Would be terrible if City didn't win tomorrow.


Cunt's always injured, if he was 100% fit, City would've won the title 2-3 weeks ago.

Seen a stat on MNF that there's only been about 7 odd games where Hart, Kompany, Toure and Aguero have all started.


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



ScottishJobber said:


> *Cunt's* always injured


I think you'll find it's Kun m8 8*D

Starting to think that Cunt Aguero might be a cooler name tho :side:


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

The total cost of that spine was something like £65 million as well. Even when you take out the yts lads Gerrard and Carra that's still impressive considering the overall quality. Unfortunately for Liverpool Rafa was wildly inconsistent in the transfer market and spent more on let downs such as Babel, Riera, Aquilani, Pennant, Crouch, Keane and Kuyt than he did on some of those aforementioned spine players. Although it's an obvious point that anyone should be able to figure out, DA is correct to say that Liverpool had a strong spine and it was other areas that let Liverpool down. I think five on that list reached a CL final with Liverpool, three of them twice. Speaks volumes.

I guess the issue with that dug up post could have been the timing as well? Barcelona only really started to establish themselves as THE team during that 08/09 season when Pep was cleaning up Rijkaard's mess, but hindsight obviously makes a fool out of anyone declaring any team other than Barca to have had the strongest spine at that time. If anything most were pointing towards United as being the team to go on and dominate European football at the start of 08/09 and even their spine of VDS, Rio, Vidic, Carrick, Fletcher, Rooney and Ronaldo was only _clearly_ superior in the central defensive department, while the midfield was weaker. So depending on the timing of the claims it's not exactly far fetched, but certainly very debatable.


----------



## obby

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

https://vine.co/v/M6Xm3KrD5mq

Looks like Van Persie is staying for next season :mark:


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Kasabian said:


> I think you'll find it's Kun m8 8*D
> 
> Starting to think that Cunt Aguero might be a cooler name tho :side:


Haha, gotta wonder but what like City would have been this season if they were full strength. Arsenal as well to be fair. (Ramsey was brilliant)

Looking forward to next season, Mourinho to bring in the right players, See what knick Utd are in and best of all, Liverpool to challenge for 4th with Arsenal.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



obby said:


> https://vine.co/v/M6Xm3KrD5mq
> 
> Looks like Van Persie is staying for next season :mark:


as long as he can keep himself somewhat match fit :mark:

apparently van Gaal has blocked the sale of Nani as he's got him in his plans (LVG loves dem wingers) according to various reports :mark:

hopefully he'll sell Fellaini too bama4


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> God of Cunt brought it to this thread. Scottish slang for football.
> 
> Also, thoughts on who might win the Championship playoffs and gain promotion to the premier league next season? I'm hoping Derby because McClaren has performed a brilliant job there, building on the solid foundations that Nigel Clough laid down. Brighton would be something different and it's a respectable well run club. Wigan and QPR would be boring, but I would prefer Wigan because Rosler looks to be developing into a good young manager.


anyone but qpr

pls god


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

People laugh about Suarez being a flat track bully, but weirdly enough that's the exact type of player Mourinho could do with next season, aka a quality dribbler with clever movement who can tear apart mediocre deep lying compact defences while running directly at centre backs. Obviously you notice how Chelsea have a great record against the top sides in the league, but that's because those sides play with higher defensive lines and more attacking ambition, allowing Chelsea to counter attack with greater consistency. The Chelsea fans talk about how Lukaku would have been a better bet this season, but I don't think a big lump with a poor touch would have made much difference against the sides that parked their buses. It's a shame that Mata hasn't got the engine/determination to fulfill the job that Mourinho wanted, because a player with that type of vision and weight of pass will also be vital. Imagine Mata/Suarez btw, not that it will ever happen :moyes1

Citeh are just going to continue to be a problem for teams with their wealth of quality attacking options and once they have formed a settled quality back four (probably a new cb signing) and added solid depth to the squad at full back and in central midfield then they will be incredibly difficult to compete with. We've seen glimpses of their potential this season, but once Pelle has the high line fixed (with the appropriate personnel) Citeh could be looking to dominate the league for a few years.

We all laughed at Moyes for failing to secure a top four finish at United this season, but next season any manager will probably have their work cut out with Chelsea, Citeh and Liverpool all looking likely to improve. If the next United manager copes with a reasonably big shift in the player department while establishing his own ethos before securing fourth place then it will have to be seen as decent achievement with lots of the United old guard on their last legs and looking to move on. I guess it's just a question of whether Wenger will be too stubborn to give up fourth once again, by some miracle :wenger



reDREDD said:


> anyone but qpr
> 
> pls god


Yep, would be horrific. Fernandes and company don't deserve premier league fitba after having made the previous mess that was 2011-2013. Derby would be good in the sense that we would get the East Midlands derby between the rams and the foxes, but Brighton are very much a club that would show ambition once settled in the top flight, due to their potential catchment area, possible stadium extension plans and owner. So I don't think it would be the case of suffering with another "floater" club like Wigan or Fulham.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

kun out, silva in. not the worst swap in the world.

hartdog the goat
zab vinny demi kola
yayadinho
nasri silva jojo
dzeko

i would enjoy that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I started posting in here in 2007. Didn't know shit. Know slightly more. But less.

KME pwned me good when I tried to talk down Reina. 

Those were the days. Also.

Super Anderson. 

He's fucking super. 



Seabs said:


> * Actually you'd probably be the only decent US poster in the fitba threads if you showed up more often.*


Well, this is just bullshit.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Obviously it depends on who they're able to bring in but I don't expect United to get top 4 next season.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Well, I certainly hope there's more than one decent Yank fitba poster due to the upcoming World Cup. That thread could be a clusterfuck and a half :bigron


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Any American who says we have a shot vs Ghana/Germany/Portugal is lying.

We getting raped.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> Well, I certainly hope there's more than one decent Yank fitba poster due to the upcoming World Cup. That thread could be a clusterfuck and a half :bigron


The NFL, NBA, NHL, and MLB thread members colliding with us footie posters :yum:

Get your popcorn (sure to be extra salty) ready :dance


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

IIRC, 2010 thread was fine.

I don't remember any problems.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> *The Chelsea fans talk about how Lukaku would have been a better bet this season, but I don't think a big lump with a poor touch would have made much difference against the sides that parked their buses.*


this line of thinking has annoyed the crap out of me all season. anyone who actually WATCHED lukaku would know how little of a difference hed make

but it hasnt stopped the thousands of statements claiming that losing lukaku cost us the title


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

That's the thing though Redead, the absent player always becomes the answer in those situations. It's a guilty pleasure of fitba fans to think that way because it's too convenient. I remember Norwich fans begging for Becchio to start all season in front of RVW and Hooper, but to be fair to Hughton Becchio was even worse in the few appearances he made. Having said that, Hughton did sign the fucker, so I have no idea why he brought him in just to freeze him out straight away. I guess the rumours about Steve Morison were true, hence the panicked swap deal. 
:heskeymania


----------



## Baxter

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> God of Cunt brought it to this thread. Scottish slang for football.
> 
> Also, thoughts on who might win the Championship playoffs and gain promotion to the premier league next season? I'm hoping Derby because McClaren has performed a brilliant job there, building on the solid foundations that Nigel Clough laid down. Brighton would be something different and it's a respectable well run club. Wigan and QPR would be boring, but I would prefer Wigan because Rosler looks to be developing into a good young manager.


Derby have without a doubt been by far the strongest side out of the 4 all season with McLaren taking the shackles off and playing a more expansive brand of football after the slightly more conservative approach deployed by Clough, but as is so often seen league performance counts for to next to nothing in the play-offs.

I think (and fear) that QPR will do it. They should get past Wigan who've lost a lot of momentum since their defeat to Arsenal in the cup and in a one-off game at Wembley I think they've got more experience and will handle the occasion better than Derby/Brighton, players like Clint Hill, Gary O'Neil and Charlie Austin have been there and done it all before whereas this is almost uncharted territory for most of the Derby/Brighton squad; however, I said elsewhere before the season started that if they don't win the league by 10-or so points then they've massively underachieved, and I'm standing by that. Alright I suppose there's not much they could have done nothing about Leicester being so good but them finishing below Burnley and Derby with the money that they've invested is an absolute disgrace (wouldn't be surprised if the rumours about them outspending Dortmund are true which is just absolutely laughable for a second tier team).


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Didn't Rob Green win the 2012 playoff final with West Ham? If so then that's another tick for QPR in terms of experience. I would be absolutely gutted if they went up because it's just another dour middling London club taking up a league position. I also agree that QPR should have walked the league, on paper. They don't even have the lack of momentum that comes with relegation as an excuse either, due to the fact that they started the season so strongly and didn't concede a goal for about two months in 2013.

Based on the last six games of the Championship season Derby are the form side with 16 points, whilst Brighton have 14, QPR 10 and Wigan just 6. Often that late form and momentum can have an effect on the playoff lottery, so I suppose the smart money would be placed on the winner of Derby/Brighton based on that concept. Either way, I would be fine with the winner of that semi final going on to gain promotion because at least it's something relatively different compared to Wigan/QPR.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I can see a Derby v Wigan final.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

cmon Villa enaldo



Andre said:


> While we're at it, might as well do the OFFICIAL general WF fitba poster list, based on this seasons postings :martinez
> 
> 1) *Andre = Kiz* (he's actually my alt :vince)
> 3) *BULK* (top Liverpool poster and lacks bias when posting)
> 4) *WOOLCOCK* (most articulate poster and always makes good points)
> 5) *Seabs* (top fanny in the thread, always makes detailed and entertaining posts with great points (not nipples))
> 6) *Moz* (top comedy poster, top wum, good mind for the game as well)
> 7) *EGAME = HOL *(LOL, they should like that)
> 9) *Vader* (Could humble basically anyone with one witty line, makes entertaining football posts)
> 10) *Rush* (great poster for someone who can't see the keyboard, would be higher if he whinged less about bad decisions, etc)
> 11) *Joel* (HIGHLY underrated mod and top Chelsea poster)
> 12) *Redead* (funny poster and makes interesting points when necessary)
> 13) *NIGEL* (would be higher if he hadn't made some daft predictions, don't always agree with him but he makes strong and interesting points, loses points for Allardyce love as well(just joking!))
> 14) *Shep* (makes an effort to discuss clubs other than the top seven on a regular basis, needs to post more often though)
> 15) *Foreshadowed* (would be higher if he posted more about teams other than United)
> 16) *God of Cunt* (would be higher if he hadn't died of alcohol poisoning)
> 17) *CGS* hb)
> 18) *Hank Scorpio* (makes interesting points, even if I don't always agree with him)
> 19) *Green Light* (would be higher if he posted more often and less about Pardew)
> 20) *Irish Jet* (much improved this season, used to be unbearable)
> 
> To prove there's no bias, my buddies Hamada (need to post more!), Steamed Hams and Cockhead _didn't_ make the list :moyes8 Better luck next year lads, no tears before bed time please..
> 
> P.S: If I missed anyone out and you feel like you have a good claim, then PM Shep and I'll get back to you :moyes2


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Daiko said:


> I didn't even get on the list, but CM Styles did. enaldo


</3


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Yeah good point Rush, I think I placed you too high on the list :moyes1



ArnoldTricky said:


> I can see a Derby v Wigan final.


I'd settle for that, even if it means having the cockroaches that are Wigan back in the premier league, hanging on for dear life year after year. ABQPR


----------



## Goku

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> 7) *EGAME = HOL *(LOL, they should like that)


ep


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> Yeah good point Rush, I think I placed you too high on the list :moyes1
> 
> 
> 
> I'd settle for that, even if it means having the cockroaches that are Wigan back in the premier league, hanging on for dear life year after year. ABQPR












got to love wigan though.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

The Wigan thing is weird. I absolutely loved their FA Cup runs and was fully behind them to win both times, but as a prem team they're largely pointless, despite playing some bloody good fitba under Martinez. It just seems like a waste of a spot for a team that could actually show some kind of ambition in the league at a later stage. I'm not opposed to small clubs coming up and receiving their big pay day and a couple of years of adventure, but when they cling on for dear life, year after year, it just seems rather pointless.


----------



## Rush

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I'm more amused at how they can play so poorly each season for 3/4 of the time and then turn it on to save themselves.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Only thing I'd want Wigan back in the league for is their typically generous prices compared to your standard prem away game. Think it was £28 the season they went down, which considering the average United away game will set you back about £42 was something to appreciate, alongside a generous allocation as well.

Andre is right about them though in terms of actual competitiveness. No-one's expecting a promoted team to be aiming for top eight straight away, as obviously surviving first season and building a strong core is the prerogative, as nothing upsets a team's balance more than a promoted manager being sacked halfway through the season, then seeing an experienced manager with little long term ambition brought in to steady the ship. The problem however is when you get a team like West Ham's Allardyce, no ambition or real effort to get past a certain level, dour fitba, lack of youth players brought in etc. Just a team occupying a spot, content to do the bare minimum and scrape a win over a top six team to validate their season.

I've paid too little attention to the Championship all season so I can't really comment on who is your best bet. Play offs as alluded to are a dangerous system because two games can easily un-do a great season, which is often why they're chastised by a lot of fitba fans. Of the teams in the mix, Derby or Brighton are probably the most appealing in terms of what they offer. McClaren is a very good manager who with a decent budget might be able to make them a team capable of avoiding the immediate drop back into the Championship, and Andre noted Brighton's long term ambition as a club. QPR are just about the worst option in terms of what they stand for and their ridiculous ticket prices which are in no way justifiable, and Wigan despite being generous with ticket prices is hardly anything new.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Would be amusing if they can do the opposite this season, by playing well for most of Rosler's tenure, before bottling the playoffs :martinez


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

To be honest, I think Everton will sign a permanent deal for Lukaku next season. I know how much he can help Chelsea, but after playing so well for Everton, I don't think they would just let him off loose just like that. I also think Chelsea will ask alot more than what Lukaku deserves just to get a good deal off, but hey that's just my opinion. 

I can see Mourinho subbing Lukaku off alot next season if he stays for Chelsea. Dunno why, but I have this weird feeling.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

bottom place fulham will earn more tv money in relegation than utd won for last season in winning the league

ffp? yer avin a laff


----------



## CGS

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



GoldenSilver said:


> To be honest, I think Everton will sign a permanent deal for Lukaku next season. I know how much he can help Chelsea, but after playing so well for Everton, I don't think they would just let him off loose just like that. I also think Chelsea will ask alot more than what Lukaku deserves just to get a good deal off, but hey that's just my opinion.
> 
> I can see Mourinho subbing Lukaku off alot next season if he stays for Chelsea. Dunno why, but I have this weird feeling.


They may as well make a move for him, got nothing to lose. A mate of mine who is a Chelsea fan is pretty convinced Chelsea are selling the dude no matter what anyway which would be a mistake IMO. he's not up to scratch just yet but he's a easy upgrade on both Torres & E'to. If they do indeed go for and sign Costa he can be the #1 guy while Lukaku plays 2nd fiddle in lesser games and sub appearances to build him up. 

Gary Monk apparently going to be named the permanent Swansea boss in the next 48 hours as well


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CGS said:


> They may as well make a move for him, got nothing to lose. A mate of mine who is a Chelsea fan is pretty convinced Chelsea are selling the dude no matter what anyway which would be a mistake IMO. he's not up to scratch just yet but he's a easy upgrade on both Torres & E'to. If they do indeed go for and sign Costa he can be the #1 guy while Lukaku plays 2nd fiddle in lesser games and sub appearances to build him up.


Costa and In form Lukaku could be very deadly. Though I'm honestly not sure if they can build him up right if he stays in Chelsea.


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Tbleroy Garry Monk deserves the chance, even if he proves to be the wrong man long term. He has done a decent caretaker job at Swansea. They haven't improved loads under him, but have done enough to keep ticking along nicely. He seems to have the respect of the players and has maintained Swansea's good fitba style, in fact possibly making it less direct than it was under Laudrup.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CGS said:


> They may as well make a move for him, got nothing to lose. A mate of mine who is a Chelsea fan is pretty convinced Chelsea are selling the dude no matter what anyway which would be a mistake IMO. he's not up to scratch just yet but he's a easy upgrade on both Torres & E'to. If they do indeed go for and sign Costa he can be the #1 guy while Lukaku plays 2nd fiddle in lesser games and sub appearances to build him up.
> 
> Gary Monk apparently going to be named the permanent Swansea boss in the next 48 hours as well


i remember once in lebanon, i was driving around once trying to get to my aunt's house, when i saw this guy in the street on a wheelchair, who had no legs. guy said they were blown off from a landmine back in the war

im pretty sure if you stick that guy in a chelsea kit, hed probably be an upgrade to torres. its nothing to brag about

i would dispute hes an upgrade to eto'o though. hey may be old, but his clever movement and experience are very valuable to chelsea, seeing as hes the only striker in our squad who, you know, actually fucking moves despite being 87 years old. took a while to find fitness but hes a ridiculously hard worker (unlike lukaku), chases down the ball in literally almost situation and actually developed some decent finish skills.

both good for a counter, but overall, still prefer eto'o despite lukaku having the strength advantage

what we need is a tight dribbler who will harass the fuck out of CBs and general make life hell for anyone defending for us. part of that stems from experience. problem is, none of our 3 guys are quite that good. and lukaku, with his rapists first touch isnt quite the right man either


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I don't think Everton can afford using their whole budget on Lukaku, no chance of that happening imo.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Principino said:


> I don't think Everton can afford using their whole budget on Lukaku, no chance of that happening imo.


True. But I think they will find a way to sign him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Osman for Lukaku straight swap. 

According to my sources.


----------



## Jaxx

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



GoldenSilver said:


> True. But I think they will find a way to sign him.


Doubt it. If Lukaku is up for sale, better teams than Everton will be in for him.


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Swap with Barkley, cheers.

I think too many rate Lukaku for his stats alone, but he plays for Everton and teams don't park the bus against them so I don't think he'd do a job for Chelsea. Tbh our build-up play is shocking, that Norwich game sums it up.

Think Costa coming in is all but confirmed and I'll like that, he's an arsehole but so was Drogba.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

A lot of teams park the bus against Everton at Goodison, far too many really.

Crystal Palace as an example did as they hit us on the counter attack and Lukaku's terrible touch/link up play got shown up.


----------



## seabs

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

*I'd laugh so hard if Chelsea paid the rumoured money Atletico want for Costa. One good season in a system that suits him perfectly unlike Chelsea's and not exactly young. I swear Chelsea just get linked with whoever the in form striker of the season is rather than who would actually be a good signing for them. Lewandowski would have been perfect but they never ever seemed interested.

Lukaku isn't the solution (yet anyway) but he definitely would have scored more goals than Torres and Ba did this season. Probably around the same Etoo got. It's impossible to say if they would picked up the extra points required with him but they would have had a better chance. *


----------



## Goku

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Costa is the same age as Lewandowski :|


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Femto said:


> Costa is the same age as Lewandowski :|


Lewandowski is only 25? Whaaattt. I thought he was in his late 20's/early 30's.


----------



## ScottishJobber

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Seabs said:


> *I'd laugh so hard if Chelsea paid the rumoured money Atletico want for Costa. One good season in a system that suits him perfectly unlike Chelsea's and not exactly young. I swear Chelsea just get linked with whoever the in form striker of the season is rather than who would actually be a good signing for them. Lewandowski would have been perfect but they never ever seemed interested.
> 
> Lukaku isn't the solution (yet anyway) but he definitely would have scored more goals than Torres and Ba did this season. Probably around the same Etoo got. It's impossible to say if they would picked up the extra points required with him but they would have had a better chance. *


First parts true which is why I don't like the Cavani rumours, but with Costa I'd imagine he'd fit right into Chelsea, if there's more focus on him than our 'attacking' mids.

Also think Mandzukic is worth a shout, great build-up, pretty good finisher and he'll be off as
1. Doesn't like Peps style (sure he complained about it near the start of the season)
2. Lewi coming in means he'll get even less games.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

£57m? UWOTM8?


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



> Manchester United forward Adnan Januzaj was offered "an astonishing deal" by PSG before he opted to sign a new deal at Old Trafford last November.
> 
> The teenager's representative, Dirk De Vriese, has said that the French side's big-money offer for Januzaj happened just "five minutes" before he signed a fresh contract.
> 
> Januzaj has been one of only a few highlights for Manchester United this season and has become one of the hottest young properties in Europe.
> 
> His advisor also claims that at the tender age of 19, he earns more than Cristiano Ronaldo and Lionel Messi at the same stage of their careers.
> 
> "I can say Adnan's the best paid youngster in the world. He earns more than Ronaldo and Messi when they were 18," De Vriese said.
> 
> He then went on to reveal PSG's bid for the Belgian-born player.
> 
> "Five minutes before Adnan signed a new deal at Manchester United, PSG offered us an astonishing deal," he said.
> 
> "As Adnan was a free agent at the end of the season, the Qatari were ready to offer anything. Anything in terms of wages and signing on fees.
> 
> "It could have been interesting from a commercial point of view. But money has never been a deciding factor in his choice."


sounds like if Janzuaj's agent has his way in the future adnan will be off to the highest bidders.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Not really revealing. Just says it's astonishing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I think everyone was interested in Lewandowski, but he just had eyes for one club.

Costa is just the best we can buy from who is available.


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

How the fuck has Meyler not been banned for his stamp on januzaj, it was a blatant stamp. Surely the ref cant have said he saw and it and decided to take no action, if that is the case he shouldnt be refereeing in the premier league, also made a number of wrong decisions yesterday.


also some quotes from van Gaal



> Dan Roan ‏@danroan 25m
> Louis Van Gaal tells me Man Utd are the "biggest club in the world" & that he wants to join them. Interview coming up across the BBC soon
> 
> Dan Roan ‏@danroan 1m
> Van Gaal on Utd: "For every coach who takes the job it's a fantastic challenge I hope I shall be the one but you'll have to wait and see."


really looking forward to seeing how van gaal shapes the squad this summer


----------



## DA

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

I would give free, soapy sponge baths to a soup-kitchen full of smelly, homeless men if it meant an Aston Villa win tonight


----------



## obby

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Hank Scorpio said:


> The NFL, NBA, NHL, and MLB thread members colliding with us footie posters :yum:
> 
> Get your popcorn (sure to be extra salty) ready :dance


An NHL mention of some sort in the pl thread?












united_07 said:


> sounds like if Janzuaj's agent has his way in the future adnan will be off to the highest bidders.


Eh, Januzaj has said multiple times that he'd be content with staying at United for the rest of his career. His agent is a twat, though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Are Rush/CGS looking forward to cheering on Villa tonight? :torres



Andre said:


> While we're at it, might as well do the OFFICIAL general WF fitba poster list, based on this seasons postings :martinez
> 
> 1) *Andre = Kiz* (he's actually my alt :vince)
> 3) *BULK* (top Liverpool poster and lacks bias when posting)
> 4) *WOOLCOCK* (most articulate poster and always makes good points)
> 5) *Seabs* (top fanny in the thread, always makes detailed and entertaining posts with great points (not nipples))
> 6) *Moz* (top comedy poster, top wum, good mind for the game as well)
> 7) *EGAME = HOL *(LOL, they should like that)
> 9) *Vader* (Could humble basically anyone with one witty line, makes entertaining football posts)
> 10) *Rush* (great poster for someone who can't see the keyboard, would be higher if he whinged less about bad decisions, etc)
> 11) *Joel* (HIGHLY underrated mod and top Chelsea poster)
> 12) *Redead* (funny poster and makes interesting points when necessary)
> 13) *NIGEL* (would be higher if he hadn't made some daft predictions, don't always agree with him but he makes strong and interesting points, loses points for Allardyce love as well(just joking!))
> 14) *Shep* (makes an effort to discuss clubs other than the top seven on a regular basis, needs to post more often though)
> 15) *Foreshadowed* (would be higher if he posted more about teams other than United)
> 16) *God of Cunt* (would be higher if he hadn't died of alcohol poisoning)
> 17) *CGS* hb)
> 18) *Hank Scorpio* (makes interesting points, even if I don't always agree with him)
> 19) *Green Light* (would be higher if he posted more often and less about Pardew)
> 20) *Irish Jet* (much improved this season, used to be unbearable)
> 
> To prove there's no bias, my buddies Hamada (need to post more!), Steamed Hams and Cockhead _didn't_ make the list :moyes8 Better luck next year lads, no tears before bed time please..
> 
> P.S: If I missed anyone out and you feel like you have a good claim, then PM Shep and I'll get back to you :moyes2


How come you put yourself at number 1 when you've been boring everyone to death all season with your Captain Hindsight "I was right about [insert banal opinion/prediction here]" every fuckern week? :darren


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

For all the shit I posted at the weekend, a villa draw or win could really make the last day of the league.

The weather is awful btw, villa have the (all be it long odds) outside chance.


----------



## CGS

steamed hams said:


> Are Rush/CGS looking forward to cheering on Villa tonight? :torres



C'mon Villa!!!




















:jose


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



CGS said:


> C'mon Villa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jose


Playing like shit so far. :hesk3 Somehow still level though.


----------



## Death Rider

Play better villa plz

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Andre

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Captain Hindsight >>>>>>>>> Captain I HATE LAMBERT every week









Come back Paul :jose

Anyway, it's not really hindsight when I already knew I was going to be correct 99.9999% of the time brodgers)...and sometimes you lot need a kick up the arse to be reminded what standards you should be aspiring to, rather than your poverty pub level posts that smother this thread.

In other news, it looks like the life plug is finally going to be pulled on our miserable season. At least the media won't be able to accrue footage of hideous 'Normal for Norfolks' face palming with seven fingers and crying from their fourth eyes. HA HA HA, unlucky lads. Now it's time to look forward to cheaper and far more affordable match tickets, a reasonable expectation of decent away performances and the opportunity to actually become competitive in a league again :mark: Hopefully we also blood some of the 2013 youth cup winning squad, such as the Murphys.

If the Mackems/WBA score finishes this way then that will be 37 points from 30 games for Poyet, which would have took them close to the top half over a whole 38 game season. That's incredible really when you think how bad they were in the first seven games before he took over. Couple that with the cup runs, vast improvement in playing style and limited budget, then oyet definitely deserves a mention for MOTS.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

slow play, wasting of chances, no real creativity

i thought bobby was managing in turkey?


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

hmm 0-0 at HT. aceventurasoyouretellingmetheresachance.gif


----------



## united_07

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*






tells the bbc journalist his question is stupid, and gets the sky journalist to apologise for asking a question :lmao

Hopefully an announcement will be made soon.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Here in Manchester one in three people has a City shirt.

Guess what's gonna happen. :brodgers


----------



## Nige™

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Just give them the title now. Season over with Sunderland winning too. Disappointed for Norwich. Good club but they'll come again I'm sure.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Andre said:


> If the Mackems/WBA score finishes this way then that will be 37 points from 30 games for Poyet, which would have took them close to the top half over a whole 38 game season.


Really? Wow. I honestly didn't realise his PPG was that good. 

As I already said in my mini-rant a few pages back I don't think he has been the MOTS, but I now concur he definitely deserves a big mention. I'm really intrigued as to how Sunderland will fare next year and whether Poyet can keep the momentum going, I suppose the one massive thing is that he won't have to get the squad out of a huge trough morale-wise which probably severely hampered any progression in the early days of his tenure this year.



Surely a draw here is the worst scenario for all parties? I suppose it keeps the last day at least moderately interesting, but I can't see City not beating West Ham meaning they'll likely finish point above Liverpool which obviously means just a win against Palace would have been enough; that must be absolutely soul crushing :favre. The eternity of piss-taking from other fans and the media just shouldn't be worth that 0.0000001% chance a draw would give them of winning the title.


oh actually fuck that Dzeko just scored :clap.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



RM Dandy said:


> Guess what's gonna happen. :brodgers


:brodgers


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Dzeko is so good. Still one of the most underrated players in the league. Phenomenal goalscorer.


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Steve Gerrard, Gerrard
He slipped on his fucking arse
And gave it to Demba Ba
Steve Gerrard, Gerrard.

What a chant. One that will haunt the cunt.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

always believed in you edin xx


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

:heskeymania

Unlucky Squid.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Yaya is ridiculously good.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*

Can Toure do any wrong?

The Yaya version of course.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*










there is no better midfielder in the world than yaya toure. just ridiculous.


----------



## Vader

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



RM Dandy said:


> Here in Manchester one in three people has a City shirt.
> 
> Guess what's gonna happen. :brodgers


This is incorrect.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*

RAWK delivers again:



> City fans are absolute fuckin whoppers aren't they.
> 
> Singing about Gerrard when they've got some boss players like Silva, Toure, Kompany, Aguero etc. who they could be singing about. Because if they win the title, it will be those players who will be the reason, not a slip by Gerrard.
> 
> Add that to the fact they can't even fill that stadium in the middle of a title race
> 
> They are an embarrassment from top to bottom





> City bought the league, if we finish second technically we've won it





> I have no doubt maureen has had a word in Bertrands ear to play that badly, the FA really need to investigate


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAYA*

At least Chelsea officially can't win the league now.

:brodgers


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: YAYA*

Yaya >>> Suarez


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAYA*



Brickhouse said:


> Yaya >>> Suarez


Yaya is a great player but Suarez has been better this season.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*

CM Styles > > > Brickhouse


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*



Brickhouse said:


> Yaya >>> Suarez


first good post you've made m8


----------



## jammo2000

*Re: YAYA*

one thing city should no for life. is with the history off liverpool football club. it is not over until it is over. i stand by it even now because only real fans will do this and that is no matter what the distance is no matter how hard it is and no matter how impossible it is i will never give up hope. and this is something i noticed the city fans did. they drew against sunderland and it was over. all the city fans were claiming it was done hahahah pathetic yes there is humble pie and yes maybe egg on our faces if lfc fail to win the league but as part off a great club we believe no matter what just go back to 2005 and yes i was there we carried the chanting on at half time and i still felt we could win the game in istanbul.

i still feel even now there will be an upset. if i felt different what would be the point in supporting my club. real fans carry on believing and i am calling it now there is one more twist. if lfc do not win the league mods ban me. but anyone who leaves negative feedback to my post should also be banned. come on show the negative . 

city are losing on sunday 1-0 from an andy carroll goal.


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

Just need Liverpool to win and Citeh to draw with a late equaliser. The trolling and subsequent Liverpool fan rage would be absolutely unprecedented, completely off the charts with a 10 on the tiltometer. 

By the way, what do we all reckon as far as wmots is concerned, aka worst manager of the season?

For me:

1) The Moyesiah

2) Cautious Chris Hughton

3) FUTURE UNITED MANAGER (wished by some in here) OGS

4) Paulo the dictator

5) Ian LOLloway (#top bantz, etc)


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*



jammo2000 said:


> one thing city should no for life. is with the history off liverpool football club. it is not over until it is over. i stand by it even now because only real fans will do this and that is no matter what the distance is no matter how hard it is and no matter how impossible it is i will never give up hope. and this is something i noticed the city fans did. they drew against sunderland and it was over. all the city fans were claiming it was done hahahah pathetic yes there is humble pie and yes maybe egg on our faces if lfc fail to win the league but as part off a great club we believe no matter what just go back to 2005 and yes i was there we carried the chanting on at half time and i still felt we could win the game in istanbul.
> 
> i still feel even now there will be an upset. if i felt different what would be the point in supporting my club. real fans carry on believing and i am calling it now there is one more twist. if lfc do not win the league mods ban me. but anyone who leaves negative feedback to my post should also be banned. come on show the negative .
> 
> city are losing on sunday 1-0 from an andy carroll goal.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Put the Stella down, stop punching your wife and accept it is over.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAYA*

Di Canio might win it for me just by being absolutely bat shit insane.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAYA*

Liverpool wives, run for your lives.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAYA*

I would have given PFA to Yaya over Suarez as well.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: YAYA*



Vader said:


> CM Styles > > > Brickhouse


Getting the community reputation in

:bark


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*

https://vine.co/v/M6FA9vXOXKg


----------



## CGS

*Re: YAYA*



Andre said:


> Just need Liverpool to win and Citeh to draw with a late equaliser. The trolling and subsequent Liverpool fan rage would be absolutely unprecedented, completely off the charts with a 10 on the tiltometer.
> 
> By the way, what do we all reckon as far as wmots is concerned, aka worst manager of the season?
> 
> For me:
> 
> 1) The Moyesiah
> 
> 2) Cautious Chris Hughton
> 
> 3) FUTURE UNITED MANAGER (wished by some in here) OGS
> 
> 4) Paulo the dictator
> 
> 5) Ian LOLloway (#top bantz, etc)


Defo :moyes2. is there a good record the guy didn't break? Di Canio is surely #2 though just because like Hamada said he was bat shit crazy :lol

As for the title race, I just hope West Ham don't go all QPR on City on the final day, i've come to terms with City winning the title, the last thing we need now is for them to begin to fuck up and give us any hope before going all AGUERRROOOOOO on us :moyes1


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: YAYA*

Poor Vader


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAYA*



Rockhead said:


> I would have given PFA to Yaya over Suarez as well.


Don't forget Suarez missed the first 5-6 games this season yet has scored 31 goals and assisted 12. Most goals and assists in the league. Yaya has been great as well though.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*



Andre said:


> Just need Liverpool to win and Citeh to draw with a late equaliser. The trolling and subsequent Liverpool fan rage would be absolutely unprecedented, completely off the charts with a 10 on the tiltometer.
> 
> By the way, what do we all reckon as far as wmots is concerned, aka worst manager of the season?
> 
> For me:
> 
> 1) The Moyesiah
> 
> 2) Cautious Chris Hughton
> 
> 3) FUTURE UNITED MANAGER (wished by some in here) OGS
> 
> 4) Paulo the dictator
> 
> 5) Ian LOLloway (#top bantz, etc)


Lambert in the top 5 for me. I don't want him sacked anymore though because for a club like Villa it's just pointless and player power runs wild if they know the manager will always be sacked before they can decline them a new contract. Might be ok for Chelsea to sack Ancelotti/RDM early etc. because the next manager is always going to have money to bring in new players.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAYA*



Andre said:


> Btw anyone who fancies making a bit of coin might want to lump onto a Mackems/WBA draw. That result will relegate us for all intents and purposes. Shades of Denmark/Sweden in Euro 2004.


*Wall of shame pls.*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAYA*

Nobody better put Pepe Mel on that list because, well....











:wilkins


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*



Brickhouse said:


> Poor Vader


Thanks for the sympathy bro. I've had a tough time lately so I'm glad you're thinking of me. Thumbs up!


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAYA*



Hamada said:


> Nobody better put Pepe Mel on that list because, well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wilkins


*Agreed. Those legs in the background are :moyes1*


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

Of course he's top five for you Hams, I'd be surprised if he wasn't pushing Moyes for number one on your list.

Lambert definitely has underachieved a little bit for Villa whilst the fitba under him is fairly dire. On the other hand (a Norfolk hand at that) he has kept Villa up and stuck to his guns with the youth movement. Lerner is the biggest culprit, as is ashley at the toon and Jeremy Peace at WBA.

Speaking of Peace, what exactly was the point of sacking Steve Clarke? (as we all rightly said last year, apart from Hamada, lol). That's not a dig at Pepe Mel, but the concept that WBA will continue to struggle without significant investment remains true. They've had a £5 million net spend over the past two seasons, which is ridiculous and less than some championship clubs spend. Selling Shane Long for £7 million and failing to replace him with a decent permanent signing was also a massive piss take from Peace and a huge insult to WBA fans.

Oh and Seabs, now you know why I don't bet :draper2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAYA*



Destiny said:


> Don't forget Suarez missed the first 5-6 games this season yet has scored 31 goals and assisted 12. Most goals and assists in the league. Yaya has been great as well though.


I know. But 20 goals (along with 8 assists) is great for a midfielder. He is probably the best midfielder in the world right now. His 20 goals this season is even remarkable when you consider how much less he used to score prior to that. An integral part of the team, a beastly presence in midfield. Its glorious watching him go forward. Suarez has had a great season of course, but I just generally like midfielders, and feel like scoring goals isn't the end all be all to what should decide PFA. 

I'll be nice and not mention that Suarez's goals mostly came against weaker opposition. :suarez2

I don't mind that Suarez got it though, at least he'll get some "title" this season. :suarez1


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAYA*






*This is amazing. Sagna might be the best. What the fuck comes out of Jenkinson's mouth on the first one I will never know.*


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAYA*

Tbh, Andre, I think it was the pressure after coming out of the blocks reasonably well (beating Utd at OT, practically beating Chelsea apart from that cunt Marriner bottling it hard) and then the results tailed away and the upper echelons thought the grass was greener on the other side - tbf, the team was stagnating and Clarke was really stubborn and refused to changed the team which probably became the final straw. I actually like what Mel's done to the side thus far, but again, it's going to be hard for any manager to come into that WBA dressing room with essentially no transfer or wage budget and a lot of the team at proper Championship standard - Ridgewell, Reid, Popov, Lugano to name a few. If Mel stays on, and I hope he will, the first thing he needs to sort out is the defence.

McAuley is really getting on and can't be relied on to prop up the defence with Olsson next year. Popov can fuck off, as can Ridgewell, who really isn't Prem standard and it shows. Reid is past it and WBA need a back up RB to Billy Jones that doesn't get gassed after 10 minutes. Also Mel would basically need to bite the bullet and play Berahino as the striker instead of trying to work out some kind of hybrid half and half with Anichebe and Vydra. Berahino is probably the biggest talent to come out of WBA's system in donkey's years and trying to use him as an impact sub or out of position isn't going to work. 

Channeling my inner Andre. Dem paragraphs :moyes1


----------



## TheJack

*Re: FOR SALE: ONE SLOVAKIAN. FIVE QUID OR BEST OFFER.*



Slient Alarm said:


> Steve Gerrard, Gerrard
> He slipped on his fucking arse
> And gave it to Demba Ba
> Steve Gerrard, Gerrard.
> 
> What a chant. One that will haunt the cunt.



Just when you thought it couldn't get any better, it does...

_
Now this is a story all about how,
Gerrard slipped up and hit the ground.
So I'd like to take a minute to laugh at that fool,
I'll tell you how he became the Self Seeking Git from Liverpool.

In West Inbred Scouserland, playing games,
Acting like the big man, swaggering, most of his days.
Went on a winning streak, 10 in a row,
To the top if the league with four games to go.
When they won against City, they were feeling the joy,
Gerrard put in place his attention seeking ploy,
He huddled up with his team mates, a group of bellends.
And shouted up to the camera that "We Go Again".

Their next game was Chelsea, and as it drew near,
The papers showed us photos of his cries and his tears.
He could have given Liverpool reason to cheer,
But he thought "Nah, forget it"
"I'll just slip up here!"

Then. The. Dream fell apart when Gayle scored at 88',
And the tyre nicking scumbag learned the hard way;
Never count your chickens, that's the golden rule!
You Self Seeking Git from Liverpool. _


Creds to Redcafe. My stomach hurts so bad from laughing and I cant stop crying.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*



Andre said:


> Of course he's top five for you Hams, I'd be surprised if he wasn't pushing Moyes for number one on your list.
> 
> Lambert definitely has underachieved a little bit for Villa whilst the fitba under him is fairly dire. On the other hand (a Norfolk hand at that) he has kept Villa up and stuck to his guns with the youth movement. Lerner is the biggest culprit, as is ashley at the toon and Jeremy Peace at WBA.


I'd love Lambert to do well here, I don't have an agenda against him. I actually find him likeable unlike







Not sure what Lerner has done wrong. He is a class act imo who just isn't as rich as Roman or Sheikhy. And even if he was he wouldn't be obliged to put £50m of his own money in each season. Just a bunch of Villa mongs who talk against Lerner like he owes them something. He's not a media whore chairman, and he's implemented some good things at the club like end to end home fans at Villa Park.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAYA*

If you think steamed hams is against Lambert, you should hear some Villa marks on the Football phone in on BBC WM every night. Dat rage.


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

That is fantastic :lmao

Gerrard will never live this down. This will torture his soul until the bitter end :stevie

Oh and Hamada, I just hope we can all that Jeremy Peace is a cunt. Peace OUT, war IN!


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

Lerner definitely could invest a lot more in Villa. They have been a selling club for years under him and it's really showing now. The main reason that he hired Lambert was due to his reputation of being fantastic working with a small budget. Looking at where Villa were a few years ago, the following regression should absolutely not be accepted, especially during a time when the premier league tv rights money is at extraordinary levels.


----------



## Hamada

Andre said:


> Oh and Hamada, I just hope we can all that Jeremy Peace is a cunt. Peace OUT, war IN!



Agreed. How he thinks that defence can withstand the Prem's best game after game is stupid. Can't rely on Foster to GOAT every game and save everything.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAYA*

Watching the Everton End Of Season Award ceremony right now and Bill Kenwright is talking about how Lukaku signed.

Bill called up Chelsea at 5pm on the last day of the window to sign Demba Ba and they told him that he isn't available but Romelu Lukaku is available :lmao


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAYA*

Chuffed to bits we've pulled that off! What a miracle!


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAYA*

I dunno why people are still saying the slip cost us the league, because I believe that even if Gerrard didn't slip, we would still lose the game. The whole team just wasn't there that day.

:moyes8


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAYA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Watching the Everton End Of Season Award ceremony right now and Bill Kenwright is talking about how Lukaku signed.
> 
> Bill called up Chelsea at 5pm on the last day of the window to sign Demba Ba and they told him that he isn't available but Romelu Lukaku is available :lmao


I guess by that time he had already told Mourinho he wanted out and Mourinho being Mourinho took it as a grudge rather than trying to convince him he'd get games.

Saying that, I still think this Everton loan was good for him. Still has a lot to learn, but he is a lot better than he was when he finished up at West Brom.



GoldenSilver said:


> I dunno why people are still saying the slip cost us the league, because I believe that even if Gerrard didn't slip, we would still lose the game. The whole team just wasn't there that day.
> 
> :moyes8


It IS why you lost the league. It was the moment that changed the match and the destiny of the league title. We don't know whether you would have lost, won or drawn had the slip did not occur. But we know that the slip led to the goal, so we have to go with what actually happened. Fachts.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAYA*



Joel said:


> Saying that, I still think this Everton loan was good for him. Still has a lot to learn, but he is a lot better than he was when he finished up at West Brom.


True. To be honest, I think he woulda been in the bench for most games if he stayed with Chelsea. Not sure why.




Joel said:


> It IS why you lost the league. It was the moment that changed the match and the destiny of the league title. We don't know whether you would have lost, won or drawn had the slip did not occur. But we know that the slip led to the goal, so we have to go with what actually happened. Fachts.


Well.. after you said it like that..

:bron3


----------



## obby

*Re: YAYA*



Destiny said:


> At least Chelsea officially can't win the league now.
> 
> :brodgers


Fuck this fact. No idea who I want to win out of the remaining two.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAYA*

He wouldn't have gotten the confidence from Mourinho that has been given to him by Martinez. Maybe eventually he would have forced Torres and Ba out the way, but he got no indication that was possible if you look at the team selection from the first few games that he was here. So I still think the Everton loan was better for us and Lukaku long term (well, that us mention is only if he stays which isn't a certainty right now).


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*

stupid sexy torres

ruining everything

inter better take him off our hands or imma be pissed


----------



## Shepard

*Re: YAYA*

Larsson's pass for Borini's goal was sexual like. Gus is pretty sexual too. Cattermole as well. 

Also how can you not love this adorable bastard:












> Gallowgate ‏@GaIIowgate 14m
> 
> @JozyAltidore As you're replying to everyones tweets. What do you make of #NUFC making you look like Didier fucking Drogba you fat shit cunt
> 
> Jozy Altidore ‏@JozyAltidore 13m
> 
> @GaIIowgate I would say thanks, duh.


Would love him to come good next year. unlikely but it'd be class. At least he has #topbantz


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAYA*

:jt

DOZY wins the #bantz :brodgers


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

2 goals in 55 prem appearances for DOZY. That's a ratio of 1 goal per 27.5 games. STRONG statistics :banderas I reckon an average league two brick shit house clogger could have managed that record.

The amazing thing is that DOZY had an incredibly similar miss against Cardiff earlier this season:










One of those where the old "he couldn't do that again if he tried" cliche is rolled out, but clearly DOZY doesn't need to try.

Top #bantsz from Dozy btw. I just hope he manages to hit the target when he tries to shag that blonde lass, probably stick it in her arse by accident. Any hole is a goal, I guess...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAYA*










He thought he had finally won it, the fucking fanny :lmao.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*

Silent alarm with the ultimate jinx as stewie downing sets up carroll for a superb hat trick.


----------



## EGame

*Re: YAYA*

Embarrassing as fuck really.

Only a dunce like Gerrard would breakdown and celebrate winning the league when there was still a handfull of a games left to go. 

Seriously you would never see that from any player from any team who were in contention for a title.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAYA*

You have to excuse him. He DESERVES to win the title, so it's all cool.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*

i deserve a ferrari

and a private island

and a relationship with jenna coleman

you know what, fuck the first two, the third would make me the happiest person on earth


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: YAYA*



Shepard said:


> Larsson's pass for Borini's goal was sexual like. Gus is pretty sexual too. Cattermole as well.
> 
> Also how can you not love this adorable bastard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love him to come good next year. unlikely but it'd be class. At least he has #topbantz



damn.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

*Re: YAYA*



Slient Alarm said:


> He thought he had finally won it, the fucking fanny :lmao.


With posts like these it's almost like you wank it nightly to the thought of Gerrard never winning the league...














































...


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAYA*



Liam Miller said:


> Silent alarm with the ultimate jinx as stewie downing sets up carroll for a superb hat trick.


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAYA*

couldn't have happened to a bigger bunch of kents than STEVIE ME and Suarez :banderas


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAYA*

Gerrard didn't only cry about winning the title vs Man City, but he mostly cried for the 96.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAYA*

Why did he cry against Palace then?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*



GoldenSilver said:


> Gerrard didn't only cry about winning the title vs Man City, but he mostly cried for the 96.


uh huh


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAYA*

He lost his cousin at Hillsborough. Obviously the win played a part, but he was emotional for several reasons on the day.


----------



## Boo Radley

*Re: YAYA*

As a West Ham supporter, the last game is a win, win situation, for me. If West Ham get a result, great! If we dont, we're still staying up . I'm an old school supporter and remember the day when we relegated Man City and stood at the end chanting "you'll be back next year!" Despite the money men getting involved these days, I still have a soft spot for Man City and would be happy to see them win the league. Cant abide the fucking glory hunter City fans but the neither can the real City supporters either. Liverpool I find hard to like. Yes the Hillsborough disaster was a major tragedy and I have the utmost respect and sympathy for those involved and their families and friends. I have no time for the hooligans who got us kicked out of Europe for 5 years though, around the same time, the only time West Ham qualified for the European Cup.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAYA*

Going back to the Yaya/Suarez discussion earlier, I have no problem with Suarez winning it. Gerrard in 2nd over Yaya on the other hand, LMAO.


----------



## Nov

*Re: YAYA*

i like liam miller's thinking. carroll and downing to win pool the title.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*



Hank Scorpio said:


> With posts like these it's almost like you wank it nightly to the thought of Gerrard never winning the league...


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*

You do all realise he was poked in the eye by Sakho's thumb don't you?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAYA*



Shepard said:


> Larsson's pass for Borini's goal was sexual like. Gus is pretty sexual too. Cattermole as well.
> 
> Also how can you not love this adorable bastard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love him to come good next year. unlikely but it'd be class. At least he has #topbantz


The Drogba one! :lmao


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAYA*



Kasabian said:


> You do all realise he was poked in the eye by Sakho's thumb don't you?


:fergie


----------



## haribo

*Re: YAYA*






Mozza's Monday night


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAYA*

Funnily enough I did turn it off when they went 3-0 up and I just used the chatbox to keep up with the score as I was worried that I'd jinx it if I turned it on. :lmao


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAYA*



Baines On Toast said:


> Why did he cry against Palace then?


Because we were so close to the title but lost it. Also, I didn't say the only reason he cried was for the 96, he also had tears for clearing up a massive match vs City (And an opportunity to win the title.) Heck, every player would cry after the Palace game. You come so close to the title but at the end losing it (And the way we drew that match) can be very tough.

Though it's not impossible for us to become champions this season as this is football and nothing is certain until it is certain.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: YAYA*

I didnt cry after the CP game myself...almost after the Chelsea game though...D:

We need to sign 2 solid defenders and a midfielder in the summer. Will be hard with the world cup, although Brendan knows what to do.


----------



## Atletichampiones

*Re: YAYA*

Liverpool lol what a joke job hope they don't come knocking form Cholo Simeone in the summer, well done Man City but Premier League is a poor league as we showed it was when we cruised to a win at Stamford Bridge last Wednesday.


----------



## Destiny

*Re: YAYA*



Atletichampiones said:


> Liverpool lol what a joke job hope they don't come knocking form Cholo Simeone in the summer, well done Man City but Premier League is a poor league as we showed it was when we cruised to a win at Stamford Bridge last Wednesday.


:duck


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: YAYA*

Interesting. I hope liverpool dont go in for Simeone either, dont want him.

La Liga is not a better league necessarily and because Atl beat one english team, doesnt mean they could beat all of them twice a season and cruise to an easy league win...


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*



Atletichampiones said:


> Liverpool lol what a joke job hope they don't come knocking form Cholo Simeone in the summer, well done Man City but Premier League is a poor league as we showed it was when we cruised to a win at Stamford Bridge last Wednesday.


you own 6 of your players. well done corporatletico


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAYA*



CM Styles said:


> I didnt cry after the CP game myself...almost after the Chelsea game though...D:
> 
> We need to sign 2 solid defenders and a midfielder in the summer. Will be hard with the world cup, although Brendan knows what to do.


Luis Alberto - £6.8 million

Iago Aspas - £7 million

Simon Mignolet - £9 million

Tiago Ilori - £7 million

Mamadou Sakho - £15 million

Joe Allen - £15 million

Fabio Borini - £11 million

Daniel Sturridge - £ 12 million

Philippe Coutinho - £8.5 million

Hardly a stellar record of spending money at Liverpool. £90m spent with maybe 3/9 good transfers made there.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: YAYA*

Hmm. I maintain what i said. Some signings were well worth it (Mignolet, Sturridge, even Coutinho to an extent). The £90Mil hasnt helped us to titles like City, because they have a lot more money. For the money we have, we have made decent signings.

Lets see how the summer window goes.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*

shhhh liverpool dont spend money shhhhhhh


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAYA*



Atletichampiones said:


> *Liverpool lol what a joke job *hope they don't come knocking form Cholo Simeone in the summer, well done Man City but Premier League is a poor league as we showed it was when we cruised to a win at Stamford Bridge last Wednesday.


:kagawa

:clap :clap :clap

those figures for :brodgers spending are a little Rafa like. Ilori for 7m? :lol


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*



Renegade™ said:


> :kagawa
> 
> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> those figures for :brodgers spending are a little Rafa like. Ilori for 7m? :lol


but he can run really quick!


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAYA*



Renegade™ said:


> :kagawa
> 
> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> those figures for :brodgers spending are a little Rafa like. Ilori for 7m? :lol


Sturridge for 12M tho :kobe10


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAYA*



Curry said:


> Luis Alberto - £6.8 million
> 
> Iago Aspas - £7 million
> 
> Simon Mignolet - £9 million
> 
> Tiago Ilori - £7 million
> 
> Mamadou Sakho - £15 million
> 
> Joe Allen - £15 million
> 
> Fabio Borini - £11 million
> 
> Daniel Sturridge - £ 12 million
> 
> Philippe Coutinho - £8.5 million
> 
> Hardly a stellar record of spending money at Liverpool. £90m spent with maybe 3/9 good transfers made there.


Sturridge, Coutinho, Allen, Mignolet and Sakho have been fine. Alberto is young, needs time. Borini is an okay 3rd option next season, Aspas is gash, and Ilori hasn't played so how can you possibly give any sort of judgement? :kobe



Renegade™ said:


> :kagawa
> 
> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> those figures for :brodgers spending are a little Rafa like. Ilori for 7m? :lol


21 years old, bought from a club that had him since he was 13, not sure how you'd expect him to go for peanuts. United bought Fellaini ffs, you guys can pipe right down :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*

Position	Club	Current Value	% Change
1	Real Madrid	£2bn	+4%
2	Barcelona	£1.9bn	+23%
3	Manchester United	£1.65bn	-11%
4	Bayern Munich	£1.1bn	+41%
5	Arsenal	£767m	N/A
6	Chelsea	£511m	-4%
7	Manchester City	£508m	+25%
8	AC Milan	£504m	-9%
9	Juventus	£501m	+22%
10	Liverpool	£407m	+6%

forbes' top 10 list of most valuable clubs.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAYA*



Rush said:


> Sturridge, Coutinho, Allen, Mignolet and Sakho have been fine. Alberto is young, needs time. Borini is an okay 3rd option next season, Aspas is gash, and Ilori hasn't played so how can you possibly give any sort of judgement? :kobe


Sturridge, Mignolet and Coutinho are the 3 good transfers I referred to. Allen and Sakho are both decent players but probably not £15m-quality players IMO. With Ilori/Alberto we'll have to wait and see but Alberto has been with the club all season and seen 144 minutes of Premier League football and Ilori has only played in 7 of Granada's 16 games since he got there so they haven't had great first seasons.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAYA*

Watching **** on SSN.

They can't be serious about this B-teams thing. They just can't.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*



Kiz said:


> shhhh liverpool dont spend money shhhhhhh












:terry


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAYA*

*I think it's hilarious that Danny Mills has so much influence on English Football. Sounds like they're creating extra spaces for them so at least other Football League clubs don't sound like they will hurt from it. Not sure how getting all our youth players to essentially play in the Conference will have a great effect though. Still they continue to not see the problem with creating great English Footballers lies well before players turn professional. They're much better off utilising the loan system better and getting proper competitive experience in the Premier League or Championship. Sounds like Danny Mills has just looked at what other countries who have better national squads and tried to copy their system. *


----------



## danny_boy

*Re: YAYA*

I fail to see how the FA or certainly ****, Mills, Rio, Hodgson etc can come up with the logic of "B League" = Better national team. How can those people who've been involved in the game for so long be so fucking blind? A panel of 10 year olds could come up with better solutions

What was it Bray Wyatt said about Farmer's burning there Crops?


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*

because as much as the fa would love to argue otherwise, they don't have a clue about how to actually properly grow and help nourish grassroots football. england is still years behind spain and germany in terms of practices and standards, going to a b team system isn't going to fix that. in fact, the bundesliga is moving towards the loan based system england has, and from next season is giving teams an option as to whether they'll continue with their b teams or not.

having players playing a level below league 2 and saying it'll help their development is nonsensical. how many premier league clubs have players are clubs of a lower standard than league 2 clubs? very few, if any. it's more ass backwards logic from a corporation that doesn't understand what they're meant to do or what they stand for.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAYA*



danny_boy said:


> I fail to see how the FA or certainly ****, Mills, Rio, Hodgson etc can come up with the logic of "B League" = Better national team. How can those people who've been involved in the game for so long be so fucking blind? A panel of 10 year olds could come up with better solutions
> 
> What was it Bray Wyatt said about Farmer's burning there Crops?


This honestly feels like the end result of some drunken discussion down the pub last Friday night. Like Seabs said on the other page it just looks like they saw that Spain or some other top national side have a similar structure to this and decided to try and copy it as closely as possible without taking any other factors into account (namely things such as every other top European team having a much better system in place at grass roots level which is where 95% of our problems lie). 

If you're worried about young players getting competitive football and want more English players at the top level then either put tighter caps on the amount of foreign players clubs are allowed to buy or put regulations in place to stop Premier League sides from stockpiling young players from all over Europe. Discouraging good youth prospects from going on loan to a Championship or top-end League One side and then forcing them to play at Conference level and claiming that it's helping them develop is honestly just utterly laughable. It really is.

The whole thing is just a completely half-baked idea so I'm expecting it to be in full swing as soon as possible.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*

The problem is at grassroots and younger players level of training and time.

It's seems they've took the easy option tbh.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAYA*



Liam Miller said:


> :terry


We bought Aguero, Kompany, Zabaleta & Hart for less the those two.. lol (Y)


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAYA*

This League 3 idea is just the completely wrong solution to a very real problem. The FA have just bent over to the Premier League. The conflict between their respective goals is never going to work out well for English football.

The Premier League rightly looks out for itself, but that doesn't mean they should gang up on The Football League. Clubs too have the right to look out for themselves and won't look to promote English players, just the best.

Southampton have shown what good coaching can do, plus a manager who is willing to give them a chance and is able to without the massive pressure to be successful. They're an example to show English players can develop into international players if given the chance by Premier League clubs having been coached well.

Changing the rules on EU nationals counting as homegrown after several years and increasing the number of English players in matchday squads is a better way to go.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAYA*

Surely more investment in tiers 3&4 will negate the need for tier one and two? 

•Area 1 - Inadequate and insufficient playing opportunities for 18-20 year-old elite players at top clubs. 
•Area 2 - Regulation of the player market in England is not effective in preserving the desired balance of British, EU and non-EU players in clubs. 
•Area 3 - Coaching and coach development, essentially at grassroots level, have not yet reached a satisfactory level and impact. 
•Area 4 - England lags behind in the quantity and quality of affordable grassroots facilities, particularly in the provision of all-weather pitches.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAYA*

Our football association is ran by idiots. Complete and utter fucking idiots. 

It's alright though we've got Aidy Boothroyd coaching our youth teams.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAYA*

Source.



> Daniel Sturridge's second-half strike against Crystal Palace on Monday has been ruled out in favour of a Damien Delaney own-goal.
> 
> The England international thought he had netted his 21st goal of the campaign as the Reds went 2-0 up at Selhurst Park.
> 
> However, the Premier League have now revealed that the effort has been given as an own-goal from Delaney.
> 
> Sturridge netted minutes before Luis Suarez added his 31st of the campaign to give their side a commanding looking lead.
> 
> However, with 11 minutes remaining Brendan Rodgers' side collapsed and allowed the Eagles to mount a spirited comeback to draw.
> 
> The point leaves Liverpool's title challenge on life support as they head into this Sunday's final game of the season.
> 
> The Reds need to beat Newcastle at home, while also needing West Ham United to take three points against Manchester City at the Etihad.
> 
> Find out all the latest Liverpool news and gossip here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The goal that was awarded to @LFC’s Daniel Sturridge during #CRYLIV on Monday has now officially gone down as a Damien Delaney own goal.
Click to expand...

Not sure if someone has posted this already, so sorry if someone did.
Though, on EPL's website it still says 21 goals for Danny. I dunno how I feel about this, but fair play.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*

lol @ B teams in league 3

everyone knows the real strategy to running a good football club is making a shady partnership with a top tier dutch club, shipping 474939393 players there, and waiting for them to turn into messi

duh


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAYA*

_*The only change at a professional level that I feel is needed is forcing Premier League teams to start at least 2-3 English players in any match. Too often good English players come through and have to play second fiddle to big money foreign signings. Say Cylne came through at Man City does anyone seriously think he'd be getting games and being able to develop at this rate? If you're saying to Premier League teams you need to start at east 2 English players per match then at least 40 English players will be playing week in week out in the League and developing. At least then players like Rodwell might have a better chance. Take James Wilson for example. How is having him play at a League 2/Conference level benefiting his development? It's no different to the current U21 league expect probably with even lower quality opposition. It probably also reduces the chances of a James Wilson going on loan to a Championship team and picking up valuable experience. Nobody can seriously say Danny Welbeck and Johnny Evans would have developed better playing vs Torquay than the teams they played against with Sunderland. What player has ever gone from League 2 to the Premier League? Playing football isn't the issue, it's playing football at a high level that allows them to develop. With the 2-3 English starters rule at least teams like Chelsea and Arsenal would be forced to invest more in English youth.

Like I said though the solution isn't at a professional level, it's at a grass-roots level where the development actually begins. *_


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*

i dont see why my team should be handicapped just because english players arent good enough to start based on merit

this is exactly the kind of crap that leads to a fucking 18 year old left back going for THIRTY MILLION POUNDS in the middle of a bidding war

seriously, does nobody see how absurd this is? A left back, a fucking left back, only 18 years old, on the sheer promise of potential, only some of which realised, being potentially sold for 30 million pounds, and earning a wage of 100,000 per week?

i like luke shaw. I think he shows good potential, but this is completely fucking bonkers. just because hes english


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAYA*

Let's say each team had to start 3 English players every game. The top teams (Let's say City, Chelsea, United, Liverpool, Arsenal) would each have to follow this and would need 4 English players (covering injuries) capable of starting at a first XI level. Who are the 20 English players good enough to start for these teams every week?

Looking at the Chelsea team:
Cech
Ivanovic Terry Cahill Azpi
Luiz Matic
Willian Oscar Hazard
Eto'o

How many English players could fill the 3rd English spot without weakening the team? Rooney or Sturridge up front, Shaw ahead of Ivanovic with Azpi at right back if we're looking to the future maybe?


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAYA*

I can see how B teams can work. I mean, for all the players who are over 20, they obviously want a place to shine, and the premier league is perfect, the top league. But if they can't have a chance to even get to the reserves for clubs, they can develop in B teams and if they show big potential they could be called up for the A/Original squads. If they want to develop English players, I can see how it could work.


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAYA*










Cmooonn, that wasn't an own goal, why do you have to bring it back to 20 :bron3


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAYA*



GoldenSilver said:


> I can see how B teams can work. I mean, for all the players who are over 20, they obviously want a place to shine, and the premier league is perfect, the top league. But if they can't have a chance to even get to the reserves for clubs, they can develop in B teams and if they show big potential they could be called up for the A/Original squads. If they want to develop English players, I can see how it could work.


If you're over 20 and can't even get even get consistent reserve-team football at ANY level of the game, the chances of you playing regularly at the top tier are virtually non-existent. Rickie Lambert and Dwight Gayle types who come from obscurity and jump from League 2/Conference football to the Premier League are one in a million.

That aside though, this is just how the current U21/reserves league system works. Players traditionally work their way up, impress in the reserves and then eventually get called up to the first team if they show some promise. B-teams won't change any of that apart from instead of playing at their current U21 level against other talented youngsters, they'll be playing much worse opposition in what is essentially the Conference. It just seems completely illogical and if anything creates more problems that it solves.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*

Gerrard
Hendo
Johnson
Flanno
Sturridge
Sterling

Plus incoming future GOATs form the underage teams

I would welcome that 2-3 English players per team rule :yum:


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*

@Tatters_ 1h
UEFA A Coaching License;

England; £2500-£3500
Spain; £435
Germany; 985.

says a lot. and then they complain there aren't enough top level british managers


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*



Kiz said:


> @Tatters_ 1h
> UEFA A Coaching License;
> 
> England; £2500-£3500
> Spain; £435
> Germany; 985.
> 
> says a lot. and then they complain there aren't enough top level british managers



Shocking price.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAYA*



Kiz said:


> @Tatters_ 1h
> UEFA A Coaching License;
> 
> England; £2500-£3500
> Spain; £435
> Germany; 985.
> 
> says a lot. and then they complain there aren't enough top level british managers


Yeah it's ridiculous the price of the courses here if you're solely responsible for paying for them. Luckily, a lot of good employers pay for you to go and get your badges, like mine.

With that said, the more you want to progress, you need to get into a club who'll pay the larger amount for you, unless you're minted of course!


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAYA*

i'll just leave this here 










Zaha's new sponser:lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*



united_07 said:


> i'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaha's new sponser:lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :torres

As alex awaits them sponsoring giroud.


----------



## MovedManc

*Re: YAYA*

Having B teams in the main leagues is just the FA playing directly into the hands of the bigger premier league clubs.
**** has even gone on record and said that he was asked by the big clubs about how they can strengthen their academy players and that's where this idea has come from

If they truly had English football (as a whole) in mind, then they'd limit the amount of young players that teams can send out on loan. This would mean that the young players face a choice of either going to a top club and not playing competitive football and going to a smaller club and playing.
Likewise teams would have to choose whether it's worth paying the wages of a player that possibly won't play.

This would mean more young players playing in the lower leagues naturally and if they do get bought by a bigger club then they'll get more money than just a nominal fee


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*

PENIS HOSE


----------



## Atletichampiones

*Re: YAYA*



CM Styles said:


> Interesting. I hope liverpool dont go in for Simeone either, *dont want him.*
> 
> La Liga is not a better league necessarily and because Atl beat one english team, doesnt mean they could beat all of them twice a season and cruise to an easy league win...


Don't want him don't be daft if he wins La-Liga and the Chmapions League he would of won every trophy he can with us, that is a astounding achievement compared to Rodgers what has Brenton done apart from bottling the league title away.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*

honestly, im not sure what premier league clubs even have to gain from the B team system


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAYA*



united_07 said:


> i'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaha's new sponser:lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*

I've a strong desire to see Atletico finish trophyless all of a sudden


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*

man, this is what makes people hate teams, the fans

if only there was a team that had no support, and that team would win all the cups and trophies

but unfortunately, wigan got relegated enaldo



also in lighter news, according to sport.es, barcelona has a list of 80 potential players on the market they may go after this summer. including possibly ramires for 30 fucking million euros :lmao


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*

I will not believe that rumour until I see it on Joal.com tbhendo


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*



Hamada said:


>


:moyes4



Kasabian said:


> I've a strong desire to see Atletico finish trophyless all of a sudden


:lol


----------



## Fanjawi

*Re: YAYA*



united_07 said:


> i'll just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaha's new sponser:lmao


Reminds me of this

















The all mighty Phillip Sheppard 

Heh.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAYA*



Liam Miller said:


> :moyes4


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*Re: YAYA*

Not sure if posted but


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: YAYA*

Isn't that girl supposed to have died? Or was it fake?


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAYA*

She didn't die.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*

Glad to see DeGea get our player of the year award from the fans and the players. Only person this season to come out of it with some genuinely great performances. We'd be lower than 7th without him. 

A positive hate-free post from me? There's a first!


----------



## ABK

*Re: YAYA*

Don't know if this has been posted or not..










:lol


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAYA*










:ti


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*

That can't be his bird?


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*



Vader said:


> That can't be his bird?


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*

Well I've got a better looking girl than a Premiership footballer. That's spectacular.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*

clearly shes only with you because shes heard about your WF fitba ranking


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*

I gave her a -3/5 on the scale and she was naked quicker than I could blink.

Being the founder of such a meaningful, life changing scale has clearly paid off.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*

I see 3 tits in that pic


----------



## wabak

*Re: YAYA*



Kiz said:


> I see 3 tits in that pic


:clap


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAYA*



Slient Alarm said:


> :ti


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: YAYA*






:lmao :lol :lmao

United fans showing extreme wits after a long year's silence


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAYA*

Ah, the Bishops. Cracking little pub that. That's all I took from that video!


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*



Baines On Toast said:


>


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAYA*

Hope Wigan go through over the two legs. Don't want QPR coming up.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAYA*

a nice comparison of Ronaldo's and Januzaj's first season in english football










Really hope van Gaal, if he is to become the manager, uses Januzaj as a regular starter, definitely the most threatening winger in the squad.


----------



## Hamada

*Re: YAYA*



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Hope Wigan go through over the two legs. Don't want QPR coming up.


:arry


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAYA*

22 offsides :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAYA*



Liam Miller said:


>


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*

Hams, why are you against me having a better looking girl than Young?

you dare to red rep me? You're scum.

I'm in tears now.

I hope Paul Lambert turns your mums arse into a catherine wheel!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAYA*



united_07 said:


> a nice comparison of Ronaldo's and Januzaj's first season in english football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really hope van Gaal, if he is to become the manager, uses Januzaj as a regular starter, definitely the most threatening winger in the squad.


Good to see you're not getting carried away.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAYA*

I'm already having FITBA withdrawal and its only the first Saturday without it. :moyes7


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*

Withdrawal already? It's only been three days since your new favourite team beat Aston Villa


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAYA*

I saw Andre's top 20 list and he pointed out I'd be higher if I posted about other teams that aren't United. Well, I did do that last season but this season being a total shambles and my growing dislike for Moyes and his deceitful lies turned my attention to United practically every week. However due to me wanting to progress higher up the prestigious list (it's prestigious as Andre officially made it) I'll discuss another team in this post... Derby County.

I really hope they win the play-off's in the Championship; besides Leicester, they've been the most fun team attacking wise this season and the job McClaren is doing has done wonders to this team, who were facing midtable mediocrity under Clough (who in respect did do a decent job and got the team playing some great football) however, it was McClaren that improved the team as a whole and got that winning mentality into the club. It would be nice having a team that plays some really good football and promotes youth from within to feature in the Premier League. That and for nostalgic reasons as I always had a soft spot for Derby when I was a lot younger as they were in the Premier League around that time.

I didn't know if McClaren would ever make it in England as a Manager despite being a good assistant to Alex Ferguson at United and I felt sorry for him when he took over as England Manager but when he dropped David _"I look better in a skirt that Victoria"_ Beckham I just didn't know if he'd ever get it right or if he'd bounce back from his mistakes. Never drop the man! He did a good job the first time around at FC Twente although that all went downhill last season where his team really struggled and were playing some abysmal football and conceding soft goal after soft goal. However, with Derby, it seems to have worked; the players are doing really well under his style and tactics.

Brighton are another team I don't mind going up or Wigan but no way do I want QPR to go up... such a waste of a team in the Premier League.

Come on Derby!


----------



## Zen

*Re: YAYA*

We're playing Cardiff for the final game, the bottom of the table. Which means we will probably draw 1-1


----------



## Kenny

*Re: YAYA*

is there any football at all on tonight? any league


----------



## Daiko

*Re: YAYA*



King Kenny said:


> is there any football at all on tonight? any league


Villarreal vs. Valecano @ 7:00
Inter vs. Lazio @ 7:45
Ligue 1 games @ 8:00


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAYA*



King Kenny said:


> is there any football at all on tonight? any league


For English football it's just League 1 and 2 play-offs all day. Peterborough/Orient on at 12, Preston/Rotherham at 5:15 and then York/Fleetwood in League 2 at 7:45.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAYA*

Why do most people seem to be against QPR getting promoted? I want to see them in the Prem next season, if only for the fact that I like Redknapp.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAYA*



King Kenny said:


> is there any football at all on tonight? any league


PNE in Play Offs at 5.15. Will be willing on my hometown boys along with Bad News Barrett & Cody Rhodes!



Saint Dick said:


> Why do most people seem to be against QPR getting promoted? I want to see them in the Prem next season, if only for the fact that I like Redknapp.


Overpaid arrogant tarts. Derby have been superb this season against the odds, playing some great football for the most part too. Redknapp's a cunt too, and so's his son. #AnyoneButQPR


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAYA*

Stuck some money on liverpool winning the league at 17/1 just in case, to soften the blow if it does happen :side:

edit: fuck, just realised if I would have put the bet on Liverpool beating newcastle and West Ham winning, instead of Liverpool winning the league, I could have got better odds enaldo


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAYA*



Saint Dick said:


> Why do most people seem to be against QPR getting promoted? I want to see them in the Prem next season, if only for the fact that I like Redknapp.


In addition to them being incredibly arrogant and spending obscene amounts of money on transfers and wages for very ordinary players, they're just another boring yo-yo London club who'll do absolutely nothing but clog up the Premier League. Also a much more expensive away game than Wigan/Brighton/Derby.

On the basis of this year Derby not only deserve to go up A LOT more than QPR do, but they'd also be a far more interesting prospect next season.


As an aside Coral also offering odds of 3/1 for City to beat West Ham (if you're a new customer, max bet of £10). It's only £30 profit, but better than nothing.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAYA*

Derby need to come up and they need to loan Bamford again.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAYA*

Question - Wasnt Citys FFP deadline Friday? anyone know the outcome?


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAYA*



wkdsoul said:


> Question - Wasnt Citys FFP deadline Friday? anyone know the outcome?


I'm guessing Uefa don't know themselves, the clueless jeb ends.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*



wkdsoul said:


> Question - Wasnt Citys FFP deadline Friday? anyone know the outcome?


monday now


----------



## Foreshadowed

*Re: YAYA*



Saint Dick said:


> Why do most people seem to be against QPR getting promoted? I want to see them in the Prem next season, if only for the fact that I like Redknapp.


Nice to see you again Ownage, didn't know you changed you username. I haven't conversed with you since the Wrestling Official Match Rating thread.

To answer your question, 1. Because they're a team full of overpaid wanktards, 2. They suck balls, 3. Redknapp isn't as over as McClaren, 4. _"Triffic"_ isn't popular anymore and 5. QPR suck balls.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*



Vader said:


> Hams, why are you against me having a better looking girl than Young?
> 
> you dare to red rep me? You're scum.
> 
> I'm in tears now.
> 
> I hope Paul Lambert turns your mums arse into a catherine wheel!


It was an accident :moyes1 it was meant to be a green rep.


































Or was it... :darren

Whatever the case, this brings back good memories of United 07 crying when I red repped all the Man U fans this after 1-6...



Spoiler: 1-6















Yup red football pic reps, those were the hardcore days on here. :dance

Don't worry though Man U fans, I've realised this season that I hate Liverpool more now. And no! It's not just because Man U did so shit this season. :hesk2


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*

I may have been drunk when posting that as I've no memory of doing so. Pic reps used to destroy my user cp. rush was the worst!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: YAYA*



Foreshadowed said:


> Nice to see you again Ownage, didn't know you changed you username. I haven't conversed with you since the Wrestling Official Match Rating thread.
> 
> To answer your question, 1. Because they're a team full of overpaid wanktards, 2. They suck balls, 3. Redknapp isn't as over as McClaren, 4. _"Triffic"_ isn't popular anymore and 5. QPR suck balls.


Competition for Sunderland's potential signings is why I don't want them up. They're able to offer London and more wages.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*



> jon flanagan ‏@jon_flan93 9m
> Me and the legend Cafu












:mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*

Good to see Cafu doing charity work.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*

I didn't know he signed for United :brodgers


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*



Liam Miller said:


> Good to see Cafu doing charity work.


:duck

i gotta say, united collapsing down the table has done wonders for their posters' BANTZ 

Woolcock was always good, but Vader is in Yaya-like form lately, and Liam and foreshadowed both stepped their game up


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAYA*















Thanks for all of the memories, yer big handsome lazy bastard. 










Errr, there isn't many other memories besides that selfie but what a selfie! xxx


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*Re: YAYA*






Not Premier League but Preston goal today in play offs. Sublime


----------



## Kenny

*Re: YAYA*

Lovely goal that. Sublime.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*Re: YAYA*



King Kenny said:


> Lovely goal that. Sublime.



It's even gone viral on Twitter and been posted on USA accounts like FoxSoccer. Deservedly so. If it was Suarez, Messi or Ronaldo it would be spoken about for weeks. I'm just glad I was in the stadium and saw it


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Not Premier League but Preston goal today in play offs. Sublime


absolute beauty that


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: YAYA*

Would love it if City lose tomorrow and Liverpool win


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAYA*



> Chelsea manager Jose Mourinho has hinted that Liverpool striker Luis Suarez was not a suitable winner of the Premier League's Player of the Season award and said he would have picked Manchester City striker Edin Dzeko to claim the prize.
> 
> 
> Both the Professional Footballers Association and the English Football Writers Association picked Suarez as their star of the season after his outstanding displays for Liverpool, but the outspoken Mourinho begs to differ.
> 
> "My player of the year would always be from the champion. Always a representative of the champions, so if the champion is Man City, I think I would choose Dzeko," Mourinho told reporters at Chelsea's training base.
> 
> "Why? Because he was the third striker in the beginning of the season, he was even behind his manager's first choices and when the team needed him, in crucial moments of the season, or because of [Sergio] Aguero injuries or because of [Alvaro] Negredo's little moments of lack of form, he made the difference.
> 
> "In this moment, I think he has 16 goals. Sixteen goals for the third striker is something spectacular, and not just that, the quality of his game.
> 
> "So if I would choose, and also the kind of player he is, he's not just a goalscorer, he assists, he plays, he behaves, he's fair, he doesn't dive, doesn't try to put opponents on the stands with accumulation of cards. I would choose Dzeko."
> 
> Manchester City only need a point to be confirmed champions, but should Liverpool find a way to win the title, Mourinho said he still wouldn't pick Suarez.
> 
> "If Liverpool are champions, I would go Steven Gerrard. Very good season, in a position where he is important for a team, where he changes his profile as a player, where he is not scoring so many goals as before because now he doesn't arrive in the box so much.
> 
> "He stays more in midfield, with a tremendous cold blood as a penalty-taker, which he had lots of them, but in every penalty he was there for the team, too, and some of them were crucial. I would go for Steven Gerrard."
> 
> Suarez has scored 31 goals in the league this season, 15 more than Dzeko and 18 more than Gerrard entering the season's final weekend.
> 
> "The profile of player that wins the player of the year is not the profile of the player that used to win in English football ten, eight, six years ago. It's not the same profile of player," Mourinho said.
> 
> "Everyone has his choice. You [the media], the players, everybody is free to choose. Luis Suarez is a very good player so they are not voting for a player who has no qualities, he is a very good player.


:duck


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAYA*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Not Premier League but Preston goal today in play offs. Sublime


Great goal that


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAYA*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Not Premier League but Preston goal today in play offs. Sublime


wonderful goal that


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*

dzeko coming to chelsea :mark:

while i dont necessarily agree with Maureen that the dzeko or gerrard are player of the year, i do think the best players, the real stars, are the guys who step up when the entire team needs them

so its probably yaya for me


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAYA*



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Not Premier League but Preston goal today in play offs. Sublime


I'd go as far as saying that's in the top 10 goals I've seen scored in the PL era. Top notch.


tbf I wouldn't mind us putting in a cheeky bid Garner in the summer if you don't go up. Always rated him since he effectively relegated us to League One during his Scunthorpe days.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben

*Re: YAYA*



UnbelievableJeff said:


> I'd go as far as saying that's in the top 10 goals I've seen scored in the PL era. Top notch.
> 
> 
> tbf I wouldn't mind us putting in a cheeky bid Garner in the summer if you don't go up. Always rated him since he effectively relegated us to League One during his Scunthorpe days.


Never even knew he played for Scunthorpe. Even so, he's a Preston lad and fan and don't think he would leave so easily


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAYA*

Special goal. The lad has always had ability.


----------



## scrapethattoast

*Re: YAYA*

amazing goal

if someone like rooney or suarez scored that.. imagine how much it would be replayed


----------



## __howdy__

*Re: JOEL IS AN UNCREATIVE HYPOCRITICAL RACIST TYRANT. also fitba and uk babes talk*



Shepard said:


> Hopefully this new thread coincides with the RISE OF SUNDERLAND (to 17th)


Just opened this thread to see if there was any fellow Sunderland fans, pleased to see this early doors


----------



## Renegade™

*Re: YAYA*



Joel said:


> Derby need to come up and they need to loan Bamford again.


why does it matter? Mourinho doesn't give youth a chance, you'll probably sell him for peanuts.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAYA*

There's a few Sunderland lads here actually. Probably the most outside the 'big' clubs.

Interesting to see if today is farewell to Johnson and Agger. I don't want to see either leave, but Agger seems to be on the outer and Johnson only has a year to run on a very high paid deal.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAYA*



Renegade™ said:


> why does it matter? Mourinho doesn't give youth a chance, you'll probably sell him for peanuts.


If that's the case then wouldn't it make sense to want Derby to come up so that Bamford can get Prem experience, hopefully prove himself, thus selling him for more than 'peanuts'?

No matter what angle you look at it, a Chelsea fan should favour Derby coming up and Bamford going on loan there again.


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: YAYA*

It doesn't matter either way because Chelsea spend big cash anyway. :brodgers


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAYA*

Top goal that. 



Vader said:


> I may have been drunk when posting that as I've no memory of doing so. Pic reps used to destroy my user cp. rush was the worst!


uwotm8. how dare you slander my good name (check your user cp now lad)


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

*Re: YAYA*

Thats a cracking goal


----------



## obby

*Re: YAYA*

Watching 3 games in a row tomorrow :moyes1


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*

Tbh Dzeko has missed so many chances this season. Obviously you do get your fair share of tap-ins playing for Man City. I wouldn't even put him in the top 10 Prem strikers. There I said it. :homer4


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAYA*



steamed hams said:


> Tbh Dzeko has missed so many chances this season. Obviously you do get your fair share of tap-ins playing for Man City. I wouldn't even put him in the top 10 Prem strikers. There I said it. :homer4


Dzeko isn't world class but he's definitely good. I don't care how many goals City scored this season, 26 in all comps from a rotation player is a great return. Still think Negredo's a better overall player but his form deserted him and Dzeko stepped up big time.

What's your top 10? Strikers better than him in the Prem are Aguero, Suarez, Van Persie, Rooney and Sturridge. There's a few other guys I'd put at a level similar to him but not 5 more who are head and shoulders above him.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*

Let's be real here

Not expected to mount a challenge, facing a large gap, went on an unbelievable run of form to finally get ahead only to just fall behind with one game to go
















But it's only 6 points, Joel, and I'm gonna beat you in Fantasy Football :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm

*Re: YAYA*

The nightmare is almost over. Just one more turgid performance to endure before Louis makes it all better again.

And this does not fucking slip now, City.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*



Saint Dick said:


> Dzeko isn't world class but he's definitely good. I don't care how many goals City scored this season, 26 in all comps from a rotation player is a great return. Still think Negredo's a better overall player but his form deserted him and Dzeko stepped up big time.
> 
> What's your top 10? Strikers better than him in the Prem are Aguero, Suarez, Van Persie, Rooney and Sturridge. There's a few other guys I'd put at a level similar to him but not 5 more who are *head and shoulders* above him.


Kun
Suarez
Studge
Negredo
Benteke
Long
Adebayor
Remy
Bony
Podolski
RVP

All better than him imo when fit. I didn't say head and shoulders above him. :hart And there's 1 extra there for good measure. :brodgers


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*

benteke, long, ade, bony, podolski and remy are not better players than dzeko.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAYA*

19 years ago I hoped the trophy would end up being lifted at Anfield while West Ham did us a favour against a team from Manchester. The dream came true that day and there were celebrations at Anfield. Let's hope it's the same today. Doubt it, but one can hope. It's just a pity Miklosko's not in goal for West Ham today!



PNEFC-Ben said:


> Not Premier League but Preston goal today in play offs. Sublime


Class. Had me rocking did that one. It had the Rovers academy teaching shining through in that.


----------



## Vader

*Re: YAYA*



steamed hams said:


> Kun
> Suarez
> Studge
> Negredo
> Benteke
> Long
> Adebayor
> Remy
> Bony
> Podolski
> RVP
> 
> All better than him imo when fit. I didn't say head and shoulders above him. :hart And there's 1 extra there for good measure. :brodgers


You are intoxicated. Do not drive for the next 3 days.


----------



## wabak

*Re: YAYA*

I think he's on a bit more than just alcohol.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAYA*



steamed hams said:


> Kun
> Suarez
> Studge
> Negredo
> Benteke
> Long
> Adebayor
> Remy
> Bony
> Podolski
> RVP
> 
> All better than him imo when fit. I didn't say head and shoulders above him. :hart And there's 1 extra there for good measure. :brodgers


Yeah I disagree with everyone on that list except for the 5 I already said. I'll give you Negredo as number 6 since I do think he's a better player when in form. Shane Long though? Gotta be kidding me. West Brom were retarded to sell him to Hull, he's a very useful player and I like him but he wouldn't start for any of the top 8 teams in the league (including Southampton because Lambert and Rodriguez > him). You could've at least put Giroud in there. He isn't as good as Dzeko either but he's better than Long.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*

No Borini or Aspas on the list :no:


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*



Kasabian said:


> No Borini or Aspas on the list :no:


I just listed some prem strikers who I think are better than Dzeko. Maybe there are others who I think are better as well. :brodgers

Kiz you are being fickle wasn't so long ago you wanted Dzeko out of Man City. I don't see how a couple of tap-ins against Villa change that much. :draper2 It's the usual "plays for a top club" must be one of the best mentality :woy and countless other past England managers have had, combined with populist score-sheet obsession.


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAYA*

Matt Le Tissier just hit the nail on the head with the B Team debate. Managers are under too much pressure to get results in the Premier League and most don't have the patience to give younger players a run. Rodgers, Martinez & Pochettino have tbf and they've shown they can develop young English players into international players.

Not English, but how did Pogba not get a crack at United, even through injuries? Maybe attitude but Rafael in CM ahead of him against us was mind boggling.

Managers have the right to do what's best for them and not for England, no argument about that. It's just this B Team is their solution. Phil Thompson also right about too many average foreign kids coming over who aren't much better, if it all than English kids and block their path.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAYA*



Nige™ said:


> Not English, but how did Pogba not get a crack at United, even through injuries? Maybe attitude but Rafael in CM ahead of him against us was mind boggling.


enaldo 

it was so frustrating, to see him putting brilliant performances in the reserves, along with ravel morrison but his situation was different, then come the weekend the likes of Park and, as you said, Rafael starting in midfield was just ridiculous. Think it was just Fergie being stubborn as Pogba hadnt signed a contract, he probably though it would encourage Pogba to sign, so he could play in the first team, but it had the opposite effect,


----------



## __howdy__

*Re: YAYA*



BkB Hulk said:


> There's a few Sunderland lads here actually. Probably the most outside the 'big'


Awesome, any guys from the SMB? I post there with the same username

Anyone think West Ham are gonna come through for Liverpool today or is it gonna be City?

Athletico can tie up La Liga today as well!


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: YAYA*



__howdy__ said:


> Awesome, any guys from the SMB? I post there with the same username
> 
> Anyone think West Ham are gonna come through for Liverpool today or is it gonna be City?
> 
> *Athletico can tie up La Liga today as well!*


No they can't, can they?


----------



## __howdy__

*Re: YAYA*

Oops my mistake, I forgot Barca is their final game, so in effect they can in Barca slip up


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

They can if they win and Barca drop points, incredibly unlikely though.

That list by Hams was very debatable, but having Shane Long on there had to be a fuckern jewk, surely? :lmao

*EDIT:*



__howdy__ said:


> Awesome, any guys from the SMB? I post there with the same username
> 
> Anyone think West Ham are gonna come through for Liverpool today or is it gonna be City?
> 
> Athletico can tie up La Liga today as well!


Oh shit...do you mean that you post on the LEGENDARY 'Ready To Go' forums? If you do, then I absolutely love the football paint thread. The forum is worth a read now and again because it's quite amusing, plus you have that nutter who loves KI!


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAYA*

*There's no such thing as an easy 3 points away from home at this stage of the season. Atletico at home to Malaga should be pretty comfortable. Barca winning away from home in this current form at this stage of the season isn't at all easy. Elche still need to pick up points to avoid relegation too which makes them very dangerous. Don't be shocked if Barca drop points.*


----------



## Green Light

*Re: YAYA*

I'm sorry I thought this was the PREM thread. Pls go with this Spanish nonsense.

Check it out - 



> Claims circulated on Sunday morning that loan striker Loic Remy had pulled out of the Magpies squad, meaning that his 27th and final game for the club was in last Saturday's home win over Cardiff City.


Looks like Remy has gone AWOL :duck


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAYA*

Now that we don't really have anything to play for I'm hopin Kalas in particular gets another game, possibly even an Ake or a Baker. Lampard is ill so we can't give him a proper last game if this is his final seaosn but Cole deserves one. This could easily be the last game for any of our strikers so I have no idea who to play, never seeing Torres play for us again would be a warm fuzzy feeling to savour. Van Ginkel starting a game after the season he's had would be good too.

Schwarzer
Ivanovic Kalas Cahill Cole
Van Ginkel Matic
Schurrle Oscar Hazard
Eto'o

Would suit me nicely.


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

Could you have been anymore patronising Seabs? Your post almost read like one of mine there :moyes4

As for today's EPL (eurgh at calling it that, but that's what it is, well it isn't actually because of the Welsh teams...) games I don't really care who wins the title, I just hope there are a fuck tonne of twists and turns. Citeh romping on to a 3-0 first half lead would be really really boring, although I'm sure Kiz won't agree. Hopefully either Liverpool win easily and Citeh scrape a draw with a late goal in second half stoppage time, or Liverpool are drawing in the same scenario before scraping a late winner. Excitement please.

Also, as far as what Nige said about managers giving young players a run, I do agree to a certain extent, but there are loads of other factors that come into play imo. We still don't produce enough talented young players at grass roots level in this country, although that is steadily being improved upon. Then you have to add in that when these technically gifted lads make it to yts/academy level a lot of clubs still opt for "big, strong and quick lads" over the ones who might be slight and not quite physically developed, despite being far more naturally gifted (although seeing the likes of Will Hughes at Derby is definitely promising for our game). The HYPE factor from the British media certainly doesn't help either, where a player with a couple of good games under his belt is expected to reproduce that level week in and week out at such an embryonic stage. That's far too much pressure for most players at such an early age. The media will more than likely hammer these same players later on when they don't fulfill the ridiculous expectations, which is just as sad. Then there's the British culture factor where lots of players are tempted away by going out on the piss and getting up to whatever with their mates (look at the difference between the careers of Giggs and Sharpe as an example of that, thankfully SAF got into Giggs' ear at an early age). We do have a big drinking culture in this country which is unlike a lot of other countries in Europe in terms of excess, so that certainly doesn't help either in terms of crafting _professionally_ behaving young players. Once you get through all of those filters and throw in the pressure that managers face which might put them off playing the youngsters, then you're not going to be left with a lot of quality options. Add in the cheap foreign imports and it's just one big clusterfuck. Saints are definitely an exception to the rule because they have an amazing academy and youth scouting set up, so they're always likely to produce quality. Nigel Adkins should also be given massive credit for blooding in the likes of Shaw and Ward-Prowse who hadn't even played any league games (to my knowledge) before instantly becoming regulars in the prem.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: YAYA*



Curry said:


> Now that we don't really have anything to play for I'm hopin Kalas in particular gets another game, possibly even an Ake or a Baker. Lampard is ill so we can't give him a proper last game if this is his final seaosn but Cole deserves one. This could easily be the last game for any of our strikers so I have no idea who to play, never seeing Torres play for us again would be a warm fuzzy feeling to savour. Van Ginkel starting a game after the season he's had would be good too.
> 
> Schwarzer
> Ivanovic Kalas Cahill Cole
> Van Ginkel Matic
> Schurrle Oscar Hazard
> Eto'o
> 
> Would suit me nicely.


Eto'o had a training injury apparently. Not really fussed about our lineup either. I agree on seeing Van Ginkel and Kalas get a game. I'm going to watch Chelsea on DVR, all about those City and Liverpool games right now.


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAYA*



Rockhead said:


> *Eto'o had a training injury apparently*. Not really fussed about our lineup either. I agree on seeing Van Ginkel and Kalas get a game. I'm going to watch Chelsea on DVR, all about those City and Liverpool games right now.


Ah, hadn't seen that. Not too bothered between Torres/Ba and we don't really have any younger guys to give a go unless we through Feruz in and I'm not sure it's the time yet.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*

I don't think it feels as HYPE for neutrals as 2011-12 because QPR were fighting for their lives, and as well as the title picture it was up in the air between Bolton and QPR for relegation. Not that I particularly like Bolton, and I know QPR got lucky with that ghost goal earlier in the season but damn Bolton got screwed over against Stoke on the last day. Wouldn't surprise me if some of their fans still feel sick about that.


----------



## Kiz

*Re: YAYA*



steamed hams said:


> I just listed some prem strikers who I think are better than Dzeko. Maybe there are others who I think are better as well. :brodgers
> 
> Kiz you are being fickle wasn't so long ago you wanted Dzeko out of Man City. I don't see how a couple of tap-ins against Villa change that much. :draper2 It's the usual "plays for a top club" must be one of the best mentality :woy and countless other past England managers have had, combined with populist score-sheet obsession.


that doesn't mean he isnt better than the players you listed. he's frustrating but he's still a very good striker.


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

Btw we're apparently announcing Malky Mackay as our new manager before/after today's game against Arsenal, such is the rumour that has been prevalent since Friday when Malky settled up with Tan. Our board have stated that there will be a big announcement today anyway...inb4 it's a switch and bait about a pre-season friendly against Real Madrid, or something daft like appointing Adams full time.

I wouldn't have been over the moon with Malky taking over Hughton last October/November (when we should have sacked him...actually I wanted him sacked in the summer of 2013, but that's against the point) because he lacks top flight experience. In that position we should have been looking to bring in a proven name with a good track record in terms of results and spending money on a big budget. 

However, as a championship club we wouldn't be able to attract many better than Mackay. He has great experience in the league, has experienced the playoffs, has won the league and knows who the best players are at that level in terms of the transfer market. Being a former Norwich captain and cult hero also works in his favour because the 'Normal for Norfolks' should all be on his side. He can cope with pressure because he was picking up points when tan was treating him like a prize twat and undermining him at every turn while he also knows how to reach a cup final and as a Norwich supporter that's something I've been craving for years. As a championship manager that would be a very solid appointment, if not exactly "exciting".

Neil Lennon was the other rumour but I would be surprised by that because he has an easy job at Celtic and would probably be sensible to wait for a cushty prem job. I'd also be dubious about his abilities to take us up because he hasn't managed in a competitive league before, despite having nicked some good results in Europe.

*EDIT:*

Our final prem starting XI for a while:

Ruddy; Martin (c), R Bennett, Turner, Olsson; Tettey; Snodgrass, Howson, Johnson, Redmond; Elmander.

Barring Elmander (and maybe Snoddy and Ruddy who could be sold) that looks like a team that's being prepared for a championship assault.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

*Re: YAYA*

City will wrap it up by half time.


----------



## Joel

*Re: YAYA*

Chelsea lads rejoice! Today we say goodbye to that son of bitch up front that has been posing as a striker for the last few years.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*



Kiz said:


> that doesn't mean he isnt better than the players you listed. he's frustrating but he's still a very good striker.


Fair enough, you probably watch him more closely than me so I'll accept this.


----------



## The Monster

*Re: YAYA*

Firstly thoughts go out to family & friends of 56 who died 29 years ago today. Rather poor that most grounds today aren't having a minutes silence before today games in remembrance of those people & events.

Today's Manchester United 18 is 

DdG
Smalling vida rio evra
Fletch Kagawa 
Adnan mata welbeck 
RvP 

Subs: Amos, Carrick, Cleverley, Lawrence, Young, Valencia & Hernandez 

Negatives are shinji in cm, no longer do olay defenders in cm we play attackers in cm now to. Shows how shit options are in that area that got shinji partnering fletch in there who was awful v Sunderland last weekend & Felliani made good impression v hull so much didnt make the 18 & clev hasn't featured since Norwich in giggs first game in charge can't even make starting 11 ahead of shinji & fletch & if need bring on a cm off bench carrick likely be the one we do. Dislike back 4 smalling at rb again rather Toni there & smalling played at cb really & evra starting last game along with vida & rio at this club as evra looks like about to join vida at inter for next season. Feel that be 4-4-1-1 shape but rather it was 4-3-3 with shinji & mata in 3 with fletch holding & adnan RvP & welbeck as front 3 bit doubt it.

Positives are DdG stays in goal while on that chuffed to bits that won end if season awards midweek, was banging on about him 4 years ago & how hope we signed him knew he be star back then. Lawrence gets a spot on bench who I hope gets some more mins later on in the game, the attacking side of that team looks pretty mouth watering watching RvP midweek looked so happy & refreshed seems like buzzing about summer now as LvG be with him during time with holland then likely be next mufc manager. 

Kinda feels odd end of season feeling that wont it over with nothing really on line or to celebrate & I hope that we wrap up luke shaw deal right after this game screw it generally screw it offer fee been working on it for few months now saints asked for cash of 25-30m we willing to pay it & wages shaw wants just do it after the game done. Really excited see how plays today wouldn't be shocked had a stormer if I'm being honest. Again Rooney heads off into workd cup not playing a lot game at end of season, lost his form & carrying an injury watching Gillette soccer early & debating if Barkley play as no10 instead of Rooney at World Cup if it were me I would play Barkley instead as no10. Also apparently Ricky van Wolfswinkel walked out of Carrow Road after being left out of match day 18. Not scored since opening day of season hasn't done business for Norwich & big fee least show up support team very disrespectable.


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

Snodgrass picks up the Barry Butler trophy and becomes POTS. Olsson second and Ruddy third. All deserve to be in the top three but I would have swapped Olsson with Snodgrass who was poor for the first half of the season.

Poor old Carlo Nash completely misses out :jose


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: YAYA*

City and Atletico's titles now, let's move on and focus on bigger fish to fry 


.. FA cup in 6 days :mark:


----------



## Xapury

*Re: YAYA*

Aguero to score a epic goal today :mark:


----------



## Boo Radley

*Re: YAYA*

Ideally, as an English West Ham supporter, I like to see West Ham beat City but Liverpool to lose as well, Suarez to lose the plot over it and bite someone/ be racist to someone, again and get suspended for the England game in the World Cup.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAYA*

skrtel can seriously fuck right off. 4th own goal for the daft cunt. Just shoot the donkey now.


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: YAYA*



Joel said:


> Chelsea lads rejoice! Today we say goodbye to that son of bitch up front that has been posing as a striker for the last few years.


recently i heard that torres has actually spent more time as a chelsea player than liverpool player

that really depressed me


----------



## Curry

*Re: YAYA*



reDREDD said:


> recently i heard that torres has actually spent more time as a chelsea player than liverpool player
> 
> that really depressed me


Jesus that's horrible. Almost as bad as Salah...

Schurrle for Salah and literally anyone for Mikel please.


----------



## obby

*Re: YAYA*

Skrtel :lmao

The way the grass is cut at southampton is fucking with me.


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAYA*

good decision ref......never a foul










fpalm


----------



## Silver C

*Re: YAYA*

I hope Luke Shaw does not do a rethink about the potential move to United considering how the first half panned out.


----------



## Boo Radley

*Re: YAYA*

Fight! Fight! Fight! BBC final score is hilarious now! Garth Crooks going mental and looks about to beat the shit out of Robbie Savage because Robbie said Liverpool's defense is crap. :lmao


----------



## DeanToon

*Re: YAYA*

Probably far to early to say so but Liverpool have had zero fight today and that was before City went 2 up. They have been awful. Glad, I'm not Liverpool's biggest fan anyway. Just seeing how lackluster they have been today is frightening. Cue us to fall to pieces in the last 20 and get beat 5-1.


----------



## obby

*Re: YAYA*

JUAAAANNNNN MATAAAAAA


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: YAYA*

1-1 Mata


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAYA*



DeanToon said:


> Probably far to early to say so but Liverpool have had zero fight today and that was before City went 2 up. They have been awful. Glad, I'm not Liverpool's biggest fan anyway. Just seeing how lackluster they have been today is frightening. Cue us to fall to pieces in the last 20 and get beat 5-1.


Another situation where we have a team playing with 9 behind the ball and we can't deal with it. Doesn't help that we gift goals away. Newcastle has had only the one chance, which was shot straight at Mignolet.


----------



## DeanToon

*Re: YAYA*

1-1 now. My Newcastle curse strikes. I wouldn't say 9 behind the ball first half. Gouffran, yes Gouffran, was dangerous every time going forward. 1 shot is more than any team with Shola Ameobi as your leading man, should ever get. 2-1. What did I say.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: YAYA*

12 more... :brodgers


----------



## CGS

THE DREAM IS STILL ALIVE

West ham 3 goals pls


----------



## DeanToon

*Re: YAYA*

Knew we would explode. Shola sent off, to be fair, was soft. What an end to the goal machine that is Shola's Newcastle career.


----------



## Brickhouse

*Re: YAYA*

Is anybody else irritated at how much these commentators are talking about the scant number of days City has topped the table this season? They had 2-3 games in hand for seemingly half the year and spent a great deal of the season in what was functionally the pole position in the league.


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAYA*



The Monster said:


> Firstly thoughts go out to family & friends of 56 who died 29 years ago today. Rather poor that most grounds today aren't having a minutes silence before today games in remembrance of those people & events.


Never mind "rather poor", it's an absolute fucking disgrace. No acknowledgement or silence at grounds is perhaps understandable (still poor form, but relatively understandable), but for SSN to not even mention it until (apparently) half-past two today really does take the piss. It really does. I'd rather it didn't turn into some sort of media circus but the literally non-existent coverage of what happened is an utter joke. RIP to the 56 who went to a football match 29 years ago and never came back.


Shame Liverpool chucked it away against Palace and West Ham haven't put up any sort of fight today, might have been in for an interesting last 15 minutes if this was still 0-0 or 1-0.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: YAYA*

Congratulations City. 

Enjoy Kiz.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: YAYA*










:brodgers

Heading to Town Hall to troll some City Fans.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*

Dowd you cunt.


----------



## obby

*Re: YAYA*

heh


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: YAYA*

Whilst everyone was going on about how Liverpool have the title in the bag for months, I was always assuring everyone that Liverpool will NOT win the league.

Rodgers won't win anything at Liverpool. Bookmark this post.


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAYA*



Liam Miller said:


> Dowd you cunt.


for giving 2 deserved red cards?



Baines On Toast said:


> Whilst everyone was going on about how Liverpool have the title in the bag for months, I was always assuring everyone that Liverpool will NOT win the league.
> 
> Rodgers won't win anything at Liverpool. Bookmark this post.


why would anyone bother when you'll make many more ridiculous statements in the various fitba threads? :banderas


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: YAYA*

Ugh. Gratz city, good season. Definitely the best in years, proud that Liverpool did so good and are back in the CL...


----------



## Baxter

*Re: YAYA*

Well done City.

Would have preferred Liverpool to have won but got a lot of time for City and their fans, they might be all moneybags now but for a long time they were right up there with us at the top of the comedy club division. 

Will be interesting to see how Liverpool and Gerrard come back from this tbf.


----------



## Black Jesus

*Re: YAYA*

Congrats City. They deserved it most with the way they played all season to be honest.

Beware Chelsea. Couple summer signings and Arsenal's quest for 3rd is on :brodgers


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: YAYA*

Well done Man City, league and cup double.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAYA*

*Ugh that muppet Skrtel costing me £840 :moyes1*


----------



## Nige™

*Re: YAYA*

Well done City, well deserved. Would've loved Liverpool to do it but City have been thoroughly enjoyable to watch, much to admire about the way they've gone about it. Pellegrini's a good guy too, glad for him as well.

Looking forward to seeing how the United & Chelsea rebuilds in the summer, Liverpool's additions for the Champions League. Should be a good summer period.


----------



## DA

*Re: YAYA*

Been a great season. Going from 7th to 2nd under a young manager in only his second season at the club. Huge growth in the likes of Hendo, Sterling, Flanno etc. 101 goals scored in the league.

I think we have like the second or third youngest group of players in the league so there is room for even more growth. Champions League next season too and we'll be starting the season with a team that is more used to playing with eachother than the one that started this season (Sterling now a first teamer etc)

Need a drastic revamp of the defense, however. Skrtel has been amazing in the last few months, and we probably wouldn't have been in the title race without him, but there is an inner donkey in there that is just dying to burst out at times. Glen is frustrating as fuck. Might be Agger's last season at the club.

Disappointing end to the season, but to go on an eleven winning run to even get into the title race is remarkable. All in all, the future of the club looks bright

Congrats to Man City. Deserved their title win and probably would have won it much sooner if it wasn't for all the injuries to Aguero


----------



## united_07

*Re: YAYA*

No Europa League :fergie

gives a chance to get rid of some of the deadwood, dont need as big a squad, sell the likes of young, anderson, cleverley, nani, buttner etc and get some quality in


----------



## Rush

*Re: YAYA*



Seabs said:


> *Ugh that muppet Skrtel costing me £840 :moyes1*


you bet on Liverpool to keep a clean sheet? you deserve to lose your money lad :brodgers


----------



## obby

*Re: YAYA*

Yeah, I'm glad that we didn't get europa. Certainly benefited the second place champions :brodgers

Really hope we sign Shaw in the summer.


----------



## seabs

*Re: YAYA*



Rush said:


> you bet on Liverpool to keep a clean sheet? you deserve to lose your money lad :brodgers


*Yeah but Newcastle without Remy :$*


----------



## Andre

*Re: YAYA*

Stoke finished ninth with 50 points. My word :wilkins

Congratulations to Pelle for a great first season at Citeh. For all of the bribes about budgets (Rodgers has spent a bit mind you), he has performed a very good job when you consider what he has achieved whilst changing Citeh's playing system with the high line and making them far more attractive to watch in terms of style. By doubling their trophy haul from the past five seasons in just one season he has performed as much as anyone could expect.

We have a HUGE rebuilding job this summer now. So much dross to clear out. If the next manager takes us straight back up then he will have performed a great job.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: YAYA*

No europa league, fucking get in.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: YAYA*



Liam Miller said:


> No europa league, fucking get in.


United coulda done with it, if there rumoured to be buying 4/5 players, extra fixtures help.


----------



## Gandhi

Really was hoping for City not to win, but ahh well congrats to them I guess.


----------



## Black Jesus

I believe 4TH PLACE ARSENAL should be added to thread title plz&thx


----------



## Renegade™

thank the Lord that Pool didn't win the league :fergie

so no Europa League, guess it's a good thing (wouldn't have minded it tbh).

new manager, sell Young, Buttner and Fellaini plz.

sign Shaw, Strootman, Kroos, Balanta and some amazing winger.

plz plz plz :kagawa


----------



## obby

fullham tho


----------



## Liam Miller

Renegade™;34073906 said:


> thank the Lord that Pool didn't win the league :fergie
> 
> so no Europa League, guess it's a good thing (wouldn't have minded it tbh).
> 
> new manager, sell Young, nani, cleverley, valencia, Buttner, Fellaini and maybe hernandez plz.
> 
> sign Shaw, Strootman, Kroos, Balanta and some amazing winger.
> 
> plz plz plz :kagawa



fixed.


----------



## Joel

This season can kindly fuck off. And I hope we torch all those midtable and relegation battling clubs that took points from us next season.

I hate everyone and everything right now.

Except Woolcock. He's a lovely man.


----------



## Liam Miller

Joel said:


> This season can kindly fuck off. And I hope we torch all those midtable and relegation battling clubs that took points from us next season.
> 
> I hate everyone and everything right now.
> 
> Except Woolcock.* He's a lovely man*.


Classic :wilkins


----------



## Phantomdreamer

Well done City, the best team always wins the league and this is no different. Was hard to say as a Man U fan but the table doesn't lie, also well done to Liverpool who fully deserved second and a champions league place.

Now get us a new manager in, personally i'd like to see us sign Kroos, Reus, Shaw, Seamus Coleman and a world class centre back. Probably wont get them but a guy can dream.


----------



## Rock316AE

At least we still have the 103 record :terry 

Congrats to City, deserve it. 

Next year, with one or two important signings, Chelsea's title. We're probably not going to repeat the exceptional record against the top teams but that's not where we've lost the league. Should be a great season next year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Good job City and all that shit.

Roll out the transfer thread now plz.


----------



## Joel

Phantomdreamer said:


> Well done City, the best team always wins the league and this is no different. Was hard to say as a Man U fan but *the table doesn't lie*, also well done to Liverpool who fully deserved second and a champions league place.
> 
> Now get us a new manager in, personally i'd like to see us sign Kroos, Reus, Shaw, Seamus Coleman and a world class centre back. Probably wont get them but a guy can dream.


The table is a whore and a whore tells lies.


----------



## DA

Rockhead said:


> Good job City and all that shit.
> 
> *Roll out the transfer thread now plz.*


Let me do it again :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Meh season. Credit to City for pulling it off. 

I wish I could enjoy the transfer season...but well, I already know how it'll go.


----------



## seabs

*Meh on Pelle having a "great" season. Too many faults on his end imo to call it a "great" season. 

Not fussed about no Europa. Benefits no matter what happened. No Europe will definitely help our league form next season and a nice FA Cup run would be welcome after so long without one. We'll still be able to attract top players without Europe for one season. *


----------



## Destiny

City deserved it, congrats to them. 

It was an entertaining season with the top of the league spot changing 25 times. A shame that we slipped up last few games but a fantastic season nonetheless as we achieved our goal. Great to be back in the Champions League but hope Rodgers makes some smart signings and adds depth to the squad. Need to keep it up in the league next season.

Will be interesting to see what Mourinho does with some of the strikers he has at Chelsea for next season. You'd think Torres just scored his last goal for them. Demba Ba isn't a prolific striker and Eto'o is too old.

United brang the LOLS this season, which made this season even more entertaining.

Looking forward to next season.


----------



## Cliffy

Lol at Garth crooks team of the season

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black Jesus

Mikey Damage said:


> Meh season. Credit to City for pulling it off.
> 
> *I wish I could enjoy the transfer season...but well, I already know how it'll go.*


You gotta BELIEVE ositivity


----------



## Redd Foxx

fuck this season


----------



## Rush

Seabs said:


> *Yeah but Newcastle without Remy :$*


:draper2



Renegade™ said:


> sign Shaw, Strootman, Kroos, Balanta and some amazing winger.





Phantomdreamer said:


> Now get us a new manager in, personally i'd like to see us sign Kroos, Reus, Shaw, Seamus Coleman and a world class centre back.


keep dreaming :banderas


----------



## obby

Renegade™;34073906 said:


> thank the Lord that Pool didn't win the league :fergie
> 
> so no Europa League, guess it's a good thing (wouldn't have minded it tbh).
> 
> new manager, sell Young, nani, cleverley, valencia, Buttner, Fellaini and *maybe hernandez plz.*
> 
> sign Shaw, Strootman, Kroos, Balanta and some amazing winger.
> 
> plz plz plz :kagawa





Liam Miller said:


> fixed.


_naaaaah_

nah

nah? :sad:


----------



## AEA

Congrats City


----------



## Phantomdreamer

Rush said:


> :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep dreaming :banderas


I will, it's what football fans do . I know we wont get them names but expect 2-3 major signings for Man U during this transfer window and a few other signings too, I wont get the ones I want but we will bring in major quality, that much im certain of.


----------



## Joel

People need to stop coming in here and congratulating a shit team like City, who are a complete embarrassment to have as champions of England and start congratulating Demba Ba.

City didn't win this. Chelsea threw it away, Liverpool picked it up and then Demba Ba ripped it away from Liverpool and gave it to City.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Brilliant season for Everton.

72 points which is now a Premier League record for Everton and would have secured 3rd place in the 2011/2012 season! 15 clean sheets & 39 goals conceded which is mighty impressive when you consider one of the criticisms of Martinez was that his teams can't defend. 

Ah well, some European football is back under the Goodison lights and another cup for us to have a crack at. Cannot fecking wait. 

The moment I really wanted to see Liverpool lose the title was when Brendan Rodgers started wearing the 96 armband. A disaster such as that should be kept as something for the city of Liverpool to fight for, not something for you to use for your own person gain. What a horrible man he is.

Oh, anyone want a scarf?


----------



## Andre

Seabs said:


> *Meh on Pelle having a "great" season. Too many faults on his end imo to call it a "great" season.
> 
> Not fussed about no Europa. Benefits no matter what happened. No Europe will definitely help our league form next season and a nice FA Cup run would be welcome after so long without one. We'll still be able to attract top players without Europe for one season. *


Completely disagree with this. You call it faults, but anyone with who has watched them closely would understand that he has changed a great deal at that club whilst achieving a fair bit. Mancini had them playing turgid fitba, but under Pellegrini Citeh have become incredibly exciting while winning two trophies. Not everything is going to run smoothly when you do that. He also made a brave decision when dropping Hart for a dodgy ressie keeper, but that only went on to inspire Hart to play much better when he was eventually recalled. He also made the correct decision to stick with Demi when he had a torrid time around December/January, but he did come good and proved that he was the player who's most adept at playing the high line for Citeh and in fact shined when given the chance to lead the line without Kompany. Having Aguero out for so long was also a big blow but Pelle coped with that. First time they reached the second round of the CL as well. Not exactly sure what else he could have achieved whilst evolving Citeh's system?


----------



## seabs

*City deserved it over the course of the season but they're not strong champions due to the lack of a really high quality team in the league this season. That City team wouldn't have won the league most seasons playing like that. But they did what needed to be done and that;s all that matters really. League title is a league title at the end of the day. They HAVE to realise there's a big improvement that still needs to be made to that team to follow this up because next season at least one of Chelsea, Utd or Liverpool will be coming back much stronger and will force City to perform better if they want to win the title again next season. Pellegrini's tactics have to improve and they have to add some genuine quality to their bench.*


----------



## united_07

I wasnt going to post anything Liverpool related, but then I saw this



Spoiler: spoiler













:lmao


----------



## Kiz

LET ME TASTE THE TEARS SEABASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

CHAMP14NS~!


----------



## reDREDD

Joel said:


> People need to stop coming in here and congratulating a shit team like City, who are a complete embarrassment to have as champions of England and start congratulating Demba Ba.
> 
> City didn't win this. Chelsea threw it away, Liverpool picked it up and then Demba Ba ripped it away from Liverpool and gave it to City.


also we did the double over liverpool and city

so we technically won the title afterall

i expect it to be delivered to the bridge any day now


----------



## Andre

What Pelle may or may not have to do next season is irrelevant within the discussion though. Based on this season he has done as much as anyone could expect him to do despite having to deal with quite a few difficult situations as a manager. "You can only beat what is in front of you", if we're rolling out horrible cliches...


----------



## Rocky Mark

why isn't Arsenal in the title of the thread ? I DEMAND IT!!!!


----------



## Destiny

Ramsey's goal............. WOW.


----------



## Black Jesus

:wall


----------



## Liam Miller

united_07 said:


> I wasnt going to post anything Liverpool related, but then I saw this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lol










:side:


----------



## Andre

Black Jesus said:


> :wall


Was going to take something very special to finally breach Ruddy's goal today. That finish was certainly fit for the task.

Would probably be going to the World Cup if he didn't have to play with a bunch of useless cunts (plus Snoddy and Olsson). Woy's blue eyed boy Ben Foster and media darling Fraser Forster will both go. Oh, how I will laugh if Joe Hart is injured just before the first game :banderas


----------



## Rock316AE

Joel said:


> People need to stop coming in here and congratulating a shit team like City, who are a complete embarrassment to have as champions of England and start congratulating Demba Ba.
> 
> City didn't win this. *Chelsea threw it away*, Liverpool picked it up and then Demba Ba ripped it away from Liverpool and gave it to City.


Looking at the record against top teams, we pretty much lost the title. You can't lose the league when you take 16 out of 18 points from the top 4, makes it much more frustrating but at least you know that there's a strong basis for next season. We'll do it next season, since 2006 I was never so confident about winning the league. 

Congrats to Big Pete winning his third Golden Glove.


----------



## reDREDD

cech won the golden glove?

sweeeeeeet


----------



## Andre

The golden gloves award can be amusing sometimes. Would be far more fitting if there was an award given to the best defence rather than just the keeper. Terry, Cahill and Azpi have been far more vital to Chelsea than Cech. Then again, I don't want to bring up the whole "clean sheets are fairly irrelevant in terms of defining a keeper's quality" argument again. Oh wait, I just did :martinez


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Disappointing we couldn't get that last win to top off the end to this season. But looking at things positively, If you had told me we'd have drawn at City, won at Chelsea and Man Utd and picked up two home wins on top of that to keep us up, I'd have laughed at you and asked for whatever it was you were smoking.

I went down to Wembley and had a fantastic weekend despite us losing. We took over London on that Saturday and Sunday, We scored first. It took two world class goals to beat us, the third was when we were chasing a late equaliser. 

Great end to the season.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

City might be the most likeable Champions in some time, as a completely objective neutral. 

Pelle, Yaya, Kompany, Zabaleta all seem like genuinely good guys, a rarity in modern football


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Well a season that was madder than Tom Cruise's favourite brush is finally over. Liverpool will be gutted to have thrown away such a promising position to win their first league title in 24 years, but you can't turn your nose at how far they've come in such a short space of time. They've got a solid foundation now, and need to be smart with their money to improve the squad and add more depth if they want to challenge domestically and in europe next season. Rodgers like any young manager will need to develop and work out alternate plans for teams who set-up to defend and contain, but he's definitely putting together a strong team and shows signs of taking Liverpool back to a place they were accustomed to a few years ago.

Everton can be proud as fuck as well, especially in light of the media love affair with how Moyes was seemingly doing the impossible with them season upon season. Great job by Martinez as well amidst criticisms his style would haunt him defensively. He's an astute manager and he seems to understand how to build an ethos and identity which the players can believe in, and if they utilise the loan system to good effect again on top of the players they already possess, then there's no reason to suspect they can't emulate this season's performance. Europa League will be interesting for them, in terms of how they balance two games per week and rotate the squad.

For United, well, the cloud of uncertainty this season was darker than South London. The squad has been on its last legs for a while, and if Van Gaal does get the job then he has a task on to turnaround the team, eliminate the deadwood and build a style and formation that can take United forward. He's certainly a character, but maybe the team needs someone blunt and not afraid to ruffle feathers and shake things up. United can still attract world class talent, though I can see teams taking full advantage of United's position to get every penny they can for any player United obtain. As for the Europa League, on the plus side it gives United full concentration on the league, though as BULK alluded to superbly in his debate, the Europa League did offer more chances for rotation and younger players to get significant game-time, not to mention the chance of qualifying for the Champions League far from being a certainty next season simply because United don't have european commitments.

The summer will be interesting without doubt though, as all the top teams need to invest and strengthen a fair bit, some moreso than others.

Almost forgot, arise CHAIN GANG DONNACHA! Can't say I wasn't bricking it when the title race was as tight as arse cheeks mind you.


----------



## reDREDD

i kinda want to give player of the season to azpi

absolutely amazing guy. hope he stays with us for a decade


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Loved Ramsey's goal.

Really hope Atletico Madrid win La Liga.


----------



## Nige™

Just seen the interview with Pellegrini. I shouldn't be surprised how much class he showed as he's been superb in that respect all season (bar the Barca game at the Etihad). He's part of the reason it's easy to be happy for City this time around, unlike when that arrogant bastard Mancini was around.

Like Andre said, the Golden Gloves award is nonsense. If only there was something like saves to shots ratio...

That Sherwood thing with the fans is amazing too. Someone hire him next season please. He needs a Premier League job or a big role on Sky!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I don't see the Europa League causing us much problem. Play on Thursday in Europe and then on Sunday in the league. No different to playing Wednesday in the CL and then on Saturday in the league.

Only negative is there is a lot less money for bringing in squad players when in the Europa.


----------



## Andre

The funny thing is that when smashing Moyes' glass ceiling Martinez did it in style and with a totally confident bullishness, aka the complete opposite of Moyes' mind set. He didn't aim for 65 points at the start of the season, he aimed for 71. He even managed to top that with 72 points whilst playing quality fitba. Some people doubted his appointment and called his aims outlandish, but he has fully justified his belief with Everton's great season.

*Edit:*



Nige™;34076730 said:


> Like Andre said, the Golden Gloves award is nonsense. If only there was something like saves to shots ratio...


Not sure if you're joking or not, but even that is a load of old bollocks. Doesn't take into account the type of shots...such as power, distance, accuracy, angles, the need to concentrate vs an immense work load, as well as total defensive cover. It's such a detailed art to survey. The best way to judge it is by watching the performances, barring a very detailed break down that very few stats sites offer.


----------



## Curry

Nige™ said:


> Just seen the interview with Pellegrini. I shouldn't be surprised how much class he showed as he's been superb in that respect all season (bar the Barca game at the Etihad). He's part of the reason it's easy to be happy for City this time around, unlike when that arrogant bastard Mancini was around.
> 
> *Like Andre said, the Golden Gloves award is nonsense. If only there was something like saves to shots ratio...*
> 
> That Sherwood thing with the fans is amazing too. Someone hire him next season please. He needs a Premier League job or a big role on Sky!


Even then it doesn't necessarily count for much, Vito Mannone made 14 saves against Chelsea (Most anyone has made in a game since about 03/04 iirc) but they were almost all simple saves from poor shots 25 yards out.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

To show the Moyes love in by the media, some early predictions:



















It annoyed me how Moyes was seen as the saviour of Everton. Whatever, we have European togger to watch next season and some money in the bank to spend. Up the fucking Toffees.


----------



## Boo Radley

Joel said:


> People need to stop coming in here and congratulating a shit team like City, who are a complete embarrassment to have as champions of England and start congratulating Demba Ba.
> 
> City didn't win this. Chelsea threw it away, Liverpool picked it up and then Demba Ba ripped it away from Liverpool and gave it to City.


:lmao


----------



## Andre

SUPER CHRISSY MARTIN and Will Hughes looking hungry for prem fitba atm. We needed a goal scorer and Hughton let Martin go on a free...although Martin is only scoring goals in the champs and it's harsh to criticise Hughton for Martin blooming so much after having a troubled past (banned from every pub in Suffolk), but we could really do with someone capable of scoring championship goals next season :heskeymania

If Derby go up then Will Hughes will become a star. The boy has so much talent, confidence and flair on the ball, despite still being really young. The audaciousness of his flick for the first Derby goal was off the charts.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Baines On Toast said:


> I don't see the Europa League causing us much problem. Play on Thursday in Europe and then on Sunday in the league. No different to playing Wednesday in the CL and then on Saturday in the league.
> 
> Only negative is there is a lot less money for bringing in squad players when in the Europa.


I was thinking more in terms of your squad depth and the rotation Martinez might have to employ. I don't think you'll struggle to the degree teams like Boro did in terms of your domestic performances suffering, but rather it'll be interesting to see if Martinez can achieve relative success in the Europa League and still produce in the League, whilst testing the limits of the squad in terms of rotation.


----------



## Fanjawi

We actually won 12-1.


----------



## Saint Dick

Renegade™ said:


> sign Shaw, Strootman, Kroos, Balanta and some amazing winger.


Have you ever actually seen Balanta play or is that one based solely off FM?


----------



## Irish Jet

Well thank fuck it's over.


----------



## Mikey Damage

goals of the year.

Kasami
Wilshere (team goal)
Tettey


----------



## Silver C

Not a bad deal for United in retrospect. Giggs's last gig was atleast a draw not another humiliating loss, out of the "meh" league (Europa) which is not a bad thing, Van Gaal coming, Luke Shaw and possibly similar talent potentially headed this way...can look forward to a better season.

It won't be back to the top immediately, but perhaps with no European football, some decent talent among the youth, a new manager and squad re-hauling may see United finish atleast fourth next season.


----------



## Fanjawi

I honestly don't think we will have a big signing this transfer window. Even Lallana. I think Chelsea might steal him away from us, because Chelsea love stealing our transfer targets.


----------



## Rush

GoldenSilver said:


> I honestly don't think we will have a big signing this transfer window. Even Lallana. I think Chelsea might steal him away from us, because Chelsea love stealing our transfer targets.


well then you're an even bigger fool than previously thought.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

That will do nicely!


----------



## kingfunkel

For me Liverpool would of won the league had Andy Carroll still been on the books. He gave them a plan B which could of served them well against some teams where Suarez was overcrowded. Also losing a 3 goal lead didn't help. As well as Tiote's goal not standing when Newcastle played City.

This season is not over till they hear the appeal from Norwich, Cardiff, Fulham among others about Sunderland illegal player.

All in all I'll look back at this season as the worst refreeing season ever. I've never seen so many bad decisions across a full season. They need to look into why the displays from the refs have been so poor. In my eyes they just enjoy being centre of attention


----------



## Saint Dick

Can't see what Chelsea would want with Lallana anyway. Hazard, Oscar, Willian, Schurrle and Salah is enough attacking mids.


----------



## Nige™

Curry said:


> Even then it doesn't necessarily count for much, Vito Mannone made 14 saves against Chelsea (Most anyone has made in a game since about 03/04 iirc) but they were almost all simple saves from poor shots 25 yards out.


True, it's not a clear reflection but it's a better indication of a goalkeeper's ability. You might as well eliminate keepers from 15 teams from winning the Golden Gloves before the season starts. Clean sheets is much of recognition of a defence than just a keeper.


----------



## Andre

Is anyone else watching Derby/Brighton? That Thorne volley... :wilkins Hopefully Derby gain promotion.



kingfunkel said:


> This season is not over till they hear the appeal from Norwich, Cardiff, Fulham among others about Sunderland illegal player.


That would be cringeworthy if we actually all appeal over that. One mediocre player who played in games where the Mackems picked up just 1 point...yeah, not exactly the Tevez situation, is it? I wouldn't be gutted for Sunderland if they were docked points (would be surprised if they were because they were already handed a fine early in the season when they fessed up...nobody complained then) that led to their relegation because rules are rules, but we ABSOLUTELY deserve to go down, as do Fulham and Cardiff. Would make all three clubs look massively tin pot.


----------



## united_07

I'd hardly call Lallana a 'big signing', a big signing is someone significantly improves what you have and I dont think he would significantly improve Liverpool, and I cant see Liverpool facing much competition to sign him


----------



## kingfunkel

Andre said:


> Is anyone else watching Derby/Brighton? That Thorne volley... :wilkins Hopefully Derby gain promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be cringeworthy if we actually all appeal over that. One mediocre player who played in games where the Mackems picked up just 1 point...yeah, not exactly the Tevez situation, is it? I wouldn't be gutted for Sunderland if they were docked points (would be surprised if they were because they were already handed a fine early in the season when they fessed up...nobody complained then) that led to their relegation because rules are rules, but we ABSOLUTELY deserve to go down, as do Fulham and Cardiff. Would make all three clubs look massively tin pot.


It's not like Tevezgate because his was a 3rd party owner while the sunderland player had no valid work permit and was basically shifted to England in the back of a transit....I might be wrong though


----------



## Fabregas




----------



## Nige™

What a great time to discover this bad boy!

www.harchesterunitedfc.com

Every single episode!


----------



## Saint Dick

Who is the potentially illegal Sunderland player?


----------



## Andre

JI. Played fuck all games before the mackems realised they had monked up.



kingfunkel said:


> It's not like Tevezgate because his was a 3rd party owner while the sunderland player had no valid work permit and was basically shifted to England in the back of a transit....I might be wrong though


Yeah I agree it's nothing like the Tevez saga, hence why it shouldn't be seen as controversial like that. What's your point?


----------



## Liam Miller

Nige™ said:


> What a great time to discover this bad boy!
> 
> www.harchesterunitedfc.com
> 
> Every single episode!




:nice


----------



## kingfunkel

Andre said:


> JI. Played fuck all games before the mackems realised they had monked up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I agree it's nothing like the Tevez saga, hence why it shouldn't be seen as controversial like that. What's your point?


Just separating the wrongs. West ham got fined but no points docked while other teams lower down the leagues have been docked with fines for the same offence as sunderland


----------



## Fanjawi




----------



## Andre

kingfunkel said:


> Just separating the wrongs. West ham got fined but no points docked while other teams lower down the leagues have been docked with fines for the same offence as sunderland


But really West Ham should have been docked point whereas nobody appealed against Sunderland earlier in the season when they admitted making a minor mistake. JI had actually played for them previously, he had just been out on loan and they made an administrative mistake by forgetting to re-register him. They then admitted that mistake asap before any of the FA and the EPL officials pointed it out to them. The rules are clearly worded with leniency in mind for those situations and therefore Sunderland were rightfully not docked points based on the circumstances. If anything they would have probably picked up more points without JI on the pitch. :moyes8

I can't speak for how harsh other teams have been treated, but that's against the point really. It was correct to not dock Sunderland points in this situation and if other teams made a very similar mistake then they shouldn't have either, but quite often teams play with unregistered players for half a season before they are caught out, rather than quickly admitting a very naive mistake.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

IIRC Premier League rules state that if an ineligible player is fielded, then you lose points gained in the match or matches that player took part in, so we'd be docked one single point. We'd still stay up.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

At Madrid 1-0 down


----------



## Andre

SuperSaucySausages said:


> IIRC Premier League rules state that if an ineligible player is fielded, then you lose points gained in the match or matches that player took part in, so we'd be docked one single point. We'd still stay up.


There's that as well.

I can't remember where I saw the actual text, but the rules are worded so vaguely that they can be interpreted in many ways for different scenarios. Sunderland deserve to stay up, regardless of all of this supposedly planned nonsense.


----------



## Fanjawi

Rush said:


> well then you're an even bigger fool than previously thought.


What makes you think of that? lol :$


----------



## Rocky Mark

lots of trophyless rivals this season.. United, Chelsea, Liverpool

strap on lads it's gonna be a fun summer :suarez1


----------



## Vader

kingfunkel said:


> For me Liverpool would of won the league had Andy Carroll still been on the books. He gave them a plan B which could of served them well against some teams where Suarez was overcrowded. Also losing a 3 goal lead didn't help. As well as Tiote's goal not standing when Newcastle played City.
> 
> This season is not over till they hear the appeal from Norwich, Cardiff, Fulham among others about Sunderland illegal player.
> 
> All in all I'll look back at this season as the worst refreeing season ever. I've never seen so many bad decisions across a full season. They need to look into why the displays from the refs have been so poor. In my eyes they just enjoy being centre of attention


That first bit is the worst thing I've read on here in a long time.

First ever 6/5 on THE SCALE. Ultra poo.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rocky Mark said:


> lots of trophyless rivals this season.. United, Chelsea, Liverpool
> 
> strap on lads it's gonna be a fun summer :suarez1


----------



## Baxter

kingfunkel said:


> Just separating the wrongs. West ham got fined but no points docked while other teams lower down the leagues have been docked with fines for the same offence as sunderland


Premier League is governed differently to the Football League and operates under a different set of regulations in regards to points deductions and the like. SHOULD West Ham have been deducted points that season? Yes, without a doubt. But the rules said that they shouldn't, and they weren't.



Andre said:


> Yeah I agree it's nothing like the Tevez saga, hence why it shouldn't be seen as controversial like that. What's your point?


Pretty much this. Any comparisons to the Tevez affair are just completely folly and nonsensical. Other than the fact that Ji Dong-Won didn't have a thousandth of the impact on Sunderland's season that Tevez had on West Ham's that year, both of these 'rule breaks' occurred under completely different circumstances. The issue with Tevez was to do with Joorabchian and 3rd party ownership when he was signed (with West Ham knowing about all of this, and then lying about it) whereas Ji's issue was to do with Sunderland playing him unknowingly without international clearance. There's a massive difference between the two actual offences.

As a Sheffield United fan I've obviously got some strong opinions on the Tevez/Dong-Won sagas, and honestly I'd just be finished with football if Sunderland got any points deducted. There is no case for it whatsoever. Literally none at all. I don't know why Fulham/Norwich/Cardiff would even bother to fight this. If they didn't deduct points for a worse offence regarding a more influential player during the Tevez saga then the PL aren't going to do so for Ji Dong chuffin Won accidently playing a couple of games without clearance.

The most entertaining thing about the whole affair is seeing that fat weapon Martin Samuels from the Daily Mail chucking all the toys out the pram again whilst whining about the compensation West Ham paid and how it's not fair because we loaned Steve Kabba to Watford or some other bollocks.


----------



## Nige™

Breaking on Sky SN now, United bid £27m for Shaw.


----------



## __howdy__

Crazy money


----------



## Boo Radley

Lol at the above poster. Pretty sure everyone knew it was 3rd party ownership seeing that it was openly shown to be at the time Tevez signed. The truth was a lot more complicated and was due to technicalities with the contract which was why when they were sorted out after the fine, the FA approved of Tevez to play the rest of the season. The whole thing was a shitty mess regardless and funny how Sheff Utd didn't seem to have a problem when they beat West Ham with Tevez playing. Don't forget, Sheff Utd didn't win their silly case either, they just kept wingeing and wingeing and dragging it out and dragging it out and as West Ham were in the middle of trying to sell and that was severely hindering that, just did an out of court settlement so they could get on with business. Still, glad to see that 20 odd million that Sheff Utd snapped up helped them get back to where they belong - 3rd tier obscurity. :duck


----------



## __howdy__

Saint Dick said:


> Who is the potentially illegal Sunderland player?


Ji Dong Won. He played 4 games, we lost 3 and drew 1. He was absolutely appalling as well


----------



## ArnoldTricky

£27m is fucking mental money for a left back.

I gather if he stays at the club for 15 years it pays for itself but still, jesus


----------



## Silent Alarm

Nige™ said:


> What a great time to discover this bad boy!
> 
> www.harchesterunitedfc.com
> 
> Every single episode!


Linda Block :banderas.



Nige™ said:


> Breaking on Sky SN now, United bid £27m for Shaw.


Don't care how much he is, just get it done.

Southampton are fucked this summer.


----------



## Nige™

Slient Alarm said:


> Linda Block :banderas.


Just one of many fitties I'm looking forward to rediscovering. The Tointon sisters too.:mark:


----------



## __howdy__

Nige™ said:


> Just one of many fitties I'm looking forward to rediscovering. The Tointon sisters too.:mark:


How many series actually where there?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

27 Million :ti he has 1 decent season at Southampton hardly makes him Roberto Carlos


----------



## Liam Miller

Nige™ said:


> Breaking on Sky SN now, United bid £27m for Shaw.












:vince$


----------



## Vader

Premier League thread this, Mr Leeds fan. Back to obscurity with you please.


----------



## iMac

Nige™ said:


> Just one of many fitties I'm looking forward to rediscovering. The Tointon sisters too.:mark:


Victoria Baptiste :banderas


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Vader said:


> Premier League thread this, Mr Leeds fan. Back to obscurity with you please.


Funny thing we will probably be playing in more mid weeks game then you next season :ti


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

£27 Million may seem a bit daft now but If he spends the best part of his career at Old Trafford it will be good business. You can see the lad has bags of talent and he's only going to get better. Liverpool supposedly in for Lallana for £25mil, that's a bit much considering he's like 25/26. If Rodriguez goes as well Southampton will have made a lot of money. Osvaldo is probably off too. I think they'll invest well but they won't do as well as they have this season.


----------



## reDREDD

SuperSaucySausages said:


> £27 Million may seem a bit daft now but If he spends the best part of his career at Old Trafford it will be good business. You can see the lad has bags of talent and *he's only going to get better.* Liverpool supposedly in for Lallana for £25mil, that's a bit much considering he's like 25/26. If Rodriguez goes Southampton will have made a lot of money. Osvaldo is probably off too. I think they'll invest well but they won't do as well as they have this season.


not quite


----------



## Baxter

Boo Radley said:


> Lol at the above poster. Pretty sure everyone knew it was 3rd party ownership seeing that it was openly shown to be at the time Tevez signed. The truth was a lot more complicated and was due to technicalities with the contract which was why when they were sorted out after the fine, the FA approved of Tevez to play the rest of the season. The whole thing was a shitty mess regardless and funny how Sheff Utd didn't seem to have a problem when they beat West Ham with Tevez playing. Don't forget, Sheff Utd didn't win their silly case either, they just kept wingeing and wingeing and dragging it out and dragging it out and as West Ham were in the middle of trying to sell and that was severely hindering that, just did an out of court settlement so they could get on with business. Still, glad to see that 20 odd million that Sheff Utd snapped up helped them get back to where they belong - 3rd tier obscurity. :duck


Your club knew full well what they were doing that year with the dodgy Tevez/Mascherano deal and how lucky you were not have been docked points at some stage of the season. How much of the information was in the public domain was irrelevant, the facts are that there was a dodgy clause in the contracts of the pair regarding Joorabchian and his ownership of them, your club messed up with the registration of the pair (exactly how I don't know), and then spent all season lying about it and trying to deceive everyone else involved until you finally admitted the wrong-doing in bloody APRIL and got fined instead of having points deducted. In 99% of other cases what you did was fully worthy of a points deduction but a complete grey-area in the PL rules let you 'get away' with a £5m fine. 

The funniest thing about all this is that your lot are more bitter about this than we are. 95% of Blades (mesen included) don't blame West Ham for our relegation (Neil Warnock, his dinosaur methods and a whopping 8 goals away from home all year did enough damage) but yet the majority of West Ham fans seem to be constantly in tears over the fact you payed us some compensation about 7 years ago and are intent on trying to create some sort of rivalry when we couldn't give less of a shit :lmao. 


Don't worry though, our then-owner might have pissed away the £25 million on building a hotel next to our ground but since then we've been partially taken over by one of the richest men in the world and will be back to where we belong in no time, probably passing you at some point along the way. Have fun abusing and hounding out a manager who's got you promoted from the Championship and then guided you to consecutive comfortable mid-table finishes!

:duck


----------



## Silent Alarm

Alan Hansen on MOTD.

Aww, yeah.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Sheffield United fans trying to criticise a PL team :ti for being mid-table, you can't even get to the Championship so there's nothing to wind anyone up about


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

In Punk We Trust said:


> Sheffield United fans trying to criticise a PL team :ti for being mid-table, you can't even get to the Championship so there's nothing to wind anyone up about


He isn't winding him up for them finishing mid-table. He's on about them getting ideas above their station in regards to league finishes.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

SuperSaucySausages said:


> He isn't winding him up for them finishing mid-table. He's on about them getting ideas above their station in regards to league finishes.



West Ham finish were there expected to finish comfortably safe, no Hammers fans I no expect anything more then that


----------



## Boo Radley

UnbelievableJeff said:


> Your club knew full well what they were doing that year with the dodgy Tevez/Mascherano deal and how lucky you were not have been docked points at some stage of the season. How much of the information was in the public domain was irrelevant, the facts are that there was a dodgy clause in the contracts of the pair regarding Joorabchian and his ownership of them, your club messed up with the registration of the pair (exactly how I don't know), and then spent all season lying about it and trying to deceive everyone else involved until you finally admitted the wrong-doing in bloody APRIL and got fined instead of having points deducted. In 99% of other cases what you did was fully worthy of a points deduction but a complete grey-area in the PL rules let you 'get away' with a £5m fine.
> 
> The funniest thing about all this is that your lot are more bitter about this than we are. 95% of Blades (mesen included) don't blame West Ham for our relegation (Neil Warnock, his dinosaur methods and a whopping 8 goals away from home all year did enough damage) but yet the majority of West Ham fans seem to be constantly in tears over the fact you payed us some compensation about 7 years ago and are intent on trying to create some sort of rivalry when we couldn't give less of a shit :lmao.
> 
> 
> Don't worry though, our then-owner might have pissed away the £25 million on building a hotel next to our ground but since then we've been partially taken over by one of the richest men in the world and will be back to where we belong in no time, probably passing you at some point along the way. Have fun hounding out a manager who's got you promoted from the Championship and then guided you to comfortable mid-table finishes!
> 
> :duck



Funny how you accuse me of being bitter when today you came on this forum to have a moan about the Tevez thing, something which happened 7 years ago. I'm not bitter, why should I be? My team is playing three league tiers above yours. Got to love your optimism about hitting the big times while languishing in mid table obscurity in the third tier of football, though, its rather cute. And thank you, I'll enjoy watching my team play in the Premiership in a new 60,000 seater stadium while you sit around moaning about something that happened 7 years ago while watching your team get spanked by Crawley. :lmao


----------



## CGS

Congrats to City on the title win, We fucked up they jumped onto it and fully deserved to take it in that respect. At least we went out with a win and a 2nd place finish to boot which is still a pretty damn great season for us regardless. On to next season and interesting to see how Chelsea & Man U in particular come back. They certainly have a lot more to prove than us next year. 

Also Man U bidding £27m for Shaw :duck.


----------



## Liam Miller

CGS said:


> Congrats to City on the title win, We fucked up they jumped onto it and fully deserved to take it in that respect. At least we went out with a win and a 2nd place finish to boot which is still a pretty damn great season for us regardless. On to next season and interesting to see how Chelsea & Man U in particular come back. They certainly have a lot more to prove than us next year.
> 
> *Also Man U bidding £27m for Shaw* :duck.



English Premium :woy


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Ashley Cole isn't in the final squad for Brazil and has rejected the chance to be on standby. Good, his time is up. Time for the younger players to get a chance. Hopefully Shaw gets game time ahead of Baines. I like Baines but England need to be giving the younger players experience.


----------



## The Monster

Didn't get say it early but congrats to mcfc the team that finishes top after 38 games deserves to win the league no ifs or buts they won it fair & square.



Nige™ said:


> Breaking on Sky SN now, United bid £27m for Shaw.


Add to that with this article by the telegraph who first break story about shaw before sky sports 



> *Manchester United make £27 million bid for Southampton and England left back Luke Shaw*
> 
> Luke Shaw is on the brink of becoming one of the most expensive teenagers and full-backs in football history after Manchester United last night tabled a £27 million bid to Southampton on Sunday night.
> United are determined to rebuild their squad after their worst ever Premier League season and, with Louis van Gaal's appointment as manager now imminent, they have moved to make Shaw their first summer signing.
> There is also interest in Shaw from Manchester City and Chelsea but, with Uefa's Financial Fair-play regulations beginning to bite, also a reluctance from these clubs to pay beyond £25 million for a left-back.
> The most expensive full-back in football is Dani Alves, who cost Barcelona £29 million, while Wayne Rooney was the most expensive teenager in football when he joined Manchester United in 2004 for £26.5 million.
> Shaw was again outstanding on Sunday as Southampton held Manchester United to a 1-1 draw and it appeared significant that both he and Adam Lallana should be substituted and then linger as they left the pitch to acknowledge all four corners of the ground.


The FFP line is bit stands out both Chelsea & Man city unwilling go beyond 25m due to FFP while sky sports say bayern & Real Madrid interested but I imagine shaw doesn't want leave England right now anyway & rumours of 75k-100k a week at 18 is something many clubs even top clubs in pl would struggle to hand over to shaw IMO. 

27m is a lot but 15 years of potential service when only going to improve is nothing in long term really anyone saw game today would seen how impressive he is kept Adnan in back pocket most of the game his physically already built & got pace & engine to motor down left flank like a train all game. Coming to us he going be main lb no matter what & idea him lb & adnan lw next season is something Id be excited to see. I'm huge fan of shaw have been for awhile but reading what's comes out looks like Moyes laid down most ground work to this deal so credit to him for playing his part love get this deal over the line ASAP now. Don't want repeat of last summer when we were messing about late on wrap up as many deals we can as early as possible before works cup please Manchester United.


----------



## Liam Miller

If it goes well for him and united then 27m for 10-15 years is a good deal. But i thought jones was gonna be top notch by now and he hasn't quite reached the levels many expected, some might argue shaw is already a level above jones.


----------



## Joel

Shaw is a little ****** if he doesn't reject the contract.


----------



## Waffelz

Its just hit me at how facking good it is that Liverpool didn't win this. Absolutely brilliant.

A poor World Cup and I'd put Gerrard on Suicide Watch.


----------



## DA

Not the kind of words or behaviour I'd expect from our mod. Should be setting an example :no:

Edit: Joel, you can make it up to us by removing this gentleman^ from the premises


----------



## Liam Miller

Gary with a keep trying stevie :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Not the kind of words or behaviour I'd expect from our mod. Should be setting an example :no:
> 
> Edit: Joel, you can make it up to us by removing this gentleman^ from the premises


----------



## Joel

No. He says nice things about Chelsea a lot.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Liam Miller said:


>


2013 season + not an official trophy :rock6


----------



## Liam Miller

Out of the goal of the season choices on MOTD Kasami or Tettey for me.


Sherwood and the fan :lmao


----------



## Nige™

Liam Miller said:


> If it goes well for him and united then 27m for 10-15 years is a good deal. But i thought jones was gonna be top notch by now and he hasn't quite reached the levels many expected, some might argue shaw is already a level above jones.


Hurts me seeing how it's turned out for Jones. Being versatile isn't always a good thing. He's been switched about too much, unlike Shaw.


----------



## Liam Miller

Nige™ said:


> Hurts me seeing how it's turned out for Jones. Being versatile isn't always a good thing. He's been switched about too much, unlike Shaw.



Jones is well on his way if not already to becoming O'Shea 2.0


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Sherwood is a class act deserves a crack at the job


----------



## Liam Miller

Ohh fucking hell :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk

so many people taking so much time out of their lives to mock a club for finishing well ahead of anyone's predictions :banderas sad


----------



## In Punk We Trust

City who came 1st are the only fans who can mock LFC, anyone else they finished above


----------



## CGS

Liam Miller said:


> If it goes well for him and united then 27m for 10-15 years is a good deal. But i thought jones was gonna be top notch by now and he hasn't quite reached the levels many expected, some might argue shaw is already a level above jones.


Way too much off a risk though, Like you said Jones is looking a bit iffy right now and he only cost what? £15m? £27m for just potential is just way to much to be paying. All that pressure could kill the lad as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

Camille punk and the other lad #BantzKings.


----------



## Curry

In Punk We Trust said:


> City who came 1st are the only fans who can mock LFC, anyone else they finished above


By that logic you're not allowed to mock anyone in the prem. People are free to mock whoever they want.


----------



## Waffelz

CamillePunk said:


> so many people taking so much time out of their lives to mock a club for finishing well ahead of anyone's predictions :banderas sad


Utter seethe. I fucking love this shit. Nearly as good as when the camera pans to fans in tears.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

In Punk We Trust said:


> City who came 1st are the only fans who can mock LFC, anyone else they finished above


I can mock LFC too, because I'm from the U.S. and Liverpool didn't finish above anyone in the MLS.


----------



## TheJack




----------



## Vader

In Punk You're Shit, where did you appear from? Aren't you aware that Liverpool and it's surrounding areas have at least 4 teams btw? JUST LETTING YOU KNOW. You're an easy 5/5.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Vader said:


> In Punk You're Shit, where did you appear from? Aren't you aware that Liverpool and it's surrounding areas have at least 4 teams btw? JUST LETTING YOU KNOW. You're an easy 5/5.


Yeah and all the teams in the surrounding area have had better seasons then your mob


----------



## Green Light

> Lee Ryder ‏@lee_ryder 33m
> 
> #nufc likely to announce that Pardew will stay on as manager in coming days












I genuinely cannot bear the thought of another season with this smug, excuse-making, bullshitting charlatan in charge. I pray to the Old Gods and the New that this isn't true.


----------



## CGS

Green Light said:


> I genuinely cannot bare the thought of another season with this smug, excuse-making, bullshitting charlatan in charge. I pray to the Old Gods and the New that this isn't true.


----------



## Curry

In Punk We Trust said:


> Funny thing we will probably be playing in more mid weeks game *then *you next season :ti





In Punk We Trust said:


> Yeah and all the teams in the surrounding area have had better seasons *then* your mob


The word you're looking for is "than". Please don't do this again.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Curry said:


> The word you're looking for is "than". Please don't do this again.


Look out the grammar police are out :ti


----------



## Zen

Beating Liverpool and City both times this season. Only to finish behind them. :jose


----------



## Vader

In Punk We Trust said:


> Yeah and all the teams in the surrounding area have had better seasons then your mob


Tranmere and Accrington aren't above 7th in the Prem? DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE?

you are better THEN this


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Vader has been a perfect 0/5 lately in the Sherwood-Moyes scale. 

Outstanding form.


----------



## Andre

Sons Of Liberty said:


> Beating Liverpool and City both times this season. Only to finish behind them. :jose


I don't know about Schalke 04, but this is more like Chelsea 03 :torres


----------



## __howdy__

Green Light said:


> I genuinely cannot bear the thought of another season with this smug, excuse-making, bullshitting charlatan in charge. I pray to the Old Gods and the New that this isn't true.


:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## BkB Hulk

The highlight of yesterday was definitely the end of Shola's Newcastle career. It takes a true talent to get sent off for two yellows in the space of about five seconds.










Goodbye Shola. Maybe we'll meet again.


----------



## reDREDD

well, in a way i guess you could say newcastle got to that fireworks factory afterall


----------



## BkB Hulk

This might hinder the possibility of Shola going to Chelsea. What if Jose can't afford Shola to miss the first game?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I miss the season already enaldo


----------



## Vader

Baines On Toast said:


> Vader has been a perfect 0/5 lately in the Sherwood-Moyes scale.
> 
> Outstanding form.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

A memorable season in my view based on my pre-season predictions (Thought we would battle United (lol) and Spurs (LOL) for that 4th spot and be lucky to actually achieve it).

Also, another great season spent in the Premier league thread with all my football friends Jay) RIGHT HERE ON WRESTLING FORUM :foley



CGS said:


> Also Man U bidding £27m for Shaw :duck.


Watch them get 25 off of us for Lallana :side:



Waffelz said:


> Its just hit me at how facking good it is that Liverpool didn't win this. Absolutely brilliant.
> 
> A poor World Cup and I'd put Gerrard on Suicide Watch.












Suicide always makes for good bantzzz I guess


----------



## DA

Interesting article here showing what the final table would have looked like if only goals by English players counted

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/05/11/upshot/up-soccer-table.html?smid=tw-share&smv1&_r=1


----------



## This_Guy

First Round Predictions:

Man City over Southampton in 4
Liverpool over Man U in 7
Chelsea over Spurs in 6
Everton over Arsenal in 7

Should be a fun opening round. Some great matchups.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Interesting article here showing what the final table would have looked like if only goals by English players counted
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/05/11/upshot/up-soccer-table.html?smid=tw-share&smv1&_r=1


Hahahaha


----------



## Kiz

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Interesting article here showing what the final table would have looked like if only goals by English players counted
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/05/11/upshot/up-soccer-table.html?smid=tw-share&smv1&_r=1


where's the interesting part? all i see are TEARS


----------



## DA

I am not implying anything by posting the article btw. Just thought it was interesting

If you think there is an agenda behind my posting of it then that is not my problem :hendo2


----------



## Fanjawi

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Interesting article here showing what the final table would have looked like if only goals by English players counted
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2014/05/11/upshot/up-soccer-table.html?smid=tw-share&smv1&_r=1


49 goals? Almost half the amount of goals scored by the whole squad.
Our English talent :saul


----------



## Liam Miller

Well done Liverpool if the bnp or UKIP had their way you'd be champions.


----------



## DA

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Congrats to Man City. Deserved their title win and probably would have won it much sooner if it wasn't for all the injuries to Aguero


Look at all the bitterness. Surprised I was even able to type it at all through all the tears :bron3

I only posted the article so posters could see what effect English players had on their teams. Not my fault if some posters are too cynical or sensitive to believe otherwise


----------



## Kiz

dont believe anyone mentioned you chain gang donnacha


----------



## DA

What Liverpool fans were you talking about in the chatbox then? The New York Times? :drake1


----------



## Vader

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Look at all the bitterness. Surprised I was even able to type it at all through all the tears :bron3
> 
> I only posted the article so posters could see what effect English players had on their teams. Not my fault if some posters are too cynical or sensitive to believe otherwise


You're typing this through tears though, right?

Fun fact time.

Playing 5aside yesterday and a friend of mine on the opposite team shouts WE DO NOT LET THIS SLIP as his side took a late lead. He happened to try and be a shitbag and waste time by passing it back to the keeper but he forgot that I'm the ULTIMATE GOAL POACHER/lazy bastard and I slotted it home like Demba Ba. We went on to score from an absolute screamer to win it through NEXT GOAL WINS then laughed heartily at the fucking moron for replicating (almost) Stevie Me.


----------



## Kiz

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> What Liverpool fans were you talking about in the chatbox then? The New York Times? :drake1


there's a world full of crying, moaning liverpool fans.


----------



## FalseKing

When we get Gaal and Spurs get Rafa, next season will be full of laughs unk2


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

So QPR got through. Hopefully Derby will do them in the final.


----------



## Fanjawi

This pic is so cute..


----------



## Vader

Nice of Sturridge to babysit Bacary Sagna's kid.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

GoldenSilver said:


> This pic is so cute..


Jesus wept. Go and put yourself in the bin.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

GoldenSilver said:


> This pic is so cute..


Respect what exactly? That he has a young kid or niece or nephew?


----------



## obby

Rio :jose

Sad as it is, it was time. Bullshit that he wasn't made aware of it before the season ended, though. I wonder where he'll end up now.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

MLS


----------



## obby

Sweet. Whitecaps please.


----------



## Fanjawi

Vader said:


> Nice of Sturridge to babysit Bacary Sagna's kid.


:duck



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Respect what exactly? That he has a young kid or niece or nephew?


Nah, but respect to him for what he has done for us since he arrived. One of the best signings along with Suarez since a long time ago.


----------



## DA

> Liverpool FC ‏@LFC 5m
> Congratulations to #LFC boss Brendan Rodgers, who has been named the LMA Manager of the Year for 2013-14


Thank the good lord in heaven. I had €60 on this and Pulis was making me nervous for weeks bama4

But my PaddyPower account says I lost that bet. WTF is going on? :kobe :kobe :kobe


----------



## united_07

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Thank the good lord in heaven. I had €60 on this and Pulis was making me nervous for weeks bama4
> 
> But my PaddyPower account says I lost that bet. WTF is going on? :kobe :kobe :kobe


a few journalists were reporting it was Pulis, but they got the LMA and Barclays ones mixed up, so it could be a mistake by paddy power


anyway only another 2 to go brendan and you'll have caught up with :moyes2


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Thank the good lord in heaven. I had €60 on this and Pulis was making me nervous for weeks bama4
> 
> But my PaddyPower account says I lost that bet. WTF is going on? :kobe :kobe :kobe


Because A) it's announced tomorrow and B) it's pulis


----------



## Joel

Brodgers won the LMA one (it's on their website). Pulis won the Barclay one.


----------



## DA

So lemme get this straight

Brendan has won the LMA manager of the season award

and

Pulis has won the LMA PREMIER LEAGUE manager of the season award (the one I bet on)

The murderous rage is real, brothers


----------



## seabs

*LMA Award - Rodgers

Premier League Award - Pulis*


----------



## DA

This is even more infuriating than my bet on Messi to be top scorer in La Liga

Ronaldo has missed several games but Messi has all of a sudden decided to start playing like Iago Fucking Aspas


----------



## Fanjawi

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> This is even more infuriating than my bet on Messi to be top scorer in La Liga
> 
> Ronaldo has missed several games but Messi has all of a sudden decided to start playing like Iago Fucking Aspas


:duck


----------



## Kiz

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> This is even more infuriating than my bet on Messi to be top scorer in La Liga
> 
> Ronaldo has missed several games but Messi has all of a sudden decided to start playing like Iago Fucking Aspas


you should probably donate it to charity


----------



## Andre

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> So lemme get this straight
> 
> Brendan has won the LMA manager of the season award
> 
> and
> 
> Pulis has won the LMA PREMIER LEAGUE manager of the season award (the one I bet on)
> 
> The murderous rage is real, brothers


Tony Pulis becomes even more likeable with every passing (or hoofing?) day


----------



## DA

PaddyPower paid out :mark:

I'm now €170 richer :vince$


----------



## Rush

Sherwood sacked by Spurs. Leave the memories alone :jose


----------



## Humph

Webbs Dive :lol


----------



## BkB Hulk

Why was Sherwood ever signed for longer than until the end of the season? Does Levy just enjoy paying managers out?


----------



## Parison Sapphire

BkB Hulk said:


> Why was Sherwood ever signed for longer than until the end of the season? Does Levy just enjoy paying managers out?


There was a clause in his contract to get him out without cost.

Glad he's gone and maybe we can start playing some sexy fitba.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

:moyes1


----------



## BkB Hulk

Then why sign him for any more than six months? Never mind that, why give Sherwood the job at all? It just makes Levy look like the trigger happy buffoon that he is.


----------



## Rush

Not like he was that horrendous... :avb


while i'm looking through twitter...










:brodgers


----------



## Renegade™

Rio :jay

best defender in the world between 06-09, absolute class. injuries and age caught up with him, but even 2011/12 and 12/13 especially he had a bit of a renaissance. 

would be great to see him in the MLS tbh.


----------



## seabs

*Sherwood gets such unfair stuck from some in here. He's a goof and unconventional but he wasn't a bad manager.*


----------



## BkB Hulk

He set his team out something shocking. Always huge gaps between lines that made it easy to pass through. Players playing out of position when entirely unnecessary (ie Eriksen playing wide left when Chadli was playing behind Adebayor). Not enough BLOOD AND GUTS.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

He'll probably go to Norwich now.


----------



## Curry

Renegade™ said:


> Rio :jay
> 
> *best defender in the world between 06-09*, absolute class. injuries and age caught up with him, but even 2011/12 and 12/13 especially he had a bit of a renaissance.
> 
> would be great to see him in the MLS tbh.


A nice mix of Puyol, Cannavaro and Terry might disagree.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Andre will snipe him at his first game at Carrow Road.


----------



## Renegade™

Curry said:


> A nice mix of Puyol, Cannavaro and Terry might disagree.


Rio was better than all of them.


----------



## Joel

Nah, I agree with Renegade here. I'd probably say 2007, but it was during the 06/07 season where Ferdinand really went onto the next level and was the best centre back in the world.

Cannavaro is an overrated hack. Terry was never world class. Puyol probably took the title of world's best in 2009.


----------



## ScottishJobber

JT's been #1 in the Prem. Rio was a B+ player. :terry


----------



## Renegade™

Curry said:


> A nice mix of Puyol, Cannavaro and Terry might disagree.


Good for them. Rio has always been better than LEADER OF MEN and was better than Puyol at that stage too. Cannavaro was great in 2006 but after that he declined. Rio was at his absolute peak in 07 and 08.


----------



## Joel

ArnoldTricky said:


> He'll probably go to Norwich now.


He'd probably think the Championship is below him.


----------



## Andre

I like how sky's stats conveniently skipped over the cup games that Sherwood oversaw. It's amazing how you can present statistics in any way you want when you have an agenda...

Sherwood wasn't a terrible manager for Spurs, but he certainly wasn't a particularly good one either. He generally did well when setting up a simple attacking system against lesser sides, but was often found wanting tactically against the top sides. The high line against Arsenal in the league and Benfica in the Europa league home tie (that game was a tactical clusterfuck for so many reasons) showed that he hadn't really learned from avb's mistakes, while his insistence on playing a midfield two against some of the top sides was incredibly naive, the particular nadir of that system being produced away at arsenal in the cup. His man mangement methods were odd at times but were certainly effective in motivating adebayor (which was the real difference between sherwood and Avb in terms of results), although he undid most of that work with the Chelsea rant (funny how he never accredited blame to himself for awful tactics) which lead to them throwing any hopes of fourth place and a Europa league challenge in the bin the following week some abject and toothless displays. There's obviously something within him that suggests he has what it takes to be a manager at some level, but he has a a hell of a lot to learn and spurs clearly need much better than him right now.

While I think it's utterly bizarre that levy gave him the job in the first place, Sherwood should really be greateful for the opportunity to manage a decent premier league club for half a season as a rookie. It will have done his cv absolutely no harm and I'm sure lots of championship clubs would like to take him on...even if he is a massive twat (gillet banter aside).


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

Curry said:


> A nice mix of Puyol, Cannavaro and Terry might disagree.


And Samuel. And Vidic.

Nesta as well during 07-08.


----------



## Goku

Joel said:


> Cannavaro is an overrated hack.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

John Terry signed a 1 year contract with Chelsea according to Sky.


----------



## Nige™

Surprised at all the people in the game calling Sherwood's sacking harsh or wrong. It doesn't take much to see how unorganised they were. It looked like it was a case of "just go out there and fackin' play."

Their performances at Chelsea & Liverpool, as well as at home to City exposed his naivety to maximum effect. The fact most Spurs fans are delighted speaks volumes about his managerial ability.


----------



## Joel

Femto said:


>


I'm being over the top there, but he was overrated. He was a great defender, but because of the 2006 World Cup, people try to make out he was one of the best defenders to ever play the game, which I don't agree with.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Tim Sherwood no longer with Tottenham, it was fun having a gooner run the "rival" team for a yea


----------



## Andre

I totally agree with NUGE (copyrighted by Redead). Moving on from that...

Okay, it's discussion time regarding Spurs and AVB. I would be interested in hearing opinions from those in here on whether Spurs were completely correct in their decision to sack AVB and whether he deserved more time.

*Plus points:*

He had a 69% win record in all competitions this season.

He wasn't directly responsible for all of the dross that was signed (hello Franco Baldini).

He was doing okay when you consider he was lumbered with loads of new foreign signings that he had to blood in straight away.

He also coped okay with a tough fixture schedule with all of the extra Europa league games and the traveling around Europe.

*
Minus points:*

His style of football was absolutely dour and his team struggled to create goals from open play.

His tactics against the better teams were abysmal and his insistence upon using the inappropriate high line was comical.

His dealings with the media were absolutely pathetic and he managed to undermine the Spurs fans at several stages.

His handling of the Lloris concussion situation was abysmal.



I'm still definitely leaning towards the idea that the sacking was correct, but with HIND SIGHT (everyone who had that on their score card can put themselves for bonus points now :hb) I don't think he did as bad a job as I first thought, even though I don't believe that he did a good job either. If anything Levy and Baldini are the biggest culprits at Spurs this season.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I have a poor memory in terms of the Spurs saga, and I didn't watch much of their games so this is a less informed opinion than someone who watched them weekly.

In terms of pure results and stats, it looked like AVB was doing a decent-good job. Had them in a fairly comfortable position and as Andre said looked to be balancing the domestic/europa commitments well. That being said, the crushing defeats to teams above them, in large part due to the abysmal high line and AVB's stubborness to alter his plans probably caused concern. He was capable of getting results against a lot of teams, and by all accounts did well in terms of dealing with the influx of new players to try and offset the loss of Bale, but if you're a Spurs fan/Levy looking to take the team past a certain level, you'd look at the pastings they took against the sides above them and see that maybe AVB wasn't capable of adjusting his tactics to improve and succeed in the bigger games.

Spurs have obviously had ambition to be pushing for the Champions League for a while now, and seeing them get tonked on more than one occasion, with particular fault laying at AVB's feet for his tactical setup, it probably raised concerns as to whether he had the ability to be flexible and not stubbornly continue with his insistence on the high line which cost them dearly. His poor handling of the media and rubbing some of the fans the wrong way probably gave Levy and co the incentive to push him out of the door sooner rather than later, though had he not been sacked then and given until the end of the season, and Spurs' big game record had failed to improve, I think he'd have been ousted at some point. Levy probably saw an invitation when AVB lost the plot and caught the wrath of the media, but it's clear Spurs see themselves at a certain level as a club and regular pastings against the bigger sides, communicating to many that they're not at that level of those above them probably would have been his un-doing at some point.


----------



## Nige™

Andre said:


> I totally agree with NUGE (copyrighted by Redead). Moving on from that...
> 
> Okay, it's discussion time regarding Spurs and AVB. I would be interested in hearing opinions from those in here on whether Spurs were completely correct in their decision to sack AVB and whether he deserved more time.
> 
> *Plus points:*
> 
> He had a 69% win record in all competitions this season.
> 
> He wasn't directly responsible for all of the dross that was signed (hello Franco Baldini).
> 
> He was doing okay when you consider he was lumbered with loads of new foreign signings that he had to blood in straight away.
> 
> He also coped okay with a tough fixture schedule with all of the extra Europa league games and the traveling around Europe.
> 
> *
> Minus points:*
> 
> His style of football was absolutely dour and his team struggled to create goals from open play.
> 
> His tactics against the better teams were abysmal and his insistence upon using the inappropriate high line was comical.
> 
> His dealings with the media were absolutely pathetic and he managed to undermine the Spurs fans at several stages.
> 
> His handling of the Lloris concussion situation was abysmal.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still definitely leaning towards the idea that the sacking was correct, but with HIND SIGHT (everyone who had that on their score card can put themselves for bonus points now :hb) I don't think he did as bad a job as I first thought, even though I don't believe that he did a good job either. If anything Levy and Baldini are the biggest culprits at Spurs this season.


That's a terrific assessment.:clap

It amazes me those who work in the media, whether it be journalists or pundits don't see these things. You must assume they turn up once a week or sometimes twice with midweek games having not watched any football and just read the headlines.


----------



## Kiz

neither avb nor timmy gang solider were fit for managing a top 4 aspiring team.

avb is way too stuck in his ways, which is worrying for a 36 year old with little success. the continual persistence of a high line with michael dawson was the main contributor to his downfall.

sherwood seemed to almost play this game of one up manship. instead of do anything different tactically, he kept the high line, and probably pushed them higher up as in some sort of 'avb couldn't do it but i can' thing. he brought back adebayor, fine, okay, but his handling of the likes of sandro was just plain stupid. he threw bentaleb to the wolves and the poor kid struggled, especially in big matches. instead of swallowing his pride, he puts on this whole tough guy persona and blames everyone else but himself for his mistakes.


----------



## Vader

Andre, you're easily the best football poster.

* I expect my 'favour' to be rewarded tonight  *

Sherwood had a good record but like everyone has said, watching Spurs was an absolute chore. Harry Kane should go back to being the lead singer of McFly and stop being a posh fitba player.

On the topic of Rio, can't see how he wasn't the best in the world for at least two seasons. Puyol and Nesta were both around his level but I'd have Rio as a better performer from at least 06 til 08, perhaps another year on top of that too. Cannavaro is greatly overrated. Vidic was great from 08 onwards but I don't think he's ever been as good as Rio in the timeframe mentioned. Whoever mentioned Samuel can retire from posting here as it's clearly too advanced for you.


----------



## Andre

Btw, Sherwood's _actual _win percentage was 50%, just so Sky's propaganda can't fool you all...

I also agree with Kiz about the one up man ship thing with Sherwood. At times, rather than acting like a manager, he seemed more like a bloke down the pub who made excuses every time he lost a game of pool or darts to save his pride, the type that blames his mates' supposedly "poor wingman" qualities when he fails to pull a bird on a night out, despite the fact that HE is actually a rancid looking arrogant prick with the smoothness of sand paper.

For me Rio was pretty much as good during 06-09 as Stam was during 98-00, which speaks volumes. I'm a bit iffy (onuora) about the idea of Rio being a _definite_ starter for 'the greatest prem XI of all time' because there are so many great candidates, but at that time he was absolutely exceptional for the most part. People often point towards Van Der Sar having the greatest prem clean sheets record of all time (is it still the best in all top leagues?), but Rio's form was a massive factor in United's rearguard being so formidable in 08/09. Three league titles and a champions league trophy during that time also speaks volumes.


----------



## ScottishJobber

I'll put my hands up with the Ferdinand thing and say the reason I think JT was better is because I'm bias and obviously have watched Terry a lot more.


----------



## Vader

Schmeichel
Neville
Irwin
Adams
Ferdinand
Ronaldo
Keane
Scholes
Giggs
Henry
Shearer

Would likely be my Prem XI. Other choices could be Stam, Desailly, Vieira, Gerrard, Lampard, Pires, Cantona, Bergkamp. I'm actually really annoyed about not fitting Bergkamp in but Henry and Shearer both scored a ridiculous amount of goals to leave out.


----------



## Joel

I'd have Cole instead of Irwin (not a knock on Irwin who was excellent, but I think Cole was just as consistent as him, but also reached a level of best in the world during 08-11), but don't think I'd change anything else. Not sure about Adams, but can't think of a reason to take him out.


----------



## Andre

The one massive advantage in Irwin's favour was that he was a set piece specialist and incredibly reliable with penalties. Like Cole, he was dependable as fuck at the back and rarely made costly mistakes, but Irwin had that little bit extra in his locker than Cole did for me. He also had the edge on Cole from a technical stand point in open play as well. He was also just as comfortable at right back as he was at left back.


----------



## DA

I'm gonna miss good ol' Timmy Sherwood

Provided many a laugh and was the main inspiration behind 'Sherwood good make AVB sacking look good.' Never forget.

God speed, my friend


----------



## Vader

It's genuinely bugging me that I couldn't fit Bergkamp in. You could potentially make it a 4-2-3-1 with Henry out wide in place of Giggs and Bergkamp in the hole (you say?).


----------



## Andre

...and if I remember rightly, you lost the debate which included that line, didn't you Donnacha? :brodgers

DA the loser, how apt...

The one thing I will miss the most about Timothy was his smugness which impressively overshadowed the likes of Alan Pardew at times. Not bad for a debut season. I'll also miss his "GUTS AND CHARACTER" which often threatened to spill onto the pitch at times due to PASSHUN :loveit. This is a wrestling forum and by wrestling standards he was probably also an 8/10 on fitba promos, so he was always entertaining, regardless of what you thought of him as a person or as a manager.

Vader, I'd probably drop Shearer for Bergkamp if it's about fitting the non-flying Dutchman into the team. Shearer was a great goal scorer and a rock solid centre forward, but Bergkamp was the more complete player with greater creative ability and far more technical skills. That's not a knock on Shearer, but I'd rather have prime Giggs in my team than him.

Also, imagine the possibility of a 4-3-3 or 3-2-3-1 with Keane and Viera as the two orthodox cm's and Scholes pushing forwards as an attacking midfielder. FUCK having to face that midfield, especially as a show pony type who doesn't like rough tackles. Mind you, Keane and Viera would have probably ended up killing each other before they had played ten games together. Would have been great to see though, just once :moyes1


----------



## Silent Alarm

Leave the memories alone.


----------



## DA

TDL reached its peak with that line, let's be hendo.

Been downhill ever since


----------



## Vader

Bergkamp's goal against Argentina in 98 is my second favourite goal ever. He was remarkably good.

Favourite is Sheringham's against Bayern. If you were wondering.


----------



## Andre

That line was definitely a peak in TDL based on the fact that I knew it was the last line I'd have to read from any of your clusterfuck debates, Denis :hb

Moving onto an actually good Dennis (and certainly someone who was too good to be a Donnacha), here are the other great Bergkamp goals that stick in my memory:






Fuckern warz! :moyes1






Tekkerz :wilkins






Broke my heart as a kid :jose

Meanwhile, I was actually at Carra Rud in 2004 to see Dennis smash in Arsenal's fourth when Arsenal beat us 4-1 (the game when Lauren the cheating cunt somehow managed to stay on the pitch). Had a foot like a traction engine for said goal, Alan Partridge would have been proud. Can't find the footage though...but here's the aforementioned goal against Argentina:






Dennis Bergkamp might not have been the greatest goal scorer, but he certainly was a scorer of great goals (at the end of the day, when the dust settles and the smoke has cleared, some other terrible cliches, etc, etc).


----------



## reDREDD

this isnt the international fitba thread you assholes

dont make me check more than two threads. its exhausting


----------



## Nige™

Never too much Bergkamp for any thread, such a beautiful player. I'll never forget how he & Arsenal ripped us apart in the first minutes at Ewood in '98 on the way to the title.

Also, nice to see admiration for Denis Irwin. He was a fantastic player too. Getting forward, he & Neville offered so much to United. As great as Ashley Cole has been, I'd plump for Irwin too, simply because of the extra attacking aspect he contributed.


----------



## united_07

nice article on Gerrard :brodgers

http://www.sundayworld.com/sport/op...baller-of-his-generation#.U3JtOM7M1J4.twitter


----------



## Silent Alarm

Finally a journalist who has the balls to drop some truth bombs on Gerrard.



> AS Liverpool buckled this past fortnight, the scale of the surrender to sentiment and the Great Myth of Steven Gerrard became apparent.
> 
> Essentially the leader who went AWOL at the decisive hour, who could offer only blubbering sobs when his troops needed direction, who abandoned his post in the heat of battle, somehow emerged with a Purple Heart pinned to his tear-stained chest.....
> 
> http://www.sundayworld.com/sport/op...baller-of-his-generation#.U3JtOM7M1J4.twitter


The canonisation of him in the last month or so has been ridiculous.

Edit: For fuck sake, United 07!


----------



## Andre

If anything a lot of that is just as hyperbolic as all of the guff that has been written in order to glorify him. The truth lies somewhere in the middle. The stuff about Toure being a true example of a leader is quite rich seeing as he has been prone to go missing in games at times. Then again, I can't blame red top style journalists writing such trash when it continues to suck in the standard ********* audiences. Whether Roy Curtis has an agenda or if he's directly feeding into a desired agenda it doesn't matter, he's making money out of people, I guess.


----------



## Irish Jet

Gerrard is the most overrated player in Premier League history.

Discuss.

:brodgers


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Terry getting an extension is nice, but it was always going to happen. I hope Cole gets his year as well, in the small doses he has played he's looked good. We might not be in the hunt for a left back this season (especially if Shaw does indeed sign for United), so I think Azpi/Cole would be viable for the season. Lampard was gash this season, so I'm not fussed on whether he stays, retires, or joins the pensioners in MLS. 

Gonna miss Sherwood's GUTS and CHARACTER. I hope Spurs sign a guy who is just as bad as him or :avb. Could always use a good laugh at their expense.

EDIT- Gerrard talk. This sums him up pretty well --->:reggie.


----------



## DA

Roy Curtis has had an anti-Gerrard agenda for years. It's fucking laughable stuff

This is a proper article that sums up Gerrard

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/mar/13/steven-gerrard-liverpool


----------



## reDREDD

its kinda funny how players change

i recall didier was anonymous in so many years of big games and important moments, like getting sent off united in moscow, or a year later when he lost his mind vs barca in the semis

we needed him, quite often, and while he was good, he wasnt the guy who could win a game on his own. very decisive in the premier league, especially against arsenal, but lacked a certain quality in europe

and then 2012 happened


----------



## DA

> These two flaws fatally merged at Crystal Palace when Gerrard, deemed Europe’s pre-eminent controlling midfielder by his manager, became the very opposite, a vision of disorganised chaos, as the Eagles landed three killer blows.


The entire team was going gung-ho for necessary goals. Rodgers' fault



> It says much for the Englishman’s genius for self-promotion that he would garner more first preference votes than the transcendent Ivorian in the Player of the Year poll conducted by those who scribble about the game on a daily basis.


Self-promotion? Where plz?



> Liverpool fans tend to rewrite history when it comes to the player who did just about everything in his power to board the Chelsea express in 2004 (Google his quotes from that time) until thuggish threats to his family persuaded him to step back.


Article may as well have been written by Mozza or some Everton cab-driver



> Unquestionably adrift of Luis Suarez, Daniel Sturridge and Raheem Sterling, any honest internal poll would have him jostling with Jordan Henderson, Philippe Coutinho and *Simon Mignolet* for the minor placings in a thrilling year of rebirth.


Yes, Mignolet was definitely better and more important than Gerrard this season :kobe8 Whatever about the rest of them, saying Mignolet was more important is a joke



> Gerrard was not in the top 20 performers in England.
> 
> Of those who can loosely be termed midfielders, he trailed Toure, Hazard, David Silva, Willian, Fernandinho, Adam Lallana, Santi Cazorla and, perhaps, Henderson. Aaron Ramsey in his three months of fitness was a vividly more stellar figure.


Cazorla and Willian? :kobe



> Those who observed Gerrard’s comically inept display against Aston Villa at Anfield in January could only assume Brendan Rodgers had spent the evening socialising with the ghosts of Hunter S Thompson, Oliver Reed and George Best when he recently deemed Gerrard “the best in European football in a controlling role”.


This was his first time playing in the CDM position by himself, I believe. Let's have a go at a 34 year old playing poorly while he is learning a new position tho



> Where was the control when he keeled over like a bullet-ridden Bambi against Chelsea?


Let's have a go at him for slipping. 



> Whether it is through tears or fist-pumping rallying cries or the smitten, innocent-in-love badge kissing, he creates the illusion of being the ultimate team-player.


Tears-poked in the eye by Sakho. WOW at the rest



> Led by Toure, a midfield player from a different continent to Gerrard by birth; and a different planet when it comes to leadership and achievement.


Yep. Gerrard has never displayed leadership or achievement









Honest to God, the top posters in this thread (you know who you are) are better than this fucking hyperbolic hack.

Inb4 Mozza with his HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, and Kiz saying something about bitterness/tears, or Vader with something witty or Slient Alarm calling him a cunt etc

*EDIT*: and inb4 Redead says something sarcastic :hendo2


----------



## reDREDD

jeez DA the least you could do is acknowledge my presence

although honestly i never minded gerrard much

i mean cant really doubt his leadership qualities or big game ability after munich. he has had his fuckups, but who hasnt. theyre pretty damn funny though 

like even liverpool just throwing barrage after barrage of long shots and crosses isnt completely gerrard's fault. rodgers should have known better and played smarter balls to sturridge and suarez's feet


----------



## Silent Alarm

Gerrard is a cunt.

I'm nothing if not predictable.


----------



## seabs

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

something about bitterness/tears

something witty

Gerrard's a cunt.

I can't see DA around this post because he isn't here yet :westbrook2*


----------



## Vader

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> The entire team was going gung-ho for necessary goals. Rodgers' fault
> 
> 
> 
> Self-promotion? Where plz?
> 
> 
> 
> Article may as well have been written by Mozza or some Everton cab-driver
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Mignolet was definitely better and more important than Gerrard this season :kobe8 Whatever about the rest of them, saying Mignolet was more important is a joke
> 
> 
> 
> Cazorla and Willian? :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> This was his first time playing in the CDM position by himself, I believe. Let's have a go at a 34 year old playing poorly while he is learning a new position tho
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a go at him for slipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Tears-poked in the eye by Sahko. WOW at the rest
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Gerrard has never displayed leadership or achievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honest to God, *the top posters in this thread (you know who you are)* are better than this fucking hyperbolic hack.
> 
> Inb4 Mozza with his HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, and Kiz saying something about bitterness/tears, or *Vader with something witty *or Slient Alarm calling him a cunt etc
> 
> *EDIT*: and inb4 Redead says something sarcastic :hendo2


Cheers mate!

It's fairly obvious I'm not Gerrard's biggest fan - I think he is guilty of trying to be the game saving hero a lot of the time but the notion that he wasn't as good as Willian (what the fuck) and Cazorla is absolute bollocks. His TITLE LOSING SLIP will forever be the funniest thing I've ever seen in football and that includes Chris Brass scoring an own goal by kicking the ball into his own face; breaking his nose in the process.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Article may as well have been written by Mozza or some Everton cab-driver


But it's true.


----------



## DA

:kobe8

Also, speaking of self-promotion etc, isn't Yaya Toure the same guy who was begging for votes on twitter for an African Footballer of the Year Award and whinging about being overlooked this year? Meanwhile, Gerrard missed out on PFA Player of the Year in his the PRIME SEASON OF HIS CAREER so Giggs could receive it because of some sentimental bullshit and we never heard a peep out of Gerrard.

Plz don't attack me, Kiz anda


----------



## Joel

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> :kobe8


Why don't you believe it?


----------



## Kiz

da being a racist again


----------



## DA

Joel said:


> Why don't you believe it?


1. because it isn't true

2. The amount of crazy made up shite around the city of Liverpool means I never take any rumours seriously. Of course then again, maybe Gerrard's children have all been sired by the local gang bosses and his missus sucks them all off for cocaine despite the fact that her husband is a multi-millionaire. She could probably go buy it from some scoundrel up some alley-way where Brendan Rodgers is horsing it into the local ****** behind a dumpster


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Chelsea :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

So Gerrard has never had any problems with gangsters from Liverpool?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/7341485.stm

The guy they talk about in the story above is known as 'The Psycho' George Bromley Jnr. Just one of many people from here who have caused Gerrard trouble. 

Must be crazy made up bullshit like, I mean it is only his dad who is talking about it. 

Let me know, since you clearly know more about it and everything, you know with you being from here and knowing all of the stories, why did Gerrard pull out of the transfer to go to Chelsea after saying he wants to leave?


----------



## DA

I'm aware of that stuff.

As for the Chelsea stuff. He was ready to sign a new contract with Liverpool, but Liverpool kept delaying it, he tried to force their hand and hurry them up by hinting at moving away, then Liverpool stalled even more, he then believed the club were willing to cash in on him. Then they eventually stopped being crazy and gave him the contract.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

> "Sadly, Steven has told us this afternoon that he will not accept our offer of an improved and extended contract because he wants to leave Liverpool," said a Reds statement.


But you said Liverpool kept delaying it?

They offered him a contract of £100K p/w and he said no.


----------



## DA

Felt he was in too deep already with Chelsea, then changed his mind the next morning I believe.

This stuff is nearly ten years old and I'm not gonna debate any more of it just after 12am when there are NBA playoffs to be watching :drake1

You believe your stories and I'll believe something else


----------



## Liam Miller

Stevie wanted to sign for chelsea
gangsters thought otherwise
fans burnt his shirt
stevie stayed

That pretty much it?


----------



## Vader

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Felt he was in too deep already with Chelsea, then changed his mind the next morning I believe.
> 
> This stuff is nearly ten years old and I'm not gonna debate any more of it just after 12am when there are NBA playoffs to be watching :drake1
> 
> You believe your stories and I'll believe something else


I tend to give you a hard time but I'm usually joking with it. The shit at the end of the above quote is dreadful though. That's like people telling you that your girlfriend is cheating on you with fifteen lads but you refuse to believe it. However if you put a blacklight in front of her she'd look like a psychedelic dalmation.


----------



## Masquerade

Andre said:


> That line was definitely a peak in TDL based on the fact that I knew it was the last line I'd have to read from any of your clusterfuck debates, Denis :hb
> 
> Moving onto an actually good Dennis (and certainly someone who was too good to be a Donnacha), here are the other great Bergkamp goals that stick in my memory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckern warz! :moyes1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tekkerz :wilkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broke my heart as a kid :jose
> 
> Meanwhile, I was actually at Carra Rud in 2004 to see Dennis smash in Arsenal's fourth when Arsenal beat us 4-1 (the game when Lauren the cheating cunt somehow managed to stay on the pitch). Had a foot like a traction engine for said goal, Alan Partridge would have been proud. Can't find the footage though...but here's the aforementioned goal against Argentina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Bergkamp might not have been the greatest goal scorer, but he certainly was a scorer of great goals (at the end of the day, when the dust settles and the smoke has cleared, some other terrible cliches, etc, etc).


Bergkamp and Henry.
My goat duo.

Bergkamp is indeed one of the GOATS. And he is a nice guy


----------



## Vader

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...ttack-on-manchester-united-flops?ICID=HP_BN_1

Keano with the honesty shotgun.


----------



## Curry

Vader said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...ttack-on-manchester-united-flops?ICID=HP_BN_1
> 
> Keano with the honesty shotgun.


"You can’t fall back on what players did two years ago because if you are not performing or if there is competition in the same position then that is the nature of the beast. You are going to be left out."

Says Keane as Frank Lampard picks up his plane ticket.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I'll look forward to Everton having another negative net spend.


----------



## Andre

While I agree with Keane about certain United players under performing, it's painfully clear why the man failed as a manager in the long term. Every time I read or hear an interview from him revolving around United's 13/14 season he sticks up for Moyes and buries the players, saying they should have played better for the manager. While the latter might be true, Keane continually fails to understand that it IS the manager's job to motivate the players into playing for him, whether that be through charisma, saying the correct things at the right times, via respect gained through making good decisions and/or displaying a wealthy amount of valuable knowledge. Those were all qualities that Moyes sorely lacked as a United manager. 

It's a nice little fantasy to have where you can pretend that all top players will just turn up and get on with their jobs to the best of their ability, regardless of what they think of the manager and how apathetic they feel towards him, but more often than not it really doesn't work like that. The difference with Fergie was that he was able to control all of the big egos, keeping everyone in line. When anyone rocked the boat (ala Keane in the 05/06 season) he had the balls to fuck them off, because he understood the most important thing at a big club is displaying complete control and leadership at the top, otherwise the whole thing falls apart, as it did under Moyes (and that's without even going into tactics). On the other side of the coin Fergie also understood that you needed to treat the players like they were your own family at times as well, putting an arm around those who needed a confidence boost and building strong relationships with great understandings that created a rock solid team environment. Moyes was just someone who constantly undermined his players' confidence in public with feeble statements, often concerning a lack of belief in their abilities to win matches or competitions, forever displaying a small club mentality. You could get away with that if the players were robots (or Adrian Merciers), but they're likely to react like any other human in any other job when they're disillusioned and being managed incorrectly. A massive wage packet doesn't completely eradicate human emotions.

That was Keane's major failing at Ipswich. He didn't understand that you couldn't just walk in and have constant respect based on what you have achieved in the past (in Keane's case his playing career), you have to build on the reputation that you've earned and maintain it through good management and solid relationships that will motivate players. For example, at Ipswich he treated the players like cunts because he couldn't understand why they weren't capable of the things he could do as a player, rather than accepting the onus was on HIM to get the best out of them and build a system they could play in. If there were a few bad eggs in the team he would treat the whole team like they were a rotten carton full of them, rather than dealing with each player individually with different methods. "Jon Walters is running through brick walls for me? Fantastic! But why isn't that little cunt Wickham doing the same?", etc. He was also filmed on documentary tarring every modern youth player he had dealt with, using the same brush, suggesting that they're ALL petulant and lack respect. While that was a stupid generalisation for him to make, he failed to realise that a lot of the time it was his own actions that eroded any trust he had from his players.

Then you add in his horrendous dealings in the transfer market (you have to be a bit of a mug to spend £8 million on a player like Anton Ferdinand) and you can see why he he failed as a manager and why he's having to be babysat by Martin O'Neill nowadays, rather than being able to do the job himself. Keane was a fantastic player and certainly understands the game from an on pitch perspective and will probably make a decent assistant coach, but he's really the last person who should be commenting when it comes to man management and how players should be motivated in the modern game.


----------



## seabs

*Barca/Atletico on at the same time as the FA Cup Final. Barely any fitba all week and then the two matches come at the same time.


WHY :jose*


----------



## wkdsoul

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27412323

by gawd, he chopped him in half!!


----------



## Andre

Seabs said:


> *Barca/Atletico on at the same time as the FA Cup Final. Barely any fitba all week and then the two matches come at the same time.
> 
> 
> WHY :jose*



Really? I hadn't even checked the times of the matches. That's a massive piss take.


----------



## seabs

*I assumed Barca were on Sunday. Meh. No brainer which one to watch though. Watch Bayern/Dortmund be on at the same time too *


----------



## wkdsoul

Vader said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...ttack-on-manchester-united-flops?ICID=HP_BN_1
> 
> Keano with the honesty shotgun.


Seems pretty valid on most points,i dont know why Keano giving his opinion on players/teams and only going for the negative is a surprise to half these news places anymore.. Hes right on the Man U clear out, you could possible get up to 10 players that havent been up to standard over the season ...


----------



## Andre

Why change things when they're working though? It's one thing being Pep Guardiola and swinging your old size nines about, but this is David fucking Moyes with his small club mentality tactics we're talking about. There's also such a thing as too much change and if the players resisted major long term changes from a trusted system to something that wasn't showing any real signs of working then you can't blame them. Like I said before, it's the manager's job to CONVINCE the players through good management, charisma and the display of good knowledge. Moyes lacked these qualities, especially at the top level. 

The fact that the players reacted better to Giggs due to his efforts to replicate Fergie's style shouldn't be a surprise to anybody with any common sense. Of course the players are going to appreciate and accept proven managerial, training and tactical methods with greater ease. Moyes was a dinosaur who attempted to change a large part of the clubs culture, even down to thing such as replacing the whole coaching staff with geeks, some who had no business being at United. It was too much change all at once and that was _completely_ on Moyes.
*
Edit:* Why did you edit out the bit about Vidic's comments on Moyes and Giggs? SCARED COWARD!


----------



## Renegade™

tbf I read a huge Vidic interview yesterday and he was sympathetic and fairly well spoken about Moyes, he didn't bag him out like he could've and denied a lot of the rumoured stories the press had been banging out about since he was sacked. Quality person, quality player and quality captain, gonna miss Vida :jay

He didn't deny the "play like Jagielka" bit tho which is hilarious if true :lol

Keane tho. If he legit was van Gaal's assistant at Utd next season, half the squad would be dead.


----------



## Kiz

keane runs his mouth a lot for someone who's shown to be a terrible manager.


----------



## Nige™

Not watched a great deal of La Liga to say the least but I know what match I'll be watching. The FA Cup final's had no appeal since 2002, so watching Barca triumph it is.

Keane's right about Smalling & Jones, but it's not as if we have such obvious alternatives to include. You can definitely make a case for Stones. He'll be a regular for us in future years and has done well for Everton recently. I just feel this World Cup came a little too soon for him. He could've done a job though if needed I'm sure. I probably would've taken him over Smalling tbh.

Caulker's done okay at Cardiff, but who else is there? We're not blessed with centre halves atm. Lescott's not playing at City. Dawson's had a poor year with Spurs. Rio's not played regularly and hasn't been too convincing. If Terry was available he'd go in a heartbeat.


----------



## DA

Kiz said:


> keane runs his mouth a lot for someone who's shown to be a terrible manager.


I'd agree with this if he was accusing somebody of being a shit manager, but he is accusing some United players of not pushing on and not putting the required effort in.

His managerial past shouldn't come into it.


----------



## Andre

His managerial past completely comes into it because he has shown himself to be a poor motivator of players, so digging out the United players and defending Moyes who was a poor motivator at United just helps to make those comparisons.

NUGE is correct about Smalling and Jones having to go due to a lack of options with any experience. I guess you could make a very weak case for Lescott (is he even fit atm?) based on experience, but he has been incredibly poor since Euro 2012.


----------



## reDREDD

is he seriously blaming jones for getting injured and busted open on a weekly basis?


----------



## Andre

Probably. Keane is the type of bloke who wouldn't be a million miles away from expecting a player to run off a broken ankle.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Apparently Park Ji-Sung retired. I would also retire than play for QPR and :arry


----------



## united_07

> Stan Collymore ‏@StanCollymore 9m
> Patrick Kluivert 100 % not joining LVG at #MUFC. @talkSPORT #MUFC


Guess Giggs will be assistant then. But would have been good to see Kluivert have some part in the coaching staff.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Lovely goal by Lawrence for United in the U-21 final.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Getting this flown over for a post-season friendly ? :lmao


----------



## DA

Jesus Christ, these people are so small-time I would need a fucking microscope to see them

That slip was probably genuinely a Top 3 moment in their lives. they need to be all flown to the moon and then dropped from there into the ocean


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Jesus Christ, these people are so small-time I would need a fucking microscope to see them
> 
> That slip was probably genuinely a Top 3 moment in their lives. *they need to be all flown to the moon and then dropped from there into the ocean*


How would you go about this though? I assume you mean Earth's oceans. If you want them to be dropped to Earth you would need some kind of spacecraft for them to accelerate downwards to earth. Assuming there are many small-time fans this may be an expensive measure for NASA. The costs may outweigh the mission in this case. It would have been better if you said the small-time Gerrard haters are sent to the moon, and must drift away in space with/without a spacesuit. Either way is probably a better punishment than dropping them to the ocean. NASA needs to focus on the new prototype spacesuits for the planned manned Mars mission, they don't have time to deal with these fans either.

EDIT- Oh wow this isn't the science forum, my bad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27410692



> Alan Pardew will remain as Newcastle's manager according to the club, who responded to rumours that they had been talking to other candidates.
> Reports in France last week suggested that the club had been linked with St Etienne coach Christophe Galtier.
> Club officials clarified the situation at a fans' forum on Monday outlining that "incorrect media reports" would be looked at by their legal team.





















8 more years pls.


----------



## DA

Rockhead said:


> How would you go about this though? I assume you mean Earth's oceans. If you want them to be dropped to Earth you would need some kind of spacecraft for them to accelerate downwards to earth. Assuming there are many small-time fans this may be an expensive measure for NASA. The costs may outweigh the mission in this case. It would have been better if you said the small-time Gerrard haters are sent to the moon, and must drift away in space with/without a spacesuit. Either way is probably a better punishment than dropping them to the ocean. NASA needs to focus on the new prototype spacesuits for the planned manned Mars mission, they don't have time to deal with these fans either.
> 
> EDIT- Oh wow this isn't the science forum, my bad.


Maybe after they're done with the Mars spacesuits, they can build you some platform shoes

Greek


----------



## seabs

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Jesus Christ, these people are so small-time I would need a fucking microscope to see them
> 
> That slip was probably genuinely a Top 3 moment in their lives. they need to be all flown to the moon and then dropped from there into the ocean


*"Moyes' Hot Cross Buns"*


----------



## Waffelz

Seabs said:


> *Barca/Atletico on at the same time as the FA Cup Final. Barely any fitba all week and then the two matches come at the same time.
> 
> 
> WHY :jose*


Scottish Cup final on before then, at least.


----------



## Renegade™

shame about the u21 final but with Keane, Wilson, Lawrence, Pearson, Amos, Varela and Janko we have some good prospects coming through. hoping Keane gets promoted to the first time with Rio and Vidic leaving next season.

surprised to hear Park had retired. Only 32-33 but has been dogged by injuries lately. turned in some massive performances for us down the years, great squad player, on either wing or more centrally.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Seabs said:


> *Barca/Atletico on at the same time as the FA Cup Final. Barely any fitba all week and then the two matches come at the same time.
> 
> 
> WHY :jose*


:lmao

Someone block the tunnel at Wembley for two hours. Problem solved.


----------



## Goku

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao
> 
> Someone block the tunnel at Wembley for two hours. Problem solved.


Bayern/Dortmund :costanza


----------



## BkB Hulk

They can play four hours early.


----------



## FalseKing

Van Der Sar to return as goaly coach :mark:

Gaal/Giggs/Scholsy/VDS

get rekt


----------



## ArnoldTricky

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## danny_boy

Public Urination is just so wrong


----------



## Rocky Mark

just give us the trophy already


----------



## Vader

*The 2013/14 End of Season Football Awards*

We have concluded the season now, besides from the FA Cup final but we all know Hull are winning that. I have taken it upon myself to create these awards for the esteemed posters, marvellous teams and various other pointless adjectives. I am making these up as I type this so if some of these are random and/or shite then that's why. For those wondering, these awards will be presented by Andrea Pirlo's beard and Iggy Azalea's arse. For the dense ones amongst this thread (the word mong is even in amongst just for you), I'll throw out topics and you reply with who or what you think should win (I'll allow numerous suggestions). I'm also typing this on my phone so I couldn't give a fuck if it reads like CGS has written it whilst on ketamine.

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts)
Least impartial poster
Best football poster (most knowledgeable really)
Worst football poster (thickest)
Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks)
Worst poster in general
Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League)
Most depressing moment as a fan
Funniest/best forum moment
Best set of fans beside your own
Worst set of fans including your own
Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex)
Best looking kit
Shittest kit
Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure
Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian
Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on
Most annoying aspect about football
Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread)

I think that'll do.

I patiently await your participation gents. Those who take part will be rewarded with rewards that they'll receive in their dreams tonight.


----------



## DA

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts): *BULK*

Least impartial poster: *CM Styles*

Best football poster (most knowledgeable really): *Seabs*

Worst football poster (thickest): *HeartBreak&Triumph (ya I saw you mention my name in the WOAT poster thread, fackin avit)*

Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks): *Vader*

Worst poster in general: *Mozza* :lelbron

Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League): *United finishing 7th* 

Most depressing moment as a fan: *Not winning the title*

Funniest/best forum moment: *Seabs losing that £800+ bet the other day (this is for :hayden3ing at me in that rep :kobe5 even tho I then went on to win my bet :kobe3)* 

Best set of fans beside your own: *Norwich*

Worst set of fans including your own: *Chelsea*

Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex): *Iago Aspas*

Best looking kit: *Liverpool*

Shittest kit: *Crystal Palace*

Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure: *Sturridge*

Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian: *Victor Moses*

Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on: *Pubes*

Most annoying aspect about football: *The fans are cunts*

Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread): *Rush. Seabs. Andre*


----------



## Curry

Fuck it:

*Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts)* - CGS, he misspells everything equally

*Least impartial poster* - CM Styles

*Best football poster (most knowledgeable really)* - Andre (If TDL is to be believed)

*Worst football poster (thickest*) - In the hopes he will improve to avoid winning next year, GoldenSilver

*Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks)* - Woolcock

*Worst poster in general* - kingfunkel (even if he isn't a fan of racism)

*Funniest moment (in the Premier League)* - Gerrard's slip

*Most depressing moment as a fan* - Selling Mata

*Funniest forum moment* - Reaction to Gerrard's slip

*Best set of fans beside your own* - Everton 

*Worst set of fans including your own* - Liverpool

*Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex)* - John Terry (I reckon I could sell my story to the Mail)

*Best looking kit* - City's home kit

*Shittest kit* - Liverpool away

*Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure* - Hazard

*Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian* - DOZY

*Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on* - Never win. Always winning is boring as fuck. Never winning would at least become a fun joke and a chance to win some bets.

*Most annoying aspect about football* - Players getting booked for celebrations

*Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread)* - Smark-hole, Rockhead, EGame


----------



## seabs

*Can we have a cutest fitba thread poster so I can win one please. That's me in my sig btw. May as well embrace it since come dick posted one of my pictures off my Facebook account on here for everyone to see without my permission.

Also DA's post makes it sound like I bet £800 and lost. I'm not that stupid thank you very much. Not sure what to think about DA wanting to marry me though. Also yay at most knowledgeable! *


----------



## Silent Alarm

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts): *No idea. Is there anyone like that on here?*

Least impartial poster: *Rush*

Best football poster (most knowledgeable really): *Dunno, Nige seems to post a lot of sense.*

Worst football poster (thickest): *Me (95% of my posts consist of calling some player a cunt. Pathetic.)*

Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks): *I'll say Nige again.*

Worst poster in general: *Whoever the prick is that changed my name from Silent to Slient and still hasn't fixed the fucking thing. But seriously, Rush.*

Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League): *Stevie's slip-slip-slip-a-delphia.*

Most depressing moment as a fan: :moyes2

Funniest/best forum moment: *Immediate aftermath of the Liverpool Chelsea match.*

Best set of fans beside your own: *Crystal Palace, they seem loud on TV anyway. And they do it without sounding like cunts, Stoke fans have yet to master this.*

Worst set of fans including your own: *Fulham? Always seemed half empty and sounded like a library on TV.*

Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex): *Hard to choose between Mata and De Gea. I'll pick Mata, he seems more caring.*

Best looking kit: *United home*

Shittest kit:* Arsenal's purple and black away kit.*

Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure: *Tough question. I'll pick Ramsey because he was playing brilliantly until his injury plus he doesn't annoy me.*

Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian: *Tom Cleverley*

Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on: *The latter.*

Most annoying aspect about football:* Diving.*

Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread): *I'd give you all a pity shag.*


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts): *Redededading*
Least impartial poster: *All those who are small time (Bananas comes to mind)*
Best football poster (most knowledgeable really): *He who defiles the sheep*
Worst football poster (thickest): *Moz....* Actually it's that dick Kiz... Whoever that nonce of a Arsenal bird poster was
Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks): *Seabs cause he is a woman*
Worst poster in general: *That tit Brickhouse or Zigberg*
Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League): *1 July 2013 to 22 April 2014 (The David Moyes BBQ experience)*
Most depressing moment as a fan: *Meltdown at Palace*
Funniest/best forum moment: *That Hull City autoplay where 3 or 4 people quoted it and it ended up letting Satan manifest*
Best set of fans beside your own: *Newcastle masochists*
Worst set of fans including your own: *Vader, Seabs, and Woolpenis save the regular United support and Alex, BJ, and Gooner do the same for the Goonies so it all comes down to whoever the resident bell Zigberg supports.*
Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex): *Kolo*
Best looking kit: *Space Invaders away kit*
Shittest kit: *That new Newcastle away strip (The grey)*
Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure: *Aguero*
Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian: *The touch of steel Altidore*
Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on: *Yes*
Most annoying aspect about football: *Tony Pulis*
Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread): *Shag Shep, Marry Seabs, Push Rus*



> I patiently await your participation gents. Those who take part will be rewarded with rewards that they'll receive in their dreams tonight.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts): *Not, Denis, the clueless gimp. *
Least impartial poster : *Denis, the utter jeb end. *
Best football poster (most knowledgeable really) : *Not Denis, the clueless bell whiff. I'll go with Woolcock because he's most sensible and tends to fume less over his team losing a game. *
Worst football poster (thickest) : *Denis, yer bad tit. *
Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks) : *Deffo not Denis the clueless, unfunny, ugly beaut. I'll go with Woolcock since I voted him best fitba poster.*
Worst poster in general : *Denis, the snide off. Not even close. *
Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League) : *Tie between Steven Gerrard slipping which resulted in Denis' heart breaking and this, after Palace drawn against Liverpool https://vine.co/v/MeaB03x7JWA*
Most depressing moment as a fan : *Denis joining this forum and then not leaving the football threads.*
Funniest/best forum moment : *Denis being a smug little fuck and getting disgustingly cocky as the season went on only for Liverpool to let it all slip away at the very death. *
Best set of fans beside your own : *Not Liverpool because Denis is the worst fan/human bean* on the forum. Newcastle seem to be best represented on here so I'll opt for them, shame every other Newcastle fan I've come across is an utter bell end.*
Worst set of fans including your own : *Liverpool, because Denis is an absolute holocaust of a person.*
Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex) - *Bryan Oviedo, I'd then tuck him into bed after it the handsome bugger.*
Best looking kit : *Love Everton's away kit.*
Shittest kit : T*he Liverpool shirt that looks like it ran out of ink.*
Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure : *Seamus Coleman, the angry little bastard*
Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian : *Jozy Altidore. Special mention goes to Shep who constantly defended him.*
Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on : *Bring on the pubes.*
Most annoying aspect about football : *Racism no longer being tolerated.*
Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread) : *I'd bum all of yer ma's, marry Andre because we need to keep it in the family and push Denis off a cliff. *

*Zombo


----------



## Destiny

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts): *BULK*
Least impartial poster : *MOZ* :brodgers 
Best football poster (most knowledgeable really) : *ME* 
Worst football poster (thickest) : *MOZ*:brodgers 
Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks) : *NIGE*
Worst poster in general : *BRICKHOUSE*
Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League) :* UNITED 7TH* :brodgers
Most depressing moment as a fan : *NOT WINNING TITLE*
Funniest/best forum moment : *SMASHING EVERTON AT HOME* :brodgers
Worst set of fans including your own :* CHELSEA*
Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex): *RAMSEY*
Best looking kit : *SPURS THIRD KIT*
Shittest kit : *LIVERPOOL AWAY KIT*
Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure : *DZEKO*
Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian : *ALTIDORE*
Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on : *PUBES?*
Most annoying aspect about football : *DIVING*
Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread) : *ALEX, CGS, MOZ.*


----------



## Vader

*Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts)* - Me

*Least impartial poster* - CM Styles

*Best football poster (most knowledgeable really)* - Andre

*Worst football poster (thickest*) - Cliffy Byro

*Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks)* - Andre

*Worst poster in general* - Cliffy Byro

*Funniest moment (in the Premier League)* - Gerrard's slip

*Most depressing moment as a fan* - the 4-1 against City

*Funniest forum moment* - I took great laughter in Bananas' ban

*Best set of fans beside your own* - On here Norwich, in actual life perhaps Palace

*Worst set of fans including your own* - Liverpool here, Arsenal actually.

*Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex)* - Rooney. She'd be all over me afterwards.

*Best looking kit* - Swiss World Cup one.

*Shittest kit* - Liverpool away

*Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure* - Aguero

*Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian* - Any of Cardiff's Norwegians.

*Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on* - Pube shaving

*Most annoying aspect about football* - Shit punishments for racism

*Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread)* - Rockhead (definitely a virgin, I'd rock his world), Andre (he'd talk forever and fill the gaps in life), Cliffy Byro (he's an idiot)


----------



## Renegade™

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts) *Nige*
Least impartial poster *RUSH*
Best football poster (most knowledgeable really) *Andre*
Worst football poster (thickest) *CM Styles*
Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks) *Vader*
Worst poster in general *kingfunkel*
Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League) *STEVIE ME AND DAT SLIP*
Most depressing moment as a fan *the Old Trafford curse of*:moyes1
Funniest/best forum moment *aftermath of Palace/Pool match*
Best set of fans beside your own *Crystal Palace*
Worst set of fans including your own *Liverpool. So many new WOAT bandwaggonners*
Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex) *Mata I guess*
Best looking kit *United home*
Shittest kit *Utd's dark blue/black tablecloth mess of an Alt kit*
Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure *Ramsey or De Gea. I'll go with DDG for being injury free and saving our ass many times
*Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian *Iago Aspas*
Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on *not sure if srs*
Most annoying aspect about football *Fergie had to retire *:jay
Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread) *myself/Seabs/EGame*


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts):* Brickhouse.
*Least impartial poster:* Fabio aka united_07.
*Best football poster (most knowledgeable really):* Andre.
*Worst football poster (thickest):* sXe (RIP).
*Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks):* The guy who told Joel to fuck off.
*Worst poster in general:* The guy who told Joel to fuck off.
*Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League):* Tim Sherwood salutes John Cena and/or Adebayor.
*Most depressing moment as a fan:* GET THE FUCK UP STEVIE
*Funniest/best forum moment:* 
*Best set of fans beside your own:* On this forum the Newcastle lads are sound. Outside of this forum, probably Palace.
*Worst set of fans including your own:* We had a decent bunch before we started winning games. Then it went down the shitter. Special mention to everybody that's not Sunderland or Newcastle on here though really. Off the forum it has to be Chelsea or Arsenal around here.
*Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex):* Jon Flanagan (wouldn't know what he was doing anyway).
*Best looking kit:* Tony Pulis.
*Shittest kit:* I can't even remember our third kit right now, but I bet it's shit.
*Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure:* Aguero.
*Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian:* RVW.
*Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on:* Pubes.
*Most annoying aspect about football:* It attracts WOATing.
*Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread):* RUS, Shep, Shep (life insurance).
*Best Geordie:* Shep.


----------



## Kiz

vader is the answer to all the questions


----------



## Rush

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts): *Shep*

Least impartial poster: *Brickhouse*

Best football poster (most knowledgeable really): I'd say Andre but his head is large enough as it is. So *Kiz* gets the win, with SI just behind :woolcock.

Worst football poster (thickest): *Nattie *

Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks): Vader has made a late push for this even if the bantz has been directed mostly towards Liverpool but its got to be *BULK*

Worst poster in general: *Brickhouse + Nattie*

Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League): *Moyes, AVB and Sherwood in general. *

Most depressing moment as a fan: *leave the memories alone* :stevie enaldo

Funniest/best forum moment: *Nothing funny about this thread this season.*

Best set of fans beside your own: *Sunderland (shep is a nice lady)*

Worst set of fans including your own: *Arsenal fans* simply b/c the dirt worst United fans all left when they started losing. I also refuse to acknowledge the recent Liverpool fans existance. 

Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex): :hendo

Best looking kit: *Liverpool*

Shittest kit: *Liverpool 3rd kit*

Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure: :sturridge

Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian: *Tom Cleverley*

Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on: *Is this even a question for Andre?*

Most annoying aspect about football: *Studs not getting a player enough traction in key moments. Also when teams with wingers/strikers worth hundreds of millions of pounds just park the bus.*

Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread): *Shag Seabs b/c she's a flithy one, marry both Shep and Bulk, push Kiz off the cliff. The trophy will weight him down as well so his body doesn't resurface :brodgers*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread): *Rush. Seabs. Andre*





BkB Hulk said:


> *Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread):* RUS, Shep, Shep (life insurance).


:brie



Slient Alarm said:


> Least impartial poster: *Rush*
> 
> Worst poster in general: *Whoever the prick is that changed my name from Silent to Slient and still hasn't fixed the fucking thing. But seriously, Rush.*


i will skull fuck you for that



Hank Scorpio said:


> Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread): *Shag Shep, Marry Seabs, Push Rus*


you too



Renegade™;34278682 said:


> Least impartial poster *RUSH*


you three


----------



## CGS

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts: *BULK*

Least impartial poster: *Joint award for Brickhouse and Nattie*

Best football poster (most knowledgeable really): *Andre*

Worst football poster (thickest)*Brickhouse + Nattie again*

Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks): *DAT VADER* 

Worst poster in general: *Kiz*

Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League) *Destroying Arsenal 5-1 & Moyes every single week :moyes2*

Most depressing moment as a fan: *Dat title....slipping away :downing*

Funniest/best forum moment: *Dat 5-1 :brodgers*

Best set of fans beside your own: *Norwich :brodgers*

Worst set of fans including your own: *Arsenal. Just such WOAT fans*

Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex): :hendo2

Best looking kit:* Liverpool first kit :brodgers*

Shittest kit: *Liverpool 3rd kit :downing*

Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure: 










Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian











Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've 
got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on 










Most annoying aspect about football: *Dealing with WOAT fans *

Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread)* Shag AND Marry Destiny since he beat Seabs in the prediction contest :brodgers Push Kiz because he sucks*


----------



## Kiz

:duck

cgs calling someone else a bad poster :duck


----------



## Renegade™

RUSH, uwotm8? I'll wreck you son, hush up :brodgers


----------



## Rush

do you even lift brah?


----------



## Vader

I have begun tallying the votes and the results, with commentary from special guests, will be posted when I can be arsed writing them.


----------



## united_07

Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts): Andre
Least impartial poster: CM Styles
Best football poster (most knowledgeable really): Kiz/Andre
Worst football poster (thickest): CM styles
Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks): Vader/Andre
Worst poster in general: he might as well have the hattrick: CM Styles
Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League): the Slip
Most depressing moment as a fan: 'We are going to try and make it as difficult as possible for them' - Moyes on Newcastle at home, or saying how United should aspire to City
Funniest/best forum moment: reaction to gerrard slip
Best set of fans beside your own: Crystal Palace
Worst set of fans including your own: liverpool/Arsenal
Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex)::jones
Best looking kit: United white kit
Shittest kit: Liverpool white kit
Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure: Aguero
Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian: Ashley Young
Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on: errrrrrrrmmmm....yeah
Most annoying aspect about football: how david moyes got 10 months in charge
Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread): EGame, EGame, EGame


----------



## seabs

*Bit worried that you want to shag EGame after pushing him off a cliff :jones*


----------



## Kiz

60 mil euro fine, 40 mil of which will be returned if we meet uefa break even guidelines and a 21 player restriction for the champions league (even though we only registered 21 this season anyways)

we've accepted obviously because soriano is extremely confident we'll meet the guidelines with relative ease, so nice wet lettuce leaf uefa. at least you'll bank another easy 20 mil and not put it towards grassroots or the community, 2 things city do with their money.

statement



> Manchester City Football Club can confirm that at the end of the current financial year (May 31st) it is on course to financially break even, as planned.
> 
> Operating with no debt, the Club is realising its football and commercial opportunities whilst continuing unprecedented investments in both youth development and the local community
> 
> From the outset, the Club has engaged with UEFA in its introduction of the Financial Fair Play Regulations in good faith and without prejudice and in a transparent and collaborative manner. The Club’s position is that it is beholden upon UEFA and the European football establishment to ensure the same.
> 
> The Club can confirm that it has been in discussions with UEFA over the last month - in relation to the application of Financial Fair Play regulations - as has been widely reported and communicated by UEFA. At the heart of those discussions is a fundamental disagreement between the Club’s and UEFA’s respective interpretations of the FFP regulations on players purchased before 2010. The Club believes it has complied with the FFP regulations on this and all other matters.
> 
> In normal circumstances, the Club would wish to pursue its case and present its position through every avenue of recourse. However, our decision to do so must be balanced against the practical realities for our fans, for our partners and in the interests of the commercial operations of the Club.
> 
> As a result of these considerations and the fact that the Club is now break even in in its operations, the Club has decided to enter into a compromise agreement with UEFA with the following practical outcomes:
> 
> - MCFC will lose 10m Euros of its share of income from UEFA for competing in the Champions League completion in season 2013-14.
> - MCFC will lose 10m Euros of its share of income from UEFA for competing in the Champions League for season 2014-15
> - Rather than having an accumulative allowance of 30m Euros of losses over the next two reporting years (like all other clubs), MCFC will have specific stipulated allowances for 2013-14 and 2014-15 of 20m Euros and 10m Euros respectively. Significantly, MCFC plans to be profitable in 2014-15 and in the years that follow.
> - The MCFC Champions League squad for the 2014-15 competition will be limited to 21 players. In 2013-14 the club registered 23 players for the competition and used 21.
> - The Club’s expenditure on new players for the upcoming summer transfer window, on top of income from players it might sell, will be limited to 60m euros. This will have no material impact on the Club’s planned transfer activity.
> - The wage bill of the whole club (playing and non-playing staff) for 2014-15 will need to remain at the same level as that of 2013-14 season. It is important to note that additional bonuses for performances can be paid outside this number. Importantly, in reality, the existing MCFC business plan sees a natural decline in that wage bill.
> - Given the unique nature of the new City Football Group structure – which incorporates MCFC, New York City, Melbourne Heart and a number of other companies, the Club has agreed to certain non-material terms in order to make FFP reporting as easy as possible for UEFA to discern.
> The nature of conditions that will result in the lifting of sanctions means that the Club expects to be operating without sanction or restriction at the commencement of the 2015-16 season.
> 
> Importantly all non-financial sanctions agreed to would have been complied with as a natural course of the Club’s planned business operations.


----------



## Daiko

*Most impartial poster (least bias for you thick cunts)* Shep

*Least impartial poster* CM Styles

*Best football poster (most knowledgeable really)* Andre / Woolcock

*Worst football poster (thickest)* Brickhouse / Nattie

*Best poster (any criteria really, football, humour, ravenous good looks)* Andy

*Worst poster in general* Nattie

*Funniest/best moment (in the Premier League)* United's season

*Most depressing moment as a fan* Gerrard's slip :jose

*Funniest/best forum moment* 5-1 vs. Arsenal / 4-0 vs. Everton

*Best set of fans beside your own* Palace

*Worst set of fans including your own* Arsenal

*Footballer you'd allow to shag your wife/girlfriend/rentboy (alex)* Hendo

*Best looking kit* Liverpool's home kit

*Shittest kit* Liverpool's third kit

*Best footballer not named Suarez or Toure* Ramsey

*Worst footballer under the price of 27 million and not Belgian* Van Wolfswinkel / Altidore

*Would you rather never see your team win another game or watch your team win everything however you've got to shave your dad's pubes whilst he's got a hard-on* Pubes

*Most annoying aspect about football* Aspas is allowed to steal a living.

*Shag, marry, push off a cliff (relating to members of this thread)* Seabs / Rush / CM Styles


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Hopefully Arsenal don't fuck it up today. I expect Hull to give them a very good game, just don't want to see fat head bruce win anything.


----------



## SUPER HANS

They just asked Podolski what he thought of Matty Fryatt as a threat today, Podolski's response "Who??" would love to see him give the ball away to Fryatt somehow and gift him a goal.


----------



## Boo Radley

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Hopefully Arsenal don't fuck it up today. I expect Hull to give them a very good game, just don't want to see fat head bruce win anything.


Hull City supporters have the most embarrassing chant too...


----------



## Baxter

Awful chant, it's not like it's particularly tongue in cheek or anything either. Haven't heard them sing it whenever we've played them but then again there's only ever about 5 of them in the away end when they come to the Lane. The amount of tickets they shifted for the semi was embarrassing (think they only managed 24k out of a 32k allocation or something equally ridiculous which is just utterly shocking for your first FA Cup semi final in over 80 years). I'm torn between who I least want to win today, would be funny to see Arsenal mess it all up again but at the same time I'm not too keen on Hull (or at least until they stop pretending that they're part of Yorkshire). 


Hurting too much watching this build up though, should have been me down at Wembley today :jose


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

One of the biggest days in Hull's storied history today!! It's time to capture the most important sports championship in the world (besides the Stanley Cup)!!! GO GET EM BOYS!!!!!

:hudd:hudd:hudd:hudd:hudd:hudd:hudd:hudd:hudd:


----------



## Renegade™

MAULED BY THE TIGERS :lol


will Arsenal repeat the Carling Cup final vs Birmingham and bottle again?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Should Arsene go if Arsenal fail to win the FA Cup?

guess that question doesn't matter because he is here 5EVER


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

UnbelievableJeff said:


> Awful chant, it's not like it's particularly tongue in cheek or anything either. Haven't heard them sing it whenever we've played them but then again there's only ever about 5 of them in the away end when they come to the Lane. The amount of tickets they shifted for the semi was embarrassing (think they only managed 24k out of a 32k allocation or something equally ridiculous which is just utterly shocking for your first FA Cup semi final in over 80 years). I'm torn between who I least want to win today, would be funny to see Arsenal mess it all up again but at the same time I'm not too keen on Hull (or at least until they stop pretending that they're part of Yorkshire).
> 
> 
> Hurting too much watching this build up though, should have been me down at Wembley today :jose


It's an unbelievable experience. Wish they wouldn't hold the semis there though. We obviously lost to Hull but we've been once already this season. Shame we didn't come back with the trophy but I'll never forget that weekend. We took 31,500 down which was a sell out for us, there was more than that in London easily.


----------



## Brickhouse

Rockhead said:


> Should Arsene go if Arsenal fail to win the FA Cup?
> 
> guess that question doesn't matter because he is here 5EVER


Yes and I think he probably would.

But I don't think that's in the cards today.


----------



## Goku

can Wenger go even if Arsenal win the FA Cup?


----------



## reDREDD

i recall hearing a story a while ago where he said hed retire if they lost this game

i just cant imagine a realistic scenario where that would happen. hows hull's record vs big teams?


----------



## united_07

> Yaya Sanogo
> ‏@Yayasanogoal22
> Last tweet bfore history, who would have guess we wld be in this position 1 month ago ? So José how much trophy did you get this year ? #AFC


:lmao if they lose

also the semi final was over a month ago, so you wouldnt really be guessing


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

I wouldn't rule Hull out, Wigan won it last year and they were playing City who are better than Arsenal and Wigan were relegated that season, Hull have managed to stay up.


----------



## Death Rider

I have a mate who is so sure arsenal win that if arsenal win I owe him a fiver. If hull win he owes me £500. Praying for a hull win. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Nige™

Yeah, I hope Hull can take inspiration from Wigan last year. Arsenal were slightly fortunate to get past Wigan in the semi final. The occasion got to them then, so you have to think there's a real chance it will today, especially if Hull can frustrate them for the first 60 minutes.

I think Arsenal will get it done though. Quinn & Fryatt don't give me much confidence to trouble them enough. Come on the underdog!


----------



## Baxter

Bloody hell Arsenal :clap :duck :lmao

Great to see Quinn starting as well. Top lad. Him playing has swung me over to cheering on Hull today.


----------



## Cliffy

Holy shit!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Kiz

it's only hull amirite arsenal fans


----------



## Nige™

IT'S TWO!!!:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm

Arsenal gon' Arsenal.


----------



## Irish Jet




----------



## Liam Miller

We'll enjoy taking 4th off them next season.

Ohh fuck off.


----------



## steamed hams

haha brilliant celebration from Curtis Davies.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Boo.


----------



## Baxter

Class free kick tbf.
















































































:duck


----------



## Nige™

Stupid from Bruce, absolutely needless. Arsenal with the momentum now. Still think they'll get it done.


----------



## Silver C

Arsenal need to get it done. Otherwise both Wenger's record and the Victory Bus will become purposeless.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

As much as I want Hull to win the cup, Everton need Arsenal to win the cup so we go straight into the group stage for the EL next season and not have to play a playoff.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

BELIEVE.


----------



## Andre

Bruce tactically outwitted wenger in that half, knowing wenger loves to play narrow and has an obsession with number tens. Hull with three centre halves and a diamond in midfield have stifled arsenal's play in the central areas. Arsenal need to play tight to the touch line and get behind the hull wing backs more often in the second half. Bruce has obviously also done his homework in terms of attacking set pieces, his son was unlucky not to score to make it 3-0. McGregor owes his team mates some HUGE saves in the second half if it comes to that. He must be one of the worst prem keepers in history when it comes to stopping savable long range direct free kicks. Has been awful at dealing with them all season, ever since Hull's first game of the season at Stamford Bridge.


----------



## Joel

Alex Bruce and Allan McGregor probably should be fined.


----------



## Nige™

Arsenal to win the cup (10/11) & Next Team To Score (1/2) bets placed. £5 each, but with that said... come on Hull ffs.8*D


----------



## Baxter

Pretty much the exact same scenario as the Blades/Hull semi.

It goes without saying and it's nothing more than a cliche nowadays, but Hull really do just need to keep it as tight as possible now. Don't give Arsenal an inch. They need to do exactly what we didn't which is do whatever they can to completely stifle Arsenal and keep the score at 2-1 for the next 20 minutes or so, and then go from there. If they do they do that then I reckon they'll probably see it through, if not then Arsenal SHOULD be able to turn it around with the help of the momentum they'll have.

Can see this being like the end of a game of fitba down the park; 'next goal wins'.


----------



## Bad For Business

Olivier Giroud is the worst starting CF in our history, honestly, i'd rather Francis f*cking Jeffers that that clown.


----------



## Hamada

Francis Jeffers is bad for business.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

We are thr worst fucking club I've ever seen. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage

Definitely missed pen on Cazorla. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Arsenal looking clueless here best chance to win a trophy in years and they can't :ti


----------



## Mikey Damage

GEEEEETTTTT IN!!!!!!!

FUCK OFF DIRTY MCGREGOR. That was a red card tackle. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redd Foxx

That wasn't corner:lol


----------



## Nige™

Atletico winning is part one of the dream Saturday. Come on Hull. Make it special.


----------



## Andre

Sanogo coming on and Alex Bruce going off completely swung the momentum of the match. Arsenal started playing more diagonal passes to the strikers on the corners of Hull's area which caused problems as opposed to the dicky little through balls from deep and balls over the top through the middle that went nowhere. Both Giroud and Sanogo were also allowed to make more runs out wide (with support from full backs) before running at the Hull cb's, one of these runs from giroud leading to the corner which created Arsenal's equaliser. Alex Bruce was dominating aerially in Hull's box before he went off and it's no surprise to see that Hull have gone to pieces since then. McShane just does'nt offer the same presence in those situations.


----------



## Bad For Business

Ozil has been garbage today, han't impacted the game at all, i'd get him off and put Rosicky on instead


----------



## Nige™

Can Arsenal fans even celebrate this? All these last two cup games against poorer opposition have highlighted just is how predictable Wenger is.

Staggering over the line on penalties against Wigan and if they overcome Hull here is hardly something to be proud of. It'll be more relief than anything else. I don't expect those few remaining fans who have their heads up Wenger's arrogant backside to see that though. All they'll be doing is demanding the respect & credit Lord Arsene deserves.


----------



## Baxter

Well worked goal that.

Agree with the above that if they see this through it'll be feelings of relief more than anything else. It should have been so much more comfortable, but at the end of the day I suppose a trophy is a trophy. Might be enough to keep Wenger around for a bit longer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Wonderful assist by Giroud.

Gets far too much stick by Arsenal fans on here.


----------



## Redd Foxx

Nige™ said:


> Can Arsenal fans even celebrate this? All these last two cup games against poorer opposition have highlighted just is how predictable Wenger is.
> 
> Staggering over the line on penalties against Wigan and if they overcome Hull here is hardly something to be proud of. It'll be more relief than anything else. I don't expect those few remaining fans who have their heads up Wenger's arrogant backside to see that though. All they'll be doing is demanding the respect & credit Lord Arsene deserves.


stop being jealous, a win is a win!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Congrats Arse on beating Hull in extra time, and winning a trophy after a 1000 years. Monumental.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aaron Ramsey. What a season.

Immensely talented.


----------



## Redd Foxx

Now they are going to cry about how we didn't win it right:fpalm


----------



## Baxter

Baines On Toast said:


> Wonderful assist by Giroud.
> 
> Gets far too much stick by Arsenal fans on here.


He gets far too much stick in general, not just from Arsenal fans. He might look absolutely useless 100% of the time, but he pops us with some crucial goals and generally speaking his all-round goalscoring record is better than most others. There are much, much worse players to have played regular Premier League football for Arsenal.

I also don't think it's helped by the fact he was preceded by the likes of Henry, Bergkamp, Van Persie, etc.


----------



## Hamada

That was like watching the Undertaker struggle to beat Funaki in a 1 hour time limit draw and finally pinning him in the 59th minute.


----------



## Joel

In a final, a win is a win. Congrats to Arsenal. The drought was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Nige™

That ought to paper over the cracks for a while! I'm glad for the Arsenal fans who clearly recognise the issues with Wenger, but sadly I'm sure nothing will change as long as he's at the club. Hopefully he changes his stubborn ways for their sake.


----------



## Andre

Baines On Toast said:


> Wonderful assist by Giroud.
> 
> Gets far too much stick by Arsenal fans on here.


Completely agreed. I've said it a few times now but he's absolutely vital to the way they play. It's funny because it was only a couple of weeks ago that Kiz and I were discussing how baffling their attitude is towards Giroud. What do they expect for £10 million in the modern transfer market? The problem isn't Giroud, the problem is that Wenger hasn't signed other strikers and lacks variety, depth and other options in that department.

Meanwhile, 'PODOLSKI DER GOAT!1!1!!!' absolutely shat the bed today and Arsenal improved a lot after he came off..


----------



## Boo Radley

Obligatory shots of big Hull City fans looking ridiculous in their tiger face paint while crying their eyes out


----------



## Rocky Mark

Stand up, for the champions


----------



## Andre

Yeah, the widespread tiger face paint eroded any type of sympathy I might have had for the Hull fans. Throw in the chant and claw action that we dare not speak of and they truly are a tin pot club (and that's coming from someone who supports Norwich under Delia Smith's control!). Feel gutted for Steve Bruce despite that.


----------



## ABK

Congrats to Arsenal.


----------



## Joel

Rocky Mark said:


> Stand up, for the champions


I think we all stood up and applauded City already.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Joel said:


> I think we all stood up and applauded City already.


glad you made the 5 City fans company


----------



## Hamada

Andre said:


> The problem isn't Giroud, the problem is that Wenger hasn't signed other strikers and lacks variety, depth and other options in that department.


Giroud has been overbooked during this Arsenal campaign, he looks gassed. 

As mentioned previously, The problem for him is that he's simply just a good player. Not an immense player, like the strikers who came before him - Bergkamp, Henry and van Persie. He does the same job whenever he gets the nod over Benzema for France, he's just... good. He's not going to set the world alight all of a sudden, and tbh he only got the nod starting up front for France because Benzema went completely AWOL for a while.

As soon as that 2nd Arsenal goal went in, Hull were done and the writing was totally on the wall. The players' heads dropped and they had no flair or willingness to try to take the game to Arsenal, just drop deep as hell and defend. McShane, absolutely out of his depth after replacing Alex Bruce. That was dreadful.

Saying that McGregor, coming off the back of a big injury, played very well IMO and Hull have nothing to be a shame of overall - they really played well against a far greater team and if they dug that little bit deeper they could have really caused a possible upset. Fryatt played out of his skin considering he had to deal with a defence that was tbh a lot better ability wise than him. 

Fuckern warz Andre, dem paragraphs again :moyes1


----------



## Razor King

I think it's imperative not to forget that the strikers who preceded Giroud at Arsenal stand as Robin van Persie, Theirry Henry, Dennis Bergkamp, and Ian Wright.

And people wonder why we criticize him...

For 10 million, he's fine but he's not and never should be THE starting striker for us and that's why we looked for strikers last summer. If it weren't for Wenger's eternal style of matchmaking, we'd have probably signed Higuain. This summer, we will look for a Cf and I hope, pray that Real enter the dance for Suarez.

Nvm, I love you, Arsenal. Thank you. It's over finally.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

In more important news, Everton U18's beat Man City U18's 1-0 to lift the Premier League U18's title, and we done it without 2 of the star players in Ryan Ledson & JonJoe Kenny :hb


----------



## Joel

Razor King said:


> I think it's imperative not to forget that the strikers who preceded Giroud at Arsenal stand as Robin van Persie, Theirry Henry, Dennis Bergkamp, and Ian Wright.
> 
> And people wonder why we criticize him...
> 
> For 10 million, he's fine but he's not and never should be THE starting striker for us and that's why we looked for strikers last summer. If it weren't for Wenger's eternal style of matchmaking, we'd have probably signed Higuain. This summer, we will look for a Cf and I hope, pray that Real enter the dance for Suarez.
> 
> Nvm, I love you, Arsenal. Thank you. It's over finally.


So you criticise Wenger and whoever job it is to buy players. Giroud isn't forcing you guys not to bring in a striker. He does his job as a £10m striker, so how can you criticise him?


----------



## Andre

Joel said:


> So you criticise Wenger and whoever job it is to buy players. Giroud isn't forcing you guys not to bring in a striker. He does his job as a £10m striker, so how can you criticise him?


Exactly. Razor King's logic is bizarre. Mind you, he won't dare say a word about his boyfriend who was poor today!


----------



## Razor King

Joel said:


> So you criticise Wenger and whoever job it is to buy players. Giroud isn't forcing you guys not to bring in a striker. He does his job as a £10m striker, so how can you criticise him?


I thought that was obvious? Wenger gets all the flack from me for playing Giroud over and over again, but then again, for shoving us into a situation where we have only one proven striker and the next best thing is Yaya Sanogo.

Giroud will receive his fair share of criticism as well because he misses sitters after sitters. He was good today after Yaya Sanogo came, which is what we'd expect. Watching him over 2 seasons, it's a shame he's been THE striker for us for which I blame Wenger but how could that completely immunize him against criticism? It hardly works that way.


----------



## Andre

> Wenger gets all the flack from me for playing Giroud over and over again, but then again, *for shoving us into a situation where we have only one proven striker*


...but that wasn't your stance at all. You were criticising Giroud for months, saying how he should be dropped for Podolski, even though they aren't the same type of player and Podolski can't do the job that Giroud does for the team and the system. Shows how little you understand about the game and even your own team. Indeed.


----------



## Brickhouse

Nige™;34323258 said:


> Can Arsenal fans even celebrate this? All these last two cup games against poorer opposition have highlighted just is how predictable Wenger is.
> 
> Staggering over the line on penalties against Wigan and if they overcome Hull here is hardly something to be proud of. It'll be more relief than anything else. I don't expect those few remaining fans who have their heads up Wenger's arrogant backside to see that though. All they'll be doing is demanding the respect & credit Lord Arsene deserves.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Let me think here. Uhh, YES. Yes, I think we can celebrate.

Haters will crow about close games at Wembley, conveniently ignoring the road there when we beat teams that finished second, fifth and sixth in the Prem by a combined score of 8-2.

Poor hyenas. Their day in the sun DENIED. 

Ramsey :dance


----------



## Fabregas

We were lucky not to be 3-0 down but I don't give a shit.

We won the FA Cup and that's all anyone will remember.


----------



## Ruckus

Thank FUCK. Tears of joy. Feels better than any other trophy win I've seen. The streak is over.


----------



## Razor King

Andre said:


> ...but that wasn't your stance at all. You were criticising Giroud for months, saying how he should be dropped for Podolski, even though they aren't the same type of player and Podolski can't do the job that Giroud does for the team and the system. Shows how little you understand about the game and even your own team. Indeed.


Nope. My stance was "Anybody but Giroud." Secondly I wanted Podolski to play as a LW player and not Cf primarily. I wanted him to play because he was spending way too much time on the bench, even when he returned to fitness. Podolski isn't a CF, but Giroud was so awful at that time, it was indeed anybody but Giroud.

Also, I think I know my stance better than you. Just because Wenger plays Giroud in every game, that shouldn't suggest that Giroud is immune to criticism. We need better than Giroud and in the summer, we need to fix that. Giroud has patches but he's hardly a player we should be having as our premier striker.

As long as we get the 4th spot, Wenger will consider the team good enough and that's what it is. Giroud is okay for a team aspiring to finish 4th amidst the array of midfield talent he was, but if we're looking to challenge genuinely, we need better than Giroud.

I watch every minute of Arsenal and I know how my team functions inside out. The fact that you're mixing things up makes it incredibly funny that you're also deriving a conclusion based on that.


----------



## Andre

Razor King said:


> Nope. My stance was "Anybody but Giroud." Secondly I wanted Podolski to play as a LW player and not Cf primarily. I wanted him to play because he was spending way too much time on the bench, even when he returned to fitness. Podolski isn't a CF, but Giroud was so awful at that time, it was indeed anybody but Giroud.
> 
> Also, I think I know my stance better than you. Just because Wenger plays Giroud in every game, that shouldn't suggest that Giroud is immune to criticism. We need better than Giroud and in the summer, we need to fix that. Giroud has patches but he's hardly a player we should be having as our premier striker.
> 
> As long as we get the 4th spot, Wenger will consider the team good enough and that's what it is. Giroud is okay for a team aspiring to finish 4th amidst the array of midfield talent he was, but if we're looking to challenge genuinely, we need better than Giroud.
> 
> I watch every minute of Arsenal and I know how my team functions inside out. The fact that you're mixing things up makes it incredibly funny that you're also deriving a conclusion based on that.


So all of those times when you said you wanted Giroud dropped and Podolski to take his place...who plays as the centre forward? This is what I'm talking about because you went on and on about the need for that to happen for months, which is ridiculous really because it would have left Arsenal without a proper centre forward with that one change.

The explanations about Giroud's limitations don't need to be explained, we all know this. The problem is that you spent far too much of your focus on criticising him for what he isn't, rather than accepting he's doing what he can and that the buck stops with Wenger when you only have three recognised centre forward on your books in the first team. If Wenger keeps playing Giroud and fails to address the situation by not bringing another player in then that's completely Wenger's fault. Meanwhile, Giroud has been a focal point in Arsenal's most successful season in a long time, so the routine criticism does seem completely over the top.

Btw, you can watch every second of every single game, you could even have the best seat at the Emirates, but if you know fuck all about the game (which isn't miles from the truth in your case) then it doesn't make a difference. The "I watch my team all the time so I know best" argument is crap. Loads of season ticket holding mongs ring up BBC 606 and spout absolute bollocks on a regular basis. You explicitly suggested that Giroud should have been dropped and Podolski should have replaced him, several times this season, without making reference to anyone else coming in as a CF for the line up change. The fact that you don't understand how important Giroud is to Arsenal's system (the way he holds the ball up for the fancy Dan number ten types, allows them to make runs off him into the box, gives them an aerial outlet which the midfield severely lacks, etc) suggests that you really don't what you're on about, especially when you were so desperate for him to be dropped so many times.

I'm not sure why I'm trying to explain a very simple concept to you because you're clearly not all there.


----------



## Arcturus

...Each time Arsenal have won a cup since 1998 I have had an awesome summer, can't wait for this summer now


----------



## In Punk We Trust

I've had 2 kids since Arsenal last won a cup they will probably have there own kids by the time they win another


----------



## Fabregas

2 hours since Arsenal last won a trophy. #WengerOut.


----------



## Brickhouse

In Punk We Trust said:


> I've had 2 kids since Arsenal last won a cup they will probably have there own kids by the time they win another


The phrase "Nine long years without a trophy" was said a lot of times this year.

It really should have been "Nine long years without a trophy that actually means something" and been directed at Liverpool.


----------



## Humph

More of a relief than a celebration but still incredible to watch.


----------



## Oliver-94

Still buzzing over that...

Just so happy that Giroud was involved in the goal that ended our trophy drought. And even more happy that Ramsey (a player that was once abused by our own fans) got the decisive goal himself. He was MOTM today. Just class. Summed up his season.


----------



## Rocky Mark

In Punk We Trust said:


> I've had 2 kids since Arsenal last won a cup they will probably have there own kids by the time they win another


yeah.. must be sad winning fuck all this season by a slip


----------



## Rocky Mark

Oliver-94 said:


> Still buzzing over that...
> 
> Just so happy that Giroud was involved in the goal that ended our trophy drought. And even more happy that Ramsey (a player that was once abused by our own fans) got the decisive goal himself. He was MOTM today. Just class. Summed up his season.


Ramsey was brilliant today but imo Ozil deserves the lot of praise for his performance today, for all the stick he got from the skeptics he put an a fantastic display today


----------



## Brickhouse

In Punk We Trust said:


> I've had 2 kids since Arsenal last won a cup they will probably have there own kids by the time they win another


The phrase "Nine long years without a trophy" was said a lot of times this year.

Next it should be "Nine long years without a trophy that actually means something" and be directed at Liverpool.


----------



## reDREDD

Hamada said:


> That was like watching the Undertaker struggle to beat Funaki in a 1 hour time limit draw and finally pinning him in the 59th minute.


:lmao

ah, good times. looking forward to another decade of wenger. mazel tov on the win guys. you sure showed jose whos boss


----------



## Rocky Mark

too many rivals that won fuck all this season, a lot of sour in one grape huh ?


----------



## reDREDD

not really. cant win everything every season


----------



## Brickhouse

Sad performance, reDREDD. 

Take your cue from Joel.


----------



## Rocky Mark

reDREDD said:


> not really. cant win everything every season


right, because Chelsea was dominating the league for the last 4 years, correct ? 

I'll give you 2012 but that's about it, you were living in United's shadow for a while


----------



## reDREDD

its been a transition lately, havent been the same side since 2010. all the players from 2004 had finally gotten old and the entire squad needed to be rebuilt and the club needed to be stabilised. this year is the end of that transition 

which makes it more amusing that we won 3 trophies in a transition period. including the biggest cup of all

would have been nice to win something this year but the expectations were never really there. defence was still shambolic, we just barely made top 4 the year before, we got knocked out of the group stages in the CL, there was no central midfield. entire team needed a fuckton of work. which happened, we secured top 4 with relative ease and went pretty deep in the CL, only to lose to a pretty damn powerful team

no excuses next year though. jose needs to deliver something


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Worst fucking day of my life, right here.

#SWAG #Blessed


----------



## reDREDD

im so sorry for you belieber

at least you got a great day out in wembley

this is where football gets too real :jose


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

You're a good man, Redead. It's people like you that keep me Beliebing and allow me to endure through the rough times like Hull allowing the most prestigious trophy in sports (after the Stanley Cup) slip through their claws. You give me the strength to move forward though, just like I'm sure HuddleGOAT is garnering strength from us Tiger Beliebers as well. One day, the roar will be restored.

#SWAG #Blessed #:hudd


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Arsenals victory now means Everton's first game of the Europa League will take place on Thursday 18th September. (Group Stage, Matchday one) :hb 

Less games :hb


----------



## reDREDD

wait, does this mean hull is going to europe?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Is the Bieber stuff a gimmick or what?


----------



## seabs

*Arsenal have such a small club mentality for a team that were winning Leagues and one of the best in Europe in recent history. Not sure how I'd feel as an Arsenal fan. I mean yeah it's great that you won a Cup but perspective lads. You needed Penalties to beat Wigan and ET to beat Hull. I don't know, maybe I should just start to accept Arsenal as a Europa League level side who overachieve a lot. There's really no reason why Arsenal shouldn't have the same aspirations as Chelsea and City. One of them win the FA Cup but not the League and they all talk about not winning the league. Arsenal do the same and it's like they won the World Cup despite not being eligible. Meh. Whatever. Good for them I guess.*



Brickhouse said:


> Sad performance, reDREDD.
> 
> Take your cue from Joel.


*Enjoy the rest of the forum. This section will be 5/5s free for next season :*


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Slient Alarm said:


> Is the Bieber stuff a gimmick or what?


There are two types of people in this world: People who readily admit to being Beliebers, and liars. I don't consider loving the most gifted performer of all time to be a "gimmick".


----------



## reDREDD

honestly i thought hamada summed it up pretty well. this required waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much effort from arsenal. i mean jesus even wigan managed to beat city in regular time. 

i can understand them being happy, especially seeing the relentless mocking theyve endured over the last few years. 



Slient Alarm said:


> Is the Bieber stuff a gimmick or what?


maybe that loss broke zombo's final tether to reality

i guess you could say his sanity has been..... mauled by tigers


----------



## Silent Alarm

Belieber said:


> There are two types of people in this world: People who readily admit to being Beliebers, and liars. I don't consider loving the most gifted performer of all time to be a "gimmick".


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

reDREDD said:


> wait, does this mean hull is going to europe?


Yeah.

Everton go into the group stage, Spurs have a play-off game to get into the group stage and Hull have to start mega early I believe and qualify.

Or I believe this is how it goes, I know the Everton part is correct.


----------



## seabs

*Bruce has done an incredible job with Hull this season btw that will sadly go under the radar due to Rodgers, Pulis and Poyet's feats. *


----------



## IncapableNinja

The FA Cup itself isn't massive (it has been a distant third in terms of priorities for the big sides for the longest time), but it could be a key moment psychologically. Might be (it will be, IMO) a false dawn, but getting into the habit of winning is nice. If you're a follower of one of the big teams and wanted Hull to win, the silver lining is it might buy Wenger more time and Arsenal will remain irrelevant as far as the main trophies go.

Anyway, congrats to Arsenal for winning it, regardless of them making a mountain out of a molehill in the last two games. They won it and that's that. The best final since 2006.

Ontario weeps tonight.

Hamada's match report is GOAT.


----------



## Andre

Seabs said:


> *Bruce has done an incredible job with Hull this season btw that will sadly go under the radar due to Rodgers, Pulis and Poyet's feats. *


Depends where you're looking. On here he has received loads of plaudits for doing a fantastic job, not just this season, but last season as well when he took over a fairly average side and made them into a very good championship team . Their prem points total for 13/14 doesn't really tell the whole story either, seeing as they've essentially been safe for months and had one eye on the FA Cup for ages. 

However, the biggest success for Bruce is really his evolution as a tactician. In years gone by he was very much a 4-4-fuckern-2 kind of manager, often playing very simple percentage football, even if not using that formation. However, this season he has taken a 'mediocre on paper looking prem team' (barring Davies and Huddlestone) and got the best out of his players by accentuating their positives and hiding their weaknesses. Playing three centre backs has allowed Alex Bruce to do what he does best and dominate in the air, allowing the more accomplished Davies to concentrate on sweeping up in behind. Elmohamady is an abomination of a defender, but somehow Bruce has made him look competent by using him as a right wing back and allowing him to concentrate on basic defensive attributes such as work rate and holding position while others do the complicated stuff for him. Meanwhile, this has given Bruce an outlet on the right wing with the Egyptian's pace. The same goes for Liam Rosenior who really has no right to be a prem player based on talent, but Bruce has motivated him and placed him in a system that makes him look competent. By using the 3-5-2 (sometimes a 3-6-1) Bruce has also been able to press teams with two strikers, so essentially defending from the front whilst also stopping opposition teams from pushing their full backs too high up the pitch, which in turn has helped Hull defensively. By signing Long and Jelavic for £15 million (I personally felt he overspent a little bit on Long, but that's a minor criticism) he also found a pairing that works perfectly in the system and is very much a tandem that is better than the sum of its parts. By making one of the signings of the season in Huddlestone Bruce has also managed to make Hull a decent side to watch at times.

I'm fairly certain that only Shep and I were confident that Hull would stay up this season, so I'm not sure whether that suggests that people on here underrated Bruce at the start of the season, or if they just didn't rate the Hull squad. It's possibly for both reasons. However, I doubt that anyone would have predicted their FA Cup run occurring during such a pressure season with Bruce still defining what is an embryonic side.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Everton fans buzzing about being in the Europa :ti they will soon using the 'distraction' card when there struggling in the league like Swansea and Newcastle did


----------



## Rocky Mark

Seabs said:


> *Arsenal have such a small club mentality for a team that were winning Leagues and one of the best in Europe in recent history. Not sure how I'd feel as an Arsenal fan. I mean yeah it's great that you won a Cup but perspective lads. You needed Penalties to beat Wigan and ET to beat Hull. I don't know, maybe I should just start to accept Arsenal as a Europa League level side who overachieve a lot. There's really no reason why Arsenal shouldn't have the same aspirations as Chelsea and City. One of them win the FA Cup but not the League and they all talk about not winning the league. Arsenal do the same and it's like they won the World Cup despite not being eligible. Meh. Whatever. Good for them I guess.*
> 
> 
> 
> :[/I][/B]


road to success starts by a small step mate, Man United and Fergie started their reign of terror by winning the FA cup first, City ushered in their new era by winning the cup in 2011, Chelsea's first trophy under Roman's regime was the league cup in 05

we have to face facts that the debt is finally fading and we need a fresh new beginning, it's about time we start somewhere and hopefully better things are coming in the future 

a top class striker or two + a centre back + decent managing and we'll do it big next season


----------



## Andre

Going back to the subject of 3-5-2...I was just thinking, it really surprises me that more bottom half side prem managers don't use this formation nowadays. With classic style touch line hugging wingers being out of fashion and in cutting inside forwards being all the rave you would think that the formation would be more popular because it gives you the chance to pack the midfield, mark lone strikers out of games with three centre backs while also playing two strikers yourself. The wing backs are only really exposed if you're playing a team with pacey/skillful out and out wingers playing on their "correct sides". Having said that, it isn't an easy system to coach. For example, I know that Poyet and Lambert have experimented with it and failed to make it work in the prem. It looks easy when it works, but with three at the back and all of the extra tactical information that has to be conveyed to the wing backs it's definitely a specialist system, so I guess it's more a case that Bruce should be commended for making a complicated system (in terms of coaching) a success.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

In Punk We Trust said:


> Everton fans buzzing about being in the Europa :ti they will soon using the 'distraction' card when there struggling in the league like Swansea and Newcastle did


Never caused us any problems when we were getting in the EL and also finishing in the top 6. Keep up, breh. 

No difference from playing on Thursday's for Europa and then Sunday in the league, compared to Wednesday for Champions League and then Saturday's for Premier League games.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Baines On Toast said:


> Never caused us any problems when we were getting in the EL and also finishing in the top 6. Keep up, breh.
> 
> No difference from playing on Thursday's for Europa and then Sunday in the league, compared to Wednesday for Champions League and then Saturday's for Premier League games.


So a 5 hour flight to Russia there and 5 hour flight back with a small squad like Everton's won't affect them? :kobe


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Liverpool are going to join Everton in Europa anyways come February. :reggie


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Rockhead said:


> Liverpool are going to join Everton in Europa anyways come February. :reggie


Along with Chelsea :genius

Neither of us will to be honest


----------



## reDREDD

europa isnt so bad

its like an adventure in geography and countries that are affordable but nobody wants to go to

also only reason the first cup we won in 2005 was the league cup is because it was the first one we could win mathematically. more or less steamrolled through the league that year from october onwards

those were good days. simpler, gooder days


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Ignoring the fact Martinez said he wants to sign 6 players this window to boost the squad.. 

In the 2007/08 season, we finished 5th and got to the last 16 in the Europa League with 21 players and a few youth players like Rodwell to boost numbers. Players like Van Der Meyde & Gardner didn't play 1 game. 

As of now we have 21 'first team players' in the squad, not including the loan players we had in the season just passed.

Even without any signings already, we are in a far healthier position for European fitba especially with young lids like Ledson who will get minutes in the EL.


----------



## reDREDD

id like to loan thorgan hazard to everton and let him do stuff for them. especially in europe

but at the same, i want him do regular stuff. and everton may be too big a side for him to break into right now


----------



## BkB Hulk

Congrats Arsenal. They won, so it doesn't really matter who it was against and what happened during the game.

I do support Seabs' action to rid the thread of awfulness.



In Punk We Trust said:


> I've had 2 kids since Arsenal last won a cup they will probably have there own kids by the time they win another


Concerning.


----------



## Kiz

winning's winning. doesn't matter how or who it's against.


----------



## Green Light

Ask any racer, any real racer. It doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile. Winning's winning.


----------



## Rush

Baines On Toast said:


> Ignoring the fact Martinez said he wants to sign 6 players this window to boost the squad..


Nah lad, you have a small squad with no chance of buying anyone. Thats why we're also going to have a small squad in the CL next season. Transfer windows are ceasing to exist.



(in case anyone can't tell i'm being sarcastic. i normally wouldn't have to explicity state this but there has been a large influx of dropkicks into this thread as of late so i'm making sure they understand it clearly)



Brickhouse said:


> The phrase "Nine long years without a trophy" was said a lot of times this year.
> 
> Next it should be "Nine long years without a trophy that actually means something" and be directed at Liverpool.


even when you win you're bitter :banderas


----------



## reDREDD

every person who supports a club that won a european cup step forward

NOT SO FAST BRICKHOUSE


----------



## Rocky Mark

9 year drought > 27 year drought


----------



## reDREDD

lol what kind of awful club has a 27 year drought


----------



## Goku

Rocky Mark said:


> 9 year drought > 27 year drought


that's silly since 9 years isn't more than 27.


----------



## Kiz

Green Light said:


> Ask any racer, any real racer. It doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile. Winning's winning.


you almost had me? you never had me


----------



## Destiny

Too many bitter fans in this thread over Arsenal winning the FA Cup. 

:duck


----------



## Rocky Mark

reDREDD said:


> lol what kind of awful club has a 27 year drought


:neymar


----------



## Baxter

Andre said:


> Going back to the subject of 3-5-2...I was just thinking, it really surprises me that more bottom half side prem managers don't use this formation nowadays. With classic style touch line hugging wingers being out of fashion and in cutting inside forwards being all the rave you would think that the formation would be more popular because it gives you the chance to pack the midfield, mark lone strikers out of games with three centre backs while also playing two strikers yourself. The wing backs are only really exposed if you're playing a team with pacey/skillful out and out wingers playing on their "correct sides". Having said that, it isn't an easy system to coach. For example, I know that Poyet and Lambert have experimented with it and failed to make it work in the prem. It looks easy when it works, but with three at the back and all of the extra tactical information that has to be conveyed to the wing backs it's definitely a specialist system, so I guess it's more a case that Bruce should be commended for making a complicated system (in terms of coaching) a success.


I'd say more people don't use it because it's such a specialist formation, it's not something that can be done successfully if you're going to half-arse it. If you're committing to three at the back/a 3-5-2 as your first choice tactic then you also need to commit to bringing in the right sort of players for it (or changing the way that you coach your existing players, but that can be very difficult to do). You need effective wing-backs who are good when going forward, midfielders who are capable of producing in wide areas and at least one 'partnership' striker who's going to bring it all together and create chances for his partner. Your wing-backs/midfield have also got to be comfortable on the ball and be able to effectively retain possession; Hull have fortunately got the personnel to do this in Huddlestone, Livermore, Meyler, Aluko, Elmo, and Rosenior to some extent. 

A lot of the players needed for the formation are either hard to find or are very expensive at the top level (in particular the wing backs, who are arguably the most important piece in the jigsaw for the formation), hence why some managers may be reluctant to try it. It's definitely something that takes some big bollocks to commit to and I think Bruce should be commended for that. He's done a great job.


----------



## Kenny

some of the arsenal fans (brickhouse) are annoying. for years they would've bad named the FA Cup and put youngsters out, they needed this trophy though. not taking anything away from it but there's still that to be said,


----------



## Renegade™

City won the Premier League and Carling Cup. Arsenal the FA Cup. Man Utd and :moyes1 even managed the PRESTIGIOUS Community Shield.

:jose and :brodgers with no titles 

:banderas

meh, I'd take 2nd or 3rd any day the way our season turned out. :jay


----------



## Nige™

King Kenny said:


> some of the arsenal fans (brickhouse) are annoying. for years they would've bad named the FA Cup and put youngsters out, they needed this trophy though. not taking anything away from it but there's still that to be said,


:clap

All it does is paper over the cracks.

There are some really good Arsenal fans on here like Mikey, Razor King and others too I probably should remember. They've not been manipulated by Wenger into believing top four is a tremendous achievement they should celebrate like a trophy. Everything he said about not being able to compete with oil money was disproved by Liverpool this season, and the big games this year, especially the offering up of their arseholes in away games at Liverpool, City, Chelsea & Everton, his stubbornness and lack of plan B exposed him. They couldn't even score a goal against United under Moyes!

Injuries, to Ramsey in particular, played a part, but so did injuries to Aguero for City too. Pretty sure they didn't have these injuries when they were thumped at City too and in some of the poor home performances too. Stuttering over the line against a Championship club and the team that finished 16th isn't exactly a convincing cup win either.

Like I said, I'm pleased for the Arsenal fans who've not been manipulated by Wenger and see everything that's been going on.


----------



## Andre

Green Light's post is probably the best comment that has been made since last night. 

A cup win should be celebrated by any Arsenal fan regardless of their feelings in concern to Wenger and the club's ambition (or therefore lack of). If you go nine years without a trophy then an FA Cup win should be celebrated like it's important for the club while ignoring any potential pro-Wenger related propaganda. It's not Arsene FC, it's Arsenal FC, so it's a celebration for the club to have finally returned towards winning ways, Wenger shouldn't come into that because you can still celebrate the cup win and continue with the same stance on Wenger. Being pro-Wenger and being happy with a cup win don't _have_ to be mutually inclusive scenarios.

As for "good" Arsenal fans...Mikey said he didn't give a shit about the FA Cup this season and said it was irrelevant. That was was one of the most obnoxious and arrogant posts I've read on here. Regardless of what Arsenal fans feel about Wenger, they should have all been happy about the prospect of finally winning something again. Then again, when you're living on the other side of the world, have followed the club for about five minutes and have rarely (if ever) attended games then you're just not going to have that same connection to the club as those who have actually been through the mire and appreciated the cup wins in the past. Any comment about Razor King being a good Arsenal fan is also humorous because the guy doesn't even understand how his team works and is the first to criticise important components of said team even though they've made a large contribution towards Arsenal's best season in years (even in the league, they've gained their highest points total since 07/08). The only really decent Arsenal fans on WF are God of Cunt (who is MIA atm) and Alex when he isn't pretending that Kieran Gibbs is England's best left back.




UnbelievableJeff said:


> I'd say more people don't use it because it's such a specialist formation, it's not something that can be done successfully if you're going to half-arse it. If you're committing to three at the back/a 3-5-2 as your first choice tactic then you also need to commit to bringing in the right sort of players for it (or changing the way that you coach your existing players, but that can be very difficult to do). You need effective wing-backs who are good when going forward, midfielders who are capable of producing in wide areas and at least one 'partnership' striker who's going to bring it all together and create chances for his partner. Your wing-backs/midfield have also got to be comfortable on the ball and be able to effectively retain possession; Hull have fortunately got the personnel to do this in Huddlestone, Livermore, Meyler, Aluko, Elmo, and Rosenior to some extent.
> 
> A lot of the players needed for the formation are either hard to find or are very expensive at the top level (in particular the wing backs, who are arguably the most important piece in the jigsaw for the formation), hence why some managers may be reluctant to try it. It's definitely something that takes some big bollocks to commit to and I think Bruce should be commended for that. He's done a great job.


I agree with most of this. We certainly both agree that it's not a simple system to coach and you made a good point about about needing the correct personnel in terms of central midfield players. Bruce should absolutely be praised for that because he practically stole Huddlestone for around £5 million, signed Meyler for £1.5 million in 12/13 and had the vision/sense to bring Livermore in on loan for the season. To build a midfield capable of handling the prem and playing in an unorthodox system on such a small budget is nothing short of remarkable. 

The same goes for the centre backs. Bruce paid Birmingham about £2.25 million for Davies, but he's worth at least twice that much based on current performances. To target someone from a club who needed money showed good market sense, but to sign a player who had been deemed a flop in previous prem seasons at different clubs, before coaching him to become a quality centre back as part of a three suggests Bruce knows how to get the most out of under performing players. Bruce also signed Figueroa (also capable of playing left wing back) on a free when there were lots of question marks surrounding the player after he was a main stay in Wigan's prem defence that leaked goals, yet he has been a main stay in the Hull defence that has kept ten clean sheets and conceded just 53 goals in the 13/14 prem season. Then there's Alex Bruce. All jokes about nepotism aside, Steve Bruce signed his son on a free in the 12/13 season and has largely involved him during two of Hull's most successful seasons as a club. To do that with such a limited player while batting off all of the hideous criticisms that come with playing a family member (like when West Ham fans claimed Frank junior only got a game because Frank Senior was Harry's assistant!) shows a great self minded determination and belief. The only centre back that was ready made before Steve Bruce took over Hull was James Chester, so essentially that premier league central defence has been built from one promising young player and a bunch of misfits that cost a combined £2.25 million (plus Paul McShane, LOL). Incredible. Throw in the signing of McGregor for around £1 million and you've got a tidier and more robust rearguard than Kim Kardashian without the need to have Kanye West's fortune.

The one area I slightly disagree on is the wing backs. Neither Elmohamady or Rosenior were specialist wing backs before Bruce came in, the former being a right winger who could "do a job" (aka he was shit but his teams coped with him) at right back. The latter is someone who started his career as a midfielder before developing into a right back who could also play left back, but has now been shunted into the position of left wing back with great effect. He's clearly versatile, but it wasn't his position. With good coaching Bruce has shown that you don't need specialist players for these positions. The Egyptian cost him something like £2 million while Rosenior had already been at the club for years without pulling up any trees, so again that's an example of Bruce performing a complicated job on a tight budget.

Outside of chucking a fairly large wedge on two cup tied strikers (and I think he did overspend on Long, probably Jelavic as well if I'm being really critical) that have only been available to him for half of the season, Bruce has built a very capable team on a small budget and has coached them incredibly well. The real big question is if he can keep the same players motivated next season when the new sights and sounds of the premier league aren't quite as exciting. Add in a potentially large Europa league fixture list as an addition and that seems like a massive challenge.


----------



## Rush

Andre said:


> Then again, when you're living on the other side of the world, have followed the club for about five minutes and have rarely (if ever) attended games then you're just not going to have that same connection to the club as those who have actually been through the mire and appreciated the cup wins in the past.


:banderas deary me, Andre resorting to Nattie-esque posts.


----------



## Andre

Yeah it's okay Rush, dive right in to save your mate :duck

I'm not critisicing him for living on the other side of the world, I'm suggesting that maybe that's why he doesn't see that FA CUP as a big deal. It's adding balance to the point that I made in regards to his comment being obnoxious, so giving him benefit of the doubt. Reading comprehension would have saved you from looking silly there.


----------



## Rush

There was no suggestion in that part of the post at all mate. You're the one looking like the wanker here.


----------



## Andre

"Then again", which is often used as a starting point to a counter. It's okay mate, you've got nothing to add and are acting a bit sensitive because you're applying some of those aforementioned attributes to yourself without realising that it's not a generalisation or even a criticism.

It shouldn't need explaining (but I'll go ahead because you're being a bit thick), but if you haven't been following football (or indeed supporting an English team) that long then you might not see the FA Cup as significant because it has been undermined in recent years, but fans who have seen their team win the competition in the past would do. So not seeing the FA Cup as a big deal would seem understandable in that context to a newer fan (hence the "five minutes" comment). If you don't live in the local community of the club or attend games then the community aspect of the club and what the win means might also pass you by. Again, that's just an acceptance of different circumstances.


----------



## ScottishJobber

Andre's spot on though, I don't think it's a jab at supporters from other countries, more so supporters that literally only started watching football in the past 5 years or whatever. You see it a lot online.


----------



## Rush

Andre said:


> "Having said that", which is often used as a starting point to a counter. It's okay mate, you've got nothing to add and are acting a bit sensitive because you're applying some of those aforementioned attributes to yourself without realising that it's not a generalisation or even a criticism.
> 
> It shouldn't need explaining (but I'll go ahead because you're being a bit thick), but if you haven't been following football (or indeed a supporting an English team) that long then you might not see the FA Cup as significant because it has been undermined in recent years, but fans who have seen their team win the competition in the past would do. So not seeing the FA Cup as a big deal would seem understandable in that context to a newer fan (hence the "five minutes" comment). If you don't live in the local community of the club or attend games then the community aspect of the club and what the win means might also pass you by. Again, that's just an acceptance of different circumstances.


Yes i'm quite aware what 'having said that' is meaning. If only you used it in that post.... What you said was 'Then again' (and i'm the one with small eyes apparently :brodgers) which is fairly similar but it still doesn't mean much when the 2nd half of the sentence is still having a go. Like if i was to say "You're a massive self indulgent twat. Then again you are a Norwich supporter", the implication is that all Noriwch supporters are massive self indulgent twats which of course they aren't. Just pointing out it was very reminiscent of Nattie and her timezoner garbage. Mikey not seeing the FA Cup as being important has nothing to do with location, more about being self entitled which is what i imagine many United fans on here will be like over the next few years.


----------



## Andre

LOL at Rush making that post six minutes after I made the edit and corrected it. It still holds the same meaning.

The idea that Mikey is self entitled is ridiculous when you consider that Arsenal haven't won anything in the time that he has supported them, so either you're making a dumb comment or you're just highlighting how silly he was being which makes it even worse. Even then, that ties into the concepts of what I was explaining before. There is a large chance that you would lose the significance of the win with the aforementioned circumstances.

The timezoner nonsense has nothing to do with this. If that was the case then I would lump the likes of you (which is really where this has all stemmed from because you're being sensitive) and Kiz into this. Kiz in particular has a better understanding and feeling for the game than most of the British posters on WF, so that comment obviously isn't a generalisation, just the understanding that not everyone gets the significance and sometimes it's due to altering circumstances. So with that in mind I'm really not sure where you're trying to go with this. Basically you're just continuing to argue against nothing because you've made a tit of yourself and have to save face.


----------



## Rush

6 mins actually. I'm not RUSHing in to make a post. 

Mikey's comment was dumb, and i had to slip in a dig at the United fans while i was at it. 

I'm saying it was reminiscent of Nattie's timezoner crap. Reading comprehension would would have saved you from looking silly there.


----------



## Andre

Rush late to the edit again :banderas

It's not reminiscent of the Nattie nonsense because her argument was that you couldn't understand the game or appreciate all of the intricacies of the matches without attending actual matches, which was absolute bollocks and something that I argued against in rants in an Arsenal thread ages ago. Her 'ALARM CLOCK DEDICATION' crap was also a jibe rather than an understanding of why people may have different mind sets. So it's a piss poor comparison because you're comparing a black and white criticism to a nuanced position that's actually giving the benefit of the doubt.

You can continue to talk nonsense and take this thread off topic, but you're only making yourself look petty at this point.


----------



## Rush

3 minutes that time :brodgers


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Over the moon we've won the FA Cup. Wasn't easy, but I expected it to be a close game. Brilliant to win a cup this season too when Jose has not.


----------



## wkdsoul

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/90...p4?versionId=uuOeczwnPpg6K60xfn1j0Gx2T8o2.6Nx


ooooh... cheeky bastard

shares
Share on Facebook Share on Twitter

Rennes striker Paul-Georges Ntep rubbed salt into the wounds of rivals Reims on the final day of the Ligue 1 season.

It may have been a meaningless mid-table clash but Ntep did little to help relations between the two clubs, getting down on his hands and knees to nod home a ‘disrespectful’ third in the 3-1 thrashing.

The France Under-21 international nipped in ahead of the keeper and raced clean through on goal, before stopping on the line, dropping down to his knees and cheekily nodding the ball home.


----------



## Renegade™

:lmao that's brilliant.

but serioiusly, who really cares? he still scored and had a bit of fun doing it.


----------



## Atletichampiones

Rodgers is to naive to win championships Liverpool need to hire a winner if they won't to win a trophy next season, We showed Liverpool how it is done to hold your nerve in a title race and how you beat Chelsea. Next seasons title race will between Man City, Chelsea and Man Utd because all those managers are winners compared to Brendan, even Arsenal have more of a shot compared to Liverpool as they just won a trophy on the weekend. I think Liverpool may not even get Champions League football and will also struggle in the group stage of that competition and get eliminated.


----------



## Humph

Andre said:


> and Alex when he isn't pretending that Kieran Gibbs is England's best left back.













I literally pulled a Moyes when it happened











Surprised I didn't more grief for it :lol


----------



## Andre

Atletichampiones said:


> Rodgers is to naive to win championships Liverpool need to hire a winner if they won't to win a trophy next season, We showed Liverpool how it is done to hold your nerve in a title race and how you beat Chelsea. Next seasons title race will between Man City, Chelsea and Man Utd because all those managers are winners compared to Brendan, even Arsenal have more of a shot compared to Liverpool as they just won a trophy on the weekend. I think Liverpool may not even get Champions League football and will also struggle in the group stage of that competition and get eliminated.


Do you think Rafa would have won the league with Liverpool's squad this season?


----------



## Green Light

https://twitter.com/AdelChelsea9/statuses/468134199820845056

:ryback


----------



## Lethal Evans

Green Light said:


> https://twitter.com/AdelChelsea9/statuses/468134199820845056
> 
> :ryback


Actually looks like Ryback


----------



## Renegade™

Atletichampiones said:


> Rodgers is to naive to win championships Liverpool need to hire a winner if they won't to win a trophy next season, We showed Liverpool how it is done to hold your nerve in a title race and how you beat Chelsea. Next seasons title race will between Man City, Chelsea and Man Utd because all those managers are winners compared to Brendan, even Arsenal have more of a shot compared to Liverpool as they just won a trophy on the weekend. I think Liverpool may not even get Champions League football and will also struggle in the group stage of that competition and get eliminated.


:troll :troll :troll

wait, did he get humbled for this?


----------



## Kiz

no, cos he got all MAD at me in the cl thread


----------



## Quasi Juice

Van Gaal as Man Utd coach next season, this is going to be amazing. Can't wait for the press conferences :welbeck


----------



## Renegade™

van Gaal :mark:

Shaw, Strootman, another CM and a backup RB plz.


----------



## Quasi Juice

It seems very likely that Van Gaal would go after Strootman because he made him such an important part of the Dutch national team, plus he's been great at AS Roma. However, Roma paid a lot of money for him and he has played well, so in order to get him you surely have to pay around 30m, and I wonder if Man Utd would do that.


----------



## seabs

*Money isn't a big issue for us this summer.*


----------



## AEA

Dem Dutch connections :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller

The retired one.


----------



## reDREDD

alex1997 said:


> Dem Dutch connections :mark:


yeah because dutch players have really plateaued lately

im still relatively convinced strootman doesnt actually exist and is just an invention of united fans desperate for CM


----------



## Razor King

Andre said:


> So all of those times when you said you wanted Giroud dropped and Podolski to take his place...who plays as the centre forward? This is what I'm talking about because you went on and on about the need for that to happen for months, which is ridiculous really because it would have left Arsenal without a proper centre forward with that one change.


Clearly, we need to stop assuming here. Podolski should play and I've been his biggest advocate but he should play on the left or BEHIND the CF. That was my entire argument. During the poor run we were having--being slaughtered by teams left, right, center--that's when I wanted Podolski to play up top not because Podolski is a CF but because Giroud was having a hopeless run at the time. I'd rather have Ozil or Caz play the false #9 because Giroud was that terrible against the bigger teams. He's fine against the smaller teams, but he needs 5 or 6 healthy chances before converting, which isn't what you'd get against big teams. And before you talk of our overall form against the big team, we played in the CL and we weren't embarrassed at all and even in those games, Giroud was as visible as a realistic UFO.




> The explanations about Giroud's limitations don't need to be explained, we all know this. The problem is that you spent far too much of your focus on criticising him for what he isn't, rather than accepting he's doing what he can and that the buck stops with Wenger when you only have three recognised centre forward on your books in the first team. If Wenger keeps playing Giroud and fails to address the situation by not bringing another player in then that's completely Wenger's fault. Meanwhile, Giroud has been a focal point in Arsenal's most successful season in a long time, so the routine criticism does seem completely over the top.


So I shouldn't criticize him? For missing sitters? For breaking most of our attacks? And just because I criticize him, you're going to assume that I'm not aware that Wenger is calling the shots and Giroud isn't the one to make decisions? Oh baby. Ignorance is no excuse. Pretty much most of Arsenal fanbase was after Wenger for starting Grioud in most games despite Giroud's lack of form, fitness, whatever. The problem is Wenger's decision but that just doesn't take all the flack away from Grioud. As much as Wenger was stubborn to believe that Giroud is the modern day Drogba, Giroud has to accept responsibility too. We're not talking of him becoming a Suarez overnight, but how many chance does a guy need to score? When you're on the firing line, you have to be able to digest criticism.

Also, Giroud has been our focal point? Uh, no, not really. Ramsey has been the heartbeat of the team. We were top of the League when he was playing. He got injured, we crumbled. He came back and we started doing well again. Apart from Ramsey and despite the hammerings against the top-5 clubs, the CB partnership of Merts and Koscielny, and Sagna have had a much bigger role to play. Giroud has been fine against the smaller teams but the amount of times we've been bailed out by Ramsey, or Per, or Koscielny is astounding for a team that has attackers like Cazorla, Ozil, Wilshere, Ramsey, Podolski, etc. assisting Giroud.




> Btw, you can watch every second of every single game, you could even have the best seat at the Emirates, but if you know fuck all about the game (which isn't miles from the truth in your case) then it doesn't make a difference. The "I watch my team all the time so I know best" argument is crap. Loads of season ticket holding mongs ring up BBC 606 and spout absolute bollocks on a regular basis. You explicitly suggested that Giroud should have been dropped and Podolski should have replaced him, several times this season, without making reference to anyone else coming in as a CF for the line up change. The fact that you don't understand how important Giroud is to Arsenal's system (the way he holds the ball up for the fancy Dan number ten types, allows them to make runs off him into the box, gives them an aerial outlet which the midfield severely lacks, etc) suggests that you really don't what you're on about, especially when you were so desperate for him to be dropped so many times.


Assumption again. I've cleared most of this above. The last bit is true and should be true but I think Giroud's only scored 2 headers this season... Uh oh, aerial threat guy. The amount of crosses Sagna puts in the box--and they've been damn good this season--I've lost counts, only to find Giroud in some other part of the pitch or in a tussle with somebody. He doesn't even connect that well. The hold-up argument is what everybody uses in favor of Giroud, which is true in parts. But we need a striker who can score more than hold the ball up. We play the same system we used to play when van Persie was around and I don't remember anybody talking about hold-up play then. What's important is we have a clinical striker. Giroud is not that guy.



> I'm not sure why I'm trying to explain a very simple concept to you because you're clearly not all there.


It's simple, yes, only if we looked around and actually saw the POV of the other instead of assuming. I don't entirely disagree with what you said, but I'm speaking from a different light and you're speaking from a different light.


----------



## ArnoldTricky

Allardyce is staying.


----------



## seabs

*West Ham board demanding that he plays a more entertaining style of football. Deary me. Big Sam sacked by Xmas next season and West Ham relegated when they they try to get a manager with more flair despite failing to sign any attacking talent. This greed will cost them unless they actually sign a top 10 squad which right now they're nowhere near having. Big Sam gets results which keep them in the league, some manager trying to get them to play like Liverpool will get them relegated.*


----------



## Nige™

Ah, The West Ham Way.:lmao

Translated, "thinking above your station." Get the likes of Di Canio, Kanoute, Defoe, Carrick back along with Joey Cole and get relegated playing The West Ham way again. Fucking ass clowns. It'd be funny who Sam hires as his attacking coach. Troll the idiots, Sam.

I get them wanting to play more attractive football, I do. Having sat through Sam's football at Rovers for two years, it was fucking horrendous, but I knew he'd keep us up and more. I don't think he's the man to take West Ham forward though, but like Seabs said, without serious investment and some very good signings, they're not getting top 10.


----------



## Andre

PARAGRAPHS TIME :mark:

Fair play to WHU for wanting better football. When you have a manager like Allardyce in charge there really isn't much to look forward to, even when you take away the dross physical long ball game. He doesn't put enough emphasis on trying to win cups and his style of football is a horrendous set up and environment for most young developing players to become involved with, especially now that the game is progressing so much at the top level.

Being in the premier league without ambition is awful. What's even worse is when you have no ambition and play dullard fitba. It's at that point when you just realise (as a fan) that it's generally not worth being in the prem. I could understand putting up with all of that if the objective was to run down debts and make your club more secure over a period of time, but WHU have a ridiculous wage bill, especially for the personnel that Sam has signed for them. The fact that he's paid such a huge wage probably doesn't help WHU fans sympathise with him either.

Having said that, I think the Daves and Brady are daft for giving him that ultimatum because everyone knows that Allardyce is a footballing dinosaur who has only really set up his teams one way as a manager. If he was capable of producing results any other way (a lot of managers can tbleroy) with the budget he has then he would already have West Ham playing "their way". Either it's a case that you sack him and bring in a specialist who knows how to coach and manager players in a more stylish way, or you back him properly (as Seabs said) and help him see out a vision that he probably needs very expensive glasses just to discover. I'm not a fan of Allardyce's football and can empathise with the fans, but the board seem a bit naive in all honesty, although I guess you can say they're at least giving him the opportunity.



Nige™;34436457 said:


> Translated, "thinking above your station." Get the likes of Di Canio, Kanoute, Defoe, Carrick back along with Joey Cole and get relegated playing The West Ham way again. Fucking ass clowns. It'd be funny who Sam hires as his attacking coach. Troll the idiots, Sam.


They didn't go down that season because of the style of football they played, they went down because they had an idiot in charge. Good old Glenn, having just three strikers in the squad, watching others gain injuries while failing to replace them, freezing some other important players out (Roeder could lose the changing room when managing a Church football team) and forcing tiny young Defoe to lead the line himself in a relegation battle. Trevor Brooking came in and almost kept them up as well with seven points from their final three games. They also went down with 42 points, the highest total that a prem team has gone down with in a 38 game season format. So with that in mind, please don't take offence as I class your view point as poor revisionism, because they didn't go down due to an insistence on "playing the right way".

*Before anyone digs me out for criticising Roeder when he had a brain tumour, let me just point out that he was a cunt and a poor manager before and after he was in charge of WHU. Thank you very much Ladies and Gentlemen*



Razor King said:


> Clearly, we need to stop assuming here. Podolski should play and I've been his biggest advocate but he should play on the left or BEHIND the CF. That was my entire argument. During the poor run we were having--being slaughtered by teams left, right, center--that's when I wanted Podolski to play up top not because Podolski is a CF but because Giroud was having a hopeless run at the time. I'd rather have Ozil or Caz play the false #9 because Giroud was that terrible against the bigger teams. He's fine against the smaller teams, but he needs 5 or 6 healthy chances before converting, which isn't what you'd get against big teams. And before you talk of our overall form against the big team, we played in the CL and we weren't embarrassed at all and even in those games, Giroud was as visible as a realistic UFO.


...and this is why your opinion is worthless and it's clear that you don't understand the game, let alone your own team. You gained 79 points (the highest since 07/08) and won an FA Cup final this season whilst HEAVILY relying on a particular system that HAD to involve a centre forward. The fact that you didn't realise how successful the system was and were so willing for it to be altered just to make two personnel changes shows how clueless you are. You change the under performing players, not the system. If you had said "get Podolski in the team as a LW and buy another CF or give Sanogo a run" then that would have made sense, but in reality you wanted the successful system changing despite the fact that the problem was due to Giroud being overplayed. I never had a problem with you wanting Podolski in the team because he's a good player that's easy to fit in to that system, but that wasn't what you were arguing which outlines your lack of understanding.



> So I shouldn't criticize him? For missing sitters? For breaking most of our attacks? And just because I criticize him, you're going to assume that I'm not aware that Wenger is calling the shots and Giroud isn't the one to make decisions? Oh baby. Ignorance is no excuse. Pretty much most of Arsenal fanbase was after Wenger for starting Grioud in most games despite Giroud's lack of form, fitness, whatever. The problem is Wenger's decision but that just doesn't take all the flack away from Grioud. As much as Wenger was stubborn to believe that Giroud is the modern day Drogba, Giroud has to accept responsibility too. We're not talking of him becoming a Suarez overnight, but how many chance does a guy need to score? When you're on the firing line, you have to be able to digest criticism.
> 
> Also, Giroud has been our focal point? Uh, no, not really. Ramsey has been the heartbeat of the team. We were top of the League when he was playing. He got injured, we crumbled. He came back and we started doing well again. Apart from Ramsey and despite the hammerings against the top-5 clubs, the CB partnership of Merts and Koscielny, and Sagna have had a much bigger role to play. Giroud has been fine against the smaller teams but the amount of times we've been bailed out by Ramsey, or Per, or Koscielny is astounding for a team that has attackers like Cazorla, Ozil, Wilshere, Ramsey, Podolski, etc. assisting Giroud.


It's not the fact that you criticised him, but the way you singled him out with such utter bile and nonsense at every opportunity, even when games weren't being played. You don't rate him, fine, we get that, but when you were going out of your way to defend Ozil (he was shockingly poor for a while) around the same time then it was clear that you had an agenda. "When you're on the firing line, you have to be able to digest criticism"...you singled him out when others went missing and you glossed over their shoddy performances. If you're going to make criticisms then don't show disgustingly obvious bias, that way you won't be found out by those who know better than you.

I'm not "assuming" that you don't realise it's Wenger's fault. I know you were fully aware of it...and that's what made the criticism of the individual player even worse when you laid it on far thicker in relation to him rather than Wenger (who's a stubborn cunt). We all know that Giroud really struggled at one point, but instead of being sensible and pointing out "hey, the buck stops with Wenger, he picks the team" you spent far more energy on criticising the player which is ridiculous and makes you seem very simple. Btw, the point I realised that you're clueless is when you wrote "Also, Giroud has been our focal point?"...I said he has been A FOCAL POINT, completely different things but you're daft as fuck so maybe I shouldn't be so harsh on you for failing to understand a very subtle difference. He most certainly is A FOCAL POINT in that team with any hold up play and lay offs that he creates for the attacking midfielders. He performs a vital role as an important cog in the team. Maybe that cog isn't golden and looks a bit rusty at times, but it has still been a vital part of what makes the machine run for large parts of the season. Yes, you might need another/replacement cog, but that's on the machinist (Wenger) because he runs the operation. Take the cog out completely and fail to replace it with a similar cog and you're left with a machine that doesn't run the way it has been set it up to, which is what would have happened if a moron (or you for the sake of this argument) had been in charge.




> Assumption again. I've cleared most of this above. The last bit is true and should be true but I think Giroud's only scored 2 headers this season... Uh oh, aerial threat guy. The amount of crosses Sagna puts in the box--and they've been damn good this season--I've lost counts, only to find Giroud in some other part of the pitch or in a tussle with somebody. He doesn't even connect that well. The hold-up argument is what everybody uses in favor of Giroud, which is true in parts. But we need a striker who can score more than hold the ball up. We play the same system we used to play when van Persie was around and I don't remember anybody talking about hold-up play then. What's important is we have a clinical striker. Giroud is not that guy.


Again, you show your simplicity. Being an outlet for the ball isn't a suggestion that "OMG HE SCORES LOADS OF HEADERZ!", it's pointing out that without that presence in the side you're stuck with playing one type of out ball, but with a proper centre forward you have the option to play long under absolutely intense pressure and keep the ball while others eventually work their way into play. 

Not that it's important, but as you brought it up I will say that it's a stupid point to make that someone doesn't score a lot of headers when that someone plays in a fairly narrow side that forces teams to flood their own penalty area and generally likes to create chances with short passing play...I'm actually starting to wonder if you even watch your own team play because you don't have much knowledge for the tactical side of the game!

As for having a clinical striker. Yes, every team would love to have one and Arsenal really should sign another striker. However, that is not my argument. The point is that you completely fail to appreciate or notice any good that Giroud does for the team while you constantly dig him out for any bad that he does.



> It's simple, yes, only if we looked around and actually saw the POV of the other instead of assuming. I don't entirely disagree with what you said, but I'm speaking from a different light and you're speaking from a different light.


I accept the point of view from those who have balanced views and have shown to have a good judgement of the game. Unfortunately you have neither of those qualities. If that was the case then you wouldn't have constantly dug out one player when others around him were just as worse, while also failing to appreciate any of the qualities that the one player possesses when making your arguments against him. This shows that you lack objectivity and a good understanding of the game because it completely passed you by that Arsenal have had their most successful season in years while Giroud played a large part in that by doing the dirty work that goes unappreciated by those who don't understand the game.

I completely accept that Arsenal could do with signing a better striker. What I can't accept is idiots filling this thread (that myself and a few others keep at high standards) with biased nonsense and agendas, which is exactly what your tirades against this one player were.


----------



## Razor King

Andre said:


> ...and this is why your opinion is worthless and it's clear that you don't understand the game, let alone your own team.


I have no idea how you are elsewhere but you, my friend, are severely disillusioned in this case. You're basically picking on at this stage. If you want to argue, get your facts straight or don't argue. If you find somebody's opinion intolerable, which you are at perfect right to feel, just learn to ignore... The amount of times you've been praising me here instead of focusing on a concrete argument, and this argument is really silly, is what's more alluring that the entire argument. Half of it is based on how you're ill informed and assuming.

I'm doing this one last time. If you can get past your biases and see it, great. If you can't, there's no point in this.



> You gained 79 points (the highest since 07/08) and won an FA Cup final this season whilst HEAVILY relying on a particular system that HAD to involve a centre forward. The fact that you didn't realise how successful the system was and were so willing for it to be altered just to make two personnel changes shows how clueless you are.


Are you that ignorant or you're really too pompous? You're making things up AGAIN. Our system relies on a CF, but that CF was so hopeless during that run, I'd have taken anything over him. That's all I meant. Sometimes you just ought to be imaginative instead of assuming as a Lawyer does.




> You change the under performing players, not the system. If you had said "get Podolski in the team as a LW and buy another CF or give Sanogo a run" then that would have made sense, but in reality you wanted the successful system changing despite the fact that the problem was due to Giroud being overplayed. I never had a problem with you wanting Podolski in the team because he's a good player that's easy to fit in to that system, but that wasn't what you were arguing which outlines your lack of understanding.


I never proposed to change the system. In the teams I posted during the season, it usually had Giroud as a CF no matter how much I criticized him and at times, Sanogo depending on the game. No matter what, we only had Giroud as a proven striker and that's totally a universal fact, which for some obscurely unknown reason--you're unwilling to accept. Your hypothetical statement there is what I wanted, except I wanted Giroud to play over Sanogo many times because as poor as Giroud is, he's still better than Sanogo.

On the last bit, if you're really interested in giving advice about understanding the game, start a course and enroll some students. I'm not interested in your loop sided analysis here. If you want to argue, do so based on concrete facts and not your personal opinions of what you consider that I said.




> It's not the fact that you criticised him, but the way you singled him out with such utter bile and nonsense at every opportunity, even when games weren't being played. You don't rate him, fine, we get that, but when you were going out of your way to defend Ozil (he was shockingly poor for a while) around the same time then it was clear that you had an agenda. "When you're on the firing line, you have to be able to digest criticism"...you singled him out when others went missing and you glossed over their shoddy performances. If you're going to make criticisms then don't show disgustingly obvious bias, that way you won't be found out by those who know better than you.


I haven't outright criticized Giroud since before the Chelsea game--the last I remember. What are you on about? I've not singled him out as much as I could have, so again--what are you talking about? I have criticized him. There's no doubt there, but more than that I've nailed him with potshots here and there. The way you make it seem, it's like Chelsea fans running after Torres and Mr. Andre, you seriously need to get hold of what you're saying.

On Ozil, it's the same shit. The fact that it's Ozil's first season in England AND that he was injured for 3 months; oh wow! But still he used to bottle it in big games... That's not an unknown theory, is it? I've criticized him and I have defended him both, but you're forming all your arguments based on what suits you, which is beyond absurdity and would actually suggest that you have an agenda yourself in this case. The disgustingly obvious biases you're exhibiting in this argument, whilst turning it into one self-parading advocacy is glaringly suggestive... 




> I'm not "assuming" that you don't realise it's Wenger's fault. I know you were fully aware of it...and that's what made the criticism of the individual player even worse when you laid it on far thicker in relation to him rather than Wenger (who's a stubborn cunt). We all know that Giroud really struggled at one point, but instead of being sensible and pointing out "hey, the buck stops with Wenger, he picks the team" you spent far more energy on criticising the player which is ridiculous and makes you seem very simple.


Again, you're blowing it out. Be careful... You're really starting to take a manipulative dive here.

I've talked about Wenger's inept tactics, transfer dealings, bamboozling subs, etc., etc. more than I've spent my time here talking about your thesis, Giroud. It's simple really. You're either mixing people up, or you're just arguing for the giggles. This entire argument has been more of a hilarious bantering than a point you want to prove, which seems to be more about myself in general than the objection you have in my stance against Giroud--that in itself is something you've convinced yourself about, rightly or wrongly.




> Btw, the point I realised that you're clueless is when you wrote "Also, Giroud has been our focal point?"...I said he has been A FOCAL POINT, completely different things but you're daft as fuck so maybe I shouldn't be so harsh on you for failing to understand a very subtle difference. He most certainly is A FOCAL POINT in that team with any hold up play and lay offs that he creates for the attacking midfielders. He performs a vital role as an important cog in the team. Maybe that cog isn't golden and looks a bit rusty at times, but it has still been a vital part of what makes the machine run for large parts of the season. Yes, you might need another/replacement cog, but that's on the machinist (Wenger) because he runs the operation. Take the cog out completely and fail to replace it with a similar cog and you're left with a machine that doesn't run the way it has been set it up to, which is what would have happened if a moron (or you for the sake of this argument) had been in charge.


For somebody who's been blowing his own artistry in footballing philosophy, I'd have to laugh at this paragraph. Just because we can't seem to agree and you're unwilling to accept the same thing I've been saying, you're going to beautify your entire post by using it as a nice garland filled with backhanded comments and snide remarks, right? I don't even know where to start with all the intolerant and stupidly reactionary comments you're coming with, which certainly indicates your level of openness in discussions, when you cannot seem to have a discussion merely based on logic as opposed to calling out the person...

On A FOCAL POINT. Yes, unfortunately whomever plays CF is A FOCAL POINT. So even if Bendtner played as CF for the entire season, he'd have been A focal point. That is no rocket science, genius. And, I'm sorry. I read that as "the." Could you please graciously except an apology there? Nvm, any striker in the team is an important "cog." Whether that is Torres or any striker, the said CF is always an important cog. The amount of criticism Torres withstood isn't even close to what Giroud has, and at that point, many didn't look at Abramovich and his whimsical investment of 50 million whilst calling Torres all sort of things, which to some extent is justified. The case with Giroud isn't the same, but just because a manager backs a player, that doesn't make the player immune to criticism.

Ultimately, it all comes down to Wenger. We all know that, but you have to call a spade, a spade and that is how it works. The team bottled the League and has only won 1 Cup in 9 years. THAT is Wenger's fault. You need to learn moderation. There is a middle way to look at things and you'd be greatly relieved to discover that.




> Again, you show your simplicity. Being an outlet for the ball isn't a suggestion that "OMG HE SCORES LOADS OF HEADERZ!", it's pointing out that without that presence in the side you're stuck with playing one type of out ball, but with a proper centre forward you have the option to play long under absolutely intense pressure and keep the ball while others eventually work their way into play.


Fact - We don't play long. It's not Wenger's philosophy and the only time we do is when we're down and with 2 minutes to go, and that never works. Whether you've been doing punditry for BBC or for Goal, Wenger is accused for being stubborn and for setting a team in one particular way. I'd love it if we went long at times and played to Giroud's strength, but we don't do that. We still pass the f'kin ball around and it's, usually, sideways passing. Pass and hope, as they say.




> Not that it's important, but as you brought it up I will say that it's a stupid point to make that someone doesn't score a lot of headers when that someone plays in a fairly narrow side that forces teams to flood their own penalty area and generally likes to create chances with short passing play...I'm actually starting to wonder if you even watch your own team play because you don't have much knowledge for the tactical side of the game!


The heading comment was to what you said about aerial threat. Would we have an amazing aerial threat from a guy who finds it hard to connect to Sagna's crosses, which is possibly the only thing Sagna does when he's bombing forward? Okay, let's look at it this way... What is Giroud's strength? Hold up play? What is his attribute? Physical strength. What advantage does he have? He can head the ball. It's not merely about scoring. That was an example. He doesn't connect at all. You talked about playing "long," didn't you? It's no good because we have a philosophy that is anti-long-ball and have a team that plays, as you said, short passing.




> As for having a clinical striker. Yes, every team would love to have one and Arsenal really should sign another striker. However, that is not my argument. The point is that you completely fail to appreciate or notice any good that Giroud does for the team while you constantly dig him out for any bad that he does.


I don't constantly do it. Oh no, please, save yourself some shame. I hit potshots here and there but it's been perhaps 4 - 5 months since I even criticized him in some tangible form. My argument is that we need better, which is something you need to get it drilled into you. No matter how much poor Giroud has been, I accept that we have no choice but to accept that he is our premier CF for now. We have to play him, but the goodness you propose that Giroud brings would have been par excellence for Norwich, or better a mid-table club, or Spurs for the lolz, but when you're a CF for Arsenal and are surrounded by some really talented folks, you're bound to notch up some number of goals. Either way, Giroud isn't a bad striker. Not even close. He's just not cut in to be our main striker and this one statement sums my argument. He doesn't suit the way we play because we don't play to his strengths and we need somebody who is great with the ball at his feet. Giroud is good to have as a back-up striker. He'd be a great option. As the starting CF for Arsenal, no. Thank you.




> I accept the point of view from those who have balanced views and have shown to have a good judgement of the game. Unfortunately you have neither of those qualities.


Then why are you arguing here? One should pick debates and discussions with those who actually comprehend with what they say and have a "balanced" perspective. You're here telling me how imbalanced I am right now, so what does that make you? A fool? For arguing with somebody who, according to your psychoanalytical readings, is neither balanced in views or possesses a good judgment of the game? Aha! It could work either way here. If you're going to argue with somebody, better make the argument the central theme of attraction instead of decorating it with these kinds of remarks. A small tip.




> If that was the case then you wouldn't have constantly dug out one player when others around him were just as worse, while also failing to appreciate any of the qualities that the one player possesses when making your arguments against him. This shows that you lack objectivity and a good understanding of the game because it completely passed you by that Arsenal have had their most successful season in years while Giroud played a large part in that by doing the dirty work that goes unappreciated by those who don't understand the game.


Phew! I haven't. Not singled out one player. When it comes to being critical, I have been of Cazorla's lack of form, Ozil's big game _dominance_, Arteta's old legs, Gibbs' madness, Podolski's one-dimensional play, and the sheer fact that YAYA SANOGO has been our 2nd choice CF... Utter madness. But each of those players, bar Sanogo and Old guy Arteta, are better than Giroud at what they do. Objectivity is something that enables you to have an open, empirical view on something, even if it's looking at this argument objectively and trying to come to a consensus instead of trying to prove bullishly a point. I assume you get what I'm pointing at.

If it meant that Giroud would take us to the PL or CL title next season, I'm all for him. Nobody wants Giroud to fail or to do poorly. He's incapable. That's another thing but the way you're getting emotional over this, it's really surprising.




> I completely accept that Arsenal could do with signing a better striker. What I can't accept is idiots filling this thread (that myself and a few others keep at high standards) with biased nonsense and agendas, which is exactly what your tirades against this one player were.


If you can accept what you're doing, whether you're blindsided or have an agenda, stop doing it! Yes, I'm turning it onto you. For as much as you've been hooting the whole time about the impartial views and insights you bring to the table, which may be true in other instances, I don't know, but this certainly is not one of those instances. Just stand out of it and watch this thing. Criticism is a fair practice and every player will be criticized at some point, but there hasn't been any agenda. At the end, we had no choice but to play Giroud and he paid it off with that back flick in the FA Cup Final to Ramsey. It doesn't authenticate all the stupid errors he's been prone to, but it's good to see him contribute. I'm not even sure why I'm writing this, but if you're really objective--as you say--try to create a common ground for understanding. If this passes from above you, I take it back, but there is one thing called arguing; there is another thing called getting personal and labeling tags; and there is another, another thing in which you just want to impose your assumptions into the argument. Pick your lot.

I'm done with this now. I don't want to go on arguing about something as inconsequential as Olivier f'kin Giroud.


----------



## Andre

Razor King, it's clear that your English writing and reading comprehension skills are of an incredibly poor level. I've actually lost count of the times that you've come into these threads and completely missed the point. Either learn how to read properly or just stay away from complicated discussions because you're only embarrassing yourself at this stage. You're also proving yourself to either be a liar, someone who forgets things easily and creates unintentionally false stories, or both.

I'll keep this in spoiler tags because nobody else needs to see me humiliating you or giving you an English reading comprehension lesson:



Spoiler: reply



I'm going to skip over the bits where you're having a whinge about me having a go at you, because that's quite pathetic and shows that you're easily flustered when someone points out what a load of nonsense you're typing.



> Are you that ignorant or you're really too pompous? You're making things up AGAIN. Our system relies on a CF, but that CF was so hopeless during that run, I'd have taken anything over him. That's all I meant. Sometimes you just ought to be imaginative instead of assuming as a Lawyer does.
> 
> I never proposed to change the system. In the teams I posted during the season, it usually had Giroud as a CF no matter how much I criticized him and at times, Sanogo depending on the game. No matter what, we only had Giroud as a proven striker and that's totally a universal fact, which for some obscurely unknown reason--you're unwilling to accept. Your hypothetical statement there is what I wanted, except I wanted Giroud to play over Sanogo many times because as poor as Giroud is, he's still better than Sanogo.


You literally wrote "I'd rather have Ozil or Caz play the false #9 because Giroud was that terrible against the bigger teams", yet now you're claiming that you didn't want a centre forward out of the team? You take the centre foward out of the team and you change the system. Playing Ozil as a false nine instead of a legitimate centre forward IS CHANGING THE SYSTEM. So you didn't want the system changed, but at the same time you have said as much...and you wonder why I won't take your opinion seriously?



> I haven't outright criticized Giroud since before the Chelsea game--the last I remember. What are you on about?


Well, your memory is quite clearly useless:



> We needed a striker in January. I know people here rate Giroud in some form but he's an absolute useless striker, who has ruffled up so many chances, it's painful to watch. We needed that striker in January and Wenger had 40 million in his pocket. The sad thing is that he still has it...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/32970353-post8219.html

and that was in a discussion weeks after the Chelsea game that had nothing to do with the player (was about poor defensive tactics), yet apparently you don't give him unnecessary criticism!



> I've not singled him out as much as I could have, so again--what are you talking about? I have criticized him. There's no doubt there, but more than that I've nailed him with potshots here and there. The way you make it seem, it's like Chelsea fans running after Torres and Mr. Andre, you seriously need to get hold of what you're saying.


Are you seriously comparing the performances of a £50 million signing who has been essentially useless to that of a £10 million signing who has been integral to his team? That is a truly pathetic comparison. Regardless, the topic is about your attitude towards one player, not about Torres and Chelsea fans. If you want to make an argument against them then go ahead in your own free time, but don't make utterly daft comparisons in order to deflect the negative attention away from yourself, because that just won't work.



> On Ozil, it's the same shit. The fact that it's Ozil's first season in England AND that he was injured for 3 months; oh wow! But still he used to bottle it in big games... That's not an unknown theory, is it? I've criticized him and I have defended him both, but you're forming all your arguments based on what suits you, which is beyond absurdity and would actually suggest that you have an agenda yourself in this case. The disgustingly obvious biases you're exhibiting in this argument, whilst turning it into one self-parading advocacy is glaringly suggestive...


This i what I'm talking about:



> He's been good. He drifts out of the game kinda too much lately but the impact is there, except he doesn't have the likes of Ronaldo, Higuain, and Benzema to finish his through balls. It falls on the feet of Giroud, who puts it on the stand more often.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/29103937-post3430.html

Yet the reality is that he was generally under performing at that time, but instead of being honest and admitting this when everyone else in the thread could see this you again deflected the blame onto Giroud. Yes, the striker may miss chances, but doesn't excuse the other player for GENERALLY poor performances.Look at the word GENERALLY before you lose your shit over nothing again.



> I've talked about Wenger's inept tactics, transfer dealings, bamboozling subs, etc., etc. more than I've spent my time here talking about your thesis, Giroud. It's simple really. You're either mixing people up, or you're just arguing for the giggles. This entire argument has been more of a hilarious bantering than a point you want to prove, which seems to be more about myself in general than the objection you have in my stance against Giroud--that in itself is something you've convinced yourself about, rightly or wrongly.


I'm not mixing people up, yet YOU are mixing up what I'm saying once again (learn to read please). ON THE SUBJECT OF GIROUD YOU HAVE SPENT FAR TOO MUCH TIME CRITICISING THE PLAYER, RATHER THAN THE MANAGER WHO PICKS HIM, COMPRENDE? If you had properly read my previous post you would have seen the point where I acknowledged that I know you don't rate Wenger and that you make points about it. However, those are not subjects that directly relate to the player in question. LEARN. TO. READ. Seriously, it's like conversing with someone who is brain damaged. If you have any issues with what I'm saying then I can easily go through your posting history and show you up ONCE AGAIN.




> On A FOCAL POINT. Yes, unfortunately whomever plays CF is A FOCAL POINT. So even if Bendtner played as CF for the entire season, he'd have been A focal point. That is no rocket science, genius. And, I'm sorry. I read that as "the." Could you please graciously except an apology there? Nvm, any striker in the team is an important "cog." Whether that is Torres or any striker, the said CF is always an important cog. The amount of criticism Torres withstood isn't even close to what Giroud has, and at that point, many didn't look at Abramovich and his whimsical investment of 50 million whilst calling Torres all sort of things, which to some extent is justified. The case with Giroud isn't the same, but just because a manager backs a player, that doesn't make the player immune to criticism.


So therefore any player who plays in that position on a consistently regular basis for a team in a relatively successful season has to be fairly useful. Do you understand the point yet? You've amassed more points this season than you have for many years, you've also won a trophy for the first time in nine years with what you agree is A FOCAL POINT playing regularly in the team. So unless you want t put spin on that I hope we can agree that Giroud isn't anywhere as useless as you make him out to be. The crap about Torres is nonsense because he doesn't even start regularly for Chelsea, so it's a piss poor comparison. I've also said that critisism is fine, but as proven with that previous dragged up post you take any opportunity to have a dig at Giroud even when it doesn't fit into the context of the discussion (and you have even deluded yourself into thinking that you haven't done it for months).



> Fact - We don't play long. It's not Wenger's philosophy and the only time we do is when we're down and with 2 minutes to go, and that never works. Whether you've been doing punditry for BBC or for Goal, Wenger is accused for being stubborn and for setting a team in one particular way. I'd love it if we went long at times and played to Giroud's strength, but we don't do that. We still pass the f'kin ball around and it's, usually, sideways passing. Pass and hope, as they say.


I agree that you generally don't play long, that goes without saying. However, every team plays long passes a few times in a game due to pressure. Even if that isn't a ball from one half to another, that can be a diagonal ball (as seen in the FA Cup final) or even a 20 yard pass into the cf's chest (hence the part about hold up play). The fact that you translated "gives you an outlet to play long" as "Arsenal play long ball" is utterly fucking stupid on your part and again suggests that you need to learn how to read properly. I do agree that you could play more direct more often because Wenger is far too keen on the short pass and narrow build up play which can become predictable when overused.



> The heading comment was to what you said about aerial threat. Would we have an amazing aerial threat from a guy who finds it hard to connect to Sagna's crosses, which is possibly the only thing Sagna does when he's bombing forward? Okay, let's look at it this way... What is Giroud's strength? Hold up play? What is his attribute? Physical strength. What advantage does he have? He can head the ball. It's not merely about scoring. That was an example. He doesn't connect at all. You talked about playing "long," didn't you? It's no good because we have a philosophy that is anti-long-ball and have a team that plays, as you said, short passing.


Are you even reading what I'm saying at this point? It's almost as if you're answering a completely different post! I said he's an aerial outlet, not an aerial THREAT. Again, learn how to read.

Anyway, you previously made a comment that Giroud is often found wrestling in the box with other players when the cross comes in, but as I said before; if your tactics are geared towards pressing on opposition team into their own box during attacks while you play with very little width/crosses and just one centre foward...then it's going to be much more difficult to win headers in the box. Look at the Cup final as an example, you found absolutely no joy with aerial balls into the box until you brought on Sanogo which allowed Giroud the opportunity to free himself from the attentions of three centre halfs. More width was created with both striker splitting and making runs in from wider areas, while the full backs were both committed to making deeper runs towards the byline with this tactical change. If you don't understand that the there really is no help for you in terms of understanding how the game works. Again, this was something that brought up which had zero relevancy to what I actually said in the first place, but it's a nice little aside regardless of that.




> I don't constantly do it. Oh no, please, save yourself some shame. I hit potshots here and there but it's been perhaps 4 - 5 months since I even criticized him in some tangible form.


I have already proven this to be bullshit so we will move on. If you don't want to move on then I can drag up more posts of yours. It's entirely up to you...




> My argument is that we need better, which is something you need to get it drilled into you. No matter how much poor Giroud has been, I accept that we have no choice but to accept that he is our premier CF for now. We have to play him, but the goodness you propose that Giroud brings would have been par excellence for Norwich, or better a mid-table club, or Spurs for the lolz, but when you're a CF for Arsenal and are surrounded by some really talented folks, you're bound to notch up some number of goals. Either way, Giroud isn't a bad striker. Not even close. He's just not cut in to be our main striker and this one statement sums my argument. He doesn't suit the way we play because we don't play to his strengths and we need somebody who is great with the ball at his feet. Giroud is good to have as a back-up striker. He'd be a great option. As the starting CF for Arsenal, no. Thank you.


Are you actually retarded? I've said SEVERAL times that you could do better than Giroud and Wenger would be wise to sign another striker. I'm NOT arguing that you should accept that he is the perfect solution, but that you don't give him enough credit for the job that he does. You still fail to understand that without him playing with his back to goal that a lot of the goals scored by Arsenal's midfield players wouldn't have been possible because they needed someone to provide the hold up play and flick ons while they carried on with their runs. Arsenal have scored several goals like that this season where the lack of a strong centre forward would have dented their ability to keep the play fluent when attempting to score. Yes, Giroud isn't perfect and muffs up at times, but at least he performs that job to a good level, whereas someone like Podolski or Ozil as the "false nine" wouldn't be capable because they are not that same type of player.

The fact that you keep having to reiterate the fact that you want a different starting striker is hilarious when I have said that I AGREE with that mind set several times (at least Wenger could provide another option). Again, that is not what I'm arguing against. LEARN. TO. READ. I'm saying you don't give him enough credit foe the players he is <---- Tead that carefully and slowly until it sinks into your skull.



> Then why are you arguing here? One should pick debates and discussions with those who actually comprehend with what they say and have a "balanced" perspective. You're here telling me how imbalanced I am right now, so what does that make you? A fool? For arguing with somebody who, according to your psychoanalytical readings, is neither balanced in views or possesses a good judgment of the game? Aha! It could work either way here. If you're going to argue with somebody, better make the argument the central theme of attraction instead of decorating it with these kinds of remarks. A small tip.


What it makes me is someone who gave your level of intelligence far too much credit. When someone doesn't understand something it is far better to explain to them how things work rather than letting them carry on being ignorant. That's how others learn or improve. However, now that I realise that your reading comprehension is of the level of a primary school child I accept that maybe I'm wasting my time here. That's not on me, that's on you for entering a thread completely ill equipped in terms of coping with some of the discussion that is taking place. If you're from a non English speaking country then it's maybe a bit more understandable, but it doesn't change the fact that the problem is on you.



> Phew! I haven't. Not singled out one player. When it comes to being critical, I have been of Cazorla's lack of form, Ozil's big game _dominance_, Arteta's old legs, Gibbs' madness, Podolski's one-dimensional play, and the sheer fact that YAYA SANOGO has been our 2nd choice CF... Utter madness. But each of those players, bar Sanogo and Old guy Arteta, are better than Giroud at what they do. Objectivity is something that enables you to have an open, empirical view on something, even if it's looking at this argument objectively and trying to come to a consensus instead of trying to prove bullishly a point. I assume you get what I'm pointing at.


You do realise that I can drag up all of your old posts and prove this to be bullshit, don't you? Yes you have made minore passing comments about a few players, but nothing of the level that you have singled out one player.



> If it meant that Giroud would take us to the PL or CL title next season, I'm all for him. Nobody wants Giroud to fail or to do poorly. He's incapable. That's another thing but the way you're getting emotional over this, it's really surprising.


LOL at getting "emotional". He's just another player that I have no real affinity towards. My problem here is that I don't want shit posters spouting terribly biased opinions in a thread that myself and several others try to make an enjoyable and balanced discussion medium.



> If you can accept what you're doing, whether you're blindsided or have an agenda, stop doing it! Yes, I'm turning it onto you. For as much as you've been hooting the whole time about the impartial views and insights you bring to the table, which may be true in other instances, I don't know, but this certainly is not one of those instances. Just stand out of it and watch this thing. Criticism is a fair practice and every player will be criticized at some point, but there hasn't been any agenda. At the end, we had no choice but to play Giroud and he paid it off with that back flick in the FA Cup Final to Ramsey. It doesn't authenticate all the stupid errors he's been prone to, but it's good to see him contribute. I'm not even sure why I'm writing this, but if you're really objective--as you say--try to create a common ground for understanding. If this passes from above you, I take it back, but there is one thing called arguing; there is another thing called getting personal and labeling tags; and there is another, another thing in which you just want to impose your assumptions into the argument. Pick your lot.


I have no agenda: My point of view (and the reality of the situation) is that he's a decent striker but Arsenal could do better. However, he deserves far more credit than you're willing to give him. That's a balanced and objective view from me. What you have been doing is laying into him when others have deserved more criticism at times.



> I'm done with this now. I don't want to go on arguing about something as inconsequential as Olivier f'kin Giroud.


This is generally what happens when someone can't argue their way out of the corner that they have backed themselves into (Y)

I don't have a problem with you as a general poster. What I do have a problem with is that you post nonsense quite often and can't read properly. So exactly what good are you to this thread in terms of discussion? If someone posts bullshit then I'm going to call them out on it because this thread deserves better than to be dragged into areas where it becomes hardly worth opening up


----------



## Vader

I was gonna post the awards tonight that I forgot about but you two are overshadowing the prestigious evening.


----------



## Andre

Nah, it's time to move on. Razor King won't be able to make a scene at the ceremony anyway, seeing as his body has been hacked in half and buried underneath the rubble in this thread and the Champions League thread.



In other news:

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12040/9319527/chris-hughton-claims-he-would-have-kept-norwich-in-the-premier-league



> "With five games to go and with five points clear of the relegation zone, even with a difficult run of games I was still very confident that we would have got the points that we needed.
> 
> "It's always easy in hindsight but all I can say is that I have always been very confident and was always very confident." *- Chris Hughton*


Now I know that he has to present himself as a credible candidate as a future manager for other clubs, but I would have LOVED to have heard his explanation for just exactly how he would have gone about this.

Our remaining five games were:

Fulham A (previous results under Hughton were 5-0 and 3-1 away at Craven Cottage, 0-0, 1-1 and a 1-2 loss at home. Bear in mind that we had just lost our previous seven away league games and were notoriously shite away from home under Hughton.

Liverpool H: Lost 5-2, 5-0 and 5-1 in our previous outings against Liverpool under Hughton. Adams took us close to a 3-3 but RVW failed to score a guilt edged chance at 2-3 down.

United A: Hughton lost 4-0 and 0-1 against them this season when DAVID FUCKING MOYES was in charge. We lost 4-0 under Adams when Giggs was in charge.

Chelsea A: Hughton lost 4-1, 0-1 and 3-1 against them, but Adams took us to a 0-0 draw at the Bridge. Er, so yeah.

Arsenal H: This is the one game if I were being generous to Chris then I would say that he couild have maybe nicked a win if the planets and stars aligned for us, Having said that, a win against Arsenal wouldn't have kept us up because of WBA's superior GD. The game that in fact relegated us for all intents and purposes was Hughton's final game in charge which was at home against WBA when we lost 0-1. If we had drawn that then we might have had a chance.


Now that's not me defending Adams (stupid decision to put him in charge) or saying there was a 0% chance that Hughton would have kept us up, but it just amuses me how much bullshit can flow from the mouths of managers when they want to protect their own reputation. His explanation for how he would have kept us up would probably be the comedy segment of the year.


----------



## Lethal Evans

It's okay, Malky Mackay will be your manager and you'll play hoofball and have 2 shots every match.


----------



## Andre

What has that got to do with the price of milk?


----------



## Lethal Evans

Andre said:


> What has that got to do with the price of milk?


How many can Malky Mackay buy with the parachute payments he'll waste away?


----------



## Andre

Depends if we actually get Malky Mackay in as a manager. 

His record at buying players for championship teams is very good, but at premier league level it doesn't hold up as well. Regardless, the club is bringing in a technical director/DOF so that might be less of a problem if Mackay does indeed take over. He wouldn't be my first choice because long term he might falter and his football wasn't the best at Cardiff (although it was fine at Watford), but if we're looking to go back up at the first attempt then he's not bad appointment.

Such a random question to ask when the topic has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Saw Norwich fan.
Wanted to gain an opinion.


----------



## Andre

Well the way you worded the completely off kilter question it seems more like a failed attempt at trolling. If you had actually known what his track record was like when signing players in the championship (even with good money) then you wouldn't have made that daft statement in all honesty. He actually made a few good signings in the premier league as well, but it seems that nobody can look past Cornelius because of Tan's propaganda, which just goes to to show how many stupid people are out there when so many allow themselves to be fed such nonsense by Tan.

I'm not a fan of his football, but there's no doubt that he's a good manager at championship level.


----------



## Lethal Evans

>



Nah, in all honesty.
He did sign some decent Championship players when with Cardiff - but he'll kill Norwich with his negative football + the usual Mackay signings won't be good for Norwich.

Cowie & Taylor for exmaples are players he's resigned from former clubs with an offer on the table for Cowie from "a relegated club".

Also, it wasn't just Cornelius! What did he do to Brayford? Velikojna? He ruined Peter Whittingham who was a 10-15+ goal a season attacking midfielder.


----------



## Andre

It could be fantastic if everyone in this thread could read. I've already stated that we're bringing in a technical director/dof, so the signings won't be completely up to any new manager.

No manager could kill Norwich City after the past two seasons under Hughton and his dour as a Yorkshireman in black and white film fitba. The team is already dead.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Hello MrEvans, please step into my office.










I am sorry to tell you but your bait simply isn't good enough to get a big catch.. 

This is you right now:










This could be you if you visit the School of Baiting - sponsored by Tony The Shoe Hibbert:










I will be willing to teach you the ways of fishing but you'll need to stop being such a useless pudding.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Andre said:


> It could be fantastic if everyone in this thread could read. I've already stated that we're bringing in a technical director/dof, so the signings won't be completely up to any new manager.
> 
> No manager could kill Norwich City after the past two seasons under Hughton and his dour as a Yorkshireman in black and white film fitba. The team is already dead.


Wait till you've got Ben Turner hoofing a ball 40 yards whilst you have Don Cowie putting Snodgrass on the bench by running around like a headless chicken.


----------



## Andre

He should have gone to Mozza's bait shop. Mozza's Mar has been known to grab Tony Hibbert's worm in there every now and again.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Reported.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Not even trying to bait. :jaydamn

Just slaggin' Malky Mackay and Norwich when they get him.


----------



## Andre

Baines On Toast said:


> Reported.


It's the truth though Mozza, I swear. The same guy who spread the Alex Gerrard/Pancake rumours told me :moyes8


----------



## BkB Hulk

Tony Popovic was linked to Norwich ever so briefly. He's done a good job over here, but he hardly plays the most exciting fitba either.


----------



## Andre

I actually read something about that about one week ago, but didn't pay much attention to it because it seemed rather outlandish. All I remember about Popovic was that he scored some spectacular own goals for Palace and was a bit of a disaster zone.


----------



## BkB Hulk

He came back to take over a team new to the A-League, and has taken them to consecutive grand finals, finishing first in the league in their first season and second in their second. It's especially remarkable considering how other new teams have struggled and that they looked to have absolutely no firepower at the beginning of their existence. Lots of 1-0 results, set up by a really solid base. He's happy to concede possession with WSW and play on the counter - even at home. The really positive side to him is that WSW seemed to win irrespective of what players were out. He'd slot anyone in perfectly, and it was like no one was missing. I'm sure he'll head back to England at some point because he actually has a reputation there, but I would be surprised if it happened so quickly.


----------



## Andre

The funny thing is that despite all of the stalling, we will probably put Neil Adams in charge full time (with a technical director above him) because Delia and Michael Wynn-Jones just never learn :lmao

Mind you, he couldn't be as bad as Peter Grant or Bryan Gunn...surely? Here's hoping that the board surprise for once and make an inspired appointment. Since Martin O'Neill left in the mid nineties I think we've made about two decent managerial appointments (although Worthington being a success was based more on luck than good judgement from the board), so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Nige™

How do you feel about the Neil Lennon rumours? If you believe the bookies it's him or Malky.


----------



## Andre

I'm completely uninspired by the possibility of both of them taking over in all honesty. Malky would be okay based on the idea that he knows how to get teams competing in the champs, but I wouldn't enjoy his football and that would be a problem long term, because we could be back to square one with the same situation that we had with Hughton for the past two seasons. 

The problem with Lennon is that he hasn't actually proven a lot with Celtic because winning the SPL is really a formality for them atm. He has gained some decent results in Europe, but I haven't seen any quality football or attacking tactics from him in a truly competitive environment for me to be convinced that he's ready. He might well be up to the job, but it seems a big risk.

Someone like Zola would be fantastic (his teams play good football and he tries to integrate youth players), but I don't think that he has the commanding presence to be a success long term because his first seasons at West Ham and Watford were big successes, whereas his second seasons at both clubs were both bitter disappointments (although West Ham largely struggled in 09/10 due to player sales).

Ralf Rangnick is another who has been mentioned that would definitely inspire me to a certain degree, although he's an unknown quantity in English fitba.


----------



## Nige™

Yeah I wouldn't want Neil Lennon anywhere near my club. Mackay, well, I better not say what I think about him with all the sympathisers he has.


----------



## Andre

I sympathise with Malky to a certain degree, but there's no doubt that he made some huge mistakes at Cardiff and that does concern me in terms of him potentially taking over Norwich (as does his style of football). I just don't like the fact that Tan continues to blame him for Cardiff's relegation when they were picking up more points under him than they were with OGS's ridiculous tactics (Solskjaer also made some shocking signings and that tends to get glossed over). You also can't knock Malky for taking Cardiff to a league cup final and just losing out on penalties, that was actually a really impressive run.


----------



## Nige™

Yeah he did well getting them up, no doubt. It's just the media mainly calling it a ridiculous sacking and with their hypothetical statements about him "definitely keeping them up." They were one point off the drop and not playing well other than against City & United from what I can remember. It wasn't a ridiculous decision in football terms. He was very lucky that he had Tan's lunacy to distract people from what was going on on the pitch.


----------



## Andre

I didn't think it was a ridiculous decision to sack him based on football results because in the modern game struggling along with dire fitba is enough to get you the sack after a big summer spend, but the manner of it was incredibly poor and the off field shenanigans can't have helped the manager or the team during the time when Tan was undermining the whole operation in public.

In all honesty I doubt that he would have kept them up, especially with the way that Tan was acting up in the background, but I definitely think he would have gave them a good chance and taken them to the wire. He at least made them hard to beat for the most part, unlike OGS who just ran the team like he was running a brothel; "every visitor is allowed to score".
*
EDIT:* I guess in a way you could compare it to Hughton's situation, aka an unintentional mercy sacking. Both managers will have avoided the indignity of having a relegation on their cv's and can always play the "what if" argument in regards to a turnaround. Another comparison can be made in that both managers tenures at their respective clubs will be defined by the signings of £8 million striker flops and the serving up of dross dullard football.


----------



## Liam Miller

Norwich need Davey :moyes2


----------



## Andre

He did a good job with Preston in the lower leagues and knows how to take a prem club to mid table (United included :bigron), so that wouldn't exactly be a horrific appointment, although it's incredibly unlikely to happen. He will probably turn up at a club like Newcastle or Celtic in the future.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Andre said:


> Ralf Rangnick is another who has been mentioned that would definitely inspire me to a certain degree, although he's an unknown quantity in English fitba.


He was interviewed for the Everton job.

Other than that I have no useful insight on the lid.


----------



## Nige™

Neil Adams' odds at evens now from nowhere. Oh dear!


----------



## Andre

Andre said:


> The funny thing is that despite all of the stalling, we will probably put Neil Adams in charge full time (with a technical director above him) because Delia and Michael Wynn-Jones just never learn :lmao
> 
> Mind you, he couldn't be as bad as Peter Grant or Bryan Gunn...surely? Here's hoping that the board surprise for once and make an inspired appointment. Since Martin O'Neill left in the mid nineties I think we've made about two decent managerial appointments (although Worthington being a success was based more on luck than good judgement from the board), so I'm not holding my breath.


I was correct then :draper2 :moyes8

Seriously, the board are going to look fucking stupid if he doesn't get us top six at least. If the appointment was made on the basis that we want a manager who will implement youth and attempt to play more expansive football then why didn't we go for Zola who has experience in the prem and in the championship? This just smacks of little old Norwich part 10,023. We will never progress as a club as long as Delia and Michael are allowed to make footballing related decisions.

I'm not going to give Adams any leniency. He ABSOLUTELY has to obtain a top six finish next season. He will have a competitive budget and has a good squad for the championship already in place. This had best not be another fuckern Bryan Gunn situation fpalm


----------



## Lethal Evans

:fuckedup

You're fucked.


----------



## Nige™

Not gonna lie, as a fan of team looking to compete for promotion next year, I think this could be a good appointment given I expected Norwich to be the likeliest of the three relegated teams to go back up. This potentially could be very good news for the competition.

As a Norwich fan I would be pretty disappointed. It's taken Bowyer over a year to develop from a youth coach to a better than average first team manager. I'm still not convinced by him despite our end to the season, but patience has been the key with him. With Norwich though, they're there to compete and could've appointed a manager who would be in a better position than Adams to take them up first time of asking. Now there'll be calls of patience from the club to give Adams time if he struggles early on.


----------



## Andre

The pro-Adams propaganda has already started Nige:

www.pinkun.com/norwich-city/neil_adams_norwich_city_supporters_groups_give_their_reaction_1_3612680

...despite the fact that all of the message boards are raging at this decision.

The problem isn't that we're hiring Adams (potentially he could be fantastic, who knows?), but it's the timing of it and the fact Delia and Michael are still taking the cheap and "nice" option (they're close to Neil, as they were with Worthington, Grant, Gunn and Hughton) when we need to show some bollocks and vision by bullying the division as a debt free club with an inspired and experienced managerial choice in place. The fans are just resigned to the idea that Norwich will never show any ambition whilst those two are majority shareholders. It's frustrating as fuck.

A brief explanation of the constant managerial appointment fuckery from the past 15 years:

They hired Hamilton who was proven garbage, but tried to convince him to stay even when he was awful and offered his resignation. They hired Worthington (the assistant manager) as the cheap option to replace him and that worked for a couple of years before they kept him far too long and he stunk Carrow Road out despit strong financial backing in the championship. He was replaced with Grant (no managerial experience) when we were in a strong position as a club (had a good squad and money to spend), but he shat the bed by signing a bunch of expensive crap and quit with us adrift at the start of 07/08. He was followed by Roeder who managed some decent short term results with his nutcase routine, but soon destroyed the club by releasing and freezing out our best and most loyal players before loaning in every fuckern available 'past it journeyman' and shit or raw prem youth team prospect in the world. Unfortunately the club didn't have the foresight or knowledge to realise that he was a short term appointment at best, despite his horrific track record. While we were deep in the mire he was replaced with Gunn (no managerial experience) in January 09 until the end of that season. We were then relegated and Gunn was given the full time job a week before McNally and Bowkett joined the board. Colchester happened and Gunn was swiftly fucked off by McNally and the next three years were glorious when Lambert was appointed. The board then refused to fund Lambert significantly and he fucked off to Villa. Hughton came in and was an alright appointment for a season, but the writing was on the wall in Spring 2013. We sacked him about six months too late and asked the youth team coach to keep us up with five nightmare fixtures remaining. The youth team coach then led us to the championship and was rewarded with a three year managerial contract!

Outside of the inspired Lambert appointment, we have been an absolute basket case of a club for some time now. "Little old Norwich" indeed. I thought this bullshit would stop when McNally came in, but Delia and Michael clearly have too much power. She actually had the gall to ask a fan (who asked why Hughton hadn't been sacked and replaced with an experienced manager in January) "but who was available?" during a Radio Norfolk phone in a couple of days ago fpalm 

Now there's a chance that Adams could become another fluke appointment like Worthington, but that doesn't hide the fact that the club continues to be completely unambitious and lacking a grand vision, worryingly so at a time when a hell of a lot is on the line.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Mike Walker mention on that link :no:


----------



## Andre

I really hope Adams is another Walker. I couldn't give two shits about what happened at Everton :


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

My thoughts on him: https://vine.co/v/MOhteZbgrr1


----------



## Joel

I need to learn how to say fool like that.


----------



## Nige™

I shouldn't feel for Norwich given they're direct rivals this year, but being more of a football fan in general I do.

Having been patronised by the people running your club when you have valid & blatant concerns is just so wrong and creates a hostile environment towards & around the club, causes conflicts between supporters too. I hope that doesn't happen to Norwich, or any club for that matter.


----------



## Fanjawi

Ibe learning from the best.


----------



## Joel

How did I know that was going to be a Sturridge related post?

Congrats, Ibe. You look nearly as spastic as the original.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

GoldenSilver said:


> Ibe learning from the best.


----------



## Goku

Hey guys, I'm kinda drunk and I wanna say that you guys are better than most (read all) fussball fans I know irl. Peace be with you, good soldiers and may your teams prosper )except against bayern)


----------



## Green Light

Look at this smug wanker, I genuinely wanna fight him

(piss take of this fan protest from a few weeks ago) http://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/alan-pardew-nufc-protest-anti-newcastle-7074653

Look at that stupid shirt ffs. I will hook him in the gabber


----------



## Irish Jet

:lmao

Pardew is the fucking GOAT


----------



## Andre

Pardew looks like he gives this many fucks


----------



## BkB Hulk

This close to the Monaco job.


----------



## obby

say's... :bosh6


----------



## Baxter

Anyone have any idea what Michael Chopra was bleating about on Twitter the other day?

I don't know what's going on but I'm on Ashley Williams' side.


----------



## Liam Miller

UnbelievableJeff said:


> Anyone have any idea what Michael Chopra was bleating about on Twitter the other day?
> 
> I don't know what's going on but I'm on Ashley Williams' side.


My guess would be either williams has been banging another footballers bird or it's drug related.


----------



## TheFreeMan

He's either white, or actually killed someone by kicking a ball to their head...


----------



## Damien

That Pardew image is epic but yeah smug!

LOL!


----------



## Parison Sapphire

Save_us_Pochettino.


----------



## Vader

Bad news guys, my thumb currently looks like Latoya Jackson's nose so the awards which I forgot about (as I assume everyone else has) will be even more delayed than they currently are. If you're wondering why my thumb is important it's due to the fact it's my typing digit for my phone. This took longer than I would have liked to type. My dedication knows no bounds. Apart from doing the awards in the next week.


----------



## scrapethattoast

you're not looking at that whole pie jenny

the people are the fruit


----------



## Ali Dia

Pochettino is a c***. That is all.


----------



## seabs

*Not bitter at all about it then?*


----------



## BkB Hulk

You didn't seem to rate him most of the time anyway.


----------



## Ali Dia

I think you confuse that with Adkins. Although Pochettino was far from perfect. I guess my main qualms are with how this whole saga has developed. Whether that is the board or Pochettino's fault I'm not sure. Just annoyed that the likely decline is on its way. Been a great 5 years though. Here's hoping we get FDB, keep our guns and finish above Spurs next season. Then again at least a relegation battle means all 38 games matter rather then half a season of nothingness.


----------



## Razor King

I just hope Levy stops pulling off an Abramovich by sacking his managers all the time. Pochettino is a good manager, but Spurs have a fight in their hands if they are to finish in the top-4. City, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool, and United are all major candidates. I can't see where Spurs would fit in that category. It's time they empowered their manager and gave him a stable environment to put his ideas into practice.

It's Spurs though so whatever...


----------



## Ali Dia

Wonder if Poch will do better getting the best out of Lamela. Failed with Gaston.


----------



## Kiz

so united, a team that finished below spurs, are a major candidate but spurs aren't? with a squad that is arguably around the same mark at the very least.


----------



## Green Light

With the amount United are likely to spend and a manager in charge who isn't clueless I'd say that was a fair statement


----------



## Curry

Kiz said:


> so united, a team that finished below spurs, are a major candidate but spurs aren't? with a squad that is arguably around the same mark at the very least.


For what it's worth most bookies have United as 3rd favourites for the title, just ahead of Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz

never knew people loved giving money away so much


----------



## Vader

Van Gaal is our saviour, have you not heard?


----------



## Razor King

So when is Cesc coming home... I mean, joining United? :hayden3


----------



## seabs

*Our squad is comfortably better than Spurs' and you must really hate Utd or really love Spurs to think otherwise. People are very naive forgetting just how good our squad actually is because of what Moyes did. I think we're a fabolous transfer window away from being able to compete for the League again but the idea that Spurs are better than us as both squads currently stand is pretty amusing. Probably the same numpties who think players Welbeck, Rafael, Jones and Smalling are average at best though. *


----------



## Razor King

Seabs said:


> *Our squad is comfortably better than Spurs' and you must really hate Utd or really love Spurs to think otherwise. People are very naive forgetting just how good our squad actually is because of what Moyes did. I think we're a fabolous transfer window away from being able to compete for the League again but the idea that Spurs are better than us as both squads currently stand is pretty amusing. Probably the same numpties who think players Welbeck, Rafael, Jones and Smalling are average at best though. *


Although I wouldn't say "comfortably," but yeah, pretty much.

This team more or less won the League a season ago. With somebody like van Gaal and the investment United are about to make, it would take another awful season for them to finish below Spurs. I don't know why people write off United so easily despite acknowledging the David Moyes nut job. At this stage, Spurs just aren't a top-4 team. They have a very good core but 5 other teams in England have better, or will have better by the start of the season.


----------



## Nige™

Yeah there's only one area of the pitch Spurs are stronger than United and that's centre midfield. If United can strengthen there as pretty much everyone knows they need to, they'll go hard next season, although I'm not convinced by Van Gaal. There'll be improvement, no doubt. I just don't know how much.


----------



## Kiz

yeah, it was all moyes

:duck


----------



## seabs

*Same squad that finished above City the season before 

:draper2*


----------



## Kiz

and didn't last season

:draper2

anyways, forget about those LOSERS










WHAT THE PEOPLE WANTED


----------



## seabs

_*Neither did Tottenham.*_


----------



## Kiz

i said enough about losers pls learn to read this is about DEDRYCK rising above the odds and getting a new contract


----------



## Hamada

DEDRYCK :mark:


----------



## united_07

Malcolm Glazer has died


----------



## CGS

^ Just saw the headline on my phone :moyes6. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Rush

Seabs said:


> *Our squad is comfortably better than Spurs' and you must really hate Utd or really love Spurs to think otherwise. People are very naive forgetting just how good our squad actually is because of what Moyes did. I think we're a fabolous transfer window away from being able to compete for the League again but the idea that Spurs are better than us as both squads currently stand is pretty amusing. Probably the same numpties who think players Welbeck, Rafael, Jones and Smalling are average at best though. *


Keeper - Pretty even
Defense - Both sides are shite
Midfield - Spurs
Strikers - United by a distance.

Wouldn't say you have a comfortably better squad at all. Jones and Smalling are average as fuck though :brodgers


----------



## Vader

I'd have United's barren defence over Spurs' shite any day of the week and I'm quite a fair fan. I don't even think Spurs' midfield is that good either, a couple of signings should see us better there too.

Basically last season is all Moyes' fault. All hail King Louis.


----------



## Rush

By the same token a couple of signings and Spurs' defense is a lot better. Also if they stopped playing a high line while using Dawson their defense would have looked better last season :avb


----------



## Vader

Yeah but you'd assume United will strengthen there too, whereas I can't see Spurs buying that many players seeing as they pissed the Bale money away.


----------



## Razor King

It just struck me... I thought I'd never see the day when people would, albeit seriously, compare f'kin Spurs to MANCHESTER UNITED. :|


----------



## Rush

Vader said:


> Yeah but you'd assume United will strengthen there too, whereas I can't see Spurs buying that many players seeing as they pissed the Bale money away.


You assume United will spend a ton of money even after splashing ~65 mil on Fella and Mata and Spurs won't spend anything despite being around even after the Bale sale + spending spree? :kobe



Razor King said:


> It just struck me... I thought I'd never see the day when people would, albeit seriously, compare f'kin Spurs to MANCHESTER UNITED. :|


Fergie squeezed every last drop out of his players, Moyes clearly didn't and van Gaal won't either.


----------



## seabs

*Our defence is easy better than Spurs' in terms of personnel. Don't even dare to try and say that the likes of Walker, Dawson and Kaboul are better than Rafael, Jones and Smalling. Vertonghen is better than what we have but Rose is about on par with Evra. Play Utd's defenders in a system that gives them the right protection and they'll look great.

Also we'll definitely attract better players than Spurs can so I don't see Spurs strengthening better than we do.*


----------



## Vader

United have money Sours usually can't compete with. I'm not saying the rumoured 200 million is true but half of that isn't impossible. United make stupid amounts of money, even after the disaster just gone. Spurs won't be in the same boat. Although the tv deals certainly add a fair bit to them. Levy is also a tight cunt.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Plus Levy has to pay out the 25 managers he'll sack next season.


----------



## Irish Jet

Lelrush. 

Spurs had to sell Bale to spend that sort of money. Levy sacked Redknapp because he was spending too much money. They’re not going to go out and throw crazy figures around again anytime soon. By all accounts they’re gonna invest about £30m + whatever they can sell off. Their wage bill is also a problem for them, with those signings not working, they’re paying far too much to players contributing next to nothing. Their first task will be to filter out those players or get them performing. United have that issue too, but there’s no real financial concerns with us. 

We’re on another planet financially to Spurs and to pretty much everyone not named City/Chelsea. Whether we show that finally in the transfer market or not remains to be seen, but there’s certainly more incentive than ever.


----------



## Waffelz

Jelly and Ice Cream.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Seabs said:


> _Our defence is easy better than Spurs' in terms of personnel. Don't even dare to try and say that the likes of Walker, Dawson and Kaboul are better than Rafael, *Jones and Smalling*. Vertonghen is better than what we have but Rose is about on par with Evra. Play Utd's defenders in a system that gives them the right protection and they'll look great.
> 
> Also we'll definitely attract better players than Spurs can so I don't see Spurs strengthening better than we do._





Seabs said:


> _Our squad is comfortably better than Spurs' and you must really hate Utd or really love Spurs to think otherwise. People are very naive forgetting just how good our squad actually is because of what Moyes did. I think we're a fabolous transfer window away from being able to compete for the League again but the idea that Spurs are better than us as both squads currently stand is pretty amusing. Probably the same numpties who think players Welbeck, Rafael,* Jones and Smalling* are average at best though. _


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## Vader

Dunno if Smalling is ready for the World Cup anyway, he's currently dressed as a dickhead on Ex On The Beach.


----------



## Kiz

why isnt his hat all the way down


----------



## Vader

Hiding his dick.


----------



## Silver C

united_07 said:


> Malcolm Glazer has died


Watching one season with Moyes in-charge apparently does that to old people.

Oh, don't look at me for this as well:moyes8


----------



## Mikey Damage

I miss the Prem.

Withdrawals, right. Might have to turn on some classic Arsenal choking to get me right.


----------



## KME

Mikey Damage said:


> I miss the Prem.
> 
> Withdrawals, right. Might have to turn on some classic Arsenal choking to get me right.


I resorted to watching an Olivier Giroud Documentary earlier because of the lack of football. And it was on fucking LFCTV.

Was dark times man


----------



## Renegade™

KME lives!~

atleast I have Man Utd season reviews to tide me over until the World Cup starts. thankfully the 13/14 hasn't been released yet, and I don't think I'll bother with it 8*D


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

BBC Sport ‏@BBCSport 47s

Football League clubs reject proposal by the FA for Premier League B teams to play in lower divisions

Was anyone in favor of 'B' teams?


----------



## Quasi Juice

B teams is a horrible idea in England. The Football League is popular enough to support a large amount of clubs, no need to incorporate shitty B teams that cannot gain promotion.


----------



## Baxter

It's already been done to death so no need to go over the argument again but no, no-one seemed to be in favour of B-teams other than ****, Mills and all the others on the FA panel. Even 90% of fans of clubs who the proposal would benefit seemed to be against it.

Calling the concept half-baked would be giving it too much credit. I normally can't stand the bastard but the interview on Talksport where Adrian Durham basically tore Greg **** a new one is brilliant:-






the 'most lower league clubs are on the brink of going out of business' quote is a personal highlight.


----------



## Nige™

Shows how much research Greg **** did, believing Barca B were 16th in the second division. They finished 3rd didn't they?!


----------



## wkdsoul

OOOOh, A 2nd team where all the kids and extra players are in the same divisons playing each other, isnt that the fucking reserve league set up they had?


----------



## wkdsoul

As expected - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27798163


----------



## Vader

RUINING THE GAME

scum.


----------



## Rush

drop the total amount by 4, drop the home grown quota by 3. what. the. fuck. The home grown quota is roughly a third of the toal amount. That means they should drop the quota by 1, maybe 2 at most if they wanted to throw them a bone. 3 is just a joke.


----------



## Kiz

punishment fits the actual crime then

punished for spending money, what a joke.


----------



## DA

Spending oil money

Which you stole from Mother Earth

Soon it will be gone

You are being punished for killing the Earth if anything

JFC STOP KILLING THE EARTH DAMMIT


----------



## Kiz

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA
Proud Member of CGS' Crew


----------



## Zen

lol


----------



## Black Jesus

Chelsea is going to be overpowered in Football Manager 2015 :jose


----------



## Baxter

David Bentley retied aged 29



http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/13/david-bentley-cries-sky-sports-retirement-football-tottenham-arsenal said:


> David Bentley broke down in tears as he announced his retirement from football at the age of 29.
> 
> The former Arsenal, Tottenham, Norwich and Blackburn midfielder started crying during an interview on Sky Sports after he admitted he had “fallen out of love with the game”.
> 
> The former England international, who won seven caps in 2007 and 2008, but had not played for over a year after a spell in Russia with FC Rostov, said he social media had made football boring.
> 
> “I’ve given up football,” he revealed on live TV. “I’ve taken the decision to take my life in a different direction.
> 
> “I’ve just had little baby twins, three months old, and I’ve got a little four-year-old and I want to focus on that. My love for the game went a little bit and I didn’t want to carry on just for the fact of paying me money.
> 
> “It’s not really ever been an option for me to do that. I’m involved in a restaurant in Spain and we’re bringing it to the UK, so there is a lot of work there.
> 
> “I enjoyed every minute of it and had a smile on my face every day but I don’t want to carry on taking my family to a place we really don’t want to be. Life’s too short to do that.”
> 
> Bentley, who was tipped for the top as a youth player at Arsenal and cost Tottenham £15m from Blackburn in 2008, added: “I have no regrets. I loved every minute of playing but the game has changed. When I first started it was the enjoyment, going in to work every day was brilliant.
> 
> “Now it’s a little bit robotic, the social media side of it, the money that has come into the game. I hate to say it, but it’s made it boring and predictable – calculated – and to go and sign another three or four years into that wasn’t really an option for me.”


I forgot that he even existed to be honest.


----------



## Nige™

Another who learnt the grass wasn't always greener. Real pity because he was class for us.


----------



## Nattie7

Just read a headline about the Verminator going to United...


----------



## wkdsoul

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27827569

not a bad article, i like the once promoted, you dont go back, you improve at that level idea..


----------

